# Game You are Currently Addicted to



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

*Guys as the Title put the thought of the Post to you 
i have nothing to say*
mention the games you are currently playing and addicted to
Bring the Gamer out of you and show everyone the game you are playing
And at what Difficulty and Which stage.

Me playing Counter strike 1.6 and Call of Duty 4-Mordern Warfare

Common people don't watch start posting.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Game You Currently Addicted to*

River Raider 2 and ww2 Pacific Heroes...


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

now thats the spirit keep it coming


----------



## manusag (Jul 11, 2008)

super mario 3,popeye.excitebike n a couple of more nes games on my cell


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 11, 2008)

Patapon !!

*www.penny-arcade.com/images/2008/20080303.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

Keep on  GAMING 
AND
Keep on POSTING


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Game You I am Currently Addicted to*

I am currently addicted to World of Warcraft
I play in the WoWlegion (Blizzlike) server


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

U can also post the Games you are playing on your consoles or mobiles as well


----------



## max_demon (Jul 11, 2008)

me too patapon and God of war FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

The Thing


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ The thing is awesome game , i played it years ago.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^u watched the movie too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ The thing is awesome game , i played it years ago.



yup..but i m stucked in Boss Fight 2 

dont know how many attempts it will take.. very hard boss 


Btw: Is the game story same as movie...


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 11, 2008)

Playing Need For Speed Most Wanted (5th time i guess), to play against Blacklist 3. I just enjoy playing this game... Being chased by cops, spike strips, Cop SUV's, Cool SuperCars.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

Addicted to Yahoo! Chess and Call of duty 4 


Captain Neo said:


> Me playing Counter strike 1.6 and Call of Duty 4-Mordern Warfare


wanna join the digit cod4 clan ? 
(i am the leader but we lost contact with every one last month , so all are coming again.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> yup..but i m stucked in Boss Fight 2
> 
> dont know how many attempts it will take.. very hard boss
> 
> ...


game is a sequel to the story, do watch the movie after completing the game.

One of the best movie you will ever watch


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Playing Need For Speed Most Wanted (5th time i guess), to play against Blacklist 3. I just enjoy playing this game... Being chased by cops, spike strips, Cop SUV's, Cool SuperCars.


want to play nfs mw with me?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Game You I am Currently Addicted to*



D@rekills4 said:


> I am currently addicted to World of Warcraft
> I play in the WoWlegion (Blizzlike) server


From where did u buy world of warcraft?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 11, 2008)

Not seen the movie


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Not seen the movie


its awesome and prequel to the game. See it. One of the best movies around. Dont miss this one.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 11, 2008)

Sure


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

Guy keep on posting
P.SlZ Stay with the Topic


----------



## chavo (Jul 11, 2008)

I am playing crysis and doom3. Just yesterday i completed time shift.


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 12, 2008)

i have played almost all games that have released( i dont like racing and RTS games)  and waiting for damn crack for alone in the dark5.
Currently addicted to wwe raw2007(modified) donkey kong(classic) and super mario3.all three are modified.nothing else to do


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ google 

Currently addicted to Fable - The Lost Chapters  Probably the best RPG I've ever played, even better than Oblivion IMHO


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 12, 2008)

Medal Of Honor .. Full On !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2008)

Half Life - Source!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/61.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 12, 2008)

Pes 2008!!!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

Currently Playing.....*dimensionz.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/metal-gear-solid-4-guns-of-the-patriots_beauty-beast-unit.jpg
*Metal Gear Solid 4 : Guns of the patriots*


----------



## skippednote (Jul 12, 2008)

guy common i think only few people have the Gaming Passion 

KEEP ON POSTING


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 13, 2008)

UEFA Euro 2008


----------



## spikygv (Jul 13, 2008)

finished Assassins creed. . addicted to fifa 07. . going to try DMC4 and blood money


----------



## skippednote (Jul 13, 2008)

Me currently Playing Metal slug
                            Fantastic 4
                            Crush Twins
 But on my Nokia N91


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 13, 2008)

Call of duty 4 and team fortress 2

Kind of left playing Battlefield 2142.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

Grim Fandango


----------



## skippednote (Jul 13, 2008)

stranded II


----------



## hullap (Jul 13, 2008)

pes 2008 as always


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2008)

Gears of War , Burnout Revenge


----------



## kewlbox102 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## skippednote (Jul 13, 2008)

enjoy and keep on gaming


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2008)

Crysis..and Contra + Super C (via emulation)....!

P.S.:
Searching for my GTA: Vice City playdisk


----------



## webgenius (Jul 13, 2008)

Starship Troopers


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 13, 2008)

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## skippednote (Jul 14, 2008)

Just completed PREY 
damn its tooo scary not for under 18..........


----------



## johny rico (Jul 14, 2008)

Well i'm not addicted to a single game coz u won't get addicted if u complete a game in 8hrs straight and complete another the next day and going on
Currently i'm playing BioShock


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 14, 2008)

currently addicted to Crysis and Mass Effect and well..........Oblivion !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 15, 2008)

PC


Mass Effect
Devil May Cry 4
PS2


Ace Combat Zero
Getaway 2- Black Monday
God Of War
Metal Gear Solid 3- Snake Eater


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

PC: NONE
Console: NONE

Dunno why, but I am starting to find gaming b0000ring and I am Cycling away around Bangalore instead of gaming. I find it healthier, and it has better graphics.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently Playin Freedom Fighter
Physical things are always better than virtual things

But we LOVE GAMING


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 15, 2008)

PC: Devil May Cry 4

PS2: Bully & WWE Smackdown: Here Come The Pain.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> PC: NONE
> Console: NONE
> 
> Dunno why, but I am starting to find gaming b0000ring and I am Cycling away around Bangalore instead of gaming. I find it healthier, and it has better graphics.


 
But i can't kill bad guys in real world (and I dont want to), i can't race with a superbike coz i just own a pulsar in real world.. I enjoy the real world and the virtual one to coz i have enuf time to do both. Those who sit in front of their PC's (gamers or not) all day and night are missing a lot of enjoyment.

abt being healthier, gaming also has its perks. just google.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently I am playing Jericho. Its a so-so game but I have no other options.
I dont think I've ever been addicted to any game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Virtual Gaming is excellent u can do anything u want....even kick your boss also in 
flash...


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

ok ok people but stay with the topic as well
we can start another post for this as well


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2008)

lol...................Devil May Cry 4 (PC).....................God of War Chains of Olympus (PSP)..........GTA4 (X360).......God of War 2 (PS2)


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

hah u have all of em just PS3 left


----------



## magneticme200 (Jul 15, 2008)

codemaster's race driver G.R.I.D....ahh...its jst so amazing.!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> hah u have all of em just PS3 left



nah .........there is still the original XBox and Nintendo DS left


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

Playing Hidden and dangerous Deluxe got with PC World this month

People keep on posting


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2008)

Urban Terror............


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

GTA : Vice City Stories.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 18, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrimmmm Fandangoooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

^^tehehe
me too but some sound issues


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 18, 2008)

The N-gage


----------



## skippednote (Jul 20, 2008)

Hidden and Dangerous deluxe
COMMON PEOPLE KEEP ON POSTING.....AREN'T U GAMING


----------



## cynosure (Jul 21, 2008)

I started Sims 2. And I must say that I am currently addicted to it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 21, 2008)

i am tired of playin all the hi fi games with realistic graphics. now im currently addicted to 2 oooooold CLASSIC DOS games! dangerous dave and skyroads. im not jokin believe it! these 2 games were made in the 90s. go to *www.dosgamesarchive.com
its a place with over 200 old dos games including the original DOOM and Wolfenstein 3D. u can also get dave and skyroads from there. if u r too lazy to dig deep, ask for hte download links. ill provide them.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^hey buddy play Grim Fandango
You will feel much better than sh!tty all graphics + gameplay  - no story - no setting games.

I just completed first year in Grim Fandango, oh man its an art. How content rich dialogs and acting. Bloody good music.
It reminds me of good games like Mafia, RTWC etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

Dead to Rights


----------



## skippednote (Jul 22, 2008)

NP:GTA 3
Game is game be it dave or crysis


----------



## skippednote (Jul 26, 2008)

NP: PIRATES OF CARIBIEEN AT THE WORLD END

People commom post . Aint there no gaming......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2008)

Gta:sa


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

Playing --- Colin McRae Rally 2004...

I love simulation!


----------



## sibot (Jul 27, 2008)

Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer for the last 1 year or so.

Tetris & Zuma on me cellphone!


----------



## radonryder (Jul 28, 2008)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c0/BOX.png/180px-BOX.png
Its the game im playing the most right now....

on my pc:-
1.Mass effect
2.Devil may cry 4
3.World of warcraft(on wowfusion)
4.Universe at war


----------



## skippednote (Jul 28, 2008)

NP:Call of Duty SP


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 28, 2008)

UT2004 yeah its old but for me its the best multiplayer game ever


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 28, 2008)

Devil may Cry 4.
Ultra Cool Stylish game.Lots of combos and superb graphics.
Lacks story and also the controls are the worst


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 28, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Devil may Cry 4.
> Ultra Cool Stylish game.Lots of combos and superb graphics.
> Lacks story and also the controls are the worst


Its one of the best Action Hack-n-Slash game of the Playstation franchise and was a Playstation exclusive till DMC3. Have you played earlier titles? It has one of the most engrossing storyline continuing from part one. AFA controls are concerned its a console title which 'needs' to be played using a Controller just like the PoP games. Play it using XBOX 360 controller and reviews will take a 180 turn, trust me and Allwyndlima on this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

^HEHE! We don't even need to comment man.The game speaks for itself.

BTW I am going in the reverse order now as usual & playing DMC3.Just defeated Vergil at Level 7.This is a bit confusing compared to DMC4.I mean in terms of level design.The puzzles too are challenging which was limited in DMC 4.But the bosses are not that difficult.Once you learn their strikes then you can easily pin them down.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont know how to save in DMC4.When ever I save the game and load it, it  starts from the beginning of that level even though I completed 75% of that level and saved.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

Well that's because its got a console style save system, no matter how much you progress in a level, until and unless you finish it, you are going to start it from the beginning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2008)

I wud like 2 suggest all gamers 2 display their system config....in their signature...
like *allwyndlima *& *ajaybc *so dat we will come 2 know dat the games u r currently addicted 2 runs on dat config

dat...wud be of much help.... 

Note: i dont have a GCard coz of very old system dats y  (hehehe) cant ryt here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I dont know how to save in DMC4.When ever I save the game and load it, it  starts from the beginning of that level even though I completed 75% of that level and saved.


That's a pain but a challenge too.You can't save in the middle of the level & reload from the same point the next time.You need to complete the entire level & then it gets a save point.But if you're playing the game at a long stretch then you have checkpoints where the game automatically reloads if you die & click continue(without quitting the game i.e.).


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2008)

Unreal 3, GTA: San Anderas, COD4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

GTA IV,yeah!


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 29, 2008)

M a programming freak but play games a bit ...
completed prince of persia two thrones recently...
Now with elder scrolls 4 Oblivion 4.5GB.. awesome dude... did someone try this... u can get lost in it totally....(tats not recommended anyway).  
Is there anyone playing OBLIVION???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

^^
Me planning to get my hands on the DVD.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 29, 2008)

These days Playing

GTA:SA, 5th Time and its Multiplayer too 
UrbanTerror
PastelRO
Sins of Solar Empire


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer
Grid


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 3, 2008)

Right now playing DEVIL MAY CRY 4. Awesome Game!!!. Will continue COD4 once i finish that up.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 3, 2008)

NP: Prince of peria T2T


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

Replaying World in Conflict.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

Tomb Raider Anniversary.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

sivakeshava said:


> M a programming freak but play games a bit ...
> completed prince of persia two thrones recently...
> Now with elder scrolls 4 Oblivion 4.5GB.. awesome dude... did someone try this... u can get lost in it totally....(tats not recommended anyway).
> Is there anyone playing OBLIVION???


Finished it 2nd time just today with a mage character.If you are new to this game I recommend using a guide for character creation and leveling up for improved experience.


----------



## the great one (Aug 5, 2008)

Me playing:
1.Cricket 07(Addicted)
2.FIFA 07   (       "    )
3.Simcity 3000 u(Replay)
4.Commandos 3
5.GTA VC
6.World in conflict


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 5, 2008)

Half Life - Source
GRID
PES 2007


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 7, 2008)

fifa 2007 multiplayer


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

Tomb Raider : Anniversary (PSP)


----------



## jigu (Aug 7, 2008)

call of duty 4 & team fortress 2(multiplayer).

only for this game, i have changed my net plan to unlimited.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 7, 2008)

Right now hooked to GRID both sp and mp.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 7, 2008)

football manager 2008..Americas Army..


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

Np: Nfs Mw


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

PC - DMC4 and GRID
X360 - GTA4 duh! 
PS2 - thrown in the garbage bin 
PSP - well, Guitarway to Heaven


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

^
Shaddap naab!PC FTW!DMC 4 further FTW!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

ya, hail DMC4 on PC with a controller


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

Kane & Lynch : Dead Men ... Gonna complete this till 13/8


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

^That's one awesome game.Planning to start it all over again once I'm done with COD 4's second run.

Currently playing:
COD 4 (2nd time)
Devil May Cry 3 [PS2]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Blood Omen 2


----------



## skippednote (Aug 12, 2008)

Myself stuck with PRINCE OF PERSIA T2T


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

GTA SA(for the 8th time i play it....)
GTA VCS[PS2...]


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^That's one awesome game.Planning to start it all over again once I'm done with COD 4's second run.
> 
> Currently playing:
> COD 4 (2nd time)
> Devil May Cry 3 [PS2]



Well I have completed COD 4 ..... 3 times ... But always incur a new experience playing it all over again.

Kane & Lynch was not so good in the first 3 levels but its fine now.I am @ 14 level called Freedom Fighters.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2008)

Completed 'Half Life - Source' today, installing 'Mafia'!! Currently installed are Far Cry, STALKER, AoE III, UrT, GRID, PES 2007 & NFS:MW, but I've left them all midway, except PES 2007 where I play 2-3 matches in Master League daily 
Maybe someday I'll finish 'em off, all of them 
Waiting in the wings are CoD 4, Portal & Assassin's Creed!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Kane & Lynch was not so good in the first 3 levels but its fine now.I am @ 14 level called Freedom Fighters.


You're almost nearing the end.A few more levels & you're done.For me this game was simply one of the best storyline based game last year.Anxiously looking forward to it's sequel if Eidos announces one.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You're almost nearing the end.A few more levels & you're done.For me this game was simply one of the best storyline based game last year.Anxiously looking forward to it's sequel if Eidos announces one.



Now at Level 19 Consequence.Playing @ Morphine.
Its going to be over soon


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 13, 2008)

*PC* Comman & Conquer:Tiberium Wars, Trackmania Nations Forever(It's fkucing addictive!! There's always room for improvement, they say!!  )

*PS2* GTA:San Andreas (Man this thing can still do such great graphics, though Gods of WAr even pawns this one.  )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Now at Level 19 Consequence.Playing @ Morphine.
> Its going to be over soon


Don't miss the alternate ending.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 13, 2008)

Completed nfs-mw 3rd time.. Started far cry..


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 13, 2008)

bioshock crysis and myth war online.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

Stranglehold


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 13, 2008)

Phir se ek baar.. 
Commandos 3: Destination Berlin


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2008)

tekken 3 using emulator


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 14, 2008)

Completed Kane and Lynch: Dead MEN
Nice game with a good story.
Engrossing and good gameplay.

And I completed it with both endings,thanks to allwyndlima


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

Replaying Bioshock


----------



## reoparker (Aug 15, 2008)

i hv finishd crysis n cod 4 yesterday..................nw m playn devil may cry 4, bioshock, F.E.A.R, beoulf, company of heroes, assasin creed, rainbow six las vegas 2..................i must say crysis was one hell of a game.........cool graphics...........and DMC 4 is a nice one too.......graphics to die for..................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2008)

Completed Quake 4 & DMC 3.

Now playing:
Bioshock
Turok


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

STRANGLEHOLD IS AWESOME  dunno why it has been so underrated.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 17, 2008)

Virtual Tennis 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2008)

Turok Completed.Still on BioShock (Level Farmer's Market).


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Replaying Bioshock





allwyndlima said:


> Turok Completed.Still on BioShock (Level Farmer's Market).



While playing bioshock try to save all the little sisters instead of harvesting them.u will see a good alternate ending and if u harvest anyone of them there will be disaster at the end.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2008)

I have saved all the little sisters that I have come across till now.I don't crave for much Adam anyway.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 18, 2008)

I have just started playing Bioshock. Do u ppl get any sort of small jaggy lines even though 4X AA?? I get it. I have a 4850. Is this the problem with the drivers? I think Adaptive AA is not working. Do u get any problems allwyndlima?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2008)

BioShock doesn't support AA.It's an UE 3 engine based game.Only the recent UE 3 engine based games have AA.Although there is a way to force AA in BioShock but I'm sure you're not trying that.I don't get any lines as such in this game.I have not forced Adaptive AA for this game as it won't work.The games which I did have some white line issues were in Flatout Carnage (towards the side which is barely noticeable) & Turok which was there in 2 levels & was a nuisance.That is indeed a driver issue with 8.7.I didn't run into any issues with Nvidia drivers but these ATI drivers are really buggy.Hope they fix it in the next revision.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

Me addicted to Kane and Lynch.

AWESOME GAME !!!!


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 18, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> BioShock doesn't support AA.It's an UE 3 engine based game.Only the recent UE 3 engine based games have AA.Although there is a way to force AA in BioShock but I'm sure you're not trying that.I don't get any lines as such in this game.I have not forced Adaptive AA for this game as it won't work.The games which I did have some white line issues were in Flatout Carnage (towards the side which is barely noticeable) & Turok which was there in 2 levels & was a nuisance.That is indeed a driver issue with 8.7.I didn't run into any issues with Nvidia drivers but these ATI drivers are really buggy.Hope they fix it in the next revision.


Then please tell me how to force AA in Bioshock? I am forcing the AA through Catalyst Control Center. Its not bad but i think it works. But still there are some tiny jaggy lines. Please tell me how to force AA in Bioshock


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2008)

I personally haven't tried this out myself as I feel this game looks stunning even without AA.

Here's something which I found on TweakGuides forums long back:


> For Windows XP, Vista - It is not normally possible to use Antialiasing in Bioshock on any ATI card, whether in DX9 or DX10, even though X1X00 cards and newer can do HDR+AA. This is likely an ATI driver issue.
> 
> However ATI X1X00 and HD2X00 users can apparently force the game to use AA in DX9 if you rename the Bioshock.exe file to Oblivion.exe, make sure Catalyst AI is enabled (as that's what detects the game-specific optimizations/capabilities), and then you should be able to force AA in your Catalyst Control Center. You probably need to add -dx9 to the shortcut in Vista as per the example further above.
> 
> ...


Source:*forums.tweakguides.com/showpost.php?p=71963&postcount=278

See if this works for you.I can't guarantee the results but they have seen it work on Nvidia cards with noticeable difference & of course massive frame drops.No idea about it working fully on an ATI card.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advance Warfighter II.*

Pretty amazing graphics.......Though I wish the feel was similar to x360, coz I am truly mesmerized by the playing style or technically the game play of *Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas and Vegas II*. GRAW II on xbox360 has the same gameplay as vegas..... but its purely an FPS on PC. Still enjoying though.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 19, 2008)

sam very long time  man


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> sam very long time  man



yea ...... life was kinda busy recently (on the contrary when is it not... )...but I was always putting few scribbles here n there.........good to see you too


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> *Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advance Warfighter II.*
> 
> Pretty amazing graphics.......Though I wish the feel was similar to x360, coz I am truly mesmerized by the playing style or technically the game play of *Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas and Vegas II*. GRAW II on xbox360 has the same gameplay as vegas..... but its purely an FPS on PC. Still enjoying though.



Nice..
So I better instal it .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Nice..
> So I better instal it .



Which one GRAW II or Vegas....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

I have both ...
But have played only first 2 levels in both .
So now installing both


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I personally haven't tried this out myself as I feel this game looks stunning even without AA.
> 
> Here's something which I found on TweakGuides forums long back:
> 
> ...


Ya i tried this last night. As it was too late so i couldn't tell u. The AA is working but i  think that the HD or Bloom effect is gone. I'll post the screen shots today as i am right now in college. But i personally don't like any game without AA as i hate those jaggy lines even if i have to lower other settings. I haven't checked the frame rates though. Previously it was 80+ and i'll check it now and post here with screenshot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 19, 2008)

Well good for you.I am almost about to complete the game.On my way to Andrew Ryan's office to take care of some business.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 19, 2008)

Now i don't know why but the FPS in BioShock is stuck at 60 FPS.Sometimes it goes to 50 but most if the time it stays at 60. Even though the Vsync is forced off in CCC. I noticed one thing that what i try the AA seems to work now even though i force it off in CCC. Its strange. Do u think that the bloom is missing in this screenshot? AA seems to work fine.
*img389.imageshack.us/img389/3186/bioshock200808191826369rm5.th.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Assassin's Creed 
anyway to skip those long,boring cutscenes?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^Unfortunately no *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/60.png


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 19, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Virtual Tennis 3



wat are the minumum system requirments for this game?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just completed Call of Duty 4. Pretty short game 
Next up, Assassin's Creed!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

Started:NFS Carbon,Bioshock,Scarface & Farcry ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

At last completed BioShock with the happy ending.I saved all the little sister & got through.The final fight was the easiest I have ever seen (apart from Turok).Heck Big Daddy was more difficult than the last boss.

Currently loading:
Assassin's Creed
Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

getting Mass Effect (94% done) . Will start today.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> At last completed BioShock with the happy ending.I saved all the little sister & got through.The final fight was the easiest I have ever seen (apart from Turok).Heck Big Daddy was more difficult than the last boss.
> 
> Currently loading:
> Assassin's Creed
> Rainbow Six Vegas 2



Have u played Vegas One, if not play that first, its slightly better than Vegas II. Vegas has become my one of the best game series I have played. The game play is simply awsome.



amrawtanshx said:


> Started:NFS Carbon,Bioshock,Scarface & Farcry ....



So many in one go.....Farcry itself is long and engrossing enough to let one try other games
at the same time....

I am EAGERLY waiting for Farcry 2 and the phenomenal Project Origin....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2008)

Assassin's Creed is not my cup of tea, too many buttons to remember, even on my gamepad


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^True. Many combinations. Plus its boring cutscenes cant be skipped *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/80large.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> So many in one go.....Farcry itself is long and engrossing enough to let one try other games
> at the same time....



+Mass Effect too
I always play 4-5 games at a time


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 20, 2008)

Back to roots , 
Playing mario/contra(NES),Streets of rage 1/2/3 (Sega Genesis) and Tenchu(PS1) all on PSP via emulation.

Any pune member has Resident Evil 1/2/3 CD's (PS1) pls drop me a PM  . I lost my cd's and now I need these games to play on my PSP.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Assassin's Creed is not my cup of tea, too many buttons to remember, even on my gamepad



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png
i DONT THINK SO...
It has very few combinations.
Even with keyboard I managed it pretty well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png
> i DONT THINK SO...
> It has very few combinations.
> Even with keyboard I managed it pretty well.



Well, everyone has their opinions.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^True. Many combinations. Plus its boring cutscenes cant be skipped


Dude one humble request.Please ease on the huge smiley usage.It's extremely distracting for reading others messages.I can understand in one or two posts but after that it becomes plain irritating.



sam9s said:


> Have u played Vegas One, if not play that first, its slightly better than Vegas II. Vegas has become my one of the best game series I have played. The game play is simply awsome.


I have played & completed R6V long back.It was the first Rainbow Six game I have ever enjoyed in my life.The first one was absolutely amazing.The controls were simple & the storyline was pretty decent too.Not to mention the uber-cool UE3 graphics effect for Vegas.

The only reason I didn't play R6V 2 on my 7900GT was because the frames weren't stable for some reason.So I decided to play it after I got my new card.Hopefully this time it should blaze through.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, everyone has their opinions.



Yes ... Fine 



allwyndlima said:


> .So I decided to play it after I got my new card.Hopefully this time it should blaze through.



Ya... This time it will


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2008)

Trying Halo now, left it midway the last time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 20, 2008)

Vice City stories-PSP.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 20, 2008)

NFS Carbon


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Dude one humble request.Please ease on the huge smiley usage.It's extremely distracting for reading others messages.I can understand in one or two posts but after that it becomes plain irritating.
> 
> I have played & completed R6V long back.It was the first Rainbow Six game I have ever enjoyed in my life.The first one was absolutely amazing.The controls were simple & the storyline was pretty decent too.Not to mention the uber-cool UE3 graphics effect for Vegas.
> 
> The only reason I didn't play R6V 2 on my 7900GT was because the frames weren't stable for some reason.So I decided to play it after I got my new card.Hopefully this time it should blaze through.



Sorry for my foolishness


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude don't be sorry.It was getting very difficult & distracting to read with such huge smileys occupying the space.So see if you can trim it down to normal sizes.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The only reason I didn't play R6V 2 on my 7900GT was because the frames weren't stable for some reason.So I decided to play it after I got my new card.Hopefully this time it should blaze through.



Strange that the FPS lacked on 7900, its not that meek a card, maybe the game is not that optimized. Well I had an absolute smooth experience on my 8800GT with every thing maxed out and I guess so would you on HD4850....so enjoy the game. I wish there was vegas III. I simply loved that series....



amrawtanshx said:


> +Mass Effect too
> I always play 4-5 games at a time




oh my God, how can you enjoy with 4-5 high end games at the same time....for me its 2 at the max that too one is action like an FPS and the other is usually stratagy like AOE III or Company of Heros of World Of Conflict.

Mass Effect was just OK for me........too much of story and less action....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

ahh! At last got Mass Effect. I am installing it currently but its taking a lotta time as the installer is literally 'EXTRACTING' the files. But still I am too excited to play it. Its been a long time since I got attracted and excited towards a game so much.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Strange that the FPS lacked on 7900, its not that meek a card, maybe the game is not that optimized. Well I had an absolute smooth experience on my 8800GT with every thing maxed out and I guess so would you on HD4850....so enjoy the game. I wish there was vegas III. I simply loved that series....


Samy I guess this game is really dodgy or something.The darn this drops to 26 Fps randomly.I'm not sure what's bottlenecking this game, my CPU may be.

This is really irritating.The game is really good.I get 50-60 Fps on random occasions but there are slow downs which I never expected.I am already on ACT 3 Arena part.I guess it's going to be over before I know it.The action is going extremely fast & this time round the game seems to have some massive bugs.I command my squad mates & they just get stuck somewhere for no reason.Did you complete it? What frames are you getting on it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Samy I guess this game is really dodgy or something.The darn this drops to 26 Fps randomly.I'm not sure what's bottlenecking this game, my CPU may be.
> 
> This is really irritating.The game is really good.I get 50-60 Fps on random occasions but there are slow downs which I never expected.I am already on ACT 3 Arena part.I guess it's going to be over before I know it.The action is going extremely fast & this time round the game seems to have some massive bugs.I command my squad mates & they just get stuck somewhere for no reason.Did you complete it? What frames are you getting on it?



I played R6 Vegas2. It didnt have such serious FPS problems but it did have some. Coming to bugs, yus the game is laden with bugs. You can find enemies that can walk through walls, team-mates that are stuck and are running into walls, team-mates who dont follow orders, ALT+Tab kills the game making you restart it, Multi-player drops off many a times, clothes clipping through bodies, fired bullets being not hit on the target and non-exploding grenades. This are some INTERESTING problems i encountered. But avoiding all of this (its hard to but u can if oyu try), the game is great. You still have much time to play before its over. I dont remember exactly how many ACTs were there but I think there were 5.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Samy I guess this game is really dodgy or something.The darn this drops to 26 Fps randomly.I'm not sure what's bottlenecking this game, my CPU may be.
> 
> This is really irritating.The game is really good.I get 50-60 Fps on random occasions but there are slow downs which I never expected.I am already on ACT 3 Arena part.I guess it's going to be over before I know it.The action is going extremely fast & this time round the game seems to have some massive bugs.I command my squad mates & they just get stuck somewhere for no reason.Did you complete it? What frames are you getting on it?



Allwy that is VERY strange, I got NO problem what so ever with this game, neither on the FPS front nor any other bug. AFA FPS is concenrned I went through some user reviews on gamespot and quite a few did report a poor FPS on a fairly decent system, that also has become one of the reasons of vegas II's poor sales as compared to the one. I on the other had did not face ANY such problem. I dont know what the exact FPS was (if you want I can rerun the game and let you know the exact FPS) but I never felt even a small hiccup anywhere in the complete game. Coming on the bugs.....I am so surprised on KPower's report.....I did not face any such bug. 


> enemies that can walk through walls, team-mates that are stuck and are running into walls, team-mates who dont follow orders, ALT+Tab kills the game making you restart it


....cheeezzz man if this was happening with my game it would have ruined the entire experience. Agreed the AI of enemies was bit better in Vegas I but team not following orders .....never happened neither did this ATL-TAB thing.
I think you need to get the game again from a different source....i dont know I just thought that could be the reason......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2008)

One thing is for sure, Ubisoft is plagued with buggy games.That's the reason they cough up so many patches as opposed to others.I was surprised to see this games performance dipping even with V-Sync off.I had zero issues with the earlier games I completed but this & Assassin's Creed is taking away all my fun.It's not a huge drop per se but still I expected a lot better performance in these titles.



> Coming to bugs, yus the game is laden with bugs. You can find enemies that can walk through walls, team-mates that are stuck and are running into walls, team-mates who dont follow orders, ALT+Tab kills the game making you restart it, Multi-player drops off many a times, clothes clipping through bodies, fired bullets being not hit on the target and non-exploding grenades. This are some INTERESTING problems i encountered. But avoiding all of this (its hard to but u can if oyu try), the game is great. You still have much time to play before its over. I dont remember exactly how many ACTs were there but I think there were 5.


Woah! That's one too many bugs than mine.My biggest bug was the squad wouldn't follow commands & one of them would just keep walking into something & get stuck out there.Not sure about the Alt+Tab but I remember pressing the windows key to kill FRAPS & was able to revert to the game without any problem.Took some time though.As far as I have read the game has 7 acts all together.I was going all gung-ho on everyone, so I guess it may end soon enough.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 21, 2008)

As u ppl are saying so much about Vegas 2. I have changed my mind about this game. I was about to purchase this game and now i have changed my mind. Can anybody tell me how is Vegas 1? How are the gameplay and graphics?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> One thing is for sure, Ubisoft is plagued with buggy games.That's the reason they cough up so many patches as opposed to others.I was surprised to see this games performance dipping even with V-Sync off.I had zero issues with the earlier games I completed but this & Assassin's Creed is taking away all my fun.It's not a huge drop per se but still I expected a lot better performance in these titles.
> 
> Woah! That's one too many bugs than mine.My biggest bug was the squad wouldn't follow commands & one of them would just keep walking into something & get stuck out there.Not sure about the Alt+Tab but I remember pressing the windows key to kill FRAPS & was able to revert to the game without any problem.Took some time though.As far as I have read the game has 7 acts all together.I was going all gung-ho on everyone, so I guess it may end soon enough.



Well, it must be my RIPped version then . Anyways the game is fun

@Shloeb --
Get Vegas 2, its better then Vegas 1.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> NFS Carbon



what r u actuly addicted to
drifting or u just playing the whole game

i am still at fifa 2007 but only multiplayer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> As u ppl are saying so much about Vegas 2. I have changed my mind about this game. I was about to purchase this game and now i have changed my mind. Can anybody tell me how is Vegas 1? How are the gameplay and graphics?


Hey don't get me wrong.It ain't that bad.It's just that I have got used to watching 60+ frames on most UE3 based games so I felt this was a huge let down.The game didn't stutter at any point, which is good, but just randomly drop the frame rates.The game is pretty good but I feel the first one was better & had much better storyline too.If you haven't played the first Vegas game then better get that & then play this one.The first one was perfectly optimised, less buggy & not many known issues as this one.It ran beautifully on my 7900GT almost everything on high.

Gameplay is very simple.You are accompanied by 2 other squad members.You can easily direct them to infiltrate, clear the area, setup explosives etc. by just pressing the space bar key.This is as simple as it gets for any squad based tactical shooter.The usual cover & fire technique is present.You can also blind fire _a la_ Gears of War.I'd say the best Rainbow Six game in the series.Definitely a must buy.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 21, 2008)

As i had shifted from an onboard straight to 4850 so i haven't played any newer games. So i haven't played any of these tactical shooters. I think i should first get Vegas 1. But i want to ask that do both these games have any connection? If i first play vegas 2 then will i miss something and are these games like first person shooters but more emphasis on strategy i.e how u plan the kill?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2008)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is pretty much connected to the first game & hence the storyline will have some elements which have previous characters associated with it.If you don't want to bother too much about the story then you can skip that aspect & just get down to some extreme fire fighting action.Apart from that the gameplay & graphics remain the same.Locations change for both games & by the looks of it I guess the first game had excellent locations.I have to play R6V 2 to fully comment though.

I would recommend you purchase the first game if you want to play the games in an orderly fashion.As for the gameplay, as opposed to the normal FPS you get the assistance of your squad members.Commanding them efficiently can decide on your ass being saved or not.If you choose to go solo then be prepared to be fried by those terrorists barging in from all sides.You have to plan carefully, nothing much in depth though.For example, if you have to save few hostages who are trapped in a room then before entering the door you can actually take a snake cam view on the room (meaning you can actually look get a visual scan of the people behind the door) & then pick the terrorists who you want to target.Once you fix the enemies target priority you can command your squad mates to open & clear & then barge in & accurately pin them down.If you wish to do this by yourself then make sure you shoot them in time else they will shoot off the hostages.

So it's totally depends on your co-ordination with your squad members.You also can send your team mates further to inspect if the area looks suspicious & you don't want to risk going all alone & being shot first.Last but not the least, you have the health regeneration factor.So when you're hit, just take cover when hit & regain your health.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 22, 2008)

again playing NFS Carbon 
downloading assassin creed
mostly playing CS 1.6


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> As u ppl are saying so much about Vegas 2. I have changed my mind about this game. I was about to purchase this game and now i have changed my mind. Can anybody tell me how is Vegas 1? How are the gameplay and graphics?



Well atlest I was all positive with Vegas II. I faced no problem what so ever with Vegas II. AFA the comparision goes Vegas I was better but not by huge margin, and If you ask me as I said earlier this has become one of my best games AFA the gameplay goes, I simply loved playing Vegas series.



Shloeb said:


> As i had shifted from an onboard straight to 4850 so i haven't played any newer games. So i haven't played any of these tactical shooters. I think i should first get Vegas 1. But i want to ask that do both these games have any connection? If i first play vegas 2 then will i miss something and are these games like first person shooters but more emphasis on strategy i.e how u plan the kill?



There is a slight connection between the both but not to that extent that one cant start with Vegas II but still starting with Vegas I is advisable to get the full enjoyment.
Almost every aspect is covered by Allwy for the game, except that these are not fully FPS games....... that was the BEST part I liked about the game play.....when you encounter terrorists and hide behind obsticals you view changes from FPS to TPS and that makes the combact pretty real and very very effective........I loved this concept and so much so that I was pretty dissappointed and angry that GRAW II on PC was not programmed this way and GRAW II for xbox 360 was...........................as I said I wish a Vegas III.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 22, 2008)

NP:Counter strike condition zero
can someone tell me how is "FEAR Perseus"...


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok thanks ppl. I think i'll try vegas 1 first.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

*Deamon Vector  *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26.png*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> NP:Counter strike condition zero
> can someone tell me how is "FEAR Perseus"...



Nice game. Good graphics coupled with good gameplay and story. But the original FEAR is better IMHO.

I got Flatout 3 today. Sh1t game I must say.

Bad grafix, worst gameplay, etc etc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> NP:Counter strike condition zero
> can someone tell me how is "FEAR Perseus"...


IMO this is the worst expansion pack.The graphics are totally washed out & seems like a pathetic 2D port.The environment seems so dull that you loose total interest in the game.I quit playing it after a few levels.Not recommended.


----------



## magneticme200 (Aug 22, 2008)

virtua tennis 3!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

Now playing Portal... ****ing amazing game!!! 
Also playing Halo, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 and PES 2007.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> IMO this is the worst expansion pack.The graphics are totally washed out & seems like a pathetic 2D port.The environment seems so dull that you loose total interest in the game.I quit playing it after a few levels.Not recommended.



Its not tat bad. It was kinda OK-OK game. Nothing much .


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to pickup fear. can somebody tell me whats the deal with this game? I know its a superb game but i have read in many places that its firefights are gr8. U can feel the weight of every bullet as it leaves the muzzle of ur gun. Whats with this?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I want to pickup fear. can somebody tell me whats the deal with this game? I know its a superb game but i have read in many places that its firefights are gr8. U can feel the weight of every bullet as it leaves the muzzle of ur gun. Whats with this?



Yus, FEAR is indeed a great game but the thing is that its out-dated. Dony buy it BUT if you are getting "that" way then carry on, it wont dissapoint. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Now playing Portal... ****ing amazing game!!!
> Also playing Halo, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 and PES 2007.




Time to get the RIP now


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ I am not an american i only buy those games original only which are too good or when i have money. 

By the way, right now i am addicted to Bioshock. I am at Framer's Market level. Just entered it.


----------



## KoRn (Aug 23, 2008)

abe nothing beats cs 1.6 or cz...too gud!
others:
thps 2-gameplay
nfsu1
kof,mk,crash team racing.
street fighter...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I want to pickup fear. can somebody tell me whats the deal with this game? I know its a superb game but i have read in many places that its firefights are gr8. U can feel the weight of every bullet as it leaves the muzzle of ur gun. Whats with this?



F.E.A.R One word Phenominal Game.......here below is the thread of what I (and others too) think about FEAR.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72630



KPower Mania said:


> Yus, FEAR is indeed a great game but the thing is that its out-dated. Dony buy it BUT if you are getting "that" way then carry on, it wont dissapoint.



Dont Buy FEAR!!!!! what r u talking....and what do you mean out dated....It still holds the power of putting the great cards on knees if everything including the res is maxed out ......and FEAR was the only game after Max Payne I which I bought. When there are so many other easy means to get a game....FEAR was simply worth buying and probably Project Origin too (FEAR 2) would be....... which is like a complete over haul from original FEAR series.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't knew project origin is Fear 2. Just saw its trailer and i am really excited to play fear and then this fear 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2008)

F.E.A.R is one hell of a game.It isn't that scary as people say but totally worth playing.The graphics still looks stunning.Not to mention the ragdoll physics & the bump mapping effect.The best part is to play this game with a good set of headphones or in total 5.1 speaker to get the real creeps.The initial levels are highly repetitive & so are the enemies but the AI is really tricky & are very responsive to your every move.The bullet time in this game is the biggest & most useful feature you should be looking out for.Simply brilliant.Just pick it up without a second thought.I guess it's gone very cheap now.Also try & get it's expansion pack, Extraction Point.You can skip Perseus Mandate as it quite frankly sucks.

Since Project Origin will be hitting the scene somewhere in October, I suggest you better get it right ASAP.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^ I am not an american i only buy those games original only which are too good or when i have money.
> 
> By the way, right now i am addicted to Bioshock. I am at Framer's Market level. Just entered it.



I played BioShock long ago when it was released. Dunno if my taste is bad but i was hellishly bored by that game. I dunno why I dislike that game but for me its boring. Though I got ahead and progressed much more in the game then you are . I was nearing the end but was not able to bear the boredom. I really dunno if the game is over-rated or if it was the negativity of the Skullptura-RIP of the game . But still, hats off to its devs. The graphics and story are awesome. The gameplay is also awesom for you guys. Maybe its just a problem with myself . I will give that game one another go .


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 24, 2008)

m playing nfs carbon collectors edition.


----------



## chavo (Aug 24, 2008)

i m currentlly playin 
Crysis........(for the 3'rd time)
Time Shift........(goin to play 2'nd time)
Assassin's Creed.........(for 3'rd time)
Bioshock........(about to commplite)
Race Driver Grid............(for the 4'th time)
Fifa Euro 2008.....(Waitin for Fifa 2009)
F.E.A.R..........(completed 2 days back)
Need for Speed™ ProStreet..........(for the 2'nd time)
FarCry.......(for the 3'rd time)



and many more.............


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> F.E.A.R is one hell of a game.It isn't that scary as people say but totally worth playing.The graphics still looks stunning.Not to mention the ragdoll physics & the bump mapping effect.The best part is to play this game with a good set of headphones or in total 5.1 speaker to get the real creeps.The initial levels are highly repetitive & so are the enemies but the AI is really tricky & are very responsive to your every move.The bullet time in this game is the biggest & most useful feature you should be looking out for.Simply brilliant.Just pick it up without a second thought.I guess it's gone very cheap now.Also try & get it's expansion pack, Extraction Point.You can skip Perseus Mandate as it quite frankly sucks.
> 
> Since Project Origin will be hitting the scene somewhere in October, I suggest you better get it right ASAP.


Yes i am also thinking that i should pick it up asap. I have really less time on my hands. As i really need to buy this game if i want to enjoy project origin.



KPower Mania said:


> I played BioShock long ago when it was released. Dunno if my taste is bad but i was hellishly bored by that game. I dunno why I dislike that game but for me its boring. Though I got ahead and progressed much more in the game then you are . I was nearing the end but was not able to bear the boredom. I really dunno if the game is over-rated or if it was the negativity of the Skullptura-RIP of the game . But still, hats off to its devs. The graphics and story are awesome. The gameplay is also awesom for you guys. Maybe its just a problem with myself . I will give that game one another go .


Do give bioshock another try. Its the innovative gameplay that caught my attention. But the enemy variety is really lacking.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Yes i am also thinking that i should pick it up asap. I have really less time on my hands. As i really need to buy this game if i want to enjoy project origin.
> 
> 
> Do give bioshock another try. Its the innovative gameplay that caught my attention. But the enemy variety is really lacking.



Yes buddy, I installed BioShock again. The thing that bores me is the start of the game. Running around uselessly.  And the other thing that bores me is that the game tried to combine RPG+FPS but failed badly . Anyways, now playing it again .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I played BioShock long ago when it was released. Dunno if my taste is bad but i was hellishly bored by that game. I dunno why I dislike that game but for me its boring. Though I got ahead and progressed much more in the game then you are . I was nearing the end but was not able to bear the boredom. I really dunno if the game is over-rated or if it was the negativity of the Skullptura-RIP of the game . But still, hats off to its devs. The graphics and story are awesome. The gameplay is also awesom for you guys. Maybe its just a problem with myself . I will give that game one another go .



Yea I can understand the feeling.......though BioShock was ok for me.....I enjoyed it....same did not happen in case of Mass Effect...that for me became over rated.....its not that I do not enjoy story play and invetigation but it was too much with very less of action to back up that too....too easy an action......Mass Effect is the only game I guess in recent times that I did not complete dispite of playing it to the very end........
I remember another game "Freelancer" which "kinda" had the same theme and I enjoyed that game very much......it had events of battles in space as well which were very entertaining.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 24, 2008)

Complete Rainbow Six Vegas 2.Hardly took me 6-7 hours in total.Very short compared to the first one.Excellent game.Glad the ending was satisfying enough.Never thought I would have seen Logan Keller in this game.

Currently playing:
Assassin's Creed *YAWN*
Prince of Persia Warrior Within (PS2)

Focussing more on Warrior Within though.I have to complete it all over again.I had completed 'Clockworks and Gears' level on the PC version & then quit playing it for a while.Backed up the saves & when I reloaded it recently the f*cking thing didn't pick up my save files.Now have to complete the darn thing all over again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

Patapon (PSP)
GTA IV(Xbox 360)
DMC4(PC)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Yea I can understand the feeling.......though BioShock was ok for me.....I enjoyed it....same did not happen in case of Mass Effect...that for me became over rated.....its not that I do not enjoy story play and invetigation but it was too much with very less of action to back up that too....too easy an action......Mass Effect is the only game I guess in recent times that I did not complete dispite of playing it to the very end........
> I remember another game "Freelancer" which "kinda" had the same theme and I enjoyed that game very much......it had events of battles in space as well which were very entertaining.....



I had so much hope on Mass Effect. I was nearly mad to play it. And when i got it, . I was like "zOMG WTF" . The game is darn boring plus, the map dosent show a single thing !!!!. We need to refer to the journal, locate the area in the journal and run around that area for an hour to find our objective. Height of foolish developement. I am at that Peak 15 level. I am quitting on it. Right now I am playing BioShock. Getting COD4 so can join in the Digit clan. (I had COD4 but lost it in a format ).


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 24, 2008)

^^
And you were going ga ga over it.
Thats why I had stopped in the middle.
Too many investigation & just normal gameplay ... So nothing spectacular


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 24, 2008)

^^+1000000
I hate Mass Effect.I thought I was the only one in this forum hating it.I think it is one of the most overrated Games of the year.I dont understand why ppl are so mad abt it.

It is just another RPG with a technology sci fi background.The same old $hit again and again.Go to some person talk to him/her,will get missions run around the map for an hour to reach the destination,do the same $hit again...and blah blah blah....
There not even much shooting to do.Yeha and there is team gameplay.But the interesting thing is that our team mates are good only for running around with us.They wont do any killing until we do it or otherwise just get thehittings and die.
btw I always recruit that chik Ashley as my teammate.

But after reaching pier 15 I was fed up and left the game


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 24, 2008)

Well before getting my hands dirty with GTA4 I've decided to wreck havoc once again in my most beloved GTA game of all time, Vice City. Plus I'll be modding it to hell this time around.


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 24, 2008)

"@$$@$$in CREED"

Awesome rite!!

"nfs: Most Wanted"


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

NP: Far Cry 
its hell of a game little difficult but Awesome


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

Playing COD 4 @ Veteran.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2008)

Completed Portal!! AMAZING GAME!! *MUST PLAY!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2008)

God of War:Chain of Olympus,PSP.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2008)

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within.DAM! This game is though.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 26, 2008)

bioshock(on hold), fear, command & conquer tiberium wars


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 26, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Prince of Persia: Warrior Within.DAM! This game is though.



Puzzles portion is tough .
But the game is nice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

@allwyndlima

It's not that tough. Play Ninja Gaiden sometime .


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2008)

*completed fear.the ending is like a typical good horror movie.

excellent special effects.

btw the charecter alma resembles the charecter from the hit horror movie the ring. *


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 27, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Puzzles portion is tough .
> But the game is nice.


+1



allwyndlima said:


> Prince of Persia: Warrior Within.DAM! This game is though.


play last part the two thrones


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright that does it.Ubisoft is the worst possible company when it comes to fixing up glitches.I have been playing the PS2 version of POP: WW & I ran into a number of glitches.I checked online & found there were some serious bugs & glitches for this game.Now I am stuck at a point when I am supposed to beat the Empress (Kaileena) & after defeating her there is a part where I have to escape from Dahaka.This doesn't happen at all & I am sent back onto the beach where I can't get past by.I tried reloading the save 2-3 times & beating Kaileena time & again but nothing works.I'll give it one last try tomorrow & then dump the game.This is really frustrating.

If anyone has the saves for the PC version till Kaileena's first fight just let me know.I'm thinking of loading the PC version to see if that has any issues.I won't even bother starting all over again.What a pity for such a great game? 

@amrawtanshx: The level design is awesome.The puzzles are very confusing but once you figure them out it becomes easy.I noticed till now that the boss fights have been very easy & predictable.But this is definitely much tougher than Two Thrones.

KPower Mania: Sorry messa don't have Xbox/Xbox 360 so no Ninja Gaiden possible.

NIGHTMARE: I completed POP:TT about 2 years back.For some reason I always end up playing most of the games in a reverse order.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2008)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 27, 2008)

^^
Howz the game ???
Am thinking about getting it ....


----------



## toofan (Aug 27, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Alright that does it.Ubisoft is the worst possible company when it comes to fixing up glitches.I have been playing the PS2 version of POP: WW & I ran into a number of glitches.I checked online & found there were some serious bugs & glitches for this game.Now I am stuck at a point when I am supposed to beat the Empress (Kaileena) & after defeating her there is a part where I have to escape from Dahaka.This doesn't happen at all & I am sent back onto the beach where I can't get past by.I tried reloading the save 2-3 times & beating Kaileena time & again but nothing works.I'll give it one last try tomorrow & then dump the game.This is really frustrating.



I have finished the game two times in PC and with booth endings. Its the hardest of the series.  thats too two year back. And I am thinking playing it again. It was the first game I palyed in my own PC so its unforgettable for me. 
I rember that after defeating kaileena 1st time you have to break the back wall and something like that. One time after the dahaka chase the prince is sent to the beach. But thats not a problem he finds his way easily. If I am not forgetting any thing i think I am right. And I never find any glitches in the PC version.

Off topic:  kaileena in the two throwns look  beautiful and sexy. I haven't seen any lady character so beautiful in any game till date. *What say?*


----------



## spikygv (Aug 27, 2008)

i have played POP WW thrice on my pc ( both endings ) . the pc version has no glitches.. its damn good.sorry i dont have the save game files. . but i think its available in gamecopyworld.com . any more games like that for pc ? . and kaileena is pretty sexy. .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I might give it a shot again only if there are saves which actually work.If not then might just let it be & get another copy for the PS2.Yeah Kaileena is super hot but if you guys check out DMC 4 then you'll know what hot truly means.

That being said I just got hold of Bionic Commando Rearmed for the PC yesterday.Man this game is a classic revived in it's true form by Capcom.Anyone who has loved Contra will love this game.Plus this game has offline co-op which is music to my ears.It's been ages since PC had some good co-op games.Highly recommended.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Hot ? Play GodHand .

The female character in that game is really sexy and surpasses Kaileena. .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank heaves to PC.Man just as I thought my luck had ran out on the PS2 for POP I decided to look up on Google & got a save file from someone for this game.Loaded my PC version back again & I don't believe it this guy's save had just what I wanted.I found the save which I needed to finish the fight with Kaileena.I just got through that level & everything works fine now.Got the chase with Dahaka & now am back in action baby.This time full graphic setting FTW!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2008)

Playing FraCry for 3rd time and GTA:SA for 5th time.... Both without cheats as i always like to play hard.....


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 27, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> I have finished the game two times in PC and with booth endings. Its the hardest of the series.  thats too two year back. And I am thinking playing it again. It was the first game I palyed in my own PC so its unforgettable for me.
> I rember that after defeating kaileena 1st time you have to break the back wall and something like that. One time after the dahaka chase the prince is sent to the beach. But thats not a problem he finds his way easily. If I am not forgetting any thing i think I am right. And I never find any glitches in the PC version.
> 
> Off topic:  kaileena in the two throwns look  beautiful and sexy. I haven't seen any lady character so beautiful in any game till date. *What say?*


But her b**bs suddenly shrinked from 38D in warrior within to 32B in Two Thrones.  What say?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ROFL.

Offtopic. -->> GRID online running right now. Anyone wants to join, is wlecome.

Server name is paranj

pass is digit


----------



## toofan (Aug 27, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> But her b**bs suddenly shrinked from 38D in warrior within to 32B in Two Thrones.  What say?



But her face. She became a beauty from a demon. I am actually looking her beauty. Her face.... oh... she makes me crazy whenever I play POP:T2T. Thats called the ultimate beauty.

By the way don't you think *32* is much much pleasant then *38*what say?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^Lol.

This thread is becoming more 'adult'.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

And to top all that she is voiced by the Eternal Monica Belluci.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 27, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> But her face. She became a beauty from a demon. I am actually looking her beauty. Her face.... oh... she makes me crazy whenever I play POP:T2T. Thats called the ultimate beauty.
> 
> By the way don't you think *32* is much much pleasant then *38*what say?


Ya 32 is much better. She looks like a p*rn star with 38 ones. 



allwyndlima said:


> And to top all that she is voiced by the Eternal Monica Belluci.


She's a beauty. U gotta see her movie"Malena". Awesome man!  I haven't seen it but i have heard from somebody.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 27, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I think I might give it a shot again only if there are saves which actually work.If not then might just let it be & get another copy for the PS2.Yeah Kaileena is super hot but if you guys check out DMC 4 then you'll know what hot truly means.
> 
> That being said I just got hold of Bionic Commando Rearmed for the PC yesterday.Man this game is a classic revived in it's true form by Capcom.Anyone who has loved Contra will love this game.Plus this game has offline co-op which is music to my ears.It's been ages since PC had some good co-op games.Highly recommended.




can you plese say from where i can get those pics of dmc4.  i searched many sites but didnt found those.i kinda didnt liked dmc.no story i think pure hack and slash.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

BTW guys, how can she fight wearing those clothes ?? 

Even if Prince hits her by mistake, she would be standing there naked the next second.

(I think thats what Prince wanted ).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> She's a beauty. U gotta see her movie"Malena". Awesome man!  I haven't seen it but i have heard from somebody.


Already own the movie's uncut version.Beautiful movie indeed.



> can you plese say from where i can get those pics of dmc4. i searched many sites but didnt found those.i kinda didnt liked dmc.no story i think pure hack and slash.


I didn't find much either.Just these few that I gathered randomly for Trish, Lady & Gloria.

Feast your eyes on DMC 4's babes:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21978_bgtn2/dmc4ladywallpapercomplete.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21979_z64sv/gloria1280.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21980_tmcsh/trish1280.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21981_hiaj9/dmc4chickzo6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21982_hqfde/dmc4trishwallpapercomplete_2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21983_qehxz/dmc4-13.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21985_qzj1w/DMC4___Lady_wallpy_black_by_EdotenseiHime.jpg

And the ever so cute Kyrie 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21984_flqe1/emag_dmc4_4_44690.jpg

They look way better in the in-game video than these shabby wallpapers.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks.

btw one offtopic question.my gpu is passively cooled.so it gets heated upto 85 deg cel.well can i add a active cooling system on it . and is there anything like it available.

what will be its price.


----------



## axxo (Aug 28, 2008)

Brian Lara Cricket 2007. I dislike EA' s Cricket 2007/08.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Howz the game ???
> Am thinking about getting it ....


Great.New content release after every few weeks keeps it fresh.


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2008)

Kaileena's Video Album

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Dbzebf6Qw


View attachment 2221

View attachment 2222

View attachment 2223

View attachment 2224

View attachment 2225

I am trying to add these pics but its not working.  Help me guyes how to Insert image in my post?


----------



## skippednote (Aug 28, 2008)

People do you want to get this thread banned


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 28, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Kaileena's Video Album
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Dbzebf6Qw
> 
> ...


Just host them on imageshack.us and then copy paste the thumbnail url.



bassam904 said:


> People do you want to get this thread banned


Don't worry we are not talking p*rn here. 
By the way i installed crysis today. Got it from my friend. In read me file it was written that 12GB or more space required. But when i installed it, it occupies only 6.69GB. Whats wrong??? Even Gears of War occupied more space than crysis. It occupied more than 10GB. DO u think all the files are installed or somethings are missing? And ppl how do i benchmark crysis? Are there any patches that i should install? Thanks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> People do you want to get this thread banned


Banned why? What are we talking or posting which is possibly against the rules? If you are worried about the wallpapers then they are the game's official wallpapers.They are spread across on all the major sites including Gamespot.So why will it get banned?



> By the way i installed crysis today. Got it from my friend. In read me file it was written that 12GB or more space required. But when i installed it, it occupies only 6.69GB. Whats wrong??? Even Gears of War occupied more space than crysis. It occupied more than 10GB. DO u think all the files are installed or somethings are missing? And ppl how do i benchmark crysis? Are there any patches that i should install? Thanks.


Nothing wrong.That's the whole size post installation.Don't go by the Read Me requirements.

Dowload Crysis benchmarking tool to benchmark it:
*games.softpedia.com/get/Tools/Crysis-Benchmarking-Tool.shtml

You can find the latest patches here:
*browse.files.filefront.com/Crysis+Official+Patches/;2149333;/browsefiles.html

Also browse through a host of mods & tweaks for Crysis out here:
*www.crymod.com/filebase.php

Must have:
*www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23117


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2008)

_*Wipeout Pure*_ (PSP), i wish i cud find someone to play multiplayer


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Banned why? What are we talking or posting which is possibly against the rules? If you are worried about the wallpapers then they are the game's official wallpapers.They are spread across on all the major sites including Gamespot.So why will it get banned?
> 
> Nothing wrong.That's the whole size post installation.Don't go by the Read Me requirements.
> 
> ...


I'll download all the things u mentioned.I'll post the benchmarking results here.

I benchmarked it with HIGH settings, resolution 1024x768, 4x AA, 16X AF. 
Min:14 at frame 143
Max: 48
Average: 43

Crysis was stuttering like hell during benchmark even though the frame rate was high around 43. Then i checked fragmentation in that drive. It was around 50% and 30% in the directory of FEAR. I think thats the reason for stuttering. M i right?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

^^Fragmentation can be a problem and dont beleive what the requirements state. They are always wrong .


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 28, 2008)

One problem i want to sort out is that when i shoot at dead bodies they do not respond. As if the bullet just passed thro' them


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2008)

Is your Physics detail set to max? No such issue here.BTW why are you playing @1024x768 resolution?


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 28, 2008)

Physics detail and all other settings are set to high. I have a 15" LCD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you apply the V1.2 patch?


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 28, 2008)

Not yet. I'll ask my friend to download it. I am on limited plan.

I am playing at hacked Very High settings in XP and the FPS has dropped a lot. It stays between 20-30 FPS.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm currently addicted to Guild Wars. (*www.guildwars.com) Over the last 8 months, I've clocked 3000 hours in this game (comes to around 10 hours a day almost) soooo...yea, I'm addicted.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

I wanna start playing BMW M3 Challenge. It's an official game by BMW made for their all new BMW M3 Coupé. In the game, you get to race the car in the original Nürburgring circuit. The physics and car handling are said to reflect that of the real car. I am already drooling and dying to start playing.
If you are interested, get it from- *www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/mseries/m3coupe/2007/experience/game/content.html


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 30, 2008)

I have installed a MOD for crysis. Its called Nature Mod, It has increased performance in Crysis. It switches off unnecessary settings and improves graphics a lot. U can find it here. 
*crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=14195&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
If u don't want to download this file then i can provide my System.cfg file which is the main thing needed. Just 5kb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2008)

Yippeeee! Completed POP:WW with the Dahaka ending.Giving it a re-run for the alternate ending.

Currently addicted to:
Gears of War (2nd run)
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (PS2)


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm playing FIFA 08 again with updated squads. It's real fun. I'm now playing manager mode as Luiz Scolari.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 30, 2008)

Finished Crysis.  Now turning to Gears of War. It has awesome graphics.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 30, 2008)

Trying Assassin's Creed again, this time it's feeling a lot better


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 30, 2008)

Finished Mafia... Upto NBA 2008 now


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

i m in Battlefield 2142 .... with Ganz HMG - shooting down videshee guys. 

also i m playing  > FlyFF (if i m away my compu stays logged in even for days )
                      > Tales Runner (English version : closed beta ended, open beta opens on 18th sep)


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 3, 2008)

dirt, FEAR


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Me addicted to COD4 MP.


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2008)

I am playing Stronghold Cruseder extreme. The cruseder missions are a lot of joy. A very-very good game but when you try to play the extreme misssions its the hardest one. I had not even finished the 1st battle in extreme. 

Anyone had????


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

Could someone having pop ww pm me please its urgent guys.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

what kinda help?


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

I need its cr*k.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

Edited.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

Be careful man.It might just impose a ban for discussing this so openly.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks and sorry for that..


----------



## omega12 (Sep 5, 2008)

texas holdem poker (on facebook)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Completed POP: Sands of Time.

So currently addicted to:
Shadow of Rome (PS2)
XIII (PC)

Unfortunately I can't seem to get my 007: From Russia With Love DVD to work properly.Looks like it's badly screwed up.I wanted to play this game very badly.Now if I could only get another copy from somewhere.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 8, 2008)

Currently re-playing Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway review code for the third time.

You can see the preview I did here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^The game is great.......


----------



## a_tif (Sep 8, 2008)

Team fortress 2 
Sadly v street server sux, all indians can be found in the starhub singapore servers


----------



## Paratrooper (Sep 9, 2008)

Crysis !! I know m late..but i got my holidays jst now !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2008)

KillZone Liberation (PSP) , nice game playing a action game after long time.


----------



## Paratrooper (Sep 9, 2008)

beta testing said:


> wat are the minumum system requirments for this game?


 

As far as I know..it is a PSP game ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 9, 2008)

COD4 MP


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

Just finished downloading and installing Spore........going to play now .


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Just finished downloading and installing Spore........going to play now .



very..very interesting game it is ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

Spore rox! 

Addicted to it.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^The game is great.......



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



KPower Mania said:


> Spore rox!
> 
> Addicted to it.



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

^^


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 11, 2008)

Puzzlequest (PSP) , really really addictive !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^



I explained about him while chatting......didnt I??? Leave him alone.....


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I explained about him while chatting......didnt I??? Leave him alone.....



*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68large.png


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice way of expressing. LOL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2008)

Completed XIII & 25 to Life for PC.

Now still onto:
Shadow of Rome (almost nearing the end of 4th Chapter)
TimeShift (PC)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> TimeShift (PC)



Amazing game isn't....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep.The concept & the graphics are pretty amazing.Too bad this game was very under rated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

Serious Sam: The Second Encounter....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Serious Sam: The Second Encounter....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2008)

Alone in the Dark [PC]
James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing [PS2]


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 16, 2008)

F.E.A.R and Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Alone in the Dark [PC]
> James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing [PS2]



hey Allwy whats wrong man.....going in the oposite direction....digging out old games......reviving retro feelings eh


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 16, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yep.The concept & the graphics are pretty amazing.Too bad this game was very under rated.



Same way I feel.
Its 6.5 out of 10.
Its very low .... It should have atleast been 7.5 .
It has good variety of weapons,enemies(Very well figured and demarcated)and few puzzles too ... Which test ur abilities when to use Timeshift.

I liked this game.


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 16, 2008)

bingo and lays


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> hey Allwy whats wrong man.....going in the oposite direction....digging out old games......reviving retro feelings eh


For the PS2 you mean? Then yes.Just got it few months back so everything seems new to me for it & it's really awesome.

But if you mean Alone in the Dark then it's the recent one & not the old classic.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm playing Battle for Wesnoth online now.......


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 16, 2008)

Currently I have 4 games installed:

The Witcher
World in Conflict
COD4

My current resolution is 1440x900 @ Palit HD4850 
All settings are at highest notch!


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

Stronghold cruseder extreme
NFS Pro


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 18, 2008)

I have just finished the GDI campaign of Tiberium Wars. Has anybody else played this game? Is it only or a mission is impossible to win in this game? I came across a mission in this game where no matter how hard i tried i kept losing again and again. It was the mission in which Scrin has 3 bases in front of me. A heavily defended central base and 2 support bases. I just had to use a trainer to win it and i say i didn't enjoy that.  Can anybody tell me how to win that mission fairly?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 18, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> The Witcher



Howz it it ??


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Howz it it ??



Hey.........thats an awesome game...............very beautiful grafix and responsive world.
I'm playing too. Initial controls are a bit difficult, once u r used to controlling, u would njoy it.

+1 for Witcher


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Sengoku 3


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Howz it it ??



It's an awesome game. I played the demo. Was impressed enough.


----------



## saurabh01 (Sep 18, 2008)

god of war II


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Witcher is simply awesome. Gamespot gave it RPG of The Year award for 2007 and it is worth.
Excellent graphics, good story are main plus point for witcher.
Controlling is bit problematic at first. Once you are comfortable with it you'll simply sink into the game.
Try it!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Currently playing SIMS 2(Play it from the release of the game).... And GTA:SA w/o cheats and i thought i play it for 4th or some 5th time... But never get bored with that.. And awaiting for GTA4.....


----------



## omega12 (Sep 19, 2008)

playin COD2(for the first time)... nice game wit LOTS of action....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

omega12 said:


> playin COD2(for the first time)... nice game wit LOTS of action....



HI dude.... Did u get a new system..... By the way ur card is performing well....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2008)

Completed Alone in The Dark.

Now playing:
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (2nd Time)
James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing (Last level)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

UT4 and GTA:SA (Both MP)..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> _*Completed Alone in The Dark.*_
> 
> Now playing:
> Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (2nd Time)
> James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing (Last level)



How is the game ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

In a nutshell, it's below average.The controls killed the game completely.The scary factor isn't that much either.The game bears a 16:9 aspect ration _a la_ Assassins Creed & that pisses me off even more.The inventory part where you have to store stuff in your jacket is ridiculous.It just kills the pace of the game & just becomes very agonising on lot of points.The graphics is not something out of the world but the only thing worth mentioning is the fire effects which are done brilliantly.

Some parts of the game are very innovative like button combos for providing a CPR, hot wiring to call an elevator or a car which doesn't have a key etc. Soundtrack was pretty good.Overall, I found it least bit interesting & nothing special for a Survival horror genre.I'd still rate Resident Evil series higher than this game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> In a nutshell, it's below average.The controls killed the game completely.The scary factor isn't that much either.The game bears a 16:9 aspect ration _a la_ Assassins Creed & that pisses me off even more.The inventory part where you have to store stuff in your jacket is ridiculous.It just kills the pace of the game & just becomes very agonising on lot of points.The graphics is not something out of the world but the only thing worth mentioning is the fire effects which are done brilliantly.
> 
> Some parts of the game are very innovative like button combos for providing a CPR, hot wiring to call an elevator or a car which doesn't have a key etc. Soundtrack was pretty good.Overall, I found it least bit interesting & nothing special for a Survival horror genre.I'd still rate Resident Evil series higher than this game.



Oh kool, you save my bandwith .

I wished to give BioShock another go but it wont play correctly. I cant get the sound no matter whatever I do and how much I tweak . So, I installed FEAR for 2nd time and playing it .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

I can tell you this much that BioShock was a gazillion times better than this game.I would rather play BioShock twice over than touching this game ever again.

It's sad that a game which looked promising didn't turn out that good.So all hopes pinned on RE5 for now.

As for the sound issue in BioShock, Do you have a creative soundcard by any chance? Is the EAX set to OFF? Never ran into any issues with this game.

Back to the topic:
Completed Everything or Nothing.The last level was a b*tch but got through it after 10-15 tries.

Thinking of loading The Orange Box & completing Half Life series.Haven't yet completed any of it's games.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Even though FEAR is old, it kicks some a$$.

Though I have a problem with it. I have set everything to MAXIMUM (16xAF, 4xFSAA, Volumetric Lights on) and I am only getting 30FPS while I used to get a constant 55-60 FPS with the same settings before. Is it the difference between Vista and XP ?? .

I have a Realtek Soundcard (onboard).


----------



## skippednote (Sep 22, 2008)

Now playing : Rainbow Six lockdown
got the game yesterday. Can any one tell me how many missions are there in this game. I have completed 10

Alright i have completed the game it has 16 missions.
But not a worth buying if one has it for sp.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

NP : R6 Vegas 2 for the second time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

Last time when i logged to XP, was playin SH 4. Still creeped out to play but hell yeah the next time surely get to the subway world.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 22, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> UT4 and GTA:SA (Both MP)..



Can you tell me how ut 4 is.
Is it the doom 3 type game. Any suggestions whether i should get it or not


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

^Dude UT2K4 is probably one of the best FPS multi-player game ever made.If you're into multi-player gaming then this is definitely worth buying.It has nothing to do with Doom III, even remotely.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a single player gamer and does it have any thing in rumore for me. And whats the theme of the game and does it have any story


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2008)

In that case you won't have much except for playing around with bots in different game modes.It doesn't have any storyline per se but offers more of a multiplayer sci-fi shoot em up action.Why don't you stream some YouTube vids & you'll get an idea how it is.


----------



## chicha (Sep 26, 2008)

finished Rainbow 6 Vegas 1 and 2.
just finished crysis in 2 days  any one finished the last level with out any cheats?
i had to use god mode .

now am playing Assassin's Creed. its a must play, very nice story, the details of game play are nice, but gets monotones. you will hear the same dialogs again and again and you will get bored but other wise its a nice game


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 26, 2008)

Star Wars : The Force unleashed (PSP) . I like the BGM, camera is irritating sometimes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2008)

chicha said:


> any one finished the last level with out any cheats?
> i had to use god mode


Yep.Completed without cheats.Had to quick save a lot of times though.But once I got the hint to stop him it became very easy.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

NP : Crysis Warhead


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2008)

Currently playing:
The Orange Box (Half Life 2) [PC]
Shadow of the Colossus [PS2]


----------



## mahesh (Sep 26, 2008)

currently playing

fifa 08 and fifa 09 demo


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

NP :
Street Racing Syndicate
Sims 2....
Capitalism II Deluxe
Farcry
GTA:San Andreas(i never get bored with this sh1t)
Zeus Demo(I an searching for the full version for over 3 years but still cant get it...)


----------



## dead_eye (Sep 27, 2008)

nfs most wanted - completed at normal
fifa 07 - currently playing
igi - currently playing


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 27, 2008)

Finished Quake4, COD4 last week.

Started F.E.A.R. for 2nd time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey has anybody played *OBSCURE* its freaky horror game....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried it on the PS2 (or it was Obscure Aftermath) & didn't find it that exciting.I'm more into Zombie shooter rather this slow progressing survival horror games.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

Obscure is a pretty good game IMO


----------



## forever (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey folks, suggest me some horror games. Ive played F.E.A.R so far although i didn't find it to be scary


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Currently playing

Cinema Tycoon 2 Movie Mania Deluxe..

Its real good game dudes..... 

Started playing just before 2 days....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fininshed FEAR. 
Installed Company of Heroes and Bioshock.

@forever
FEAR indeed is somewhat scary with high detail (i play @ 1440x900) and sound effects. Actually it belongs to FPS genre.
You can try Silent Hill, Alone in the Dark.
In coming months, Silent Hill: Homecoming and Left 4 Dead is going to be released. Watch the space.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2008)

forever said:


> Hey folks, suggest me some horror games. Ive played F.E.A.R so far although i didn't find it to be scary


Get Resident Evil 4 along with all it's graphical patches.One of the best games I have played for the PS2.Others would include Clive Barker's Jericho, Silent Hill series & Cold Fear.Don't even think of getting Alone in the Dark.The game is horrible port & suffers from a badly mapped control system on the PC.But if you have a 360 controller then it would be much easier.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup RE4 is a great game.....but i couldn't get it here


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

forever said:


> Hey folks, suggest me some horror games. Ive played F.E.A.R so far although i didn't find it to be scary



For list of Scary games, c wat other forum members have mentioned here
LINK


----------



## amizdu (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie.

I'm currently playing GTA: San Andreas.


----------



## forever (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

Guy i got mafia and when i try to install it asks for cd 1. I had the cd's but my foolish friend converted the 3 of them into 1 dvd. And now i'm unable to install. Please help its urgent


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 29, 2008)

I started playing Crysis Warhead today. I get 35 FPS at average on Enthususiast setting at 1024x768. But during some explosions the FPS drops below 20s too. But its not common and happens during large explosions. Is it ok? I am right now defragmenting my hard drive i hope the fall in FPS will be much lower. What about u ppl?

The graphics of this game are much better. The weapon detail of previous game looked like crap. This game shown every bit of detail. May be it could be because of High in previous crysis and Very high in this one. ??


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 29, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Guy i got mafia and when i try to install it asks for cd 1. I had the cd's but my foolish friend converted the 3 of them into 1 dvd. And now i'm unable to install. Please help its urgent





I have faced this too! I couldn't install that time and I needed to use three CDs set that time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

NP :- COD4 MP
        STALKER : Clear Sky
        Crysis Warhead
        Command and Conquer 3 : Kane's Wrath


----------



## skippednote (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mafia workin Just renamed the DVD as MAFIA_DVD__


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

^^Play the game......its awesome.!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Completed Half Life 2.

Now playing: 
Condemned: Criminal Origins [PC]

Will be getting my Crysis Warhead copy by tomorrow & hopefully Pure too.Time to get back to some real action.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 1, 2008)

Bioshock- now playing as harvesting the little sisters, as I've completed the rescue them all one...

Only pure game play...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Completed Half Life 2.
> 
> Now playing:
> Condemned: Criminal Origins [PC]
> ...



Stay away from Pure unless you are getting _that way_ .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2008)

Got Pure.Excellent graphics but stunts are really difficult.So far I have only been able to accomplish basic stunts.Need to get a controller ASAP.Keyboard seems to be a pain to control.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

^^Yup.......W to accelarate and <- and -> to move........ WTF!


----------



## Taran0000 (Oct 1, 2008)

current games for me are

COD4 MP
CRYSIS
BIOSHOCK
STALKER
SWAT4 MP


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2008)

@Forever: If you really want to try a scary game then pick up Condemned Criminal Origins.This game is really exciting.I should say I liked it more than F.E.A.R.This is one spooky game & has a good storyline attached to it as well.The locations are varying & the sounds effects will just run Goosebumps up & down your body.BTW it's developed by Monolith Studios, the same folks who gave you F.E.A.R.


----------



## buzzzzrr (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished... Crysis Warhead


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got Warhead & guess what my worst nightmare has come true.The f*cking game is stuttering like hell.Even cut scenes seems to share this issue.Don't understand what optimisations have been done but I'm really disappointed.

The original Crysis ran far better than this.Though it gives me 45-54 Fps with Gamer setting the stuttering is just making it more & more annoying.Before anyone asks I already updated the drivers to Catalyst 8.9 but the issue still persists.

Any solution?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished Bioshock. Amazing game.

Will start Crysis for the first time.
CoH is also installed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just got Warhead & guess what my worst nightmare has come true.The f*cking game is stuttering like hell.Even cut scenes seems to share this issue.Don't understand what optimisations have been done but I'm really disappointed.
> 
> The original Crysis ran far better than this.Though it gives me 45-54 Fps with Gamer setting the stuttering is just making it more & more annoying.Before anyone asks I already updated the drivers to Catalyst 8.9 but the issue still persists.
> 
> Any solution?


if your game is original, then ask EA

or, you can ask that in ATi community, maybe there's some fix for it.

i played CW on  laptop with m8600gs, no stuttering on it.


----------



## sagar_jxd (Oct 2, 2008)

currently i 'm playing tony hawk pro skater underground 2 (cool game),godfateher,mafia and downloading NBA 08, Grid, call of duty 2
i bought COD4 but not running graphics card..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

^^Then dont bother getting GRID.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

Finished Assassins Creed


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2008)

Completed Condemned Criminal Origins.Excellent game & awesome ending.God wish the sequel had come out on PC.

Will be trying some mods out on Crysis Warhead to see if the sound loop stuttering can be rectified.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2008)

^Is Condemned Criminal Origins scarier than Doom 3 and FEAR?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Completed Condemned Criminal Origins.Excellent game & awesome ending.God wish the sequel had come out on PC.
> 
> Will be trying some mods out on Crysis Warhead to see if the sound loop stuttering can be rectified.



Ya, the sequel came out on PS3 and not PC .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> ^Is Condemned Criminal Origins scarier than Doom 3 and FEAR?


I would rate it on par with Doom 3 in terms of scary factor but not with F.E.A.R.To be honest there weren't many moments in F.E.A.R which actually spooked me out totally but in Condemned the locations & sounds were so freaking scary that I had to remove the headphones out for a while & catch a deep breath.Some levels like the Subway tunnels & the Metro City Library were really scary.Each corner had some strange surprise.

Infact the ending was really twisted in itself & left you begging to play the sequel.Unfortunately we are now forced to feed on it's console version.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

Condemned is some real psychopath hunt. I love melee combat, its really scary when you have to fight with tools 

School level was the scariest and the Teacher scene was just shocking.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

^The melee combat added way more realism but the blocking system was pure crap.I would get hit no matter how much I blocked.It would have been better if the gore level would have risen, like heads,arms & legs being chopped off realistically rather than just falling down flat when hit with a Fire Axe.The AI was really interesting.Those freaks would just run off into dark corners when they would spot me & I would be running around like a fool trying to catch them.Then suddenly turn back & attack.Not to mention those creeps crawling out of the tunnel & the zombie like girls. *SHUDDER* Was one hell of a ride & definitely a must have title.

Back to the topic:
Completed Warhead.Two words for it 'Awesome' & 'Short'.I had to slap myself to realise it was really over.Such a huge file size & so less content.

Now planning to go back to PS2 & completed Shadow of Colossus.Will get Mercenaries 2:World in Flames tomorrow.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 3, 2008)

Global Strom


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 MP is the best gaming religion....period.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2008)

Started out with Mercenaries 2.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> Started out with Mercenaries 2.


Ain't this game on PS2 also...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

THE WITCHER.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Ain't this game on PS2 also...


Yep but got the PC version as the first Mercenaries I tried on my PS2 didn't control that well.The mouse look helps a lot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey I read somewhere on GSpot forums that The Witcher has got some nudity and explicit scenes......is it true .


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think so. Never heard of it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I don't think so. Never heard of it.



Read the GameSpot review once.....you will get the idea


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 4, 2008)

^^Read in some sites with ppl asking for patches to unlock the nudity just like GTA SA


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

Even if that stuff is there, then it's probably locked like the default GTA SA.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bought few original games in last few weeks:

Command & Conquerer: Tiberium Wars/Kane's Wrath double pack (999/-)
Neverwinter Nights Diamond Pack (699/-)
STALKER : Shadow of Chernobyl (299/-)
Company of Heroes Gold Ed. (incl. Opposing fronts) (699/-)
Mass Effect (999/-)

Available in Music World.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG you spend so much money for _buying_ games?
You're doing the right thing anyway, and I can't afford to pay and buy the games


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

Is stalker so cheap


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Is stalker so cheap



Yup ! BTW, its the first part not the second.

I am looking forward to buy Clear Sky but the original aint available here. So I will be ordering ClearSky and COD4 MP(to play on legal servers and have more fun) from eBay even though they are expensive there .


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to play FIFA and PES online but I can't afford the original copies.... I don't have enough money of my own....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

lol me addicted to NFS:MW.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OMG you spend so much money for _buying_ games?
> You're doing the right thing anyway, and I can't afford to pay and buy the games





1. I am a working pro, so I can spend on games or other things. 
2. I only buy games those offer me good replay values for longer time. For this reason, FPS is a no-no. RPG, RTS are my favs.
3. Since, I play games only at leisure time... i don't want to spend big money on current games. Those games can be taken from friend or elsewhere. 

Today I finished Crysis.

Played in 1440x900 with all settings as 'High' and 4x AA. Very good action and awesome graphics.

Now I am going for a WWII shooter and warhammer 40k series (my fav genre).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

Finally completed Shadow of the Colossus.A very confused ending but the game was totally worth the 11 hours invested in it.

Currently addicted to:
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames [PC]
James Bond 007: From Russia With Love [PS2]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently playing:
Assassin's Creed and DMC4 (PC)
GTA  IV (Xbox 360)
Spore Origins(iPhone)
Virtua Tennis 3(PSP)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Me playing :-

NFS:MW and STLAKER Clear Sky for PC.
nothing on PS2 
GTA IV and RockBand 2 on X360
Guitarway to Heaven on PSP
Sudoku on my 3110c


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hows GTA IV Guys


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Now playing:

FIFA 09 (sh!t game, believe me!!)
F.E.A.R. (not too much, just a casual 15 min session to advance in the game)

Can't decide which game to take up...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

Finished Harry Potter 3 again...just 2 hrs...hehe


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

GTA IV is awesome.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> GTA IV is awesome.




How ur dad allows u to play games in PS2,X360 and PC....
Just asking?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> How ur dad allows u to play games in PS2,X360 and PC....
> Just asking?



Why ? Its my life and I am resposible for it. I get amazing marks and some prizes here and there. So in the end, dad happy, mom happy and me happy.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Why ? Its my life and I am resposible for it. I get amazing marks and some prizes here and there. So in the end, dad happy, mom happy and me happy.


Thats cool..... And i am still amazing that ur 13..... U matured like 20 some times...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats cool..... And i am still amazing that ur 13..... U matured like 20 some times...



Theres a reason behind it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Theres a reason behind it.


What? Like u r not 13 or so....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> What? Like u r not 13 or so....



Nope I am 13 but my likes and dislikes are very different then other kids. Anyways, its getting a little offtopic.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Nope I am 13 but my likes and dislikes are very different then other kids. Anyways, its getting a little offtopic.


OK....Just leave it.. I am currently playing Capitalism II and i'm trying to get the "Zeus:Master of Olympus" game.. I'll get that by tomorrow and will start play by tomorrow itself.
I am looking for this Zeus game from my 11th std and after a long search i just now find it...Geez, i am so excited to play that...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OK....Just leave it.. I am currently playing Capitalism II and i'm trying to get the "Zeus:Master of Olympus" game.. I'll get that by tomorrow and will start play by tomorrow itself.
> I am looking for this Zeus game from my 11th std and after a long search i just now find it...Geez, i am so excited to play that...



Where do u get this weird games from ?? Capitalism 2...Zeus :something something..... .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Where do u get this weird games from ?? Capitalism 2...Zeus :something something..... .


Well, the Capitalism II is about business strategy game,,, And Zeus... i just play the demo in my 11th std and thriving for the game from then, was abt city-building and management... I like Management kinda games...
I also like Sim City series, Cinema Tycoon, Apprentice, Civ City Rome and etc.. etc...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

Guy its not the CHIT CHAT section


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Guy its not the CHIT CHAT section



Oh Lord ! 
I bow thy supremacy and kiss your feet subsequently begging your pardon for the foolish deed we have comended !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Bhai hum to chutadon pe goli khaye Angrez ko leke daud rahen hai Venezuela main, in plain English its, Mercenaries 2 !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai hum to chutadon pe goli khaye Angrez ko leke daud rahen hai Venezuela main, in plain English its, Mercenaries 2 !




It will get really frustrating at later points of the missions.BTW which character have you chosen? Mattias Nilsson or Chris?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Abhi to 44% hi hui hai. About the character, I chose Mattias Nilsson but since u asked do tell me, kya dono k pichhwadey pe goli lagti hai kya?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

Pata nahi.Par ek mein to zaroor lagti hai.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Woh to Nilsson ko lagti hai, Kallu aur laundiya ka pata nahin.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Oh Lord !
> I bow thy supremacy and kiss your feet subsequently begging your pardon for the foolish deed we have comended !



Why so serious....?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OK....Just leave it.. I am currently playing Capitalism II and i'm trying to get the "Zeus:Master of Olympus" game.. I'll get that by tomorrow and will start play by tomorrow itself.
> I am looking for this Zeus game from my 11th std and after a long search i just now find it...Geez, i am so excited to play that...




Man... Capitalism II ... ???   
It's really nice to see that few people still love these old management strategy games. 

Btw, did you play transport tycoon? The movies?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Playing :-

PC -> STALKER Clear Sky and GTA : SA
PS2 -> GTA Vice City Stories
PSP-> Guitarway to Heaven
X360 -> the mighty GTA IV and GRID


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2008)

@Rudra: How in the world do you complete Merc 2 dude? I'm still stuck on 45% completion & don't have a clue what more to do? Any key point to try out?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay! I got FIFA09 ......installing now .


----------



## nishant1512 (Oct 8, 2008)

i am playing spore n crysis

cool games....



arijit_2404 said:


> Man... Capitalism II ... ???
> It's really nice to see that few people still love these old management strategy games.
> 
> Btw, did you play transport tycoon? The movies?



man i play the movies. nice game though


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys FIFA09 is really good with some cool innovations....... but recommanded to be played with a controller .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:
			
		

> Man... Capitalism II ... ???
> It's really nice to see that few people still love these old management strategy games.
> 
> Btw, did you play transport tycoon? The movies?


Yes, i play Cinema Tycoon, Roller Coaster Tycoon too...
In my lappy, currently the only FPS game i have is FarCry and others were Capitalism II, The Zeus, Caesar III, Cinema Tycoon 2 Movie Mania, Roller Coaster Tycoon II , Mall Tycoon, and AOE2....

I am mostly wasting my time with Capitalism 2 and  The Zeus... Cinema Tycoon 2 Movie Mania.....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^
good to hear that.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 9, 2008)

fifa09 . .i have a game controller but mouse control is tooo good. .


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 9, 2008)

I too love strategy and management games.
Iam a fan of RollerCoaster Tycoon series,Casino Inc,Movies and restaurant Empire.
But restaurant empire is crashing frequently while switching cities.dunno y


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 9, 2008)

Many old strategy/management games aren't running in XP service pack 3. even i donno why!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2008)

No One Lives For Ever 2


first time i see peds. in saree (Indian peds)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2008)

Just got 2 games:
Mercenaries 2 for Rs.999 and frontlines fuel of war for Rs.699.

Btw how is Alone in the Dark?Looked awesome on the cover.Was about to buy it but found that I was 200 bucks short as I busted some money on the 8GB Pendrive
Please temme about crysis warhead and stalker clear skies too.

Thank You.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

Alone in Dark 5 sux...... good you got the Pen Drive .

Here is a STALKER Clear Sky review by me :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99447

Here is a Crysis Warhead review by me :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98514


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 10, 2008)

God of War : Chains of Olympus, best looking PSP game till date.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

Rage of the Dragons  (Awesome AI,Amazing Gameplay,Excellent Combos)

The most toughest VS game i've seen till date..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm.......Me playing GTA:SA, Assassins Creed, FIFA09, NFS:Most Wanted, STALKER Clear Sky, GTAIV, Guitarway to Heaven.

Getting Brothers in Arms : Hell's Highway, will post a review soon!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2008)

Mercenaries 2,Assassin's Creed(PC)
Star Wars Force Unleashed (PSP)
All three are remarkable games!!


----------



## baccilus (Oct 10, 2008)

Insurgency. It's now available through Steam. And people who like COD are going to love this one.

Home Page


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2008)

FrontLines: Fuel of War [PC]
James Bond 007: From Russia With Love [PS2] 

This version of Bond is one freaking awesome game.Although it lacks the difficulty level of Everything or Nothing, it makes up for it with the fast paced action & excellent locations.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2008)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage,deadly game!Eye-burning visuals!
Frontlines Fuel of war,Decent enough to be played.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2008)

Any suggestions to end my Urban Terror addiction??.......It is affecting my studies.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
Hold your ADSL wire and with a jerk break it.Done!That's it!

BTW I'm playing:
Alone in the Dark for PC,so far s good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

Brothers in Arms : Hell's HIghway........GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 17, 2008)

I am right now playing stalker. But i am  having problems. I get shot too easily. The blue bar never depletes. The red one depletes quickly. I think blue one is for armor but it doesn't get used up. And is there anything that i should know about this game? I am new to RPGs. 

The atmosphere of stalker is gr8. It feels as if i am right there. Gr8 game.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you applied the Lost oblivion mod and and the patches?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

@Shloeb
you have to heal to stop bleeding after getting shot, if i remember its the "]" button on your keyboard.
Better see the controls and do heal when you are shot or else your life will deplete until u bleed to death.

Isnt it realistic...lolz...me so likes it.

Few more things:

Watch out in your inventory screen for yellow bar, if its filled up then you are affected with radiation. You need radiation pills. And yeah putiing some of the artifacts in your belt will give you power but at the side effect of irradiating you slowly, so that may cause the radiation death. Its better not to use such artifacts and till you get artifacts which are much better.

Another thing red is health, blue is armor. Armor will deplete slowly. Red medikits will only fill your health, Blue medikits will prevent bleeding and fill up your health too, Yello medikits will remove radiation and fill health too. So use them judiciously.

Vodka can remove radiation and radiation pills can also remove radiation. Some artifacts which you will find later in game will increase your power to sustain in radiated environments. Look out for these upgrade version of artifacts. And when you are near a radiation field your gieger counter will beep like crazy teet...teet...tee.teet.teet.teet.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Yaar yeh kaun ladki hai tere avtaar main?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
Uski mausi


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> Vodka can remove radiation and radiation pills can also remove radiation.


I thought Vodka was supposed to get you high?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Yup it does but reduces radiation too 

Just like a ciggie build up resistance to anesthetics :d


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Flatout Ultimate Carnage,deadly game!Eye-burning visuals!
> Frontlines Fuel of war,Decent enough to be played.



have u completed the flatout (UC)


what game r u playing now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

About to finish Frontlines Fuel of War.
No,I haven't completed Flatout Ultimate Carnage.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Shloeb
> you have to heal to stop bleeding after getting shot, if i remember its the "]" button on your keyboard.
> Better see the controls and do heal when you are shot or else your life will deplete until u bleed to death.
> 
> ...




i am hardcore gamer -------> i get dark circles around eyes any one help me for the reduction of the dark circles due to playing games


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
Arre,stop playing that much.Do you have specs?If yes then what is the power?PLay 2-3 hours a day to the MAX!1-1.5 hours is sufficient and in that way you can complete a game in 5-6 days as games nowadays are very short.They are only your eyes.Take good care of them.
For those dark circles use some good facial cream and they would go within a week.Nothing much to worry about.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

Bhai phir to mujhe manicure ka tarika bhi bata do


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Drink lots of water and dont let your eyes dry. Its more important to protect your eyes.

Dark circles are just a temporary side effect of sitting a lot in front of CRT.



Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai phir to mujhe manicure ka tarika bhi bata do


bandook, guntantra


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea I too drink lots of water while gaming,keeps mind and eyes openThis thread is going somewhere else.
@UltimateGPU,you can start a new thread in chit-chat section for his prob of yours.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yea I too drink lots of water while gaming,keeps mind and eyes openThis thread is going somewhere else.
> @UltimateGPU,you can start a new thread in chit-chat section for his prob of yours.



no just small clarification ....... 

k @ sunny 

what games are u playing now --- ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

BiA : HH
PES09


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2008)

PES09 is available? Or is it the demo?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Just woke up. Trying out Unreal Tournament 2004 which I got this morning only for Mac OS X.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just woke up. Trying out Unreal Tournament 2004 which I got this morning only for Mac OS X.




i have one doubt can u help me 

battlefield 2142 --------- i play this game in single player ,i ve only  4 battlegrounds -----> but i saw in the mutiplayer i saw many extended battlegrounfs with many vehicles i want play them can u help me with playing in single player


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Ahh...I'm not much familiar with Battlefield games.But I think you will have to play and unlock those maps and vehicles.That is the case in most of these games.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*unreal tournament 3 , is online multi player  game isn't it , how can i play the all stages in single player " can any one tell me*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

Currently addicted to nothing.Just want to save all my energy for 3 more days.After that won't be able to decide between Dead Space or Far Cry 2.

I left Devil May Cry for PS2 midway for this.Also installing STALKER Clear Sky on the PC but won't play it much though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *unreal tournament 3 , is online multi player  game isn't it , how can i play the all stages in single player " can any one tell me*


Unreal Tournament 3 is crap in each and every respect.Play something better.UT2k4 is much better.



allwyndlima said:


> Currently addicted to nothing.Just want to save all my energy for 3 more days.After that won't be able to decide between Dead Space or Far Cry 2.
> 
> I left Devil May Cry for PS2 midway for this.Also installing STALKER Clear Sky on the PC but won't play it much though.


When is FarCry 2 coming?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

All three games i.e. Bully Scholarship Edition, EA's Dead Space & Far Cry 2 are coming on 21st of October.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Unreal Tournament 3 is crap in each and every respect.Play something better.UT2k4 is much better.
> 
> 
> When is FarCry 2 coming?




the upcoming games like "need for speed - undercover " "gta-4" "farcry 2" 

need higher graphics ??? 

i have , AMD phenom x4 9550 +HD 4850 +2gb ram == can i play all these games in all higher settings @1280*1024 without AA


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

Haan Bhai Haan tu sab kuch khel hi nahin pail bhi sakta hai!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Np :- Pes09

PES09 sucks.....dont bother getting it! Its a direct port. Heck you cant even customise controls coz when u go into the menu, all you get to see is a X360 remote and its buttons . No display settings...and the grafix suck too!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Np :- Pes09
> 
> PES09 sucks.....dont bother getting it! Its a direct port. Heck you cant even customise controls coz when u go into the menu, all you get to see is a X360 remote and its buttons . No display settings...and the grafix suck too!



You've probably not paid attention. Controls can be changed. Keyboard controls are also customizable. Display settings can be high, medium or low. The graphics are awesome, with utmost attention-to-detail. Even the linesmen wave flags as per the decision. Sheesh!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> the upcoming games like "need for speed - undercover " "gta-4" "farcry 2"
> 
> need higher graphics ???
> 
> i have , AMD phenom x4 9550 +HD 4850 +2gb ram == can i play all these games in all higher settings @1280*1024 without AA


 
Posting same qn for 2nd time...We answered u at gfx card thread rite...Dont do double post...


KPower Mania said:


> Np :- Pes09
> 
> PES09 sucks.....dont bother getting it! Its a direct port. Heck you cant even customise controls coz when u go into the menu, all you get to see is a X360 remote and its buttons . No display settings...and the grafix suck too!


Are u sure abt that... coz someone here write a review abt PES and he praise it a lot....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> the upcoming games like "need for speed - undercover " "gta-4" "farcry 2"
> 
> need higher graphics ???
> 
> i have , AMD phenom x4 9550 +HD 4850 +2gb ram == can i play all these games in all higher settings @1280*1024 without AA



Nope......you wont be able to run. Sorry. I wonder if you can even play Dangerous Dave with that PC 

See what I was teling :-

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/pes20092008-10-1817-37-19-65.jpg

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/pes20092008-10-1817-37-35-53.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^

You can easily swap the buttons!!! The settings tool allows you to do just that!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Display options ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^

Find the settings tool!

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/7402/clipboard01pz6.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/4691/clipboard02yx5.jpg

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/278/clipboard03bg6.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

where is it ? I have the Skullptura uncle's RIP


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> where is it ? I have the Skullptura uncle's RIP



Go to the folder where you installed the game. You'll see 'settings.exe' over there.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Find the settings tool!
> 
> ...



what theme is this ? lolz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> what theme is this ? lolz



Gummy!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^its clearlooks in Gnome
*pollycoke.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/cln.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^its clearlooks in Gnome
> *pollycoke.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/cln.png



Nice, nice!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I found it and made some changes and played. All was well till I started Master League where my controls got reset and now I dont have the slightest idea of from where to change them. Guess I will pass on this game. FIFA is better this time around.......atleast for me. The EA devs were not lazy during making a PC port and included PC support and even mouse controls whereas the lazy ass Konami devs ported it directly without even bothering to change the control system.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 18, 2008)

Currently playing BIA:HH.Will complete it in a day or two.
Eagerly waiting for Dead Space and Farcry 2.I am sure to get an original copy of FarCry 2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

me too .........will buy an original (if available here) after much time .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

Completed Mercenaries 2: World in Flames & 007 From Russia with Love.

Was just practising few new moves on DMC 4 with my new controller.Stunningly I was able to beat Sanctus without any Vital stars which in my last encounter was a nightmare.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 18, 2008)

Playing 'Neverwinter Nights' in many online multiplay servers. 
Also playing 'The Witcher EE'.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

Urban Terror online of course.....


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2008)

q3, ut, and u2


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

BioShock till I _get_ FarCry 2


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Completed Mercenaries 2: World in Flames & 007 From Russia with Love.
> 
> Was just practising few new moves on DMC 4 with my new controller.Stunningly I was able to beat Sanctus without any Vital stars which in my last encounter was a nightmare.



need help ???

i just dropped my PALIT hd 4850 from the table , it fall down after that, the card works i play crysis warhead for  one hour , but still worried anything will happen


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh boy! That's very close. If it's working fine then I guess you might just be lucky. If it isn't damaged internally then you don't need to worry. If the people who RMA your card detect a slightest ounce of physical damage the warranty would be void.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2008)

I am back to Wipeout on PSP


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Oh boy! That's very close. If it's working fine then I guess you might just be lucky. If it isn't damaged internally then you don't need to worry. If the people who RMA your card detect a slightest ounce of physical damage the warranty would be void.



the card is not physically broken , 

only my doubt is , it has any problem , now i get error in middle of playing crysis warhead , this is because of the card ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2008)

Try stress testing some other games. If those keep popping up with those errors as well then may be (just may be) it might have been internally damaged. In which case, you should probably think of RMA'ing it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> need help ???
> 
> i just dropped my PALIT hd 4850 from the table , it fall down after that, the card works i play crysis warhead for  one hour , but still worried anything will happen



WTH were u doing in the first place with that card of urs outside the rig? Juggling it or scratchin' ur hairy @r$e wid it?  These Red monsters are meant to be handled with care. Do u have a girlfirend? If u do then u should know better how to deal with Red hot women and even if u don't have a girlfriend, like me , even then learn how to handle women and electronic stuff. use both of  'em properly and they'll give long lasting life,love and service. I hope u understand all these things in case of chicks.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

@ultimategpu

This is the last time I am letting you go without reporting you. You are posting the same thing in almost every thread you are subscribed to. I have told you before too that double posting (posting same stuff in more than one thread) is against forum rules. Please take care of this in the future.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @ultimategpu
> 
> This is the last time I am letting you go without reporting you. You are posting the same thing in almost every thread you are subscribed to. I have told you before too that double posting (posting same stuff in more than one thread) is against forum rules. Please take care of this in the future.




sorry @ KPower Mania

i just dont know what to do , all i need is the answers , so only i did like that -------



Plasma_Snake said:


> WTH were u doing in the first place with that card of urs outside the rig? Juggling it or scratchin' ur hairy @r$e wid it?  These Red monsters are meant to be handled with care. Do u have a girlfirend? If u do then u should know better how to deal with Red hot women and even if u don't have a girlfriend, like me , even then learn how to handle women and electronic stuff. use both of  'em properly and they'll give long lasting life,love and service. I hope u understand all these things in case of chicks.



Man  u r nerd ,u just pop out my  head  , 

girl friends !!!! never going to trust any gal like the AMD


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

Installed Far Cry 2....waiting for the (R4(K to play it .


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*guys i just bought "LEGO BATMAN" game now , i know its a kinder garden game , but its good , funny time passing , not like other games , its ok ---------- > anyone tried this game???*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow FC2 is great. I didnt play the game but made a small level of my own using the editor. The grafix arent good in editor and the original game will have MUCH better grafix (the evidence is the FPS I was getting, around 120 ). You can repair your vehicles if they are broke, your weapons wear and tear with time, etc. Its just amazing!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

Playing Far Cry 2 right now.Yipee!

Too engrossed in it so will post screenies & first impressions soon enough.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Waiting for the screenies... After hearing the thoughts from fellow user i am gonna buy the game....coz 2k isn't a joke for me.....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

i am so jealous ,, i ll get the game next week


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

Just for a start:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24782_hjmb3/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-19-30-07.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24783_kuehq/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-19-24-15.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24784_7tet1/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-17-47-56.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24785_d7tjy/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-17-01-21.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice screenies dude... btw how much does it cost? Where u got from?
Day b4 yesterday i went for shopping in Music World and Land mark and i didn't notice this game at all... Is it released yesterday?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just for a start:
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24782_hjmb3/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-19-30-07.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24783_kuehq/FarCry2%202008-10-22%2017-19-24-15.jpg
> ...



is this more gfx than crysis ??? , how many fps are u getting


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm currently addicted to solitaire  (Dunno whether it is good or bad)
Cant buy Warhead as I have a hole in my wallet.... 
sigh...I've waited for this game ever since I finished Crysis, oh well, maybe next month 
(When my pocket money has enough savings)


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm currently addicted to solitaire  (Dunno whether it is good or bad)
> Cant buy Warhead as I have a hole in my wallet....
> sigh...I've waited for this game ever since I finished Crysis, oh well, maybe next month
> (When my pocket money has enough savings)



dont spend ur money for crysis warhead , its waste small game , just gfx like crysis


----------



## skippednote (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats guy thread has reached a 500 post mark.   
Myself addicted to splinter cell chaos theory.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

I have just played the initial part of the game. Can't really comment on anything expect for the graphics which is absolutely stunning. The physics are mind bending. I had set every detail to Ultra High (which is the top most setting) & with 4X AA but then it began giving me 23-28Fps. But that's may be because I was in a malaria infected state & was partially dizzy. Turned the settings to high & set it to 2X AA & after recovering from the dizzy state the frame rates throttled to 60Fps. 

The game is a visual beauty. The part where you remove the bullet from your arm is just too good. The map objective finding is a bit weird but you'll get used to it. Without AA it will really start looking jagged. Enemy AI are really cunning & it looks like they are just waiting for you to attack before they unleash hell on you. You need to heal up by injecting the serum to keep your health bar uptight. Quick save is a blessing in this god forsaken open world game. Save at any point but don't forget to save.

For people curious to if it's available as a retail copy or not, well the answer is NO. Not in India atleast. The game is available via Steam for NA customers only alternatively I think you can buy it over UbiSoft's website too.

Some more screenies as my last ones looked as if I was on high or something. So my apologies for the excitement. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24786_rzt1t/1.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24787_b1kea/2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24788_0urj0/4.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24789_axkqc/5.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i am the one who posted the 500th post....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

*according to screen shots its not all close to crysis*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

Uh both games are in different environments. This is a traditional African setup & Crysis was a Island setup. So obviously an Island would be like a paradise & Africa would have more brown tint with deserted look to it. How can you expect a Crysis style setup on it? Ubisoft Montreal have done a pretty good job of putting this game together. The graphics, for me, are very much next generation. Even if it's not Crysis, it's f*ckin Far Cry 2. That's all I can say for now.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Chill man 
Awesome screenies BTW
Whats the premise?


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

I am playing Far Cry 2 currently. Finished the training part. Took me 1hour to complete the training and now I wonder how much time it will take to finsih the whole game. Well, ASA my original account is unbanned, I might post some screenies and a very brief review on it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

Didn't really get too much of the plot right now. All I know is that the game start of with you selecting your main character & seem to be escorted in a jeep by some African dude. When you reach your destination you start going all fuzzy & when you wake up you realise you have contracted malaria. What I remember vaguely is that some guy is threatening me & then when I gain control there is war happening below the apartment. I get hit, press 'H' & remove the bullet out of my arm & take some pill. Fall down & wake up in some odd place only to realise I have to be part of some faction & these guys want me to clear some missions. So off I go.


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

[SPOILER WARNING, READ AT YOUR OWN RISK]

There are two parties out there. UFLL and AAR (or sumthing like dat) who are fighting a Civil War against each other. The weapons are supplied by a mysterious arms dealer called 'The Jackal'. Your mission :- Terminate 'The Jackal'' by any possible means.

[SPOILER ENDS HERE]


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Didn't really get too much of the plot right now. All I know is that the game start of with you selecting your main character & seem to be escorted in a jeep by some African dude. When you reach your destination you start going all fuzzy & when you wake up you realise you have contracted malaria. What I remember vaguely is that some guy is threatening me & then when I gain control there is war happening below the apartment. I get hit, press 'H' & remove the bullet out of my arm & take some pill. Fall down & wake up in some odd place only to realise I have to be part of some faction & these guys want me to clear some missions. So off I go.



is it 2 dvd or 1 dvd 
  game


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

How is the game, KPower


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Mind numbing......the grafix, the realism and the effects. The game is just mind-blowing. The fire spreads with wind, single branches or a bunch of branches fall of the tree based on the power it was shot at, you can repair your car if its broke, your player has to force out bullets from his bodies if he's seriously injured, etc.......all this makes this game very realistic and immersive. I am playing at all High with fire effects at Very High @1440x900 and getting a steady 35-40FPS.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

^^Compared to Crysis and GTA ? Storywise ?


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Story is kinda OKish. See my post to know about the story so GTA definitly beats it there. Compared to Crysis, the visuals are at par with it. A little less than it for the matter of the fact but the thing is that the game scales really well and the Dunia Engine has no bugs, lock-ups and crashed. Atleast it didnt crash or lock-up for 1.5hrs straight. Gameplay is definitly better than Crysis. The shooting and the realism is much better than it. The freedom is MUCH less compared to a GTA (obviously) but WAY more than Crysis. All in all, its better than Crysis but we cant compare it with GTA coz its a different style and genre of game.



ultimategpu said:


> is it 2 dvd or 1 dvd
> game



3.5GB game. 1 DVD.

Me going to play


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm getting this. cant wait to roam freely popping some heads and safari 

Btw why its named Far Cry 2 ?


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Dunno .

BTW, its difficult. The game by default has no crosshair though you can enable it from the Options . The AI is good and tough. Your health is low and depletes quite fast.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

^^Is the character Jack Carver?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah I tried some games without crosshairs and yeah i did well. Seems like I will have a chance to place some strategy, this will be awesome.


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Is the character Jack Carver?



FC2 has nothing to do with original Far Cry so no Jack Carver goodies for you 

Look at this before downloading/buying the game :-

1.1. System Requirements

VERY IMPORTANT! Ensure that Windows XP has Service Pack 2 (or better) or that 
Windows Vista has Service Pack 1 (or better). 

1.1.1 Minimum Configuration:

  Operating System: Windows® XP (with SP2) or Windows Vista® (with SP1) 
  Processor:        Intel® Pentium® 4 3.2 Ghz, Intel® Pentium® D 2.66 Ghz, 
                    AMD Athlon™  64 3500+ or better 
  RAM:              1 GB Windows XP / 2 GB Windows Vista 
  Video card:       NVidia™ 6800 or ATI™ X1650 or better  
                    256 MB DirectX® 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX® 
                    9.0c–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher 
                    See Supported List 1.1.3 for more information. 
  DVD-ROM:          DVD-ROM
  Hard Drive Space: 6 GB
  Sound:            DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers 
  Internet:         Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode

  Windows-compatible mouse required

1.1.2 Recommended Configuration:

  Operating System: Windows® XP (with SP2) or Windows Vista® (with SP1) 
  Processor:        Intel® Core® 2 Duo Family, AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5200+, 
                    AMD Phenom™ or better
  RAM:              2 GB
  Video card:       NVidia™ 8600 GTS or better, ATI™ X1900 or better
                    512 MB of graphic memory
                    See Supported List 1.1.3 for more information.
  DVD-ROM:          DVD-ROM
  Hard Drive Space: 6 GB                    
  Sound:            DirectX® 9.0c Compatible Sound Card 5.1 with Latest Drivers
  Internet:         Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode

  Windows-compatible mouse required

1.1.3 Supported Video Cards at Release Time:

    NVIDIA GeForce™ 6 Series - GeForce 6800 Ultra, 6800 GT, 6800, and 6600 GT
    NVIDIA GeForce™ 7 Series - GeForce 7950 Series, 7900 Series, 7800 Series, 7600 Series,
    NVIDIA GeForce™ 8 Series - GeForce 8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX , 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 
    8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600GT, 8500 GT
    NVIDIA GeForce™ 9 Series - GeForce 9600 GT

    ATI® RADEON® X1000 series   - X1800, X1900, X1950
    ATI® RADEON® HD 2000 Series - HD 2600, HD 2900, GT/XT
    ATI® RADEON® HD 3000 Series - HD 3850, HD 3870, HD 3870 X2
    ATI® RADEON® HD 4000 Series

   * 8800M and 8700M laptop cards running on drivers 178.13 or better. 

   These drivers have been tested with Far Cry® 2:
   -----------------------------------------------

   ATI® Catalyst 8.8
   NVIDIA Forceware 178.13

   For the most up-to-date minimum requirement listings, please visit the FAQ for 
   this game on our support website at *support.ubi.com.

1.1.4 Supported Sound Devices:

    Auzentech X-FI Prelude
    Xonar D2X 
    Xonar D2
    M-Audio Revolution 7.1
    Creative X-FI Xtreme
    Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio
    Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer
    Creative Audigy 4
    Creative Audigy 2 
    Creative Audigy 
    Fortissimo III 7.1
    Turtle Beach Montego DDL
    Turtle Beach Montego Riviera
    SoundMax HD
    Realtek HD
    Realtek AC97
    Sigmatel Audio

NOTICE: This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict 
with some disc and virtual drives.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Shloeb
> you have to heal to stop bleeding after getting shot, if i remember its the "]" button on your keyboard.
> Better see the controls and do heal when you are shot or else your life will deplete until u bleed to death.
> 
> ...


Sorry for late reply. I have shifted my jouse so no internet available yet. 
Btw the blue armor doesn't deplete ever. And i have a lot of cash but i don't know where to buy armor, new suits and specifically ammo. I am always low on ammo. I hate this part of the game that ammo is not in abundance.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

there are 5 traders, one in cordon, other at bar, another at Duty base, at Freedom base and then at Yantar (Scientist).

But hell yeah what are you doing, I never had ammo problem...lolz. Beside check for dead corpses and loot the ammo. The best trick is to use the guns for which the ammo is abundant in that area.

Also go to the stashes (purple circles shown in map shown in you pda) and you will find items including ammo. You will get info about hidden stashes when you search dead bodies. 

Have you patched your game to latest patch? The armor (blue bar) depletes more frequently then.  

I will suggest you to switch to AKM 74U (the one with green handle and looks like INSAS) when you reach Garbage. And try to find scope for it.
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/848/stalker6kw0.jpg

There are over 30 weapons, choose the ones which suits your style.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/stalkerweapons.jpg

And always have one shotgun with you. Use pistols wherever possible to take out minor threats, especially dogs. But for Pseudodogs use something more powerful as they are a little b!tchy in tearing your flesh.

Lastly take the advantage according to circumstances. Think before you do anything.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

World of Goo. Man this is really a nice game. Reminds me of Loco Roco for the PSP.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

Well when u talk of Loco Roco don't forget about Patapon!   Chaka Don!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

Man..I really cant wait for my unlimited net now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well when u talk of Loco Roco don't forget about Patapon!   Chaka Don!


Haven't played Patapon till now.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 24, 2008)

@allywyndlima
is there some trijens for some other stuff in fc2... Or is it just man hunt


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

Farcry was based on SciFi type setup, u huntin' down terrorists and bumping down mutated ogre as a result freak experiments BUT in Farcry 2 u r given a clear and simple goal, Find and eliminate Jackal so AFAIK no Trijen like dog-monkey cross breed $h1t here!
Time to cap some niggaz!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanx for update


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> @allywyndlima
> is there some trijens for some other stuff in fc2... Or is it just man hunt


Nope. Just human bloodshed.

Don't relate it to FC1 in any form. The concept & the gameplay is nothing similar to the previous game. Heck I can't even call it FC2 as it's nothing connected to FC1.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

Started Clear Sky today, played for 1 hour 

Found the first artifact too, it was tough...lol


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 24, 2008)

Playing Farcry 2.Gr8 game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

FarCry 2 is really light on the system requirements... That's a good thing....
And I think this will work on my PC as well at the lowest settings....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got my copy of Dead Space. Finally I can start this game now. Been waiting for like ever to play this. 

A few screens won't hurt.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24907_cr9xi/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2009-09-27-18.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24908_qmbu7/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2009-12-31-90.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24909_fayut/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2009-12-40-98.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2008)

^Is it scarier than Doom 3?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just started out so will need more time until I can conclude something. Basically seems like a mix of Resident Evil 4 & Doom III.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just got my copy of Dead Space. Finally I can start this game now. Been waiting for like ever to play this.
> 
> A few screens won't hurt.
> 
> ...



Superb lighting effects.Is it light on resources?or just another Crysis?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Far from Crysis. More like Doom 3. With everything maxed out & the resolution being 1280x1024 I get 70Fps most of the times. Rare drops could be around 56Fps. This is with V-Sync OFF.

A few more pics:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24912_nyus8/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2010-55-13-50.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24913_kvrb8/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2010-56-50-93.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24914_dymo3/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2010-57-15-57.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24915_ojlpf/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2011-04-05-40.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24916_eyj7h/Dead%20Space%202008-10-25%2011-04-59-46.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

U have the Original copy of the game? Gamer Zine rates this game at 92% higher than Farcry 2 (85%).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Retail isn't out yet. So.......

I guess the ranking is justified. I've always liked Survival horror genre more so this is a treat for me. Far Cry 2 is turning out to be a one long, no wait, very long African safari for me.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

PM me the link DOOD!


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 25, 2008)

One more doubt:will Farcry 2 frame at high settings in my config?Crysis and Crysis Warhead did.They said warhead was greatly optimised and stuff but I found it framing at veryhigh settings.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> ^Is it scarier than Doom 3?


lool...its action + necromorphs


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

Screen shots look awesome


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

@allwy
post some in action screenies, types of necromorphs


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Well just completed it's first chapter & woah what an experience. The sound is the heart & soul of the game. Just plugged in my 360 controller & voilla everything is pre-configured. Works splendidly with it. The whole atmosphere & slicing the enemy stuff is very gory. For now the enemies have a repetitive feel. I hope there are variations later on. Totally engrossing game.

@T159: I'll have a check. So far the the I have encountered just 2 of them. Will post the screenies. The best part is to stomp those nimrods after we have sliced theme apart. The sound is heart pounding.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> lool...its action + necromorphs



Its survival horror-action + necromorphs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes which is good.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

^^yeah if you are a bad shooter and run out of ammo all the time...lolz
Though good thing is that it is mix of some of the greatest horror hits like John Carpenter's The Thing and some other.

It look more like Doom 3 but yeah some innovative features like holographic HUD and dismemberment are damn satisfying.

There are some 50 death animations too, lolz...one 11 min video on youtube is full of the ways you can die.

There  are no cutscenes and its all in real time, that makes for more immersion. Imagine you are checking map and a necromorph arrive from nowhere to shred you apart.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

The best part is that even if you cut off their legs they keep crawling right back at you & with double the pace. It's so creepy. One thing that I really liked was a part where I had to reach board switch room & just before I opened the final door, I saw a shadow projected on the door of a Necromorp moving behind me. I quickly turned back & tried to see if there was someone (or rather something) out there but couldn't find anyone. False alarm or may be a way to build up the tension.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

^^creepy moment, search the bun of a snitch and nail him before he make a mockery out of it


----------



## Quad Core (Oct 25, 2008)

No buddy al r addicted to Gamin..

n now im Playin NFS:MS 4 d  Second Time n  Crysis..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 26, 2008)

Will install Far Cry tomorrow ...

Curently .. Warhead


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 26, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwww..... just got my Far Cry 2 retail copy from Amazon... immidiately installed it and started playing...... started out to be slow and little boring, but once the initial training phase completed.. its AWESOME babay..... I am burning the BAD GUYS on Earth... oops in Africa.... BURN AWAY... BURN AWAY... BURN AWAY !!!!!   Sorry for the excessive excitement ... its the adrenaline speaking after my first rest after nearly 7 hrs of non stop gameplay.....


----------



## dr_jimit (Oct 26, 2008)

Have anyone tried Runman ???
its the best game for my old lappy.. 
its too much addicting, also the whole series follows. u cant resisit to try allof them...


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

PSP :-
FIFA09
Midnight Club LA Remixed

PC:-
FarCry 2
BioShock
GTA:SA


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 26, 2008)

Currently two games are installed in my pc:

*STALKER : Clear Sky*

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-1914-59-15-68.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2123-00-52-26.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2220-57-55-98.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2614-28-19-39.jpg

*Far Cry 2*

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/farcry2/th_FarCry22008-10-2510-55-54-76.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/farcry2/th_FarCry22008-10-2510-56-56-59.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/farcry2/th_FarCry22008-10-2511-13-49-98.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/farcry2/th_FarCry22008-10-2513-09-05-39.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Me also playing Farcry 2 but not totally addicted to it, waitin' for my BiA-HH to arrive, the TOeD version as Skullptura's isn't out yet. I hope BiA is more immersive than Farcry 2.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 27, 2008)

^^
I dont think so ..
Far Cry 2 is much more intriguing.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys
wish u a many more Happy Diwali , may all wish comes true


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

^Thanks. Same to you!!

@Plasma_Snake

Sure, BiA is one hell of a game and I loved it but FC2 is better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

Dead Space. Planning to stick to it till I complete it. Freaking awesome. Few small sessions of Bully as well.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^Will be getting it soon but looking forward to Fallout 3 more.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Dead Space is my Q..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dead Space in my queue too! But first I'll finish FC2 & ClearSky.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I've got BiA-HH too in my addiction list!


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 28, 2008)

currently  addicted with deadspace,bia hh,farcry2 and crysis warhead.Damn.... with all these games i am unable to install fallout3


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 28, 2008)

Well when I have to play game on my PC I've got 2 choices, either play in a relaxed manner, dhoondh dhoondh k Habshiyon ko maaro in Farcry 2 or go according to a given set path and rip out some Jerries in BiA.
Earlier I was playing Clear Sky but was stuck at Limansk for 2 days. i think I was the first one to reach there amongst all the forum guys, anyways when u people reach there too tell me and then I'll ask u some questions.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not dump the above 2 for a while & go the Dead Space way. I'm having way more fun with it than FC2 right now. Almost half way through the game & it keeps getting better & better.

For S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky, Why don't you ask our in house S.T.A.L.K.E.R dictionary for advice, T159.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Earlier I was playing Clear Sky but was stuck at Limansk for 2 days. i think I was the first one to reach there amongst all the forum guys, anyways when u people reach there too tell me and then I'll ask u some questions.


I am not at Limansk, already spent 16 days and got to the army warehouse. It's the next destination.

But I think I might revisit swamps to see some stashes and marsh bloodsucker.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2008)

land of goo
really really addicted to this game
playing it all the time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

^You mean World of Goo?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

FarCry 2 on PC.
GUN Showdown on PSP.
FIFA 09 PS3.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 28, 2008)

STALKER: SoC
Far Cry 2
PES 2009
Crysis
UrT


----------



## Goten (Oct 28, 2008)

Gears of war.
NFSPS on PSP.
Peace~~~!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone got Spiderman Web of Shadows up & running? The game looks & plays good but the darn thing stutters like hell. After every other fight sequence it just fails to maintain steady frame rates. I get around 50fps & the game doesn't seem to have anything to offer in the graphics enhancement section except for resolution setting & V-Sync option. 

Why are all the Spiderman game so messed up?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Coz mainly only the kids play them. And the fans dont mind how bad the game is, they will just run out and buy the game .


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

me too sick of these superheroes game, just watched some gameplay footages on youtube and IMO this game is not for me.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
wil try the game as soon as i get it.
And you to are a kid!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

ya lolz.... T159 is the kiddest of all .

Want a laugh ? Read this FC2 review *www.videogamessuck.com/review299.html


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Coz mainly only the kids play them. And the fans dont mind how bad the game is, they will just run out and buy the game .




Any wise answers before I move on & get it for the PS2?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

I wasnt bashing you. Go around to any other forums. All the people are giving this reason. I know its kinda BS but thats the truth. And about getting it for the PS2, its your time and money/bandwidth .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

The kiddy BS reply is something I won't buy. I would rather have more personal user opinions than a random reply. I have scouted out a lot of boards & they seem to face random issues & this is one of them. I suppose Sunny has also got it so was hoping to get some insight from him. Anyway I might as well get this for the PS2.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Want a laugh ? Read this FC2 review *www.videogamessuck.com/review299.html


saved my bandwidth, as there is nothing revolutionary


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The kiddy BS reply is something I won't buy. I would rather have more personal user opinions than a random reply. I have scouted out a lot of boards & they seem to face random issues & this is one of them. I suppose Sunny has also got it so was hoping to get some insight from him. Anyway I might as well get this for the PS2.



Hmm... so I went around scouting some forums and almost everybody who is playing this game is having sttutering. Even on TPB they are complaining. Anyways, I am just passing time as I dont have any interest in any super-hero game.



T159 said:


> saved my bandwidth, as there is nothing revolutionary



Yup, that review speaks truth. The game has one of the most retarded AI and is repetative too. My first impression of the AI is good but soon discovered the dark trut . The AI seems to snipe with a shotgun . A guy was standing atop a small hill and was hitting me perfectly with a pump action lolz. The patrol jeeps are real nuisance. One pops in ever 1 minute. Really gets boring.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The AI seems to snipe with a shotgun . A guy was standing atop a small hill and was hitting me perfectly with a pump action lolz..


lol...lets hope that it was just an introductory game for Dunia engine. One thing that irked me was the name Farcry 2 when there was nothing in similar. They ruined the Farcry series. 

Just watched a few Mirror's edge gameplay video and script. It looks like a good free running game but may be the AI will be dumb and gets repititive after some time. But the stoery is kinda cool.

well...ontopic
Currently playing Stalker Clear Sky, already been over 1 month in-game time. This game is a huge improvement over the first one. There are some good things and then bad things too. Will write a review after completely exploring the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Anyone got Spiderman Web of Shadows up & running? The game looks & plays good but the darn thing stutters like hell. After every other fight sequence it just fails to maintain steady frame rates. I get around 50fps & the game doesn't seem to have anything to offer in the graphics enhancement section except for resolution setting & V-Sync option.
> 
> Why are all the Spiderman game so messed up?


Messed up?Dude the game is awesome!Works very well on my 8800 GTS 512 giving 50+ FPS.
Graphics and gameplay are greatand of course the ability to change the suits on the fly thingy is really kewl!
It's PS2 and PSP ports are awful.Better stick with the PC version(the best among all).
I also got this game for PS3.PS3,X360 and PC versions are all at their best but Wii,PSP and PS2 ports are cut-down versions.PSP version is utter wastage of time.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

Urban Terror on Wlan


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

No games 4 a while....


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
know u dont a PC right now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Messed up?Dude the game is awesome!Works very well on my 8800 GTS 512 giving 50+ FPS.
> Graphics and gameplay are greatand of course the ability to change the suits on the fly thingy is really kewl!


Dam it. What's wrong on my side then? It just seems to be unplayable with all that stuttering. Frames for me can go as high as 56 but when it drops it just takes the entire game with it. I found those upgrade features to be pretty neat stuff. Although the voice acting & storyline seems to have been handed over to a bunch of 4 year olds to craft. The action is really fun. If I don't figure out a solution soon, I'll get it for the PS2. Graphics won't matter that much as long as it's playable.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 31, 2008)

Bhai itni games main itni problems, like Blackout in BiA-HH, stuttering in Farcry 2, sometimes stuttering in Clear Sky too, I think I too would have to say, Nvidia-The way it is meant to be played! (M@@ Ki #$**! saalon ki)


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
but other ati hd 4850 don;t have the problems that you are having 
Seems the MSI version of the GFX card has some problem


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
+1

With my Palit hd4850 (bought in Sep) i'm not facing crash or stuttering problems.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/arijit2404.png


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
which proccy do you use


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 31, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^^
> but other ati hd 4850 don;t have the problems that you are having
> Seems the MSI version of the GFX card has some problem


Babu, I don't have any of these problems, I keep my GPU drivers up-to-date including the Betas too, I was commenting about the problems other guy sare facing not only on this but many other forums too. The only problem I'm facing, if u want to call it a problem, is of hot GPU which can be fixed through a BIOS flash of my GPU but I'm too afraid to do it as it might result in a bricked card and I don't even know if that is covered under warranty or not.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

Bully .. Its a good game .


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 1, 2008)

Addicted to Bully:Scholarship Edition.Completed it yesterday night.Great game.I really liked it.Not like that Farcry BUll$hit.
Now have to finish all the side missions.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

Addicted to

*1.Gears of War
2.Crysis 
3.Crysis Warhead
2.Splinter Cell Chaos Theory(Old is gold)*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
Was playin splinter cell few days back. Its a very indulging game. But it seemed to be quite easy....!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Going to be addicted tomorrow morning :-

FALLOUT 3


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 1, 2008)

Current Addiction:

Neverwinter Nights 

& 

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/bg/type/0/arijit2404.png



KPower Mania said:


> Going to be addicted tomorrow morning :-
> 
> FALLOUT 3





Great... Waiting for screens....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Just clickekd the Finish button on the FO3 installer... going to play. Might be gone for a long time. 

@Arijit

Your wish shall be granted .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2008)

Quantam of Solace installed.Muwahahahha. I R off to play!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

Currently playing : 

Test Drive: Unlimited
Crysis Warhead
Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

NP :-

PC ---> FIFA09, FO3, FC2 and BioShock plus Dead Space
PSP ---> FIFA09


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Quantam of Solace installed.Muwahahahha. I R off to play!!!!


Right behind you Bond. 

Currently playing:
Dead Space (Final boss)
Just Cause
James Bond 007: Quantum of Solace


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bully: Scholarship Edition
Crysis
PES 2009


----------



## buzzzzrr (Nov 3, 2008)

currently playing :
 James Bond 007: Quantum of Solace
 FarCry2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2008)

Right now I'm addicted to James Bond.Installing Fallout 3.Let's see what it has to offer.
@Allwy,what about SM web of shadows?Got it to work?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

@Sunny: Uninstalled it. Was totally unplayable. The stuttering issue was way to bad to run the game any further. I guess I'll stick to Bond for now.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Arey tu kaam kya karta hai yaar? Jab dekho movies and games.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

^^lolulookyourselffirst!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2008)

@Allwy,Get it for PS2 then.It's a must play for all Spidey fans.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

but PS2 one is 2.5D. And it sucked balls, as said by users.

*www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/spidermanwebofshadows/players.html?tag=scoresummary;user-score

*rr.ps2.ign.com/rrobj/ps2/object/14247558/

Dunno why deutchbags gave it 7 when users loathed it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Arey tu kaam kya karta hai yaar? Jab dekho movies and games.


Abhey mere user ID ke nichu dekh "Secret Agent Man". Need I say more. 

@Sunny: Will give it a shot but not expecting much out of it.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 4, 2008)

Pls..Help needed in DeAd space.
Iam in the 5th chapter.I saw that scientist like guy saying some rubbish through the window of that chemical Lab and a regenerating zombie attacking me.I ran and entered another room in which the door is locked with me and the regenerating thing and some more normal zombies inside.Whatever I do to kill htem all I end up dead.
this is the snapshot of  door and that regenerating monster.

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/2019/deadspaceyy2.th.jpg*img523.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

The room was really dark so nothing is clear.sry.
*img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=deadspaceyy2.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Let me first understand this correctly. Did you run out of that chamber where the hunter (regenerating necro) was let loose? or are you still in that Chamber? If you have ran out when Kendra informs you that it is indestructible then you should be in the next room. To get rid of the bugs use the flame thrower. The hunter can't be destroyed so in order to open any locked doors you need to take out any other Necro's that spawn apart from the hunter. If the hunter is on your tail then use stasis to slow him down for sometime while you take the rest out. Else he will just keep coming in your way. You need to make your way towards the Security station after that.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 4, 2008)

FarCry 2


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Let me first understand this correctly. Did you run out of that chamber where the hunter (regenerating necro) was let loose? or are you still in that Chamber? If you have ran out when Kendra informs you that it is indestructible then you should be in the next room. To get rid of the bugs use the flame thrower. The hunter can't be destroyed so in order to open any locked doors you need to take out any other Necro's that spawn apart from the hunter. If the hunter is on your tail then use stasis to slow him down for sometime while you take the rest out. Else he will just keep coming in your way. You need to make your way towards the Security station after that.



Oh...instead of killing them I kept shooting on that hunter thing.and it is also very dark in there.

BTW which is the best gun in this game?
I have been using the line gun till now but ran out of ammo.and it is very difficult to obtain it's ammo as just 2 bullets cost u 2000 credits.I like that gun as u need not be that accurate to use it as the mouse controls sucks in this game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

The best gun IMO is nothing but the Plasma Cutter. Upgraded to the max it's very effective. Following it would be Pulse Rifle. Line gun, even though more effective, is hardly of much use towards the normal necros. A plasma cutter kill would suffice for them. Save the line gun only for the Guardians. If you haven't encountered them yet then they are those creepy necros attached to random walls. They just need Line gun's secondary fire to be killed. Without which it's pretty much wasting a lot of ammo on it with other guns.

Don't use the line gun unless it's really needed. Conserve it's ammo & also upgrade your suit level as it would give you room for carrying more ammo & health packs. When you reach the store in any level, take some time to asses what you need from your inventory & what you don't. The ones you don't need just sell it off to get more credits. If you have Ruby, Diamond or Gold Semiconductor. It will instantly gain you a lot of credits. After a certain point you'll get a truck load of line gun ammo all over the place. Sell off the excess.

Make sure you upgrade your Plasma Cutter's damage which is very much needed. Gather power nodes & don't miss out on any one of them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

@Plasma Snake
Here is one question for you. Were you able to get Exo suit and FT 2000 or GP 37 before entering Limansk ?
If yes then do tell me where to find them. I have SEVA suit(Upgraded to max for anomaly protection) and Military armor (upgraded to max for bullet protection).
SGI5K (Upgraded to max for rate of fire) and TR301 (upgraded to max for precision) are my best bet till now for weapons. But TR301 deteriorates faster compared to other guns. For sniper I have Vintar BC and SVD with lots of Ammo. Also for close range combat I got a Tundar with scope.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^I liked that gun which launched a saw blade and we can levitate it around for some time .


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

^^lol wot ? Deadspace ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya.... you and I both posted at the same time .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Launched saw blade? Which one? Line Gun?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^No its something else. Wait I will post the name later.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

AFAIK there are only four guns which I found in the game. Plasma Cutter, Flame Thrower, Pulse Rifle & Line Gun. The closest resemblance of your description sounds like the Line Gun's primary fire. Although it's not a blade but like a strong electric line bolt. Did I miss any gun? God I hope not as I have uninstalled the game. If possible post a screenie & I'll tell you what it is.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Yup, you missed it then . Wait. Lemme go play and post a screenie .

Ok here it is, got 4 screenies for you :-

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/5193/deadspace20081104191510mj0.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2121/deadspace20081104191519iz5.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/15/deadspace20081104191531ev6.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/7421/deadspace20081104191542nk7.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Holy Crap. How could I miss it? Did you purchase that gun or something?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Ya from a store. And if I'm not mistaken, I had to fin the schematic to download.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes. I knew I missed something or may be I found it's schematic in level 3 & overlooked on purchasing it. Dam it!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2008)

Fallout 3.
I recommend this game to all game addicts here.A must play.STALKER type.


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

^^lol..the monsters are something funny from fairy tales, more like serious sam

I want horror ? survival horror? not something fancy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Currently on level 5 of Quantum of Solace. The level seem to be extremely short & darn easy. I'm playing on Agent level & each level hardly takes 10-15 mins.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2008)

^^
Yeah the game is so easy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

Completed Quantum of Solace. This game felt like revisiting COD 4 with lesser enemies. How in the world can a Bond game go without any gadgets? What were Treyarch thinking? No vehicle chase sequence either. Half of the game was supposed to be Casino Royale's level. But the game was fun.

Now back to:
Just Cause [PC]
Devil May Cry [PS2]
WWE Raw Vs Smackdown 2009 [PS2]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2008)

Half way through Quantam of Solace.Badly addicted to it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

^What difficulty are you playing it on?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2008)

^
Med


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

Dead Space - just fixed the tram  Dang those things rick rolls 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky - OMFG something very unexpected happened, am lovin it more now.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

wow


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Now back to:
> Just Cause [PC]
> Devil May Cry [PS2]
> WWE Raw Vs Smackdown 2009 [PS2]



Just cause is bull$hit.The most buggy game and also the game with most untapped potential.When I first played Farcry2 I remembered that game.

btw COD5 World at War leaked!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2008)

^Doesn't matter. I needed some time to kill & well in that process just completed Just Cause. 

Now for Call of Duty World At War.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fifa 09


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

World at War.... yipee !!!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

LEGO BATMAN ,, try this game ,, i ll love this game

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/8333/93877020080915screen014zx0.jpg
*img396.imageshack.us/img396/93877020080915screen014zx0.jpg/1/w1280.png


*img243.imageshack.us/img243/7307/94395220080506screen008ap6.jpg
*img243.imageshack.us/img243/94395220080506screen008ap6.jpg/1/w1262.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Now playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow Of Chernobyl. I'm loving it. 
Can anyone give me some unlock codes


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
howz the gameplay


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2008)

Travelling.So, playing crash badicoot nitro kart.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
on your iphone right....!   My self playin god of war on mobile....!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ I am just in the beginning. I just encountered my first alien in the in the gutter after helping Mole.BTW gameplay is good. At first it gets booring but after sometime i'm getting a hang of it. Its really addictive. But graphx is not sooo good. But gameplay is tough. ONLY HARDCORE Gamers. think so.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
thanx


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> ^^ I am just in the beginning. I just encountered my first alien in the in the gutter after helping Mole.BTW gameplay is good. At first it gets booring but after sometime i'm getting a hang of it. Its really addictive. But graphx is not sooo good. But gameplay is tough. ONLY HARDCORE Gamers. think so.



lol thats not the begining. You are far in the game. Play like T159 does. If you had played lie that, it would have took you 5-6days to reach till there lolz. This game is not made to run 'n' gun. You have to be patient, search for artifacts, ready your arsenal and then go for a mission.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 8, 2008)

Call of Duty 4...
nothing beats the Sniper mission.. IMO.. Captain Price and Captain McMillan rock.. this mission is too damn good..


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Call of Duty 4...
> nothing beats the Sniper mission.. IMO.. Captain Price and Captain McMillan rock.. this mission is too damn good..




ya it looks like a real sniper mission ,, which shows air control ,, ya i too like that , but i failed in that mission many times!!!


----------



## dpuk (Nov 9, 2008)

Gears of war 2 - just finished
Far cry 2 - just stared, played for half an hour
Counter strike condition zero - all time favorite online play in the India Gunners server with a ping of 50...it rocks

waiting for crysis warhead to download 
waiting for fallout 3 and fable 2 to come to  the piracy store


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

^^
Downloading........uhmm


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2008)

Completed Bond Quantum Of Solace.It was a real treat!A must play.
Started CoD World at War now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 9, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Call of Duty 4...
> nothing beats the Sniper mission.. IMO.. Captain Price and Captain McMillan rock.. this mission is too damn good..



Ya,you are dam right. But my favorite was that helicopter wipeout mission.

BTW now playing PURE. You may not know what kind of game it is.



KPower Mania said:


> lol thats not the begining. You are far in the game. Play like T159 does. If you had played lie that, it would have took you 5-6days to reach till there lolz. This game is not made to run 'n' gun. You have to be patient, search for artifacts, ready your arsenal and then go for a mission.


But tell me how to use those stuff that are found in the open environment
like in a ball of flame. Now when i use them it gets radioactive and you die. BTW i'm playing patiently but the game is darn hard.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^LOLOL Pure is teh suckest racer I have played in some time.

And you use those 'ball' stuff by double clicking on them in the inventory.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 9, 2008)

PLZ note that every gamer has their own different taste for games. And you are speaking as if everyone should have your taste.
BTW after double click them in the inventory it gets added but after a while t gets radio active and you die. What is the use of these thongs anyway?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^Pay attention in the game. Every1 of them has unique usage, each and every of those things have different uses. See the inventory description. BTW, sell them to earn mucho bucks .

BTW, I like racing games a lot. But Pure was a big crap game but if you like it, then there is nothing wrong in it.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

^^
y u gettin mad


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm at the last stage in the world tour in Pure. It gets real exciting at the last. But if you can't win then..............


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

NP:Inkball....lolz


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

now playing  COMMAND & CONQUER - RED ALERT 3

is there anyone playing this game ???


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm addicted to FIFA 09 multiplayer and Urban Terror


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2008)

Half Life 2 E2 on PS3


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 9, 2008)

Currently busy with:

1. Command & Conquer : Red Alert 2 (revisit) + Yuri's Revenge
2. LoTR : Battle for Middle Earth 
3. Gears of War (revisit)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Bully... late to the show but the game is just awesome. Played some time back on PS2 but the new added classes and little improvement in the grafix department is really good. Enjoying myself thoroughly with the game. Only flaws are the FPS cap at 30 and the bit awkward controls (which can be changed though).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Currently Playing:
Call of Duty: World At War


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2008)

^^
Me too


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like we're on the same team.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 10, 2008)

^^How is it?
Is it as good as COD4?
How is the multiplayer?
me got 54% of it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Honestly it's really good. Not as bad as I expected it to be. Infact I still love playing WWII shooters no matter how much they recycle the franchise. The action sequences in this game is very fast & the locations again are very good. So far I have reached the German sniping missions & it's a ball taking out all those SOB's down. Definitely a must buy material.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2008)

Dragonball Z on PS3 is what I?m playing ATM.
Posted from PS3


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

^
how


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2008)

At last...at last........hufffffff.......finished *"The Withcher"
*This is an awesome game.
Grafix 100/10
Storyline 9/10
GamePlay 8/10

Wow......
will there be a second part??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^
> how


It has internet facility remember?  You need to hit the browser & it's virtual keyboard to type. Just hit the controller for the rest of the actions.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

^
oh yes how could i forget....! I thought he might be trim linux on it.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 10, 2008)

still hooked to dmc3. it is a great game.great replayability.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

^    
so were you able to reconfigure your gamesad for the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

^Hey the patch works wonders. Plus I had mine configured with a custom .ini file that I found over the internet. But the resolution is still crooked. Doesn't support 1280x1024 which p*sses me off.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 10, 2008)

well i didnt need the reconfiguration patch.the controlls could be cahnged according to your choice from the menu itself.

i will admit dmc3 is an excellent game  tecnically the actions of dante are spectacular.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

^Had told you so. Some people still let it go after they are introduced to DMC 4 first. They feel that this game doesn't have stunning graphics like DMC 4 & hence would suck, which is totally BS. Infact when I tried it out I was hooked up instantly after I beat Cerebrus. Then began getting immersed in the storyline. By the time I completed it, I had a big smile on my face. Amazing game. I still loathe the PC version of DMC 3 as it could have been made so much better.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 10, 2008)

^^yes.the actions here are its main points.it is more challenging and the important thing heavily stylish than dmc4.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crysis
Penumbra Overture: Episode 1
PES 2009


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

BULLY !! Amazing game. 2 days and already 6hrs.... .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

^
psycosocial got your name changed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Dude, I didnt even notice it. Hahahaha !! Awesome work by Raaabo ! .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently addicted to:
*www.miniclip.com/games/table-tennis-tournament/en/
FIFA 08 (even legendary is child's play now   )
and occassional AoM


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Age of Mythology brings back some memories.... completed it twice. Now I dont like much RTSes .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

Its an epic game....I've got the expansion packs too...I play it after filling my head with the cr@pload of studies....the game's still fun


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^kinda...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^kinda...





Howz CoD5?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Howz CoD5?



Still @50 % .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

I meant how is the gameplay? is it better than CoD4? how are the grafix? etc...etc..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't u get it Dude, it means still in Downloading Queue and progress is 50%


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Had told you so. Some people still let it go after they are introduced to DMC 4 first. They feel that this game doesn't have stunning graphics like DMC 4 & hence would suck, which is totally BS. Infact when I tried it out I was hooked up instantly after I beat Cerebrus. Then began getting immersed in the storyline. By the time I completed it, I had a big smile on my face. Amazing game. I still loathe the PC version of DMC 3 as it could have been made so much better.


Game's awesome, but the PC port is a piece of crap, no mouse support, no customisation options as such but the story rocks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

Once again I am telling this, dont miss Bully. The game has got me hooked even though my exams are near . I cant stop playing it. Its damn immersive. The 30 FPS cap is annoying but I can ignore it.


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Once again I am telling this, dont miss Bully. The game has got me hooked even though my exams are near . I cant stop playing it. Its damn immersive. The 30 FPS cap is annoying but I can ignore it.


Is it really that good? The scores say something different- *www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/bullyscholarshipedition


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

World of Goo

If you are weak in physics (more precisely mechanics) then you will suck at it 

awesome game, appreciate the devs for making such a refreshing thing.
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/World%20of%20Goo/wog4.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

^
will get it by tomorrow


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2008)

tkin said:


> Game's awesome, but the PC port is a piece of crap, no mouse support, no customisation options as such but the story rocks.


Who would use a mouse for this game in the first place?  Yeah but like I said they messed up the PC port big time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2008)

COD:World At War,very add!ct!ve game!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

tkin said:


> Is it really that good? The scores say something different- *www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/bullyscholarshipedition



I dont care what the critics say. I like it and so I play it ! Dude, half of this reviews are paid one and the ones who dont pay, get bad reviews .


----------



## nregmi (Nov 13, 2008)

Mobile-----Boom Blox
PS 2--------God Of War II
PSP---------X-Men Legends II Rise of Apocalypse, Patapon
PC----------Yahoo Pool


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

Heavily addicted to CoD5. And I mean it. One day and clocked in 4hrs. Cant stop playing at all .


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

Am at Little Miss World of Goo chapter


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2008)

^t159 I finished the game. Loved it. You are in a great chapter. Keep looking for the power source. Did you find it yet? The next chapter, the game goes 3d! 

No, just kidding. 

Its a great game isn't it?


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Naah the power source is yet to be discovered 
I'm loving this game too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Now playing Dead Space. Really addictive game. Its a game one must not miss. For time pass playing Gun Metal.


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2008)

Yup So am at the Factory level and teh power source scene was so moving  New species of Goo balls discovered, the sticky one, and completed this twisting problem too:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/World%20of%20Goo/th_Screenshot-2.png*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/World%20of%20Goo/th_Screenshot-3.png*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/World%20of%20Goo/th_Screenshot-4.png

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/World%20of%20Goo/th_Screenshot-5.png


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Who would use a mouse for this game in the first place?  Yeah but like I said they messed up the PC port big time.


I meant mouse menu navigation.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

^Neither did DMC 4 but then again that's OK. I could live with that but they couldn't even put a simple exit procedure. You have to hit Alt+F4 for quitting the game. Also no proper screen resolution support for 5:4 & 16:9 screens. Couldn't even custom edit it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine Current addiction is CoD5


----------



## solaceseeker (Nov 14, 2008)

CS CS CS.....nd always CS..!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 14, 2008)

Waitin to play World of Goo got 70% of it.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2008)

World of Goo is amazing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, the CoD5 hell ride is over. Lasted a good time and the game is damn amazing. BEST CoD ever ! The intense gameplay is mind-blowing.

"Show courage, show strength but show NO mercy !!"


----------



## skippednote (Nov 14, 2008)

Got the game i'm heavily Addicted to.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 15, 2008)

crysis


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cod 4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

Brothers In Arms: Hells Highway 
Silent Hill: Homecoming


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

Again Bully, Dead Space and Company of Heroes.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 15, 2008)

Started COD5 frm yesterday.Amazing game.I dont know y everyone across the whole internet is bashing it.I just now completed that russian sniper mission and it is one of the best levels in video games ever!!!

haven't tested the multiplayer yet for some obvious reasons .
But I think I will be able to come wih some workaround.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
U can try it.
Any problem .. Ask me


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Started COD5 frm yesterday.Amazing game.I dont know y everyone across the whole internet is bashing it.I just now completed that russian sniper mission and it is one of the best levels in video games ever!!!
> 
> haven't tested the multiplayer yet for some obvious reasons .
> But I think I will be able to come wih some workaround.



For me, its the best War game.... yup, THE best.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 15, 2008)

IMO teh multiplayer maps in COD5 really sucks.Those who hate the creek map in COD4 will hate this for sure.

Tomb Raider:Underworld leaked!!!

*xs433.xs.to/xs433/08466/lara203.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/34j27me.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/qy5qop.jpg


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 17, 2008)

Tomb Raider:Underworld played the demo and it didn't impress me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fallout 3
PES 2009


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

TRU demo seemed crappy to me.Waiting for NFS Undercover to hit w-rez sites


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

Now playing Dead Space And Far Cry2. At 1st I thought Far 2 would have a cool game play but the game play features really sucks . Going miles and miles for the missions and coming back again miles miles really makes me feel very boring.But Dead Space  is very cool and the game play is very mind blowing.I would suggest to play Dead Space instaed of Far Cry2.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 17, 2008)

Got new addiction, all thanks to AmraWthansh and sam9s and Psychosocial.
COD4 Online Multiplayer!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^.

Going to be getting SH4 : Homecoming soon by evening or night. Will see how it plays out. Till then STALKER Clear Sky, CoD4 MP, CoD5 MP and Bully.

BTW, my exams are starting from day after tomorrow...... but I am not much tensioned .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Already got SH4:Homecoming, getting NFS-Undercover now 
Already at 10%


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

World of Goo (AMAZING GAME!!!! Wish I could buy it, really!!!)

PES 2009
Fallout 3


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Now I gotta check out World of Goo 
Now playing:
FIFA 08 (Managing Hull City after managing Chelsea for 12 years[and winning them all the titles in all the years ])


----------



## skippednote (Nov 18, 2008)

90% of the game sold are pirated. So guess from where did i get it....?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> TRU demo seemed crappy to me.Waiting for NFS Undercover to hit w-rez sites





Psychosocial said:


> ^.
> 
> Going to be getting SH4 : Homecoming soon by evening or night. Will see how it plays out. Till then STALKER Clear Sky, CoD4 MP, CoD5 MP and Bully.
> 
> BTW, my exams are starting from day after tomorrow...... but I am not much tensioned .





Plasma_Snake said:


> Already got SH4:Homecoming, getting NFS-Undercover now
> Already at 10%


Guys,we are all doing nothing but promoting piracy.This is becoming more of a warez forum now.So,please avoid such posts.Keep it to your self.

BTW I'm playing COD5,about to complete it.After that it is SH Homecoming,Left4Dead and Legenday.Gotta study and play a lot


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 19, 2008)

Legendary is rated 3.5/10 for x360   
Get it at ur own risk.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunny doesn't has to worry about money, he can get any game Original. Try NFS-Undercover too while u r at it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2008)

completed World of Goo (a must play for tech savvy people, the Information highway chapter reminded me that how beautiful out educatipn can be)

Stuck at asteroid shooting minigame in Dead Space. Give me 4 Brutes but please no asteroid shooting sh!t.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

^lolz.

Just pressed the Finish button on Silent Hill : Home Coming setup. Going to try it out.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2008)

*Colin McRae DiRT*-Awesome game, uses EGO engine(also used in GRID), Graphics are breathtaking.

*Mafia*-One more time for old time's sake, on my HP 530 laptop.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

Silent Hill : Home Coming (must play game)

STALKER Clear Sky


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 19, 2008)

Syphon Filter : Logan's Shadow (PSP) . Awesome game , beyond expectation.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2008)

Just came back from a 2 hour long CoD5 session.About to finish it.
Got SH Homecoming,will it try out tomorrow.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2008)

Completed Brother's In Arms: Hell's Highway.

Currently addicted to:
Silent Hill: Homecoming
Legendary


----------



## mrintech (Nov 20, 2008)

*This is the Game I like Very Very Much*

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/4/42/Mewhenreadingstupidstuff.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2008)

woah... sweet eyeballs


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 21, 2008)

crazy animation....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

Dead Space

STALKER Clear Sky

CoD4 MP

Silent Hill Homecoming


soon.... Tomb Raider Underworld 

Learning for exams. Cant play much. 45mins-1hr to get a little fresh .


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 21, 2008)

Played NFS Undercover for a while.
OMG this game is real fked up $hit.

Graphics sucks(It frames at high and at 1440X900 in my comp even after overclocking)
Music Sucks(Arabi music in the middle of race.)
Controls are sometimes good and sometimes poor.But lets u drive real crazy.

Cut scenes are superb though.Maggie Q i love u.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2008)

^^lol lol.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just finished : *Lord Of The Rings : Battle for Middle Earth*

Now playing, 
*Command & Conquer - Generals
Football Manager 2009*

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/wow/type/0/arijit2404.png


----------



## mrintech (Nov 21, 2008)

*My Favorite Game*

*i37.tinypic.com/axd7yr.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Fatality! Mrintech Wins !Flawless Victory!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2008)

Left 4 Dead online with friends.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^howz it ?

BTW, I will be playing Tomb Raider Underworld soon... maybe within an hour .


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

Tomb Raider Undercover ? lolz


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^LOL .... sorry, its Underworld. Undercover and Underworld resemble each other.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2008)

Left 4 Dead is complete fun. Play this game only if you have a local LAN or friends online on steam. 

Currently playing:
Call of Duty 3 [PS2]
Legendary [PC]
Left 4 Dead [PC]
Tomb Raider Underworld [PC] (Just installed but haven't started it yet though)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

hehe tomb raider undercover


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2008)

gears of war.the game is really amazing.though i have not completed it.but i am on act two where the kryll enemy comes out.reminds me of the movie pitch black.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^Yup pretty good game.

BTW, Underworld is pretty good. Nice platforming! 


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/108.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

quan chi said:


> is it better than its predecessor



dunno.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/paranj.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

Now addicted to Left 4 dead. Gameplay is good but no story mode all chapters unlocked


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 6, 2008)

Right now playing Far Cry 2. Good game but lacks excitement.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 6, 2008)

Football Manager 2008
STALKER : Clear Sky


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2008)

mrintech your animation rockz :-O


----------



## Quad Core (Dec 7, 2008)

NFS UNDERCOVER n COD 4 MODERN WARFARE.......... AWESOME HUH???


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 7, 2008)

God Of War Chains of Olympus and Final Fantasy Crisis Core on PSP


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 7, 2008)

undercover sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Finished fallout 3 yippee!  Game is great 
For game walkouts and guides visit MAHALO and search


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV
Beowulf


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2008)

SHH


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 10, 2008)

New Prince of Persia leaked...


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ that was sure to happen....none of the games can escape from pirates !!


----------



## skippednote (Dec 10, 2008)

Cod 4 and Doom 3


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 11, 2008)

No game yet as the FC2 finished.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 now, and I'm totally psyched with the music and with electrocuting allied soldiers. It's my favourite game of all times.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)

CnC Red Alert 3 rox. Also playing Assassins Creed again. Will order GTA4 in a day or two. Tried to play World in Conflict but it sux. And I also have Underworld (Tomb Raider) to complete .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> *Guys as the Title put the thought of the Post to you
> i have nothing to say*
> mention the games you are currently playing and addicted to
> Bring the Gamer out of you and show everyone the game you are playing
> ...



I am currently addicted to Crysis , FarCry 2 , Space Impact: Kappa Base , I am stuck at "Core" Level in Crysis??? Can YOU help me??


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Bioshock is one of the best games ever made, its only one of its kind....enjoy the game


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Once again I am telling this, dont miss Bully. The game has got me hooked even though my exams are near . I cant stop playing it. Its damn immersive. The 30 FPS cap is annoying but I can ignore it.



Bully scholarship edition is amazing..i played for around 30 hours and still completed 65%. now i am starting it all over again..its damn immersive..i can almost associate myself with the character...jimmy roxxx


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just completed Call Of Duty 5..in the words of Sgt. Roebuck : *F***in outstanding*..its the best war game yet..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just completed *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky* (second time).

Now started - *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl* (first time).

Also playing, 
*Football Manager 2008, Rome:Total War*


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

^^Football Manager 2009 is released, and it's got a new 3D match engine, and there're loads of improvements to make the game more interactive.

I played NFS Pro Street on PSP, it sucked 
But I'm loving Ben 10: Protector of Earth on the PSP.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 15, 2008)

Fallout 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

GTA IV [PC]
Yakuza [PS2]


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 15, 2008)

Monopoly 2008


----------



## gudduthemaster (Dec 15, 2008)

now nfs undercover
prince of parsia
counter strike
assassin creed


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2008)

NFS Undercover. Can't believe, I still haven't completed gears of war 1


----------



## gudduthemaster (Dec 15, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> NFS Undercover. Can't believe, I still haven't completed gears of war 1


ya that game is very bad,still playing


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 15, 2008)

condemned criminal origins


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2008)

^^so late ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Football Manager 2009 is released, and it's got a new 3D match engine, and there're loads of improvements to make the game more interactive.



I know. But it's not yet available in India. And right now I can't get it from US or UK. 
I will get it when it's possible.

Oh, forgot to add *Sins of a solar empire*. Got it yesterday. This game is awesome RTS and it doesn't have DRM. I had to uninstall Shadow of Chernobyl for the time being. 

So list stands:
_football manager 2008
sins of a solar empire
fallout 3
rome : total war_


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys....dont buy from nextword.in ..... i ordered my GTA IV from thr 6 days ago, they shipped it 3 days back, that too by Professional Courier, dint get it yet


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 15, 2008)

@arjit

Wait for Sins of Solar Empire expansion: Entrenchment shipping on Jan 1. BTW You play this online?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 15, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @arjit
> 
> Wait for Sins of Solar Empire expansion: Entrenchment shipping on Jan 1. BTW You play this online?



I just downloaded and installed the demo. If I like it I'll buy it. or what do you say - I wait for expansion (if it's standalone)?

*I am onto RPG and RTS games mainly* - if anybody interested, please PM me or contact me over XFIRE.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/bg/type/2/arijit2404.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

GTA IV on PC.What else?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> GTA IV on PC.What else?



I totally agree..!!!


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 16, 2008)

NFS undercover
CS


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 16, 2008)

GTA 4
COD 4 multiplayer
both on PC


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky-With latest patch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
PES 2009
World of Goo

Too bored to play regularly nowadays


----------



## redmanc (Dec 16, 2008)

Completed Crysis-what a crap game.

Now playing Grid !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Now playing Prince Of Persia 08. game is repetitive but kharida hai to khelna parega. POPPPPPP!


----------



## Sathish (Dec 16, 2008)

completed = DEad Space
started = Far cry 2

anybody knows about Left 4 Dead.???


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

Just completed CoD 4.
Phew! That was one helluva game there, kept getting killed every 4-5 mins. A great game from all aspects....


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Now playing Prince Of Persia 08. game is repetitive but kharida hai to khelna parega. POPPPPPP!



Did you buy the original ? How much did it cost ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2008)

Rise of the Argonauts. Just started playing this game & looks pretty good. Though it's touted as an RPG, it's has a decent hack-en-slash aspect to it. It's just raining games & I don't seem to able to cope up with it. Hopefully once I complete the main storyline for GTA IV, I'll follow this game religiously or may be Prince of Persia, depending on the mood of course. 

A few screenshots:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27970_wxwo9/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-08-03-73.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27971_tpw0t/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-09-20-75.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27972_ssyj8/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-09-35-50.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27973_5umgw/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-09-36-34.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27974_rxnzx/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-09-50-71.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27975_hehri/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-10-04-17.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27976_q7xdv/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-12-56-04.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27977_mddje/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-13-04-48.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27978_bdr7z/RiseOfTheArgonauts%202008-12-17%2012-19-07-71.jpg


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 18, 2008)

dead space    finnaaalllllyyyyyyyy  .


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 18, 2008)

GTA IV
Prince of Persia
Fallout 3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty 5: World at War


----------



## skippednote (Dec 18, 2008)

Addicted to *"ORGANIC CHEMISTRY"*


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be playing PoP by tomorrow.

Ordered GTA4 (I know I am late ).

Currently playing Bully and FIFA09.

Addicted to Bully and frustrated by FIFA09. They say that they made the opponent team's AI smarter.. but they are wrong. They just dumbed down the controlling player's team's AI. Your team's AI is so terrible and dull at times that its laughable.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Addicted to *"ORGANIC CHEMISTRY"*


lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 20, 2008)

Super Mario world 2- yoshi's island. playing on an SNES emulator for PC..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2008)

Prince of Persia [PC]
Final Fight: Streetwise [PS2]

Cryostasis should be up & running by tomorrow. Seems like an interesting game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 20, 2008)

Prince of Persia


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2008)

Prince Of Persia,GTA IV and Crysis Warhead on PC.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Cryostasis should be up & running by tomorrow. Seems like an interesting game.


This one looks good. But got no time to game now :/ Will get back to gaming after few months.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Just got the game & played it for like half an hour. Brilliant setup. The game is a mixture of Bioshock & Condemned: Criminal Origins. The concept is well designed. The graphics are pretty good. Not something which would match Bioshock's setup but still not bad for a rather new developers. The downside is the game's optimisation. It's a resource hogger. I tried with everything on high @1280x1024 & the indoor frames are around 60 at times which drops to 17-18 when the snowy areas appear. The hud is averagely built. But the spook factor is pretty good. Some areas look really stunning. 

Melee combat is the only thing I have encountered so far. It's very similar to Condemned: CO minus the kicking part. The only thing I have grabbed onto is a valve from a pipe near by. You'll be in a frozen ship, so the places where you find light source or heat will be the only place where you can revive your health. That keeps you warm at all times. You'll also encounter the bodies of certain dead people on the ship. You'll have the option to "save their souls" by apparently using a feature called "Echo sense". What this does is allow the player to actually travel back in time & gauge at the dead person's story. To save him, you'll have to perform the task provided to you. If you complete it then you save his soul & move on. If not then worry not, Try again. 

I get the feeling it's going to be quite addictive after a while. I'm feeling like leaving POP aside & starting this game. POP seems to be getting a bit boring now.

Anyway here's a sneak peak of Cryostasis:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28159_mktug/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-47-30-48.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28160_aci6y/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-47-38-29.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28161_zqxi6/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-49-07-21.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28162_covfw/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-49-56-70.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28163_lgaxb/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-50-57-59.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28164_jxf7s/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-51-15-42.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28165_5z9jj/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-52-01-96.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28166_ot2a8/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-59-45-17.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28167_kqp0g/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2010-59-53-26.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28168_k8wjj/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2011-01-02-59.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28169_9xmno/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2011-04-23-93.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28170_sal5h/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2011-04-54-48.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28171_iyksx/cryostasis%202008-12-21%2011-05-20-71.jpg


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I will be playing PoP by tomorrow.
> 
> Ordered GTA4 (I know I am late ).
> 
> ...


How's Bully i wanted to buy it


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 21, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> How's Bully i wanted to buy it




BULLY?????this game is just awesome..its one of the most interesting games released on the pc this year..the life of a 15 year old school going kid..it brings back memories..you can totally associate with the story.the game is highly addictive..i've completed the story missions two times already but still i run this game sometimes just to roam around the place..the game is a must play...the graphics are like the ps2's, hence they will be supported by just about any pc.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just got the game & played it for like half an hour. Brilliant setup. The game is a mixture of Bioshock & Condemned: Criminal Origins. The concept is well designed. The graphics are pretty good. Not something which would match Bioshock's setup but still not bad for a rather new developers. The downside is the game's optimisation. It's a resource hogger. I tried with everything on high @1280x1024 & the indoor frames are around 60 at times which drops to 17-18 when the snowy areas appear. The hud is averagely built. But the spook factor is pretty good. Some areas look really stunning.
> 
> Melee combat is the only thing I have encountered so far. It's very similar to Condemned: CO minus the kicking part. The only thing I have grabbed onto is a valve from a pipe near by. You'll be in a frozen ship, so the places where you find light source or heat will be the only place where you can revive your health. That keeps you warm at all times. You'll also encounter the bodies of certain dead people on the ship. You'll have the option to "save their souls" by apparently using a feature called "Echo sense". What this does is allow the player to actually travel back in time & gauge at the dead person's story. To save him, you'll have to perform the task provided to you. If you complete it then you save his soul & move on. If not then worry not, Try again.
> 
> ...


When it got released ? I never saw it coming soon, its TBA 2009. Is it unfinished version or final ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2008)

Prince Of Persia, nice adventure game. I've got to play many little games of this kind.

Can anybody temme some good adventure games?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Try kung fu panda; spiderman friends or foes. Kiddo kinna game but fun factor 4.5/5.0


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2008)

I've already dealt with all the spiderman games except ultimate spiderman(completed half  of it but it was boring) and web of shadows.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> When it got released ? I never saw it coming soon, its TBA 2009. Is it unfinished version or final ?


It has released in Russia. The North American release is still due for Feb 2009. It's the final release.



			
				pc_game_lover2004 said:
			
		

> How's Bully i wanted to buy it


It's awesome. You'll instantly fall in love with this game. It let's you revisit those high school days. The PC version is plagued with a lot of bugs & crashes. But the PS2 version is perfect. I have completed the storyline on the PS2 version. For PC, the texture & character model have more detail. The outdoor environment is a bit hazy. The sound is poor quality & the worst part of all, the frame rates is capped to 30fps, which again is not constant.

You'll love the game if it works perfectly on your rig. If not then bad luck.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It has released in Russia. The North American release is still due for Feb 2009. It's the final release.
> 
> It's awesome. You'll instantly fall in love with this game. It let's you revisit those high school days. The PC version is plagued with a lot of bugs & crashes. But the PS2 version is perfect. I have completed the storyline on the PS2 version. For PC, the texture & character model have more detail. The outdoor environment is a bit hazy. The sound is poor quality & the worst part of all, the frame rates is capped to 30fps, which again is not constant.
> 
> You'll love the game if it works perfectly on your rig. If not then bad luck.


ok i got vista sp1, intel e2160 1.8ghz processor, 2 gb ram, xfx 8600gt enough to run bully...and may be gta iv also or not..
btw is bully a mission game like gta


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep very similar to GTA but not as much violence as GTA games have. It's a totally fun game. The configuration you have should be enough to run it but people with Vista have reported a lot of issues. So better watch out. I, personally didn't have much issues with crashing & all that stuff. The only thing bugging me were the random frame rate drops & outdoor environments (which I fixed later on though).


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 22, 2008)

Finished Fallout 3.
Its one of the best game of 2008. Latest graphics, good atmosphere, at par sound. VATS made the game easy but without VATS it's tough. Overall a must-play for action lovers as well as RPG lovers.

Now started _The Witcher_.

--

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

No new games in pc now. Getting bored . Will get gta 4 now soon.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yep very similar to GTA but not as much violence as GTA games have. It's a totally fun game. The configuration you have should be enough to run it but people with Vista have reported a lot of issues. So better watch out. I, personally didn't have much issues with crashing & all that stuff. The only thing bugging me were the random frame rate drops & outdoor environments (which I fixed later on though).



ok thanks bro and what about gta iv will it run...i was not able to understand you talking about bully or gta iv


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 22, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> ok i got vista sp1, intel e2160 1.8ghz processor, 2 gb ram, xfx 8600gt enough to run bully...and may be gta iv also or not..
> btw is bully a mission game like gta



I think it is a high school version of GTA.
Imagine how NICO BELLIC's school life would be (If he was in US during his school life) and u will get Bully.
Missions are similar to GTA but less violent like throwing stones at football players,beat the pulp out of school bullies,put dog **** in staff room,help in teacher's love affairs,stealing panties from the girl's dorm for the Gym teacher etc.
And also u got cycle races too.
Instead of police,FIB,and SWAT in GTA u have got School prefets and local police to worry about.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I think it is a high school version of GTA.
> Imagine how NICO BELLIC's school life would be (If he was in US during his school life) and u will get Bully.
> Missions are similar to GTA but less violent like throwing stones at football players,beat the pulp out of school bullies,put dog **** in staff room,help in teacher's love affairs,stealing panties from the girl's dorm for the Gym teacher etc.
> And also u got cycle races too.
> Instead of police,FIB,and SWAT in GTA u have got School prefets and local police to worry about.


ok seems quite cool....surely getting my hands onto it...btw how are the graphics...can somebody post some screenines


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It has released in Russia. The North American release is still due for Feb 2009. It's the final release.


Damn. nowadays worldwide release is a joke. Some tastes it before and then later others. It's ridiculous. 

But anyway no use in getting it now as I wont be able to play it.

Keep posting screenies, its a friggin 9 floor ship with awesome design. Must be a treat to explore that area. Enemy AI is dumb as what I heard but the chill and spook factor is good. Thant Echo thing is another kool way to change someone's life, you will come across a buffalo too (lets see if it can be saved or slaughtered ) .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It has released in Russia. The North American release is still due for Feb 2009. It's the final release.
> 
> It's awesome. You'll instantly fall in love with this game. It let's you revisit those high school days. *The PC version is plagued with a lot of bugs & crashes*. But the PS2 version is perfect. I have completed the storyline on the PS2 version. For PC, the texture & character model have more detail. *The outdoor environment is a bit hazy*. The sound is poor quality & the worst part of all, the frame rates is capped to 30fps, which again is not constant.
> 
> You'll love the game if it works perfectly on your rig. If not then bad luck.



Hey ethan, i played bully on my pc twice(yes i've completed this game twice, its that interesting), i never had any audio/video issues..the game ran quite smoothly, the graphics are like the PS2's, just a tad better & i never checked my fps as i could play the game quite comfortably....if i had to choose between the most interesting games this year i would definitely choose bully & gta iv.

BTW, my pc--quad core q9300(2.5ghz), 1x2gb & 1x1gb 800mhz ddr2 ram, palit hd4850(standard non oc'ed). my friend with a 7600gt, a core2duo 1.8ghz & 1gb ram played this game & completed it without any issues...so i think the game will run well on most pc's.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> ok seems quite cool....surely getting my hands onto it...btw how are the graphics...can somebody post some screenines


The graphics for the PC version is miles better than the PS2 counterpart. You have to tweak the brightness settings a bit to get the outdoor to look a bit acceptable else it looks very dull compared to indoors.

Here's a link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100241&highlight=Bully

You can the discussion going on in there.



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Damn. nowadays worldwide release is a joke. Some tastes it before and then later others. It's ridiculous.
> 
> But anyway no use in getting it now as I wont be able to play it.
> 
> Keep posting screenies, its a friggin 9 floor ship with awesome design. Must be a treat to explore that area. Enemy AI is dumb as what I heard but the chill and spook factor is good. Thant Echo thing is another kool way to change someone's life, you will come across a buffalo too (lets see if it can be saved or slaughtered ) .


Yeah well we are supposed to take the biggest hit. Majority of the titles don't hit out here on time. But since this game has a been developed by a Ukrainian game company they preferred to release it first in Russia. 

As for the game, don't bother getting it unless you don't have an high end configuration. It will gobble your configuration & won't even bother spitting it out. It seems to be poorly optimised & hence doesn't really give a consistent performance. 


I'll be starting off with this game as soon as I'm done with POP (which is almost complete). I hate running FRAPS but heck I'll grab as many screenies as possible along the way. The ship is very spooky. Especially the boat screen that I posted on top did not have any lights around it whatsoever. All I had was the light from the boat & that too in a limited direction. The sound will just blow your pants off. It's very scary once if you have it setup on a very loud volume. Again this is a game to be played only at night. 



			
				767hsm.221bx said:
			
		

> Hey ethan, i played bully on my pc twice(yes i've completed this game twice, its that interesting), i never had any audio/video issues..the game ran quite smoothly, the graphics are like the PS2's, just a tad better & i never checked my fps as i could play the game quite comfortably....if i had to choose between the most interesting games this year i would definitely choose bully & gta iv.
> 
> BTW, my pc--quad core q9300(2.5ghz), 1x2gb & 1x1gb 800mhz ddr2 ram, palit hd4850(standard non oc'ed). my friend with a 7600gt, a core2duo 1.8ghz & 1gb ram played this game & completed it without any issues...so i think the game will run well on most pc's.


Like I said, if it runs fine then well & good. I had one of my friend complaining that he constantly had crashes every now & then. His configuration too met the minimum requirements but alas no luck. Head over to steam forums & you'll have endless topics of the bugs people have encountered for this lousy port. 

I had completed Bully long back on the PS2. I was hoping they would bring it to life properly on the PC but SIGH Cockstar again messed up a good game. I fortunately didn't have many issues. The sound part was not very clear. If you set the sound to stereo mode the volume & character conversations would be very low. If you set it to surround mode then we get all the sounds properly but it sounds very sharp.

I played it for sometime on the PC then uninstalled it. Had enjoyed it more on the PS2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I have played Bully on my PC and I havent had ANY problems.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 22, 2008)

^^Yeah me too.No problems.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

well seen the screenies seems like cj is in school in bully...


----------



## confused (Dec 22, 2008)

pure..... mazza aagaya....


----------



## supercow (Dec 23, 2008)

NFSUG2,NFSMW, NFSCARBON, POPWW, POPSOT, POPT2T, UT2004, COD2 are the ones that I've completed..... going to finish F.E.A.R in xtreme difficulty...... actually I'm now in a stall.... my rig has been running an age old FX5200, But I'll get a HD4850 this new year and'll get a new config, then assasin's creed, dead space and F.E.A.R again it's a ultra cool game....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Now playing GTA IV


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

Level 13 in Cryostasis. 

Also picked up Lego Batman & Indiana Jones for my PS2. So will go co-op on it with my brother.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

I was addicted to MU earlier now I'm into Lineage 2. In case if anyone doesn't know they are MMORPG games.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 28, 2008)

ok bought bully now addicted to it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fallout 3 (I could go on playing this forever!!!)
PES 2009
Max Payne 2
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage
World of Goo (almost over)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Gta 4  33%


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Titan Quest
Football Manager 2008
Command n Conquer : Red Alert 2
Perfect World

 Advance Happy New Year!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

I am waiting for my GTA4 parcel to arrive anytime ... damn I am excited as I have nothing to play!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 29, 2008)

Finished Prince of Persia.Good game.Nice story.Puzzle solving and platforming are very easy but combat is tough.I love Elika.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay got my package... installing it now


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 29, 2008)

Fifa08
fifa09
splinter cell DA
Nfs pro street
pop sot and ww
These r the games i am currently playing


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

Completed Cryostasis. Now playing Lego Batman in co-op on the PS2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV

The American dream baby .

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/paranj.png

 Thats in a single day... !! I beat my own record... The longest I played in a single day was Gears of War for 7hrs straight bcoz it had that dissapearing save problems .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Cryostasis. Now playing Lego Batman in co-op on the PS2.


How is it? With whom?

I'm heavily addicted to Alone in the dark,freakin' awesome game. Gameplay,graphics,story and OST all rock. Better than Indigo Prophecy I guess.
Left Indigo Prophecy half done about 2 years back due to crappy rig,gonna play it again.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 3, 2009)

Completed Dead Space and then played it again and completed in a single day.Same with Crysis Warhead(wished they had more of those cutscenes in Crysis).

Tried Alone in the Dark 5(PC) gameplay buttons and mechanics seem to be designed by retards and I don't know how ,but it made my cousins PC crash so hard that now there is no display on rebooting (and the guy actually liked the game)  .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

^Lol Warhead took me 4hrs to complete on Normal difficulty... very short game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How is it? With whom?


Cryostasis or Lego Batman? If Lego Batman then it's complete fun. Very simple gameplay. You'll enjoy it more in co-op though. I'm playing along with my brother. Got all it's Hero's mission completed. May start off with MK: Shaolin Monks after this or Lego Indiana Jones. Saints Row 2 will hit the scene in a few days so might need to make some room for it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

OK,my bro finished Lego batman on PSP. Let's see if I can fix my PS2 controller(second one)
Saints Row on Xbox 360 was BS! Is SR 2 coming for PC?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 3, 2009)

You have Lego Batman for the PC as well. But wouldn't recommend the keyboard+mouse combo. Get your PS2 working if you can. It would be a good TP game. 

I have never touched a single Saints Row game. This would be my first one. They say SR2 was pretty good on the consoles. Much like GTA: SA. It's coming to the PC on 6th of this month. Let's see how it fares.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

My PS2 is fine. Just the second controller ain't working. I've got 2 PS2 controllers for PC. Will they do the job?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't really say for sure. One of the reasons why I picked it up for the PS2 was because, I wanted 2 player co-op working properly. On the PC, I think it should pick up 2 controllers if connected.


----------



## indian_nar (Jan 3, 2009)

Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven,Great  graphics in 2002 itself...lol!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

^^Not only grafix but the game is marvellous. The game is a f*cking legend! I can still go on playing it today .


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 3, 2009)

Was addicted to World Of Goo 
Just finished it an hour back though


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 4, 2009)

How is Lego batman for PC  ... As I wasnt too impressed by the way it looked


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 4, 2009)

If you have played Lego Star Wars then it's similar to that. They aren't graphic oriented but rather simplistic gameplay oriented. It would be fun if you take it up in co-op mode. The characters are presented in a very comic way, Robin's character to be precise. Pick it up if you don't have any other game to try out. Decent enough game.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

Rome Total War , UT2k4 and  DMC4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 7, 2009)

Completed Lego Batman. As fate would have it, my MK: Shaolin Monks DVD got screwed. Got another DVD & guess what? It won't load my earlier save file for some god dam reason. I was almost 37% through the game & had just killed Baraka, before the DVD gave up on me. No way I'm going back to that game again. 

Currently playing:

Beowulf [PC] - This game would have been really good if Boobisoft would have optimised it properly for the PC. They just had to f*ck it up with a shoddy port with unbearable amount of stuttering.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

Urban Terror Atm.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

45% through GTA IV.

Plan on gettin' Saints Row 2 as soon as its out. Next will be Mirror's Edge.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 8, 2009)

Spiderman Web OF Shadows,Tomb Raider Underworld & COD4(always)


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone played *Mass Effect*, the game's superb but crashing randomly after hours of gameplay, BTW- I've purchased the original version.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2009)

Completed Beowulf. Was really good, better then I expected. 

May start off with Devil May Cry 2 OR Saints Row 2. On second thought, I would pick up DMC 2 & have my brother try his hand at Saints Row 2.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cod 5


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2009)

Saints Row 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2009)

Rise of the Argonauts.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2009)

Saints Row 2 is heavy on resources. There is also some resolution problem,no option for my widescreen 1680x1050 monitor so have to play on 1280X1024,no further resolution works. With everything maxed out and no AA,I'm getting playable frames 20-22 with a single card. Just SLIed my rig and downloading latest nVidia drivers. Let's see if it gives any boost.
I'm also playing Ghajini-The game these days. Nice game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2009)

^It won't give you any boost as the frame rate is locked at 30fps. As for the resolution change, try this: *blog.gib.me/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/gibbedsaintsrow2resolution.zip

It should take care of your custom resolutions. Make sure you have .NET 2.0 for this resolution fix to work.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2009)

Jericho


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm also playing Ghajini-The game these days. Nice game




how much did ghajini cost? i am also thinking of buying the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2009)

Just 200 bucks for the original. The game is awesome considering it as an Indian game
Can anyone tell me optimal settings for Saints Row 2 for my rig? This game is a killer. GTA IV performs much much better!
My PC:
Q6600
4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
nVidia 8800 GTS 512 G92 SLI,181.20 drivers
P5N32-E-SLI.
Thanks!


----------



## Gurtaj (Jan 9, 2009)

I have played Devil may cry 4 all the time and completed it in all the four modes..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just 200 bucks for the original. The game is awesome considering it as an Indian game
> Can anyone tell me optimal settings for Saints Row 2 for my rig? This game is a killer. GTA IV performs much much better!
> My PC:
> Q6600
> ...



The game aint a killer. Its one of the most horrible port in PC gaming history. There are games on PS2 which have better graphics than this. Heck, even San Andreas had better grafix.

Dont support games like this. Pirate them!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking of buying Saint Rows 2

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/wow/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 11, 2009)

Currently playing:
Rise of Argonauts [PC]
Saints Row 2 [PC]
Psi-Ops [PS2]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mafia
PES 2009


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 11, 2009)

Grid online....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 12, 2009)

Ghajini-The game
Brain Lara International Cricket 07
GTA IV only 26%
Above 3 on PC.
Dragonball Z Burstlimit on PS3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 12, 2009)

GTA IV

Sims 2  (very, very addictive)


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 12, 2009)

Sims Life Stories
Cinema Tycoon - Movie Mania
Marchinaries


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 12, 2009)

Completed Rise of the Argonauts. 

Now addicted to:
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks in Co-op [PS2]
Saints Row 2 [PC]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2009)

Addicted to Crysis  [never gets bored, eh??]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> GTA IV
> 
> Sims 2  (very, very addictive)


Used to play when I was your age. Yeah,the game is good but you start hating it once you grow mature.


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2009)

^Iam 20,and I still love Sims.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 12, 2009)

How the hell do you guys tolerate that game?
BTW am heavily addicted to GTA IV. It was 23% when I came from school at 12 and now its 30.00%!!
Damn the game roxx!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How the hell do you guys tolerate that game?
> BTW am heavily addicted to GTA IV. It was 23% when I came from school at 12 and now its 30.00%!!
> Damn the game roxx!!



What ur Age Dude ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

16

Whaddya think,I'm a toddler?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ Hee hee . How's GTA IV?? Is it like previous GTA's???? I mean, getting missions from a guy, uh???


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Rise of the Argonauts.
> 
> Now addicted to:
> Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks in Co-op [PS2]
> Saints Row 2 [PC]



how is saint rows 2 for pc??? i want to play that game after gta 4 but it has many -ve reviews to its credit.. is it playable???


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 13, 2009)

See my siggy..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 13, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> how is saint rows 2 for pc??? i want to play that game after gta 4 but it has many -ve reviews to its credit.. is it playable???


I have just started the game so won't be able to provide much insight. From what I've experienced, both GTA IV & Saints Row 2, are 2 different (very different) games altogether. In Saints Row 2, you begin by customising your own character. Right down from his/her body part to the taunt. Then the actual storyline begins. Driving is the worst I have ever seen in any game. The cars handle like sh*t. Stutters when driving at high speed. 

Which brings me to the games graphical performance. I have maxed out every details minus motion blur & it still looks worse than GTA: SA. All that mumbo jumbo of Ambient Occlusion & stuff like that makes jack of a difference in real time. Icing on the cake is the game is locked at 30fps. BRAVO! This is a far bigger blow than GTA IV (which was stable might I add). All this delay & all we get is a shoddy port. GTA IV port _deja vu_ is in the air. 

Gameplay is similar to GTA but the missions are very different from GTA IV. While GTA IV sports more serious side of Niko Bellic's life, SR2 gives a funny aspect of the protagonist's adventure. Missions are pretty comic. May be it's just me but it was a bit tedious to find some vehicles cruising along that I could hi-jack. It has a health regeneration feature, so that's a relief. 

Unlike GTA IV, in which main missions are readily available, SR2 needs you to increase you respect meter in order to access the main missions. This would involve you performing side missions or better know as activities. The first activity I got was 'Crowd Control'. It involved me being a bodyguard to a celebrity & taking care of the misbehaving fans. I could shove them into the nearby object & earn more respect points while the star was busy signing autographs. It was quite fun. 

Overall, I still have a long way to go but the game could have been a lot better. Just like GTA IV, it has received a low blow on the PC port. If developers continue to port this way then I'm afraid PC gaming will become a joke. Pick this title up only if you have time to kill. Else you're better off with GTA IV.


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks ethan hunt... i guess now i'll wait for godfather 2 and mafia2.. even mirror's edge is releasing today.. lets see if i get a copy of it.. but let us know abt its gameplay if u get it soon enough..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

I will get Mirror's Edge soon. Maybe I will get the original as the game looks very promising .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

GTA IV on PC and Mirror's Edge on PS3. 
WTF!!Mirror's edge is out on PC? I just wasted 2.6K for it!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 13, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> even mirror's edge is releasing today.. lets see if i get a copy of it.. but let us know abt its gameplay if u get it soon enough..


Will do. I was mostly looking forward to Mirror's Edge & Lord of the Rings: Conquest. The latter seems quite interesting. Saw a couple of gameplay videos & it looked like a good action adventure title. Both game are releasing today. So looking forward to them.

@Sunny: Have you tried Ninja Gaiden Sigma on your PS3?  What about Ninja Gaiden 2 on the 360?


----------



## Shloeb (Jan 13, 2009)

Red alert 3 and Call of Duty World at War. Both Awesome games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

@Ethan,my Xbox 360 is almost dead now,giving RRODs more often than before,I don't care either PS3 owns 360 hands down. 
Not yet tried Ninja Gaiden but got Gran Turismo 5 and Mirror's Edge for my PS3. Also playing GTA IV online on PS3 and story on PC. 
As for Mirror's Edge,get it! But do get some controller because it's much easier that way. Physics,graphics and gameplay are all equally awesome. Story also seems interesting. 
Won't get it for PC,dun wanna struggle with graphics settings and all.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2009)

Hellgate:London and NFS Undercover. Now saving money for a high end gpu. So i wont be getting new games and will be continueing the games i left in halfway.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 14, 2009)

heavily addicted to DOTA. screwed my exams coz of it. trying over come the addiction.


----------



## manudhiman6 (Jan 16, 2009)

I m currently addicted to GTA Vice City. Completed to 100% many times but still addicted


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sf/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

Installing Mirror's Edge


----------



## skippednote (Jan 16, 2009)

Addicted to NFS Undercover


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 16, 2009)

Mirror's Edge on PS3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

Mirror's Edge on PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2009)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor [PS2]
Mirror's Edge [PC] (On hold for the moment)
The Lord of the Rings: Conquest [PC] (also on hold)

Saints Row 2 [PC] (my brother is at this game. So the other's are on hold. )


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2009)

^How is The Lord of the Rings: Conquest gameplaywise?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2009)

Just played through the basic tutorial level & it seems pretty good. You'll have to defend & capture some bases. So most of the time you'll need to be fighting hordes of Orcs charging right at you. You'll have a variety of combo moves to perform against the Orcs. You have select the class of character you want to begin the game with. During the training session, I got to play with all 4 of them, to provide a better insight on each of their combos. You have a choice between Warrior, Archer, Scout & Mage. I loved the Mage as their primary attacks are lightning bolts & that does a good deal of damage. 

I defeated Sauron in the initial level as the main boss. The game follows the same pattern as the books & the movies. But the game had added a second dimension to the storyline, which reflects in the Evil campaign. The good campaign if as per the films events & the Evil campaign is said to feature a whole new storyline with events that would occur had Frodo failed to destroy the ring. That would be interesting to watch. Since I haven't played the Evil campaign, I have no clue how the Evil characters gameplay would work out. Basically, the core is button-mashing. 

A few screens if you need it:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29298_matll/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-33-14-71.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29299_3cfsv/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-33-24-82.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29300_jm7lv/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-42-25-98.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29301_po3og/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-47-12-57.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29302_newkm/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-47-58-60.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29303_k8mw5/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-48-54-64.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29304_uzl0h/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-53-45-26.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29305_cinsh/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-53-48-56.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29306_upexx/Conquest%202009-01-17%2009-57-11-01.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks allwyndlima


----------



## skippednote (Jan 19, 2009)

cOOL

Cool Pics....How about the gameplay ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 19, 2009)

^+1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> cOOL
> 
> Cool Pics....How about the gameplay ?


I thought I mentioned that already?  Anything specific that you're looking out for?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2009)

I also completed the training level,Sauron was a pieca cake. Now I'm in the first level helm's deep,War of the ring.
BTW just completed Mortal Kombat vs DC Unverse on PS3. Awesome game but short. 
Continuing mirror's edge on PS3. Batman Begins on PS2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Batman Begins on PS2.


That is one awesome batman title. I had completed it initially when I got my PS2. The bat mobile combat was extremely fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2009)

^^
I used to play it 2 years back but unfortunately didn't have a memory card. So,starting again. I had reached till the first batmobile mission last time but couldn't save.
I think you should try Superman returns on PS2,it's free roaming a huge metropolis. I completed it 100%. A bit repetitive but free roam is fun
I'm a big DC fan.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a both Marvel & DC fan but favour Batman more as a superhero. Anyway what are the fighting styles like in Superman Returns?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2009)

Superman has all his powers like heat vision,freeze breath,supersonic speed etc etc. The gameplay is repetitive and you might not like it. I didn't like the story but was addicted to this game dunno why
Some games you would like to try on PS2 are Superman:Shadow Of Apokolips(best superman game till date with one Clark Kent mission) if you haven't played it,Justice League and if you have any plans of Xbox 360 or PS3 then never miss out on Mortal Kombat vs DC universe. 
Batman Arkham Asylum is coming in June-July this year based on the Batman movie last year and the game seems freakin' awesome. The best part is that it's coming for PC too Eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

I have plans for a PS3 but not anytime soon. It would mainly be for one game & one game only, God of War 3. PERIOD. I had got my PS2 so late just to play this game & I swear on my dead cat's grave, my PS3 would be purchased for this game. 

It's sad that Midway doesn't release a lot of MK titles for PC. I loved Shaolin Monks in Co-op on the PS2. Wanted to try out MK V/s DC Universe too. Batman: Arkham Asylum is something I'm really looking forward too this year. It's based on the UE3 so my card will definitely rip this game apart unless the port is really shoddy. 

I'll see if I can get the Superman title you mentioned.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 19, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt:





> I have plans for a PS3 but not anytime soon. It would mainly be for one game & one game only, God of War 3.


Amen to that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 20, 2009)

@Sunny and Ethan :-

Have you guys played 'Marvel : Ultimate Alliance' ? It's the ultimate Marvel superhero game  And also 'X-Men Legends 2 : Rise of Apocalypse'.

BTW, I am a Marvel fan.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 20, 2009)

^^
I've finished X- men legends on PS2 and X-Men legends 2 Rise of Apocalypse on PC. Both are awesome RPGs.
As for marvel ultimate alliance,didn't like it much but played it online for sometime.
All the above games are RPGs but the games I mentioned are Action/Adventure games.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jan 21, 2009)

xpand rally by techland.it has awsome graphics,do check out the demo version,it can really give big players a run for their money.awsome rally game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

Batman begins and Batman The rise of sin tzu.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

Tomb Raider: Legend [PS2]


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2009)

Have u finished all the games u mentioned at the top of this post.. ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

^Who? Me? 

I completed Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor yesterday. Mirror's Edge & LOTR: Conquest will have to wait for sometime. My brother has captured the PC for completing Saints Row 2 for now. So I was just wading through a list of titles I could complete in a short time for the PS2. Picked up Capcom's Haunting Ground but didn't find it that interesting. Then decided to pick up Tomb Raider: Legend as I've heard it isn't very long.

BTW guys F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin Demo will be out tonight. Better gear up for it. Looks exciting.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

^^
Get Batman Rise of Sin Tzu of you like Hack n slash games It's a sequel to Batman vengeance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

^Getting it right now. I completely forgot about this game. I heard about it when I was on the GameFAQ boards lurking in the Batman Begins forum. Is co-op there in this game?  I saw Robin & Batgirl on it's box art as well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

^^
Yeah Co-op is there. I'd be playing with my bro. Just started the game and feels much better than Lego Batman but nowhere near Batman Begins.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

Just checked a couple of screenshots & I'm definitely getting this one. So I have 3 games added to my co-op list. Spiderman: Friend or Foe, Ben 10: Alien Force & Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu. I already got the first 2. Co-op action is always fun. BTW Sunny have you tried Ratchet: Deadlocked? If not then you should try it this very instant. You'll instantly fall in love with the game. It's the best co-op game I've played for the PS2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

My favourite Co-Op games (on consoles) are :-

1) Smackdown VS RAW 2007
2) Smackdown VS RAW 2006
3) Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
4) FIFA Street 2
5) Marvel : Ultimate Alliance
6) Justice League : Heroes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 21, 2009)

@Ethan,Spiderman Friend or Foe? Man it's extremely boring,still me and my bro managed to finish it somehow on PC Ben 10 Alien force and Batman Rise of Sin Tzu are nice fun games. Will get the game you mentioned as soon as I'm done with Batman Begins.

@psychosocail,Is JL:H a co-op game?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Starcraft
2. Audiosurf
3. Football Manager 2008 (once in a while)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 22, 2009)

@Sunny :- Yes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently Playing:
Mirror's Edge [PC] 
Blacksite Area 51 [PC]
Destroy All Humans [PS2]


----------



## PhB (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently playing:

Star Ocean: First Departure [psp]
Dissidia [psp]
Rally Master pro [cellphone]
All pc games on hold.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 23, 2009)

Finished LORT Conquest today. Played out the main story,now playing on the Evil side with Souron's forces. Must say it's an awesome adventure-RPG. Graphics are somewhat good but they are mind-blowing in one level,don't remember the name.
Maybe I'll start off with Batman Rise of Sin Tzu on PS2 in co-op.
Tried Saints Row 2 but it sucks.
My boards practicals got over today and that too in a great way so playing hard!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 24, 2009)

Dead Space  (Just started )
LOTR Conquest (Just completed Training)
Mirror's Edge ( In 6th Chapter)


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

I just started  playing Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas and I'm hooked!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah it's a great game. Also try out Vegas 2. IMO it's better.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention, I am playing Vegas *2*.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 24, 2009)

Addicted to none at the moment, every game feels like a piece of turd after GTA4 and COD4 Multiplayer, dunno how I'm gonna kill some spare time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just completed CoD5 as I left it half way through some time back. Will continue Mirror's Edge now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2009)

Completed Blacksite Area 51. Reached the 5th Chapter of Mirror's Edge.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Ethan, Hows the Mirror Edge?I like you to give a review of that game. Will you?


----------



## PhB (Jan 24, 2009)

@Sunny
Why do you say that the GBA sucks?
And Vegas sure is fantastic.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2009)

PhB said:


> @Sunny
> Why do you say that the GBA sucks?


Coz it really sucks! Compare it to PSP and it's nothing. Look at the graphics and the games, eeeeekkkk!!!

Half way through Batman Rise of Sin Tzu but won't play it again. I did 6 outta 12 levels just for the sake of playing the game looking for something new but game disappoints really badly. In the first 3 levels we have to save the citizens only and the game is nowhere near Batman Begins. Non-sense combat. Batman is more of a detective. I've got only one thing to say to Ubisoft,Batman is not Superman! Better not play this game. Batman Begins is undoubtedly the best Batman title till date! Waiting for Arkham Asylums now.

Starting Gears of War in Co-Op now.


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 24, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Addicted to none at the moment, every game feels like a piece of turd after GTA4 and COD4 Multiplayer, dunno how I'm gonna kill some spare time.



Ya dude its kinda same here... dont feel like playing anything after GTA4..   only listening to Floyd..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2009)

Currently playing:
Destroy All Humans [PS2]
The Lord of the Rings: Conquest [PC] 

Died almost 5 times now trying to beat Gríma Wormtongue in the second level. The bugger's health just won't fade out. Only the Warrior class seems to inflict a heavy damage. And dam this game for not associating tutorials with Xbox 360 controller. I'm clueless how most of the combos work & hence am just randomly button mashing.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dj MAx (PSP)
Fall Out 3 ,Gears of war 2(Xbox360)
Watching Movies [] (PS3)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 27, 2009)

None


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 27, 2009)

FIFA 09 in 'Be a Pro' mode.
NFS Undercover - Not as bad as people say it is..
Crysis Warhead - Without playing Crysis!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 27, 2009)

Prince of Persia 2008


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 28, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 28, 2009)

Assassin's Creed and Gears Of War on PC.
Mirror's Edge on PS3.
Batman Begins on PS2(once in a while).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 28, 2009)

Completed Destroy All Humans. Currently on the 'Battle of the Pelennor Fields' level in LOTR: Conquest.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 28, 2009)

^^LOTR is very short and easy. Completed it the day I started it


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Addicted to ut2004 & Urban Terror Multiplayer forever


----------



## arijit_2404 (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Starcraft + brood war
2. Football manager 2008
3. Audiosurf
4. Children of the Nile - Enhanced Edition

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 6, 2009)

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
Fallout 3
R6Vegas2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 6, 2009)

Spiderman: Friend or Foe [PS2]
X-Blades [PC]
Burnout: Paradise [PC]
Overlord [PC] (on hold till I complete X-Blades)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Ethan always seems to be playing games a lot..
Man what r u doing..Studying


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 6, 2009)

^^
Thats y he is a regular poster @ Gamerz !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2009)

Brian Lara Cricket 07,Burnout Paradise FIFA 09 and Urban Terror on PC.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm playing F.E.A.R, original one. Man, its creepy! I turn off the light and turn up the sound, and omigosh.. NIGHTMARE!! 

Ethan_hunt? Your avatar looks familiar. You changed your name?


----------



## jerryelvi (Feb 6, 2009)

finished NFS carbon,COD5
----------
currently playing.
crysis
fallout3
Farcry2

* crysis*-.....the game quits while saving and chechpoint ...... but love the game.

*fallout3* .... not scary,i like it too.....
(offtopic :got stuck in the middle,in rivert city:meetin DOc Li,objective is to 'talk about dad and project purity'.i done that but it's not updated)....

*Farcry2* ...... good music,vast landspace to travel.but enemies regenerate.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 6, 2009)

Started F.E.A.R again


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 6, 2009)

Playing World of Goo ! completed the game fully but i am stuck in 2 levels only, but a really nice concept. completed in approx 5 hours !


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2009)

Mirror's Edge(9/10 from me).
Game looks awesome with PhysX, this is actually the first game I care about the PhysX effects although its been out for long, stories good, would appreciated a free rome system.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2009)

A few screenies of NecroVision's French Demo:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30616_si9yj/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-27-36-46.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30617_6rixp/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-27-39-67.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30618_7rsdt/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-27-43-17.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30619_s9aer/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-27-49-64.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30620_6iecm/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-28-16-43.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30621_da0hy/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-29-20-23.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30622_jxxdt/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-33-42-34.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30623_pkxg0/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-35-46-79.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30624_pklca/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-36-18-96.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30625_tjzgy/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-39-27-32.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30626_qyqo9/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-40-49-17.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30627_dtolr/NecroVisioN%202009-02-07%2011-42-26-54.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw its preview in GamerZine mag, none too good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 7, 2009)

Completed NFS:UC. It's not bad. It definitely deserves 8/10 or atleast 7.5/10, 5/10 is over under-rated . Started playing Crysis again, it's just superb. I completed BiA:HH now, The characters are so real-like. I felt that Baker was my Brother!! {, huh??}. It's just superb. Any news about next BiA??? They say something abou' Battle of the Bulge............


----------



## Quad Core (Feb 7, 2009)

Gta 4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2009)

Mercenaries 2 on PS3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 8, 2009)

Burnout Paradise is not so good on PC. Started playing today morning but did not get too involved. Waiting for FEAR 2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Tomb Raider Legend
Superb game man.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

^True but it's very short.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 9, 2009)

Congo thread has crossed 1000+ mark.
MODS...Why not make it a STICKY??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

*checks again*

Holy crap that's true. One more vote for making it a sticky.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 9, 2009)

right now playing burnout paradise and gta 4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2009)

Bought Left4Dead and MGS4 Guns of patriot. Both are freakin' awesome. Addicted to L4D right now. Online is fun!


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 9, 2009)

Burnout is not as bad as I stated.... its slightly growing on me. I have kinda started liking it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hooked into - 
1.Stranglehold(Max Payne on Adrenaline ).
2.Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box(with the bikes, but the cars are better)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 10, 2009)

After a long persistent buggin'-to-muggin' by a fellow member, I too call for its Stickiness.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2009)

Finished Mirror's Edge, thinking about purchasing *Clive Barker's Jericho*, anyone played this game?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

^
Yeah,it's crap. Don't even care!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2009)

Have put everything on break right now. So no gaming for some time. May pick up Project Origin later on.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 12, 2009)

I am 'getting' Shellshock 2 . Will get FEAR : Project Origin later.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Have put everything on break right now. So no gaming for some time. May pick up Project Origin later on.


Studies?

I'll start off with MGS4 tomorrow and will but FEAR 2 once it hits the stores. Most of the time I have to study,freakin' boards!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm "getting" FEAR 2, Shellshock 2 and X-Blades !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Studies?
> 
> I'll start off with MGS4 tomorrow and will but FEAR 2 once it hits the stores. Most of the time I have to study,freakin' boards!


Yep studies & am a bit addicted to TV series now. So have it has sidelined everything else. 

Got Shellshock 2 as well. Let's see how it works out.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 12, 2009)

Unreat III, Mass Effect(best game ever), GTA 4(too good)


----------



## cluby (Feb 14, 2009)

Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box
Its better than NFS CARBON & PRO STREET & OTHERS
But can't compare with NFSMW.
BPTUB & NFSMW are best racing game in PC


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2009)

WarMachine said:


> Unreat III, Mass Effect(best game ever), GTA 4(too good)


I agree about *Mass Effect*, too bad I can't play it(frequent crashes on PC, something to do with Realtek Onboard Audio) although I have the original game.

*Any player out there who played Mass Effect on PC, can you kindly give your specs?*


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

^I have played Mass Effect for a lot of time without any crashes with this PC :-

e4500
2GB RAM
8800GT 512MB GDDR3

I have also played it with the Realtek onboard audio chipset but never faced crashes.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Right now - Left 4 Dead


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^I have played Mass Effect for a lot of time without any crashes with this PC :-
> 
> e4500
> 2GB RAM
> ...


 I don't get it, only appreciable difference between our system is 2GB vs 4GB RAM and Realtek ALC1200 onboard audio(its a new model, realtek doesn't list it on their site).


Now I remember, it played fine on my friend's system with same config as yours(2GB RAM and older Realtek chip), so I think the extra RAM(or the new chip) is the problem.

BTW- I checked out Mass Effect Official Forum, a lot of users are having similiar problem as mine. The game just locks up and needs a hard reboot. The background sounds play fine, happens specially after long cutscenes like the first landing cutscene. Maybe something to do with pagefile.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Right now - Left 4 Dead



Online? I've got original, wanna play with me sometime?


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

To the guys who are thinking to get Shellshock 2... please steer away from this game. Its just crap! The graphics and the effects (both audio and visual) suck. The character designing is lame. Though the game does manage to create a nice environment and the firefights feel decent too but overall, its not worth your time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

^^
The name suggest the ugliness of the game.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Online? *I've got original*, wanna play with me sometime?


I don't


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Try Hamachi then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2009)

OK finally got time & completed ShellShock 2. NO comments about the game. 

Need to start up with Dark Sector & Project Origin.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2009)

^^


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 15, 2009)

I am gettin' Project Origin... its been quite a while since I played something good .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG! Dark Sector is amazing. I just complete the first 2 levels & it's a Gears of War clone with a different arsenal. The graphic detail is really good & the optimisation is just brilliant. It gives me 75fps constant @1280x1024 with everything set to high. Rarely falls to 45fps in high fire fights & boss fight. It's definitely worth getting. This should hold me up until my F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin copy arrives.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Topspin 3 and Vf5 and Ninja gaiden rite now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

MGS 4 on PS3. Those who bought a Xbox 360 are missing out on a real gem!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

Call of Duty 2!!... & Mafia.

@Sunny - How's MGS 4?? I've played MGS Mobile on my [dad's] N82. The mobile game is superb! I wonder how's that in a PS3


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2009)

> Call of Duty 2!!... & Mafia.


You have got a killer rig and you are playing these old(but gr8) games
Get some good games before your rig rusts  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now playing DMC3 se again


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

^^
It'll simply blow you apart. The gameplay is so intense with all the sneaking,shooting and futuristic war gear. Graphics are also great. The story seems to be interesting with old Snake involved. I haven't played any previous MGS games so I might be missing out on some things.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> You have got a killer rig and you are playing these old(but gr8) games
> Get some good games before your rig rusts
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now playing DMC3 se again



Do you mean the rig in the sig?? Or my rig?? I've finished Fallout 3, BiA:HH, Crysis / WARHEAD, CoD:WaW & so on. So I am playing ol' Games. Ol's Gold, ainnit??  I don't know why the devs make so less missions now-a-days, for ex. CoD2 is having so many missions, but CoD4 & CoD:WaW is having less missions . Planning to buy Assassin's Creed, F:FOW, G.R.A.W. 2. I haven't played any racing games for a while so thinkin' of buyin' Burnout Paradise


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Now playing DMC3 se again


And you have a sad face because.....? 

EDIT: A few screenshot of Dark Sector. The game looks stunning.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31021_kjyjd/DS%202009-02-16%2010-50-21-46.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31022_rjajp/DS%202009-02-16%2010-50-24-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31023_rzzrv/DS%202009-02-16%2010-54-07-46.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31024_81ykg/DS%202009-02-16%2011-07-40-15.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31025_dtl2z/DS%202009-02-16%2011-09-58-92.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31026_qpxpx/DS%202009-02-16%2011-16-03-31.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31027_gty1l/DS%202009-02-16%2011-16-06-37.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31028_dazfd/DS%202009-02-16%2011-18-12-42.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31029_baivw/DS%202009-02-16%2011-26-07-64.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31030_ztqtb/DS%202009-02-16%2011-26-10-54.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31031_evjmp/DS%202009-02-16%2011-27-10-68.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31032_sgilp/DS%202009-02-16%2011-27-11-93.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

I seriously need a good shooter... havent played one in a while 

Right now addicted to Burnout Paradise. Will get FEAR 2 and Dark Sector soon .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

Dark Sector,Shellshock and other games are nowhere to be seen on gamespot. Where do you find all the info?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ^^Try Hamachi then.


Not now, my 2MBPS connection is blown till end of boards, I'm on a USB datacard.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

World in Conflict ,,please tell me any one playing this game now ???


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dark Sector,Shellshock and other games are nowhere to be seen on gamespot. Where do you find all the info?



Check here to know why

It was released only in Russia and was hacked to play in english.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dark Sector,Shellshock and other games are nowhere to be seen on gamespot. Where do you find all the info?


Dark Sector was a Russian only release. Similar to how Cryostasis received a Russian release first. Shellshock 2 on the other hand had a proper North American release & it does show up on Gamespot. 

I fail to understand how these people in Russia are able to achieve their releases faster than American counterparts. Dark Sector was a very secret release to be honest. There was not even a small buzz of it coming across to the PC platform.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ 
So,how do I find info about all these releases? Any new games I should get my hands on?


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dark Sector,Shellshock and other games are nowhere to be seen on gamespot. Where do you find all the info?



You have to be blind to not see Shellshock 2 on GSpot .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

Gamespot keeps a tab of most of them. Their new release section has a comprehensive list of the upcoming titles. But since these are unconfirmed release titles, they aren't aware about the same. So you need to keep a tab of it on the *ahem* side. 

I'd say pick up F.E.A.R 2, NecroVision, Damnation, Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X & Wheelman. F.E.A.R 2 is already out & the rest I guess would be lined up for March. Don't miss Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena. It will be a must have title for the month of April. I checked out some walkthrough videos over GT & it looks radical. If you have player the earlier Riddick game then you would definitely be looking forward to this title.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone played Turok???
How to kill d water monster??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

It's pretty simple. You need to keep a close watch on those steam generating potholes. They will keep flaring up after a few intervals. You need to grab your flame thrower & lure the boss out near the pothole which is about to flare up. When the boss is about to strike you, just move away from the pothole & shoot it with your flame thrower & it will explode. Rinse & repeat the process to take it down.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got very little time to waste(according to my parents) for gaming. Thanks to boards!
Studies are beating the livin' hell outta me. Please suggest me some good games which are really worth playing. Right now I'm playing MGS 4. Finished only one mission


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

I missed the first Chronicle of Riddick game but I will try to get the next one... right now 'getting' Yu-Gi-Oh Tag Force 3 for my PSP and FEAR 2 for the PC.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> So,how do I find info about all these releases? Any new games I should get my hands on?


just dig some rapidshare forums (esp russian forums .ru) and then try to be slightly off the mainstream game sites


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Get some good games before your rig rusts


My rig has already been rusted. My CPU has been rusted and GPU is going to rust and so do all the components gonna rust soon.......


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2009)

waiting for street fighter 4 to come out.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

Currently playing:
X-Blades [PC]
Dark Sector [PC]
Spiderman: Friend or Foe [PS2] [Co-op mode]


----------



## Yasa_Zidfrau (Feb 17, 2009)

Mirror's Edge and Assassin's Creed!!! Really an awesome game, u must try


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2009)

Yasa_Zidfrau said:


> Mirror's Edge and Assassin's Creed!!! Really an awesome game, u must try



Which one?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

I think he meant both & forgot to add the plural form.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 18, 2009)

Heavily addicted to Guitar Hero III : Legends of Rock on PC.

I am playing on easy but still, in the beggining, it was tough.. then it got easier and now its become quite easy for me. Enjoying the game a lot .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any one playing 

1=> mass effect 

2=> Baza 1000 

????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2009)

Addicted to Test Drive Unlimited! . I got a problem with it, when I go to test drive the car at the very beginning of the game. It just eddy's round the screen, no cars, no tracks, nothing. What's wrong??

BTW, damngoodman999 your avatar's too cool


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Gears of war, Ninja Gaiden,, Has Anyone's Ps3 and xbox 360 giving visual troubles after recent firmware update?

I heard Xbox 360 NXE update giving many people E74 Error
and the recent PS3 update slowed down my Dashboard a lot, even games that i have installed are getting some minor slowdowns


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2009)

God Of War on PS2. Awesome game!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

> BTW, damngoodman999 your avatar's too cool




thank u !!!

Any one finished the world in conflict game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Addicted to Test Drive Unlimited! . I got a problem with it, when I go to test drive the car at the very beginning of the game. It just eddy's round the screen, no cars, no tracks, nothing



What's wrong, guys?? Please help me! I got a *sneeze* copy. But only this game, don't think I am *cough* guy .


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2009)

@nvidiageek
AFAIK,Thats an issue with the *cough* version... Man, thats a nice game and played it some times back... Why dont u get a original copy and give that a try...


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 19, 2009)

Finished GHIII carrer mode on Easy... hunting for some new games now .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb - Maybe you are right.

[offtopic: Why haven't they made this thread a sticky?? It's having more posts & views than 'Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES Here' thread ]


----------



## cooldudie3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii!!!
I am so addicted to that game I can't stop.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 19, 2009)

CoD 4 on PC. Dark Sector sucks!! Uninstalled it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2009)

Addicted to Burnout Paradise PC(about 20% done, pretty easy game).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 19, 2009)

Ordered Mass Effect from NextWorld after reading some positive reviews. Will get FEAR 2 by tomorrow


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mass effect really gr8 , its look like been really in to the space


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2009)

On Chapter 8 of Dark Sector & half way through X-Blades. Trying to pick up Blazing Angels: Secret Missions of WWII.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Ordered Mass Effect from NextWorld after reading some positive reviews. Will get FEAR 2 by tomorrow



You made a big mistake. Even though the graphics are pretty and the story is decent, the gameplay is boring... and dont get me wrong, I am an avid RPG fan but still I find this game boring and dull.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> You made a big mistake. Even though the graphics are pretty and the story is decent, the gameplay is boring... and dont get me wrong, I am an avid RPG fan but still I find this game boring and dull.




u r 100% right , the graphics are only gr8 ,, but makes me sick of the gameplay 

got 2 times headache while playing that !!


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 20, 2009)

^^Me too Mass effect hater.Dont know why many addicted to it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

Does it have a multiplayer?



damngoodman999 said:


> u r 100% right , the graphics are only gr8 ,, but makes me sick of the gameplay
> 
> got 2 times headache while playing that !!



Means I must keep a couple of Disprin tablets with me while playing this game


----------



## shaunak (Feb 20, 2009)

Robocode


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Does it have a multiplayer?
> 
> 
> 
> Means I must keep a couple of Disprin tablets with me while playing this game




really very very slow game , sure many of them had headaches 

also need to download many patches for the game  !!!


Drink something or eat some thing then also it get bored ,,, but the game grafix is really EYE candy wonderful should really be playing with 42"LCD means gr8


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

Cancelled the Mass Effect order. Tell me a game which is worth buying the original with a good multiplayer. ASAP!


----------



## gudduthemaster (Feb 20, 2009)

completed gta iv 3 times 
currently addicted to Bully(pc)and NBA2K9


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

Got some money to shell out for a PS3 game. Which one outta Saints Row 2,Burnout Paradise Ultimate box and Killzone 2 should I consider buying?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 21, 2009)

Killzone 2


----------



## chavo (Feb 21, 2009)

go 4 killzone 2 its awsome game

addicted 2 burnout Paradise will finish today


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

Got Killzone 2 today but yet to try it out.
Started Devil May Cry 4 on PC with Xbox 360 controller and it's so much fun. The gameplay and graphics are amazing! Please recommend me some more hack n slash games of this kind. 
BTW do I need to know the DMC story? How are DMC 3 Dante's awakening/Special edition DMC and DMC2?
Also started Final Fantasy VIII Crisis core on PSP. Somewhat same as DMC


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 21, 2009)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 3.

Though a lil childish, its damn addictive.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

Yu-Gi-Oh? Sounds familiar? What's it? That card thingy? If I remember right then it's also a cartoon series.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 21, 2009)

CoD 4 FTW!!! (now playing on "Hard" Level )


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh? Sounds familiar? What's it? That card thingy? If I remember right then it's also a cartoon series.



Yes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ Duel Monsters?


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 22, 2009)

^Its Duel Masters... its a different thing.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2009)

Burnout paradise Ultimate box. awesome racing game!!!


----------



## chavo (Feb 22, 2009)

started with stranglehold(chinese character)
its awsome game like total overdose
amazing game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 22, 2009)

Do I need to know DMC 1,2 and 3 story before playing DMC4?
I've got DMC3 SE and DMC4.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Do I need to know DMC 1,2 and 3 story before playing DMC4?
> I've got DMC3 SE and DMC4.


Not really. DMC 4 is almost like a fresh start on it's story side. Although there will be a few character references which you may not understand, if you haven't played the previous titles. Apart from that no biggie. If you do need a quick recap, DMC 4 will have a DMC History section in which it will give you a quick rundown of it's previous storylines in brief.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 22, 2009)

And DMC3 SE?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2009)

It's supposed to be the prequel of the original Devil May Cry. It explains the feud between Dante & his brother Vergil. You can complete that & then complete DMC 1 if you want (atleast that's what I did). DMC 2 is not even worth picking up. It's not connected to the main storyline in any form & is a complete disgrace to the DMC series. DMC 3 is by far the best in the entire DMC series.


----------



## voljin1987 (Feb 22, 2009)

Me playing Dota and Oblivion (Elder Scrolls 4)..



Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's supposed to be the prequel of the original Devil May Cry. It explains the feud between Dante & his brother Vergil. You can complete that & then complete DMC 1 if you want (atleast that's what I did). DMC 2 is not even worth picking up. It's not connected to the main storyline in any form & is a complete disgrace to the DMC series. DMC 3 is by far the best in the entire DMC series.





Dosen't Dante die in one of those games.. Which one???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2009)

Currently addicted to ThinkDigit Forum . Anyway, suggest me some 4 titles. I have GTA IV, AC & Burnout Paradise. Suggest me some new games , those games should not contain zombie kinda things.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

Try Devil May Cry 3 and 4 if you haven't tried em yet. Both are awesome.
Call Of Duty World At War is also a must play game!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 23, 2009)

> Dosen't Dante die in one of those games.. Which one???



no one bro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

Dante dies and DMC phinis!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2009)

Have played CoD: WaW, BiA:HH, Fallout 3, R6V2......Suggest me some FPS & RPG & TPS games, those games should not contain...you know


----------



## skippednote (Feb 23, 2009)

Congo the Thread is Sticky.
ThanX MODS and Admins.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2009)

Currently playing:
F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin [PC]
Secret Service: Ultimate Sacrifice [PC]
Blazing Angels II: Secret Missions of WWII [PC]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

Started DMC3 but couldnt stand the awkward controls and graphics issues. Will get this one for PS2 maybe. Will get Endwar in some time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 23, 2009)

^I told you...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone playing 

Mirrors Edge 

Saints Row

Mass Effect


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 23, 2009)

^Mirror's Edge is a nice game.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

ya grafix is gr8 ,, mass effect is bored @ the beginning but later it going grr8 , i dono how , but sure it makes addiction


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

@damngoodman,yeah I'm playing Mirror's Edge(once in a while) and started Mass effect.
How is Shellshock2 people? The concept seems very interesting!  
X-blades seems to be a nonsense hack n slash game.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ ya / mass effect gr8 , beginning its boring continue , when u r posted as spectre in the game u r full command to the space ship & u ll love the game


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 23, 2009)

i am playing fear 2 , man it really came up to my expectations . kudos for WB and monolith !!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 24, 2009)

Currently playing Pure and Burnout Paradise(this is awesome)


My 1st Post


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got off from a MP session of Project Origin. If anyone wants to head into an online session, just let me know. It's awesome fun. The maps & game modes are total fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

You got original?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not out in India yet, remember? It's out only on Steam.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

So,how did you play online? 
Anyways,I'll get it by tomorrow. Will have a game then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So,how did you play online?


They just built it that way I guess.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 24, 2009)

they don't even try to market there stuff here and then rant about *&^%$.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh boy. F.E.A.R 2 MP is just awesome. I think I spent more time in it then the actual game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting NecroVision and Cryostasis. The former's concept seems interesting.
Got Shellshock 2. Will try in some time. 
Playing Oblivion right now. Amazing game! Although I'm not a RPG fan but this game is just mind blowing! Also started Fable-The lost chapters.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 24, 2009)

^Dont try Shellshock... it would be better if you just go and learn for your exams rather wasting time on that crap .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

Syllabus already done So,playing games.
Just came back from an hour long Killzone 2 session and I've honestly no clue what it's all about. Halghast n all? The graphics are great and it was tough getting used to a controller for a FPS but managed it in less than 15 minutes. Wish I had played Killzone on PS2,really I dunno what the story actually is.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree. Shellshock 2 was an utter disappointment. No real point in playing the game whatsoever. It's very very short & wouldn't take much effort to complete it. Cryostasis on the other hand is worth the effort. Although it's optimisation is doubtful. I completed the Russian version when it was launched. It was a pretty good survival horror game. I just got hold of NecroVision as well. Trying that out right after I complete Project Origin.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

Just read Killzone story and I'm sure that I'm playing one helluva game(KZ2).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just read Killzone story and I'm sure that I'm playing one helluva game(KZ2).




Are u playing mass effect


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2009)

^
Not really. 
Oblivion and CivCity Rome on PC. 
Killzone 2 on PS3.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 25, 2009)

completed fear 2 right now , didnt like the ending though.........looking forward to play warhammer 40.000 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2009)

People suggest me some good strategy games. Got Endwar right now. How is C&Q?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Feb 25, 2009)

COD 5 again


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> completed fear 2 right now , didnt like the ending though.........looking forward to play warhammer 40.000 .





dawn of war 2 is fantastic


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> People suggest me some good strategy games. Got Endwar right now. How is C&Q?



Command and Conquer : Red Alert 3 is good.... also try out Company of Heroes.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> dawn of war 2 is fantastic



yeah ....it is


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 26, 2009)

~snipped~

Mod Edit: No help for pirated games/software.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Now playing:-

Burnout Paradise(dam gr8 for my first burnout game)
X-Blades(doesn't worth the name  )
Devil May Cry 4 & 3 (I'm addicted bad )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2009)

NecroVision! Awesome game! Cool graphics. But getting only 25-30 FPS. I guess due to the high resolution and game's graphics. But the game is very very playable. Very smooth.
So,here's the story. It's 1916 during the WWI days and we are an American guy who has joined the British army and have to fight Germans. They have leaked the toxic gas all around and we have to get outta there but soon Vampires and monsters show up and the story unfolds. I've not yet reached the vampire part but game sure looks good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2009)

Currently playing:
NecroVision [PC]
Blazing Angels II: Secret Missions of WWII [PC]

Was thinking of starting off with Suffering II: Ties that Bind on my PS2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2009)

How's Blazing Angels II: Secret Missions of WWII?? Is it a 'chic' game?? Any new WWII games, huh?? Bored of playin' CoD: WaW, finished it nearly 10 times! Addicted to 'Mod'ed Fallout 3, doin' some side quests. Tomorrow's the day of GTA IV for me


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2009)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage..... Nice game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> How's Blazing Angels II: Secret Missions of WWII?? Is it a 'chic' game?? Any new WWII games, huh?? Bored of playin' CoD: WaW, finished it nearly 10 times! Addicted to 'Mod'ed Fallout 3, doin' some side quests. Tomorrow's the day of GTA IV for me


What's a "chic" game? 

Blazing Angels II is a arcade flight combat game.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Feb 27, 2009)

Playing F.E.A.R....a creepy game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2009)

@Ethan,liked NecroVisioN?

UPDATE:Just finished the first mission of NecroVisioN and I recommend it to every gamer out there. Awesome game!
Next in the row are FEAR 2 and Endwar.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes it is pretty good. The action is fast & the guns are just radical. It did BSOD'd on me once though. The feel is pretty similar to Painkiller but the protagonist's cocky dialogues seem like a _deja vu_ of Serious Sam. The load times are excruciatingly painful. It takes atleast 2-3 minutes to load an entire level. Never ever experienced this with any game before. I am on chapter 3 currently.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

Now playing Burnout Ultimate Box(awesome) and X-Blades(sucks very much)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> NecroVision [PC]
> Blazing Angels II: Secret Missions of WWII [PC]
> 
> Was thinking of starting off with Suffering II: Ties that Bind on my PS2.




How is the Dark sector - i am ready to Buy , can u tell me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What's a "chic" game?
> 
> Blazing Angels II is a arcade flight combat game.



Ahhh! SH1T, I forgot. I thought in Blazing *Angels* II: Secret Missions of WWII, the word "Angels" as the X-Blades' protagonist-type , I didn't think I was Airplanes, my bad . Any WWII games, eh?? How "scary" is NecroVision??


----------



## skippednote (Feb 28, 2009)

Burnout Paradise:The Ultimate Box


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, bassam904, you are having a GPU, no?? Why not the GPU is mentioned in the sig??
Congrats, budd. You got yourself a "sticky" thread, I always wanted this thread to be.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> How is the Dark sector - i am ready to Buy , can u tell me


In a nutshell, it's awesome. I completed the whole game a few days back & it was an excellent game. The weapons & the Glaive that you have is a deadly combination against the enemies. The game also allows you upgrade, buy & sell weapons _a la_ Resident Evil 4. The best part is to decapitate the enemies using your Glaive in slow-mo & with the camera following it. The boss fights are pretty good. It's very similar to Gears of War in terms of gameplay. I'd say now is a good time to pick it up since it also has an English text conversion. Definitely a must have.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys hows the burnout paradise ultimate box?


----------



## skippednote (Feb 28, 2009)

^
one word.......AWESOME


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

^^You have GPU, no man??


----------



## skippednote (Feb 28, 2009)

No i don't...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2009)

@Ethan,Where do I find the explosives in the second chapter to blow up the stones? Also there is time limit which really pisses me off.
And what about the performance? What FPS are you getting? I'm getting only 25-30.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys i need some feedback on games, so that i buy them.. Coz i am going to buy originals and so not intend to waste money on worthless games

Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box(Already chose to buy)
Fallout 3
Race Driver GRiD
Devil May Cry 4 (Have a controller )
Mirrors Edge
Left 4 Dead


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan,Where do I find the explosives in the second chapter to blow up the stones? Also there is time limit which really pisses me off.
> And what about the performance? What FPS are you getting? I'm getting only 25-30.


I know that's a really annoying part. I can't really pin-point the exact location as I was literally running like a mad man trying to find it. There is a passage below which has two outlets. You need to head down there & take a left. Head straight & you might find a door where you'll encounter those soldiers. Finish them off & head a bit further until you find a door, where you'll find the last dynamite 

I have everything turned to it's max & I get an average of 45-50 most of the time. In heavy fight sequences & lightning spots, it tends to dip to 28fps. It's optimised way better than Cryostasis.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Fallout 3 
2. Race Driver GRID
3. DMC 4
4. Mirror's Edge
5. L4D
These are my suggestions. From best to worst [bad].


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

So now, the choice is mine...
OK, Let me pick the first three...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

Dam it. Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X demo is delayed to 3rd March.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> So now, the choice is mine...
> OK, Let me pick the first three...



Very good decision 

When will Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. release?? In March, eh?? Please suggest me some games, guys. I didn't get any answer for my first request . Maybe for this one I may get a answer . No scary games!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2009)

@Ethan,Thanks. I'm getting about 30 FPS coz of the high resolution I guess. 1680x1050. Nevertheless,it's very playable.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

Virtua Tennis 3.

Just played a five setter (Hard difficulty) match of Fedex vs Nadal.

Damn, Nadal is fast even in Video Game. He won. This game is awesome. Nadal hits those powerful angles to that kept my keyboard very very very busy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2009)

^^
Nice game there!


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 28, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> How is the Dark sector - i am ready to Buy , can u tell me



When did Dark Sector came for PC?????? Thought it was a Console exclusive 




desiibond said:


> Virtua Tennis 3.
> 
> Just played a five setter (Hard difficulty) match of Fedex vs Nadal.
> 
> Damn, Nadal is fast even in Video Game. He won. This game is awesome. Nadal hits those powerful angles to that kept my keyboard very very very busy.



The game is even better at Very Hard Difficulty


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Virtua Tennis 3.
> 
> Just played a five setter (Hard difficulty) match of Fedex vs Nadal.
> 
> Damn, Nadal is fast even in Video Game. He won. This game is awesome. Nadal hits those powerful angles to that kept my keyboard very very very busy.


Do you mean Federer V/S Nadal? 

The game is awesome. It used to run & look brilliantly even on my 7900GT. It's been a long time since I have tried a hand at it. Might install it again. Controller is the best option to play this game. This game had the best & the most realistic visuals yet for any Tennis game.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> When did Dark Sector came for PC?????? Thought it was a Console exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Tried just two games in a match and I just couldn't reach Nadal's cross court shots 

So, decreased difficulty to Hard.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Do you mean Federer V/S Nadal?
> 
> The game is awesome. It used to run & look brilliantly even on my 7900GT. It's been a long time since I have tried a hand at it. Might install it again. Controller is the best option to play this game. This game had the best & the most realistic visuals yet for any Tennis game.



yeah.

Undoubtedly, it's the best Tennis game I ever played. Tried to use Xbox 360 controller but it didn't work. Any idea how to make it work?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Yeah. Tried just two games in a match and I just couldn't reach Nadal's cross court shots
> 
> So, decreased difficulty to Hard.


Controller my friend. Cross court shots are very difficult to counter on a keyboard. It's more fluid on a controller.



> Tried to use Xbox 360 controller but it didn't work. Any idea how to make it work?


I'll have to get back to you on that one. I haven't tried my 360 controller yet. I tried it when I had that _el cheapo_ PS2 like controller with me. It auto-configured itself if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Please suggest me some games, guys. I didn't get any answer for my first request . Maybe for this one I may get a answer . No scary games!



No answer again! huh?? Please tell me guys.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

Try Virtua Tennis 3 mate. You'll love it.

If you are using ATI card, install 1.01 patch as the game crashes a lot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> No answer again! huh?? Please tell me guys.



Arrey tu toh dukhi aatma hai
Chal try these games:
NecroVisioN
Condemned Criminal Origins
Indigo Prophecy AKA Farhenheit,Man you'll be glued to it!
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 if you haven't tried it yet. Another great game.
Fable-The lost chapters. Play this or I'll kill you!!

Abhi ke liye yehi hai. Play these and come for more.

@Ethan,yeah I installed the game right now and it doesn't detect my Xbox 360 controller. Dunno why.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

^Are you talking about VT3? I'll seriously have to install it & check it out again. I'm pretty sure it allowed custom control configuration. Have you guys tried it out? 

I'll install it first thing tomorrow when I get back from my class. Can't stay up late tonight. Have to wake up at 5:30 in the morning.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

It's working after installing Patch 1.0.1



Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Are you talking about VT3? I'll seriously have to install it & check it out again. I'm pretty sure it allowed custom control configuration. Have you guys tried it out?
> 
> I'll install it first thing tomorrow when I get back from my class. Can't stay up late tonight. Have to wake up at 5:30 in the morning.



Don't worry Ethan. Yes. It's working after the patch 1.0.1. And yes, I am able to use change controller setup. Sleep well 

Time to Make FedEX Happy


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2009)

whats the min requirement to play VT3?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2009)

Your PC should be able to play this game.

Pentium 4 2 GHz, 512 MB RAM, graphic card 256 MB (GeForce 5900 or better), Windows 2000/XP


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 1, 2009)

Our college is having its a lameo Cultural-Tech fest and this they are also having "Gaming Tournament". As most of the guys dunno **** and a friend of mine who is organizing this $hit called me last night to help him out and I agreed. He wanted games that could run on 512MB RAM(system) no GPU, u know how messed up college PCs are.
Anyways I told him following:


FPS Multiplayer- CS
Race- NFS MW
Sports- Cricket 07 and FIFA 08
RTS- AOE 3
Any other game that can be fun to play or will be a better choice in the abve mentioned categories, please lemme know.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 1, 2009)

^
These would be fine.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2009)

Warcraft
Quake 3 Arena


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Arrey tu toh dukhi aatma hai
> Chal try these games:
> NecroVisioN
> Condemned Criminal Origins
> ...



Thanks mate. Ha thum sahi ho, mei bahut dukhi aatma hoo  []. Anyway, You've suggested all those freakin' Phucin' scary games , I've played R6V2 superb! But no cut-scenes. NecroVisioN's Demo, eh?? Is it scary?? Are there any zombies, supernatural things in C:CO as well as in Farhenheit, huh?? Can I play Fables II or I must play Fables: The Lost Chapters, 'cause you'll cyber-kill me! 
ThanQ very much, budd


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 1, 2009)

^^
Indigo Prophecy is a must play game! SUPSPENSE!!!
NecroVisioN got Zombies and vampires but not too scary. It's a nice phun game!
fable II sucks! Fable:The lost chapters FTW!
CCO is too much for you dude! Leave it. If you play it then I won't have to kill you

GUN is another game that you might want to try out. Pretty old but phun! I'm gonna install it too. Last time(in 06) when I had finished 3/4 of the game,mah PC crashed everything gone!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> GUN is another game that you might want to try out. Pretty old but phun! I'm gonna install it too. Last time(in 06) when I had finished 3/4 of the game,mah PC crashed everything gone!



GUN is agreat game...completed it twice.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah GUN was superb.I completed it.Very easy game except the last level.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 1, 2009)

GUN is great. Especially the horse riding


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Can anybody tell me about shell shock 2 and silent hill 4?


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 1, 2009)

Heard Shell Shock 2 is bull$hit.Ask psychosocial for more details.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, Shellshock 2 is worthless... dont waste time on it.

On the other hand, Silent Hill 4 is one of the must play games!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 2, 2009)

Bhai maine to Shellshock 2 ka end bhi kar diya thha! All in all a crap game as compared to its original iteration. LOL first game ever I saw where Handgun was more powerful than an Assault Rifle!


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Counter Strike


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Uninstalling NecroVision for the time being. Has BSOD'd almost 2 times now. Have to hard reboot each time it happens. So until a patch it released, I'm not touching it again.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh i just messed up shell shock with system shock....duh...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 2, 2009)

Shell shock 2 is some what nice but not much better : can play one time 

but now going for the STALKER -clear sky 2nd time , flatout -UC  

Completed Mass Effect superb story line ultimate grafix - Please RPG lovers play the game sure u ll love it .


----------



## VenkiP4 (Mar 2, 2009)

Completed F.E.A.R awesome game......Can u guys suggest me good FPS game....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Indigo Prophecy is a must play game! SUPSPENSE!!!
> NecroVisioN got Zombies and vampires but not too scary. It's a nice phun game!
> fable II sucks! Fable:The lost chapters FTW!
> ...



Fable II Zucks! Awright, Am gonna play C:CO with someone around me & light the room up. Are there any RTS', huh?? Didn't play RTS for a long time after AoE3. How's Warhammer..err...[4k or 40k ] Age of Reckoning & CoH:OF?? NecroVisioN's Demo, no?? Anyway, suggest me some no-scary FPS games which would run on my partially-rusted rig.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't play RTS games. Last one I finished was AOE3 with Asian Dynasties expansion. I play CivCity Rome sometimes but not much. It's a nice game. Caesar IV is also good.

Non-scary FPS huh? Play GRAW  and GRAW 2. I've heard Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell series is also good. Me gonna try it out after my exams

I am more of a RPG,scary FPS games or Indigo Prophcy like gamer. Some sports games like tennis,cricket and soccer here and there but FPS FTW!

For RTS,Empire:Total War is out. You might want to give it a shot.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2009)

^Ok, Ethan says G.R.A.W. 2's not good. So I dropped it. Played Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, good TPS. Any other games like BiA:HH or CoD:WaW?? I can't simply think of buying scary-FPS'. How's Lost Planet: Extreme Conditions?? When's your exams gonna end??

[offtopic: What's FTW??]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2009)

^^
1.Medal Of Honor series. Latest one being Airborne.
2.30th March 
3.Splinter cell is not TPS,more of a stealth based adventure.
4.Lost Planet is OKish. Don't expect much out of it.
5. FTW- For the win or Fu(k the world

Got hold of Caesar IV. Nice game!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> 1.Medal Of Honor series. Latest one being Airborne.
> 2.30th March
> 3.Splinter cell is not TPS,more of a stealth based adventure.
> ...




oh , mass effect is wonderful story line especially the ending amazing gr8 , sure play that one with out fail ,,,

RPG players dont miss the mass effect ::


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> How's Lost Planet: Extreme Conditions??


I can vouch for this game any day. It's one of Capcom's most under rated game. I am actually planning to replay it again. The game was amazing. I am a huge TPS fan & this game was a visual treat. Also I love huge boss fights & this game offered that (and much more). You have a great range of arsenal to choose from. You be battling 2 set of enemies i.e. The Akrid & the snow Pirates. The snow clad landscapes is a treat to watch. The game is fairly long, so you won't be disappointed. Mech fights will all be a part of the game & that is simple amazing. Boss fights are larger than life. If you still haven't tried it then you're missing out on something good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to all for your information. Now I am playing FEAR Project Origin.Can anybody tell me how to use X360 controller with this game?It doesn't have any game pad support option.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Why in the world would anyone want to play an FPS with a controller?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why in the world would anyone want to play an FPS with a controller?



Because human being has invented the controller to play games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Huh? Forget I even asked. *slaps forehead*


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just installed Stranglehold yesterday... Pretty cool... say 6.5/10...
Its a Max Payne clone without the gritty realism or the awesome story...


----------



## chavo (Mar 3, 2009)

voljin1987 said:


> Just installed Stranglehold yesterday... Pretty cool... say 6.5/10...
> Its a Max Payne clone without the gritty realism or the awesome story...



i played tht game nice game
but its very small 
finished in just 1 day


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2009)

Just finished F.E.A.R 2 : Project Origin, awesome game, deserves least 2 replays, going for all the Intels and Reflex Injectors this time.

Burnout Paradise is nice.

Anyone played Shellshock 2? How would you rate it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 3, 2009)

shellshock2 i am getting really mad of that game !!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys, thought of buying Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory and Mercenaries 2. How are there two games?? And how much would you rate these games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

tkin said:


> Anyone played Shellshock 2? How would you rate it?


Very very poor. It's not even worth a single try.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why in the world would anyone want to play an FPS with a controller?





jojothedragon said:


> Because human being has invented the controller to play games.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Huh? Forget I even asked. *slaps forehead*


----------



## constantine (Mar 4, 2009)

I am currently playing burnout paradise, left 4 dead and gta 4!
awesome game!

just finished mirrors edge , devil may cry 4 !

all awesome games !


shittiest game i've ever played recently  - GRID,Mercenaries 2
Greatest Game of all time - God of war !! obviously!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ GRID is the first class game on the grafix and racing simulation


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Guys, thought of buying Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory and Mercenaries 2. How are there two games?? And how much would you rate these games.



Both are nice. Merc2 is great!


----------



## harirajrathod (Mar 4, 2009)

Dawn Of War-dark Crusade
Company Of Heroes


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ very old games


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2009)

Installed Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box. The city is well sculpted and the grafix is awesome. I even played it at medium settings with no AA, with my rig.(P4HT@3.7GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT). I got a steady 16-19FPS and at low settings, i got above 23FPS. 
The gameplay is excellent. But the control is the only think makes me bit annoying. Also there is no menu to access the controller settings, which is so poor for such good game.

Finally i add it in my Hall of Fame of games...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 4, 2009)

Finished Crysis for the 7th time  .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ Man u r really mad " i cant even play crysis 2nd time"


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 4, 2009)

gonna lay ma hands on crysis warhead


----------



## constantine (Mar 4, 2009)

^ warhead now ?
wow your slow !

and i get upto 60fps in burnout paradise runing on high 1440*900 2x AA , 8600gt 1gb 

and merc 2 is way too boring . pandemic tried to incorporate the gta style into it but miserably failed !! 

i'd rather play crysis 7 times 

hows flatout 3 , cryostasis and kill switch  ? will get it soon!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 4, 2009)

ye damn slow,have ya got crysis  warhead with you


----------



## constantine (Mar 4, 2009)

i do have crysis warhead installed on my comp presently . y?
its an extremely small game finished it in a day!


----------



## harirajrathod (Mar 5, 2009)

does anyone play on garena???????????????????????????????????????????????
 or 
Hamachi?????????????????????????????????
lets play one on one if so (^,..,^)......xD 

apparently playing perfect world-international  (mmorpg)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2009)

Can any body tell me about Dungeon Siege 2 ?


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 5, 2009)

its a oldie but DIABLO 2


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys, please someone tell me how to configure Controller in Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box? Playing it with keyboard is not a good idea...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Both are nice. Merc2 is great!




Thanks, Sun. BTW, how's this: Commandos 3??
Yesterday I installed Burnout Paradise TUB. It's superb, amazing, mind blowing & mind boggling . The Cars' physics, city all are great!One stoopid Q: How's GTA IV??  Didn't ask how's that game & am gonna buy that. How are that game's physics and err..all??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> One stoopid Q: How's GTA IV??  Didn't ask how's that game & am gonna buy that. How are that game's physics and err..all??




how dare you ask such a *stoopid* question?its a crime & sin to be not playing GTA IV even after so long of its release date.
this game can boast of some really good animations.when you drive a car it actually feels like driving one,you can feel yhe shifting of the weight.when you hit something really hard after driving quite fast niko comes flying out the car window,the rag doll effects are awesome..IMO the explosions are even better than crysis.burning fires & smoke look ultra realistic.in one word this is one GTA that will make non GTA fans or even first time GTA players fall in love with it. Get the game NOW.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Never liked Commandos. Get GTA IV right now!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Currently playing: 
Blazing Angels II [PC] (Love this game)
Yakuza 2 [PS2]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Hee hee. Sure you guys are one real GTA IV-addict. Yeah! Am gonna install right now [bought just now]. Can't wait! 
@sekhar_xxx - Sure! Am a GTA fan too


----------



## constantine (Mar 6, 2009)

use  the burnout config tool ( burnout destination folder)

GTA 4 is a superb game!! 

and its way easier to play burnout on a keyboard

and i love diablo 2 too !! 

it was an awesome game for its time 

cant wait for diablo 3!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 6, 2009)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2
The Suffering Ties That Bind
Serious Sam 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

^I was planning to completed Ties that Bind on the PS2. Which level are you on? I just completed the initial level.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got Silent Hill Homecoming. 
FEAR 2 COMPLETED in HARD mode. Bad ending and HARD mode not challenging. Too easy. I expected more scare and AI challenge.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

Just started FEAR2. Not as good as I expected. Can anybody tell me how to use the medicpack? Pressing Z doesn't work!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

^It does work. You might have your armour level maxed out & hence aren't able to use it. Once the armour level is completely out, your health with start taking a hit. That's when you hit the 'Z' key to boost your health. The armour is indicated with those blue bars just above the health meter.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any good game for cricket for Laptop?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 6, 2009)

harry10 said:


> Any good game for cricket for Laptop?




 CRICKET 08


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> CRICKET 08


 
Any idea where can i get it from?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 6, 2009)

Get it from Music World, Landmark and Planet M kinda shops


----------



## Nuxer (Mar 6, 2009)

The Adventures of Rick Rocket (Linux).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

FEAR 2 Project Origin and Brain Lara International cricket 07. Eagerly waiting for EA Cricket 09!

@Harry10,it's a mod for cricket 07 developed by Planet Cricket team. Just a patch.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2009)

Addicted to GTA IV! after a long period of time. It's simply superb! Now I know why people love GTA IV so much, now, me too


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^ y r u playing games very late - did u play mass effect


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2009)

Addicted to Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^I was planning to completed Ties that Bind on the PS2. Which level are you on? I just completed the initial level.



4th level called  The Hardest Homecoming.
Game's good till now especially the sounds.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah. The best part about it was to switch to Insanity mode & slash the hell out of all those creatures. The gore level is just bizarre in this game. Not to mention those creepy flashbacks sequences.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 7, 2009)

^^
I didnt expect it to be that good.
I just thought it would be average .. But now I am likin it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I know. I didn't play the first one, so won't feel connected to the storyline. I had tried the demo on my MK: Shaolin Monks disc on my PS2. Played one level & got the whole game. I just haven't found time to play it fully but will do one of these days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2009)

Now playing Silent Hill Homecoming.Awesome game dudes. I'm loving it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ y r u playing games very late - did u play mass effect



No! But I have that in my mind too.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2009)

Completed Indigo Prophecy just now.Awesome game.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 7, 2009)

^^
Its lying on my PC for 2 years now ... And still havent played it.
Need to try it ASAP.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Guys, thought of buying Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory and Mercenaries 2. How are there two games?? And how much would you rate these games.


Chaos Theory is the best 3rd person stealth game till date, merc 2 just sucks like hell.

Buy Chaos Theory, well worth the purchase.

Finished COD4 again(5hrs straight).


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Its lying on my PC for 2 years now ... And still havent played it.
> Need to try it ASAP.



It is really nice game.One of the best stories I have seen in a video game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2009)

Dam it. I have been stuck with Mission 8 (Target: Red Square) of Blazing Angels 2 for like 3 days now. Can't get past that mission at all. It's been such a long time in my PC gaming spree that any game has made me this agitated to complete. Just have a couple of days to end this game before H.A.W.X comes out.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys, where do i find d save game of resident evil 4?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

I am in Last mission of GTA:San Andreas...captured 20 territories.."End of the Line"...I just want to complete this mission..Till now i have not used single cheat....hope will not use in last mission...Dude is this last mission really tough...????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Guys, where do i find d save game of resident evil 4?


Here you go: 
*www.cheathappens.com/cheat_index.asp?titleID=12192#isSavegame


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2009)

Not tat tough if u know d tactics.. its the most interesting mission in san andreas.
@Ethan
i dont want any 100% save game thingy. i juz want to bkup of ma save game as i m going to format ma pc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

Could anyone suggest a CoD 4 type of game?
CoD 5 is not available yet, and I'm tired of playing CS 
Basically I'm looking for a war based FPS
And yeah, finished CoD 4 again (3rd time)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Ethan
> i dont want any 100% save game thingy. i juz want to bkup of ma save game as i m going to format ma pc.


Oh ok. I'm pretty sure most of the Capcom save games locations must be common.

In Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\CAPCOM\Resident Evil 4

In Windows Vista: C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Capcom\resident evil 4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2009)

Is Blazing Angels II a new game??? Do you guys really think I should buy Assassin's Creed??? 

Pretty old game, though. And, Crysis' the most demanding game till date, right??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
lolunub! Assassin's creed FTW! Haven't you played it yet? Seriously dude,do you live in Kabul?
Yeah Crysis really makes your PC bend on its knees.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 9, 2009)

Well from what I've read on the net GTA$ is as good in bringing a system to its knees as Crysis.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 9, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Could anyone suggest a CoD 4 type of game?
> CoD 5 is not available yet, and I'm tired of playing CS
> Basically I'm looking for a war based FPS
> And yeah, finished CoD 4 again (3rd time)



Try Rainbow Six Vegas 2.Its different from COD4(Cover based system and squad tactics) but the action and intensity are pretty much the same.
Also u can try COD4 MP ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Well from what I've read on the net GTA$ is as good in bringing a system to its knees as Crysis.


The only difference being that Crysis scales with high end hardware & apparently GTA IV has little to no scaling regardless of your hardware.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oh ok. I'm pretty sure most of the Capcom save games locations must be common.
> 
> In Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\CAPCOM\Resident Evil 4
> 
> In Windows Vista: C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Capcom\resident evil 4


 
Thanks Dude.. Will check it out when i am back to home...


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Well from what I've read on the net GTA$ is as good in bringing a system to its knees as Crysis.


GTA 4 is the worst optimized game ever in the history of games, changing the settings don't have any effect on FPS, they released a new patch which destroys the game, now I have worst pop ins ever, heck sometimes the road appears after a few seconds when the game loads.

GTA 4 does what Crysis does in Maximum Settings without even getting close to the visuals that crysis offers.


----------



## nishant1512 (Mar 9, 2009)

the game i'm currently addicted to??? 

well its not one.
some of all time favorites is 
FIFA 09
CRYSIS
CRYSIS WARHEAD

presently the most addictive game is THE WORLD OF GOO.
has anyone tried it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2009)

I never had a problem with performance in GTA4 ^_^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*In GTA San Andreas, "End of the Line" I killed Big Smoke , escape from the building and now i have to chase tennepy with sweet in firetruck back...omg!! 3 failed...any suggestion...and plz no cheat suggestion..
*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> lolunub! Assassin's creed FTW! Haven't you played it yet? Seriously dude,do you live in Kabul?
> Yeah Crysis really makes your PC bend on its knees.



Hee hee. No, but my family's like Kabul . Very (Phucing ) strict in Gaming, now more strict 'cause boards are near, That's the problem. Ok, Gonna have to try it, eh?? How's Call of Juarez?? Am gonna ask many "How's this'" and "How's that's", You guys are havin' patience, no??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes,we have bagful of patience
Call Of Jaurez is short and just another shoot em up game. Not worth trying. On the other hand GUN FTW!
Which standard boards mate? I am giving 10th boards.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2009)

^PU II, budd. Ma a$$' burnin' up. SH1T! Just 3 days to go. Ohh! Man.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 10, 2009)

currently addicted to playing ERAGON n tat too wit a XBOX controller... it seriosuly rocks my world...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2009)

PES 2009 - Ain't gonna stop till PES 2010 is out!
Fallout 3 - Can't stop playing, so I go on delaying each quest and keep exploring


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

Mirror's Edge. Really different game. Never played such kind of gameplay before


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

People all those who haven't tried Indigo Prophecy yet need to do now! It's helluva game and what awesome engrossing story!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

what is the storyline like?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt
I cant find the save game of Resident Evil 4 in the location you mentioned. Please help me take the backup of ma save game guys...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 10, 2009)

mass effect too has superb story line


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Ethan_Hunt
> I cant find the save game of Resident Evil 4 in the location you mentioned. Please help me take the backup of ma save game guys...


Run a search for either Capcom or Resident Evil 4's directory in the Documents & Settings folder. It should definitely contain the directory's correct location.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Run a search for either Capcom or Resident Evil 4's directory in the Documents & Settings folder. It should definitely contain the directory's correct location.


 
Will sure do a search and be back after that...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 10, 2009)

GOW2-couldn't beat goddamn Zeus  in Titan mode,now playing the whole thing again for the fourth time..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> what is the storyline like?



We are Lucas cane an IIT technician and one night we find ourselves stabbing someone and the story revolves around the man  trying to find out what really happened. Really addictive. I played this game last time around 2.5 years back but unfortunately my PC crashed. I was halfway through. Started again today and already 23% through. The game contains supernatural stuff.
Play it man!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 10, 2009)

Completed silent hill homecoming. But I didn't understand the story cause this was my SH experience. What kind of place Silent Hill really is?


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 11, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Guys, where do i find d save game of resident evil 4?



Well a little Googling revealed that the savegames are saved in a file *SaveData.dat* in the folder C:\Program Files\Capcom\Resident Evil 4 (assuming default installation directory).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *In GTA San Andreas, "End of the Line" I killed Big Smoke , escape from the building and now i have to chase tennepy with sweet in firetruck back...omg!! 3 failed...any suggestion...and plz no cheat suggestion..
> *



*failed!!!!  any suggestion plz...*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

Currently playing:

Blazing Angels II [PC] (Mission 13)
Watchmen: The End is Nigh [PC] (co-op)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Ethan_Hunt
> I cant find the save game of Resident Evil 4 in the location you mentioned. Please help me take the backup of ma save game guys...



The savegames is in the location where Ethan told, but it's hidden. The Local Settings is a hidden folder. Try to 'search for the hidden file & folders' option, you might get


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2009)

Indigo Prophecy
GUN
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow and Original Splinter Cell.


----------



## GFz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am currently playing COD4(original) on Internode australian servers any idea where i can get Indian servers? 

Xfire : danteraj
comrade: Gfz . exe

And i have another problem i have an airtel 512 connection and 3 frnds are sharing it through ethernet hub , I cant connect to any other outside players through hamachi ( if i ping it says request timed out i cant figure out the problem) so any help form u guyz would be grateful!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

Brain Lara International Cricket 07 .[very good cricket game. i like it better then EA cricket 07 but they both are very good.]

War Craft Frozen Throne.[ first war craft game]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

^^
Blic 07 Ftw!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Well a little Googling revealed that the savegames are saved in a file *SaveData.dat* in the folder C:\Program Files\Capcom\Resident Evil 4 (assuming default installation directory).



Yes, you are right? BTW I already found it and take a bkup...Anyway thanks for your reply...



nvidiageek said:


> The savegames is in the location where Ethan told, but it's hidden. The Local Settings is a hidden folder. Try to 'search for the hidden file & folders' option, you might get



No, its not.. look at the above reply


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 13, 2009)

Guitar Hero III
Devil May Cry IV

[offtopic] I cant see the drop down menu with which you browse through the different sections of the forum (chit-chat, gamerz, etc)... anything wrong ? [/offtopic]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing much going on currently. Been playing DMC 4 & beating Sanctus without any health loss. Also been playing a bit of Bloody Palace using Dante. I suck using Dante though. 

Waiting for H.A.W.X to release.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 14, 2009)

Me and my friends currently playing Neo Contra co-op on the PS2 ... Anyone know any similar games for the PS2...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> [offtopic] I cant see the drop down menu with which you browse through the different sections of the forum (chit-chat, gamerz, etc)... anything wrong ? [/offtopic]



Yeah, they did some maintenance job & removed that . It was so convenient to browse the sections. They also renamed "Digit Technology Discussion Forum" to "Digit*'s *Technology Discussion Forum".


----------



## Pain (Mar 14, 2009)

Far Cry 2


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 14, 2009)

COD 5 - - But my system doesn't give me full gfx experience.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2009)

voljin1987 said:


> Me and my friends currently playing Neo Contra co-op on the PS2 ... Anyone know any similar games for the PS2...


This is a very short game but enjoyable. I completed it within 2 hours flat with my brother. Try Contra: Shattered Soldier & Ratchet: Deadlocked.


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 14, 2009)

Crashday, Excellent game..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Master of geeks said:


> Crashday, Excellent game..




which crashday ???


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 14, 2009)

Hahaha! finally beat God of War 2 in Titan mode.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

Bijji with eggjamj no time phor gaming. Just messing around in BLIC 07


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 15, 2009)

Slightly offtopic

Are there any Wrestling titles for the PC with decent visuals ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Slightly offtopic
> 
> Are there any Wrestling titles for the PC with decent visuals ?




WWE RAW 

WWE RAW 2


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This is a very short game but enjoyable. I completed it within 2 hours flat with my brother. Try Contra: Shattered Soldier & Ratchet: Deadlocked.


Lol it is very short... Just four levels huh or is there anything to unlock?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Phantom Lancer said:


> Slightly offtopic
> 
> Are there any Wrestling titles for the PC with decent visuals ?



I heard tat THQ were bringing out an online version of smackdown vs raw sometime in 2010..


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> WWE RAW
> 
> WWE RAW 2



No WWE RAW2 for PC.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 15, 2009)

WWe Raw 2 for PC is actually a mod not supported by the original devolopers ... so u are unlikely to find much info on that ......

It seems there are nt many Decent wrestling titles for PC


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

^oh


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 16, 2009)

Far Cry 2, trying to beat Doom 3 on nightmare mode. The hell level is tough.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

> Far Cry 2, trying to beat Doom 3 on nightmare mode. The hell level is tough.



eeeee ??? 

nightmare mode


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Addicted to BiA: EiB . 

[offtopic: Do you guys still love Crysis??? 'Cause I love it so much. Pls ans. this]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

voljin1987 said:


> Lol it is very short... Just four levels huh or is there anything to unlock?


You can unlock 3 more levels depending on the ranking you have got in all those four levels.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

@Nvidiageek,yeah Crysis is okayish
No gaming for me till I get my new PC on April 1-2. On Linux right now as Windows got f'ed up


----------



## VenkiP4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Playing CAPTAIN CLAW......finished it 4 years back......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2009)

Just loaded Fahrenheit on the PS2. It got me engaged for nearly 2 hours straight. I'll have to stall it though as have to complete H.A.W.X. Will definitely give it a go once I'm done with H.A.W.X, as it seemed very interesting.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> Playing CAPTAIN CLAW......finished it 4 years back......


lol, thats the first game I played, infact the first thing I did on my computer when Dad had bought it for me 7 years back.

I still fu(kin love that game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 21, 2009)

Just Started Time Shift(new one)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2009)

LR *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif this game rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=767335&postcount=34


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2009)

Currently playing:
Fahrenheit [PS2]
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X [PC]

Fahrenheit is a superb game. I have been addicted since 2 nights now. Very engaging & interesting storyline.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah I was playing that game until my Windows conked off! Will start again after boards.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm almost half way through most of it's story. Only Tyler's progress is a bit slow. Just encountered that controversial sex scene with Lucas & Tiffany. That's when I realised I had the European copy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 22, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Just Started Time Shift(new one)



Pretty good game.Dont know why was it under-rated.(GS gave it 6.5)


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

CS 1.6 online on steam ...........


----------



## fireshots (Mar 22, 2009)

NFS mostwanted, Undercover, FlatOut Ultimate Carnage on PC.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 22, 2009)

@amrawtanshx :-
Hey mate, do you really think that everything GS says is right ? 

Anyways, me addicted X-Men Legends II and Harry Potter 5 (kinda childish but still fun )... also playing Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 3 on PSP. Gotta stop gaming for awhile bcoz exams start this Saturday .


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 22, 2009)

Time shift is not that good IMHO.
Gets repetitive after a while.Except time shifting capabilitiees rest is just vanilla FPS


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

Pata Pata Pata Pon , Po Po Pon Pata Pon .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Pata Pata Pata Pon , Po Po Pon Pata Pon . 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6igFH4xDE
i am in Feaver mode . these words i hear everywhere , and i walk after speaking pata pata pata pon .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2009)

GTA IV on PS3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

Completed Fahrenheit yesterday night. Dam this was one of the finest games on the PS2. I can't believe I missed out a gem of a game like this. Unfortunately I got the bad ending & my arms didn't have enough strength to button mash anymore, so called it a quits.

Now back to H.A.W.X.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 23, 2009)

@ Physosocial
Yes, I do sometimes refer to Gamespot and regard it as a compelling truth . guilty: )

@Max_Demon
Pata Pata Pata Pon , Po Po Pon Pata Pon
Looks like song for a 1-2 year old.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaka Chaka Chaka Don 
Pon Pata Pon Pata Pon


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2009)

Resistance Retribution on PSP.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

Hows H.A.W.X ?

@Amrawtanshx :-
I pay more attention to user reviews... they are little less biased


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2009)

comix adventure
amazing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2009)

> Pretty good game.Dont know why was it under-rated.(GS gave it 6.5)


Yes dude really good game. My money was not wasted(Thank GOD).\



> Time shift is not that good IMHO.
> Gets repetitive after a while.Except time shifting capabilitiees rest is just vanilla FPS


Play in hard mode and see how it goes 



> Anyways, me addicted X-Men Legends II and Harry Potter 5 (kinda childish but still fun )... also playing Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 3 on PSP. Gotta stop gaming for awhile bcoz exams start this Saturday .
> __________________


Yo! man i'm also a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh and Duel masters.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 26, 2009)

Counterstrike Source and halo whn i get bored


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 26, 2009)

Few game's released on 24th of March.

1.Wheelman
2.Dark Sector
3.Wanted:Weapons of Fate.

All the three are pretty good game (There trailers binds me say this)

Ontopic: No games for now. 
Gaming resumes for me from April 26th due to exams.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 26, 2009)

Currently addicted to:
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X (mission 15) [PC]
Yakuza II [PS2]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2009)

Completed Time Shift today . The game is really good.


----------



## yippee (Mar 27, 2009)

i was a big fan of strategy based game and cossacks is my favorite game of all time
anyway i was searching for some good strategy game last week and i came across world in conflict old but nice game IMO


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys, been a long time, eh. How's Halo 2 ?? And...Ethan, how's H.A.W.X.??? And one more: how's Saints Row 2???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And @jojothedragon - Your avatar show's which are you playing currently, huh???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And @jojothedragon - Your avatar show's the game you're playing currently, huh???


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 27, 2009)

Halo 2 is fine.
H.A.W.X is a pretty good game.Sure enough to keep you glued.Must try.

And I should rather refrain myself on Saints Row 2.One of the worst optimised games for PC.And its car driving is way too pathetic.Strictly Avoid it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

Max Payne
F.E.A.R
f


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2009)

Halo 2 for the PC sucked royal balls. I uninstalled it within a few minutes into the game. 

Completed H.A.W.X on Hard mode today. The game was really good but unfortunately not as exciting as Blazing Angels II. If you're into flight action games & don't need an extremely difficult one, then this is just what you're looking for. 

Currently playing (and planning to play):
Wanted: Weapons of Fate [PC] (yet to install it)
Wheelman [PC] (should have it by Sunday)
Dark Sector [PC] (second run)


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 28, 2009)

Currently playing Crysis and Burnout 

and currently stuck in Crysis in the gravity less chamber   can anybody help?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2009)

shashank4u said:


> and currently stuck in Crysis in the gravity less chamber   can anybody help?


What specific part of it? Did you knock out those power cores? 

This level requires a lot of patience & searching.


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the following config:

Core 2 Duo E7300
2GB 800 Mhz DDR2 RAM
Intel DG31Gl motherboard with inbuilt graphics

Suggest me a good strategy game and a racing game that work on my rig. I cannot upgrade my graphics on this MB


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

Currently playing:
Wheelman [PC]


----------



## VenkiP4 (Mar 30, 2009)

currently playing COD4 single player..........
will start multiplayer once I finish single player


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 30, 2009)

> @ ethan
> 
> Currently playing:
> Wheelman [PC]



how is it can u post some screen shots ??

is it like GTA ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

Here you go:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34249_bvqqi/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2008-36-14-03.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34250_guvh2/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-52-54-85.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34251_w3gf4/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-53-46-20.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34252_zt4p0/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-55-24-10.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34253_nioyc/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-56-04-73.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34254_lv9y4/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-56-10-57.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34255_kvnf3/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2007-58-01-01.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34256_o8icw/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2008-01-29-09.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34257_o3qmi/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2008-04-15-34.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34258_lapjs/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2008-11-13-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34259_0tqoh/WheelmanGame-Final%202009-03-30%2008-14-41-07.jpg

Yes it's pretty much a combination of GTA + Burnout.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
Thanks for screens.
Looks good. 

And how does it hog computer's resources ? (Hope not as bad as GTA 4)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

Not that bad but it stutters pretty often & that is more annoying that GTA's low frame rates.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2009)

^WOW:shocked: the screenies looks awesome.
Now playing:-
a) Mirrors Edge(very awesome game.)
b) Quake 4(nothing more than shooting.)


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 30, 2009)

Well final examinations going on but cant resist gaming so I play at night... currently playing FEAR 2. Its a wonderful game. Dunno why people are dissing it... and yes, I have played the original FEAR and I like this one better! I installed it day before yesterday and got so engrossed that now only 2 missions are remaining . Awesome game! Will get HAWX, NecroVision and Dark Sector in a few days time but I wont start them until 11th April when exams get over .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
Hows FEAR 2 on your rig ?
I am fearin to install it after my nightmares with GTA 4.(Was gettin  0 - 10 FPS @ 1024 * 768 @ Medium Settings)

PS.- I have 1GB RAM  , E4500 , 8800GT , Vista


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Hows FEAR 2 on your rig ?
> I am fearin to install it after my nightmares with GTA 4.(Was gettin  0 - 10 FPS @ 1024 * 768 @ Medium Settings)
> 
> PS.- I have 1GB RAM  , E4500 , 8800GT , Vista


If you're worried about FEAR 2 yielding low frame rates, then you're in for a big surprise. It's brilliantly optimised. Just get the latest patch for it & you're all set to go.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing yet. Getting Wheelman. I'm sure it'll suck but still need to pass my time as my boards got over today and I'm totally free.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2009)

> Hows FEAR 2 on your rig ?
> I am fearin to install it after my nightmares with GTA 4.(Was gettin 0 - 10 FPS @ 1024 * 768 @ Medium Settings)
> 
> PS.- I have 1GB RAM  , E4500 , 8800GT , Vista


What the heck man? i played FEAR 2 in my 8600gt with 2.5gb ram. It is your ram which the bottle neck. Upgrade it and play gta and fear shoothly 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ 
Yes , I know.
Come 26th April and I will be upgrading it to 4GB RAM.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

Better up your processor too Amra, its gonna be a bottleneck for all that muscle, otherwise. 8)


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2009)

Gears of War sucked balls, what a repetitive trash and stupid in the face AI :/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2009)

Peter Jackson' King Kong [PC]
Merchants of Brooklyn [PC]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2009)

Mafia[sorta PC,actually laptop]


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Penumbra [PC] - Uninstalled the game after a hour of playing....


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 4, 2009)

Exams still on but cant resist gaming... installed NecroVision but I didnt like it... got DarkSector and installed... amazing game! Really addicted by it. Oh BTW, completed FEAR2... its an awesome game too.

Getting H.A.W.X, Resident Evil 4 with mouse patch, Godfather II and The Last Remenant.... will play all after exams .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

Drankensang [PC]

Nice game... 

BTW I am tired of pursuing my Wheelman copy... No vendor here even know the game's name... Guys have any ideas where i can get..(I enquired at Music World,Landmark in Spencer Plaza and Citi Centre etc...)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

AFAIK you can acquire a copy only over Steam. Being a Ubisoft distributed game, it may be delayed or not released at all for retail in India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> AFAIK you can acquire a copy only over Steam. Being a Ubisoft distributed game, it may be delayed or not released at all for retail in India.


Thats complete B$... Anyhow will try to purchase it via Steam... (Had no experience purchasing anything thru Stream..)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

Make sure you have a credit card. That's all I can say. 

Here's the link: *store.steampowered.com/app/21920/

You'll have to download the entire game, if you're purchasing it via Steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

^^

Sh1t! Downloading a 15GB on Steam... Thats completely insane...How was you purchased it Ethan? I better not to buy it from Steam as i am on Limited Plan and my download limit is just 4GB, which already half used....  Lets see when it will hit the stores and buy it then....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

You don't have to download 15GB. The whole game is only 6-7GB in size. Steam has an excellent compression method. But going by your limited internet scheme, I don't think that would be a feasible option.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2009)

Currently addicted to:

Microsoft's Urban Assault! Good ol' '98 game, superb!
GTA-Phucin'-IV 
Prince of Persia '08 

Ahh! Finally finished [Phucing] exams . And, Ethan, how's Wheelman and Dark Sector?? My peddler suggested DS but I rejected. Now am asking you. And what's your internet speed?? I mean 2 Mbps, eh?
Wheelman can be compared to GTA IV, right?  Actually finished exams on 26th of March! Phew!
And Ethan, they say H.A.W.X. is too little, you know my 'brain', right?? Is it true??


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Apr 5, 2009)

Burnout Paradise !!! Thanks Digit!! Did u guys know that the demo contains the full version, u only need a serial.... but no piracy, guys....


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Apr 5, 2009)

Burnout Paradise !!! Thanks Digit!! Did u guys know that the demo contains the full version, u only need a serial.... but no piracy, guys....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2009)

*Completed Mirror's Edge [ Superb Game.My rating = Story-8.5/10, Gameplay-7/10,       Music-9/10]
*
Now playing :-
1) The Godfather [i'm loving it. Had no idea that i was similar to GTA]
2) WANTED-Weapons Of Fate[just started yesterday. A whole new assassination game. Loving it]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

How is Wanted? I 'm thinking of getting it. What about HAWX and Wheelman? 
Been away from gaming for a long while


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

CS


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Currently addicted to 

1) Empire total war  ,, Excellent grafix and gameplay but same as world @ conflict 

2) wanted - weapons of fate ---> this game little better , not that much good


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Ahh! Finally finished [Phucing] exams . And, Ethan, how's Wheelman and Dark Sector?? My peddler suggested DS but I rejected. Now am asking you. And what's your internet speed?? I mean 2 Mbps, eh?
> Wheelman can be compared to GTA IV, right?  Actually finished exams on 26th of March! Phew!
> And Ethan, they say H.A.W.X. is too little, you know my 'brain', right?? Is it true??


Wheelman was pretty good. It was again very short with only 29 main missions. Didn't bother doing the side missions as they contributed nothing to the main storyline. Yes it does share some similarities with GTA IV with a minor bit of modifications to the driving aspect. Most of the game focuses on driving & some missions are spread out on foot. The cool part is going into bullet time mode & shooting off enemy vehicles during a chase sequence. 

If I were you, I would still pick Dark Sector. That game was amazing. I like those dark look on games with uber cool boss fights. I enjoyed the game & if you're into Gears of War style gameplay, you'll definitely enjoy this one.

H.A.W.X, like I said before, is good even if you are a newbie to flight action games. It's not really challenging as Blazing angels II but it's pretty good in it's own right. It's very easy, trust me. If you get the game, make sure you only play it with a controller, 360 one would be heavily advised.

Lastly, yes I have a 2 megs connection.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2009)

Can any one tall me how is Dante's Inferno? Check the trailer in this month's chip magazine its really cool.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2009)

Hows Dante's Inferno? I saw the trailer. Really cool trailer but dont know about the gameplay.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

^^
Won't reading some reviews help? Gamespot?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

The game ain't out yet but the look of the gameplay seems to be like a hack-en-slash genre. Pretty similar to how God of War handles. Though very little has been actually put forth in the trailer. The same folks who gave us Dead Space are working on this game (EA Redwood). It's based on a Italian poem called, Divine comedy written by Dante Alighieri. The inferno part mentions the nine circles of hell which Dante decides to go through. The story may turn out very intriguing, if crafted properly by the developers. Check this out: [Source: Wikipedia]



> Allegorically, the Inferno represents the Christian soul seeing sin for what it really is, and the three beasts represent three types of sin: the self-indulgent, the violent, and the malicious.These three types of sin also provide the three main divisions of Dante's Hell: Upper Hell (the first 5 Circles) for the the self-indulgent sins; Circles 6 and 7 for the violent sins; and Circles 8 and 9 for the malicious sins.



From the interviews I have read, they say Dante will have a Scythe & a Holy Cross. He will gains magic abilities as he progresses (with upgrades of course). You can eve expect boss & sub-boss battles. No release date is provided either. So it's either Q4 this year or next year release.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2009)

Resumed Resident Evil 4...... After a long gap...Finally fixed the system..My RAM is the culprit...

Guys, does RE5 out for PC...????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

Guys I'm getting a Xbox 360 today as my old one is dead for more than a year now. So,any exclusives you people would like to recommend?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2009)

^^
GTA4, GRiD ... is my favourite on X360...


----------



## anmolmakkar1 (Apr 6, 2009)

i also play       counter strike condition zero 1.6


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Guys, does RE5 out for PC...????


No official statement is made by Capcom yet. So....wait is what we do.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2009)

^^
WTF???

How come these companies ignore PC Gamers and give higher precedence for Console Gamers? That's insane..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Wheelman was pretty good. It was again very short with only 29 main missions. Didn't bother doing the side missions as they contributed nothing to the main storyline. Yes it does share some similarities with GTA IV with a minor bit of modifications to the driving aspect. Most of the game focuses on driving & some missions are spread out on foot. The cool part is going into bullet time mode & shooting off enemy vehicles during a chase sequence.
> 
> If I were you, I would still pick Dark Sector. That game was amazing. I like those dark look on games with uber cool boss fights. I enjoyed the game & if you're into Gears of War style gameplay, you'll definitely enjoy this one.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man. Thank you very much. I bought *H.A.W.X* [not *H.A.W.X.*, you're right Ethan ] and it's darn good. I bought it to use my not-using Logitech Attack 3 Joystick & it's superb. Dark Sector scares me, all that dark castles & tombs..ohhh..I can't imagine playing. How's Wanted: Weapons of Fate?? Will it fit me?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

Certainly. It's a very short game (read: 3 hours to 4 hours tops) but full of action & cheesy ass dialogues. The bullet bending ability is really cool. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 6, 2009)

Sid Meier's Railroads


----------



## razord (Apr 6, 2009)

I just completed FEAR 1 now i m playing its extention pack + medal of honour airborne demo


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2009)

razord said:


> I just completed FEAR 1 now i m playing its extention pack + medal of honour airborne demo



just now playing gta vicecity


----------



## yippee (Apr 6, 2009)

^^how is your new job?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

Godfatehr 2. Must say,it's awesome! Loving it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Sid Meier's Railroads


Now that's a classic.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah....and heavily addictive..


----------



## Ei8t (Apr 6, 2009)

Dark Sector [PC] 
COD 4 MP
Splinter Cell : DA


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2009)

Now-H.A.W.X, finished Burnout Paradise, played Blacksite Area 51, sucks big time, going to buy Wanted W.O.F, Dark Sector.

How's Wheelman guys?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2009)

tkin said:


> How's Wheelman guys?



AFAI heard, this game sucks big time.... Not yet played so its not my personal comments.. Juz wait until Ethan_Hunt replies for your question....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2009)

It doesn't suck _per se_ but it isn't anything great either. If you are into GTA style gameplay, this is pretty much the same. Out here you'll mainly be doing main mission to keep in synch with the main storyline. You can directly access them via your PDA. Side missions only contribute into gaining more weapons. You'll be driving most of the time & have couple of stunts to pull off while you're at it. Foot missions are just about taking out some baddies & it lacks decent cover system. Not much of a replay value in it. The driving part is fun though. You'll have the ability to speed boost, car jack (if you vehicle is damaged) & bullet time shooting to wade off those pesky bikers. That would be the only real change in it's gameplay.

Since it's based on UE3 game engine, the obvious stuttering is noticed in it. While driving at high speeds, it just freaking stutters. That is a very annoying thing. Apart from that not many issues. It does allow any graphic detail to be changed. The only option you have is to change it's resolution & that is a joke to be honest. The game is fun and winds up pretty soon if you only keep doing the main missions.


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 9, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> *Guys as the Title put the thought of the Post to you
> i have nothing to say*
> mention the games you are currently playing and addicted to
> Bring the Gamer out of you and show everyone the game you are playing
> ...


   f.a.k.k 2. Nice game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a prob here, my legit copy of Prince of Persia gets stuck. Not only at same time of the game, but randomly. What's the problem guys?? They have no patch for that game, right?? Please help me as that game blew my head off!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 10, 2009)

nvidiageek 

wow i was wondering for long time u haven't had a problem , now u got it !!!

Legit copies gets stuck in to me too try to re-install the game this may fix the problem


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2009)

Completed King Kong this morning. 

Now installing:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadown of Chernobyl [PC]
Call of Jaurez [PC]


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2009)

The Godfather II


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

^^

Do these games have names? If so then why dont u mention them?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 11, 2009)

^What?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2009)

^He was referring to quan_chi's post (which he deleted later on) for the sceenshot he posted earlier. 

Currently playing:
Call of Juarez (Episode 3) [PC]
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl [PC]


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

Going to finish the Resident Evil 4..(Stuck at somewhere...Better if i read a walkthrough)

Installed : 

Saints Row 2 [PC]
GRiD [PC]
Dark Sector [PC]
Wheelman [PC]

I just tried everything and not yet started to play. But i am kinda love GRiD and Dark Sector among these...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2009)

How's Saints Row 2, Ethan?? And also how's Call of Juarez??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

^^
Haven't started to do any mission yet? But gotta feel that it looks like GTA... And kinda OKish for me? Will tell about it after few hours of play,briefly ...

And BTW Call of Juarez is very good game....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> How's Saints Row 2, Ethan?? And also how's Call of Juarez??


Saint's Row 2 was fun. Nothing compared to GTA IV but still worth playing once. If you plan to get it then apply all the patches that has come out for this game. When I played the game, it had the dreaded 30 frames lock on it, which made the driving sessions a very ugly journey, it would stutter all over the place. 

Call of Juarez, for now, is a mixed bag. It has a western setup & seems to be a combination of both stealth & action. The story is played from 2 different perspectives. One from Billy Kendall & the other from Reverend Ray. So far Billy's missions have been comprised of stealth & the Reverend seems to be on fire. It's not an all out action game so you'll need to have patience in some parts to progress. It doesn't appeal to me so far unless if picks up pace later on (which I expect it should). It's stunning on the graphics front but almost kills my card for some reason OR may be I'm just f*cked on my processor front.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 11, 2009)

as far as i have read call of juarez is big bro of crysis. it is used for testing gpu to its extreme condition.even higher gen cards get on their knees to give playable fps with maximum settings.where as crysis is lighter than this.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ Yes you are right?.. I played it on my friends rig with Q6600 @ 3GHz , 4GB RAM, 8800GTS, but still maxing out the settings was a breeze. It stuck in middle of somewhere and fps goes down to 20+.... But thankfully, thats not happens very often..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Saint's Row 2 was fun. Nothing compared to GTA IV but still worth playing once. If you plan to get it then apply all the patches that has come out for this game. When I played the game, it had the dreaded 30 frames lock on it, which made the driving sessions a very ugly journey, it would stutter all over the place.
> 
> Call of Juarez, for now, is a mixed bag. It has a western setup & seems to be a combination of both stealth & action. The story is played from 2 different perspectives. One from Billy Kendall & the other from Reverend Ray. So far Billy's missions have been comprised of stealth & the Reverend seems to be on fire. It's not an all out action game so you'll need to have patience in some parts to progress. It doesn't appeal to me so far unless if picks up pace later on (which I expect it should). It's stunning on the graphics front but almost kills my card for some reason OR may be I'm just f*cked on my processor front.



Yeah, graphics and storyline, a Thumbs-up for GTA IV, but fun factor, Saints Row 2'll give Thumbs-up. For eg. When we are not on a mission in GTA IV, we can't just fool around, we just...just can't 'cause of the realism that game contains. It makes us feel we ARE Niko. On the other hand, SR2's no where near to what's called "realism", we'll fool around much than do missions 'cause it's arcade-like, right??? Anyway, I'm goin' to buy SR2 [I've no "fool-around" games nowadays, all are "real" games, only GTA: SA ] and Call of Juarez too, you made me buy that game . I love Western movies and now this game . And a Q 'bout Dark Sector 'cause I have a little part of it in my brain [to buy], are there any freaky, dark missions and sudden attacks by Phucin'-lookin' creatures??? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Yes you are right?.. I played it on my friends rig with Q6600 @ 3GHz , 4GB RAM, 8800GTS, but still maxing out the settings was a breeze. It stuck in middle of somewhere and fps goes down to 20+.... But thankfully, thats not happens very often..



So...you've bought Wheelman and Dark Sector, eh?? 'Cause you updated your sig . Is that game Crysis-like?? Then Phuc me, will it give "good" fps??


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No official statement is made by Capcom yet. So....wait is what we do.


On gamespot they have a page for RE5 PC and the release date is june 2009(earleir it was 13 march).On some websites PC version can be preordered.See here the boxshot of the game.*img.game.co.uk/ml/3/3/7/1/337103ps_500h.jpg
Lets keep our fingers crossed,PC version is coming most probably.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2009)

How is Dark Sector? I dieing to know about the game.

I want to know if there is any good latest strategy game. I'm playing LOTR-battle for middle earth 2 and loving it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2009)

pavasedge said:


> On gamespot they have a page for RE5 PC and the release date is june 2009(earleir it was 13 march).On some websites PC version can be preordered.See here the boxshot of the game.*img.game.co.uk/ml/3/3/7/1/337103ps_500h.jpg
> Lets keep our fingers crossed,PC version is coming most probably.


I won't bet on those speculations. Albeit I know there would be a PC version, it won't be anytime soon. Unless, Capcom officially discloses any details about it's PC release, I won't believe these forum predictions. I have posted on Capcom boards as well & the mods out there say they won't deny that a PC version won't be coming.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

Dark Sector...phoookin' awesome!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@NvidiaGeek,if you like the western stuff,you will love GUN. It's a great game....Call of Juarez kind. I also like Western games and movies and I loved it. The game pwns Call Of Juarez.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2009)

Batman ( NES old video game ) on psp *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=767077&postcount=25

great game and awesome music..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice! I too want this one but damn I'm on 5.00 M33


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 12, 2009)

NP :-
DarkSector
Godfather II
GTA IV
Cryostatsis

All of the games are great.... especially GodFather II. DarkSector is nice too but gets repetitive. Cryostasis is kinda ok. GTA IV is awesome as always. 

Also playing Resident Evil 4 on PC with the mouse patch .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> So...you've bought Wheelman and Dark Sector, eh?? 'Cause you updated your sig . Is that game Crysis-like?? Then Phuc me, will it give "good" fps??



Wheelman often comes with the stuttering problems. At some stage the FPS reduced to even 10fps for me. I am running the game at low settings..
but the game looks cool esp Vin Diesel. Nothing special other than this. Its not worth for the price we pay.

And Dark Sector, till now its going good.No FPS drop or whatever else. Nice gameplay. I'd say buy it and give it a shot...


----------



## VenkiP4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> NP :-
> DarkSector
> Godfather II
> GTA IV
> ...



Where did u get this patch? Any link


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 13, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> Where did u get this patch? Any link



Cant post it here....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 13, 2009)

Just finished Prince of Persia 2008 with 1001 light seeds.


----------



## PhB (Apr 13, 2009)

Too broke to buy any new games so I took out a 10 year old game; Chrono Cross and am currently re-enjoying it. The electricity is a bit of a problem though. 

It's a pain in the a*** when the electricity goes off in the middle of a boss battle.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> NP :-
> DarkSector
> Godfather II
> GTA IV
> ...



Yo! Psycho, they say The Godfather II sucks in graphics and gameplay, is that true?? I nearly went to buy that game and returned back with PoP [awesome game!]. They say much like GTA: VC. Ohh! Man, is that game such bad?? And yeah, I am playin' GTA IV right now, I mean, you know what I mean . Are there any freaky sudden attacks by Phucin' creatures in Dark Sector??

And, are ye smellin' the freedom?? Ahhhh!


----------



## voljin1987 (Apr 13, 2009)

da re4 mouse patch dint work for me.. always gets hung up..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2009)

And suggest some titles. No freaky, creepy games, just "pure" games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2009)

RE4 meant to be played with a controller. That's how it actually builds up the tension by the stop-to-shoot aiming system. Mouse aiming makes it very easy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

H.A.W.X,damn addictive! (Second Mission)
Dark Sector(4th chapter). Really cool game!

Just got Chronicles of Riddick:Assault on Dark Athena for PC and Street Fighter IV and Resident Evil 5 for Xbox 360.

Offtopic: IS it true that Xbox 360 graphics are better than PS3?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

Just installed Chronicles of Riddick......waiting for the *crek* to come


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Wheelman often comes with the stuttering problems. At some stage the FPS reduced to even 10fps for me. I am running the game at low settings..


How did you lowered the settings?? Editing any XML /INI files or what??
i can't find any option in game menu other than to change resolution...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2009)

^I think lowering the resolution itself meant lowering settings.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just installed Chronicles of Riddick......waiting for the *crek* to come



What's "crek", Sun?? And how's Dark Sector? Please tell are there any "Oh! Sh!t" moments? I mean sudden attacks by creatures. You've played The Godfather II, right? How's that??


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 13, 2009)

Right now i am playing H.A.W.X multiplayer on hamachi and this game really rocks !!
after playing 5 hours in game , i have a feeling that i am gonna fall from the sky .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2009)

Suggest some titles, people? Please........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

@nvidiageek,Do you even finish any games? I don't think so. You get bored so quickly.
Anyways,here are the answers to your querries.
Crek is cra(k.
Dark Sector is great. NO doubt about that. I haven't experienced any of those 'oh!****!' moments as yet. I'm on chapter 4.

Godfather 2 is good to. It's a pity it got so low rating. Damn critics! You must play it.

People I have a problem with H.A.W.X here. Whenever I try to execute it,it gives me an error 'dump file saved to HAWX.exe.dmp' and the game doesn't launch. WTF is this? Need help badly on this one. Heck! I love the game and what is this now?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2009)

Currently playing:
Call of Juarez [PC]
Frets of Fire [PC]


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

sameer.pur said:


> How did you lowered the settings?? Editing any XML /INI files or what??
> i can't find any option in game menu other than to change resolution...


Look below post for the answer... 


Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^I think lowering the resolution itself meant lowering settings.



@nvidiageek : 

Just get DarkSector,Godfather II and WheelMan..Also if you can, then get the Saints Row 2 too..

No second thoughts here. The above mentioned games were good as said by many members here..


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Call of Juarez [PC]
> Frets of Fire [PC]



Frets on Fire  Nice game aint it ? If you like it then also try Guitar Hero III on PC.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2009)

^I love the game. Although I suck at being a virtual guitarist. 

Playing on Supaeasy mode. Currently I'm practising on "Message in a bottle" song. It doesn't seem to use the 4 string, so I can start off slowly. I wanted to try out a few Linkin Park tracks as well but they are very complex. It's totally fun. I would love to try Guitar Hero as well provided I have the USB guitar or something like that. A keyboard just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Call of Juarez [PC]
> Frets of Fire [PC]


I just loved Call of Juarez. Classic wild west action.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @nvidiageek,Do you even finish any games? I don't think so. You get bored so quickly.
> Anyways,here are the answers to your querries.
> Crek is cra(k.
> Dark Sector is great. NO doubt about that. I haven't experienced any of those 'oh!****!' moments as yet. I'm on chapter 4.
> ...



No, I finish games, but get bored of doing things in same game. I haven't even completed GTA IV, I'm on 78th mission and there are 90 missions, I don't want to finish that game 'cause I get emotional, you know and play other games, like right now am playin' PoP. And you're right I don't even finish games . I don't know what the Phuc is the problem with me. And can you suggest some?? Please.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> @nvidiageek :
> 
> Just get DarkSector,Godfather II and WheelMan..Also if you can, then get the Saints Row 2 too..
> 
> No second thoughts here. The above mentioned games were good as said by many members here..



I can buy The Godfather II and Saints Row 2 only. My father won't let me buy violent games like Dark Sector which has freaky creutures. SH1T!!  And in that case, I Dounload 'em


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

@nvidiageek

I guessed it before. BTW I am started playing GTA IV for second time. Its really very good replay value IMO..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2009)

> I can buy The Godfather II and Saints Row 2 only. My father won't let me buy violent games like Dark Sector which has freaky creutures. SH1T!!  And in that case, I Dounload 'em



In such case u have to play the MARIO in old 8 bit games ,


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Finished H.A.W.X, playing again.
Also finished Wanted:Weapons of Fate 3 times(shortest game ever played).
Starting Dark Sector in a few days.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2009)

@tkin 

i played HAWX but i get severe crashes i downloaded & installed the patch 1.01 , but still doesnot work , u dint have any crash


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> In such case u have to play the MARIO in old 8 bit games ,



lol 

Anyways, finished Godfather II... great game. Must play!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @tkin
> 
> i played HAWX but i get severe crashes i downloaded & installed the patch 1.01 , but still doesnot work , u dint have any crash




Like what?? Playin' for a few minutes and then crashes, eh?? Please help us! 'Cause I too have that problem with every game! 



damngoodman999 said:


> In such case u have to play the MARIO in old 8 bit games ,



Yeah, that's why am playin' Urban Assault.



Psychosocial said:


> lol
> 
> Anyways, finished Godfather II... great game. Must play!




How much missions are there, Social?? For me, GTA IV's also too short .


----------



## chavo (Apr 14, 2009)

just finihsed wheelman
awsome game
going 4 godfather 1 
then i will start with gf 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2009)

^Is The Godfather II a continuation of The Godfather???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
NO. The story is different. Play it. You'll enjoy.

BTW I'm playing only HAWX right now


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> NO. The story is different. Play it. You'll enjoy.
> 
> BTW I'm playing only HAWX right now



 r u playing PS3 , in PC the HAWX is getting many crashes


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2009)

@Sunny - Gee, thanks . Playin' H.A.W.X midnight, eh?? Your rig's Core i7, no??
@damngoodman999 - Like what?? Playin' for a few minutes and then crashes, eh??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

@Damngoodman,no man....can't find it on consoles around yet. I'll get for my Xbox 360 once its's out.
Haven't encountered any crashes yet but some dump file error. Updating now. Let's see if it goes away. Due to this problem only I had to play the first level again. But who cares,I simply love the game!

@nvidiageek,My board exams got over in March. So,I'm totally free to play games.  
Initially,I thought about getting a i7 940,GTX295 rig but later settled for a Xbox 360 as my previous one was completely dead. Will be getting a gaming rig later this year. Probably i7 and GTX 3xx 

Installing Wheelman now


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

Test Drive Unlimited(playing it for past one week)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2009)

Wheelman! Darn! I'm addicted. Woke up at 11 and playing it ever since Stopped just now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2009)

^^Oh! Shtt crazy. You get up at 11AM, eh?? What 'bout your eyes, man??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2009)

No woke up this late today only 
My eyes are fine here. Don't worry. This,I think is my longest gaming session ever. Max I play a game is for 2 hours.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
There are people around here who play like 10-15 hours a day


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2009)

> There are people around here who play like 10-15 hours a day



  , not me


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> There are people around here who play like 10-15 hours a day


Not me... I used to play only for 4-5 hrs at a max....


----------



## Silicon Chip (Apr 16, 2009)

I play least at 5hours and max at 12hours.
I do take regular breaks for neck and wrist and back exercises so I dont get pain.

Currently playing:
GTA IV
Crysis Warhead
Fallout 3 
GRID
Godfather II


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Apr 16, 2009)

Rouge Tropper


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Stopped playing Wheelman just after five missions..Its very booooring....
GRiD is too awesome...
GTA IV...no need to explain as i already finished the game and playing it now for second time..
Dark Sector..Till now OK....

Will install RE3 Nemisis today at night...(Prev i hate to play Horror games like RE series but now i worried i miss lot of damn nice game like this..)


----------



## GigaHeartz (Apr 16, 2009)

I am new to gaming.. Used to play solitaire, minesweeper tetris etc..  
Recently got hold of Battlefield 1942.. Amazing game with great effects.. I want to play multiplayer though.. Anyone played this b4?..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am new to gaming.. Used to play solitaire, minesweeper tetris etc..  
Recently got hold of Battlefield 1942.. Amazing game with great effects.. I want to play multiplayer though.. Anyone played this b4?..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

> I am new to gaming.. Used to play solitaire, minesweeper tetris etc..
> Recently got hold of Battlefield 1942.. Amazing game with great effects.. I want to play multiplayer though.. Anyone played this b4?..



welcome to gaming ,, i think u just started to play battlefield nice game ,, try to play single player FPS games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Stopped playing Wheelman just after five missions..Its very booooring....
> GRiD is too awesome...
> GTA IV...no need to explain as i already finished the game and playing it now for second time..
> Dark Sector..Till now OK....
> ...



Are there zombies or ghouls in Dark Sector?? I am planning to buy that game, but...the zombies and ghouls scare the sh(t outta me. Is the atmosphere of Dark Sector like the underground metro in Fallout 3?? And there's a prob with GRID, I get stutters, like it happens now and then after 3 seconds. What's the prob?? And how's Battlefield 2142??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Battlefield 2142 is a mid old game


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

@nvidiageek

Itz not a Zombies kinda game..So dont worry..You'll not reaped by any ghosts or zombies..
Esp the glide is an awesome weapon...

And AFA ur GRiD query, no idea about that.Try lower the settings or May be re-install it and check what happens then.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No woke up this late today only
> My eyes are fine here. Don't worry. This,I think is my longest gaming session ever. Max I play a game is for 2 hours.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...





rajkumar_pb said:


> Not me... I used to play only for 4-5 hrs at a max....



I play for 24-8(For sleeping)-1(Eating,Bathing Etc.)=15 hours on rainy lonely holidays.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> I play for 24-8(For sleeping)-1(Eating,Bathing Etc.)=15 hours on rainy lonely holidays.



Holy sh1t.... Man, what are u doing? Thats pathetic and cant even imagine that... You have some serious problem..

BTW I remeber that, when i was in my 2nd year of college, i used to play the Max Payne for around 8hrs for 4days in a row and finished the game.I felt very bad after that and then from, i reduced myself the amount of time i play.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2009)

Completed Call of Juarez this morning. It turned out to be pretty good afterall. The XIV episode was all out action packed. 

Formatted my system after a long time, so will be reloading NecroVision. Hope it doesn't crop up with the BSOD issue again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2009)

@Nvidiageek,you can't play horror games,you can't play intense action games. Then WTF can you play?  
Btw,finished Wheelman with Xbox 360 controller. Awesome game!
Started Wanted but didn't like it much and it also hangs pretty often. So, removed it. 
I guess HAWX is a short game. Will be playing that only until a crek for Riddick comes out.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Dont be harsh on that kid...

May be he is a person who plays Mario kinda games....

@nvidiageek : Please be specific with the genre and dont ask these kinda questions again? May be use PM to ask it...


----------



## GigaHeartz (Apr 16, 2009)

You guys are talking about something i have never known.. Are all of these PS2/3/XBOX games?..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of them are multi-platform (Xbox 360/PC/PS3). The ones being talked about here are PC versions.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

> @ GiaHeartz
> You guys are talking about something i have never known.. Are all of these PS2/3/XBOX games?..



All r PC games , Y dont u just introduce ur self & name the type of games u like ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Call of Duty 4



OFF-TOPIC : Sorry its a bit off-topic, but i cant have any other way to contact him...Bassam904, i am unable to PM u, as u restrict that..BTW I dont have X_fire id and not able to create one as i browse from office...So if u wish then gimme ur mail id and i'll reply you...


----------



## skippednote (Apr 16, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OFF-TOPIC : Sorry its a bit off-topic, but i cant have any other way to contact him...Bassam904, i am unable to PM u, as u restrict that..BTW I dont have X_fire id and not able to create one as i browse from office...So if u wish then gimme ur mail id and i'll reply you...



Offtopic- Have enbled PM's.
By the way u can give me your Gmail or yahoo id.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
Still unable to send PM....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Nvidiageek,you can't play horror games,you can't play intense action games. Then WTF can you play?



Wow, awright! Maybe you are right. But I can play intense action games. And, when the Phuc did I say I can't play Action games, huh?? [Oops, sorry, Sun, got a bit irritated. Chill!(for me) ] And yeah, am gonna ask Q's, a lot of Q's. Remember Sun, you've said "We have got plenty of patience" . Anyway, I AM gonna buy Dark Sector. Thanks for the reply Rajkumar.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Hm... Thats ok nvidiageek....BTW Get Dark Sector and tell us how good it is in your view...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2009)

^^Will tell, budd


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Is Left4Dead worth playing?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2009)

^Single-player's boring. Buy it if you love killing hordes of zombies with your friends


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Yuck!


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 16, 2009)

^It is really fun yaar...
Hundreds of them at the same time...blasting them with a shotgun...and the interesting thing is that these guys get attracted to bombs.So even if u throw it somewhere they all get attracted,crowd around it and get fried in pieces.
I love it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

^It's not fun for me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2009)

Left4Dead is an okayish,medicore,low on graphics,senseless game aimed at mindless shooting.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Left4Dead is an okayish,medicore,low on graphics,*senseless game aimed at mindless shooting.*


This is why I don't like it.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

niaaaa UrT...!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
This guy is heavily addicted to that game and shall be seperated from it else he might suffer from short term memory loss. Niaaaaa!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

Currently playing (or rather just started):
Braid [PC]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 17, 2009)

BRAID ??? wat kind of game is it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

Platformer game. Much like Mario but has a uses gameplay mechanics from Prince of Persia which allows protagonist to rewind time. It has a very artistic look & lovely soundtrack. People who love innovative Indie games like World of Good, will love this game. It's like a breath of fresh air from all that heavy duty carnage we keep playing.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it free?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope. I think it's retailing for $15 over Steam.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Braid [PC]


....

did you complete the level "the cloud bridge" (its the 2nd level in the first section- time & forgiveness)..if you completed it then please tell me how you collected the puzzle pieces that are present towards the end of the level?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Braid [PC]


....

did you complete the level "the cloud bridge" (its the 2nd level in the first section- time & forgiveness)..if you completed it then please tell me how you collected the puzzle pieces that are present towards the end of the level?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually I just started it Shekar. I'll have to get a hang of it myself. It's good you hopped on to it. Looks like can have some more discussion on this game just like we did with GTA IV.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 17, 2009)

Completed Call of Duty 4. Must say it is a Master Piece but a very short game. 
Looking forward to similar game.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 17, 2009)

Forgot to Mention Congo on 1500+  post in the thread.....keep on gaming guy....hoping to flood the thread as soon as i get a Graphics card..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> did you complete the level "the cloud bridge" (its the 2nd level in the first section- time & forgiveness)..if you completed it then please tell me how you collected the puzzle pieces that are present towards the end of the level?


I played through a couple of levels & the one you're talking about, I assume is the one which has a puzzle piece above the door & one way above it, those 2 can't be taken right now. I just left them & thought of collecting it later on.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2009)

Currently addicted to:

Crysis [the plot is so grippin' that it never gets bored, just superb! Graphics? Don't ask, just....just awesome!!]

Is The Godfather II and Saints Row 2 similar in gameplay and graphics?? Or which is better?


----------



## confused (Apr 18, 2009)

race driver grid finished.....
but f'ing studies killing me..... never imagined engg would be so demanding....so not much gaming right now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

@nvidiageek,try Wheelman. I finished it 2 days back and  I can say its fun. Get a Xbox 360 controller for Windows if you can. Get a wired one. The games are much more fun that way.
I also suggest you to get Fallout 3 and Oblivion. Long games,will keep you hooked for long.

Anyways I'm starting:
Fallout 3(PC)
Bioshock(PC)
Indigo Prophecy (PC) coz my Vista went bad last time I was playing this game.
Call of Juarez(PC). Never tried it.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I played through a couple of levels & the one you're talking about, I assume is the one which has a puzzle piece above the door & one way above it, those 2 can't be taken right now. I just left them & thought of collecting it later on.



I cudnt take the puzzle piece just above the door.But I took the one above it.U need to go to the next stage called hunt and take the puzzle piece from there.Then go to the level next to it and then take the piece which looks like the part of a platform.Then come back to the cloud bridge level and join these two pieces in the canvas to make a platform.Then use it to get the puzzle piece.

Iam in the third world.In an annoying level in which u cant rewind time.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> I cudnt take the puzzle piece just above the door.But I took the one above it.U need to go to the next stage called hunt and take the puzzle piece from there.Then go to the level next to it and then take the piece which looks like the part of a platform.Then come back to the cloud bridge level and join these two pieces in the canvas to make a platform.Then use it to get the puzzle piece.
> 
> Iam in the third world.In an annoying level in which u cant rewind time.



hey i too joined the two platform pieces.now the scene is like this- a platform on which there is a creature._________(the puzzle pieces platform below)..another platform above which there is a puzzle piece.now if i jump on the puzzle platform pieces, i cannot jump up to the 3rd platform. i always fall down.how did you get up?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2009)

^If u cant reach the 3rd platform from the puzzle piece platform,then do this.Stand on the puzzle piece platform.press up to bring the puzzle editor view.now move the puzzle platform towards the right in small steps switching back and forth the game view and the editor view.If u do it correctly u wont fall off the platform and can reach the rightmost end of the canvas from where u can jump to the 3rd platform.

Actually I didnt have do this much because when I jumped from the puzzle piece platform I cud reach the 3rd platform directly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2009)

^Yep that did the trick. I positioned the platform slightly above to reach the next one. I now have 1 piece remaining in 'The Cloud Bridge' & 2 (or 3) more in 'Leap of Faith' level to complete the first world puzzle.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2009)

I have left one piece and that is right above the exit door in The Cloud Bridge.
Now in World 4-'Fickle Companion'


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, Sun . Sorry, man 'bout the last post . Chill! [for you and me], a'ight??

What 'bout this one? Please guys.



nvidiageek said:


> Is The Godfather II and Saints Row 2 similar in gameplay and graphics?? Or which is better?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> I have left one piece and that is right above the exit door in The Cloud Bridge.
> Now in World 4-'Fickle Companion'


Are you playing it with keyboard or with the 360 controller? I'm playing it with the 360 controller. One thing I can't really figure out is what does the X+RT combination do. I mean I know X+LT is for time reversal at faster rate but not sure what X+RT does till now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks Ethan & Ajay. I completed the "Time & Mystery" level i.e. the 2nd world. collected all the puzzle pieces...Only one piece left in the first level now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

@nvidiageek,I don't take online life seriously. Don't worry. It's all fine. 

As for Godfather II and Saints Row 2,the game which involves more sense is Godfather II. Both are extremely repetitive games. Why don't you pick up an RPG like Fallout 3,Mass Effect or Oblivion. All three simply rock. I myself started Fallout 3 today. It's nice and long.
I also started Bioshock but wouldn't recommend to you at it has some creepy creatures that may freak you out.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Get Godfather II. Looks nice in the beginning but becomes hollow and bleak after some hours of gameplay. Saints Row II is a time killer. Not a penny over that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2009)

^Thanks, Sun. Am gonna buy Dark Sector than The Godfather II or Saints Row 2. Dark Sector's atmosphere is similar to Fallout 3, eh? I've played Fallout 3 and it's superb. Thank you


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> thanks Ethan & Ajay. I completed the "Time & Mystery" level i.e. the 2nd world. collected all the puzzle pieces...Only one piece left in the first level now.


DAM! You're fast. How in the hell did you get all the puzzles for the second world?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> DAM! You're fast. How in the hell did you get all the puzzles for the second world?



in the 2nd world not all objects are affected by time rewind...so use that well...most puzzle pieces can be achieved by using the time rewind.the hardest levels here are the 3rd from last & the last levels...in the 3rd level from last,at the start you can't use the rewind at all if you want the 1st card..in the last..you have to be pretty fast in using rewind...now i am at the 3rd world with one piece left. also i can't figure out how to get the piece above the door on the 1st world. here's a screenshot of my game- 
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5717/progress.th.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Are you playing it with keyboard or with the 360 controller? I'm playing it with the 360 controller. One thing I can't really figure out is what does the X+RT combination do. I mean I know X+LT is for time reversal at faster rate but not sure what X+RT does till now.



me playing with keyboard.On keyboard it is Shift+Down for faster rewind but me too haven't figured what the heck is Shift +Up for.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 19, 2009)

In *BRAID*: completed the 1st world....collected the piece above the door....its actually really simple- all one has to do is bring the creature walking on the platform DOWN.....now i'm at fickle companion..i've collected the 2nd piece(at the far end) but haven't been able to collect the 1st(at the top of the ladders)....Neway screenshot of my game-*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1412/progressqix.th.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 19, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> all one has to do is bring the creature walking on the platform DOWN


How to do that?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Figured Out.Thanks.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2009)

Mirrors Edge.

Can someone tell me whether GodFather II is worth or not.And are there any games like COD 4 except for Crysis.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 20, 2009)

In BRAID: completed the 3rd level. collected the piece in the *fickle companion* level....to collect that you have to use the creature in the level.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

Currently playin':

darkSector  [Awesome!]
Saints Row 2  [Not bad]

And, you guys are playin' darkSector with Russian Menu?? Is there any way or mod to enable english in Menu, I know the language but the menu, is there a solution??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^ nots up for now ,,


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

And what is this Error I get when I start darkSector?? When I click DS.exe, it says checking the disc and after that it says "Error accessing application data". What the F is this!? I reinstalled the game twice, but to no avail, what's the prob??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Currently playin':
> 
> darkSector  [Awesome!]
> Saints Row 2  [Not bad]
> ...



I found a patch for that, but forgot where from i d/l it.If you search in torrentz , you may sure get a patch for that.... As i got one....


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 20, 2009)

Finished Braid yesterday night but cudn't post it then because this fking forum offline then.
Anyway Last level of Braid is the best.You are in for a big twist in the end.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

How to pick up weapons in darkSector??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 20, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Finished Braid yesterday night but cudn't post it then because this fking forum offline then.
> Anyway Last level of Braid is the best.You are in for a big twist in the end.




Congrats........you're the 1st to complete the game in this forum..i am currently at the fourth world(one where the shadow appears)...completed the 1st three levels in it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2009)

Way to go Ajay. I'm still a long way from completing it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

Addicted to Fallout 3. Great game!! Just bought original for 2.2k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

-Braid
-Gobliiins 4
-Worms 3D


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

How to pick weapons and ammo in darkSector?? Please help me guys. It shows "Z" but when I press "Z", he reloads. What key to press if want to pick weapons?? Please help me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

Go near the shining weapon and press Z when you're asked to. That's it!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

^Thanks, Sun. I figured it out, we have to hold "Z", I was just pressing "Z" and he reloads. Anyway, in which chapter does zombies appear??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

Third. Baggage Claim.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

^Just Chapter 3rd!? Oh! Sh6T, I'll stop playin'.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

Huh,they won't come outta the screen and choke you. It's fun butchering zombies!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2009)

^Do they not give a heart attack??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm on chapter 5 and still breathing. They're kind on you dude!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
You're a 20 year ol' boi or are you?  Even I'm 16. Either you're a bit too scared or you're not 20.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 21, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Congrats........you're the 1st to complete the game in this forum..i am currently at the fourth world(one where the shadow appears)...completed the 1st three levels in it.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Way to go Ajay. I'm still a long way from completing it.



Thanks.
Best  of luck.
You will be rewarded with the best climax in video game history IMO on completing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2009)

^Nice. I wish there was a co-op mode in this game. Since it has a low system requirement, I could team up with some of my LAN buddies & take help on some puzzles.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

^^BTW How's "Sins Of A Solar Empire"??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

Addicted to Indigo Prophecy (US ver.). Dammit all my dreams were in the game's format last night!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Nice. I wish there was a co-op mode in this game. Since it has a low system requirement, I could team up with some of my LAN buddies & take help on some puzzles.



Yeah some of the puzzles can really hurt your brain.

Me started playing AudioSurf.Nice party game.Cool concept.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm playing:
Braid. Awesome game but mind boggling.
World of Goo 
Fallout 3
Assassin's Creed

More games like World Of Goo and Braid should be made. They simply rock! 
Now I feel like buying the good ol' video ganem console


----------



## VenkiP4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is "DARK SECTOR" available in Indian stores? I could not find it....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Addicted to Indigo Prophecy (US ver.). Dammit all my dreams were in the game's format last night!!!


You should have played the European version. Fahrenheit was totally uncensored unlike the retarded North American version. The game was exceptionally brilliant. I'll be looking forward to Quantic Dream's next project for the PS3, Heavy Rain. This is like Fahrenheit V2.0. Similar gameplay but with super-enhanced graphics.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Saints Row 2..Graphics sux in my PC....With this damn 7600GS i am playing the game with 800x600 resolution and at low settings..The game look like a sh1t...
So decided to leave it until i get my new gfx card and started to play GRiD..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm on chapter 5 and still breathing. They're kind on you dude!
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> You're a 20 year ol' boi or are you?  Even I'm 16. Either you're a bit too scared or you're not 20.




Yeah, I am. As I said, I don't know what the Phuc is the problem with me.
Addicted to:
Saints Row 2
Prince of Persia
SR2's better than GTA IV! Stopped playin' darkSector 'cause it got creepier as I progressed


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> SR2's better than GTA IV! Stopped playin' darkSector 'cause it got creepier as I progressed



Err.... Creepy???? Then stop playing games as most of the games were like that... 
Dark Sector is an awesome game and excellent combat system , i ever see for such a game... BTW SR2 is good but due to my pathetic 7600GS i am unable to play it with decent settings..So stopped playing it..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

nvidiageek,you my friend, need psychiatric help!
You like SR2 over GTA IV? WTF!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

^^


There is no comparision between GTA IV and SR2.... GTA 4 is waaaaay better than SR2 IMO.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 21, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Finished Braid yesterday night but cudn't post it then because this fking forum offline then.
> Anyway Last level of Braid is the best.You are in for a big twist in the end.




how did you collect the 2nd piece on the level "impassable foliage" in world 6? there are three plants & the creatures keep coming. the puzzle piece is above a platform..i tried bringing a creature down & jumping over it but just couldn't reach the platform.

HELP!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2009)

^So last world remaining eh?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok....so finally completed the game...that impassable foliage was a real PITA...

but WTF..what really happened? someone please explain the ending to me????

also i heard there are 8 secret stars in the game...if you collect them there's another ending to be seen.so i'm downloading a youtube video to find those stars..

what does the lift in the epilogue do?how to get on it?

All in all....this game is a must play..Recommended to everyone..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm playing it but can't get through some puzzles. Started today but reached just the second world.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> ok....so finally completed the game...that impassable foliage was a real PITA...


It's named like that for a reason. 

Check out some YouTube videos of people completing this game in speed run under 29 minutes. That's insane!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> nvidiageek,you my friend, need psychiatric help!
> You like SR2 over GTA IV? WTF!



Yo! Stop that, Sun. You're makin' me LOL so much by these posts that my stomach's achin' . I mean, SR2's graphics are not that bad and the missions are somewhat addictive than GTA IV, like you can customize your character, gangs, vehicles and more, it's so much fun than GTA IV though it's realism is no match to GTA IV, but I like it! BTW, @Rajkumar, in the Chapter 3rd, where you have to go underground, that scares the sh.t outta me, and I've never met a zombie in that game! The atmosphere creeps me out and am about to meet one. Is this game full of zombies or are there any soldiers? I can't believe I am actually playin' a horror game! 

Addicted To: 

Prince of Persia

AWESOME GAME! JUST AWESOME!! SUPERB!!!


----------



## D@reDevi! (Apr 21, 2009)

Stuck on cs1.6 & FIFA '08


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

@nvidiageek:

No need to scare...As this isn't a full of zombie kinda game....So just play it..May be the atmosphere is creepy but its still enjoyable..Otherwise start play Resident Evil 4 and you may come to know how a horror game looks like and how its scare the sh1t outta you...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just completed Indigo Prophecy. Good story but lame towards the end. Too much button-mashing, but worth playing.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

IS ANYONE PLAYING  " LORD OF THE RINGS "- CONQUEST ???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2009)

Addicted to Saints Row 2. Awesome game! Surely better than GTA IV. Yeah!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ 

Man GTA 4 differs from SR2.. Just understand that... I am just wondering how people compare SR2 with GTA 4.. SR2 is no match for GTA 4 and plz dont post it again...

BTW If u like SR2..then go play it..Dont say SR2 is better than this<add-a-name-of-famous-game> game...blah,blah...

Got it...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

Saints row 2 is stupid grafix , but good game play -->GTA4 had good gameplay & awesome grafix


----------



## nishant1512 (Apr 22, 2009)

tekken 3 lolz
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> IS ANYONE PLAYING " LORD OF THE RINGS "- CONQUEST ???


not at all an interesting game..
just boring
graphics are not done fully.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Man GTA 4 differs from SR2.. Just understand that... I am just wondering how people compare SR2 with GTA 4.. SR2 is no match for GTA 4 and plz dont post it again...
> 
> ...




Why do you get so angry when I tell that?? *laughs* How the hell cannot we compare SR2 with GTA IV?? GTA IV's just realistic, that's all, nothin' more, but Saints, it got customization of vehicles, "You", gangs, it's just great. In GTA IV we cannot grab people and throw 'em or stun 'em with Stun Gun, all we do is mission, mission and more mission & no enough arsenal. We cannot fire from heli and cannot parachute ourself when we fall from heli's or tall buildings, SR2's great. In GTA IV, other than mission we can go out on a Phucin' "date", that's it. Graphics? GTA IV's great in animation and lighting, Saints Row 2's graphics are not bad, not great, but good. The cut-scenes are superb. Stutterings are both games' homies . All in all, SR2's fun! At last, these are all my opinions


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ he dint angry , he just told u many times & many of them told u GTA4 is better than SR2 ,, u played GTA4 first so SR2 is good right now ,, wen u played SR2 first means u would sure notice the difference


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2009)

^^I installed GTA IV now after seeing some reviews on YouTube. And, no big difference.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 22, 2009)

GTA4 is father of games lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2009)

^Sure, it is. SR2's brother of father-of-games LOL .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


VenkiP4 said:


> Is "DARK SECTOR" available in Indian stores? I could not find it....



Yes, it's available. If you're interested in online buying, eBay's havin'.


----------



## chavo (Apr 22, 2009)

Currently Addicted to
braid stuck at world 3 hunt level

godfather 2
and my study


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2009)

Braid. I can surely say that I suck at puzzle solving. 

BTW I installed Saints Row 2 again with patches and this time I'll be finishing it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW I installed Saints Row 2 again with patches and this time I'll be finishing it



So, my words of Saints Row 2 tempted you to install, eh? . I am stuck in Prince of Persia, do you guys know how to take screenshot in PoP other than Fraps ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2009)

Tempted...yeah sort of. I was thinking to get it on Xbox 360 for some days now. I'll settle with the PC version. 

Are you playing PoP08? I finished that game and belive me it sucks donkey balls. Rest is upto you. 

I'm loving Braid and World of Goo this side Also playing Fallout 3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> IS ANYONE PLAYING  " LORD OF THE RINGS "- CONQUEST ???


Played, completed & enjoyed the game. Gets repetitive at some point but it's fun if you like hack-en-slash genre.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 23, 2009)

Me too. Finished LOTR Conquest. It's a very short game though. Just 5-6 hours. I finished it the day I started it


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

I started playing Braid. Fantastic game, I'm lovin it.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovin COD4 Multiplayer.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

4 more puzzle pieces remainin in world 4. Honestly, this is one heck of a great game. A must play if there ever was one!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2009)

Just started world 4. It seems to enforce time reversal on my every move. Crap!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Playing Necrovision Now! gr8 game but suckz a little bit.
STUCK on Chapter 6(mole underground) in objective:- Get the english man out of the cage.
No idea how to do it. Just stuck. Anybody know anything?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Are you playing PoP08? I finished that game and belive me it sucks donkey balls. Rest is upto you.



No, it didn't suck..ehh...zombie balls . That game's awesome, I love it. Superb game! But am stuck in a level, that's why I want to take a screenshot to show it to you guys on passing that stage. How can we take a screenshot in PoP?? 

Addicted to:

darkSector [Chapter 4: Moths to the Flame] (in which chapter does zombies dominate??)
Saints Row 2


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

Is World 6 the last one in Braid?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2009)

^Yes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> No, it didn't suck..ehh...zombie balls . That game's awesome, I love it. Superb game! But am stuck in a level, that's why I want to take a screenshot to show it to you guys on passing that stage. How can we take a screenshot in PoP??
> 
> Addicted to:
> 
> ...



Well you look so weird..You like a game which sucks big time for others...OK..Leave it.
Just use FRAPS to take screenshot .. Thats it..

What mission you are currently doing in SR2?
I stopped playing the game after the sewage truck mission..Man, the game sux in gameplay....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

Codemasters reveal next generation of official F1 games
Official trailer: *www.formula1-game.com/

can't wait 

PSP and wii : 2009
ps3, xbox, pc: 2010


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Codemasters reveal next generation of official F1 games
> Official trailer: *www.formula1-game.com/
> 
> can't wait
> ...




Love Formula 1, my favourite sport. I was playin' EA Sports' F1 2002 in 2003 . Good Racing Sports game after so many years, I can't wait, but we must wait!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

Finished Braid. The ending was weird though. What was it all about?

And an F1 simulator from Codemasters will be great. The EA Sports' games were awful.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 24, 2009)

Call of Duty 4, playing in hardest mode and surprisingly I am playing through faster.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Resident Evil 4  Should I also play 1,2 and 3?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2009)

Currently Playing:
Braid [PC]
Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude [PS2]


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 24, 2009)

^I loved leisure suit larry.porno+game.but the new version sucks according to reviews


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2009)

*www.darksector.com/assets/images/index/main.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2009)

> Resident Evil 4  Should I also play 1,2 and 3?



yes its gr8 collection ever dont miss  the first & third !! that would take u to old adventure


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ^I loved leisure suit larry.porno+game.but the new version sucks according to reviews


This is the first time I'm playing a Leisure suit Larry game. It was just lying around in my collection, so decided to pop it in & _voilla_. The pick up lines are just hilarious.


----------



## confused (Apr 25, 2009)

playing braid......
can anyone tell me how to get the first puzzle piece in the last level of the world no 3????
going nutsssss....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 25, 2009)

jungle book ( nes old video game)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 25, 2009)

confused said:


> playing braid......
> can anyone tell me how to get the first puzzle piece in the last level of the world no 3????
> going nutsssss....



is it *fickle companion*?if it is..follow these steps- >pull the lever on the platform & walk forward..the platform will move to the other side.now if you move back towards the lever,the platform will also come back.remember this.

>when the platform is on the other side of the lever..kill the goomba creature & stand on a block shaped area with a sign on it..this will move the platform a bit towards the lever.

>since you've killed the goomba..the cannon will fire up a new one..make sure it lands on the platform.then start walking towards the ladder..the platform will carry the goomba towards the lever...at the same time your key will rise upward & the goomba will catch it.

>now here's the tricky part.you'll have to climb the ladder to the platform & jump in such a way that you catch the key & also reach the upper level where the door is.don't jump directly on the goomba's head..jump from the side,just touching the key & the goomba.

>once you're on the upper level,unlock the door & collect the puzzle piece.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

^I suppose he meant 'A Tingling' level. That's the last level in World 3.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 25, 2009)

confused said:


> playing braid......
> can anyone tell me how to get the first puzzle piece in the last level of the world no 3????
> going nutsssss....



First go right and take the ladder up.Move right and take the ladder to the topmost platform.Now run left past the enemy with the key (You may kill him and get the key) and stand on the platform just above the entry door.Stand there for 2 seconds.Then go back to the platform with the lever killing the creature near it on the way.Hit the switch now.Rewind at 8x to the point where you are above the entry platform.Jump on to the moving platform.Once it reaches near the ladder taking to the puzzle piece jump onto the ladder and take the piece.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 25, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> jungle book ( nes old video game)



Just curious do you have an original NES.I played it on the duplicate version of some type, but anyway enjoy, it's a great game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2009)

> *www.darksector.com/assets/images/index/main.jpg



Me too, addicted! Marvelous game, superb graphics! The BEST Third-Person I've played, great game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> Resident Evil 4  Should I also play 1,2 and 3?



And also 5 on your Xbox 360 or PS3 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

^
I have RE5 on Xbox 360  but my Xbox 360 has gone for replacement. I'll get it in a day or two.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *www.darksector.com/assets/images/index/main.jpg




What game is it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

Dark Sector. Please stop quoting the images people.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

Me playing City Racing, a free game from gametop.com

Amazing and seriously gr8 for FREE man, do try it out.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 25, 2009)

please suggest me some good Puzzle/platformer games like BRAID.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 25, 2009)

^
Dark Sector.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> please suggest me some good Puzzle/platformer games like BRAID.


World of Goo but I think you've probably played it.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 25, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> What game is it?



Its Dark Sector .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
playing Braid nowdays its interesting .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> World of Goo but I think you've probably played it.



hasn't everyone??


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 25, 2009)

playing Braid nowdays its interesting .


----------



## confused (Apr 25, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> First go right and take the ladder up.Move right and take the ladder to the topmost platform.Now run left past the enemy with the key (You may kill him and get the key) and stand on the platform just above the entry door.Stand there for 2 seconds.Then go back to the platform with the lever killing the creature near it on the way.Hit the switch now.Rewind at 8x to the point where you are above the entry platform.Jump on to the moving platform.Once it reaches near the ladder taking to the puzzle piece jump onto the ladder and take the piece.


yeah i meant this level. thanks, but how to rewind at 8x??? when i press SHIFT + LEFT, it doesnt increase the rewind speed but instead pauses the rewind, and the character starts to move left.....?:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

Shift+Down three times. That should set the rewind speed to the maximum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2009)

Addicted to darkSector. I am on Chapter 4, almost at the endin' where you have to light those torches, freakin'ly those zombies didn't scare me at all! When we shoot at 'em they run like Phucin' Gay! . Anyway, my Q is: Are there zombies in every level??? The Chapter 4's full of 'em.

* AWESOME GAME!
*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

^^
I guess you're liking it. Then why even give a damn about zombies or anything. Just frag your way through.

Anyways a question here.
I bought Resident Evil 4 for PC. I wanna know if I can change/increase the resolution or not. And yeah,isn't there any use of the mouse in the game? Shall I grab a gamepad? My Xbox 360 controller doesn't work with it.

I also bought Brian Lara International Cricket 2005 but unfortunately it's not compatible with Vista and I cannot change its resolution over 1280x1024. I need 1680x1050. Any help?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

^My Xbox 360 controller worked just fine with the game. Not to mention, I got a mod which enabled the button configuration for it as well. Everything was auto-configured. And yes you can increase the resolution from the launcher file.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!
Any help on BLIC 05?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't tried any BLIC except for the '99 one. If you could find a .ini file which has it's configuration, then edit the resolution lines for your desired resolution. Since I don't have the game, I can't pin-point you to it's location.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL! You haven't played it? It's the best cricket game after BLIC 99


----------



## confused (Apr 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Shift+Down three times. That should set the rewind speed to the maximum.


thanks worked. currently playing it with xbox controller!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> you can increase the resolution from the launcher file.


HOW?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

It's been a while since I've played it, but I distinctly remember it having a "launcher.exe" file which triggered the configuration settings for customising resolution. I have the Asian version (Biohazard 4). I'm not sure what version you have. So if you don't have a launcher file in the game's installed directory then you'll have to look for manually editing it's .ini file.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I edited teh .ini file and it's fine now
BTW I bought original copy of the game and it's just RE4.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

Apply the community patch & the HDR patch. That should _pimp_ the game up a lot more than the console brethren.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Any links please? Link me to some good mods. BTW I found the Xbox 360 controller mod.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2009)

^Will I piss if I buy Resident Evil 4?? And yeah, I gonna burn there a$$es with the glaive . darkSector's awesome, isn't it? Please tell me guys I want to know if you guys love darkSector which would make me feel proud of that game, I'm bit....erm...., you know. I'm a bit >  < . So, please tell me.


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2009)

just now while reading a thread on thinkdigit, i clicked on a link, causing it to open in a new tab........then i clicked on the back button on the initial tab...... and suddenly i was like OMG THAT TAB'S GONNA CLOSE!!!!!

Really "Braid" is growing on me!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Any links please? Link me to some good mods. BTW I found the Xbox 360 controller mod.


Here's the link: *z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=573

This has anything & everything you need to patch up your RE4.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2009)

Battle for Wesnoth


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

^I too love Battle for Wesnoth. It's kinda turn based like Chess and I suppose that's why you like it. Let's have a game sometime?

I started a thread about it sometime back, but nobody replied back then.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 26, 2009)

Exams are Over. 
Now I have around 10 games begging to be installed.(NecroVision, Godfather 2 , Dark Sector,Wheelman,Wanted,Gun,HAWX,GTA 4 and few others)

Don't know from where to start.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

NecroVision!


----------



## DeXt0R (Apr 26, 2009)

Currently playing Gears of War...

Any1 played The Witcher? Hows it???


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 26, 2009)

^^
Was Boring for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2009)

darkSector's awesome, ainnit people? Please reply .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2009)

I m playing Burnout Paradice, Farcry2, Left 4 Dead & Timeshift


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> darkSector's awesome, ainnit people? Please reply .


Why do you care about others? You like a game? Play it and finish it. Simple!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ @ Sunny1211993

that kid[nvidiageek] is so  delighted to share his opinion with all of us , in the past wen he bought his grafix card he just wanted to share his game FPS with all of us . that time he was asking to check our FPS with him that was so hard

Im happy that now he just wanted to share his game opinion . gosh im happy that he improved a little


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 26, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Was Boring for me.



+1


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ @ Sunny1211993
> 
> that kid[nvidiageek] is so  delighted to share his opinion with all of us , in the past wen he bought his grafix card he just wanted to share his game FPS with all of us . that time he was asking to check our FPS with him that was so hard
> 
> Im happy that now he just wanted to share his game opinion . gosh im happy that he improved a little



 

Now Playing

GTA Chinatown Wars .. Its simply amazing. No lesser than GTA IV...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 27, 2009)

now am playing FC2 and Burnout


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 27, 2009)

right now im playing Darksector


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 27, 2009)

CoD 5 FTW!!! 
A bit laggy on my 7300GT though


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

Urban Terror..!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ @ Sunny1211993
> 
> that kid[nvidiageek] is so  delighted to share his opinion with all of us , in the past wen he bought his grafix card he just wanted to share his game FPS with all of us . that time he was asking to check our FPS with him that was so hard
> 
> Im happy that now he just wanted to share his game opinion . gosh im happy that he improved a little



Yeah, I am a bit like that, as I said and saying, don't know what the Phuc is the problem. And, am not a kid. You guys love darkSector, right?? Am gonna ask this Q if you guys don't give me a straight answer .

And currently addicted to darkSector. 

*AWESOME GAME!!*


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

@nvidiageek

OK.. DarkSector is awesome.. Enuff???

If you can, then also try GTA Chinatown Wars.... I hope u never praise SR2 then....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2009)

^Yeah, that's good 'n right! . Thanks Rajkumar . GTA: CW is available for PC??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Dont tell me that you are such a n00b who doesnt know anything about Emulators.. 

If you want to d/l just PM me..we'll discuss abt this... OK.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2009)

^Hee hee, just jokin' . I am not a n00b, you know me from my name, right? . OK, PM's on the way.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone played cryostasis , Kevin at gamespot himself recommending this game.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 27, 2009)

^^
So ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ 

P.S : Does anyone have the save game if Resident Evil 4 for PC..esp saved in Chapter 5-3..plz reply me dudes.. my game had a bug with the 5-2 level and i am unable to step ahead..


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 27, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Dont tell me that you are such a n00b who doesnt know anything about Emulators..
> 
> If you want to d/l just PM me..we'll discuss abt this... OK.



Me too want to downlaod the emulator for playing GTA:CW.Please help.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Use NDSROM Player... It comes with a emulator called NO$GBA Emulator and a utility named myZoom which help us to play the game in FullScreen(Dont get excited, it means the size is more than what a emulator can, but its pretty good and enuff for me)


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Dont tell me that you are such a n00b who doesnt know anything about Emulators..
> 
> If you want to d/l just PM me..we'll discuss abt this... OK.


Why, are emulators illegal?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^
Ofcourse....
If all of us gonna use this, then who will buy the Handheld gaming devices then?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2009)

EMULATORS r LEGAL !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ 

If you don't have a DS and/or a original game with you, then how come this Emulators were legal? Prove me i am wrong....


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 27, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Has anyone played cryostasis , Kevin at gamespot himself recommending this game.



It was too damn boring for me. Never went ahead of the 2nd level.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


nvidiageek said:


> Yeah, I am a bit like that, as I said and saying, don't know what the Phuc is the problem. And, am not a kid. You guys love darkSector, right?? Am gonna ask this Q if you guys don't give me a straight answer .
> 
> And currently addicted to darkSector.
> 
> *AWESOME GAME!!*



DarkSector appears to be good but underneath, its a dull, boring and a highly repetitive game. The Glaive is good but it gets too damn repetitive. I am near the ending but I dont plan on finishing it.

Anyways, currently digging some old games like Sims 2 (plus various expansions), Brothers In Arms : Hell's Highway, CoD4, CoD5, GTA4 and ofcourse, Resident Evil 4.

I have The Chronicles of Riddick : Assualt on Dark Athena installed but can't play (most of you will know why).


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 27, 2009)

^^
Resident Evil 4.Well how is it on PC ? I mean are the proper patches available.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Yeah, many useful patches were available. Even a mouse fix patch is also available. Its a must play in either PS2 or in PC IMO..

I give it damn 10/10 .


----------



## chavo (Apr 27, 2009)

hey guys just finished gf 2 awsome game
u should try it. 
BTW any1 played Watchmen The End Is Nigh?
how is it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Has anyone played cryostasis , Kevin at gamespot himself recommending this game.


It's a good blend of games like BioShock & Condemned: CO in terms of gameplay. Kind of a slow progressing FPS survival horror title. I enjoyed the game completely. It's a resource hogger, so unless you have a beast of a machine, it will hammer your configuration real hard. The environments are very creepy. You'll have hand-to-hand melee combat & also the option to bring in more arsenal as you progress. The health healing system in this game is unlike any you have ever seen. Since you're in the artic circle, it's ice all around. The only way to survive the freezing cold is to, well, find a light source. As soon as you find it, you need to warm up. That would be your health replenishing method. There is also a nifty addition to the gameplay called Echo Sense. You can look into the past of any dead corpse that you find lying around & have the ability to change it (thereby "freeing their soul"). 

It's a pretty good game provided you have the hardware to handle it. Since it uses Nvidia PhysX, Nvidia cards would obviously have a greater advantage. Else the physics is offloaded to the CPU.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2009)

^^How scary is Resident Evil 4?? @Psycho - 'Cause it's a good game and that you don't want to finish such a great game, eh?? . And also @Rajkumar - You told darkSector's awesome from your heart, right? Or you just "answered" to me stop from askin' the Q again, eh??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Rajkumar - You told darkSector's awesome from your heart, right? Or you just "answered" to me stop from askin' the Q again, eh??



 ... Coz i like the game and so i told u that its good..??  So what, you like the game , eh? Then go play it. Dont stop by for someones comments. If u like it, then play it. Otherwise just stop playing the damn game. Simple, right??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2009)

^Yo, budd, I just asked, man. I know you told from ya'r heart. Cheer up! I love that game. That's it 'bout that. What 'bout the post above you??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Which one????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sunny tears his hair off and eats em* 

Nvidiageek,you my friend......yes you are irritating and extremely childish!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2009)

> How scary is Resident Evil 4??



@nvidiageek

Seriously if u r asking abt the scariness of RESIDENT EVIL 4 -->SURE go & keep ur head in the road & sleep !! ,, i dint say u  *kid *cause u r 10th i said  because of u r scariness !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^How scary is Resident Evil 4?? @Psycho - 'Cause it's a good game and that you don't want to finish such a great game, eh?? . And also @Rajkumar - You told darkSector's awesome from your heart, right? Or you just "answered" to me stop from askin' the Q again, eh??



Lol DarkSector is a mediocre game with out-dated graphics. I dont read what people say. I didn't stop to look at people's comments before playing DarkSector. I just downloaded it and played and its too boring. There are many worthwhile games out there. I just installed Brothers In Arms : Hell's Highway again and I am enjoying it more than DarkSector even though I am playing it the second time.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 27, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Use NDSROM Player... It comes with a emulator called NO$GBA Emulator and a utility named myZoom which help us to play the game in FullScreen(Dont get excited, it means the size is more than what a emulator can, but its pretty good and enuff for me)



The game+emulator is just 65.37MB.
So will play by tomorrow morning and will tell.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2009)

Dark Sector is the best game out there and I'm saying this from my heart,brain,lungs,kidneys,stomach,intestines,liver and most importantly my mouth Fine now?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2009)

^lol


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 28, 2009)

Starting with Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2009)

@ajaybc
Have u finish d/l the game? How is it?

Now playing

GUN 
This game is a classic game and a must play imo....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 28, 2009)

Now Playing: *And Yet It Moves*.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dark Sector is the best game out there and I'm saying this from my heart,brain,lungs,kidneys,stomach,intestines,liver and most importantly my mouth Fine now?



Yeah, sure thing, buddy. I'd better stop askin' this before I whack someone in my room, it's gettin' irritated. Phuc!
And me too, I love that game .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2009)

@nvidiageek
OMG!!! 
finally!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2009)

Phucin' SH7T!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ You kid dont have anyother word other than Phucin!     

Now its Phucin SH1T


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2009)

^^Yeah, what to do I'm not as educated as you guys . Don't know any other word that "Phucin'" and now "Phucin' SH1T". No hard feelin's. Back to the thread title;
Addicted to Saints Row 2 and Mystery Case Files - Huntsville .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Have u played the game GUN already?

Its so good.. I like this game after Call of Juarez..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got my Dell XPS 1730M gaming lappy It was full of bloatware and crapware so had to reinstall Vista again. Had really hard time with drivers but its all sorted out now.
Playing these games:
Cryostasis(Lappy)
Assassin's Creed(Lappy) I love this game!
Dark Sector(PC)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2009)

^^Love darkSector, eh?? Oh! Sh&T! I asked again, sorry . How's the lappy??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2009)

Getting Guitar Heroes and Godfather 2


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2009)

Is Dark Sector as repetitive and sh1tty as Dead Space? (Dead Space is fine but in the later chapters it gets really repetitive,stretched and annoying.)

@Rajkumar_pb
I finished downloading the game+emulator.Copied the ROM into NDSROM/Games folder as given in the instructions.When I searched for "Chinatown" and clicked play,it says the game is loading.Around 5% completed in 5 mins.I dint like the idea of waiting for 100mins everytime I want to play the game.So stopped.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> @Rajkumar_pb
> I finished downloading the game+emulator.Copied the ROM into NDSROM/Games folder as given in the instructions.When I searched for "Chinatown" and clicked play,it says the game is loading.Around 5% completed in 5 mins.I dint like the idea of waiting for 100mins everytime I want to play the game.So stopped.



Thats insane.You get everything wrong dude. Just go to NDSROM Player/Emulation folder. Start the Application named as NO$GBA . By doing this, it prompts to open the nds file and do that. Thats it. It opened in a second and start playing it. Are u clear?


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Now Playing: *And Yet It Moves*.


It's a 2D Indie platformer right? How's it? Worth playing?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> It's a 2D Indie platformer right? How's it? Worth playing?



after playing braid..you may not like it. i found it a bit repititive after some levels.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats insane.You get everything wrong dude. Just go to NDSROM Player/Emulation folder. Start the Application named as NO$GBA . By doing this, it prompts to open the nds file and do that. Thats it. It opened in a second and start playing it. Are u clear?



Thank you.Ran the game smoothly.But how can I make it full screen?

phuc that n00b at TPB and his stupid instructions:


> 1 - Run NDSROM Player after you install it on your PC.
> 
> 2 - Find the game you are interested in helping you eg search tools on the left side.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2009)

@nvidiageek,Lappy rocks. Of course it will. Config is:
Intel T9300 2.5Ghz 45nm 6MB cache
4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
nVidia GeForce 8800M GTX 512 SLI 
Ageia PhysX accelerator 
17" full HD Display.

Sure it's big and bulky but it's damn sexy. Lovin' the experience!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Is Dark Sector as repetitive and sh1tty as Dead Space? (Dead Space is fine but in the later chapters it gets really repetitive,stretched and annoying.)


Dead space sh*tty? *shocked* 

Sure it gets repetitive, but let's face it, which game doesn't?  

Dark Sector is an exact replica of Gears of War, minus the teams mates & Locust hordes. The only new addition we have out here is the ability to wield a Glaive & weapon upgrade system. The best part about it is to throw the glaive & switch to the first person camera mode. This allows us to track the Glaive in first person, thereby executing/decapitating the enemy in the precise manner you want. You'll have standard boss fights & that's about it. So it depends on what level of repetitiveness bothers you. Honestly I was busy slashing off people far more than bothering how repetitive it got.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Thank you.Ran the game smoothly.But how can I make it full screen?


Just click the myZoom application in the same folder (Emulation) and it somewhat enlarges the screen. Then right click inside the window and select Full Screen. You are set to go. And to close this window anytime juz press Alt + X . Simple, isn't it?



ajaybc said:


> phuc that n00b at TPB and his stupid instructions:



Even i too first confused with that, but when later i explore all the folders and then knew about the NO$GBA application and all.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 29, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dead space sh*tty? *shocked*



Dead Space was good.But was really really repetitive towards the end.The game was unnecessarily stretched.For example after finding some fuel cells which are scattered all around the map going through similar hall ways and rooms the next mission would be "Oh!Sh1t the cryostasis refabricator generator (Made that up  )is missing.It is stored as 6 pieces in 6 different places.Find them!"

That is what I meant.I stopped playing after reaching the 9th chapter.
But the graphics,sound,lighting atmosphere all were great.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Apr 30, 2009)

Currently playing COD5....Sniper role is amazing.....
Anybody playing COD4/COD5 multiplayer with BSNL EvDO data card?....
I am experiencing high ping values....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dark Sector is an exact replica of Gears of War, minus the teams mates & Locust hordes. The only new addition we have out here is the ability to wield a Glaive & weapon upgrade system. The best part about it is to throw the glaive & switch to the first person camera mode. This allows us to track the Glaive in first person, thereby executing/decapitating the enemy in the precise manner you want. You'll have standard boss fights & that's about it. So it depends on what level of repetitiveness bothers you. Honestly I was busy slashing off people far more than bothering how repetitive it got.



You the man! You speak my 'mind'! 
Addicted to darkSector. Awesome game!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2009)

World of Goo


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

^Me too 
I'm also playing Call of Juarez for the second time. It's great.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

Godfather II.
PES 2009


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2009)

Getting Call Of Juarez now. Heard a lot aboutthe game but never played. Is it better htan GUN? GUN was simply awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2009)

^^GUN's a bit old, eh??
Completed GTA IV, THE best sandbox! I took Revenge, 'cause I don't want to loose Roman, who cares 'bout that Old Lady.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Getting Call Of Juarez now. Heard a lot aboutthe game but never played. Is it better htan GUN? GUN was simply awesome!



Yeah, its a best game of its genre IMO. I am playing GUN now and its awesome. I agree that. But COJ is more than this. I bet you sure tell me, "Man, this game is just awesome" after start playing COJ.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 30, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^GUN's a bit old, eh??
> Completed GTA IV, THE best sandbox! I took Revenge, 'cause I don't want to loose Roman, who cares 'bout that Old Lady.


GUN Is an old game but still you haven't yet played it, you must try this game. Simply an amazing game. Try this game instead of playing GTA 4 again....


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 30, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^GUN's a bit old, eh??
> Completed GTA IV, THE best sandbox! I took Revenge, 'cause I don't want to loose Roman, who cares 'bout that Old Lady.



Legends are legends... even if they are old.

Max Payne is old.. still people like it... Mafia is old and still people like it... GUN is old and still people like it... heck NFS Most Wanted is old and still people play it! There are many old games which are a 100 times better than some of the new sh1t thats coming out!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2009)

Currently playing:
Braid [PC] - on the last world. 
NecroVision [PC]
The Godfather II [PC] - Just installed.

Velvet Assassin just released. So let's see how this game turns out to be. If it's anything like NOLF series, then I'm all for it. Just love women is leather.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 30, 2009)

Will get Velvet Assassin by tomorrw... been waiting for this game since quite a time.. and FYI, its based on a true story and on a true character.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

Alright. Finally completed Braid. Fantastic game, but with an ultra-confusing ending. I'm still scratching my head as to what really happened (just like many others out here). This must be the first Indie game that I have completed. This was a very unique & refreshing experience. Had to take some help from the FAQ's & Youtube Vids at certain points, else it got too frustrating.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 1, 2009)

I am playing Burnout Paradise again... starting Fallout 3... also Stranglehold, Crysis, Brothers in Arms : Hell's Highway. Will get Velvet Assassin by tonight and will get Hitman : Blood Money by tomorrow night (lost my DVD and I so want to play it again!).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

Got Velvet Assassin. I'll have my initial impressions posted by tomorrow morning. Now I'm confused between playing X-Men Origins: Wolverine or this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2009)

Playin' Crysis [got tempted when Psycho told he was starting that game]. Really, that game's graphics are so superb. Is that game, even now, the best graphics till date??


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

^^^ no ,, many games have good grafix ,, CRYSIS has grafix + world detail + models + terrain and best vehicle model

crysis is mainly meant for the grafix engine = EXTREME ACTION GAME + EXTREME GRAFIX thats y CRYSIS is called the RIG killer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2009)

^^OK, but Crysis' awesome! Mainly, the plot's great. And a Q, is there any big diff. between Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed: The Director's Cut Edition??

[offtopic: Good thing you changed your Avatar ]


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2009)

crysis sucks big time!!!!everybody knows that.

directors cut has some extra goodies!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 1, 2009)

Got both X-Men Origins:Wolverine and Velvet Assassin. Velvet Assassin cimply rocks!

Will try X-men Origins:Wolverine tomorrow.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2009)

@quan chi - How the Hell!? It doesn't suck big and small times, nobody knows that. It's awesome! Now, everybody knows that . What "extra" goodies does The Director's Cut Edition have?? 

@Sunny - How's Velvet Assassin??

In Love with darkSector .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 1, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^OK, but Crysis' awesome! Mainly, the plot's great. And a Q, is there any big diff. between Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed: The Director's Cut Edition??
> 
> [offtopic: Good thing you changed your Avatar ]



lolumad ? Crysis's plot is too mediocre but yes, Crysis and Crysis Warhead, are till date, the best looking games (if you max them out that is  ). There is no big difference between those two versions of AC .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 1, 2009)

@nvidiageek,Velvet Assassin is a must play game and doesn't have any Nazi Zombies


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2009)

^Hee hee. Good thing you told, I was about to ask . But, Darn, Phuc, the protagonist . I'll buy White Assassin , you know right??


----------



## m@sterchief (May 1, 2009)

i am no chicken. But i am currently addicted to Chicken Invaders: Revenge of the Yolk. Gr8 and superbly crafted weapons and the levels perfectly complement the Weapons system. Try this game


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 1, 2009)

@nvidiageek,the protagonist is sexy!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2009)

^Phuc me! WTF!? White Assassin FTW!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 1, 2009)

You're acting g@y.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @quan chi - How the Hell!? It doesn't suck big and small times, nobody knows that. It's awesome! Now, everybody knows that . What "extra" goodies does The Director's Cut Edition have??
> 
> 
> In Love with darkSector .



well i dont care what everybody knows.i know it sucks big time and thats it.

in the second part you get the making videos something like that and may be some free stuff.

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f5f0d47358.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

@Sunny - Who the Hell likes a female protagonist?? Anyway, how's the gameplay, similar to White Assassin, eh??
@quan chi - Then say YOU don't like Crysis.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2009)

yes you can say that.

and trust me i am not the only one saying this.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 2, 2009)

@nvidiageek :- Dude grow up, everyone has their own choices... you liked DarkSector, didnt you ? But I hate it! Same way, quan chi dosent like Crysis... so whats wrong in that ?

Anyways, installing Velvet Assassin


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

^^That's why I wrote "YOU". Addicted to Saints Row 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2009)

Wolverine and Velvet Assassin. I'm liking Wolverine more than Velvet Assassin. Great Hack n Slash game!!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

I am addicted to GUN. I am playing this game at insane difficulty and its really awesome. The gameplay is no match and its real classy.

I stopped playing other games except GTA:CW for this game...


----------



## Psychosocial (May 2, 2009)

Velvet Assassin is a nice game... you need patience to play it! Also playing Crysis with a +12 trainer which gives you super-jump, super-throw and super-speed in every mode with infinite ammo and health and suit power...lol it makes the game insane! And yes, also playing the greatest game of all time... GTA IV!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

^^Me too, playin' GTA IV, awesome game! I'm in love with that game. Stopped Saints Row 2, can't play that after playin' GTA IV!
@Rajkumar - Is that game so good??


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^Me too, playin' GTA IV, awesome game! I'm in love with that game. Stopped Saints Row 2, can't play that after playin' GTA IV!


 .. Haven't you played GTA 4 before? IIRC you told that u luv GTA 4. What a controversy?


nvidiageek said:


> @Rajkumar - Is that game so good??



Yes, it is too good to praise... Like way better than COJ IMO. But COJ stands for its awesome graphics. Isn't it?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

^^I've played before SR2, so comparin' it. But no match, GTA IV FTW! We can shoot from military chopper in GTA IV! I didn't know that, found now!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

^^
Getting everything after all of us know... Its very pathetic that you compare SR2 with GTA4.. 
I bet you still miss a lot in GTA 4. Just digg more and you'll get them all.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

^^Do you know any? Don't tell me few. Please, budd.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

^^
Just explore it yourself and you'll be excited when u find it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2009)

Please tell me a few, man, only a few. Please.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

^^
Then why you have to play the game? Whats the thrill in it?


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2009)

melodrama+excellent gameplay=dmc3. nothing can beat it till now.excellent masterpiece by capcom.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 2, 2009)

Call of Juarez


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

quan chi said:


> melodrama+excellent gameplay=dmc3. nothing can beat it till now.excellent masterpiece by capcom.


Told you so. This would always be my most memorable DMC game. Even more than DMC 4 could ever be. Oh btw did I mention that I just beat Sanctus on DMD mode with no health Damage & securing SSS rank & scoring 2,99,000 odd points?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 2, 2009)

^o_0


----------



## Gaurav_rip (May 2, 2009)

hey all!!
i m currently playin dark sector , wanted(last stage left).
how is velvet assasin and spiderman:web of shadows???


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 2, 2009)

Spiderman Web of Shadows is overly repititive.U wont enjoy it much.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2009)

At relatives' house. Bored to hell. 
Just Assassin's Creed on iPhone.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Spiderman Web of Shadows is overly repititive.U wont enjoy it much.


Not to mention a stuttery mess.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Told you so. This would always be my most memorable DMC game. Even more than DMC 4 could ever be. Oh btw did I mention that I just beat Sanctus on DMD mode with no health Damage & securing SSS rank & scoring 2,99,000 odd points?




well congratulations..now try dmc3 on that mode.
i think its the one hit mode (as in dmc3) where in one hit you will get killed and so will be your enemy.which means faster gameplay one hit boss kill.

but your accuracy and style should be perfect.
i would suggest try vergil. he is more difficult to master than dante. has less weapon and style.but if mastered he is more devastating than 10 dantes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

^Unfortunately I have the PS2 version & that is Dante's Awakening. This version doesn't allow us to play as Vergil. 

Anyway I would love to try beating final Vergil without any health damage. But that would be a very long time before I do that. I need to master Beowulf & Rebellion combo's properly. Not to mention, getting to know the styles better. For now, I can't seem to do that without my ass being handed to me by Vergil. He is pure destruction machine. It's tough to counter his moves at times, but I will keep trying. 

Back to topic: 
Got X-Men Origins: Wolverine. Now for things I love to the the best, Hack & Slash.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 2, 2009)

^Dude... BeoWulf is that gauntlet right ? It's amazing but yeah, its kinda tough to master... I didnt use that much. My fav. weapons have to be Agni and Rudra


----------



## Gaurav_rip (May 2, 2009)

Finished Wanted
kinda ok-ish game, though d moves are slick and cool

Started playin X-men Origins: Wolverine,cool game!!
thnx fr d comments abt spidey!!
is dere any other game i should definetly play???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

Yep. It's the devil arm we receive after defeating the boss Beowulf. It's extremely effective against Vergil's 3rd form. Especially when he starts regenerating his health when in his DT'd form. Using Beowulf's Killer Bee move 3 times knocks him out of his DT'd form instantly. 

Anyway I just played through X-Men Origins: Wolverine for like an hour now & WOAH! I'm totally zomed. It's fantastic, least to say. So much action in the very first hour is simply amazing. The game looks good & plays pretty smoothly as well. But that's not the point to focus on right now. What I'm here to talk about it is the level of gore & brutal action in this game. It's like Logan is on super steroids & has unleashed rampage. The kills are extremely brutal. Decapitating enemies is like breaking thin wafer sticks for this guy. 

For all the hack-en-slash lovers, get this one ASAP. It's been hell of a long time since we got a half-decent X-Men game. With the earlier ones being half-arsed ports, I had given up all hope. After playing this game, I have some more faith in Raven Software thankfully. 

I just completed one huge boss fight & trust me it was no cakewalk. This boss was like huge. I'll have the screenshots in a while now. Graphically, it shares the traditional ultra-shiny texture look to it which almost all the UE3 games sport. The only graphic setting you'll find is resolution change. NO AA & NO AF. So force it or do whatever you want, it won't help much. Nevertheless, it still looks pretty good. Clipping issues still persist from time to time. 

Optimisation is thankfully well done. I retain 62fps on an average with minor hic-ups here & there. So rest assured, it isn't power hungry. Gameplay is a mix of almost every hack-en-slash title available. So far I was only able to increase my health & gain a rage ability. Rage allows us to perform insane spinning claw combos for a certain time. It diminishes when the bar below the health meter depletes. You can gain them later on by killing more enemies. You can perform some lunge manoeuvres which allow you to throttle in mid air & perform a dash attack. This is superb if you're able to perform it on an enemy who is in mid-air. You can actually intercept him & beat the crap out of him. 

There are abilities to gain & upgrade later on in the games as well. So something pretty much "inspired" from Devil May Cry series. Also a noteworthy feature called 'Feral sense' is added wherein it will show you the direction you need to head into (if you're lost) & also allows you to reveal interactive objects. Animations are smoothly rendered. So no issues there. This is probably the most brutal X-Men game I have ever seen. A must have for gore fan.

_El Screenshoto_

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36844_w0pr4/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-16-50-76.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36845_zdztj/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-17-04-82.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36846_outts/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-17-42-25.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36851_av7lg/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-21-21-93.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36852_rdeal/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-21-25-57.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36853_k4hrp/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-21-32-18.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36854_ct8us/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-25-01-82.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36855_wq8ub/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-50-57-51.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36856_fwz6j/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-50-59-23.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36857_8xzlq/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-56-38-68.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36858_zhru6/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-56-41-43.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36859_j4jwe/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2022-59-47-98.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36860_5mntj/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2023-00-13-95.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/36861_xjahd/Wolverine%202009-05-02%2023-02-02-57.jpg


----------



## Gaurav_rip (May 2, 2009)

Yeah i totally agree.
When Wolverine gets hit d wounds and all look soo authentic and even d healin luks totally awesome!!!!
Hack an' Slash is d theme of dis game.
The game actually brings out the real wolfish side of the till-now only a little uncivilised character. One gud game for xmen fans.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 3, 2009)

Will get Wolverine by tomorrow... currently playing Velvet Assassin, Himan Blood Money and GTA IV. Thinking to get my PS2 repaired so that I can play DMC3 and Smackdown VS Raw 2008 in MP with my friends .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2009)

@Ethan,yeah right. This IS the game for Hack-En-Slash lovers. The boss fight was pretty easy dude. I'm playing with Xbox 360 controller for Windows. I'm at the Weapon-X facility and dodging the lasers is one helluva job! I played this game for 4 hours straight and can say that it's simply the best X-Men game ever. I've played all X-Men games but none comes even close to this.

The healing factor seems great. All Wolverine's powers have been showcased perfectly in this game.

As for the performance,no stuttering nothing. Getting 60 FPS +. 

Ethan,I guess the problem is your ATI card coz Spiderman Web of Shadows is also doing fine here with more than 60 FPS.

Can't play anything right now. Not at home.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 3, 2009)

^^

I got 25 - 30 FPS in Spiderman Web of Shadows and it wasn't that smooth for me.

Will get Velvet Assassin by today.Then will try my hands on Wolverine.
Currently Playing

1.Wanted
2.Godfather 2
3.Zeno Clash


----------



## themadman (May 3, 2009)

Titan quest again


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> 
> I got 25 - 30 FPS in Spiderman Web of Shadows and it wasn't that smooth for me.
> 
> ...



Want me to post the pics of Spiderman Web of Shadows with FPS?
Not at home right now. If you say then I can post in the evening.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> 
> I got 25 - 30 FPS in Spiderman Web of Shadows and it wasn't that smooth for me.


Likewise. Although mine used to be as high as 55fps but the constant stutter would make it drop to 25fps. This was unacceptable & it's not just me, but check out GameFAQ boards & almost every person is cribbing about the same thing. Even the patching doesn't seem to improve anything. I wanted to play the game as it looked decent enough, but sadly couldn't bear the stutter, so uninstalled it. That was 4-5 months back. I might try it again since I have formatted my system & also updated to the latest drivers. Not too optimistic though.



> @Ethan,yeah right. This IS the game for Hack-En-Slash lovers. The boss fight was pretty easy dude. I'm playing with Xbox 360 controller for Windows. I'm at the Weapon-X facility and dodging the lasers is one helluva job! I played this game for 4 hours straight and can say that it's simply the best X-Men game ever. I've played all X-Men games but none comes even close to this.
> 
> The healing factor seems great. All Wolverine's powers have been showcased perfectly in this game.


You betcha. I have played almost all marvel games, but none of them are this aggressive in terms of gameplay. To be honest, it has surpassed my expectation. I'm resuming my session now & hope to kick some more butt. Also plan to check out those mutagen upgrades which looked fancy enough. Will report back with the progress. I didn't even touch Velvet Assassin since I got this.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2009)

guys could you please post the min requirements of the game too ....that way others can find out if it will run on thir system.........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2009)

Urt no doubt


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Want me to post the pics of Spiderman Web of Shadows with FPS?
> Not at home right now. If you say then I can post in the evening.



Nah.No need.I trust you that much.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2009)

^^
Hehe

BTW just escaped Weapon-X Facility in Wolverine and in the jungles of Africa again. Boy! I'm addicted! The game simply blows your mind. I'd recommend it to all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2009)

Man this game has so many flashbacks, that it's hard to keep a tab of what's the present time & what's the past one. I'm currently on chapter 5 (last chapter apparently) "The Wolverine" & I just witnessed a giant Sentinal Mark 1 in front of me. I'm pretty sure the next boss is going to be him. This robot is freaking huge. Makes the other bosses look like a mere rodent. The best sequence has to be taking out those choppers with our claws at Alkali Lake. Amazing game. I have to admit that it's been a long time after which I'm honestly enjoying a hack-en-slash title.

I have maxed out pretty much every skill except my Claws (one more remaining). Unlocked almost every Mutagen (except Blood rage). My health boost is currently at level 21. The best kills are the quick kills by grabbing & performing an heavy attack, also the lunge attack.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2009)

Just now i've completed Russian Revolution mission in GTA IV. Although i've completed in PS3. I just want to try how it works on my new pc. It's a great game. But only concern is that it's MSR is insane. I barely get 25fps. With all turned to medium and lower resolutions. But the details in the game is awsome when compared to Console versions. We can see the difference clearly when we are off in a chopper.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2009)

@Ethan.   Do you play games all day long? I played this game for 4-5 hours and I'm on chapter 3. WTF are you upto?


----------



## shashank4u (May 4, 2009)

currently playing bioshock... can anybody tell me how long is the game or how many levels are there.. need to finish it soon 
next is GTA IV or Empire total war( not purchased yet)


----------



## Psychosocial (May 4, 2009)

@shashank4u :- BioShock is around 14-15hrs long...

Well, currently playing Hitman : Blood Money, GTA IV, Velvet Assassin and The Chronicles of Riddick : Assualt on Dark Athena (finally! )... will get Wolverine at around 2 in the afternoon!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan.   Do you play games all day long? I played this game for 4-5 hours and I'm on chapter 3. WTF are you upto?


When I love a game, I just dive into it. I just went on & on at this one. Everytime I felt like taking a break, I kept saying to myself "Just one more checkpoint, then a break". This carried on for way too long. Honestly I can't play for more than 2 hours at a stretch on my PC. So played it in broken sessions. Since my jobs joining date is on 18th, I still have a long time to go. So might as well enjoy everything now. 

Lucky I got Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena on the perfect time. Once I'm done with Wolverine, this is next in line. Installing it as we speak.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 4, 2009)

@shashank4u :- BioShock is around 14-15hrs long...

Well, currently playing Hitman : Blood Money, GTA IV, Velvet Assassin and The Chronicles of Riddick : Assualt on Dark Athena (finally! )... will get Wolverine at around 2 in the afternoon!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2009)

Tried Riddick out for sometime & yes Diesel still has his cocky attitude intact. The frame rates are all over the place. The graphics aren't upto the mark but the voice acting is brilliant. Stealth kills looked neat. I was surprised to see the addition of Butcher's Bay along with this copy. No wonder the games total install size is 10GB. It's heavily 16:9 cropped which makes it look really ugly. Wish they would fix it up just like F.E.A.R 2 did with it latter patch. Oh well, back to Wolverine now.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 4, 2009)

I am in love with X-Men Origins Wolverine... simple awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine. Imma addicted!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2009)

Phew! Finally completed the game. Mind blowing. The last boss was a pain in the ass. Unlocked the classic Wolverine costume & also the hard mode. A few bonus matches still need to be fought as well. Will try them tomorrow. I need an encore from Raven software for more hack-en-slash games. Kudos guys.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 5, 2009)

So time to get Wolverine ASAP as so many members out here are goin' ga-ga over it.

BTW,hows Velvet Assassin ?I've got it but still dunno why am I not that interested in installing it.Maybe cuz of X Men fever.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

......and now I'm at a crossroads between playing Chronicles of Riddick or Velvet Assassin.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 5, 2009)

I just encountered Mystique in X-Men Origins:Wolverine. How much of the game is left?


----------



## hahahari (May 5, 2009)

I have not gamed for almost 3 months. Setting up my PC to run them again. Have around 6 games to play


----------



## anmolmakkar1 (May 5, 2009)

i play counter strike 1.6 condition zero


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I just encountered Mystique in X-Men Origins:Wolverine. How much of the game is left?


You still have a pretty long way ahead. You'll still have to beat the Sentinel Mark I, Gambit & Blob. I believe you should be almost towards the completion of Chapter 3.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 5, 2009)

X-Men Origina : Wolverine
Hitman Blood Money
The Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Butcher Bay (the AODA remake)
Race Driver GRID

@Amrawtanshx :-
Velvet Assassin now feels like an okay game... I love stealth game but this is just too slow and boring even for a stealth game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

Currently playing:
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena [PC]
NecroVision [PC]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2009)

What the Sh*t!? Is Wolverine so good?? Didn't buy that game aftah seein' the movie. BTW, Ethan, how's The Chronicles of Riddick : Assault on Dark Athena??? As Sunny said earlier, on relatives' house, Phucin' bored! Sh*t, I wasted all my good holidays, only one week of darkSector . Darn! Solvin' Mystery Case Files: Prime Suspects . Awesome puzzle game!


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 5, 2009)

Played one of the worst games of my life called Death Track Ressurection.UnInstalled it in 5 mins after 1 race. 

Installing Wolverine now.


----------



## ajaybc (May 6, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Played one of the worst games of my life called Death Track Ressurection.UnInstalled it in 5 mins after 1 race.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> What the Sh*t!? Is Wolverine so good?? Didn't buy that game aftah seein' the movie. BTW, Ethan, how's The Chronicles of Riddick : Assault on Dark Athena??? As Sunny said earlier, on relatives' house, Phucin' bored! Sh*t, I wasted all my good holidays, only one week of darkSector . Darn! Solvin' Mystery Case Files: Prime Suspects . Awesome puzzle game!



You mean to say that movie was bad ? WTF ? Anyways, atleast we like Wolverine... we dont know if you will like it or not as you seem to possess a unique taste. CoR:AODA is also a great game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

How can people comment on the movie after watching the work print copy? That's an insult to watching a movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

^Even the workprint is awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2009)

I loved the movie so much that I watched it 3-4 times 

BTW playing these games. 
Wolverine [PC]
Spiderman Web Of Shadows[Lappy]. No stuttering here either. 50+ Fps on 1920x1200 all settings maxed out.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

PC :-
Wolverine
Hitman Blood Money
Race Driver GRID
DiRT
The Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Butcher Bay
FIFA09 (MP with friends)

PSP :-
Loco Roco 2
God of War Chains of Olympus
Guitarway to Heaven

PS2 :-
Devil May Cry 3 SE
Smackdown VS Raw 2008 (MP with friends)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

OMG! The melee combat is very difficult in Riddick. I have to time it accurately, else the larger enemies just gobble up one bar of my health, on being hit. The dialogue delivery is awesome, but way too many F bombs. If I keep count, then it might just exceed Kane & Lynch's record, I'd say.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2009)

@Social - I didn't the movie was bad, it was awesome, I watched it 2 times in PVR. I didn't thought that game would be as good as the movie. Ethan, how's The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena??
@Sunny - How can a game stutter on a SLi rig, eh??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2009)

@Social - I didn't the movie was bad, it was awesome, I watched it 2 times in PVR. I didn't thought that game would be as good as the movie. Ethan, how's The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena??
@Sunny - How can a game stutter on a SLi rig, eh?? 
Suggest some TPS games, men. darkSector was awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2009)

^^
Get GUN. You'll love it.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Social - I didn't the movie was bad, it was awesome, I watched it 2 times in PVR. I didn't thought that game would be as good as the movie. Ethan, how's The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena??
> @Sunny - How can a game stutter on a SLi rig, eh??



o_0.. no offence dude, but you watched an officially unreleased movie two times in PVR ? WTH ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

Alright I give up. Someone please answer his questions.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 6, 2009)

WTF!? It's officially unreleased?? What, is this May 6 2008?? I saw the X-Men Origins: Wolverine ad in the newspaper reading "Now Showing" with many theaters, do you think theaters have work-print copy?? I might go today again with my bro. @Sunny - GUN's a TPS?? Then that's my first priority. Thank you, budd. Currently playin' MCF - Ravenhearst & Braid!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

I'm looking at the PVR cinema listing right now & nowhere can I spot X-Men Origins: Wolverine. Care to enlighten me which state/city are you located in? AFAIK no one out here has seen it releasing in India.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> WTF!? It's officially unreleased?? What, is this May 6 2008?? I saw the X-Men Origins: Wolverine ad in the newspaper reading "Now Showing" with many theaters, do you think theaters have work-print copy?? I might go today again with my bro. @Sunny - GUN's a TPS?? Then that's my first priority. Thank you, budd. Currently playin' MCF - Ravenhearst & Braid!!



Get a ticket for me too  . BTW dude, again, no offence but why do you keep asking the same/similar questions again and again. To sum up and answer all your questions in one post, I have to say that EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT TASTES! You loved DarkSector and I downright hated it.. what does that say ? I and Ethan like CoR:AODA and you might not like it and it means that you will have to try out the game yourself or atleast watch a couple of videos and/or screenshots on the internet.... GUN is a TPS and I think this has been mentioned and I dont think theatres project work-prints but its just that only the PVR in your city is showing Wolverine .


----------



## comp@ddict (May 6, 2009)

On to Prince Of Persia 2008. Man a beautiful game, runs on OLD hardware, but still beautiful.


----------



## skippednote (May 6, 2009)

Still Addicted to COD4 : MP 
Nothin beats this thing


----------



## Mohak (May 7, 2009)

harry potter and the order of the phoenix


----------



## Psychosocial (May 7, 2009)

Hey Ethan... I just reached that weird facility in Wolverine... you crawl through a few air vents and drop down in that white-walled facility... I just reached there, how much more is left ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

^^
You've just started mate. It's a long way ahead in front of you You have to exit the Weapon-X facility,then go back to Africa in flashback,then escape that icy area,then go back to Africa, etc etc.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2009)

> harry potter and the order of the phoenix


nice game, played it last year itself.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Hey Ethan... I just reached that weird facility in Wolverine... you crawl through a few air vents and drop down in that white-walled facility... I just reached there, how much more is left ?


A lot of it. You'll flashback constantly throughout the game. At one point you'll have to chase Gambit down in a Casino. The modelling of that level looks exactly the same as one of the Rainbow Six:Vegas level. There are 5 chapters in total, but lot of small acts within them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

I'll play this game again on hard mode. Simply rocks!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> You've just started mate. It's a long way ahead in front of you You have to exit the Weapon-X facility,then go back to Africa in flashback,then escape that icy area,then go back to Africa, etc etc.



lol I am not talking about the Weapon X facility and Alkali (or w/ever its called) Lake.. I already did them. Also took out all the choppers. I was talking about the place where you first encounter Robos... anyways, did that and again went in a flashback to Africa... after ripping apart some africans, I am stuck at a puzzle... where you have to battle a lot of Machete Masters and then you have to climb up and kick a big weight with a torch on top of it down to open the door... then I dunno what to do as the skull shaped door remains close and I cant figure out what to do .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

So,you've reached project wideawake part. You'll see a pillar with fire over it. Push it under the metallic object at the entrance of the skull door. You'll see one side is burning second isn't. Just light it with that pillar with fire over it. The door will open.

BTW I'm stuck with Gambit. He's so fu(king tough! How to take him down?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> lol I am not talking about the Weapon X facility and Alkali (or w/ever its called) Lake.. I already did them. Also took out all the choppers. I was talking about the place where you first encounter Robos... anyways, did that and again went in a flashback to Africa... after ripping apart some africans, I am stuck at a puzzle... where you have to battle a lot of Machete Masters and then you have to climb up and kick a big weight with a torch on top of it down to open the door... then I dunno what to do as the skull shaped door remains close and I cant figure out what to do .


You need to push the torch holding statue directly below the a small circular bowl like figure to light it up. It should be exactly parallel to another lit up bowl. That will open the mouth of the demon like figure behind the spike guarded door. To open the spike door, just place some weight over them (two statues I suppose). Hit the feral sense & check out which ones are interactive ones. 



> BTW I'm stuck with Gambit. He's so fu(king tough! How to take him down?


Which fight? The one which is on those neon signs?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

Nevermind,defeated Gambit,not abck on operation firestorm in Africa. Man,the game is long and awesome!!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## prat (May 7, 2009)

Hey 

Anyone who had played Harry potter 5 please answer my query.When i complete all the task given by students and also that loudspeaker and helping other student to create rukus in the school then nothing happens after that(even completing beating Draco and Teachers task).Game story stops there.Anyone else faced that or please could tell me how to avoid that.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 7, 2009)

^lol the story is finished.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Completed Assault on Dark Athena. Fantastic game, although pretty short. I guess I can finally check out Velvet Assassin in peace now.


----------



## saikatrules (May 8, 2009)

mine is GTA IV.......cool...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2009)

Just finished Wolverine. Awesome game!

Starting with Call Of Juarez now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2009)

Currently playin' Mystery Case Files - Madame Fate. Suggest some games, people. I'm bored


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Completed NecroVision as well. 

Currently playing:
The Godfather II [PC]
Velvet Assassin [PC]


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Starting with Call Of Juarez now.


Finally!

Be warned though, you may not like some of Billy's episodes where you have to use stealth extensively.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2009)

@Ethan - They say The Godfather II is bad, after completin' the storyline there's nothin' left, is this true??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Be warned though, you may not like some of Billy's episodes where you have to use stealth extensively.


That's only in the initial levels, but once you escape from Molly's ranch, it picks up the pace & doesn't get overtly stealthy like before.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 8, 2009)

Hey Ehtan, you have PS2 right ? Do you know how much does a new controller cost ? Mine just broke down and I so want to play Smackdown VS RAW


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2009)

I'm playing GF2 its not worth.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 8, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Currently playin' Mystery Case Files - Madame Fate. Suggest some games, people. I'm bored



Velvet Assassin
X-Men Origins Wolverine
Godfather II
Hitman Blood Money
The Chronicles of Riddick Assualt on Dark Athen
Dawn of War II
Call of Duty World at War
Crysis Warhead
Splinter Cell 3/4
Race Driver GRID
Colin McRea DiRT
Burnout Paradise
FEAR 2
Tom Clancy's HAWX
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Gears of War


first play this... will suggest more later.


----------



## prat (May 8, 2009)

prat said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone who had played Harry potter 5 please answer my query.When i complete all the task given by students and also that loudspeaker and helping other student to create rukus in the school then nothing happens after that(even completing beating Draco and Teachers task).Game story stops there.Anyone else faced that or please could tell me how to avoid that.





Psychosocial said:


> ^lol the story is finished.




I don't think so.I haven't faced Dark Lord that is in the game.


----------



## prat (May 8, 2009)

Velvet Assassin
X-Men Origins Wolverine

Was thinking to download one of them

Could anyone suggest which one?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 8, 2009)

Velvet Assassin if you like slow, stealth based gameplay and Wolverine if you are feeling like cutting anyone who comes in your path 

Personally, I will get Wolverine.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Velvet Assassin
> X-Men Origins Wolverine
> Godfather II
> Hitman Blood Money
> ...



Wow! A good list, thank you, Social. Will try The Godfather II, DoW 2 & Wolverine. I've played GRID, Burnout Paradise, H.A.W.X, R6V2, GoW, DiRT, CoD: WaW, SpCell & of course, Crysis WARHEAD . Thank you once again, budd. I don't like to play Velvet Assassin 'cause of the female protagonist, but I'll try White Assassin .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Hey Ehtan, you have PS2 right ? Do you know how much does a new controller cost ? Mine just broke down and I so want to play Smackdown VS RAW


An original DS2 controller should cost you anywhere between 800 bucks to Rs.1000. Those cheap Rs.400 controller would easily wear out in a few sessions. Mine has been over a year now & is still rock steady with it's buttons. I can't believe the end number of times I have punished it with God of War, Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks & Yakuza.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 8, 2009)

Just finished Gears of War. It's a fantastic game. One of the best TPS i've played. Don't poke me "How early you are...!" I just got my new rig. 

i'm now addicted to 

Fallout 3,
Burnout Paradise,
Rainbow Six Vegas 2,
Spiderman: Web of Shadows,
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X

I'm now In the Washington D.C mission in H.A.W.X.. Where am i now? I mean game progress.. And how long it will take to complete..
Expecting some help...


----------



## Psychosocial (May 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> An original DS2 controller should cost you anywhere between 800 bucks to Rs.1000. Those cheap Rs.400 controller would easily wear out in a few sessions. Mine has been over a year now & is still rock steady with it's buttons. I can't believe the end number of times I have punished it with God of War, Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks & Yakuza.



I got one for 450 bux.. not an original but it does for Smackdown VS RAW (2007/2008 and 2009... if anyone's interested, 2008's the best coz it has the General Manager mode which I simply love!)... I am also playing DMC3 SE on PS2 and FIFA09 on PS2.

Playing Wolverine, Hitman Blood Money, Chronicles of Riddick and Velvet Assassin on PC. Occasionaly play FIFA09 and GRID too!

Smackdown VS RAW 2008 on PSP and Contra MP on my old 8 bit video game with my lil sis! 

Hell yeah!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2009)

Call Of Jaurez.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I got one for 450 bux.. not an original but it does for Smackdown VS RAW (2007/2008 and 2009... if anyone's interested, 2008's the best coz it has the General Manager mode which I simply love!)... I am also playing DMC3 SE on PS2 and FIFA09 on PS2.


I am playing Raw V/S Smackdown 2009 with my brother. We usually pick the Royal Rumble mode. That's the best mode & we always have immense fun with it. Had also been watching the intro videos in the create-an-entrance mode. 



> I'm now In the Washington D.C mission in H.A.W.X.. Where am i now? I mean game progress.. And how long it will take to complete..
> Expecting some help...


That's the 10 mission I suppose (Mission 'Red Eagle'). You still have 8 more missions to complete.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for going offtopic but can anyone help me with this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1108643#post1108643
its very urgent & if i hadn't requested i might not get any replies.


----------



## prat (May 9, 2009)

I love stealh games but the problem is my fav game in that category is Splinter cell CT and no game matches that.IS velvet assasins closer to CT.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2009)

I'm bored with Burnout paradise with no particular roadblocks to reach destination. Please help me what are the marks to know that, that is the right way we are going. And help me to how to find which is the shortest way. The game is good but the game lacks that X-factor.


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

Burnout Paradise
GRiD
DiRT

Braid
World Of Goo
And yet it moves   <-------- check it out


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 10, 2009)

Has someone played Within a deep Forest?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

^Yup, I have. Pretty decent platformer.


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 10, 2009)

Did you clear it


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

Nope
I started playing a lot of new games, and hence lost interest in it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2009)

Cryostasis 
Dark Sector
Call Of Juarez.

I'm liking Cryostasis the most 

Brian Lara Cricket 99 [PSP]


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 11, 2009)

Completed Wanted.A short n Sweet game.
Now galloping over to Velvet Assassin n Dark Sector.
After that will try Wolverine.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

everyone plz check this game out: "And yet it moves".


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

Currently Playing: 
Velvet Assassin [PC] (8th mission)


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 11, 2009)

Addicted to Dark Sector.Currently on Level 5 within 1.5 hrs of playin it.Very closely resembles GOW.The only bad thing I found was very linear weapons and too powerful pistol.Cover system isnt too good either.

Also played HAWX today and finding it too difficult to steer my plane.BTW using KB n Mouse to play it. ;D


----------



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

addicted to sonic in PSP .... it's nice and GTA vice city stories...


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 11, 2009)

Did you guys try Battlefield Heroes Beta ?
Its a good Multi Player.A cartoon like shooter,very similar to Team Fortress 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2009)

Completed H.A.W.X today. It's a decent game. I'm now playing FarCry 2, Fallout 3.

I have a doubt. Does Crysis run on Geforce 7200GS...?


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 12, 2009)

^^
It will run.Ran on my old 6200LE even but U can urself think of the performance.
Still it was playable on All Low .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

Smackdown VS RAW (all parts ) on PS2 and PSP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)

CoD: WaW

PES 2009


----------



## channabasanna (May 12, 2009)

Right now i am addicted to

CRYSIS (had stopped in between long back, so started playing again)
Assassin's Creed

Addicted to LAN Gameplay @ Home

NFS Porsche
Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## Cool Joe (May 12, 2009)

UrT
Trackmaniaaaa
PES 2009
Call of Juarez


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2009)

Started Kane and Lynch. Awesome game! Reached the 6th chapter.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2009)

Completed Velvet Assassin. Now am without a game till Terminator: Salvation & Fuel arrive.


----------



## prat (May 12, 2009)

How was  velvet Assasin  Ethan?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2009)

Too bored to sum it up again. So I'll just copy paste my thoughts that I posted on TE.

Alright completed the whole game. Not bad at all. For die hard Splinter Cell & Hitman series fans, please don't bother with it. Casual stealth fans would love it.

It could have been a lot better had Replay Studios concentrated on the variation of stealth kills & weapons. The kills are fairly easy & the guards movements get very predictable. You lure them by whistling, sneak up behind them & BAM! You have a dead Nazi right there. You can change costume to an SS uniform in later stages. It brings in a new game mechanic whereby you can walk/run among the guards without getting shot at. The catch is if you're really close to a guard, then they get suspicious & you get a meter on-screen which reports your suspicion level. Once the meter decreases completely, the guards are alerted & you're done for if you don't escape.

Morphine is the only new addition to this game. Like I explained above, it freezes time for short span & you can perform a quick kill. This is not extremely useful, but people who love watching Violette in her undergarment, then they might be in for a treat.

Weapons consist of Colt.1911 rifle, knife, Luger, Flare gun (hardly of any use), G43 sniper rifle, shotgun & STG44 Assault Rifle. You can increase your skills (Stealth, strength & Morphine) via the Exp points gained from the collectible items, spread throughout the game.

Graphics are really crisp & sharp. AA works perfectly. Some odd glitches & AI clipping issues are present. Texture details is more or less like Wanted & Dark Sector. Frame rates are very consistent. With everything maxed out it flawlessly runs at 50-60fps. Doesn't drop at all, unless you have a flame throwing Nazi soldier. The levels are more or less repetitive. You keep switching between France & Germany.

Background music is really good. Detailed sound of everything around you can be heard. The guards cheesy & hilarious conversations are done splendidly. As every stealth game, this game too shifts the mood of the music, depending on the situation. If you're in a stealth mode, there would be little to no sound at all. Once you're detected, it switches to a very heavy tune, thus infusing a small sense of fear to hide ASAP. You can even laugh at a particular song that some Nazi soldiers constantly like to hum. It's really hilarious.

Though it poses no competition to Hitman & Splinter cell series, if you enjoy normal stealth games, you'll enjoy this game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2009)

Completed Kane and Lynch. Great game and grippin' story. Gonna try the other ending as well. Loved the Tokyo mission the most where we have to rappel from a building

Started Wanted:Weapons Of Fate. Cool game with sweet graphics.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2009)

Completed CoD: WaW, starting Call of Juarez!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 13, 2009)

Reached the last boss in Wolverine


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2009)

Deadpool?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Captain Claw...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 13, 2009)

Got myself FIFA Manager 09 and Football Manager 2009.
Dunno where to start


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2009)

*www.res-evil.com/re4/ps2/img/1-1.gif


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 14, 2009)

Check an irritating game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2009)

Wanted:Weapons of fate seems good in the beginning but gets dull as we progress. Uninstalled it as it wasn't catching my interest. 

Playing Cryostasis. Loving it. I'm not much into horror survival games but this one is quite interesting. 
Also playing GTA:San Andreas.


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 14, 2009)

Zoo Tycoon, Neighbours from hell and Some flash games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

Installed Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 today. Any body played this thing...?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

^
Used to play this game long back. It's fine for a change but gets boring.


----------



## ajaybc (May 15, 2009)

^Yeah me completed Rollecoater Tycoon 1,2 and 3.
Try to get the expansion packs Soaked! and Wild!.
Soaked is the best.Lots of new rides.
Wild is not that good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

How is Bioshock people? I never played it.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2009)

^And you call yourself a gamer ?!

Anyways, playing SvR08, Wolverine, Patapon 2, Loco Roco 2 and Resistence Retribution on PSP.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

^
Just tell me how is it? So,I'm not a gamer if I miss on a game or two? I just did the first level and left it dunno why.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

Sunny, bioshock is a great game. If you are FPS or RPG fan, it is the thing you should not miss. If you are not, it is the game you must pick to know how these generes will look like.

As you have ps3, pick the ps3 version it will have bonus levles and some extra goddies and improved graphics.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

A gamer plays all types of games. Like me for instance.

I'm playing "And Yet It Moves" now.


<<LOLZZ>>


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How is Bioshock people? I never played it.


above avg. its a zombie thing, so quite hilarious.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> A gamer plays all types of games. Like me for instance.
> 
> I'm playing "And Yet It Moves" now.
> 
> ...


how do u like it??


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Sunny, bioshock is a great game. If you are FPS or RPG fan, it is the thing you should not miss. If you are not, it is the game you must pick to know how these generes will look like.
> 
> As you have ps3, pick the ps3 version it will have bonus levles and some extra goddies and improved graphics.



Nah,I'm not a RPG fan. They're too slow to be called games...at least for me. I sometimes go in for small Fallout 3 or Mass Effect sessions but not much. I'm more into shooters,sports(FIFA and Cricket),horror survivals and hack en slash games.

PS3 version costs a bit too much and I can't spend on a game right now as I have to get extended warranty for my laptop. My parents would bust me if I ask for a 3K game and also the Protection plan for the lappy.



comp@ddict said:


> A gamer plays all types of games.



Not always. 




confused said:


> above avg. its a zombie thing, so quite hilarious.



Above average? It got some good ratings on Gamespot and IGN.

BTW playing these games:
GTA San Andreas
Cryostasis(Great game!)
Installed Bioshock just now

One thing I'd like to discuss here. When the first video games came out,they were aimed just at plain fun like Doom,House of the Dead. Let's go even back to the days of Pacman and Contra,they were simple fun. These days the strategy and RPG games are killing that fun factor to some extent. We don't need a great story in a game but the fun factor. For good stories we have movies. Games these days are becoming more story-oriented rather than providing us with the fun factor. Take Wanted:Weapons of fate as an example. Nice story but dull gameplay that gets insanely repititive. Now look at X-Men Origins:Wolverine,H.A.W.X or Wheelman. No 'out of this world' storyline or concept but still the fun factor is there. RPGs are still fine but RTS games simply can't be called games. I mean after finishing RTS or RPG games you don't feel as satisfied as you feel when you finish games like F.E.A.R,Wolverine or Call Of Duty,do you?
I'd like to know how people think about games.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Above average? It got some good ratings on Gamespot and IGN.


i found the graphics a bit too old for my taste, also the gameplay isnt as smooth as some other games. and thats just me.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 15, 2009)

i am not hardcore gamer but ...
this times i play NFS Underground 2 ...
just started playing 3 days ago...
now addicted . . .

any tips for me...
anyone have saved data for this game...


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How is Bioshock people? I never played it.


Bioshock is amazing. I haven't got my hands on RCT 3 till now.


----------



## Skud (May 15, 2009)

Crysis Warhead
Unreal Tournament 2004
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2009)

Sh*t, hols are endin' , darn! Anyway, NASCAR Thunder 2004! Awesome game! Got my hands on Assassin's Creed, I haven't installed though . Must get my hands on Broken Steel, the endin' of Fallout 3 didn't suit me, but Broken Steel's got that. Kudos to Bethesda!


----------



## adinathauti (May 15, 2009)

Total Overdose


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by comp@ddict View Post
> A gamer plays all types of games.
> Not always.


sunny chill, i was kidding



> how do u like it??


quite good as a past time, especially when u hav to wait 15 more minutes for a download to get over.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Nah,I'm not a RPG fan


 
It's not a deep rpg game... like fallout or oblivion. But has quite a bit elements of it. Like choosing to rip the adams of the little sis or letting them go.. I'm sorry i've mentioned it as rpg. it's not a rpg. It's sci-fi FPS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> We don't need a great story in a game but the fun factor. For good stories we have movies. Games these days are becoming more story-oriented rather than providing us with the fun factor. Take Wanted:Weapons of fate as an example. Nice story but dull gameplay that gets insanely repititive.


I resent that point. A good story is the heart of any game, as it is for a movie. You feel Wanted has a good storyline? Hardly. It's merely a small extension to the original movie, which was even more suckage. 

Remember Kane & Lynch: Dead Men? Of course you do. You just completed it, right? What was so compelling about that game? It's gameplay? It's physics? weapons? graphics? 

The answer is it's storyline & the character development. Remove that and all that you have left is a run-n-gun game. The only thing that kept me playing (and completing) that game for 6 hours straight, was it's story. I was amazed how grippingly each emotion was portrayed by both characters. Remember the point where Mute kills Kane's wife & Kane lashes out on him with a shovel saying "You should have let me talk to them!" & continues beating him down to pulp? Yes, that was a epic moment. 

That is how much a good story is essential to a game as is it's other aspects. Why do games like Prince of Persia, God of War, Max Payne, BioShock, Fahrenheit etc. get so exciting that they demand sequels? It's not just their gameplay, not just their graphics, but it's their story. 

Pay attention to the detail in BioShock. It will baffle you as how intricately they have designed the underwater city, Rapture. You'll start off without knowing who you are & where you are. As you progress, you'll realise (through various conversations & audio logs) about the storyline unfolding. The game is an art. You'll know how important a storyline is for making a game immersive enough.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

Agreed. But what I'm saying is that some games like RPGs or RTS games concentrate too much on story telling rather than the fun factor itself. I mean no freakin' action noting. RPGs are too damn boring. I mean look at Fallout 3. Too much of roaming around and all.
Whatever people might rate it but I didn't like it a bit. I'm not against good stories but games with slow boring gameplay especially RPGs and RTSs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

You're mixing gameplay with storyline. RTS & RPG both have different ways of presenting their storylines. Not all games allow you to complete a level, run into cut-scene & proceed further. Even I don't prefer games like Oblivion, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Fallout 3 & the likes, but that's just our genre preference. It has nothing to do with how good/bad their story is. It may be exceptional, but we don't like the way those games progress to unfold it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

you hate the stories of RPGs...? that means you hate the story of Diablo, Oblivion, Fallout, Final Fantasy, Persona, Mass Effect......? WTH....?

I think you are also concerned with the story telling. Story telling is the aspect which will make some average games to be a good games. Take Heavenly Sword. It has not got a very polished gameplay but i became a fan of it because of some terrific voice acting. And how much the weight of the MaxPayne 2 has increased due to it's story telling aspect. I almost choked up when i'm hearing to MaxPayne.

My friendly advice is stop overseeing gameplay. Start feeling the story...Then, you can remember some games untill your death .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2009)

I am a mixed bag. I completely love Oblivion/Fallout 3 but I hated Mass Effect from the core... dunno why.

Anyways, playing Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, GRID and CoR on PC. SvR08, God of War and Patapon 2 on PSP and DMC3 SE and SvR08 on PS2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2009)

You people are getting me wrong. I'm not against stories or anything but the RPG or RTS games which are too story oriented and lack good action. It's not that I haven't played RPGs or RTSs. I even bought Fallout 3 original. Also finished games like Age of Empires 3,Age of Mythology,Empire Earth,Rise Of Nations in campaign mode but it's not as satisfying and fun like ripping peoples' arms and heads in Wolverine or bursting Zombies' head with a shotgun in Resident Evil 4. Also I don't hate all RPGs and RTSs but only few are worth the time unlike the action games which are much more fun. In fact I'm eagerly waiting for AOE4,if there will be any. 

My point:RPG and RTS can't be considered as enjoyable videogame genere and aren't as fun as other genere.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2009)

My point :- People like different stuff so never generalise stuff. You hate RPG/RTS ? Ok, who is forcing you to play ? Dont play them. Play what you like because games are for fun afterall.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

My explanation was merely directed to your earlier comment:


> We don't need a great story in a game but the fun factor. For good stories we have movies.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> games like RPGs or RTS games concentrate too much on story telling rather than the fun factor itself. .


 
my reply was only to this phrase. It is your likeness to not to go with RPG or RTS. Who are we do decide you? But i'm just saying that game need good story along with other elements.


----------



## xCoal133 (May 15, 2009)

I'm addicted to Left 4 Dead for the 360 console. Play it everyday.


----------



## skippednote (May 16, 2009)

COD4 MP still


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2009)

Playing

Unreal Tournament 1999 GOTY


----------



## ameet12348 (May 16, 2009)

*Playing

Empire Total War*


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2009)

Playing many games but heavily addicted to :-

Splinter Cell CT on PC 

God of War CoO on PSP

DMC3 SE on PS2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2009)

Now playing :-
Dark Sector [Freaking Awesome Game]
Guitar heros III Ledgends of Rock [,,]
Both are super.

Anybody know how can download new songs for GH3 ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2009)

Recently Completed:-
Godfather 2 [10/10]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 18, 2009)

Bought Assassin's Creed, awesome game! But the crowds have no face! WTF is the problem?? What do I need to do to get faces??


----------



## ajaybc (May 18, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> What do I need to do to get faces??



lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2009)

Currently playing:
Bionic Commando: Rearmed [PC] [Co-op]
WWF Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain [PS2]


----------



## ajaybc (May 19, 2009)

^Bionic Commando is awesome.I really loved it.I couldn't complete it though.Lots of hidden items are there.Try to unlock them all.Some very powerful guns and all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 19, 2009)

The problem is getting adjusted to the Bionic arm. It's a bit difficult to swing & not jump, like we usually do. So that takes a little getting used to. The soundtrack of this game is fantastic. It has that _old school_ feel to it. I'm going co-op. No way in hell am I ever going to complete it in solo.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

Crysis. I was unable to play this game earlier with "Very High" settings. Now, enjoying the dx10 magic in crysis.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 19, 2009)

Playing Half Life 2 now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2009)

GTA San Andreas.......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2009)

Completed Crysis today. It's the best FPS i have played after HL1.

now fighting with Dark Sector.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2009)

Going with Gears of War again(Insane), epic game, wish MS would stop the crap about piracy and bring GoW 2 for PC. That'd be cool.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2009)

^It's not MS, it's EPIC games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

No good games around. Finished Velvet Assassin,Wolverine,Cryostasis,necrovision....no more ht games. So, just GTA San Andreas(never played it before,it's quite cool) and Counter Strike Source.

Waiting for Terminator Salvation,Batman Arkham Asylum and Ashes Cricket 2009.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Counter Strike Source.



OMG how could you??!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 20, 2009)

I think I've told you before.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^It's not MS, it's EPIC games.


No, it's not like that, epic's just the developer, MS is the publisher, so its ultimately upto MS to make the decision, even EPIC admitted that once.

Also the PC version(GoW) was ported to PC by People can fly games, so its MS's choice to make.

BTW if you go to World Cyber Games site and look for a pole to select WCG Official games 2009 you'll see that GoW 2 is listed in PC games(Action catagory) and you can actually choose it, it could be a mistake or NOT.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

^GeOW was ported by People can Fly by Epic's permission, Microsoft games only distributed the title. EPIC had seen their porting efforts for PC at E3 & decided to shift the PC porting to them. If you read up on the internet, People Can Fly is now a part of EPIC games, they got acquired. So eitherway, it's EPIC's call to port GeOW 2 on PC or not. 

Think about it logically, why would MS pull out of porting for it's own Windows platform? They benefit from each platform. 

Microsoft never made a comment about PC piracy being the reason for not porting Gears 2 across. It was Cliff Bleszinski's motor mouth which stated it very clearly:


> "The person who is savvy enough to want to have a good PC to upgrade their video card, is a person who is savvy enough to know [BitTorrent] to know all the elements so they can pirate software," says Bleszinski. "Therefore, high-end videogames are suffering very much on the PC."



Moreover the game is a property of EPIC games & Microsoft cannot source out any porting job without their permission. They (EPIC games) would have to approve the license of their engine to be used by someone else. This is not something which is in Microsoft's control. 

Read up all over the internet. I can point out a every article from EPIC claiming Gears 2 won't be on PC. 

About your World Cyber Games listing, it's for the console & not PC. If it's listed under PC, then it should be a huge mistake. The platform is not even been announced. So they can't unveil it out of the blue on a gaming tournament event now, can they?


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

^GTA 4 was listed as a PC game in the ESRB site long before it's PC version was announced.
Just saying that is all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

Likewise, RE5 already had it's PC version copy along with Box-art up for release at many sites, before the official announcement. My point is, unless there is an official announcement from the developer/publisher themselves, we can't bet our money on speculations. That's what I always say.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 21, 2009)

SimCity Societies [PC]

Its damn bored and not even closer to its pre-decessors. I'd rather play my all time favorite GTA:SA rather than this sh1t.


----------



## toofan (May 21, 2009)

I am addicted to Urban Terror form past 8 months. 

& also addicted to
1. Sid Meirs Civilization IV: Colonisation.
2. Sid Meirs Railroads.

Try Railroads  its just sticky.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Crysis. I was unable to play this game earlier with "Very High" settings. Now, enjoying the dx10 magic in crysis.



Congrats on your new rig mate!

@nvidiageek :- Try and be patient... and yes, atleast complete the tutorial first!

Anyways, addicted to Sims 3. One hell of a game. There is just so much to do. I played an hour and I can say confidently that I have hardly seen 25% of the whole game. Sims 2 looks like a failed pathetic joke in front of Sims 3 . Also started GTA IV again .


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Likewise, RE5 already had it's PC version copy along with Box-art up for release at many sites, before the official announcement. My point is, unless there is an official announcement from the developer/publisher themselves, we can't bet our money on speculations. That's what I always say.


Many console exclusive games have been listed in different sites before being ported to PC, RE5 was a major one, no body knew till a few sites(amazon) started spreading the rumour which turned true.
Besides games like Halo, Halo 2, GoW 1 itself, DMC 3 also been ported.

Check this out; 
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/5830/wcggow2.th.png

This poll has been launched for quiet a long time like for 6 months already and yet they haven't rectified it, after all its the WCG, the biggest gaming event of the world, and its hard to imagine they won't rectify such a huge mistake(if it was one) in such an important poll even after 6 months.

GoW 1 was released after 1 year, maybe GoW 2 will be released at 2010, something like Exclusive game for Win 7 with DX 11 AA only, or some crazy staff to make people buy Win 7 more, like halo 2 was made exclusive for Vista only.

Or maybe I'm just keeping my hopes alive, I could buy the X360 anytime but the main issue is that I can't play FPS with the controller, I tried to play GoW with X360 gamepad in PC and miserably failed, if X360 supported mouse and keyboard then would have bought it by now.

Check the poll out here; *www.wcg.com/6th/poll/poll_PTT.asp

Look at Google search; *lmgtfy.com/?q=wcg+poll+gears+of+war+2+pc

Update- Another one(just like RE5 in Amazon listings).
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/2499/vggow2pc.th.png

BTW Epic also said NO GOW 1 for PC when rumours about GoW PC started as nVidia drivers contained a profile for GoW; *news.softpedia.com/news/Definitely-No-Gears-of-War-for-PC-44196.shtml


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Anyways, addicted to Sims 3. One hell of a game. There is just so much to do. I played an hour and I can say confidently that I have hardly seen 25% of the whole game. Sims 2 looks like a failed pathetic joke in front of Sims 3 . Also started GTA IV again .


Oh Sims 3 released??!!!
Thanks for the notification.BTW how is the perfomance? Sims 2 loading times was pathetic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

Kindly create a thumbnail for the images. It just messes up the reading & scrolling part. 



> Many console exclusive games have been listed in different sites before being ported to PC, RE5 was a major one, no body knew till a few sites(amazon) started spreading the rumour which turned true.
> Besides games like Halo, Halo 2, GoW 1 itself, DMC 3 also been ported.


Most of us knew RE5 would eventually come to PC. It was only a matter of being officially announced, which it did later on. Capcom & EPIC are 2 different entities. They (Capcom) have pretty much ported most of their franchise on the PC. They never made excuses like EPIC for piracy being the reason for not porting 'a' particular game onto PC. When asked about on Capcom's forum, their team itself denied the fact of any affiliations with those sites displaying their game (RE5) with a PC box art. We can't trust all of those sites which keep speculating & those which spread clear BS. 



> GoW 1 was released after 1 year, maybe GoW 2 will be released at 2010, something like Exclusive game for Win 7 with DX 11 AA only, or some crazy staff to make people buy Win 7 more, like halo 2 was made exclusive for Vista only.
> 
> BTW Epic also said NO GOW 1 for PC when rumours about GoW PC started as nVidia drivers contained a profile for GoW; *news.softpedia.com/news/Defin...PC-44196.shtml
> 
> Or maybe I'm just keeping my hopes alive, I could buy the X360 anytime but the main issue is that I can't play FPS with the controller, I tried to play GoW with X360 gamepad in PC and miserably failed, if X360 supported mouse and keyboard then would have bought it by now.


Gears is not an FPS, if that's what you meant. I'm not sure why people keep confusing that title belonging to an FPS genre. It's only a matter of getting used to playing it on a 360 controller. But that's not even the point. You're going off the subject & getting into speculations again. I never said Gears of War 2 would never come to PC, but EPIC does. It may or may not happen. But it's EPIC's call to do that & not MS. That was the point I made earlier. 

EPIC can have their game, for all I care. Heck even I might end up buying the dam console, but I still want to see it on PC someday.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Kindly create a thumbnail for the images. It just messes up the reading & scrolling part.
> 
> Most of us knew RE5 would eventually come to PC. It was only a matter of being officially announced, which it did later on. Capcom & EPIC are 2 different entities. They (Capcom) have pretty much ported most of their franchise on the PC. They never made excuses like EPIC for piracy being the reason for not porting 'a' particular game onto PC. When asked about on Capcom's forum, their team itself denied the fact of any affiliations with those sites displaying their game (RE5) with a PC box art. We can't trust all of those sites which keep speculating & those which spread clear BS.
> 
> ...


Fixed the images, also I made a mistake about GoW being FPS, its actually a 3rd person shooter, I know, what I meant to say was that GoW2 was basically a shooting game, and its hard to play shooters with the controller.

I was once watching my friend play GoW on X360 and he was lacking the accuracy, specially with the sniper, and when he played GoW on my PC he was a lot better on accuracy, this might be a exceptional case but you know...............

Anyway gonna buy spore, is it any good? And about the DRM crap, is it a major issue?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

Sims 3 fast, brief and informative review :-


Graphics :-
They got better! Hell yeah! They are better than Sims 2.. not by much but still they have noticeably improved. The game is better optimised and runs better than the previous Sims on all maxed (even the 3rd speed dosent gimme any FPS lag! ). Reflections are added to water bodies and the overall graphics look much more better. Apart from the main loading screen of the game, there is no loading time to speak of as such. Everything happens real time. Like you want to goto a lot.. no problems and no loading times. You can see your sim go around the town in a cab/vehicle in real time. Its much, much better!

Sound :-
It's improved too! There are much more sound tracks to choose from and custom music is officially supported. The Sims still talk in Simlish (or w/ever its called) but it's fun to listen to. The guitar playing sounds much more pleasent as you go up in the skill ladder. Sadly, they removed the rock/metal genres from the game... dunno why coz they are the most popular genres currently.. sad . Still its quite a blast! And even some Mozzart compositions have been thrown in.

Gameplay :-
ITS HUGE. Believe me, you will be baffled by the amount of stuff that's in the game. There is just so much to do. The create Sim thing has been given a boost with more clothes and customising options. Instead of personality/turn-ons and turn-offs, there is the new trait system. You gotta select a number of traits depending on the age and thats basically how your sim will behave. There are many traits to choose from. Your main aspiration in life will depend on the traits... like I made this Sim have Evil, Evil mentality, Genius and Computer Whiz as traits and his main wish is to become a Criminal Mastermind . The buy/build menu has given a boost too. Now, the stuff is sorted out in room to room manner and its very easy and fun to buy stuff. The mood/needs system has been made much more forgivable so instead of just running around trying comtemplate to your sims' needs, you can actually spend time to explore the game and expand your sims' skills. You have the new oppurtunities system. Depending on your skill level and career, your sim will get oppurtunities... ful-fulling them rewards you sim with either cash/some stuff/relationship bonus or career bonus. The overall game has been also expanded. You can go anywhere in real time. You can just click on your neighbours house and select 'enter' and your sims will run/walk/go in a car to that place and you can actually see it! You can buy books for yourself and now there is no need to buy a phone bcoz every sims has a cell phone from the beginning.. yay! This game has no limits, no boundries and no ends! JUST ****ING AMAZING!

Overall :-
Go play it .


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

^Sweeeeet...
Off to TPB now itself.


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2009)

resident evil 4 it is really amazing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

^Which level are you on?


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2009)

5-3


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Sims 3
GTA San Andreas 
Counter Strike Source
Urban Terror
Brian Lara Cricket 2007


----------



## Cool Joe (May 21, 2009)

I can't believe you're playing CS Source and Urban Terror at the same time.


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2009)

wher did he ever say at the same time u nub...

my current game: pornstar 3D


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2009)

Is spore any good? I'm planning on buying it. Is the DRM crap really true? Don't care about install limit though, when limit runs out will use crack.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Spore........heard its boring enough to make you tear your hair out and eat em in breakfast.


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

^It is not that boring.Except the galaxy level(its boring enough to make you tear your hair out and eat em in breakfast then sh1t it and eat it) the other levels are really fun.
Actually IMO Spore is not a single game.Collection of 5 different games.First four are good.The last one is the one of the most boring.More boring than Fallout 3 and Mass Effect .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

Spore is crap. Period.


----------



## chavo (May 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Sims 3
> GTA San Andreas
> Counter Strike Source
> Urban Terror
> Brian Lara Cricket 2007



dude how come ur playing sims 3 even though it is nt realsed 
haaaaaaaaaaaaa  8)
btw i just finished call of juraz,braid
now playing kane and lynch
can any1 tell me games like braid


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Spore is crap. Period.



Okay.


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

chavo said:


> dude how come ur playing sims 3 even though it is nt realsed
> haaaaaaaaaaaaa  8)



Ever heard of TPB,Reloaded,Piracy,leak etc?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

IP Torrents......


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2009)

@Sunny and psycho
Who is that head shot guy in your avatars?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

FPS Doug


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2009)

Guys, how do I enable and use cheats in Crysis game.

I tried to edit the config file and add g_godMode=1 and also tried to enter the same in console (by pressing ` while in game) but godMode is not turning on.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Why even bother? It's an easy game!

@ajaybc, he's 'teh' FPS Doug and he pwns noobs! Boom headshot!!!


----------



## ajaybc (May 22, 2009)

^lol...OK


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Guys, how do I enable and use cheats in Crysis game.
> 
> I tried to edit the config file and add g_godMode=1 and also tried to enter the same in console (by pressing ` while in game) but godMode is not turning on.


Use trainers instead, it will save you the trouble. Link: *www.cheathappens.com/cheat_index.asp?titleID=12374


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

^^great. Thanks for the link


----------



## Psychosocial (May 22, 2009)

^And they provide much more 'exciting' features than cheats. Check out www.gamecopyworld.com for trainers .

@ajaybc :- That Spore thing was just my opinion. No generalisations buddy .


----------



## ajaybc (May 22, 2009)

^no offence taken


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

Suddenly I feel like playing World Of Warcraft but can't find it anywhere around. Where can I get it with both the expansions and prepaid cards?


----------



## blondie (May 22, 2009)

buy it u fuking prick... u can shove millions up Apple's ass but cant spend a little on a game...

also thread reported for piracy talk.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

^^
I'm talking about original game only you motherfuxing peica sh!t! I can't find it in any stores.
From where do these noobs come? And yeah,you're reported.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2009)

What the Phuc?? Am sorry for you, Sun. Darn! How could you, blondie??? What the Sh&t's wrong with that guy??


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> What the Phuc?? Am sorry for you, Sun. Darn! How could you, blondie??? What the Sh&t's wrong with that guy??


You don't need to be sorry It's just that there are hundreds of lunatics running around the forum. One of them is this blondie idiot.

And yeah FPS Doug pwns!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

He's just a n00b. Don't give a phuc about him.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2009)

here's a problem. whenever i try to install far cry from the free dvd installer that was released by ubisoft a couple of years ago it fails. on entering the details of ubi.com account the installer halts and msg shows "internal error" and the installer terminates. however, i can login in ubi.com site with my details. my m/s spec is:-

c2d e7400
gigabyte p45
4gb ddr2 800
500gb
rd hd4850 512 mb

can anyone plz help???


----------



## Psychosocial (May 25, 2009)

^Dont register or try a cr@cK


----------



## Ei8t (May 27, 2009)

guys.. how is kane and lynch? planning to get it tomo..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2009)

It's awesome! Get it.


----------



## Ei8t (May 27, 2009)

thanks.. any other games u recommend? and is infamous coming to pc?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> thanks.. any other games u recommend? and is infamous coming to pc?


Infamous is a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 MP
Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion (with a lot of mods)
Fallout 3 (with mods too)
Command and Conquer : Red Alert 3


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2009)

Addicted to spore, the space age is so cool, the entire concept rocks, I've never seen a game in my life that has so many different features in it, a 3PS+RTS(in mega proportions), space age actually allows users to change planet constructions and weathers, might seem a bit boring sometimes but you can tweak spacecrafts, cities, form allies and stuff, can spend hours on the creator mode. At the rate I'm playing reckon its gonna take months to finish the game.


----------



## ajaybc (May 28, 2009)

^No offence but space age is the most boring level in the game IMO.It just goes on and on and on.I enjoyed the rest of the game though.


----------



## Ei8t (May 28, 2009)

sigh.. couldn't find kane and lynch.. bought wolverine instead...


----------



## surinder (May 28, 2009)

F.E.A.R 2 project origin 
crysis warhead


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 28, 2009)

Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars.......Awesome game!


----------



## hot zubs (May 28, 2009)

Tomb Raider - Underworld


----------



## Anom (May 29, 2009)

Contra
Mario
Space Invaders :woot:


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2009)

Played Saints Row 2 in controller and to be frank, it sucks. Addicted to SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition.


----------



## chavo (May 29, 2009)

just finished Kane and Lynch
awsome game

now playing FEAR 2 and Spiderman web of shadows


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ^No offence but space age is the most boring level in the game IMO.It just goes on and on and on.I enjoyed the rest of the game though.


Why should I take offence, its just an honest opinion. Yeah, it gets a bit boring initially but after a while when you have unlocked all weapons and tools and going full fledged against GROX, it rocks, I'm very near to the centre now, after I reach there the game is somewhat finished. A few more days to go.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

Playing:

UT 2K4

Awesome game, but like UT1999 GOTY better


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

tkin said:


> Why should I take offence, its just an honest opinion. Yeah, it gets a bit boring initially but after a while when you have unlocked all weapons and tools and going full fledged against GROX, it rocks, I'm very near to the centre now, after I reach there the game is somewhat finished. A few more days to go.



man u have infinite patience.I reached there once but my ship got shot down immediately.Took me a hell lot of time even to reach there.I dint try to go back and stopped playing the game.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> man u have infinite patience.I reached there once but my ship got shot down immediately.Took me a hell lot of time even to reach there.I dint try to go back and stopped playing the game.


Not like that, you need to place colonies and make allies as you advance, when you die you will respawn at nearest colony. 

Steps to take-
1.Get all badges(takes time, but worth it).
2.Load cargo with 18 different lifeforms needed to completely upgrade a planet to max t level(t3). A special badge increases the capacity of your cargo hold to hold a lot of objects.
3.Buy a lot of weapons, load as max as you can. Also buy all of the terraforming tools available.
4.While advancing to core, convert planets to T3, place colonies, upgrade planet defences to max so that GROX can not destroy it. There are tools that can defend any GROX attacks. Use them. Also make alot of allies.
5.GROX can be killed easily, just transform their planets to t1 and they will die(they can only live on t0 planets), no need to stabilize planets, just converting is good enough.
6.Use wormholes to jump through space, travel each wormhole both ways to show a travel path through it.
7.Make frequent saves so you can load up if anything goes out of order.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2009)

This Altair guy is cool, I'm addicted controllin' him . No MaPhucin' game for me till NFS: Shift, havin' high hopes. EA show us who you are!


----------



## anshul (May 29, 2009)

finished POP 4 in 2 days.....then Call of Juarez...just finished Medal of honour Allied assault....now will start with Devil May Cry 3......

this summer....the heat is ON.....

as far as addiction is concerned....NFS MW and CS 1.6 are evergreen......

and "IS THIS ALTAIR GUY.....the Hashashin....aka Assasin's Creed?"

Veeery Nice game....very good graphics and gameplay....waiting for the second installment this christmas......


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, that's him and the game. Me too, waitin' for ACII, MW2. And, why the hell did they remove CoD prefix? It was prestigious, a heritage and of course, awesome! Darn!


----------



## constantine (May 30, 2009)

finished assault on dark athena yesterday. currently playing butcher bay , dark sector (borin) ,x - men origins wolverine,  resident evil 4 and wanted .

waiting for - bionic commando,prototype,mordern warfare 2, wolfenstien,bioshock 2 , and the secret world . check out the trailer for secret world , its freakin awesome!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 30, 2009)

constantine said:


> check out the trailer for secret world , its freakin awesome!!


Although the trailer looks quite interesting, the game is a fu*kin' MMORPG. I was pretty disappointed, as I thought it would be a survival horror title.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2009)

The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion
Fallout 3
Assassin's Creed
Command and Conquer Red Alert 3
Command and Conquer 3 Kane's Wrath
Diablo II Lords of Destruction
Sims 3
Virtua Tennis 3


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 30, 2009)

Command and Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
Race Driver GRID


----------



## drost77 (May 30, 2009)

I find it quite strange. It's like cricket obsession in india. Why isn't anybody playing good driving games like grid and DiRT? I think DiRT is just incredible. Play it to believe it.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2009)

drost77 said:


> I find it quite strange. It's like cricket obsession in india. Why isn't anybody playing good driving games like grid and DiRT? I think DiRT is just incredible. Play it to believe it.


I've played DiRT, and it was fantastic, it uses the same engine used by GRID, so graphics are identical and they are superb, specially in the hill roads. Could've added nitro but guess that was asking a bit too much. Also damage system was really good.

Waiting eagerly for DiRT 2 to come out this year.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2009)

DiRT is mind blowing.


----------



## anshul (Jun 1, 2009)

GRID was good but the control was very sensitive........didnt try dirt yet.....


----------



## skippednote (Jun 1, 2009)

Congo 2000+ post...
Keep on gaming guys....!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2009)

Silly question... but how do you rotate the camera in Age of Empires III ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2009)

Assassin's Creed II appears to be super-awesome!! A 11 sec. trailer leak showed that. I can't wait!!!! It's goin' to release at the end of the year, s*it, too long! Got so many awesome games this year, may be more great games than last year.

Addicted to:
Race Driver: GRID
GUN [simply stunnin'!]

Must get my hands on:
Assassin's Creed II [most important!]
Modern Warfare 2 [not missin' a single game in CoD series ]
Need for Speed: Shift [My favorite franchise!]
Batman: Arkham Asylum [My favorite superhero!]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey guys, the max. resolution in GUN is 12--x1024?? Is there anyway to make it 1440x900?? Please tell me a solution guys.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 1, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey guys, the max. resolution in GUN is 12--x1024?? Is there anyway to make it 1440x900?? Please tell me a solution guys.




thats all the resolution of that cause its a old game


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey guys, the max. resolution in GUN is 12--x1024?? Is there anyway to make it 1440x900?? Please tell me a solution guys.



Try changing the game's .ini file... it might work.

Anyways, playing all the above mentioned games with Age of Empires III the Asain Dynasties and SimCity 4. 

Tried Sins of a Solar Empire but it sucks for me .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahh! More awesome games, *Crysis 2*!! A sequel to my fav. FPS, and I wonder the graphics will be more great, the first one was real and this might be more stunnin' than real-world!  Oh, man, will gamin' industry ever stop givin' me a brain-attack? Assassin's Creed II's awesome-awesome! Go checkout the trailer: *e3.gamespot.com/video/6210655/?hd=1 Modern Warfare 2's simply superb! Look at those graphics in that gameplay montage, is that virtual?? Man, what a great year for gamers, right?? S*it! November's too long , spin fast, mother .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2009)

^Every year, there's an awesome game game with awesome graphics... so no year is too good for gaming... too bad you just started noticing it!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2009)

^Yeah, you're right. 2008 was awesome, 2007 was superb 'cause of AC, CoD: MW & Crysis. But, I've been waitin' desperately for Crysis 2 since I finished Crysis/WARHEAD & I love the plot of Crysis so much than any other game! It'll probably release in 2010, I think. But, 2010's not my year!!  2009's the last year for me .


----------



## hipozo (Jun 2, 2009)

I like this game 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhgQp4GJJJc&feature=channel

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLTgIbaSbX0

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6EkSrFBRRI&feature=channel

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFARO3uzOOI&feature=channel

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QliqV_TdJ-E&feature=channel

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia48VnVesrM&feature=channel


----------



## coolboy28 (Jun 6, 2009)

Assasin's creed,Tom Clansy's Hawx,etc....


----------



## toxictaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I finished Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. Man... What a game!
Now playing - F.E.A.R


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2009)

Assassin's Creed FTW! What an awesome game, sh*t!


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

toxictaz said:


> I finished Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. Man... What a game!
> Now playing - F.E.A.R


It was a good game, too bad nVidia pulled off support for Splinter Cell 1 and 2(Pandora Tomorrow), those games give weird shadow and light effects on any nVidia DX9/10 card like Geforce 8/9 series, those games were great.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Yeah, you're right. 2008 was awesome, 2007 was superb 'cause of AC, CoD: MW & Crysis. But, I've been waitin' desperately for Crysis 2 since I finished Crysis/WARHEAD & I love the plot of Crysis so much than any other game! It'll probably release in 2010, I think. But, 2010's not my year!!  2009's the last year for me .


Why? HD4850 will handle all games till 2011 I think.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Yeah, you're right. 2008 was awesome, 2007 was superb 'cause of AC, CoD: MW & Crysis. But, I've been waitin' desperately for Crysis 2 since I finished Crysis/WARHEAD & I love the plot of Crysis so much than any other game! It'll probably release in 2010, I think. But, 2010's not my year!!  2009's the last year for me .


Crysis 2 will suck(graphics, not gameplay), we spent thousands(50k) of rupees to upgrade our system and Crysis 2 will be a sh*tty console port, so what was the use of upgrading the system? I bet even a 9600GT will be able to run Crysis 2 properly since it will be console port, mean no High Res Textures, sunshafts, that cool looking water reflection and glare, highly destructive environment, high vegetation density, trees swaying due to winds, realistic facial expressions of characters, weapon details, explosions and these are just to name a few. It will be just another shooter, looks like Crysis and Crysis WH will remain the most good looking game for years to come(2015 perhaps, when the next generation consoles will come out, MS and Sony said their consoles will have 10yrs lifespan so as game developement depends on consoles now and no one damn cares for PC expect Crysis 2 to be like GoW, with all that dark environment, low details and other effects that consoles can barely keep up with).

Long post short-Crysis 2 will just be another console shooter.
I ph**ing hate Crytek, looks like an 1.5 millon retail sale(add steam sales to that) for Crysis only wasn't enough for them.

Edit-Crytek said this against my theory- *www.crysis-online.com/news/97-e3-2009-crytek-won-t-dumb-down-crysis-2-pc-will-look-better.html
But I don't trust them at all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2009)

Addicted to this little game called Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer... insanely addicted!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

Currently playing:
Terminator Salvation [PC] 
Damnation [PC]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2009)

tkin said:


> Why? HD4850 will handle all games till 2011 I think.



No, man. Not GPU, but my studies! 2009's OK, I gotta study hard for 2010, that's why. Anyway, awesome games this year, ACII, MW2, NFS: Shift & Batman: AA!! And darn! Crysis 2's a console port to PC, eh?? Anyway, Crysis/WARHEAD FTW!! Yeaahh! 
I am emotionally connected to Crysis!  I feel like Nomad's my bro.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Crysis 2 Graphics is Not improved from CRYSIS , Gameplay is improved as heard so far from all the reviews


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2009)

^Reviews ? lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2009)

World Of Warcraft....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Reviews ? lol




OMG these all simple reviews from 3 rd right source not accurate , so google it for more


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2009)

Bought inFamous for PS3....have to wait till 10th to reach home and play it. Also waiting eagerly for Prototype.

When are Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 coming out?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2009)

Bought inFamous for PS3....have to wait till 10th to reach home and play it. Also waiting eagerly for Prototype.

When are Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 coming out?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Burnout Paradise again 

Playing on HD4770+7750BE and playing it with Highest settings on 1440x900 resolution. Every day, am waiting for the clock to tick 6pm


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

@damngoodman :- You cant have reviews for an unreleased game. The articles are called Previews (the ones which give detail about a game before the release).

@Sunny :- TBA 2009


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @damngoodman :- You cant have reviews for an unreleased game. The articles are called Previews (the ones which give detail about a game before the release).
> 
> @Sunny :- TBA 2009




Its is Not review , Its PREVIEW


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2009)

revolt said:


> hmm....well i dont post here much.as i am active in other forums was just browsing and stumbled upon this stupid post of yours.(no offence but it seems so)
> 
> what is your problem if it works better on 9600.
> 
> ...


I actually finished GoW on PC so many times that I forget, and about the 9600GT, that was not an offense, what I meant was Crysis 2 will probably run at 1680x1050 all maxed out on a 9600GT or so, like other console games, of coarse in that case you can't expect any great graphics from it, no matter how much the drivers are optimized a 9600GT can't run a game like Crysis all maxed out @ 1680x1050 or higher.

If you ever looked at a console game like GoW or Killzone 2 you'll find a couple of issues;
1.Low Draw distance, developers try to cover this up by putting players in closed room, or closed spaces(GoW).
2.There's not a lot of vegetation, and they don't interact with the player like in Crysis, as the trees swayed for the winds, classic example is CoD 5, the trees were like static, Far Cry 2 was a bit better though. In crysis if you use your binocs you can see the trees even at that distance are dynamic, imagine that on consoles.
3.The environment is not very interactive, there are breakable boxes or objects but in Crysis everything was destructible, trees, houses, even water bottles........etc.
4.Water reflection, Sun shafts(god rays) and volumetric lighting effects are much more intense in PC games.
5.Textures are not very high res, they are good but not anywhere like Crysis.
7.Many console games lack AA, Cryengine 3 tech demo lacked AA. And many console port PC games also lack AA. Developers don't wan't to waste time by implementing AA in PC games.
8.AI sucks in console games, take GoW for example, enemy AI was ordinary straight forward, but ally AI was horrible, half the times my partners would take cover in front of  machine guns, charged a shotgun weilding enemy with a rifle, threw a grenade at me, if you played Crysis in Delta mode you would know what true AI means
9.If you looka at the Cryengine 3 techdemo you would know what I mean, shadows look horrible, no AA, gameplay is stuttering, explosions don't look like the original crysis, overall looks like medium settings on Crysis. it SUCKS.

BTW 9600GT is a good card, no offense, but you can't expect crysis to run all maxed out(very high+AA) @ 1680x1050 or higher on it, if crysis 2 has good graphics comparable to Crysis, then you would need a GTS260 at least to play all maxed out with AA @ 1680x1050.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2009)

Completed Terminator: Salvation. This must be the shortest game I have ever played. GriN need to focus on the length of their game, else no one would be willing to spend $50 or higher on it. It was fun in co-op mode, performance was stable, graphics were average, but variety in Terminator models were missing. I still can't figure out why they didn't perform a motion capture of Christian Bale for John Connor for this game? It's ironic to see the movie have him, but not the game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Getting bored now. Completed Dark Sector. Was a super game.
Now getting bored with AOE 3.

Any new recent shooter or action games ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

Again darkSector! . Addicted! Suggest some racin' games, guys. I've played all the NFS and GRID.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

^DiRT.

Before you ask... its awesome.. play it if you liked GRID.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2009)

^
LOL!

I also wanna try out DiRT 
How's Terminator Salvation?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2009)

Killing time with Damnation for now. The wait for PROTOTYPE is getting on my nerves now. Steam shows 13th as the unlocking date for the pre-order download & normal download. But elsewhere it still shows today for the release date.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2009)

@Psycho - Thanks, man. 
Sh*t! I can't make out who's Psycho & who's Sunny with that ugly-lookin', sh*ttin'-bricks FPS Doug! . No offense to you guys, but to that schmuck! Forgive me if you guys [P & S] are hurt 

@Ethan - How's Damnation??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Ethan - How's Damnation??


Rubbish game. I would rather play Terminator Salvation again than completing this game. It's just awful.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2009)

@geek :-NP.... we all know that fps_doug pwns at CS... and it wont lessen his skills if you swear at him.


----------



## sreegoutham (Jun 10, 2009)

Hai bomber Man Can u plz give the torrents of the counter strike and call of duty 4. Which game  would go with my configration.
Processor  : Core 2 Duo 2.22 GHz
RAM : 2 GB
Mother Board : 945GCR
Monitor : 17" ACER LCD
AGP CARD : 8500 GT 512MB by nVIDIA


----------



## chavo (Jun 10, 2009)

hey Ethan post ur comment on prototype when u get it
i no its gonna b a blast game 
phir bhi ur review abt the games r awesome


currently playing x men Wolverine
Terminator 
assassin creed(2'nd time)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

ADDICTED TO:

*URBAN TERROR!!!!!*


----------



## skippednote (Jun 10, 2009)

sreegoutham said:


> Hai bomber Man Can u plz give the torrents of the counter strike and call of duty 4. Which game would go with my configration.
> Processor : Core 2 Duo 2.22 GHz
> RAM : 2 GB
> Mother Board : 945GCR
> ...


 

This is not the right place to ask such things. PM would be a better option.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 10, 2009)

Started getting Prototype now.
Review: *www.cheatcc.com/pc/rev/prototypereview.html


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2009)

grid grid grid...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2009)

chavo said:


> hey Ethan post ur comment on prototype when u get it
> i no its gonna b a blast game
> phir bhi ur review abt the games r awesome


I'm already on it. I think I should have it by lunch time. I'll just have 2 hours with the game though as I'll have to head off for work. But will try & post the first impressions if I can & screenies of course.


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

Just finished Wolverine - XMen Origins. Awesome game. Going back to finish Bioshock (still hunting for the boots and helmet )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy smokes! Played PROTOTYPE for an hour & am blown away. This game is fast & I mean dam fast. Since it's just a small encounter with the game & I haven't got to unlocking my abilities, I'll save the mini-review for tomorrow afternoon. Have to head out to work for now. 

WARNING: People with low end to mid-range systems, this game is a real system hogger. When in high vehicle density & pedestrian concentration, it slows down to 25fps on my system with maxed out setting. I haven't tried turning off AA completely though. Works fine with the 360 controller (native support & also recommended to play this game).


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2009)

Getting Prototype.. damn excited about this game since it was announced


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> WARNING: People with low end to mid-range systems, this game is a real system hogger. When in high vehicle density & pedestrian concentration, it slows down to 25fps on my system with maxed out setting. I haven't tried turning off AA completely though. Works fine with the 360 controller (native support & also recommended to play this game).



OMG my 8600GT going to have a nightmare when I get the game.


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

Did you guys check Wolverine ? That stalls even on 4850 and 4GB Pi blacks, on some sequences. Awesome game, though.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

vasishta.sushant said:


> Did you guys check Wolverine ? That stalls even on 4850 and 4GB Pi blacks, on some sequences. Awesome game, though.


I run Wolverine maxed out 1024x768, no issues, the game doesn't even support AA, may be you have a driver issue. 

BTW-what's Pi block? New RAM?? Which company & cost??


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy smokes! Played PROTOTYPE for an hour & am blown away. This game is fast & I mean dam fast. Since it's just a small encounter with the game & I haven't got to unlocking my abilities, I'll save the mini-review for tomorrow afternoon. Have to head out to work for now.
> 
> WARNING: People with low end to mid-range systems, this game is a real system hogger. When in high vehicle density & pedestrian concentration, it slows down to 25fps on my system with maxed out setting. I haven't tried turning off AA completely though. Works fine with the 360 controller (native support & also recommended to play this game).


What res?? Do you mean full AA+AF when you say maxed out?


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> I run Wolverine maxed out 1024x768, no issues, the game doesn't even support AA, may be you have a driver issue.
> 
> BTW-what's Pi block? New RAM?? Which company & cost??


You kidding me man ? All you need to do is edit the configuration file 

I ran it at 1440x900, 4xAF, 8XAA, all maxed. And I am on Radeon 9.5 / Vista 32bit.

BTW PiBlacks are gaming grade CL4 RAM from GSkill. Bought them for 60$ from the US


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

vasishta.sushant said:


> You kidding me man ? All you need to do is edit the configuration file
> 
> I ran it at 1440x900, 4xAF, 8XAA, all maxed. And I am on Radeon 9.5 / Vista 32bit.
> 
> BTW PiBlacks are gaming grade CL4 RAM from GSkill. Bought them for 60$ from the US


My current monitor supports max 1024x768, BTW you mean force AA via Driver control panel?


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> My current monitor supports max 1024x768, BTW you mean force AA via Driver control panel?


As I mentioned, all you need to do is edit the game configuration file.


----------



## Flashbang (Jun 10, 2009)

I really love gta 4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 10, 2009)

Back home...finally! Getting Prototype. Should have it by morning.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2009)

World Of Warcraft[PC]
inFamous[PS3]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2009)

I gotta get [PROTOTYPE] for MY sake!! Or else I'm nuts & groundnuts! . Good, a great game to stick onto until I can control Ezio. Now somethin''s happenin' to me 'bout [PROTOTYPE]! Phuc, I'm too addicted to Gamin' . It all started from Crysis, but now it started again from Assassin's Creed. I'll sure be Badams when I get ACII and MW2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2009)

Been playing this game for hours now & I can safely say it's has lived up to the hype. Radical Entertainment have clearly evolved a lot over their previous average/dud titles like Scarface: The World is Yours &  Hulk . Combining genres seems to be a fad these days & PROTOTYPE has just upped the ante for fusing so many genres together. You have everything from open world adventure to action, stealth to hack-en-slash etc. 

The story of PROTOTYPE is pretty straight forward. New York city has just witnessed an outbreak of a deadly mutagenic virus. The intro movie presents to you the game's protagonist, Alex J Mercer. Little do we know who he is or what he is capable of. He starts off by saying "I'm the reason for all of this. They call me a monster, a killer, a terrorist. I'm all of this" & leaps down to the ground from atop a high rise. He goes on to talk about the virus & says "I woke up in a morgue. Now I hunt, I kill, I consume, I become. I'm gonna find out who did this to me & I'm gonna make 'em pay" 

And that is exactly what he does. The game instantly puts you into action post this intro sequence & you unleash hell. After the first mission, you rewind to 14 days earlier to the outbreak. Here you wake up in a morgue & escape. Evidently, you have lost all your memory & as your progress and consume key people, you acquire their memories. That unfolds the entire plot of the game. So you meet up with your sister, Dana Mercer & with her help, start bridging out the gaps in your memory. You also learn to track down people who have done this to you. 

As most of you might have already seen from boat load of videos all over the internet, the gameplay is very intense. The first mission let's you witness most of your available abilities. But once you switch to the next mission, you're stripped off from those abilities (merely because it's a flashback). Now you track down the bozos who did this to you & start hunting them down. In the beginning you'll have your basic melee punch-kick moves, adaptive parkour & jumping manoeuvers. As the game progress, you begin to butcher the enemies & in turn gaining Experience/evolution points. Using this Exp points, you can unlock newer skill sets & also purchase your ability upgrades. Till now I have gained the claw as a weapon by defeating one of the infected enemies called, the hunter. It's an open-world environment, so you'll have the mini-map to indicate your objectives positioning. Objectives involve main mission & side missions. Side missions are mainly to gain some more EXP points to upgrade & main mission obviously leads to main progress. There are 2 ways to approach the objective, stealth or all out action. The former is least preferred as it doesn't help. You can scale walls with utter ease & leap off from the highest tower and plummet to the ground sending a small shock wave to the ground. You can also use heavy objects to destroy choppers & random enemies. 

Graphics is an aspect which has been bashed on some forums. They say it's low res, washed out, muddy....yadda yadda yadda. I feel it's pretty decent. Not something to write home about, but acceptable. The screenshots won't do any justice to the in-game effect. Radical Entertainment used the heavily modified version of Titanium engine. I was able to max it out @1280x1024 with 4X AA & high details. The problem with this engine is like I mentioned before, it's CPU bound. Hence people with weaker CPU would suffer the wrath. In my case, the frame rates drops to 17-25 when in highly concentrated pedestrian & vehicles based areas. Once I scale the towers, it shoots upto 57fps. But most of the time, it's playable. The textures are not very sharp as some recent titles, but they're acceptable. Vehicle & character modelling is OK'ish. It doesn't sport a dynamic day & night cycle. So it changes with each mission. Explosion effects are average as well. 

Audio is a bit dodgy. The default volume is very low for some reason and it's not just me, but pretty much everyone seems to be complaining about the same thing. Not sure if that's because of the integration of 7.1 channel surround sound in this game, or something else. But if you crank up the volume you can hear every discreet sound in the environment. 

Overall, I feel it's superb. I'm just 2-2.5 hours into the game and it's already this exciting. I am still awaiting to unlock my remaining abilities & upgrade them. One thing I almost forgot to mention was a feature called "Wed of Intrigue". It allows you to view the memories of the bodies you have consumed. It can be found in the main menu along with the upgrades & rest of the stuff. Since inFamous has drawn innumerable comparisons to this game, I can say it's way ahead of it. I seen the demo of inFamous & wasn't too impressed, but this is something else. I could be wrong though. That's not even the point. inFamous of a PS3 exclusive which Sony can keep. PROTOTYPE is an asset for PC & console gamers for now. So grab your copies & unleash the beast within. 

Sorry for the hasty review. 

Screenshots:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39432_ywrdo/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-41-38-18.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39433_tamqb/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-45-21-65.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39434_rjv15/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-46-35-59.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39435_m9shk/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-46-47-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39436_qqnnu/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-46-48-14.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39437_gmky3/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-46-52-75.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39438_tvoth/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-49-21-21.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39439_i9chs/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-50-07-35.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39440_zo9et/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-51-43-60.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39441_rfcma/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-52-07-34.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39442_ezvms/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-52-48-48.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39443_2cf5j/prototypef%202009-06-10%2015-55-51-73.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39444_hgzga/prototypef%202009-06-10%2016-15-46-12.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2009)

^Thank you very much for an awesome review and of course, great screenies, Ethan. And is there anyway to turn the *gore* off?? And are there any new games comin' this month?? And, I ask, are there any creepy monsters?? Tell me when you notice one. Please, buddy. You left one thing, what's your ratin'?? I'm sure it'll be 9 or 9.5/10??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

Great review. What is the price of Prototype and is it available for PCs?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt :- Great review dude.... IDK but whenever the someone posts a review, its always the last or the second-last post of that page .. the same thing happened with my Sims 3 review and hence, no-one except one or two people saw it . Anyways, the game looks great.. will have it shortly but IMO, its worth buying and I will surely be buying it.

@geek :- I dont think you can turn off the gore because that would be like stripping off the soul of this game . And about monsters... well virally infected mutants ring any bells ?


----------



## XileDemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi mates! First post in this forums!
*/hi5's everyone, respectful nod to Admins*

Back to Topic:
 Currently hooked on to MMORPG's like Shaiya and eagerly anticipating Aion: ToE 
Other FSP-ish games include Crysis ( only in cafe's on multiplayer ) and CS 1.6 online on Garena

Regards,
Ali


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2009)

@Social - Then I have to play when my bro leaves . Oh sure! Are there any metros?? Then that'll strip my balls off!  I play AC and all the other games with blood turned off, I try as much as I can to be a "good" boy. Nothin' happens to me, but I fear when I grow up


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys what is the price of Sims 3 for PC in bangalore?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Thank you very much for an awesome review and of course, great screenies, Ethan. And is there anyway to turn the *gore* off?? And are there any new games comin' this month?? And, I ask, are there any creepy monsters?? Tell me when you notice one. Please, buddy. You left one thing, what's your ratin'?? I'm sure it'll be 9 or 9.5/10??


There is no way to turn off the gore, it's been rated R for a reason. Creepy monsters will be a part of the baggage, but they hardly look scary. Heck even a 6 year old would love the beat the hell out of those guys. You have so many powers now with Alex, so grow some balls & tear those monsters a new one. 

I didn't rate the game mainly because this was just a brief impression. I haven't completed it, so...that's still pending. But so far I have a big smile on my face. 

The remaining games for this month would include Ghostbusters & Codemaster's FUEL. 



> Great review. What is the price of Prototype and is it available for PCs?


It's an Activision published game, so would be priced around Rs. 999. That's the sweet spot for most of their games. I had also heard of some offer going on at Gaming Indians for a pre-order discount going on for this game. You might wanna check that out.


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 12, 2009)

I,m addicted to counter strike source in Cyber & motoGP2 at home


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2009)

Started Prototype last night and I was hooked up to it straightaway! The game is exemplary!
I've played both Prototype and inFamous and they are pretty much same when it comes to gameplay but for story and other aspects it's prototype all the way.

Also playing World of Warcraft


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 12, 2009)

ha ha sunny i saw u dead in urt japan cc server...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2009)

When? I didn't play Urban Terror today. Played it last night.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn BSNL! My net connection had to go corrupt just now! Sh1t! I am so angry, I can just rip apart the BSNL guys.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

when will EA learn?

who will buy Sims 3 if they charge 2k-2.5k for PC version in India.

This is the reason why I love Codemasters. they charge 600 bucks for their games!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Also playing World of Warcraft


level?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> level?


7


----------



## Agent47DarkSoul (Jun 12, 2009)

Playing NFS Undercover (pretty decent), Fifa 09. Will start Hitman 4 within sometime.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2009)

I've read some review of [PROTOTYPE] and they the textures are bad, is it correct?? 
Assassin's Creed's awesome! Addicted to it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> I've read some review of [PROTOTYPE] and they the textures are bad, is it correct??
> Assassin's Creed's awesome! Addicted to it.


Nah, Prototype looks beautiful. Just get it. You won't regret.

As for Assassin's Creed,you've been playing that game forlike 2 months now! What's up with you mate?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2009)

^One thing that's worryin' me's the gore! Too much. Ahh! I'm in love with Altair. The animations are similar to GTA IV. Man, sh*t, I can't wait for Assassin's Creed II, I'm psychologically addicted to AC franchise & emotionally in love with Patrice Desilets!! Phuc ME!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Ahh! I'm in love with Altair.


Marry him.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2009)

^Oh! Sure!! . Darn! He's virtual.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I bought DiRT & when I change the resolution to 1440x900, it asks for restart and after restart it goes back to its default resolution, 800x600. It's not changin', how to change?? Please help me! There's no "config.ini" file, how to do it!?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2009)

^I faced the same problem... edit your .ini file.

BTW, are you g@y ?  j/k

And what did you say ? AC's animations are similar to GTA IV ? LOL!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2009)

^Hell no, man! BTW, I haven't played GTA IV for a long time, so I might have forgotten how awesome the animations were. AFAIK there's no "config.ini" file in DiRT. Could you tell me the name of the file to change the resolution??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

Just World Of Warcraft for now......


----------



## XileDemon (Jun 14, 2009)

> Just World Of Warcraft for now......



Where mate? P-servers? Or do you play the official WoW?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2009)

I play on official US servers.


----------



## adinathauti (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh man I wish i could buy WoW.Anyways I Play urban Terror


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2009)

You can buy it over Blizzard site. It's very surprising that I ping only 400-500 on US realms  These pings are pretty fine with a MMO. I've seen people with 1500 or so pings who are Level 80.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2009)

Addicted to Winterbells. What's your highest score?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jun 15, 2009)

finished Wow a month back since i started playi WoW jus after MOHA it was a bit borin


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 15, 2009)

Finished WoW? How'd you do that?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 15, 2009)

^By uninstalling it .


Anyways, hooked to Prototype.


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2009)

O.K, just finished Wolverine, game sucks, bigtime, repetitive gameplay, same bosses in different costumes, same boring moves, same enemies over and over, no synchronisation of story, it does'nt even make sense a lot, horrible camera angle and this just to name a few.

Wasted my money buying it, never gonna play it again.


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 15, 2009)

finished wolverine and kane and lynch.. wolverine was ok... kane and lynch was short.. i found watchmen the end is nigh better than wolverine... addicted to GTA4 (again)..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin's Creed, baby! @Psycho - How's [PROTOTYPE]??? And, oh, *exclaims* Colin McRae: DiRT!!

Good thing you changed your avatar, Sun.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 15, 2009)

Well geek [Prototype] is just as Ethan described... AWESOME! If you liked AC, then you will love it.

And heck, after seeing geek's addiction, even I am addicted to AC again


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 16, 2009)

AC will seduce any gamers. And..uh....sh*t! I saw a gameplay of [PROTOTYPE] and it sucks! It looks like a 2005-6 game. And the graphics are bad too. I won't spend 2 pennies on it! . Yuck!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone playing SIMS3 

its gr8 game awesome graphics and good gameplay superb work


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

My little review & opinion abt SIMS3

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5701/sim2j.th.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5691/sim3.th.jpg

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6439/sim4.th.png

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/6725/sims1.th.jpg


The game quiet good , its launched @ very crucial time , after playing all Hyped game now its time for some cool virtual life simulation game . its cool all the thing s what we expected to do SIMS2 are brought in to Sims 3 

Final words : those who want some cool time passing game can get this game 

LOW END graphics :- with dual core & 7300LE can play with 1024 X 768 @ medium 

High END GRAPHICS:- 8600GT with phenom X3 (or) core2 duo e7200


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

SIMS 3  Features :


Open world
can go to any place like HOSPITAL , Supermarket , police station etc
thief & robbery can be done
Can move in to others home & make relationships with household
Easy to play & build the house
Many choices for making relationships


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> AC will seduce any gamers. And..uh....sh*t! I saw a gameplay of [PROTOTYPE] and it sucks! It looks like a 2005-6 game. And the graphics are bad too. I won't spend 2 pennies on it! . Yuck!


I need to hear this one out. Is it the graphics which are not satisfying or the gameplay? Because if you say gameplay, then I can guarantee you one thing, it will bone your Assassin's Creed gameplay so hard that it won't even remember what it feels like to be an Assassin. Moral of the story: Never judge a game before playing it for yourself. Watching videos isn't an equivalent of playing it.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2009)

AC sucks!!! one of the most boring games i have ever played!!! only liked tht jump into haystack part 

now Prototype is freakin awesome! plain awesome!!!!!!!!!

@tkin - wolverine is the closest game to God of war (mind blowing game) on PC. it aint all that bad . i liked it ! 

@nvidiageek  - you sound like a kid who only looks for good gfx ! if so sit and play Halo 3(highly colorful!) or crysis or mirros edge(like the story) etc ! and the gfx aint bad on prototype its like a lower version of GTA4  . 
and as Ethan_Hunt says dont sit and watch trailers ! play the damn games! 
oh and i game on an 8600gt! imagine the gfx performance on that! 
but i will soon be gettin a lappy with a GTX280! 

oh and i didnt spend even 2 ps on prototype!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

constantine said:


> AC sucks!!! one of the most boring games i have ever played!!! only liked tht jump into haystack part
> 
> now Prototype is freakin awesome! plain awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



GTX 280 lappy ?? which model ??? which brand ??


Alienware which comes with GTX 260 costs 2.75 lakhs + tax in india all custom taxes + CST + VAT 

So it goes to 4 Lakhs 


Man where GTX 280 ???


----------



## quan chi (Jun 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTX 280 lappy ?? which model ??? which brand ??
> 
> 
> Alienware which comes with GTX 260 costs 2.75 lakhs + tax in india all custom taxes + CST + VAT
> ...



lol yeah you are right.
even the model you mentioned wont perform that good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2009)

There are many lappies available with a GTX280M. If you dont know about them, that dosent mean that they dont exist.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2009)

constantine said:


> AC sucks!!! one of the most boring games i have ever played!!! only liked tht jump into haystack part
> 
> now Prototype is freakin awesome! plain awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Quit trying to argue with him. You are just wasting your time. He will come here again, ignore all the posts ask someone else how Prototype is... yes, he will keep on asking it till another great game comes out and then he will keep asking about it. This way, he dosent get a chance to play ANY game and hence is stuck with playing year old games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 17, 2009)

Tennis on Wii. It's damn addictive!


----------



## quan chi (Jun 17, 2009)

GTX280*M* not GTX280.and there are many differences between the two.

like 8600gtm is not like 8600gt.


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2009)

constantine said:


> AC sucks!!! one of the most boring games i have ever played!!! only liked tht jump into haystack part
> 
> now Prototype is freakin awesome! plain awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I haven't played GdoW, but from the videos it looks like an awesome game, like maybe DMC4 with that chain thingy, any way wolverine was an O.K hack and slash game, but still no where near DMC4 or DMC3.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2009)

@damngoodman999 and @quan chi - yes i meant gTX280m its physcially impossible to put a GTX 280 on a lappy! 
hence the m (stands for mobile)

@Psychosocial - yea guess you are right!

@tkin - dont you ever compare God of War to DMC!!!!! i'll find you and kill you if you do 

DMC is a timepass game! 
God of war is meant to be played only by gamers who look for an amazing storyline! not flashy moves!! 

and its not chain thingi!!! 

DMC series is only meant for mindless gamers! its soo easy! it just is a lil faster than other games! 
and again its a very colorful game , these kinda colorful games usually suck! 
except for halo though . was an okay game ! worth playin Halo 3 only! 
1 and 2 are boring.



oh and bout the lappys - heres my thread! 


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118188


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2009)

oh! and an alienware costs 2.5lakhs but this one costs around 1lakh same config in the USA! 

just lacks the alienware looks though 

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118188


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm u dont get it 

ALienware laptops with DELL they are selling all over the world actually m17 is now the hottest laptop , even my friend is so rich i told him abt the alienware M17 laptop immediately he arranged the money then we asked many importers even directly ,, they quote the price like $2888,$3999

we thought it would be 1.5lakhs around , then all tax & other some charges it came around 3.95 lakhs + vat 

we really shocked 

for u guidence DELL XPS 1730 which comes with 8800GTXm sli for 1.5lakhs , then how GTX 280 lappy will be available for 1.5 lakh


----------



## constantine (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ 
i just gave you the link to my thread . theres another link on that to the website for these lappys! you can configure them and it'll give you the price . i configuered it . came to around 85k for lappy with gtx 260m and 98k for gtx 280m.


or heres the direct link to the website if you are too lazy to visit my thread.

*www.m-techlaptops.com/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

ANy way enjoy the Mtech laptop


----------



## chavo (Jun 18, 2009)

Addicted to Prototype
superb game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

World Of Warcraft[PC]
Tennis[Wii]
Resident Evil 4[Wii]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not able to hear sounds clearly in Prototype the sound is too low.I'm on Win XP SP3

Any help.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

Many people are having audio issues with Prototype. I'm also having some issues but they are minor.


----------



## constantine (Jun 18, 2009)

audia probs huh? 
i had a prob too! 
the voices were like chipmunks super fast! 
i had to reduce the audio format to 16bits 44100Hz . it works great now! 

oh wait i found this 
 prototype probs and their fixes! 
*www.gamebrood.com/2009/06/11/proto...en-vga-mode-not-supported-message-no-texture/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2009)

Just defeated Elizabeth Greene. This took me atleast an hour & a half. Have 7 more missions to go before I complete the single player story mode.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone played Ghost Busters the requirements are too high , let me know the fps you are getting and at what resolution.


----------



## chavo (Jun 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just defeated Elizabeth Greene. This took me atleast an hour & a half. Have 7 more missions to go before I complete the single player story mode.



lolz it took almost 1 hr 4 me to kill those hunters 1'st time


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 19, 2009)

Guys how is the Sims 3?

Since i am away from gaming for the past few days i am unable to get my hands on that game. As far as some reviews i read, its looking good but one of my friend told me that the game sucks to donkey balls. Is it so?

Coz i am a hardcore fan of Sims series. Please tell me how ya all feel about the game.

With the below config, at what settings can i able to play the game?

E7400 @ 3.2GHz on stock
2GB DDR2
7600GS 256MB

I dont care a lot about eye-candy but still dont like some polygon a$$ as characters. 
How the game looks like in low settings? Like a crap? or like Sims 2. If then i am so glad to play that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 19, 2009)

Reposting this :-
Sims 3 fast, brief and informative review :-


Graphics :-
They got better! Hell yeah! They are better than Sims 2.. not by much but still they have noticeably improved. The game is better optimised and runs better than the previous Sims on all maxed (even the 3rd speed dosent gimme any FPS lag! ). Reflections are added to water bodies and the overall graphics look much more better. Apart from the main loading screen of the game, there is no loading time to speak of as such. Everything happens real time. Like you want to goto a lot.. no problems and no loading times. You can see your sim go around the town in a cab/vehicle in real time. Its much, much better!

Sound :-
It's improved too! There are much more sound tracks to choose from and custom music is officially supported. The Sims still talk in Simlish (or w/ever its called) but it's fun to listen to. The guitar playing sounds much more pleasent as you go up in the skill ladder. Sadly, they removed the rock/metal genres from the game... dunno why coz they are the most popular genres currently.. sad . Still its quite a blast! And even some Mozzart compositions have been thrown in.

Gameplay :-
ITS HUGE. Believe me, you will be baffled by the amount of stuff that's in the game. There is just so much to do. The create Sim thing has been given a boost with more clothes and customising options. Instead of personality/turn-ons and turn-offs, there is the new trait system. You gotta select a number of traits depending on the age and thats basically how your sim will behave. There are many traits to choose from. Your main aspiration in life will depend on the traits... like I made this Sim have Evil, Evil mentality, Genius and Computer Whiz as traits and his main wish is to become a Criminal Mastermind . The buy/build menu has given a boost too. Now, the stuff is sorted out in room to room manner and its very easy and fun to buy stuff. The mood/needs system has been made much more forgivable so instead of just running around trying comtemplate to your sims' needs, you can actually spend time to explore the game and expand your sims' skills. You have the new oppurtunities system. Depending on your skill level and career, your sim will get oppurtunities... ful-fulling them rewards you sim with either cash/some stuff/relationship bonus or career bonus. The overall game has been also expanded. You can go anywhere in real time. You can just click on your neighbours house and select 'enter' and your sims will run/walk/go in a car to that place and you can actually see it! You can buy books for yourself and now there is no need to buy a phone bcoz every sims has a cell phone from the beginning.. yay! This game has no limits, no boundries and no ends! JUST ****ING AMAZING!

Overall :-
Go play it . 

7600GS can play it on High IMO. The game is not hardware intensive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Has anyone played Ghost Busters the requirements are too high , let me know the fps you are getting and at what resolution.


I just got it. Man I'm so excited to play this game. I loved all it's movies & also followed it's cartoons for a long time now. Let's see how the game fares. I'm so pissed that they removed the multi-player component from PC version. F*uck you ATARI.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 19, 2009)

The requirements are so high man! I mean E8400, 4GB RAM and GTX260 reccommanded ?! WTF?!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2009)

Played the game briefly for like an hour now & guess what "Bustin' makes me feel good." I'm not sure how many Ghostbuster fans we have out here, but this game is worth a shot. The frames are a bit bouncy, but nothing that would make it totally unplayable. Graphics are amazing. The best part about the game so far is the hilarious dialogues. Since the original cast have reprised their roles, it's great to hear those 80's cheesy dialogues again. 

I'll spend some more time with it & let you guys know how it works out. Still have some time before I complete PROTOTYPE. So one game at a time. 

Till then sceenshots:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40069_mtvxg/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-41-39-21.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40070_wsiwz/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-48-02-70.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40071_x3q3f/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-50-56-95.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40072_srgxp/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-52-34-20.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40073_p8ukd/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-56-55-76.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40074_qh1nb/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2013-59-37-71.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40075_ufkfm/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-01-01-70.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40076_m7mkl/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-01-05-76.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40077_m24si/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-03-05-70.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40078_sphuj/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-14-50-67.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40079_imui2/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-17-03-39.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40080_otbqp/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-17-19-25.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40081_lu9qa/ghost_w32%202009-06-19%2014-17-21-28.jpg


----------



## constantine (Jun 19, 2009)

@chavo - An hour!!!!!! wow!thts a lot!!! no offense.  

im takin the game slow . but i hear the game is smaller than it seems .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow GB looks awesome.

Alas! My exams going on so can't play 

But july is summer vacation so i'm gonna buy all the games.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Guys how is the Sims 3?
> 
> Since i am away from gaming for the past few days i am unable to get my hands on that game. As far as some reviews i read, its looking good but one of my friend told me that the game sucks to donkey balls. Is it so?
> 
> ...



man, i too have to buy sims 3 but not getting enough time to go to gamestore. heard that this one's lot better than sims2 and those who liked sims 2 will definitely like this one. 

don't listen to your friend who told you about this game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 22, 2009)

My PCis busted so no gaming at the moment. Motherboard, processor and RAM dead  I'll buy a new one in 2-3 days. Will start gaming again then.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome ThinkDigit Forum! Anyway, *Assassin's Creed*, man! Just *Altair*! Anyway guys, suggest some awesome Spider-Man game. I read Spider-Man comic just now & feel like playin' any good Spidey game. Please suggest one.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2009)

Spiderman:Web Of Shadows. You must try it.


----------



## Mike84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Currently Addicted to:
Lost Planet Extreme Condition


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 23, 2009)

@Sun - What 'bout Ultimate Spider-Man? And is Spiderman: WoS good? Great? Awesome? Please tell me, and one thing, how long is the campaign??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2009)

Calm down buddy! There's nothing to go hyper.

Ultimate Spiderman is pretty good. You should try it first before playing Spiderman: Web Of Shadows.
Ultimate Spiderman campaign is pretty long but I don't know about Spiderman: Web Of Shadows.

Cheers!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2009)

I would rather suggest you to stick to Assassin's Creed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2009)

If I remember correct, Assassin's Creed is just 7-8 hours long game and this pal is playing it for over 2 months now.
Did any expansion pack come out lately?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Spider man Web Of shadows PC version is BUG game . freezes in between 2sec


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 24, 2009)

@Sun - No expansion packs. But I don't want any game complete faster, especially Assassin's Creed, 'cause I'm in love with Altair! I mean, you know what I mean? I'm plannin' to play it until ACII comes out! The moves, the animations & the graphics seduced me to love it. 
@Psycho - Sure! No prob., I shall play it all my life, i.e. after I play Crysis! Love ye Nomad!

I can't wait for MW2 & ACII, is there any latest news??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2009)

Played an hour of Ghostbusters. Okay game. Gets boring fast. Amazing graphics though.


----------



## Nithu (Jun 24, 2009)

Dead Space
God Father II


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2009)

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9557/44902844.jpg

This is probably, the best thing you can do in Ghostbusters.


----------



## chavo (Jun 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just defeated Elizabeth Greene. This took me atleast an hour & a half. Have 7 more missions to go before I complete the single player story mode.



oh it took me only 20mins
the mission was amazing
i think i was easier then killing the hunter's for the first time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2009)

chavo said:


> oh it took me only 20mins
> the mission was amazing
> i think i was easier then killing the hunter's for the first time


I didn't have a lot of bad-ass skills unlocked at that point, plus I used to constantly consume people to gain more health. The tendril devastator attack proved useful in the beginning, but only to realize it was taking way too long using it. So hijacked a few tanks & shot her/it, and that drained quite a lot of health. Then the blade attacks did the rest of the job. 

I completed the game last week. The supreme hunter was a pain in the ass towards the end. Was a bit bored, so downloaded a save file from the Internet & got all the moves unlocked. 

Currently Playing:
Ghostbusters
Damnation (on the verge of uninstalling)

Planning to play:
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
Overlord II
Arma2 (skeptical about this one)


----------



## chavo (Jun 25, 2009)

hey guys when this Fuel (racing game) is going to Release?
On gamespot it said Release Date is Jun 23.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been pushed to June 30 for PC. It's already out for Xbox 360 & PS3.


----------



## chavo (Jun 26, 2009)

Just finished Prototype on normal level
Awesome game
took 1 hr 2 kill tht Supreme Hunter


----------



## iamnoob (Jun 26, 2009)

Any1 play Runescape?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2009)

Currently playing:
Ghostbusters
Trine (Demo)
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

Any is playing FUEL ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

^
Pardon please


----------



## chavo (Jun 26, 2009)

@Ethan how is Transformers?
did u play Overlord II?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, How's Overlord II Allwy?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Pardon please




Sry , anyone bought FUEl !!


----------



## saddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Call of duty 5 World at war
GTA 4
Prototype


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 26, 2009)

Prince of Persia, I resumed playin' that game. Great game. And, Assassin's Creed! Awesome game. More Phucin' 4 months to wait for ACII! Sh*t, I can't live!! Darn. Suggest some TPS, people.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ did u play PROTOTYPE ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 27, 2009)

chavo said:


> @Ethan how is Transformers?
> did u play Overlord II?





			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Yeah, How's Overlord II Allwy?


I didn't install Overlord II yet. I still have a backlog of Ghostbuters & Transformers to complete. I plan to complete it over the this weekend & then hopefully I might try it out. 

To answer you question, Chavo, I played Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen for a short time. Just the tutorial part. From what I have seen, it looks way better than it's earlier garbage incarnation. The graphics are enhanced, controls are more fluid & the physics are impressive. Since it's just a brief stint, I won't be able to comment, but it looks decent enough for a single run. I'm waiting for FUEL to release. That looks promising.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ did u play PROTOTYPE ???



No, it's havin' too much gore. Sh*t! I completed Assassin's Creed, awesome game! Just the endin' I wanted to be. And now, I have no game to play!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ if u have any FUNSKOOL toys play with that , it only donot have any GORE or VIOLENCE !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2009)

@nvidiageek, What's your age and why can't you play games with gore?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2009)

^I think he is a little older than me ..

@geek :- damngoodman is right.. play with some action figuers .. ask Matel or any other company to make an Altair action figure for you and play with it.. lol.. ok j/k. Try the Sims... if you think even that has a lot of gore then may Satan help you.


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ LOL...  seriously this guy seems to be too much..

addicted to
cod4mp
sims3 
assassins creed (thanks to @nvidiageek for his constant praise for altair)..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2009)

GTA 3


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

guys, started playing Prototype but am stuck at the initial stage where I have to throw a cab at heli. am able to lock on the heli using tab but none of the keys and mouse buttons work. any clue?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

Got it. now hunting the hunters. Damn, this game is awesome.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2009)

@damngoodman999 - Sure funny! I'm restrictin' myself for some type of games.
@Sun - 19.
@Ei8t - Yeah! Altair's the man!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2009)

19  ? OMFG

Anyways, addicted to Prototype. Also playing Sims 3, Ghostbusters and Sims 2 Appartment Life. Getting Overlord 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

@nvidiageek Do your parents restrict you?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 28, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @damngoodman999 - Sure funny! I'm restrictin' myself for some type of games.
> @Sun - 19.
> @Ei8t - Yeah! Altair's the man!




Do u go out after 6'o clock !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2009)

^lol


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jun 28, 2009)

crysis


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2009)

Finished Prototype and call of duty 5.cod 5 is too short,prototype rocks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

Ghostbusters....the game is awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 29, 2009)

Ultimate Spider-Man! Great game. In Spider-Man: WoS, can we crawl on the walls, zip through the city and can we roam? Can we do in Spider-Man: WoS what we can do in Ultimate Spider-Man?? 

[offtopic: Is GTS 250 havin' same performance as 9800 GTX+ or greater? Is it wise to go for GTS 250 (no other GPUs please) from 9800GTX+?]


----------



## max_demon (Jun 29, 2009)

playing patapon 2 in hard difficulty


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Urban Terror


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

@nvidiageek, i don't know what you can do in ultimate spiderman. but in WoS, you can roam the city with spidy zip, run and power slide on walls, shoot web bullets on u r opponent, and hey! you can pull off some ubercool combos.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 29, 2009)

I am addicted with Need For Speed HP 2


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man! Great game. In Spider-Man: WoS, can we crawl on the walls, zip through the city and can we roam? Can we do in Spider-Man: WoS what we can do in Ultimate Spider-Man??
> 
> [offtopic: Is GTS 250 havin' same performance as 9800 GTX+ or greater? Is it wise to go for GTS 250 (no other GPUs please) from 9800GTX+?]


GTS250 1GB is faster than 9800GTX+ @ higher resolutions due to larger memory, but 512MB model is same as 9800GTX+.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2009)

7 missions to go in Prototype. Also installed Overlord II. Planning to play it tomorrow


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 29, 2009)

Those who are playing PROTOTYPE are u getting any HEADACHE !!

i am getting headache starting within 10min , the game is nice - but so rude


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

@damngoodman, sometimes, I feel dizzy but got used to it. now, am at the part where I have to inject AV to one hunter and consume it. Overall, been long since addicted to a game like this.

True, the game is extremely violent and that is why it is not for under-18's.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 29, 2009)

^That's why I'm not playin' that . Too violent! And I'm studyin'. 
@tkin - What 'bout the performance diff. in the res. of 'bout 1440x900??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2009)

^GTS250 = 9800GTX+ on low-med res. 

1440x900 in not a high res now...  and at medium resolutions, the HD4850 pwns 9800GTX+. Now go figure.

Anyways, played the first two levels of Overlod II. Its an unique game. Quite funny too.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a bit bored now, no new games (atleast that I can think of) are available. 

Could you'll recommend something?

I liked Crysis, CoD4-CoD5, Rainbow6 and PES2009, World Of Goo, Warcraft series, AoE (my tastes are a bit wierd)

Please dont recommend horror-based games if possible.

BTW, how is The Sims 3?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @damngoodman, sometimes, I feel dizzy but got used to it. now, am at the part where I have to inject AV to one hunter and consume it. Overall, been long since addicted to a game like this.
> 
> True, the game is extremely violent and that is why it is not for under-18's.



Wow Desi !! me too @ the same spot - cant destroy those tanks without powers everytime i get close the stupid hunters strike me & the heli's 

How to destroy those tanks seriously tough mission this one !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm a bit bored now, no new games (atleast that I can think of) are available.
> 
> Could you'll recommend something?
> 
> ...



Sims 3 is cool BTW - but i think Sims 2 is better !!

What abt others other guyz what do u think about SIMS 3 ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I'm playing Ghostbusters these days. Totally hooked to it. Hopefully I'll finish it tomorrow. 
Also got Transformers and Overlord II.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wow Desi !! me too @ the same spot - cant destroy those tanks without powers everytime i get close the stupid hunters strike me & the heli's
> 
> How to destroy those tanks seriously tough mission this one !!



Disguise yourself as someone else and get into one of those tanks and take out other tanks. if you tank is destroyes, get away from there and when it cools down, get into another tank in disguise.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Disguise yourself as someone else and get into one of those tanks and take out other tanks. if you tank is destroyes, get away from there and when it cools down, get into another tank in disguise.



Ya after trying 2 hours somewhat managed to complete - went above that mission still Dint get the powers !

With out powers its really tough ,

Which one r u now !!


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^That's why I'm not playin' that . Too violent! And I'm studyin'.
> @tkin - What 'bout the performance diff. in the res. of 'bout 1440x900??


No difference, but since the price difference between 1GB & 512MB edition is about 1.5-2k, you might reconsider if you're gonna upgrade monitor later. Else 512MB ed for 1440x900 is more than enough for games incl. Crysis(very high, DX9, no AA is fine)


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2009)

Me addicted to Mass Effect, since I heard about ME2 relesing soon I wanted to try ME and now addicted to it, seems nVidia 186 drivers fixed all the issues for me.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

tkin said:


> Me addicted to Mass Effect, since I heard about ME2 relesing soon I wanted to try ME and now addicted to it, seems nVidia 186 drivers fixed all the issues for me.




Yeah 186 drivers is gr8 !! Runs fast without any glitches 

Mass effect the gr8 game i finished 2 times - but an easy game 

U have promoted as a specter in the game !! then after that u can go to the Red planet which secret planet it will be awesome there from looking the moon


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

haven't played after that. will continue after going home today. Looks like very very long game. Haven't yet reached level where I need to fight with Elizabeth Green!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

@nvidiageek, You can do everything in Spiderman Web Of Shadows that you can do in The Ultimate Spiderman and even more. You can swtich suits (Classic and Black Symbiote) on the move just with the press of a button. It's much more fun than Ultimate Spiderman but the best Spiderman game for me is Spiderman 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2009)

spiderman 3 is the best game for u??...what was that u liked in the game dude??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2009)

Spiderman 3 was the best 'SPIDERMAN' game for me!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Yeah 186 drivers is gr8 !! Runs fast without any glitches
> 
> Mass effect the gr8 game i finished 2 times - but an easy game
> 
> U have promoted as a specter in the game !! then after that u can go to the Red planet which secret planet it will be awesome there from looking the moon


U did all the side missions? Every Single one, I'm trying to do just that, reached lvl 49, 11 more levels and the final conflict to go, also a few items are still missing from my inventory after 26hrs gameplay, looks like still 3-4hrs to go.

Just faced the legendary weapon overheat issue, at higher levels when you're using powerfull weapons with upgrades, overheating the guns prevent cooldown and you're stuck, also happens with team members.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

tkin said:


> U did all the side missions? Every Single one, I'm trying to do just that, reached lvl 49, 11 more levels and the final conflict to go, also a few items are still missing from my inventory after 26hrs gameplay, looks like still 3-4hrs to go.
> 
> Just faced the legendary weapon overheat issue, at higher levels when you're using powerfull weapons with upgrades, overheating the guns prevent cooldown and you're stuck, also happens with team members.



ya every side mission i have completed !!

Dont miss the final the final mission will be the Cidetal will be like illusion movements superb one dont miss that nice one - but easy one !!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2009)

man, am stuck at defeating Supreme Hunted. Tried more than a dozen times. How come the game became "very hard" when I selected "easy" level. This sucks!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> man, am stuck at defeating Supreme Hunted. Tried more than a dozen times. How come the game became "very hard" when I selected "easy" level. This sucks!!!




Supreme hunter - thats very easy  mission !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

finished it after running here and there....

rescued dana and at Infiltrate the Blackwatch Air Wing. Enough for today. Once I finish this, will get sims3. Had enough violence


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 1, 2009)

Could someone answer my question?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

Try Sims 3, VirtuaTennis 3, Assassins creed, GRID


----------



## constantine (Jul 1, 2009)

Prototype was too easy finished it yesterday! 

LOL @ those who get headaches and feel dizzy !

@Psychosocial- how come you still now finished prototype?


----------



## constantine (Jul 1, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt - Elizabeth green was eeeeeasy! 
just a couple of blade slices and elbow smashes and some fast blade attacks (all n armor mode) thts it , dodge the green things  and rocks with air dash and target any limb from the tallest buildng and jump and slice !!!!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 1, 2009)

Burnout Paradise, ultimate Spider man, AOE 3 asian dynasties and _dink smallwood._


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 1, 2009)

constantine said:


> @Ethan_Hunt - Elizabeth green was eeeeeasy!
> just a couple of blade slices and elbow smashes and some fast blade attacks (all n armor mode) thts it , dodge the green things  and rocks with air dash and target any limb from the tallest buildng and jump and slice !!!!!




After elizabeth greeny - how much missions are there ??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

Just check game walkthrough in gamespot


----------



## chavo (Jul 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> After elizabeth greeny - how much missions are there ??



just 6-7 mission's left


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 1, 2009)

finished prototype


very small game


----------



## constantine (Jul 1, 2009)

@damngoodman999 -yea prototype is pretty small ! 
how much of the web of intrigue did you unlock? me only 22%!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 1, 2009)

constantine said:


> @damngoodman999 -yea prototype is pretty small !
> how much of the web of intrigue did you unlock? me only 22%!!!!




me little - only 16%


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 1, 2009)

Right now i am playing Call of juarez : bound in blood , the game's graphic are awesome . i think its because it runs on chrome engine 4 .  im on the 1st level.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 1, 2009)

Currently playing, Fight Night 4 , looking forward to Call of Juarez 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 1, 2009)

Prototype is not a short game. I have still 6 missions to go before I finishe the story missions and I have clocked in 16hrs! If you just rush through the game without doing any side-missions, then yeah its short. Anyways, still playing Prototype, Overlord II and also getting Street Fighter IV


----------



## chavo (Jul 1, 2009)

@damngoodman999
@constantine  i unlocked almost 73% of web of intrigue
and those landmarks i collected more then 120 and hints more then 35


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 1, 2009)

Ultimate Spider-Man. Plannin' to get Spider-Man: Web of Shadows, currently addicted to readin' & playin' Ultimate Spider-Man! Lovin' Spidey, Altair's goin' away, Spidey's comin' in . Hell, I made a good decision for not buyin' [PROTOTYPE]! I'm waitin' for you EZIO!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 1, 2009)

The events in PROTOTYPE is useless


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The events in PROTOTYPE is useless



Yeah quite useless. Apart from the awesome unpgrades you get to unlock with the EP points, which make the game more fun and also the superb animations added by those and not to say thatt little amout of mindless fun you get... they are pretty useless.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The events in PROTOTYPE is useless


Well... by completing the Events i got all the upgrades.. and some of them are awesome. I have finished the main story.. but now stuck in Military HARD consume events...


----------



## constantine (Jul 2, 2009)

@chavo - 73% cool! 
i still havent uninstalled it cause i wanna unlock it 100%!

currently dling Street fighter 4 ! 
mann! speed ranges form 30 - 70 kbps ! damn pissin off!!!!

also playin painkiller now and a lil of AVP2(cause there are 3 story modes and love predator) !  lol 

also waiting for bionic commando and section 8 and dark void!!!


----------



## chavo (Jul 2, 2009)

currently playing Dark Sector!!!!

hey can any1 tell me how is XBlade game?
played the demo from last mnths digit's DVD. It was k...

N BTW how is Call Of Juarez Bound In Blood adn Harry Potter(new1)?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 2, 2009)

Any one like SIMS 3  ?? playing now ???


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 2, 2009)

i really like the gameplay of call of juarez 2 , only completed 10 % of the game 

also installed Harry potter and the half blood prince , just waiting to play it .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Playing Overlord II and Street Fighter IV

Also got HP6 but seeing the suckage of the last games, I am not going to install it anytime soon.. maybe when I have no games.

Also getting Fuel


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Update :- Played Street Fighter IV... really not fun with the keyboard... too hard. Gotta plug in my X360 controller. So, if you dont have a gamepad.. dont bother getting the game.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 2, 2009)

i have played sims 3.. and would like to get HP6.


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Update :- Played Street Fighter IV... really not fun with the keyboard... too hard. Gotta plug in my X360 controller. So, if you dont have a gamepad.. dont bother getting the game.


Harder than DMC 4/DMC 3 on keyboard? Cause I finished both of them easily with the keyboard.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I'm getting some new games like FUEL, Street Fighter IV, Harry Potter  and Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood.
How was harry potter 5? Both movie and game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 2, 2009)

Movie was okayish IMO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Compared to the books, all the movies are utter crap... not to mention that Radcliffe and Emma Watson can't act for sh1t. 

@tkin :- Never played DMC/DMC3 SE on PC. Only played DMC4 on PC which nice and easy controls.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Compared to the books, all the movies are utter crap... not to mention that Radcliffe and Emma Watson can't act for sh1t. 

@tkin :- Never played DMC/DMC3 SE on PC. Only played DMC4 on PC which nice and easy controls.


----------



## constantine (Jul 3, 2009)

playin DMC 4 on keyboard was EASY! no one requires a controller for tht game! 
im gonna play street fighter 4 without controller! 
cause thts what a true budget gamer does ! LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

Just got FUEL and Street fighter IV. I'll install them tonight as it's 2 holidays now(Weekends). Also getting CoJ BiB and HP6.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

@sunny, looks like you are gaming gaming and gaming


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

^^
Not really, schools started from 1st July. I have played only 1 hour in last 2 days. But as weekends are off I'll have my share of time for games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2009)

You got a good...uhhh....awesome rig! Tell me, Sun, can we play as Venom in Spider-Man: WoS?? Sh*t! @constantine - Yeah, me too, budget gamer , you like Predator?? 'Cause I love that 'You are one ugly mot^*rPhucer' creature! just yesterday, I saw Predator, what an awesome movie. Seems like I got a company in my likin' .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope, but we can play as Black Spiderman.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2009)

^Yo! How's HD4890!? And, Can you.....uhh never mind, I'll PM ya!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

4890= teh pwnage! I'm maxing out Crysis here on 1680x1050 with 30+ FPS


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2009)

Going to play Fuel. Getting Call of Jaurez Bonded by Blood... I also got Ice Age 3 but its currently unpacked on my HDD like HP6


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2009)

Fuel shattered all my expectations. It's an average game... the physics are okay and there is no damage modelling. The races feel like a drag and the driving is pathetic. Bad, bad game. 

BTW, I can max it on 1440x900 with no AA and 4xAF... the requirements that were given by CMasters are wrong.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 4890= teh pwnage! I'm maxing out Crysis here on 1680x1050 with 30+ FPS



What ?? only 30FPS on maxing out crysis with your config

I get 47Fps on maxing out with 1680x1050 !! how u get less ?? may be Nvidia  pwn on HD 48XX only for Crysis !!

Such a powerful card like HD4890 used with worthless ATI drivers , if ATI works on good drivers then they sure wins


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Fuel shattered all my expectations. It's an average game... the physics are okay and there is no damage modelling. The races feel like a drag and the driving is pathetic. Bad, bad game.
> 
> BTW, I can max it on 1440x900 with no AA and 4xAF... the requirements that were given by CMasters are wrong.



Thats y many of them dint get FUEl !! many reviews scored low


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> What ?? only 30FPS on maxing out crysis with your config
> 
> I get 47Fps on maxing out with 1680x1050 !! how u get less ?? may be Nvidia  pwn on HD 48XX only for Crysis !!
> 
> Such a powerful card like HD4890 used with worthless ATI drivers , if ATI works on good drivers then they sure wins


I'm playing in DirectX10 mode with very high settngs, 16x QSAA.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm playing in DirectX10 mode with very high settngs, 16x QSAA.




same ! in vista all Veryhigh with 16AA , ya GTX260 wins HD4890 only in CRYSIS not another 

Cause crysis is adopted to NVIDIA


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, maybe something to do with nVidia. Well, I'm fine with my rig.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah, maybe something to do with nVidia. Well, I'm fine with my rig.




You dont want to be fine - u just have a powerful rig that u can satisfy 1000 times 

From what i saw with HD4890 is such a powerful card LIKE GTX280 when its launched may be catalyst 10 drivers could be useful 

BTW - u dint OC ur proccy !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't overclock any of my hardware. I prefer playing safe.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2009)

^Yeah.. better to be safe with your rig than frying it up .

BTW, most of the game scores high with NVIDIA because NVIDIA's drivers are better than ATi's lame drivers... otherwise, HD4890 is quite a powerful card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 4, 2009)

Defeating Elizabethe in Prototype ... alt+tabbed out of the game to give my mouse a break. She's almost dead


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2009)

btw, digit gave 5/10 for Prototype review in this month's magazine. 

I would like to see that guy who reviewed this game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 4, 2009)

^I never belive ANY reviews. I like to play the game. And Digit's reviews most of the dont make any sense so avoid them ... they gave inFamous 8 and Prototype only 5 lol... 

Anyways, only two missions to go in Prototype. The heli destroying mission was awesome .


----------



## constantine (Jul 4, 2009)

@nvidiageek - might share taste in movies but . personal opnion - ATI sucks B***s!!!!!!!!!!!!!  make a new id and keep your name as ATI geek itself . dont mess with the nvidia name ! !!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2009)

Just had a little Street Fighter 4 session with 360 controller and the game sucks hard! 
Installing HP6 and getting Coj BiB.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 4, 2009)

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Z8uFtmEFL._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 4, 2009)

ws playin X-Men Wolverine n it totally suckss!!!!!!!
n nw playin Prototype n kind of liking it!!!!!!:


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just had a little Street Fighter 4 session with 360 controller and the game sucks hard!
> Installing HP6 and getting Coj BiB.



Just admit that you get pwned by the game.

Anyways, done with Prototype. Just completed SF IV's one storyline (with the character Rufus). The game rocks! Now plying SF IV with Ken . Also playing Overlord II and installing CoJ : BB .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2009)

^^
What's so good about that game? And please explain how a game pwns someone.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> What's so good about that game? And please explain how a game pwns someone.



As an one on one arcade fighter, its the best. I have played Mortal Kombat, Tekken, Dragon Ball Z and Def Jam but this arcade fighter beats all of those in the genre. How does a game pwns someone ? By its AI.. which is quite good in this game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm playing on Hard mode which is equal to medium.


----------



## constantine (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> What's so good about that game? And please explain how a game pwns someone.



every gamer has been pwned by a game before ! dont act like you are all mighty and s**t!

and the gameplay for an arcade fighter is obviously gonna be hard on the keyboard !
i bet you quit after like 2 losses ! LOL

and i cant expect anything better from a HP fan!  LOL

oh and again ATI  = Ultimate Suckage!

4890 their most powerful card (supposedly) - cant take crysis at max cause it wasnt meant to ! all it was meant to do was provide a gaming platform and heat up like crazy!!!!!!!! and did you know tht ati cards cant take high res gaming! - you cant play at 2560 res! despite it being a ddr5 card it , (you guessed it ) , sucks!

@damngoodman999- very wise choice getting 260 sonic ! its a sexed out card!!!! 
and it pwns 4870x2 ! (not much deiifeence in benchmarks) 
and good thing nvidia fans know what they are taking bout unlike nvidia geek who turned atigeek loll! and NO gtx 280 is any day a better buy campared to 4890!!!!

also lest see it 5890 will beat gtx 390! cant wait!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

^Please don't start a flame war here . You are right about the arcade games though.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

@Psychosocial, don't worry mate. who cares about rubbish.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

constantine said:


> and did you know tht ati cards cant take high res gaming! - you cant play at 2560 res! despite it being a ddr5 card it , (you guessed it ) , sucks!


and might I dare ask, who enlightened you with such great knowledge?

Check this out: *www.oztion.com.au/buy/auction.aspx...ype3=&type4=&type5=&s=&pcode=&dis=0&freepost=

Also this: *techgage.com/print/ati_hd_4870_1gb_vs_nvidia_gtx_260216_896mb_follow-up

You'll realise, not only does it handle games at that resolution, it races ahead of Nvidia @2560x1600 resolution in most games. And the second benchmark is only for HD4870 1GB being played @2560x1600. Imagine how the higher end cards would perform. 

So stop spreading false information without researching on it. I have been out of touch with on the hardware scene lately, so this is just what a small Google search could find.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

*@constantine*, ATI geeks are all over here. Be careful if you have to say anyting about ATI and AMD. Or,be Pwned just like now. I'm GMA user and i can tell you GMA= ultimate suckage. So, please use ATI HD 4870X2 and GTX275 and post your comments.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

^Before you even label me as a "ATI geek", let me assure you that I have used both an ATI as well as an Nvidia card. I don't fancy any particular brand, I'm merely concerned with their performance. I don't blindly defend anything either. Just because I'm using an ATI card right now, doesn't mean I have the right to diss Nvidia cards. Infact, I would still shift to Nvidia, provided the option. What I can't stand is the fact of spreading BS information without knowing the facts. That's something which any brand owner would resent. I hope you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## jeetu (Jul 5, 2009)

Presently playing 2 old games Football manager 2008 and Tiger Woods PGA Golf 2008.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2009)

constantine said:


> every gamer has been pwned by a game before ! dont act like you are all mighty and s**t!
> 
> and the gameplay for an arcade fighter is obviously gonna be hard on the keyboard !
> i bet you quit after like 2 losses ! LOL
> ...



First of all, stop personal attacks. I've been a gamer and been playing the very first street fighter game on the videogame consoles since your mother used to change your nappies. So, just shut up and drink bournvita.
To add to your poor information I played like 3-4 fights and won all of them. I just didn't like the game. 
Keyboard...eh? I have a Xbox 360 controller.  HP fan? Did you assume this or your mommy told this to you?
Sir, we're poor people. We can't afford nVidia . That's why I bought ATI. At least I get performance for what I buy unlike nVidia.

Serious note: You have been pwned pretty bad. I suggest you to leave this thread or some real pwnage is coming your way.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, been playing Call of Jaurez : Bound in Blood since my last post. The game is just mind-blowing man! Atlast a game with some balls . Been thirsting for a good FPS game since quite some time. The market is currently flooded with over-hyped, crappy games and console ports like FUEL and Overlord II and what not and out all this, CoJ just comes out and blasts them all away. Any worthwhile gamer should give it a go. Even the graphics are awesome and I have maxed EVERYTHING in the game settings and it never falls <40 . Sure, its not Crysis esque but its close... quite close.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> First of all, stop personal attacks. I've been a gamer and been playing the very first street fighter game on the videogame consoles since your mother used to change your nappies. So, just shut up and drink bournvita.
> To add to your poor information I played like 3-4 fights and won all of them. I just didn't like the game.
> Keyboard...eh? I have a Xbox 360 controller.  HP fan? Did you assume this or your mommy told this to you?
> Sir, we're poor people. We can't afford nVidia . That's why I bought ATI. *At least I get performance for what I buy unlike nVidia.*
> ...



No offence, but you are also flaming attacks on nVidia user. Please refrain from suck idiocy. Afterall, gaming is about fun and not the brands.. ain't it ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2009)

^
I just got that game. Installing now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

^Be prepared for some real action


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> No offence, but you are also flaming attacks on nVidia user. Please refrain from suck idiocy. Afterall, gaming is about fun and not the brands.. ain't it ?


Exactly what I'm trying to say. It's all about fun! I don't even care much what's inside the box as long as I get good performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/untitled-5.jpg?t=1246775837

Reached the final stage in SF IV with Rufus again


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 5, 2009)

What the Phuc? A page passed since my last reply. Darn! What a silly arguement, like small kids, "my pencil box is better than yours" . Everything has pros and cons in this world, even if it's NVIDIA or ATi, both brands are somewhere good and somewhere bad. So let us be satisfied with what our parents've bought us. And, Digit reviews are bad, is H.A.W.X worth 4/10? Honestly, CHIP reviews are awesome, right? Is Crysis still the most resource hogging game? Must buy CoJ: BiB, love Cowboys!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

@Ethan, when i said this i didn't meant you. I've said on aggregate basis. I just meant don't pwn any GFX cards. that's it.

@all, i can merely get 50fps and a average of 45fps and a D rank in Streetfighter 4 Benchmark. Will i able to control the characters precisely?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> What the Phuc? A page passed since my last reply. Darn! What a silly arguement, like small kids, "my pencil box is better than yours" . Everything has pros and cons in this world, even if it's NVIDIA or ATi, both brands are somewhere good and somewhere bad. So let us be satisfied with what our parents've bought us. And, Digit reviews are bad, is H.A.W.X worth 4/10? Honestly, CHIP reviews are awesome, right? Is Crysis still the most resource hogging game? Must buy CoJ: BiB, love Cowboys!



True mate. BTW, HAWX wasnt worth 4, it was worth 0.5 for me... but maybe thats just me .

Anyways, do play CoJ


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

Reached Chapter VI in Call of Jaurez. Awesome game!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

Played UrT for half and an hour, and got pwned by digit members.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 5, 2009)

Reached Chapter VIII in CoJ. I think I am gonna finish it today. Too short, but worth a shot!


----------



## constantine (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> First of all, stop personal attacks. I've been a gamer and been playing the very first street fighter game on the videogame consoles since your mother used to change your nappies. So, just shut up and drink bournvita.
> To add to your poor information I played like 3-4 fights and won all of them. I just didn't like the game.
> Keyboard...eh? I have a Xbox 360 controller.  HP fan? Did you assume this or your mommy told this to you?
> Sir, we're poor people. We can't afford nVidia . That's why I bought ATI. At least I get performance for what I buy unlike nVidia.
> ...



^ seriously thought tht was supposed to pwn me ? 
cant afford nvidia ? lol! budget gamer here boy! i bought an 8600gt!!!! and looks like im not gonna upgrade for a while ! thats what i call poor! 
but lucky for me i have rich relatives ! who get me awesome stuff! 
so i'll either get an alienware or an M-tech lappy with a 260 or a 280 in it ! 

and no offence meant in the previous message i just hate it when ppl play only for a while and say it sucks or when they watch the trailer and say it sucks ! 
also the only reason i say ati sucks is cause a friend has a 4870 and ive compared it to a 260 and mann ! there was a huge diff!(at 1080) - so you have your card and play your games - i'll do the same !


----------



## constantine (Jul 6, 2009)

oh and hawx was meant for the children of pilots and other aircraft related members


----------



## constantine (Jul 6, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt - sorry man ! the site where i checked it said it cant handle full 32" res ! sorry again for that worng piece of info 

@Loucifier-Dude everyone knows GMA sucks! and dont get me started on AMD processors!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2009)

@constantine, enough of this fanboyism. This thread was running great till now. Don't ruin it with your lame comments. We are not here to ask what your rich relatives are getting. We are here to talk sense. If you want to put flame posts on amd/ati, there are intel and nvidia forums waiting for you.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, can we crack the save-game file of Burnout?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 6, 2009)

@Social - Ahh! Darn! OK, yeah, we can fly upside-down without even stallin' & the movements are not so good. Tell me, Social, how many hours did you take to complete Assassin's Creed controllin' my boy Altair!?  If CoJ's same as AC, then BiB's a big game for me, you know what I mean?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2009)

constantine said:


> cant afford nvidia ? lol! budget gamer here boy! i bought an 8600gt!!!! and looks like im not gonna upgrade for a while ! thats what i call poor!
> but lucky for me i have rich relatives ! who get me awesome stuff!
> so i'll either get an alienware or an M-tech lappy with a 260 or a 280 in it !


I'm more sensible that you blind fanboys. For a 8600GTs price you could buy a ATI card with 1.5x performance. 
Note: That 'poor' thing was pure sarcasm. Don't you know sarcasm?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Social - Ahh! Darn! OK, yeah, we can fly upside-down without even stallin' & the movements are not so good. Tell me, Social, how many hours did you take to complete Assassin's Creed controllin' my boy Altair!?  If CoJ's same as AC, then BiB's a big game for me, you know what I mean?



It took me 7hrs to finish AC the first time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2009)

These days I'm playing:
1. Ghostbusters (Last level)
2. GRID, lovin' it!
3. FUEL....whenever I get time.
4. Call Of Juarez Bound in Blood Chapter V, the game is mind blowing!
5. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.....time pass game, not that bad.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2009)

Just played GRID after a long time... dosent feel tough now..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2009)

If you find the logic in turning. GRID is a joke in basic and medium settings. When it comes to pro settings, it will be very difficult to maintain traction between wheels and road. Damage seriously effecting car's handling... I think that's only for advanced players. 

Even though I've completed GranTurismo 4 in +8 difficulty in  ps2. I've find GRID quite difficult than GT4. Probably because of mass number of cars and damaging factor.


----------



## constantine (Jul 7, 2009)

@Sunny1211993- condrads - you oowned me !

neway ....

i finally got SF4 - Damn the gampeplay is heavy !!!!! 
and i dont got a freakin controller . how much does an xbox controller cost btw ? and can i use other local controllers ? and do you get the dual shock 2 to usb converters here in india? 

but now i gotta adjust with my keyboard! 

how is clive barkers jericho ? - dl will finish in 30 mins! got Toed rip!

ps. terminator salvation was awesome! but y does the game have such a bad rep?


----------



## chavo (Jul 7, 2009)

constantine said:


> how is clive barkers jericho ? - dl will finish in 30 mins! got Toed rip!



its good game
u can finish it in 8-10hrs
i finish tht game in just 1 day 
its full of magic power game


@Ethan_Hunt how is this Trine game?
u played the demo na?
how was it?
and is it online game?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 7, 2009)

> ps. terminator salvation was awesome! but y does the game have such a bad rep?



Do u really like that game ?? its not worth 

I expected for "Fuel" a lot - but it also gone down !

Now playing Half life 2 modded patch !!

no good game now !!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 7, 2009)

Playing GhostBusters , the gameplay is damn cool catching ghosts is really authentic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2009)

chavo said:


> @Ethan_Hunt how is this Trine game?
> u played the demo na?
> how was it?
> and is it online game?


I got the full game. It's fantastic. Extremely difficult, but very innovative. Sports stunning visuals for a game of it's size & also a nice soundtrack. I am on level 3 & it's really getting difficult by each passing level. People who have enjoyed indie games like BRAID & World of Goo would be in for a treat with this game. Although don't expect it to run as smooth as the games mentioned. 

Also completed Ghostbusters a while back & what an awesome experience. The only drawback I found was the lack of split-screen co-op which could have really boosted the ghost busting experience.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2009)

Just finished Call of Jaurez Bound in Blood.. the best game of 2009 for me so far .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2009)

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0000.jpg
What the hell is that!?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0001.jpg
Sh*t! Where the hell's he seein'??

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0002.jpg
Phuc! A Nanosuit!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0003.jpg
Huh, poor baby! Nanosuit, eh??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2009)

^ awesome screens. Wonder when i can play in a system like that... 

Bless me that the day will come soon


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2009)

^Awright, tomorrow!  BTW, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TRINE- *a platform game...if you've liked BRAID you're sure to enjoy this...its very very good.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TRINE- *a platform game...if you've liked BRAID you're sure to enjoy this...its very very good.Ign Link- *pc.ign.com/objects/143/14304232.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0000.jpg
> What the hell is that!?
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0001.jpg
> ...



OMeegAWDzz... tats teh Crysisz !!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2009)

^YeA tAT's teH Crysis!! Visually awesome! Best game ever!! 

Who's your daddy?? Nomad's my daddy .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2009)

^


Anyway, I'm hooked to Call Of Juarez BiB. Reached Chapter VIII. Also playing GRID and FUEL.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0000.jpg
> What the hell is that!?
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0001.jpg
> ...




AwEsOmE MAN !!!>>>>>
wish my system could COOK that kinda stuff   !!
CaLL me a freak if you might but current pplaying 
NFS : MOST WANTED for the 8TH time.

how about HAWX ??  played demo ver of it..
gr8 on graphics 
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/ REVIEWS /\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## Xeltos (Jul 8, 2009)

****ing Ragnarok till last year................
glad I left it. Most addictive game to hit Indian shores. next to warcraft 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2009)

Would you guys please stop quoting the images? 



sekhar_xxx said:


> *TRINE- *a platform game...if you've liked BRAID you're sure to enjoy this...its very very good.


Which level are you on? I found the Wizard to be least useful in combat.


----------



## constantine (Jul 8, 2009)

@chavo- you get your powers as you proceed in the game right? and the game kinda lags y?

@damngoodman999i havent played salvation. just asked how it was. cause i loved the movie!! and yea no good games out ! cant wait for bionic commando! 


currently playin - Clive barkers jericho , prototype (to unlock web to 100%),Street fighter 4 . and if i get really bored i play world of goo!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 8, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^YeA tAT's teH Crysis!! Visually awesome! Best game ever!!
> 
> Who's your daddy?? Nomad's my daddy .



err... you mean biologically ? o_0


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which level are you on? I found the Wizard to be least useful in combat.



the wizard is good for getting around difficult places....he doesn't fight at all...BTW, i finished the game...must have taken around 10hours....but it was great.


----------



## chavo (Jul 8, 2009)

constantine said:


> @chavo- you get your powers as you proceed in the game right? and the game kinda lags y?



yup u get some new powers as u proceed 
it didn't lag on my pc 
may b there will b some prob in rip tht u dled

btw just finished Dark Sector
amazing game..
now playing transformers 2 Revenge Of The Fallen


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> err... you mean biologically ? o_0



Phuc NO!! But...yeah....you know, Nomad's my daddy . I mean, I love that game too much, It's No.1 on my list for record-breakin' two years! [] 

Addicted to: 
MotoGP '08 (Awesome MotoGP game!)
Ultimate Spider-Man!!




Sunny1211993 said:


> ^



^For me too -> 

@Arpan - Thank you, budd


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> the wizard is good for getting around difficult places....he doesn't fight at all...BTW, i finished the game...must have taken around 10hours....but it was great.


Holy crap. That's fast. Any difficult level?

Completed Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy crap. That's fast. Any difficult level?
> 
> Completed Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.



only the last level is actually difficult.....remember to keep upgrading, collect as much experience points as you can...you'll need them..the wizard's box & planck making abilities are really useful when you have to cross difficult obstacles.upgrade the wizards powers so he can create 4 plancks & 4 boxes.also at later stages he'll be able to create a triangular platform that floats in air...this is really useful.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> only the last level is actually difficult.....remember to keep upgrading, collect as much experience points as you can...you'll need them..the wizard's box & planck making abilities are really useful when you have to cross difficult obstacles.upgrade the wizards powers so he can create 4 plancks & 4 boxes.also at later stages he'll be able to create a triangular platform that floats in air...this is really useful.


Gotcha. Thanks for the tip.

Currently playing:
Trine [PC]
Street Fighter IV [PC]
FUEL [PC]
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood [PC]
Virtua Tennis 2009 [PC]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2009)

Just got Trine...seems cool!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

Addicted to virtua Tennis 2009. It's a cool game. If  you are a tennis fan, you should definitely check it out. If you are not, then you should check it out to find how cool will be the tennis. According to me it is the best sport game I've ever played after FIFA 06.

Anybody here played it? I don't hear any one giving a damn about his game..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Anybody here played it? I don't hear any one giving a damn about his game..


Which game? Virtua Tennis? 

I got it today & been playing it for quite a while now. For some reason I felt Virtua Tennis 3 has slightly better graphic quality then this one. Nevertheless, it's a fantastic game. I'm not into Tennis, but SEGA has pulled off one hell of a Tennis game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which game? Virtua Tennis?
> 
> I got it today & been playing it for quite a while now. For some reason I felt Virtua Tennis 3 has slightly better graphic quality then this one. Nevertheless, it's a fantastic game. I'm not into Tennis, but SEGA has pulled off one hell of a Tennis game.




Exactly said,bru. Before playing VT3 I like tennies. But after playing VT3, I started to love tennis. And there is no other game in the market even VT 2009 come close to VT3. I've tried topspin series none of them provided a polished gameplay like this. But the VT3 buddies have forgotten to present it in a good way.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2009)

I enjoyed VT3 too. I used to play with it for hours at a stretch. Heck even my mom took a shot at it; It was so user friendly. 

I was amazed at the visual detail of the game & how fluid the character animations were. I always picked Rafael Nadal. Wanted to play doubles with my brother, but the PC version wouldn't allow that without 2 controllers being plugged in.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

VT3 is king. It's the bliss and diss. Diss is that after playing the VT3, i can't get the fun in playing rest of other tennis games. LOL for VT3. Hoping that a game will be released in near feature with the same caliber.

 Same goes with FIFA 06. Even FIFA 07,08 didn't satisfied me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought of getting Virtua Tennis 2009 but later heard negative comments and changed my mind....but now I'm getting it. I just love Tennis games! 2 years back I upgraded from 6200 to 7600 just to plat VT3 

I'm also waiting for Ashes Cricket 2009....big cricket fan here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

^ what about EA Cricket 09? Lolled internet and forums somedays and not even a morn now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2009)

No Cricket game from EA. Codemasters is releasing Ashes Cricket 2009 for PC, Xbox 360, PS3 and Wii on August 7. Maybe earlier.


----------



## constantine (Jul 9, 2009)

@chavo- but its a toed rip ! (but the game should work properly on 8600gt right?)

and you liked dark sector tht much ? 

it was kinda repetitive ! 
i liked severing limbs but thats all you get  to do ! 
i played it till tht place where those creatures kinda start shootin at you from their nails  ! 

let me know how transformers is !


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Just started Sims3. Really good interface and lots and lots of features


----------



## chavo (Jul 9, 2009)

oh transformer sucks a big time(but other digit member luv tht game)
Uninstall tht game also
will never dl a game based on movie. such a waste of Bandwidth

so now i am installing Tales of Monkey and trine


----------



## kinshuk99 (Jul 9, 2009)

Counter Strike 1.6 And Call Of Duty 4:Modern Warfare old is gold

looking for release for COD MW2


----------



## kinshuk99 (Jul 9, 2009)

Counter Strike 1.6 And Call Of Duty 4:Modern Warfare old is gold

looking for release for COD MW2


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone play Fallout 3 here? I just wanna know is it me or Fallout  3 has gotten more buggier after the 1.5 update, now I get pauses in V.A.T.S and random BSOD when activating V.A.T.S, also I can't alt-tab out of game like before, should've finished the game before installing the patch for DLCs.

BTW-My Fallout 3 is the ahem.. version, its not available in India, so its cracked.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 9, 2009)

Started Dark Sector , where are its graphics options settings ? also the game looks a bit stretch on 1440 X 900 resolution.Can anyone help me ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> Anyone play Fallout 3 here? I just wanna know is it me or Fallout  3 has gotten more buggier after the 1.5 update, now I get pauses in V.A.T.S and random BSOD when activating V.A.T.S, also I can't alt-tab out of game like before, should've finished the game before installing the patch for DLCs.
> 
> BTW-My Fallout 3 is the ahem.. version, its not available in India, so its cracked.



1.5 is a very buggy update. 

Just update it till 1.4 or something and install the unofficial fallout 3 patch. Its far better than the official updates. Also get the 1.5 fake patch so you can use all the content for the 1.5 patch without actually infecting your game with it .

Heres the unofficial patch :- *www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3808


You might need to register on that site but its worth it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 9, 2009)

PES 6
CoD4
UrT


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 9, 2009)

Love Tennis! Sh*t, I felt torned apart 'cause Roddick didn't win! I love that chap from the time I started watchin' Tennis. But, Rafa's able to beat the heck outta Roger Federer! Go Rafa & Roddick!!

Which's a better Tennis game: VT3 or VT '09??

Anybody here still love Fallout 3??? 'Cause I love that apocalyptic kinda stuff.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 10, 2009)

hi people,,

has anybody played DEMIGOD . digit rating was 8 or 8.5 (i dont remember)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ demigod is stupid game RTS !!


----------



## constantine (Jul 10, 2009)

chavo said:


> oh transformer sucks a big time(but other digit member luv tht game)
> Uninstall tht game also
> will never dl a game based on movie. such a waste of Bandwidth
> 
> so now i am installing Tales of Monkey and trine



oh okay thanks! 

hey any one know when resident evil 5 is releasing for pc? 

@atigeek - friend loves fallout 3 soo much he's finished it 11 times ! and he played it in windowed mode on a gf7050!

currently addicted to Def Jam fight for ny ! just finished it last night! 

and someone suggest a horror game , that can keep me on the edge of my chair !

ps- Dead space one of the best games i've played!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Love Tennis! Sh*t, I felt torned apart 'cause Roddick didn't win! I love that chap from the time I started watchin' Tennis. But, Rafa's able to beat the heck outta Roger Federer! Go Rafa & Roddick!!
> 
> Which's a better Tennis game: VT3 or VT '09??
> 
> Anybody here still love Fallout 3??? 'Cause I love that apocalyptic kinda stuff.



heard that VT2009 is crap but VT3 is damn good. Play in hard of Very hard mode and you will enjoy the fight


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 10, 2009)

constantine said:


> oh okay thanks!
> 
> hey any one know when resident evil 5 is releasing for pc?
> 
> ...



play the first FEAR

and ease on the exclamations


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 10, 2009)

completed Call of juarez yesterday , it was a awesome game , now moving on to harry potter : HBP .

btw anybody tried the multiplayer in call of juarez ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 10, 2009)

I played MP in the original CoJ, not BiB. It's pretty nice, there are some interesting game modes. 

But yeah, nothing beats UrT


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 10, 2009)

@nvidiageek,

VT3 is a joke in easy, medium settings. The things starts to get a little tricky in hard mode. I would recommend a solid 'very hard' mode to grab the essence of the game. And, hey! VT2009 is not a crap,iman. worth checking out. But not as great as VT3


----------



## manugupta29 (Jul 11, 2009)

i just ended prince of persia(new one). its a great game. not liked its end. anyone who played this game please comment on its ending.

now i am playing:

devil may cry 4
mass effect
world in conflict.............


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2009)

manugupta29 said:


> i just ended prince of persia(new one). its a great game. not liked its end. anyone who played this game please comment on its ending.


Comment as in? Do you need an explanation?


----------



## constantine (Jul 11, 2009)

@Psychosocial - did you seriously think i wouldnt have played F.E.A.R ? 
i've played all of em ! i just love the storyline !

any other suggestions ? how is silent hill homecoming?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2009)

> i just ended prince of persia(new one). its a great game. not liked its end. anyone who played this game please comment on its ending.
> 
> now i am playing:
> 
> ...



ZOMG... Are you nuts? What the hell in he world made you to hate the PoP 2008 ending. I think you've problem in  understanding the ending. That's why you are making such lame statements. If you want, i can explain it for you..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell mé where can I see the graphics options in dark sector some text are still in Russian


----------



## manugupta29 (Jul 11, 2009)

Elika dies and you walk her out of the temple and place her on a stone tablet. It's then that the Prince realizes what he has to do...releasing an evil god in order to bring her back to life. So you proceed to march around the desert, chopping down holy trees, before chopping down the holiest of trees in the middle of the temple and bringing a life ball to Elika. She wakes and you two walk off into the desert, as the temple crumbles and the world becomes dark and poisoned. It's a pretty messed up ending. Cool, but messed up.

Considering she sacrificed her life to save her world, it's probably not going to be cool to reverse that all just so she can be alive." But I still did it, 'cause that's what the Prince wanted to do. It was a pretty strange experience. 

The question I ask myself is, did they earn it. Did they sell the Prince's emotion enough to convince the player that he would sacrifice his well-being for Elika's? Well that's pretty tricky too. See, Prince of Persia's dialog system is mostly optional, so unless you pulled the left trigger every 5 minutes, you probably didn't build a super strong connection between Elika and the Prince. You probably liked her, but to ruin the world to bring her back to life? Eh, probably not. It's a consequence of the developers attempt to make the story practically optional, but the only way to "earn" the ending was to make their interactions mandatory. 

Anyway, I wanted to see if anyone else was thinking the same thing by the end of this game. Did you feel an undying need to bring her back to life, or were you fight with the controller at every turn?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2009)

Stuck on last level of Ghostbusters for a week now. Gonna finish it today.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2009)

manugupta29 said:


> Anyway, I wanted to see if anyone else was thinking the same thing by the end of this game. Did you feel an undying need to bring her back to life, or were you fight with the controller at every turn?


You must play the game's 'Epilogue' in order to connect to it's ending. The 'Epilogue' is a DLC for this game which only the console folks got to play. It basically continues from where the original ending left off. Here's the ending of 'Epilogue' quoted from Wikipedia: **SPOILER WARNING**


> Then, in the downloadable Epilogue content, the Prince brings Elika to an Underground Palace, seeking refuge from Ahriman. The duo makes their way through the dungeon, confronting Ahriman's minions many times. Elika expresses disdain for the Prince's decision to free Ahriman many times along the way. In a final confrontation with the Mourning King, the Prince pushes him into some spikes, impaling him. The Prince and Elika then flee, as Ahriman then tries to kill them himself. They get away, but Elika leaves the Prince, to search for the Ahura.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2009)

Infernal 
Freedom Fighters
GTA : Chinatown Wars


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2009)

How's Terminator Salvation people?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2009)

^Ethan says it's too short, I have that in my mind too. But I think the game's awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2009)

Addicted to GH3: Aerosmith. Any one played or nailed Guitar Heroes?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 11, 2009)

How can I pause a game in between in Virtua Tennis 3? I'm playing the PC version.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2009)

cooljoe, just press 'Enter"


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

@CoolJoe, did you like the game. I still play lot of FedEx nadal on it and I beat Nadal every single time in straight sets


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 11, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> cooljoe, just press 'Enter"


I figured that out after a while lol. Thanks anyway.



desiibond said:


> @CoolJoe, did you like the game. I still play lot of FedEx nadal on it and I beat Nadal every single time in straight sets


Yup it's an awesome game. I just started a world tour, lost to FedEx in a practice match


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2009)

once again. Don't think that you are lolling if you beat CPU in easy/medium/hard. Just try Very Hard once. If you grow interest in playing in hard difficulties, then you'll have some genuine fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, Ghostbusters joy ride is over. Awesome game!
Gonna finish CoJ quickly and start off with Terminator Salvation.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2009)

got over with *ethan thomas.* his case was more horrible than fear.
nice product from monolith and wb.
one of the best horror games.

CONDEMNED.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2009)

INFERNAL Sucks after a few hours of game play.


----------



## angie (Jul 12, 2009)

addicted to halo 2....

also playing 
godfather 2
half life 2
braid
bioshock


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ halo 2 on pc or xbox360 ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

^ I think probably on PC...


is my riggy efficient to play Ghostbusters..?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> is my riggy efficient to play Ghostbusters..?


Without a graphic card? NO.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks, is there any demo out for Ghostbusters?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

Demo for Transfromers 2 or CoJ 2 or Traine or Prototype or godfather 2 is available?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a link for latest demos:
*www.bigdownload.com/downloads/?fileId=1&orderType=update&genreId=0

Trine also has a demo. But it's not present in the above link. Google for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

damn, less demos  these days. Use to have demo for almost every game before a year or two.

don't know why the publishers are discouraging demos..!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2009)

Now playing:-

Prototype
Riddick Dark Athena
Velvet Assassin

All really gr8 games.

Anyone know any latest strategy games?????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

^ Demigod.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 12, 2009)

Empire - Total War 

BTW, playing no games ATM... exams going.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 12, 2009)

completed harry potter right now , the game was too short .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2009)

Dark Sector help: My weapon upgrade slots are full. And I've few more upgrades in my hand. How do I put them? Can I increase upgrade slots? If not, can I replace existing upgrades with new one?

//I hate zombies...


----------



## angie (Jul 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ halo 2 on pc or xbox360 ??


yeah on pc... finished it today...  
come on microsoft release halo 3 for pc... make it win7 xclusive whatever....


----------



## angie (Jul 13, 2009)

now addicted to half life 2... old game.. still a classic...


----------



## angie (Jul 13, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> completed harry potter right now , the game was too short .


i guess the 6th one... on pc???
how are the controls?
like the 4th and 5th one... OR the first 3 games...?
i hated the 4th and 5th game cause they seemed to be ported directly from consoles without any work... 
EA sucks...


----------



## chavo (Jul 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dark Sector help: My weapon upgrade slots are full. And I've few more upgrades in my hand. How do I put them? Can I increase upgrade slots? If not, can I replace existing upgrades with new one?



you will find some upgrade box 2 increase ur upgrades slots
the boxes looks similar 2 the box tht u collect 4 upgrades(eg. double shot etc)

i didn't find a way 2 replace those slots
try 2 sell those unwanted upgrades and get yourself a nice gun 

@angie The HP 3'rd one was amazing
i luv tht game 
it was awesome .4 and 5'th were 2 bad 
hope this 6 one will b great


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me out in my Dark Sector Problem.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 13, 2009)

Where are its graphics options settings ? also the game looks a bit stretch on 1440 X 900 resolution.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 13, 2009)

angie said:


> i guess the 6th one... on pc???
> how are the controls?
> like the 4th and 5th one... OR the first 3 games...?
> i hated the 4th and 5th game cause they seemed to be ported directly from consoles without any work...
> EA sucks...



This time the controls are innovative , you need to use different mouse combinations to cast spells , like moving mouse sideways , moving it round ..etc   but the game is too short.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2009)

^That's the same system as 5th. The graphics are nearly same as the 5th. The story is pathetically empty and Hogwarts also remains the same from the 5th game. The only new thing is blending potions which gets boring after the first two times.

All in all, avoid HP6. Its short and its pathetic.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 13, 2009)

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2438/assassinscreeddx9200907.jpg

*img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t761080_assassinscreed-dx9-2009-07-12-15-48-50-59.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t761081_assassinscreed-dx9-2009-07-12-15-56-09-82.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t761082_assassinscreed-dx9-2009-07-12-16-13-52-82.jpg 
*img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t761083_assassinscreed-dx9-2009-07-12-15-57-42-65.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t761084_assassinscreed-dx9-2009-07-12-16-15-04-82.jpg


----------



## angie (Jul 14, 2009)

man.. i liked the first 3 harry potter games... on pc it was like a shooter adequately mixed with puzzle... but now its controls are console like.. and i like using joystickson racing and sport games only..
all in all no HP6 for me..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 14, 2009)

@quan chi - Oh man, awesome screenies. Why did you ever post screenies of Assassin's Creed?? 'Cause I'm in love with Altair again! What an awesome game, Assassin's Creed. I can't wait for ACII! EZIO!!!


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^That's the same system as 5th. The graphics are nearly same as the 5th. The story is pathetically empty and Hogwarts also remains the same from the 5th game. The only new thing is blending potions which gets boring after the first two times.
> 
> All in all, avoid HP6. Its short and its pathetic.



You are right but , i just played it for the sake of getting some idea about how the movie is going to be and how the story will be ending . 
BTW i didn't like HP5 so i quit playing it from the middle.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 14, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @quan chi - Oh man, awesome screenies. Why did you ever post screenies of Assassin's Creed?? 'Cause I'm in love with Altair again! What an awesome game, Assassin's Creed. I can't wait for ACII! EZIO!!!



thanks.
btw.i liked this also.
*img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t764798_cojdemo-2009-07-13-17-06-06-20.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t764799_cojdemo-2009-07-13-17-10-06-37.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t764800_cojdemo-2009-07-13-17-10-09-03.jpg 
*img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t764801_cojdemo-2009-07-13-17-10-35-76.jpg  *img16.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t764802_cojdemo-2009-07-13-17-11-28-62.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 14, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> You are right but , i just played it for the sake of getting some idea about how the movie is going to be and how the story will be ending .
> BTW i didn't like HP5 so i quit playing it from the middle.



I dont want to sound too picky or cynical but even the HP movies are utter crap. They are one of the biggest money-looting project I have ever seen. If you really want to experience the HP effect, then read the books. That's only way... really!


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> 1.5 is a very buggy update.
> 
> Just update it till 1.4 or something and install the unofficial fallout 3 patch. Its far better than the official updates. Also get the 1.5 fake patch so you can use all the content for the 1.5 patch without actually infecting your game with it .
> 
> ...


All my problems are solving by turning off AA, looks like the latest nVidia drivers(186.86) which claims to increase performance by 11% with aa on in F-3 ruined the game, looks not that bad though, like GoW, lack of aa is hardly noticeable.

PS-F**k nVidia for fiddling with drivers unnecessarily, just ruined my day.

Fallout 3 is fantastic, looks like can be easily played for 100hrs with DLC.


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2009)

For god's sake, People, please post thumbnails, very irritating, specially with 1024x768 res.


----------



## angie (Jul 15, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I dont want to sound too picky or cynical but even the HP movies are utter crap. They are one of the biggest money-looting project I have ever seen. If you really want to experience the HP effect, then read the books. That's only way... really!



Picky....eh?? No way man thats truth....
I would point out though that i watched the first movie first then went into novels...
the first was good too... radcliffe's innocence makes a great impact...
afterwards i've just watched others movies to see how they have interpreted the books. 
Movie of a novel is always crap... 

But wait, what do we call a movie which is made after a video game..... .... 

i also left the 4th and 5th game in b/w...


----------



## angie (Jul 15, 2009)

tkin said:


> For god's sake, People, please post thumbnails, very irritating, specially with 1024x768 res.


+1


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 15, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I dont want to sound too picky or cynical but even the HP movies are utter crap. They are one of the biggest money-looting project I have ever seen. If you really want to experience the HP effect, then read the books. That's only way... really!



Still the movies have got nice special effects but they matter a lot more to the fans and yes people who can't read (illiterates)  and i personaly own the whole collection .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2009)

angie said:


> Picky....eh?? No way man thats truth....
> I would point out though that i watched the first movie first then went into novels...
> the first was good too... radcliffe's innocence makes a great impact...
> afterwards i've just watched others movies to see how they have interpreted the books.
> ...



Radcliffe... well... meh 

And yeah, there have been good games made from movies like The Chronicles of Riddick and XMen Origins Wolverine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> Still the movies have got nice special effects but they matter a lot more to the fans and yes people who can't read (illiterates)  and i personaly own the whole collection .



Not kidding you but I myself am a big HP fan. Movies are not for the book's fans (they will hate them more than anything)... the movies are for Radcliffe fans and normal movie watchers. Agreed that the effects are good but are they enough to compensate for the movie's lack in other fields ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2009)

Recently got new PC and Playing Crysis , shuruaat to sabse achhi cheez se hi honi chahiye 

Res: 1680x1050
Settings : All to Very high
AA : 4x


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

^ You would have installed GTA IV on your PC first. On looks, it is great and gameplay wise more variety than crysis, lods of milage for your 499rs...

It sweeps crysis on all aspects.IMO.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2009)

GTA4 is second on my list


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

go for it..

but don't even dare to skip the cut scenes. they are the best. Better than DMC series cut scenes. And pay attention to the conversation while you are playing. I don't remember the situation, but i can remember this dialog...
And it's not as is..

Women: I'll snatch your eyes, *******..

Niko: Oh! snatch my balls, *****.


----------



## angie (Jul 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> And yeah, there have been good games made from movies like The Chronicles of Riddick and XMen Origins Wolverine.



i was talking about movies after games ( like max payne and hitman) .. not games after movies..

well i guess this isn't a HP thread... 
So lets talk gaming... 
I am too playing crysis but at a lower resolution... bored of shooters...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Women: I'll snatch your eyes, *******..
> 
> Niko: Oh! snatch my balls, *****.


It's something like this:

Gracie Ancelotti : I'll scratch your f*uckin' eyes out.
Niko: scratch my f*ckin' balls b*tch!

Check this video out: *I'll Take Her*

It's one of my favourite missions in the game. The game was absolutely brilliant & possibly with the best dialogues ever written in a video game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

^ thanks for correction....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 16, 2009)

Finished tomb raider legend in a day,the game is mostly alright but the constantly rearranging camera almost drove me insane.Played the demo of the latest tomb raider some time back and the two are almost the same in visual quality.Nice BGM though.

Played FEAR 2 a while back and most striking to me was the similarities between the underground railway portion and the same part in Condemned by the same studio.Also,why couldn't they get the shadows properly this time too is beyond me(even tomb raider legend had better shadows).

Lost Planet is great game and my only complaint is that they didn't show buttons w.r.t keyboard instead they show what buttons of XBOX 360 controller you are supposed to press when you clearly are using a keyboard.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Finished tomb raider legend in a day,the game is mostly alright but the constantly rearranging camera almost drove me insane.Played the demo of the latest tomb raider some time back and the two are almost the same in visual quality.Nice BGM though.


Visual quality for Legends & Underworld look the same? What resolution did you play both games at? or did you play them on the PS2? 

If it's the PS2 then you won't notice much, but on the PC there is hell a lot of difference in the visual appeal of Underworld.



uchiha_madara said:


> Lost Planet is great game and my only complaint is that they didn't show buttons w.r.t keyboard instead they show what buttons of XBOX 360 controller you are supposed to press when you clearly are using a keyboard.


That's because Capcom usually messes up with assigning keyboard signs while porting their games. Similar thing happened with Devil May Cry 4, remember? Although they have rectified it in Street Fighter IV. Still I don't think the button config was that tough to get adjusted to in Lost Planet.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 16, 2009)

*news.filefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/assassins_creed_logo.jpg

*www.callofcthulhu.com/images/layout/coc_header01.jpg


----------



## chavo (Jul 16, 2009)

just finished Trine
one of the best game i ever played 
i am luving it
just try this game 1c
the story is good.


----------



## tkin (Jul 16, 2009)

Fallout 3- Broken Steel
*ve3dmedia.ign.com/thumbs/04/53/45341_thumb.jpg*ve3dmedia.ign.com/thumbs/04/53/45340_thumb.jpg*ve3dmedia.ign.com/thumbs/04/53/45338_thumb.jpg*ve3dmedia.ign.com/thumbs/04/53/45335_thumb.jpg

Now this is a DLC, allows to play the game even after the supposed end, waiting for Mothership Zeta.


----------



## prakhar18 (Jul 16, 2009)

Currently addicted to  -  INFAMOUS  (PS3)
Published by: Sony Computer Entertainment
Developed by: Sucker Punch
Genre: Third-Person Action
Number of Players: 1


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 16, 2009)

@ethan hunt:I played the game on PC@1280x1024 and you might be right but I wrote what I felt though having played the demo for underworld and iirc the demo too had the same camera problems as legends.
My complaint with lost planet is specially for the LT and RT buttons which seem to be needed for the final battle.


----------



## Ei8t (Jul 16, 2009)

offtopic:
can anyone tell me whether ps3 mgs4 bundle pack still available?


----------



## Ei8t (Jul 16, 2009)

offtopic:
can anyone tell me whether ps3 mgs4 bundle pack still available?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 17, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> @ethan hunt:I played the game on PC@1280x1024 and you might be right but I wrote what I felt though having played the demo for underworld and iirc the demo too had the same camera problems as legends.
> My complaint with lost planet is specially for the LT and RT buttons which seem to be needed for the final battle.


The demo is barely a small glimpse of the actual game. Get the full version & check out the first level. It will blow you away. Excellent water effects & Lara's Character modelling is very crisp this time round.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

^ yup! although i haven't played it. I've seen the game in my friends house it can be maxed @ 600X480 resolution in 9400gt. And the visuals are simply superb. I like Lara in that swim suit. Damn, she is a hot chick.

coming to topic, Addicted to Audiosurf. It's a innovative game. I would recommend checking it out. As it's barely 350mb. Any body played it?


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah heard a lot about it.. Will give it a try once i get to college...

half life 2 rocks beyond imagination... Currently on level 8!!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 17, 2009)

Finished X-Men Origines Wolverine , Trying for Trophies .

*card.mmos.com/psn/profile/go/d/godofwarmax/card.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 18, 2009)

Currently addicted to Ultimate Spider-Man. Ahem, which's a better game: True Crime: NYC or GTA IV?? Not just graphics, overall. Which's better??


----------



## Nithu (Jul 18, 2009)

*Call Of Duty 5 : World At War *
Just completed playing this game....

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/793/shot0002n.th.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5832/shot0007u.th.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/8336/shot0009e.th.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8049/shot0012h.th.jpg

And here a small glitch in the game.... 

Sleeping in air???!!!

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/9507/shot0000h.th.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Currently playing:
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood (Act II)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2009)

@nvidiageek, die!!! You can't fu(kin compare GTA IV to True Crime. GTA IV pwns!
@Ethan Any new games out?

I'm playing only VT09 these days. Finished Ghostbusters and CoJ BiB. Left with no good game.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

@sunny, how is VT09 when compared to VT3? I heard that it's not that good


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 18, 2009)

bond, you are right. Except some changes in world tour mode, they have changed nothing from VT3. The core gameplay remains same. And i think an extra camera angle has been added. And some improved phsx engine. DOn't play VT3 first and 09 then. Play 09 than VT3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan Any new games out?


Bionic Commando released yesterday, apparently.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @sunny, how is VT09 when compared to VT3? I heard that it's not that good


Virtua Tennis 09 is pretty cool. I've played both Virtua Tennis 3 and 09 and for me it's 09 whatever people may say. It's the only game I'm playing these days.
Going to get Bionic Commando pretty soon.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Bionic Commando released yesterday, apparently.


Gosh! A game came out. It was like a drought of games. BTW I saw Bionic Commando for PS3 3-4 days back at Croma. I've noticed that India gets some of the games before their release date. I bought Killzone 2 from Music World  15 days before it's official release date.
Waddya say...shall I get it for PC or PS3?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Gosh! A game came out. It was like a drought of games. BTW I saw Bionic Commando for PS3 3-4 days back at Croma. I've noticed that India gets some of the games before their release date. I bought Killzone 2 from Music World  15 days before it's official release date.
> Waddya say...shall I get it for PC or PS3?


Yeah well the rate at which games are releasing is pretty stagnant these days. This year seems to have a dull start somehow. Anyway I would recommend getting the PC version. It should easily be much cheaper than the PS3 version & you can max out every detail on your config. It was out for the console version way back. The PC version should be available pretty soon since it's published by Capcom.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

^^everyone's getting ready for the holiday season


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Currently addicted to Ultimate Spider-Man. Ahem, which's a better game: True Crime: NYC or GTA IV?? Not just graphics, overall. Which's better??



For you, True Crime NYC. I think you should stick with Assassin's Creed and Crysis though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 18, 2009)

^OK, I'll not get up when ACII comes!  I'm waitin' for you Ezio!! Anyway, as Sun said it's drought of games this month & October. Next month's Batman: Arkham Asylum, Sept.'s NFS: Shift [Yeah!!], Oct.'s a drought & finally Nov.'s my month, MW2 and EZIO!! And, I'll install AC right now, I'm comin' again Altair!  BTW, I should get my hands on CoJ & BiB, I haven't played that series, now maybe Ray McCall's my li'l bro


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Virtua Tennis 09 is pretty cool. I've played both Virtua Tennis 3 and 09 and for me it's 09 whatever people may say. It's the only game I'm playing these days.



great. Will try to get this one. I liked VT03 a lot


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2009)

Waiting eagerly for Batman:Arkham Asylum and Ashes Cricket 09 next month. Gonna buy Ashes Cricket 09 as it's just for 500 bucks. Then, looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 and Assassin's Creed 2. Probably I'll buy em all original
@ Ethan, PS3 version of Bionic Commando costs 3.4K..the PC version would be 3.4K cheaper for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @ Ethan, PS3 version of Bionic Commando costs 3.4K..the PC version would be 3.4K cheaper for me


That's your call. Either ways, PC version will certainly be the cheapest one. I can guarantee you on that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2009)

^
That I always knew I was talking about the experience. Will it be better on PS3?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Suggest some good tennis simulators apart from Virtua Tennis franchise, are there any??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> That I always knew I was talking about the experience. Will it be better on PS3?


Depends on your preference really. If you enjoy playing on console then by all means go for it. But I still feel investing 3.5k for this game isn't worth it, atleast from the reviews it had received.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 19, 2009)

playing Fallout 3 now a days


----------



## chavo (Jul 19, 2009)

currently playing:- Overlord 2
                          Monkey Island
                          Frontlines Fuel of War


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Currently playin' one of my fav. racin' games: NFS: Carbon. Got CoJ & BiB, installin' now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey people, temme some games that a computer with C2D 2.4Ghz, 2GB RAM and a 9400 will pull out. I tried Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince and it maxed out with 30+ FPS


----------



## DeXt0R (Jul 20, 2009)

pratham2003.evony.com
playing it for almost 2 months now...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

started playing "Dead Space". it's a bit old game and I had shelved it for long as I was not able to play on my old rig earlier 

opening is damn good. Only thing that I don't like is to first aim and then shoot the plasma gun


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> playing Fallout 3 now a days


Did you finish it? This is a damn long game, 100hrs and still its not yet complete, still have to play with bad karma, gameplay is entirely different with it.

Any interesting game coming up? COJ-BiB is waaay to small, anyone interested in Section 8?

Hows ARMA 2, graphics sucks, but gameplay?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey people, temme some games that a computer with C2D 2.4Ghz, 2GB RAM and a 9400 will pull out. I tried Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince and it maxed out with 30+ FPS



Well, a friend of mine has the same config. It can pull anything except GTA IV and Crysis on medium settings and 1204X768 resolution with ease. 

BTW, got GH: world Tour. Best Rythem game for the PC. Kicks the sorry ass of GH3 very hard. I would recommend any of the music freaks here to check it out. 
I'm now addicted to "beat IT' by MJ in this game.


----------



## saddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Currently playing GTA 4 , Fuel, & prototype


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 20, 2009)

playing Oblivion these days, Oblivion was one of the games which i was playing 2 years ago when I left gaming. 
Playing Grid too.

Any mods for oblivion which can make it look better ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 20, 2009)

@tarey :- 

1) Qarl's Texture Pack :- *tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=18498 (the best graphics mod!) 

2) Grass enhancement for the OTP :- *tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6996

3) Enhanced facial textures :- *tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=9534

4) Enhanced map :- *www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1950

5) Enhanced weather system :- *www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6730


These are the texture related mods that I personally use. Be sure to get OBMM (Oblivion Mod Manager) and the latest OBSE version. Other mods to consider are Exnem's Body Replacer, Elven weaponry, Midas magic, Ren's beauty pack and Obscuro's Oblivion Overhaul. Also get the unofficial Oblivion patch and ALSO the latest official patch.

Hope it helps  

Okay, I am playing a heavily modded version of Fallout 3 currently .


----------



## constantine (Jul 21, 2009)

dead space - truly amazing!!!

has anyone tried the resident evil 5 benchmark yet ? 

im dlin it now.

and how is bionic commando (too lazy to download 7 gig! waitin for rip )


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

yes. Dead Space rocks. Finished level 1 easily but definitely is a bit scary (since I played it will all lights off at 11pm)


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2009)

Thx @Psychosocial  , will try these mods


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

which one to get among these first:

Fallout 3
CoJ: BiB
COD : WaW
Bioshock
GTA4
Left4Dead

Recent games that I liked most: Crysis, Prototype, DeadSpace


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 21, 2009)

I am still Playing
NFS UnderCover 2


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2009)

l 





desiibond said:


> which one to get among these first:
> 
> Fallout 3
> CoJ: BiB
> ...


Well depends on the mood, i'd go with CoJ: BiB


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2009)

Finished portal recently...but have to say, the most creative game i've ever played after half life 2....now playing dead space(0which i scared to finish) , sims 3, call of juarez bound in blood (very engaging game)...didnt like prototype that much, heard that spiderman game is coming basing on the prototype engine, waiting for that..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 21, 2009)

Darn, tkin & Social made me install Fallout 3, that game also touched my heart . I'm comin' you ghoulies. Tell me, Social, some awesome mods. How's Oblivion? And....uh....zombies!? Currently playin' "Self-righteous sumb/*ch" Ray, you my man! Awesome games, CoJ and BiB. Ah! I feel like watchin' Sergio Leone western with Clint Eastwood. Awesome work, Techland and Ubi. "Alas, when thee comin' Ezio!?" saith Me


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> l
> Well depends on the mood, i'd go with CoJ: BiB


Great. thanks. let me try that after completing DeadSpace. heard that it's a small game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2009)

constantine said:


> has anyone tried the resident evil 5 benchmark yet ?
> 
> im dlin it now.


There is a whole thread dedicated to it. I have posted my benchmark result. You could post your when you're done.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 21, 2009)

Playing Fallout 3 with Broken Steel DLC


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2009)

For some reason, am on the third Tier in Episode I: Racer. It's a great racing game with a good balance between track design and AI of the competition. Also, nice upgrade capabilities. Dated, but very playable.


----------



## constantine (Jul 21, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt- yea sure but one prob will it only install in c drive ? it says it requires 1.1 gig on c drive and i cant change tht ! 

damn!

@desibond - i played it at 1 every night ! f***in rocks at tht time! 

@cyborg47 - spiderman based on prototype engine ? lol! might be remotely similar ! 
but the gore can never be implemented


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> which one to get among these first:
> 
> Fallout 3
> CoJ: BiB
> ...



Get BiB and Fallout 3 both because CoJ will last a short time (I finished it in 5 hrs ) and Fallout 3 will last a LOOOOONG time (believe me... atleast if you like RPGs)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

of course, I do like RPGs but no online multiplayer gaming 

will finish DeadSpace by this weekend and will get BiB.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

Constantine, As of my knowledge, Spiderman WoS is based on a tweaked Edition of Spiderman 3 engine.

Prototype is based on Titanium Engine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Darn, tkin & Social made me install Fallout 3, that game also touched my heart . I'm comin' you ghoulies. Tell me, Social, some awesome mods. How's Oblivion? And....uh....zombies!? Currently playin' "Self-righteous sumb/*ch" Ray, you my man! Awesome games, CoJ and BiB. Ah! I feel like watchin' Sergio Leone western with Clint Eastwood. Awesome work, Techland and Ubi. "Alas, when thee comin' Ezio!?" saith Me



There aren't many FO3 mods out yet but I'd say that get the AlexScorpion's Sniping Gear Pack, Fallout 3 Re-Animated (its awesome), Mart's Mutant Mod, Mini Hideout (with some Katanas in it .. yay!) and Project Beauty ... wait, also get Fellout 


Apart from this, some neccesities are Fallout Mod Manager and this little nifty utility called ArchiveInvalidation Invalidated. Also grab the Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch, FOSE (FallOut Script Extender) and the latest Fallout 3 patch (1.6).



That's it. Ah yes... where to get them :-

Mods :- www.fallout3nexus.com

FOSE :- silverlock.org

Patch :- Google it damn it!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> of course, I do like RPGs but no online multiplayer gaming
> 
> will finish DeadSpace by this weekend and will get BiB.



Yeah MMORPGs kind of suck (especially WoW).

^This is my opinion ..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

twitter.com/pcworld took around 7sec to load in my office network


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

^ ?!?!?!?


----------



## Mike84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just completed Dead Space.
Awesome game. 

Now planning to start Crysis Warhead or Bioshock. Prototype, ghostbusters and sacred 2 are still getting downloaded. 
I want to know one thing, i like stories in games a lot, and should i play Crysis Warhead without playing Crysis? I havn't got the working version with me now, so cant install it 

So, out of the two, which one should i start?


----------



## Mike84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Also please suggest a game for me: I like third person games. And should be something different from normal shooter games (though i love COD series ).
I loved DMC 4, Lost Planet, Dead Space decently. Can you guys suggest me any similar game... (Already played POP and Tomb raider)
Was loving Fallout 3, but my system crashed after about 18 hrs in the game. (lost all files) Now not that much up for replaying all the way again.  Might do it some other later time though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

@Mike84 :- If you haven't ever played Crysis, then definitely play it before Warhead otherwise the plot will seem haywire. I would also suggest you to play Call of Jaurez and Call of Jaurez Bound in Blood. Also try out Stranglehold if you haven't!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 21, 2009)

@Social - Thank you so much dude, you behemoth [rock]! So much good mods you suggested, made me think this' 2008! Installin' Spider-Man: WoS.


----------



## constantine (Jul 22, 2009)

@Psychosocial- MMORPGs do suck! i'd disagree only if secret world was even remotely close to what the trailer portrays 

@vamsikrishna919-Cool!

@vamsikrishna919- 3rd person i'd suggest Gears of war ! guess you wouldnt have played it considering the fact that you are playin crysis and dead space now!

@all - how come all you guys playin dead space now ? i waited for the game to come out . bought it the next day and finished it in 3 days! i just plain love the game! 
nothin beats it ! 

@Ethan_Hunt- im getting 28-32 fps in resident evil 5 - at 1440*900 and all other settings at low. i guess thats playable. right ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

> @vamsikrishna919- 3rd person i'd suggest Gears of war ! guess you wouldnt have played it considering the fact that you are playin crysis and dead space now!


----------



## Mike84 (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919 - That comment was for me. 

@constantine - Thanks man... Really forgot i still had Gears of War..  Am gonna start it tonight..  . 

@Psychosocial - Thanks. Am gonna uninstall warhead right-away. I started it, but really, i didnt understand why i was going through all that. Could understand that i had some super suite and had to fight in some tropical island like amidst a war..  Anyways.. am gonna start Gears of War now. 

Thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

constantine said:


> @Ethan_Hunt- yea sure but one prob will it only install in c drive ? it says it requires 1.1 gig on c drive and i cant change tht !
> 
> damn!


It doesn't require 1.1GB at all. The total install size is just 489MB. Not sure why they misinform the space requirement. Even I didn't have any space in my OS drive & had to uninstall FUEL to accommodate this.



constantine said:


> @Ethan_Hunt- im getting 28-32 fps in resident evil 5 - at 1440*900 and all other settings at low. i guess thats playable. right ?


You should tell me that as you tested it on your system. 

Ideally, it should be playable till 32fps. The slow frame rate isn't very noticeable in this game, at least not till 34fps.


----------



## constantine (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamikrishnan- oops ! 

@mike84-warhead too small ! GOW took me 3 days playin bioshock simultaneously!(sorry couldnt resist )  . let me know how long you took.

yea the setup was screwed - said it needed 1 gig on c drive but didnt use it!

and - 

- get 32 fps at 1440*900 - dx 9.0c-low settings - rating C
- get 30-40 fps at 1280*720 - dx 10.0-med settings-rating -B

i'll play at dx 10 ! this rocks! YEA RE5 rocks!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

Completed GH: World Tour. Waiting for Prototype to arrive.

As i have a lot of time to kill. I'm now addicted to Traine, Gravity. 

A doubt to ask, one of my friend has 9400gt. Train will lag in his system even at ultra low settings(merely 25-27fps). Where as, i can play it on 1024X768 and Medium settings with ultrasmooth 45-50Fps.

His config is c2d E7400, 2gb dynet ram,1GB 9400GT. My config is in my siggy. While he can run games like Crysis, GoW, Assassins' creed, Darksector with ease. Why this game is bothering him?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

Train? Do you mean Trine?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 22, 2009)

Any One Started Playing Bionic Commando on PC.

SF4 is really cinematic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

@Ethan, yes. I mean trine. Got messed up.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys, Is Spider-Man: WoS like "that", y'know what I mean? The graphics!? Ultimate Spider-Man's better than WoS. Or is there any tweaks?? Please let me know guys, I love Spidey. Playin' WoS with CoJ [Awesome!] *Any new games*?? Phuc, this month's a drought! Darn! No good Western games if I complete CoJ & BiB, that's why I'm not playin' that . Red Dead Redemption, MW2, NFS: S & ACII, when y'all comin'? I really can't wait!  *

PHUC!!*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Recently Completed Watchmen The End Is Nigh double player with my bro. Was a superb double player experience. Ethan you really weren't a lie about the game .

Now playing:-

Fuel
Fifa 09
Warcraft3 ROC
The Chronicles Of Riddick Dark Athena
Velvet Assassin
Beyond Good And Evil
AoE Asian Dynasties


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey guys, Is Spider-Man: WoS like "that", y'know what I mean? The graphics!? Ultimate Spider-Man's better than WoS. Or is there any tweaks?? Please let me know guys, I love Spidey. Playin' WoS with CoJ [Awesome!] *Any new games*?? Phuc, this month's a drought! Darn! No good Western games if I complete CoJ & BiB, that's why I'm not playin' that . Red Dead Redemption, MW2, NFS: S & ACII, when y'all comin'? I really can't wait!  *
> 
> PHUC!!*



If you love western games try The Gun. Its old but great and should put an end to "Phuc" for a while.


----------



## prat (Jul 22, 2009)

How is Bionic commando?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> If you love western games try The Gun. Its old but great and should put an end to "Phuc" for a while.



Very good suggestion. I am playing it for third time now. Its freaking awesome. Also playing FarCry with Natural Mod applied.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2009)

^Been a long time, eh?? Good you came back. Anyway, I've tried GUN, but it's too old for me, you know what I mean?? CoJ & BiB're my things. YEAH!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

you are not a gamer man. For a gamer only game matters.Not the age of the game...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2009)

where can i adjust the graphic settings in FUEL...there are none in the display options...the game sucked, but wanted to give a try..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2009)

constantine said:


> @cyborg47 - spiderman based on prototype engine ? lol! might be remotely similar !
> but the gore can never be implemented



yeah..prototype minus gore equals spiderman..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamsi - I'm a different kinda gamer. I play games that pleases my eyes, heart & mind . No spine-chillin' games, old b*st*rd games [no offense]. Awesome, WoS' awesome! Darn, my bad, that game raps!!


----------



## constantine (Jul 23, 2009)

@cyborg47-> prototype-gore+a little bionic commando= spiderman  

@nvidiageek-please tell me you've played FEAR 2! 

Someone please review bionic commando!! and y hasnt TPTB ripped the BC yet!!!!

Currently addicted to -Worms 2 ! (again) 

When the phuc is RE5(PC) releasing ?

YEA beeyatches! Ninja Blade comin for PC!!!!


----------



## bippukt (Jul 23, 2009)

Currently addicted to the latest Prince of Persia. While it is very easy as compared to the Warrior Within and The Two Thrones, it is absolutely beautiful to look at. And the world is HUGE. The GTS 250 gives me the eye candy that I look for in such games


----------



## chavo (Jul 23, 2009)

> and y hasnt TPTB ripped the BC yet!!!!



the rip is just being uploaded by Kaos

and dude it takes lots of time 2 Rip 
so always wait man   8)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Recently Completed Watchmen The End Is Nigh double player with my bro. Was a superb double player experience. Ethan you really weren't a lie about the game .


Yes indeed. I completed it with my brother as well. Co-op is always fun. I always picked Rorschach & my brother took on Night Owl. The last level was the best IMO. I wish the game was longer, but since it was an episodic content, that's fair enough. The second part of End is Nigh apparently releases this month. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> where can i adjust the graphic settings in FUEL...there are none in the display options...the game sucked, but wanted to give a try..


You need to execute the FUEL launcher file which lies within it's installed directory. It will have all your advanced display options.



			
				constantine said:
			
		

> When the is RE5(PC) releasing ?


September 14th in North America.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 23, 2009)

Cod4.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

Installing Bionic Commando


----------



## chavo (Jul 23, 2009)

just finished Frontline fuel of war
awesome game
must try
now installing Fuel 
i know the game sucks but ma bro wants 2 play racing game


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 23, 2009)

Tptb has ripped bionic commando


Please let us know how good the game is.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

Bionic commando has horrible graphis...gameplay is good though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Been a long time, eh?? Good you came back. Anyway, I've tried GUN, but it's too old for me, you know what I mean?? CoJ & BiB're my things. YEAH!!



Been busy with projects... BTW As Vamsi said, the age of game doesn't matter for a gamer. If you consider the eye-candy, then you're not a gamer, mean hardcore-gamer. I have been playing GUN for its irresistible gameplay.



nvidiageek said:


> @vamsi - I'm a different kinda gamer. I play games that pleases my eyes, heart & mind . No spine-chillin' games, old b*st*rd games [no offense]. Awesome, WoS' awesome! Darn, my bad, that game raps!!



I don't want to start a debate with you, regarding this,.8)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

Just played through the first couple of levels of BC. I can't believe it's a Capcom game. I mean, it's well optimised and all that sh1t but the gameplay is bland and boring and the graphics are completely horrible. There are jaggies everywhere and the game does not give any advanced graphics option to fix that problem. The models look PS2 esque and the animations are very generic.

The gameplay is linear and simple. The swinging does not allow you much freedom. Your player is more delicate and fragile than a barbie doll and will go down in a couple of shots. I am still at the start and the game does mention that better moves will be unlocked later, but what I have now are only 3 attacks. Yeah! The swinging is okay... and the platforming is nothing like Prince of Persia or Prototype. The action feels boring because of the game's difficulty. The story, till now, hardly makes sense. Spencer (the protagonist) was in prison and was gonna be executed but an official stopped because some people have invaded and ruined the city... again. So, we are called in and to return the favour, he will give us info about a girl named Emily. Who is she ? Well, it's not explained now (ofcourse, otherwise the game would have nothing left to tell). The save system also ruins the game plus the controls are all shown in the X360 format rather than PC.

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-14-20-6.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-14-25-0.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-17-44-1.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-18-30-5.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-22-07-5.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-23-23-5.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/bionic_commando2009-07-2315-24-37-8.jpg

All in all, stay away from this sh1t. Apart from a mediocre story and some mild action, there isn't much in this game. The platforming is not what the hype said.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

Bionic Commando can kill a sane gamer. Stay away from it. I repeat stay freaking away from it!!
How's Watchmen?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks not all good games for pc coming till sep.
Will still try out bionic commando.

Watchmen is a very good beat em up the game is short but very enjoyable gameplay.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Just played through the first couple of levels of BC. I can't believe it's a Capcom game.


It's not a Capcom developed game. It's developed by GriN (Wanted: Weapons of Fate & Terminator: Salvation). The game is just published by Capcom.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's not a Capcom developed game. It's developed by GriN (Wanted: Weapons of Fate & Terminator: Salvation). The game is just published by Capcom.



Ah yes.. I just noticed that.

More screenies for you guys (from HP6.. it's a decent game.. nothing great) :-

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-07-42-79.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-09-21-91.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-10-09-43.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-12-13-79.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-12-45-99.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-12-56-19.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-13-34-59.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-13-46-31.jpg
^LOL 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-15-25-17.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-16-56-49.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-17-06-55.jpg

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-19-47-52.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-20-32-22.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/hp62009-07-2316-44-19-33.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

BTW, I heard that EA is putting NFS in the hands of Criterion games (makers of Burnout series) for all future releases. yes yes yes yes yes!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

where have you heard that?

That would be a great news..

Remember that critirion is not only Burnout series developer. But the developer of the critically acclaimed most powerful and robust game engine named "RenderWare"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 23, 2009)

constantine said:


> @nvidiageek-please tell me you've played FEAR 2!



Hell no! I'll not be sleepin' if I play F.E.A.R. 2, if it's ghouls or zombies, then OK, but it's a ghost that too freakin' child, GIRL child ghost that is! Darn! I'll be sh*ttin'. Anyway, I got BiB from TPTP . They make the size that's fit for me to download. Ray, what the hell!? Is the campaign too short??


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hell no! I'll not be sleepin' if I play F.E.A.R. 2, if it's ghouls or zombies, then OK, but it's a ghost that too freakin' child, GIRL child ghost that is! Darn! I'll be sh*ttin'. Anyway, I got BiB from TPTP . They make the size that's fit for me to download. Ray, what the hell!? Is the campaign too short??


About 6 hrs at normal difficulty, you can play as both the brothers in most of the levels,but can't change in real time, I can say that Graphics rocks, the best looking game after Crysis no doubt, Music and dialogues are excellent, really feels like a movie.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 23, 2009)

> Yes indeed. I completed it with my brother as well. Co-op is always fun. I always picked Rorschach & my brother took on Night Owl. The last level was the best IMO. I wish the game was longer, but since it was an episodic content, that's fair enough. The second part of End is Nigh apparently releases this month.


Yes, Ethan i'm definitely getting the 2nd part of the game.

Just completed Th Chronicles Of Riddick Dark Athena.Was a very good fps. You can actually ride robots like FEAR PO and control drons. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> where have you heard that?
> 
> That would be a great news..
> 
> Remember that critirion is not only Burnout series developer. But the developer of the critically acclaimed most powerful and robust game engine named "RenderWare"


*www.gamespot.com/news/6211872.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

Some random FO3 screenies :- 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-45-39-04.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-46-56-65.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-47-14-67.jpg
^^It looks a bit gay.. dosent it ?

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-49-41-38.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-50-45-54.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-50-54-09.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-52-09-15.jpg
^BOOM

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Fallout32009-07-2318-52-35-64.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 23, 2009)

^Man, Darn! I'm cryin'. Fallout 3's occupyin' AC & Crysis' place. Sh*t, installin' F3 right now, you guys hear me, RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

No games to play. Done with Ghostbusters and CoJ2. Bionic Commando is a worthless piece of crap. Maybe gonna try out Terminator Salvation. Waiting desperately for Ashes Cricket 09 and Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

almost finished Dead Space. Am gonna play Fallout 3 next and follow it up with AC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *www.gamespot.com/news/6211872.html



That is awesome. I'm waiting for Criterion developed NFS game like chetak bird waiting for rain.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> almost finished Dead Space. Am gonna play Fallout 3 next and follow it up with AC




Ya DEAD SPACE would be gr8 right ??? especially the gravity rooms & outer space non gravity 

I like this game very much . 

FALLOUT 3 ya u ll sure love it - Did u tried MASS EFFECT ??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

yes. terrific game but very short and no other gameplay modes. played for 6hours and am at level 9!!

Haven't tried Mass Effect and won't touch space games for a while now. Time for FPS now 

thinking whether to start CoJ:BiB or Fallout3 first. Will be playing VT09 too. I love Tennis :0


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 24, 2009)

Dont play Terminator Salvation its a piece of crap.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2009)

Playinf COD: World ar war, not impressed . The game is console dumb.


----------



## tkin (Jul 24, 2009)

Psychosocial, which level are you in F3?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys, should I get Operation Anchorage or The Pitt? I'm sure I'll get Broken Steel, I was sad how the endin' was in F3. Bethesda did a great job with Broken Steel which we can play after we "die" in orig. F3. Darn! When's F: Las Vegas gonna release?? Sh*t, too many awesome games this year, but not this month!! @desii - Buy VT09 if you want more players to play, else it's same as VT3. Hell, it's havin' bad physics than VT3. I wish VT3 had more players to play  Love Roddick!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

Was too bored , so installed Counter-Strike. Playing it for the first time. Wish me luck people


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

@nvidiageek, I thought VT09 has smoother textures than VT03 after looking at the youtube gameplay videos.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Guys, should I get Operation Anchorage or The Pitt? I'm sure I'll get Broken Steel, I was sad how the endin' was in F3. Bethesda did a great job with Broken Steel which we can play after we "die" in orig. F3. Darn! When's F: Las Vegas gonna release?? Sh*t, too many awesome games this year, but not this month!! @desii - Buy VT09 if you want more players to play, else it's same as VT3. Hell, it's havin' bad physics than VT3. I wish VT3 had more players to play  Love Roddick!



The pit / Broken steel is a Download able content where u get ?? the DVD's out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

@desii - Hell no, in VT3 the shirt physics are awesome, I bought VT09 thinkin' it's better than VT3 and newer, and I dwnlded VT3 and it was awesome than VT09, but one thing that made me say "Phuc" was limited players. But my fav.'s there in VT3


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

what? no Roddick in VT09???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

@damn - You know, TPB . BTW, how are those three add-ons?
@desii - No, what I meant was VT3's havin' Roddick.


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 24, 2009)

Playing Dead Space , its really scary !


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

^^play at night with all lights turned off and headphones on.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 24, 2009)

@geek :- Get all (The Pitt, Operation Anchorage, Broken Steel and the new called Point Lookout ... ).. you won't regret it! A new one is coming too called Mothership Zeta on 8th August .

@desiibond :- FO3 is more of asci-fi RPG than a FPS... BiB is a perfect FPS.. so play BiB first if you want a good FPS experience. Dont play Mass Effect if you like action coz that game is too slow... even for a RPG lover like me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

^Darn, man. So many awesome games & such keep comin'. I'm lucky to be a human. Currently addicted to Spider-Man: Web of Shadows, what an awesome Spidey game. Didn't notice any graphical problems or glitches or fps drops, runs smooth as heaven  And in which order should I play the add-ons? Please tell me, Social or anyone. Man, what's happenin' to me?? I'm too addicted! PHUC!!

*Please anyone diagnose me!! *[*JOKIN'*]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

CS sucked! As I'm left with nothing...NOTHING else, Bionic Commando here I come to suffer the ultimate torture.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

^Hell man, me too, I was just playin' VT3 unless ma favorite super-hero game which YOU suggested got me hooked! Love WoS, thank you Sun


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

WoS is a cool game. Awesome time pass. Where have you reached by now in the game?
I'm playing VT09, Bionic Commando and Terminator Salvation these days. Why can't world move faster? Waiting for August 7. Batman and Ashes Cricket 09!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

^Yes, I already told Mother Earth to move faster when I heard the news of ACII, MW2 & NFS: S from E3 '09. Don't ask, you know what I might be doin' in WoS, just swingin' around in awesome e-NYC! Man, I'm lovin' that game. Thank you very much, Sun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

^
No worries 
Swinging around is the most fun in SM games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2009)

^How's Terminator Salvation?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Darn, man. So many awesome games & such keep comin'. I'm lucky to be a human. Currently addicted to Spider-Man: Web of Shadows, what an awesome Spidey game. Didn't notice any graphical problems or glitches or fps drops, runs smooth as heaven  And in which order should I play the add-ons? Please tell me, Social or anyone. Man, what's happenin' to me?? I'm too addicted! PHUC!!
> 
> *Please anyone diagnose me!! *[*JOKIN'*]




Just finished yesterday Spiderman WOS - Damn bad ending !! The last Villan Big venom is so easy to kill


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^How's Terminator Salvation?




Stupid Crap !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 25, 2009)

Currently addicted to: a table tennis game 
Play it here- *www.miniclip.com/games/table-tennis/en/
It's a great game


----------



## constantine (Jul 25, 2009)

@nvidiageek-terminator sucks ! rating - 1 !!!!!

@davidboon-the untimate way to play deadspace- 22" monitor 1080 p res , turn off all the lights , senhizer noise cancelling headphones .and sit close to the monitor no wireless gadgets!!!   oh and never take a break while playing !!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

Seems like dead space is a good game. Pity I don't have a full HD display 
I need to give it a go.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Seems like dead space is a good game. Pity I don't have a full HD display
> I need to give it a go.



1080p doesn't matter ur monitor T220 is well & good !!

dead Space is awesome game the whole game inside one big space ship looking like original spaceship is haunted by aliens 

only final its outside good game never miss it !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

^^add to that,

1) innovative video and audio display and life meter statistics
2) Space walk
3) scary environment.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^add to that,
> 
> 1) innovative video and audio display and life meter statistics
> 2) Space walk
> 3) scary environment.



Completed Ah ?? dead space ??


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 25, 2009)

constantine said:


> @nvidiageek-terminator sucks ! rating - 1 !!!!!
> 
> @davidboon-the untimate way to play deadspace- 22" monitor 1080 p res , turn off all the lights , senhizer noise cancelling headphones .and sit close to the monitor no wireless gadgets!!!   oh and never take a break while playing !!!!



no man i don't wanna die of heart attack so soon .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> no man i don't wanna die of heart attack so soon .



Hope you're not that scared of games. BTW Whats the Min Requirement to play the game?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 25, 2009)

have anyone tried Delta Force - Extreme 2 ???
min. system requirement please


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

Playing MOKEY ISLAND. ZOMG game. lovable characters and some amazing voice acting which has not taken a backseat to the fun and addictive gameplay. 

Verdict: GO CHECK IT OUT. YOU WILL DEFINITELY LIKE IT.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

@rajkumar, you should be able to play that game.

@vamsi, what is that game all about?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

bond, the exact name of the game is "Secret Of Monkey Island Special Edition". It's the remake of the 1990 blockbuster Monkey Island.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> have anyone tried Delta Force - Extreme 2 ???
> min. system requirement please



u can be played with 128MB video RAm


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hope you're not that scared of games. BTW Whats the Min Requirement to play the game?


usually im not scared of the games , but im scared of the aliens in the game . man , when they appear behind me suddenly i really get scared , 

btw here is the sys req

Dead Space
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Developer: EA Redwood Shores

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz or Equivalent
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 7 GB Free
Video Memory: 256MB (nVidia GeForce 6800/ATI Radeon X1600 Pro (Shader 3.0 support)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 25, 2009)

@damn thanks dude


----------



## tkin (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone played Street Fighter 4 with PC here, this game is damn tough, need help.

1.Is it possible to play(perform special moves) using keyboard? I can't understand the combo list.

2.Can't beat even a few characters in Easiest mode, and I finished both DMC 3 and DMC 4 with keyboard in hard difficulty, is anything wrong with the game, can't do combos.


PS-Due to issues with Fallout 3 I can't use any nVidia 180/190 drivers, stuck with 178.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 25, 2009)

^Yo! tkin, I heard nV's makin' a&*hole drivers, what up with nV?? Dijja download 190.36 or 38 or ...... driver?? Some awesome WoS screen:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Spider-ManWebofShadows2009-07-2417-.jpg

And one of my fav. racin' game:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/nfscarbon003.jpg
I'm comin' y'all!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/nfscarbon004.jpg
Yeah! That's right.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

tkin said:


> Anyone played Street Fighter 4 with PC here, this game is damn tough, need help.
> 
> 1.Is it possible to play(perform special moves) using keyboard? I can't understand the combo list.
> 
> ...



dude, what do you think? I Actually ROCK in Gran Turismo but i  have to push my self really hard to win a race in GRID in pro settings.

I've completed GOW, GOW2, DMC3 in veryhard difficulty setting. But can't play POP:WW in Hard 

I can beat jinpachi like a child in very hard difficulty in tekken. But i have to fu(k up in Virtua Fighter.

I'm having the difficulty in the same genres. But the genres you've specified are very different.

Any way, Getting a analog controller would help you. If you can't afford to a controller, Use HCF with 1 or 4 and 5 or 8. you can suck some good health of your opponent with this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 26, 2009)

i luv playing race driver grid in ninja difficulty mode..and i WIN!!
anyway, is there anyway to run NFS carbon in vista, i tried the vista patches, but those didnt work, the game crashes at the boss race..


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

Now playing Need For Speed : Undercover...

But i have one problem with this game. I can't set the resolution to my native res 1360 x 768. I think it doesn't support 1360 x 768. Is there anyway to set this to native res???(currently playing with 1280 x 720 res) Pls help...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

can you set your native resolution in desktop? i mean in windows.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ yes


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

then it should be shown in the game. Try selecting the wide screen in display and choosing the resolution.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

@vamsi

In the game it shows only 800x600, 1280x720, 1024x768, 1280x960 and 1280x1024...
there is no 1360x768.

I think 1280x720 and 1280x960 are wide screen resolutions...
But playing in these resolution gives me jagged image.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

Nithu, patch the game with latest update.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

@desiibond

already patched the game with latest "NFSU_v1.0.1.18_enUS" patch.
ok leave it...it doesn't seems to work.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2009)

Completed Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood today morning. I'm completely blown away. This was hands down the best game released until this quarter of the year. Amazing story, brilliant voice acting, optimised engine, jaw-dropping graphics, heck even the soundtrack was kick ass. I applaud you Techland for releasing a proper prequel. Now it all made sense as to why Ray chose to be a Reverend in the original Call of Juarez. The finale was really spectacular to say the least. Please play this game before playing Call of Juarez (for those who haven't play any of it's titles yet). It will really connect well as a full blown western epic tale.

This easily surpasses it's predecessor in pretty much every aspect. Just wish there was co-op implemented, which would have made the game even more interesting. Seeing how Thomas always fought alongside Ray, it would be great to have a co-op mode in there as well. Can't wait to check out it's DLC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 26, 2009)

Completed Monkey Island SE. Amazing game. I'll recommend any of the puzzle heads here to go and pick it up. 99/100 you will ask the game for a hint. Not saying that you are bad, but the game's puzzles are way toooo difficult.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 27, 2009)

@Ethan - Darn! I'm playin' Call of Juarez first! 'Cause BiB's havin' awesome graphics, I thought I'll be playin' it after CoJ. What should I do, man? Is DLC gonna change single-player experience?? And yeah, it's an awesome Western tale, Sergio Leone's my man & Ray of course!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashes Cricket 09 demo on Xbox 360. Now I'm even more restless to play the full game!


----------



## tkin (Jul 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Yo! tkin, I heard nV's makin' a&*hole drivers, what up with nV?? Dijja download 190.36 or 38 or ...... driver??


190 F**cks up Fallout 3 like nothing I've seen, on the other hand it increases performance and removes crashes for Prototype, so my choice is Prototype or Fallout 3, I pick F3.

A Few Random Shots

All Bobbleheads Collected, finally some peace.
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/8503/screenshot3okh.jpg

A Deathclaw, controlled by me.
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8316/screenshot5d.jpg

V.A.T.S-
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/460/screenshot6f.jpg

A Critical Strike with Ol' Painless.
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/5501/screenshot7z.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 27, 2009)

got crysis sanbox 2 working...gonna experiment with it for sometime!


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 28, 2009)

Fifa07


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

Time to start CoJ:BiB


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood today morning. I'm completely blown away. This was hands down the best game released until this quarter of the year. Amazing story, brilliant voice acting, optimised engine, jaw-dropping graphics, heck even the soundtrack was kick ass. I applaud you Techland for releasing a proper prequel. Now it all made sense as to why Ray chose to be a Reverend in the original Call of Juarez. The finale was really spectacular to say the least. Please play this game before playing Call of Juarez (for those who haven't play any of it's titles yet). It will really connect well as a full blown western epic tale.
> 
> This easily surpasses it's predecessor in pretty much every aspect. Just wish there was co-op implemented, which would have made the game even more interesting. Seeing how Thomas always fought alongside Ray, it would be great to have a co-op mode in there as well. Can't wait to check out it's DLC.



Yo Ethan I completely agree with you. I'm playing this game in Hard Mode and playing all the side missions (cause all fps i play they finish off real quick which is very dissappointing). 

Anyone played Velvet Assassin??? This game is the toughest i've played in years.

Now Downloading Street fighter IV.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2009)

Currently Playing:
Bionic Commando
Street Fighter IV



			
				jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Anyone played Velvet Assassin??? This game is the toughest i've played in years.


It was nothing compared to the Hitman series. I did die a lot in some area, but it wasn't extremely difficult.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

Bionic Commando and SF4? Heard both are overrated games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2009)

Depends. If you're a fan of the franchise, then they are worth a shot. I used to love playing Street Fighter since my teenage days. I'm pretty happy with the way they have redone SF4. As for Bionic Commando, I have just started the game, so wouldn't be able to comment much about it. I have played Bionic Commando: Rearmed though & that was really good (and difficult too).


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

*au.ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/14319191/need-for-speed-shift/videos/e3live_nfshift_pt1.html

Look at THAT. NFS certainly will be back with a bang. Can't wait!!!

superb blur effects.
terrific rear view mirrors
FPS style driver control
simulation style racing.


----------



## manugupta29 (Jul 28, 2009)

currently playing

street fighter 4.....
half life 2.........

how to unlock players in street fighter 4???????
what's the meaning of charge in control list as i am not able to understand its meaning...... i am using controller


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 28, 2009)

@deesibond
yeah even im eagerly waiting for shift...the blurring effect after crashing is a bit annoying though..and rest is all too gud..
Few screenies from sanbox 2
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/7190/editor2009072818261900.th.jpg

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2306/editor2009072818262977.th.jpg

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/3718/editor2009072818264329.th.jpg

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/6/editor2009072818271870.th.jpg

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/4286/editor2009072818353492.th.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/6730/editor2009072818362066.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3652/editor2009072818381102.th.jpg

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/1792/editor2009072818381837.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6318/editor2009072818383305.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

I meant the blurring of surroundings when you are at 190kmph


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 28, 2009)

@desii - Darn! I think this'll be awesome, hell! Can't wait, man. NFS: S when are ye comin'??? Sh*t, Ezio & NFS: S come to me!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 28, 2009)

and i meant only the blurring effect after crashing...its ok, but the effect is staying a bit too long...i hope the game has options to toggle ON OFF that effect. But the game has got everything that Race driver GRID didnt have.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

yes. 

finally started playin CoJ2:BiB. Damn, you guys were spot on. Superb starting with lot of war scenes. Terrific visuals and audio. I really really like the auto cover thing in this games. Helps a lot when aiming.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm honestly not impressed with the NFS: Shift video. It looks like a Grid clone from that gameplay footage, minus the realistic damage effects. I have lost all hope in this franchise. If Criterion is able to pull off a Burnout style gameplay for NFS series then I'm all for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2009)

^ ya, i'm too not impressed with the video. Only that chick in the video says that the video is amazing because of the rear mirror. Grid is X1000 better than this. I'm eagerly waiting for the criterion version of NFS..... "F*uck EA Cannada for spoiling the NFS series"


----------



## AbyBeats (Jul 29, 2009)

Dota-Defense of the ancients (A Map created by Icefrog for the game Warcraft)
And a n00b in Counter-Strike 1.6


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

@Ethan hunt....the next need for speed is gonna be developed from Criterion and burnout will be delayed..heres the link...*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/needfo...&om_clk=newsfeatures&tag=newsfeatures;title;3


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

@vamshikrishna...even im a die hard fan of grid, but shift seems better, let the game release..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @Ethan hunt....the next need for speed is gonna be developed from Criterion and burnout will be delayed..heres the link...*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/needfo...&om_clk=newsfeatures&tag=newsfeatures;title;3


I already knew that, which is why I was placing my hopes on Criterion & not the studio which is developing it's latest title.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

Donno why but I have a good feeling that Shift will be a good shift for NFS and I don't think it will be a groundbreaking hit but will be lot lot lot better than carbon-undercover titles. What we saw in that video is just a little bit of action. yes, it looks like GRID+extra features, but still, let's see. 

Also, with Dirt2 coming at same time, it will have to deliver good to stay in the market. 

PS: am totally excited with Criterion's  jump into NFS bandwagon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Criterion is great but i've given up hopes for the NFS series


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, everybody thinks that Shift's a GRID clone. No matter what, NFS fans love every NFS game! Don't worry EA, try your best! And the music and the scenery in the Chapter V Intro of BiB's awesome! What a tremendous job Techland, keep it up. Wish DLC would do some for single-player also


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

After playing going-after-creature games like Dead Space, Prototype, CoJ:BiB is a refreshing change and is superb one.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

Think about NFS pro street such a stupid racing game i ever played - Why EA want to give it shot like pro racing stuff - Most wanted is gr8 one in the NFS series i want the game like that its wicked cool


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

NFS Prostreet was the worst pro racing game ever made by anyone. I wouldn't even call it a pro racing game. Add to that annoying audio and that idiotic vocals. It just sucked.

And Criterion may just pull out a NFS:MW2


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just installed FUEL now - OMG another crap racing game oH Oh - why codemaster is now making game like this - Grid & Dirt are cool games


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

^^

Cause they think we gamers a such lamers to choose a game only coz its a franchisee. I started to hate it from NFS:Carbon itself. Thats nothing but a picec of sh1t.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2009)

Hell, MW was one of the bad NFS games, the best are HP2 & Carbon! MW's havin' scantily dressed a78holes, sh*t! EA do your best people, there're many die-hard NFS fans like me!


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 29, 2009)

now on the 6th level of dead space , just cant wait to finish it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 29, 2009)

MW was my favourite racing game till a year ago... now I hate that crap. Not only MW but any NFS.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> now on the 6th level of dead space , just cant wait to finish it.



Ending will be crap ! but final show down will be cool alien to finish


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2009)

Watchmen: The End is Nigh Part 2 is out now. Can't wait to continue with this game. I hope there are more boss fights this time round.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 30, 2009)

Could u guys suggest me some good games like gta4 and prototype.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 30, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Could u guys suggest me some good games like gta4 and prototype.




dead space , fallout 3 , spiderman - web of shadows


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2009)

completed, COD World at war, not bad.

Playing Gears of war, boring and repetitive. Thanks Cliffy GOW 2 is not for PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 30, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> There aren't many FO3 mods out yet but I'd say that get the AlexScorpion's Sniping Gear Pack, Fallout 3 Re-Animated (its awesome), Mart's Mutant Mod, Mini Hideout (with some Katanas in it .. yay!) and Project Beauty ... wait, also get Fellout
> 
> 
> Apart from this, some neccesities are Fallout Mod Manager and this little nifty utility called ArchiveInvalidation Invalidated. Also grab the Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch, FOSE (FallOut Script Extender) and the latest Fallout 3 patch (1.6).
> ...



Thank you, Social. You made my copy of F3 more awesome! Thank you, once again, dude. And, which patch should I install first Unofficial or Official??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2009)

Currently playing:
Bionic Commando
Killing Floor
F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin [Multi-Player]
Watchmen: The End is Nigh Part 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 30, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Thank you, Social. You made my copy of F3 more awesome! Thank you, once again, dude. And, which patch should I install first Unofficial or Official??



Dosent matter but only install the 1.6 official patch!


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2009)

Playing Rise of Nations for 3rd time from past weak.
And My fav. Urban Terror 4.1 its rocking.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

^^WTH!!! I know it's evergreen game but only rise of nations?????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 30, 2009)

^ I can play rise of nations for my entire life...(I think you know that i am balbbing. But honestly RoN is the best RTS game made. World In Conflict may come closer to it.)


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone playing Anno 1404?
Me addicted to it.Nice RTS with gorgeous graphics.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

Dirt 2 Croatia Rally video: *comic-con.gamespot.com/video/6214060/

Dirt 2 Utah Trailblazer video: *comic-con.gamespot.com/video/6214059/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Playing Beyond Good & Evil.

The game is good and adventurous.


----------



## toofan (Jul 31, 2009)

heee


----------



## toofan (Jul 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^WTH!!! I know it's evergreen game but only rise of nations?????



Actually i get borred of FPS after Call of duty 5.
 and whenever i think of any rts I just could not help and start playing RON & its expansions. or Age of Empire III + his expansions.



ajaybc said:


> Anyone playing Anno 1404?
> Me addicted to it.Nice RTS with gorgeous graphics.



Anno 1404 searching for this. can you give a small review.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn it. Guys, am not able to finish that second Duel, the one with Rattler, who claims the Jerico Kid and an El Paso Texas Ranger. What are the buttons to press for xbox 360 controller and which order.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 31, 2009)

Any body here played 'Rogue Troopers'?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 31, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hell, MW was one of the bad NFS games, the best are HP2 & Carbon! MW's havin' scantily dressed a78holes, sh*t! EA do your best people, there're many die-hard NFS fans like me!



 You're really insane. No one in this forum hates MW except you. I must say you're a sick gamer....



Psychosocial said:


> MW was my favourite racing game till a year ago... now I hate that crap. Not only MW but any NFS.



He has some point, but that doesn't make me hate the MW. I am playing it till now. Its my most favourite racing game ever. Next in line is GRiD.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 31, 2009)

toofan said:


> Anno 1404 searching for this. can you give a small review.




Gameplay: It is more of city building and management than fighting.And by management I mean micro management.You have to ensure the happiness of the people in your city by providing them what they want.
Fighting comes only second.
Graphics: Gorgeous.Ultra detailed cities buzzing with life.Water effects are superb.

I know this is a very small review.Refer IGN for a bigger one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 31, 2009)

For all those people who hate NFS MW:

Need For Speed: MostWanted is one of the best arcade racing games made. I have seen hundreds of people who are still playing NFS:MW saying that it's the best racing game ever made. Even I play it occassionally. I think, i have beaten the carrer mode for more than 20 times. You can't let your controller off your hand, once you start to play NFS:MW. The thing is it's rediculous speed and smooth control and amazing cop chases. But, i think that in the cop chase section, HP2 beats MW.

In My option, those who hate NFS:MW should be a realistic driving geek or a person who can't play arcade races.


----------



## tkin (Jul 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Damn it. Guys, am not able to finish that second Duel, the one with Rattler, who claims the Jerico Kid and an El Paso Texas Ranger. What are the buttons to press for xbox 360 controller and which order.


Well, I've played the PC version, but may be I can Help.

1.Keep your enemy in the middle of the screen which is visible during the duel. Move with him. If he is going to the right side of the screen you move towards left and vice versa.
2.While moving your body keep your hand close to the gun so that the Character curls his fingers. When you move your body the hand moves away, keep moving it towards the gun but not too close, else it will reset the hand away from the gun.
3.At the sound of bell move your arm as fast as you can towards the gun, just move the stick. DON'T PRESS THE FIRE BUTTON YET.
4.When the gun comes out(automatically) and the curser turns red press fire.
5.Timing is everything, you'll get only one chance.
6.Although it seems the bell is random, but its not, its timed, be careful when the music stops or changes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Damn it. Guys, am not able to finish that second Duel, the one with Rattler, who claims the Jerico Kid and an El Paso Texas Ranger. What are the buttons to press for xbox 360 controller and which order.


Why on earth are you playing this game with a controller? 

Anyway on the 360 controller, It's the right analog stick which should be used to draw your gun. So you'll need some precision & increased sensitivity. During the duel, keep your hand close to the gun using your right analog stick. Keep the enemy in you sight & don't let him fade away, else you're a goner. Once the music dims out, keep your hand close to the gun, on the bell sound, dash the right analog stick towards the left & it should draw the weapon. Once that is established, let the aiming reticule auto-lock it on the target. Then hit the right trigger to shoot. 

It's really frustrating at times, to be honest. But once you figure out the trick, everything falls in place. Use the mouse & keyboard for this session (and the rest of the game too).


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

@tkin and Etha_Hunt, Thanks a lot guys for the tips. Yes. it was really really frustrating. I think the proble was with the low sensitivity settings. By the time the hand went to pick the gun, that guy already had his shot. Anyways, Will finish this game asap and then have to give a two month rest to my desktop as new project has come up for me and I have to learn a lot of new things and I can't do that if the desktop is alive and kicking.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 1, 2009)

currently playing 

Transformers -ROF
COJ-BIB
Company of Heroes - Double valor
Overlord 2


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 1, 2009)

Battle for Wesnoth


----------



## Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2009)

I just finished Devil May Cry 4, AND ITS FREAKING AWESOME  I'm going to try and finish it in Devil Hunter and Legendary Hunter (?) mode now. Has anyone else played it? Has anyone else managed to finish all the side missions?


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I just finished Devil May Cry 4, AND ITS FREAKING AWESOME  I'm going to try and finish it in Devil Hunter and Legendary Hunter (?) mode now. Has anyone else played it? Has anyone else managed to finish all the side missions?


There's no side missions, but different modes, I finished in all modes except the most difficult two, and in one mode(forgot) game just sends hordes of enemy to you on a platform, could'nt finished that either, was too hard, got to around level 75.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 1, 2009)

^ DMC4 has 20 secret missions, hidden deep inside the things. And only skilled player can complete those challenges.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why on earth are you playing this game with a controller?
> 
> Anyway on the 360 controller, It's the right analog stick which should be used to draw your gun. So you'll need some precision & increased sensitivity. During the duel, keep your hand close to the gun using your right analog stick. Keep the enemy in you sight & don't let him fade away, else you're a goner. Once the music dims out, keep your hand close to the gun, on the bell sound, dash the right analog stick towards the left & it should draw the weapon. Once that is established, let the aiming reticule auto-lock it on the target. Then hit the right trigger to shoot.
> 
> It's really frustrating at times, to be honest. But once you figure out the trick, everything falls in place. Use the mouse & keyboard for this session (and the rest of the game too).



Yo Dude I completed the whole game on my x360 controller. And in HARD mode.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo Dude I completed the whole game on my x360 controller. And in HARD mode.


Good for you because I can't imagine myself playing an FPS with a controller.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Aug 1, 2009)

Godfather


----------



## Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2009)

tkin said:


> There's no side missions, but different modes, I finished in all modes except the most difficult two, and in one mode(forgot) game just sends hordes of enemy to you on a platform, could'nt finished that either, was too hard, got to around level 75.



Vamsikrishna was right, I meant secret missions, not side missions. My bad. As far as I know, there ARE only three modes. Human, Devil hunter and Legendary something mode. I've played the PC version of the game, though, so what you've played might be different >_O There aren't any levels in DMC4 either, just 20 different missions that you have to complete.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 1, 2009)

completed Dead Space Right now , was just an awesome game , waiting for the sequel to be announced .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Vamsikrishna was right, I meant secret missions, not side missions. My bad. As far as I know, there ARE only three modes. Human, Devil hunter and Legendary something mode.


On the PC version, you have more than those modes. You'll have access to Son Of Sparda mode, Heaven Or Hell mode, Dante Must Die mode & Hell And Hell mode. Legendary Dark Knight mode is an insane mode with an insane amount of enemies.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Just completed COJ BiB. 
I only wished it had co-op mode


----------



## quan chi (Aug 2, 2009)

*monstervine.com/wp-content/2009/05/call-of-juarez-bound-in-blood-logo.jpg

*img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t839687_cojbibgame-x86-2009-08-02-00-14-01-50.jpg  *img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t839688_cojbibgame-x86-2009-08-02-00-16-34-51.jpg  *img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t839689_cojbibgame-x86-2009-08-02-00-21-26-07.jpg 
*img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t839690_cojbibgame-x86-2009-08-02-00-24-05-64.jpg  *img17.imagehosting.gr/out.php/t839691_cojbibgame-x86-2009-08-02-00-30-18-18.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo Dude I completed the whole game on my x360 controller. And in HARD mode.



Which game you all tlking about.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 2, 2009)

^ COJ BiB


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohh 
Is this some what different form Call of Duty series.
Is it based on world War.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 2, 2009)

^Nothing related to COD.
Totally western and freaking awesome fps.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 2, 2009)

Playing *Crysis Warhead*.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 2, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> You're really insane. No one in this forum hates MW except you. I must say you're a sick gamer....



Yeah... maybe you're right. I hate MW's atmosphere & I hate evenings, probably why I don't like MW. I love only MALE protagonists with no interference of a female, Altair & Nomad, you're my men! Anyway, you guys heard 'bout Fallout: New Vegas?? When's that comin' & is it for PC?? Addicted to Spider-Man: Web of Shadows, man that game's awesome! That's "my" type of game, very, very long campaign [Good!], great acrobatics & splendid Super Hero game. Hope Batman Arkham Asylum'll be awesome. Aftah Spidey, I'm comin' Ray, just... just hold on


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 2, 2009)

call of duty world at war!


----------



## angie (Aug 3, 2009)

Just finished Half Life 2.. Man.. it rocks...
Will soon play episode 1..
Right now, i will play crysis..


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 3, 2009)

@angie...dude if u have orange box, try "portal" man...its a brilliant game!


----------



## Mike84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> On the PC version, you have more than those modes. You'll have access to Son Of Sparda mode, Heaven Or Hell mode, Dante Must Die mode & Hell And Hell mode. Legendary Dark Knight mode is an insane mode with an insane amount of enemies.



20 side missions.. Couldnt play them all.. only a very few of them... Thay are really hard. 
Played the Legendary Dark Knight Mode though... innumerable number of minions...  Boy made me play it twice full... I just looooved to hack away at them...  Heaven or hell and Hell and Hell were two tooo difficult levels... Count play them either.. :'(
I remember Son of Sparda.. But i dont think there was any Dante Must Die Mode..!! :S 
Bloody Palace was the platform mode where there were 101 levels with a boss after every 20 lvls and a final boss at 101st lvl, which you have to play without dying... 
I count play it with normal nero... But instead i took super dante character adn finished the game at a friend's place. My friend played the first 60 lvls and the final 41 were played by me... with probably a micro meter of life left...


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yeah... maybe you're right. I hate MW's atmosphere & I hate evenings, probably why I don't like MW. I love only MALE protagonists with no interference of a female, Altair & Nomad, you're my men! Anyway, you guys heard 'bout Fallout: New Vegas?? When's that comin' & is it for PC?? Addicted to Spider-Man: Web of Shadows, man that game's awesome! That's "my" type of game, very, very long campaign [Good!], great acrobatics & splendid Super Hero game. Hope Batman Arkham Asylum'll be awesome. Aftah Spidey, I'm comin' Ray, just... just hold on


Fallout New Vegas is developed by a different developer, like Treyarch=COD:WAW, I wish they would retain the game's structure and open-world style, not to mention the graphics, and yes it will be on PC.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 3, 2009)

Just Completed Beyond Good And Evil.
I might be getting it's part 2. Story is very good as well as gameplay.

Anybody Played Street Fighter Iv on PC???


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 3, 2009)

^ I played.Great game but controls suck.Me played with a chinese gamepad with X360 emulator.Couldnt do half of the moves.


----------



## angie (Aug 4, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @angie...dude if u have orange box, try "portal" man...its a brilliant game!


yup played portal too... will get back to it in some time... 
innovative idea and good exercise of mind...


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Playing Fallout 3 Mothership Zeta, not as good as  Broken Steel, but the weapons are awesome.

Here's some exciting screenies;
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4083/screenshot53gqq.jpg


*img259.imageshack.us/img259/1306/screenshot54.jpg


*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5637/screenshot61.jpg


*img259.imageshack.us/img259/807/screenshot64.jpg


*img259.imageshack.us/img259/7233/screenshot52.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 4, 2009)

ZOMG awesome explosion!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

Wolfenstein Multiplayer. It's good, but could be better. Frankly, I'm disappointed with the optimisation so far for this game. It looks somewhat the graphic equivalent of COD2 & play worse than it. Hope the full game has much more to offer.


----------



## cluby (Aug 4, 2009)

BURNOUT-completed but still playing untill NFS (new criterion release) arrives
PROTOTYPE
TRINE-got some graphics probs need to patched
GTA IV-completed searching PIGEONS


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Finished Fallout 3 Mothership Zeta, its good but not as much as Broken Steel was, the weapons are the coolest in the entire game, there's an ending like crysis where you get to shoot another mothership down with a death ray. Also features a lot of unique items and aids.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2009)

@tkin How really 'is' Fallout 3?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2009)

when the first time i started fallout 3, i slept on the computer table itself...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2009)

the game is great if u have enuf patience to play it.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2009)

Completed Gears of war, ok game but repetitive. 
Starting GTA4 today, or maybe Dead space


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ start dead space 1st


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 5, 2009)

go for dead space , its awesome , completed it last week


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @tkin How really 'is' Fallout 3?


Its probably the best game I've played in terms of gameplay, the game has so many choices that it feels like playing a MMORPG, the game may look a bit dull at start but there's a lot more to explore once you leave the vault, all the choices that you make affects the next set of missions and there's at least a dozen main endings depending on your choices. In the game the characters react to you according to the choices you made in earlier missions, this is my 3rd play through and it still feels new. The game also has awesome amounts of gore, and various weapons, you can even make your own weapons.

Just try it out.

BTW- This is mainly a RPG, although containing FPS elements, you'll actually have to think a lot before approaching events, its not point and shoot like COD series.
The game is completely open world, you're free to do whatever and whenever you wish to do.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually I have an original copy of the game but never really tried. Gonna give it a shot today.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Actually I have an original copy of the game but never really tried. Gonna give it a shot today.


How did you get that? The game wasn't released in India due to religious issues? You bought from abroad?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

Religious issues? What's the game gotta do with religion? I bought it from nextworld in New Delhi itself but for 2.1K.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ @Sunny

Read this.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

Duh!


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Religious issues? What's the game gotta do with religion? I bought it from nextworld in New Delhi itself but for 2.1K.


I'm surprised that you found it, its probably the US version, I searched it here all over, no avail. 

Read It Here


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 5, 2009)

^Hell, I'm gonna play F3. Installed it today, downloaded Operation Anchorage, Broken Steel & Point Lookout, The Pitt's too scary.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

tkin said:


> I'm surprised that you found it, its probably the US version, I searched it here all over, no avail.
> 
> Read It Here



Even I arrived at the store with no expectations of getting the game but to my greatest surprise it was lying right before me. Try out www.nextworld.in if you want it. Nextworld have a store in New Delhi but they ship games and accessories all over India.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Hell, I'm gonna play F3. Installed it today, downloaded Operation Anchorage, Broken Steel & Point Lookout, The Pitt's too scary.


The Pitt's not that scary, just looks like that, its definitely gonna freak you out though as enemies tend you jump on you from behind.
*cache.g4tv.com/ImageDb3/136534_S/Fallout-3-The-Pitt-Trog.jpg

Its nothing compared to the F.E.A.R 2 ghosts, if you lived through that Pitt will look like cake.
*www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/fear2ghost.jpg


----------



## cluby (Aug 6, 2009)

How is CODE OF HONOR 3 or its previous versions?
Anyone played it yet


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 6, 2009)

Devil May Cry 4.. again


----------



## constantine (Aug 7, 2009)

hey! how is bionic commando ? 

just downloaded ! gonna try now.

and ALIENWARE launches in india!!!!
*tech2.in.com/india/news/laptops/alienware-launches-in-india/81762/0

also 
*tech2.in.com/india/news/multimedia...-join-forces-new-handset-in-the-works/79962/0


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ yes 1,40,000 + vat  MX17 which comes with GTX260 but still it has lower CPU P8600


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Alienware is only for the rich brats who hava money to throw around.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Got some strategy games today

AoE3 Asian Dynasties
AoE3 Warchiefs
Rise of nations+thrones and patriots


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2009)

^Give World in Conflict a trail. You'll definitely like it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2009)

Downloading Batman Arkham Asylum Demo. It's freakin' 2.06GB!


----------



## cluby (Aug 7, 2009)

Installing dead space now




How is CODE OF HONOR 3 or its previous versions?
Anyone played it yet 		?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

constantine said:


> hey! how is bionic commando ?
> 
> just downloaded ! gonna try now.


It's really good. You'll have to get used to the swinging part at the beginning & after that it's a cakewalk. A 360 controller is recommended to play this game. I'm just 2 Act's away from completing the game & so far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2009)

Just finished Batman demo and boy oh boy, isn't it great! Although I have a ATI card, the game does quite well without PhysX and looks pretty fetching me 60 FPS all the time. Gameplay is awesome with fighting, detective skills, swinging and stuff. I'm gonna buy this one for Xbox 360. 
I'm a bit disappointed as the demo is very short.

Waiting eagerly to recieve my Ashes Cricket 09 copy. I'll probably have it by tomorrow.


----------



## constantine (Aug 8, 2009)

@damngoodman999-i doubt it comes with the 260 its most probably 9800. 
and yea rich brats only ! 
@Sunny1211993- 2.06GB for a freakin demo? WTFBBQLOL!
@Ethan _Hunt - thanks man and will the cheaper controllers like the ones from Enter do ? 
cause i dont got the cash to get a 360 controller now.
and yea the swinging thing is kinda pissin off.

oh and @all check this out ! -*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTrf5anN4k8&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thebbps.com%2Farticles%2Fcontent%2Fmirrors-edge-for-reals.html&feature=player_embedded

its pretty good ! 

PS- mirrors edge rocks!


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 8, 2009)

Now playing doom 3 roe


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2009)

constantine said:


> @Ethan _Hunt - thanks man and will the cheaper controllers like the ones from Enter do ?
> cause i dont got the cash to get a 360 controller now.
> and yea the swinging thing is kinda pissin off.


I'm not sure if it will pick up the Enter controller. If it doesn't then try using the Xbox 360 emulator to see if that picks up the controller. Give the game some time to get adjusted to. Once your fluent with the controls then it will be fun, especially in the latter levels. It's easy as hell & can be completed within roughly 6-7 hours.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2009)

Playing :-

DMC4 (Mission 7)
BioShock (Just started)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 8, 2009)

I like FUEL game but its like irritating like same racing thing nothing special but the whether & environment is good

Now playing : 
Company of heroes - skirmish mode
Fallout 3 
Coj-BiB


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2009)

Completed Batman: Arkham Asylum demo. This game looks really awesome as a dark Batman title. I'm pretty sure it will wipe out all it's predecessors which have ever released. The voice acting is a true highlight in this game & graphics have the typical UE3 feel. Frame rates are very consistent, in my case, it was always 60fps. The only thing I disabled was Ambient Occlusion & Hardware PhysX (for obvious reasons). The detail provided to the Asylum is amazing. Although Batman seems to be pumped with a heavy dose of steroids, which shouldn't come as a rudimentary shock, as most of the UE3 protagonists have similar physical attributes. 

The gameplay involves both stealth combat & full out action. The melee combat is nothing new. It's just a combination of 2 buttons on the 360 controller that should do the job, 'X' & 'B'. 'X' is for standard punch kick combos & 'B' stuns the enemy by spinning Batman's cape over them. The action feels pretty similar to Watchmen: End is Nigh, you perform some combos & it heads into slow motion finishers. So nothing new in this department. 

The real fun begins when stealth kicks in. It seems they have tried to make it as simple as possible. All you do is hit 'LB' to switch to Detective mode. In this mode, your screen turns to a purplish color & you'll have a detailed view of the environment. In this mode, you can clearly have a view of the interactive objects & key clues to solve some puzzles. It's more like a detailed X-Ray vision. In the demo, you can latch onto Gargoyle statues by simply hitting 'RB' & performing kills from there. That can either be zipping down & grabbing an unsuspecting enemy OR gliding towards an enemy (at a distance) & leveling him with a drop kick.

You could also perform stealth kills by sneaking up behind an unsuspecting foe. But if you're spotted in a heavily guarded area, then you'll be gunned down faster than you can yell "BAT!". Also our health regeneration fans, prepared to be disappointed. In a long time, an UE3 based game without health regeneration ability has arrived. From what I've witnessed, you have a semi-circle of health meter gauge on top which will diminish if you take a hit & replenish once you clobber down the enemies. 

Am I forgetting something? Oh yes! You can use your Batrang too by holding down 'LT' to aim & 'RT' to throw it. I guess that covers pretty much everything from the demo. You can unlock some character Bios while you're at it & check out their profiles later on. 

Overall, I'm impressed from the demo, but I'm also disappointed because it ended the demo on the exact point when Joker was unleashing a deformed monster towards us. So guess what, the demo would leave you begging for more. It didn't even give us one freaking boss fight, NOT ONE BOSS FIGHT! So that doesn't justify the 2.03GB size. And to rub it in, the end of the demo gives us a taste of things to come with the small preview of the full game. So now we wait, wait till September 15 dawns on us.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 8, 2009)

^Not August, eh!?? Hell! Guys, have you heard any news 'bout new BiA game? 'Cause Sgt. Baker was my bro . Sh*t, completed Spider-Man: WoS, awesome, but the graphics kinda sh*ts. I'm comin' Ray! And Billy too!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2009)

Completed Bionic Commando. Screw the critics, I loved this game. Especially, the ending which was pretty sad & epic at the same time. Now to complete Watchmen: End is Nigh Part II in co-op.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2009)

finished warhead again...the game has got loads of replayability...feels new trying it with different weapons...


----------



## constantine (Aug 10, 2009)

Bionic commando is pretty damn good! Ethan was right! 
wish i had a controller though .....

oh and yea check out mirrors edge 2d! its pretty good.

and which are the upcoming pc games ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 10, 2009)

ARMA II , the ultra realistic military SIM Game


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 10, 2009)

Playing GTA, totallly addicteed 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw, i have some 'Twin shock' named controller , works fine (Vibtationss and all) in my 32bit os with supported drivers. However in Vista 64 the gamepad is automatically detected and all things work except the vibration functionality. Any suggestions ?


----------



## ratzee199 (Aug 10, 2009)

Currently I am addicted to

Left 4 Dead
Warhammer 2
Crysis (playin 4 d 3rd time)
Resident Evil 4 (Plyin 4 d 5th time) and....
GTA 4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2009)

Completed Watchmen: End is Nigh Part 2. Very short game, had only 3 chapters to it, but fun nevertheless.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2009)

Watchmen:The End is Nigh


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys, a problem. There's no audio in BiA: HH, what the Phuc!? I can hear Ubi's sound and Gearbox's sound but after that there's no audio in the game. I've updated Realtek drivers, should I install lower version?? Is this a common problem? What's the solution?? Please, I have to talk to Sgt. Baker .


----------



## navisangha (Aug 10, 2009)

hey , 
 I play AOE II , planning to by new monitor .... i Have already a new 17" LCD  , was going to buy 19" square to play it best , but a frnd on this forum suggested me to buy a widescreen 20" samsung , will it really make differnce on 20" monitor coz i knw it ll play on 1024*768 resoultion(due to wide screen) , though i can play with same on my 17 "


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 10, 2009)

currently playing GOW on PSP, man this game has bloody awesome graphics for such a small screen.

and prototype on PC... somewhere midway through the game


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2009)

Playing Lost Planet, the game's Freaking Awesome, Like DMC4 and GoW combined.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2009)

Freakin' finally, got hold of Wii version of Ashes Cricket 09. I'm sure I'll be hooked for months now. Gonna get the PC version pretty soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Guys, a problem. There's no audio in BiA: HH, what the Phuc!? I can hear Ubi's sound and Gearbox's sound but after that there's no audio in the game. I've updated Realtek drivers, should I install lower version?? Is this a common problem? What's the solution?? Please, I have to talk to Sgt. Baker .




U use 5.1 speakers??


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2009)

navisangha said:


> hey ,
> I play AOE II , planning to by new monitor .... i Have already a new 17" LCD  , was going to buy 19" square to play it best , but a frnd on this forum suggested me to buy a widescreen 20" samsung , will it really make differnce on 20" monitor coz i knw it ll play on 1024*768 resoultion(due to wide screen) , though i can play with same on my 17 "



It depends upon ur graphic card.

If you have a good graphic card  I will suggest you a 22 incher inspite of 20 inch bec. I think that 19 and 20 inhces have same resolution of 1440 x 900.

You can look for AOC 2236Vw for Rs 8700.
__________________________________________________________________

Bye the way I am hooked to* Dawn of discovery* demo provided by digit. Its unique i havent played such RTS earlier.
And also playing *Sid Mieirs Civilization IV: Colonisation* ( Kids away from this game beacuse to won One map I had to play it for 12 hours in 3 days (4 hours each day).


----------



## navisangha (Aug 11, 2009)

toofan said:


> It depends upon ur graphic card.
> 
> If you have a good graphic card  I will suggest you a 22 incher inspite of 20 inch bec. I think that 19 and 20 inhces have same resolution of 1440 x 900.
> 
> You can look for AOC 2236Vw for Rs 8700.



I have 8400GS 512MB ...... tell  ... but man 22 will be huge.... i dont need that big ... i was satisfied with 19


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Freakin' finally, got hold of Wii version of Ashes Cricket 09. I'm sure I'll be hooked for months now. Gonna get the PC version pretty soon.


you have Nintendo Wii?? And you didn't write a review??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 11, 2009)

@damn - No, I use some ol' sh*t, I don't care much 'bout speakers. But this ol' thing gives me good sound, that's enough. Frankly speakin', I don't know. But, this game was runnin' fine the day I said I loved BiA: HH . What's the problem?? Hell, I want to play that game. All the other games "sound" fine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

Back to Fallout 3


----------



## mac555 (Aug 11, 2009)

playing street fighter 4........awesome game........finished arcade mode with ryu,ken,sakura,dan,chun li. just addicted to it.......must play for everyone.......


----------



## Nithu (Aug 11, 2009)

Playing *Assassin's Creed*...

really nice game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 11, 2009)

playing SWAT 4.

The game satisfies your thirst of being a lethal enforcer. The game play aspects in this game are very deep. Any one completed this game?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> playing SWAT 4.
> 
> The game satisfies your thirst of being a lethal enforcer. The game play aspects in this game are very deep. Any one completed this game?



I had this game when I was in class 7th but I was too immature enjoy it. Now I cant find the installation discs .


----------



## quan chi (Aug 11, 2009)

finished call of cthulhu dark corners of the earth.
amazing game. can even challenge re4.

excellent voice acting.excellent music.good use of dolby surround sound.

more challenging gameplay.overall the story was excellent and well presented.

after you finish it the three words will still haunt your ears.cthulhu, hydra and dagon.


----------



## angie (Aug 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> playing SWAT 4.
> 
> The game satisfies your thirst of being a lethal enforcer. The game play aspects in this game are very deep. Any one completed this game?


yeah i had it too... didn't like it much though..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2009)

^ a person who has completed SWAT should like it. I think you've just played it.

Any way, I'm on forth mission now in SWAT 4. The game is simply suburb.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2009)

Finished *Dark Sector* two days ago. Very good game. I would love to play a second part. 

Now playing *Prototype*.
Not so good or mind blowing grafix and a bit noobish game. AI is crap. People on road just die on their own. But cool powers!!! That is the only thing I like in this game.


----------



## chavo (Aug 13, 2009)

just finished COJ BIB and Bionic Commando
both were awesome game
now playing sims 3,street fighter,resident evil 4


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2009)

Downloaded Full game of Dawn of Discovery (Annon 1407). Now will be playing this game in three day holiday form friday to sunday.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 13, 2009)

Sh*t! No games to play, the never-old Crysis is doin' somethin' to make me pass the time. I should reinstall CoJ: BiB, I haven't completed that, darn! Now the DVD's missin'. Passin' the time with CoJ [Last Mission] & Crysis [Superb!]. Suggest some Military Tactical FPS games, people. How's ArmA II?? Is it worth "buyin'"?? Suggest games like R6V2. Please.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 13, 2009)

ARMA II is tough and need power rig to run the game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am playing the le-old GTA SA as my card was taken by my bro. And for fun, i juz want to apply as many MODs as i can. So i d/l the Speedometer Mod and applied it. But it seems to be not working. Why? And itsn't showing any error message too. Please tell me guys, whats the fcking problem is. I dont want to play the game w/o any Mods applied to it.


----------



## aytus (Aug 14, 2009)

Finished prototype .. nice game. Jst make sure that you play it atleast at normal difficulty. Otherwise  i dont think u,re gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2009)

Silent Hunter III (submarine sim)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 14, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Sh*t! No games to play, the never-old Crysis is doin' somethin' to make me pass the time. I should reinstall CoJ: BiB, I haven't completed that, darn! Now the DVD's missin'. Passin' the time with CoJ [Last Mission] & Crysis [Superb!]. Suggest some Military Tactical FPS games, people. How's ArmA II?? Is it worth "buyin'"?? Suggest games like R6V2. Please.



Guys! Suggest me somethin', people! Darn! PHUC!! [No offense to anyone] Please suggest some games in the genre mentioned above. It's like I should read to pass the time . My world's upside down now ¡¿!?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 14, 2009)

hey guys what is the review of street fighter 4?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2009)

Currently nothing much on PC, except Trine.

Waiting from my Xbox 360 to arrive on Monday after which it will be hell unleashed for console gaming. Can't wait to play Gears of War 2, Ninja Gaiden II & Condemned 2: Bloodshot. Have downloaded tons of demo, so will pass some time with them for now. It's finally good to be a part of HD console gaming era.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 15, 2009)

^ why arcade? you could have gone for premium or elite. Due to RRoD?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2009)

any1 playing race driver GRID???????????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently nothing much on PC, except Trine.
> 
> Waiting from my Xbox 360 to arrive on Monday after which it will be hell unleashed for console gaming. Can't wait to play Gears of War 2, Ninja Gaiden II & Condemned 2: Bloodshot. Have downloaded tons of demo, so will pass some time with them for now. It's finally good to be a part of HD console gaming era.


Have you bought Arcade or Pro? Any accessories to go with it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ why arcade? you could have gone for premium or elite. Due to RRoD?


Because I needed the latest batch with the Jasper core. My console's manufacturing date is 26th of June 09. I double confirmed it's a Jasper. Elite was way out of my league, plus I didn't find it worth the cost. Premium that's being sold are all outdated stocks. So I'm glad I got the Arcade. I'll get the HDD later on to go with it & I already have an extra controller. So yeah RRoD is pretty much of a lesser possibility now.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Have you bought Arcade or Pro? Any accessories to go with it?


Arcade bundle. I didn't get any additional accessories apart from the standard bundle contents. I'm getting Halo 3 & Forza Motorsport free with this bundle though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2009)

I also bought a Xbox 360 Arcade with Jasper Core last week. It was manufactured in August 09 only Also bought a HDMI and a 120GB HDD along with it. I didn't get any free games though.
Playing Resident Evil 5 these days. Finished Arkham Asylum Demo yesterday. I can easily say that Xbox 360 pwns PS3 in each and every aspect.

Offtopic: @Ethan I'm using a WiFi adapter with my 360 for internet and streaming from PC but streaming is too slow compared to silky smooth streaming with PS3. What might be the issue? 
Where did you download the demos from?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I can easily say that Xbox 360 pwns PS3 in each and every aspect.



now a days i hear this statement too often. Don't kow why....


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ even i m confused... xbox 360 has many titles as compared to PS3 but thats it nothing else... i think the PS3 is a way better console then the 360...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I also bought a Xbox 360 Arcade with Jasper Core last week. It was manufactured in August 09 only Also bought a HDMI and a 120GB HDD along with it. I didn't get any free games though.
> Playing Resident Evil 5 these days. Finished Arkham Asylum Demo yesterday. I can easily say that Xbox 360 pwns PS3 in each and every aspect.


The free games were a part of the dealers offer. I'll sell 'em once I'm done playing. I ain't a big Halo fan, but would love to give this next-gen Halo title a shot. Forza Motorsport 2, I'm least interested in. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Offtopic: @Ethan I'm using a WiFi adapter with my 360 for internet and streaming from PC but streaming is too slow compared to silky smooth streaming with PS3. What might be the issue?
> Where did you download the demos from?


If you have a standard Ethernet cable, try connecting from it & check how it performs. Also what content are you streaming exactly?

I'll PM you the site. It has hordes of 360 demos which have launched recently or on a previous date.

Now the only thing remains is for me getting a Full HD LCD next month. That should complement this console perfectly.

I'll probably get a PS3 next year when God of War III hits the shelves. Not to mention by then I'll have the option of Slim PS3.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2009)

arkham asylum would be a stylish rocking release.ut3 engine rocks.

it will remind you of those dc comics series.absolute blend of comics and movies.

one problem my drivers are latest 190.38.still it says your drivers are old update it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 16, 2009)

Completed Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. One of the best FPS games ever made, if not the best.Voice acting is amazing. And thanks toJaw dropping visuals and sound effects. This game deserves a place in top 10 Action games of all time.

Anyway, Now.. addicted to Sims 3. Holy smokes, the gameplay is as deep as death vally. Amazing presentation too. I will be posting my progress....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2009)

Installing Ashes Cricket '09


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The only thing I disabled was Ambient Occlusion & Hardware PhysX (for obvious reasons). The detail provided to the Asylum is amazing. Although Batman seems to be pumped with a heavy dose of steroids, which shouldn't come as a rudimentary shock, as most of the UE3 protagonists have similar physical attributes.



not all. unfortunately faith was spared.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2009)

Apart from some coding glitches and a slow menu... Ashes Cricket is quite good .


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 17, 2009)

still playing GTA 4  , man this game is huge  .


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am playing the le-old GTA SA as my card was taken by my bro. And for fun, i juz want to apply as many MODs as i can. So i d/l the Speedometer Mod and applied it. But it seems to be not working. Why? And itsn't showing any error message too. Please tell me guys, whats the fcking problem is. I dont want to play the game w/o any Mods applied to it.



Seems to be no one is helping me with my problem....


----------



## hot zubs (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished prototype... I feel its an awesome game...


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Just read last month's review in the Digit mag. I bet your eyes will pop out of your head.


----------



## phoenix.rohan (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I'm always addicted to some or the other game. The most addicting game ever was AoE II followed by CS 1.6 and currently DotA. I even have a blog on DotA.
www.dotasecrets.co.nr or directly
*dotasecrets.wordpress.com/


----------



## angie (Aug 18, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey guys what is the review of street fighter 4?


diidn't like it at all.. graphics are good though.. gameplay sucks..
m die hard tekken fan


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2009)

^ TBH, a virtua fighter addict will say some thing like this.amazing, tekken fan will never get bored of Street Fighter. SF4 is mindblowing game(Hate these defensive games like VirtuaFither..) StreetFither 4,tekken 5 and Soul Calibur 3 are the best arcade fighting games. The reason for your dislike is, may be you are playing with a keyboard. Note one thing, if you are playing a arcade fighting with a keyboard, chances are 99% that you'll hate the game. Try playing Tekken5 on pc with out analog contoller, And tell me you liked the game...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 (Xbox 360)
World Of Warcraft (PC)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 18, 2009)

hey is your WOW genuine or **cough**.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2009)

It's Genuine.


----------



## angie (Aug 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ TBH, a virtua fighter addict will say some thing like this.amazing, tekken fan will never get bored of Street Fighter. SF4 is mindblowing game(Hate these defensive games like VirtuaFither..) StreetFither 4,tekken 5 and Soul Calibur 3 are the best arcade fighting games. The reason for your dislike is, may be you are playing with a keyboard. Note one thing, if you are playing a arcade fighting with a keyboard, chances are 99% that you'll hate the game. Try playing Tekken5 on pc with out analog contoller, And tell me you liked the game...



actually i used to play tekken on arcade machines.. so i prefer tekken on a keyboard.
In sf4 the gameplay is slow.. animation is smooth but tekken had breakneck pace...
and i used joystick to play sf4. can you give me some tips for this game... i would like to try it again...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Completed Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. One of the best FPS games ever made, if not the best.Voice acting is amazing. And thanks toJaw dropping visuals and sound effects. This game deserves a place in top 10 Action games of all time.



If you completed Butcher's bay make sure you play DARK ATHENA. I completed it. Was superb


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2009)

Currently finishing Fallout 3 for the third time, damn this game is addictive, after 2 playthroughs still a lot of places to explore.

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3951/screenshot67r.jpg

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/254/screenshot3pkw.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2009)

Me addicted to Ashes Cricket '09


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2009)

kPercentage !!
Awesome $hit, we finish the lab programming tasks and get down competing in Kpercentage in our college labs ! lol ! To be the fastest !!


----------



## k4ce (Aug 19, 2009)

playing Brothers in Arms ... starting fro the first installment to the the last


----------



## constantine (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone tried wolfenstein 09 yet ? clonedvds out at nova!
is it beta or official release ? 

ps - just finifhed Bionic commando - took 11 hours  - excuse - exams  
loved the game Ethan was right - its an awesome game ! 
ending was sexed out ! 
looks like there will be a part 2 ! 
and i wanted to control him when he did what he did in the end cutscene ! damn! not everything can be like God of war!  
and the hack and slash part with vultures was kinda  a cheap imitation of GOW! 

but all in all an awesome must play game ! preferably with a controller ! i had to use my keyboard!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 20, 2009)

Currently downloading Wolfenstein.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

am back to gaming and I couldn't resist to stay away from VT09 and now am addicted to it. 

Only bad thing is that it takes too long to reach no.1 rank. first have to finish the amatuer level and get into top 10 to win the amateur trophy and then will get 150 seed number and go through the headache of playing lot of tournaments to reach that no.1. Played some 80+ finals and lost only 2 but still am at 83 rank and there still is huge way to go.

One thing that I noticed is that it's lot easier to pick Roddick's serve in VT09 than in VT03. Ball going out while picking up service is much less in VT09.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2009)

Back to Warhead.

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/5615/ogaaaahxip7ksj0xj7u2te8.jpg


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 20, 2009)

Devil May Cry 3ante's Awakening.
It's great!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2009)

Played Wolfenstein for a couple of hours. Here is a brief review :-

Graphics :-
Nothing great. They are above average but nothing jaw dropping. The lightning is good and the physics are worth a mention. The animations are so-so and nothing spectacular. The models look dated but the effects are quite nice. All in all, nothing special but above average.

Sound :-
Okayish. The guns don't sound that great but the explosions are done well. The voice acting is average too. Nothing much to say.

Gameplay :-
This is a linear FPS. All the elements except the paranormal ones heavily resemble Call of Duty. The game is not too interesting even the powers thrown in. I have got two super-natural powers till now. One is called the Viel. It activates a new dimension which defies matter and helps you see in the dark and stuff. Another power is the Mire, which slows down time. I think the Viel is quite unique and innovative but the Mire is something which has been done before. Overall, it's an okay game and not something that will keep you glued to your PC. 

This is just a brief review as I have hardly played it more than a couple of hours.


----------



## constantine (Aug 22, 2009)

^ oh okay ! so its one of those " while i wait  games " . 

and is the 500mb beta rip any good ? is tht worth dling ? cause i dont got space for a 6.8 or 4.07 gig thing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2009)

Currently playing:
Wolfenstein [PC]
Lost Planet 2 co-op Demo [Xbox 360]


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

guys, is there any major game coming out for PC in next week or two?


----------



## tkin (Aug 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> guys, is there any major game coming out for PC in next week or two?


There's Section 8, uses unreal engine, looked like a combo of Halo and UT3, the multiplyer trailer looked kick-a$$, but can't comment on Single player campaign.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn. the trailer looks damn good with amazing graphic clarity.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZQ00rtmX5k


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm taking a leave from latest games for some time. Just MMOs, WoW and CO.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2009)

Holy Hell! Batman Arkham Asylum got rated a 9.0 by GameTrailers & has got over 9 rating on most of the popular gaming websites. This is awesome, finally a Batman game which has got what it truly deserves.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

it's not yet released yet. Right?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2009)

It's leaked for the Xbox 360, although the console release date is on 25th of August & PC users will get it directly with Resident Evil 5, i.e. on 15th September.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm now playing anno1404. Pretty good with grafix and frills et all, but didn't get the time to check out the gameplay. It needs some getting used to, not like Warcraft or AoE, or even Rise Of Nations.

Till now though, the game resembles Sierra's Pharoah (released in 2000) a great deal. I still have that game, it was one of the bets sandbox type strategy game I've played till date.

A better review coming up shortly, but for now, it seems good 

I just finished Warhead, a really lame a shorter game compared to Crysis


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2009)

I find Warhead much better than Crysis.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2009)

^^
The cutscenes made the game lose the plot IMO, also add to it that Psycho is quite a wierd character to play other than Nomad.
And I finished the game the day I got it too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 22, 2009)

Still on Sims3http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif. Man...! this game is bigger than GTA IV. Hats off to EA Play and to the RenderWare Engine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I just finished Warhead, a really lame a shorter game compared to Crysis


It wasn't supposed to be a huge game in the first place. It was a just to provide a short overview of what Psycho did on the other side of the Island. It was an extension of Crysis, which IMO, was really good. It puts you straight into Warzone. No fooling around, no nothing. It was downright war. Not to mention, we never even get to have a look at Nomad's face in Crysis. In Warheard, we know who Psycho is & can relate to his interactions with others. 



			
				vamsikrishna919 said:
			
		

> Still on Sims3http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif. Man...! this game is bigger than GTA IV. Hats off to EA Play and to the RenderWare Engine.


Bigger as in?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 23, 2009)

playing Fallout 3 for the first time, had it with me for some time but never played it but now I'm hooked to it like a junkie.


----------



## chavo (Aug 23, 2009)

playing assassin creed second time as i played tht game in rus 4 1'st time(coz of Jerusalem bug) 
those who loved Guitar Hero play this game "frets on fire"
its free game 
download 4m here *fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It wasn't supposed to be a huge game in the first place. It was a just to provide a short overview of what Psycho did on the other side of the Island. It was an extension of Crysis, which IMO, was really good. It puts you straight into Warzone. No fooling around, no nothing. It was downright war. Not to mention, we never even get to have a look at Nomad's face in Crysis. In Warheard, we know who Psycho is & can relate to his interactions with others.
> 
> Bigger as in?



It's obvious that i'm not talking about sq.kilometers of terrain or the graphics. Just talking about game play aspect.I mean the time it takes for completing the game and the extra goodies that you can find even after beating the game. I found more length of story mode and deep gameplay aspects in Sims3 than in than GTA IV.In GTA world, you to stick to free roaming or doing some side missions after the story mode. But in Sims you can get almost unlimited story modes.

And.... Yay.. I've completed the lifetime achievement of a sim. The poor lad want to become a international forensic officer. It took me almost 22 hours of gameplay to achieve this. Any body beaten this game...?

Searching for games that can run on 9400gt. One of my friend gave it to me and said, keep it for few days. So, i'm off for some serious gaming these days.

Beaten GTA IV(yet another time), MirriorsEdge, DMC4(2nd time),GRID,Prototype,Fifa 09,CoJ BiB.

Any recommendations of mind blowing games...?

My list..
Dead Space,
Mass Effect,
Call of Duty: WoW,
Xmen- wolverine,
Cryostasis,
Watchmen.

how are the games listed above?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> It's obvious that i'm not talking about sq.kilometers of terrain or the graphics. Just talking about game play aspect.I mean the time it takes for completing the game and the extra goodies that you can find even after beating the game. I found more length of story mode and deep gameplay aspects in Sims3 than in than GTA IV.In GTA world, you to stick to free roaming or doing some side missions after the story mode. But in Sims you can get almost unlimited story modes.


Not sure why you're comparing the length of 2 very different game genres altogether. One is a simulation title & the other is a free roaming action game. Hence my initial query.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2009)

No, they both have connection. Sims 3, GTA IV are two of the best games ever made.

what i mean is, GTA IV<Sims 3. (Ok, guys... No firing on this... It's purely my opinion)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2009)

Vamsi don't worry dude, I think I know what you mean now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 23, 2009)

WHAT. THE. HELL!? Darn! I've almost forgot this forum. Phuc me! Yeah, I played Bionic Commando in some café and it raps! I don't know why you didn't like the graphics, Psycho. For me it's awesome? Downloadin' TPTB rip of BC and Terminator Salvation, no goddarn games to play! And I'm crazy 'cause I've not even completed CoJ: BiB. Why? 'Cause i finished CoJ and watched Ray die . I just watched The Dark Knight and now I can't wait for Batman: Arkham Asylum to come out and of course, Ezio!! 

R. I. P Heath Ledger, I'm sold (For real)
R. I. P Ray McCall, I'm bought!  (Jokin')


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn. VT09's ranking is insanely flawed. I reached no.19 and then four all four grand slams and all masters 1000 titles and davis cup and the rank is at 16. 

In real world, rank would've been no.1 or atleast in top 3.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 24, 2009)

15 September Mark the date -
Resident Evil 5
Red Faction Guerilla
Batman Arkham Aslym
NFS Shift


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

whoa!! two of the games am waiting for (batman and NFS) coming on same day???


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 24, 2009)

This was a multiplayer weekend for me  , Completed rainbow 6 Vegas (PC) story mode in co-oprative, then NFS most wanted(PSP) and bomberman(PSP) in ad-hoc  multiplayer .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

Gonna start Fallout 3 today.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 24, 2009)

Getting Shadow Complex Demo for the 360. This is one XBLA game which looks awesome & has got great reviews too. Need to check it out.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Getting Shadow Complex Demo for the 360. This is one XBLA game which looks awesome & has got great reviews too. Need to check it out.




Did u got ur Xbox 360 modded ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Guyz who did u play BIONIC COMMANDO with keyboard its hard to play with Keyboard , also my PS2 type controller are not supporting looking , only 360 controller supports ???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 24, 2009)

^Not so difficult compared to controllin' Altair! Anyway, Batman shall be available later this weekend, right?? To "buy" . And how's the length of the campaign of Terminator Salvation?? Any good games to play, eh guys??


----------



## anmolmakkar1 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Game You Currently Addicted to*

r u mad   

wat d thoughts u write   they r so boring like u.........................


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 24, 2009)

^^
lol
Now me playing PES2009


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ You alright?


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 24, 2009)

completed wolfenstein right now , the game was fun but the graphics were a bit outdated .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

started Fallout3 and feels a bit boring. Reached the city Megaton and doing lot of junk thing here. Is the entire game like this. Going to places, doing Speech Challenge blah blah blah?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> started Fallout3 and feels a bit boring. Reached the city Megaton and doing lot of junk thing here. Is the entire game like this. Going to places, doing Speech Challenge blah blah blah?




Try to explore the places in the CAPITAL WASTELAND , donot go long just near Megaton , there is secret near megaton were u ll find the Weapon outside the megaton ??? like wise many hidden features are more in Fallout 3


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> started Fallout3 and feels a bit boring. Reached the city Megaton and doing lot of junk thing here. Is the entire game like this. Going to places, doing Speech Challenge blah blah blah?


Are you kidding? You need challange, fine, go to the northeast or south west corner of the game, you won't feel so lucky when facing a dozen of supermutantsor deathcalws, you'll be ripped to shreds in no time. Also the levelling system makes sure that you're enemies scale along with you.

Trust me, play for 10hrs and you'll be hooked, I first played it for 1hr and deleted it, till my friend persuaded me to try once more.

I logged a solid 100hrs gameplay when I tried for the first time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 24, 2009)

i heard that it will take more than 130 hours to completely squeeze fallout 3 for an average player.  Ummm.. may be I heard that in E3 2008. 

Update: Stuck with DeadSpace. One word about his game...: BLAST

i'm on 5th chapter now.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

@damngoodman, tkin and vamsi, yeah, am gonna continue playing it. My friend came to my place and we were watching movie "17 again" and so couldn't continue the game. 

btw, I really liked this movie. pretty enjoyable.

@vamsi, Dead Space was one of the best games that I played in recent times (apart from Prototype, which just rocked).

From tomorrow, it's going to be Fallout 3 all the way and then will start COD4.

Those who are thinking of buying VT09, hold your decision, it's worthless to buy this. The AI is pretty lame and you will be beating opponents again and again and again and still you will say "Deja Vu". VT03 seemed to be much better.


----------



## letsrock (Aug 25, 2009)

Recently finished Company of Heroes:Tales of Valour = BAD
Just started Homeworld: Cataclysm
and finally, finished Halo 2 for Windows XP! ("Excruciating Pain" - running this on XP). But I am a big Halo fan.

And Fellow Gamers, finally a question....

*Is there any plans of Halo 3 being ported to PC?*


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> i heard that it will take more than 130 hours to completely squeeze fallout 3 for an average player.  Ummm.. may be I heard that in E3 2008.
> 
> Update: Stuck with DeadSpace. One word about his game...: BLAST
> 
> i'm on 5th chapter now.


100hrs and I still missed 20% of the side quests and unique weapons, so yeah, 130 hrs is least you need, dlc's add 3-5hrs each.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 25, 2009)

anmolmakkar1 said:


> r u mad
> 
> wat d thoughts u write   they r so boring like u.........................



Of course, everybody says that & they're tired of sayin' that to me. Anyway, someone answer my Q: How's the length of the campaign of Terminator Salvation?? Please guys.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 25, 2009)

Its about 5 hours max


----------



## angie (Aug 25, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> 15 September Mark the date -
> Resident Evil 5
> Red Faction Guerilla
> Batman Arkham Aslym
> NFS Shift


marked dude.... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


letsrock said:


> Recently finished Company of Heroes:Tales of Valour = BAD
> Just started Homeworld: Cataclysm
> and finally, finished Halo 2 for Windows XP! ("Excruciating Pain" - running this on XP). But I am a big Halo fan.
> 
> ...



yup it might come as windows 7 exclusive....


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2009)

letsrock said:


> *Is there any plans of Halo 3 being ported to PC?*



No PC gamer gives sh1t abt HALO anymore.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

Man, I am getting addicted to Fallout 3. Did lot of exploring in Megaton and now at Super Duper Mall kicking a$$es of loonies. This game definitely is very different and it's gonna take  looooooong time to finish this game.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Man, I am getting addicted to Fallout 3. Did lot of exploring in Megaton and now at Super Duper Mall kicking a$$es of loonies. This game definitely is very different and it's gonna take  looooooong time to finish this game.


Wait till you meet these guys.

*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/0/0c/FO3_deathclaw.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2009)

Fallout 3(Just started)
World Of Warcraft
Champions Online

The last 2 are MMOs.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2009)

Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2009)

tkin said:


> Wait till you meet these guys.
> 
> *images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/0/0c/FO3_deathclaw.jpg



These guys are tough and annoying. I hate them. But I do love the Deathclaw Gauntlet


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

tkin said:


> Wait till you meet these guys.
> 
> *images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/0/0c/FO3_deathclaw.jpg



Yummy. At what stage do they start jumping in my path?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm enjoying Anno1404 
(Will post screenshots soon)


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Yummy. At what stage do they start jumping in my path?


After level 10 you will meet some occasionally in the wastelands, specially in the northeast region, level 15 and all most one every few hours, level 25(with broken steel dlc installed) and they are everywhere.

If you're so eager to meet one(and get killed) in earlier level, go to old olney at the north-east part of the map.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2009)

> @ desibond
> 
> Yummy. At what stage do they start jumping in my path?



U can even go now & meet them but u ll die for sure without powerful guns , Try taking out alien shooter then go to *death claw sanctuary  * in there u ll find vengence the weapon , the alien shooter & vengence only u can explore more places the powerfull weapon to take out bigones . 

Also try builing custom weapons in the WORKBENCH


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> No PC gamer gives sh1t abt HALO anymore.



how do u know that???...may be u and a few of ur frnds feel like that...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> No PC gamer gives sh1t abt HALO anymore.


+1

If they won't to ignore the PC, **** them!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


cyborg47 said:


> how do u know that???...may be u and a few of ur frnds feel like that...



And how do you know that ? He just voiced his opinion. Everyone has the rigt to vote their opinion as long as it does not offend others. You like Halo, fine... and he dosen't like Halo so leave him be.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> how do u know that???...may be u and a few of ur frnds feel like that...


Yes me and some PC gamers around me feel like that. HALO comes on PC when entire gaming industry has moved to next generation. Halo 2 looked like crap, and due to the mega delay no excitement was left. It will be good if Games like Halo never come on PC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Halo 2 sucks some big balls. That game ain't got even some average sh!t. And that tag "For Windows fu-vista-cking". It's a nice decision by bungine to leave MS. MS will be always trying to milk their uses.. DIE...MS..DIE.

Ok, now I'm on 12th stage of Dead Space and the game is awesome. Although the shooting gets repetitive. The innovative HUD design and menu system, Top-notch presentation kept me at the edge of my seat. I've been thinking that RE4 is the best Survival Horror. But this game deserves to be kept beside RE4.

I may complete this game today. Any suggestions for a good game...? How is cryostasis?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 26, 2009)

Yo, awesome screenie, tkin! That game raps! After completin', controllin' Sgt. Matt Baker, I'll shift to Broken Steel. BiA: HH's superb! Anybody know when another BiA's comin'??


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2009)

x-men origins wolverine.

rainbow six vegas2


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2009)

even im a little pissed about the outdated graphics of h2...i still like it...and i wasnt offending any1...chill..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I may complete this game today. Any suggestions for a good game...? How is cryostasis?


Cryostasis is worth the effort only if you have a very high end machine. Else it wouldn't be as much fun to play as it should be. I felt it was really good & some levels oozed creativity & utter scariness.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 27, 2009)

Should I play Fallout 3 for the first time without any mods? Is it possible to mod the ripped version? Which mods should I play with?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

^^what exactly do you mean by mods?


----------



## official (Aug 27, 2009)

Well i play almost all the games that come out sooner or later...for the moment im hoppin over manhatten in Prototype..,bought Call of Juarej 2 but it aint runnin smooth in my pc
Need immediate upgrade coz..ITS hell of a gaming quarter of the year is COMMING!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

I just can't wait for Arkham Asylum's PCs release. Just look at this video review by gamespot:

*www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/batmanarkhamasylum/video/6216147/batman-arkham-asylum-video-review?hd=1

And am now totally addicted to Fallout3 that I may even skip this weekend's Spa F1 race to play F3.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 27, 2009)

Just started to play Fallout 3......


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^what exactly do you mean by mods?




He is asking abt the DLC !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 27, 2009)

[offtopic: Yo! desii, you love F1?? 'Cause me & my bro's sold to it. My bro never misses a race when he's at home, he's addicted to that sports. Gee, I've got some company ] Me too, can't wait for Arkham Asylum. No "leakage" for PC, eh?? Will that game have Two-Face? I want to see how they've made Two-Face. Oooohhh! Darn! So many awesome games this year. New game added to my "I-gotta-buy-that-game-no-matter-what-happens" list: The Saboteur! MWII, Shift & Ezio! Come on fast!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

^^oh yes. A true fan of Ferrari I am  I have rarely missed a race till last season. But missed many this time due to lack of Ferrari vs McLaren or Ferrari vs Renault fight. Thought of sticking to TV again when I heard about Schumi's return but ......
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and yes, 

so many games
PS3 slim
new PSP
dx11 cards
core i5/i7
price cuts eveywhere
zunehd
revamp of ipod lineup
windows 7
wide range of desktops, laptops and netbooks
etc etc.

This holiday season definitely rocks!!!


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 27, 2009)

BURNOUT Paradise city... its a welcome change


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 27, 2009)

@desii - Yeah, no fight between teams & nowadays it's so predictable. I rarely see a engine blowup or mechanical failure or any such things that were happenin' few years ago. Ferrari vs. McLaren was the best fight! My bro's Mac & me, Ferrari. Hell! McLaren's pickin' it up, I think it'll probably be the "no-win-this-season" for Ferrari after so many years. Darn you, Badoer! Sh*t, DX11 GPUs?? Darn! I should not upgrade, when am I gonna upgrade??


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 27, 2009)

Me really addicted to FaceBook Mafia Wars.Now in level 47.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

^^hehe. 

Started my pursuit of Rivet City now in Fallout 3.


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2009)

baccilus said:


> Should I play Fallout 3 for the first time without any mods? Is it possible to mod the ripped version? Which mods should I play with?


Yes, its possible, but load Broken Steel, or the game will end after the final mission, also it raises the player level cap, much needed I would say.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2009)

Playing :-

Anno 1404 (PC)
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 + Soaked expansion + Wild expansion (PC)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 28, 2009)

Thou i've completed Dead Space(medium), my heart is not allowing me to play anything. So, I'm playing it again on impossible difficulty.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

^^haha. It's damn good, isn't it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Thou i've completed Dead Space(medium), my heart is not allowing me to play anything. So, I'm playing it again on impossible difficulty.


Watch the animated feature film called Dead Space: Downfall. It should help you bridge together the original concept of the movie's storyline. That is only if you haven't seen the movie already.


----------



## chavo (Aug 28, 2009)

is section 8 is released or nt?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 28, 2009)

1st Sep is release date


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

just saw STALKER: Call of pripyat trailer. And the trailer is one of the worst trailers that I ever saw and is just meaningless.

here it is: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhgKQXhfTpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-gamescom-2009/54937

Must watch video. GamesCon booth babes


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^haha. It's damn good, isn't it?



yes..It is. It is a game worth calling RE Killer.




Ethan_hunt said:


> Watch the animated feature film called Dead Space: Downfall. It should help you bridge together the original concept of the movie's storyline. That is only if you haven't seen the movie already.



Thanks for recommending. 

It is killing me. Any good strategies for impossible difficulty. I'm using RE mark strategy which include run away and when it is possible even thou the bad dudes are alive and if not, keep your distance from foe and let them come. Is this strategy correct?

But A big difference between this and RE is the movement of enemies, in RE foes move like turtles where as here they are very quick.

I will complete this today. Now i'm on that 8th mission. Is mass effect worth playing after this title. I mean would i get bored?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

Mass Effect and Left4Dead are good to play.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 28, 2009)

right now am addicted to playing H.A.W.X....flying fighter jets hav got into my head


----------



## angie (Aug 28, 2009)

ankushkool said:


> BURNOUT Paradise city... its a welcome change


yup but it sucks after 3-4 hrs of gameplay...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

^^What???? Dude. it was one heck of a game till the end!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^What???? Dude. it was one heck of a game till the end!!!




but the strategy of the game is same as same races and difficulty is changed , but its a good game 


i we need is NFS MOST WANTED 2


----------



## baccilus (Aug 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^what exactly do you mean by mods?


Like Lost oblivion mod for STALKER. It added vehicles to the game and made it a lot more tolerable.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 28, 2009)

resident evil is completely different genre even if it falls under survival horror.
its a kind of thriller.

therefore it cant be compared to any other title.

even if comparision arises then also call of ctulhu will top the list.


----------



## mac555 (Aug 28, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> right now am addicted to playing H.A.W.X....flying fighter jets hav got into my head


 

Hawx is awesome game......i have finished it while back.....but gameplay is very cool specially that when u are in assistance off mode like dodging missiles is very cool......storyline good too......8)8)


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> but the strategy of the game is same as same races and difficulty is changed , but its a good game
> 
> 
> i we need is NFS MOST WANTED 2



Burnout Paradise is indeed a good gmae but is not as good and exciting as
NFS Most wanted. Even I'm looking for Most Wanted 2 after greatly disappointed  playing NFS Undercover.



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> resident evil is completely different genre even if it falls under survival horror.
> its a kind of thriller.
> 
> therefore it cant be compared to any other title.
> ...



The only bad thing about RE4 is it's bad controlling system. Look at protype or deadspace & compare both of them with Re4 & you will know the difference 

Yup, call of Cthulhu & ( Trilby series - remember these small game for DOS ) is one of the best survival horror game. 

BTW, currently playing SF4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 29, 2009)

topgear said:


> The only bad thing about RE4 is it's bad controlling system. Look at protype or deadspace & compare both of them with Re4 & you will know the difference


Prototype is a traditional hack-en-slash title. So naturally the way the controls are handled are quite different to a survival horror game. RE4 was the only game in the entire series to completely remodel the control scheme. If you play the previous RE titles, you'll be even more frustrated with them. 

If you give RE4's controls some time to get adjusted to, then it should be a roller coaster ride. It's that exciting. I have heard many of them cribbing about the control mechanics & how difficult they were. For me, it was the best way to focus on incoming zombie attacks & infuse fear. You stop, aim, think & then shoot. You can't go all Rambo as that would defeat the purpose of survival horror theme. 

Dead Space handled in a quite similar way, if you have noticed it. It has borrowed a lot of elements from RE4's gameplay. For example, the over-the-shoulder camera, close range melee attacks, inventory system etc. The good thing about Dead Space being, it had a good setup & the necromorphs were pretty unique. 

I guess both Dead Space & RE4 can be considered really great survival horror titles, but RE4 has so much more replay value then Dead Space. If you look at the modes you can unlock in RE4, you'll be amazed as to how much more this game has to offer. Not to mention, it's (RE4) single player mode is much longer compared to Dead Space.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 29, 2009)

topgear said:


> The only bad thing about RE4 is it's bad controlling system.


well if you are saying about the keyboard controls.then yes they are a bit messy.but not that bad.as i have read some people here have even completed it by using keyboard.

but with a gamepad it is a bliss.rest as ethan said.even after finishing it you wont be bored of playing it again.those mini games are amazing.
and when ashley gets that knight suit.its more fun to play.


btw i am playing wolverine.
and i think even if its a good game there is no originality in it.some levels bosses and gameplay have been copied from tomb raider,assasins creed,prince of persia and re4.

or its a fusion of  levels gameplay and bosses bought from those games.

some dialogues and levels(though very few) in this game seems to be very kiddish.


----------



## angie (Aug 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^What???? Dude. it was one heck of a game till the end!!!


there is no story... there are 4-5 types of races... so there is no start and there is no end.... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
there is no denying the fact that re4 is legen...dary game on pc but it simply sucks at pc. why would a pc gamer use keyboard for aiming... defeats the very purpose of pc....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 29, 2009)

yes i admit the pc version was badly ported.the cutscenes were very badly compressed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2009)

thinking of installing bioshock ......but am afraid will not be able to leave it...


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Prototype is a traditional hack-en-slash title. So naturally the way the controls are handled are quite different to a survival horror game. RE4 was the only game in the entire series to completely remodel the control scheme. If you play the previous RE titles, you'll be even more frustrated with them.
> 
> If you give RE4's controls some time to get adjusted to, then it should be a roller coaster ride. It's that exciting. I have heard many of them cribbing about the control mechanics & how difficult they were. For me, it was the best way to focus on incoming zombie attacks & infuse fear. You stop, aim, think & then shoot. You can't go all Rambo as that would defeat the purpose of survival horror theme.
> 
> ...



Yup, I know prototype is a hack N slash game like onimusha  but even with a gamepad RE4 was a annoying experience for me. But rest assured I'll give it a try. I really liked those cutscene in RE4. Just saved them from my previous RE4 install dir 



quan chi said:


> well if you are saying about the keyboard controls.then yes they are a bit messy.but not that bad.as i have read some people here have even completed it by using keyboard.
> 
> but with a gamepad it is a bliss.rest as ethan said.even after finishing it you wont be bored of playing it again.those mini games are amazing.
> and when ashley gets that knight suit.its more fun to play.



I've played RE4 with a gamepad but not with a xbox360 controller. 

Hearing positive feedbacks from you guys made me eager enough to install it for the second time & give it a hard try 

*BTW, Can you guys tell me if those cheap vibration gamepads ( mine came with driver ) are OK to play RE4* if not I'll try to buy the xbox 360 controoler.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

whatever game it is, I just prefer xbox360 controller. Before I tried zebroincs gamepad which died after few days and also was not compatible with few games.


----------



## angie (Aug 30, 2009)

x360 controller costs how much...?
i have a local one... totally worth its money...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

should be around 1200 bucks for wired controller.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2009)

Raven Squad.

A really innovative game with a blend of FPS/RTS. Really nice controls and optimisation. Apart from a few graphical flaws and glitches, its an awesome game worth a try!


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Aug 30, 2009)

addicted to Call Of Duty 4... All timeeee


----------



## Aspire (Aug 30, 2009)

Texas Holdem Poker @ Facebook


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2009)

topgear said:


> Hearing positive feedbacks from you guys made me eager enough to install it for the second time & give it a hard try
> 
> *BTW, Can you guys tell me if those cheap vibration gamepads ( mine came with driver ) are OK to play RE4* if not I'll try to buy the xbox 360 controoler.


I completed RE4 on my PS2. After that I tried it directly on the PC, for testing purposes with a 360 controller & it worked perfectly. I'm not sure about those cheap PS2 look-alike controllers, but I'm sure they should work too, with a bit of calibration of course. I'm shocked you deleted the game. If you can't get adjusted to RE4's control scheme, then RE5 would be just as difficult for you to control. Although mouse & keyboard have been integrated, the gameplay would still be the same. My suggestion is to get the Xbox 360 controller. It would be useful not only for this game, but also for the future titles as well. The compatibility rate is just amazing compared to these cheap ones.

Be patient with the game & once you progress from the first chapter, I guarantee you'll really start to enjoy this game. It wasn't considered the best seller on PS2 for no reason. Also download the community mod pack & the costume, lighting & HDR mods to jazz up the game graphically. The cut-scenes will still be of low quality on the PC. You can download high quality cut-scene pack which has been ripped on some forum, but it's not worth the effort, unless you're a quality freak.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

@ Ethan_Hunt & desiibond - Thanks for suggesting on xbox360 controller. I will get one for sure. 

Those videos comes with RE4 is just enough for me. I just loved them so much I've kept them though I had uninstalled the game.

I'm gonna give it a try with XBOX360 controller 

BTW, have you guys tried another survival horror game :
Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi

I had just completed it for the 2nd time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2009)

^Never heard of that game. 

On a side note, Rockstar decided to release both their DLC GTA IV episodic games; The Lost & damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony on DVD media this October. Both these games will be packaged as one DVD set titled "Grand Theft Auto: Stories from Liberty City" & would be released on October 29th. Man I can't wait for both these titles to hit the shelves. Knowing Rockstar's reputation, I'm sure they won't disappoint on the storyline.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 31, 2009)

Battle for Wesnoth is best.


----------



## shan_rav (Aug 31, 2009)

m doin crysis dz daz.  
bt  really like is nfsmw.
 hav compltd it i dnt rrmbr evn hw many times.
dats the game i really want.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


linux_ubuntu said:


> addicted to Call Of Duty 4... All timeeee


ya its awsum bt nty addictiv


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 31, 2009)

Still playing GTA4, visually the game is a treat , physics is awesome and all ... But the game is not as fun as Vice city, i remember doing crazy sh1t in Vice ciry and the game was so much fun that could not stop it playing even after completing all storyline. They made GTA4 to be more realistic and it took away the fun part a bit.

Playin Call of Jaurez before I start with the second installment, the game is great  . It wud be gr8 if horse riding and exploring was in third person as GUN. but still a good game.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 31, 2009)

wolverine the only best part i found.

*thumb5.webshots.net/t/55/755/5/97/98/2896597980105451885VHzCsE_th.jpg*thumb5.webshots.net/t/68/468/3/21/25/2118321250105451885rLSpeH_th.jpg*thumb5.webshots.net/t/64/764/5/67/5/2657567050105451885rCFEDd_th.jpg

*thumb5.webshots.net/t/68/468/7/76/97/2423776970105451885ZTRLIE_th.jpg*thumb5.webshots.net/t/96/96/6/7/65/2288607650105451885uRQbjB_th.jpg

*thumb5.webshots.net/t/64/764/1/22/13/2023122130105451885CtBAcV_th.jpg*thumb5.webshots.net/t/75/175/7/94/74/2767794740105451885DkEbcM_th.jpg
*inlinethumb59.webshots.com/3002/2767794740105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/27719/2330588400105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/43255/2799267800105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/43511/2413790510105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb06.webshots.com/13637/2224227290105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/45064/2204222860105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb47.webshots.com/43886/2166965100105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## magneticme200 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ashes 2009...nt coz its tht good...bt just coz its a fresh game..!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2009)

quan chi said:


> wolverine the only best part i found.


You forced AA on this?? which card are you using??


----------



## constantine (Sep 1, 2009)

section 8 only out for X360 right ? anyone tried it yet?

@desibond- yea Burnout paradise is a pretty good game but i got bugged after 2 days the game is just too repetitive for me ! but nice timepass though 

currently playing - UT2004! cant ever get tired of it ! also playin UT 99 GOTY 
the whole unreal series is amazing! love the engine too! 

P.S- DEAD SPACE IS THE BEST GAME , period !!!!!! (cant believe you guys are playin it now though ..  i played it as soon as it release ! tis F***in awesome!  )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
section 8 only out for X360 right ? anyone tried it yet?

@desibond- yea Burnout paradise is a pretty good game but i got bugged after 2 days the game is just too repetitive for me ! but nice timepass though 

currently playing - UT2004! cant ever get tired of it ! also playin UT 99 GOTY 
the whole unreal series is amazing! love the engine too! 

P.S- DEAD SPACE IS THE BEST GAME , period !!!!!! (cant believe you guys are playin it now though ..  i played it as soon as it release ! tis F***in awesome!  )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome screenies there, quan chi! Here's some of my Crysis shots. Darn! I finished that game & it's THE best game I've ever played. The graphics are splendid, never played a game havin' Crysis-like graphics till now. Maybe Crysis'll be overtaken by Crysis 2!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0004.jpg
Darn! It looks like a real Nanosuit!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0005.jpg
Looks like a.... man!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0006.jpg
What the..? Does it look like a virtual game!?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 1, 2009)

> wolverine the only best part i found.



Yes dude that was one of the most exciting level in the game. Wait till you fight the super mutant.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

Currently addicted to US Open 

stopped all games. come home by 7:30, have supper and sit and enjoy the sound of racquet hitting tennis ball and running beauties


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2009)

Back to Sims 3.

Also playing Raven Squad.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2009)

Installed Mass Effect. Gonna play it for a while now. Also downloaded Watchmen Part 1 for Xbox 360 from Arcade games section for 1600 MS points = Rs. 1k. Not bad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 2, 2009)

WTF Capcom...! You've pushed Dark Void to January 2010. In E3 they were telling that the game will be released in last of August 2009. Delays can be accepted but 4 months...! That's too much.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Awesome screenies there, quan chi! Here's some of my Crysis shots. Darn! I finished that game & it's THE best game I've ever played. The graphics are splendid, never played a game havin' Crysis-like graphics till now. Maybe Crysis'll be overtaken by Crysis 2!!
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ScreenShot0004.jpg
> *Darn! It looks like a real Nanosuit!*
> ...



"*Darn! It looks like a real Nanosuit!"

*There are no Nanosuits in real life.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the indian pricing for the below games

Red Faction Guerilla
Resident Evil 5

Batman Arkham Aslym is available for 699


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 probably won't be releasing out here. Capcom hardly publishes it's titles here for PC.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Can anyone confirm the indian pricing for the below games
> 
> Red Faction Guerilla
> Resident Evil 5
> ...



Red Faction Guerilla - may be fall 2009 but not sure when they gona release , they push days 2months before they should be released 

Resident Evil 5 -  i think they feared of pirated ones so they will after full success of PS3,Xbox360  price should be 999/- 



> Batman Arkham Aslym is available for 699



Rumored ! may be ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ *nvidiageek*

Which monitor are u using MODEL please ???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 2, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 and Red Faction Guerilla are scheduled for release for 15th Sep.
If they are not going to release RE5 and Red Faction Guerilla here then the game would definately more promoted towards torrents than geniune buyers,


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

batman is releasing on sep 15


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait... imma post a kickass screen of what I did in Sims 3 yesterday .

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2641/3881412084_1eda45b925_b.jpg

LOL, that's my player's offsprings. I wasn't able to capture all of them in the shot but just to answer your unasked questions, there are total 28 in number. And no, my Sim is not married .


----------



## chavo (Sep 2, 2009)

hows Raven Squad?
just got 3 star 4m gamespot


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2009)

@psycho....ZOMG...keep it going man...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 2, 2009)

@psycho....It would be very interesting and I may even kneel down before you.. if you complete game with that china family.

One word.. It would have been nice if you have created your china family sims than going for random. No offense.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2009)

chavo said:


> hows Raven Squad?
> just got 3 star 4m gamespot



It's not that bad. The game is good but not that good. It's decently engrossing and innovative. Even I would give it around 65-70%.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsikrishna919 said:


> @psycho....It would be very interesting and I may even kneel down before you.. if you complete game with that china family.
> 
> One word.. It would have been nice if you have created your china family sims than going for random. No offense.



I actually didnt understand what you meant to say. China family.. do you mean the first two kids ? LOL FYI, my main player (father of all this retards) had long hair and a big beard when he had those two kids and that's the first few kids got that type of hair. Then I decided to change the look of my player and that's why the other kids have different appearance.

And yeah, now my sim has 37 offsprings lol.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 2, 2009)

^ when i meant china family.. it's because of population.

please don't play the game like this. I played the game with a couple and a kid. The game was like a breeze on meadows. And that took me more than 20hours to complete. I can easily say that it will be more than 6months of playtime if you want to complete the game with 30 offsprings.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ when i meant china family.. it's because of population.
> 
> please don't play the game like this. I played the game with a couple and a kid. The game was like a breeze on meadows. And that took me more than 20hours to complete. I can easily say that it will be more than 6months of playtime if you want to complete the game with 30 offsprings.



Who said I am gonna play the game with them ? I just kick them out. Heck, they arent even born in my house lol. And again FYI, the Sims 3 has a limit of 8 Sims per household 

BTW, was playing this game in the morning when I woke up :-

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3883366432_830092b4d4_b.jpg

Really addictive


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry for all the double posts but cant control my excitememt lol

*To all the Batman loving PC gamers*

Batman Arkham Asylum is out (the full *working* version). You know which place to get it from .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope Batman is not out yet for PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Sorry for all the double posts but cant control my excitememt lol
> 
> *To all the Batman loving PC gamers*
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum is out (the full *working* version). You know which place to get it from .


Save not working.


----------



## prat (Sep 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Save not working.



IT plays in offline mode so you won't be able to continue from checkpoint.Gliding is naother problem.A newer c**** can solve it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2009)

prat said:


> IT plays in offline mode so you won't be able to continue from checkpoint.Gliding is naother problem.A newer c**** can solve it.


It won't even let you sign into your GFW live a/c, so it's pretty much useless at this point, unless you plan on completing it in one go.

This is pretty much the similar situation I had with playing Shadow Complex. The demo that I had got for the 360 had a glitch wherein you could play the whole game, but it wouldn't save. I played for 6 hours straight & finally gave up as I can't take gaming for any longer than that at a stretch.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 3, 2009)

demo for 6 HOURS??? Then what will be the competition time of the full game? may be 60 hours..!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Save not working.



Actually the version I am getting is fixed. Or partially fixed lol. You cant manually save but checkpoints work fine... atleast that's what people were saying in the comments.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2009)

Bah leave it. Its the same thing. Saves not working and the gliding problem still prevails. Will have to wait


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there a *cough* version of GTA IV, that is not 10GB+??


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Is there a *cough* version of GTA IV, that is not 10GB+??


Probably not, i looked for one before and gave up, bought the original for 500/-, if the prices are like this I can afford all the other games, but....

Get the original version, 2 DL discs for 500/- is cheap.


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

^Thanks man! I was only asking out of plain curiosity. GTA IV is going to be my first priority in October, when I'll need company for Diwali hols.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> "*Darn! It looks like a real Nano Suit!"
> 
> *There are no Nanosuits in real life.



No, what I meant was, it looks like a real *stuff*, I didn't mean real "Nano Suit". The graphics of Crysis created the Nano Suit, know what I mean? BTW, 3/4th of Bionic Commado's "bought"! . Is the campaign big enough?? Please tell me.


----------



## prat (Sep 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It won't even let you sign into your GFW live a/c, so it's pretty much useless at this point, unless you plan on completing it in one go.
> 
> This is pretty much the similar situation I had with playing Shadow Complex. The demo that I had got for the 360 had a glitch wherein you could play the whole game, but it wouldn't save. I played for 6 hours straight & finally gave up as I can't take gaming for any longer than that at a stretch.



Now everything has been fixed .Save game, glide and another crack fix has been uploaded.It works without any problem.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 3, 2009)

What about phsyx some says its not working with the release.


----------



## prat (Sep 4, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> What about phsyx some says its not working with the release.


There is a fix for it

*PhysX turn On 

Looking for C:\Users\"username"\Documents\Eidos\Batman Arkham Asylum\BmGame\Config 

Edit file UserEngine.ini 

PhysXLevel=0 change PhysXLevel=1 
save it  
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> demo for 6 HOURS??? Then what will be the competition time of the full game? may be 60 hours..!


You didn't get my point or may be I wasn't clear. Shadown Complex demo has a glitch which allows the demo version to be played as the full version. So it's essentially the full game, but it's tagged as demo since you can only play one level & after that it asks you to buy the game to unlock it. Although people have found a way whereby the full game can be played out of the demo version, but you would have to complete it in one single sitting as it wouldn't save. 

@Prat: Dude pipe down on the discussion else you'll be heading for a ban. Also there are still quite a number of issues with the release. It's highly dodgy at this point.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 4, 2009)

tkin said:


> Probably not, i looked for one before and gave up, bought the original for 500/-, if the prices are like this I can afford all the other games, but....
> 
> Get the original version, 2 DL discs for 500/- is cheap.


 

sure is it that cheap 

original 2 dl discs for just 500. as it very much played game so prices must be higher


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Dead Space yesterday and the controls suck. What kind of retard developer team does not allow to remap control keys to directional buttons and numpad buttons on a keyboard.  
The game forces you to play a shooter through a inferior controller... a gamepad. Debating the superiority of Keyboard/mouse combo over console controllers is not even worth anyone's time. 
The third person view is totally foolish, they should have took some points from games like gears of war.
The mouse lags are idiotic but the problem is solved if I turn VSync off.

If i wanted to play shooters with controllers, I'd have spent on 360 or PS3 and not a way costlier PC.

Disappointing overall. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2009)

^ may be you are not a man for a survival horror. Dead Space is a game which will make a f*ucking impression inside one' mind that is going to be stand for years. The experience you'll get when you play true gems. 

The controls may be slippery. That is the essence of the Survival horror. I've beaten in Impossible difficulty with a keyboard/mouse. The thing is there is a steep bit of learning curve involved. I personally enjoyed it more than Resident Evil 4.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ How many Survival horror games you have played, how many games you have played till date ? No offense just asking.

its not the matter of survival horror, I have not yet even got the idea of the story and the game is crippled with retarded control scheme. If there was a sports, adventure, etc game with such crappy controls , my opinion would be same. According to Dead Space developers lefties do not exist. 

I think my mind has to be sluggish to be compatible with the sluggish mouse movements


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 4, 2009)

Dead Space is one of the most innovative games of last year


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> its not the matter of survival horror, I have not yet even got the idea of the story


How can you, if you're so early into the game? You need to progress more & pick up audio logs which have the conversations of the members of the crew on the ship. Not to mention watching Dead Space: Downfall, the animated film, which serves as a prequel to the game. That would only make sense once you have completed the game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 4, 2009)

How is Batman on PC is it as good as consoles the controls , etc.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 4, 2009)

*BATMAN Physx Problem Fixed with NVIDIA 190.64 drivers !

Dont know abt ATI but batman is working gr8 with 190.64 drivers !*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't find any 190.64 drivers only 190.62 are available,


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How can you, if you're so early into the game?



Exactly, thats why i say its not a matter of genre or storyline.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Any body played STF4? Can anyone tell me how to release the special attacks when the gauage meter is full in an XBOX 360 controller for windows?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 4, 2009)

Superman: Shadow Of Apokolips (PS2)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy crap! 

Just look at this mission from Arkham Asylum: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9aibilbJrU

Now I'm so tempted I feel like getting the 360 version. Can't wait anymore.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2009)

similarly i feel this one very tempting.wesker i like that charecter.
i searched for re5 pc no luck.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MztXNdpLjg0


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

PC gameplay video for RE5: *www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-resident-evil-5-pc/17-1262/


----------



## prat (Sep 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Just look at this mission from Arkham Asylum: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9aibilbJrU
> 
> Now I'm so tempted I feel like getting the 360 version. Can't wait anymore.




Hey thanks for the advice but i was not able to control myself.The game is awesome absolutely awesome.I can't find any glitch with it.I have played it on my friends xbox and was waiting for pc.Was not expecting it to come so early.I would appreciate if you answer my question in the private message.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

prat said:


> Hey thanks for the advice but i was not able to control myself.The game is awesome absolutely awesome.I can't find any glitch with it.I have played it on my friends xbox and was waiting for pc.Was not expecting it to come so early.I would appreciate if you answer my question in the private message.


PM replied. The 360 version does not have any glitches. It's the current version for PC which is out is running into numerous issues. If you don't experience it in the beginning, you'll have it somewhere down the line. It's better to wait for the game to release & then play it properly.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 4, 2009)

hey guys i completed the fallout 3 main quest & it was simply awesome....now i am going to try some mods....which one would you recommend first?

EDIT: since my game was crashing constantly...i applied the v1.7 patch...will the Mods still work or will there be any difficulty?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's better to wait for the game to release & then play it properly.


+1
If your card supports Physx, than its worth getting the PC version instead for your 360. Btw did you get it modded ?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2009)

^^well yes physx adds stunning effects for this game.but still without physx its not bad.

who cares for breaking a wall or tiles into pieces and those cloth simulation if the gameplay is good.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 4, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> hey guys i completed the fallout 3 main quest & it was simply awesome....now i am going to try some mods....which one would you recommend first?
> 
> EDIT: since my game was crashing constantly...i applied the v1.7 patch...will the Mods still work or will there be any difficulty?



PLZ reply guys.............


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> +1
> If your card supports Physx, than its worth getting the PC version instead for your 360. Btw did you get it modded ?


I don't care about PhysX, to be honest. For me it's total hype. I have seen all the videos & could care less about it. My ATI card doesn't support PhysX as it's an Nvidia only feature, but I think we can toggle with it which would mean a performance hit and I don't want that happening. The default physics effects are good enough for me. 

Will be getting my 360 modded tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm getting my 360 modded today itself. Enough of fooling around waiting for games to show up in the stores months after their release. I''m done with it!

Download, burn and you're on your merry way.


----------



## prat (Sep 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I don't care about PhysX, to be honest. For me it's total hype. I have seen all the videos & could care less about it. My ATI card doesn't support PhysX as it's an Nvidia only feature, but I think we can toggle with it which would mean a performance hit and I don't want that happening. The default physics effects are good enough for me.
> 
> Will be getting my 360 modded tomorrow.


Is Physx exclusive for pc?
My 4850 doesn't support Physx ,will it make any difference?

Doesn't modded Xbox 360 gets banned from Xbox live?What's difference it makes and cost involved?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Download, burn and you're on your merry way.



Has it become that simple ? 
What are the demerits of modding (Except void warranty). 
Is it a soft mod or hardware one ? and what about the % compatibility of games with the modded console, 100% ? What happens when you connect your console to internet.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2009)

prat said:


> Is Physx exclusive for pc?
> My 4850 doesn't support Physx ,will it make any difference?
> 
> Doesn't modded Xbox 360 gets banned from Xbox live?What's difference it makes and cost involved?


PhysX runs on X360 & PS3 with hardware support, on PC only nVidia GPUs(8/9/200 series) can run PhysX on GPU itself, some games allow PhysX to run on CPU only(Gears of War), some allow it to be run on CPU or GPU depending on GPU present, others only allow PhysX with a nVidia card(Mirror's Edge).

Its your choice, but let me add since now most nVidia/ ATI Gpus are almost equal in price(HD4850=GTS250/GTS 250 1GB, HD4870=GTX260, HD4890=GTX275) its best to get the nVidia cards, you don't have nothing to lose(except DX10.1 but with the launch of DX11 its become obsolete), but PhysX will be used on many upcoming games, just check out This, and no matter what anyone says PhysX looks good, at least for Mirror's Edge it did.

ATI no more has the VFM advantage at nVidia, so get a nVidia GPU, but if you're a red fan then get ATI.

PS-the only other PhysX SDK is Havoc, it does not support HW acceleration, and it is owned by Intel, so forget about any development supporting ATI cards. Since most consoles support HW PhysX it will be used in more games in future.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ How many Survival horror games you have played, how many games you have played till date ? No offense just asking.
> 
> its not the matter of survival horror, I have not yet even got the idea of the story and the game is crippled with retarded control scheme. If there was a sports, adventure, etc game with such crappy controls , my opinion would be same. According to Dead Space developers lefties do not exist.
> 
> I think my mind has to be sluggish to be compatible with the sluggish mouse movements



I haven't played many Survival horror games.. only a few.

Resident Evil 4
Dead Space
Silent Hill trilogy
Fear


----------



## prat (Sep 4, 2009)

tkin said:


> PhysX runs on X360 & PS3 with hardware support, on PC only nVidia GPUs(8/9/200 series) can run PhysX on GPU itself, some games allow PhysX to run on CPU only(Gears of War), some allow it to be run on CPU or GPU depending on GPU present, others only allow PhysX with a nVidia card(Mirror's Edge).
> 
> Its your choice, but let me add since now most nVidia/ ATI Gpus are almost equal in price(HD4850=GTS250/GTS 250 1GB, HD4870=GTX260, HD4890=GTX275) its best to get the nVidia cards, you don't have nothing to lose(except DX10.1 but with the launch of DX11 its become obsolete), but PhysX will be used on many upcoming games, just check out This, and no matter what anyone says PhysX looks good, at least for Mirror's Edge it did.
> 
> ...


I already own 4850 so another Graphic card just after 1 year is not an option at this moment.Maybe next year i will consider it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

started Ashes Cricket 09. 

series tied at 2-2


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

Playing FUEL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2009)

prat said:


> Is Physx exclusive for pc?
> My 4850 doesn't support Physx ,will it make any difference?


For Batman you mean or the feature in general? PhysX can be processed by consoles as well, although at a much lower rate than PC as they have to rely more on CPU computation, whereas PC has a dedicated option to pass on the job solely to a graphic card used for physics calculation. ATI hardware doesn't support PhysX. You will miss out on some perks of physics effects & nothing else. Even I have a HD4850 and I haven't had much concern for PhysX for a long time now. 

With so much talk about Nvidia card doing PhysX, try turning it ON to the max on normal Nvidia cards & see the frame rates tank. Even when Mirror's Edge came out a lot of people took a hit with the frame rates when it was set to max on Nvidia cards. The only game which has honestly impressed me with it's PhysX effects is Watchmen: End if Nigh. It has amazing physics effects. 

When it comes to mind bending physics effects, HAVOK takes the cake. Play Stranglehold and Mercenaries 2 to witness it's raw power. You'll have pretty much everything in the game that is destructible. 



prat said:


> Doesn't modded Xbox 360 gets banned from Xbox live?What's difference it makes and cost involved?


It will get banned for numerous reasons. That's a risk you have to take if you go online with a modded console. I don't intend to play online, so I have no qualms. It costs anywhere between 750 bucks to Rs.3,000 to get it modded.



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Has it become that simple ?
> What are the demerits of modding (Except void warranty).
> Is it a soft mod or hardware one ? and what about the % compatibility of games with the modded console, 100% ? What happens when you connect your console to internet.


Yes it has. Voiding warranty too isn't a problem these days. Like I said earlier, some modders retain the warranty sticker in proper condition and applying it properly later on, thereby keeping the consoles warranty intact. It's only a software mod wherein you flash the firmware of the DVD drive to boot back ups. Pretty much every game is compatible with the console, depending on the region coding of course. Also some latest games come with a new wave of video encoding and that requires you to have your older firmware version upgraded to play those newer titles. 

If you connect your console to the Internet, it may or may not get banned depending on the copy of the game you're playing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

I am dreaming for the days when you can mod a PlayStation 3 and when these sony boys reduce the size of the game to 8gb or something like x360. As i have no option to mod a ps3.. I'm stuck with only 7 titles. Pity me...(


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I am dreaming for the days when you can mod a PlayStation 3 and when these sony boys reduce the size of the game to 8gb or something like x360. As i have no option to mod a ps3.. I'm stuck with only 7 titles. Pity me...(


You have a next generation console. Be thankful for that and that's a beast you have right there. You could try saving up for future titles, sell of the existing ones (if not in use) and also trade it with someone over the forums. Plus I hope you're buying only the exclusive titles for it? Getting multi-platform titles makes no sense.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You have a next generation console. Be thankful for that and that's a beast you have right there. You could try saving up for future titles, sell of the existing ones (if not in use) and also trade it with someone over the forums. Plus I hope you're buying only the exclusive titles for it? Getting multi-platform titles makes no sense.



If a hardcore gamer like me ! in budget then sure PS3 cannot be good choice - i can spend over for console even 25K but i ll play 3 games a week . I had 2 PS2 more than 6 years i been playing with that , over 350 games i collected .

I saved enough money for 360 but now even JASPER edition also getting RROD , i think PS3 should be modded & BLU RAY s should be lowered price !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You have a next generation console. Be thankful for that and that's a beast you have right there. You could try saving up for future titles, sell of the existing ones (if not in use) and also trade it with someone over the forums. Plus I hope you're buying only the exclusive titles for it? Getting multi-platform titles makes no sense.



I have GTA IV(PS3 itself is a GTA IV bundle), Heavenly Sword, Killzone 2, resistance 2 fall of man, Uncharted Drake's fortune, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, GodFather Don edition. I am saving bucks for both a graphic card and ps3 titles coming like God of War and Gran Tourismo 5. I don't want to sell the titles.. I will play all these games a lot I'll boot all the games atleast once a month


----------



## Ei8t (Sep 5, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I have GTA IV(PS3 itself is a GTA IV bundle), Heavenly Sword, Killzone 2, resistance 2 fall of man, Uncharted Drake's fortune, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, GodFather Don edition. I am saving bucks for both a graphic card and ps3 titles coming like God of War and Gran Tourismo 5. I don't want to sell the titles.. I will play all these games a lot I'll boot all the games atleast once a month



lol... look at me i only have 4 titles Killzone2, MGS4, LBP & Fifa 09. i havnt booted up the console for past 2 weeks.. have nothing to play.. and now saving money for uncharted drakes fortune.. 

the best thing is that after 1 month of purchasing the console SONY reduced the prices....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

there are things you just can't avoid.

you should've googled a bit. there have been lot of rumors about slim ps3 for past few weeks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2009)

Playin' Bionic Commando. This game's awesome, great graphics atleast better than Spider-Man: WoS which I loved. Awesome runnin' style of Spencer . Sh*t! Saw a trailer from Ubisoft Virtual Booth now & I can't even think how awesome ACII'll be! I really cannot wait. Should install AC & I must control Altair. For ACII I'm playin' AC. Ubi, darn you're great!! And...uhh.... EA & Crytek you are awesome for bringin' the best visual game: Crysis! Waitin' for Crysis 2 as it doesn't have a release date yet  & frustratingly waitin' for ACII, EZIO!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2009)

*phew* this nvidiageek has really gone crazy about Assassins Creed. 

And hay.. No jade Raymond this time. I miss her.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 5, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum (Xbox 360)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2009)

@vamsi - Yeah. I don't know how I missed an awesome title in 2007. Maybe 'cause Crysis swept all the games that I had in mind. Awesome, both AC & Crysis. Hell, I was playin' AC after good two years! That surely won't happen with ACII. Come on! When the hell will be November? I hope they won't push to so-called "fiscal" year, if they do then lot of gamers'll be disappointed. Just like BioShock 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

Ninja Blade [Xbox 360]
Gears of War 2 [Xbox 360]
F.E.A.R 2: Reborn [PC]


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

^How's Ninja blade?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^How's Ninja blade?


Pretty good. I just started playing it & it's quite enjoyable. If you're a fan of the hack-en-slash genre then this is worth a shot. It's nowhere near Ninja Gaiden II, but a decent enough title on it's own.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

^Okay thanks.

My cousin is in the 7th standard and plays on his PS2. Pls recommend titles for him. Anything in the sports/racing genre?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

^ I have some suggestions..
Katamari damacy.
we love katamari damacy
Crash Bandicoot.
Okami(Althou there is violence in his.. it's not too graphic)
Virtua Fither 4


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Vamsi. He loves Tekken 5 although he finds it tough once he progresses up the levels. I gave him a tip: "Press as many buttons as you can" and he went up 2-3 levels more, but after that he got stuck and quit playing. How's Virtua Fighter compared to Tekken? I played it on my PC (VF2) and I used to love it.

Also, if it may help, he likes FIFA Street, Burnout Revenge, DBZ, Naruto.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2009)

PHUC!! ACII's actual gameplay footage: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMvmuq_7uDU&feature=channel I can't wait to have it in my hands! You're the man, Ezio!! This is never goin' to be repetetive, I'm sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

Prototype help needed:-
Sound issue. Its very less or do I say in-audible. If only I  make every sound related settings (from system n speaker) max, then I get to hear some sound.

Any fix for this?


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 6, 2009)

I played Assassin's Creed. Not to start a flame war but can someone please tell me what are the points they liked in AC? I want to know. 

I didn't really enjoy it. looked like in a black and white game with red sprayed here and there. It was the same from the first level to the ending level. Fights were not quick (enemies come at you one at a time not good for swordplay. gun fights would involve hiding and shooting but when you are surrounded and they come one at a time.) All the missions were the same. I was expecting something would change later.. and there came the end and I didn't find it different either. In fact, I didn't understand what happened to that glowing globe and after everything comes to the present, what's the point? what did they get by digging all the past? no conclusion. 

All I liked was I really felt like walking / running / riding in the game. the actions were good. But gameplay.. I felt it repetitive. No innovative levels. When he jumps from that height into a haystack, practically, the cart would break or the people should notice. but they don't.

Please anyone who liked AC, tell me what is that you liked in the game? (No offense.. just wanted to know what I missed.)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@rhitwick, which OS are you using? if Vista / Windows 7, you should also install the DirectX 9 libraries which are in the dvd - extras. I got back the sound after installing them in Windows 7.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@rhitwick, which OS are you using? if Vista / Windows 7, you should also install the DirectX 9 libraries which are in the dvd - extras. I got back the sound after installing them in Windows 7.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

Kalyan said:


> @rhitwick, which OS are you using? if Vista / Windows 7, you should also install the DirectX 9 libraries which are in the dvd - extras. I got back the sound after installing them in Windows 7.


I'm in WinXP SP3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I'm in WinXP SP3


Sadly there is no proper solution to it. Radical Entertainment messed up big time on it.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

Found this,


> Prototype Sound Fix – Summary
> 1. Open the file [ ..\Prototype\00audio.rcf ] via ScarfaceExplorer.
> 2. Extract files into the [ ..\Prototype\Audio ] folder.
> 3. Rename [ ..\Prototype\Audio\audio\ambience.p3d ] into something else.
> ...


Source:*ahkong.net/prototype-sound-fix/

Gonna try. Anyone tried it here? Did it work?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

Knock yourself out buddy. I was done trying to fix that darn thing hoping to get it to work. In the end, I just gave up and concentrated on the game.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Knock yourself out buddy. I was done trying to fix that darn thing hoping to get it to work. In the end, I just gave up and concentrated on the game.


Should have listened to u first, the fix only works for cinematics nothing else


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 6, 2009)

crysis 2 coming dec 31 2010..isnt it?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2009)

@cyborg47 - Thank you, dude. Sh*t! '10's too long, I can't even wait for ACII which is due this Nov., I don't know how I'll wait for Crysis 2 & if they release a trailer showin' some gameplay then I'm gonna go mad waitin' for it. BTW, where did you find it? I can't find anywhere when I Bing'd & Google'd.

@Kalyan - I loved everything! Most of the people say it's repetitive. But, some say it's awesome, I'm one of 'em. Can't wait for ACII.

Edit: Darn! I saw a teaser for Crysis 2's new Nanosuit 2! I'm goin' mad now itself! Phuc me!! AC series and Crysis series have made me go to a psychiatrist doc.! I only hope it's single-player campaign will be long enough like Fallout 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

It's official, Gears of War 2 is the best game ever to be made on the Xbox 360. It's f*ckin' brilliant. If only these retards at EPIC games could have brought it to PC, it would have looked so much better & sharper than the console. It's highly engaging & using split-screen co-op if just insane amount of fun. Really enjoyed Marcus's dialogues in this part and also his conversations with the "rookie" recruit Ben Carmine. It's simply an awesome game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 6, 2009)

even i cant wait for crysis 2 man...the game wil surely rock..aliens all over the world..woo man!!!!..cevat yerli will never compromise with that game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

^ The voice of Marcus phoenix is not catchy as Niko or Kratos. I felt like a bunch of stones rolling inside a tin. But Gears of War 2 is the best game out there for X360. I liked the presentation part of the game. I mean the way they present this war environment is awesome.

P.S: Installed Gears of war game in my friend's pc. It is giving a awkward error which reads "wargame-g4wl you can't run with a modified executable code Please reinstall the game" What kind of error is this? His is very eager to play that game.. Any suggestions will be treated as more than help.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah. Cevat, Patrice, Nomad & Altair are my men. Ezio too will be soon. He might take over Altair.

BTW, I started playin' GTA IV & I must say that this was THE best game of 2008. I don't why Niko didn't stand in my top 5 list, but he's among the top 10. The dialogues & the graphics all are awesome. It takes GTA series to a new height. Playin' this makes me feel like playin' a great game, whereas the other GTAs would make me feel "low-class". Awesome work, Rock*! 

And, Bionic Commando too is awesome. Swingin' with the bionic arm is superb. Too bad GriN has to shut down 'cause of some financial crisis. Anyway, BC too is awesome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> P.S: Installed Gears of war game in my friend's pc. It is giving a awkward error which reads "wargame-g4wl you can't run with a modified executable code Please reinstall the game" What kind of error is this? His is very eager to play that game.. Any suggestions will be treated as more than help.


Check this thread out it might help: *gearsforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=656254


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2009)

Now addicted to:-

Warhammer 40k Dawn of War II [super RTS game i've played in days.]
Street Fighter 4 [if you want 1on1 on Pc this is it]
Fifa 09 [double plyr with bro. real fun]

Section 8 released (you know where) 
looks like some Crysis duplicate gameplay. but gonna get it anyway.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 6, 2009)

@vamshikrishna...r u using the *ahem* version???....try changing the date to jan 1st. worked for me!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 7, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @vamshikrishna...r u using the *ahem* version???....try changing the date to jan 1st. worked for me!


It's not the copy which is the problem, even legit users had the same issue.


----------



## angie (Sep 7, 2009)

Kalyan said:


> I played Assassin's Creed. Not to start a flame war but can someone please tell me what are the points they liked in AC? I want to know.
> 
> I didn't really enjoy it. looked like in a black and white game with red sprayed here and there. It was the same from the first level to the ending level. Fights were not quick (enemies come at you one at a time not good for swordplay. gun fights would involve hiding and shooting but when you are surrounded and they come one at a time.) All the missions were the same. I was expecting something would change later.. and there came the end and I didn't find it different either. In fact, I didn't understand what happened to that glowing globe and after everything comes to the present, what's the point? what did they get by digging all the past? no conclusion.
> 
> ...



i think ppl in this forum just love graphics... there was nothing special about the game... just graphics and cinematics...


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

Not everybody! For me a good story is all that I need to get going 

I remember playing NFS most wanted with a geforce FX5200 & GTA III ripped version  with only 640*480 resolution with minimum details.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yeah. Cevat, Patrice, Nomad & Altair are my men. Ezio too will be soon. He might take over Altair.
> 
> BTW, I started playin' GTA IV & I must say that this was THE best game of 2008. I don't why Niko didn't stand in my top 5 list, but he's among the top 10. The dialogues & the graphics all are awesome. It takes GTA series to a new height. Playin' this makes me feel like playin' a great game, whereas the other GTAs would make me feel "low-class". Awesome work, Rock*!
> 
> And, Bionic Commando too is awesome. Swingin' with the bionic arm is superb. Too bad GriN has to shut down 'cause of some financial crisis. Anyway, BC too is awesome.



GTA and low class ? Even in today's date, Vice City and San Andreas owns Crysis from left, right and center. Maybe it's about time you got out of the hype-hole.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> Not everybody! For me a good story is all that I need to get going
> 
> I remember playing NFS most wanted with a geforce FX5200 & GTA III ripped version  with only 640*480 resolution with minimum details.



Same thing to Me , i still do play GTA 4 daily for atleast one hr y i dono i like every GTA 

Story line the Best to keep game going on 

*@ Ethan *
How abt Metal Gear Solid 3 - snake eater i say the gameplay is moderate but the story is Gr8


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *@ Ethan *
> How abt Metal Gear Solid 3 - snake eater i say the gameplay is moderate but the story is Gr8


Not an MGS fan.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to try MGS3 on Pc can anyone suggest a good ps2 emulator.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2009)

I am addicted to Batman Arkham Asylum like crazy. I have finished 21% and have only encountered one of the many infamous grappling glitches which I solved by reloading the previous checkpoint . I also got past the second Scarecrow encounter without any glitches.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 7, 2009)

Finished GTA4 , climax should have been awesome but there was nothing special. The game felt incomplete, maybe rockstar did it intentionally to churn more $ from DLC. Although for 499/- its good value for money  .

Vice city is still the best GTA for me. 

Gonna play Crysis Warhead next.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Finished GTA4 , climax should have been awesome but there was nothing special. The game felt incomplete, maybe rockstar did it intentionally to churn more $ from DLC. Although for 499/- its good value for money  .
> 
> Vice city is still the best GTA for me.
> 
> Gonna play Crysis Warhead next.



there is nothing special in GTA 4 thats right , but tell me how is the grafix + gameplay , the grafix should be nice ??

Im still playing GTA 4 for 5 th time only for grafix


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> How abt Metal Gear Solid 3 - snake eater i say the gameplay is moderate but the story is Gr8



I palyed all the MGS titles except the 4tho one. I can simply say that it is the best stelth action game series ever made. Many people think that the splinter cell is the best stealth action game series. But I personally enjoyed playing MGS. If you haven't played it yet.. my advice is to grab a copy of MGS and MGS: sons of liberty before going for Snake Eater. 

@Ethan..

I will try that trick today.


----------



## angie (Sep 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I am addicted to Batman Arkham Asylum like crazy. I have finished 21% and have only encountered one of the many infamous grappling glitches which I solved by reloading the previous checkpoint . I also got past the second Scarecrow encounter without any glitches.


arkham asylum out?????


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> there is nothing special in GTA 4 thats right , but tell me how is the grafix + gameplay , the grafix should be nice ??
> 
> Im still playing GTA 4 for 5 th time only for grafix



No doubt the graphics and physics are awesome. I played on max resolution on my 22 inch monitor with all setings at high and traffic at max. 
The city has too much possibility of having a variety of missions, but not many were provided. Chopper handling on PC is simply not good as it was in earlier games, nor are there any crazy chopper missions. I have read that the DLC 'Gay tony' brings back the craziness into the game. I Hope it comes to PC soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 7, 2009)

angie said:


> arkham asylum out?????


The D2D version apparently with insane amount of bugs/glitches. It's better to wait for the retail release, rather than spoiling your experience with the current one.



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> I have read that the DLC 'Gay tony' brings back the craziness into the game. I Hope it comes to PC soon.


It's an Xbox 360 exclusive DLC.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's an Xbox 360 exclusive DLC.



Yes I know its a exclusive, It may never end on a PS3 but someday it may possibly  land  on PC.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Yes I know its a exclusive, It may never end on a PS3 but someday it may possibly  land  on PC.


That day isn't anytime soon, that's for sure. Both the DLC titles are going to be out on Dual Layer media on 29th October. I was really looking forward to play 'The Lost and Damned' but being a DLC content it wasn't feasible for me (no HDD). It's a really good thing that Rockstar is now releasing both of them combinedly on one single DVD.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Chopper handling on PC is simply not good as it was in earlier games, nor are there any crazy chopper missions.


You should try playing the game with the XBox 360 controller. Much better experience than a keyboard and mouse can provide.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> GTA and low class ? Even in today's date, Vice City and San Andreas owns Crysis from left, right and center. Maybe it's about time you got out of the hype-hole.



I greatly mentioned for me, right? SA & VC phucs for "ME". GTA IV rocks for me & for everybody. I don't take people's likeness of games in comparison, moreover I didn't even compare Crysis with GTAs, I compared GTA with GTA. Crysis' no hype for me & for everybody. Everybody agrees that it's visuals are the best till date & I'm just stressin' on it, that's all. And I'm a huge fan of EA & specially Crysis, I love every bit of that game. Anyway, no offense to anyone. I wrote what I liked in games. 

Addicted to Bionic Commando, great game! 

How's Raven Squad, guys? [Hope someone will answer me ]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> there is nothing special in GTA 4 thats right , but tell me how is the grafix + gameplay , the grafix should be nice ??
> 
> Im still playing GTA 4 for 5 th time only for grafix




Yeah, totally agree with you & me too, just crusin' around Liberty City with finished campaign. Awesome physics, cars physics are real, I feel like seein' a M3 in action with those suspension physics & everythin'.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 7, 2009)

drvarunmehta said:


> You should try playing the game with the XBox 360 controller. Much better experience than a keyboard and mouse can provide.



Well thx for the suggestion, but i feel more comfortable with Keyboard+ mouse combo. Although I'll be getting the 360 controller shortly to play racing games and games like Prototype. 
I have one PS2 like controller with vibration support but it does not work with every game these days  . Btw Currently playing grid with my current controller, feels great .


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B


^^WTF is this junk digit !!


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B
> 
> 
> ^^WTF is this junk digit !!


www.junkdigit.com/forum


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Well thx for the suggestion, but i feel more comfortable with Keyboard+ mouse combo. Although I'll be getting the 360 controller shortly to play racing games and games like Prototype.
> I have one PS2 like controller with vibration support but it does not work with every game these days  . Btw Currently playing grid with my current controller, feels great .
> 
> 
> ...



GTA 4 is well good with Keyboard & mouse


----------



## quan chi (Sep 7, 2009)

resident evil4 with mods.

not applied enhanced environment patch yet.

HIGH RESOLUTION LEON.

*inlinethumb62.webshots.com/44157/2475706750105451885S500x500Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/44844/2471925990105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

BETTER ENVIRONMENT

*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/44844/2471925990105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb26.webshots.com/45401/2960223760105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/43611/2996234420105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/44606/2832197310105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb31.webshots.com/42654/2849405950105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
BETTER CUTSCENES.

*inlinethumb61.webshots.com/45564/2908818840105451885S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 7, 2009)

@ damngoodman999 - You're right. Started to play GTA IV from the beginning. Darn! I forgot all the missions, I only remember some. It's good for me 'cause it's like playin' GTA IV for the first time . Awesome game. Saints Row 2's a hell compared to GTA IV. 

^Wow! All you guys are makin' me "buy" that game, looks awesome with those great mods. BTW, is it gonna make me sh*t?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @ damngoodman999 - You're right. Started to play GTA IV from the beginning. Darn! I forgot all the missions, I only remember some. It's good for me 'cause it's like playin' GTA IV for the first time . Awesome game. Saints Row 2's a hell compared to GTA IV.
> 
> ^Wow! All you guys are makin' me "buy" that game, looks awesome with those great mods. BTW, is it gonna make me sh*t?




Good boy !

Im searching for good GTA 4 mods , i cant get the suitable best mods
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ *quan chi*

Which mods did u apply , i dont see any mods ??


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone here feel that Bionic Commando sucks big time?

The weapons are like toy pistols at best, and that entire radiation limit stuff makes me sick. Fighting is lame, enemy AI is the worst ever but they have supersight, from a sniper rifle's range these guys can hit me with a assault rifle. And all mini bosses carry a battery on them that can be destroyed by kicking it, LOL.

The F***ing button dialogs in game are only for the X360 controller, is it so hard to implement keyboard button dialogs in the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2009)

^Don't know about you, but I enjoyed the game, especially the ending which was fantastic. I completed the game with the controller & didn't even bother hooking it up with mouse & keyboard controls. So no issues here.

Completed F.E.A.R 2: Reborn. What a super-short DLC? I was done with it in like 45 minutes flat.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

Just Installed Wolfenstein and Code of honor 3


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

tkin said:


> Anyone here feel that Bionic Commando sucks big time?
> 
> The weapons are like toy pistols at best, and that entire radiation limit stuff makes me sick. Fighting is lame, enemy AI is the worst ever but they have supersight, from a sniper rifle's range these guys can hit me with a assault rifle. And all mini bosses carry a battery on them that can be destroyed by kicking it, LOL.
> 
> The F***ing button dialogs in game are only for the X360 controller, is it so hard to implement keyboard button dialogs in the game.



wat to say thats CAPCOM game , first wen i started the game i just so upset - i thought it was so hideous , but i love the graphics especially i enjoyed the bionic arm & swinging in the air . fighting with that robots make me sick - the big one MOHOLE


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 8, 2009)

Completed Bionic Commando the game is a lame the radiation , shooting ascept are very bad though travesing through bionic arm is enjoyable at first but not for long.

Anyone knows how to extract the Music of GTA IV tried using Open IV but how to extract the music ?

@nvidiageek
Raven Squad is one of the worst games produced , as said by Kevin at Gamespot


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 8, 2009)

How is SECTION 8?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2009)

@quan chi and others, Please provide the links of mods that  you recommend before playing RE4.

How good is the keyboard mouse patch ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 8, 2009)

Reviews are not good for the game but i have play it to believe it,


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @quan chi and others, Please provide the links of mods that  you recommend before playing RE4.
> 
> How good is the keyboard mouse patch ?


Your one-stop-shop for everything you need to pimp up RE4: *z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=573

Use your PS2 like controller, it should work with this game.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Thx buddy


----------



## angie (Sep 8, 2009)

just installed devil may cry 4 and medal of honor pacific assault


----------



## quan chi (Sep 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ *quan chi*
> 
> Which mods did u apply , i dont see any mods ??


this thread has all your answers
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114317



tarey_g said:


> @quan chi and others, Please provide the links of mods that  you recommend before playing RE4.
> 
> How good is the keyboard mouse patch ?



well i own the legit copy of re4 and i dont have any regrets for the original textures which are pretty messed up. 

capcom released an official patch something like1.1.
*applying it first is highly recommended.*

it improves the game a bit.and makes it much better from its previous state.

NOW IF YOU WANT ANYTHING more than that apply albert's texture patch.link as given above.

this will make the game something equivalent to its original gamecube version with better textures.

NOW IF YOU WANT SOMETHING EXTRA more better than console versions.there are huge mods at your disposal.

try that link.

and if you are a re fan this game will never end for you.

i havent played any of its previous series but even after completing it once i still find it more interesting.

RECOMMENDATION:- PLAY IT USING GAMEPAD.even keyboard works fine if you can suit it.i finished it with a gamepad.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2009)

I have played each and every Resident Evil (PS/Dreamcast) game other than 4 and 5 , so dont want to miss 4 before playing 5 which is heading for PC on sept 15th .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 9, 2009)

Glide and Grapple problems are resolved now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 9, 2009)

Bionic Commando is really awesome, a different kind of game. Who loves it? I think most of 'em will love BC. Is Raven Squad that bad? I need a good FPS game, BTW, anyone please tell us how's Section 8?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2009)

Currently playing:
Ninja Gaiden II [XboX 360]

Kick ass game. This is probably the most brutal and gory hack-en-slash game ever released. Also one of the main reasons for me buying the 360 was to play this game. The difficulty level is simply insane. There are 2 default levels when your start the game 'Path of Acolyte' and 'Path of Warrior'. Feeling all pumped up, I started off with 'Path of Warrior' mode (assuming it would be equivalent of Normal mode in DMC and other games). Guess what? I got my ass handed to me right in the 3 fight sequence of the first level, first f*ckin' level! Promptly switched to 'Path of Acolyte' mode and things got easier and just completed chapter 2 after defeating Genshin. 

It was pretty apparent that the game's difficulty stands like below:
Path of Warrior = Hard mode in DMC 3/4
Path of Acolyte = Normal mode in DMC 3/4

Nevertheless, the game is so much fun I just can't express it. Wish Team Ninja developed such brutal titles for PC too. *SIGH*


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2009)

Playing Wolverine, nothing special but still not bad. 
If you never played Wolverine, you missed nothing  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B


----------



## quan chi (Sep 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Ninja Gaiden II [XboX 360]




yeah dude read ninja gaiden review months back.the game didnt got much points it was given 6/10 something like that.but it was mentioned 5 from that 6 has been given solely for the gameplay.though the gameplay is a bit monotonous.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2009)

Hell no! Game Trailers rated it a good 8/10 and even Gamespot had similar rating for it. Watch the video reviews and people are very impressed with the game. It never gets monotonous. With so many ways to obliterate an enemy, you'll never get bored. The best part is the variety of villains and boss fights in this game is awesome. Each level has different set of enemies and different boss fight, not to mention spawning mini-boss fights every now and then. It's fantastic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Ninja Gaiden II [XboX 360]
> 
> Kick ass game. This is probably the most brutal and gory hack-en-slash game ever released. Also one of the main reasons for me buying the 360 was to play this game. The difficulty level is simply insane. There are 2 default levels when your start the game 'Path of Acolyte' and 'Path of Warrior'. Feeling all pumped up, I started off with 'Path of Warrior' mode (assuming it would be equivalent of Normal mode in DMC and other games). Guess what? I got my ass handed to me right in the 3 fight sequence of the first level, first f*ckin' level! Promptly switched to 'Path of Acolyte' mode and things got easier and just completed chapter 2 after defeating Genshin.
> ...



According to me Ninja Gaiden is the best Hack & Slash game ever made. Even though I like heavenly word in hack and slash. I love ninja gaiden sigma for it's split second timing. I had a chance to take control over the ninja in my friend's house.. Holy Smokes..! it blew me away. It is the God of War for the x360(It is multiplatfrom thou).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> It is the God of War for the x360(It is multiplatfrom thou).


Exactly my thoughts. Although the gore level is trimmed down for the PS3 version. Anyway, I would have easily rated this over God of War, had it not been for God of War's extremely EPIC storyline and visual presentation. Gameplay wise NG2 butchers every other hack-en-slash, except for may be DMC series which is it's direct competitor.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Hell no! Game Trailers rated it a good 8/10 and even Gamespot had similar rating for it. Watch the video reviews and people are very impressed with the game. It never gets monotonous. With so many ways to obliterate an enemy, you'll never get bored. The best part is the variety of villains and boss fights in this game is awesome. Each level has different set of enemies and different boss fight, not to mention spawning mini-boss fights every now and then. It's fantastic.



sorry i forgot to mention. well i was talking about the chip review.which came months back


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 9, 2009)

^ chip! they are really odd customers if they say that Ninja Gaiden 2 is bore and repetitive and giving 6 for an epic game. This reminds me prototype review of digit mag.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 9, 2009)

^Is [PROTOTYPE] good? Someone please tell me how's Section 8?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2009)

^ me getting section 8 tomorrow...will play and tell then, i heard that game is crazy...something like a mixed up crysis, halo, call of duty...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2009)

Prototype is good really enjoyable.Some friends played Section 8 and they didnt liked it much


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 has been confirmed with a price of 1999/-


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ Bad price.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is the current status of pricing.

Batman Arkham Asylum - 699
Resident Evil 5  - 1999
NFS Shift - 899

Only Red Faction Guerilla Pricing is pending now.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

yes to Arkham Asylum 

will be a bit careful with Shift.

strict NO for RE5


----------



## hahahari (Sep 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Is [PROTOTYPE] good? Someone please tell me how's Section 8?



Prototype is real fun to play. I just finished it yesterday. The game is not too long, neither too short. The right mix of combat and quite.. not too liner either that means fun....

Real the whole review at my blog

Prototype PC review

PS: Do leave your comments


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm getting Red Faction Guerilla as rumours are that it would be available for 499/- since the developer are Violation , strict no to NFS Shift.
Would be downloading RE5.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Resident Evil 5 has been confirmed with a price of 1999/-


Well, that ensures rampant piracy of RE 5 here, was thinking of buying it, that thought's out of the window, TPB here I come.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

^Me too. Has it been released? So, Section 8's not worth buyin', eh? Currently addicted to Bionic Commando.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Me too. Has it been released? So, Section 8's not worth buyin', eh? Currently addicted to Bionic Commando.


Not officially but .....................

For those who dLd torrents, is the Openbittorrent tracker off-line??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2009)

Section 8 is better for MP not so good for SP


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> Not officially but .....................
> 
> For those who dLd torrents, is the Openbittorrent tracker off-line??


Nevermind, it's down too, looks like the MAFIAA just tightened it's grip over other trackers, if TPB wasn't enough.

Back to topic: Section 8 looks a lot like tribes and Halo mixed, graphics are bad, i mean really really bad, but MP looks awesome, hope it's free of bugs and other issues.

September 15 is a lucky day, a lot of cool games are going live;

Batman AA, NFS Shift, RE 5, Red Faction.

Thinking of buying Shift and Batman.

Gonna steal RE 5.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

Hell! Section 8's bad, eh? I think I'll love it. I'm dwnldin' it right now. Hope Shift's not as as big as Batman . I saw Section 8 trailer and it impressed me. Have anybody played S8 here?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 10, 2009)

Justice League Heroes(PSP)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

^What 'bout you, Sun, have you played Section 8?


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hell! Section 8's bad, eh? I think I'll love it. I'm dwnldin' it right now. Hope Shift's not as as big as Batman . I saw Section 8 trailer and it impressed me. Have anybody played S8 here?


I said the graphics are bad, no idea about gameplay.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

Darn! I just read the Crysis page in Wikipedia & I feel like installin' that game again & start from the beginnin' of the game. What an awesome game! No game has such "thrive" to play, not even AC. *For Me*. I'm "worshippin'" Crysis ???. Eagerly waitin' for Crysis 2 in which we'll be controllin' Nanosuit 2 with more "grunt"! Hell! All those descriptions 'bout Crysis, is makin' me play it again. But now I'll play Crysis WARHEAD for a change.

*AWESOME WORK, CEVAT & EA!!*



BTW, any news 'bout next BiA?


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Darn! I just read the Crysis page in Wikipedia & I feel like installin' that game again & start from the beginnin' of the game. What an awesome game! No game has such "thrive" to play, not even AC. *For Me*. I'm "worshippin'" Crysis ???. Eagerly waitin' for Crysis 2 in which we'll be controllin' Nanosuit 2 with more "grunt"! Hell! All those descriptions 'bout Crysis, is makin' me play it again. But now I'll play Crysis WARHEAD for a change.
> 
> *AWESOME WORK, CEVAT & EA!!*
> 
> ...


Crysis 2 will SUCK, in terms of graphics, a console game can do as much only.

Also probably it will show a lot of bugs and lack a lot of Graphics settings, not at all impressed by the platform shift.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2009)

^graphics are always crap on consoles when compared to that of the PC's.....and let the game release man, u work at crytek or what. In my opinion, crysis 2 will rock(console or PC)....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> Crysis 2 will SUCK, in terms of graphics, a console game can do as much only.
> 
> Also probably it will show a lot of bugs and lack a lot of Graphics settings, not at all impressed by the platform shift.




Ya because of consoles they reduced grafix , so we donot need much higher grafix card now , i think i am happy we dont need to update grafix card now / up to 2 years . now a days games are coming with not much grafix need -


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> ^graphics are always crap on consoles when compared to that of the PC's.....and let the game release man, u work at crytek or what. In my opinion, crysis 2 will rock(console or PC)....


Did you watch the Cry-Engine 3 demo?? Watch it in HD and compare it to Crysis Maxed out gameplay, you'll learn the difference in no times.

I don't work in Crytek but hang around a lot of forums, everywhere PC gamers say the same, Crysis 2 GFx will suck compared to Crysis. Believe it or not, no developer fed by EA will develop 2 different version of the same game, crysis runs HD texture on PC, something consoles can't achieve now, so Crytek will not include extra HD texture in the game for PC gamers.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^What 'bout you, Sun, have you played Section 8?


Nope and don't plan on playing it either. From now on it's only good games for me. Won't waste any more time with average flicks.
I'm playing these:
Champions Online MMO (PC)
Batman Arkham Asylum (Xbox 360)
Justice League Heroes (PSP)
Superman:Shadow of Apokolips (PS2)....pretty cool game.

Too much into DC and superhero stuff these days.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally Batman


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys, has anyone tried Dirt2? 

IGN says:

Dirt 2 is prettier than its predecessor, has more varied tracks and a functional multiplayer offering. What it doesn’t have is a focus on pure time-trial rally races, which is really what I expect from a rally game. The other disciplines are fun to dabble in, but I’m old school and want a bit more tradition from a racing game. Dirt 2 is a solid racing game with some really fun events and a slick menu system, but it could use a little less of the arcade action and a bit more of the sim. I think the vast majority of racing fans are going to love what Dirt 2 has to offer, but there will be a few who long for the days when a hill climb was considered the ultimate racing experience.

1up says:

Ultimately though, my complaints about DiRT 2 are very minor. The game captures the fun of arcade racing while keeping its little toe in the simulation pool. It's only a minor step up from GRiD, but DiRT 2 continues Codemaster's work to perfect its already entertaining racing formula. The game will probably disappoint gamers looking for a hardcore, rally simulation, but the truth is they'll probably be having too much fun to notice.

teamxbox says:

Don’t be deterred by the subject matter if you think you don’t like racing games. Dirt 2 is charming, fun and exciting all rolled up into one big ball. A lot of times when we review games here at TeamXbox, we don’t really end up playing them all that much after the review is done—even the good ones. But Dirt 2 is one of those games I can pick up at any time and still have a great time. And that simple designation is the best recommendation I can possibly give a game.

eurogamer says:

But thrilling moments, slick presentation and a robust driving model are only part of the equation. They need to be matched by effective balance and pacing in the meat of the game's single-player mode, in both progression and engagement with other drivers, of which the studio is making a big deal. And we can't call that until we've dug deep into a review build, so hang tight. Impressive in practice, let's hope DiRT 2 makes a clean jump in the final. 


Reviews look pleasing and am waiting for it's release in India!!

Been long since I played a long lasting siml racing game.


----------



## constantine (Sep 11, 2009)

@nvidiageek - Section 8 sucks!! its way too boring ! only thing tht looks good is the suit nothing else! its mainly a multiplayer game but for tht too its an average game . very few weapons in the game! personal rating - 5.5/10 ! worth playin ? - NO!!!!

and prototype rocks ! amazing game !  personal rating - 8.5/10

and Bionic commando is pretty good too , repetitive but worth the play! 

P.S- S8 is noting like how its in the trailer i loved the trailer too but they really let me down ......

dling - batman now! is shift out yet? 

4 days to RE5 ! yea baby!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 11, 2009)

Playing Wolverine, Its not as bad as i initially thought. Yesterday i was hooked to it for 3 hrs straight.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone played Darkest of Days ?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone of you completed batman here ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya because of consoles they reduced grafix , so we donot need much higher grafix card now , i think i am happy we dont need to update grafix card now / up to 2 years . now a days games are coming with not much grafix need -



Yeah, how much can anyone make anymore realistic? Crysis' & GTA IV's graphics are more realistic than any game till date. I don't know how much more they can improve graphics of games. GTA IV's graphics are realistic, how can they improve more than that? 

@tkin - As cyborg47 said, we can't judge right now. There's not even a trailer, so it might be more awesome. darkSector's graphics were dull on the consoles, whereas the PC version's graphics was awesome. But, Crysis 2 is sure gonna rock!

@constantine - Hell man! I'm half done dwnldin', it's 2.57 Gigs, stoppin' it now makes me cry. PHUC! Maybe I'll like it. Is it worth tryin'?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2009)

Got Batman Arkham Asylum finally. Thinking of starting off with it once my Dell 24 inch arrives (early next week) and play it in full HD along with the rest of the titles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^Have you tried Section 8, Ethan?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Have you tried Section 8, Ethan?


Not interested in it. Earlier, I was, but not now. I thought it was a Single Player campaign based game, but turns out, it's relying more on multi-player. Since I'm not really much into multi-player (with F.E.A.R 2: Project Origins multiplayer being an exception), so didn't feel like wasting time on this one.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 11, 2009)

Got The Darkest Days just due to my sheer interest in time travel and stuff.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

Does S8 have a proper storyline?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Does S8 have a proper storyline?


What do you think? Also what's a "proper" storyline?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

Darkest of Days have received poor scores from various game reviewers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2009)

Red Faction time baby. Finally can now play it on the PC. Also there is an exclusive DLC coming out for the PC version.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^I mean, single-player campaign. Is there a *PLOT* in single-player campaign?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^I mean, single-player campaign. Is there a *PLOT* in single-player campaign?


Every game has a plot, even the dumbest one of them. If you're asking how good it is, then I'm not sure. I couldn't even find a single video review of this game either, so this is a strict no-no for me, unless Game Trailers review can convince me otherwise.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^Fine. Thank you.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> Did you watch the Cry-Engine 3 demo?? Watch it in HD and compare it to Crysis Maxed out gameplay, you'll learn the difference in no times.
> 
> I don't work in Crytek but hang around a lot of forums, everywhere PC gamers say the same, Crysis 2 GFx will suck compared to Crysis. Believe it or not, no developer fed by EA will develop 2 different version of the same game, crysis runs HD texture on PC, something consoles can't achieve now, so Crytek will not include extra HD texture in the game for PC gamers.



Compare farcy 2 pc and console..whicih one do u feel is better??...PC ofcourse, as the consoles were not able to run the game with those high end graphics, ubisoft had to reduce the graphics, the same will happen to crysis 2....we all have seen ONLY the console versions of cryEngine 3 demo, so dont expect crytek to copy and paste the console game to PC....u shudnt actually believe whatever ppl say on forums, most of them speak crap as if they know everything, better do ur own research


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^
+1

Currently addicted to Bionic Commando, super game. Do I have to play Bionic Commando Rearmed to understand the plot correctly?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 11, 2009)

NFS shift got 9/10 from IGN...oh boy oh boy i cant wait for this game, will buy the original for sure! hope it beats GRID..heres the link..
*pc.ign.com/articles/102/1023587p1.html


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyway how much does shift cost here???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 11, 2009)

WTH you guys going gaga over? Are you guys damn sure that console's capability of rendering graphics sucks? Ofcourse they suck, but they will do better than most of the GFX cards we own. Definitely we can run GTA IV on a pc with ultrahigh settings and @ 60fps which is not achievable in consoles(Thank X360 for this). How many of you guys sure that a gtx 260 or gtx275 would run games like Uncharted2, killzone2, MGS4 like the ps3 did. I mean don't bash consoles yelling that their graphics sucks(atleast not on ps3 ). We don't know the real performance of consoles on CryEngine2 what we saw is just a demo. And that demo was made quite a time ago.

The reason for the low graphics thing on consoles in that demo may be coz of  multiplatfrom thing. So, if you want to bash a console on the graphics don't bash whole family of consoles.. as we have some decent consoles for graphics out there. Tell the name of the console and bash. Sorry if you think I'm bashing a console.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 11, 2009)

^ hey im just talking abt cryEngine 2's graphics on consoles...not bashing consoles!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 11, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> ^ hey im just talking abt cryEngine 2's graphics on consoles...not bashing consoles!



That's what I am saying. The reason for low gfx on consoles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^^And now, why the hell you two fightin' for? Consoles' graphics are great, but PC's are the best. Some games look good in consoles & some on PC. Darn! I haven't even completed CoJ: BiB, I kept playin' that since 1 month 'til Bionic Commando showed up. I was on Chapter VII & now when I load the game, there's no profile! Any of you guys have a save for CoJ: BiB Chapter VII? If yes, please upload it people. Thank You.


----------



## forsakndude (Sep 11, 2009)

hi i am new to forum i am pradeep


 i am more into mmorpg... current guild master with 100+ members in cabal global ^_^


----------



## quan chi (Sep 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Does S8 have a* proper* storyline?


till now there is no game with your "proper" storyline.

none of the games has any proper storyline.even dmc series has many flaws.

lol even these days movies also dont have forget 'proper' even storyline.

dude one friendly piece of advice please dont take it otherwise.
people really here are pissed off with your stupid even lower than kiddish type of queries.

if you want to play sector 8 then just try it why you ask each and every member individually.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

^Advise taken. You're right, maybe I should just play games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 11, 2009)

Indeed. You ask a lot. Tell me how many games have you finished in last 1 year? You spend more time asking and less time playing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> till now there is no game with your "proper" storyline.
> 
> none of the games has any proper storyline.even dmc series has many flaws.



First of all.. DMC series was completely saved by the combat system and polished gameplay.. except the DMC2. And i completely don't agree with your statement that "None of the games has any proper storyline". If it is.. what are the games like God of War, Prince of Persia, Max payne, Kane and lynch, Shadow of Colossus, Secrets of Monkey Island, Call of Duty 4, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill 2?

you have said that movies don't have proper lines.. I would comment on that.. but i will be warned for going off the thread's topic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2009)

@Sun - You all are right, I'm a more of "asker" type than player. I'll change soon. BTW for Q: Crysis / WARHEAD, AC, PoP '08...I can't remember. I've completed all of 'em once I bought, but not with CoJ: BiB.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2009)

Red faction guerilla leaked ón internet.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> First of all.. DMC series was completely saved by the combat system and polished gameplay.. except the DMC2. And i completely don't agree with your statement that "None of the games has any proper storyline". If it is.. what are the games like God of War, Prince of Persia, Max payne, Kane and lynch, Shadow of Colossus, Secrets of Monkey Island, Call of Duty 4, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill 2?



well yes you have a point i dont deny it completely.but i am not fully incorrect.from that list i have completed Max payne2, Prince of Persia,Call of Duty 4

i wonder why havent you added mafia??

well to your query

lets take max payne agree nice story.perfect story for a game.
similarly pop even pop has many flaws (i forgot those now)but has storyline perfect for a game.

cod4.well its still one of my favourite fps games i have ever played.

but for proper storyline i beg to differ.

almost all of the above titles FOLLOWS LINEAR storyline.example:-take cod4

story:-main mission:- hunt down terrorist imran zakhev,
          submission:-search for his son.
          now add a bit of captain price's background(zakhev's history)
and add some fantastic gameplay element (like spice) in between and a thrilling climax you get cod4.

well from my experience till now there are only few games like mafia and call of cthulhu whose stories were mostly flawless and presented properly.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> you have said that movies don't have proper lines.. I would comment on that.. but i will be warned for going off the thread's topic.



please read my lines again. i have clearly used these words in the prefix "*even these days*"

that dosent means all the current movies are worthless.but majority are.

even i can go on listing many bolly+hollywood meaningless storyline movies.but as you previously said that will also lead to offtopic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> well yes you have a point i dont deny it completely.but i am not fully incorrect.from that list i have completed Max payne2, Prince of Persia,Call of Duty 4
> 
> i wonder why havent you added mafia??
> 
> ...



How can a story be dynamic. Every story Even the Mafia(sorry i forgot it the first time) has a linear story line and strait forward. Actually we can divide the gameplay into linear and dynamic.    

Flaws in POP? I will beg to hear those.


----------



## constantine (Sep 12, 2009)

@nvidiageek - i'd say S8 is not worth playin . the story sucks! theres absolutely nothing solid to it ! doesnt feel like a story at all feels like multiplayer. but again its upto you ? 

waiting for RE5 , red faction guerrilla and AVP ! 

ps - District 9 - was F***in amazin! what a storyline ! hats off to Neil and peter ! 
MUST watch movie ! movie of the year ! for sure!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> How many of you guys sure that a gtx 260 or gtx275 would run games like Uncharted2, killzone2, MGS4 like the ps3 did.


Not only can I guarantee that, but I am willing to bet a PS3 on it if a PC can't do better than PS3 with the graphic card you mentioned. You do realise that your comparing PS3's RSX GPU to a GTX260, which is not even comparable to an HD4850, leave alone GTX275. If there are PC versions of those games, I can bet every last penny in my a/c that it would look miles better on the PC than on the PS3. Provided it's optimised properly and coupled with the right PC hardware, nothing compares to a PC; plain and simple.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> How can a story be dynamic. Every story Even the Mafia(sorry i forgot it the first time) has a linear story line and strait forward. Actually we can divide the gameplay into linear and dynamic.
> 
> Flaws in POP? I will beg to hear those.



yes you got the point.almost all the stories of a game are linear and has to be linear.without it it will become a bit difficult for the developers to maintain the proper flow of the gameplay.

btw call of ctulhu is an exception. play it.it shows how beautifully the developers have fused two stories of hp.lovecroft into one and made this game.the narration is excellent with the presentation.
too bad it almost got unnoticed due to improper promos.

even after finishing the game (if you were not attentive during the gameplay) you will keep wondering wtf the story was.


as far as pop is concerned i have to give it another shot to recall those flaws. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Not only can I guarantee that, but I am willing to bet a PS3 on it if a PC can't do better than PS3 with the graphic card you mentioned. You do realise that your comparing PS3's RSX GPU to a GTX260, which is not even comparable to an HD4850, leave alone GTX275. If there are PC versions of those games, I can bet every last penny in my a/c that it would look miles better on the PC than on the PS3. Provided it's optimised properly and coupled with the right PC hardware, nothing compares to a PC; plain and simple.



yes a ps3 gpu is roughly equivalent to a 7800gtx.
so comparision of it with a 8800gt will also be non reasonable.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yeah, how much can anyone make anymore realistic? Crysis' & GTA IV's graphics are more realistic than any game till date. I don't know how much more they can improve graphics of games. GTA IV's graphics are realistic, how can they improve more than that?
> 
> @tkin - As cyborg47 said, we can't judge right now. There's not even a trailer, so it might be more awesome. darkSector's graphics were dull on the consoles, whereas the PC version's graphics was awesome. But, Crysis 2 is sure gonna rock!
> 
> @constantine - Hell man! I'm half done dwnldin', it's 2.57 Gigs, stoppin' it now makes me cry. PHUC! Maybe I'll like it. Is it worth tryin'?


GTA 4 was NOT realistic, not at all, it looked good, the lighting was pretty, a lot of Bloom and stuff BUT its no where close to matching Crysis, even after 2 yrs Crysis is still the most visually impressive game out there. There's no trailer but any game that can run on console can not even look close to Crysis, Cevat Yerli pointed that out in an interview. Even related to Crysis 2 he said that it will not look as good as the Crysis in consoles, it will be the best looking game on a CONSOLE.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 12, 2009)

@constantine - Thank you for replyin'. I thought of watchin' District 9, but somehow I didn't. By lookin' at you, praisin' that, I'm gonna watch it. New AvP game, eh?

Thank you, tkin for praisin' Crysis for it's awesome visuals. It's THE realistic visual game ever created. As I said earlier, it'll be beaten only by Crysis 2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 13, 2009)

@tkin- i dont think crysis 2 will be the best looking console game, from what i've seen in the GDC demo...anyway, may be they'll optimise it better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

Currently playing:
Batman Arkham Asylum [PC]
Red Faction: Guerilla [PC]
Ninja Gaiden II [X360]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey ETHAN how is Red Faction: Guerilla ? Would you please tell me what kind of gameplay is in this game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the game. It's a bit similar to Mercenaries 2 (not entirely though). Gameplay is simple, you need to perform certain pre-determined tasks which would unlock your missions. You form a part of the Red Faction: Guerilla unit. Your main objective is to destroy critical stronghold points of EDF (Earth Defense Force), which is an organisation terrorising Martian residents (humans) and forcing them to work as per their rules. I haven't gone far into the game to know the full storyline and since I haven't played the earlier instalments, I'm pretty much clueless as to who is doing what. 

Your task mainly involves driving to certain key locations indicated on the map/GPS. The area in mars has been split into six sectors; Parker, Eos, Dust, Oasis, Free fire zone and Badlands. Each sector has it's EDF bases in them and you need to destroy these bases to reduce EDF's control over them and eventually gaining control over that sector. You start off with the Parker sector. The EDF bases are marked in blue, they have a priority level assigned to them; Medium and Maximum. Based on this level you can expect the number of enemies that barge in on you and also it's importance level. Medium had relatively less number of enemies and Maximum, well I don't know yet as I haven't been to one, but I'm expecting it to be large enemy concentration in there. Pretty much everything in this game is destructible, courtesy; haVok physics. 

You need to destroy a lot of location and once you do that you'll have salvage remains. Salvage in this game is like your normal currency points. The more you acquire left over salvages from the destruction, the more upgrades you can perform or gain new weapons. The weapon upgrades are done at your base's safehouse by a cute British chick called Samanya. Anyway you also have certain side missions like rescuing some miners who are held captive by EDF. You also have missions wherein you need to protect Red Faction areas which are raided by EDF. Helping them out raises your morale meter and the higher your morale, the better are the chances of the Red Faction members helping you during a fight. Your morale can also drop if the civilians are killed in action or you shoot them down. 

There are quite a few things which I may have not encountered. The game seems very long and is pretty engaging. Although it's not optimised at all. The frame rates take a huge hit once objects are blown off, especially when you plant satchel discharge to blow up a rebel base. It drops to as low as 12fps. I tried lowering a lot of detail, but nothing seems to work. So people with low end systems won't be able to enjoy this one. This is a complete disaster as the Xbox 360 demo performed way better than this.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Ethan


----------



## manugupta29 (Sep 14, 2009)

Currently playing:

Resident evil 4 (pc)

JUST FINISHED THE PROTOTYPE. GOOD GAME.
GRAPHICS-6
GAMEPLAY-8
STORY-7
VALUE FOR MONEY-8
SOUND-7(VERY VERY LOW VOLUME)
OVERALL RATING-7.5 

ANYBODY AGREE WTH MY RATING............PLEASE TELL ME.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 14, 2009)

^ You can't rate the sound effects of a game by the amount of volume


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

Have anybody noticed that the sound volume of prototype is painfully very low ?

Can anybody tell me how to fix this ? All of my other games are giving me perfect sound except this one.


----------



## constantine (Sep 14, 2009)

@nvidiageek - did you watch D 9 ? liked it ? 

@Ethan - RF-G rated 8.3 gamespot. and your review sounds nice too . dl-in now! 

@topgear - the sound thing is cause of your audio format setting - set it to 16 bit 44100hz! works perfectly then! 

damn - arkham asylum is takin forever to dl! 

and whens Dark void comin out?


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> Have anybody noticed that the sound volume of prototype is painfully very low ?
> Can anybody tell me how to fix this ? All of my other games are giving me perfect sound except this one.


Well, you have to live with it, its one of the most irritating bugs ever. I played in XP, where for movies too the volume is about 20% with my Creative 2.1. For Prototype, I got decent audio @ 85-90%. That's about all I could to solve the issue, bt I did get decent audio after cranking up the volume, dunno why others didn't.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

^^50% on my MX-5021 and my room was shaking after missile attacks!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

The reason why Red Faction Guerilla is running slow on many system being the game uses physx heavily but not uses GPU for physx rather uses CPU so people with a quad are able to run the game very well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> The reason why Red Faction Guerilla is running slow on many system being the game uses physx heavily but not uses GPU for physx rather uses CPU so people with a quad are able to run the game very well.


Don't think so. People with Core i7 are facing issues as well. It's not optimised. I have seen more physics generated from Havok in Stranglehold and Mercenaries 2 and those didn't drop any frames. It runs flawlessly on the 360 too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 14, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 is on(you know where)

I wanted it but almost out of bandwidth.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone knows whether batman supports dx10 ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

@Ethan 
How much fps did you get in Red Faction Guerilla and at what resolution  ?

I have E4600 , 2GB DDR RAM , Palit GTS 2501GB DDR3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> @Ethan
> How much fps did you get in Red Faction Guerilla and at what resolution  ?
> 
> I have E4600 , 2GB DDR RAM , Palit GTS 2501GB DDR3.


It varies from 30fps-40fps on an average @1280x1024 resolution with 4X AA and rest of the details at high. Drops to 12-22fps when destroying towers. Tried reducing Shadow detail, Particle detail and soft Shadows, heck even tried dropping the AA to 2X, but had very little effect on boosting the frame rates. It doesn't seem to scale at all.



dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone knows whether batman supports dx10 ?


On the PC? No it doesn't. At least I couldn't find any noticeable DX10 executable file in it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

So what do you think the fps i would be getting at 1400X900 res.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> So what do you think the fps i would be getting at 1400X900 res.


Pretty much the same if not more, I suppose. We are both handicapped by a weak processor.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you post some screens of gameplay would helpful me to decide whether should i go for the game or not as eurogamer.net as a article which says you can run the game easily with a dual core and 9600GT


----------



## lalsingh (Sep 14, 2009)

Devilmay cry 4, call of duty 4 and 5, counter strike 1.6, mafia war on facebook


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Can you post some screens of gameplay would helpful me to decide whether should i go for the game or not as eurogamer.net as a article which says you can run the game easily with a dual core and 9600GT


I'd suggest going over a few YouTube videos rather than relying on screenshots of the game. Whenever I'm lost with a game, I YouTube for it's gameplay and that gets the job done.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pretty much the same if not more, I suppose. We are both handicapped by a weak processor.



What processor ? 
bad news if my X3 720 + GTX 260 wont handle it on 1680x1050


----------



## maryjohn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all..

right now i am Addicted to play NEED FOR SPEED - Series (carbon is most from them)
i m going to craazzyy while i m playing it on ma XBOX360


----------



## quan chi (Sep 14, 2009)

bully scholarship edition.
rainbow six vegas2.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 14, 2009)

lol bully has some really funny dialogues.
*inlinethumb48.webshots.com/46191/2749551020105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb64.webshots.com/30463/2787779290105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb58.webshots.com/40313/2007762440105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb19.webshots.com/3282/2646260710105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb06.webshots.com/44933/2196068030105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb47.webshots.com/28654/2023241630105451885S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

@ constantine - will try this & let you know.

@ Techalomaniac and desibond - I'm playing prototype using my headphone attached with the speaker most of time and the speakers ( Altec BXR 1121 ) all volume switch is set to 50% and @ windows the master volume is set to 100% on xp x64


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2009)

Addicted to Most Wanted. I am on 10th black list now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> What processor ?
> bad news if my X3 720 + GTX 260 wont handle it on 1680x1050


Mine is a Core2Duo E6300 at stock speeds. Yours should be easily better than mine, I presume, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone please put in your comments on RE5 what fps you are getting and how is the mouse support some are saying its better to play with a controller.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 15, 2009)

playing red faction nowdays , had to overclock my GPU to get a constant 40 Fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2009)

The time has finally come, after a long wait, I can now peacefully play the most superior version of Resident Evil 5. Yes the PC version is officially kick-ass and how? Read on.

For those who ran the benchmarks, it's pretty much the same performance you can expect in the full game. I cranked up everything to Max settings and even set it to 8X AA. I can easily get 50-60fps indoors. In heavy action sequences, it pretty stable at 40fps, has minor stutters on rare occasions. 

The game look awesome and read my lips, it's much sharper and extremely detailed compared to the consoles. I just started off with the initial level and it was a breeze finally controlling the game through mouse and keyboard. So how is the mouse and keyboard controls, you all may ask? Well, it's awesome. Capcom have finally got it right and properly integrated it's support in the game. I found the mouse sensitivity a bit low though. Also you have to stop to aim properly. You can't move your mouse to a whole 360 degree angle whilst holding down the any of the WSAD keys. You need to let go off them to aim move the mouse fluidly. The mapping is done perfectly, no issues there. 

I can't type any more as I desperately need to get back to the game. It's something I've been waiting for a long time to play. All I can say is, Thank you Capcom, you're simply the best of the best. Feel free to drop any queries folks, I'll get back to you with it.

Screenshots:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46393_vxaie/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-03-00-79.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46394_mvtsm/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-03-50-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46395_36azf/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-08-29-21.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46396_7ibb5/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-10-51-81.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46397_fgt2e/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-13-00-18.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46398_b9kg9/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-13-58-53.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46399_lzbvi/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-18-12-28.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46400_nplex/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-20-13-46.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46401_mvjc5/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-20-21-04.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46402_cupya/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-21-43-65.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46403_18i09/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-25-34-67.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46405_wixzc/RE5DX9%202009-09-15%2014-25-37-71.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ Great screenshots, me playing RE4 currently.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess the running sidewards and shooting works in PC version ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> I guess the running sidewards and shooting works in PC version ?


Simultaneously? No. You'll have to stop-aim-shoot, just like in RE4. I'm on chapter 2 Act 1 now. It's freaking awesome.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh.. you are making me thirsty for this game.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

@ Ethan 

Does the whole game sheva will be there ??? 

In the wat is the difference from RE4 to RE5 ?? leave of the grafix !!  gameplay thrilling , adventures , variety of weapons ??

most probably how is the story line ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 15, 2009)

@Ethan....No offence but are you alright? Getting enough sleep lately? I mean you got a freakin modded Xbox 360 and still you're playing all the new games on PC. C'mon mate!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2009)

allwyn bhai might be cursing Mayans.. why they haven't made 48 hours a day. 

I am now on blacklist 8. Guess what... my driving skills improved tremendously after playing Grid. Now i can breeze any race. But I am lagging in the drag races. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan....No offence but are you alright? Getting enough sleep lately? I mean you got a freakin modded Xbox 360 and still you're playing all the new games on PC. C'mon mate!


I bought the 360 to play only console exclusive titles. Multi-platform titles are best played on PC. And being a PC gamer and a console gamer for years now, I can safely say that a PC is probably the best gaming platform. There is no way on earth I would abandon PC gaming. Not even if there was to be a PS4 release slated tomorrow. BTW I have plenty of titles loaded for my 360, so I'm good to go for it. I just need to manage some time now to toggle between PC and 360 titles. The backlog has grown significantly considering the downpour of games we had this month. I guess it stops once I get NFS: sh*t, oh pardon me, shift and probably Halo ODST for 360. 

@damngoodman999: Sheva sticks with you throughout the game. How can you leave your partner behind? 

Difference between this and RE4, well it's a tough catch actually. I loved RE4 right from the beginning. It was a blend of true horror and action. This is pure action and you don't have much horrifying moments (at least not yet). The core gameplay remains the same, nothing changes. Weapons haven't changed much, I currently have M92F handgun, H&K MP5 machine gun and have given Sheva the VZ61 machine gun. There a lots more to come from what I saw on the Internet. 

Basically, it's RE4 with higher graphical bump and a African location. The game is undoubtedly fun. If you have enjoyed RE4 then this won't disappoint much. The only f*cking downside to this game is that Capcom for some stupid reason decided to leave out offline split screen co-op for this game. This is an insanely stupid move. I was looking forward to completing this with my brother, but guess what there is only an online co-op option. The storyline isn't anything epic, so it's the usual cheesy zombie drama which you don't need much detail on. Just get the game and play it. Rest will follow.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

yee haa. In less than few hours, Will be playing NFS Shift. Download from EA Store is currently in progress and by the rate it is going, the download will complete in just few hours, in time to start playing by EOD today at home 

Extremely simple way of purchasing and downloading from EA Store. 

I feel that it's better than purchasing a hard copy. 

I hope that this games lives up to the huge positive reviews that it recieved!!


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yee haa. In less than few hours, Will be playing NFS Shift. Download from EA Store is currently in progress and by the rate it is going, the download will complete in just few hours, in time to start playing by EOD today at home
> 
> Extremely simple way of purchasing and downloading from EA Store.
> 
> ...



desiibond, how much did you pay to directly buy from EA Store. Any idea of the system requirement's. Does it run in my system (i hope my Graphics Card supports) to play in minimum details at least. Right now not able to buy a new Graphics Card (a GTX 260 atleast) to play recent and new games .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

paid 999/- for the game. 

EA says:

Supported Video Cards

    * ATI Radeon X1800 XT 512MB or greater
    * NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT 256MB or greater.

Processor – Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6 GHz or faster


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

^ Dont buy games from EA Stores they have a history of bad reputation where if in case you want to download the game again after a year they will charge you again beware.

Anyone tried the Batman Arkham Asylum Pc Patch which enables Phsyx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ That's okay as I keep my games very carefully and I have a bad reputation of not playing game more than once.

But I will certainly keep this in my mind. Thanks a ton for informing the same. 

so, steam is better choice right?

This one I downloaded coz I am yet to find the game in stores and I just can't wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 16, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The only f*cking downside to this game is that Capcom for some stupid reason decided to leave out offline split screen co-op for this game. This is an insanely stupid move. I was looking forward to completing this with my brother, but guess what there is only an online co-op option.



You mean multiplayer co op is only available online ? not even on LAN !! I dont miss split screen but no LAN support will be a bummer.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

Steam is the best.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 16, 2009)

@Ethan - Don't forget to tell me if there are any jumpin'-my-a*s-off moments, OK? And how's RF: G? 

@desii - Oh! Man, I can't wait to lay my hands on SHIFT, darn! NFS' THE best racin' genre of all time. GRID came & won award just in the year 2006-7, but NFS' got history people, history! Hell I can't wait!

How's *RE5 & RF: G*, people?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

RE5 in a while


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> You mean multiplayer co op is only available online ? not even on LAN !! I dont miss split screen but no LAN support will be a bummer.


LAN co-op is available I believe, but split screen is off.

I'm removing Need for Speed: Shift. ATI users, bad new for us, this game rapes (I literally mean it) the card in and out. It's an unoptimised garbage. Don't want to disappoint the pumped up NFS fans, but I wanted to check what the hype was all about. I guess I was better off playing GriD. This game isn't remotely comparable to it. I'm totally confused with the reviews it has got all over the place. The game is hardly average at the best, forget being the best in the series.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ah. what GPU do you have. 

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17606069&postcount=200

this guy says:

Spent a few hours with the PC version now. Yes, ATI cards have some issues at the moment it seems, but nothing as bad as what posters above are saying. I am running a X2 550 and a 4870 with 4 gigs of ram. I tried a few different setups everything from everything maxed to no AA and medium settings. With no AA on my fps goes from 60-50, it drops as I go up of course but with everything maxed it's still above 30fps at all times. I just locked the frame rate to 30 through the config file and maxed it all out until a fix is in place, be it driver or patch. I did not really notice a lack of graphic options, it has the standard stuff you would expect. I do wish you could turn off the cockpit blur though.

I am enjoying the game quite a bit though. It's just the right mix of sim and arcade for me. I can't play a GT game for more than 15 minutes, and I lasted maybe an hour with Forza 2. The cockpit view is the reason to play this game though. The game feels and looks great in motion behind the wheel, and with the sound cranked it is just an awesome ride.

Here are some screens I grabbed with fraps btw (Don't mind the jpg compression, it looks much better in motion)

let me test it out in my rig tonight!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ah. what GPU do you have.
> let me test it out in my rig tonight!!


I have an HD4850. I tried switching OFF shadows and lowering motion blur detail, but it still hovers in 28-30 range. It drops when you have more amount of vehicles on track. Trust me, GriD was far better than this game in every aspect. Not only did it look 10x better, but played smoothly at highest settings as well. Then again this is just opinion, so don't let that hinder your buying process. Play it and enjoy it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ah okay. I heard that there is fps lock at 30fps on this game in some forums. anyways, I will send a query to EA regarding the same.

will update you by 8pm today!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

Guys check this out RE5 Realistic Graphic Mod.

*www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,694567...eries-Mod-choose-your-favorite-look/Practice/

@Ethan - Can you try this out i will try it when i reach home tonight.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Guys check this out RE5 Realistic Graphic Mod.
> 
> *www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,694567...eries-Mod-choose-your-favorite-look/Practice/
> 
> @Ethan - Can you try this out i will try it when i reach home tonight.


Woah! Tried that mod and it looks stunning now. It has removed/reduced that yellow tint in the game and has added more natural colours. I'll post screenshots later. Have to leave now.

Here are 2 screenshot to begin with:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46502_hwfi8/RE5DX9%202009-09-16%2018-04-12-96.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/46503_sg562/RE5DX9%202009-09-16%2018-04-57-29.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Ethan for the Info , here the game did not arrive yet ! 

Ethan which monitor are u playing now ??


----------



## angie (Sep 16, 2009)

now on mission 5 in dmc.
just installed batman arkham...
keyboard controls not working... anyone knows about this???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 16, 2009)

ethan are you on dx 9 or dx10 

And are there any frame rate hits when the mod is used ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it scary, Ethan? Please tell me. Anyway, I've got nothin' to play! Just Bionic Commando & Section 8. Hell! I need to buy NFS: SHIFT, RF: G, Batman and most probably RE5.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 16, 2009)

RE will not scar you by demons.. When i was playing RE4 i use to scare about running out of ammo and health. And those filthy zombies never scared me. But boy.. Doom3, fear, Dead Space.. they made me scared.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, nothing much.....looking forward to NFS:Shift. Not that I'm a fan of the series but just namesake.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

guys, I just played 3 races and it was super smooth, everything at high with 2xAA and high detail. This game just rocks. There is lot to try. 

Every move is counted. 
how you crash other cars is counted
Cornering is counted
how you drift is counted
how you follow racing  line is counted.

I am happy that I bought this game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
After playing for some time, I feel that the tracks resemble those in GRID (obvious as they are real world tracks) but everything else is just terrific and the crashes, damn!!!

NFS Shift on MX-5021 and with xbox 360 controller is the fcking way to go!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 16, 2009)

how much framerate wil i get in shift on my config???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

@cyborg47, that should be fine. 

Am getting average of 47fps and sometimes it's going up to 60fps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> RE will not scar you by demons.. When i was playing RE4 i use to scare about running out of ammo and health. And those filthy zombies never scared me. But boy.. Doom3, fear, Dead Space.. they made me scared.



U r forgetting some one here , who is really SCARED of  fallout 3 ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanx desi!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 17, 2009)

Any new games worth trying apart from Batman?


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

@ *Ethan_Hunt*- read your reviews on RE5. Your comment made me irresistible to get this game. Managed to get the xbox 360 controller from one of my buddy as he is going for wireless one. Will install and play RE4 and RE5 

BTW, as you said RE5 works wonder with KB and mouse I will try that 1st


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Any new games worth trying apart from Batman?



Dirt 2
NFS:SHift
section 8


----------



## constantine (Sep 17, 2009)

The RE5 realistic mod sucks ! the game looks cheap ! i prefer the default yellow it compliments the game well! 

and ppl what framerates could i get on NFS shift with y config? cos lossyrepack out and i r gonna dl it! 

@topgear - did the sound format change work for prototype?

@Nvidiageek if you have a decent net connec - you cold possibly dl NFS shift in 6 hrs max! pointless to buy it ! 

game worth spendin money on - DEAD SPACE , FEAR 2 !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Thanks Ethan for the Info , here the game did not arrive yet !
> 
> Ethan which monitor are u playing now ??


Currently playing on my old 19 inch CRT. The 24 inch should arrive this week. I was initially planning to start the game off on that monitor, but once I started off, I got totally hooked to it. So now there is no stopping me. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> ethan are you on dx 9 or dx10
> 
> And are there any frame rate hits when the mod is used ?


DX9. I have never gamed on DX10, except for once while trying Crysis on Windows Sh*tsta. There is no frame rate hit that it takes with the mod. The mod just revamps the colour system of the entire game, so this doesn't hinder any performance. 



			
				nvidiageek said:
			
		

> Is it scary, Ethan? Please tell me. Anyway, I've got nothin' to play! Just Bionic Commando & Section 8. Hell! I need to buy NFS: SHIFT, RF: G, Batman and most probably RE5.


Scary? Not yet it isn't. I have currently reached Chapter 3 Act 5 and not one scary moment. There was a dark mine area that I had to go through, but nothing really spooked the bee-jeebus out of me. Like I said before, it's full out action. There was an awesome part in the game where we had to shoot the zombies with a turret while riding in a vehicle. That was amazing. Then there one CGI cut-scene where Chris flashback's his fight against Wesker and how he looses Jill in the battle. That cut-scene almost reminded me of the Matrix fight sequences.  



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> @ Ethan_Hunt- read your reviews on RE5. Your comment made me irresistible to get this game. Managed to get the xbox 360 controller from one of my buddy as he is going for wireless one. Will install and play RE4 and RE5
> 
> BTW, as you said RE5 works wonder with KB and mouse I will try that 1st


Playing is better than reading. Screw my comments, just get the game(s). I promise you, it will be worth the effort. RE4 needs a bit of time investment with all the tweaks which need to be applied. The forum members should help you out on it. I suppose quan_chi could fill you in on it as he had been experimenting quite a lot with that game then I ever did. Once you get it all fixed up, plug the controller and get ready for a big adventure. Take your time to get adjusted to the controls. Don't give up on it after a few frustrating attempts. 

RE5 is a cakewalk with keyboard and mouse. I have been using it so far and it's easily adaptable. So start off with RE4 first and then pick up RE5.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes RE5 with KB Mouse is very fluid played last night it was very graphical, the lightning is amazing in the game.By tomorrow Red Faction Guerilla would be in my hands,


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2009)

Installed RE4 on Windows 7, played 2 hours non stop with controller. Great game, but when I started the game next time all the saves were gone !! WTF.
Playing the game now in XP compatibility mode and the saves are working fine, but I'll have to replay whole 2 hrs again .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

Guyz , if u r playing with Windows 7 32 bit -  do u find any FPS drops from playing in XP ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

@constantine - 100MB takes 90 mins! Phuc! But, it makes so irresistible waitin' for that & when I get the game in my hands, as Ethan said, there's no stoppin' me, too. 

@Ethan - You haven't answered me yet. How's Red Faction: Guerrilla?

Hell, SHIFT'll be in my hands probably in the next week!  I don't know when I'll get RF: G & Batman & RE5.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 17, 2009)

Ethan described about RFG here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92745&page=104


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checked Gamespot's review of Need For Speed: Shift. These guys gave it 7.0 and 3 bad emblems which says long loading time.. horrible sound tracks and Very deep learning curve. Are they true? I think desiibond played the game. So, he can answer this question. Just at the time when i was thinking about getting this game, this review stunned me.

Part of Gamepro review.

*Unfortunately, I eventually hit a wall with my leveling that seriously took the air out of my tires. As in an RPG, you're going to have to suffer through some grinding and from time to time, the excitement of collecting stars begins to wane. One-on-one races and drift events became soul-crushingly frustrating, and difficult objectives demanded perfect driving. The uneven difficulty is made worse by the occasional rubber-band AI problems. Even after lowering the difficulty to easy I still found myself struggling to gain levels. 

It's not the difficulty that bums me out as much as it's the change in pace. I got so used to blindly blowing oodles of money on upgrades-performance, mostly, since the aesthetic customization is limited to body kits rather than individual parts-that it was a jarring buzz-kill when leveling up came to a screeching halt. The time you'll spend before that dip, and after you conquer it, however, totally rock. The multiplayer ain't too shabby either: experience points and cash seamlessly tie to your offline career, and there's plenty of both to be earned in the stellar ladder tourneys and regular races.* 

Just at the time when I am thinking that.. Another Perfect NFS title.. this thing shook me. However the gamepro guy gave it solid 4 starts.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

Loading time: yes. loading time is high but once the track is on, there is no lag!

soundtrack (not audio effects) : I never use in-game soundtracks. Anyways, will try and let you know

learning curve: I have been playing lot of sim racing so am able to win 15 out of 20 races with ease and now, I added lot of parts to Camaro and it wheeeeeezes past with ease (playing at normal difficulty).

One thing that I can say is, unlike most other racing games, you can feel the speed, the blurring effect is superb. Also, I really liked the sound effects of engine and tyres sliding. It fills my entire room. I showed the game to my friend who last played NFS:MW and never touched next three games and he was impressed and he played for sometime. 

Also, as I said earlier, the cockpit view in this game is terrific. Infact, this is the first time I feel that cockpit view is better than out-of-the-car view that I used in all previous games including GRID and DIRT.

Will it get repetitive or difficult to drive, well, I won 15 out of 22 races and let's see what's in store for me in next few races. And yes, driving a Bugatti Veyron at Spa or Silverstone is not easy. It certainly needs some learning which you can do by doing "Quick Race". 

Those who love to be on the racing line for 75% of race or more and those who love to slide and push their cars to the limit (Schumi style) will excel in this game.

If you haven't played G.R.I.D before and if you are thinking of buyin NFS Shift, I would suggest you to try G.R.I.D instead of NFS: Shift.

If you are very uncomfortable with semi-sim racing or sim-racing, stay away because one late or slow turn can put you in last place. 

EA is going to release demo for Shift that will feature two tracks, the Spa and the London River and 5 cars (Dodge Viper, Lotus Elise, BMW M3 and Nissan GTR unlocked initially and the Pagani Zonda after winning all the races and getting all the stars). Expected by end of this month on consoles and on PC.

here are few gameplay videos:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkmtDFt3YDY
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZLOfMCgjY&feature=related

My verdict:

When compared to previous three editions of NFS, this one scores 100/100. In general, out of 10, I would give 8.0/10. 

pros:

superb graphics
Game Audio Effects and engine sounds are perfect. (am in love with my MX-5021 again)
Superb car models 
Bugatti Veyron baby!!!!
My favourite track Spa is available in this game. 

cons:

not many cars and not many tracks that host major events (only spa, the ring, silverstone, brands hatch). 
slow loading times
very steep learning curve for those who never played sim racing before.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

I am not a new guy to racing sims. I played gran turismo 4(the real driving simulator ) for almost 400hours.I played Grid and dirt too. But I found grid uneasy on pro diffuclty setting, because of the damage factor which is absent in gran turismo 4. 

 But the damn thing is i am new to the racing sims in which damage affecting the gameplay. That doesn't mean i crash too much. But the pro difficulty of GRID is giving me nightmares of SHIFT. In this game.. does damage effect gameplay a lot? I mean in hardest difficulty. I can have the fun only when i am in hardest difficulty. 

And the reason for my poor skills in these types of games is grid gave me like 15fps or something. So.. i didn't had a chance to lean it. Where as gran turismo 4 was on Playstation 2.. No issue of frame rates there. How is the performence of SHIFT? Can a X4500hd can run it @30fps with all sets to ultra low?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^you started playing already??

anyways, this is a good developement for EA. Instead of everyone saying "sucks", Shift is getting mixed response and this should keep the franchise alive till Criterion injects NOS into the game next year. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsikrishna919 said:


> I am not a new guy to racing sims. I played gran turismo 4(the real driving simulator ) for almost 400hours.I played Grid and dirt too. But I found grid uneasy on pro diffuclty setting, because of the damage factor which is absent in gran turismo 4.
> 
> But the damn thing is i am new to the racing sims in which damage affecting the gameplay. That doesn't mean i crash too much. But the pro difficulty of GRID is giving me nightmares of SHIFT. In this game.. does damage effect gameplay a lot? I mean in hardest difficulty. I can have the fun only when i am in hardest difficulty.
> 
> And the reason for my poor skills in these types of games is grid gave me like 15fps or something. So.. i didn't had a chance to lean it. Where as gran turismo 4 was on Playstation 2.. No issue of frame rates there. How is the performence of SHIFT? Can a X4500hd can run it @30fps with all sets to ultra low?




you can set the damage not to effect the drive. which means that though car looks like a tin box at the end, driving will not be effected and you have option to turn off car damage.

if GRID is giving 15fps, this will give far far less fps. in my rig, GRID gives 70+fps and this one gives around 47 and if there is heavy traffic, fps drops to 30-35.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, if possible, I will try to play this game on 780G at low settings and will let you know the performance and framerates.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

^Yeah. SMS bought an awesome game, hope Criterion brings an awesome game, too, next year. These Critics are a$$holes. For Americanos, it's difficult to learn fast. Whereas for Indianos, it's a breeze. So don't worry 'bout "learnin'", it's THE best racin' games of all time. I'm not sayin' GRID's bad, it's the first track-based or simulation racin' game that I truly loved. But, SHIFT'll punch GRID in it's face, for awesomeness of the visuals & more, as IGN.com said. It'll be a resource hoggin' game though.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

Also, EA should've just named Burnout Paradise as "NFS: Paradise". That would've taken NFS to a whole new level 

My request for EA would be to keep two lines of NFS. one for hardcore sim fans and one for arcade fans. 

I saw Nitro and thanks to the limited Wii graphics capability, it looked like a 1990's game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

^Oh sh*t! I can't wait for the next NFS, even though I haven't got my hands on SHIFT yet *Phew*. Darn! NFS series is addictin'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks bond babai.Please Don't push yourself into dirt... No need for testing on 7800gt. One example of Grid blown all of my hopes to buy this game. It means i have to wait till i got a decent graphics solution. Now i am with Most Wanted. Holy Smokes.. I didn't even thought that this game is this much rewarding after passing the learning curve. Now i am on black list 7(exams are in progress). Checked lot of games this morning..

Resident Evil 5 - 7-10FPS with all settings low on DX9

Batman Arkham Asylum - 5FPS @ ultra lowgrin

Ghost Busters - Leave this i can't even read the fraps numbers.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

^. Sh8t, my exams are on the way. Hell! When am I gonna play RF: G, RE5 & Batman?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> thanks bond babai.Please Don't push yourself into dirt... No need for testing on 7800gt. One example of Grid blown all of my hopes to buy this game. It means i have to wait till i got a decent graphics solution. Now i am with Most Wanted. Holy Smokes.. I didn't even thought that this game is this much rewarding after passing the learning curve. Now i am on black list 7(exams are in progress). Checked lot of games this morning..
> 
> Resident Evil 5 - 7-10FPS with all settings low on DX9
> 
> ...


With onboard, it would be very difficult to tackle these new games. Better invest in a mid-range card at least, preferably a 9800GT 1GB.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

^ My saving just reaching 9k.Have to travel lot of distance to buy a HD5850 and a PSU that can pull the beast. And on that day.. I will post my benchmarks in a newthread named "HD5850 Benchmarks done by me"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

^Darn! Should I change my GPU? Radeon HD4850 *512MB*? Will it be able to do in ACII what it did in AC? And what 'bout Crysis 2? And MW2?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 17, 2009)

Easily enough


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

*phew* Hd 4850 is not normal. It can run All the game easily. First.. you should stop worrying about ACII. I haven't played Original Assassins creed yet.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

^Hell! Then you're my enemy . 

@dinjo_jo - Thank you for inserting me some power to be happy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2009)

Some screenies of Bionic Commando, it's the only game I'm addicted to.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/bionic_commando2009-09-1716-36-27-9.jpg
Yeah!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/bionic_commando2009-09-1716-36-57-3.jpg
WTF!?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/bionic_commando2009-09-1716-37-02-8.jpg
Come on, sons a' b****es!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/bionic_commando2009-09-1716-37-58-3.jpg
Awesome runnin' style there, Spencer.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

^^hey nvidiageek:-- Mee to playing bionic comando. Now at 57%. Game was boring at first by after new abilties got unlocked i'm somehow getting addicted.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

@ vamsikrishna919 

U have to save up to 22K for the PSU + HD5850 , get GTS250 1GB + corsair VX450

thats enough to play games @ max on 19"inch


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

I heard that hd5850 will only cost 12k-15k. doesn't it?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^yes. max price to be expected is $299.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 17, 2009)

@nvidiageek....why do you always seem to be so hyper?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2009)

playing re4 on professional mode beaten the prison boss in just three shots.
pro mode is a bit tougher.but now i can complete some levels by using the handgun only.

i thought there was only challenge in dmc series.
but nope.re4 is also very challenging.completing some of the levels with a handgun only is the real challenge in it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

quan chi said:


> playing re4 on professional mode beaten the prison boss in just three shots.
> pro mode is a bit tougher.but now i can complete some levels by using the handgun only.
> 
> i thought there was only challenge in dmc series.
> but nope.re4 is also very challenging.completing some of the levels with a handgun only is the real challenge in it.



RE4 my fav gun is SHOTGUN


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2009)

^^yes but use butterfly magnum.very very powerful weapon than the shotgun.if executed properly its one shot is equivalent to two shots of a shotgun.
well just beaten the first castle level with hand gun and grenade only!!!(profesional mode)


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2009)

****..gamespot gave 7.0 for shift whereas gametrailers and IGN gave 9..i better play the games before reading these review...even they have started behaving like the telugu news channels(trying to be different from the other new channels)...


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah no doubt these critics are "a s s holes"..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> ****..gamespot gave 7.0 for shift whereas gametrailers and IGN gave 9..i better play the games before reading these review...even they have started behaving like the telugu news channels(trying to be different from the other new channels)...



ee news channel babu? ekkadanunchi?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

TV9
NTV
TV5

anni bullshit channels kadha!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

DD sapthagiri news is the ultimate thing. They will present the facts as is.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

@ constantine - No buddy. Still I have not tried sound tweaks with prototype. Will let you know.

@ Ethan_Hunt - I'm a big fan of RE series though it was movies. So I got attracted to RE gaming series. Collected all previous 3 RE games from one of my buddy 

Will install RE5 along with RE4 as I will get RE5 on oct.

BTW, tahnks for your siggestion on trying RE4 1st but I think RE5 is not the sequel of RE4 and RE5 may be a bit easy. So I want to try RE5 1st then RE4 

Pardon me as I am a completely noob when t comes to Re gaming series.

As of now I will play NFS shift with that xbox 360 wired controller as deisbond praised it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ Ethan_Hunt - I'm a big fan of RE series though it was movies. So I got attracted to RE gaming series. Collected all previous 3 RE games from one of my buddy
> 
> Will install RE5 along with RE4 as I will get RE5 on oct.
> 
> ...


Totally your call. The only reason why I recommended it was because I feel the horror and action element is perfect in RE4. So if you're the kind that likes night environment more with a good spook factor, then RE4 is the title you need. Also need to mention that even though, RE5 is not a direct sequel to RE4, it has some elements of the previous games storyline connected to it. Nothing major though.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 18, 2009)

Playing KB mouse with RE5 helps in Shooting where as playing with controller helps in movement a lot still cannot decide which way to go


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll get RE5 after gettin' SHIFT. Should I get RF: G or I'll just skip it? BTW I don't like games which don't take place in Earth. Should get Batman.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

^^get batman before all. I'm not flaming you by this :-- batman is your kinna game as you love rpg & ass kiking and i want you to get nightmares by re5.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 18, 2009)

^Thank you. I hear there's no Jumpin'-MAO moments in RE5. They say it's pure action. I love the graphics of RE5 & especially TPS games. I watched a gameplay footage of RE5 on YouTube & it's amazin'! Awesome visuals. Redfield's superb! Yeah, I still can't get Batman 'cause my first priority is SHIFT. Hope Activision brings an awesome Spider-Man game like Eidos bought Batman: Arkham Asylum. Any new news 'bout new Spider-Man game ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

^i also looking foreward to the new sm game. Now downloading batman and after that re5 and i seriously dont want to waste my bandwidth with shift coz i've no hope it is any good


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 18, 2009)

i'm currently playing mini ninjas................not anything great but worth playing once.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

^Are u *sekhar_xxx*???


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

Got NFS Shift on yesterday night along with Section 8


----------



## constantine (Sep 19, 2009)

@ Nvidageek-you gotta play RE5- its f***in awesome! i get bout 40 - 70 fps on factory clock settings! game settings- shadows-med,texture-med,overall-high. at everthin high- 25-40 fps! the KB and mouse play is just right! 
NFS shift wil complete dl tomo. and wanna play batman badly but stupid tptb havent released video addon yet! > and RF-G will complete dl day after. 
loads to finish playin cause midterms are 2 weeks away! 

p.s - marvel sold self to disney (for 4 bil) - from here on end all marvel movies will suck balls and will have zero blood and superheroes will be indestructible and there will be no vulgarities or hot women just plain young kids ! this sucks! >


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 19, 2009)

No doubt Batman is the game of the year till now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

^i can bet on that


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^i also looking foreward to the new sm game. Now downloading batman and after that re5 and i seriously dont want to waste my bandwidth with shift coz i've no hope it is any good



hahaha...pity u!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

Just finished dwnling batman. Cant wait to play.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


cyborg47 said:


> hahaha...pity u!!


 
reason DUDE????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 19, 2009)

Darn! You guys have finished dwnldin' Batman, I ain't even started . Maybe after the exams I can play RE5, Batman & RF: G. It's good 'cause I won't be havin' any tension after exams. I can enjoy playin' awesome games! Yeah!

@constantine - Watched District 9 [Noir] & it was awesome! Superb graphics, the _Prawns_ look real. I hope Neill brings a sequel 'cause I want to see what happens next for Wikus & the _Prawns_. What is your net speed?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Just finished dwnling batman. Cant wait to play.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



SHIFT!


----------



## mukundrvyas (Sep 19, 2009)

HEY GUYS....... TRY WAR ROCK, ITS ONLINE MULTI PLAYER GAME..
LIKE CS


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

so, has anyone else played Shift here?

I entered Stage 4 and the game just opened up. Veyron, SLR and lot of high speed cars and the driving has become a bit difficut and much more interesting, thanks to new tracks and challenging AI.

my win-loss record now stands at 45-9.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

me playing shift rite now in normal difficulty, its a little bit tough at high speeds, one mistake and go off the track!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^yes. that is what I liked in this game. have to be perfect when driving in higher stages. btw, what stage are you at right now?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

tier 4 i guess...drifting is really tough, could'nt even score 400pts...damn frustating!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

Sh1t! Can't play batman now coz i gotta finish bionic commando , and i dont want to leave it inclomplete.

For the first time i played GTA4  multiplyr and it is freaking awesome i must say


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> tier 4 i guess...drifting is really tough, could'nt even score 400pts...damn frustating!




Buy "Drift Cars" from "Car Lot". "Dodge Viper" should be good. And yes, it's very difficult and anyways, I don't like drifting


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

im perfect with drifting in race driver GRID...but using those techniques in SHIFT is useless.

GTA 4 multiplayer is crazy...lots of fun!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2009)

nfs shift demo is out find it here:-*www.bigdownload.com/games/need-for-speed-shift/pc/need-for-speed-shift-demo


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2009)

I just finished Batman (not downloading... I finished the actual game ).. and one word 'AWESOME". It is the game of the year till now... the last couple of hours were simply mind-blowing (though the whole game is mind-blowing, the last few parts blew my brain a little more lol). I would give it a solid 9.8/10. 

I installed NFS Shift yesterday and did 7 races. It's still nothing compared to GRID but compared to the last couple of NFS installments, it's quite good and certainly will hold my attention. I am going to start Resident Evil 5 right now... I know it's good .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

^ hey is the copy of batman legit? Don't get me wrong. I heard that there are bugs in downloaded copies.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 19, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> GTA 4 multiplayer is crazy...lots of fun!



i totally agree.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ hey is the copy of batman legit? Don't get me wrong. I heard that there are bugs in downloaded copies.


They have been fixed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

after playing shift, i feel like grid is for kids....racing with the high speed cars is extremely difficult, in the cockpit view though..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

have you tried online play? it's terrific and even more difficult to win. there are tournaments and quick races. try it out


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

^^no dude..me on the dwnlded version, thinking of buying the original but i only have 1000 bucks rite now, want to buy modern warfare 2 too!!!...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

mf2 will be more than 2.5k.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

zomg!!!...forget MW2..go shift...i heard shift is around 899/-???will it be available by now in hyderabad?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

mastuga dorukutundi anukunta. tirupati lo plantM lo ne dorukutondi


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2009)

but on technical aspects grid rocks.it was very well optimised.nfs series always had optimisation problem.even people with gtx260 has complaints against it.*forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=106766


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^quan chi, yes. GRID is lot more optimized. I used to get 60+fps even on 2600GT but I feel thta this one's more challenging and also the graphics are terrific and that could be the reason why it gives lot less fps.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2009)

^^yes i have seen some nfs shift videos.(currently downloading demo) though i have not played it but from those videos i also think that this game is brilliant in every aspect except for the technical and optimisation part.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2009)

^^technical part????


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2009)

^^i have read it takes long loading time and in some cases gives black screen in windows7.though i havent tested it so i cant be sure.
if its not true then i apologize and please dont consider that term.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 19, 2009)

^I should never get a ATi card again. All the games are optimized for NVIDIA cards. Can't wait to get my hands on SHIFT, Batman & especially *Assassin's Creed II*!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^i have read it takes long loading time and in some cases gives black screen in windows7.though i havent tested it so i cant be sure.
> if its not true then i apologize and please dont consider that term.



loading time is high but i haven't faced any black screen thing in windows 7.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

PES 2010 Demo. Not hooked to it cz of the lack of variety (its only a demo folks  ), but great game all the same. I like the gameplay a lot! Much better than any FIFA Ive played to date(98,99,01,05,06,07,08 & 09). My first PES and I'm already liking it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 20, 2009)

^^
Welcome to the club 

kl@w, cool_joe, ico and myself converted to the PES clan last year and are still loving it


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 20, 2009)

Got NFS Shift yesterday.. and it's working great on my ATi Card besides reported problems.
Graphics are really awesome!! and yeah, the only downside is long loading times.

Also got Majesty 2, there aren't any major changes from last version; only graphics improvements but it's fun to play,...


----------



## constantine (Sep 20, 2009)

@ Nvidiageek - what do you mean by optimized for nvidia cards? are you rethinking your disp pic?  
and my net peed is 2mbps - bsnl 500c plan. - direct dl speed 100 -270 kbps , torrent speeds - 200 kbps (max reached - 227 kbps) ! net connec totally optimized! 

and i think District 9 already released in a few places in india! 
and udde you gotta play batman - tis amazing everything in the game is awesome except for no blood and gargoyles are too conveniently placed !

and i r installing NFS - shift now! currently dling - RF-G! will finish tomo! YEA baby! 

P.S- RE5 rocks! awesome action game! in capter 3-2 i think  (playin normal mode cause easy mode is just too easy!)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

^I mean, most of the games run good on NVIDIA cards. 
Darn! 100-270 Kbps? I'm cryin'. My net speed is 35-40 Kbps! Hell! 
I haven't even finished SHIFT. I'll just buy a *what did I say?* copy of RF: G . Anyone givin' me company in downloadin' speeds?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

^^hmm. any overclocked H/W in your system. 

Shift looks like GRID because both follow the same road. Sim like racing that is not too sim. Remember, GRID looked like Sim racing but it was designed to pull arcade lovers by reducing the difficulty of car handling. I played GRID and I played GTR and Race 2007 and these two are lot lot more difficult.

In difficulty, I felt that Shift sits between GRID and GTR.

The first two stages of Shift are like getting used to controls and car handling. But once you get access to Works cards and cars like Veyron, you will get to know how thrilling races will be. AI is very good in this and you make one mistake and you will end up in last place. 
coming to physX, I can't check that as I have ATI.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2009)

lol shift crashed two times in my system.

btw tested it a bit.guys shift i think is a bit upgraded version of grid.no wonder its better than previous nfs series.

you can really feel the speed when your car is fast.like they showed in the video.your head moves back and forth according to the car movements etc etc...

about the various issues.i think shift uses physx extensively because the developers has added so much effects to make it look  realistic.



desiibond said:


> ^^hmm. any overclocked H/W in your system.
> 
> Shift looks like GRID because both follow the same road. Sim like racing that is not too sim. Remember, GRID looked like Sim racing but it was designed to pull arcade lovers by reducing the difficulty of car handling. I played GRID and I played GTR and Race 2007 and these two are lot lot more difficult.
> 
> ...



well yes my proccy is.

yes its difficulty level is also a bit higher than grid.cars are a bit difficult to control.
i am not into racing much but have completed nfs from u2 to carbon.even colin  mcrae3.
i have just started the demo.so dont know much about the full version.

about physx.then your processor might be handling that.
this game wont run without using that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

the braking and steering assists are freezed when i set the difficulty mode to casual, is there any way to  unlock them?????...its really frustating when the car automatically applies brakes at the corners..c'mon im not a kid!


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Welcome to the club
> kl@w, cool_joe, ico and myself converted to the PES clan last year and are still loving it


Thank you! Now I shall game both PES and FIFA 2010 to determine to myself which is better.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> the braking and steering assists are freezed when i set the difficulty mode to casual, is there any way to  unlock them?????...its really frustating when the car automatically applies brakes at the corners..c'mon im not a kid!



go to in-game menu (Esc or |> key ), select Options, Controls, turn off Brake assist and steering assist.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

^^dude, i wanna turn off ONLY the braking assists in CASUAL mode...but whenever i set it to casual, both braking and steering assists are freezed to HIGH..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

How's GTR Evolution? Installed GTA IV with some mods & now it's awesome! The Best Sandbox-style game! I've forgotten so many missions. I forgot Uncle Vlad was even there . Awesome cut-scenes. That game & BiA: HH are literally movies, with controllable "actors" . Awesome! News 'bout GTA V?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2009)

Red Faction: Guerrilla(PC) Awesome game! Demolishing building on terraformed Mars....ubercool!
Also playing NFS: Shift. Till now it hasn't pleased me a single bit. 
Batman: Arkham Asylum and Resident Evil 5 (Xbox 360)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

you are a boy who is obsessed with sequels. I mean you keep chanting about Crysis 2 instead of beating crysis in hardest difficulty and finding all other extras and another way of completing missions,etc. 

And now.. you are waiting for GTA V? I bet you will take more than 5 months to complete GTA IV. To complete all the side missions to meet all the road side friends and unique jumps, Brucie's car races, little Jacob's packet deliver mission, Stevie's SMS cars,  flying pigeons, hidden ammo, health,weapons, dating all the chicks, 20 vigilance missions. Beat all these and then wait for GTA V


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

^Yeah, maybe. But for me completin' a game is just completin' it's story. The real meanin' of the word "repetitive", for me, in games, is all that you've written. Anyway, thank you for makin' me play GTA IV right now .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I started Shift for the second time today after installation but it's stuck at the 'Loading Profile Elements' screen... is it supposed to take time or is there any problem with the game ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 20, 2009)

GTA IV multiplayer Rocks..


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

if u are using windows 7, change the compatibility to vista or xp..that helped me.
Is the patch out guys??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Hey guys, I started Shift for the second time today after installation but it's stuck at the 'Loading Profile Elements' screen... is it supposed to take time or is there any problem with the game ?


Something seems wrong. Mine loads instantly. Wait for sometime and see if it loads the profile settings and allows you to create a new one. Else uninstall and re-install the game...wait on second thought, just uninstall the game, which is what I have done.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

^You guys seem to hate SHIFT. Is there more of lovers or haters of NFS franchise, huh?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2009)

^There is nothing to love in the NFS franchise except Most Wanted and Underground 2. I want to play Shift just to pass some time and nothing more... I will go with ethan and just uninstall the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^There is nothing to love in the NFS franchise except Most Wanted and Underground 2. I want to play Shift just to pass some time and nothing more... I will go with ethan and just uninstall the game.


Actually I was just joking (forgot to put the smiley). Don't let my comment affect your gaming experience. Try the game out and form your own opinion. I had a rather unpleasant experience with the game and nothing really interested me much in it. The performance factor really killed the game for me. It doesn't scale for some reason. Not only me, but a lot of people are facing this issues. I can attest for that. Also I got a call from my friend who played demo on his HD4870 and also on his 9800GT based rig, sadly both places he got screwed with 22-28fps. So I'm not sure what's the issue, but I would rather not waste more time on it. It didn't look anything ground breaking, so no reason for me to stick to it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

shift isnt lagging for me at all, running at 4xAA and getting around 40-50fps


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2009)

guys as i have already mentioned shift uses physx engine to the most.

btw overall i must say shift is quite impressive.its sharp,slick and stylish.

what i liked in shift.

1.stylish presentation.apart from the cockpit view even the third person view is also quite good.the camera shakes according to the cars motion.

2.it really tries hard to make you feel that you are a part of the race.

3.the bumps and collisions from drivers point of view is very well covered.

i am not a nfs fan nor a racing fan but still i liked it.

but unfortunately its optimisation is not good.the game always crashed whenever i tried to decrease the resolution from the default resolution.

in short matured version of nfs series.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

@Psychological, hmm. that's weird. Is that legit version? Also, try to download any other cracks if you are using *chough* version


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 20, 2009)

^GRID raps & SHIFT *rocks!* I'll be gettin' SHIFT in the next 30 mins. Will install after it's dwnlded. There'll be another person joinin' with desii & cyborg! 

[offtopic: desii, change your avatar, please? It's like "WTF!" for *me*. No offense, but it's a request ]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL.. nvidia please chage your avatar it's like omfg for me . just a joke.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

^^hehe. you should also change your avatar. it's like WTH for me. 

@nvidiageek, done


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

desiibond.. nice 1  Why no Quick Gun Murugun?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2009)

i strongly recommend an x360 controller for any1 who wants to try shift, playing with the keyboard sucks BIG TIME, i guess most of the people who did not like it played with the keyboard....CONTROLLER FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

@Techalomaniac, yeah QGM is good and it found place as caller tune 

right now, NFS is the one I am addicted to and hence the avatar 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


cyborg47 said:


> i strongly recommend an x360 controller for any1 who wants to try shift, playing with the keyboard sucks BIG TIME, i guess most of the people who did not like it played with the keyboard....CONTROLLER FTW!




Ejjactly!!! Shift is not meant to be played using keyboard. Controller/steer is perfect partner for this game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2009)

podium finish with bugatti veyron just now, have to say, shift so gone far ahead of my expectations, FCKIN AMAZIING!!!!...my hands are paining like hell just for one race with bugatti..i seriously pity on people leaving this game behind....undoubtedly the BEST RACING GAME EVER!!!!....it seems like the gamespot guys havent played the game completely..


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2009)

*RESIDENT EVIL 5*​
allright started re5.as said earlier the game works well with a gamepad and keyboard and mouse also.

the game automatically detects your inputs.

1.general overview.
*inlinethumb49.webshots.com/43504/2019621660105451885S500x500Q85.jpg *inlinethumb58.webshots.com/43065/2833909330105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/44916/2804717300105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/44521/2025084130105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb57.webshots.com/40312/2794673880105451885S500x500Q85.jpg

2.played with a gamepad.here the laser gets activated.
*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/43505/2882519330105451885S500x500Q85.jpg

3.now played with mouse and keyboard.note no laser here instead cursor gets activated.

*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/45630/2076276410105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb60.webshots.com/16251/2867867060105451885S500x500Q85.jpg

____________________PROBLEM FACED____________

now enough of those nonsense.here is a stupid but irritating problem i am facing.guys please take a look at this video.why i am getting these black screens in between this intro cutscene.

[youtube]kcAUrc6-cJ0[/youtube]


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally, finished NFS World Tour Championship!!

<<<titles scrolling>>>

time to finish off left out races and get 50/50 driver rating


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm currently in driver level 7 out of 50. Just started playing the game yesterday


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

Got RE5 Today. ****in 4-5fps.LOL. I think i have a extremely long way to climb. Any way i am trying to complete the game like this. My computer is a FUBAR. I will post the pics after a while. Whopptie-****in-dooooooooo.

@bondbabai, that is solid OLD snkae))) from MGS4. Changing the avatar,BTW.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^GRID raps & SHIFT *rocks!* I'll be gettin' SHIFT in the next 30 mins. Will install after it's dwnlded. There'll be another person joinin' with desii & cyborg!
> 
> [offtopic: desii, change your avatar, please? It's like "WTF!" for *me*. No offense, but it's a request ]



If it's your opinion, then it's fine but please don't generalise. GRID is a racing sim and though not perfect, is quite good with it's realistic physics, damage system and beautiful graphics. It is also optimised really well with no lag problems on capable PCs.


Anyways, enough ranting and favouritism... SHIFT completely hangs on the loading profile elements screen and dosent allow me to do anything. Not even ctrl+alt+del or ctrl+shift+esc or start+d ... nothing works and therefore I have to restart my PC. I am going back to Resident Evil 5... just can't stop playing that game . Also trying to finish all Batman Arkham Asylum challenges and trying to solve all Riddler puzzles. Will get Red Faction by tomorrow .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

RE5 pics in my comp. Amazing 12-16fps.

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1566/re5dx92009092108205373.th.png
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/7606/re5dx92009092108211286.th.png
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/900/re5dx92009092108261282.th.png
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/1790/re5dx92009092108323844.th.png
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/7438/re5dx92009092108375950.th.png
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/5774/re5dx92009092108410105.th.png

IN cutscenes The textures of the moving objects will turn black. I think it is coz of the greatness of G45.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2009)

NFS SHIFT works... I just have to exit Peer Guardian 2, AVG Anti-Virus, Zone Alarm FireWall and SpyBot Search and Destroy lol. 

It's not as bad as it first seemed.. anyways, can you guys suggest some games which will good for LAN... coz we have a LAN session on almost every holiday . We have been playing Condition Zero, Half Life 1, Medal of Honour Allied Assualt, Red Alert 2, UT GoTY and San Andreas in LAN... I need some more... and please suggest games with low requirements coz my friends bring laptops and those laptops are not Alienware esque..


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> NFS SHIFT works...
> 
> It's not as bad as it first seemed...



even i felt a little bit disappointed in the beginning of the game, felt really frustating...but as i went on playing, upgrading the cars, then the game felt really awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 21, 2009)

^Darn, you guys are makin' me mad! Heaven! Finally finished dwnlded SHIFT *ooh*. I'll install in the next couple of mins. & get started with it! But, exams this Thursday! Hell, again! Awesome avatar there, desii! Thank you. Awesome to you too, vamsi. I'm usin' Opera 10 with Turbo enabled, so I can't see the image of yours clearly . Great screens there, quan. You always seem to take awesome screens & make me irresistible. 
*gets chills*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 21, 2009)

Played Red Faction Guerrilla , awesome fun to destroy things.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2009)

guys please if anyone knows the solution of that problem i posted before.please post it here.

btw resident evil5 claims to have been set in africa.but many of its charecters and their clothing looks like indian.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

^ African and Indian way of living will almost be same. Have you watched blood diamond?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys please if anyone knows the solution of that problem i posted before.please post it here.
> 
> btw resident evil5 claims to have been set in africa.but many of its charecters and their clothing looks like indian.



try what Psychological did. disable AV etc and also monitor GPU temperatures.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 21, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ____________________PROBLEM FACED____________
> 
> now enough of those nonsense.here is a stupid but irritating problem i am facing.guys please take a look at this video.why i am getting these black screens in between this intro cutscene.
> 
> [youtube]kcAUrc6-cJ0[/youtube]


Is this happening with every cut-scene or just the intro one? Can you try going into the Library option and replay that cut-scene and check if it play properly in there.

I just checked it on my end and it works fine. Never had any issue with this game. Most of the people on Gamespot boards and reporting this issue mainly with ATI cards, How ironic? 

Back to the topic, almost about to complete the game now. Am now on Chapter 6-2.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> try what Psychological did. disable AV etc and also monitor GPU temperatures.


He is *Psychosocial*! Lol desii.. 

This is dedicated to *Liverpool_fan*! PES 2010 Demo FTW!
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/9343/poolbarca.th.png


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

^^lol. sorry for the typo error. and awesome. can you get the CL for us?? 

i will try to make Liverpool use the video for training


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^lol. sorry for the typo error. and awesome. can you get the CL for us??
> i will try to make Liverpool use the video for training


Sure I'll get the CL. But for now pwning Barca repeatedly. 4-0, 1-0 and 4-0 respectively!

Kuyt Scores (Thanks to Torres). 
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/2455/kuyt640x480.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 21, 2009)

Whatever they say, SHIFT pawns GRID! Here's some of my screens. Dream come true! *Awesome work, EA & SMS!* BTW, I borrowed my cousin's GeForce 9800GTX+ to play this & it rocks! You can see the fps of this game yourself. Next time only NVIDIA.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2115-10-55-45.jpg
Goddamn! I'm sittin' there!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2115-11-36-68.jpg
Fps problems, people?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2115-25-14-75.jpg
Darn, Shelby rocks! My fav. car!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2115-26-02-17.jpg
Move the hell out! I'm comin'!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is this happening with every cut-scene or just the intro one? Can you try going into the Library option and replay that cut-scene and check if it play properly in there.
> 
> I just checked it on my end and it works fine. Never had any issue with this game. Most of the people on Gamespot boards and reporting this issue mainly with ATI cards, How ironic?
> 
> Back to the topic, almost about to complete the game now. Am now on Chapter 6-2.



it is only happening with the intro cutscene only.when you start it from the menu.

when this cutscene gets played at the very starting of the game even before the appearance of the menu there is no such error.in short in that library there is no such error.


btw i have started in veteran mode.re4 in pro mode is quite fun.in fact to enjoy re4 completey pro mode is recommended.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Whatever they say, SHIFT pawns GRID! Here's some of my screens. Dream come true! *Awesome work, EA & SMS!* BTW, I borrowed my cousin's GeForce 9800GTX+ to play this & it rocks! You can see the fps of this game yourself. Next time only NVIDIA.


Try it with your ATI card and add 10 opponents, then post the screenshot of the FPS. 

@quan_chi: If it's only happening in the intro cut scene then forget it and move on. View that cut-scene from the Library. Play the game. I don't know why such a small issue is something to crib about?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Whatever they say, SHIFT pawns GRID! Here's some of my screens. Dream come true! *Awesome work, EA & SMS!* BTW, I borrowed my cousin's GeForce 9800GTX+ to play this & it rocks! You can see the fps of this game yourself. Next time only NVIDIA.
> 
> 
> Goddamn! I'm sittin' there!
> ...



congrats on finally starting to play the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 21, 2009)

^^
LOL....mission accomplished


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 21, 2009)

What the hell? Everybody is talking about downloading games as this were a warez forum. Watch it guys!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ African and Indian way of living will almost be same. Have you watched blood diamond?



but atleast their complexion and looks should be different.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally, completed Resident Evil 5. Fantastic game. The end was pretty good and satisfying. I'll need to unlock the rest of the stuff in there. Now where in the hell is that unlocker?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2009)

dude i have read that the ending was not that satisfying.they showed wesker getting killed in a stupid manner.
now that i hate the most wesker is the man who dragged me to play this game.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What the hell? Everybody is talking about downloading games as this were a warez forum. Watch it guys!



True. Guys, please stop mentioning anything related to *cough* editions. let's just talk about game and not about how to get game *cough* way.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2009)

Umm... sorry guys for all the posts that have disappeared. Was contemplating carefully editing the contents and moving the discussion to a new thread, but couldn't do that either. Rules are rules. Check them out here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?a=1. And a thank you to Sunny1211993 and desiibond for being mindful of the rules and pointing that out to the other members.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 21, 2009)

^Sorry, budd. I think I was too off the rules. Not one piracy talk here, I promise. Please forgive me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2009)

ohh mman...i just pressed refresh and all the post disappeard...lol....anyway, started RE5 (i mean just started)...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

and am eagerly waiting for Codemasters to release Dirt 2 in India (expected is December for PC, which is bit frustrating given how good the reviews are and how good the game looks) 

btw, *Landmark at forum mall is giving huge discounts upto 50% on lot of games, cds and books*. If you felt that you couldn't purchase your favourite game, this is the time.

also, I enquired GRID's price and it's 299 right now (was 699 when it was released) but no stock and you can preorder for the same price. 

I saw many big games selling at sub 800 price which is awesome. Go for it I say


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2009)

^^wheres that???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

The Landmark, Forum Mall, Kormangala, Bangalore.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2009)

PlanteM in tirupati is doing the same thing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2009)

Whatever they say... GRID pwns SHIFT. I was bored of playing SHIFT so I dug up GRID installation disc... and ah, racing bliss at last . Also installed DiRT but haven't started... GRID + DiRT = The only two racing games you will ever need .

Also trying to solve all Riddles in Arkham Asylum and playing Resident Evil 5. I am installing Red Faction Guerrilla and will start it shortly.. I also have Order of War but seeing my overload of games, I wont be installing it right now.


----------



## constantine (Sep 22, 2009)

@ cyborg47 - shift doesnt lag cause you have an nvidia card! yes it works better on these! 

@nvidiageek- finally i have RF-G (installing) , NFS shift , RE5 (last lvl) , Batman AA, section 8 , and im playing em all!  

im gettin around 30 frames in med settings in shift! it sucks to play in med! wanna play on high ! i'll go to my friends place and play on his 260 !  which gives upto 70 frames on everything high!  

and its not all tht bad to play shift on keyboard!  but mann controls are pretty hard for me!  but its k i play for the speed thrill motion blur roaring engines and of course the gfx 

oh sorry for any *cough* dl refrences! 

oh and yes SHIFT pwns GRID anyday! 

sorry for the loads of smileys but i r one happy SOB! almost done with re5 will start re4 next !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2009)

@Psychosocial, add two words ON PC. Beside your words THE RACING GAMES YOUR WILL EVER NEED.

Coz.. in Consoles.. they are two asskickers in the name of Forza for xbox and Gran Tursismo for PS.

Even in PC, GTR 2 Pwnts GRID in terms of racing not visuals thou. Again no offense meant to you.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2009)

@psycho....im a die hard fan of grid, but after playing SHIFT, i feel grid was for kids...may shift was a little bit hard for u..anyway u played it with the keyboard or x360 controller????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 22, 2009)

^Everybody feels that. Social's a kid  [No offense, but you're a kid] Me too playin' GRID & SHIFT side-by-side to compare which's great. No doubt it's Need for Speed: SHIFT. DiRT didn't impress me. I bought that game before & I'm now thinkin', "what a waste of bucks!". Rally-type games gets bored too quickly. Sept. had been my month! Now can't wait for Nov. to come! Assassin's Creed II & Modern Warfare 2! Oh Lord, I can't wait. Come to me, Ezio! As constantine said, it's not difficult at all to play SHIFT with keyboard. I haven't played a single game with a X360 controller 'cause I don't own one! Even darkSector was pretty easy with keyboard & mouse.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @psycho....im a die hard fan of grid, but after playing SHIFT, i feel grid was for kids...may shift was a little bit hard for u..anyway u played it with the keyboard or x360 controller????



Actually, I don't like SHIFT coz it's easy... EA tried to make things difficult by giving the AI magical powers (Otherwise, how is an AI oppenent zipping ahead of me on his stock car which is rated around 5.0 and my upgraded ride which as at around 6.8 ). They also made SHIFT so that you feel that you are driving on ice... sliding around the place... but it's all too easy for me to handle after playing GRID and DiRT . I dont hate games just bcoz I feel they are hard .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsikrishna919 said:


> @Psychosocial, add two words ON PC. Beside your words THE RACING GAMES YOUR WILL EVER NEED.
> 
> Coz.. in Consoles.. they are two asskickers in the name of Forza for xbox and Gran Tursismo for PS.
> 
> Even in PC, GTR 2 Pwnts GRID in terms of racing not visuals thou. Again no offense meant to you.



Oh definitely... Forza and Gran Turismo kicks GRID's ass anyday... you have got a logically correct point here and therefore I agree with you.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


nvidiageek said:


> ^Everybody feels that. Social's a kid  [No offense, but you're a kid] Me too playin' GRID & SHIFT side-by-side to compare which's great. No doubt it's Need for Speed: SHIFT. DiRT didn't impress me. I bought that game before & I'm now thinkin', "what a waste of bucks!". Rally-type games gets bored too quickly. Sept. had been my month! Now can't wait for Nov. to come! Assassin's Creed II & Modern Warfare 2! Oh Lord, I can't wait. Come to me, Ezio! As constantine said, it's not difficult at all to play SHIFT with keyboard. I haven't played a single game with a X360 controller 'cause I don't own one! Even darkSector was pretty easy with keyboard & mouse.



Yup, I am <15yr old kid... but atleast I don't surf on various forums posting the "EZIO EZIO NOMAD NOMAD" hype.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol for EZIO hype.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2009)

@psycho ...ok fine, have fun whatever game u play  ....anyways u playing grid online??...will u join?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 22, 2009)

@Psycho & dinjo - *EZIO!!* *NOMAD!!*  Anyway, enjoy what you like. But, you must agree that SHIFT is better than GRID. 'Bout driving on ice, only Formula 1 & LMP series of cars drives like GRID in real life. All the other type of cars "drives on ice" like in SHIFT. I'm not makin' a hype of SHIFT, but it's the fact.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 22, 2009)

^^





> ok fine, have fun whatever game u play


dude that also applies for you and all.

in one statement you are telling him 'Anyway, enjoy what you like'.and in another you are telling him 'But, you must agree that SHIFT is better than GRID'.

lol he will get confused

no offence nvidiageek leave him.but what really matters is what you like.
if you like it then leave it.you cant force him.


----------



## martineargent (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi buddy
The game I am addicted to are call of duty 4 , Half life 2 and left 4 dead


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @psycho ...ok fine, have fun whatever game u play  ....anyways u playing grid online??...will u join?



I do play it online sometimes... I and some forum members use to play online regularly before... I will PM you when I am in the mood to play it online .


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^add me on xfire... shashank47 is ma id..


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys, I am suddenly in the mood to game. Please suggest me some titles. I already have Red Faction : Guerilla and SHIFT (not played yet) and PES 2010 Demo. I am not a fan of FPS games. TPS, TP HacknSlash, sports, racing, adventure, Strategy all are fine with me.

I shortlisted Assassins Creed, but *cough* problems in Jerusalem according to some players. Is this true? Any other game you might want to suggest? Played most of NFS series and Warhammer 1&2 and FIFA.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 22, 2009)

^Play Bionic Commando. Just completed it. Awesome game(may seem boring at start)
and superb ending/


----------



## constantine (Sep 23, 2009)

@nvidiageek- yea i havent played a single game with the x360contoller either ! and you dont need for for darksector! hell i even played Street fighter 4 without it! (and lost miserably  ) 

@all - anyone having crashes or black screens in shift ? i did but now they are all fine! 
mann! shift is crashing for almost everyone! i think a patch has released though.
until then visit -*www.gamingnewslink.com/2009/09/20/fixing-need-for-speed-shift-pc-errors-crashes-freezes-other-problems/


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

I never faced a single prob till yesterday while playing NFS shift. It's just working great on both XP 32 bit and vista 64 bit. Actually I installed it on vista x64 but it was working flawlessly on XP too 

BTW, I'm unable run section 8 on vista x64 though it's running just fine on xp 32 bit. Anyone knows what to do ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Play Bionic Commando. Just completed it. Awesome game(may seem boring at start)
> and superb ending/



I'm at the end where you have to hunt down Super Joe by defeatin' the Vulture Army. Awesome game & superb story! The cut-scenes are great. Spencer's awesome! I never felt it borin' throughout the game. I first played that at a cyber cafe & I couldn't resist & bought that game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 23, 2009)

Gran Turismo 5 and inFamous [PS3]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

holy smokes!! Gran Turismo 5?????? Either you must be playing Gran Turismo 5 Prologue or you must be one of the goons of kazunori yamauchi.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm playing prologue. Awesome game! Kicks Shift in the butt!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2009)

mafia wars - facebook


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2009)

@Sunny - SHIFT's graphics are better. SHIFT: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYn3PuBhdY GT5 Prologue: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYn3PuBhdY Don't know 'bout the "drivin' experience", but graphics looks better on SHIFT


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Sunny - SHIFT's graphics are better. SHIFT: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYn3PuBhdY GT5 Prologue: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYn3PuBhdY Don't know 'bout the "drivin' experience", but graphics looks better on SHIFT


Based on a downgraded YouTube experience? 

Have you seen GT 5 Prologue in action on an HDTV? It will blow your pants off. It's the closest to realism in terms of graphics as it gets. Even more than Test Drive Unlimited I would say.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Based on a downgraded YouTube experience?
> 
> Have you seen GT 5 Prologue in action on an HDTV? It will blow your pants off. It's the closest to realism in terms of graphics as it gets. Even more than Test Drive Unlimited I would say.


TDU was realistic? In what way?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> TDU was realistic? In what way?


Graphically.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2009)

^What 'bout SHIFT on an HDTV? Maybe you're right 'cause I don't own a PS3, too bad. How's Forza Motorsport series compared to GT series?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude.. we are playing shift in the HD Monitors only. I mean most of us will be playing on 720p. See any HD video of Gran Turismo 5 or prologue and you will understand. I'll help you by giving this link

*www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-gran-turismo/54450 

Talking about Forza.. A perfect competitor for Gran Tourismo and Forza 3's visuals are no way inferior to Gran Tourismo. These two are beasts in their class of consoles. I have laid my dirty hands on both the games.. i can tell you that i enjoyed playing forza coz of an X factor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ethan what happened to you.
> 
> you are comparing tdu with these.tdu was very good no wonder but not comparable to these.
> 
> btw any chance of gt5 on pc.


I ain't comparing _per se_, but I think TDU had stunning graphics for a game of it's time. You should see the detail given to each of it's vehicles and not to mention the initial revving that you provide to the car, the sound is surreal. 

GT5 on PC? Sony's first party title on PC? Dream on.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2009)

@vamsi - News of next NFS?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 23, 2009)

Next NFS? Are you outta your freakin' mind? Shift landed just last week!


----------



## sumit.koool (Sep 23, 2009)

*Apocalypse'09 @ IITR*

*Apocalypse’09*

We extend our warm invitation to you to APOCALYPSE, AS THE REINCARNATED VERSION OF CHAOS, THE BIGGEST LAN PARTY OF INDIA. Guess what this year it is getting bigger than ever with a 75+ high end gaming computers and prizes better than anyone has to offer.
It is centered on a gaming event which has gamers competing across various gaming genres. This is our event with the maximum number of participants with both professional and non professional gamers .
So if you are ready to battle it out, then gear up your gaming gear because the APOCALYPSE IS HERE.
The rest of the events include workshops based on game developments, game videos, commercial display stalls and guest lectures. The workshops will give hands on experience in unconventional topics related to computer gaming. Workshops on game development, advanced 3-D rendering and mobile gaming are planned.
APOCALYPSE'09 is the gaming partner of THOMSO'09, annual Youth festival of IIT ROORKEE.
.

*GAMES & PRIZES*

Counter Strike 1.6 (5 Vs 5) Rs. 20k + Steel Series Goodies
DotA (5 on 5) Rs. 20k + Steel Series Goodies
Age of Empires 2 : Conquerers Expansion (3 on 3) Rs. 9k + Steel Series Goodies
Need for Speed - Most Wanted (Individual) Rs.. 3k + Steel Series Goodies
FIFA'09 (Individual) Rs. 3k + Steel Series Goodies
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Individual) Rs. 3k + Steel Series Goodies

*SPONSORS*

We currently have STEEL SERIES as our Prize Sponsor and Skoar, Digit and Zealot as our Media and Arena Sponsors.
Our previous sponsors were RAZER as our title sponsor.
Xtreme Gaming, Intel and Intex
We are expecting many more apart from the above mentioned group this year.

*PRIZES*

Last year prizes worth more than Rs.1.5 lakhs were distributed both as cash and as gaming gear. This year till date we have got prizes more than 1 lakhs and more coming. The exact distribution of the prizes would be declared before the event.

*CONTACT US*

You would be kept informed about the latest developments. For latest updates you can visit our website: *apocalypse.co.in/
Or mail us at apocalypse.iitr.09@gmail.com
APOCALYPSE'09
29th Oct. to 1st Nov, 2009.
IIT Roorkee.
Coordinator Apocalypse,
09997091066


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 23, 2009)

Counter Strike 1.6 (5 Vs 5) Rs. 20k + Steel Series Goodies
DotA (5 on 5) Rs. 20k + Steel Series Goodies
Age of Empires 2 : Conquerers Expansion (3 on 3) Rs. 9k + Steel Series Goodies
Need for Speed - Most Wanted (Individual) Rs.. 3k + Steel Series Goodies
FIFA'09 (Individual) Rs. 3k + Steel Series Goodies
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Individual) Rs. 3k + Steel Series Goodies
.
.
.
.all these games on high end PC's????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @vamsi - News of next NFS?




huh... Typical Nvidiageek. This boy don't beat the game that has been out now. But freaks about the sequels. Damn.. NFS landed last week bro. Anyway.. EA gave the development duties of next NFS game to Criterion games who is famous for their burnout, black and renderware. I think this is going to be a freaking awesome game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

damn.. new GT5 Screenies... Can't wait to get hands on it..

*i37.tinypic.com/xo2iki.png

*i35.tinypic.com/1z5kker.png

*i35.tinypic.com/308jvxy.png

*i36.tinypic.com/34pi1j5.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/f41g89.png


These were captured from in game replay. The actual gameplay is..

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYCsnEMpFsg

and Forza also released a tribute to 458 italia but the visuals are catchy in GT5.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 23, 2009)

ZOMFG!!!!....gorgeous graphics!!! is the game for PC???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyway whose the gal in ur DP??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyway whose the gal in ur DP??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

^^PS3 exclusive. No luck for us


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got Uncharted: Drake's Fortune and Heavenly Sword! I'm gonna have a busy Dussehra break.  Also pre-ordered Uncharted 2:Among Thieves.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

^^and I am going to have no-gaming dussehra week. Going to my home town and I won't be on internet and no gaming 

10 days of zero keyboard clicks


----------



## quan chi (Sep 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> huh... Typical Nvidiageek. This boy don't beat the game that has been out now. But freaks about the sequels. Damn.. NFS landed last week bro. Anyway.. EA gave the development duties of next NFS game to Criterion games who is famous for their burnout, black and renderware. I think this is going to be a freaking awesome game.



you dont know ea is making a new game especially for him.NFS ***t!!
just kiddin nvidiageek. 
dude just think before you post.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> damn.. new GT5 Screenies... Can't wait to get hands on it..
> 
> *i37.tinypic.com/xo2iki.png
> 
> ...



now one very important question.
whos that in your avatar?
these screenshots are nothing compared to your avatar.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

@ bond babai, tenali????

@quan,brog.. I got this wall paper while i am going through Gamespot forums. The back board of the chick reads PES 10. Don't know nothing more than that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

quan chi.. the things are messed up now.. when i posted Tenali? it was for desiibond. Your post wasen't there when i was posting that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> @ bond babai, tenali????
> 
> @quan,brog.. I got this wall paper while i am going through Gamespot forums. The back board of the chick reads PES 10. Don't know nothing more than that.



avunu. intlo PC leedhu and am not interested in going to net centers when I am on vacation 

A complete black out for my gaming


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

^ poniley.. roju office lo pani chesi chesi.. games aadi aadi.. alasipoyi unttav. padi rojulu baaga rest theesuko. avunu.. eppudu velutunnav tenaliki?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

^^this weekend veltunna.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 23, 2009)

@vamsi
hot avataru yaaru?  (hope I made sense)

BTW, I'm looking to play something different now, not FPS, but maybe simulation or strategy, or even something in 3rd person, like GTA or Total Overdose. Even sports based games will do. Any suggestions? How's Batmam's Asylum? or Shift? (Not too good with game titles  )

I'm currently playing ANNO1404 (Awesome I must say, though fraps always crashes when I take a screenie) and PES2009


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

thewisecrab, you sound perfect. It would be very good if you spoke in telugu(the language i used to communicate with desiibond).

About suggestions.. Now i am playing need for speed most wanted and gears of war. Gears of war is a phenomenal 3rd person shooter. If you are interested give it a try. Arkham asylum is great... i played it on my friend's pc. Yeh.. shift is good. But it is just another racing sim. If you are the guy who want to race without n2o..go for the shift.

btw.. the chick is an unknown chick. I found her in gamespot forums. There is a board written on the back side of her. It reads PES 10


----------



## angie (Sep 24, 2009)

ENGLISH ENGLISH haddus....


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2009)

@ vamsikrishna919- but you can purchase N2O in NFS shift for your car :twistedevil:


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

^ sorry dude... i don't know that. I thought Shift was a pro racing game and a perfect sim. Now.. i think it is not.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Any of you PS3 beetches getting GOW 720p collection?


----------



## angie (Sep 24, 2009)

just finished world og goo......... fantastic...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Any of you PS3 beetches getting GOW 720p collection?



Me..me... i will definitely buy after the release. Oh baby.. think how it will be when you are kicking Aries ass in 720p and at 60fps with FSAA and MSAA and Fullscreen effects like bloom and HDR.... Nothing beats this.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2009)

@Vamsi

Thanks. I'm a tam, not a tel, so I didnt know whether I made sense. 

the hot chick was on PES10?!?!?  I'll do some more research now.

I though GoW was for consoles only 

Is Guitar Hero for the PC as well?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 24, 2009)

Darn! What the....!? Nenu desii....Hell! English: I told desii to change his avatar, but now you! Lucky me, I'm usin' Opera Turbo. Anyway, I love people scoldin' me, especially Sun . No probs. with me, Sunny. Should I get PS3 Slim or 160GB PS3 or wait for PS4? Ah, SHIFT's the awesome sim.  
@quan - Funny, dude. No prob. with me. 
@Ethan - Ye'r havin' X360, right? Ye'r gonna buy Halo 3: ODST?

BTW, I didn't look at my own avatar clearly. Is Altair showin' T*he Middle Finger*?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

@thewisecarb... I made research for almost 2 hours yesterday.. no results. But the words behind the chick i s "pes20" after that the chick blocks the letters.

@nvidiageek...are you concerned about my avatar now?

@all, A matter of request... Today my friend cam home and told me that he has completed the GTA IV upto "I want your boots,pants and shirt" now. Due to some in editable reason he reinstalled windows xp. Now is there any way to get the save files from internet and get it working? Another thing.. he is on GFWL live account and he has earned lot of achievements before.. so.. he wants to continue it too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Ethan - Ye'r havin' X360, right? Ye'r gonna buy Halo 3: ODST?


Already got it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2009)

> @all, A matter of request... Today my friend cam home and told me that he has completed the GTA IV upto "I want your boots,pants and shirt" now. Due to some in editable reason he reinstalled windows xp. Now is there any way to get the save files from internet and get it working? Another thing.. he is on GFWL live account and he has earned lot of achievements before.. so.. he wants to continue it too.



Dunno about the save files but the achivements that he earned are on the net and will stay that way. Just log in and he'll get his achivements. Said from personal experience.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

He can download any missions progress from here: *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=390264


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 24, 2009)

How's the ODST Ethan? Never been a fan of Halo series really. Wanna give it a shot. I played Combat Evolved and even completed it but found nothing that people boast about. How's Halo 3 and ODST?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Just started playing it, so can't comment fully. Seems like a generic FPS shooter. I am not a Halo fan either. In fact, I'm selling off my legit Halo 3 copy which hasn't even been opened yet, as I'm not really that interested in it. I got ODST as it looked a bit better. Nevertheless, I give it a shot and let you know how it is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 24, 2009)

Section 8 highly resembles Halo series. Section 8's worth a try if anyone wants to play Halo-like game on PC. 

@Sun - Did you get Uncharted 2: Among Thieves? Heard it's a Crysis on PS3. How's Uncharted: Drake's Fortune?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 24, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> @Sun - Did you get Uncharted 2: Among Thieves? Heard it's a Crysis on PS3. How's Uncharted: Drake's Fortune?


Uncharted 2: Among Thieves is coming out on 16th October. I've pre-ordered it. As for the first part, I got it just yesterday and haven't even opened it. First I'm gonna finish Heavenly Sword and then move on to Uncharted. I've got GT5 Prolouge, Heavenly Sword, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, inFamous, MGS4 and Killzone 2 to complete before moving on to Uncharted. I'm on a PS3 gaming spree  I'm keeping the best for last.

@Ethan, Yeah, I'd appreciate a mini-review. BTW is Ninja Gaiden 2 a direct Sequel to Ninja Gaiden Sigma on PS3? Is Ninja Gaiden 2 coming to PS3 under the name Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2? Really wanna know this cause I don't plan on spending 2.5K on Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 as I already have Ninja Gaiden 2 for Xbox 360.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan, Yeah, I'd appreciate a mini-review. BTW is Ninja Gaiden 2 a direct Sequel to Ninja Gaiden Sigma on PS3? Is Ninja Gaiden 2 coming to PS3 under the name Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2? Really wanna know this cause I don't plan on spending 2.5K on Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 as I already have Ninja Gaiden 2 for Xbox 360.


Ninja Gaiden Sigma on PS3 is a remake of the original Ninja Gaiden for the Xbox. Ninja Gaiden 2 is the direct sequel to it's Xbox predecessor. I haven't touched Ninja Gaiden Sigma, so I don't really have an idea how they both connect. I just wanted to start off with Ninja Gaiden II. One of my major reasons for buying the Xbox 360 was to play this game and Gears of War II. The PS3 version of Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 seems to be a pussified version of Ninja Gaiden II. If you already have it for the 360, then no point in spending extra money again on the PS3 version, unless you want to go co-op and need a slightly better graphical bump.

Back to topic:
Started off with The Darkness. Awesome game with a high octane soundtrack and kick-ass voice acting. The game grips you in and the story telling is just fantastic. Although controlling this FPS games on the console is quite a pain, but I'm still able to manage it fairly. 

Also completed WET for the 360.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

^^lol darkness got 6/10 by chip.and they said its downright boring.

btw i never played it so dont know much.


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^lol darkness got 6/10 by chip.and they said its downright boring.
> 
> btw i never played it so dont know much.



Happy Birthday Quan Chi!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Happy Birthday Quan Chi!



lol thanks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^lol darkness got 6/10 by chip.and they said its downright boring.
> 
> btw i never played it so dont know much.


AH! The eternal review. I'd say screw them and play the game. It's worth it. 

I didn't realise it was your birthday, so HAPPY BOITHDAY DOC!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it only me or is 9/10 of the forum covered by ads?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^yes. I had the same problem but used neatdigit forum script (adblock+greasemonkey+neatdigit script) and this removed all the ads and 100% of space is occupied by forum content (non-ad).


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> AH! The eternal review. I'd say screw them and play the game. It's worth it.
> 
> I didn't realise it was your birthday, so HAPPY BOITHDAY DOC!



allright.
thank you. i wonder who's accent is that ^^
 .sorry cant recall.nfs? or those darkness's creature's


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> allright.
> thank you. i wonder who's accent is that ^^
> .sorry cant recall.nfs? or those darkness's creature's


It's Bugs Bunny's accent.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ooo lol lol yes quite forgot that.left watching looney tunes long back.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> allright.
> thank you. i wonder who's accent is that ^^
> .sorry cant recall.nfs? or those darkness's creature's



I know that it is very late to say. Happy birthday quan_chi.

BTW.. finally managed to beat NFS:MW.. man.. the final cop chase was very difficult. Um.. what should i play now? May be i should be off to score 10000000 in winterbells or i wish i can dig up my pile of junk and find GT4.. boot it up on ps2. I am feeling kinda lonely to by Shift talks all around


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

^^thanks mate.dude please change your avatar.it really is very very distracting and disappointing too.hope you got what i mean.

lol dude from where you find all these kinda stuff.now people here talks less on the topic and more about your avatar.even thewisecrab here has started researching on your avatar.hope his wise mind comes up with something interesting.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^thanks mate.dude please change your avatar.it really is very very distracting and disappointing too.hope you got what i mean.
> 
> lol dude from where you find all these kinda stuff.now people here talks less on the topic and more about your avatar.even thewisecrab here has started researching on your avatar.hope his wise mind comes up with something interesting.



Happy b'day mate


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you psycho.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I know that it is very late to say. Happy birthday quan_chi.
> 
> BTW.. finally managed to beat NFS:MW.. man.. the final cop chase was very difficult. Um.. what should i play now? May be i should be off to score 10000000 in winterbells or i wish i can dig up my pile of junk and find GT4.. boot it up on ps2. I am feeling kinda lonely to by Shift talks all around



I dunno if it's only me but that chick in your avatar looks somewhat like Emma Watson... though I am sure it's not her.

Anyways, I am on Chapter 4-2 or something in Resident Evil 5... awesome game! Also playing GRID, SHIFT, Red Faction Guerilla, Order of War and Tropico 3 .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2009)

what to do? I found her xey and thought keeping her as my avatar. I am searching seriously for this chick from yesterday.

Biohazard 5.. which is Japanese version or RE5 which is going to get released in this spring will support sony motion control. more news at.. gaming news channel thread...


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> what to do? I found her xey and thought keeping her as my avatar. I am searching seriously for this chick from yesterday.
> 
> Biohazard 5.. which is Japanese version or RE5 which is going to get released in this spring will support sony motion control. more news at.. gaming news channel thread...



i was just kidding. keep it.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 24, 2009)

i like Vamsi's Avatar...What's wrong with it anyway?   please don't change it?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
happy birthday Quan Chi


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2009)

lol..everyone drooling over vamsi's chick avatar


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

@nvidiageek... really a stunning news for you is waiting in the gaming news channel thread. This will be stunning for every chetak bird of Assassins Creed II.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^Lol Vamsi... Poor guy will tear his hair off..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2009)

@vamsi:-- :-X your signature not showing the link to your current avatar chick


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

^ that was link to the my last avatar. I forgot to update it.Thanks for reminding.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ shadow of the colossus chick !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

OFF TOPIC: phew.. finally after wasting nearly 30mb of bandwidth.. found this.. Hope you guys will feel happy.


*i32.tinypic.com/2zhk1sp.jpg

*i32.tinypic.com/30bi8bc.jpg

*i28.tinypic.com/xkotqw.jpg

*forums.pesfan.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4140&d=1249305202



her name is Rosie Jones,btw.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2009)

> OFF TOPIC: phew.. finally after wasting nearly 30mb of bandwidth.. found this.. Hope you guys will feel happy.
> 
> 
> *i32.tinypic.com/2zhk1sp.jpg
> ...



Good find dude.

Happy birthday to Quan_Chi. I may not know you verry well but as a member of the same hang out forum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2009)

Late wishes, quan. Happy Birthday, eh. 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> OFF TOPIC: phew.. finally after wasting nearly 30mb of bandwidth.. found this.. Hope you guys will feel *happy.*



Happy? WTF! What a waste of ye'r bandwidth, vamsi .
Sh*t! Can't wait to go to that thread. *EZIO!!!* . Thank you, vamsi. BTW, thank you once again for changin' you avatar that is opposite to your then avatar. 

God of War, what's that bald protagonist's name, people? Guys, I'm goin' to buy a console to spend my 15 days of holidays. I'll just be increasin' the size of my a$$, know what I mean? Which's the best console till date? I saw a comparison of PS3's graphics with X360 & X360's graphics seems to be better. But hell! No GT5 with PS3, but Forza 3 with X360. I'm confused . And, uh, guys, one more Q. I'm currently usin' GF9800GTX+ & the drivers are 190.62. I installed FC2 & it BSOD's me. This happens with F3 also. But if I revert to 186.18, will the graphics & PhysX of Batman & SHIFT will be same as that of 190.62 or bad?

Edit: Darn! Ubi, what's wrong with you!? *Ezio!!* *installs AC*


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> OFF TOPIC: phew.. finally after wasting nearly 30mb of bandwidth.. found this.. Hope you guys will feel happy.
> 
> 
> *i32.tinypic.com/2zhk1sp.jpg
> ...



nice work.but why you changed your avatar.



jojothedragon said:


> Good find dude.
> 
> Happy birthday to Quan_Chi. I may not know you verry well but as a member of the same hang out forum.



thanks.



nvidiageek said:


> Late wishes, quan. Happy Birthday, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mate.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> God of War, what's that bald protagonist's name, people? Guys, I'm goin' to buy a console to spend my 15 days of holidays. I'll just be increasin' the size of my a$$, know what I mean? Which's the best console till date? I saw a comparison of PS3's graphics with X360 & X360's graphics seems to be better. But hell! No GT5 with PS3, but Forza 3 with X360. I'm confused .


Kratos is the name of the God of War anti-hero. Don't forget that as the God of War doesn't like people forgetting his name. 

Coming to the console part, your budget and ability to purchase games, would eventually decide which console would be a better investment. 



nvidiageek said:


> And, uh, guys, one more Q. I'm currently usin' GF9800GTX+ & the drivers are 190.62. I installed FC2 & it BSOD's me. This happens with F3 also. But if I revert to 186.18, will the graphics & PhysX of Batman & SHIFT will be same as that of 190.62 or bad?


Graphics and PhysX being the same? What does that mean? They will remain the same, it's only the performance which differs with the driver change.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 25, 2009)

one question guys....didn't want to create a new thread...this is specially for mumbaikars... where can i buy the creative fatality gaming headphones?- *in.creative.com/products/product.a...ngHeadsetProductInfo&utm_campaign=FeaturePage


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

Ask primeabgb or www.theitwares.com @ lamington.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 25, 2009)

Test Drive Unlimited.......
Mirror's Edge........


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2009)

SHIFT (amazing!!)
Resident Evil 5 (grt game, but didnt like it that much)...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 25, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Ask primeabgb or www.theitwares.com @ lamington.



noooooooooooooo............i searched every nook & corner of lamington but no shop has it...trust me...i spent around 2 & 1/2 hrs there...any place i can order it from?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2009)

Any body here played stranglehold? I started getting this best today. If anybody played this..providing a short review is appreciated.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Any body here played stranglehold? I started getting this best today. If anybody played this..providing a short review is appreciated.


All I can say, it's pure fun. Non-stop action with Chow Yun Fat. It's  THX certified game, so the sound effects is pretty much top-notch quality. Story isn't the centre point here, but the gameplay is, and that won't let you down. Watch Havok's physics being used to it's max out here. I played it a long time back, so can hardly remember it's key highlights, but slow-mo is one of them.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2009)

_BURNOUT PARADISE._

the title track says'take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and girls are pretty.'

amazingly there are no girls in the city except  your charecter(male or female which you can select according to your wish)

the only thing i found pretty in this city were its bikes.


*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/33626/2235751320105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/44450/2593550830105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/44487/2952621710105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/42231/2982057240105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/10825/2580014170105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb64.webshots.com/9023/2046470550105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/14343/2655461620105451885S425x425Q85.jpg​


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^I prefer the car version.. Much better than Bikes although Bikes look sexier!


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't you guys think the cars looks a bit drab in BPC and I couldn't find bike race in this game. The only thing i can do with bikes is traveling from one place to another in a limited time.

There is not any bike race like cars ( offline mode ) ? or I'm missing something ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> All I can say, it's pure fun. Non-stop action with Chow Yun Fat. It's  THX certified game, so the sound effects is pretty much top-notch quality. Story isn't the centre point here, but the gameplay is, and that won't let you down. Watch Havok's physics being used to it's max out here. I played it a long time back, so can hardly remember it's key highlights, but slow-mo is one of them.



Thanks. I will get this by tomorrow. BTW, Have you completed Ninja Gaiden 2? How is it? I am planning to buy Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Thanks. I will get this by tomorrow. BTW, Have you completed Ninja Gaiden 2? How is it? I am planning to buy Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2.


Completed Ninja Gaiden II? Hells no. I completed Chapter 2 after beating Genshin. Now I'm nearly towards the end of chapter with the boss battle of Gigadeath. I have a very long way to go. I'm just holding off all of these game to be played on my Dell monitor when that arrives. It's taking an awfully long time, but at least I'll be able to play it in full HD. Get the game, it's amazing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

Wait.. I am using my PS3 on a Videocon CRT television of 21". How can i connect PS3 to my ViewSonic VG1930wm except through TV Tuner Card.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally completed the Call of Juarez series. I've been playin' CoJ: BiB since July! Awesome western. As I said earlier, it's a spaghetti western movie! Gotta finish Bionic Commando & then it'll only be SHIFT! Darn! Why did Ray have to die?


----------



## chavo (Sep 26, 2009)

hey guys any1 played crime craft?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Wait.. I am using my PS3 on a Videocon CRT television of 21". How can i connect PS3 to my ViewSonic VG1930wm except through TV Tuner Card.


What the...? You have been using your PS3 on the CRT TV till now? 

Anyway, you're pretty lucky your monitor is HDCP compliant, which is a mandatory requirement for PS3 to work on it. I would suggest you get a HDMI-DVI converter cable. It's available in the market for like Rs.500 and hook up your PS3 to the monitor.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

I didn't find the requirement of going to a HD. I have played all of my games on that TV alone. What is the difference ration i can see from my tv.. when i connect to my monitor? 1:50 or 1:100? But you have to believe me it looks stunning even though I am on a CRT television.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I didn't find the requirement of going to a HD. I have played all of my games on that TV alone. What is the difference ration i can see from my tv.. when i connect to my monitor? 1:50 or 1:100? But you have to believe me it looks stunning even though I am on a CRT television.


If you play it on an LCD and then come back to CRT then you'll know what you're missing out on. It's has nothing to do with the ratio. It's about how clear and sharp the image quality is on an LCD. I'm currently playing my 360 games on my Sony Wega 21 inch CRT as well, but prior to that I used my friend's Samsung 2233 monitor for sometime and trust me, it makes world of a difference. The text is relatively smaller on your TV and you have to squint to get a proper view of it. The characters look insanely small. I know it looks good on a CRT TV, but once you go HD, you won't feel like coming back. Try it and let me know the difference.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

Umm... If I have managed to find the HDMI to DVI connector... What would i get? 720p or 1080i? PS3 detects the maximum supported resolution automatically but i am curious to know about it. What is the resolution that 360 recognize on the S 2233? 

I hear lot of complaints that only few titles of x360 will run at native resolution of 1080p. And most of them are just upscaled. Is it ture? How many of the titles you have played have native resolution of 1080p?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2009)

Any one playing Batman Arkham Asylum? I need some help on it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2009)

Few screenies from shift...

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8018/shift2009092620403019.th.jpg

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/937/shift2009092620392018.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8558/shift2009092620391024.th.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/9636/shift2009092620304926.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8660/shift2009092620304425.th.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/9924/shift2009092620302923.th.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/4182/shift2009092620300925.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/6691/shift2009092620295424.th.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7784/shift2009092620222922.th.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3037/shift2009092620212425.th.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3467/shift2009092614164070.th.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/1274/shift2009092614163063.th.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/7272/shift2009092614070194.th.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/729/shift2009092614065518.th.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2009)

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8294/shift2009092614063285.th.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/1214/shift2009092613573457.th.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7425/shift2009092613555952.th.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/1543/shift2009092613552957.th.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7473/shift2009092613592456.th.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2009)

^Awesome screens, cyborg! Some of mine  :

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2413-59-45-35.jpg
Ahh! Evo IX!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2413-59-48-07.jpg
A closer look! Graphics're no inferior than GT5's.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2414-00-44-64.jpg
Awesome overtakin'!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2619-15-35-96.jpg
I'm lappin' this guy! Move away, _padré!_

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2619-19-01-14.jpg
I feel the Speed! 

SHIFT's THE best racin' game on *PC!* Splendid job, SMS & EA!

[*offtopic*: How to thumbnail the pics., guys? I'm on Photobucket.com. Please tell me]


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2009)

graphics in SHIFT are much much better than grid, the car models are very good and clear. I feel like the graphics in grid were actually made to look attractive, not realistic, Especially in the track JARAMA(luv that track), the lighting is amazing, but not so realistic...but in SHIFT the graphics may not be that attracitve all the time, but are very realistic, like the environment, clouds, and the damage system is just amazing..anyways, shift is really the best racing game ever!! SMS FTW!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@nvidiageek, how much did u set the AA to???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Umm... If I have managed to find the HDMI to DVI connector... What would i get? 720p or 1080i? PS3 detects the maximum supported resolution automatically but i am curious to know about it. What is the resolution that 360 recognize on the S 2233?


You can get whatever is your monitor's native resolution support, as that would suit the best for it. On the Samsung S2233 my 360 gave a native 1080p (1920x1080) output. 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> I hear lot of complaints that only few titles of x360 will run at native resolution of 1080p. And most of them are just upscaled. Is it ture? How many of the titles you have played have native resolution of 1080p?


There are very less titles on the PS3 too, which run at native 1080p. Most of them are of pretty odd resolution and by switching to 1080p, you'll be upscaling pretty much every game that is not native 1080p. I haven't played any native 1080p based games or at least I believe so. Nevertheless, they looking stunning on 720p as well.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

^ If i have to connect PS3 to my monitor with a TV tuner Card? what would you suggest? I mean the model.

@nvidiageek, use imageshack.us for thumbnails


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2009)

I am on 5-3 chapter on RE5 ... awesome game. Also playing SHIFT (though a little), Red Faction Guerilla and Tropico 3 (another awesome game ). I have also installed Order of War and Mini Ninjas but those two don't interest me much. Downloading Dead Space again .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 27, 2009)

^You got Tropico 3 from TPTB, eh? How's the graphics? How's the "zombies" in RE5, know what I mean?

@cyborg - 8x.

@vamsi - There's no way in Photobucket to thumbnail the images, eh? Or is there?

BTW there's not much of a diff. of real Evo IX & SHIFT's Evo IX
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/1401001-lg.jpg*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2413-59-48-07.jpg

Pardon me for ye'r loss of bandwidth.


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

I "obtained" Red Faction Guerilla. I am trying to install it, but it gives me an error saying that d3dx10_39.dll not found. I downloaded the file from dll-files.com and it gives an error saying that d3dx10_39.dll is not a valid Windows image. What could be the problem?

Is this version Vista only as I am running WinXP SP3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

That says that you are trying to run it on DX10 mode.. but you don't have a DirectX compatible GFX card or Operating system. Name your OS and GFX card. If you are running the game on Vista/7 then you don't have a directX compatible GFX card. If you are not running on vista/7 switch to one of those.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^You got Tropico 3 from TPTB, eh? How's the graphics? How's the "zombies" in RE5, know what I mean?
> 
> @cyborg - 8x.
> 
> ...



Yes, I got it from TPB as I loved the first Tropico very much (used to play it on my old FX5200 equipped PC ).T2 is really good. The graphics are gorgeus and look stunning when maxed. The game is optimised very well too! The gameplay is very similar to T1 but you get more options this time and it's a little tough. The dialogues still retain their satire feel and it's really good. An addictive game! 

There are no zombies in RE5 (Zombies are generally blokes who are dead but still living... ). RE5 enemies are virus infected people or strangely mutated creatures (this also because of virus). RE5 is not a horror game anymore. It's just an awesome action-adventure game which will entertain you and keep you on the edge of your seat .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2009)

Heavenly Sword[PS3]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you, Social  From 3rd till 20th Oct., I'll be just gamin'! [Exams are goin' on, I can't play SHIFT ] So I need some awesome games to keep me addicted. I think it'll be:
1. *Need for Speed: SHIFT!* Yeah!
2. Resident Evil 5.
3. Batman Arkham Asylum.

How's the order of games, BTW?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Techalomaniac - If ye'r havin' DX10 compatible GPU, just download the .dll file from here: www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx10_39 If you're are havin' the .dll file, of course. But if the file is there & it's not recognizin', then I'm sorry.


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

I downloaded the same file earlier and same crappy result. 

Think I'll have to switch to vista or 7 then. Anyway, NFS Shift is not my cup of tea. I have realised that I don't like SIM racers. My verdict: Move on to Arcade racers. 

Meanwhile, Bionic Commando, here I come!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

@ Nvidiageek, I have realized why you are dying for Crysis. Man.. what a game! I spent an hour with it. Let me say that.. it is like having romance with your PC. I choose the normal difficulty level the game is not easy not tough it is just right. Hats off Crytek! But what made you choose EA as your publisher and distributor!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Meanwhile, Bionic Commando, here I come!


Get it's OST if you can too. It's brilliant. Especially, the title theme and 'The Gauntlet'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2009)

^ IF HD 3300 can run it.. can't a X4500HD run it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally completed Resident Evil 5 in the afternoon... was having a LAN session with frineds (CS Czero and GTA SA ). Resident Evil 5 was mind-blowing... especially the 6th chapter. Now I am going to play through Merceneries mode . I also want to play the game again on Veteran difficulty as Sheva. Okay, so now I have Red Faction G, Tropico 3, SHIFT, Mini Ninjas and Order of War. Will have Dead Space by tomorrow. Having a really awesome time .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay so I started Mini Ninjas... some screenies :-

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2459d101e8ed82158d8a3cc6d1da6b8c50e7c5a3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/486c57227f26ddb51737cef5dbd29cacf6689236.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/545b99f96c9d3d7295eadc5656fc1c1b73a3ccda.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2707acb749c840b7318f21bf3051a47681bd1cc0.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/84ea7855b2725d27ba2e3a2e84970ac6f92ed3d1.jpg


It's a washed out concept. The action and platforming is borrowed right from PoP series and is dumbed down a lot. The graphics are cute but not too good. It's a kid game


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2009)

how much does the basic version of modern warfare 2 cost...vamsi told its around 2.5k, is it the basic  version or some gogles or **** is included with it????


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2009)

FIFA 10 is out for the PC! (and X360 too)... you know where to get it from


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 27, 2009)

^Yeah, a kid's game.

@vamsi - *NOMAD!! You rock!! Awesome, man! You. Are. Awesome!!* I love my avatar! You've done more than awesome work, Crytek & EA!!!!! Can't wait for Crysis 2!! *Come to me again, Nomad!!*

@Ethan - Yeah, I loved the music of BC. Awesome game! I promise that ye'r gonna have a great time playin' Bionic Commando, Techalo! The music of BC brings tears to my eyes . I feel sorry for GriN .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 27, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Okay so I started Mini Ninjas... some screenies :-
> 
> *screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2459d101e8ed82158d8a3cc6d1da6b8c50e7c5a3.jpg
> 
> ...




yup...its totally a kiddy game...but fun nonetheless....i've completed it a week ago


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2009)

Guess who just went Full F*ckin' HD? 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/48315_y58m2/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-09-27%2023-38-59-03.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/48316_rwhux/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-09-27%2023-40-26-85.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/48317_nbdl4/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-09-27%2023-40-30-76.jpg

Yeah baby! Now to enjoy full HD gaming at last.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

^Yippee! congrats. But the thing is Batman Arkham Asylum has both grappling and gliding glitches. i am not able to grapple to some object. When i start another new game... i can grapple that thing but i cannot grapple to another ledge. Can you help me? Please... the game is awesome. BTW, read the resident evil 5 DLC news in gaming news channel?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

I recently started GRID. It's my first drive game exp. As you see @ the title, I am using a keyboard. The question is, how do you even start a drift? I heard you need to press an E-brake. Is that like pressing E on the keyboard??

I read the above lines in some forum. FOCL.


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Get it's OST if you can too. It's brilliant. Especially, the title theme and 'The Gauntlet'.


Sure. Thanks for the suggestion. 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ IF HD 3300 can run it.. can't a X4500HD run it?


No clue sirjee, but its HD3300 with 512MB shared DDR2 VRAM.

Getting avg 23fps @ 800x600 with no lags at all. Pretty cool for me. I am liking Bionic Commando already.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^Yippee! congrats. But the thing is Batman Arkham Asylum has both grappling and gliding glitches. i am not able to grapple to some object. When i start another new game... i can grapple that thing but i cannot grapple to another ledge. Can you help me? Please... the game is awesome. BTW, read the resident evil 5 DLC news in gaming news channel?


No bugs out here so far. BTW I guess PM would be the best way to discuss this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 28, 2009)

^Without AA, eh? Ye'r playin' on HD res. with HD4850, eh? How's the performance? Dang! My cousin gave back my HD4850. Guys, there's a huge diff. in the graphics of games. With the NVIDIA card, graphics looked amazing. The images were sharp & bright. Now that I have my HD4850 back, it's lookin' dull . BTW, I'll PM you, Ethan to know more 'bout The Batman


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2009)

Installed some Chris + Jill mods in RE5


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry guys.. i am going off topic now.. nvidia, what does Darn, Dang mean?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 28, 2009)

^Da*n!  News of ACII, eh vamsi? Sh*t! EZIO!! Currently playin' Tales of Monkey Island: Launch of Screaming Narwhal. Good game. This game reminds me of playin' Croc 2 , those were the days . But hell! No Altair & Nomad .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Without AA, eh? Ye'r playin' on HD res. with HD4850, eh? How's the performance? Dang! My cousin gave back my HD4850. Guys, there's a huge diff. in the graphics of games. With the NVIDIA card, graphics looked amazing. The images were sharp & bright. Now that I have my HD4850 back, it's lookin' dull . BTW, I'll PM you, Ethan to know more 'bout The Batman


Yes, well unfortunately the developers felt the need to implement AA to nVidia users only, which is ludicrous. Although I was able to force AA by renaming the .exe to bioshock.exe and then force AA from CCC. I didn't feel like doing that right now as I don't need it that much. I think the game looks stunning even without AA. I have played the game on nVidia card as well, I don't think it made a huge difference graphically. I'm pretty content with the performance on ATI as well. It's pretty consistent on 50fps even at 1920x1080 resolution.

Tried out Resident Evil 5 on 1080p and it looks amazing. The images are crisp and vibrant, but I got a 5-7fps drop in it. Now I get around 42fps in normal fights and 33fps in heavy action. In Vehicle segments, it tends to drop to 25fps. Nonetheless, it's perfectly playable . 

Also Red Faction: Guerilla's performance is still a bit dodgy. The frames hang around 33fps and drop to 17-19fps in destruction. But good news is that the developers are releasing a patch for it which is said to have performance improvement for ATI hardware. Kudos to them! Hope it works.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 28, 2009)

^Then my HD4850'll have no problem playin' with a res. of 1440x900 .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

Even my X4500Hd didn't had a problem running it. I can milk 25FPS @ ultra low settings. sweet!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2009)

Installed a hell lot of skin mods for RE5... just cant stop playing that game


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah some modded RE5 screenies :-

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/re5-20090928-170843.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/re5-20090928-171234.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/re5-20090928-175118.jpg*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/re5-20090928-175547.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/re5-20090928-175552.jpg
^^LOL that's a nice inventory there!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2009)

COMPLETED BATMAN.....FREAKiN AWESOME


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2009)

As my bandwidth limit is over and i have no games until 3rd oct i have decided to play 
Resident Evil 4(bought years ago, played only 15 mins due to sh1t controls).

Can anybody provide me a link where i can get good re4 mods?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2009)

@jojo :- www.z6.invisionfree.com

For all your Resident Evil 4/5 modding needs


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum Update: I am now at a place where i need to go to killer Crock's lair to get a plant. I just came out of botanical gardens. This game is a awesome. No words to describe it. According to me, it is the best action adventure game after God of War.


----------



## constantine (Sep 29, 2009)

@psychoscocial - nice mod ! and i loved RE5 but ending coulda been better , shoulda had more of the cutscene gaming like before the jet crashes! loved the press A+D to save sheva ! 

i jus finished re5 took a about 3 days! 

now playing shift! mann! i love that game! 

@nvidiageek-of course theres a diff in gfx btw nvidia and ati - cause the game says so itself "Nvidia, the way its meant to be played " its not just advertising you know!
but - ATI- finally released a product i love - 5870! its freaking awesome! (dunno bout performance in physx games  )

and damn i still gotta wait till end of Nnov to get new monitor (hope i get 24")

if you need sexed out looks in the game - NVIDIA
if you just go for high performance cards at low prices - ATI

i'd go with Nvidia! 

now playing with RE5-sheva - business woman costume


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2009)

Almost towards the end of Chapter one with The Darkness. I now have the power to summon a gunner darkling. These dudes are pretty awesome help apart from the Beserkers. They wield a Minigun and can pump lead where ever you want them to. The dialogues of this game remind me of the Godfather style pattern, with deep vocals. Music it totally kick ass.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 29, 2009)

^Ye talkin' 'bout Arkham? 

@costantine - NVIDIA, period.


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^Ye talkin' 'bout Arkham?
> 
> @costantine - NVIDIA, period.


I think he's talking about the game "The Darkness", LOL, batman spawn ghouls???????

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1c/Darkness_cover.jpg/258px-Darkness_cover.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2009)

Told Ya'll the ending would be EPIC, didn't I? 

Also please resist putting up SPOILER screenshots of the game, some of them are yet to complete it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn you.. Nvidia. I am going to play that game after I am done with Batman. Thanks for ruining the experience.

Damn.. This Batman is blowing my pants off. I am now done with Killer Cork. Going back to bat cave. I will update my progress soon. BTW, from today.. Return to Castle..oh sorry.. college.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 29, 2009)

@ Psychosocial

thanks man for the MOD of RE5 , only that sheva that character is not good in look , this one is hot i like it !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2009)

@damngoodman :- Yeah lol ... but that's not the only reason... Jill Valentine is my fav. RE series character .

Anyways, played 3 matches in FIFA 10... nothing good about it... just another FIFA game by EA. They should seriously think about slowing down. Off too play Ashes.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 29, 2009)

I am sorry, vamsi . I thought that after I posted. Darn, you were right, Ethan. I gotta delete that post before Techalo finds out, eh. Currently playin' Need for Speed: SHIFT.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> I am sorry, vamsi . I thought that after I posted. Darn, you were right, Ethan. I gotta delete that post before Techalo finds out, eh. Currently playin' Need for Speed: SHIFT.


Someone sniffed me eh? Which game did you spoil for vamsi anyway?  Thanx for showing the courtesy to delete your post. 


@ ALL: Bionic Commando ROCKS! Simply awesome game. Takes time to get used to the controls and the swinging, but the gameplay is too good. Also, GFX are sweet.  Only regret is that my mouse is not great (3yr old cheapo iBall), so keep losing hold over right click when Spencer is over 100 ft in the air.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum - My review

First when I saw E3,2009 trailer of Batman Arkham Asylum, I thought it would be just another super hero game like xman, Superman,spiderman,etc. Few days ago I downloaded a demo of arkham asylum to see how my x4500hd can run it. First time when i started to play the game I forgot every thing that our bloody world has.And nothing stopped me from getting the final one.

Story: When we have batman and Joker, there won't be a shortage for stoires. Batman Arkham Asylum starts when Batman is taking Joker back to Arkham. Unfortunately after entering into the arkham joker escapes from the security, and you find yourself in a playground of joker.And rest of the story is how you will take down the joker and other mighty criminals that can be found in the dark world of batman. The story is good. Reaches the standards of batman.

Gameplay: What makes Batman AA a clear winner is that how it lets you to approach enemies.Basically there are two types of gameplay mechanics in arkham one is a typical hand to hand combat system and another is the Predator mode. In hand to hand combat you will be given a free flow combat system like the in Prince of Persia and God Hand.It is easy to get into. But difficult to master. you can easily pull the 4 hit combo but to achieve 9 hit combo you have to struggle and practice. There are typical reversals  which are cool and some stun attacks which are awkward.

What i liked most is the predator mode.. You will be given a chance to be the real batman. You can take out thugs in the dark. Silently sneaking behind them. And if any one of the remaining thugs found the body... man.. you gotta see their reaction. They will just wet their pants. In predator mode.. you can pull glide kicks and by upgrading you can do Inverted Takedowns.

The game play also includes roaming and adventure elements. You will be hunting for vents, and Riddle challenges, Riddle Trophies, Interview tapes,etc.

Over all the game play is mind blowing.

Presentation: Something I didn't expected to be this good was the presentation part. The cut scenes are amazing. The Musical score is an orchestral score which is mind blowing. These won't stand a chance before amazing voice acting from Joker to hundreds of thugs you will fight. You will stop and listen to the conversion of Joker in the radio. The voice acting of Chronicles of arkham is mind blowing. The interview tapes take their valuable share too. When it comes to visuals.. the art direction is amazing. You can see the colorful comic book taking it's life. Technically.. this game is a U3 game.. The graphics looks stunning and optimizable to a great extent.


WTF moments: we will say WTF where we will encounter some thing that we didn't even expected. Well.. if you are playing this game, get ready to chant WTF. For the people who didn't get me--just leave it, it is not for you.

Pros: Predator mode, Voice Acting, 3 Encounters with the Scarecrow, unique boss battles, 240 Riddle challenges, provides lot of info about the dark world of Batman, and the list goes on and on....

Cons:Giving free roaming capabilities while on a mission can be misleading,You don't want to stop playing the game even after the ending, Some Riddle challenges and trophies are way too challenging.


Verdict: If you are a person who don't care about the Batman then you are the person who deserves to play this game..coz I did. It is the best super hero game ever created. Somebody claims that it is Infamous, let us face it.. I didn't played infamous(yet). So, for me BAA is the best super hero game ever designed.

Pardon me if there are any spell or grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Someone sniffed me eh? Which game did you spoil for vamsi anyway?  Thanx for showing the courtesy to delete your post.


Something which you were playing and I realised that you were playing Bionic Commando. So promptly requested nvidiageek to pull the finale screenshots off. The end is something you need to experience first hand, rather than having it spoiled by screenshots. 



Techalomaniac said:


> @ ALL: Bionic Commando ROCKS! Simply awesome game. Takes time to get used to the controls and the swinging, but the gameplay is too good. Also, GFX are sweet.  Only regret is that my mouse is not great (3yr old cheapo iBall), so keep losing hold over right click when Spencer is over 100 ft in the air.


Please get an Xbox 360 controller. I know it's a heavy investment, but believe me, it would prove to be a worthy one. I have had it for close to a year now and it's working for both my PC and my 360. In fact, I haven't used my wireless controller that I got with my console till now. 

Using the controller makes this game so much more simpler to navigate. It's a totally different experience compared to mouse and keyboard. Especially some difficult swinging moments would really need a good controller.

@Vamsi: Excellent review dude. I know the joy you feel when you really enjoy a game right from the heart and can't wait to pour it out in a review. Something which I did with Resident Evil 4 right after I completed that game. I also wanted to review Kane and Lynch: Dead Men, but alas didn't get that much time. Good job again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Vamsi: Excellent review dude. I know the joy you feel when you really enjoy a game right from the heart and can't wait to pour it out in a review. Something which I did with Resident Evil 4 right after I completed that game. I also wanted to review Kane and Lynch: Dead Men, but alas didn't get that much time. Good job again.



Thanks Alwyn bhayya.Now I am solving the Riddler puzzles. I have completed 180 till now. Still got 60 more to do. What is your progress in the game?

BTW, getting Assassins Creed now. I should get it by tomorrow. Can't wait to see how Altair will play on my computer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Thanks Alwyn bhayya.Now I am solving the Riddler puzzles. I have completed 180 till now. Still got 60 more to do. What is your progress in the game?


As you can see, I have my hands full with The Darkness at the moment. Once I complete that, I should hopefully start off with Batman OR Ninja Gaiden II, depends on the mood. I have applied for some leaves at work in the next week or two, if that's approved, then it would be 4 full days of heavy gaming, movies and party. 

I have a huge backlog of games to clear now. Thankfully most of the "AAA" titles are coming out for the PC in October. We have GTA's DLC coming up on the 360 by October end, so that would be awesome.


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum - My review


Post it in the reviews section too. I like your style of writing minus a few typos. Overall a great job! 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Something which you were playing and I realised that you were playing Bionic Commando. So promptly requested nvidiageek to pull the finale screenshots off. The end is something you need to experience first hand, rather than having it spoiled by screenshots.


Thanks a lot mate. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Please get an Xbox 360 controller. I know it's a heavy investment, but believe me, it would prove to be a worthy one. I have had it for close to a year now and it's working for both my PC and my 360. In fact, I haven't used my wireless controller that I got with my console till now.
> Using the controller makes this game so much more simpler to navigate. It's a totally different experience compared to mouse and keyboard. Especially some difficult swinging moments would really need a good controller.


I will certainly try to get it, but ATM I don't have spare cash.  I gotta invest in the TRUE 120 for a big project I have and the x360 controller will have to wait.  But, 1200 bucks is cheap considering the fact that people spend like 1.5k each on kbd and mice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome review, vamsi! Lucky you, Ethan 'cause Ballad of G*y Tony's comin' only for X360. Great decision you've taken in buyin' a X360, the graphics are better in X360. But no Uncharted 2 on X360. News of PS4 or X720, eh? More 2 days for Arkham!! Then, it'll be the No. 2 game in my list. Batman's my 2nd favorite superhero. Hope Activision brings an awesome Spidey game . *ALTAIR!!* Vamsi, I don't think ye'll like him. He's only for me, I guess .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

@techalo.. thanks for suggestion. Implementing it now. 

@Nvidia.. Sony officials said that there will be PS4 but not before 2011. Don't know about xbox thou. For me batman was not a super hero until i saw dark knight. After seeing dark knight.. the role of joker made me to like batman. But after playing this game.. man.. batman is the real super hero. At the end of the game.. when every thing is over... Gordon advices batman to take rest, in the very next second he hears police radio warning about the bank robbery. And batman will be off to the bank. I liked that part.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

^Batman & Iron Man are the only superheroes without any super powers. Iron Man movie was awesome! The CGI was unbelievable, I thought Iron Man was hoverin' in Manhattan! It was even better than The Dark Knight. Can't wait for Iron Man 2! But, Ledger did a fantastic job, the Joker in The Dark Knight was the best Joker. R.I.P Heath Ledger. So, it's better to buy a X360, eh? 'Cause it can even play *joker* games!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

Installin' NFS: Undercover .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

If you don't have sunglasses go and purchase one. Believe me, the Bloom and HDR in this game is capable of making a person blind.


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

^hey vamsi, what did 919 signify? Why did you kick it out?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

back in 2001 when i was learning the alphabets in the internet... I thought of registering with yahoo. so.. I chose my username as "vamsikrishna" but it said that the username already exists and given me a list of available usernames.. vamsikrishna919 was one of them. From that day, no matter what is the purpose.. if i am registering with any website.. I used the vamsikrishna919 username.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

^You should've renamed ye'r User ID like this: Vamsi_Krishna, with capital letters. Funny 'bout NFS: Undercover . Tell me guys, what are the things that you hate in NFS: Undercover. Currently playin' that game & it's underrated. The game's not that bad. Great!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

^ Frame rate issues, laughable story line,  Remake of old games in the franchise, very very easy, Irresponsible controls, Pathetic color tone and implementation of full screen effects... to name a few.

Remember that the games that come in NFS franchise will never be under rated. If they are on the NFS series.. they will compare the game to NFS HotPursuit 2, NFS Most Wanted standards. If you really want to see a under rated game pickup Onimusha 3, Kane and Lynch, Stranglehold.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

^I was 'bout to pick Stranglehold, but then I heard the campaign is too short, so I didn't. BTW, how much's the length of the campaign in Batman: Arkham Asylum?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

I completed the story line with in 10 hours in medium difficulty. But you can pull the time for 5 more hours if you add riddle challenges+riddle trophies+Chronicles of Arkham+ Interview tapes. 

Ooops! forgot to mention in the review.. After beating the story mode.. you can jump into challenge mode where you have to face 20 levels of thugs. The challenges will demand you to fight the thugs in hand to hand combat and predator mode. Add another 3 hours to it. so.. healthy 18 hours of game play.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody tried playing the new NFS:Shift?.How is it?.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 30, 2009)

^More than awesome! The best racin' game on PC. The handlings are so real that when you upgrade from Tier 1 to Tier 2, you can feel the increase of speed. Awesome driving & damage physics. After you get it, I suggest you drive with Cockpit view, it's awesome! Even driftin' is better with Cockpit view! Only thing is that it's a resource hoggin' game, what's your GPU BTW? Not ATI, right?

@vamsi - Darn! So small, eh !? Is it longer than CoJ: BiB? I won't be playin' everyday, just on weekends for 'bout 2-3 hours.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 30, 2009)

from where do u get games? from friends or ......Pirated....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

What can you expect from a Action adventure game. Come on even god smacking Prince of Persia, God of War can be completed under 12 hours. This isn't an RPG or a solid SIM game to give you 100 hours of gameplay.




PaiGirish said:


> from where do u get games? from friends or ......Pirated....




classified.........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 30, 2009)

Playing Re4 with trainer(coz this game is old and not worth the effort).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

RE4 is not worth playing coz it is old? all the best. what are your opinions about contra, Mario, legend of shinobi, legend of Zelda?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 30, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> RE4 is not worth playing coz it is old? all the best. what are your opinions about contra, Mario, legend of shinobi, legend of Zelda?



 I may be one of the  biggest fan of RE series, but this game is bad for me, i hate playing shooters with joystick and the keyboard mouse controls of this game are not perfect. I am playig this game  just because i have to play RE5 and I dont want to miss storyline.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 30, 2009)

currently addicted to Team Fortress 2... this game is awesome, comedy and humour element is one of the best i have seen in a multiplayer.

if you guys haven't played it yet, go get it now


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2009)

another shashank here??..hello mate!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 1, 2009)

I am playing Assassins Creed Now. That white beard oldie just kicked my ass and taken the sword, small blades.. damn. he is so weak now. Does this game contain any RPG elements like if i break the creed i won't receive any perks and if i follow it i can receive some special perks or something like that?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I may be one of the  biggest fan of RE series, but this game is bad for me, i hate playing shooters with joystick and the keyboard mouse controls of this game are not perfect. I am playig this game  just because i have to play RE5 and I dont want to miss storyline.


You won't be missing much in terms of storyline. If you feel that the controls are a pain in the ass, then switch to Resident Evil 5. The only thing you would encounter from the earlier game are the documents containing information of the _las plagas_ and it's effects on the victims. Apart from that, Leon and Chris are on their separate missions altogether. But if you are a RE fan, then missing RE4 is a suicide move. Although I haven't played all the previous RE titles, I loved RE4 more than RE5. I found it relatively easy to adapt to it's controller configuration. It's just a matter of time and patience, that's it. It's a sad thing that the PC version was originally crafted in a half-arsed manner.

On a side note, Did anyone check out the recent Assassin's Creed 2 TGS trailer which shows a bit of Ezio's history? It's designed brilliantly. It seems that his father is hanged to death on being falsely accused as a conspirator. So this is a revenge driven plot unlike Altair's, which was following his clan's orders. The music delivered in this trailer is absolutely amazing. Although I didn't like the first game that much due to it's monotonous nature, this one looks very promising. I guess I'll get it for my 360, rather than having to wait until oblivion for the PC version. 

The location seems to be set in Italian locations and they look dam gorgeous compared to the Israeli locations of the first game. For some reason, this TGS trailer sparked a great interest for me towards this game.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> तुम इतना कहानी के रूप में नहीं याद किया जाएगा. यदि आपको लगता है कि नियंत्रण पिछवाड़े में दर्द हो रहा हो, तो निवास ईविल 5 पर स्विच करें. केवल एक चीज आप पहले खेल से मुठभेड़ होती _ लास plagas की जानकारी वाले दस्तावेज़ों रहे हैं _ और यह पीड़ितों पर प्रभाव है. कि, लियोन और क्रिस के अलावा उनके मिशन को पूरी तरह अलग हैं. लेकिन तब RE4 यदि आप एक आरई प्रशंसक रहे हैं, याद आ रही एक आत्मघाती कदम है. हालांकि मैं यह सब पिछले आरई शीर्षक नहीं खेला है, मैं RE5 से RE4 अधिक प्यार करता था. मैं यह अपेक्षाकृत आसान यह नियंत्रक है विन्यास अनुकूलन पाया. यह सिर्फ समय और धैर्य की बात है, कि वह है. यह एक दुखद बात है कि पीसी संस्करण मूलतः एक आधे arsed तरीके से तैयार किया गया है.



Yeah, you are right. Some more things I miss include the creepy, sad, lonely environment of night in racoon city. Variety of locations buses, labs, restaurants, gardens, trains  and the best was background music. This game (RE4) lacks in variety to where i have played so far. 
I hope it improves on that soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2009)

@vamsi - Fine. Total hours played in CoJ: BiB was 12 hours, but I played it for 2 months! 

@Ethan - *EZIO!!* Darn! You're lucky. I've to wait till 2010 to play that game. Can't take my eyes off that trailer! Sh*t! BTW, I was scrollin' the pages of this thread yesterday. I started to post from page 31 & now it's 117! Can't believe how fast Mother Earth is spinnin'. Darn! 2012's near!  I saw a post in which you were tellin' ye'll buy a PS3 just for God of War 3-in', why X360, eh? Bucks?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> तुम इतना कहानी के रूप में नहीं याद आ रही है. यदि आपको लगता है कि नियंत्रण पिछवाड़े में दर्द हो रहा हो, तो निवास ईविल 5 पर स्विच करें. केवल एक चीज आप पहले खेल से मुठभेड़ होती _ लास plagas की जानकारी वाले दस्तावेज़ों रहे हैं _ और यह पीड़ितों पर प्रभाव है. कि, लियोन और क्रिस के अलावा उनके मिशन को पूरी तरह अलग हैं. लेकिन तब RE4 यदि आप एक आरई प्रशंसक रहे हैं, याद आ रही एक आत्मघाती कदम है. हालांकि मैं यह सब पिछले आरई शीर्षक नहीं खेला है, मैं RE5 से RE4 अधिक प्यार करता था. मैं यह अपेक्षाकृत आसान यह नियंत्रक है विन्यास अनुकूलन पाया. यह सिर्फ समय और धैर्य की बात है, कि वह है. यह एक दुखद बात है कि पीसी संस्करण मूलतः एक आधे arsed तरीके से तैयार किया गया है.
> 
> एक तरफ ध्यान दें पर, हाल के हत्यारे की नस्ल 2 TGS ट्रेलर जो Ezio इतिहास का थोड़ा बाहर किसी जांच से पता चलता है क्या? यह अच्छी तरह तैयार है. ऐसा लगता है कि उनके पिता की मौत पर फांसी पर लटका दिया झूठा एक षड्यंत्रकारी के रूप में आरोप लगाया जा रहा है. तो यह एक Altair, साजिश के विपरीत जो अपने परिवार के आदेश का पालन किया गया संचालित बदला है. इस ट्रेलर में दिया संगीत बिल्कुल आश्चर्यजनक है. हालांकि मैं पहली बार है कि यह बहुत की वजह से है नीरस प्रकृति, यह एक बहुत आशाजनक लगता है खेल को पसंद नहीं आया. मुझे लगता है कि मैं इसे अपने 360 के लिए मिल कर देंगे, बजाय को पीसी संस्करण के लिए गुमनामी जब तक इंतज़ार कर रहे.
> 
> स्थान लगता है इतालवी स्थानों में स्थापित होगा और वे बांध देखो भव्य पहले खेल के इजरायल के स्थानों की तुलना में. किसी कारण के लिए, इस TGS ट्रेलर मेरे लिए इस खेल की दिशा में एक महान ब्याज फूट पड़ा.




LoooooooooooooL,...................this is so funny


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 ain't coming for PC in November? WTF! If that's the case then I'll get the PS3 version.

Yo Ezio I'm comin' for ya! Gochya nvidiageek Really can't wait for Assassin's Creed 2...

BTW I'm playing,
Resident Evil 5[PC]...it's pretty good. 
Assassin's Creed[PC] Can't get enough of Altair!
Heavenly Sword[PS3] That chick Nariko sure is hot!
Batman [Xbox 360] Once in a while...don't wanna finish this game too soon


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan - *EZIO!!* Darn! You're lucky. I've to wait till 2010 to play that game. Can't take my eyes off that trailer! Sh*t! BTW, I was scrollin' the pages of this thread yesterday. I started to post from page 31 & now it's 117! Can't believe how fast Mother Earth is spinnin'. Darn! 2012's near!  I saw a post in which you were tellin' ye'll buy a PS3 just for God of War 3-in', why X360, eh? Bucks?


It's an investment. I wanted to own both the consoles and thus not missing out on any of it's exclusives experience. To be honest, it was a spontaneous decision. I just woke up one morning and decided I wanted to get the console, spoke to the dealer and got the deal done. The next thing I know, I own the dam thing. 

I will be getting a PS3 probably next year. All the top titles are coming out next year. I'm mainly gunning for God of War III and Heavy Rain. These a top 2 on my list. Plus most of my friends have got a PS3, so I decided the break the trend and get the 360. Now we can exchange the consoles and get the best of both worlds. Plus I'll have all the exclusive titles when I get my console. 

@tarey_g: ROTFL!  My advice is to give the game some time and it would grow on you. The game was meant to be played on the PS2. 

@himadri_sm: Are you shekar_xxx by any chance?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you mean by 'your man'?  I smell homo...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2009)

@Sun - *Ezio! Why aren't ye comin' to me!?* Thanks for joinin' me, Sun! Nomad, when are you returnin' to me again? I'm comin' to voodoo ye Altair! Darn! He was my man! Ezio's not a loner, he made himself become one. But Altair's a loner by birth! And I love 'im!

@Ethan - After ye buy Forza Motorsport 3, gimme some screens. Let's see what's the hype all 'bout. [No offense to ye]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Sun - Phuc No! But, he's my man . Awesome loner!  Currently playin' NFS: SHIFT, another awesome game. It's currently 1st on my list, 'til Ezio comes to me! Darn! Ezio's makin' me forget MW2! 'Soap'!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Assassins Creed is getting into your head real bad . Try to relax or ACII will reprogram your head and you will become Ezio.

resident evil4, chp 5-4. Man how long is this game 

BTW you folkes too busy with ACII but what about COD:MW2. This one i'm getting original.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 1, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^More than awesome! The best racin' game on PC. The handlings are so real that when you upgrade from Tier 1 to Tier 2, you can feel the increase of speed. Awesome driving & damage physics. After you get it, I suggest you drive with Cockpit view, it's awesome! Even driftin' is better with Cockpit view! Only thing is that it's a resource hoggin' game, what's your GPU BTW? Not ATI, right?
> 
> @vamsi - Darn! So small, eh !? Is it longer than CoJ: BiB? I won't be playin' everyday, just on weekends for 'bout 2-3 hours.




Will it work on following config?
******************************
Intel Core2Duo 2.33Ghz
2 GB RAM
XFX 9600GT
Winxp Pro SP2
*******************


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> resident evil4, chp 5-4. Man how long is this game


That's the final chapter and yes the game is quite lengthy.



jojothedragon said:


> BTW you folkes too busy with ACII but what about COD:MW2. This one i'm getting original.


How can one forget about Modern Warfare 2? It's one of the most anticipated games of this year. But honestly speaking, I'm really disappointed with this years game releases. It's been really mediocre at the best. Thankfully, 2010 would be a year to look out for some stellar titles.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

> How can one forget about Modern Warfare 2? It's one of the most anticipated games of this year. But honestly speaking, I'm really disappointed with this years game releases. It's been really mediocre at the best. Thankfully, 2010 would be a year to look out for some stellar titles.



But the feelings with this one is great. After watching all the trailers and all i'm really thrilled. And if this game isint worth the bucks that which one is???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Will it work on following config?
> ******************************
> Intel Core2Duo 2.33Ghz
> 2 GB RAM
> ...



it sure will. just update to sp3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2009)

I am actually excited for Mordern Warfare 2 more than AC2. I suspect AC2 will be another monotonous game with a few more toys to play with. As for MW2, even if it will be similar to the first one (gameplay wise, not story wise) then too it will kick some serious ass  and the multiplayer is always there!

Anyways, playing Dead Space again. Dosen't feel like I'm playing it again... this game still gives me the creeps. Also hooked to Red Faction and SHIFT . Installed FIFA 10 but as mentioned, nothing special.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @himadri_sm: Are you shekar_xxx by any chance?




yup....i'm the man....changed the user name to something decent..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2009)

Will have Risen by tomorrow


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Ezio! Why aren't ye comin' to me!?*



might be because he's not what you think of him.gay.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nomad, when are you returnin' to me again? I'm comin' to voodoo ye Altair! Darn! He was my man! Ezio's not a loner, he made himself become one. But Altair's a loner by birth! And I love 'im!



how many man you will marry.and how can you? such kind of thing is not permitted in india.you are doing illegal thing and posting illegal stuff.

someone please delete this post.

btw if you marry ezio what will happen to altair.or did altair kicked you out so you now want ezio.
now where does nomad fit?


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey quan chi... Article 377 has been amended man, don't say its illegal as it aint. Not anymore. NVIDIAgeek can have his men in peace now...


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Hey quan chi... Article 377 has been amended man, don't say its illegal as it aint. Not anymore. NVIDIAgeek can have his men in peace now...


u..huh...i see thats why he is bouncing so much.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

^ what all these article 377 talk about? I'm not understanding anything.


Completed Resident Evil 4. Phew!! Hell long game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^LOL!!
...................


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL @ *jojothedragon*...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! WTF's happenin' here? None of you understand. It's the likeness I'm feelin' for Ezio, Altair & Nomad. You've misunderstood me, quan. BTW, "EZIO!!" means I can't wait for ACII. "'Soap!'" means I can't wait for MW2 & "NOMAD!!" means, ye know.

[*offtopic*: Can GTR 2 be played with this lappy: Intel C2D T6500, 4GB RAM, Intel GMA 4500MHD?]


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

*NVIDIAGeek* We all understand such feelings. It is pretty normal. Don't worry, you don't need a doctor, some people are not like others. You are special.  There is nothing wrong in having special attractions for male characters and using a special language to defend your love. Its all okay here. We all are friends, we will support you through, don't worry.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2009)

^Thank you very much, Techalo. Suggest some RTS games, people. How's Dawn of Discovery, East Indian Company, Hearts of Iron III &  Empire: Total War?  Please suggest "ol' century"-s type of RTSs.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you played Age of Empires 2? AOE3 is bad when compared to AOE II.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2009)

Enough leg pulling now @NVIDIAgeek, it was just a joke. No hard feelings.
BTW How's Darkness?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2009)

^I'm fine with that. *EZIO!!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW How's Darkness?


It's f*ckin' brilliant. I'm almost towards the end of the 3rd chapter. Pretty much got every darkling, kick ass weapons and Darkness upgrades there is to it. The game's visual presentation would remind you of Riddick games, since it's designed on the same engine. The loading screen of this game is very innovative. You won't have the traditional "loading....." screen coming up, rather you would have some smart talk or action performed by Jackie. It's worth a shot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it for PC?


----------



## IronCruz (Oct 2, 2009)

Need For Speed Most Wanted in BL3(Ronnie) and Burnout paradise The Ultimate box.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2009)

@Sun - No. Only for consoles.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's f*ckin' brilliant.



I am yet to see criticism coming from you for any game  , seems you like every game out there


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2009)

^No. To be frank, he's the awesome critic here. And of course, the game is brilliant. I played it on my brother's PS3. Awesome visuals!


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2009)

Isn't anyone here interested in Mafia 2?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2009)

Well,I am but lately I haven't heard any news 'bout it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2009)

saw the Assassin's creed 2 TGS 09 trailer just now...y are the graphics are so crap, and the shadows are too glitchy in a scene...hope the final output wont be that bad...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2009)

Completed Resident Evil 5 - Nice game 

Guyz for u all - Do u like Resident evil 4 or 5 ??? leave the graphics 


Then Red faction guerrilla completed PARKER !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I am yet to see criticism coming from you for any game  , seems you like every game out there


Let's face it, I'm not a game critic and I don't believe any of us are here to do the same. I call it as I see it (and enjoy it). If a game is utterly bad, then I would voice it out. I don't nit pick every little thing for every game I play. 

If you wade back a few pages in this thread, I have mentioned I didn't like Need for Speed: Shift, contrary to most people liking it. 



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Isn't anyone here interested in Mafia 2?


I am. I haven't played the first Mafia game. I saw a couple of gameplay videos of Mafia 2 and it looked amazing. Although there was a noticeable amount of frame rate issues on the console version. I hope it turns out to be as good (if not better) as GTA IV. That was the very first GTA game I played, loved and completed. Hope the same stands true for Mafia 2. I suppose the release date is pinned for Feb 2010, so it's still a long way. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> saw the Assassin's creed 2 TGS 09 trailer just now...y are the graphics are so crap, and the shadows are too glitchy in a scene...hope the final output wont be that bad...


That was just a trailer and not an actual gameplay footage. The graphics aren't like they are represented in that video. Just curios, what quality of that video did you download/view?

The game engine used in this game is now renamed to Anvil (formerly Scimitar). It looks pretty much the same like the earlier game with a few enhancements. 

This is what Sebastien Puel (Producer on Assassin's Creed 2) had to say about the engine:


> · Night and day cycle
> · New load distance for more detailed open-world environment from greater distances
> · The same internal vegetation technology used in Far Cry 2
> · Several rendering improvements to support improved lighting, reflection and more special effects.
> · New cloth system used extensively for characters



Also here are some of the prime highlight of the game:


> - You’ll have a ton of new weapons to choose from including an axe, a hammer, a mace, a spear, 2 different sword types, a spear axe, and 2 smaller blades
> - You CAN swim
> - Da Vincis workshop is in the game
> - Locations include Saint Marks Basilica, The Grand Canal, The Little Canal, and the Rialto bridge.
> ...





			
				damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> Guyz for u all - Do u like Resident evil 4 or 5 ??? leave the graphics


Resident Evil 4, no contest.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

@damngoodman, RE4,PAUSE.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2009)

^ACII is gonna be so much fun this time. Just hope it dosen't has any problem like the jerusalem in the previous one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Now I am playing at Jerusalem. I don't have any issues.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2009)

i saw the HD video, the graphics in the trailer were In-game...and hte night looks gorgeous, but the day time sucked...but then again, like i already said, hope the final output wont be like that!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ethan hunt , is ur name arvind??..u on cod4??


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^I think he would be more like Allwyn.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats Gr8 guyz , the story of Resident Evil 5 is crap , Resident evil 4 story is superb 

Resident Evil 1 - directors cut (its Ps1 game but the gr8 mystery game of my life )

Resident evil 2 - Same as like Resident evil 5 (bad story)

Resident evil 3(nemisis) - 100% perfect gameplay in medium graphics level 

Resident Evil 4 - one of my Top 10 game list 

Resident Evil 5 - the very small & easy to finish the game even @ hard level .

Resident evil (code veronica X) - Gr8 game , but 2 DVD's i missed the 2nd dvd its a PS2 game im searching for it till now


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I am. I haven't played the first Mafia game.



 You should , not a game one should miss.

btw, i progressed with RE4, not really frustrating anymore. But i seriously hope  RE5 as perfect KB mouse controls.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

Guyz in batman - The* gliding* is very tough its not working properly ???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

It is a glitch in the No DVD patch. Find fixed one.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 3, 2009)

People, which's a better game Company of Heroes or Empire: Total War? Please tell me 'cause I'm 'bout to buy anyone of that.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

company of heroes , my lovely game awesome campaign ! dint play the game yet !! play it ASAP u ll love it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

I am going to buy a controller in few days. I have two options in my Mind. Xbox 360 Wired controller and Logitech Rumblepad 2. Cost is not the matter. Don't count Plug and Play. I just want fine quality buttons and smooth rubber.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

*vamsi* The XBox 360 wired is great for PC's, not sure about the rumblepad.

@ ALL : Finished Bionic Commando. Thanks to all who recommended! Whatta game. Mind blowing. I'm still half in Ascension City.  End scene was awesome, the very last... After the vulture battle. Thanks to Ethan and NVIDIAGeek for playing a role in getting those damn screenies removed before I saw 'em. 

@ *Ethan_Hunt* OST should be awesome. Getting it ASAP. What brilliant music to complement the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

@techno maniacgrin... thanks. . What is the weight of Bionic Commando?


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Must be around 320kgs at least. He isn't less than Yokozuna. Poor guy can't swim...  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*vamsi* the xbox 360 controller is never gonna cause you driver issues as... well why would M$ shoot itself in the foot when it has such a good product in hand?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

abey techno mai ne pucha bionic commando ka size kya hai. Uska protagonist ka nahi. Mai kya krunga uska weight jaan ke?


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @techno maniacgrin... thanks. . What is the weight of Bionic Commando?


 I took you literally!  The weight of Bionic Commando should be about 2.45. After you extract him from his zipped pod, the weight becomes 7.13.

Source : TPTB.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^ACII is gonna be so much fun this time. Just hope it dosen't has any problem like the jerusalem in the previous one.


That was a problem with the leaked copy only. You see, the holy land of Jerusalem doesn't allow pirates to enter. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> i saw the HD video, the graphics in the trailer were In-game...and hte night looks gorgeous, but the day time sucked...but then again, like i already said, hope the final output wont be like that!


If it's the Ezio's Destiny trailer that we are talking about, then the footage is CGI rendered for the trailer. There are very few actual gameplay footage that the developers have displayed and most of the look identical to the first game. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> @ethan hunt , is ur name arvind??..u on cod4??


I swear, this is not the first time my name has been pronounced by like that. Like Techalomaniac correctly said, it's Allwyn. 

And NO, I'm not on COD4 (whatever that means). 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> You should , not a game one should miss.


I wish I could, but already got a long list ahead. 



			
				Techalomaniac said:
			
		

> @ ALL : Finished Bionic Commando. Thanks to all who recommended! Whatta game. Mind blowing. I'm still half in Ascension City. End scene was awesome, the very last... After the vulture battle. Thanks to Ethan and NVIDIAGeek for playing a role in getting those damn screenies removed before I saw 'em.
> 
> @ Ethan_Hunt OST should be awesome. Getting it ASAP. What brilliant music to complement the game.


The ending was the turning point of the whole game. It showed a lot of intensity and anger. I replayed that part twice just to watch the ending.

The OST is brilliant. It has that patriotic theme like essence to it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 3, 2009)

^Darn! I'm cryin'! 

@damn - Erm, I'd go with Empire: Total War 'cause too much WWIIs. I love medieval RTSs! Thank ye BTW.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

do buy empire total war its pathetic , COH is WW2 but , there lot of features , play it hard mode u ll never finish that game ever ! 

Is there any one who dint COMPANY OF HEROES YET (except those hate RTS) ????*
*

Finally fixed the BATMAN glide !

NFS shift - BIG problem is non control , even GRID has good control it seems . in TIER 3 cars i cant able to control in turns on the high speed cars [PATHETIC]


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^If you like sci-fi RTS then play Warhammer 40000 dawn of war I and II in the same order. If you play II before I than you won't like the first part IMO.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I didn't play company of heroes and probably will not. Sci-fi RTS is more my type you know.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

I played AOE Series, Rise of Nations(my best RTS game), WarCraft 3, Black & white 2, Civ City rome, Age of Mythology,World in Conflict(My second best). But I didn't played Company of Heroes yet  . It is not like I don't like RTS.. I just love them. May be I should jump to Company of Heroes after I am done with altair.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^Play Warhammer. Its my fav series.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^If you like sci-fi RTS then play Warhammer 40000 dawn of war I and II in the same order. If you play II before I than you won't like the first part IMO.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> I didn't play company of heroes and probably will not. Sci-fi RTS is more my type you know.



In 2007 i have completed warhammer Dawn of War  & in 2008 i completed Soulstorm  , in both i completed with CHAOS SPACE MARINES , thats one hell of a game sorry i dint mention in the above post  . 

Company of heroes & warhammer are both from THQ are same kind a gameplay , dont miss COH even i missed , before 2 months only i just tried then its now addicted a lot 

i ll not play building RTS , this warhammer & coh are different .

Any one playing               -- RED faction GUerrilla -- here ?? THQ another awesome game .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> I played AOE Series, Rise of Nations(my best RTS game), WarCraft 3, Black & white 2, Civ City rome, Age of Mythology,World in Conflict(My second best). But I didn't played Company of Heroes yet  . It is not like I don't like RTS.. I just love them. May be I should jump to Company of Heroes after I am done with altair.



AOE,AOM are different from warhammer & COH , COH is RTS based on mission , i recommend that u wont go wrong with the COH , i dont like AOE or AOM 5 years before i played . Ok better try COH easy to download too 3.4GB only .


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

*damngoodman999* Have you completed Warhammer 40,000 Dawn Of War II ??? If not, then play it. Its awesome.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2009)

> damngoodman999 Have you completed Warhammer 40,000 Dawn Of War II ??? If not, then play it. Its awesome.


yes techalomaniac, you are totally right. I completed the game yesterday. freaking awesome. A superb game for strategy players. It totally quenced my thirst for super action in a RTS game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> That was a problem with the leaked copy only. You see, the holy land of Jerusalem doesn't allow pirates to enter.


Then i'll have to have a bath in pirated holy water and run for it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

I loved all the cutscenes and the storytelling of Warhammer II. Simply awesome. Best part was ending cutscene and last mission. engaging gameplay.


----------



## csczero (Oct 4, 2009)

NFS SHIFT pathetic controls ... currently playing FIFA 10


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2009)

Folkes just curious. I would like to know the major noticabe difference between RE5 and RE4?? I'm in a big confusion here???


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Folkes just curious. I would like to know the major noticabe difference between RE5 and RE4?? I'm in a big confusion here???



this question means different things for different people.to be precise it depends on your taste.

if you see graphics and controlls together.then re5 is better.

if you want to see the storyline and gameplay together then re4 rules.

re5 is nothing but a technically improved version of re4 which contains all the elements of re4 except the taste.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 4, 2009)

i have completed RE5 in 1 day , but RE4 took me nearly 1 month - the gameplay of RE4 is fantastic & story line


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know what's wrong with the handling of SHIFT, it's awesome! I love that kinda control, handlings of cars in MW and Underground 2 are too kiddish . Is there any good street racin' games apart from the awesome NFS series? I've tried Midnight Club 2.

[*offtopic*: Ye guys aware of 21st December 2012?]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't know what's wrong with the handling of SHIFT, it's awesome! I love that kinda control, handlings of cars in MW and Underground 2 are too kiddish . Is there any good street racin' games apart from the awesome NFS series? I've tried Midnight Club 2.
> 
> [*offtopic*: Ye guys aware of 21st December 2012?]




wats wrong with 21dec2012??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2009)

^End of the Mayan calendar, in other words, *end of the world!!* Darn! Phuc! BTW, what 'bout my Q?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 4, 2009)

NVDIAGeek, According to Scientists on Dec 12, 2012 Nothing is going to change except the polarization of the earth. Earth is slightly going to tilt in the it's polarization. So, Causing minor changes in the water levels in coastal areas. And another thing I remember about that day is a meteor is going to hit the earth. Don't worry we won't meet that meteor that will choose either USA or USSRgrin

About your Q, Burnout Paradise is a perfect game in that kind. Apart from that...Need For Speed 2, TrackMania Nations are good choices.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2009)

> this question means different things for different people.to be precise it depends on your taste.
> 
> if you see graphics and controlls together.then re5 is better.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Then dlwnloding Red Faction guerrilla will be a better plan. Have to think a little...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 4, 2009)

Red Faction guerrilla  - Cool total destruction game , nice game from THQ


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2009)

some batman screenies.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19199/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-10-04%2013-29-32-03.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19200/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-10-04%2013-29-41-83.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19201/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-10-04%2013-37-18-65.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19202/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-10-04%2013-46-22-93.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19203/ShippingPC-BmGame%202009-10-04%2013-52-20-71.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Currently Playing

Fuel
Tomb Raider : Underworld (I am really loving this game )
Infernal

Once i finished them all, i am gonna play these games 

NFS Shift
Resident Evil 5
GTA 4 (Left incompleted,with the Playboy's last job)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 4, 2009)

^ are you still alive?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, I am. I was busy with interviews and now i am kinda settled down. How about you? You always alive here...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 4, 2009)

^ No offense mate. BTW, are you loving Underworld or Lara Croft?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 5, 2009)

*www.gameanim.com/images/posts/Fahrenheit.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ No offense mate. BTW, are you loving Underworld or Lara Croft?


Lara croft , who loves underworld ?? 

Y is this Batman game is giving lot of troubles dint patch yet , patch V1.1 is 270MB only for physx , does anyone facing problem in BATMAN ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a heads up for people who are playing Red Faction: Guerilla on ATI cards and are experiencing major frame rate issues. Try the beta 9.10 Catalyst drivers and it seems to have fixed the stuttering and frame rate issues while destruction of objects/structures. 

Link: *www.megaupload.com/?d=C1Q00V5M (Windows XP X86 and X64)
Link: *www.megaupload.com/?d=SLASCEWU (Vista/Win7 X86/X64)

WARNING: Since it's BETA version, use it at your OWN RISK. The final release should be around the corner. No word on the release date of the official patch for the game yet.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

The destruction shuttering is happening in Nvidia also but very slow ! 

BTW , the game is very fast ! going to complete .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 5, 2009)

@vami_krishna
I'm playing to buy a PS3 how well would it work on my 20' Onida CRT TV ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, been a long time, eh rajkumar. BTW, finally got my hands on one of my fav. superhero game. Can't wait to install it! Darn! Which one: RF: G or RE5? And I got my hands on Empire: Total War too! Can't wait to launch some ships on medieval centuries! Dream come true this hols. EZIO!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 5, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ No offense mate. BTW, are you loving Underworld or Lara Croft?



I didn't mean anything. Just asking that are you always online here... 
Ofcourse, Lara Croft too.... 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, been a long time, eh rajkumar. BTW, finally got my hands on one of my fav. superhero game. Can't wait to install it! Darn! Which one: RF: G or RE5? And I got my hands on Empire: Total War too! Can't wait to launch some ships on medieval centuries! Dream come true this hols. EZIO!!



Yeah, been a long time...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2009)

^Tell me which's a better game: RF: G or RE5?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Tell me which's a better game: RF: G or RE5?



RF:G..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> @vami_krishna
> I'm playing to buy a PS3 how well would it work on my 20' Onida CRT TV ?



It looks Fantastic but you will face probs in reading text which are of small size. I came across this problem in GTA IV. Except that... there is nothing bad.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Tell me which's a better game: RF: G or RE5?



Resident evil 5 is very small compared to RE4 , Redfaction is u start the game then u ll like most


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The destruction shuttering is happening in Nvidia also but very slow !
> 
> BTW , the game is very fast ! going to complete .



At what resolution do you play ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> At what resolution do you play ?



1440 X 900 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2009)

@Ethan I'm using a 4890 and Red Faction is doing just fine. No probs at all.

@Nvidiageek Use 'EZIO!' as your signature as it gets irritating to see it in every post.

BTW I'm pre-ordering Assassin's Creed 2 for PS3. Shall I get the White Edition or Black Edition?
White Edition has Ezio Action Figure, game disk and a pretty white box. Black Edition has Ezio Action Figure, Game Soundtrack DVD, Conspiracy Book with leather cover(no idea what that means), game disc, black collector's box with Ezio Action Figure and the pretty black box.
White Edition is 4k and Black Edition is about 5.5K.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2009)

black edition has 3 bonus missions too.. more information can be found here...

*assassinscreed.uk.ubi.com/assassins-creed-2/preorder.php


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 5, 2009)

actually 21st dec 2012 is also said to b the day of armageddon(d last battle)in d bible


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 1440 X 900 .



I am doomed than  , native res for me is 1680x1050. I have the same card as you have.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I am doomed than  , native res for me is 1680x1050. I have the same card as you have.




Y man wat happened to u ?? y Redfaction giving any probs ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2009)

Dudes.. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 PC release has been pushed to 24th of November. All other console releases will be of no change.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kick the PC game , they always do like this cause PC game is low cost they want profit so always release the console game first


----------



## chavo (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished Dead Space after long time 
pheewww

now will start Batman

Btw guys any one of u heard/played game called CRIME CRAFT?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2009)

Darn! I started playin' Batman. *IT'S AWESOME!! Great work, Rocksteady!* I'm gonna support 'em, know what I mean? Awesome, Joker's just like in comics. Awesome graphics! Awesome Batman! Awesome Joker! Awesome everything! It really deserves a Guinness record. AWESOME!! Can't wait for MW2 & Ezio! And also playin' my top game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 5, 2009)

^Ya , saw it on gamespot. Didnt click it though....

Finally  made ,my decision; dwnlding Red faction Guerrilla. 
Folkes you were right. RE4 is worth playing. Now playing it failry. May continue until 
dwld completes.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Darn! I started playin' Batman. IT'S AWESOME!! Great work, Rocksteady! I'm gonna support 'em, know what I mean? Awesome, Joker's just like in comics. Awesome graphics! Awesome Batman! Awesome Joker! Awesome everything! It really deserves a Guinness record. AWESOME!! Can't wait for MW2 & Ezio! And also playin' my top game.



Already told ya so. Enjoy it. post some fighting screenies..


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm gonna support 'em, know what I mean?


We *ALL* know.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2009)

^Sure. Yeah, I'm gonna post some screens of B: AA & Empire: Total War. Can't play E: TW 'cause I'm getting Updates from *Zsasz* . My eyes are closin', gotta have a good night sleep, thinkin' 'bout Ezio, Altair, Nomad & The Dark Knight!  And of course, racin' with Works Lambo LP-640 on Nordschleife! Awesome work, EA, Ubi & Eidos, thank you for givin' us awesome games, which makes *me* dream!


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys - have you heard of a game - the name is something district 9 ( based on the movie ). Can you provide me some links about it's review, release date, is it tpp or fps or belongs to some other genre etc. ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2009)

Prince of Persia : Warrior Within


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2009)

hav been playing cricket 2007 from last 2 years 
at 640x480 res 
all hail my CPU


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone started playing this game: 

Risen

*risen.deepsilver.com/game/index.html#us

This game is getting high ratings in many game review sites.

plot (engadget):

Faranga is a fictitious volcanic island which is located 21°19' North and 157°50' West, thus having a tropical climate. However, on the Official Risen Blog Faranga is described as a mediterranean island, with different sub-climates and vegetation zones. The island is inhabited by humans, as well as many fantastic creatures.

Recently, ancient temple ruins have risen from the ground, providing access to a network of interconnected underground areas such as catacombes and dungeons. As a result, the humans have put in place an Inquisition, forbidding anyone from exiting their city or the island.
The game starts when the protagonist is shipwrecked onto Faranga, after a storm.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2009)

I am playing Risen but no matter what settings (Highest or Lowest)... I am getting pathetic FPS (never going above 20 and constantly stuttering.). That's why I have stopped playing.


----------



## lopezabraham95 (Oct 6, 2009)

right now im playin diablo 2.. i know its an old one..!! but its the second time im playin it.. its only to kill the waitin time for diablo 3..!!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y man wat happened to u ?? y Redfaction giving any probs ??



No, I dont have the game right now, but will get soon. So far every game has run smoothly on GTX 260 for me, even crysis. Reading your post about red faction makes it the first game that will have problem on my PC.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2009)

^^Nah.. the FPS might drop sometimes while lots of things are going at once but otherwise it will run fine... heck, it runs butter smooth MOST of the time with all high @1440x900 with a 8800GT .

Anyways, solved the Risen problem... reverted back to 178.24 NVIDIA drivers and its working butter smooth all settings except Shadows (@med) HIGH and even Depth of Field on. 2xAF .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 6, 2009)

^They say it's havin' a lot of quests. That might be my game. Are there any, ye know?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm playing to buy a PS3 how well would it work on my 20' Onida CRT TV ?


If you're planning it as a long term investment, then I suggest getting a HD capable monitor. A CRT TV won't do any justice to it's power. Trust me, once you watch it on an HDTV/Monitor and then switch to your regular TV, you will feel a grave difference. The text is difficult to read for some games and you may have to squint to read it (depending on the distance). Also the textures wouldn't look that good.

Back to topic: 
Completed The Darkness. What an amazing game. The finale was pure action filled and intensely dramatic. Wish there would be a sequel. Kudos Starbreeze. 

Now planning to finally start Arkham Asylum. The wait has almost left me high and dry.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of my Arkham screens:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-0612-55-27.jpg
Awesome, Batman! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-0612-55-39.jpg
Awesome lookin' guy, Bruce.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-0612-55-49.jpg
Oh! Darn! He's showin' his....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> No, I dont have the game right now, but will get soon. So far every game has run smoothly on GTX 260 for me, even crysis. Reading your post about red faction makes it the first game that will have problem on my PC.



I think u should never worry about any game with 1680 X 1050 , GTX 260 almost takes out every game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2009)

I am thinking about playing FarCry 2 after altair. The reviews are like a mixture bag. Please tell me how the game is.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2009)

@nvidiageek:-- Nice screenies.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> I am thinking about playing FarCry 2 after altair. The reviews are like a mixture bag. Please tell me how the game is.


Seriously, i think this game is good due to which i've had a lot of criticism.But if you don't mind sprouting enemies at every nook'n'corner of the road and don't bother about getting malaria medicine once in a while, you will like it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked Farcry 2, u just need a little bit of patience!


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

@ *NVIDIAGeek* Well, its legal now, you can watch his ... without fear.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2009)

on the verge of finishing underground.the last race is damn stupid.

i think undergound2 is better.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2009)

Playing Risen. Awesome game! Damn addictive RPG!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2009)

atlast finished and uninstalled underground.where can i see all the unlocked magazines.i mean is there any such kind of sites which shows these.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

am stuck at Doctor Kellerma part in Batman Arkham Asylum. Whatever I do, not able to glide to the first platform. When I run and keep "A" pressed on xbox 360 controller, batman just lands straight down and chokes till I get him back to the top platform.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep your mouse focus above the batman I mean your focus  should be in such a way that you should be able to see his belly part when gliding. That's how passed it. It took me more than 15 mins. All the best.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw the trailer for 2012 (Movie). It's awesome! Oh, darn!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2009)

Got SM Web of Shadows from friend. RE G dwnd at 50%. 

Darn, SMwoE gfx looks crappy after experiencing Batman AA.
But at least it will pass my time


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2009)

^Darn!!!??? Nvidiageek you are affecting people like a flu.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2009)

^affecting a hardcore gamer like me. Not a chance BTW leearned that word from Animax...lol )


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 7, 2009)

Can someone tell me whether PS3 works well on a 20' CRT TV ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

@vamsi - I'm just warnin', that's it . Currently addicted to Batman & Empire: Total War. Awesome game! Great RTS after a long time. I love medieval centuries .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

^EMPIRE TOTAL WAR  rocks, i thought it sucks. i may try it out..

BTW finished dwnld Red Faction Guerrilla. The game's good. But totally unpotimised as feared  its lagging in my pc. Will have to do something about it.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like Eidos applied some kind of copy protection on Arkham Asylum that disables Glide and Glide kick. 
so, for better experience, better buy the original version of this game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

@desiibond
So you have a p1rated version.. 

I thought you bought a original DVD...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2009)

nah. I buy original if I am a fan of the series or if the game is really good.

anyways, am gonna go to store this weekend to get the original DVD


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^
Had you start playing NFS Shift? How is the game? Does it look like MW?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Looks like Eidos applied some kind of copy protection on Arkham Asylum that disables Glide and Glide kick.
> so, for better experience, better buy the original version of this game.


 
PM will be a better option to get rid of the problem. I think.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Looks like Eidos applied some kind of copy protection on Arkham Asylum that disables Glide and Glide kick.
> so, for better experience, better buy the original version of this game.



The another crack is there which enables SAVING & glide/glidekick
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ jojothedragon

u started playing red faction ??? u put the symbol on ur avatar ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The another crack is there which enables SAVING & glide/glidekick



Now, that's our boy, with lot of enthusiasm to play the game  

BTW What game are u talking  about?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Now, that's our boy, with lot of enthusiasm to play the game
> 
> BTW What game are u talking  about?



Batman AA  Guinness record game !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

> u started playing red faction ??? u put the symbol on ur avatar ??


That true. i change my avatar with my current fav game i'm playing.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> That true. i change my avatar with my current fav game i'm playing.



how u feel the destruction , TODAY morning i finished the Game awesome destruction , try to unlock the GOLDEN HAMMER


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Batman AA  Guinness record game !



Cool, i just forgot to read the prev post before posting it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

> how u feel the destruction , TODAY morning i finished the Game awesome destruction , try to unlock the GOLDEN HAMMER


The game is awesome. I jus love it. Blowing structures up is really awesome.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

September 2009 top 3 game  IMO

1)Batman Ark-ham Asylum (advanced superhero game)

2)Red faction Guerrilla (cool)

3)Resident evil 5 (its not better than RE4)

Nfs shift (failed because of Control)

How about Risen is it good ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

^ you will have to ask sunny about that.

Anybody played the StAlKeR call of pirypat
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And how do they unlock the golden hammer in Guerrilla??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> And how do they unlock the golden hammer in Guerrilla??



Destroy all the EDF important buildings , which area u r there now in game ?? Parker / Dust ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2009)

@Everyone Risen is one game no RPG fan would wanna miss out on!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

> Destroy all the EDF important buildings , which area u r there now in game ?? Parker / Dust ??


I'm at PaRKER.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Everyone Risen is one game no RPG fan would wanna miss out on!



will try out this week !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

Hell! Got one prob.! If I enable PhysX, it's givin' me "General protection error". What the hell is this!? It looks awesome with PhysX enabled, is there a remedy? And this Phucin' Empire: Total War is total frustration! Whenever I start a Battle Tutorials 'cause I've just started playin', it loads to half of the bar & it gives "Empire.exe encountered a prob. & needs to close". Darn! This week's just NFS: SHIFT.


----------



## chavo (Oct 7, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt can u give me any review ka link abt The Darkness?
i can't find the game on gamespot


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> September 2009 top 3 game IMO
> 
> 1)Batman Ark-ham Asylum (advanced superhero game)
> 
> ...


 

September 2009 top 2 game IMO

1) NFS shift (the best racing game i've ever played. Kids will not like it, so better stay away from it!

2) Batman Arkham Asylum (Best comic book gaeme out there)

Red faction Guerrilla (yet to play)
Resident evil 5 (Me new to RE series, so the controls were a bit frustating for me)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

^You n' me are the same, cyborg!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

At the end of the day... Racing flicks can't stand out as clear winners. They are a great asset to gaming industry. But they can't be saviors. Take my word.. RPG,FPS, Action Adventure,Action games are the clear winners,weather it is ISAI, DICE or game reviews.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

@vamsi_krishna

All day..I agree with you. IMO the racing games replay value is not even closer to FPS,Action genre games. But still racing is one time play and throw games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

@vamsi - That proves it. Ye ain't a hardcore racin' fan like me & probably cyborg!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

All the best! I am a hardcore fan of Gran Turismo, Burnout, Crash Bandicoot, GTR 2, Most Wanted, Grid. But the problem is they can't be block busters or ground breakers. With that said.. they can't even be utter flops or pathetic piece of junks. They have their own place in the humble world of gaming.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^What game you're playing now?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Assassins Creed. I will get FarCry 2 by tomorrow. 

I only wish that Jade Raymond would have been a character in Assassins Creed. She is really beautiful. It is shame that she got stuck in the producer job.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^

Dont get into that here.(Just open a new thread, we will discuss it later)

BTW Are u playing it in console or in PC?

If PC, the had you bought a gfx card?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

X4500Hd is doing the job for now. I am pooling money to purchase a small beast.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^get a PSU first


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @vamsi - That proves it. Ye ain't a hardcore racin' fan like me & probably cyborg!



Ask everyone The Best final racing game of NFS series is MOST WANTED , Shift is good but its like Pro racing when comparing to OLD NFS series controls - Shift controls are very bad .

*@ cyborg*

Resident evil 4 is the game which i played & finished more than 8 times , resident Evil 3 is best Surviving horror game i played in my whole life - I think u have missed a lot ! 

I say Nfs Shift controls are Bad .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^get a PSU first



ya..I know that maniac.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2009)

Currently playing Batman: Arkham Asylum. Finally got myself together to play this game. The detail provided to each aspect of the level design is simply jaw-dropping. The voice overs are brilliant. I guess this game is going to be one hell of a joy ride. Thankfully, my leaves at work are approved for this weekend. So it's 5 days of total fun. 

@Chavo: I'm not sure which section of Gamespot you were looking in, but here's the review: *www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/thedarkness/review.html

Anyway better watch it's Video review at Game Trailers. They have a better way of explaining things.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ask everyone The Best final racing game of NFS series is MOST WANTED , Shift is good but its like Pro racing when comparing to OLD NFS series controls - Shift controls are very bad .
> 
> *@ cyborg*
> 
> ...



shift controls are not bad, they're very realistic...and u havent played the entire game, how can u say that the controls are bad???


----------



## channabasanna (Oct 8, 2009)

Yesterday completed Crysis Warhead, in Easy mode. Compared to Crysis, Warhead gameplay is very small 
My brother finished it in hardly 6 hours in Normal mode.

Also started playing GRID. But i am never able to control the cars at all. Is it very difficult playing GRID using keyboard.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2009)

@cyborg - You & me seem to share a common brain, budd . Yeah, SHIFT controls are awesome! With Works converted cars, it's like a real racin' car! You can never feel the sense of speed in any racin' game, not even so-called "awesome" GT5 Prologue. Hell, Forza 3 & GT5 looks bad when compared to SHIFT [cockpit view] & GT5 Prologue's environment looks like sh*t! And, of course, I've played GT5 Prologue. You can't say SHIFT's bad just that few NFS titles have gone down before. I agree, the handlings of ProStreet & Undercover sucks, but not SHIFT. The Devs. didn't boast 'bout the controls of SHIFT, sayin' they've "done it more realistic", it is realistic. And, at the end, I don't know what the Phuc's so great 'bout NFS: MW [No offense to anyone. They might think I'm offending 'em ] Back to the topic. Currently playin' Empire: Total War. Awesome RTS!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> GT5 Prologue. Hell, Forza 3 & GT5 looks bad when compared to SHIFT [cockpit view] & GT5 Prologue's environment looks like sh*t! And, of course, I've played GT5 Prologue.


Say what? *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/shock3.gif

Have you played it on a true HDTV or a HD monitor? The environments are stunning. Crowd reactions are equally amazing. I don't think you have paid close attention to the detail in the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2009)

^The crowds are great, but the environment's not that good. I've played that on my brother's Sony Bravia KLV-52V550A. And, it's not that great. It's much like SHIFT. But nothin' can beat the cockpit view of SHIFT.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

^^hmm. comparing GT5 Prologue with Shift???

GTS Prologue was releaed in April 2008. That's good 18month difference. Lot changes in that time. 

better compare Shfit with GT5 once it is released.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and my pick would be GT5. (just coz it has Ferrari) 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
now, this would be ideal view for GT5 : *www.gametrailers.com/video/tgs-09-gran-turismo/56442


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2009)

^Yeah, me too. OK, let's see.

BTW, Batman screens:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/hehe.jpg
Hell!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/whatthe.jpg
What the...!? Sh*t!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/awesome.jpg
Awesome PhysX! 

This game looks better with PhysX enabled than disabled.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 8, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek;1169139 This game looks better with PhysX enabled than disabled.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> looks or feels better?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2009)

looks better...then u feel it better!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2009)

^Yo! Darn we're the same!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2009)

no doubt fahrenheit has a good storyline.but its controlls are really very bad.specially those sequence moves.
its controlls are ruining its gameplay.

btw guys i have never played any rpg which one is good for starting oblivion or witcher.

in short i want a game that is like tombraider legend,anniversary,underworld etc.it should have beautiful scenery and should have good adventure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

Go with fable dude. The mechanics in Fable are simple to learn. A perfect start for any new dude to RPG. Also.. when you have gained some experience in RPG.. don't forget to lay your hands on Diablo, Fallout 3.

@Nvidia..  A typical way to be a blind fanboy fanboy ha? You can't even compare Shift with GT5.. coz GT5 is a solid racing simulator. Can you even think of how many cars were available in GT4. It's a bit lower to 800 cars. From more than 120 manufacturers. You can jump into 1920 model cars too. So.. don't just ditch a game without playing. I am not eligible to comment about Shift coz.. i didn't played it yet.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

Fallout 3 got stuck after i played through that crappy super mutant friend level!!! I was like efffffffff!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2009)

@vamsi - Fanboy? Me? And I haven't played GT5 Prologue? I thought you might say that. BTW, what are ye gonna do with "800" or "900" cars? Are you goin' to play with all of 'em? It's just to boast that it's havin' a lot of cars & tracks. Eh, why fight for a Phucin' game? I give up. GT5's the "awesome" game, awright?


----------



## angie (Oct 9, 2009)

far cry 2 is a bit boring...... the same old shooter stuff....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
now addicted to dota


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup, and riding on the same jeeps again and again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2009)

quan chi said:


> no doubt fahrenheit has a good storyline.but its controlls are really very bad.specially those sequence moves.
> its controlls are ruining its gameplay.


Don't fret. I had the same problems controlling the character movements initially on my PS2. But the game got so interesting that I just forced myself to get used to the controls (and I did splendidly). The quick time events are minimum at the beginning, but in the later stages when Lucas gets involved in combat sequences, it really takes a toll on your arm. Better use a controller, else get used to the keyboard and mouse controls. I installed my PC version only to get the alternate endings of the game and didn't find it much difficult. Don't leave this game, trust me, you'll really miss out on a wonderful experience.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2009)

Completed RE4 finally, never played a game for so many days (small 1 hr session each day). Modern warfare next.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't fret. I had the same problems controlling the character movements initially on my PS2. But the game got so interesting that I just forced myself to get used to the controls (and I did splendidly). The quick time events are minimum at the beginning, but in the later stages when Lucas gets involved in combat sequences, it really takes a toll on your arm. Better use a controller, else get used to the keyboard and mouse controls. I installed my PC version only to get the alternate endings of the game and didn't find it much difficult. Don't leave this game, trust me, you'll really miss out on a wonderful experience.


yeah just for the story i am trying.
 that carla's fear is copied from 'silence of the lambs'.

btw with analog sometimes the quick time dosent detects the right analog stick its very fraustrating.i checked my gamepad its ok.
with keyboard even though it works well but pressing those quicktime moves using keyboard is real pain.

btw how you get the alternate ending.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2009)

quan chi said:


> btw how you get the alternate ending.


It depends on how the finale fight ends. I won't reveal the spoiler. It's different for each versions of the game. I got 2 different endings in PS2 version and 2 in the PC version, if memory serves me right.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 9, 2009)

How's Darthmod for Empire: Total War, guys? And I seem to be missin' some sounds. I can't hear sounds of cannons or soldiers' guns. How can I fix this problem?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It depends on how the finale fight ends. I won't reveal the spoiler. It's different for each versions of the game. I got 2 different endings in PS2 version and 2 in the PC version, if memory serves me right.



that means it has 4 different endings.


----------



## tkin (Oct 9, 2009)

quan chi said:


> that means it has 4 different endings.


There are 3 alternate final endings, in each ending one of the factions win(secret clan/robot/human-player), there are also numerous endings shown if you lose your mind or commit suicide or get arrested in mid-game, you can also make carla resign.

Look here[Spoiler Warning]: *www.gamefaqs.com/console/xbox/file/926559/39111


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh boy! Brutal Legend is finally out. Need to get it ASAP. Can't miss a game with Jack Black in it. 

I played the demo and it was way too much fun. The only drawback was that it was stuttering heavily. I hope it was only an issue with the demo. They must fix this in the full version. 

Also just completed the medical facility level of Batman and just defeated Bane. But the best part had to be Scarecrow's dream sequence. I swear I didn't see that coming at all. Amazing concept. Now that I have a 4 day leave, time to kick some ass.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> There are 3 alternate final endings, in each ending one of the factions win(secret clan/robot/human-player), there are also numerous endings shown if you lose your mind or commit suicide or get arrested in mid-game, you can also make carla resign.
> 
> Look here[Spoiler Warning]: *www.gamefaqs.com/console/xbox/file/926559/39111



thanks.for the link.i may refer it after completing it.

i meant 2 endings for ps2 and 2 endings for pc.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2009)

no good games for pc even dantes inferno launched for all except pc.
complete injustice.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

^Blame the pirates. 

Grand Theft Auto IV FTW!


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

working relentlessly to kill RIAA!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2009)

what is riaa.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA


> The RIAA lists its goals as:[1]
> 
> 1. to protect intellectual property rights worldwide and the First Amendment rights of artists;
> 2. to perform research about the music industry;
> 3. to monitor and review relevant laws, regulations and policies.


Although games are out of its domain AFAIK, but its widely hated among pirates for being stupid.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, currently playin' GTA IV, with Batman & it FsTW!  Awesome cutscenes! Superb graphics. And most of all, awesome storyline!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2009)

^^where exactly are u in batman AA??..the percentage???


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Superb GTA IV dialogue: 

Vlad: You know, you are a funny guy for a dumb yokel
Niko: Yeah and you're an annoying d**khead for an annoying d**head


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2009)

the dialogs in GTA4 are simply superb!!..


----------



## rony1434 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello every one.
These dayz i am addicted to PES 09, Call of duty modern warfare.
I am really fond of these two games


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Red Fiction Guerrilla is simply super game. now at DUST.

Spider-Man Web of Shadows. The best SM game i've ever played.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2009)

quan chi said:


> thanks.for the link.i may refer it after completing it.
> 
> i meant 2 endings for ps2 and 2 endings for pc.


No, both PS2 and PC version had same endings, there wasn't any extra ending on either one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2009)

For those who have already completed Red Faction, how long is the campaign, if you focus only on the main quest and not the side ones?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 10, 2009)

^Seem to ask my Q, eh Ethan?  Yeah, GTA IV *ROCKS!!* Oh! Goddarn! I can't express my feelin's. Awesome! BTW, who voice-acted for Niko? My awesome dialogue in GTA IV:

Vlad: Get me a coffee. I said get me a fu*king coffee!
Niko: *stares like a demon!* [My additions ]
Vlad: Nah! I'll get you one. (These sentences might be diff. 'cause I don't remember)

Yeah, Spider-Man: Web of Shadows was awesome, only for fightin' & kickin' some Symbiotic "zombies"' a$$! The graphics were good. Bring some'n which can compete with Arkham, Activision. Didn't call out to my *EZIO!!* For a long time .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> No, both PS2 and PC version had same endings, there wasn't any extra ending on either one.


Now I get it. I just went through the whole ending guide and it seems I got confused. 

*SPOILER ALERT*
The ending I got in PS2 version was without Jade, as I believe I failed to save her at the orphanage and hence the end got a bit altered. I arrived at the base without Jade and then I fight Oracle and the soldiers. Got their respective endings.

In the PC version, I downloaded a save off the Internet, which I believe had Jade already saved from the Orphanage. Hence I reached the hangar with Jade in Lucas's arms. 

Although I vaguely remember in the PC version, I had a QTE event to save Carla (as she is held hostage at gun point by someone) when she comes to Lucas's aid during the fight. I didn't get that part on the PS2. 
*SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2009)

finished farenheit nice story. btw i got this ending.*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJCzIobRdrA&feature=related

btw story is a bit confusing.near the end they say lucas is dead.

now how a dead man impregnates carla?  and how is he living with carla.isnt he dead.
unfortunately the climax went blurry like its controlls.


> I had a QTE event to save Carla (as she is held hostage at gun point by someone) when she comes to Lucas's aid during the fight. I didn't get that part on the PS2



coincidentally i didnt get that part in pc.

now another coincidence throughout the game i felt like i have seen carla somewhere.at the end it occured to me.dosent she looks like lara croft.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> btw story is a bit confusing.near the end they say lucas is dead.
> now how a dead man impregnates carla?  and how is he living with carla.isnt he dead.


**SPOILER ALERT* *

He impregnates Carla as they both have sex in the train, while taking refuge in the underground subway. Remember chapter 43: Bogart? That's the level in which  they show it. This would depend on whether or not you had the European version OR the North American version, as there was a censor which was applied in the North American release for that scene. 

Also Lucas doesn't die in the end. Again, this depends on which ending you got. If you didn't get the 'Hero' ending then you might have not seen Lucas live. Did you die with the fight against Oracle or the AI? 
*
*SPOILER END**


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2009)

dude please go through that video i posted i got the normal and i think the true ending.

btw whichever is the case lucas is dead when he and his ex girlfriend falls from that height in the amusement park or oracle kills them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For those who have already completed Red Faction, how long is the campaign, if you focus only on the main quest and not the side ones?



If you focus on the main missions only it shouldn't be too long but I'm sure you will feel very in-competitive against those EDF as you will not be able to stay up-to-date with the latest weapons that are available in safe-houses.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> If you focus on the main missions only it shouldn't be too long but I'm sure you will feel very in-competitive against those EDF as you will not be able to stay up-to-date with the latest weapons that are available in safe-houses.


I was planning on upgrading those weapons too, but the amount of salvage I gather is usually low. I guess I'll have to spend more time with the game.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 11, 2009)

Installed and played NFS Shift, not impressed at all. GRID FTW


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Darn it! Only 30 days to MW2! Woohoo! Glad they added their awesome prefix "Call of Duty". Call of Duty was my first game & my first FPS. Awesome! Infinity Ward, you. Are. Awesome! Phuc! Awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2009)

^
Know something? Only 40 days to EZIO!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2009)

@Sun - For you, console buddies, that is. Not for us . Goddarn! I must be lucky to start my gamin' with a golden game . Infinity Ward, thank you for bringin' us the Call of Duty games. Thank you, EA for bringin' us Crysis, NFS & Crysis 2!! Ubi, ye'r awesome with Assassin's Creed series! Ezio, come to meeee!! WTF! Hell! I can't wait. *Dark Knight!! Ye'r awesome! BTW, you are my "real" superhero.*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2009)

^
You alright?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2009)

^Funny! Funny! Funny!  Currently playin' E: Total War. Awesome RTS!

*EZIO!! NOMAD[2]!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2009)

You're surely on something!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently playing:
Batman: Arkham Asylum [PC]
Eat Lead: Return of Matt Hazard [Xbox 360]
Army of Two [Xbox 360] (co-op)

Recently completed:
50 Cent: Blood on the Sand [Xbox 360]


----------



## prashanthgowda (Oct 12, 2009)

scribblenauts for ds.I love to create god,shoot him with with a gun and watch him beat maxwell to death.

Also wii fit.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2009)

Installed ( yesterday ), patched and Playing RE4. Previously I was not able to get into the vaillage. But Last noon after trying ( with a great enthusiasm ) around two times I've Pwend all those zombie looking evil residents of the village . Then I've moved into the Farm last night 

Thanks _Ethan_Hunt_ for encouraging me to play this wonderful ( scary ) game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2009)

^Keep at it. I'm sure after a couple of rounds you'll do just fine and become a zombie ass-kicking machine. 

The later levels are simply fabulous. Especially the castle and the graveyard.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 12, 2009)

Addicted to Batman: Arkham Asylum. Awesome game! It has bypassed SHIFT on my list maybe 'cause I haven't played SHIFT for a few days now. *But Dark Knight's awesome!* Bought a legit copy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2009)

Been playing Ashes Cricket 09 Online for a few days. It's damn addictive!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome, SHIFT!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-04-03.jpg
Works Nissan GT-R (R35)

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-24-67.jpg
Awesome graphics!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-32-20.jpg
Oops! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-47-53.jpg
Much better than GT5 or Forza 3.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-39-18-57-1.jpg
Yeah, baby!

And, GT5P
*i34.tinypic.com/nxtcmx.jpg
Realistic?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 12, 2009)

The patch for SHIFT reduces loading time! Yeah!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2009)

@nvidiageek - Is that the screenshot from GT5???...the car model is gud...and the rest of BULL CRAP!!!! Shift FTW!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 12, 2009)

^That's what I said, environment sucks in GT5P. SHIFT FTW!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 12, 2009)

GT5P Su(ks....NFS Shift Thumbs up.. hope the EA reclaim the honour of NFS Franchisee by this one...


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

resize that last pic NVIDIAGeek. Why don't you think of people who don't have a widescreen monitor?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 12, 2009)

@raj - Yeah, they've made one hell of a racin' game! Awesome! BTW, IGN.com gave Forza 3 a staggering 9.4/10! It's not even havin' AA on it & looks bad compared to GT5. And, the cockpit view sucks big time!

@Techalo - Next time, buddy .


----------



## angie (Oct 13, 2009)

please stop this GT5 vs SHIFT sh!t....!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Keep at it. I'm sure after a couple of rounds you'll do just fine and become a zombie ass-kicking machine.
> 
> The later levels are simply fabulous. Especially the castle and the graveyard.



Thanks buddy. Just completed the 1st chapter


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2009)

@angie - Fine, dude. Only words then . Batman: Arkham Asylum is helluva game! I'm addicted to it. Awesome! One Q: Is there Two-Face?


----------



## golchhamayank (Oct 13, 2009)

and i have win vista home prem 64bits. will nfs shift work in this operating sys. i hav already ordered for windows 7. 

Please guide me.
Thanks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2009)

^WTF!? (For the first post). Yeah, SHIFT can run ONLY on OSes , know what I mean? Someone please tell me, GTR Evolution can be played without GTR2, right? Which one should I select? Race 07? GTR2? GTR Evo? Please help me! I'm in "which racing simulator to select" dilemma. But, one thing I know, GTR2's updated form of Sports Car GT .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Got RE5 from friend. Man i'm going to be crazy with soo many games installed at once:-
1)Street Fighter 4
2)Red Faction Guerrilla
3)Resident Evil 5
4)Stalker SOC
5)Fifa 09
6)Ashes 09
7)Spider-Man Web of Shadows
8)GTA 4

i think i'm going to hospital


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2009)

^I'm a lunatic . EZIO!! NOMAD!! Dark Knight! EA!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone smell a spammer here?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2009)

Completed Batman: Arkham Asylum at last. This is definitely the game of the year for me, unless Modern Warfare 2 doesn't blow my socks off. 

It is exactly how Christopher Nolan had revived the Batman franchise by giving us Batman Begins, Rocksteady has brought joy on the faces of all the Batman fans by giving us this game. When I saw the initial promos, I wasn't too impressed with them to be honest. But after playing the whole game, it feels like they just showed us merely a fraction sample of the entire game.

Everything about the game reeked brilliance, right down from the storyline to the visual presentation. I have played all other Batman games prior to this, including the Nintendo ones. None of them ever comes close to what this modern day marvel has achieved. I could perhaps sit down and write a thousand words for it now, but I won't. 

I'm glad that we have got a hint towards the end of this game that there would be a sequel. Thank you Rocksteady and hope we get the sequel announcement soon enough. Hats off to you guys!


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys, Nanosuit Mark II specs revealed, seems they are going to enhance the soldier this time.

Nanosuit Brochure: *www.crynetsystems.com/files/NanoBrochure.pdf

*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2009/08/nanosuit_0008.jpg

Link: *kotaku.com/5349268/crysis-2s-nanosuit-2-up-close-and-personal/gallery/

I hope they add some slow mo feature, that would be awesome.

Official Site: *www.crynetsystems.com/


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 13, 2009)

tkin said:


> Guys, Nanosuit Mark II specs revealed, seems they are going to enhance the soldier this time.
> 
> Nanosuit Brochure: *www.crynetsystems.com/files/NanoBrochure.pdf
> 
> ...



...................**yawn**


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2009)

Heading to the church in RE4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 14, 2009)

@Ethan - Yeah, same as you. When I saw the Bane cut-scene on E3, I thought Batman was too beefed up. But, when I started to play that game, I know now that he's awesomely proportionate. I was shocked when I saw The Joker, he's so awesomely characterized. He's just like everyone wants him to be. The animations are top-notch, the cut-scenes are awesome! Great job, Rocksteady & Eidos! I think it'll probably be GoTY. I just keep recalling myself the time when I started to play Arkham Asylum! And the "awe!" feeling when I first saw the cut-scene! It's a "Batman: Arkham Asylum" movie directed by...uhhh...Rocksteady? Produced by Eidos .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 14, 2009)

Played RE5 a little. The game is awesome. I'm loving it. I like it better than RE4 (no offence to anyone). Super gfx , controls, etc..


----------



## dorab (Oct 14, 2009)

hello guys......
well i am new 2 thinkdigit and i do have a question
and help will be greatly apreciated......
my question:
can some1 please give me some games which will run on :

processor -p4,1.60 ghz
ram-640mb
windows-xp sp 2
gf card-intel 82845g
gf card memory-64mb

please dont suggest 3d analyzer,if u do den please also give da settings 

games dat i am currently playing:cs 1.6


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 14, 2009)

Someone having a save for Batman? Where you'll play as Joker & you have do dodge the bullet. I knew after I "died". But when I retry, it's going to Scarecrow's Dream Sequence. Please gimme a save before this part.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am back in the forum.


----------



## dorab (Oct 14, 2009)

hhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeelllppppppp

please
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeelllppppppp

please


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2009)

^ prince of Persia trilogy(except SOT)

HITMAN trilogy(except bloodmoney)

Fahrenheit

Thief

Need for speed Most Wanted


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 14, 2009)

^Glad we've you back. I was missin' ye. BTW, SHIFT's more awesome than GT5P .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2009)

^ LOL. As every dog will have it's own tail. Every human being will have their own interests. You say Shift is great. I say GT5. they are our personal opinions. Which should be respected by each other.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2009)

@nvidiageek..have u completely played GT5????
@vamsi krishna...have u completely played NFS SHIFT???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2009)

I think i have played 20 races in shift. But I thought it would be great if I play it after I get a decent gfx solution. But so far... shift is a good playable racing game. Shift' cockpit view is the best in the business.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2009)

u completed batman AA vamsi???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes.Completed the story, Completed 215/240 riddle challenges too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2009)

u got the original orrr???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2009)

Delivery to bus stand by desiibond


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Someone having a save for Batman? Where you'll play as Joker & you have do dodge the bullet. I knew after I "died". But when I retry, it's going to Scarecrow's Dream Sequence. Please gimme a save before this part.


It was just a trick screen. You were meant to die. I confirmed this with a member over GameFAQ forum. You instantly wake up from the graveyard and that is how the game is supposed to progress. Every sequence from the time you hit that graphical corruption is a part of Scarecrow's dream scene. Also you won't be able to load anyone else' save game as each save is tied to any individuals GFW Live a/c.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2009)

Completed the lake part on RE4. Phew that was really hard to kill that big fish 

BTW, headed back to the merchant and now saw a big ugly looking monster in half pant. Going to kick is ass today


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2009)

@NVIDIAGeek, It is a nasty dream. When there was a graphical corruption when i am walking on the walkway. I restarted many times without knowing that it is a part of the game. After i realized that it is the dream... When I doubleclick to skip the cinimatic that followed the corruption(thinking that it has been rested and the very first cut scene was playing)I got press J to skip in green letters. Later I found that it is a part of party. It is  one hell of a dream


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2009)

@geek :- That is what is supposed to happen genius .

Anyways, playing GTA IV again . SHIFT too and Red Faction plus installed NBA 2K10.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2009)

@vamsi - Yeah, me too. I thought my game got screwed. I thought some'n happened to my save. But then when I tried to skip the scene, I got violet "J" . Then I saw Scarecrow on moon & thought it was some screwin' up of Batman by Crane. Funny how Batman tries to catch "invisible flies" when you wake up from ye'r coffin. Yea, Dark Knight looks ugly without the cape, sh*t! Awesome! One helluva game. Awesome work, Rocksteady! Gettin' GTR Evolution for some serious "simulatin'" . Darn! No pit crew animations in GTR Evolution, but it's present in GTR2, what the hell!?

@Social - Fine, my man.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

^^if you love shift then you wont love gtr2.but if you want the gameplay only then its better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2009)

Currently playing:
Brutal Legend [X360]


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

guys i am not getting mouse cursor in shift.and how to exit the gameplay.i mean in the midrace if i want to exit it dosent show exit option if i press esc.

and how to take photos in photo mode everytime i try to take a snap it says you need to connect to ea.com.and where dowes these snaps gets stored.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2009)

^Some strange problem. Try reinstallin'. The snapshot stores in your EA Account. And yeah, you need to log in to take a snapshot, but a prob. for people usin' *darn* versions . Take screens from Fraps.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

^^thanks i was in the tutorial part.in tutorial part they didnt showed that option.now its showing.btw still no mouse cursor.

earlier i had played the demo now i tried the full version.shift has borrowed or copied many things from grid.but still its quite good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2009)

You biaches are going crazy for the game!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/7253/2618363650105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb30.webshots.com/46045/2472828940105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/29380/2089375770105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/27500/2192592250105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/42318/2829710680105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/44341/2801461640105451885S500x500Q85.jpg*inlinethumb39.webshots.com/40422/2992959480105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb38.webshots.com/43557/2224280760105451885S500x500Q85.jpg​*inlinethumb02.webshots.com/4161/2602952910105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb02.webshots.com/4161/2602952910105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb39.webshots.com/43302/2268324460105451885S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb33.webshots.com/4000/2461048380105451885S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

i am not crazy for this game i liked it thats it.its just the post of geek and some other members who have tempted me to try this.virtual reality fails to make me crazy.i only loved these games re4,cod4 and dmc3.and i am not much into racing.

btw whats wrong in getting crazy.everyone has the right to express their tastes.
check your word if getting crazy for something according to you is termed as biach.Then you mean every one here is a biach. and i do beg to differ....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2009)

Completed SM Web of Shadows finally. 
Currently Playing:-

Wolfenstein 09 [very decent gfx]

FIFA 10 [game sucks royal balls. FIFA 09 was way better than this crappy version of fifa] 

Resident Evil 5[ loving it]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2009)

@Sun - We ain't crazy, it's makin' us! Awesome work, SMS!
@quan - Thank you, my Lord .

*NOMAD!!* I'm lovin' my avatar []. Can't wait for *Avatar*!


----------



## Nithu (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone played "Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising" ?
How is the gameplay?..... is it like "Brothers in Arms" or "COD" ??


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan - Thank you, my Lord .
> 
> *NOMAD!!* I'm lovin' my avatar []. Can't wait for *Avatar*!



geek even though most of your posts are meaningless but i really agree with you atleast at this point that yes shift really does its best when it comes to sim racing.it has really tried very well to maintain the realism.
the game is really good.
one suggestion again  please dont ask or tell people here that this is good compared to that such kind of things.

you liked shift even i liked shift now it isnt necessary that everyone likes it.

maybe because their tastes differ or they failed to understand the true fun or rather thrill associated with it.

what i think is it is stupid to comment on a game if you havent completed it atleast 50%.

my last comments yes shift is good. you liked it thats it! try to enjoy it. no need of others comments. it dosent really matter if you liked the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2009)

I think quan is talking about me. I don't remember saying that shift is bad. It only sucks when you compare it with GT5 or Forza. With that said, Racing sims are not meant for PCs. It may be coz of two reasons.. first, Every player should have an analog controller to get full experience and the second is that the performance reasons. Every computer out there can't run the game at solid frame rates which is essential to survive in Sims. I personally uninstalled Shift after getting ditched by FPS. Shift is an awesome game. The critics at gamespot must be dumb to under rate it. But still GT for PS, Forza for xbox, GTR2 for PC in racing simulation.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2009)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

OFFTOPIC : 
/me thinks vamsi has abandoned the IRC.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *I think quan is talking about me.* I don't remember saying that shift is bad. It only sucks when you compare it with GT5 or Forza. With that said, Racing sims are not meant for PCs. It may be coz of two reasons.. first, Every player should have an analog controller to get full experience and the second is that the performance reasons. Every computer out there can't run the game at solid frame rates which is essential to survive in Sims. I personally uninstalled Shift after getting ditched by FPS. Shift is an awesome game. The critics at gamespot must be dumb to under rate it. But still GT for PS, Forza for xbox, GTR2 for PC in racing simulation.



lol lol dude what makes you think that.   btw no you were wrong i wasnt talking about you. i was suggesting nvidia not to compare one game with another.

i think every game is unique in its own way.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Uncharted: Drake's Fortune



Which Chapter????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2009)

Just started the game....preparing for Uncharted 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2009)

@quan - Ye know sarcasm? I was just sarcastically tellin' SHIFT's better than GT5P, remember my smilies? I've only mentioned that SHIFT's cockpit view is more awesome than GT5P or Forza 3, I didn't tell that the whole game is crap compared to SHIFT.  Forza 3 or GT5's not a PC game. GT5's not realistic at all nor SHIFT. People like GT5's handlings 'cause it's easy to play with a wheel or gamepad. And the only thing it's famous for is it's huge number of cars & tracks. Tell me what all other things are "realistic" in GT5? Pit crew animations? Pit stop? Even GTR2's havin' all that, but GT5's graphics are good. The handlings are easy to control for the majority people & it's havin' all the things that people desire. It's not realistic, period. No game can be realistic. As you said, every game's awesome in it's own way. But SHIFT rocks! Currently playin' GTR Evolution, feels like a sh*t after playin' SHIFT . But 24 hr. Le Mans!

@vamsi - You know some'n? Rename the .exe to grid.exe & see the huge diff. I've renamed mine [HD4850] & it's runnin' butter or silky or whatever you name it, smooth. It's givin' me 45-60 fps at 8x AA & 16 AF. I suggest this to all who "think" SHIFT can't run smoothly.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just started the game....preparing for Uncharted 2



The Graphics are jaw dropping at times  (Lighting,Textures) The Jungle levels are nice  You are in for a suprise after 75% of the game  btw completed the game in 7hrs 13min on EASY settings


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2009)

No spoilers please
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan - Ye know sarcasm? I was just sarcastically tellin' SHIFT's better than GT5P, remember my smilies? I've only mentioned that SHIFT's cockpit view is more awesome than GT5P or Forza 3, I didn't tell that the whole game is crap compared to SHIFT.  Forza 3 or GT5's not a PC game. GT5's not realistic at all nor SHIFT. People like GT5's handlings 'cause it's easy to play with a wheel or gamepad. And the only thing it's famous for is it's huge number of cars & tracks. Tell me what all other things are "realistic" in GT5? Pit crew animations? Pit stop? Even GTR2's havin' all that, but GT5's graphics are good. The handlings are easy to control for the majority people & it's havin' all the things that people desire. It's not realistic, period. No game can be realistic. As you said, every game's awesome in it's own way. But SHIFT rocks! Currently playin' GTR Evolution, feels like a sh*t after playin' SHIFT . But 24 hr. Le Mans!



Why even bother comparing games? Play what you like. Why are you trying to impose your choice on everybody around?
 I like GT5 Prologue anyday over NFS Shift. That's my opinion.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2009)

GUYS GUYS GUYS...check the new demo of cryengine 3 *www.gametrailers.com/video/beauty-speed-cryengine-3/57638 
my balls just dropped when i saw the level of details..and that to for the CONSOLES!!!!!!!
no wonder how the PC version is gonna be...oh my god i just cant control myself!!
lighting, physics, texturing..ALMOST EVERYTHING looks near realistic...especially the forest scene..very badly badly waiting for Crysis 2...Will get a new graphic card for sure especially for this one!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan - Ye know sarcasm? I was just sarcastically tellin' SHIFT's better than GT5P, remember my smilies? I've only mentioned that SHIFT's cockpit view is more awesome than GT5P or Forza 3, I didn't tell that the whole game is crap compared to SHIFT.  Forza 3 or GT5's not a PC game. GT5's not realistic at all nor SHIFT. People like GT5's handlings 'cause it's easy to play with a wheel or gamepad. And the only thing it's famous for is it's huge number of cars & tracks. Tell me what all other things are "realistic" in GT5? Pit crew animations? Pit stop? Even GTR2's havin' all that, but GT5's graphics are good. The handlings are easy to control for the majority people & it's havin' all the things that people desire. It's not realistic, period. No game can be realistic. As you said, every game's awesome in it's own way. But SHIFT rocks! Currently playin' GTR Evolution, feels like a sh*t after playin' SHIFT . But 24 hr. Le Mans!
> 
> @vamsi - You know some'n? Rename the .exe to grid.exe & see the huge diff. I've renamed mine [HD4850] & it's runnin' butter or silky or whatever you name it, smooth. It's givin' me 45-60 fps at 8x AA & 16 AF. I suggest this to all who "think" SHIFT can't run smoothly.



it seems you are not understanding or not reading my posts carefully.

i said you liked shift even i also liked shift.

therefore it is not necessary that everyone will like it.

*you liked it that is the important thing.why care for others comments it really dosent matters.you liked it then try to enjoy it.thats it*

and please try not to compare one game with another.here still you are comparing shift with some other games.

yes i know sarcasm and also know where to utilise it appropriately.

i didnt said anything about your blaming other games etc.i just said please dont caompare one game with other.

if you still want to compare.then compare shift with grid as it has borrowed many elements from it. so main credit goes for grid because of the originality.

and yes i also mentioned that they tried to make it feel like realistic i didnt said it is realistic.

hope i have made myself clear now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2009)

nvidia, GT5P is just a prologue which means it is just a glimpse of the original game. Think of it as extended demo which was rleased almost two years ago. We can't compare extended demo with a fully released game. Hold your hose until GT5 makes it way. Then we will have a little room for healthy conversation.

People.... don't think that i am fighting with nvidia, it is just a matter of debate of the gamer. No one is taking this seriously.Darn ezio, phuc nomad


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2009)

Update on RE4 

Just kicked the ass of that giant in half pant. Recovered ashley, got that eyeball from another big dirty tall monster, blasted that truck. 

Saw the cutscene where ashley and leon just pull the controls of that draw bridge. Again meet with another merchant and hell yeah! the weapon collection he has got is just awesome!

In short : I'm really loving this game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 16, 2009)

Darn, I *ONLY* said cockpit view's awesome than Forza 3 or GT5P & of course I asked you people what's so realistic 'bout GT5P. *I AIN'T COMPARIN' THE WHOLE GAME*. BTW, why can't we _ compare SHIFT, it's a racin' game so is GT5P. Can't wait for Crysis 2! I'm freezin'! Do a awesome work, Crytek! By seein' that video, I can't wait to install my copy of Crysis! NOMAD!!_


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah shift is made for that only.the speciality of shift is its cockpit view and nothing else.due to that only i liked the game.and almost everyone knows that you dont need to mention it.

in short shift is best cockpit experience.

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/7138/2008641630105451885S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @vamsi - You know some'n? Rename the .exe to grid.exe & see the huge diff. I've renamed mine [HD4850] & it's runnin' butter or silky or whatever you name it, smooth. It's givin' me 45-60 fps at 8x AA & 16 AF. I suggest this to all who "think" SHIFT can't run smoothly.


This is perhaps the last time I'll be installing the game to get a frame rate boost tweak. This better work or my shift+delete will do a better job. I'll report back.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 16, 2009)

@quan - No diff. between reality & virtual! 

Finally completed Batman. What a awesome game! I hope they will announce the sequel soon & not until E3 '10. By the way, who was the last person gettin' his hand on the Titan? Bane? Killer Croc?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2009)

I am not into gaming these days..these were the pics of AC that i took a week ago.

A scholar went for a piss...
*i33.tinypic.com/1118phv.jpg

A tower at Jerusalem...
*i34.tinypic.com/2d9pkjt.jpg

shooo...shoooo... that's my place...
*i33.tinypic.com/154a9z8.png

getting ready for one hell of a fight...
*i35.tinypic.com/28tjt52.png

this c*nt hates me...
*i35.tinypic.com/rwozuu.png


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *@quan - No diff. between reality & virtual! *
> 
> Finally completed Batman. What a awesome game! I hope they will announce the sequel soon & not until E3 '10. By the way, who was the last person gettin' his hand on the Titan? Bane? Killer Croc?



sorry couldnt get what you mean?


btw guys anyone played witcher.i am stuck at installing witcher enhanced edition pack.tried that instruction.still cant install.anyone knows how to install it.then please help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright, I tried renaming the shift.exe to grid.exe and guess what, still no difference. Now I'm beginning to think, my system is really hating this game enough to not let me play it decently. I get 14-16fps when there are more than 8 opponent vehicles. The max I can get is 22fps. This is with every detail maxed out @1920x1080 with 8X AA applied. Although I was able to complete 2-3 races with my controller, handle much better with it. The frame rates are simply pathetic and it's really hampering the game experience. I didn't have so much trouble even with a game like GTA IV (which was playable at least).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2009)

NVIDIA, it was killer Croc. I am damn sure that there will be sequel. But it will be on 2011. If the developers are really fast then we might see the sequel at the end of 2010.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 16, 2009)

^Darn! Phucin' too late. I can only game till June '10. Then I gotta serious studyin' to do. PHUC!! I'm sad I finished the game. Hell! No games, again. My top-listed SHIFT's doin' some time wastin'. *Ezio! Nomad!* Got so many awesome movies in 2011 that I might forget there was a sequel to Batman . Resumin' Section 8. Good game. Only two games this year . MW2 & The Saboteur.

@vamsi - Great screens. Can't wait. I'm comin' again Altair!  I don't know how awesome ACII'll be. *EZIO!!*

My all-time great screens:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/CoJBiBGame_x862009-09-2515-31-29-71.jpg
Awesome showdown! I loved this game. Awesome western game!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-1416-27-26.jpg
Yeah.....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-1416-28-1.jpg
Sh*t! He weighs too much .

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-1416-28-07.jpg
Come on...

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ShippingPC-BmGame2009-10-1416-28-50.jpg
That's it.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/bionic_commando2009-09-2915-59-2-1.jpg
Phucin' endin' .

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2115-25-14-75-1.jpg
Yeah, Shelby!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-09-2414-00-44-64-1.jpg
Awesome overtakin' (you've heard that, right?)

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-04-03-1.jpg
Great graphics.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/shift2009-10-1214-19-47-53-1.jpg
I feel the speed! *sniff*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 16, 2009)

@Ethan - Download Game Booster by IObit. It's awesome. It'll stop all unnecessary programs.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2009)

anybody with the witcher solution please help.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2009)

Some Resident Evil 5 screenies. This game rocks.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49700_oirsd/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-04-46-83.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49701_k5nks/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-05-08-48.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49702_tyuan/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-10-19-90.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49703_0hajb/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-17-06-08.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49704_ozncp/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-17-13-22.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49705_jibqn/RE5DX10%202009-10-15%2022-17-16-32.jpg


----------



## saddy (Oct 16, 2009)

currently playing STALKER CALL OF PRIPYAT (RUSSIAN VERSION) with English translation

this game is awesome n creepy and much much better tha SOC and clear sky not a single crash in 30+ gameplay hours 

*www.imgx.org/view/full/49710_5vriz*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/]*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49708_3infj/ss_saddy_10-16-09_06-35-46_%28pripyat%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/view/full/49707_xqcez
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49709_hbygs/ss_saddy_10-10-09_13-29-41_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49710_5vriz/ss_saddy_10-12-09_12-44-59_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49711_538xs/ss_saddy_10-11-09_04-00-18_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49712_mc5ep/ss_saddy_10-11-09_04-00-16_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49713_pmgwb/ss_saddy_10-11-09_04-00-25_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49714_abxaw/ss_saddy_10-12-09_12-44-59_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49715_4qh2z/ss_saddy_10-12-09_13-44-29_%28jupiter%29.jpg








*www.imgx.org/view/full/49707_xqcez


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2009)

^Hey dude use the BBcode for the screenies. And they will be shown.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2009)

Just reached Chapter 5 in Uncharted.....holy moly! The game is so freakin addictive! No doubt it's one of the best games for PS3. If Uncharted is like this, wonder what Uncharted 2 has to offer. I'll get my Uncharted 2 copy by Monday. Maybe post a little review too. Uncharted 2 by now seems the game of the year.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2009)

Uncharted was the best looking ps3 game untill u2 was released. Now it's u2. hats off naughtydog


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crysis 2 will be the best looking game on both the consoles after its released...im saying this after watchin the new cryengine 3 trailer...keep it up Crytek!!..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2009)

@NVIDIA :- I am a big Shelby fan too!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2009)

After some time it'll be another game. It is the way things go. I think the games that will make their way on 2011 will be best looking games on both the consoles.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Alright, I tried renaming the shift.exe to grid.exe and guess what, still no difference. Now I'm beginning to think, my system is really hating this game enough to not let me play it decently. I get 14-16fps when there are more than 8 opponent vehicles. The max I can get is 22fps. This is with every detail maxed out @1920x1080 with 8X AA applied. Although I was able to complete 2-3 races with my controller, handle much better with it. The frame rates are simply pathetic and it's really hampering the game experience. I didn't have so much trouble even with a game like GTA IV (which was playable at least).


Try lowering AA, shift has good graphics, you should not expect 4850 to handle shift at those settings, not even I do, then no one would've bought HD4870 let alone HD 5xxx series.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

tkin said:


> Try lowering AA, shift has good graphics, you should not expect 4850 to handle shift at those settings, not even I do, then no one would've bought HD4870 let alone HD 5xxx series.


Buddy I have been through this drama nearly 10 times now, literally. I can't stress enough as to much settings I have tried lowering in order to get some sort of boost, but it just doesn't seem to affect the game. If Nvidiageek claims he gets 50fps and others claim to have smooth gameplay on their end, then why in the blue hell can't I? 

Even my friend who has a 4870 has the same issue. At this point I can only think of 3 things; The game's screwed, ATI drivers are f*cked or my processor is a huge bottleneck. 

Either way, I'm sick and tired of it. I'll try some tricks and see if that works, if not then no use spending any more time on it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2009)

Updates on RE4 :

Saw a jooker like short guy. He looks really funny 
Pwned all of his minions.

Saw a the cut-scene where ashley was trapped when she was running away from leon.
Now fighting with those transparent looking ugly beasts.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

^Even i joked on him initially. Believe me he has a boss battle and it is quite challenging. For me that short b@stard was the toughest guy in the game. Although he isn't actually.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

*www.gametrailers.com/video/alls-fair-assassins-creed/57719

new AC II trailer.. but why the heck.. the frame rates are pathetic? If that is the case in dev systems what is our position?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 17, 2009)

^Work in progress


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

I have seen many WIP videos. But none of them lagged like this. I think everyone should own at least  a 9600gt to run this game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2009)

@Ethan :- Your CPU isnt a bottleneck. I have maxed this game on 1440x900 with no AA. All the settings are at max possible and I am getting steady 35-40 FPS even with an E4500 @2.4 GHz, 2GB RAM and a 512MB 8800GT.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Finished GTA IV yesterday, I mean the main story at least. One hell of a demanding game! Brought my friend's 9600GT 512MB down to its knees with periodic lags. Add to that my Quad Core Phenom II X4 940. Totally a con for the game. But the game in itself is awesome. Niko Bellic FTW. Also, the addition of choices deciding our fate is cool.  But at the end its either kuaan or khaai wala choice.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am now playing Batman..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @Ethan :- Your CPU isnt a bottleneck. I have maxed this game on 1440x900 with no AA. All the settings are at max possible and I am getting steady 35-40 FPS even with an E4500 @2.4 GHz, 2GB RAM and a 512MB 8800GT.


Nope, still no luck. With 6 opponents, the frames are down to 22fps. 

Anyway tried a couple of it's races and was pretty easy handling it with the 360 controller.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

^Ethan you worry about the fps too much. Who cares about fps? If you are able to view all the details distinctly without any lagging and glitches than you should just concentrate on winning. I played batman with 10-20 fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Ethan you worry about the fps too much. Who cares about fps? If you are able to view all the details distinctly without any lagging and glitches than you should just concentrate on winning. I played batman with 10-20 fps.


I don't worry about fps too much. In fact I have played (and completed) GTA IV with merely 22fps. Frame rates don't bother me unless they are really struggling to the point that it starts dragging the game and I can feel the difference. In this game, I can really experience that. It's very odd to see a racing game getting such sh*tty frames on my system. The graphic details is really good, no doubt about that, but even GriD looks stunning and that plays 10x better than this game with everything on high. 

Bottom line: My experience for playing this game is hampered by poor performance and hence I can't help but mention it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn. Sorry mate, but you can always get it for your X360!

Anyways, update on SHIFT. I have unlocked till Tier 5 but am still playing Tier 2 . Finished all Tier 1 events long back and was finishing all Tier 2 events today. Completed all the series till the Japanese Series. Now that and European series is left. Also completed all the Invi. events I had got (I am at Level 17, Precision ). My main Tier 2 car is the Shelby GT500 and is at the rating 10.68, cool eh ? I also bought a Pagani Zonda R, a Corvette Z06 (at 15.26 rating ), a tier 3 Dodge Viper (rating - 15.68 ) and a Lancer Evo for the Japanese series (Rating - 9.00 and still upgrading). 

Pretty good eh ? Oh, I also have a Lamborghini Murciilago (spelling error, I know) and a Chevrolet Cobalt SS but I never use them. Cobalt SS is a tier 1 car (at 6.88 rating) and Laborghini was bought because one of my friend wanted to see it in virtual action! Now they are just sitting idle in my garage but I am afraid I will have to sell one these coz I dont have any more space and I need some cars for the different regional series.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

@Ethan:-I see you point.  I can't help you much as i don't have the game but applying patches and updates sometimes solve such issues. Good Luck


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> In fact I have played (and completed) GTA IV with merely 22fps.


What was your settings? I think you are really an eyeCANDYMAN.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2009)

happy and prosperous diwali to everyone here.try not to burst loud crackers instead spend some time in gaming.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy diwali gamers. And spend more time gaming(i'm doing it, seriously)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2009)

This is nothing about game addiction.. watch HHH and Shawn promoting SDVR 2009.(Entertainment guaranteed).

[youtube]-UiJxiT0lig[/youtube]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

^i am not a fan of RAW but that was interesting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This is nothing about game addiction.. watch HHH and Shawn promoting SDVR 2009.(Entertainment guaranteed).


Which reminds me, Raw V/S Smackdown 2010 is out. Time for some HD WWE experience now. 

PS: Happy Diwali to all.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^Even i joked on him initially. Believe me he has a boss battle and it is quite challenging. For me that short b@stard was the toughest guy in the game. Although he isn't actually.



Yup, I've not had a fight with him yet but I think today will be the day 

BTW, recovered ashley again from those barriers. Collected the an pricey artifact from a room where three men was riding on fire smoking dragons. 
Bought attache case XL. Going to beat the hell out of that joker today for sure


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, rather than pollutin' the air, let's spend some time pollutin' the virtual air . Phucin' sh*t! I'm on a holiday, darn! I can't wait to get my hands on my Works converted Shelby GT500! Thank you, Social for joinin' me! *EZIO!! NOMAD!!* Come to meeee! Happy Diwali to everyone!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2009)

Crysis [PC]
Uncharted [PS3] Chapter 11


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Now at Re5 Chapter 5-2. Defented the second uroboros monster. he was tough.
How long to the end now???


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2009)

My RE4 update :

Had a tough fight with the monster on the dark sewers. Though pwened with the help of LN2 - liquid for cpu cooling anyone ? 

Wow! that was a very tough fight with those two big monsters. Killed one of'em by sinking him into lava amnd anotyher one buy simply charging the rocket launcher 

After that there was a easy fight with those flying nasty things. Activated two lights and I'm on the new level.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2009)

are you playing it on pc?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2009)

Fallout 3 and Oblivion. Again!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 19, 2009)

Reached Chapter 6-2 in Re5. just defeated the Excella Monster. Not very far now.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 19, 2009)

Playing call of duty modern warfare multiplayer nowdays .
anybody who wants to win a modern warfare 2 prestige edition look out here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey.. any of you fellas have Drivers for al chepo zebronics 100-jp dual stick controller? One of my friends wants that..He also says that the controller is not getting detected in GRID. Any help fellas?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

*list.driverguide.com/list/company3172/

it's zebronics. you can't expect that to get recognized in many games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 19, 2009)

Every time I hear "Fallout 3", I get the urge to play that game! Awesome work, Bethesda! I'm sure gonna install it right now. Anybody feelin' that? Darn! I'm home! I'm gettin' my hands on SHIFT! Can't wait for MW2! Errr.... *"Roach"!! Ezio!!!*


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2009)

trying my hands on rpg.oblivion.

pretty boring long dialogues etc etc.but beautiful scenery.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

NFS Shfit: yee haa. reached level 30 and got Sherby Ford Mushtang


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2009)

beautiful sceneries of oblivion really very good creation.btw guys how long does these rpgs go.

*inlinethumb62.webshots.com/43709/2996532590105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/45023/2272455370105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb11.webshots.com/37450/2876614090105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/21001/2236485960105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/32794/2878227520105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/35400/2689168710105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^Even I am looking at trying that one. Nice screenies man.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2009)

^^
Seems cool! I might just give it another try!

Playing these games:
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune [PS3] 88% ....almost done. Awesome game!
Crysis[PC] Never really played it. Just tried it...it's pretty cool actually.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 20, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hey.. any of you fellas have Drivers for al chepo zebronics 100-jp dual stick controller? One of my friends wants that..He also says that the controller is not getting detected in GRID. Any help fellas?



I am having it. PM me for further details....


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> are you playing it on pc?



Yup, I'm playing RE4 on PC 

BTW, Here's some update :

Now I'm on Chapter 4-3. The level where I've to fight hard with the joker.

BTW, last night entered that room where the joker got inside a nasty octopus looking animal with a green eye. The floor is swarming with spiders.But' have not played that. Today I'll finish him anyway though


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2009)

^ Use .45 magnum as your secret weapon. It deals some great damage and has pinpoint accuracy


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2009)

@quan chi :- I think I am the most experienced Oblivion and Fallout 3 player on TDF forums... I have clocked in 101 hours in Oblivion with a single player ... and I am playing it third time this time . As per Fallout 3, I have clocked in around 40-50 hours with a single character. Both of them are very long and engrossing games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

Guys, offtopic. First, my XP got screwed. I installed Vista, for a change. It's installin' some "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter" and now when I install NVIDIA drivers, it's freezin' on startup! What the hell's wrong!? I've installed SP2. Is this common with the "all-famous" Vista? Please help me. With this sh*t, I'm not able to get my hands on SHIFT.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Try W7 x64.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, offtopic. First, my XP got screwed. I installed Vista, for a change. It's installin' some "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter" and now when I install NVIDIA drivers, it's freezin' on startup! What the hell's wrong!? I've installed SP2. Is this common with the "all-famous" Vista? Please help me. With this sh*t, I'm not able to get my hands on SHIFT.



I am very happy now 

Gosh u stopped playing SHIFT !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I am very happy now
> 
> Gosh u stopped playing SHIFT !!


Hey, which BIOS are you using now? I am having a run with BIOSes and till now, F2 seems to be the best. F1,F3,F5 are giving higher temps. Trying F6 next, its the last.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> Hey, which BIOS are you using now? I am having a run with BIOSes and till now, F2 seems to be the best. F1,F3,F5 are giving higher temps. Trying F6 next, its the last.



I am still now using F1 , its best now - me too gona try the F6 finally . i really dont care about the temp now a days .


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Don't try F6. It sux. Horrible BIOS. Gives load temps of 78! Best get the F2. F2 gives temps of 70 on load @ stock cooling and speed. I am undervolting to reduce temps.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

^People help me. It's frustatin' and *that*/you *guy*(s) *is*/are makin' fun outta that. I'm serious. Please, please help me. Someone. 

Yo! Krow, ye Techalo?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2009)

^ yup! he is techaloMANIAC. BTW, Where is the system crashing or hanging? what is the version of your drivers and is it for vista? then does this match your Operating version(X86, X64)? 

Darn Eizo!!!Phuc Nomad!!!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 20, 2009)

Currently addicted 2 - GRID,Street Fighter IV, and w8ng for DIRT 2...wanna play it and finish it sure..
I like racing,fps games,also games of tom clancy ......


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @quan chi :- I think I am the most experienced Oblivion and Fallout 3 player on TDF forums... I have clocked in 101 hours in Oblivion with a single player ... and I am playing it third time this time . As per Fallout 3, I have clocked in around 40-50 hours with a single character. Both of them are very long and engrossing games.


Only? I logged a solid 120hrs the first time I played fallout 3, the second time took 132hrs to finish the game with all the add-ons, third time a massive 140hrs, damn, still didn't encounter Uncle Leo(a very rare random encounter, even rarer than the firelance encounter).

Its too bad that nVidia totally phuked up their 190.xx drivers, fallout 3 now gives horrible FPS drops, with as low as 5FPS at certain areas(entrance to rivet city, when reached with fast travel), its unplayable, but i do intend to re-install 178 drivers(best for fallout 3) and finish the game one last time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

@vamsi - On startup. NVIDIA ForceWare 190.38 WHQL Vista 32-bit. But I've tried 170.xx also, but to no avail . Yes it does match my OS. Phucin' Vista or is there a problem? Also there is stutterin' sound everytime I play music. The hell's wrong people?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 20, 2009)

Finished Uncharted.
Playing now:
Metal Gear Solid 4 [PS3]


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ yup! he is techaloMANIAC.


+1


> Darn Eizo!!!Phuc Nomad!!!


Isn't that Ezio, or are my eyes off to sleep?



NVIDIAGeek said:


> @vamsi - On startup. NVIDIA ForceWare 190.38 WHQL Vista 32-bit. But I've tried 170.xx also, but to no avail . Yes it does match my OS. Phucin' Vista or is there a problem? Also there is stutterin' sound everytime I play music. The hell's wrong people?


Did you try the drivers that came with the Card?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

^Yeah, the 170.xx are the drivers of the CD. I'm downloadin' 191.07, let's hope it'll fix. Or darn! Vista's a treat for the eyes.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Get W7 x64 if you can. It's 1000 times better than Vista IMO.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, the 170.xx are the drivers of the CD. I'm downloadin' 191.07, let's hope it'll fix. Or darn! Vista's a treat for the eyes.



take the save game - use win 7 64bit thats awesome - but 32 bit is much awesome than 64bit ( i found some small bugs in the win 7 64 )


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 20, 2009)

Completed Resident Evil 5 at last. Loved the ending. i think giving Wesker as the lead hero would have been much more fun with al his cool moves. May play again with Sheva. Overall i'll give it a 8.5/10.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Don't try F6. It sux. Horrible BIOS. Gives load temps of 78! Best get the F2. F2 gives temps of 70 on load @ stock cooling and speed. I am undervolting to reduce temps.



wat abt ur cpu coolers - did u bought ?? hey can u help me one thing can u post the cpu - z hardware monitor screen in the  in overheating thread  - please need to confirm abt the temperatures are same like


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 20, 2009)

@nvidiageek:-- Reinstall your version of vista>install sp1>then install sp2>now install the driver>install game>try it. If all in vain Win 7 directly.  Good Luck


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

@ *damngoodman999* I think its best to make a new thread. I am currently benching the CPU to find the lowest stable vcore. Anyways, I'll post in the new thread. I have a lot of screenshots to post now. What say? A new thread sounds cool?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2009)

@NVIDIA, I will understand the word 'startup' as initial boot of the HDD, i.e., just before the loading screen. is it right?


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> take the save game - use win 7 64bit thats awesome - but 32 bit is much awesome than 64bit ( i found some small bugs in the win 7 64 )


What bugs did you find?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

@vamsi - It ain't right. BTW, why post offtopic, right? I've created a thread for all great *Software Troubleshoot*-ers to help me . 

@jojo - I did exactly as you told. But can't seem to work with Vista. Darn! Two more days for Win7.


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, the 170.xx are the drivers of the CD. I'm downloadin' 191.07, let's hope it'll fix. Or darn! Vista's a treat for the eyes.


You may want to try 178 drivers, they are the best nVidia drivers till date.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2009)

^I'll try that and post tomorrow. I hear 186.xx are THE best? This freezin' problem's irritatin' me. Help me someone!


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I'll try that and post tomorrow. I hear 186.xx are THE best? This freezin' problem's irritatin' me. Help me someone!


They are good but for some people it introduced an issue with HDMI connections, for me it destroyed Fallout 3 gameplay, got BSODs everywhere, also had a BSOD with bionic commando but that was probably due to a corrupt physX dll.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 21, 2009)

Killzone 2 
Uncharted
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Killzone 2 
Uncharted


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Use .45 magnum as your secret weapon. It deals some great damage and has pinpoint accuracy



Thanks for the suggestion. Update on RE4 :

Used Hammer shotgun - 6-8 shots on that green eye. Though had change position and dodge attack several times. When salazar was visible just 1 shot of the rocket launcher ended his day 

BTW, saw the cut scene where leon was heading to the island with aida.
Got on the island, killer that machine gunner, opened the door using those mirros and those red ray of lights. Again killed many of those zombies. Got the killer from the merchant. Got into the room where leon saw ashley on camera but two guys just cut off that. Saved the game and today I will going to pwn more of those ugly looking zombies for sure and some boss if possible


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Now Playing :--
1)Wolfesntien
2)Red Faction Guerrilla
3)Fifa 10
4)Stalker SOC


----------



## saddy (Oct 21, 2009)

some of screen of STALKER CALL O PRIPYAT (RUSSIAN VERSION)
is anyone playing russian version here  reply
this STALKER game byfar one of most atmospheric game ever made by GSC much beter hthan fallout or oblivian RPG


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50132_hkmcg/ss_saddy_10-18-09_16-36-36_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50133_xttq7/ss_saddy_10-21-09_13-03-15_%28jupiter%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50134_9wnyr/ss_saddy_10-20-09_12-03-40_%28zaton%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50135_zhv4y/ss_saddy_10-19-09_01-04-00_%28pripyat%29.jpg




-----------------------------------------


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

^Nice screenies and game. I'll wait for the English version to release.

Some Fifa 10 and Resident Evil 5 (Sheva mode) screenies:--
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19393/FIFA10%202009-10-20%2022-39-55-23.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19394/FIFA10%202009-10-20%2022-52-46-48.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19395/FIFA10%202009-10-21%2012-18-02-37.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19396/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2013-55-53-13.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19397/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-01-21-75.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19398/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-01-31-69.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19399/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-01-52-41.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19400/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-16-11-69.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19401/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-31-10-56.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19402/RE5DX10%202009-10-21%2014-36-44-79.jpg


----------



## saddy (Oct 21, 2009)

^ cool man RE5 n FIFA 10 rocks 
gona get these games next month for sure !!!!!!
and not to mention BATMAN :AA too !!!
spend 3 weeks playing CALL of PRIYPAT . man cant wait to get English version .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

^thanks man. I suggest you get Batman AA first coz batman totally pawns the other 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2009)

^Awesome screens there, dragon! I love you updatin' your avatar with the game you are currently playin' . Awesome! I love killin' Nazis [pronounced as: Nat-zis ] only on virtual world that is, no Germans here right?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

^ thanks dude. I like the 7th screenie. There the Predator(the big one with the weapon)and the Prey(whose face visible with nil expression) look awesome.


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 21, 2009)

Just started NFS Shift and Fifa 10... Didnt see much change in Fifa 10 and liked the starting of NFS... lets see how much interest is left after some days of play...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

> Just started NFS Shift and Fifa 10... Didnt see much change in Fifa 10 and liked the starting of NFS... lets see how much interest is left after some days of play...


I aslo don't see much of a change in fifa 10 but the new players and jerseys and controls totally rock. I'm getting addicted to it.


----------



## chavo (Oct 21, 2009)

hey can any1 tell me hows the 'Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising'?
is it good game?
@ saddy and jojothedragon wht the hell u liked FIFA 10 
then u must play pro 10


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

> hey can any1 tell me hows the 'Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising'?
> is it good game?
> @ saddy and jojothedragon wht the hell u liked FIFA 10
> then u must play pro 10


I can't tell you much about OP Dragon Rising as i don't have the game but my friend over XFIRE tells me that the game is slow pased a nd much more tactical than any normal FPS. You can check out vids to satisfy yourself about the gameplay. 

And about FIFA 10---I lliked it because it has all the new players and player changes from one league to the other, and not to mention the gr8 controls and i have spent my precious bandwidth to get the game and uninstall and deleting is not an option.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2009)

Update on RE4 :

Recovered ashley gain. escaped with her through that garbage disposal.After killing those special mutats with that heat sensor scope fitted rifle. After that when ashley and leon got through a hole into another place there was zombies all around and it was really a very tough battle. Anyway killed them. Got that tram ride with ashely and killed those pretty rich zombies ( almost everyone has some thing and around 1600ptas ). Blowed two trucks. Completed the level and meet with the mercahnt. Saved the game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2009)

^ Save the save file for me at this level. I will get the game soon. I want to play it again from here. Are you using a controller?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2009)

Started playing STALKER Call of Pripyat. Good game . Also playing SHIFT (Tier 4).

Will get PES 2010 in 3hrs


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Assassin's Creed II Hands-On*
We played through the first few hours of Assassin's Creed II to learn how Ezio moves from troublemaker to assassin.

After two years in the development oven, Assassin's Creed II is finally ready to be served next month. To celebrate the game's completion, the development team from Ubisoft Montreal flew out to meet with us in Florence, which is the first city featured in the game. It was a no-holds-barred gameplay session--they let us tear through the first few hours of the game while remaining on hand to answer questions. The game is looking very impressive, with the new locations and the historically accurate setting, and the hours flew by as we played. But, before we begin our preview, here's a substantial SPOILER ALERT: This preview contains some major plot reveals from the beginning of the game.

As has already been revealed, ACII starts out almost immediately after the first game. You take control of Desmond moments after Assassin's Creed ends, and he's lying in his room when Lucy enters in a panic, covered in blood. She has just minutes to get Desmond onto the Animus, the machine that can visualise his genetic memories. This time, though, instead of heading back to the Third Crusade, he wakes up in Renaissance-era Italy. He is literally born as the new character Ezio Auditore, at which point you have to use the face buttons to kick your feet and shake your hands. Just as your father enters the room to meet his new son, Lucy is interrupted and you both have to escape from the lab.

After running to a nearby warehouse, you meet the new team that Lucy has been working with, who are armed with the new Animus 2.0. She introduces you to Shaun Hastings, the spitting image of actor Danny Wallace, and a brand new Animus machine. Using intel that Lucy has stolen, the team uses the new Animus on Desmond to explore more of Ezio's life, so you jump in the machine to rejoin Ezio as a young adult.

The first proper action sequence is apparently an homage to Scorsese's Gangs of New York. Ezio and his friends get into a fight with a rival family, allowing you to get to grips with the combat mechanics in the game. In the Xbox 360 version we played, you can strike with X and grab with B, which allows you to string basic combos together. You can combine the two to hold enemies while punching, kneeing, or head-butting them, or you can just throw them over a nearby bridge or into other enemies. You can also block, and counter incoming attacks with some brutal combos.

With our adversaries dispatched, our brother arrived to find that we had taken a bit of a beating. He instructed us to raid the bodies for cash so that we could pay a doctor. By going over the bodies and holding B, you can rob people for cash, which is important as money plays a big part in the game. You follow your brother to the doctor, who will heal you completely for 50 Fiorinis. However, he'll also sell you healing vials for a premium of 75F, meaning that you don't have to find a doctor if you're in the middle of a battle.

Once we were healed, the next hour of the game was spent getting to know the family. Your brother challenges you to a rooftop race, your sister asks you to beat up her cheating lover, and your father gets you to deliver important letters. In between, you also perform more perfunctory tasks, such as collecting feathers from the rooftops, which will act as the new hidden collectibles in the game, and visiting your girlfriend, where you press buttons in order to kiss her and *undress he*r (fck yeah!!)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2009)

Installing PES 2010


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

^For PC?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2009)

^Yes 

PES 2010 review after 2 exhibition matches :-
(I will be comparing it to FIFA 2010 for the PC).

Graphics :-
Great. I run it on 1440x900 on max settings and it blows FIFA out of the game. the characters look stunning and there are very minute details present. FIFA feels like a crappy, out-dated game when compared to PES.

Gameplay:-
Fluid and awesome. Setting up the controls for the keyboard can be bit of a problem but I was able to setup the same controls that I have in FIFA10 and I must say that I am impressed. The game is balanced well. The AI is really well done. It's sharp but not magical like EA (After gaming for around 5yrs and playing over a 50 EA sports/racing games, I have never understood the magical AI of EA where the CPU players have magical powers in which they can overcome any and all difficulties by denying all the rules of Science ). Playing on the easiest difficulty felt too easy (duh) so I turned it to Normal and oh my, the players react like it was a live game. The passing is accurate and the players pass where you tell them to pass unlike FIFA10 (where the players pass randomly to the nearest standing player ). Overall, it's a much better game than FIFA10.

Sound :-
The commentary is good and so are the standium sounds. Even the thud of a ball against the net's pole is resonated very well.

Teams and Rosters :-
Almost every team and club is present with up-to-date rosters . The players are modelled nicely and look a lot like their real life counter-parts. FIFA10 and PES almost stand shoulder to shoulder in this department.

Final notice :-
Get PES 2010 and you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 22, 2009)

Just started Fifa 10 but after this review... am going to throw that and get PES


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo Psycho I would like to see some screenies to compare both the games...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Get PES 2010 and you won't be dissapointed.



getting it right away....shud i play it with the controller or keyboard??


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 22, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> getting it right away....shud i play it with the controller or keyboard??



Well that must be a completely personal choice


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup, a personal choice .

I love my keyboard no matter what game.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Yes
> 
> PES 2010 review after 2 exhibition matches :-
> (I will be comparing it to FIFA 2010 for the PC).
> ...



Errrrr.... Can you please rewrite the review of the game in a more independent manner? Nicely written, but this doesn't need to be comparitive.  Please make a thread for the review in the reviews section if you feel like.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 22, 2009)

Some Wolfenstein Screenies:-------

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50211_chx2n/Wolf2%202009-10-21%2016-54-21-30.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50212_yxeiy/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-18-43-95.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50213_lvawu/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-21-39-13.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50214_pm8hb/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-21-44-23.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50215_yr2nj/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-41-56-30.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50216_bopzc/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-42-00-52.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50217_w4s3g/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-42-44-51.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50218_f0urc/Wolf2%202009-10-22%2016-42-56-08.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait for MW2! *"Roach"!* It's too near! I can't control my adrenaline pumpin' through my spine! Darn! Darn! Darn!

[offtopic: Guys, a whole lot of OS Qs. I beg you answer these. Please. My cousin's thinkin' of buyin' Windows 7 Ultimate. Will it run awesome smooth like XP on my PC [GF9800GTX+], know what I mean? Or will it be like a '02 PC runnin' Vista Ultimate? No probs. with my "I'll die for these games" games, right? No prob with DX11 with my card? Will there be performance increments with 64-bit OS? Will 32-bit softwares work with 64-bit? I hope y'all will help me. Thank you.]


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't wait for MW2! *"Roach"!* It's too near! I can't control my adrenaline pumpin' through my spine! Darn! Darn! Darn!
> 
> [offtopic: Guys, a whole lot of OS Qs. I beg you answer these. Please. My cousin's thinkin' of buyin' Windows 7 Ultimate. Will it run awesome smooth like XP on my PC [GF9800GTX+], know what I mean? Or will it be like a '02 PC runnin' Vista Ultimate? No probs. with my "I'll die for these games" games, right? No prob with DX11 with my card? Will there be performance increments with 64-bit OS? Will 32-bit softwares work with 64-bit? I hope y'all will help me. Thank you.]


Answers:*[OffTopic]*

1.Will it run awesome smooth like XP on my PC [GF9800GTX+]
Ans: Yes, it will, if not faster. I used it and its a lot better than XP Pro SP3, boot up time was blazing fast, so was program launch time.

2.Or will it be like a '02 PC runnin' Vista Ultimate?
Ans: No way in hell.

3.with my "I'll die for these games" games, right?
Ans:IF the games are legit no probs. Some people are having issues with cracked games with Win 7 RC.

4.No prob with DX11 with my card?
Ans: Sorry, but your card can't run DX11, but DX11 is fully backwords compatible and the games will fall back to DX10 with no prob and will retain most of the Eye Candies. Most DX11 games till Q1 2011 will feature minor DX11 enhancements and no real eye candy, remember Crysis on DX9? So your fine here. Most games that are console(make it- All games) ports will support DX9 mainly, DMC4 is a good example, DX9 and DX10 was same with no special eye candy loss.

5.Will there be performance increments with 64-bit OS?
Ans: Yes, mostly with softwares that operate on larger amounts on memory. Also support for large amounts of ram(as much as your mobo supports)

6.Will 32-bit softwares work with 64-bit?
Ans: Yes, most will work properly, and most newly released softwares support 64bit out of the box, they come with separate installers, old softwares might show issues but I haven't come across any, if you find one than its too old and your better without it.

I hope that answers all the Qs, feel free to ask more.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

No issues with software compatibility on x64 for me either. Fully run all 32 bit ones well on my x64 W7.


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2009)

I just finished Batman AA, gameplay is really good but its short(maybe all games fell short after playing Fallout 3 for over 300hrs in total), anyway love the graphics, PhysX looks awesome but takes a toll on FPS, no crashes or bugs encountered so far, gameplay was easy, boss fights are a joke, nah, the best and toughest boss battles were in lost planet EC. Has good re-playability, game could use a few more gadgets. The default walking camera angle is sh$t, running and action camera angles are better.

A solid 8.5/10 from me.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Save the save file for me at this level. I will get the game soon. I want to play it again from here. Are you using a controller?



If I had not overwrite it yet and the size of save file is somewhat little I'll upload it for sure and yes I've used a controller 

BTW, as far as I know RE4 saves it's all save data on a single file called something save.dat.

Update on RE4 :

Saw that cut scene where Saddler made ashley his minion. Leon throwed a small trcaker device behind her. Found that tracker and got on that cargo conatiner cage with that shitty looking monster. Got out from their ( after trying 2 times ) and killed that monster. Fought with Krauser ( Darn, It was a tough battle too ) and retrieved all three parts of that door. Headed back to a village where the chopper really helped a lot. After that leon tried to attack aida but she escaped ( a cutscene though  ). The chopper blowed. Headed to a room and saved the game. Killed that ugly bio mutilated animal their. Climbed up and got out from that room. Killed lll those guys on ground floor and 1st floor including that machine gunner. Saved the game 

BTW, Leon has got too much money but there is no trader on the map (heading to destination ) anymore . Where I should spend those ?


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys please reply to my thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121942

Please please please....


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

currently playing GRID


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> BTW, Leon has got too much money but there is no trader on the map (heading to destination ) anymore . Where I should spend those ?


You can't use it anywhere else. Wait till you find the merchant again and get a larger attache case with the money and fill some more fire power in it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 23, 2009)

@All the people who commented on my PES review :-

I just wrote a brief review explaining my view of the game. I cant post screenies right now coz I am lethargic lol .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 23, 2009)

@tkin - Dude, you rock! Thank you very much. Awesome clear answers to my Qs. Thank you once again. Yeah, I meant, "will this DX10 card have no problems with DX11 OS?". But then again, I wrote that in midnight, so I was half asleep . This PC still has some grunt, eh? Thank you for ye'r patience. 

With all these PES & FIFA things & form my cous., I'm thinkin' of gettin' a soccer game. PES 2010 or FIFA '10? I hate supportin' Japanese. And BTW, will the controls be too difficult for me? Keyboard.

*EZIO! NOMAD!* Darn!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^That Jap thingy is BS. Get PES 2010. FIFA 10 sux acc to many here. I mean for the PC. No the controls are good enough, just configure them well. Take *Psychosocial*'s help and configure them.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 23, 2009)

The PC minimum system requirements have been released for Modern Warfare 2

OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Windows Vista (Windows 95/98/ME/2000 are unsupported)

Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor or better supported

Memory: 512MB RAM (1GB for Windows Vista)

Graphics: 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT or better or ATI Radeon 1600XT or better

DirectX: Microsoft DirectX 9.0c

Hard Drive: 16GB of free hard drive space

Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

Internet: Broadband connection and service required for Multiplayer Connectivity

Co-op/Multiplayer Hosting: To host Co-op or MP matches, a 2Ghz dual-core or better processor is recommended.

so theres no need to worry if you have a low end system


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, no need to worry, I am not gonna play it at all.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm gonna get it even after that stupid MP decisions from IW. Thought i'll be having all MP fun with one as i've never played cod mp but those stupid loons say no Dedicated servers.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2009)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves [PS3]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 23, 2009)

^Darn! I was waitin' for it. How's it!?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2009)

^^
I'll complete it first and then tell how it is. You read the reviews right?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 23, 2009)

^Yeah for sure. I've seen the video review. The animations are kinda, ye know. BTW, how's the first impression? Darn! No PS3 for me .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

^ these gr8 games are never in the fortune of PC gamers


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 23, 2009)

^But THE best game for me was only for PC! Left portion of my avatar .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 23, 2009)

Great game??!!! when it comes to great game nothing can beat Ping Pong. 

Dran Eizo! Phuc Nomad!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

No matter how many games i play in pc i always have a urge to play these games like:- GOW2, ninja gaiden sigma, uncharted ,etc...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2009)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune and Uncharted 2: Among Thieves are one of the very very few great games I've ever played. I've virtually given up on PC gaming now, at least for now. It's only Xbox 360 and PS3 now


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

PC Gaming FTW. Nothing beats kbd+mouse for me. I hate the following consoles i have gamed on :

Box360 (M$ $ux)
PS3
PS2

Owned none, but gamed quite enough on these three and i still like PC. Suffering from chronic PCGamingobitis.

*vamsi* ping pong, pacman, dave, pocket tanks, road rash are the best games ever. Did I mention Doom? Wolf 3D?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 23, 2009)

^ I think you have played a FPS game in the console. For a typical kb+mouse fan.. controller will not do a justice. Just play an action adventure game in any console and holla.. feel the heaven. Even I use to talk like you before I got my very first console.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> PC Gaming FTW. Nothing beats kbd+mouse for me. I hate the following consoles i have gamed on :
> 
> Box360 (M$ $ux)
> PS3
> ...


I was 'exactly' like you but now after seeing the potential of consoles and the fun factor it's consoles over PC anyday.
I derive much more fun from console gaming than PC gaming.

BTW I'm totally hooked up to Uncharted 2. Started playing it this evening and 49% through already in 5 hours of play time.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was 'exactly' like you but now after seeing the potential of consoles and the fun factor it's consoles over PC anyday.
> I derive much more fun from console gaming than PC gaming.
> 
> BTW I'm totally hooked up to Uncharted 2. Started playing it this evening and 49% through already in 5 hours of play time.


Huge prices(2.5k vs 999/-), limited graphics, bad accuracy with controllers? I am happy with my PC, got a PS2 as b'day gift 2 yrs back, gave it to cousin after using it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

And if I "get" a game, then no need to burn it to a dvd to play either for a pc. Also, I know Controllers are sometimes better, and they can be connected to a PC as well. When you game on a console, you are limited to company specified hardware, while the PC is 100 times more customisable. As, tkin said. Why should I spend 2.5k for every game? Its nonsense and I'm not that rich either (anyway, Krow money is not what you humans accept).

Errr... I have not played FPS, but mostly racing (Burnout Revenge), sports (FIFA Street 2, FIFA 08), PGR not sure which version, Tekken 5, and some other games. But, all they made me desire was to look for the same games in the PC, which I couldn't find quite a few times.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Although i don't have an x360 console but i've a x360 wired controller for windows and i play every game that supports it with the controller. Even now i'm playing Wolfenstien with the controller in Hard Mode. I am completely used to it in all games. So i'm having console fun in my PC.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2009)

Then tell me how many 'good' games have come out for PC in last few months and compare that with consoles. And why do devs prefer consoles? All the big games like Batman, Assassin's Creed 2 are coming to consoles first and then to PC.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Then tell me how many 'good' games have come out for PC in last few months and compare that with consoles. And why do devs prefer consoles? All the big games like Batman, Assassin's Creed 2 are coming to consoles first and then to PC.


Yes, that's true, but gaming is not so essential that I can't wait for a few months to get the PC version, it also helps me to make the decision, i go to my friend's house, preview a game(like batman), then if I like it I buy. Beats a demo anytime.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> Then tell me how many 'good' games have come out for PC in last few months and compare that with consoles. And why do devs prefer consoles? All the big games like Batman, Assassin's Creed 2 are coming to consoles first and then to PC.


Devs prefer console because 

1.Its almost impossible to pirate games.
2.Games also cost more, bringing in more revenue.
3.Fixed HW, so no need to worry about different config and driver support, you've seen on x-box you've seen them all.
4.Very easy to use, customers with zero knowledge about HW can play games on PS/Xbox, but not applicable to PC, once my friend tried to play a game by double clicking on an iso file and once my friend gave me game by copying the desktop shortcut to a pendrive.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2009)

What the....!? I wrote just a sentence and this "argument" began

@vamsi - Write the spellings correctly, no offense, but it's embarassin'.

Yo tkin, can I send the .iso file to External HDD and boot from it? Rather than writin' it to a DVD 'cause I ain't havin' a DVD Writer!


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What the....!? I wrote just a sentence and this "argument" began
> 
> @vamsi - Write the spellings correctly, no offense, but it's embarassin'.
> 
> Yo tkin, can I send the .iso file to External HDD and boot from it? Rather than writin' it to a DVD 'cause I ain't havin' a DVD Writer!


Boot what? If you mean run the DVD then it can be done with daemon tools, you can send the file to and external drive and read the dvd if you have daemon tools on the host OS. Also iso files are viewable and extractable by winrar, some games alllow you to install from a folder, like tomb raider anniversary, I was having an issue with the game iso so I extracted the content to the HDD using winrar and installed the game from there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2009)

I didn't noticed it at all. Thanks for pointing out. Darn Ezio!!! Phuc Nomad!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys, my exams are going to end on 11th November (starting from Tuesday lol) and after the exams, I am getting another X360.

I was out of the 360 modding scene for quite a bit of time so have lost touch. Can anyone explain me about modding it in general. I mean what is this Wave (Wave 3, 4,etc) and what is abgx360 ? What is iExtreme, etc ? I will be grateful!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2009)

@tkin - Err... I meant OS. Can we?

@vamsi - Yeah that's how it is!

*EZIO!!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I was out of the 360 modding scene for quite a bit of time so have lost touch. Can anyone explain me about modding it in general. I mean what is this Wave (Wave 3, 4,etc) and what is abgx360 ? What is iExtreme, etc ? I will be grateful!


Modding the console would be the same way which used to happen before, no changes, that is flashing the consoles DVD drives firmware. If you are not sure how to do it, then better get it modded from a professional. Make triple sure though that he is able to retain your warranty sticker. 

Wave 4 is the new video partition which has been included on the Xbox 360 DVDs. For legit owners, it doesn't mean anything, but for "back up" users, it means upgrading firmware or using other methods to boot the game. Basically, the wave 4 DVD's include a small portion for Microsoft's console update, hence changing the DVD structure. 

IExtreme is currently the firmware which allows you to boot back up DVD's. The latest one being V1.6. If you get an Arcade X360, the chances are you would get a Lite-On DVD drive in it and that would need to be flashed with the 1.6 version. I would recommend you waiting for sometime before modding the console and loading the latest firmware which would allow wave 4 games booting.

Abgx360 is nothing but a GUI which verifies 360 titles and gives you all the information about it's stealth checks, region coding, time the DVD was pressed, CRC error checking etc.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tkin - Err... I meant OS. Can we?
> 
> @vamsi - Yeah that's how it is!
> 
> *EZIO!!*


You can't install OS from virtual drives, you need a proper DVD drive. Sorry to say that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Modding the console would be the same way which used to happen before, no changes, that is flashing the consoles DVD drives firmware. If you are not sure how to do it, then better get it modded from a professional. Make triple sure though that he is able to retain your warranty sticker.
> 
> Wave 4 is the new video partition which has been included on the Xbox 360 DVDs. For legit owners, it doesn't mean anything, but for "back up" users, it means upgrading firmware or using other methods to boot the game. Basically, the wave 4 DVD's include a small portion for Microsoft's console update, hence changing the DVD structure.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. I checked a couple of YouTube videos on how to mod the 360 and I am thinking that I will get it done by a pro rather than messing it with myself. Thanks a lot though for the info.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2009)

COD: MF2 MSR announced...yuppie.. Info is here...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1174330&postcount=133


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 24, 2009)

darn dat Vergil !cant finish DMC3 cuz of him.btw playin GTA:LCS 4 d fifth time


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> darn dat Vergil !cant finish DMC3 cuz of him.btw playin GTA:LCS 4 d fifth time


What mode are you playing in? I finished it in the most difficult mode, trick is to get all the available powers, upgrade all weapons, I used the sword and the guitar thingy. Always stay out of his reach when he is in devil mode or go devil yourself, don't hesitate to use a couple of healing stars(I used one small) and one devil mode restoring star.

It took me one week to get it done though, so you may need to practice a lot.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

> COD: M*F*2 MSR announced...yuppie.. Info is here...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...&postcount=133



Dude watch what you type.  The F in place of W means lots of things.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Dude watch what you type.  The F in place of W means lots of things.


MegaLOL, I think its done on purpose, yeah, since they canceled the dedicated server I Lost 50% of the interest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2009)

Finished Brutal Legend. Fantastic game, didn't let me down at all. Jack Black, I bow to thee. *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/majesty.gif

Unfortunately I don't think a lot of folks out here own consoles, so I'll cut short with this discussion. Although folks who are into heavy metal and adventure games, this is an excellent choice. I'd recommend it especially to Psychosocial, since he seems to be a huge fan of heavy metal and stuff. The game's art design, soundtrack and visual presentation is just epic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2009)

darn! I didn't noticed that. Sorry. I felt happy that It's MSR is very low. In that anxiety I made this mistake. Sorry Activision Blizzard and Infinity ward. Thanks jojo.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2009)

^No postponement of MW2, right? Just a few days, hmm? 

@tkin - Found out a way, from *Bing* .


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No postponement of MW2, right? Just a few days, hmm?
> 
> @tkin - Found out a way, from *Bing* .


Tell me? PM.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2009)

tkin said:


> What mode are you playing in? I finished it in the most difficult mode, trick is to get all the available powers, upgrade all weapons, I used the sword and the guitar thingy. Always stay out of his reach when he is in devil mode or go devil yourself, don't hesitate to use a couple of healing stars(I used one small) and one devil mode restoring star.
> 
> It took me one week to get it done though, so you may need to practice a lot.



like all other bosses vergils attacks can also be predicted .....watch out for the things he says to judge what he'll do next. One trick is to keep shooting at him when he is in devil mode ...it keeps you in the air, thus you are safe...he won't block it with his sword so you can hamper his health regeneration rate. keep atleast one yellow/gold orb ..keep your health max and keep some holy water .....I used rebellion, cerebrus and ivory and ebony to beat him......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> like all other bosses vergils attacks can also be predicted .....watch out for the things he says to judge what he'll do next. One trick is to keep shooting at him when he is in devil mode ...it keeps you in the air, thus you are safe...he won't block it with his sword so you can hamper his health regeneration rate. keep atleast one yellow/gold orb ..keep your health max and keep some holy water .....I used rebellion, cerebrus and ivory and ebony to beat him......


It's best to use Beowulf's Killer Bee move on Vergil in his DT'd form. 3 strikes with it and it instantly knocks him out of Devil Trigger. It's better to do this rather than avoiding him, as his health would replenish and you'd be screwed.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> like all other bosses vergils attacks can also be predicted .....watch out for the things he says to judge what he'll do next. One trick is to keep shooting at him when he is in devil mode ...it keeps you in the air, thus you are safe...he won't block it with his sword so you can hamper his health regeneration rate. keep atleast one yellow/gold orb ..keep your health max and keep some holy water .....I used rebellion, cerebrus and ivory and ebony to beat him......


The teleportation power helps a lot.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's best to use Beowulf's Killer Bee move on Vergil in his DT'd form. 3 strikes with it and it instantly knocks him out of Devil Trigger. It's better to do this rather than avoiding him, as his health would replenish and you'd be screwed.



hey this is pretty cool....will try it out......by the way vergil is weakest against devil arms ...so I maxed out swordmaster before going for him....with rebellion and cerebrus upgraded to the hilt with moves....


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

Atlast completed resident evil 4 in proffesional mode.just to unlock this!!
*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/44835/2360194420105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb48.webshots.com/13103/2189761550105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb47.webshots.com/45614/2126583140105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb14.webshots.com/43469/2395871140105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/43036/2475919350105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb46.webshots.com/40109/2777122630105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/2294/2098707530105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb59.webshots.com/44474/2259238030105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


my achievements.

1.completed the first row of bottle caps colletion.

2.total 14 bottlecaps collected.

3.major weapon used handgun and knife till the mendez boss fight.overall used knife in all the missions as a primary weapon.

4.completed it in 26 hours 53 minutes.

________________still have to unlock hand cannon!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ Nice pics. You are tempting me again to play this game 

My update on RE4 

Just finished the game on 23rd OCT 2009 at 8.40 A.M 

The last boss battle was really easy 

Thanks a lot ethan and quan chi for encouraging me to play RE4 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Save the save file for me at this level. I will get the game soon. I want to play it again from here. Are you using a controller?



Here you go 

*www.mediafire.com/?e0mhyv2ijzd

Load the save file no. 19


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You can't use it anywhere else. Wait till you find the merchant again and get a larger attache case with the money and fill some more fire power in it.



Yup, i have got it already and a bulletproof vest. BTW, just found another merchant before the final boss fight and sold all unnecessary weapons and upgraded all necessary weapons


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

^thanks topgear, I have the game right now. I am waiting for your save file. Leon, here i come.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

topgear said:


> The last boss battle was really easy
> 
> Thanks a lot ethan and quan chi for encouraging me to play RE4


Hey glad you enjoyed the game. I remember recommending quan_chi this game end number of times and finally he got the legit copy, applied the mods & completed the game. About the last boss, yeah, Saddler was totally a wuss compared to Krauser. I expected a tough fight in the final battle, but nothing of that sort happened. A few shots of rocket launcher easily took him out. 

Currently playing:
Saw - The Video Game [PC]
Army of Two [X360]
Saints Row [X360] 

Completed Red Faction: Guerilla and with that I complete my PC games backlog.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^Ethan, can you give us a little review about saw and some screenies if possible??


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Hey glad you enjoyed the game.* I remember recommending quan_chi this game end number of times and finally he got the legit copy, applied the mods & completed the game.* About the last boss, yeah, Saddler was totally a wuss compared to Krauser. I expected a tough fight in the final battle, but nothing of that sort happened. A few shots of rocket launcher easily took him out.



thanks.
btw this is my first game which i have completed both in normal and professional mode.

about the legit copy i have. even this game has many problems for the pc but still if you get its legit copy you wont be dissappointed.the gameplay alone compensates for all.

and if possible please do add the mods it makes the game look far better.even better than consoles.but one problem i have encountered after applying the mods the game crashes sometimes.:mad.

btw i have completed it this time with attache case L only.its about how you manage your items.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> ^^ Nice pics. You are tempting me again to play this game



i have read about people who only plays re4 on their console.

capcom games are not only for story but for excitement and fun.

the real challenge in re4 as i have mentioned before also is to complete some stages with knife and handgun only.most preferably knife!!

in which mode you have completed.this game is actually very long.

have you completed assignment ada and seperate ways?

btw if you can. try it for another time.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

^Bionic Commando was for story as well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Ethan, can you give us a little review about saw and some screenies if possible??


I'll post my impressions is sometime, but here are some quick screenies I took:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50393_kmbmz/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-31-28.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50394_7s34o/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-38-98.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50395_mjugr/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-40-39.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50396_tiovs/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-52-47-53.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50397_yorqm/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-57-03-81.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll post my impressions is sometime, but here are some quick screenies I took:
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50393_kmbmz/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-31-28.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50394_7s34o/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-38-98.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50395_mjugr/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-39-40-39.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50396_tiovs/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-52-47-53.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50397_yorqm/SawGame%202009-10-25%2008-57-03-81.jpg


Graphics is okayish at best, how's gameplay?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

tkin said:


> Graphics is okayish at best, how's gameplay?


It's typical UE3 trademark style. I haven't played it that long, so can't comment much on gameplay. So far I have only encountered 2 of Jigsaw's puzzles, both of which were cakewalk to clear.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^screenies look nice. I'll have to checkout some gameplay vids before getting it.


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 25, 2009)

Yay!showed vergil whos da boss!i only used one L star.BTW i was playin in normal.one trick is dat when vergil stops his attack to sheath d yamato,go wild on him.wen he teleports to d air to do a helm breaker, jump once and start attacking agin!dat took sum chunks out of his health!nd i also waited fr sum while wen he DT'd,den started my DT.well thanks evryone,i didnt also knoe abt d killer bee thing.waiting like hell for DMC5!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> *Yay!showed vergil whos da boss*!i only used one L star.BTW i was playin in normal.one trick is dat when vergil stops his attack to sheath d yamato,go wild on him.wen he teleports to d air to do a helm breaker, jump once and start attacking agin!dat took sum chunks out of his health!nd i also waited fr sum while wen he DT'd,den started my DT.well thanks evryone,i didnt also knoe abt d killer bee thing.waiting like hell for DMC5!



actually he should be the boss. if you have the special edition play with him then say. 

btw best charecter in dmc3 is vergil,dmc4 dante and re5 wesker.unfortunately re4 has some lame bosses therefore leon.

but i love ada wong.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> actually he should be the boss. if you have the special edition play with him then say.
> 
> btw best charecter in dmc3 is vergil,dmc4 dante and re5 wesker.unfortunately re4 has some lame bosses therefore leon.
> 
> but i love ada wong.


But nero in DMC4 had some sweet moves, I absolutely loved the red queen not to mention the devil bringer.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

^^yeah thats true.devil bringer was quite good. but dante was more stylish than nero.btw those were my views only.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^yeah thats true.devil bringer was quite good. but dante was more stylish than nero.btw those were my views only.


Yeah, What I liked most is his ability to carry all weapons at once, in last game he could carry only 2 at once, the most interesting weapon was pandoras box and the weapon that disposed red spears(forgot name), could do some stylish moves with that. I actually felt his power when tried to fight with him in max difficulty, could rarely lay a hand on him, if it wasn't for the devil bringer then he would've made shish-kebab out of nero.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Played Operation FlashPoint Dragon Rising and uninstalled after 10min, too slow paced game for me.

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/7504/ofdr2009102515000063.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/6655/ofdr2009102515091075.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/7900/ofdr2009102515144213.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/3888/ofdr2009102515184541.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/9486/ofdr2009102514195669.jpg

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/6089/ofdr2009102514221653.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5035/ofdr2009102514444774.jpg

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/530/ofdr2009102514451452.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

^^fast or not but it has amazing gfx.nice screenies.


----------



## Nikhil.K.Reddy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm currently addicted to Most Wanted!!!. I'm at the verge of finishin it now..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

Topgear, I am unable to download your file. I don't know if it is only for me or something else.

@all, can you download this file..*www.mediafire.com/?e0mhyv2ijzd


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^file is not downloadable. Upload on www.hostforfood.com


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 25, 2009)

currently addicted to *Machinarium*.. its a must play title for fans of point & click, adventure puzzle games...though its in 2D..the graphics are excellent..


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^fast or not but it has amazing gfx.nice screenies.


Yes, graphics are good, although human models look like $hit.


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 25, 2009)

I do hv SE,but its 2 hard man 2 go thru same levels as before...im too impatient a person 2 do dat...but i still think dat dante cn beat da $hit out of Vergil if he took things seriously..MIllION STAB FTW..sum people say dat nero is vergils son or sumthin..or dat vergils spirit has taken rest in him..is dat true???.i hv played wit vergil but i still tink so.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> but i still think dat dante cn beat da $hit out of Vergil if he took things seriously..MIllION STAB FTW:



mastering vergil is quite difficult than dante.because vergil has limited style i think only two normal and dark slayer.

but if done correctly then those two styles can become too heavy on  all the styles of dante.
even vergil is faster than dante.i again repeat dmc3 and all dmc series are all about style.its about how you execute the moves.

see this video of vergil.note how this player is playing.[youtube]mFx5S7huYEs[/youtube]

the following were completely my views.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> I do hv SE,but its 2 hard man 2 go thru same levels as before...im too impatient a person 2 do dat...but i still think dat dante cn beat da $hit out of Vergil if he took things seriously..MIllION STAB FTW..sum people say dat nero is vergils son or sumthin..or dat vergils spirit has taken rest in him..is dat true???.i hv played wit vergil but i still tink so.


Well, actually it's believed that Nero is the reincarnation of Sparda himself, its also noted by the fact that Dante says The Sword must remain in the familly and gives it to Nero after the end of the second battle, there are also other references to this, maybe DMC5 can shed some lights.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2009)

Brutal Legend [Xbox 360] Just as mind blowing as Ethan explained it!
Uncharted 2[PS3]


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

@ vamsi_krishna and jojothedragon - I can download it. Just checked the link.
It's not working in opera, the download request is not proceeding but works in perfectly IE8 

Hostforfood is not working

Try this link ( valid for 24 hours though ) 
*download930.mediafire.com/typhsybmam9g/e0mhyv2ijzd/SaveData.rar

BTW, got a new file hosting site and uploaded on it anyway 
*www23.zippyshare.com/v/47309778/file.html

qunan chi - I've completed the game in normal mode.
Currently playing as ADA ( the mission where LEOn 1st enetred the village after opening a gate ) 

The game is going to reside some more time and will play this game with different difficulty modes and with as less waepons just for challange and fun of course 

BTW, quan chi - and Ehan -  thanks again 

@ tkin - Nice screen shots. reminds me the of the game GRAW


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Finished Brutal Legend. Fantastic game, didn't let me down at all. Jack Black, I bow to thee. *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/majesty.gif
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think a lot of folks out here own consoles, so I'll cut short with this discussion. Although folks who are into heavy metal and adventure games, this is an excellent choice. I'd recommend it especially to Psychosocial, since he seems to be a huge fan of heavy metal and stuff. The game's art design, soundtrack and visual presentation is just epic.



Yeah dude, I already have the game D) but sadly I wont have the console till 15th of November so I gotta wait.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 26, 2009)

My cousin got a AMD Phenom II 550BE + Biostar 790G motherboard+ 2GB Ram and to my surprise RE5 is running at acceptable framerates on 800x600 medium settings. Not bad for Onboard graphics, and the game was looking awesome even on med settings.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^Even I am on the same HD3300 onboard graphics. It runs many games at decent framerates @ 800x600. Excellent value for money. The new 785G chipset is even better with HD4200 onboard.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ vamsi_krishna and jojothedragon - I can download it. Just checked the link.
> It's not working in opera, the download request is not proceeding but works in perfectly IE8
> 
> Hostforfood is not working
> ...


Yes, same gameplay, but a bit slower, ex-switching weapons take 5 secs as your character unzips bag/strap, change weapon and put the strap back in, crouching takes 5 secs to do, so is proning, enemy AI is not so great etc etc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2009)

^Yeah, I love that kinda "realism"! I think OF2's my kinda FPS. Awesome! I'll try. I'm very good at waitin'!  Is it visible, all that strapin' thingy?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, I love that kinda "realism"! I think OF2's my kinda FPS. Awesome! I'll try. I'm very good at waitin'!  Is it visible, all that strapin' thingy?


On your team mates, yes, but not on you, you just hear a zipping sound. And yes, game's very realistic, if you get seriously wounded, you'll lose blood, and will die unless you patch yourself up, don't worry its unlimited but need to stay still to apply patch, if your teammates are hit tell your medic to patch em, its so realistic that they(medic and injured) will go away from fight, take cover and medic applies patch. Night-time looks good, and when crouching the head bobs sideways like real, yes too realistic for me. Also note that enemies can perform headshots(one shot kill) like you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2009)

^Yeah, baby! THIS IS my game! Darn! I can't see zippin' 'round myself. But the details of the "zippin'" of teammates are awesome, right? I love games that last longer. Like Far Cry 2, Assassin's Creed & Crysis! [For it's replayability] Awesome!


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, baby! THIS IS my game! Darn! I can't see zippin' 'round myself. But the details of the "zippin'" of teammates are awesome, right? I love games that last longer. Like Far Cry 2, Assassin's Creed & Crysis! [For it's replayability] Awesome!


But you need to order them to change weapons(a bit later on) to see the effect, the game's more like a strategy game than FPS.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2009)

Which's a better game: ArmA II or OF2?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2009)

oblivion i must admit the game is amazing.

i love bethesda softworks.i still could not forget the call of cthulhu.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

quan chi said:


> oblivion i must admit the game is amazing.the game will make you wow.


Yes, but since I played F3 first it didn't seem so attractive to me. I mean Mini Nuke vs spells, not likely, but overall I liked it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2009)

^^have you finished it.i am not a rpg fan but i am still liking it.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^have you finished it.i am not a rpg fan but i am still liking it.


Oblivion? no, started it some time back, F3? 3 times, total of 400hrs+.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2009)

beautiful winter in cloud Ruler Temple.morning 7.25am.

*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/46020/2951951410105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb12.webshots.com/40267/2373766870105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

quan chi said:


> beautiful winter in cloud Ruler Temple.morning 7.25am.
> 
> *inlinethumb05.webshots.com/46020/2951951410105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
> *inlinethumb12.webshots.com/40267/2373766870105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


Are you using any texture mods? Without them oblivion pales in comparison to Fallout 3.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Look at this.
*www.cinemablend.com/games/Twelve-New-Fallout-3-Screenshots-12584.html


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2009)

no dude no mods till now.i dont know what made you think that.because i havent tried fallout3 yet.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> Look at this.
> *www.cinemablend.com/games/Twelve-New-Fallout-3-Screenshots-12584.html



well i dont know but oblivion uses excessive bloom and hdr.but it dosent messes the textures.
btw gone through that link.i dont find much difference.only the textures of fallout3 are more detailed.which is no doubt as it should because its a recent release. nothing more than that.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 27, 2009)

> no dude no mods till now.i dont know what made you think that.because i havent tried fallout3 yet.


Haven't tried Fallout 3 yet??? WTF are you waiting for?? Get it now or you will be missing a hell lot of an awesome game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Haven't tried Fallout 3 yet??? WTF are you waiting for?? Get it now or you will be missing a hell lot of an awesome game.


Cut him some slack. He's just starting out with the RPG genre. Let him get accustomed to the game mechanics and then he can try all your recommendations. 

BTW anyone up for a co-op session in Borderlands?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 27, 2009)

^How's Borderlands, Ethan?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 27, 2009)

^you got a phucking ripped version of that game????  If not update gfx driver and apply latest patch.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> BTW anyone up for a co-op session in Borderlands?



PC or 360?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2009)

PC maybe. Coz i heard that its MP is torally free. I think pc and x360 can play co-op together.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> PC maybe. Coz i heard that its MP is torally free. I think pc and x360 can play co-op together.


No you can't go cross-platform on this one. This game requires a GameSpy a/c and is no way connected to GFW.

I got this one for the PC. It look way better than the 360 version. I haven't started the game yet, as I'll play it later on. My top priority right now is to get GTA: Stories from Liberty City which just came out. Can't wait to play The Ballad of Gay Tony. Guys check out the base jumping and dance videos of this game. It's awesome.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 28, 2009)

^Yeah, all the cool things of GTA's back with The Ballad of G*y Tony . Sh*t! MW2's so near! I can't wait!!! Darn!! *EZIO!!* I think I need to go to a psychiatrist doc.! Darn! My mind's not stable when I think of ACII & MW2! PHUC!! BTW, darn! I've become one *crazy* sumb*tch!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ You should, seriously.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, all the cool things of GTA's back with The Ballad of G*y Tony . Sh*t! MW2's so near! I can't wait!!! Darn!! *EZIO!!* I think I need to go to a psychiatrist doc.! Darn! My mind's not stable when I think of ACII & MW2! PHUC!! BTW, darn! I've become one *crazy* sumb*tch!



Darn Ezio!!! Phuc Nomad!!! Ditch Soap" MacTavish !!!!

Kratos,FTW


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2009)

@nvidiageek, it's about time someone reports your. You're just spamming around the place. Look at your last few posts.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

Kasab on MW2????

News on God of War Collection[ps3] on gaming news channel.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2009)

> @nvidiageek, it's about time someone reports your. You're just spamming around the place. Look at your last few posts.


Don't be so hard on that kid. He just the type who can't controll to show his feelings in writing. But he really needs to controll his writings. 

@nvidiageek:-- Give it a rest on your hype. Drink a glass of water and post like a normal persion here.  just a friendly advise.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> No you can't go cross-platform on this one. This game requires a GameSpy a/c and is no way connected to GFW.
> 
> I got this one for the PC. It look way better than the 360 version. I haven't started the game yet, as I'll play it later on. My top priority right now is to get GTA: Stories from Liberty City which just came out. Can't wait to play The Ballad of Gay Tony. Guys check out the base jumping and dance videos of this game. It's awesome.
> __________________



Thanks for informing. Its a  good think though that GFW isn't phucking with this one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

@jojothedragon, LOL.. sunny always will be ready to ditch Nvidia.. And guess what!! Nvidia will be more than happy to take those ditches(He himself said that). I think they both know each other very well. That's why Sunny said in that way.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2009)

> @jojothedragon, LOL.. sunny always will be ready to ditch Nvidia.. And guess what!! Nvidia will be more than happy to take those ditches(He himself said that). I think they both know each other very well. That's why Sunny said in that way.


OOOOh! Yes i read that. LOL.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 28, 2009)

^Yeah! No probs. . Only these games make me do so. Darn! I ain't spammin'. BTW, hell's on me! No perfect OS! Can't get my hands on SHIFT!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Started playing after a long gap..

GTA 4 (Continue from last saved)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2009)

@nvidia No hard feelings buddy but you gotta act like a grown up.  Are we good now?

Playing these games:
Uncharted 2[PS3] Finished the single player campaign...glued to multiplayer now.
Brutal Legend [Xbox 360] This game is epic! So freakin' unique.
GTA IV[PC] Hell yeah!

Will GTA: Stories from Liberty City include GTA IV+ expansions or only L&D and gay tony?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 29, 2009)

totally addicted to GTA 4 Multiplayer...AWESOME


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Will GTA: Stories from Liberty City include GTA IV+ expansions or only L&D and gay tony?


Just the 2 DLC's; The Lost and the Damned & Ballad of Gay Tony.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

BloodRayne 2  ( got it after 4 and a half years )
Brothers Arms Hell's Highway - Really a great one
Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood - Game is kinda shabby as comapred with BIAHH


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2009)

Completed 61% of Wolfenstein. Game is not bad.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 29, 2009)

@topgear - Yeah, BiA: HH's a movie with controllable "actors". Awesome storyline! No news of a new BiA, right? Currently addicted to: installin' Vista . Phucin' OS!  

@Sun - No worries, mate . This is the only forum I can share my sheer excitement with. Darn! 

Can't wait for ACII & MW2. Installin' AC & MW right now!


----------



## saddy (Oct 29, 2009)

just bought BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM !!! yepppppppp !!!! been waiting for this game sine long time and today it available here By the looks and gameplay it a rock solid adrenaline pumping game 
here r few screens got update them soon 




*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50627_u76oy/ShippingPC-BmGame_2009_10_29_15_35_40.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50628_zlh1t/ShippingPC-BmGame_2009_10_29_15_42_08.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50629_a450h/ShippingPC-BmGame_2009_10_29_15_45_56.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50630_vdskt/ShippingPC-BmGame_2009_10_29_16_04_20.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2009)

^congrats dude you just own a record making awesome ass kicking game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 29, 2009)

^Yeah! I'll play that once again! See, some'n's happenin' to me when I think of that game . Which's better, people? ArmA II or OF2? I'll try to get all the games now & when I have a perfect OS, it's heaven unleashed on Earth .


----------



## saddy (Oct 29, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^congrats dude you just own a record making awesome ass kicking game.



thanks man !!!!!! i also bought wolftenstein. can you tell me how is this game .is it a good fps or average fps


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2009)

> thanks man !!!!!! i also bought wolftenstein. can you tell me how is this game .is it a good fps or average fps


The game is an awesome fps. I'm playing on hard mode and it feels like normal mode. You get supernatural powers, buy weapon & power upgrades in black markets, it has a free roam type environment(but not totally) coz you get to visit safe houses where you get missions. And the supernatural germans are a pleasure to kill. And moreover there are bosses at almost every mission in the game. You unlock your supernatural powers by collecting crystals which you will automatically find during missions.And not to mension the sci-fi weapons like flamer, tesla gun, particle luncher, etc. And you can also attach silencers to certain weapons. Stealth is not possible all throughout the game but some perticular areas are really fun. Defeating every boss with a unique techinque. You can use you collect intels(unlocks weapon upgrades), gold bags(use for buying upgrades), and tombs of power(for upgrading powers), etc. You can also sell back your upgrades if you are short on gold. The story is good but not the  best. The gameplay rocks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 29, 2009)

^Is it short in length?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes it should be. It took me 5 hrs 26 mins to reach 61% in hard mode but it should take 3 hrs in normal mode.


----------



## angie (Oct 30, 2009)

hate me , curse me whatever......... but please tell me, who the hell is nomad?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2009)

^ He is the name of the character you control in the game CRYSIS.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 30, 2009)

Will be getting PES 2010 this Sunday


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got GTA: Stories from Liberty City. Time for some GTA action now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2009)

^^
Wave 4?


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

hey is stories of liberty city diff frm liberty city stories???
if not,den its a damn good game!


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 30, 2009)

playing borderlands , the game has a awesome gameplay . Right now i am on level 8 and the multiplayer doesn't even require a legit game !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 30, 2009)

^WTF!? Got a perfect OS! Time for some NFS action now .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Perfect OS? Windows 7???

BTW, Going with Burnout Paradise City. Every thing is open.. it is making me a bit over whelmed. But it is good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 30, 2009)

^Vista. BTW, installed CoD4 after a long, long time. Darn, that game's so superb! Ahh! Sh*t! Can't wait for MW2!! *CoD4's awesome!!*


----------



## saddy (Oct 30, 2009)

had been playing BATMAN AA . wow WHAT a game !!!!!!! completely 31 %.  yesterday  had been playing it whole night until 3 pm !!!!!!!!! phew installed wolfestine today morning and 
nfs  shift !!!! check these out 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50672_vjdfb/shift_2009_10_20_19_50_08.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50673_rmg4j/Wolf2_2009_10_30_23_06_21.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50674_x76ci/Wolf2_2009_10_30_23_03_55.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50675_5hcue/shift_2009_10_19_12_23_45.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50676_qaetu/Wolf2_2009_10_30_22_49_35.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50677_vshgo/Wolf2_2009_10_30_23_12_47.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

oblivion.bethesda really makes wonderful games.after capcom i like this one.

till now i have only played two games from it and both were amazing.
call of ctulhu was the first.
oblivion seems more interesting now. 

though it is a rpg but i think its well enough to challenge even a good tp action adventure game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 31, 2009)

Darn! CoD4's really awesome! Awesome work, IW! Ahh... MW2.....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Assassin's Creed II!!*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2009)

Borderlands.


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 31, 2009)

Batman:AA...got it! My local Music Planet guy was getting sick of me asking for it...

Plugged my PC to my HDTV to play... 

So far...it's definitely among the best games I've EVER played. Highly recommended.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2009)

Tekken 6 [Xbox 360]
Forza Motorsport [Xbox 360]


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

beautiful night at the imperial city.

*inlinethumb17.webshots.com/43856/2206062670105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb07.webshots.com/44102/2445134400105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/2979/2565501290105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

this game is awesome!!completed half quest. i will be trying rpgs now will try fallout3 later.

@psycho
dude you must have completed the main quest.well i have observed you dont have access to someparts of the map.well does it get unlocked after the main quests or they gets unlocked after you find any side quests.
*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/44467/2774634040105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/40085/2570424360105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/45855/2131254180105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb18.webshots.com/17361/2167118150105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb57.webshots.com/42616/2187916520105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2009)

@quanchi...really nice screenies man, the game looks beautiful.Though i hate RPG's,  will definitely try it out (atleast for the visuals), i really love games with such kinda environments, lots of greenery and lush...can u post some screenies with the water in it??..just wanna see how the water looks in the game..thanx


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

^^dude actually i am a fan of tombraider legend,anniversary,underworld kinda games as they are action adventure with nice locations.

for your request please search my posts from here.i will try to upload more. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92745&page=129



bethesda rocks!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2009)

what kinda frame rates will i get with my config?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> what kinda frame rates will i get with my config?


same as mine.if you play at highest settings at resolutions on 1600x1200.

as i have set the sliding bars of everything to their extreme end. except shadows to medium.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2009)

1440X900??


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2009)

^^then it might be more than that.consider 50+ all the time.
though this game has some bugs it stutters at some locations unnecessarily.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2009)

happy birthday psychosocial.

btw guys i am thinking of starting fallout3 also.can we ride any vehicle on that game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2009)

^No. But there are tons of mods for it. I think it's the only game with so much mods. BTW, Happy Birthday, Social .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Darn! Installin' Assassin's Creed! ALTAIR!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

Yup! Fallout 3 is one helluva game. But Don't think that it will be as short as Oblivion. The Game will last 130 hours. Add DLCs to it. And you can spend a year with that.


----------



## sumitkala (Nov 1, 2009)

I have accidentally locked my MSD with a Nokia supernova 7210  ! Moreover I've flashed (formatted) my phone  memory  also  .. now i can't use fexplorer ...coz dere iz no mmcstore file  .... !! what shld i do now ???? how can i remove the pswrd ??? plzzz help me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

Handover your Phone to  Bruce Wayne as he is a Ultimate gadget freak he might be experienced with these type of things. But don't even think of going for Kratos, Marcus Phoenix,they will KAPUT your phone as they are hard nosed persons. Got it????

This is what the replies you will get if you post the cell phone problem in the gamers section. So, get yourself into mobile monsters or Q&A section.. And post your query there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 1, 2009)

GTA 4[PC]

Finished Romans Sorrow Mission and moved to South Bohan Safe House.

Ofcourse i already played upto Playboy X job, but now dont want to start from middle as it spoils the gameplay and i love the story man....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2009)

^Yeah, GTA IV rocks! Awesome plot. Any news on Red Dead Redemption? I'm waitin' for it impatiently after playin' Call of Juarez series. 5 games are on the list for '10. Sh*t!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2009)

started Gears of war today...fck i regret that i ignored this game when the first time i got a year ago...Marcus Fenix FTW!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't wait for Vito Scaletta & "Roach"!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2009)

Whose Vito Scaletta?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

> Whose Vito Scaletta?


Protagonist of Mafia II. 

Currently playing:
SAW [PC]
GTA: Episodes from Liberty City [X360]
Saints Row [X360]
Army of Two [X360]
Tekken 6 [X360]

I should have Modern Warfare 2 by tomorrow for the 360. If it works perfectly, then will only play the initial 10-15 minutes just to see how epic it is. I won't be completing it, I'll wait for the PC version and then get the best out of it.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 1, 2009)

*Street Fighter IV PC*

*i36.tinypic.com/157p74.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/j14yvs.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/dmz77l.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/vfxj0z.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2wgyjaq.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/2r2vtd3.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2yzbr0w.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2vdo6tt.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/73m06c.jpg
*i35.tinypic.com/2h5oh9w.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

Could you please resize those images or post thumbnails? It's really annoying for people not using Widescreen monitors as it spoils the page format.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2009)

@sxyadii...heyy...post only the thumb nails..its really irritating!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2009)

Playing Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox 360. The game is fast-paced and quite fun especially with the controller.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No. But there are tons of mods for it. I think it's the only game with so much mods. BTW, Happy Birthday, Social .



strange it should have been.as you will travel so much in a waste land on foot.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Yup! Fallout 3 is one helluva game. But Don't think that it will be as short as Oblivion. The Game will last 130 hours. Add DLCs to it. And you can spend a year with that.



well oblivion is also huge.i have read it has millions of side quests and i have not even completed its main quest.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 1, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @sxyadii...heyy...post only the thumb nails..its really irritating!



Pics edited and changed...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 1, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Playing Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox 360. The game is fast-paced and quite fun especially with the controller.



so howz the game ? can u post some screens . i heard that people are getting banned for playing the leaked version . is it true ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> so howz the game ? can u post some screens . i heard that people are getting banned for playing the leaked version . is it true ?


How can you be safe while playing online with a pre-released game? You're virtually inviting yourself for a ban.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2009)

He didnt talk anything about playing online, did he?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Was playing gears of war all the day, in Act 5 rite now..will continue tomorrow!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Darn! *"ROACH"!!* You guys started talkin' 'bout MW2 & makin' me irresistible! Darn, I haven't even played RE5 . I'm too slow! I'll start to talk 'bout MW2 when ye guys have started talkin' 'bout ME2 or BioShock 2! Sh*t! I'm too, too slow . Ethan, ye'r one lucky guy!


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^Google Fallout 3 walkthrough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

@Nvidia, Come on grow up!!! Allwyn is a earning and self sufficient person. We are depending on our parents. Don't worry, we will play PURCHASED GAMES when we are at the age of allwyn bhai.(No offense to Allwyn bhai)


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Psychosocial/Paranj!  Game on kiddo!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm playing just the singleplayer campaign of MW2. Not much into multiplayer except Uncharted 2 and Champions Online.
About the game, it's awesome and it's actually fun to play with the controller. Gameplay isn't any different from other CoD games but the graphics are a little more beefed up. No jaw-dropping stuff but good enough to keep me glued  Can't say much about the story as I've played only for an hour.
Can't post the screenies as I'm playing the 360 version.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2009)

@vamsi - Neither can I dwnld fast D) nor get a legit copy (). 

@Sun - Darn! Which's havin' better graphics, MW2 or OF2? See tkin's screenies.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2009)

fallout3 has really a nice way of telling the story.and those slow motion action (vault view something like that).are really nice.
but roaming in the waste land is not that interesting.

*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/45961/2801264870105451885S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb38.webshots.com/13477/2065168660105451885S200x200Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb07.webshots.com/44486/2423691010105451885S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/44468/2946234270105451885S200x200Q85.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Just completed Brothers in Arms hell's highway last morning........
Now it's time for Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood - Currently I'm inside the church


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2009)

Guess what!!! I've just installed Gears of War.. Phoenix is bold guy.  

*i33.tinypic.com/20jjy84.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2009)

^^The game is brilliant, will complete it today, any idea of GOW2 for PC??


----------



## angie (Nov 2, 2009)

u mean god of war?? or gears of war??


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 2, 2009)

Completed Modern Warfare yesterday  , ready for Modern Warfare 2 now. MF was very impressive, the presentation was awesome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2009)

Played the first 2 missions of Modern Warfare 2. The action is just insane. The first mission was with Pvt.Joseph Allen set in Kazakhstan and the second one being in Afghanistan (Tian Shan range) with Captain. "Soap" MacTavish. I tried the Hardened difficulty and soon got my ass handed to me using a controller. So quietly switched to 'Regular' and things got bearable. 

The gameplay remains the same. One minor change being, the HUD damage system, which now shows blood drops covering your screen as you keep taking hits. Looks pretty cool. The weapon range is pretty huge too. I started the mission off with a M4A1 Carbine attached with M203. The ammo for each weapon will easily suffice you for the rest of the mission. And, yes, you get to ride a snow mobile too, which is the first time you're actually driving a vehicle in a COD title. Believe me, it's awesome.

Soundtrack sets the mood for this game. Hans Zimmer, need I say more? If there are 2 people I respect for creating soundtracks in a game, they are Hans Zimmer and Jesper Kyd. This game is no exception. 

Graphics are stunning as usual, but it's best if you people buy it on the PC. Although the 360 version is really smooth, the low resolution effect really shows. It's not bad, but the difference is always huge when you compare it to PC. So better wait this one out as I'm going to do right now.

This is just my person experience after the first 2 missions and it's really shaping up to be a action packed title. Is it a GOTY material? Too early to say.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2009)

hope this one would also be 'quick and short' like its previous one.

warfare game stretched unnecessarily becomes boring.in cod 4 it was eliminated thats why it successfully hammered the other games in this genre and the market.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2009)

angie said:


> u mean god of war?? or gears of war??



Gears of war


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2009)

reason why fallout3 never officially released in india.

*inlinethumb33.webshots.com/44896/2237628660105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb30.webshots.com/23517/2905751700105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2009)

^LOL,ROFL,FOCL.

CilffyB has double assured that Gears of War 2 will never make it's way to pc. Cozz... they were ditched by pirates in the first one.

[tag stole from ethan_hunt]Let them Shove thier Gears of War 2 Up in thier 360 asses[/tag stole from ethan_hunt]


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2009)

guys fallout 3 keeps on falling out(i mean crashing).i didnt knew developers would take its name so seriously . i have updated to patch version1.1 and v1.7 but still no change.

is there anyway to stop this.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 2, 2009)

am hooked to street fighter 4 right now.....the graphics with the watercolour post processing is amazing......great to get my hands on akuma after all this time...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 2, 2009)

@quan - It's a known prob. with ForceWare 190.xx drivers & 186.xx driver. Try revertin' it to 182.xx or 178.xx. You are havin' a NVIDIA card, right? Darn! Ethan, ye'r makin' me *IRRESISTIBLE!! "ROACH"!!! EZIO!!*


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan - It's a known prob. with ForceWare 190.xx drivers & 186.xx driver. Try revertin' it to 182.xx or 178.xx. You are havin' a NVIDIA card, right? Darn! Ethan, ye'r makin' me *IRRESISTIBLE!! "ROACH"!!! EZIO!!*



yep. thanks will try and see if that works.

btw you can meanwhile play cod4 again though the game was short but play it at different difficulties.it gets challenging.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's the game I'm playin' right now. A screen:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw3sp2009-11-0114-11-32-54.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 2, 2009)

@Ethan 
How's SAW ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> @Ethan
> How's SAW ?


Average and boring at times. For people who have loved Silent Hill and Resident Evil series, this game won't measure up to their expectations.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 2, 2009)

nvidia geek 

me to playing modern warfare


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2009)

Assassin's Creed [PC] Preparing for the sequel.
Modern Warfare 2 [Xbox 360]
Dragon Age Origins [Xbox 360]


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2009)

Now Playing: Red Faction Guerrilla, mediocre graphics but extremely impressive Physics(Havoc) effects, open world type shooter with RPG elements mixed into it, the environment is completely destructible.

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/6632/rfg2009110217113806.jpg

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/802/rfg2009110217100689.jpg

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/230/rfg2009110217101137.jpg

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7603/rfg2009110217101525.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/4812/rfg2009110217101780.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/9656/rfg2009110217102148.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1955/rfg2009110217111242.jpg


*img255.imageshack.us/img255/2659/rfg2009110217111605.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/7724/rfg2009110217113055.jpg

More screenies soon, next up Borderlands.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2009)

Borderlands it is, my friend! 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50814_louws/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-26-41-96.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50815_onlfh/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-27-48-60.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50816_glebh/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-34-25-06.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50817_h6q4i/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-34-36-01.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50818_ihoxp/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-39-10-67.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50819_seoou/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-49-37-29.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50820_fows1/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2012-57-38-10.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50821_cszcp/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2013-06-12-04.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50822_i0bnt/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2013-25-35-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50823_kcaop/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2013-29-25-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/50824_9oyyt/Borderlands%202009-10-29%2013-39-04-50.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 2, 2009)

how good is borderlands?...what can you compare the gameplay to?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey people, is there any way to take screenshots of Xbox 360 games?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my frnds told me that there were no ripples when he drives the vehicle on the water in Borderlands game...is it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey people, is there any way to take screenshots of Xbox 360 games?



Internal TV Capture Card


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

More RF: Guerrilla Screens, addicted, full time.

*i33.tinypic.com/3142c6e.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/20r7me8.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/161xkpx.jpg

Havoc Physics rocks, unfortunately causes FPS drops occasionally.
*i37.tinypic.com/261jhnq.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/2rqj8cy.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/k54zes.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/291finb.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/ezprte.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/dre6wj.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/k1v47k.jpg


----------



## angie (Nov 3, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys fallout 3 keeps on falling out(i mean crashing).i didnt knew developers would take its name so seriously . i have updated to patch version1.1 and v1.7 but still no change.
> 
> is there anyway to stop this.



do u have a legal copy??? or a rip?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

^ Please ask those type of questions via PM.  BTW, Fallout 3 hasn't at least been released in INDIA.

Guys Man Hunt 2 has been announced for PC. More news on gaming news channel


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 3, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> How to capture screen shots of X box games
> 
> Internal TV Capture Card



A TV and a digicam....[] the best way out ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> how good is borderlands?...what can you compare the gameplay to?


It's pretty good. The gameplay is pretty similar to Fallout 3, albeit a bit easier compared to Fallout 3 minus the VATS system.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanx ethan...i'll get the game..i loved fallout 3 so i think i'll enjoy this too..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Ethan, ye'r makin' me *IRRESISTIBLE!! "ROACH"!!! EZIO!!*



Should such users be banned ? Whenever I visit this thread, I see your 2-3 spam like messages  . Grow up buddy  .


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2009)

oblivion.chilling afternoon in cloud ruler.
*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/21941/2231877110105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb44.webshots.com/12075/2284129770105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys fallout 3 keeps on falling out(i mean crashing).i didnt knew developers would take its name so seriously . i have updated to patch version1.1 and v1.7 but still no change.
> 
> is there anyway to stop this.


If you have nVidia card, please install 178 drivers, the only one that works with Fallout 3 and also includes PhysX to retain compatibility(previous drivers lack PhysX), the later drivers are horrible, just BSODs and BSODs only.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2009)

^^i have 182.xx drivers will they work.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^i have 182.xx drivers will they work.


No, No, No, horrible BSODs, crashes during exiting game, corrupt savegames, I had tested all drivers, 178 works best, 180/181/182 works OK but massive FPS drops with AA enabled outside Rivet City(when you get there via fast travel), download the 178 drivers from here:

*www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html

Also use Driver Sweeper before downgrading the drivers, uninstall 182 drivers, boot in safe mode, clean traces of old driver using Driver Sweeper, now boot in normal mode and install new driver.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2009)

tkin said:


> No, No, No, horrible BSODs, crashes during exiting game, corrupt savegames, I had tested all drivers, 178 works best, 180/181/182 works OK but massive FPS drops with AA enabled outside Rivet City(when you get there via fast travel), download the 178 drivers from here:
> 
> *www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html
> 
> Also use Driver Sweeper before downgrading the drivers, uninstall 182 drivers, boot in safe mode, clean traces of old driver using Driver Sweeper, now boot in normal mode and install new driver.



thanks.( i actually had downloaded 182.xx .but havent installed them).


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Please ask those type of questions via PM.  BTW, Fallout 3 hasn't at least been released in INDIA.
> 
> Guys Man Hunt 2 has been announced for PC. More news on gaming news channel


No, not officially but some shops in mumbai is selling the US version for extra cost(2.5k), one of our members got it. The crashes appear in both Genuine and pirated versions, its a general bug.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

^ I know that. Cozz I have had the same problem with Fallout 3. Even on Intel X4500HD. I don't know the reasons for my crashing.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *lol. guys they are releasing a movie on prince of persia sot.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8EA7EbFX4k&annotation_id=annotation_455055&feature=iv*


Looks kinda nice, got to watch the full film to comment.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ I know that. Cozz I have had the same problem with Fallout 3. Even on Intel X4500HD. I don't know the reasons for my crashing.


That's a bit weird, I have the ehhm version, patched to version 1.5, played the game 3 times incl. the expansions(all) with nVidia 178 drivers, I saved about 900 times in each playthrough(4GB total size) and not a single crash, I guess its just bad luck.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

^yup!!! I am using Direct 4rm tarrents version too.

You had the luck man. The game crashes when i Enter Capital Wasteland especially when the draw distance kicks up


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 3, 2009)

@tarey - Zpam!? Makin' fonts bigger and bolder in my post, a Zpam?

@tkin - Ze screens are great but good zhin' I didn't buy or "buy" zhat game. What 'bout zhe fpz improvementz in 180.xx and 190.xx driverz? Iz it juzt a gimmick or iz it gonna improve ze fpz? 

Are zere any ghoulz in Borderlandz? 'Cauze I love killin' 'em! No more zcarez, eh. Gotta inztall Fallout 3. Awezome game. *"ROACH"!!* Newz on *CoD7?* Darn! Earth'z zpinnin' too fazt, Nov.'z here! When am I gonna play AC, Cryziz & BiA: HH? Again?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2009)

tkin said:


> No, not officially but some shops in mumbai is selling the US version for extra cost(2.5k), one of our members got it.


I do. Got it for 2.1k.

Playing Borderlands on PC. It's kinda cool with cartoonish graphics and RPG elements. Just got Dragon Age: Origins for PC too. It's getting some great reviews.  Also have the 360 version but I guess PC version is better. Anyone else got this game?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2009)

beautiful spring in oblivion.a must recommended for nature lovers.
*inlinethumb33.webshots.com/33312/2565134650105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/44008/2806456010105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/26703/2477465290105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb21.webshots.com/46356/2953946600105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tarey - Zpam!? Makin' fonts bigger and bolder in my post, a Zpam?
> 
> @tkin - Ze screens are great but good zhin' I didn't buy or "buy" zhat game. What 'bout zhe fpz improvementz in 180.xx and 190.xx driverz? Iz it juzt a gimmick or iz it gonna improve ze fpz?
> 
> Are zere any ghoulz in Borderlandz? 'Cauze I love killin' 'em! No more zcarez, eh. Gotta inztall Fallout 3. Awezome game. *"ROACH"!!* Newz on *CoD7?* Darn! Earth'z zpinnin' too fazt, Nov.'z here! When am I gonna play AC, Cryziz & BiA: HH? Again?



Zhis Zucks....*ROACH *= *Cockroach*...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2009)

@quan chi :- Oblivion still kicks the most ass on this planet .


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tarey - Zpam!? Makin' fonts bigger and bolder in my post, a Zpam?



What a waste  . Never mind.. continue your display of decency. Seems like I am the only one who is irritated.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

^
Count me in.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> What a waste  . Never mind.. continue your display of decency. Seems like I am the only one who is irritated.


You have no freakin' idea how tempted I am to flame the hell out of him, but makes no sense as it would all go unheeded.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ btw, You want to join for some L4D multiplayer. I have not yet played the game and want to play with 4 players in co-op mode as it is supposed to be played. Searching for some good committed gamers to join in the co-op action .

After dinner sessions only


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

^
Can I join in?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ btw, You want to join for some L4D multiplayer. I have not yet played the game and want to play with 4 players in co-op mode as it is supposed to be played. Searching for some good committed gamers to join in the co-op action .
> 
> After dinner sessions only


Do you want to try it using Hamachi? I'd install the client again and the game too perhaps. Tomorrow would be a good option, as I have a weekly off at my job.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> What a waste  . Never mind.. continue your display of decency. Seems like I am the only one who is irritated.



So a decent grown-up boy or "man" should write like this, eh? "I can't wait for MW2!"? So less emotions? Darn!



Ethan_Hunt said:


> You have no freakin' idea how tempted I am to flame the hell out of him, but makes no sense as it would all go unheeded.



Why the hell are ye holdin' your flames on me? Throw it! I'm much appreciated. 

No way in hell "Roach"'s a cockroach . I'll show my "happiness" of MW2 in official MW2 forum, maybe they like it! This ain't the forum for showin' craziness. Yeah, temporary irritation's good . *"ROACH"!!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Why the hell are ye holdin' your flames on me? Throw it! I'm much appreciated.
> 
> No way in hell "Roach"'s a cockroach . I'll show my "happiness" of MW2 in official MW2 forum, maybe they like it! This ain't the forum for showin' craziness. Yeah, temporary irritation's good . *"ROACH"!!*


Let me know if you're serious enough to listen to it and I promise you won't regret it.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Can I join in?



Certainly, now we are already three. One more needed . 

We will play on hardest difficulty, my friend told me that it was awesome fun when he played it with 3 of his friends on difficult mode .

@Allwyn, ye we will hamachi. If any of you friend is interested we can start tomorrow. or day after.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

So, you guys will be playing on Hamachi right?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @quan chi :- Oblivion still kicks the most ass on this planet .



yeah sure it does.the story also seems beautiful.


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You have no freakin' idea how tempted I am to flame the hell out of him, but makes no sense as it would all go unheeded.


Is it me or has he totally lost it?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ btw, You want to join for some L4D multiplayer. I have not yet played the game and want to play with 4 players in co-op mode as it is supposed to be played. Searching for some good committed gamers to join in the co-op action .
> 
> After dinner sessions only



i might be interested.but please tell me how to join using hamachi.

as i have never used hamchi before.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 4, 2009)

@Ethan - Yo! I'm ready! Come on!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

^ dude. Please keep quite. You will not stand a chance if all members will start firing on you. You will yell Darn Ezio!! Phuc Nomad!!! Ditch Soap Mac Tavish!!!!

So, please keep quite.. if you want to tell damn.. pronounce it as damn.. if you want to tell fcuk type fu-k. I think you know all these pretty well than me. And remove all the awkward spells 

Allwyn is the senior most member of our gaming community. He is not a person who throws his mouth at others with out reason. If you are making a secret agent man to become an assault agent man. Understand the disturbance you have created to him. 

@Allwyn bhai, Please go easy on the kid. He is just a kid. Don't fire on him.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2009)

quan chi said:


> i might be interested.but please tell me how to join using hamachi.
> 
> as i have never used hamchi before.



 Last time i used hamachi was 3 years back  , don't remember much but it surely isn't rocket science  . Please PM me your yahoo ID's

I have Sunny in my yahoo list, Allwyn too may be.

@Ezio_Nomad -> Ignore.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan - Yo! I'm ready! Come on!!


Alright buddy, here goes nothing. I'll put all my tenure aside out here for a minute and just speak _for myself_as a general forum member.

Geek, I don't know how old you are and what your prior forum posting experience is, but all I do know is that all your silly ass comments are really beginning to get on my nerves. I don't want to report your posts, as I see a good gamer potential in you. If I'm able to understand you correctly, you say that you're passionate about 'A' particular game and fancy it's 'A' particular character and you feel the need to voice it, correct? Well do so by all means. No one would stop you. We all like certain gaming characters and some even find them inspirational in some way. But do you see everyone of them making a hue and cry about it?

I have practically lost count of the times when you have actually posted "EZIO, NOMAD, RAY, RAY'S DONKEY, RAY'S TOOTH PICK......" yada yada yada. The list goes on. Don't you find that silly? Think about it for a minute and think real hard. I could expect this from a kid who was born yesterday and had started posting such comments after watching his favourite cartoon, like say, He-Man. But I assume, you're much matured than that. 

Trust me, this forum has provided you with so much freedom that you can't even imagine. If you go off to some other sites, people looking at this insane posts of yours would either place a ban hammer on you (thinking you're a spammer/psycho) OR ignore you till kingdom come. People out here have been so tolerant with your behaviour that you have some joining in your craziness, not that it's bad though. Don't you think you should draw a line somewhere and start some normal discussion about the game? If you play the game & post it's screenshots why not discuss about it? Getting excited, I understand, but getting overexcited is something which is really agitating other members too. 

I believe I have always answered your queries about "How is this game Ethan?" "How are the graphics?" etc. I have no issues with you asking queries, but try and play that game and discuss about it. Did you like it? Would you recommend it to others? If yes, then why? Look at quan_chi, I genuinely find him to be a really good member out here along with the rest. I cannot remember how many of his PM's I have answered. He requests for a game recommendation and not only buys that game and plays it, he adds his opinions later on and asks queries related to it. 

I'll let you reflect on this NVIDIAGeek and get back to me in a mature way as to why exactly you react that way and do you plan doing something valuable rather than spreading such senseless  posts? I would really like to have a direct conversation with you and don't even think of pulling a one liner to this post of mine. I know you can speak up, so here's your chance! 



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> So, please keep quite.. if you want to tell damn.. pronounce it as damn.. if you want to tell fcuk type fu-k. I think you know all these pretty well than me. And remove all the awkward spells
> 
> Allwyn is the senior most member of our gaming community. He is not a person who throws his mouth at others with out reason. If you are making a secret agent man to become an assault agent man. Understand the disturbance you have created to him.
> 
> @Allwyn bhai, Please go easy on the kid. He is just a kid. Don't fire on him.


You got me all wrong Vamsi. I have a high patience level and have resisted retaliating. When I said I wanted to flame him, I wasn't really going to "flame him". It's something which I don't engage into these days. Don't ask him to be quiet, I want to hear his share of opinions too. He isn't a kid, I'm pretty sure of it, he just acts like one, that's all. Plus me being senior has nothing to do with it. I am just a regular member out here like the rest of you. You guys keep this forum alive and that is what keeps me coming back to this place.



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Last time i used hamachi was 3 years back  , don't remember much but it surely isn't rocket science  . Please PM me your yahoo ID's
> 
> I have Sunny in my yahoo list, Allwyn too may be.


It isn't that difficult to use. Just make sure you have the latest patch for the game i.e. V10.1.3. I'll set everything up tomorrow morning and let's see how it works out. I'll PM you my ID.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2009)

^^dude have you gone crazy with him.....yawnnnnn.....such a waste of words....leave it i tried to make him understand  many times in my previous posts.but he didnt heed my advice.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^dude have you gone crazy with him.....yawnnnnn.....such a waste of words....leave it i tried to make him understand  many times in my previous posts.but he didnt heed my advice.


Unless he is literally a patient escaped out of a mental asylum, I should be fine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

One helluva lecture! 

@NVIDIAgeek, So buddy, ready to accept that you've been spamming all this time? Just change your ways and you will be treated as any other fellow member. You've been too ignorant. Many members including me have already warned you in polite ways but you never bothered. Try and be decent and matured rather than arguing with the fellow members.

@Tarey, Ethan, Quan Chi and other interested members , Borderlands is another game which allows upto 4 players in Co-Op. I'm playing it these days and it seems quite fun. Anybody interested?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Tarey, Ethan, Quan Chi and other interested members , Borderlands is another game which allows upto 4 players in Co-Op. I'm playing it these days and it seems quite fun. Anybody interested?


I have borderlands installed too. Although have barely played the game for 2 hours now. My gamespy ID is agentspencerbob. Share yours and let's test it out. I'm having a really bad cold for now, so will crash in a while.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2009)

took some time and read it colpletely atlast.


> I cannot remember how many of his PM's I have answered


lol and i thought how many times i might have harrased you with my pms.
its really nice of you to answer those.

er..borderlands sorry i dont have that.

( i dont like games with 2d charecter and 3d background.just a personal opinion)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have borderlands installed too. Although have barely played the game for 2 hours now. My gamespy ID is agentspencerbob. Share yours and let's test it out. I'm having a really bad cold for now, so will crash in a while.


I'll have to make a gamespy ID actually  Be back to you in 2 mins. Please come online on yahoo.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

quan chi said:


> er..borderlands sorry i dont have that.
> 
> ( i dont like games with 2d charecter and 3d background.just a personal opinion)


Left 4 Dead then?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Left 4 Dead then?



yes i can join then.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

I will get L4D tomorrow and we can get into the action. Can I jump in? 

@ Quan, you have the game right now??

@ Ethan, How is Forza 3? Have you played it? 

@ Sunny, You played Forza 3 right? How is it?

NOTE: I am a real NOOB in FPS.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2009)

I will get borderlands while we finish L4D , next will be borderlands  .


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I will get borderlands while we finish L4D , next will be borderlands  .


though i have l4d but didnt cared to play it.just started as its reviews said.theres no story nothing to unlock.all chapters are available from the start.

its a mixed breed of re series and fear.

i think might be fun if played in multiplayer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2009)

@Ethan - *Buddy, you've understood me greatly. Yeah, I ain't a kid. Ye'r awesome!* 

I'm a Lunatic escaped from Arkham Asylum .

Darn! I do these "spammin'" 'cause I have nobody supportin' me in gamin'. This' the only forum I can share my feelings. Anyway, *"ROACH"!!*  More 5 days! I've been seein' Captain Price from CoD2, when's he 'actually' gonna die?


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan - *Buddy, you've understood me greatly. Yeah, I ain't a kid. Ye'r awesome!*
> 
> I'm a Lunatic escaped from Arkham Asylum .
> 
> Darn! I do these "spammin'" 'cause I have nobody supportin' me in gamin'. This' the only forum I can share my feelings. Anyway, *"ROACH"!!*  More 5 days! I've been seein' Captain Price from CoD2, when's he 'actually' gonna die?


Isn't he dead? died on COD4 AFAIK.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

Officialy invitation to people for co-op session in Borderlands. Me and Sunny finally got online and completed a few missions. Since I'm dead tired right now(bad cold), I'll keep it short. Get the game, create gamespy ID and pass on the ID out here.

@quan_chi: I'll co-ordinate with tarey and let you know about L4D. 

@Vamsi: No, I haven't played Forza 3 and don't plan to either. Join L4D if you can. I'll let you know if our test run is successful. 

@Geek: I'll talk to you later.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I will get L4D tomorrow and we can get into the action. Can I jump in?
> 
> @ Quan, you have the game right now??
> 
> ...



Not really. I just have the DVD for now. Just tried it for 5 mins and quit after that. Graphics are great as expected. Can't tell about the gameplay.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan - *Buddy, you've understood me greatly. Yeah, I ain't a kid. Ye'r awesome!*
> 
> I'm a Lunatic escaped from Arkham Asylum .
> 
> Darn! I do these "spammin'" 'cause I have nobody supportin' me in gamin'. This' the only forum I can share my feelings. Anyway, *"ROACH"!!*  More 5 days! I've been seein' Captain Price from CoD2, when's he 'actually' gonna die?


Now you're starting to bug me, if you spammed something useful its ok, but this is ridiculous, what's wrong with you, you weren't like this at first.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2009)

^Yeah, gotta control myself. I've became a "goin'-to-be-lunatic" after playin' Crysis, BiA: HH & AC. Seriously, some'n's onto me!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

allright guys found something for l4d.

*saikit.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/how-to-play-left-4-dead-co-op-mode-with-hamachi/
*forum.suprbay.org/showthread.php?tid=18918

but i am unable to host it.after i follow the steps of first link i get the menu only with the console opened.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

GTA 4 , Just killed the Playboy X and the loft is good. Missions from Packie McReary is mind-blowing.....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone tried L4D2 Demo , also eagerly waiting for MW2.
Practising my shooting skills by playing Crysis now


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone tried L4D2 Demo , also eagerly waiting for MW2.
> Practising my shooting skills by playing Crysis now



No,,I hv slow connection,It will take long time to download..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> GTA 4 , Just killed the Playboy X and the loft is good. Missions from Packie McReary is mind-blowing.....



I finished GTA IV 5 Times, It has awesome gameplay,love to play again-n-again..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

quan chi said:


> allright guys found something for l4d.
> 
> *saikit.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/how-to-play-left-4-dead-co-op-mode-with-hamachi/
> *forum.suprbay.org/showthread.php?tid=18918
> ...


I'm trying the Garena client to see if that method works or not. I'll post if that works. Also did you patch the game to V1.0.1.3?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ I patched 1.0.4.0
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Currently playing Call Of Duty - World At War*

*i37.tinypic.com/2dk05zk.jpg
*i35.tinypic.com/30123o0.jpg
*i33.tinypic.com/vdixlh.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

^Do you have Garena installed right now? I am trying to host right now. Let me know if you want to come online.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Do you have Garena installed right now? I am trying to host right now. Let me know if you want to come online.



Sorry,but I dont have...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm trying the Garena client to see if that method works or not. I'll post if that works. Also did you patch the game to V1.0.1.3?


i havent patched it with any patches.is it necessary.if yes then please provide the link.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2009)

We can play L4d without hamachi or garena. I will post the method here when i am home , seems like the page which had this content is blocked in office  .


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

can you guys tell me wt is garena??


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

i think garena also didnt work.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

Garena worked for me. I just completed a Campaign with some Singapore server and also a versus match. It was awesome.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

^^but i am still unable to connect.

please give me the link for the game patch.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 5, 2009)

any one playing BATTLEFIELD 2 MULTIPLAYER ??


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

i get this message .'disconnected from server.connection failed after 10 retries'.

also on error console i get this [l4dui] OPENWINDOW: ANOTHER WINDOW 02CDD500 'GENERICCONFIRMATION' IS HAVING PRIORITY1, DEFERRING 'MAINMENU'


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2009)

Ahh, seems like i will have to download and install steam before i can play L4d. How big is Steam. I will start the download as soon as i get home.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Ahh, seems like i will have to download and install steam before i can play L4d. How big is Steam. I will start the download as soon as i get home.


You don't need steam if you have used the stand alone patch. I'm playing it without Steam client. 

@quan_chi: PM'd you the procedure and the patch link.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2009)

^^PM me the link too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2009)

@ Ethan, I have Direct 4m Tarrrents version of L4D.Can you please tell me the procedure and the time to play it online.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm kinda clueless here. I have the steam version of the game, will it work? 
What's garena? What patch? What procedure?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ Sunny you need not to worry, it will work. We can play using direct IP through the game console. one will host and others can connect to that Ip . I will post the procedure this evening.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

ALLRIGHT!! garena works.patched to version 1.0.1.4.

*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/44158/2042722210105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/35380/2646379090105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb44.webshots.com/43499/2954149480105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

allright guys it is important for all having the same patch therefore please mention which patch you all are applying.

to know more  please contact ethan_hunt.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2009)

Giovanni Auditore rocks! Can't wait for ACII. They're gonna make this game a movie-like just like BiA: HH, awesome work Ubi! Just can't wait!

EDIT: I am seein' a movie! AC - Lineage!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

guys v1.4.1.0 patch is working fine.please donload it before playing.

thanks to ethan.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2009)

I have now upgraded to V1.0.1.5, which is apparently the latest patch to L4D. What I'm now trying to figure out is how do I host the game in Garena by which we all could connect. If everyone could patch it to the same version and come online by 9:00PM tonight, we can start to figure things out. I have added quan_chi, tarey_g, Sunny and Vamsi on my Yahoo a/c. Now if you all could come online tonight we can try this out. Also the patch will work on "all versions". Unfortunately, I have the RS links for the update, so your Torrent folks would need to hunt for it. It's V1.0.1.5. If anyone needs the RS links, let me know.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2009)

^^its very difficult getting the v1.0.1.5 on torrent.can you please upload it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry guys. My Backup for L4D is kaput. I will get a fresh one. This will take a day or two. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> I finished GTA IV 5 Times, It has awesome gameplay,love to play again-n-again..



I played it previously but unable to finish it due to shifting(recession). Playing it now and it still feels great like its the first time.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

*Call Of Duty - World at War*

*Few more screenshot of Call Of Duty - World At War*

*i35.tinypic.com/vhtatf.jpg
*i33.tinypic.com/34xntjt.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/dyp14z.jpg
*i33.tinypic.com/2iqmihs.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/29urnn4.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/20qj9dt.jpg
*i35.tinypic.com/2nukpbp.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

^I hate that game. First I don't like FPS, 2nd I don't like WW propaganda. Third, the game was bad.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 5, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^I hate that game. First I don't like FPS, 2nd I don't like WW propaganda. Third, the game was bad.



IMO,this is an awesome game,


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 5, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^I hate that game. First I don't like FPS, 2nd I don't like WW propaganda. Third, the game was bad.



you may not like FPS but i don't think it was a WW propaganda & by no means this was a bad game...


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

Some from me..

you all will recognize the stuff...

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/4659/streetfighteriv20091013.jpg

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/4659/streetfighteriv20091013.jpg


*img527.imageshack.us/img527/3571/fallout3200910131918232.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/5633/ut32009101319372970.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/3079/fear22009100923562256.jpg

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/5316/fear22009100923534679.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/8913/deadspace20091013141339.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/456/deadspace20091013141317.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9185/crysis2009101000363590z.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5193/crysis2009101000192345.jpg

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/6849/crysis2009101000390167.jpg

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/3547/crysis2009101000201521.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> you may not like FPS but i don't think it was a WW propaganda & by no means this was a bad game...


What do you guys like in that one so much? I don't get why COD has such a huge fan following. I didn't like COD 1 and then played World at War... I hated it too. Totally. What's the point digging up same old WW $h1t over and over? I play most games for a story, and this game's story irked me a lot. Nothing new in it. Gameplay was much better in Crysis considering FPS games, not really played other titles in FPS genre, and maybe its unfair to compare, but for me the game sucked bad.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2009)

@asigh, thumbnails


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2009)

*THINKDIGIT MEET IN ZOMBIE LAND.*

*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/45576/2274252720105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb23.webshots.com/45846/2678161450105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb07.webshots.com/44486/2978297480105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/44258/2765379000105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/45932/2322893830105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

gaurav is tarey_g.
abtom is sunny.​


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> What do you guys like in that one so much? I don't get why COD has such a huge fan following. I didn't like COD 1 and then played World at War... I hated it too. Totally. What's the point digging up same old WW $h1t over and over? I play most games for a story, and this game's story irked me a lot. Nothing new in it. Gameplay was much better in Crysis considering FPS games, not really played other titles in FPS genre, and maybe its unfair to compare, but for me the game sucked bad.



Considering that every one will have their own option you may be right. But I am playing COD5 now and have played Every COD game and the gameplay never feels bored even when set in 1940's. Now i am playing COD5 and i have lost in a stunning gameworld. Treyarch has done a great work of making a sequel for the series after a GOTY, COD4. Personally I am not a FPS hollic but I loved all COD games due to their presentation aspects.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone knows any big game apart from MW2 for PC for this month ? And anyone tried Manhunt 2 , heard the visuals aren't great.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice snaps quan chi


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @asigh, thumbnails



Removed the large image. Thanks.



Krow said:


> What do you guys like in that one so much? I don't get why COD has such a huge fan following. I didn't like COD 1 and then played World at War... I hated it too. Totally. What's the point digging up same old WW $h1t over and over? I play most games for a story, and this game's story irked me a lot. Nothing new in it. Gameplay was much better in Crysis considering FPS games, not really played other titles in FPS genre, and maybe its unfair to compare, but for me the game sucked bad.



Then what are most of the popular FPS. Are they not fantasy world, or old/new sh**.

I played Modern Warfare I, and was blown apart.

1. Realistic.
2. Immersive
3. Great player control
4. Excellent action

I personally felt, it had a much better story line then the Crysis series.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

No way is the stupid WW story better than Crysis story IMO. I prefer sci-fi any day to over-dramatised WW crap. I hated WaW, not dared play MW and will not play MW2.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

^^
Nice to see your fan-boyism.


What is the story of Crysis:

1. Alien ship lands.
2. Korean army wants it.
3. US intervenes.
4. Over.

Yes, it is an excellent FPS (one of the best I played), but please, the story is nothing.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> No way is the stupid WW story better than Crysis story IMO. I prefer sci-fi any day to over-dramatised WW crap. I hated WaW, not dared play MW and will not play MW2.



I agree with you on the COD games , except the MW title. I am certain MW2 will be as awesome as MW.

WW is boring.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2009)

I became a lunatic 'cause CoD was my first game and first FPS. Awesome game it was! Then I followed the series till WaW & will follow till my last day , i.e. if 'ey continue to make CoD games. I'm a fan of World War type of games & WaW was no exception. The best WW storyline was BiA series, especially BiA: HH. Awesome plot. 

@asigh - The last 4 screenies was THE best among 'em! Whenever I see Crysis screens, I feel like playin' it again. And, yeah, the storyline was top-notch! No such sci-fi storyline was created in games before Crysis & maybe after, for me atleast. I hope the awesome storyline ends with an awesome Crysis trilogy! Can't wait for Crysis 2. EA, show us the release date.

@dinjo - Dec.'s havin' The Saboteur. Another great WW game I think. 

RDR's havin' a release date? Want another awesome western game!


----------



## tkin (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Removed the large image. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each his own opinions but I don't think MW was in anyway realistic at all. Storyline and gameplay was excellent though.

Finished RF: Guerrilla, awesome game, except that it gives less FPS than crysis, at times FPS drops to 10 or so, specially during physics heavy scenes. I had to play @ 1280x1024 all low settings(first game to made me do so), and it still lags. Now playing the bonus missions.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

tkin said:


> To each his own opinions but I don't think MW was in anyway realistic at all. Storyline and gameplay was excellent though.
> 
> Finished RF: Guerrilla, awesome game, except that it gives less FPS than crysis, at times FPS drops to 10 or so, specially during physics heavy scenes. I had to play @ 1280x1024 all low settings(first game to made me do so), and it still lags. Now playing the bonus missions.



use 190 driver its working good for me in GTX 260 i am getting 85FPS , then which OS are using


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2009)

Can I.... join in? To the L4D club? *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sad046.gif


----------



## Navneetdevil (Nov 6, 2009)

Now playing SM WOS And Fallout3. Super addicted to sm


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody interested in playin' CoD4: MW Multiplayer now? 'Cause I need a few days to get L4D . First hardcore zombie game for me.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Nice to see your fan-boyism.
> 
> 
> ...



Story of WaW :

3-4 different soldiers in the world fighting the same war (for the same side).
We already know the final outcome before we have fired the first bullet, i.e., which side is gonna win.
Nonsense propaganda showing our side to be greatest all the way.
Game is short. (thankfully)

Nope, I am not a fan of either of the two games, but even going by your description, Crysis looks the better story.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> Story of WaW :
> 
> 3-4 different soldiers in the world fighting the same war (for the same side).
> We already know the final outcome before we have fired the first bullet, i.e., which side is gonna win.
> ...



hehe...well said!...IMO, crysis hasnt got the best story, but its satisfying for such kinda game(though i expected a little bit more), and coming to CoD:WaW...SUCKS!!!..too boring to use the old weapons after playing cod4 all the time..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Almost done with Gears of War...in ACT 5 rite now, too busy with my college, so gaming only on the weekends


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

I respect fans of COD, but I didn't like COD1 or WaW. My friend played MW and he likes it more than either 1 or WaW. Even though MW acc to him is very short. He replayed it thrice.


----------



## tkin (Nov 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> use 190 driver its working good for me in GTX 260 i am getting 85FPS , then which OS are using


What res are you playing in? I get 50+ FPS usually but do you see any FPS drop or lag in Physics heavy scenes(like I do)? I didn't get them at first, only after 5-6hrs gameplay.

Some guys with Core i7 and GTX285 is getting lags too, huge lags, like me, try the 191.07 driver(I'm using).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

tkin said:


> What res are you playing in? I get 50+ FPS usually but do you see any FPS drop or lag in Physics heavy scenes(like I do)? I didn't get them at first, only after 5-6hrs gameplay.
> 
> Some guys with Core i7 and GTX285 is getting lags too, huge lags, like me, try the 191.07 driver(I'm using).



Oh my god 191.07 driver makes me SICK , GTA 4 is now giving me 35 FPS before that i got 49FPS 

I played Red faction in Windows 7 ultimate 64bit RTM  - i tried in XP & vista after 4 hrs play i got lagged but in Windows 7 its nice 

i play in 144 X 900 but SHADOW quality i kept in Medium


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

Currently playing Trackmania Sunrise Extreme 

BTW, this thread should get a 56K warning for those heavy images


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 7, 2009)

See this COD4 MW2 leaked video.
It really reminds of the Mumbai attack.
*www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Forced-kil-civilians-Modern-Warfare-2


----------



## satyamy (Nov 7, 2009)

trying to get rid of but still addicted to Counter Strike


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2009)

*ATTENTION LEFT FOR DEAD PLAYERS.*

ethan will be only available on sunday.therefore it seems no continuation today also.btw if someone wants for trial then please do mention.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *ATTENTION LEFT FOR DEAD PLAYERS.*
> 
> ethan will be only available on sunday.therefore it seems no continuation today also.btw if someone wants for trial then please do mention.



Please send me a PM about the process !!!


----------



## saddy (Nov 7, 2009)

check it out .Bought Resident evil 5 .Nice game and cool graphics !!!
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51125_4kj03/RE5DX9_2009_11_07_01_12_22.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51126_kied4/RE5DX9_2009_11_07_01_10_45.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51127_rgxci/RE5DX9_2009_11_07_01_12_19.jpg
has anyone used Nhancer utility for anisotropic filtering for this game ?? can we use it with it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *ATTENTION LEFT FOR DEAD PLAYERS.*
> 
> ethan will be only available on sunday.therefore it seems no continuation today also.btw if someone wants for trial then please do mention.


Don't wait for me. Sunny, you and Gaurav are already there, so start off the game. I'll join you guys on Sunday. If possible please get the 1.0.1.5 patch as it has some new game modes and new maps too I suppose. It would be fun that way. It's also just 10 days remaining before L4D 2 comes out, so this would be a good practice.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't wait for me. Sunny, you and Gaurav are already there, so start off the game. I'll join you guys on Sunday. If possible please get the 1.0.1.5 patch as it has some new game modes and new maps too I suppose. It would be fun that way. It's also just 10 days remaining before L4D 2 comes out, so this would be a good practice.



nope dude we started it together therefore i think we should be able to finish it together.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey quan chi, up for a Borderlands co-up game ?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ well i might try tonight.though i cant gurantee.at what time? me probably after 9.00.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2009)

btw guys how to level up in oblivion i think i did enough but still my level is1.i have even won 5-6 arena fights.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2009)

^ We have whole Sunday with us  , we can complete the game in a stretch


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2009)

Completed Red Faction Guerrilla. Now playing the bonus maruder missions. I'll give it a 8.9/10. Was super fun. Stuck at last  boss fight in Wolfenstein. Played shellshock 2. The game sucks donkey a$$. Btw i've returned once again.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 7, 2009)

modern warfare 2 for pc is leaked ! , but the game is a russian version.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2009)

age of mythology and titans through hamachi these days...any1 wanna join?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2009)

@quan chi... there will be an arrow icon besides your compass .. that shows you are about to level up. To level up, you need to sleep somewhere atleast for an hour (PS :- sleep, not wait). Once you sleep and get up, you will be greeted by the level up screen .


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2009)

^^yeah you are right. solved that yesterday only.surprisingly as i went to sleep the levelup screen showed up.anyways thanks for the reply.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Allright guys (l4d players) nobody is deciding the time.if two of us is online another two goes offline.

everybody please meet at 2.00pm.ethan,tarey and sunny. otherwise please select a suitable time.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *Allright guys (l4d players) nobody is deciding the time.if two of us is online another two goes offline.
> 
> everybody please meet at 2.00pm.ethan,tarey and sunny. otherwise please select a suitable time.*


I'm online. Just woke up, so vision is still blurry 

Anyway, now I'm free the whole day. Guys meet up on Yahoo and let's kick ass. Also we could go for Borderlands in co-op if we are done with this game.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in, 2:00 it is


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ethan, tell me wen u start borderlands, me too wanna join (can i??)...u ppl use hamachi rite?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahh, stupid fkin electricity dept, sry guys there was a power failiure.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Guys due to some technical problem we all were unable to continue at the same time.we(me and gaurav)  do aplologize for that.even it was not our mistake.

therefore i request you all to rendezvous here again at 4.45.

now even if one member is missing other members must continue the game and finish it.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Ahh, stupid fkin electricity dept, sry guys there was a power failiure.


LOL! Same problem here. 2 times in a row now, this is stupid. If anything happens to my HDD, I'd be damned. 

Anyway guys, we'll re-group at night. That's the best time that I can think of right now. Playing in the afternoon for some reason didn't quite set the ambience right for this game. Let's keep it after 9:00PM. Gaurav, configure your Hamachi and let us know if you are able to get the same octet or not.

@Cyborg: If we are playing Borderlands then you just need to create a Gamespy a/c and we should be able to connect directly without Hamachi being in the picture. Since the game has 4 player co-op, I think we have Gaurav who got the game, Sunny has it and so do I. So yes, we could do co-op. Add me up on Borderlands, my ID is agentspencerbob.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! Same problem here. 2 times in a row now, this is stupid. If anything happens to my HDD, I'd be damned.
> 
> Anyway guys, we'll re-group at night. That's the best time that I can think of right now. Playing in the afternoon for some reason didn't quite set the ambience right for this game. Let's keep it after 9:00PM. Gaurav, configure your Hamachi and let us know if you are able to get the same octet or not.
> 
> @Cyborg: If we are playing Borderlands then you just need to create a Gamespy a/c and we should be able to connect directly without Hamachi being in the picture. Since the game has 4 player co-op, I think we have Gaurav who got the game, Sunny has it and so do I. So yes, we could do co-op. Add me up on Borderlands, my ID is agentspencerbob.



night will be a bit problem. we wont be able to finish it then.
lets see atleast everyone has promised to be here at around 5.then we can say.

btw i think i also might be able to join in borderlands too.if there is space for one.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2009)

Let's get together between 5 and 6. What say comrades?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 8, 2009)

I am online all the time except the time Maharashtra state electricity board does not permit me to.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 8, 2009)

*PES 2010*

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Demo Screenshot*

*i38.tinypic.com/2samd8o.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/24wga50.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/b7ewpu.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/ighggn.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/24cs5th.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/2ppbygi.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/6jlqn5.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/66fayo.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2009)

allwyn where are you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2009)

People, *I'M SORRY!* Please don't leave me alone!

*images.zaazu.com/img/crying-smiley-sad-male-cry-tears-smiley-emoticon-000352-large.gif*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*images.zaazu.com/img/crying-smiley-sad-male-cry-tears-smiley-emoticon-000352-large.gif&imgrefurl=*zaazu.com/sections/expressions-smiley/&h=97&w=97&sz=103&tbnid=HnzVl1yqRHHSMM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=81&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcrying%2Bsmiley&hl=en&usg=__1Cv6T3XRB8-ZwLuBQigZMcsfz4U=&ei=Fb_2SvLQEYjOsQOdnPW0CQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CA8Q9QEwBA


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Why are you cryin stud?? Anything wrong?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2009)

^I thought you guys have left me . Anyway, THE best game's intro screens!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-32-23-02.jpg
Yeah! You rock!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-33-10-88.jpg
Come on, Nomad!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-33-28-55.jpg
Nothin' can pierce these!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-34-06-31.jpg
You're my man!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-34-14-12.jpg
Awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2009)

We didn't left you. We are watching you. Take me as Example, I am running that Gaming News Channel alone I didn't felt bad as any one isn't contributing, coz, i later understood that even though people are not helping me they are following me on that thread. Same situation here, people will respond to you if there is any situation to respond. Until then, they keep watching you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2009)

^Fine. Atleast, I'm here.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-55-58-15.jpg
Goddarn actors-like!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-56-43-37.jpg
.........

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-0818-56-53-90.jpg
Go! Go! Go!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2009)

L4D Multiplayer FTW 

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/9153/10637364.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ so you guys playing online these days? looks so cool..

GTA 4 PC

Just finished the No way on the Subway.(Got no time to play, these days).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2009)

ROTFL! What an awesome game. Completed No Mercy and Dead Air campaign. I guess none of us could survive No Mercy except for quan_chi. He was the lone survivor and others got boned by the almighty 'TANK'. The next campaign was hilarious. Everyone got onboard the plane except for Sunny who got pinned down by TANK at the end moment. Hence the above screenshot. R.I.P Sunny.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 9, 2009)

*THINKDIGIT MEET IN ZOMBIE LAND. A SHORT REVIEW*​ 
Players
ethan_hunt
quan_chi
abtom(sunny)
tarey_g(gaurav)​ 
Please do forgive me if i have typed anything wrong.as this is my first review. 

Allright this game rocked!!

guys it was tarey_g who came up with the idea that we play l4d multiplayer.soon from one player(tarey_g) we became four.

thats it! time was set on last thursday after 9.00. everyone assembled there(yahoo).now one hour was spend on finding out how to join and who will host.finally ethan hosted.but unfortunately he already had updated his version to 1.0.1.5 and mine was1.0.1.4.others were not updated all.

now due to these differences in versions we were unable to connect.
later everyone decided to reinstall the game without any patch.

now again everyone met after 1 hour.this time everything went ok.

ethan hosted......now the fun began.......

1.i jumped in .tarey jumped in. 

2.now everyone was searching for sunny where did he go.lol lol.

3.now ethan quits to find what happened...damn it!!...sunny was unable to log in to hamachi....

4.allright everything got cleared now.again ethan hosted...i jumped and so did tarey_g.

5.again no sign of sunny...lol lol....now what happened!!....

6.again everyone quits to find out what happened......

7.now this time his game was crashing.......s hit!!

8.allright after his issue was fixed.ethan again hosted and this time everyone succesfully jumped in after sometime there was no sign of gaurav(tarey_g).

9.THIS TYPE OF HIDE AND SEEK RUINED OUR ANOTHER 1 HOUR!!

there was a point where i though we assembled here only to play virtual hide and seek.

10.atlast everyone got connected  but after some time ethan's game crashed....disaster.... btw later we succesfully completed three levels there.
____________________________________________

now on today again the same thing happened.we were supposed to meet at 2.00pm.

everyone met at the scheduled time.now game started and after sometime gaurav again went off.later it was found there was power failure in his area....allright then time after 9.00 pm was set.

again we assembled........ and this hide and seek process today also continued for sometime. 

anyways now this was our rocking experience......

we completed the first part of the game......the game was rocking.......

it tests your teams capabilities.it has only one motto kill hordes of zombies and rush from one safe house to another.
if you are hurt or fallen your team member can retrieve you or heal you.

it became really amazing at the last level.........where you have to survive the hordes of zombies for 15 minutes till the help arrives.

i think we reloaded the game 3 times here.

the key point here was to less on killing and more on surviving.

atlast i found a safe spot on the rooftop and started blasting the zombie flood with the help from others.

now atlast we managed to survive 15minutes and the chopper arrived.now i was texting 'guys pay less attention on killing and run towards the chopper '.but unfortunately ethan,sunny and tarey_g got busy with a tank(one of the hardest zombie to kill.it is huge and big).

anyways i rushed towards the chopper shoving and blasting the oncomming zombies.and managed to reach it.

and i became the only survivor in the first part.
had there been a greater team work then we all could have survived there.

today we also completed the second campaign.on this part the team work was a bit better than previous.

here we all managed to survive till end.and when we were rushing inside the plane.sunny got busy with the tanker.....we all from the inside of  plane tried to save him but...the plane had started till then.

the last screenshot by tarey_g describes what happened next.


___________btw this game is amazing if played in multiplayer thanks to tarey_g.

what i have written will mean nothing to you if you havent played this game.

if you even play it in single player mode than also it will deliver good fun if you are a run-n-gun type fan.

more info can be provided by ethan_hunt,sunny and tarey_g.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2009)

oh fck..man thats a lot of fun over there, 4 players is the max is L4D, may be i can join?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> oh fck..man thats a lot of fun over there, 4 players is the max is L4D, may be i can join?


Trust me, it was non-stop fun in there. Unfortunately, yes this game only support 4 player at once, but what we could do is round up 3 more players who are interested in this game and have another group formed. We could then have 2 Digit teams playing online. So let's see if anyone else too wants to hop onboard. 

A big thumbs up to quan_chi for a timely and funny review. It sums up pretty much everything we did in the game. Not to mention he posted this right after we completed the game, so props to him. I guess there are still 2 more campaigns which remain and we could complete those as well. I'll try an find a link for 1.0.1.5 patch, so we could get some new modes and maps in the game. That would be fun.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2009)

@Cyborg,Its limited to 4, but you can start with a new group. NvidiaGeek also wants to play so searching for four ppl will be no problem. 


@Nice review Quan chi, this is crazy but last night dreams were full of zombies and nuclear apocalypse  . I think my mind is preparing itself for some post apocalyptic shooter .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2009)

alright im in..one of my frnd's might also be interested in it, will ask him..


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 9, 2009)

will I hv to purchase original ZOMBIE LAND DVD to play online with you guys???


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^The game is Left 4 Dead and not Zombie Land.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^The game is Left 4 Dead and not Zombie Land.



Sorry my mistake..
same question again..
will I hv to purchase original L4D DVD to play online with you guys???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone tried COD MW2 ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 9, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> will I hv to purchase original ZOMBIE LAND DVD to play online with you guys???



u can use rip version to play online


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> u can use rip version to play online



Thats our boy....   

If so, then even i try to join in...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2009)

man i missed a lotta fun...we must try this with Left4Dead2

Addicted to:
CRYSIS
COD4
Fallout 3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone wanna play L4D tonight? Quan, Gaurav, Allwy?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeeaahh!! I'll get L4D which's 900MB . When's the release date L4D2? It got some crazy-a$$ zombies! Are there special infectants in L4D?

@comp - Long time, budd . Darn! How's the performance of THE best game, Crysis, on THE best GPU? Post some screens dude, like I did .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> ROTFL! What an awesome game. Completed No Mercy and Dead Air campaign. I guess none of us could survive No Mercy except for quan_chi. He was the lone survivor and others got boned by the almighty 'TANK'. The next campaign was hilarious. Everyone got onboard the plane except for Sunny who got pinned down by TANK at the end moment. Hence the above screenshot. R.I.P Sunny.



ROT Phucin' FL! Maybe ye guys will tell "R.I.P" to me more than anyone . One Q though, can I turn off the blood?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2009)

I think Allywn has night shift.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 9, 2009)

guys wednesday has been fixed for now for the next meet.lets see if we can make it.otherwise a new time will be decided.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2009)

I have an off on Wednesday (and weekend too). So it's up to you guys when you could be free. 

NOTE: To others who want to join in, form a group of 4 and let us know. I'll post the detailed tutorial if you like. It's pretty straight forward guide. And yes this works with the "back up" version too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2009)

^Fine. I'm sure gettin' 'is! I'll be available on weekends and on holidays . Gotta study. Everybody "happy" on Saturday 2:00 PM~6:00 PM, know what I mean?  PHUC! No hols. this month . Am I able to play L4D Multiplayer with 256Kbps conn.?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2009)

so whose in the second team?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 9, 2009)

can I join???


----------



## techteen (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm playing C.O.P. The Recruit.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

Sims 3
its such an addictive game...i completely wasted my whole fking 2 days....
so uninstalled it today
in 2 days i played it almost 24 hrs


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> Sims 3
> its such an addictive game...i completely wasted my whole fking 2 days....
> so uninstalled it today
> in 2 days i played it almost 24 hrs



eh?? Do you like it or what? 

BTW Hows the game performing in your rig?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

well if thats addictive surely im saying i liked it but uninstalled it coz i dont have so much time to waste over a game....
but since its a never ending game and i hate never ending games so i hated it a bit... all in all its really awesome leaving my personal view
ok i give it 8/10
so u see
well about performing almost smoothly with AAx2 and high details with 1280x1024 resolution not a prob.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

^^

Thats the reason i hated SIMS 2 and uninstalled it years back. BTW i hope it'll perform good in my rig too...  with 2xAA atleast.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i playes SIMS 2 but dont know why loved SIMS 3 more than that


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> yeah i playes SIMS 2 but dont know why loved SIMS 3 more than that



no one knows why..  BTW Will try SIMS 3 once i got enough free time to spend on it...


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

yeh...but Beeeewaaaareeeeeeeeee !!!
really addictive game...!!!
Lolz


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> yeh...but Beeeewaaaareeeeeeeeee !!!
> really addictive game...!!!
> Lolz



not much like GTA 4..


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

GTA is GTA can't comment on that
i finished GTAVC 27 times
GTASA 3 and GTA IV 2 times till yet


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> GTA is GTA can't comment on that
> i finished GTAVC 27 times
> GTASA 3 and GTA IV 2 times till yet



Hey, hows the GTA 4 performinng in ur rig, as the performance is very poor in my rig.  I am playing the game @ 1440x900 with texture and render quality set to medium and rest to 30 and shadow density at 0, and still getting only 21-25 fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> can I join???


Dude don't ask, just JOIN. We haven't restricted anyone. It's open to all forum members who can get this game and form a group of 4. By the looks of it, Cyborg and Geek should be ready. So with you on board sxyadii, they would just need one more. So who's up for it?


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 10, 2009)

^Me ready.Right now my net connection has some problmes.I hope it will be solved today.
After that iam ready


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey no one interested in COD MW 2 ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ^Me ready.Right now my net connection has some problmes.I hope it will be solved today.
> After that iam ready


You got the game right? 

I'll try to build up a tutorial and post it up. I think we ought to create a separate thread for it and post everything in there. That would at least make this discussion centralised. Let me see what I can do. 



> Hey no one interested in COD MW 2 ??


Let the game release.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2009)

Guys, you all look like having so much fun online. Alas! I cannot join as exams starting 20th nov. And my stupid unreasonably charging photon+ modem net connection is terminated. I get back after xams. Hope you all will be here . BTW anyone playing DRAGON AGE ORIGINS. Gamespot gives it a 9.5/10.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll try to build up a tutorial and post it up. I think we ought to create a separate thread for it and post everything in there. That would at least make this discussion centralised. Let me see what I can do.


I'm in too now. Damn you guys! We made you smack your lips with our Mumbai meet and now you are doing with online meet. 

Please make the thread ASAP. I'm horrible at FPS games, but you need a knoob to pwn sometimes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2009)

so when shall we start L4D, i ll be free on sunday!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hey, hows the GTA 4 performinng in ur rig, as the performance is very poor in my rig.  I am playing the game @ 1440x900 with texture and render quality set to medium and rest to 30 and shadow density at 0, and still getting only 21-25 fps.


well i played at 1280x1024 res. but with low settings and was fine...
that much matters to me that i was able to play the game then with which settings i played it


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> so when shall we start L4D, i ll be free on sunday!


But configure it before Sunday (or all of you will waste time like us), configuring online play is a b1tch. I hope Allywn's tut will save you loats of time.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Guys, you all look like having so much fun online. Alas! I cannot join as exams starting 20th nov. And my stupid unreasonably charging photon+ modem net connection is terminated. I get back after xams. Hope you all will be here . BTW anyone playing DRAGON AGE ORIGINS. Gamespot gives it a 9.5/10.


I'm gonna get it soon, right now I'm getting(ahem, not sold in India) a game called Scorpion Disfigured, it's a FPS from developers of Stalker and has good graphics, anyone tried it?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
Just googled it up. Looks really good. Set in cyber - punk. OOooh I love the genre.

Mmm...will also get it....! Thanks...!


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone got MW2 for PC? I went to Starmark and Planet M today and it wasn't there, F****ing sales person had no idea about launch date, if this doesn't launch by this week I'm gonna start dlding off ahem sources and start to play whichever finishes first(dlding or purchase)

Any idea about prices? I took 1.5k with me.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> ^^
> Just googled it up. Looks really good. Set in cyber - punk. OOooh I love the genre.
> 
> Mmm...will also get it....! Thanks...!


Screenshots for Scorpion Disfigured.

*img.rlslog.net/img/a3bed43bc3.png

*img.rlslog.net/img/ad8a857b56.png

Details:

Publisher: Atari, Atari games gotta be at least descent.

Developer: B-COOL Interactive

Genre(s): First-Person Shooter

Players: Multi

ESRB Rating: RP (Rating Pending)

Release Date: March 26, 2009


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

Some More:

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/1020/20091110184441.png

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/9350/20091110184416.png

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/5521/20091110184430.png



It didn't garner enough attention cause even in this changing times this game is *PC EXCLUSIVE*. Maybe a small project but looks nice.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
Awesome. Any idea how long it is..in terms of game play...?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

wow this game looks cool


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Awesome. Any idea how long it is..in terms of game play...?


Developers quoted 25hrs, I guess I can tell you for sure after its finished downloading, S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky was fairly long, I guess we'll have to trust the developers.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1180014&postcount=204


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Also I could not make out in the reviews....is it outright FPS, or a mix like Stalker was --- RPG and FPS.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Also I could not make out in the reviews....is it outright FPS, or a mix like Stalker was --- RPG and FPS.


I don't know exactly but looks f****ing awesome, graphics is really good.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsTLDb7zAGA

PS- In The Video Slow-Mo is used so don't be alarmed.

Opening Trailer I guess.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3sn3-JBamg&feature=related

Mamba Games announces the launch of Scorpion Disfigured, a first person shooter for the PC. In Bit Composers' "Scorpion Disfigured" you take on the part of Special Agent Scorpion, fighting against undead, super humans and security guards.
Set in the Middle East in 2048, Scorpion Disfigured takes terrorists combat to a new level after alien species and terrorist organisations are born from political crisis and the world is thorn apart by nuclear weapons and environmental disasters leaving nothing more than a mine field full of tribal wars, religious fanaticism and ruthless Warlords.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

Details for Scorpion Disfigured found:



> Mamba Games, established by Robert Neilson in 2008, will be announcing further releases in the coming weeks, but have kicked things off with the release of Scorpion: Disfigured developed by Bit Composers the developers of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. which had international success last year.
> 
> Set in the Middle East in 2048, Scorpion: Disfigured takes terrorists combat to a new level after alien species and terrorist organisations are born from political crisis and the world is thorn apart by nuclear weapons and environmental disasters leaving nothing more than a mine field full of tribal wars, religious fanaticism and ruthless Warlords.
> 
> ...



More Awesome Screens: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1180060&postcount=206

They released one more PC Exclusive game called The Void, it won some concept award and looks good.


> Set in the Void a place where mortal’s souls go before death – a middle earth of life and death.
> 
> The player has a chance to survive the Void sparing their soul and even their life- the tool they have to do this is The Colour. The Colour is the only food for the dying souls in The Void, every soul feeds off it and every soul is desperately struggling for every drop they can find, as this is the only means to save their souls and return to mortal life.
> 
> The player needs to use their wit and fast thinking to determine the colours needed to escape the realms of The Void.


*www.comicspot.com/pc/adventure/thevoid/index.html?tag=gallery_summary;title

More PC Exclusive games from MAMBA Games: *www.comicspot.com/pages/company/index.php?company=81378


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 10, 2009)

Playing modern warfare 2 . right now i am on act 3 , man this game is really awesome but f@ck Infinity ward i am gonna miss the multiplayer experience .


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> Playing modern warfare 2 . right now i am on act 3 , man this game is really awesome but f@ck Infinity ward i am gonna miss the multiplayer experience .


You on PC??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2009)

People, I'm ready for L4D tomorrow. I'll be available from 1 PM to 5 PM. I think I've found 4 zombie shooters: cyborg, vamsi, sxy, ME!! Who's gonna host? We'll need a lot of teamwork, that's what I read in Ethan's tutorial. 

*Who's ready!?*


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

tkin according to your suggestion i installed driver 178.24.i even ran driver sweeper in safe mode.
but unfortunately i think it was not able to delete some four files.so i traced them (now i also dont know where exactly they were present) and manually deleted them.

then i installed 178.24 drivers.but now i cant access the nvidia control panel.

the files i deleted were:- *img134.imageshack.us/img134/8333/15569519.th.jpg

now is this due to these files i have deleted?

guys if anyone knows the answer please help.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> tkin according to your suggestion i installed driver 178.24.now i even ran driver sweeper in safe mode.
> but unfortunately i think it was not able to delete some four files.so i traced them (now i also dont know where exactly they were present) and manually deleted them.
> 
> then i installed 178.24 drivers.but now i cant access the nvidia control panel.
> ...


What happens if you try to open NVCPL?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

no responce.nothing happens.btw those files are with me but i forgot the directory.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> no responce.nothing happens.btw those files are with me but i forgot the directory.


Those are prefetch files, nothing wrong in deleting them. Try running nVidiaCPL from control panel.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

tried that but still it dosent load.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> tried that but still it dosent load.


Uninstall and reinstall 178, no driver sweeper this time(don't need it cause you are not installing old versions).


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

allright let me try.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> allright let me try.


Do that and report, I'm here till 1.30am.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Search C Drive for a file called "nvcpl", these 3 files should show up.

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4740/20091111003943.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

yes did that still no change.and yes those three files does shows up.now wtf is happening.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
here is the first half of the search:-

here is the rest:-*img510.imageshack.us/img510/4197/111fs.th.jpg
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6601/40077091.th.jpg

wait i am having three sets of such kind of files!is it normal.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> yes did that still no change.and yes those three files does shows up.now wtf is happening.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


No, why the 3 files located on Program Files??


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

now i am not getting anythig what should i do delete those extra files from program files.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> now i am not getting anythig what should i do delete those extra files from program files.


What's the folder in which those files are?

Anyway go to start>run>type "nvcplui.exe" and press enter. If it does not run you have two options, a>System Restore(do pray) and b>using driver sweeper again.

Did you do this when installing earlier drivers??
1.Uninstall all nVidia related stuff from add remove programs.
2.Restart in safe mode.
3.Use driver sweeper to clean all nVidia/ageia stuff.
4.Restart normally.
5.Install new drivers and restart.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

well they are driver sweeper backups.

and yes i did those steps.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> well they are driver sweeper backups.
> 
> and yes i did those steps.


I'd now recommend either doing a system restore(if you trust it) or use driver sweeper again. If all else fails might try installing 191 again.

I've done this a dozen times and never faced this issue, BTW- can you access the right click context menu from nVidia icon on systray.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

> BTW- can you access the right click context menu from nVidia icon on systray.


yes that i can but no control panel.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> yes that i can but no control panel.



*Update:* Well, after trolling in google for sometime I found this, try the solutions given. 

*forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=39715


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> People, I'm ready for L4D tomorrow. I'll be available from 1 PM to 5 PM. I think I've found 4 zombie shooters: cyborg, vamsi, sxy, ME!! Who's gonna host? We'll need a lot of teamwork, that's what I read in Ethan's tutorial.
> 
> *Who's ready!?*



I can only come on sunday man...too busy with the college


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in too... When are the others ready?

A request to all... Instead of hanging out on Yahoo conference or something equally personal, why not join us on IRC? That's a great place to coordinate for meetings etc.

Log in by simply typing this in your browser :

irc://irc.freenode.net/krow

OR

*webchat.freenode.net

Type in your nick and the channel is #krow


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^I've logged in. Only two of us in the freakin' zombieland?


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

^Come to ze IRC... Let's wait for the other two player...


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

QUERY ABOUT BATMAN : AA

A friend this weekend, will be giving me the disc. I will have to go slightly out of the way to pick up the installer.

Is the game really worth the effort, since my GPUs will not be able to supply Physx, and I will have to sacrifice a 9GB install space, on my discs (they are almost all full).

How good is the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Many of the forum members use ATI GPUs. No matter what GPU you have, that game's a must! It's *freakin' awesome!* That's how it is . The PhysX effects are just papers flyin' around with real-like effects. Only 3 words: It's a movie! Know what I mean?


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Okay man...got it.

will install this weekend, and let ya all know...! thanks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> QUERY ABOUT BATMAN : AA
> 
> A friend this weekend, will be giving me the disc. I will have to go slightly out of the way to pick up the installer.
> 
> ...


Let me put it this way; it's the best super hero action game made till date, leave alone being the best Batman game ever made. 

PhysX can be turned OFF, no biggie. You have the option to turn it ON, albeit it might take a frame rate hit. You can crank up the rest of the stuff to high and be sure to turn on V-Sync as there is bad amount of tearing without it.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> You on PC??



yes , the games awesome ! go get it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ With V-Sync, will it cap the FPS to ~60. 

How is the Xfire support though..?

Yea on PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Be sure to install the latest patch. It's awesome! I'm becomin' the way I was before by seein' this .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ With V-Sync, will it cap the FPS to ~60.
> 
> How is the Xfire support though..?
> 
> Yea on PC.


It will cap the game to 60 frames, but it's more than enough for a uber smooth gameplay. With your configuration you should be easily crossing 100+ frames without V-Sync, but the tearing would just make it worse. Not sure about it's XFire support.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*@Ethan, nVidia, David:*
Thanks buddies, will post screenies in a few days....thanks....!


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> yes , the games awesome ! go get it.


What's the price? I have 1.5k, need more???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> What's the price? I have 1.5k, need more???




Its available for 699/- 

BTW - how is P2350 monitor performing in games compared to T220 - abt the performance ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2009)

> How is the Xfire support though..?



Xfire support only for steam version

Now playing:--

NFS Shift[ not so bad after all.]


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Its available for 699/-
> 
> BTW - how is P2350 monitor performing in games compared to T220 - abt the performance ??


Really?? So cheap!!(for COD games)

I thought it was 1.2k 
(*tech2.in.com/india/news/games/modern-warfare-2-pricing-beyond-ridiculous/91822/0) 
(*www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Indian-price-PC-system-requirements-for-Call_3599.html)
(*www.indianvideogamer.com/2009/10/ivg-offer-call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2/)

P2350 is as good as T220, but my friend is using 8800GT, so @ 1920x1080 most game FPS suck but overall monitor looks good.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Xfire support only for steam version
> 
> ]



Which games..?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Batman: Arkham Asylum.

@jojo - Yeah, SHIFT's awesome. With mods, it's gettin' better! Splendid work, EA & SMS. Great work indeed.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ That is pretty stupid of them....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> Really?? So cheap!!(for COD games)
> 
> I thought it was 1.2k
> (*tech2.in.com/india/news/games/modern-warfare-2-pricing-beyond-ridiculous/91822/0)
> ...



Woops i am sorry , i just said the price for BATMAN AA 

COD MW2 - 1399/-


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks tkin.but that tutorial is not helpful for me.i cant find any .inf file there.

btw reinstalled the 191 drivers now i can acces the controll panel.then why dosent 178.24 gives access.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Yo! Let's GRID for sometime before movin' to L4D, whaddya say?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

Physx on Some games 

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/560/physx1.png

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/8711/physx2u.png

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/623/physx.png

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/560/physx1.png

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/2485/physx2.png

I found physx is an enthusiast - rather than gameplay


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

geek sorry dude im having a cntrl panel problem as you can see.you know any solution.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

@D.G.Man:
Can you post screen shots, with Physx = OFF and Physx = ON. (Same ones for 
both sets).

I want to see the difference...!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

@damn - GTA IV doesn't use PhysX, neither does RF: G. AFAIK, Batman: Arkham Asylum's the only latest game [awesome game] that uses PhysX greatly.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> Physx
> 
> I want to see the difference...!





dude dont worry about physx.the above screenshots dosent show them correctly.

actually physx is the real simulation of environmental objects.the wrinkling of your charecters clothes.

the breaking of the floor tiles when any charecter collides with it.etc etc.

here is a video
*www.google.co.in/url?q=*www.youtub...hgIwAA&usg=AFQjCNHpYePXvKzH656BDjrk-YXaXy3rMw

physx for you will be handled by your cpu.and its a dam intensive process.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Yo come online in GRID, man. Please.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @damn - GTA IV doesn't use PhysX, neither does RF: G. AFAIK, Batman: Arkham Asylum's the only latest game [awesome game] that uses PhysX greatly.



Don't be a kid nvidia! physics are applied to almost every recent game. physics will include collision detection, ragdoll physics, etc. What will happen if the physics are not applied to the game?? Well, you player will not stand on earth he will be there in the space especially when he makes a jump. Bullets won't affect you and neither your opponent, cars will be damage proof and collision proof too. Funny isn't it 

B:AA uses the nvidia's Physics engine named as Ageia physX engine. But as Ageia is now owned by Nvidia, they named it as PhysX by nvidia. It just intensifies the physics in the game. Mirrors edge is rather a kick ass example for this rather than B:AA.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You got the game right?


Yeah.I have got the skullptura RIP


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

^Works.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

Any one up for Gears of War online? I have Gow installed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
I was looking for someone for GoW co-op. So, when do you wanna start?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

I am ready to start now. But i have ahem copy now. Cane we play using hamachi?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Is there a "small-sized" version of GoW? Maybe I can join in too. Darn! This month's a Multiplayer month for me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am ready to start now. But i have ahem copy now. Cane we play using hamachi?


Yes, we can play using Hamchi. There's a patch for the 'ahem' version that allows us to play online. What about tomorrow?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

I think 5.X GB is the smallest you can find on the Internet.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> Yes, we can play using Hamchi. There's a patch for the 'ahem' version that allows us to play online. What about tomorrow?



Why can't we play now if we can play it now. Come in to yahooM ~snip~[at]yahoo.co.in is my id.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2009)

^
I'd suggest you remove that ID form there. You should've PMed me you ID. Posting your contact address in public web pages ain't a good idea.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> @D.G.Man:
> Can you post screen shots, with Physx = OFF and Physx = ON. (Same ones for
> both sets).
> 
> I want to see the difference...!




I n some games i can shut down the physx - but in other games it is controlled the game 

in the 2007 the physx came in to main stream almost all games are optimized with physx from 2007 games 

@nvidia geek 

all games from 2007 , uses Nvidia physx - games like Ghost recon uses Ageia physx (which is dump one)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yo come online in GRID, man. Please.



are online in GRID ??


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

quan chi said:


> thanks tkin.but that tutorial is not helpful for me.i cant find any .inf file there.
> 
> btw reinstalled the 191 drivers now i can acces the controll panel.then why dosent 178.24 gives access.


This is why: When you uninstalled the 191 drivers and used driver sweeper even then some files were left behind, some registry files related to nVidia CPL, now according to registry you have NVCPL V191 installed with new features(eg- AO, PhysX support from CPL) while you have 178 installed, so some API calls are invalid, so the software crashes, this is a widespread problem with nVidia CPL, mostly in Vista/7 systems, sorry but I guess you're stuck with 191.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am READY FOR ONLINE in GRID is there any one here


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I am READY FOR ONLINE in GRID is there any one here



Sorry yaar.but I turned OFF my PC.  will play 2morrow ..send me timing...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Sorry yaar.but I turned OFF my PC.  will play 2morrow ..send me timing...



1.00 PM tomorrow !


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 1.00 PM tomorrow !



got it,,,,I will be there...requested send on yahooM


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 11, 2009)

completed modern warfare 2 , i think the story was too short anyways now moving on to the multiplayer .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


tkin said:


> What's the price? I have 1.5k, need more???


I got it for rs 1300 . might be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
20 hours..game play..??


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 20 hours..game play..??


Are you serious? Last CODs barely had 5hrs gameplay.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2009)

MW2 hasn't reached our stores yet. Collected 1.3k.This time going original with MP.
Completed Wolfenstein.
Any one playing Dragon Age Origins?


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> Are you serious? Last CODs barely had 5hrs gameplay.


WaW had like barely 2-3hrs.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Never finished COD4, so did not know the game play..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 11, 2009)

any one playing any online game right now list it !!


----------



## utsavnandi (Nov 12, 2009)

i am addicted to world famous *counter strike 1.6*....who needs d r u g s when u have counter strike....lol


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

*quan chi* deletes a lot of his own posts!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2009)

GTA: Lost and Damned may be releasing on PC soon  . 
PC is awesome


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2009)

Completed 'Bone Head's Theft' mission in Borderlands with Sunny's help. We both co-op'd his ass. Actually Sunny overpowered him using his heavy punches (Beserker). I was more of a Sniper support (Soldier), but still manager to get a few critical headshots. Now we have vehicles to ride, but unfortunately they handle like sh*t.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2009)

I am now having chaos version of Boarderlands. But I am not able to hear any music and lot of dialogs. Is that a ripped one? The title says fullrip!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

^Yo, mods may delete such posts, PM's the way . Darn! I got L4D, should I get Borderlands? Is it great?

Got so many great games this year & next year. What to do!? 

Mafia II
ACII
The Saboteur
RDR
MP3
SPCell: Conviction and darn!
Crysis 2!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

> GTA: Lost and Damned may be releasing on PC soon  .
> PC is awesome


Gr8 news dude. Will be waiting


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow said:


> *quan chi* deletes a lot of his own posts!


shang tsung made them disappear. as they were against the rules of mortal kombat.

anyways modern warfare2 and dirt are hands down winner.

i dont know why they give so much stress to consoles when cod is best played on pc.most of the youtube videos is flooded with consoles revew.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2009)

coz.. console owners buy more copies than pc owners. And pc users will take time as they have to 'get' it. Wait a week and witness the flood.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> shang tsung made them disappear. as they were against the rules of mortal kombat.


Lol, wouldn't have caught ya but for about 10 mins of Mortal Kombat which I _just _saw on HBO.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

@Vamsi - Ye havin' a PS3? Any news on RDR?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

@quan chi:-- is your fallout3 problem solved. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW guys where can i get some fallout 3 mods and unofficial updates?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2009)

^^dude please read my previous posts. havent installed it yet.but after installing 178.24 drivers i cant access the controll panel.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2009)

Batman: Arkham Asylum [PC] I love this game! So despo for a sequel....I hope there's one.
Borderlands Co-Op [PC]
Modern Warfare 2 [Xbox 360]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

> ^^dude please read my previous posts. havent installed it yet.but after installing 178.24 drivers i cant access the controll panel.


Oh yaa! I saw those posts. Seems to me like the installer did not add the driver cntrl panel option but corrupted the control panel it self. Some simple suggestions:- 

1)Un-install it.
2)Try system restore.
3)Install it again.
4)Install a new one this should remove the old one and fix the CP.
If all in vain try the FATAL OPTION (*X*). Backup everything you need and then SYS FORMAT
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OR ELSE use option *(Y)* uninstall it and then go to command prompt and type:- "sfc/scannow". Make sure you have the win os installation CD. This is a angelic method to solve corrupted os files.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

Yo! Sun, ye'r avatar rocks! Yeah, I'm waitin' for a Arkham sequel too. I hope it'll come next year.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2009)

Assassin's Creed II is out. Whoopie! Been waiting for this game for quite some time now. Now to check out how _Ezio_ fares compared to _Altair_.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't even wait to see the reaction of NVIDIAgeek 

I am playing COD4 now. It will be a nice warmup before i play MW2. I heard that it's single player campaign is very short like the original one. Any one here played it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am playing COD4 now. It will be a nice warmup before i play MW2. I heard that it's single player campaign is very short like the original one. Any one here played it?


I'm installing it right now. I think DavidBoon completed it out here. My brother completed it on the 360 and yes, the SP campaign is indeed short in length.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2009)

Just Got Fallout 3 - Game of the Year edition on yesterday nght


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Assassin's Creed II is out. Whoopie! Been waiting for this game for quite some time now. Now to check out how _Ezio_ fares compared to _Altair_.



for da PC??


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 13, 2009)

Will get COD4 MW2 by today evening


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

^Asli or Nakli??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

@Ethan - Darn! Now ye'r makin' me irresistible with ACII! Everyone's finishin' MW2, but Im gettin' that on Dec. . Phucin' sh*t! One last time, *EZIO!!! ALTAIR!!!*
Sh*t! I can't get that. Boohoo!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2009)

Addicted to COD : MW 2 !! Its simply awesome..........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

Which's a better Nanosuit?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/nanosuit_and_nanosuit2_incrysis_dot.jpg

For me Nanosuit 2 FTW! I think in Crysis 2 we'll be playin' someone who's fat, eh .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> for da PC??


X360. The PC release is in March next year, so don't think we're going to see that game any time soon.

Currently playing Modern Warfare 2. It was an awesome decision to wait for the PC version. The graphics are jaw-dropping @1080p with uber-smooth frame rates. The game is so much fun and it's totally like a movie experience. The 360 version seemed to be running on 1024x768 resolution and it didn't match up to my expectations. Now I can clearly see the difference why PC version triumph.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> X360. The PC release is in March next year, so don't think we're going to see that game any time soon.
> 
> Currently playing Modern Warfare 2. It was an awesome decision to wait for the PC version. The graphics are jaw-dropping @1080p with uber-smooth frame rates. The game is so much fun and it's totally like a movie experience. The 360 version seemed to be running on 1024x768 resolution and it didn't match up to my expectations. Now I can clearly see the difference why PC version triumph.



omg.. 5 more months for the PC version!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

^try to keep up with the release dates.

Shift Update:- Reached Tier 2. now at 46 stars. Game is better than prostreet.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Which's a better Nanosuit?


Suit 4. Why did crytek make a fat nanosuit?  It will totally ruin the games respect.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 13, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Asli or Nakli??



Nakli.
Ab 2 hours left


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

^I hope you finish it soon and uninstall it. BTW i'm getting the Asli one.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

^Why the Asli one, eh? Multiplayer? And yeah, when Nanosuit's first impression was launched it was like sh*t! But they modeled it greatly after & now nothin' can beat this exoskeleton suit! 

@Ethan - Please don't post any progress, a'ight? Do it for me, please, you know why, right? Darn! Can't wait. Dec., Jan., Feb. & then March, sh*t!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

> ^Why the Asli one, eh? Multiplayer? And yeah, when Nanosuit's first impression was launched it was like sh*t! But they modeled it greatly after & now nothin' can beat this exoskeleton suit!


You'r right. Multiplayer is my true intension. Now i like the nanosuit.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 13, 2009)

I too will buy the Asli one.But now no money and cant wait to play COD.So for the time being Nakli se santhusht.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2009)

Completed Act 1 of MW2. Just 6 more level to go in Act 2. WTF?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

^Darn, man. Is that game so short? I'm beginnin' to feel that it ain't worthy to get MW2 as I will not be Multiplay-in'. I hate games which are like MW [campaign length, i.e.]. Is it even shorter than it's predecessor? Just a glimpse for me, budd, how's the first impression of ACII for ye? "Just awesome!", I hope .


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Darn, man. Is that game so short? I'm beginnin' to feel that it ain't worthy to get MW2 as I will not be Multiplay-in'. I hate games which are like MW [campaign length, i.e.]. Is it even shorter than it's predecessor? Just a glimpse for me, budd, how's the first impression of ACII for ye? "Just awesome!", I hope .



Still the same old kid....   Just put over-expectation on each and every game released and finally shouting loud to say that GTA 4,Crysis and GT5 is the best games at all.....  (No offense meant on you. Dont take it personally. I just want to say)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 13, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Darn, man. Is that game so short? I'm beginnin' to feel that it ain't worthy to get MW2 as I will not be Multiplay-in'. I hate games which are like MW [campaign length, i.e.]. Is it even shorter than it's predecessor? Just a glimpse for me, budd, how's the first impression of ACII for ye? "Just awesome!", I hope .



I heard from all very short campaign ! wait for rip version dont waste money


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Darn, man. Is that game so short? I'm beginnin' to feel that it ain't worthy to get MW2 as I will not be Multiplay-in'. I hate games which are like MW [campaign length, i.e.]. Is it even shorter than it's predecessor? Just a glimpse for me, budd, how's the first impression of ACII for ye? "Just awesome!", I hope .



MW is indeed shot.. But it gives you the best FPS experience you can get out of  a FPS. You can play it 10 more times with same experience.That is the greatness of not only COD4 but any nicely made FPS game. I bet that you will ditch any FPS game if it is more than 12 hours. This is because.. FPS games rely much on online gameplay and presentation aspect(graphics especially) and there will not much of verity in FPS games and very less room for any innovation. If you play a FPS game for more than 12 hours, You can realize that you are pushing yourself just to complete the game.

If you want 100's of hours of gameplay just pick a RPG game like fallout 3. You will get a healthy time of 130 hours. And when you complete the game.. choose a different character and dialogs and you will get another 130 hours of different gameplay. If you are in FPS.. It is just a FPS. there are some rules bound to it. 

Verdict: Go for FPS if you want Gore,Online,fairly Short campaign,eye candy, lot of replayability.


----------



## prat (Nov 13, 2009)

COD MW2 single player campaign is short  but it will still take you about 5-6 hrs to complete the game.Then there is Spec-op and awesome multiplayer feature which will blow you away.Even if you don't use multiplayer option( bad Internet connection) you can still play Spec op with your freind.It provides another 2-4 hrs fun and offers replayability.

Unfortunately it is still not availabe(was not available last time i checked) in India so your only option is to wait otherwise go for ~ahem~ version.But for multiplayer(on Internet)you have to buy original.

Question:Can we still play COD MW2 on Himachi(virtual lan?)?I have heard you can play on lan.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

@For people who think CODMW2 is short:---If you think that the campaign is short, then you might want to turn on the difficulty to HARD or above normal. This will not only add a few more hrs to the gameplay and will give you much more fun and satisfaction after you complete the game. This is how i get through.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

@raj - You're right, the games you mentioned apart from GT5, are THE best games for me, with Fallout 3 as well.

@damn - Yeah, *TPTB*, eh?  I'll get legit copies of Crysis 2 and ACII like I did for it's predecessors .

@vamsi - Yeah, you're right. I felt exactly as you told when I played Bionic Commando [not a FPS game though]. I was eager to finish and see how the endin' was [& it sucks for me! ]. That's right, FPS have more replayability, one great example bein' the all-famous Crysis! With mods that give another 2 or so hours is awesome! Nomad FTW!! I'm darn addicted to this awesome game from Crytek, superb!

Anyone up for Crysis Multiplayer? It's better than shootin' zombies with ultra gore, for me. Surely everyone has Crysis, right? It works greatly with Hamachi as well. So........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

^ At the end of the day.. Shooting zombies and Shooting North Koreans will make no difference. All we are doing is for fun. You will find fun in shooting North Koreans, some of us(incl. me) are interested in Shotting Zombies and some are interested in shooting stars.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

^So, nobody's interested in Crysis Multiplayer, huh?  BTW, I'm ready for some L4D-in' tomorrow at 2 PM. Anybody up for zombie shootin' at noon, atleast?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^So, nobody's interested in Crysis Multiplayer, huh?  BTW, I'm ready for some L4D-in' tomorrow at 2 PM. Anybody up for zombie shootin' at noon, atleast?


ha..ha... MP at noon. i dont think anyone is getting online at 2PM.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

^A'ight, let me just enjoy Crysis with other players 'round the world!


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 13, 2009)

ME REALLY ADDICTED TO COD MW2.
Just completed that mission on ice with cpt.SOAP.
Only one word "*AWESOME*".
I now understand how nvidiageek felt when he played Crysis.

Graphics is superb.Thanks to the engine I can play play on highest settings at 1440X900 with 2X anti aliasing.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1866/iw4sp2009111322122007.jpg

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/2273/iw4sp2009111322130262.jpg

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/5741/iw4sp2009111322173897.jpg

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/9246/iw4sp2009111322334500.jpg

For the first time in COD series we get to drive some thing.COOL!!!...


----------



## tkin (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone here played Death To Spies: Moment of Truth? Heard the game was really tough, since LP all games I played was too easy, might look into it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ME REALLY ADDICTED TO COD MW2.
> Just completed that mission on ice with cpt.SOAP.
> Only one word "*AWESOME*".
> I now understand how nvidiageek felt when he played Crysis.
> ...



You are on 8600gt right?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

Now reached Tier 3 in shift. Bought a dodge car.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2009)

> For the first time in COD series we get to drive some thing.



nope in call of duty2 you can drive the tank.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 14, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> You are on 8600gt right?



Yeah.The frame rate drops occassionally when during large explosion scenes though.But after that it is smooth.



quan chi said:


> nope in call of duty2 you can drive the tank.



Oh dint remember that.But anyway driving around in snow mobiles is great fun.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

Just Installed Batman Arkham Assylum. Will give it a try after sometime. BTW, guys can I play it with a KB and mouse without any hitch aor I need to use the gamepad all the time - just curious to know.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2009)

quan chi said:


> nope in call of duty2 you can drive the tank.


If memory serves, you don't "drive" the tank. It's AI controlled and you just blast your way through the stuff. Here you can manually control the snow mobile.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> Just Installed Batman Arkham Assylum. Will give it a try after sometime. BTW, guys can I play it with a KB and mouse without any hitch aor I need to use the gamepad all the time - just curious to know.



It can be played with a KB&M combination. But I think Playing with a controller will be a good option if you have one. It is not the case only with B:AA but for any Action Adventure game. If you don't have one..No problem at all.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2009)

Assassin's Creed II [Xbox 360] Hell yeah!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2009)

Mordern Warfare 2! Awesome! One of the very few new games which didn't bore me after 15mins.

And who said MW is short ? First playthrough took me 7hrs and I have played it through 18 times . I will do the same with MW2 . Just finished the airport mission. Great game.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> If memory serves, you don't "drive" the tank. It's AI controlled and you just blast your way through the stuff. Here you can manually control the snow mobile.


no i still think you can drive the tank.*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOrpQnZPq48&feature=related

cos it is the level where i was stuck.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

PES 2010 for me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

In CoD: WaW, ye can drive the tank. Modern Warfare 2, here I come! Probably later 'cause I'm havin' 256 Kbps, Phuc! 

@Sun - Darn! No, no, noooo! *EZIO!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2009)

Totally hooked up to Assassin's Creed 2. I'll give the details later but all I can tell now is that the game is nothing like the first one. It's not repetitive and it will blow you away. Graphics aren't much different but polished up. 
Guess I'm gonna have one hell of a weekend with Ezio Auditore.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Sun, don't tell me any progress! Just tease me. Please. PHUC!!! I'm dyin' waitin' for ACII, why March, Ubi, why!? *EZIO!!!!*

Guys, I found this on YouTube. It says Crysis 2 gameplay, but it really is awesome. You better check this out. If it ain't Crysis 2, then which game is it? It's awesome!

New Crysis 2 gameplay video


----------



## kaspal (Nov 14, 2009)

I am playing Ragnarok Online for the past 2-3 years.......i guess i m addicted to it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Sun, don't tell me any progress! Just tease me. Please. PHUC!!! I'm dyin' waitin' for ACII, why March, Ubi, why!? *EZIO!!!!*
> 
> Guys, I found this on YouTube. It says Crysis 2 gameplay, but it really is awesome. You better check this out. If it ain't Crysis 2, then which game is it? It's awesome!
> 
> New Crysis 2 gameplay video




Why are you going crazy??? Keep Quite. It is just a game. Play Jingle Bells. It is lot more addictive then ACII and you don't have to wait until march


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Yeah. But nothin' beats _Crysis_ series. I'm totally hooked up with it 'cause of the mods! Installin' Crysis WARHEAD right now. Why is this series so awesome? I'm gonna go crazy if I think of Crysis 2. BTW, ye saw that video I posted?


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 14, 2009)

@nvidiaGeek

See this video : *www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/cryengine-3-vs-cryengine-2/333379


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

Some screenshots from Scorpion Disfigured.

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7456/scorpion200911141451194.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/9195/scorpion200911141451463.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1181/scorpion200911141451529.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2348/scorpion200911141451593.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2905/scorpion200911141452045.jpg

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/281/scorpion200911141453175.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/4182/scorpion200911141453294.jpg

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/4231/scorpion200911141454285.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/7178/scorpion200911141454354.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/8689/scorpion200911141456322.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5752/scorpion200911141456547.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/2072/scorpion200911141457141.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/7485/scorpion200911141457438.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/3945/scorpion200911141458456.jpg

Better than I expected, more shots to come soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2009)

^^^ looking like GEARS OF WAR


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

A Few More Shots.


*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6575/scorpion200911141726201.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/4346/scorpion200911141709595.jpg

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/126/scorpion200911141718193.jpg

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/6315/scorpion200911141719133.jpg

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/1844/scorpion200911141720532.jpg

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7561/scorpion200911141721273.jpg

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/1042/scorpion200911141722002.jpg

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9313/scorpion200911141725391.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9961/scorpion200911141725541.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/2733/scorpion200911141726081.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^The screenies look awesome! How's it?


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^The screenies look awesome! How's it?


Not bad for an Indy game, graphics are moderate, surface textures are a bit low res like GoW, weapons look interesting, slow-mo effects and some other psychic effects like Mass Effect, weapons have large recoils(very annoying), enemy AI is pretty good and they don't go down easily, dark environments like FEAR 2. I'd give it 6.5/10 but since its from an unknown developer, it deserves 7/10.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2009)

anyone wants to play modern warfare1 with me.do i need to patch the game to v1.5 or later because cant join in any servers through garena.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^I can join in for Modern Warfare. Yeah, I don't a bit of CoD4 Multiplayin', so we ask anyone here to help us.

@ajay - Yeah, nothin' beats Crysis in terms of visuals. And PC FTW!! I just need to wait more 4 mths. and get ACII with super-graphics!


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Can I join for Modern Warfare 1???


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2009)

guys i am now having a strange problem cod4 multiplayer runs fine but the single player shows this message everytime.and no matter what ever option i select it dosent start.


*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4481/59508822.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Try to reinstall & post the results, now!

@sxyadii - For sure, man.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

^ tell me time,...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2009)

U can't join in any servers in the modern warfare 1 - TELL ME ANY GOOD MULTIPLAYER GAME WHICH WE CAN ALL PLAY 

" grid " I HATE THAT !


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

L4D???........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Tomorrow 1 PM onwards?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Tomorrow 1 PM onwards?



Yup....I will ....buzz me on yahooM sxyadii@yahoo.in


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Added . Ye havin' legit copy?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Added . Ye havin' legit copy?



No yaar...


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys i am now having a strange problem cod4 multiplayer runs fine but the single player shows this message everytime.and no matter what ever option i select it dosent start.
> 
> 
> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/4481/59508822.png


It shows for me too sometimes, also an error about Stack or something, goes away after starting game for 5-6 times or a system restart.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

@sxyadii - Then it's fine. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW, when I try to install Crysis Patch v1.20, it gives me "Application failed to start......side by side configuration blah, blah, blah" I've followed the steps posted at CryMod's site, but it ain't workin'. Anyone here knows any solutions? I'm usin' Vista 32-bit. Some Crysis WARHEAD intro screens!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-12-15-94.jpg
Ahh! Natural scenery!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-12-31-74.jpg
I'ma gonna don him!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-12-41-02.jpg
Uber-cool suit!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-12-45-52.jpg
Yeah! "Maximum Speed!"

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-13-29-99.jpg
Awesome!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1421-14-08-73.jpg
I'll take care o' everythin'!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nvidiageek 

Which monitor are u using MODEL NUMBER


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

Hazyview 8 endurance race is freaking awesome. 

try it on NFS Shift. you will never forget the terrific action!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2009)

u can drive the tank in cod 1 and 2...no idea abt 3...and no driving in cod4...what abt 5?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Ye can drive tanks in CoD: WaW. Haven't tried any endurance race in NFS: SHIFT, moreover I ain't playin' SHIFT at all! I'm too busy with Crysis .

@damn - Acer AL1916W.

For the first time, I played an action-adventure game in my bro.'s X360. I played Assassin's Creed II!! Guess what? "Sh*t!" [Not the game]. It looks ugly. Darn! Why did I ever play? I could've waited for 4 months and get what I expected. Glad I didn't bought a X360, waste o' bucks if I did. ACII in PC FTW!! When I get my hands on ACII, this thread'll be flooded with screens of Ezio! I Promise.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> u can drive the tank in cod 1 and 2...no idea abt 3...and no driving in cod4...what abt 5?


Snow Mobile.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

^Erm...he asked 'bout CoD5 and not 6, eh.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

I felt COD5 is more like surviving rather than fighting for your country. It gives that kind of feel what you cannot get in COD4. The jargon and language in COD4 makes us less involving in the game. The dialogs and the scenes in COD5 will make one feel that if he is really fighting. Great work, Treyarch.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> For the first time, I played an action-adventure game in my bro.'s X360. I played Assassin's Creed II!! Guess what? "Sh*t!" [Not the game]. It looks ugly. Darn! Why did I ever play? I could've waited for 4 months and get what I expected. Glad I didn't bought a X360, waste o' bucks if I did. ACII in PC FTW!! When I get my hands on ACII, this thread'll be flooded with screens of Ezio! I Promise.


You, my friend need glasses.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's some screenshots from Crysis Warhead, man, this game never gets old.

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-16-27-73.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-22-12-43.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-24-56-59.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-32-10-37.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-32-26-14.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-35-50-75.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-46-12-12.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-55-17-04.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1423-57-18-21.jpg

*i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tkintechguy/Crysis2009-11-1500-06-44-46.jpg


----------



## prat (Nov 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ye can drive tanks in CoD: WaW. Haven't tried any endurance race in NFS: SHIFT, moreover I ain't playin' SHIFT at all! I'm too busy with Crysis .
> 
> @damn - Acer AL1916W.
> 
> For the first time, I played an action-adventure game in my bro.'s X360. I played Assassin's Creed II!! Guess what? "Sh*t!" [Not the game]. It looks ugly. Darn! Why did I ever play? I could've waited for 4 months and get what I expected. Glad I didn't bought a X360, waste o' bucks if I did. ACII in PC FTW!! *When I get my hands on ACII, this thread'll be flooded with screens of Ezio! I Promise*.


We know that Nvidia.

Ubisoft pushed PC release date by 5 months so that they can sell as many copies of this game and now it is being pirated on Xbox 360.Serves them right.Hoping Splinter cell conviction is not delayed by "delay master".


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Just Installed GTA 4


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

Just installed L4D,COD-MW,Crysis Warhead....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I felt COD5 is more like surviving rather than fighting for your country. It gives that kind of feel what you cannot get in COD4. The jargon and language in COD4 makes us less involving in the game. The dialogs and the scenes in COD5 will make one feel that if he is really fighting. Great work, Treyarch.



Mordern Warfare has modern dialogues hence the jargon lol.. but yeah, old is gold . 

I love MW2 more than any FPS though .


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

CELEBRATING TWO YEARS OF GLORY!! The game that started it all!!

HATS OFF TO INFINITY WARD!! AND MODERN WARFARE1.


Not a recruit anymore.Joining again.Now as a regular.
​*inlinethumb61.webshots.com/3836/2786259700105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/11639/2948513900105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/43683/2270726680105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/44547/2759353850105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/45751/2621036540105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/45193/2254096510105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/42266/2494650890105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/44471/2354726470105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/45512/2507416010105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/32866/2466115820105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

CAPTAIN PRICE we love you!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya.. I completed it Yesterday. And there are few moments in the game which you will remember for ever. Like the great escape from a ship which is ready to sunk,Chernobyl Snipping mission, Death from above and Game Over(especially the last three shots). Hats off to infinity ward. I am eagerly looking towards MW2.

quan, can you list out your game settings and FPS?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

refer here.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93941


maxed. every slider and option dragged to the extreme.4x aa. 25+.i finished it long back with those settings.
_________________________________


btw guys why i was logged out yesterday has been explained to ethan.you might know from him.i am sorry for that.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

quan chi said:


> fooling around alone in cod4 multiplayer anyone wants to join.?



Can I????????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

> fooling around alone in cod4 multiplayer anyone wants to join.?


Hey if you got a asli one then you should have no limits to online servers. Try on xfire app and view the xfire site. The game is always on the top 10 list.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Can I????????



if you have hamachi then you can try.



jojothedragon said:


> Hey if you got a asli one then you should have no limits to online servers. Try on xfire app and view the xfire site. The game is always on the top 10 list.


----------



## chavo (Nov 15, 2009)

hey guys i m stuck in one area in Borderlands
its near Arena 
its at west side
the door is locked and i want 2 cross tht door
how can i cross it?
near tht gate tht gang hanged 1 man!!!!!!!!!!!!
srry can't take screen shots
if u no any app 2 take screen shots in win 7 just let me know


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Use Fraps....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ya fraps works in win7 as well.

Just installed Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway
The game is super awesome. has lovely gfx. The supports my x360 controller and has a cover system. These are the things i always wish in a FPS game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

@Sun - I don't need any sh*t, a'ight. I meant the lightin', texture quality & AA were all missin' [Not that great compared to PC]. I didn't mean it was like a '03 game. How can I say that when that game's my life? 

@tkin - Crysis series never, ever gets old for me, even if I become old .

@jojo - Yea, BiA: HH was the best WW2 game I've ever played. It portrays the life of a soldier awesomely. Again Ubi, you're awesome! 3 games are like movies, Crysis/WARHEAD, BiA: HH & Batman: Arkham Asylum. 

I think I struck the urge to play Crysis WARHEAD, eh? Everybody's installin' it & that's a great news for me . Nomad & Ezio in *PC* FTW!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

Ezio and Nomad will be gods for those who have a rig to pull it. 

According to me.. even though the game looks and performs great in PC. But the inconsistency in performance in many of the computers will make them fell 'just ok'.

One of my friend has purchased a nodded x360 for nearly 15000 bucks a couple of weeks ago. And another friend of mine got PC worth 25000 bucks. When he plays Assassins Creed in that PC it is like slide shows. Where as x360 dude can nail it. And now we are talkin!

Forget that I said all of that ****

PC still rocks in gaming.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 15, 2009)

Completed Modern Warfare 2 yesterday night..I loved the last mission, what a climax and ending !! Really awesome experience you can drive Boats,yeh boats! snowmobiles!! Now moving on to Special Ops and eagerly waiting for Modern Warfare 3!!!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Completed Modern Warfare 2 yesterday night..I loved the last mission, what a climax and ending !! Really awesome experience you can drive Boats,yeh boats! snowmobiles!! Now moving on to Special Ops and eagerly waiting for Modern Warfare 3!!!



is it really thrilling and exciting....like cod4.pls give a hint how it ends.i loved the cod4 ending.

btw guys i do think this game deserves original.as its multiplayer also seems to deliver more fun.but its dvd is not out in india  isnt it?

[youtube]FMSS12iY1X0[/youtube]


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Ezio and Nomad will be gods for those who have a rig to pull it.
> 
> According to me.. even though the game looks and performs great in PC. But the inconsistency in performance in many of the computers will make them fell 'just ok'.
> 
> ...



What a trollbot! Poor friend of yours should have come on the forum before buying the PC. AC would have flown smooth as a river then. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


quan chi said:


> is it really thrilling and exciting....like cod4.pls give a hint how it ends.i loved the cod4 ending.


NO! NEVER! Go to wikipedia and read the ending if you want it. 


> btw guys i do think this game deserves original.as its multiplayer also seems to deliver more fun.but its dvd is not out in india  isnt it?


I presume its MW2 that you talking about. Here you go :

*www.techspot.com/news/36969-weekend-open-forum-modern-warfare-2-on-the-pc-a-multiplayer-fiasco.html

Enjoy the comments.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 15, 2009)

*Crysis*

Few Crysis screenshot...

*i35.tinypic.com/e19385.jpg
*i33.tinypic.com/15d3syo.jpg
*i38.tinypic.com/23js4dx.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2z8vrj8.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/14xcrk7.jpg
*i35.tinypic.com/2m63491.jpg
*i35.tinypic.com/sbstoo.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/i/crysis2009111516310645.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

Krow said:


> What a trollbot! Poor friend of yours should have come on the forum before buying the PC. AC would have flown smooth as a river then.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Suggest me a ENTIRE rig please. I would love to here.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

For *vamsi*

AMD Athlon II X2 240@ 3k
Biostar A785G @ 3.5k
2GB DDR2 @ 2k
Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k
9600GT @ 4.5k
CM Elite 335 @ 2.1k
500GB Seagate/WD @ 2.5k
Rest for monitor (~5k)


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

add kbd mouse and speakers all combined under 1k. (el cheapo)


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 15, 2009)

quan chi said:


> is it really thrilling and exciting....like cod4.pls give a hint how it ends.i loved the cod4 ending.
> 
> btw guys i do think this game deserves original.as its multiplayer also seems to deliver more fun.but its dvd is not out in india  isnt it?


Well,I would Suggest you NOT to read the ending nor watch any ending videos but rather Play the game yourself.I am 100% Sure you will like the experience of playing.It is indeed a True Sequel to CoD4. Most importantly it runs maxed out and with better performance on my age old 8600GT!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The only thing I hate about MW2 is the Multiplayer


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 15, 2009)

Just finished COD MW2.
It is easily the best game I have played this year and one of the best games I have played in my life.The ending is highly cinematic.
And also u can drive a snow mobile,a jeep and a speed boat.All were awesome.But the jeep driving was a little short though.

Some screenies:

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3365/iw4sp2009111421223891.jpg
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3109/iw4sp2009111421572663.jpg
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/1198/iw4sp2009111511432003.jpg
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/1046/iw4sp2009111512210416.jpg
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/9835/iw4sp2009111514035847.jpg
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/1038/iw4sp2009111517123745.jpg
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/4355/iw4sp2009111517150469.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

^Sh*t darn! When am I gonna get my hands on that gem, eh? BTW, I downloaded GameSpot's On The Spot preview of ACII & am watchin' it to quench my thirst of that game. *EZIO!!* Can't control, sorry. Please bear with me till I get my hands on ACII & you know when's that .

@sxyadii - Great screens. Crysis owns every Phucin' game! Yeah! Crysis 2..............I'm mad.

@vamsi - Poor hank, eh . Luck's everythin'..erm..for some, I mean.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

Will crysis 2 run on my rig? My rig is Intel Core2Quad q6600, Intel DG33Bu mobo, Palit Nvidia 8600gt GDDR3 256mb, 3.2 Gb 677mhz RAM, Win7 Ult 64bit.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Will crysis 2 run on my rig? My rig is Intel Core2Quad q6600, Intel DG33Bu mobo, Palit Nvidia 8600gt GDDR3 256mb, 3.2 Gb 677mhz RAM, Win7 Ult 64bit.



Wrong thread. Anyway it'll run, but dont expect it to play at high settings. But still,it'll run...


----------



## speedfreak9800 (Nov 15, 2009)

NFS Carbon and racedriver GRID


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

@jojo - Yo! You've been playin' all these games with that rig? You're a man who's satisfied with what God has given. Darn!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

allright guys answer fast i am trying to host cod4 using hamachi anybody wants to join?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @jojo - Yo! You've been playin' all these games with that rig? You're a man who's satisfied with what God has given. Darn!



Not everyone is complaining like you...

I am satisfied with what i have.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


quan chi said:


> allright guys answer fast i am trying to host cod4 using hamachi anybody wants to join?


now????? at what time?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

now only!!if possible update it to v1.4 then to this:- *callofduty.filefront.com/file/Call_of_Duty_4_MW_v14_v15_Multiplayer_Patch;86290. then i will explain the rest of the procedure.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 15, 2009)

quan chi said:


> now only!!if possible update it to v1.4 then to this:- *callofduty.filefront.com/file/Call_of_Duty_4_MW_v14_v15_Multiplayer_Patch;86290. then i will explain the rest of the procedure.



Now? OMG!!! I'll be free only after 1AM.. Sorry quanchi....


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Crysis*



sxyadii said:


> Few Crysis screenshot...
> 
> *i35.tinypic.com/e19385.jpg
> *i33.tinypic.com/15d3syo.jpg
> ...


Why are you playing on Gamer Settings, you have HD5850??


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2009)

no problem. allright then will decide later.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

Currently playing Assassin's Creed 2. Been playing it for 2 non-stop hours now. This game has such a deep storyline that even AC 1 doesn't' come close to it. Back to the game now, will report with more later on.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

> @jojo - Yo! You've been playin' all these games with that rig? You're a man who's satisfied with what God has given. Darn!


Ya i'm pretty much satisfied with what God has given. Thank god it'll run.



> Wrong thread. Anyway it'll run, but dont expect it to play at high settings. But still,it'll run...


Wrong thread  sorry. I never expect to play on high settings. But according to win7 and vista rating system i'll be able to run any game on GOD settings but sadly the rating is just a joke.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2009)

Assasins creed 3 beta gameplay  ,  Altair's new weapon.. Wall fukrr.

[youtube]bJdUC4LzuSg[/youtube]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 16, 2009)

Completed MW2 its rightly said crazy train of hype , anticipation and media cry.

The missions are unique , the visuals are great the lightining is awesome reminds me of Dead Space , the mission especially Act II - 2 where fire fight goes on street reminds me of Blood Diamond and then running on roof tops is just great.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 16, 2009)

How to kill big SPIDER in Adapt or Perish mission in Crysis Warhead????


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2009)

^^its very easy man...try getting into the shed in which the jet planes are kept..near the carrier..and keep shooting the alien with the pax cannon (is that the name of the weapon??)..this way, it spoils all the fun, but u can complete the mission!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2009)

Completed MW2. If you thought the ending of MW was epic, then this would blow your pants off. The end left us with the obvious indication of yet another sequel. The visuals were brilliant, at some point it looked even better than Crysis. Thinking of playing the spec-ops mode, but have Assassin's Creed II to complete now, so might try it later.


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> How to kill big SPIDER in Adapt or Perish mission in Crysis Warhead????


Get the Pax Cannon from the broken jet and blast away, keep close to the spider(exosuit) or it will fire missiles at you, if you're too close then it will grab you and throw you, also watch out for smaller ones.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed MW2. If you thought the ending of MW was epic, then this would blow your pants off. The end left us with the obvious indication of yet another sequel. The visuals were brilliant, at some point it looked even better than Crysis. Thinking of playing the spec-ops mode, but have Assassin's Creed II to complete now, so might try it later.


Better than Crysis? Please post screenshots, that's a bold claim to make.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2009)

^No Phucin' game beats Crysis visually, not even MW2. Hell, they said MW had great graphics, but after playin' Crysis, the animations & every-Phucin'-thin' was just awesome! Nothin' beats Crysis even to this second (4:23 PM) . It's better than real! Eh? I'm beginnin' to think all the hype I created for MW2 will be a vain for me, but let me get my itchy hands on that first & I'll then comment. Can't imagine how Crysis 2'll be. Darn! Crytek, show the release date. It's only AC series and Crysis series in my life. But then again, it's hell for me. *ACII will have a "cliffhanger" endin'!* And I hate that, it should've been like AC. 

*Crysis (Nomad) FT Universe!! Yeah!*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2009)

^yes MW2 looked better than Crysis in SOME places in the game...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2009)

^OK, let me get my hands on that game & I'll post screens for sure.

@tarey - *Assassinate* that Phucer!  Darn! AC looks awesome, I'll install it right away.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 16, 2009)

tkin said:


> Get the Pax Cannon from the broken jet and blast away, keep close to the spider(exosuit) or it will fire missiles at you, if you're too close then it will grab you and throw you, also watch out for smaller ones.



Just completed mission..

*i38.tinypic.com/2q1hw6v.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2009)

tkin said:


> Better than Crysis? Please post screenshots, that's a bold claim to make.


Screenshots, to me, have never done justice to the actual content. Playing the game in real-time, however, does make a huge difference. Also notice, I said "some" parts and not the entire game looks better than Crysis.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 16, 2009)

MW2 does not have great textures as Crysis its the lighting in the game which makes the game to show better graphics.

Crysis is way ahead in textures but behind MW2 in lighting


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2009)

Guys, anyone who's playin' Crysis in Vista. I suggest you download this awesome config.: XConfig by xGj These are the settings I used:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1617-45-44-83.jpg

And my frame rate:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-1617-48-04-65.jpg

You might be thinkin', just one screen's ain't enough to prove. But trust me, it's improves fps greatly.

This again is a great mod: High-Res Nanosuit by Chrome235

Comparisons:

*i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/chrome235/ScreenShot0040.jpg
"Stock" Nanosuit

*i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/chrome235/ScreenShot0041.jpg
High-Res Nanosuit


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Post thumbnails..... I dont want to waste my bandwidth at start of the month itself....


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

^This is not the first time I'm asking you to resize screenshots!  Not everybody has a widescreen monitor man!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2009)

Crysis has a perfect location to present natural detail. MW2 has a really good detail to it's weapons and character modelling. The animations are excellent as well.

EDIT: Why the hell can't people post thumbnails to their images? This is ridiculous.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2009)

I think he forgot to resize it. 

@Nvidia, pay attention dude.

@all, don't worry guys.. Despite of it's awkward size.. both unresized images are hardly taking 200kb.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

^But they are messing up the forum width and its not the first time he posted out of proportion images.  I'm reporting post next time. Useless screenies messing up the thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2009)

ya.. I figured him.

In the first pic.. The texture resolution is low/normal and in the second one it is set to high. He just wanted to show the difference entirely. He could have used imageshack for this purpose.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 16, 2009)

Finished Assassin's Creed II on Xbox 360. A little review here-

Graphics-
Well, they are just fine. I played on a 42" full HD display and the Italian cities were totally stunning! They are better than the first game and the Italian setting gives it an advantage. Textures are pretty good, nice frame rates and great overall.
Can't compare to the likes of Crysis but most of the folks will like 'em.

Gameplay-
Here the game beats its predecessor big time. The game isn't repetitive. We have to take down people in different ways. Rooftop chases, sneaking and killing and even flying Leonardo Da Vinci's flying machine to get inside the Pallazo(Palace). Totally mind blowing. 

Audio-
I really liked the soundtrack. Perfect music for every situation be it a chase, tight situations or victory. Voice acting and dialouges were also done very well....especially Ezio's 

Story-
Once again AC II makes its predecessor look pale. The sory is so deep that you are just sucked into it. It's great to see how Ezio turns from a cocky teenager to a master assassin. *Spoiler Warning*...at one point of time we also get to play as Altair. The pieces of Eden aren't magical and the story turns Sci-Fi in this game. That's all I'd say as I don't wanna spoil others' fun. I simply loved the ending. Desmond becomes the Assassin and pwns some Abstergo thugs with the hidden blade....and the game ends.*Spoiler Warning* I was also a bit disappointed as I wanted to play a bit more with Desmond.

Overall- 10/10 for me. Anyone who has a console and isn't playing this game, 'I show you the middle finger.'


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2009)

forget mw2. if i remember correctly mw also have some great gfx at some locations comparable to crysis.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 16, 2009)

MW2 has better looking graphics than Crysis in around 40% parts and way better optimised graphics all around IMHO.Even my PC can run it at 1440X900 4XAA at highest settings.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2009)

^ ya. I agree with your point. Many gamers these days are taking their graphic card crumbling as a par for graphics in a game. Crysis was released in fourth quarter of 2007. and many games these days use latest technology and superiorly optimized game engines to takes less resources and to provide ass kicking visuals. I am not commenting on anything as i haven't played any game on max settings.. but playing Crysis @ medium and at 25FPS is less enjoyable then playing XXXX @ high settings and at 50+ frame rates. 

Now Crysis fan boys, pardon me if i am wrong.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2009)

@nvidia..arey babu..i know that crysis is way ahead of any game in terms of visuals..i said MW2 looked better only in a few places..not the whole game...
PS:- Im a hardcore Crysis fan man!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2009)

^You and me share common brain, know what I mean? 

People, I extracted the images from CryMod's thread, it ain't mine, anyway, sorry . Red Mesa mod kicks a$$!! Darn! Crysis' havin' everythin'! It's moddable, out-of-the-world visuals, ballz-droppin' animations & everythin'! Awesome work, Crytek. Yeah, yeah, can't wait to get my hands on MW2! 

@Sun - Completed!? How much hours a day have you been playin'? I'll play it no less than 3 months . Hell, I played CoJ: BiB for almost 4 months! Ye'r a "serious" gamer, eh. BTW, didn't read ye'r review, know why?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2009)

GO read his review. He has made his review completely spoiler free. don't forget to skip when you read the warning.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2009)

^Awesome news for me, ACII's havin' cinematic cutscene! Woohoo, yeah!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 17, 2009)

Guys as i have said many times the textures are not great in MW2 its the lighting which is making the game more vibrant and lively.

***********MAJOR SPOILER*******************
@Ethan
I think I lost the plot of MW2 when is Makarov is been killed , as final mission is about Shepard did Makarov got killed when shooting the civilians in early missions.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Whats the length of gameplay for AC-II


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 17, 2009)

Where to download - games CINEMATIC TRAILER in HD format ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Where to download - games CINEMATIC TRAILER in HD format ???



Download the game...and play it in HD resolution....Simple, isnt it?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Where to download - games CINEMATIC TRAILER in HD format ???


www.gametrailers.com
Register to download



Currently playing Assassins Creed , game is awesome but very repetitive.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Completed a few Level on BiA HH. I must say the game is awesome. The cut-scenes are long but very good. Playing this game is like watching a movie.


----------



## mastersquall (Nov 17, 2009)

right now i am playing Final fantasy 9(just can't stop my self playing final fantasy series again and again ) and COD4 multiplayer . 


waiting for COD6 pc retail version


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> ***********MAJOR SPOILER*******************
> @Ethan
> I think I lost the plot of MW2 when is Makarov is been killed , as final mission is about Shepard did Makarov got killed when shooting the civilians in early missions.


**SPOILER ALERT**
Makarov is still alive. The last mission focusses on Shepherd, as he turns out to be a traitor and gets hold of the Intel which Roach and Ghost obtain in the mountains. Price and Soap, hence focus all their attention towards Shepherd. They take him down and with Nikolai's help, escape from that place. Nothing is known of Makarov towards the end, so this indicates another sequel. 
**SPOILER ALERT*
*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2009)

^Yo! Thank ye for the caution. I didn't read! 

@jojo - Yeah, its awesome! Baker's my bro.  Is there any movie like BiA: HH?


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> **SPOILER ALERT**
> Makarov is still alive. The last mission focusses on Shepherd, as he turns out to be a traitor and gets hold of the Intel which Roach and Ghost obtain in the mountains. Price and Soap, hence focus all their attention towards Shepherd. They take him down and with Nikolai's help, escape from that place. Nothing is known of Makarov towards the end, so this indicates another sequel.
> **SPOILER ALERT*
> *



Are there any joint missions between SAS and USMC...??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2009)

heck.. there is no USMC and SAS now. 

I got the game this morning. I have just completed 'No Russian' Mission. The game is fantastic with it's cinematic presentation. But after playing this mission... the decision by Russia to rip the game is totally acceptable.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ What units/Special Forces are you assigned to then.

Delta force, Rangers, Green Berets..??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2009)

Army Rangers mostly.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 17, 2009)

And also with uber cool TASK FORCE 141


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,will Dante's Inferno be available for PC?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2009)

^Yeah, for sure. How's BiA: HH? Awesome, right?


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 17, 2009)

I know most gamers have already played through this one long ago...nevertheless, since i am yet to finish it, here's an awesome moment from *Dead Space*

 *img156.imagevenue.com/loc481/th_75185_ds1_122_481lo.jpg

Currently my wallpaper...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, for sure. How's BiA: HH? Awesome, right?



lolwut.. Dante's Inferno for PC!!!!

It is a console exclusive. I mean only for ps3 and 360.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2009)

^Noob I was, sh*t! Was too lazy to do a Bing search .


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Hey Guys,will Dante's Inferno be available for PC?


NO. Damn console exclusives.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2009)

Darn! ACII's havin' a bad endin' , for me .


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> *Guys as the Title put the thought of the Post to you *
> *i have nothing to say*
> mention the games you are currently playing and addicted to
> Bring the Gamer out of you and show everyone the game you are playing
> ...


 

Hi
I am also playing COD4 MW.
but i am in to the level where i have to stop nukes, I have only 5 min. and I am in the front of a corridor where there are 2 parallel corridors, and enemies are firing from their. i have even reached to the control room twice but time was over.
any suggestion?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

*James Cameron's AVATAR* Demo screenshots:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51711_ph9l4/AvatarDemo%202009-11-18%2002-36-57-50.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51712_ivncm/AvatarDemo%202009-11-18%2002-37-30-35.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51713_0w2ai/AvatarDemo%202009-11-18%2002-39-20-01.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51714_xwuem/AvatarDemo%202009-11-18%2002-42-51-76.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51715_edyl5/AvatarDemo%202009-11-18%2002-44-08-87.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 18, 2009)

^ is it good?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 18, 2009)

Completed Crysis Warhead.....wt a game...have lots of fun...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

WTH?? avatar is now coming as a game??


----------



## Nithu (Nov 18, 2009)

addicted to COD4:MW again...


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

*@Ethan:*
Thanks for sharing this. Looks like a TPS. You tried it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

^Looks like he tried it. No one else would post screenshots in 1920x1080 just to make the rest drool at someone's S2409W.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@Ethan:*
> Thanks for sharing this. Looks like a TPS. You tried it.


Tried it and got bored of it in an instant. I would pass on this one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Tried it and got bored of it in an instant. I would pass on this one.



Why? Any reason for this? Cause i am one big lover of Avatar Series and looking forward to play the game. Can you give us a small review on the game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Why? Any reason for this? Cause i am one big lover of Avatar Series and looking forward to play the game. Can you give us a small review on the game?


Clunky controls, dud AI, too much vegetation thrown in your face, a bit confusing map navigation etc. Then again it's just a personal opinion. You can download the demo and try it for yourselves. That would at least save you the trouble of buying/downloading the full game, in case you don't like it. Plus it's DUNIA engine, so had to tone down some settings to get stable frame rates.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> . Plus it's DUNIYA engine, so had to tone down some settings to get stable frame rates.



That is same as FarCry 2. 

Hey tell me..compared to CryEngine 2, how hardware intensive is Duniya engine...?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> That is same as FarCry 2.
> 
> Hey tell me..compared to CryEngine 2, how hardware intensive is Duniya engine...?


For you, it probably won't be a big problem, but for me, I have to set everything to either medium or high and keep experimenting till I get good frame rates. But in Far Cry 2, I have seen figure touching 60fps at times and that's a good sign compared to CryEngine 2, which I have yet to see cross 50fps on my configuration. The variety of customisations DUNIA engine provides is very similar to CryEngine 2. Plus this game supports stereo 3D, which nVidia users can again benefit from. Simply put, it should run easily on your config with everything cranked up and depending on the resolution you play, you can max it out with AA as well.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^
Thanks Ethan. I also wanted to know..is it as dynamic as CE2.

Real Time of Day, destructible vegetation, god rays, occlusion mapping, skeletal system...etc. Does it have the level of detail and dynamicism (invented word) as CE2. How is the AI. Sorry never played on Duniya so was interested.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

You get to have these features in the engine (taken from Wiki):


> * Destructible Environments
> * Dynamic Fire Propagation
> * Dynamic Weather System
> * Real-Time Day/Night Cycles
> ...



So I guess that would answer your question. The AI varies depending on how the game is designed. AVATAR, for instance, doesn't seem to offer any challenge at all. Far Cry 2, on the other hand, had some variation in terms of dodging grenades and getting cover, rather than being a bullet-bait. 

The detail level given to Far Cry 2 is quite lush. The shadow detail in particular is very impressive. There were really awesome screenshots posted for it on Rage3D boards. I'll see if I can get it and post it here.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Great. Nice. thanks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2009)

any1 for MW2 spec ops?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Currently Addicted to:-
BiA HH
Dragon Age origins
Fifa 10


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2009)

@Ethan - Perfectly told. Too much greenery. It's only suitable for a movie & it's looks great. 

@jojo - How's Dragon Age: Origins?

BTW, people, please see this video and tell me which game's it. Or is it a movie? Anyway, it's awesome!

*YouTube *Crysis 2 Gameplay**


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

> @jojo - How's Dragon Age: Origins?


I can't tell much as i haven't played more than 20 mins. I started as an Dalmis Elf. Did some mouse click talking. Entered a cave and (more spoilers). i thought i would be able to play with my x360 controller but sadly it is not supported. The grafix is good. To kill dudes all you need to do is right-click and to order your partner to do left-click. Nothing tactical. Just use the right charms at your advantage.  I'll do a review after and few hrs of gameplay. And the minus point is that i've never done fighting by just right-click. I think i don't have much of an RPG experience. Just wait.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

It looks like the Trailor for Crysis 2. 

Cannot be from Crysis/Warhead -- to different. Also the NanoSuits looks different. Looks awesome. 

Thanks...!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2009)

^I see a game which's a treat to my eyes! It's awesome than ever, right?

D..D..Darn! I'm droolin' over this Assassino! 

*th04.deviantart.net/fs45/300W/f/2009/125/5/2/AC_II___Ezio_Auditore_de_Firen_by_666Kinaki666.jpg

Can't wait for *Assassin's Creed III!!*


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan - Perfectly told. Too much greenery. It's only suitable for a movie & it's looks great.
> 
> @jojo - How's Dragon Age: Origins?
> 
> ...


This is a rare Crysis trailer, not crysis 2 gameplay, I remember seeing this one in a mod forum back when I used to be a crazy Crysis fanatic. 

Here's the uploader's Chanel, scroll below and read the channel comments.
*www.youtube.com/user/Bigfree1500
Other users also said so.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the link for the CORE-X video made by Blur studios *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYkXsTSwbD4
After the development of Crysis game started, Crytek needed a benchmark video so that they could know what is the height of graphics they can reach, so they requested Blur studios (guys behind -terminator salvation), to use all the latest technologies available to make the video look as real as possible. Then two years later Crytek surpassed the Core-X video's visuals...anyway fck the guy who uploaded the video on youtube with crysis 2's gameplay name on it!! X-(


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

> D..D..Darn! I'm droolin' over this Assassino!



Phuc Ezio!  I feel like i have a hype


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 18, 2009)

CoD MW2!

Awesome to the power incredible cubed!

Now fragging in Rio...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank God, it ain't Crysis 2, but Crysis! So awesome? Phuc 'at uploader! 

@jojo - Ye a PC user? Ye havin' any console?

Can't wait to see how *bad* the endin' is of ACII, I'm PM-in' Sun right away to know it. *This a bad move?*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

> @jojo - Ye a PC user? Ye havin' any console?


I'm a PC gamer. Don't have any consoles.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2009)

^
Who the fu(k told you Assassin's Creed II has a bad ending? PM me if you want some mega spoilers.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

@ ALL : Please don't post spoilers to any game here. No need to spoil any game for anyone. Just a sincere request.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You get to have these features in the engine (taken from Wiki):
> 
> 
> So I guess that would answer your question. The AI varies depending on how the game is designed. AVATAR, for instance, doesn't seem to offer any challenge at all. Far Cry 2, on the other hand, had some variation in terms of dodging grenades and getting cover, rather than being a bullet-bait.
> ...


 

I am playing Farcry2, it's graphics is very good but crysis have better.
how much better becomes the graphics when DX10 is turned on?


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> I am playing Farcry2, it's graphics is very good but crysis have better.
> how much better becomes the graphics when DX10 is turned on?


None, they look same in Far Cry 2. In crysis DX9 and 10 looks same if you unlock the Highest Setting with config hack, DX 10 games all look just like DX 9 counterparts in same settings.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 18, 2009)

*i46.tinypic.com/2upp7ok.jpg

Got this from D2D...*Machinarium*, I'm playing it between MW2 levels to avoid finishing it too soon...

If you havnt played it, you dont know what you're missing...gorgeous, gorgeous game...


Edit- sorry for the full size screenshot, I felt it would do justice to the incredible graphics in this game...if someone has a problem, let me know and i'll replace it with a thumbnail...


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

tkin said:


> None, they look same in Far Cry 2. In crysis DX9 and 10 looks same if you unlock the Highest Setting with config hack, DX 10 games all look just like DX 9 counterparts in same settings.


 
please tell me then what benefit will i get if i go for vista or win7 instead xp


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 18, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Got this from D2D...*Machinarium*, I'm playing it between MW2 levels to avoid finishing it too soon...
> 
> If you havnt played it, you dont know what you're missing...gorgeous, gorgeous game...
> 
> ...



i know what you mean...i completed this game...its just *"mind blowingly" *amazing...but its also really tough..for some of the later levels i had to use the walkthrough...


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

tkin said:


> None, they look same in Far Cry 2. In crysis DX9 and 10 looks same if you unlock the Highest Setting with config hack, DX 10 games all look just like DX 9 counterparts in same settings.



The soft-mods do not exactly create the DX10 codepath rendered images. For example god-rays and soft moving shadows are not at all available to the DirectX 9 API.

If not being nit-picky one can make do with DirectX9. Version 11 is what the killer is.

See an example:
*bp2.blogger.com/_5V8-V0v20wo/SGmt1J2vToI/AAAAAAAAAEU/GmkSI1Gs0Mw/s400/directx_9_vs_10.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Some Dragon Age Origins Screenies:-
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51722_ajv4b/DAOrigins%202009-11-18%2022-52-59-29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51723_6no9k/DAOrigins%202009-11-18%2023-01-36-03.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51724_ukx0x/DAOrigins%202009-11-18%2023-23-36-28.jpg

I must say the game is awesome.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

Currently too much addicted to fallout 3.. what a great game it is...we can make choices in every aspects possible. 

Playing Clive Berker's Jericho and GTA4 also


----------



## chavo (Nov 19, 2009)

currently addicted 2 Borderland 
awesome game
yesterday i played tht game 4 7 hrs.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2009)

started borderlands on co-op!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

> started borderlands on co-op!!


Dwnlding now at 34%.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone is up for Borderlands in co-op, let me know. I'm on level 11.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Currently too much addicted to fallout 3.. what a great game it is...we can make choices in every aspects possible.
> 
> Playing Clive Berker's Jericho and GTA4 also



Yea..I love the game. Good change from a vanilla FPS...wham bang bang...!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

@Sun - Thank you, budd for tellin' me the endin' of ACII isn't bad. Phew! A breath of new life for me!

@jojo - Darn! What's ye'r "speed"?

Haven't played Fallout 3 for a long time. Got myself Broken Steel and Point Lookout, I'll install that next week 'cause exam's comin' up. Yeah!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

> @jojo - Darn! What's ye'r "speed"?


A stable speed of 30-80kbps. 


> Haven't played Fallout 3 for a long time. Got myself Broken Steel and Point Lookout, I'll install that next week 'cause exam's comin' up. Yeah!


+1. My exams start 2morrow and i'm sitting infront of my pc gaming. 
I have Operation Anchorage DLC with me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

^Darn, man. Me too!  Sh*t! *leaves*

Is there "Darn sh*t! What a difference!" between DX10 and DX11?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

People, have fun without Ezio Auditore from Florence, i.e. I won't be here till 26! Phuc! *EZIO!! NOMAD!!*


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2009)

Started with MW2 Special Ops ....would upload the savegame for thinkdigit soon!


jojothedragon said:


> +1. My exams start 2morrow and i'm sitting infront of my pc gaming.



Thats great, you MUST relax, do your leisure activities like Gaming before exams.This makes a  big difference to your results, actually try to relax as much as possible before exams and don't worry about exams at all.....try watching the smile through stress movie on CBSE Website...Well I'm not here to advice or anything but just my opinion.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

My Exams are up in 3 weeks and I just finished the Soviet Campaign in Red Alert 3 (played whole night yesterday), off to the Allied Campaign.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

> Thats great, you MUST relax, do your leisure activities like Gaming before exams.This makes a big difference to your results, actually try to relax as much as possible before exams and don't worry about exams at all.....try watching the smile through stress movie on CBSE Website...Well I'm not here to advice or anything but just my opinion.


Thats great advise. I'll do just that. Thanks a lot.  I have a lot of games to be completed before i start studying for my exams. 



> My Exams are up in 3 weeks and I just finished the Soviet Campaign in Red Alert 3 (played whole night yesterday), off to the Allied Campaign.


I completed all the three campaigns. All are totally awesome.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

hi guys, I've encountered a peculiar problem. cod4 and cod:mw2 lags a lot.. cant seem to play properly.. previously it was not the problem.. suddenly one day cod4 started lagging, and now same applies to MW2. i tried updating my gfx drivers but no use... i can play other games properly without any problem but only these 2 games r giving me the problem... can anyone help??


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys, I've encountered a peculiar problem. cod4 and cod:mw2 lags a lot.. cant seem to play properly.. previously it was not the problem.. suddenly one day cod4 started lagging, and now same applies to MW2. i tried updating my gfx drivers but no use... i can play other games properly without any problem but only these 2 games r giving me the problem... can anyone help??


1. Lower Graphics settings and see if issue is resolved, if not the problem is something else.
2.See if the issue is only with COD or other games, if issue is with other games too try a driver reinstall, if you have rivatuner use driver reset feature.
3.When the game is running open task manager and see if any program consuming much CPU time, usual culprits are AV and auto update.
4.Make a backup and delete savegame folder and create new game.
5.Download furmark and stress your GPU,


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> 1. Lower Graphics settings and see if issue is resolved, if not the problem is something else.
> 2.See if the issue is only with COD or other games, if issue is with other games too try a driver reinstall, if you have rivatuner use driver reset feature.
> 3.When the game is running open task manager and see if any program consuming much CPU time, usual culprits are AV and auto update.
> 4.Make a backup and delete savegame folder and create new game.
> 5.Download furmark and stress your GPU,



thanks for the help...

1. I tried with lower settings but not much fps boost.. only minute.

2. I think this is the issue with only COD games. I play every games with high   settings with decent fps without any lad. (except crysis where I get around 25fps)

3. Couldn't find any culprit.

4. Haven't tried it yet. but how does it matter?

5. I dont want to stress the gpu. I played cod4 with the same config without any lag and suddenly this happens...


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> thanks for the help...
> 
> 1. I tried with lower settings but not much fps boost.. only minute.
> 
> ...


Weird, wait, do you have any power saving feature enabled? I remember Speedstep caused COD4 to lag horribly in my setup.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Weird, wait, do you have any power saving feature enabled? I remember Speedstep caused COD4 to lag horribly in my setup.



I dont think so... how to check the power saving feature? btw i tried the save game solution but no use.. same lag...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

People, are Splinter Cell: Double Agent and GRAW2 worth playin'?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 19, 2009)

^^cant comment about splinter cell cos i havent played any of its series.but graw2 is amazing if you are a tactical shooter fan.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> I dont think so... how to check the power saving feature? btw i tried the save game solution but no use.. same lag...


Right click desktop, screensaver tab, power, in profile select "always on", also in bios look for something called speedstep and disable it, see if that helps, *warning* though, doing so will prevent your CPU from automatically lowering multiplier(hence clock-speed) @ idle and it will always run @ default clock speed and consume more power. It fixed my issue, may work for you but not guaranteed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

^Yeah, I love realistic TPS games 'cause they make me feel I'm watchin' a movie! Too bad I didn't get my hands on OF2, but I'll try these next week. Is there any game which's havin' realictic animations? I mean, like the Crysis Core-X video? We can see clippin' the assault scope & all that. Is there?

BTW, darn! I saw the video reviews of MW2 and ACII of GameSpot's, it's awesome! Kevin ye rock, bra!


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> People, are Splinter Cell: Double Agent and GRAW2 worth playin'?


Double agent is stealth/espionage game and no direct head to head combat, you need to stay in the shadows, use cool gadgets and kill enemies silently.
GRAW2 is tactical shooter, nice but a bit slow paced.

I would chose Double Agent over GRAW2, but you may like GRAW 2 better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

^OK, I get those! GRAW2 looks like an awesome TPS.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Right click desktop, screensaver tab, power, in profile select "always on", also in bios look for something called speedstep and disable it, see if that helps, *warning* though, doing so will prevent your CPU from automatically lowering multiplier(hence clock-speed) @ idle and it will always run @ default clock speed and consume more power. It fixed my issue, may work for you but not guaranteed.



thanks... but putting the power on high performance didn't help.. i even uninstalled the drivers and cleaned with driversweeper and did a new install of drivers.. but that also didn't help...


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

What are the hardware requirement of COD MW2 ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> thanks... but putting the power on high performance didn't help.. i even uninstalled the drivers and cleaned with driversweeper and did a new install of drivers.. but that also didn't help...


Weird, try installing Call of Duty World At War, if you have it, if it also shows issue then your PC hates Activision, if doesn't then it hates IW.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Weird, try installing Call of Duty World At War, if you have it, if it also shows issue then your PC hates Activision, if doesn't then it hates IW.



I think my pc hates IW. I dont remember any issues with WAW... Is there any solution to my problem. I think my config is more than enough to play MW2 smoothly.. but why am i getting this lag? its getting frustrated....


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> What are the hardware requirement of COD MW2 ?


You can run it maxed out with no or 2xAA @ full HD.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> You can run it maxed out with no or 2xAA @ full HD.


 
thank you. how is the game ? better than MW1?
by the way have you played Cod 5 WAW?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> I think my pc hates IW. I dont remember any issues with WAW... Is there any solution to my problem. I think my config is more than enough to play MW2 smoothly.. but why am i getting this lag? its getting frustrated....


I don't get it, I never faced such issues with my current rig, I faced lags with games but nothing like your's, it seems a few games only are causing the problems, last thing I'd advice you to do is disable CCC and try, I remember when I had X1900XTX the CCC sometimes caused massive lags in a few games, disabling it fixed it. I can't help you any more, I tried googling but nothing that matches your issues.

BTW- Do you keep an eye on CPU/GPU temps when running games? maybe its throttling down due to high temps??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abrp2009 said:


> thank you. how is the game ? better than MW1?
> by the way have you played Cod 5 WAW?


MW2 graphically is better than MW1 for sure, so is also multiplayer experience as some of my friends say(damn IW for disabling dedicated servers, but we have '"ahem...alternate Ways.."), the story is also good as I hear, I'll get it by this weekend and give a full review here.

Yes, I've played COD5 5-6 times to try all the difficulties, not bad but nowhere near COD4.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> thank you. how is the game ? better than MW1?
> by the way have you played Cod 5 WAW?


Make that with 4X AA and maxed out settings @1080p running super smooth.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 19, 2009)

For prople who are getting lag in MW2 , try running it on vista its runs smoothly . recently i moved on to xp and when i played the game on xp  it started to lag and frames dropped below 30 fps , whereas on vista frames never dropped below 50 fps .


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

IS MW2 a dx10/11 game?
recently dx11 released for vista, so whether it would be enough or win7 is better?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> IS MW2 a dx10/11 game?
> recently dx11 released for vista, so whether it would be enough or win7 is better?


Its a DX9 game, and DX11 for vista is same as DX11 in win7, but games run a bit smoother in win7 due to general performance increase, not due to dx11.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Its a DX9 game, and DX11 for vista is same as DX11 in win7, but games run a bit smoother in win7 due to general performance increase, not due to dx11.


 
i will upgrade my pc soon. i will by new graphics card probably hd 5870.
now it comes with driver for win7. but for my mobo, it has no driver cd for win7.
i visited the gigabyte site it has only audio & lan driver for win7. btw what is the diff. between vista/win7 32bit and 64bit? which will be better for me?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> i will upgrade my pc soon. i will by new graphics card probably hd 5870.
> now it comes with driver for win7. but for my mobo, it has no driver cd for win7.
> i visited the gigabyte site it has only audio & lan driver for win7. btw what is the diff. between vista/win7 32bit and 64bit? which will be better for me?


Difference? nothing special, both(vista, win 7) run on same code base, however WIn7 is optimized very well, it outperforms even XP in terms of program execution time and stability, Win 7  64bit is better as it can utilize more than 3GB memory and usually applications run faster.



> *Pros and Cons of a 64 bit system:*
> 1.You can address much more than 4GB of memory, which is ideal for avid gamers, CAD, video editors and heavy multi-taskers. However, any 32 bit software you use will still be restricted to 4GB memory – you need a 64 bit CPU, OS and applications to take full advantage of the extra RAM.
> 2.16 bit applications will no longer run. Although this is unlikely to be a problem, if you use very old software (from the Windows 3.1 days!) then it will not work under a 64 bit OS.
> 3.Existing 32 bit drivers no longer work.If you have older or poorly supported hardware you may find that it can no longer be used. Got a 7 year old scanner that just about works in Vista? You may not be able to get it working in 64 bit Windows 7.
> ...


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Difference? nothing special, both(vista, win 7) run on same code base, however WIn7 is optimized very well, it outperforms even XP in terms of program execution time and stability, Win 7 64bit is better as it can utilize more than 3GB memory and usually applications run faster.


 

how would i know which software/games are 32/64 bits?


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 19, 2009)

ATI users, can you please help me out???


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> how would i know which software/games are 32/64 bits?


Read the documentation, you know.....the details written on package or on the website.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys, I've encountered a peculiar problem. cod4 and cod:mw2 lags a lot.. cant seem to play properly.. previously it was not the problem.. suddenly one day cod4 started lagging, and now same applies to MW2. i tried updating my gfx drivers but no use... i can play other games properly without any problem but only these 2 games r giving me the problem... can anyone help??



Are you on the 9.11s or some other driver version..?


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Read the documentation, you know.....the details written on package or on the website.


 

suppose i have installed win7 then i have to install mobo drivers(audio,sata,lan, chipset etc.)also which are not yet available so will my system run?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> suppose i have installed win7 then i have to install mobo drivers(audio,sata,lan, chipset etc.)also which are not yet available so will my system run?


No, you need 64bit drivers available separately.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

@Abrp:

Move to 9.11s. If that does not resolve the issue, then re-install the problematic games.


----------



## prat (Nov 20, 2009)

@EI8t

Update your driver and stop all background programs(like download managers antivirus).Run the game and in advanced video tab,under texture tab keep all the settings at High.Don't use automatic option.Hope this helps,it works for me.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Can anyone tell me whether i can run Fallout 3 expansion pack on skull~err version with latest patch and cr***.My bandwith is limited because of MW2,so i don't want to waste it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Machinarium is a really nice game. Check it out, especially those with limited hardware. Really fun timepass.  Thanks to whoever recommended. I think it was *fieldgunner*. Try this one *vamsi*.


----------



## prat (Nov 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me whether i can run Fallout 3 expansion pack on skull~err version with latest patch and cr***.My bandwith is limited because of MW2,so i don't want to waste it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Don't know ( don't discuss about ripped verions of games in here  )
As I have the Fallout 3 Games of the year edition which comes with the all expansion packs on a separate DVD. Actually got from a friend  

Just discovered Arefu in fallout 3 and before that rescued shorty and red from the Police HQ. Completed ( before that completed the super duper mart quest ) the minefield quest of Moira though I had not still returned to her

as I have to deliver the the letter from a girl in Megaton to her family in Arefu but found all of them are dead. So talked with the sheriff and added the quest to find that girl's brother and to deliver the letter to him ( the name could be Ian ). When Getting out of Arefu just saw a merchant and today I will deal with him


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

where I can find GTA IV saved game in my PC??? I m using Window 7 x64..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2, Dragon Age Origins and Pocket Tanks (lol)


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

*GTA IV*

*i48.tinypic.com/11jb1u1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[IMG]*i48.tinypic.com/11jb1u1.jpg*i49.tinypic.com/2qvf7a0.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2mw6niv.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2qtebm9.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/23w3e2u.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> where I can find GTA IV saved game in my PC??? I m using Window 7 x64..



U ll find in users -> appdata 

u cant add save game in re install


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

Added saved game in re-install..and it is working properly....


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

^^
Wow..those screen shots are impressive.


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 20, 2009)

I backed up the save game files for GTA IV from appdata. I had to reinstall my OS. when I reinstalled the game and pasted the files in the same folder and when I run the game, it is giving me an error: "error loading save file. please check your HDD.". In some forums, it was said to backup the xlive folder also. but since I didnt know this before, I formatted the older OS. I also found a "xlive wrapper" application for this issue but it too didnt work. Can anyone guide me how to restore the save games? I have patched the game to 1.050. Do I have to play from the beginning again?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

^Do you recollect which mission you were on?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Wow..those screen shots are impressive.



Thnx....will post more soon..


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 20, 2009)

@Ethan.. I am on Hostile Negotiation level.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

@Kalyan 

1) Backup "C:\documents and settings\\Local Settings\Applicationdata\Microsoft\XLive"

2)Backup "C:\documents and settings\\Local Settings\Applicationdata\Rockstar Games"

3) After New Fresh installation of GTA IV, start new game,just do a mission and save it.Exit GTA IV !

4)Replace the directories from 1) and 2) with yours.

5)It will work..


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 20, 2009)

@sxyadii.. That was where the problem is.. I didnt backup the old XLive directory. I assumed that the save games would work as usual. I dont have them. I only have the ones in "appdata\rockstar games". I replaced the save files into the directory which was created after I saved in a new game.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

^ go to appdata\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames\... delete all files and then paste saved file from your "appdata\rockstar games\savegames\" folder...where you saved it..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2009)

inFamous [PS3] The game is totally mind blowing!


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok. will try it. I will post the result.. but it takes time for me. meanwhile, if there are any other methods too, please post them. Thanks for the help..

PS: when I knew that I need to backup the xlive folder too, I made a bit of digging of the folder. I see that there was a folder created with an encrypted name. The same folder / file name appears in the appdata\rockstar games save folder. I think there are some links between these two folders.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Kalyan said:


> @Ethan.. I am on Hostile Negotiation level.


Here you go: *download.gta-expert.com/index.php?act=view&id=1943

The instructions to get it to work is mentioned inside the read me file. Let me know if it works.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

*vgtribune.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/dragon-age.png

Dragon Age: Origins. A short review.

Story:- This game has multiple stories. If you choose a different race while starting a new game, you will start at a different location of the world although some characters are in all the modes. Now i'm playing as an Human Warrior. The story is simply awesome with twists and terns. Your interaction with different characters and decisions really make a huge difference. 

Gameplay:-- The gameplay is also awesome with lots of weapons to choose from. While on a mission you will have a team with you which is totally at your disposal, this allows you to have a tactical advantage at the battle field. Arm one of your foes with bows and arrows and change his battle mode to be cautious and give you archery support during fights, or do it yourself and command your foes to attach while you stay on the safe side and  at the same time do some damage. This type of tactical play is super fun. As usual you get points to upgrade your characters attributes and other skills as you like to suit your style. Equip them with heavy swords or dual swords or others. I defeated a boss (named Ogre) which was real funny and tactical. If your foe dies during a fight they will comeback to life after the fight is over, or in case you die you can continue the fight with your breathing foes. Not to mansion you are free to leave control of your character and move to any one of your foes in real time. Just after taking a few hits or inflicting damage gets you covered in blood. 

Sound:- The sound is also very good. The music during the loading screen os totally mystical. During fights it changes to more troublesome(i mean the type of music) sounds. Overall the sound is something you don't need to worry about.

Overall i would give the game a 9.8/10. RPG fans you don't wanna miss it.I will add screenies soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

^Compared to Fallout 3, how's the story tellin'? Yeah I know, F3's a apocalyptic and this' a fantasy. But how's the plot? Erm...if it's spoilin' the game, PM me. And treat to the eyes, eh? Know what I'm talkin'?

[*offtopic:* Yo, jojo! Your sig.'s tellin' what'm doin'!]


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

*GTA IV PC*


*i46.tinypic.com/2vwbmo2.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/j76s5d.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/1042pa8.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2ly3blw.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/232rg6.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/2a0mhd5.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/14sfl0h.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2ngc5z6.jpg​


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

^ I was like pwnted in this mission for more than 5 times.  You made me to recall memories of my GTA IV'ing on ps3. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

> ^Compared to Fallout 3, how's the story tellin'? Yeah I know, F3's a apocalyptic and this' a fantasy. But how's the plot? Erm...if it's spoilin' the game, PM me. And treat to the eyes, eh? Know what I'm talkin'?
> 
> [offtopic: Yo, jojo! Your sig.'s tellin' what'm doin'!]



Fallout 3 cannot be compared to this one. Its fps + tps+rpg which make it a 10/10 game. The story here consists of betrayals.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

@vamsi - Yeah, ye'r true. I've got all the memories of it, but on PC! Awesome robbery mission! Is there any such game(s) which's havin' such "super-awesome-than-awesome" missions? I'm too emotional with such games . Phuc! It's official, Niko's my bro.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

^ In terms of missions, GTA gets  repetitive sometimes, But a repetitiveness you will like to have. Every mission in the game will ultimately ask you to shoot/drive or something like that (Just like FPS which will always demand to aim down and shoot the heck out of all the people). Apart from that, GTA IV is simply suburb.8)

 In open world gaming.. Okami(ps2 (I am sad that capcom killed clover)), Shadow of Colossus(ps2) are kick ass games with lot of mission variety and utter creativeness Any one here played these?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

^Add to that, Fallout 3. GTA IV and Fallout 3 (& Crysis for me ) never gets old! F3 kicks a$$! I'm seein' the launch trailer of MW2 and it's amazin'! Modern Warfare 2's a blockbuster, right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

I just met DAD in F3 after killing all the people in that fictions town. I completed 20% of the game???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

^Yeah. People, anybody feel anythin' after playin' MW2? I mean, dudes, I was so awe-struck when I saw the E3 '09 Demo way back in June, now that game's in my reach & I feel nothin'! I feel crazy 'bout this world. So fast? What are Jason West and Vince Zampella doin' right this moment? Sh*t! I gotta take *"this"* easy.

Any news on ACIII and CoD7?


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn you man *NVIDIAGeek*. The game's just released and you want COD7? WTH!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

It is the way thing goes with Nvidia. He is a smooth operator 

He haven't playe either CODMW2 or ACII and he just can't wait to get his itchy hands on ACIII and COD7, GTA V, etc.. etc. 

'Next is what' is his motto.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *~snipped~ by Shang Tsung
> 
> Next time I'll attack you if you quote something I wish to delete, Raiden. BEWARE!*


Quoting just in case Shang Tsung makes you delete this post too Mr. *quan chi*.  Besides, I agree a lot with the irritating posts bit. I am no one to comment about the usefulness of any post. I also am irritated when he posts oversized screenies!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
A useful tip to *quan chi*, you can always add a person to your ignore list. Its much better than getting flamed over worthless trash on forums. That way, you wont see their posts.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> Quoting just in case Shang Tsung makes you delete this post too Mr. *quan chi*.  Besides, I agree a lot with the irritating posts bit. I am no one to comment about the usefulness of any post. I also am irritated when he posts oversized screenies!



lol you were too quick.that means you can join mk team.why dont you talk to raiden

anyways by useful i mean any information, reviews...etc etc..


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

^Did you read the second part of my post? Trust me, that works.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> A useful tip to *quan chi*, you can always add a person to your ignore list. Its much better than getting flamed over worthless trash on forums. That way, you wont see their posts.


How do you do that on this godforsaken forum? Tell me the secret, NOW!


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How do you do that on this godforsaken forum? Tell me the secret, NOW!


User CP > Left hand side panel where you have all the options like edit signature, etc > Edit Ignore List > Copy Paste forum name of irritating forum member.

I say copy paste because an incorrect spelling can be disastrous.

PS : Please don't use this against me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya.. and not against me too.

@all, go easy on Nvidia don't ignore him or report him. He is Growing. Excuse him. Once upon a time all of us were noobs and overwhelming. 

@nvidia, you are testing your limits with the forum members nvidia. It is not like offending you. But a friendly advice. Don't be such bumped. Do you like Poison Ivy?


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a question about Assassin’s creed, this game has dolby digital soundtrack. it is written on the dvd but when i play the game my sound system does not show that the
source sound track is DD. instead it plays in DD prologicII mode. there is no problem
in sound system because it has in built hardware (decoder & power amp.). with out any problem it plays movie tracks that have DD & even DTS and shows what type of track it is playing. by the way i use WM player and KM player for watching movie,
and i use one AC3 filter in S/PDIF pass through mode (i use optical & coaxial cable)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> User CP > Left hand side panel where you have all the options like edit signature, etc > Edit Ignore List > Copy Paste forum name of irritating forum member.
> 
> I say copy paste because an incorrect spelling can be disastrous.
> 
> PS : Please don't use this against me.


Thank you. Now that I have applied it, the junk seems to have gone off. Good riddance.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 20, 2009)

hi all, i am playing cod mw. i have facing problem in a level where their is a time limit.
i have to stop nukes, and i am in a tunnel, lots of enemies are their and i have only 
5 min. i tried lot but  it looks very tough to get in side the control room after the tunnel i went their twice but my time was over so any suggestion 
Btw is this level is last level?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2009)

krow please delete that quote of mine.i dont want to use such things against anyone here.but since it was too much thats why i posted it.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Don't know ( don't discuss about ripped verions of games in here  )
> As I have the Fallout 3 Games of the year edition which comes with the all expansion packs on a separate DVD. Actually got from a friend
> 
> Just discovered Arefu in fallout 3 and before that rescued shorty and red from the Police HQ. Completed ( before that completed the super duper mart quest ) the minefield quest of Moira though I had not still returned to her
> ...


A friendly advice to you, the game has 4 merchants among which 2 of them are extremely useful as investing cash to them allows you to collect rare items(ammos and stuff) from them, they usually get attacked by powerful creatures and killed after you reached around lvl 10, its a great loss, you can't save them, if the merchant is near you(but you can't see him) and meets random enemy spawn area they are killed as they have low protection and fighting power, so its best to make them immortal by using console commands, This may look like cheating but trust  me its not, there's no way for you to protect them. If you're interested post ack, i'll PM you the instructions, and once they are dead you can't revive them even with console commands.


----------



## Krow (Nov 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thank you. Now that I have applied it, the junk seems to have gone off. Good riddance.


Welcome. 


quan chi said:


> krow please delete that quote of mine.i dont want to use such things against anyone here.but since it was too much thats why i posted it.


Check it now! Hope Mr. Shang Tsung is happy now!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Check it now! Hope Mr. Shang Tsung is happy now!



thank you.pls dont get angry.dosent it really feels bad if you say same thing again and again in differnt type to the same person.

anyways your second option is always there .


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

@ tkin - thanks for your suggestions. It would be great if you can PM me the instructions. I will keep it for future use.

So far I've met with Three traders. One When getting out of the megaton for the 1st time. 2nd - Outside of super duper mart and The third one At Arefu and so far none of them was terminated 

BTW, escorted Red and shorty safely to Bigtown. Before that Killed all raiders in a scholl (* for got the name ). Enetered in the red clinics and healed a guy. When I got out there was super mutants all over. Killed them but I was not able to save Red. Though saved puppy, bittercup, the sherrif, another lady with a gun and the guy I healed. Got out from there and Killed two super mutants one of which has a rocket launcher. Discovered the open cinema ( forgot the name agin ). Got into Hamilton's hideway and Killed all those scorpions and a lady raider. There was a gate there but I cannont find the key anyway 

Will try harder today for sure


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

Reached sequence 8 in Assassin's Creed II and got to fly Leonardo's flying machine. I can't remember playing a game for 6 hours at a stretch in such a long time. The combat skills in this game is far superior to the first one. It may look the same, but the variation in each weapons combo is different. 

Also playing Ninja Blade on the PC. Fans of the hack-en-slash genre would love this game. It's a heavily watered down version of Ninja Gaiden II. Once deemed a 360 exclusive, is now out for the PC too. Highly recommended to be played with a 360 controller, as the amount of QTE (quick time events) in this game are insane. So you'll probably be better off with a controller, rather than mouse and keyboard.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

THIS, ain't...Phuc it! I just asked any news on CoD7 & ACIII. The "other guys" would've answered me, not in this "godforsaken forum" .

BTW Krow, thanks for ye'r tip!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> THIS, ain't...Phuc it! I just asked any news on CoD7 & ACIII. The "other guys" would've answered me, not in this "godforsaken forum" .
> 
> BTW Krow, thanks for ye'r tip!



Y this much angry ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

^Ask 'em that, eh.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

^Huh! Was a fight going on here while i was gone??

BTW, Got Borderlands.  Any one up for co-op find me on xfire at 5 pm to 6 pm today. 
I'm at level 3 so please have something easy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> BTW, Got Borderlands.  Any one up for co-op find me on xfire at 5 pm to 6 pm today.
> I'm at level 3 so please have something easy


Hmmm...I'm on level 11. What character have you selected? Also what's your GS ID?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2009)

add me in borderlands...my GS id, cybo47


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> add me in borderlands...my GS id, cybo47


Sure thing. Are you playing it now?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

My character is Siren and gs id jojothedragon. can i confirm 5pm then?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

started modern warfare2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

I just tried going online right now and found out that I need the latest patch to be applied. I guess will have to update it now. Anyway, I'll add you to my list. Sent Cyborg an invitation. Guys gets the latest patch to play online.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

^Ok but i'm on "other" version soo, will it work??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Ok but i'm on "other" version soo, will it work??


It will provided you have the original .exe backed up.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/42978/2571942780105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb26.webshots.com/42009/2191092360105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb03.webshots.com/46082/2549702720105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb02.webshots.com/46209/2683411380105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

^Those screenies look super. 

Just played some thing name "Kill Those B1tch3$" online. Reached level 8 online. Damn the game is good. Ethan whats your GS id?? Are you available on xfire?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Just played some thing name "Kill Those B1tch3$" online. Reached level 8 online. Damn the game is good. Ethan whats your GS id?? Are you available on xfire?


Agentspencerbob.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, quan, they're awesome! Too bad I haven't got it . Guys, some sh*t, see? I'm runnin' Vista Home Basic on GF9800GTX+ & it's showin' 1.9GB of vRAM, WTF!? Good for me! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Darn-2.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, quan, they're awesome! Too bad I haven't got it . Guys, some sh*t, see? I'm runnin' Vista Home Basic on GF9800GTX+ & it's showin' 1.9GB of vRAM, WTF!? Good for me!
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Darn-2.jpg



Enjoy !

i think Dynamic & virtual ram collide


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

^Anythin' wrong? I think my Vista is updated to DX11.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

@Ethan: sorry i could not join the invitation. Getting and error which says that my version is incompatible. I also can't find and alternative download link for the patch to apply it manually.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> ^Anythin' wrong? I think my Vista is updated to DX11.


I think that picture is not showing the actual amount but the virtual amount. Type dxdiag in run to know more. Just compare it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> @Ethan: sorry i could not join the invitation. Getting and error which says that my version is incompatible. I also can't find and alternative download link for the patch to apply it manually.


Here's the direct link to the patch: *www.bigdownload.com/games/borderlands/pc/borderlands-v101-patch/

For instructions, PM me. I'll let you know about the rest. Do you have the original exe with you or not?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

^i don't have the original exe.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

@jojo - I'm the happiest man on this planet! This is what it's showin' in my DxDiag:



> _Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> ...



Woohoo! Eh? I saw the makin' of Crysis video and darn! It's THE best game on this world! Anyway, guys, MoH: AA and Airborne worth playin'? And The Godfather II too? 

[*offtopic:* People, I'm thinkin' of buyin' an X360 after my exams. Is it a good choice? BTW, which one of these is perfect?

1. Usin' X360 with a Sony Wega 24-inch CRT TV? (You know, the mini tank? )
2. Usin' X360 with my 19" Widescreen monitor?
3. Buy HD5850?
4. STFU & play!? ]


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

MODERN WARFARE 2 FTW!

I just got Prisoner 627...WOW! Can this game be any awesomer?

Those who have been there will agree with me, i'm sure. Those who havnt...well... No spoilers...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

^Awesome screens *it was*, budd. You are addicted to it the same way how I am addicted to the infamous Crysis .


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

@ Quan...

Bro...if this is you first play through...it only gets better and better...

Wait till ya rescue the prisoner in the Gulag...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

yep this is my first playthrough.

btw is that prisoner in any case nikolai from mw1.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

^Where're ye'r screens? Deleted 'em? Why? It was awesome!


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

quan chi said:


> yep this is my first playthrough.
> 
> btw is that prisoner in any case nikolai from mw1.



Oh NO he's not!

Should I PM you the spoiler????


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

@geek well some problem occured at the hosted site thats why.
 i will try to post the entire screenshots after i complete the game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


fieldgunner said:


> Oh NO he's not!
> 
> Should I PM you the spoiler????



nah! pls dont.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

quan chi said:


> @geek well some problem occured at the hosted site thats why.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Some people will be pretty pissed at you if you dont edit that post pronto!


----------



## adirawat20 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am addicted to many games

1. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
2. NFS SHIFT
3. GTA 4


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Some people will be pretty pissed at you if you dont edit that post pronto!




bingo!! now ask me how i gussed it go on.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

quan chi said:


> edited.
> 
> bingo!! now ask me how i gussed it go on.



You googled it! Cheater cheater Quanchi is a cheater!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> You googled it! Cheater cheater Quanchi is a cheater!



nope, nah, never.actually it was very easy to guess.there is no need to do such things if you have finished cod2.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay...I'm not coming back to this thread till i finish...the risk of spoilers is too much


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 21, 2009)

adirawat20 said:


> I am addicted to many games
> 
> 1. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
> 2. NFS SHIFT
> 3. GTA 4


 
hi i am playing NFS Shift.
the car battle level in tier 2 becoming very tough suddenly, other levels i have
completed with ease but here it seems Schumacher is driving the other car.
few times i have beat the other car but in next race it just smashed me.
i even changed the difficulty level, car controls etc. but it did not help me.
can you give some tips?


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 21, 2009)

Im currently playin:

1. NFS Underground 2 (Playin it since 11th )
2. Transformers: The game (It suxx totally, especially the decepticons chopper part ) 
3. Total Overdose

No current game is running on my system. Although I played all the parts of Half Life 2 on my system ......


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2009)

Vivek.28 said:


> Im currently playin:
> 
> 1. NFS Underground 2 (Playin it since 11th )
> 2. Transformers: The game (It suxx totally, especially the decepticons chopper part )
> ...


That chopper is simply uncontrollable, it sways more than a drunk person.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

^^Still I had not got the instructions buddy 

I'm currently on Level 5 on Fallout 3

OK. Got out from Hammilton's Hideway. Met With the ghoul who needs sugarbombs in
seneca station. Got the location of Ian ( forgot the name of the station ). Got their though had some difficulties with all those traps and mireshirk 

Met with the Family and vance. Got the password, Talked with Ian and then Talked with vance also. Got out from their but this time I had not used those underground metro tunnels. Had a fight with 3 Raiders. Got lot of shotgun shells. Then I had to fight with some super mutans and some scorpion looking creatures. Met with a trader the may be scavanger. Trpaired my weapons. Met with the king the sheriff of arefu. Talked with other civilians of arefu including Ian got some gifts.

Headed back to Moira. Got some gifts and a chemical which can help to stay away from mole rats. Tough I told her that her book on wasteland survival is kinda crap and the wasteland quest completed.

Now guys tell me should I take any more quest from moira about wasteland book or just continue the game with her quest completed as I've done it already ?


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 22, 2009)

MW2 Singleplaya finally done!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2009)

Darn! MW2's all over the newspapers! Was there any news of Crysis in newpapers of 2007?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 22, 2009)

I have heard that the ending in Assassins Creed 2 is one of the shocking endings, please post some screens here.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2009)

^for pete's sake no spoilers please.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 22, 2009)

Completed Assassin's Creed 2 and my reaction is exactly same to something which Desmond says at the end:

*SPOILER* What the F*ck? *SPOILER*

This is the perfect time I can say, we need a sequel Ubisoft. I wish they would take their time, not to rush, and provide a worthy successor. From the first one which didn't ignite a lot of interest in me to this game which got it all fixed up. It's a perfect redemption for the Ubisoft. Got the Official soundtrack as well, but sad to see that the Ezio's Destiny track wasn't included in it. 

PC users, you guys are seriously going to miss something good for another 4 months now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2009)

^^
Hell yeah! As I said, the ending is totally awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 22, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2.....awesome awesome awesome....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 22, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Hell yeah! As I said, the ending is totally awesome!


Complex, is the best word which describes the ending. It opened up the storyline to a whole new possibility and took it into a new direction. Now it's up to Ubisoft to see if they can carry forth the legacy or not.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay..I am ancient. Just installed RE_5 today. How do I play as the 'girl'...? Game looks awesome. Will benchmark it soon with the 9.11s, still on the 9.8s.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^Still I had not got the instructions buddy
> 
> I'm currently on Level 5 on Fallout 3
> 
> ...


Are you insane?? She gives you only one mission and its a must to do.

Load the save game made before you told her that the guide is crap, then do the rest of the missions she gives you, after you completed all of them you get a new perk that boosts some of your skills by 20%, a very much needed perk.

Now head back to vance, talk to him, he gives you a gift, a new perk(I don't wanna give a spoiler, find out your self).

After that go to Moriarty and accept some missions from him and go to GNR.

There's about 90 or more main quests and 200 unmarked side quests to do(with all expansion packs).
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> @ tkin - thanks for your suggestions. It would be great if you can PM me the instructions. I will keep it for future use.
> 
> So far I've met with Three traders. One When getting out of the megaton for the 1st time. 2nd - Outside of super duper mart and The third one At Arefu and so far none of them was terminated
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'll PM the instructions now.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> Are you insane?? She gives you only one mission and its a must to do.



I'm perfectly sane !! Can not you just use a little bit mild language ? If possible edit your post !

After I completed the Mine field mission/quest I had a little chat with her and it was the end of the wasteland book quest.




> Load the save game made before you told her that the guide is crap, then do the rest of the missions she gives you, after you completed all of them you get a new perk that boosts some of your skills by 20%, a very much needed perk.



Thanks for the heads up. I already got some chems for dealing with mole rats and some stimpacks. BTW, I've made three saves

1. Before Talking with Moira
2. After Completing the waste land Book Quest by chatting her though the success percentage was 31% - but I did tried that for fun and it worked.
3. Talked to her but still I have not taken any new quest 



> Now head back to vance, talk to him, he gives you a gift, a new perk(I don't wanna give a spoiler, find out your self).
> 
> After that go to Moriarty and accept some missions from him and go to GNR.
> 
> There's about 90 or more main quests and 200 unmarked side quests to do(with all expansion packs).



Will continue my exploration in Fallout 3 - as there so much to accomplish !



> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry, but I'll PM the instructions now.


[/QUOTE]

Nothing to be sorry ! Just got them through PM


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone knows whether PS3 Slim is available in india or not ?

@Ethan 
Whats the length of gameplay for AC2 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone knows whether PS3 Slim is available in india or not ?


It's supposed to come out towards the end of this month or early December.



dinjo_jo said:


> @Ethan Whats the length of gameplay for AC2 ?


I'd say somewhere close to 15-18 hours.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

Currently Playing:

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/8662/cnc3game200911231338443.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/4816/cnc3game200911231338459.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/732/cnc3game200911231338259.jpg

Still as addictive as it used to be.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> I'm perfectly sane !! Can not you just use a little bit mild language ? If possible edit your post !
> 
> After I completed the Mine field mission/quest I had a little chat with her and it was the end of the wasteland book quest.
> 
> ...


There's only one set of mission moira gives you and you should do it, one of those missions(no spoiler) is actually tied to the main quest in a way and proves useful.

Since you talked her out of the mission its over, she won't give you any more mission.

And make lots of saves(I made 900 and believe me it proves useful later).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

Ethan, it's longer than AC, right? Currently studyin'. But only two days for exams to finish! Darn! I'm "gettin'" Splinter Cell: Double Agent after seein' the gameplay of SPCell: Conviction at TGS '09! Can't wait for it! I'm hopin' for 8+ score for The Saboteur. Guys, suggest some games. Please.


----------



## prat (Nov 23, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ethan, it's longer than AC, right? Currently studyin'. But only two days for exams to finish! Darn! I'm "gettin'" Splinter Cell: Double Agent after seein' the gameplay of SPCell: Conviction at TGS '09! Can't wait for it! I'm hopin' for 8+ score for The Saboteur. Guys, suggest some games. Please.



Go for Splinter cell Chaos Theory if you want stealth.Splinter cell series were mainly stealth action where you can complete the whole mission without killing anybody.Double Agent was a good stealth game but was very poorly desinged.It is still very enjoyable game but nothing like SP CT.

Don't expet it to be like SC Conviction.This game is very different to from other SC games.Infact if you go to UBISOFt forums you will see people very dissapointed with Conviction and i am also one of them.I wanted a proper sequel to Chaos Theory which Spliter Cell Douable Agent failed to provide.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2009)

Currently playing:
Grand Theft Auto: The Ballad of Gay Tony [X360]
Borderlands [PC]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

Darn! I'm half way through Double Agent. Sh*t! Suggest some games, people.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2009)

^ you want games???? Play word-web, sudoku, kakuro. The best you can get.

If you really want to play video games, please define the genre.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

^Any Phucin' genre, but not horror . Please I'm havin' a hard time to pass the time except for studyin'. Just Crysis-in'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2009)

Sid Meier's Civilization IV the best TBS game ever. Play it with heart. You will like it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2009)

^Only one!? That too a TBS? Please some action games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2009)

Come like that. Don't be a nab who says.. suggest me any genre.

Freedom Fighters[TPS]
Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay[FPS]


----------



## prat (Nov 23, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I'm half way through Double Agent. Sh*t! Suggest some games, people.


Double Agent is still a very good game.You will certainly enjoy it.I was just comparing it to the Chaos theory and Conviction.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

prat said:


> Double Agent is still a very good game.You will certainly enjoy it.I was just comparing it to the Chaos theory and Conviction.


Conviction isn't out yet, but Chaos Theory is the best till now, Pandora Tomorrow's great too but seems it has weird lighting issues with my GPU(and also with nVidia 8800 series and GT200 series).


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

Allright finished Modern Warfare 2.


there is nothing to write about it.it is an experience you need!

Modern Warfare is nothing compared to Modern Warfare 2.
this time infinity ward took a huge leap!!

the story takes turns and twists as rapidly as the game progresses.it wont give you a single time to breathe.
btw there is suspense in the story which i wont disclose here. 
The game is not about killing Vladimir Makarov.its about something else.Lets leave it to this.

btw as far as the story goes you will be chasing makarov from the devasted streets of newyork to the boneyards in afganisthan.
and every location has been set perfectly.infinity ward really needs an applause for setting up some beautiful locations for this game.

though there are various exciting moments in the game.but i found running through the rooftops of slums in rio de janeiro (brazil) when you are outnumbered by the enemies a bit more exciting.
driving a snowmobile is also worth mentioning.

the sceneries and gfx are very good.music fits perfectly with the situation and environment and is brilliantly done.

the ending was the most attractive part in mw.

but in mw2 it is absolutely amazing and brilliant.here there will be some interactive sequences and you have to apply a bit of your brian also.

Though the single player mode is a bit short but satisfying.i finished the game in 9 hours in regular mode.

All in all it gives you a movie like experience!!

HATS OFF!! FOR INFINITY WARD!!

_____SPOILER ALERT____(ONLY FOR THOSE WHO HAVE FINISHED IT)


All right guys if you wonder what that brain part has to do in the ending.

let me tell you at first while lying down i kept on staring  at the scene where price was being beaten up by *****.(i thought that it will auto end by price killing him!)after some time has passed i thought why the f*** that a$$#ole dosent stop beating price.game glitch...or....then i started moving the mouse....and rest you know..


*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/45877/2399933590105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb62.webshots.com/44861/2083393430105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/44483/2985407570105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb21.webshots.com/15572/2865135740105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/43636/2760645980105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/44918/2909564140105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/43035/2130357860105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 24, 2009)

^  9 hours to complete the game???? what took you so long?

****SPOILER ALERT*****
 Same in my case too. Not only in that.. But in that space shuttle mission, i thought it was a cinematic scene 

*******SPOILER ALERT******


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2009)

i played at regular.but generally it takes that much hour only.

generally i was trying out the weapons..lol!! and fooling around with rocket launchers.

but mainly i used sniper rifles and long range guns.that might have slowed me down.i did 'run and gun' at the end only.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

tkin said:


> There's only one set of mission moira gives you and you should do it, one of those missions(no spoiler) is actually tied to the main quest in a way and proves useful.
> 
> Since you talked her out of the mission its over, she won't give you any more mission.
> 
> And make lots of saves(I made 900 and believe me it proves useful later).



Yup I've already made around 306 saves 

As I told you before I've made three saves before talking with moira .. the save file that contains completed wasteland book quest - I will use it in the future to replay the game again 

I will continue by taking quests from moira .. as I love completing quests ...

But I will play the game by undertaking as many as quest possible ( from others too .. thats what I call a real fun


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 24, 2009)

Completed MW2 again on Veteran Mode took 11 hours to complete


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone started Stalker : Call of Pripyat


----------



## chavo (Nov 24, 2009)

hey guys can u tell me some games like Braid,Machinarium,World Of Goo,Trine?

btw just finished borderland awesome game
now i will nt going 2 play any big game as my exams r coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2009)

chavo said:


> btw just finished borderland awesome game


Solo or co-op? If solo, then this must prove that I really suck at RPG+FPS combination. I have been at this game since the day it released, but still on level 12. It's starting to bug me a bit, but I ain't giving up.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> i played at regular.but generally it takes that much hour only.
> 
> generally i was trying out the weapons..lol!! and fooling around with rocket launchers.
> 
> ...



hey Quan..excellent review. What config you play at.


----------



## chavo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Solo or co-op?




yup i finished in solo mode 
btw in which mission ur stuck?
i can help u
it will b my honor 2 help a great gamer  8)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2009)

chavo said:


> yup i finished in solo mode
> btw in which mission ur stuck?
> i can help u
> it will b my honor 2 help a great gamer  8)


LOL! Great gamer? 

Actually me and Sunny went into co-op mode with this game. The last I recall was getting our ass whooped by Roid Raged Psycho boss in the mission "Sledge: To The Safe House".  So yeah we died a lot on that mission and hence lost a lot of money. Eventually, we decided to head back to Zed's location and see if we could level up by getting a few side missions.


----------



## chavo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> "Sledge: To The Safe House".



o its easy mission
dude if ur getting f'd in such a easy mission wht will happen when u reach at the end of the game?

any way can any 1 tell me games like braid,world of goo?


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 24, 2009)

Currently addicted to *Mini Ninjas*:

Really cute,funny game with cartoonish graphics,platforming,magic and hack & slash fighting.Story is somewhat similar to Kungfu Panda.

Here are some screenshots:

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/3834/ninja2009112413101578.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6996/ninja2009112413103133.jpg
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1793/ninja2009112413104374.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/1139/ninja2009112413110140.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/1139/ninja2009112413110140.jpg
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/7239/ninja2009112413115064.jpg
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/1655/ninja2009112413142397.jpg
*img100.imageshack.us/img100/1393/ninja2009112413150714.jpg
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/3589/ninja2009112413212221.jpg
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/8536/ninja2009112413241497.jpg
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/349/ninja2009112413451220.jpg
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/8651/ninja2009112413454282.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2009)

@prat: S*it! I'ma very impatient guy, I think. I deleted that . Why didn't ye post fast, eh? No offense.

If quan took 9 hrs. to complete then I'll be able to enjoy that game! I'll start with Veteran mode itself, so I'll be havin' plenty of weekends to enjoy! I'm gonna get it this Saturday & Borderlands too. Any game suggestions, people? Please I need some.


----------



## prat (Nov 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @prat: S*it! I'ma very impatient guy, I think. I deleted that . Why didn't ye post fast, eh? No offense.
> 
> If quan took 9 hrs. to complete then I'll be able to enjoy that game! I'll start with Veteran mode itself, so I'll be havin' plenty of weekends to enjoy! I'm gonna get it this Saturday & Borderlands too. Any game suggestions, people? Please I need some.



Borderlands and MW2 will keep you glued to your pc for atleast a week.Sorry for DA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2009)

^Thank you, budd. Eh, I see to it when Conviction comes out! Can't wait for it. I feel sorry for Pandemic Studios, R.I.P. BTW, The Saboteur too is awesome. This is the game I'm currently playin':

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-17-.jpg
Sneakin' up his a$$!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-23-.jpg
Got "myself" a blade.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-30-.jpg
Great landmark.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415--1.jpg
Yeah! Altair!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-32-.jpg
The best part of the game, Leap of Faith!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-33-.jpg
Nobody saw me?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-40-.jpg
Ye tired Altair?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed_Dx102009-11-2415-41-.jpg
Awesome city!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^ u r getting 100 + FPS ??? wat resolution u r playing & settings ???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2009)

^Res. of 1440x900 and everythin' set to high. And forced AA through NVIDIA Control Panel & 3x in the game. People, I see shadows to be a bit lower in X360, will it look good? Will it not disappoint me? I've been a PC gamer for last 2 yrs. What are ye'r suggestions?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 24, 2009)

chavo said:


> o its easy mission
> any way can any 1 tell me games like braid,world of goo?



try out armadillo run......there's no story, but the puzzles are great fun...


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just finished Torchlight (main story part) this weekend.
Finished CoJ:BiB last weekend.

Currently also playing :
NFS Shift (unlocked all tiers but am not goo racer... so not able to control works upgraded viper :'(. will try a new car this weekend. 
Which car is best control... high acceleration at low speeds but also very hig traction in tiers???

RE5 Loving the graphics in the game and also apprecitate the avaliability of mouse controls ... Once hell of good survival horror game.  I have heard RE4 is better, but anywaysl i am loving this one.  Currently finished chapter 4-2. Playing 1 chapter per session.. which is around once or twice a week.. 

Next in Line:
BIA: HH... till i get my hands on MW2 
Hope MW2 wont cause problems running at high settings on my PC  I have faith in Activision  Its activision rite?? :O


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> Hope MW2 wont cause problems running at high settings on my PC  I have faith in Activision  Its activision rite?? :O


Infinity Ward, actually.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2009)

Allright guys heres a working co-op cod mw2 video.its multiplayer is currently under test.

[youtube]T-7OpFCLPyE[/youtube]

all the multiplayer interested persons please report here.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122522&page=2


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

Just completed Modern Warfare 2 ( got it on saturday and finished it on monday ) 

Fallout 3 -----

Got the mole rat repellent stick from moira. Took care of silver for moriarty and got 300 caps from silver and gave 100 caps to moriarty to know the location of his dad. I was traveling to galaxy radio station but in the way discovered graydith and a boy asking for help. Helped him and kill the source of those giant fire breathing ants with the help of the doctor though( phew! almost emptied all of my ammunition ).

Got out from there and went to the falls church. Helped a robot looking man to get his men out of a office building that was filled by some super mutants. Rescued him and got 100 caps. 

Another robot looking man was lying on the ground. Took his armor and helmet and a band. But when I was trying to use that armor it was asking for some sort of training. Any idea where can I get this training ???

Anyway, continued my explorartion around falls church. Got another office filled with robots. Destroyed them with a sledge hammer and got plenty of energy cells.

Found another underground tunnel that lead me to some food processing plant filled with ghouls with assault rifle. Killed almost all of them and got plenty of ammo


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> Just completed Modern Warfare 2 ( got it on saturday and finished it on monday )
> 
> Fallout 3 -----
> 
> ...


Two ways to get the training, if you have the operation anchorage expansion pack, do the mission, at the end you'll get a power armor, training is obtained then. 
But if you have the base game only then keep doing the main missions, after some time you'll enter the Citadel, there will be a guy who will give you power armor training, then only you can wear them, for now keep them stored in your house.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 26, 2009)

Finished exams! Yeah! This Sat., it's hell of a gunfight for me! Currently playin' Crysis WARHEAD. Man, ain't it awesome! Surely runs better than Crysis. Gotta get Crysis Wars to play multiplayer. Some of 'em screens.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2512-25-29-44.jpg
Great helmet!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2512-26-08-28.jpg
Is this..erm..real?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2512-55-14-17.jpg
What the hell's that?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2512-59-42-65.jpg
Oops! He he!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2513-00-08-56.jpg
Darn! Ice cold!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2513-00-37-82.jpg
Big darn wall.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2513-01-15-67.jpg
No problem, eh.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2513-03-05-39.jpg
What the...!?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2009-11-2513-25-12-32.jpg
Phew! I thought I was the only one here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2009)

Played this game called Ninja Blade. It's a DMC esque cheesy hack 'n' slash game. Wont go into much details but will tell you that the game specialises in :-

1) Cool hack 'n' slash gameplay
2) Tricky platforming
3) Heavy Stuttering problems
4) Irresponsive controls
5) A freeze after every hour of play which requires a restart
6) Console esque controls
7) Controls which need to changed every time the game starts
8) Technical glitches
9) Visual bugs
10) Cheesy animations and dialogues.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2009)

started fallout3 again.can anyone pls tell me when will i get some other weapons i am sick with this pistol.


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

^^
Yea that measly pellet gun. And it runs out too...!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> 5) A freeze after every hour of play which requires a restart


Precisely my problem as well. I uninstalled the game and it seems like I'll be playing it on the 360 itself. I don't mind the 30fps on the 360, at least the game is stable. 

Anyway, almost half way through GTA: The Ballad of Gay Tony. Rockstar has brilliantly framed each of these episodes which connects to the main storyline of GTA IV. We can spot Roman hanging out at the night clubs, A few characters from the Lost and the Damned, Brucie, "motor mouth" Gracie Ancelotti and even Niko (at the beginning) makes an appearance. It's amazing how they have tied up the storyline. The game itself is superb. The parachute diving is awesome and the sticky grenades are great addition to the arsenal. 

I hate the chopper handling with a controller. Having played GTA IV with mouse and keyboard, this is really tough. The auto aim really pays off on the console version. I couldn't understand the dancing mechanism either, a bit confusing. It's odd that I can't seem to find a lot of Hot Dog stands around Liberty city this time round, it's very hard to find one to refill my health. Rockstar have inserted a checkpoint system, which is a huge relief when completing the oh-so long missions.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

quan chi said:


> started fallout3 again.can anyone pls tell me when will i get some other weapons i am sick with this pistol.


Keep doing missions, along the way you will get some hunting rifles  and assault rifles from raiders and mutants, also combat shotguns. And here's the surprise, you'll get a mini nuke launcher after doing the GNR mission.

If you don't mind small spoilers look here: *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_3_weapons


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

^^nice now you are showing something good here.after how many missions will i get these right now i have to talk to some lady in springsville(something like that).


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

quan chi said:


> ^^nice now you are showing something good here.after how many missions will i get these right now i have to talk to some lady in springsville(something like that).


That's the first mission, you get hunting rifle and laser pistol(may also get combat shotgun) on the first mission moira gives you(the one in which you need to find food and medicine in a shopping mall), just go talk to her anytime in craterside supply in megaton and accept the mission.

BTW- Fallout 3 has a random spawn system, so everytime you do the same mission the weapons change, so its not possible for me to predict what you'll get on that 1st mission from moira, and remember your enemies will carry the weapons, so be careful.

Here's a fun tip: A bit later(when you reach lvl 8+) some enemies will throw grenades, using VATS you can blow it up on their hands before they throw it.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> Here's a fun tip: A bit later(when you reach lvl 8+) some enemies will throw grenades, using VATS you can blow it up on their hands before they throw it.



lol! lol! allright applying those patches will let you know after applying them.thanks for the help.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> Two ways to get the training, if you have the operation anchorage expansion pack, do the mission, at the end you'll get a power armor, training is obtained then.
> 
> But if you have the base game only then keep doing the main missions, after some time you'll enter the Citadel, there will be a guy who will give you power armor training, then only you can wear them, for now keep them stored in your house.



Thanks for the suggestion buddy 

I've the games of the year edition with those updates but I have not installed them yet so I'll have to try it with the base game version 

BTW, After eliminating all those ghouls in the mamas food processing center got plenty of ammo for the assault rifle 

Now I was heading back to Megaton again to store that power armor but in the way I have to deal with three lady raiders some here near a cemetary & then I found a metro station. 

Got into it, killed three ghost like ghouls and my level uped. Upgraded the perk with which I'm no able to carry 260 pounds 

When I got out of that station there was three guys who tried to kill me ( they have got some contract to kill me !! ) but neutralized them anyway


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 27, 2009)

@tkin 
Please dont post pictures of guns its a spoiler 

Completed MW2 on veteran took me 12 hours


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the suggestion buddy
> 
> I've the games of the year edition with those updates but I have not installed them yet so I'll have to try it with the base game version
> 
> ...


Nice, now do something, go back to food plant and carry all those assault rifles back to your house and keep it, needed in a later unmarked mission, also never leave any weapon behind, always carry them back to your house, these you can use to repair your weapons later, also make note that the repair skill is the most important in F3, better the cond. of a weapon more damage will be done by it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


dinjo_jo said:


> @tkin
> Please dont post pictures of guns its a spoiler
> 
> Completed MW2 on veteran took me 12 hours


Done, well, quan chi was getting a bit impatient.


----------



## chavo (Nov 27, 2009)

hey guys when Assassin Creed 2 is coming 4 PC?


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

chavo said:


> hey guys when Assassin Creed 2 is coming 4 PC?


Q1 2010, means anywhere from jan to march.


----------



## chavo (Nov 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> Q1 2010, means anywhere from jan to march.



WTF so Late 
Xbox 360's assassin is released then why so late 4 PC


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

MODERN WARFARE 2  is the best (fps) game i have ever played.and best it will be.i am now a fan of it.

even its multiplayer rocks anyone want to join.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

chavo said:


> WTF so Late
> Xbox 360's assassin is released then why so late 4 PC


I have two reason in my mind.

1. To increase console sales and make more profit.
2. nVidia is preventing them till fermi is launched.

But I think the 1st option is more accurate, after all since an 120$ card(GTS250) can play AC2 maxed out @ HD(minus the AA) most people would pirate the PC version.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2009)

@chavo :-

What the devs say about the delay :-
1) We are improving the game for the PC
2) Making it more efficient to run with all types of GPUs (okay not all types, atleast the ones with SM3.0 and 256+ MB VRAM).
3) Making it more visually pleading

What the real deal is :-
as tkin said 
1) Increase console sales
2) nVidia interruption

and
3) It will be pirated heavily on PC as compared to consoles
4) Sony and M$ push almost all devs to delay PC launches to increase their console sales


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

@Psycho [] - Yeah, how can they ever improve graphics for PC, eh? Darn! More Phucin' 3 or 4 months . I have lost all my hype for that game, we, PC users will be playin' when the console owners are bored of playin' it, sh*t! Have you bought yourself an X360 that you were tellin'? 

@tkin - Fermi's comin' out in Q1 '10? 

I'm super-addicted to Total Overdose, yeah . Is there any games - havin' good graphics - like Total Overdose? I love Mehico..err..Mexico . People, I'm gonna shop, suggest me Crysis-like, TO-like games, please. I have MW2 and Borderlands in my list, can't think of anymore.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2009)

I found Total Overdose to be crap game, although the soundtrack is awesome .

Molotov Cocktail Party


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Psycho [] - Yeah, how can they ever improve graphics for PC, eh? Darn! More Phucin' 3 or 4 months . I have lost all my hype for that game, we, PC users will be playin' when the console owners are bored of playin' it, sh*t! Have you bought yourself an X360 that you were tellin'?
> 
> @tkin - Fermi's comin' out in Q1 '10?
> 
> I'm super-addicted to Total Overdose, yeah . Is there any games - havin' good graphics - like Total Overdose? I love Mehico..err..Mexico . People, I'm gonna shop, suggest me Crysis-like, TO-like games, please. I have MW2 and Borderlands in my list, can't think of anymore.


Well, after trolling some forums I guess a paper launch about Jan 09, with some boards for reviews about Feb and a soft launch in march, expect full availability by April least.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

@tarey - Yeah, it's a crap game, Papa Muerta . GTA: SA was awesome if compared. But, that jumpin' and shootin'...uhh..Bullet Time-like, was awesome! BTW, people, suggest me some games, please, please....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2009)

Any one here - completed FALLOUT 3 all DLC 's ???

any one Explored all places in fallout 3 and also all quests ??

i continuously playing for 4 days still there is PITT, Point Lookout to complete


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

Come on, people. I wanna do this ->   BTW, thank you Digit for these great smilies


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Any one here - completed FALLOUT 3 all DLC 's ???
> 
> any one Explored all places in fallout 3 and also all quests ??
> 
> i continuously playing for 4 days still there is PITT, Point Lookout to complete


Me Me Me Me Me Me, just got a bit excited, anyway yes, I completed the whole game, with all DLCs and everything 3 times with total of nearly 500hrs logged in game, total size of my saves were 12gb(4gb each time).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

^12 gigs!? :eeksign: Darn! I'm installin' it right now, RIGHT NOW!! Yo! tkin, suggest some awesome *voice gap* awesome mods, a'ight?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

guys mw2 special op has an old and famous mission from mw.hope you got that now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah...i played it...its tough..but awesome..


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

have you completed that museum i tried many times..but till now coulnt beat.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

*No game suggestions, people!?*  I've got only 2 hrs. for Sat., please people, suggest me.  BTW, Borderlands worth it, right?


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

^Is there any need to increase font size? If people want to reply to your posts, then they will. Increasing font size is not gonna help.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2009)

^Grabbed ye'r attention, right? Please suggest, dude. I'm beggin'!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2009)

@NVIDIAGeek

Mario Forever,Contra,Road Rash...

Enuff for now....


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^12 gigs!? :eeksign: Darn! I'm installin' it right now, RIGHT NOW!! Yo! tkin, suggest some awesome *voice gap* awesome mods, a'ight?


Go here: *www.fallout3nexus.com/

I couldn't try out many mods as they caused massive issues with my card, anything from BSD to corrupt save files, after updating to patch 1.5 the mod manager became incompatible, the new one never worked for me. I suggest you finish the vanilla game first with DLCs and then go for mods. I'm playing it again, this is my fourth playthrough.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> Nice, now do something, go back to food plant and carry all those assault rifles back to your house and keep it, needed in a later unmarked mission, also never leave any weapon behind, always carry them back to your house, these you can use to repair your weapons later, also make note that the repair skill is the most important in F3, better the cond. of a weapon more damage will be done by it.



Stored that power armor in my house in megaton. Got info about android and I have to tell it to some doc in rivert city. Setr the quest " follow his footsteps " as my active mission. I was heading to galaxy radio station and I had to cross a river. Entered Tenelytown/friendship metro station. Killed three mole rats with repellent stcik and the 2nd chapter of moira's book quest completed. Killed some ghouls. There was two gates to get out from that metro station one is to capital wasteland and another to chevy chase.

Took the 2nd path anyway. Got out from that station. Met with some guys of lyon's pride. Reached to galaxy radio station with them. It was real easy and pleasant though 

Met with three dogs. Got the info that the scientist dad was headed to rivert city. Took aside mission - If help the dj to set up radio antena he will give me info of a military ammo cache


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> Go here: *www.fallout3nexus.com/
> 
> I couldn't try out many mods as they caused massive issues with my card, anything from BSD to corrupt save files, after updating to patch 1.5 the mod manager became incompatible, the new one never worked for me. I suggest you finish the vanilla game first with DLCs and then go for mods. I'm playing it again, this is my fourth playthrough.



Please dont say that , u completed all the quests in fallout 3 - u explored all the places 

u played the game with out cheats ?? 

Only i used this mod (video)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYbZrvGOTv8

Download link 

*planetfallout.gamespy.com/mods/122/House-Vault-Mod-PUBLIC-BETA-V1-1


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok ya.. it seems MW2 is from infinity ward  sorry for the mistake.

Just installed it. BiA:HH will wait. 
Wanted to complete RE5 before installing it... but cant wait hehe 

Will go home and play MW2 today..  only one day weekend for me.  darn office wont leave me on sundays too :'(


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> Stored that power armor in my house in megaton. Got info about android and I have to tell it to some doc in rivert city. Setr the quest " follow his footsteps " as my active mission. I was heading to galaxy radio station and I had to cross a river. Entered Tenelytown/friendship metro station. Killed three mole rats with repellent stcik and the 2nd chapter of moira's book quest completed. Killed some ghouls. There was two gates to get out from that metro station one is to capital wasteland and another to chevy chase.
> 
> Took the 2nd path anyway. Got out from that station. Met with some guys of lyon's pride. Reached to galaxy radio station with them. It was real easy and pleasant though
> 
> Met with three dogs. Got the info that the scientist dad was headed to rivert city. Took aside mission - If help the dj to set up radio antena he will give me info of a military ammo cache


Did you fight the behemoth there? that should be fun. Keep the fat man stored in your house, you only need it against behemoths.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> Please dont say that , u completed all the quests in fallout 3 - u explored all the places
> 
> u played the game with out cheats ??
> 
> ...


Hard to believe, ain't it? But I did, no cheats(well except used a no clip cheat once when I got stuck due to a physics glitch and nearest save was 1hrs old- but that's not really a cheat). I couldn't upload my savegames here, note that it will work for all but 300mb(4gb save compressed with 7-z ultra mode) will take me forever to upload.

This game is an addiction for me, would you believe that I gave up playing Batman: AA just to play F3(batman needs nVidia 186+ driver, F3 crashes anything after 178, so its a matter of choice), not only that a lot of other games showed performance improvement with 191 drivers but I ditched it.

OK, here's what I'll do, my exam finishes 25th, after that I will load my earlier save and show you a picture of my pip boy status screen. I logged about 400-500hrs in this game total, 1st time was about 180hrs, while the last two times are about 150hrs each.

By the way when I say finished I mean I finished all the quests, but in game there are 3 super rare encounters(random spawns, these I've missed in all my play throughs, this time I'll get it.)

Your default house can be decorated like that as well, pristine vending machine-check, weapon cache-check, clothes rack-check, misc. item rack-check, lab-check, infirmary-check, you can have all.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> Did you fight the behemoth there? that should be fun. Keep the fat man stored in your house, you only need it against behemoths.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Awesome dude !! 

I get lot of crashes after patching 1.7 ?? wat to do 

191 driver is a stupid one , god today i downloaded 195 its cool - BTW " mothership Zeta " is horrible one - the DRONE cannon is stupid weapon


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins (kick ass game)

and last couple SP missions in MW2


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Awesome dude !!
> 
> I get lot of crashes after patching 1.7 ?? wat to do
> 
> 191 driver is a stupid one , god today i downloaded 195 its cool - BTW " mothership Zeta " is horrible one - the DRONE cannon is stupid weapon


Two things to do.

1. Go back to 178 drivers, batman aa will be incompatible, others will be fine.
2.Create a back up of of saves, uninstall and reinstall  game, install un-official 1.5 patch from here: *www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3808
Follow all instructions on that page carefully.
Play game, do not install 1.7 patch, not needed, all that patch does is add GFW achievements for DLCs. 


Yes, drone cannon is bogus, but look out for a weapon call the Destabilizer, it's a modified Alien Disintegrator(unique) with massive damage, other stuffs to look out for are Captain's Sidearm(unique), Cryo Grenade(not unique but low in quantity), Alien Power Modules, Alien Epoxy(get as many as you can, repairs any weapons regardless of your repair skill).

A fair warning, after completing  the mission you can go back to the ship but most of the areas are locked away and can't be visited, so collect all stuffs and put it in a locker in the Engineering Core, otherwise they are gone. Make sure to visit the weapons research lab, maintenance level and waste disposal in between missions.


Mothership zeta is bad, my fabs are The Pitt, Broken Still, Point Lookout. Op Anchorage is also boring but has the best graphics in the entire game, atleast that's the best looking sky I've even seen in a game(and yes, I'm comparing it to crysis)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> Two things to do.
> 
> 1. Go back to 178 drivers, batman aa will be incompatible, others will be fine.
> 2.Create a back up of of saves, uninstall and reinstall  game, install un-official 1.5 patch from here: *www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3808
> ...



completed anchorage now , playing POINT LOOKOUT now  --> Point lookout is very creepy & weird :eeksign:


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

Darn! Point Lookout's creepy?  BTW, Crysis' graphics are so awesome with CCC v2.21 config, it makes my fps go wild! Awesome, Crytek! Just awesome! Can't wait to see how Crysis 2 is! I'm .

[*offtopic:* I'm usin' Win7 Ultimate 64-bit with this *Phucin' GF9800GTX+* card, the problem is, when I install AVG Free 9.0, it freezes at startup, the same way my Vista was. But after uninstallin' it, it's stable. Which anti-virus do ye guys recommend for this s*itty PC with Win7, ]


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Point Lookout's creepy?  BTW, Crysis' graphics are so awesome with CCC v2.21 config, it makes my fps go wild! Awesome, Crytek! Just awesome! Can't wait to see how Crysis 2 is! I'm .
> 
> [*offtopic:* I'm usin' Win7 Ultimate 64-bit with this *Phucin' GF9800GTX+* card, the problem is, when I install AVG Free 9.0, it freezes at startup, the same way my Vista was. But after uninstallin' it, it's stable. Which anti-virus do ye guys recommend for this s*itty PC with Win7, ]


I used avast for 3yrs now with no issue so far(I had an ATI X1900XTX before), just try it out.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Point Lookout's creepy?  BTW, Crysis' graphics are so awesome with CCC v2.21 config, it makes my fps go wild! Awesome, Crytek! Just awesome! Can't wait to see how Crysis 2 is! I'm .
> 
> [*offtopic:* I'm usin' Win7 Ultimate 64-bit with this *Phucin' GF9800GTX+* card, the problem is, when I install AVG Free 9.0, it freezes at startup, the same way my Vista was. But after uninstallin' it, it's stable. Which anti-virus do ye guys recommend for this s*itty PC with Win7, ]


Oh, point lookout is creepy but no ghosts, nothing to be afraid of , except some ghouls, the environments a bit spooky , what do you expect to find in a swamp affected by nuclear fallout??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

^Ghouls sh*t! BTW, switchin' to avast! Home Edition. Ye'r usin' Win7, right? Yo man, please suggest some new, good games, budd. I'm goin' to shop at 3 PM.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ghouls sh*t! BTW, switchin' to avast! Home Edition. Ye'r usin' Win7, right? Yo man, please suggest some new, good games, budd. I'm goin' to shop at 3 PM.


I'm using dual boot, most of the time I'm on XP SP3, but for gaming and testing I switch to Win 7 RC (dad won't buy it now, says no GPU next year then), right now I'm playing Fallout 3, Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars and Command and Conquer Red Alert 3. Also sometimes Scorpion Disfigured and COD 4 max difficulty(darn, still can't finish it).

New games? Well, there's Borderlands, MW2 and Dragon Age Origins, besides these no new game so far is launched for PC


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

^Ye hear 'bout *yawn, excuse me* Win7?  But, not me, I'm legit! Thank you, tkin. Borderlands, check. MW2, checked a long time ago , Dragon Age? Well, maybe. ACII, checked on 1 June itself, sh*t Ubi .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin.. you are tempting to resume fallout 3. I played it 4 days ago. I took bunch of scientist along with DAD to some purification station. There, in control room they are doing some random stuff. What to do????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

@vamsi - Didn't understand. Screen?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2009)

this thread is under the attack of smilies.....
anyway has anyone played a small game named *BALLANCE*? it was released way back in 2004 but its an awesome game for platform/puzzle lovers..its not really puzzling, you just have to guide a ball to its destination through an assortment of ways....but its pretty challenging....i am currently on the last level (level 12)which is just too damn tough...

@quan chi- i stopped playing that museum level after repeated deaths.......
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> tkin.. you are tempting to resume fallout 3. I played it 4 days ago. I took bunch of scientist along with DAD to some purification station. There, in control room they are doing some random stuff. What to do????




don't you have to go downstairs to some level & clean or do something in the purification pipes? i played the game a long time ago...so don't remember exactly...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

^I've played Ballance, it's awesome! I still play it (& Arcade Lines) when some'n's downloadin'. Great game for leisure.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> tkin.. you are tempting to resume fallout 3. I played it 4 days ago. I took bunch of scientist along with DAD to some purification station. There, in control room they are doing some random stuff. What to do????



Still more to complete - my gameplay hours exceeded 242 Hours in 2week  still i need to complete 3 DLC's !!!

my computer is now over heating , got 3 times severe headache in 2 weeks ( this game is some wat metal game making me mental)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally completed The Ballad of Gay Tony. WOW! My respect for Rockstar has grown even more. What an end to the whole Liberty City story. I clocked a healthy 12 hours for this game for the main storyline. Developers should really take cue from what a true DLC actually means. I still have to complete The Lost and the Damned, so that's another 12 hours I suppose. Hope this makes it to the PC and everyone can enjoy the true experience. It was well worth it. Kudos Rockstar!


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Point Lookout's creepy?  BTW, Crysis' graphics are so awesome with CCC v2.21 config, it makes my fps go wild! Awesome, Crytek! Just awesome! Can't wait to see how Crysis 2 is! I'm



What is this...???


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> tkin.. you are tempting to resume fallout 3. I played it 4 days ago. I took bunch of scientist along with DAD to some purification station. There, in control room they are doing some random stuff. What to do????


Now your dad gives you instructions to do some jobs, basic ones like installing fuses, turning valves etc, no fighting. At times it becomes a bit confusing, make sure to always follow your radar and most important listen to your dad.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2009)

asigh said:


> What is this...???



Fallout 3 DLC's 

U dint play fallout 3 ??


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 29, 2009)

MCF, Karoshi and Batman demo....


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 29, 2009)

right now me playin 
1. Unreal Tournament 2004 (awesome game  fighting fighting !!)
2. Moto GP URT 3


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2009)

tkin said:


> Did you fight the behemoth there? that should be fun. Keep the fat man stored in your house, you only need it against behemoths.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Yup, I fought with the big yellow giant and got the fat man. But I'm now lost in the underground metro stations. There are just many where to go!! and I was sick to fight with ghouls. At last found a way point that directs to some tech museum but again lost the track and got to place where was scavenger on a some shop. Bought some stuffs from her.

After I got out of there I have to fight with three talons or something ( those guys contracted to kill me!! ). Got a combat shotgun from them.

After that gain entered in the underground metro lines. At last got out of there to the capital wasteland and met with a man who was living in a house with two whores. Got out from there, fought with three raiders, met with a scavenger again who does not have much to offer, headed straight, fought with two scorpion looking men who throws some kind of mud like stuff. Killed three super mutants on a top of building.

Walked to that direction and again entered in some irradiated metro staion. There are more ghouls and the radiation level also too high. Now I'm kinda lost. If i can't find a suitable way I will got out from there and will head to
rivert city by taking a different way.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 29, 2009)

left for dead 2.

[youtube]FIjZhhyziJM[/youtube]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2009)

^^
Looks great!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 29, 2009)

yes play it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2009)

I am comprehensively addicted to Dragon Age origins. Played about 5 hours today. Still got 40 hours of story mode left. I am desperate to complete this.It is turning to be the best RPG game I have ever played. Amazing presentation.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just started and completed MW2 yesterday. Amazing game. 
I tried writing a review of it here... but this stupic company shutdown policy made my pc shutdown after about 1200 words... man am totally pissed now!!!  my first attempt went all to waste!!! (

Anyways.. just wanted to say its certainly one of the best fps game package that i have ever played. My previous fav was CoJ:BiB... this surpasses it quite a lot.. especially towards the end.. when the twist comes... and the ending. wow... felt like an edge of the seat war-action thriller movie that i am acting in...


----------



## drost77 (Nov 29, 2009)

started playing unreal tournament 3, and boy its a great leap over UT2004 and quite a fabulous game. Also DiRT is a good game for car simulation.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2009)

Borderlands


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2009)

After much effort got out of that irradiated metro station. Fought with around 10 super mutants and got a minigun. Yeah now I can use the 5mm rounds 

After that got into some kind of dump land underground station. Killed many Ferrell ghouls there. Got out from there and discovered city mall. Fought with around 6 super mutants and got into the tech museum


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2009)

topgear said:


> After much effort got out of that irradiated metro station. Fought with around 10 super mutants and got a minigun. Yeah now I can use the 5mm rounds
> 
> After that got into some kind of dump land underground station. Killed many Ferrell ghouls there. Got out from there and discovered city mall. Fought with around 6 super mutants and got into the tech museum




I think u wont be coming out from the DC-s main land for a long time enjoy the Mutant & Ghouls 

Minigun is the worst weapon in fallout IMO , try to get secret weapons like alien blaster & vengence


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally, my dreams are comin' true! Got myself Modern Warfare 2 and Borderlands! Yeah! Installin' MW2 right now! Will install Borderlands later. Awesome! I'll be playin' MW and MW2 back-to-back, you know why. Woohoo!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Finally, my dreams are comin' true! Got myself Modern Warfare 2 and Borderlands! Yeah! Installin' MW2 right now! Will install Borderlands later. Awesome! I'll be playin' MW and MW2 back-to-back, you know why. Woohoo!



very short campaign !!1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

^Multiplayer! And, oh, of course, there's Borderlands! Yeah!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2009)

Which character should i choose in Borderland ? Solider ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

^Yeah, that's what I chose! BTW, screens of MW2! I can't believe I have that game! Reminds me of June 1st. ACII, where are ye?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-11-3016-25-45-38.jpg
Great faction.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-11-3016-33-44-93.jpg
What the hell's he doin'? Ain't this a modern warfare.

Super action from the start of the game, just like Crysis! And yeah, I now agree, it looks awesome!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2009)

Why such a chaotic behaviour ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

^For what!?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

More screens, people. I don't know how many times "I" died. The controls were kinda awkward.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-11-3017-49-06-68.jpg
E3 '09! Sh*t!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-11-3017-50-08-40.jpg
What a drop! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-11-3017-50-56-15.jpg
Phew!


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Why such a chaotic behaviour ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

^Can anybody tell me what the hell's goin' on?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Can anybody tell me what the hell's goin' on?



nothing yaar just kidding on u !! u carry on wid more screen shots


----------



## quan chi (Nov 30, 2009)

fear2 project origin also holds some damn shivering moments.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

@damn - *sigh* Thank you. It'll be flooded soon.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I think u wont be coming out from the DC-s main land for a long time enjoy the Mutant & Ghouls
> 
> Minigun is the worst weapon in fallout IMO , try to get secret weapons like alien blaster & vengence



Thanks for the info. Any idea - about where I can got those guns ?

Killed all those super mutants in the tech museum and got that dish. Got ouit from their and again had to fight with hordes of super mutants. Forgot to use the 5 stealth boy that I had ... still I'm saving them for future use 

Ok placed that dish on the right place ... Discovered a place and took a mission where a guy told to get some abraham licoln stuff for him. 

Got those stuff from the ghouls leaving place thogh had to fought with around 10 ferral ghouls. Returned that licoln artifact to that giy who told me to do so and got 200 caps  he told me to find some slave ( forgot the name but I had no idea where I can find him )

BTW, traded some info about the missing android in ghouls living place ... 
bought some stuffs like stimpacks and reapired some of stuffs ( but my combat shotgun is broken .. I think I have to find another one anyway ) left only 1 caps 

Met with a men at a bar who told me to kil a ghoul named greeta ... if I do so he wil give a the contract of charon ... is that really useful guys ?

BTW, talked with a ranger girl that was lying on the a doctors chamber .. she told me to rescue her two members from a building ... but I told her that I'll think about it.. after that when I got to her after some time I'm not getting that mission so that I can rescue those members ... but I'll play the game without that anyway.

Now again entered in the lincoln's room in the museum fort some stuffs


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2009)

Time for The Saboteur. I was tempted to pick up the 360 version, but the PC version came out just in time. Now only hope it's optimised properly.


----------



## Mike84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, installed BIA: HH at midnight last night asn started playing it in full visuals. The fps was playable, but the visuals was not that impressive. I was expecting a bit better textures. May be cause my last 2 fps are CoJ:BiB and MW2  and currently also playing RE5 slowly . 
Still, i didnt like the gameplay too, not sure why. This is the same reason i didnt play the earlier ones of the series. It doesnt matter where i hit the guy... i just have to hit them for this number of times to kill them. No value for headshots??? :X . Uninstalled it right after the starting training part. Very disappointed.  Will install Wolfenstien tonight. Hopefully it would be better than this.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> More screens, people. I don't know how many times "I" died. The controls were kinda awkward.
> 
> 
> E3 '09! Sh*t!
> ...



What rig config you using. That is high FPS.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 1, 2009)

Saboteur is out ? I had heard its a free roaming game like Assassins Creed Any Reviews out yet for it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 1, 2009)

new prince of perisa coming...POP the forgotten sands!! 
*prince-of-persia.us.ubi.com/
heard that its a sequel to sands of time..


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 1, 2009)

Playing DIRT 2 PC DEMO..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2009)

@asigh - Ah! Somebody's carin' for my screens. tkin's specs. BTW, yeah, Ethan, The Saboteur's out? Heard it's releasin' on Dec. 8! Goddarn! It's the last BEST game of this year for me! It's on my top 5 list too. Please tell me - if ye'r havin' it - how's it? Poor ol' Pandemic . BTW, which's THE best PoP game, people?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 1, 2009)

You have to calm down.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2009)

^A'ight. Sands of Time THE best PoP game?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2009)

Saboteur leaked? Man now I got 3 new games to play.  James Cameron's Avatar, Dirt 2 and Saboteur.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2009)

^Yo Sun! DX11, I guess? Goddarn! You're the real deal, know what I mean? And as ye'r tag says, you are Gamer! Lucky you, man, lucky you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2009)

No Dx11 yet. Gonna get a Dx11 card soon enough though.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2009)

Now I am addicted to Borderlands, best starting cutscene ever. It start same as STALKER, your character is very weak and guns are useless. Then you hunt, search and stash for better stats and guns + powers. I have chosen Siren (Lilith) as the player. It gets better with time. I just mauled few Skags to pulp under my vehicle. Watchout for The Hills Have Eyes type hilly-billies attacking you with razor sharp blades, its freaky with the large hilly billy dude. One more thing, never take a higher level mission than you current level. You will be simply outnumbered in stats.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2009)

Fallout 3 updates 

Ok. Searched deep into licoln's room in the museum and killed feral ghouls and glowing one also. Got plenty of 10mm bullets and shotgun shells 

BTW, found licoln's hat, recorded voice, a poster and a repeater 
yipeee! now I will be able to use those .44 magnum ammos  

Sold unnecessary items to ghouls named lilian and trded lincoln stuff with that guy who needed them but I have not sold the repeater 

Headed to the capitol building, got there after a hard fire fight with those taloons, got into east wing and killed those super muties.

Got out from there and and saw the rangers building or something but entered into the capitol building again for more loots. Saw the fight taloon vs. super muties and a big ginat. The big ginat killed them all and I killed the big ginat with fatman anyway and got lenty of ammo.

Will hunt for more in the capitol building


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone please provide a short review on Saboteur


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2009)

Imma have the Saboteur in a couple o' hours


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2009)

Currently playing Ninja Gaiden II on chapter 5 currently.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

@Social - Darn! I'm 

@Sun - Fermi or HD5970, eh?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2009)

^
Dunno. Let nVidia throw what they got. Then only I'll choose.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

^Got yourself The Saboteur, my friend?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got my Diamondback 3G , woo hoo


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 2, 2009)

urban terror


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

Yo, leftie! Lucky you. I'm usin' this Phucin' sh*t! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/02122009058.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> Fallout 3 updates
> 
> Ok. Searched deep into licoln's room in the museum and killed feral ghouls and glowing one also. Got plenty of 10mm bullets and shotgun shells
> 
> ...


If you get tired of fighting ghouls then there is a way to stop them from attacking you(not the other way around, you can still kill em), go to the bottom left of the map, find tenpenny tower and do the mission, I won't give any spoilers but remember it works only in one way(if you finish the mission in other ways, it won't work).

That repeater is one of the most powerful weapons in the game, ammo is scarce but useful, I once killed a behemoth with it(sneak attack, critical with some mean perks and of-coarse my companion helped with a gigantic gatling laser)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

**SPOILER** The Ghoul Mask actually works? I've tried sneakin' past 'em ghouls but they spot me! And I'm not goin' near 'em. Tell me somethin' of it's worth? And is there any way of gettin' it without killin' the people of Tenpenny Tower? I mean, avoidin' the ghouls enterin' the Tower and killin' 'em all! **SPOILER**


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought tkin was logging off till 25th December.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> I thought tkin was logging off till 25th December.


Not really, due to CAT exam delay ours got hailed back to 14th, it was on 8th before, so 6 days more, I have time to spare.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

tkin said:


> Not really, due to CAT exam delay ours got hailed back to 14th, it was on 8th before, so 6 days more, I have time to spare.


 CAT.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> **SPOILER** The Ghoul Mask actually works? I've tried sneakin' past 'em ghouls but they spot me! And I'm not goin' near 'em. Tell me somethin' of it's worth? And is there any way of gettin' it without killin' the people of Tenpenny Tower? I mean, avoidin' the ghouls enterin' the Tower and killin' 'em all! **SPOILER**


Yes. It can be obtained without killing a single person in Tenpenny tower and it works damn good, it never failed me, not even in DLCs(point lookout).

How to do--[Spoiler, highlight text to read] Accept mission from tenpenny(the head guard, forgot name), go talk to the head ghoul and tell him that you can convince tenpenny to let them in. Go talk to tenpenny about letting ghouls in and he asks you to convince 5 people in order to do that, go convince them, then return to tenpenny and he says yes to the proposition, return to ghoul and get mask.
You need some heavy speech skills though, with Charisma 5+, you need 70+ speech skills at least to try it, 80+ gives more chance, and also make sure to save before the speech challenges and load the save if you fail.

If you put ghoul mask and wear any head gear(except hats) then it automatically unloads, so make sure that it stays.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2009)

tkin said:


> Yes. It can be obtained without killing a single person in Tenpenny tower and it works damn good, it never failed me, not even in DLCs(point lookout).
> 
> How to do--[Spoiler, highlight text to read] Accept mission from tenpenny(the head guard, forgot name), go talk to the head ghoul and tell him that you can convince tenpenny to let them in. Go talk to tenpenny about letting ghouls in and he asks you to convince 5 people in order to do that, go convince them, then return to tenpenny and he says yes to the proposition, return to ghoul and get mask.
> You need some heavy speech skills though, with Charisma 5+, you need 70+ speech skills at least to try it, 80+ gives more chance, and also make sure to save before the speech challenges and load the save if you fail.
> ...



Ghoul mask never worked in other places ! 

Y this gauss rifle is very waste weapon in fallout 3 !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2009)

The Saboteur:

**WARNING*: NSFW Images (Kids ain't allowed to look either)*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52492_tdspv/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2008-58-01-89.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52493_avxjj/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2008-58-29-42.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52494_hm4to/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-00-03-06.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52495_2pvkw/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-02-31-35.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52496_pzyys/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-02-38-01.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52497_m5shu/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-04-13-21.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52498_9akhh/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-19-33-10.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52499_xu9rg/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-19-44-90.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52500_4sumh/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-21-50-93.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52501_nl547/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-21-54-39.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52502_9qwhn/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-22-01-23.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52503_zhyks/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-38-12-89.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

Is it just me or the graphics are really garbage?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is it just me or the graphics are really garbage?


They are indeed and without AA, it looks even worse.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

^
That wasn't expected


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> That wasn't expected


Tell me 'bout it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

This totally sucks! Waiting for a game for so long just to find out that it looks like ****! Are the graphics really as bad as they look in those screenshots you posted? No AA? You kiddin' me?
Do the console versions suck as much as the PC version? If they don't then I'm gettin' this for X360.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> This totally sucks! Waiting for a game for so long just to find out that it looks like ****! Are the graphics really as bad as they look in those screenshots you posted? No AA? You kiddin' me?
> Do the console versions suck as much as the PC version? If they don't then I'm gettin' this for X360.


This is with everything maxed out to the extent that this game can offer. I'm not sure about the console version, but it doesn't look too promising on that either. The frame rates are wobbly as well, must wait till I get the E8400 processor.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 3, 2009)

@Ethan
Can you please give a brief review of Saboteur?
Just to decide whether to waste my bandwidth or not


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

The graphics ain't garbage, it looks quite good, but it's jagged. Let me try with my NVIDIA card . When I saw GTA IV for the first time, it sucked 'cause it wasn't havin' AA. Maybe Ethan'll like it later, just like Bionic Commando. But this game is so WWII, I'm sure gonna get this. 'Cause I waited for it from June 1st! Is this the only sandbox-WWII game? 

@tkin - Great! I'll try out. Thank you.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ghoul mask never worked in other places !
> 
> Y this gauss rifle is very waste weapon in fallout 3 !


Then something is wrong with your game, I'm guessing a corrupt save game, cause Ghoul Mask works flawlessly everywhere, I tried it in the main game, in point lookout(very handy, add the Chinese stealth armor and high sneak skill to that and you can virtually play point lookout without taking a single hit), in mothership zeta, also in broken steel(subway) and it worked EVERYTIME, I'll put some screenshots after my exams to prove it.
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Ghoul_Mask

Gauss rifle is extremely useful, with 100 base damage and x5 critical mutiplier and 50 critical damage if you use this weapon as a sniper rifle and have good amount of luck(6+) then you can kill almost any creature in the game with one headshot(provided the shot is critical so max damage is 150 everytime) also note that a successful headshot knock down you enemy long enough for you/your companion to close gap and take out the enemy.

Note that, due to a bug the gauss rifle is almost useless in V.A.T.S mode, it is not fixed yet so use the scope.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Saboteur:
> 
> **WARNING*: NSFW Images (Kids ain't allowed to look either)*
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52492_tdspv/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2008-58-01-89.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52493_avxjj/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2008-58-29-42.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52494_hm4to/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-00-03-06.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52495_2pvkw/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-02-31-35.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52496_pzyys/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-02-38-01.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52497_m5shu/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-04-13-21.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52498_9akhh/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-19-33-10.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52499_xu9rg/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-19-44-90.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52500_4sumh/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-21-50-93.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52501_nl547/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-21-54-39.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52502_9qwhn/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-22-01-23.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52503_zhyks/Saboteur%202009-12-03%2009-38-12-89.jpg


OK, Graphics is garbage, what about gameplay?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

^Graphics are garbage? How come? Tell me what "garbage" is in that?

@Ethan - *No offense*. But, why did you ever take those "goddarn it!" screens?


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Graphics are garbage? How come? Tell me what "garbage" is in that?
> 
> @Ethan - *No offense* But why did you ever take those "goddarn it!" screens?


Just view them full size, if you can't understand then................

No AA, low res texture(like mafia, yes that car looks like cars in mafia), lighting is bad, pardon me if this looks good to you.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 3, 2009)

*THE SABOTEUR

A SHORT PREVIEW.*

_ELECTRONICS ARTS
PANDEMIC STUDIOS
Category: Action
Release Dates
N Amer - 12/08/2009_

allright guys i have played this game only for testing purpose therefore it is only a preview. you also might have understood why preview.

anyways the game is sandbox type and opens up in 1940's.where paris is still under the german occupation.the protagonist of the game is Sean Devlin an irish mecanic turned driver. i will here only stick to the gameplay.

THE GAME IS STRICTLY FOR ADULTS.As it has a lot of nudity.

The opening of the game is damn good lol.

About the gameplay.well what will you get when you mix GTA4, Assasins creed and Mafia.

yes there are lot of elements present in the game which will remind you of those titles.

there is a car race which will remind you exactly of mafia.but it has a twisted ending.

you can even climb buildings and slide through ropes.

rest as upto the level which i have played the game seemed a bit boring to me.
the story seemed to pick up a bit slow.to be precise its a bit slow paced.​
here are some screenshots.

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/46434/2955815270105451885S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb40.webshots.com/41831/2314650170105451885S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/11892/2939983110105451885S200x200Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb49.webshots.com/42288/2981930610105451885S200x200Q85.jpg*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/43763/2998237650105451885S200x200Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/28917/2313450430105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb17.webshots.com/46096/2276282590105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/4955/2203770110105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb58.webshots.com/42809/2038896480105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/19505/2626975390105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/42658/2858933110105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

@tkin - Yea, as I said, it's jagged like GTA IV. Let's hope for a patch, just like they gave us an awesome SHIFT patch (v1.02). Come on, EA.

@quan - Darn! It looks interestin'. The last great game of this super year! Now that's what we call "screens!" . Hopin' for a patch to censor those Phucin' things.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 3, 2009)

Loaded up the game only to find it getting stuck!!
Checked out TPB, comments tell that the game has problems with ATI cards!!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 3, 2009)

allright i forgot to mention you can turn nudity on and off.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2009)

Guys , no mods does not mean we don't have rules. Please don't discuss pirtd downloads.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 3, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Guys , no mods does not mean we don't have rules. Please don't discuss pirtd downloads.



for others i dont know.

As i have mentioned mine is just a *testing preview.*8)

and does not contain any type of detailed information.it only explains what you can expect from it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

Catalyst 9.12 will iron out all the hanging and poor performance issues for ATI users. Wait for it or push your luck.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

@quan - Thank God! Phew! Got 3 new games. Borderlands, MW2 and NFS: SHIFT! The Saboteur's next week.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

RDR's releasin' in April next year! But only for consoles . Darnit!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 3, 2009)

Sabetour does have some issues with Ati Card


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

^^
Arrey, Catalyst 9.12 is optimized for The Saboteur. Just wait for it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

Please someone, post DiRT 2 DX9 or DX10 screens. Know why?


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Please someone, post DiRT 2 DX9 or DX10 screens. Know why?


Look here, absolutely no difference but somewhere I read massive FPS drop due to tesselation(30% drop).

*www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,699998...ics-compared-Update-New-comparisons/Practice/
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Found it:

*Dirt 2 DX9 VS DX11 Comparison*

*www.bit-tech.net/gaming/pc/2009/12/01/directx-11-performance-first-look-dirt-2/3

From the Article: 



> After the epic disappointment that was DirectX 10, and a few promising DirectX 11 press releases and rumours floating around, we were hoping for a lot more than the Dirt 2 demo delivers. We should reiterate that this is a demo and as such the final game may see some improvement in terms of performance, be it on release or via patches later down the line. We should also point out that whether on DirectX 9 or DirectX 11 mode, the game looked considerably better than it did when we reviewed it on the Xbox 360, though this will come as no surprise to PC gamers.
> 
> We can’t help but feel that it will take a developer creating a game for DirectX 11 from the ground up before we really start to see its potential unlocked. In the meantime, *if the Colin McRae: Dirt 2 demo is anything to go by, we’d take the perfectly decent execution and frame rate boost that DirectX 9 mode delivers.*



So: 
DX11- Epic Fail(based on Dirt 2)
DX10-Mega Epic Fail(based on Crysis and others like DMC4)
DX9- Win(based on every game that runs on it and on DX10,11)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2009)

@ Ethan 

How much FPS do get with HD4850 foe "SABOTEUR" , u play in HD resolution !


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

the game is capped at 60fps.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

tkin said:


> If you get tired of fighting ghouls then there is a way to stop them from attacking you(not the other way around, you can still kill em), go to the bottom left of the map, find tenpenny tower and do the mission, I won't give any spoilers but remember it works only in one way(if you finish the mission in other ways, it won't work).
> 
> That repeater is one of the most powerful weapons in the game, ammo is scarce but useful, I once killed a behemoth with it(sneak attack, critical with some mean perks and of-coarse my companion helped with a gigantic gatling laser)



Will keep the hints in mind 

Anyway, got to the GNR building after much effort. 

In the way killed around 8 super mutant brute and a super mutie with a rocket launcher in it's hand stading on some building. Discovered a house where there was a robot lying in the floor. Activated it's protection mode but was not able to avail it's services as a already wiped and cleaned that hostile filled area 

Reached in the GNR building and talled with the 3 dog ( after completing the quest ). Got 400XP points and now I'm in level 12 

BTW, where can I get the power armored traing. They ( the guards on patrol ) suggested me to talk some guy but also said he won't talk with me without some one's permission and told me to find that guy in the lab.

Now where I can find the LAB in the GNR building ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> Will keep the hints in mind
> 
> Anyway, got to the GNR building after much effort.
> 
> ...



Wat lab - medical lab , u can stole some of the stimpaks from the 3 dog ! I dont think there is doctor available there .

Get the Ghoul mask first then it ll be easyto move thru the tunnels , by completing tennpenny tower quest u ll get ghoul mask . (help roy philips)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Ethan
> 
> How much FPS do get with HD4850 foe "SABOTEUR" , u play in HD resolution !


It varied between 22-50fps, depending on the location. The major drop occurs when there is high crowd density or you drive a vehicle at high speed.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone knows where PS3 games are available for cheap getting PS3 tomorrow no online stores please, in Mumbai


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 4, 2009)

@dinjo_jo.. Try Alfa in Irla market in Vile Parle west. They sell games around rs200 lesser than the mkt price. If u find some other cheaper place let us know...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2009)

^^
200 eh?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2009)

PS3 games cost Rs-1700-3400....and as far as I know it hasn't been modded yet.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*quan chi* you are very irritating man!  Why post when you are going to delete them? Use PM or don't post at all. This is as irritating as the other irritation. 

At the very least, edit your post, replace all content with "deleted because I am ashamed of my own posts"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone knows where PS3 games are available for cheap getting PS3 tomorrow no online stores please, in Mumbai


My advice would be to get used games from IVG or Techenclave forum. Most of the time they just use it for one session and sell it off, most recent titles that is. If you want the older titles then that can be availed at much cheaper price as well. If you want brand new ones, then get the titles which have hit Platinum Series status as they retail for Rs.1,499.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> *quan chi* you are very irritating man!  Why post when you are going to delete them? Use PM or don't post at all. This is as irritating as the other irritation.
> 
> At the very least, edit your post, replace all content with "deleted because I am ashamed of my own posts"




lol lol didnt knew man you read all those.
ok no deletion from now.
__________________________________________ was testing this.
*i48.tinypic.com/2j5g9yw.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/1zb5w76.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/v42uk4.jpg*i46.tinypic.com/11jq5h4.jpg*i50.tinypic.com/2q1cw28.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

^Is that the mission you are on right now?


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks quan for heeding the not-so-humble suggestion.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 4, 2009)

quan chi said:


> lol lol didnt knew man you read all those.
> ok no deletion from now.
> __________________________________________ was testing this.
> *i48.tinypic.com/2j5g9yw.jpg
> ...




me too on that mission.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Is that the mission you are on right now?



yep completed that. and now in the mission after that.black n white..its a kinda spoiler therefore wont post.

anyways you might have completed that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys a subtle request, please don't quote images.

@quan: I'm way ahead. Almost 44% through the game. Skylar is HAWT!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

yes agree with that. please don't quote images


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

there are various techinical faults or glitches in the game which i wont tell now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Talking about The Saboteur? The game hangs for me every 15 mins


I was worried about this issue and had almost decided to get the 360 version, but thankfully, no issues for me so far.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

actually this video interested me.but unfortunately it is quite different from the video.
[youtube]buj7dR5AdKY[/youtube]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> My advice would be to get used games from IVG or Techenclave forum. Most of the time they just use it for one session and sell it off, most recent titles that is. If you want the older titles then that can be availed at much cheaper price as well. If you want brand new ones, then get the titles which have hit Platinum Series status as they retail for Rs.1,499.



Ethan , u r using Modded Xbox 360 right ?? i have enough money to buy PS3 but i am afraid of games cost , cause i cant afford [ i truly play a console game daily 5-6 hours so i ll finish the game with in 2-3 days ]for a week i get 4 games so out of my budget , can u tell is it worth worth buying Xbox 360 modded ?? any issues with the console RROD ! i waited too long (or) there any chance for price drop on the Ps3 games ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2009)

^Same here. X360's on the horizon for me, if I force my pop, then I'll have Forza 3 and Halo 3/ODST in my hands! Darn! I'm droolin'. Tell me some'n by PM.

@tkin - Another great relief, 'cause it's waste o' bucks if I buy that HD5850. GF9800GTX+, ye rock! 



quan chi said:


> actually this video interested me.but unfortunately *it is quite different from the video.*
> [youtube]buj7dR5AdKY[/youtube]



Good or bad? 

@Ethan - Don't tell me you'll finish it soon.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess no Saboteur for me for a week or so until ATI release 9.12 Catalyst. The game is hanging and crashing every 5 mins 

Just got all 3 Prince of Persia games for PS2  Time to dig up my PS2 from the grave.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 4, 2009)

Currently Playing : Crysis Warhead, Man now i got some time to play this damn cool game..

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/802/crysis2009120417012373.th.png

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/4743/crysis2009120417051786.th.jpg

*img682.imageshack.us/img682/7954/crysis2009120417094158.th.jpg

*img682.imageshack.us/img682/5859/crysis2009120416590800.th.jpg

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/5301/crysis2009120416543437.th.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/5615/crysis2009120417034467o.th.jpg

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/21/crysis2009120417001490.th.png

Awesome graphics, details set to gamer @ 1440x900, still getting a decent 20+ fps, but while snapping pics with fraps, the fps dropped to 19,even 16....

Big hit with FPS, but still playable....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks @ethan very informative , going Croma to pick up PS3 Slim and Infamous


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2009)

Are your exams finished guys? Mine ended today. Currently addicted to: Borderlands lvl 17, Dragon age, CODMW2 the GULAR.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Same here. X360's on the horizon for me, if I force my pop, then I'll have Forza 3 and Halo 3/ODST in my hands! Darn! I'm droolin'. Tell me some'n by PM.
> 
> @tkin - Another great relief, 'cause it's waste o' bucks if I buy that HD5850. GF9800GTX+, ye rock!
> 
> ...



have you read all my posts or even others posts who were playing it.then it can be easily understood.

where have you seen a good remark for it?

anyways its almost opposite of that video technical wise.


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> Will keep the hints in mind
> 
> Anyway, got to the GNR building after much effort.
> 
> ...


The LAB is not in the GNR building, its in the Citadel, the remains of the Pentagon used by the Brotherhood of Steel, and you can't enter there as of yet, keep playing the main quest, after you finish the mission in the water purifier(spoiler*highlight to read*- when your dad is killed) you gain the ability to enter the Citadel.

There talk to this guy: 
*images4.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/thumb/2/21/Fallout_3_Elder_Owyn_Lyons.jpg/250px-Fallout_3_Elder_Owyn_Lyons.jpg
He will give permission.

Then go to this guy: 
*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/thumb/a/a4/Paladin_Gunny.jpg/250px-Paladin_Gunny.jpg
He will give the training.

And if you are still confused look here: *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Armor_Training


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 4, 2009)

^ the first guy looks like socrates/hipocrates/gandalf for me.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

I wanna play this game again now.  Fallout 3, here I come.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2009)

@jojo - Sigh of relief, eh? Cool. 

@raj - Yeah, nothin' beats Crysis series! Can't wait for Crysis 2!

So The Saboteur's average, eh? Maybe I'll like it.

Now, *this* is what I call "Need for Speed: SHIFT!" Just awesome! Superb handlin' with some awesome cars. Dodge!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/SHIFT2009-12-0421-17-42-27.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/SHIFT2009-12-0421-18-34-08.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/SHIFT2009-12-0421-21-21-18.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/SHIFT2009-12-0421-21-35-74.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/SHIFT2009-12-0421-21-46-81.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

*DIRT 2 DEMO.
*​
Allright played the dirt2 demo and i can only say that its far better than the dirt.the game uses the same grid engine.and is optimized very closely to grid.

the locations are just amazing.previous dirt suffered from various technical faults.overuse of hdr and bloom etc etc.but this one just got better. 

though i am not a racing fanatic.but still i can say that the controls are very sensitive as far as the keyboard is concerned.even handling a car at casual difficulty is a bit tough.

all in all the demo is great.
go and try if you havent yet!!

*i49.tinypic.com/e8wcv4.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/30i8c91.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2wgtbvo.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/ek15z9.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/11iei4p.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2ldk9xs.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/120mg6h.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/29geid2.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/dm2ypj.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/auedlc.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2009)

^Great screens there, budd. Actually, what does the DX11 do? Same as DX9?  Where's all that tessellation and sh*t? Does this game doesn't do justice to DX11? Maybe BF: Bad Company 2 will be more greater than this, I guess.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ethan , u r using Modded Xbox 360 right ?? i have enough money to buy PS3 but i am afraid of games cost , cause i cant afford [ i truly play a console game daily 5-6 hours so i ll finish the game with in 2-3 days ]for a week i get 4 games so out of my budget , can u tell is it worth worth buying Xbox 360 modded ?? any issues with the console RROD ! i waited too long (or) there any chance for price drop on the Ps3 games ??


If you really want to buy a PS3, then you need to cut down on the amount of game purchases you make in a month. My recommendation would be to get only the exclusives and multi-platform ones can be availed off for PC. I got the 360 for playing Gears of War 2 and some other exclusives and getting some multi-platform titles for it, which are obviously delayed on PC (read: Assassin's Creed 2). If you won't be investing in both the consoles, then PS3 would be an ideal choice. If you're short on cash for investing in games, only then the 360 would be a good option. As for RRoD, well you have a 3 year warranty on it, so why worry about it? Also the newer Jasper models would be a good investment.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Great screens there, budd. Actually, what does the DX11 do? Same as DX9?  Where's all that tessellation and sh*t? Does this game doesn't do justice to DX11? Maybe BF: Bad Company 2 will be more greater than this, I guess.



 well i have seen many videos in dx11 also. but could not make out much differences betwen the dx9 and dx11.

here i am uploading a video.you decide.this is played in dx9.



[youtube]ZugCFCNzPCc[/youtube]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> If you really want to buy a PS3, then you need to cut down on the amount of game purchases you make in a month. My recommendation would be to get only the exclusives and multi-platform ones can be availed off for PC. I got the 360 for playing Gears of War 2 and some other exclusives and getting some multi-platform titles for it, which are obviously delayed on PC (read: Assassin's Creed 2). If you won't be investing in both the consoles, then PS3 would be an ideal choice. If you're short on cash for investing in games, only then the 360 would be a good option. As for RRoD, well you have a 3 year warranty on it, so why worry about it? Also the newer Jasper models would be a good investment.



Thank u !!

But the Modded console is taken in to warranty ??


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wat lab - medical lab , u can stole some of the stimpaks from the 3 dog ! I dont think there is doctor available there .
> 
> Get the Ghoul mask first then it ll be easyto move thru the tunnels , by completing tennpenny tower quest u ll get ghoul mask . (help roy philips)



I'm talking about the lab where I can found a guy named Elder Lyons who will order Paladin Gunny to train me on powered armor 



tkin said:


> The LAB is not in the GNR building, its in the Citadel, the remains of the Pentagon used by the Brotherhood of Steel, and you can't enter there as of yet, keep playing the main quest, after you finish the mission in the water purifier(spoiler*highlight to read*- when your dad is killed) you gain the ability to enter the Citadel.
> 
> There talk to this guy:
> *images4.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/thumb/2/21/Fallout_3_Elder_Owyn_Lyons.jpg/250px-Fallout_3_Elder_Owyn_Lyons.jpg
> ...



Got it buddy but got this answer from yahoo answer yesterday 

[/quote]
_You can only get Power Armor training from Paladin Gunny at the Citadel.. You have to progress through the main quest line a little longer before you can gain access to the Citadel though.. _

_If you've just completed "Galaxy News Radio", you still have to do:

Scientific Pursuits
Tranquility Lane 
and 
Waters Of Life_

Select the text below to view it 

Near the end of the Waters Of Life quest, you have to help Doctor Li and company escape the Jefferson Memorial and get to the Citadel.. Once there and the quest completed, you can talk to Elder Lyons about power armor training.. He'll tell you to he'll send word to Paladin Gunny to train you.. Gunny can be found near the lab in A-Ring or outside, training to the Initiates.. Talk to him and, while he'll complain about it, he'll train you in the use of power armor.. 

I think there's a way to glitch into the Citadel earlier to get the training but it can potentially glitch the main storyline too so I'll caution you against it.. 

Have a good one![/quote]

BTW, Just wandering in that ruined city and discovered vaultec office. Entered there. Make crap out of some robots and a single super mutie.

Now I am in front of door in the admin section which requires a key but I was not able to find one


----------



## desiibond (Dec 5, 2009)

about to start Dragon Age : Origins.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Thank u !!
> 
> But the Modded console is taken in to warranty ??


Only if the warranty sticker has not been damaged in any way. So the person who is modding the console should take care not to damage the warranty sticker.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

About to restart: Fallout 3. Curse you all for making me want to play it again.  Just kidding, really good game in itself.


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2009)

topgear said:


> I'm talking about the lab where I can found a guy named Elder Lyons who will order Paladin Gunny to train me on powered armor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the long answer with a dozen spoilers, something I hate to give to people, if you want then you can visit this site: *fallout.wikia.com/
This site has every detail about Fallout 3 possible, like quests, items, and other stuffs, I wrote a few articles there myself, if you're ever stuck you can visit the site, but its like wikipedia, so major spoilers.

In that building there is a bobblehead, get it, it increases one of your skills(forgot what skill it modified).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2009)

Goddarn it! THE BEST action-packed game I've ever played! Super-awesome work, IW. Though, I would've loved if it was a little bit longer. Anyway, I'm not finished yet. This and the Cliffhanger were great! Can't wait to see what's more.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-12-0515-52-56-42.jpg
*NOMAD!!??* I thought he was at some island. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-12-0515-53-15-16.jpg
!?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-12-0515-59-29-06.jpg
Gaz?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/iw4sp2009-12-0516-04-00-48.jpg
In time!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Only if the warranty sticker has not been damaged in any way. So the person who is modding the console should take care not to damage the warranty sticker.



Ok finally , wat about the Price charges for modding ?? 

U have Air conditioner in room ?? Since i am afraid of RROD wat is heat measures u taken for 360 ??

I ve decided to buy Xbox 360 - but Please say me wat to do to protect from RROD ??


----------



## quan chi (Dec 5, 2009)

lol birds shadow gets casted on the ground at night time too even when they are flying much above the street lights.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ok finally , wat about the Price charges for modding ??
> 
> U have Air conditioner in room ?? Since i am afraid of RROD wat is heat measures u taken for 360 ??
> 
> I ve decided to buy Xbox 360 - but Please say me wat to do to protect from RROD ??


Yep. I have an air conditioned room. The best way is to keep the 360 is a proper ventilated area. Make double sure that it's vent holes are not blocked under any circumstances. Avoid keeping it horizontal on a mattress or any stuffy material. I recommend keeping 2 empty DVD jewel cases one above the other and keeping the 360 over them. That should ensure it properly placed in a horizontal position. Lastly, Don't worry so much about the RRoD. The next generation hardware isn't safe from any defects. Your best bet is to claim warranty on it when it dies. With Microsoft, you never have to worry about it. They are the best when it comes to honouring warranty, at least in my experience.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Restarted Fallout 3. Completed the Springvale mission from Moriarty. Hanging around Megaton as of now. Will soon go to Galaxy News Radio. I'm skipping side quests for now.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 5, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Goddarn it! THE BEST action-packed game I've ever played!



Better than Crysis ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yep. I have an air conditioned room. The best way is to keep the 360 is a proper ventilated area. Make double sure that it's vent holes are not blocked under any circumstances. Avoid keeping it horizontal on a mattress or any stuffy material. I recommend keeping 2 empty DVD jewel cases one above the other and keeping the 360 over them. That should ensure it properly placed in a horizontal position. Lastly, Don't worry so much about the RRoD. The next generation hardware isn't safe from any defects. Your best bet is to claim warranty on it when it dies. With Microsoft, you never have to worry about it. They are the best when it comes to honouring warranty, at least in my experience.



Ya sure , May be if the Blu ray rates reduced then i wud be going to PS3 .

Thank u !


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2009)

tkin said:


> That's the long answer with a dozen spoilers, something I hate to give to people, if you want then you can visit this site: *fallout.wikia.com/
> This site has every detail about Fallout 3 possible, like quests, items, and other stuffs, I wrote a few articles there myself, if you're ever stuck you can visit the site, but its like wikipedia, so major spoilers.
> 
> In that building there is a bobblehead, get it, it increases one of your skills(forgot what skill it modified).



That link will come handy in the future 

Discovered satesman hotel, cleaned the mess of those super muties, when I was about to use the lift it said me that there is no power,

there was a terminal on the ground floor but I was not able to use it as it requires science skill of 50 but I've only 46 anyway.

BTW, got into lady of hope hospital. Got huge numbers of stimpacks ( I've around 67 total - was saving them for a long time ) 

Got into freedom station, wiped out some feral ghouls, met with a trader, repaired all my equipments. Got into Pennsylvania east but retunred from ther
to the central metro station through freedom station again.

Now I'm heading for rivert city


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2009)

Yo topgear, you rock at Fallout 3, budd. I'm in Megaton now, thinkin' of doin' all side-quests before goin' in for the main-quests. Darnit I have Broken Steel, can't imagine how awesome this day'll be!

@ajay: Erm...yeah! But, nothin' beats Crysis! NOMAD!!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 6, 2009)

^ hehe lol


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 6, 2009)

*Dirt 2*

Awesome game..better than shift,GRID too

*i45.tinypic.com/35jgiae.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/fu8ak2.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2roiys6.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2hqxo9e.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/o6jtxt.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/16i5lph.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/ws8z9s.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/1zpmnv7.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/21kc6m9.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/zvtmrr.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> That link will come handy in the future
> 
> Discovered satesman hotel, cleaned the mess of those super muties, when I was about to use the lift it said me that there is no power,
> 
> ...


The most important rule in Fallout 3 is theres always one or multiple alternative ways to complete any mission, to complete the Riley's Rangers mission(in statesman hotel) go to the roof of the hotel, the path is quite dangerous, full with traps and mutants, and theres a chance you'll get lost midway too, after reaching the roof you'll get further instruction to complete the mission, the lift is the alternative way to complete the mission.

After finishing the game last time I had about 500 stimpacks, and I played mostly in hard difficulty, the easiest way to get stimpacks is to go to fort independence, talk to the guy in front, he will ask you to give him weapons/spare parts/armours, in return he will give you stimpacks/ammo/grenades or rad away, I took only the stimpacks and grenades.
Look here: *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/The_Outcast_Collection_Agent

Fort Independence:
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/thumb/d/d6/Fort_Independence_loc.jpg/300px-Fort_Independence_loc.jpg


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

How do I get weapons? I am at Megaton, may be level 3 or 4. I have the BB gun and about 250 caps. Been only to springvale and Megaton other than the vault. BB gun is running out fast. Which skills are best to upgrade? I usually take the Intense training perk and increase luck.


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> How do I get weapons? I am at Megaton, may be level 3 or 4. I have the BB gun and about 250 caps. Been only to springvale and Megaton other than the vault. BB gun is running out fast. Which skills are best to upgrade? I usually take the Intense training perk and increase luck.


Only BB gun?? Didn't you take the 10mm pistol from amata when she woke you up in the vault?? And what about the ammo from overseer's office??

Anyway: To get weapons(.32 pistol, combat shotgun), take the mission from moira to go to super duper mart and collect food, there will be bunch of raiders with guns, but that will be hard since you didn't take the 10mm pistol, BB gun won't kill anyone(besides rad roaches), try buying a 10mm pistol from moira, if she has one, ans also buy some ammo. You can also get a .32 pistol(in expense of some karma) from a ranch just outside megaton, talk to morierty and take the mission to collect caps from silver, go to ranch, kill silver(you'll get evil karma), take the .32 pistol and ammo from her dead body.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo topgear, you rock at Fallout 3, budd. I'm in Megaton now, thinkin' of doin' all side-quests before goin' in for the main-quests. Darnit I have Broken Steel, can't imagine how awesome this day'll be!
> 
> @ajay: Erm...yeah! But, nothin' beats Crysis! NOMAD!!


Yes, doing side quests you can increase your skills and get cool weapons, cash and other items too, if you do the main quest only it should take you 15-20hrs to complete the vanilla game, dlcs add 4-6 hrs gameplay each.


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm back to fallout 3 Universe:

Sniper Rifle:
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/2774/screenshot4pi.jpg

Fat Man:
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5292/screenshot6yx.jpg

Mother of All Mutants:
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1491/screenshot7lx.jpg

Megaton:
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/8257/screenshot2ha.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2009)

GOD. Oh! God! Ain't this game awesome! Not what ye guys said. It surpassed my expectations more than that of MW2. I thought it'd be ugly with all ye'r words, but Sean, ye rock! Started to play this AWESOME game.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0622-07-20-58.jpg
Yeah!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0622-07-50-97.jpg
EA, I've got no words for ye.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0622-09-01-18.jpg
Ye'r awesome, Sean!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 6, 2009)

Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher's Bay (Remastered one) [PC] Superb game!
Dirt 2 [PC]

Screens coming.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

*i45.tinypic.com/2m2tdm0.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/ifn2ox.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/2ca5uf.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/6rmtkp.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/szd3c9.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2cpzy3q.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/288bi2c.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2rcq2p2.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/ng4s44.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/34nnyup.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/5cb05u.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/99js.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/35i3sib.jpg


----------



## saddy (Dec 7, 2009)

bought MW 2 yesterday !! Man WHAT a GAME some of sceenshot here Was waiting for this one for now played only two levels gona play  SP campaign little by little so that to enjoy it

 IF ANY ONE IS INTRESTED IN PLAYING COOP WITH ME PLZ TELL ME HOW TO MAKE COOP WORK IN THIS GAME 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52681_idcx3/iw4sp_2009_12_07_00_25_00.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52682_sox5m/iw4sp_2009_12_07_00_35_41.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52683_c1ekw/iw4sp_2009_12_07_00_48_20.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/52684_1aps7/iw4sp_2009_12_07_01_00_55.jpg


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Progressing super duper ultra fast in fallout 3. Thanks to certain commands.  I'm back at the mission where the game's bugs killed the game for me last time. This time the bugs are not there either.  Got power armour training, and now at the Finding the Garden of Eden mission. Will play more later.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2009)

Krow said:


> Progressing super duper ultra fast in fallout 3. Thanks to certain commands.  I'm back at the mission where the game's bugs killed the game for me last time. This time the bugs are not there either.  Got power armour training, and now at the Finding the Garden of Eden mission. Will play more later.



use sprint mod to run faster to explore the lands


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm using the teleport command. Travels ultra fast.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo topgear, you rock at Fallout 3, budd. I'm in Megaton now, thinkin' of doin' all side-quests before goin' in for the main-quests. Darnit I have Broken Steel, can't imagine how awesome this day'll be!
> 
> @ajay: Erm...yeah! But, nothin' beats Crysis! NOMAD!!



Thanks buddy 

Yup, complete as mush as side quests you can. It will help you get for xp's and level ups with discivering new areas filled new loots 



sxyadii said:


> Awesome game..better than shift,GRID too



Nice screenies  BTW, is it perfectly playable with a KB - just curious as I will buy it.



tkin said:


> The most important rule in Fallout 3 is theres always one or multiple alternative ways to complete any mission, to complete the Riley's Rangers mission(in statesman hotel) go to the roof of the hotel, the path is quite dangerous, full with traps and mutants, and theres a chance you'll get lost midway too, after reaching the roof you'll get further instruction to complete the mission, the lift is the alternative way to complete the mission.
> 
> After finishing the game last time I had about 500 stimpacks, and I played mostly in hard difficulty, the easiest way to get stimpacks is to go to fort independence, talk to the guy in front, he will ask you to give him weapons/spare parts/armours, in return he will give you stimpacks/ammo/grenades or rad away, I took only the stimpacks and grenades.
> Look here: *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/The_Outcast_Collection_Agent
> ...





tkin said:


> I'm back to fallout 3 Universe:



But there is no power in the lift. How can I activate the power source for the lift ?

BTW, will play it another time ie the rangers mission though.

& thanks a lot for your hints on FO 3 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> GOD. Oh! God! Ain't this game awesome! Not what ye guys said. It surpassed my expectations more than that of MW2. I thought it'd be ugly with all ye'r words, but Sean, ye rock! Started to play this AWESOME game.



You are tempting me ! 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher's Bay (Remastered one) [PC] Superb game!
> Dirt 2 [PC]



Riddick - escape from butcher bay is one of my most favorite game 


@ *quan chi* - Nice screenies of infernal - tempted with the screenies. Will try to grab a copy 




Krow said:


> I'm using the teleport command. Travels ultra fast.



But traveling like stalker is the real fun in FO 3 -IMO

=====================================================

BTW, my progress on Fallout 3 

After much effort discovered Rivet city 

Killed 3 taloons mercs. Found a merchandise named crow. Bought some stuffs and repaired some. After that he and his caravan had a fire fight with the super muties. Killed those super mutise and saved him anyway. Saved a rivet city settler and gained karma 

BTW, was not finding the entrance to the rivet city. So headed to some gift shop. Explored all of it rooms. Killed all super muties. Rested on bed. Next morning agin went near rivet city. Found another merchandise. I 1st saw him in the outside of megaton though . Selled 200 of Energy cell as a I was having plenty of them around 650. Climbed that iron bunker.

Found the intercom. Talked into it and Voila! I'm in the Rivet city


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2009)

Currently addicted to Dragon Age origins... Should I say it as the best RPG game very made??? or the game that will let players want to do absolutely what they want to do????

I played 15 hours of this game.. and still has a plenty of playtime left.. but this game blew my pants already. Hats off BioWare


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 7, 2009)

Got PS3 Slim Saturday Infamous is amazing


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2009)

Shifted to Windows 7 and guess what? The Saboteur got f*cked! 

I knew I should have completed it while I was on XP and then moved to Win7. I guess will either have to wait for a fix now or ditch the game altogether. 

Back to completing Ninja Gaiden II. Currently riding on chapter 6 and still waiting to get the Eclipse Scythe.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone tried Dirt 2 on Win 7 ?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

@topgear dude read the reviews of that game it was a big flop.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 7, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone tried Dirt 2 on Win 7 ?



Yup... runnning smoothly.....


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 7, 2009)

@Ethan.. I asked you earlier about GTA 4 save games.. remember? I used the xlive wrapper..  but since I patched the game to v 1.5, that didnt work. So, I repatched to v 1.1 (though the application says that it works only for v1.1, it worked till v 1.3 for me). Applied the xlive wrapper, copied the game files, ran the game. Now, after that, I completed a mission, saved the game. Now, I patched the game to v1.5 and removed the wrapper from the game dir (v1.5 doesnot work with the wrapper in the game dir).  Now, the save games are detected. Thanks for the help and I thought this would help others too..


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Yup, complete as mush as side quests you can. It will help you get for xp's and level ups with discivering new areas filled new loots
> 
> ...


That's the point, take the stairs, and before starting the mission again, make sure to carry a fission battery with you, it will be needed once you reach the roof.
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Reilly's_Rangers_(quest)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

@quan: It ain't a flop, it's an average game, but it rocks! No "bad textures", not a Phucin' glitch with NVIDIA cards & yeah, AA isn't present. But, they've said they're gonna make a patch for it. So, hopin' for a patch. Nevertheless, it rocks! And The Saboteur ain't Phuced up with Win7 or any OS on NVIDIA cards. NVIDIA & EA FTW!


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Finished Fallout 3, Main quest only. The commands help a lot. Awesome story.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^Finished - the longest game I ever knew - in one day!? Goddarn it!

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

The Saboteur's a bloody good game, mates .

Addicted to Borderlands.

Also playin':

Modern Warfare 2
Crysis/WARHEAD (Super-awesome! Never gets ol', maybe 'cause the graphics are better than 'ny game!)


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 7, 2009)

just finished Modern Warfare 2, d game z really awesome....


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol, I only completed the main quest in Fallout 3. Plus with the commands you have a laser rifle and 100 skill points for all since the start. Also, you can directly go to vault 112 from Megaton, so no need to do all missions in the main quest either. I only wanted to be a part of the story. That's all.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Finished - the longest game I ever knew - in one day!? Goddarn it![



Recently, It has been taken over by Dragon Age: Origins. I mean the length of the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^Aye. Is it awesome, mate?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2009)

ya.. completely stunned me. I didn't expect this much from a RPG game ever. It a pure fun to play this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

Is Just Cause good?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

Bayonetta!

i envy all the xbox360 owners.
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/104/1042415/bayonetta-20091104072259281_640w.jpg*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/103/1038295/bayonetta-20091023070014565_640w.jpg
*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/103/1038295/bayonetta-20091023070050798_640w.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2009)

^ 
Not PS3 owners? 

How's this Infernal?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

^^it is said that the port from xbox360 to ps3 of this game is not good.
*www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3176710

well infernal is almost average.just you have some cool powers and guns with some stylish action.thats it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2009)

Kinda watered down inFamous?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

i dont know much about infamous. but you can say that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^Is he an assassin?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2009)

agent send down from hell.you are the boss here.

here are the reviews.*pc.ign.com/articles/769/769652p2.html
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/diaboliquelicensetosin/review.html


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2009)

Enclave soldiers escaping in Helis:
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/4338/screenshot22g.jpg

Enclave base blown to Smithereens: 
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/838/screenshot24n.jpg

Final Blow:
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3746/screenshot25l.jpg

About to breach the statesman hotel:
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/8882/screenshot27j.jpg

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/3218/screenshot28u.jpg

A Vertibird:
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6678/screenshot31lo.jpg

Receiving Power Armor Training:
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/3601/screenshot20zw.jpg

Wearing Power Armour:
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6842/screenshot21qr.jpg

This time I'm moving very fast, 17hrs and the main quest is almost done, 3 marked side quests left, then there's the DLCs, and unmarked side quests.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^And you started to play yesterday, eh?  Exams over, eh mate?


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^And you started to play yesterday, eh?  Exams over, eh mate?


No, kind of gave up hope, why bother? Gonna Suck anyway, and I stated playing 3 days back, played for 10hrs yesterday, today 2hrs. I think its about time I studied a bit, or my dx11 gpu next year will be a daydream , exams from 15th.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^*WHAT. THE. PHUC ye'r doin'!?* Glad I got super marks, not boastin'. It's only a push an' I'll have HD5850 in my hand. *Study first* and then gamin' later.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2009)

Check out my ammos

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/6089/fallout3200912061920207.png *img340.imageshack.us/img340/fallout3200912061920207.png/1/w640.png

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/5530/fallout3200912061929522.png *img11.imageshack.us/img11/fallout3200912061929522.png/1/w640.png


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2009)

@ tkin - thanks for those tips and nice screenshots 

@ damngoodman999 - have you used some mod. If so - what's that - looks really coll.

My update on FO3 :

Wandering a lot in the Rivet city. talked with lot epople got some new mission


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey topgear !

Here is the unfinished house mod very easy only one file copy & paste in in data folder of fallout 3 [ dont forget to choose in data files of fallout lancher ] 

*planetfallout.gamespy.com/mods/122/House-Vault-Mod-PUBLIC-BETA-V1-1


----------



## skippednote (Dec 8, 2009)

Enjoyin Unchartedrakes Fortune and Gran Turismo 5 Prologue.
Btw Congo for 5k+ posts;p


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^I know why ye'r not buyin' a GPU, lucky you, Bi! This' the awesome thread, I think I'm the most active member in this thread . *I've been here for more than a year.* Woohoo! Playin' The Saboteur. Bloody awesome game. Don't let the words hinder ye'r thoughts 'bout this game. It's better than what you are thinkin' right now. BTW, the dev. team told me they're gonna make a patch & are workin' on it. Bring it on, EA, just like SHIFT! Some of 'em screens.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0812-25-08-47.jpg
Super Nazi-occupied Paris.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0812-25-13-25.jpg
Yeah! Go on....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0812-27-30-35.jpg
Phucin' Nazis!


----------



## Nithu (Dec 8, 2009)

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/4778/screenshot0.th.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Just bought a new PS3 Slim with a copy of Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2. Console gaming here i come! 

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/IMG_0452.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Congratulations, ye'r one of 'em "lucky guys" . BTW, how much did it cost? Filled with joy, eh? I recommend you buyin' Uncharted 2, ACII. I'm a bast*rd usin' GF9800GTX+ .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

@jojothedragon Congo and welcome to the club!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Is there any hardware diff. between PS3 Slim and Fat?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope. But the Slim has a bigger fan, a 45nm processor and draws lesser power but I like my old black shining beauty for now. Will get the slim one next year.
Games perform same on both the systems BTW.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Fat's havin' 65nm proccy, eh? No hardware failure, right?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I want to know how to connect my ps3 to my pc for updating system software.BTW Ninja Gaiden is awesome but not close enough to DMC 4.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^When'll you buy Uncharted 2? And how much did it cost? Now you really ARE a man who's satisfied what God has given ye.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

> ^When'll you buy Uncharted 2? And how much did it cost? Now you really ARE a man who's satisfied what God has given ye.


PS3 Slim= Rs 19990
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 = Rs 2799

i'm not planning to buy another game atm. I think i'll only buy console exclusive and hack'n'slash games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Ain't U2 a console exclusive?  OMG! 20k? No way in hell I'm gonna buy a PS3. Better to go for an awesome DX11 card.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 8, 2009)

*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/IMG_5506.jpg
Love Classic and Shiny one


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally reached chapter 10 with Ninja Gaiden 2. The most annoying chapter by fas has to be chapter 8. It was a sane decision to play the game on 'Path of Acolyte' mode. This game is really difficult and for people who think DMC games are tough, need to check this out for sure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

Why the hell did you buy Ninja Gaiden Sigma II? There are better games for PS3 like Uncharted, Uncharted 2, Assassin's Creed II, inFamous, Heavenly Sword and the list goes on! 
BTW I received my Assassin's Creed 2 copy for the PS3 some days back. Gonna start it today. Ezio here I come again!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Only because I wanna try out some hack and slash.  Hey Sunny can you teach me how to connect ps3 to pc.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think you can do that. I update through WiFi though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Only because I wanna try out some hack and slash.  Hey Sunny can you teach me how to connect ps3 to pc.


Simple. You have an Ethernet jack at the back of your PS3. If you have a ADSL+2 based internet connection, then just unplug the LAN cable and connect it directly to your PS3. Which internet connection do you have?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

^BSNL Unlimited Broadband, D-Link GLB-802C ADSL 2+ Router/Modem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^BSNL Unlimited Broadband, D-Link GLB-802C ADSL 2+ Router/Modem.


Perfect. That's all you need to do then. Since it doesn't use any traditional dialers, you can just connect the LAN cable at the back and start updating.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Ethan. I have a Ethernet port at the back of my modem also. So i think i'll just connect it with my ps3. It should work.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 8, 2009)

jojo congratulations mate.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

BTW guys Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 is way tougher than DMC. I'm at stage 3 boss 3rd boss "The Statue of Liberty" in NYC. The combat sys is very different and the AI is very tough. But when it comes game play i prefer DMC.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




> jojo congratulations mate.


Thanks pal. 

And congrats Bassam904 also.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> BTW guys Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 is way tougher than DMC. I'm at stage 3 boss 3rd boss "The Statue of Liberty" in NYC. The combat sys is very different and the AI is very tough. But when it comes game play i prefer DMC.


What difficulty level do you have on the PS3 version?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

The same as x360. I am playing on "The path of the Acolyte".


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> The same as x360. I am playing on "The path of the Acolyte".


Wise choice me fellow Ninja. 

BTW did you get the Lunar Staff? Upgrade that first. That and the Eclipse Scythe are the most powerful weapons in this game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

I defeated most of the bosses with the Lunar Staff. I like it the most and then the falcon fangs.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

Yo, bassam, that's my dream. Uncharted and GT5: Prologue for free with that great-lookin', glossy PS3 Fat, I like it more than Slim. *Guess it's a dream after all* . But, Nomad! 

Ezio, when are ye comin'? Don't tempt me, Sun .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

An ontopic post 

Currently addicted to:-
Ninja Gaiden Sigma II [ps3]
Fallout 3 [Rivet City, level Q to 8, Quest:- Agatha's Song, Wastelnd Srvil Guide p2, Those!, Mistaken Identity,(all almost complete but not totally)]

Borderlands[lvl 17, stuck as i am not able to update my lvl ]
Dragon Age Origins [Bioware promised 100hrs gameplay, seams true]
COD MW2[ Wasn't able to buy original as i spent all on ps3]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys got me all pumped up so I just popped in Ninja Gaiden Sigma Blu-Ray into my PS3. 
Addicted to:
Ninja Gaiden Sigma [PS3] (first one, gonna move on to NGII on 360 once I finish this)
DBZ Burstlimit [PS3] Versus mode with my bro.
Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from the Butcher Bay [PC]
DiRT2 [PC]

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

So, three people got new PS3s here? jojothedragon, Bassam and dinjo_jo. Everybody...welcome to the small club


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^I think I'm gonna join Ethan or sxyadii, know why? So how many crates of games are ye havin' Sun?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
PS3 games? A lot! Want me to name em?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

Wha'thf..!? 1 page over in 8 hours! This' the most active forum ever.

@Sun: Fo' shua .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

> PS3 games? A lot! Want me to name em?


Ya sure but only this year's. Do you deal off your old ps3 games??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^I think he has "money plant" .


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hey topgear !
> 
> Here is the unfinished house mod very easy only one file copy & paste in in data folder of fallout 3 [ dont forget to choose in data files of fallout lancher ]
> 
> *planetfallout.gamespy.com/mods/122/House-Vault-Mod-PUBLIC-BETA-V1-1



Thanks a lot for this one buddy 

BTW, heard all those audio tapes and got hints of vault 112. It's very far from Rivet city. But I will got there anyway. Heading there 

On the road cleaned up some raiders and super muties. Discovered the brotherhoods base in citadel. Let those brotherhood guys to fight with super muties. When they are done I had to kill only two super muties 

Discovered and got into Arlington Library. Fought with many raiders and got plenty of ammo and caps. Killed a lady raider who was on building. Got plenty of ammo and some med stuffs 

========================================================

Guys take a look at here. I need your help :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123128


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thanks a lot for this one buddy
> 
> BTW, heard all those audio tapes and got hints of vault 112. It's very far from Rivet city. But I will got there anyway. Heading there
> 
> ...



dont use the brother hood power armor get Tesla armor or Prototype medic armor 

Prototype medic armor in the house which i gave u a mod - with that mod u r the god in the fallout 3


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 9, 2009)

Guys how do i connect PS3 to my LCD monitor ? I can get HDMI to DVI cable for video but what about the audio i need to use my headphones


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Guys how do i connect PS3 to my LCD monitor ? I can get HDMI to DVI cable for video but what about the audio i need to use my headphones


You can use a female RCA to 3.5mm jack converter. Just plug the composite cable to your PS3 and connect the red and white cables into the converter. The 3.5mm jack should allow headphone or speaker connectivity. 

This is what you would need: 

*www.efilliate.com/images/prod_images/P4196a.jpg

Also make sure that your monitor is HDCP compliant before purchasing the HDMI-DVI cable.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 9, 2009)

^
Connecting your PS3 to your LCD is very hectic if it doesn't have a HDMI port.
Here is what you will need:-
1.LCD with HDCP Support (LCD with DVI have that)
2.HDMI to DVI cable
3.RCA to 3.5mm converter cable or if u have a 4.1 or 5.1 Speaker no need of the cable.

Now u have to connect your PS3 with your LCD using the HDmi to DVI cable and also connect the rca ccable that came with the PS3. RCA cable can be connected to speakers or the converter cable and you are sorted. 
Hope it Helps...Cheers


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

*DRIFTING IN MOROCCO*

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/0GYYCAku5bI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/0GYYCAku5bI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 9, 2009)

My monitor is Dell E1909W is it HDCP support ?
I didn't get the port where i need to put in Female Composite Cable also i have got doubts , as the cable has i point which connects to PS3 and opposite end has RCA (Red White and Yellow) so i plug in the HDMI to DVI port to the port where i was putting the RCA cable and for audio i use Female RCA but where do i plug in the Female Composite cable ? do i need a convertor for it ?

I have PS3 slim


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> My monitor is Dell E1909W is it HDCP support ?


I checked out the model number of Google and it says that the monitor is HDCP compliant. So your PS3 should work properly with it.



dinjo_jo said:


> I didn't get the port where i need to put in Female Composite Cable also i have got doubts , as the cable has i point which connects to PS3 and opposite end has RCA (Red White and Yellow) so i plug in the HDMI to DVI port to the port where i was putting the RCA cable and for audio i use Female RCA but where do i plug in the Female Composite cable ? do i need a convertor for it ?
> 
> I have PS3 slim


You are confusing yourself. It's very simple.

*For the video part*: Purchase an HDMI-DVI connector and connect it's HDMI end to the PS3's HDMI port and the DVI end to your monitor's DVI port.

*For Audio part*: Check out the image I gave above. Now you should have got a standard composite cable with your PS3, right? All you need to do is connect that composite cable at the back port of your PS3. Forget about the Yellow wire (video cable). Connect it's Red and White cable (male end) into the RCA converter (female end). Once that is done, you can connect your headphone/speakers into the 3.5mm jack and the sound should start rolling in.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

Downloading COD:MW2 with 240KBps speed...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Which net conn. ye'r havin', budd? 256 Kbps, right?


----------



## saddy (Dec 9, 2009)

someone here playing coop mw2 ???? plz let me know on if anyone here is playing it on tunngle


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^I'm waitin' for a player too. You up on Sat.?

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

So here's the comparison of the protagonists . Kinda awkward comparison, but Sean looks great!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Saboteur2009-12-0919-23-50-31.jpg
Sean Devlin.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/GTAIV2009-12-0919-16-32-24.jpg
And this bugger! Erm...Niko!


----------



## skippednote (Dec 9, 2009)

My monitor is BenQ T221W does it have HDCP support. Please confirm.


----------



## tkin (Dec 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thanks a lot for this one buddy
> 
> BTW, heard all those audio tapes and got hints of vault 112. It's very far from Rivet city. But I will got there anyway. Heading there
> 
> ...


Well, after 38hrs I finished the main quest and the marked side quests in the vanilla game, saw uncle leo, the rarest encounter in fallout 3(I missed it all 3 times before, very happy), did most of the unmarked side quests like marrying diego and angela in rivet city, freed cherry from dukov, ratted bannon out, got the reservist's rifle and more, currently playing broken steel but can't proceed to the final mission till big gun skill is atleast 80, so wandering about the wasteland killing everything trying to increase some levels, with the grim reaper's sprint perk, I'm invincible.

BTW- You can increase your level very fast by killing enemies, so try going head on in a battle and in the Arlington library go to the Media Archives and get the gall ink container, its the key to a important side quest later(found in rivet city, talk to abraham washington in the capitol preservation society to get the mission.

Next up, the Pitt(or op Anchorage anchorage), after the exam.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 9, 2009)

Guys... What is the overall game-play time to complete Fallout 3 + with all side missions??... and also with all DLC...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Darnit! I think I've found only 15% of the game. I just played - like a bast*rd - main quest. I haven't even played any side-quests in Megaton. I played Moriarty's *only* side-quest & found *only* Scrapyard. Is there any great things I'm missin' in Fallout 3?

So, what's 'bout Fallout: New Vegas?


----------



## saddy (Dec 9, 2009)

> ^I'm waitin' for a player too. You up on Sat.?



yeah sure .just go call of duty modern warfare 2 lobby i will be there .if possible do tell other forum members too join tunngle my tunngle ID is saddyone and my tunngle IP is 7.0.147.13


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Right now, I'll be available for 15-20 minutes, on Sat., it's full-fledged multiplayin', what say you? Are there any instructions on how to use Tunngle? Heard that for the first time. If yes, PM's our way .


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

^ ^ Can I play online with you in MW2(NOT ORIGINAL) ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> My monitor is BenQ T221W does it have HDCP support. Please confirm.


The specs don't confirm that it's HDCP compliant.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Yeah! Come on now.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Most ridiculous video I've ever seen!  Or....?

Modern Warfare 3


----------



## skippednote (Dec 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The specs don't confirm that it's HDCP compliant.


So no way to connect my PS3 to the LCD


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2009)

> So no way to connect my PS3 to the LCD


I did it with the help of my OUTDATED Odyssey TV Tuner card.My LCD is LG W1942s. The outcome quality is even worse than my 3yrs old sony flat tv.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 9, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> I did it with the help of my OUTDATED Odyssey TV Tuner card.My LCD is LG W1942s. The outcome quality is even worse than my 3yrs old sony flat tv.


Could you send the photo of your setup


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2009)

i'll just dictate it:-

Connected the video cable of my monitor to the external tuner card.
Attached the yellow jack of the ps3 with the yellow port of the ext. tuner card.
Powered both on and switched to AV mode in ext. tuner card.
Had resolution problems, s1tty quality, resolution did not match, no sound as i dodn't know what else to do with the remaining  two ports. No heads and no tails. 
I advise you don't do it. But you may experiment with a better quality external card.


----------



## abrp2009 (Dec 9, 2009)

it seems that your monitor have native resolution of 1650 x 1050
if it is so then it hardly matters that it has HDCP support or not.
if your monitor supports 1920 x 1200/1080 then you need HDCP support
to see HD movies in full resolution (1920 x 1080) other wise it would be
downsampled.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> it seems that your monitor have native resolution of 1650 x 1050
> if it is so then it hardly matters that it has HDCP support or not.
> if your monitor supports 1920 x 1200/1080 then you need HDCP support
> to see HD movies in full resolution (1920 x 1080) other wise it would be
> downsampled.


I'm sorry, but I didn't understand a word you just said. HDCP is copy protection for digital media. Don't confuse it with HD resolutions, as it has nothing to do with that, nor does it make any difference in the quality of the video. 

@bassam904: Without an HDCP compliant monitor, it won't work. PS3 is really strict on this rule. So better shift to a better monitor or make do with your CRT/LCD TV.


----------



## abrp2009 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't understand a word you just said. HDCP is copy protection for digital media. Don't confuse it with HD resolutions, as it has nothing to do with that, nor does it make any difference in the quality of the video.
> 
> @bassam904: Without an HDCP compliant monitor, it won't work. PS3 is really strict on this rule. So better shift to a better monitor or make do with your CRT/LCD TV.


 

you are wright, it does not enhance the quality, but if you do not have HDCP and your input resolution is 1920 x 1080 you will see it in lower resolution.

to see Blue ray movies in full resolution you need a display of 1920 x 1080 resolution
& HDCP support


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

abrp2009 said:


> you are wright, it does not enhance the quality, but if you do not have HDCP and your input resolution is 1920 x 1080 you will see it in lower resolution.


Lower resolution? What are you talking about? HDCP has nothing to do with resolutions, I repeat, NOTHING. It's a form of protection which is applied to protect digital data transmission. For content which is encrypted using HDCP compliance, can only be played on a HDCP hardware. Else it won't display/play anything at all, as simple as that. 

Here's an example: *gizmodo.com/5177075/itunes-hd-movies-wont-play-on-older-non+hdcp-monitors

Just read through it and tell me where does it say the resolution is lowered? They don't get any display at all. BTW there is no such thing as input resolution, the term is 'maximum output resolution.'



abrp2009 said:


> to see Blue ray movies in full resolution you need a display of 1920 x 1080 resolution
> & HDCP support


My friend watches his Blu-Ray movies on his 22 inch 16:10 (1680x1050) monitor which has HDCP compliance perfectly.


----------



## abrp2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

the files (mpeg-4,vc-1,avc copmression etc.) stored in blue ray disks
they could max have resolution 1920 x 1080 (it could be lower also like 1440 x 1080, 1280 x 720). 
similarly for hd dvd the files are in 1280 x 720 
in dvd they are 720 x 480 (normally 480; it can varry)

now if you have HDCP you are 
authorised to see 1920 x 1080 BD in 1920 x 1080
if you don't have HDCP you will not see 1920 X 1080 what ever native resolution
you monitor have.

but if your monitor's native resolution is lower like 1680 x 1050
you will see 1920 x 1080 files in 1680 x 1050 whether you have HDCP or not

now the question is if you don't have HDCP will you see anything or not?
i heard that some players allow 1920 x 1080 in lower resolution. not sure about that
it is similar to that if you don't have PAP you will not hear DTS HD MA in loss less
24 bit/ 192 KHz from your BD. instead you will hear 16 bit /48 KHz lossy sound as per AACS.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> dont use the brother hood power armor get Tesla armor or Prototype medic armor
> 
> Prototype medic armor in the house which i gave u a mod - with that mod u r the god in the fallout 3



Will keep that in mind. BTW, still I'm playing the vanilla game. After I finished it will ty it with all sorts of mods and after that with those expansion packs  



tkin said:


> Well, after 38hrs I finished the main quest and the marked side quests in the vanilla game, saw uncle leo, the rarest encounter in fallout 3(I missed it all 3 times before, very happy), did most of the unmarked side quests like marrying diego and angela in rivet city, freed cherry from dukov, ratted bannon out, got the reservist's rifle and more, currently playing broken steel but can't proceed to the final mission till big gun skill is atleast 80, so wandering about the wasteland killing everything trying to increase some levels, with the grim reaper's sprint perk, I'm invincible.
> 
> BTW- You can increase your level very fast by killing enemies, so try going head on in a battle and in the Arlington library go to the Media Archives and get the gall ink container, its the key to a important side quest later(found in rivet city, talk to abraham washington in the capitol preservation society to get the mission.
> 
> Next up, the Pitt(or op Anchorage anchorage), after the exam.



Missed that gail's ink container. Already I'm too far from Arlington lib.. Already met with that old curator of the Rivet city and he told me to bring something from natioanl archves and he will give me a railway gun schematics for that 

BTW, Now I'm on Level 15 

BTW, discovered a Nukacola Plant and neutralized that as usual. Got a note about nuka cola formula but don't know where to get that. It's indicating a nukacola plant in D.C. 

Discovered the Andale city. Talked with all people.

Discovered the Raiders Outpost in Cliffside Cavern. BTW, neutralized all raiders as usual and saw some animal and I'm in the cave of that animal ( forgot the name - some yow gow or something ).


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

any idea about availability and price of Dirt 2 PC game in bangalore?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

I was just doing my usual rounds on the Internet and I came across something very interesting. Although I'm still researching on it myself to get a more accurate description, but I'll fill you limited 360 owners out here on some news.

It seems that the hackers have found a way to run Homebrew apps on the 360. I just saw 2 YouTube videos which showed how it ran old classic titles via an emulator and also loading 360 titles off HDD without a *disc being required in the drive*. Yes you read that right and want to know an even better news. It's not just Microsoft's shi*tty HDD, but ANY USB HDD of ANY SIZE. This is huge news.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Discovered the temple of the union. Got the location after helping a run-away slave in rivet city. Completed the mistaken identity, got the plasma rifle and the wild reflexes perk. Fallout 3 rocks. after i reach lvl 10 i'll play anchorage.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2009)

Yo! Yo! Yo! Ethan, you made my day. I'm sure gonna buy an X360. In the comparisons that I've seen, X360's graphics ain't so inferior to PS3's. I'm gonna buy it this month or next. I'll be a company to ye Ethan, you'll accept that right? 

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Who's up for MW2 Spec-Ops now?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

Finally completed Ninja Gaiden II on Path of Acolyte difficulty. This was one of the most frustrating hack-en-slash games, I have ever played on lowest difficulty. I can't believe a game being difficult even at it's lowest form. I can only fathom how much hair would have been remaining on my head, had I chosen the 'Path of Warrior' difficulty. 

I started a New game with Path of Warrior difficulty just to check if my earlier weapons, ninpo and health upgrades were carried over, but f*cuk, nothing was there. It was right from scratch. WTF? 

Anyway, the game was total blast. It made my 360 a worthy purchase. I wish Team Ninja would make a bigger and more bloodier NG3 game. I found the boss battles to be very satisfying and diverse. Unlike DMC games, where there would be repetitions after 3-4 bosses, this offered a host of boss and mini-boss fights. They were recycled, but at a very later stage. The only major thing I would like fixed in this game is it's insanely stupid camera angle. The storyline could also get a better focus, though I don't expect much. 

This was the only game, which I swear, made my 360 crawl in terms of frame rates on one particular level. It's somewhere in Chapter 10, right after defeating Quetzalcoatl mini-boss, I have to wade through a horde of melee ninjas. The game had turned into a slide show and I'm sure if I had FRAP or any frame rate recording software, it would have shown a single digit figure. There was so much to render and it was literally killing the console. I have never experienced this in any 360 game till date, not even GTA: EFLC. This is the time I wish, there was  PC version.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks ethan was confused with the audio part , also do you know where would it be available in Mumbai HDMI to DVI called Croma they dont have it and also 3.5mm Female Jack for audio and how much does it cost ?

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

Anyone knows where MGS4 is available in Mumbai no one is keeping a stock of it.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

Anyone knows where MGS4 is available in Mumbai no one is keeping a stock of it.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys with PS3 and PSN ADD me . My PSN is bassam904


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Thanks ethan was confused with the audio part , also do you know where would it be available in Mumbai HDMI to DVI called Croma they dont have it and also 3.5mm Female Jack for audio and how much does it cost ?


If you have a debit card, then you can buy the HDMI-DVI cable off from Ebay for Rs.500. The RCA to 3.5mm converter can be availed at any local hardware store for Rs.25-70, depending on how much they sell it for. 

As for MGS4, try Alfa, they might have it in stock.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2009)

Can Ninja Blade be compared to Ninja Gaiden II? With all these Ninja talks, I want to become a Ninja.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Guys with PS3 and PSN ADD me . My PSN is bassam904


Add me. Kalel93


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll try to get it , also since i'm first timer on console which country should i select on PS Network should i select India as some said that when you do so you can't download.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'll try to get it , also since i'm first timer on console which country should i select on PS Network should i select India as some said that when you do so you can't download.


Create a US or a UK a/c. You can get demos faster out there.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 10, 2009)

Is Alfa Safe for Ps3 games and where its located Andheri (E) Vileparle ? 

And anyone of you guys ready to exchange PS3 games ?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2009)

blood ryane2.amazing action sequences.the gameplay is quite good.though the story and music is not that good.
but the actions rock.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 10, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> X360's graphics ain't so inferior to PS3's.



When were they ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2009)

^I thought like that . Have you played Ninja Blade?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 10, 2009)

No but i never heard of PS3 graphics being better than the X360 versions of games. not considering the exclusives of any console, coz there is nothing to compare there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

> Add me. Kalel93


Add me. Mine is -jojothedragon

Completed chpt. 6 of Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2. The game totally rocks. Wasn't a bad choice, after all this is a ps3 only title.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Is Alfa Safe for Ps3 games and where its located Andheri (E) Vileparle ?


Safe? They sell both, import and local copies. Plus they have been in this business for a very long time. So yes, it's one of the most trusted shop you'll find in Bombay. Google for the directions. It's just a 5 min ride from Andheri station.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2009)

allright guys a joke is comming right now.

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/18018/2737182430105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/45724/2437557840105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/45397/2387197090105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/28469/2281179850105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/46178/2213885970105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb48.webshots.com/44527/2506927060105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb31.webshots.com/17758/2573569440105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

^WTH joke was that? Sorry but i didn't understand??


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2009)

i dont know why you didnt.but i think most people will.

anyways thats god of war ps2 exclusive made to run using pcsx2.the fps made it a good slideshow instead.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

It's official: Quan_Chi is god at taking screenshots!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's official: Quan_Chi is god at taking screenshots!



i wonder why do you say that.


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Is Alfa Safe for Ps3 games and where its located Andheri (E) Vileparle ?
> 
> And anyone of you guys ready to exchange PS3 games ?



I got MGS4 from Alfa for Rs1750 (UK platinum Edition-not sure). Alfa is in Irla Market, Vile Parle(W). I stay in Poonam Nagar, Andher(East).
I got
Uncharted Drakes Fortune
FIFA 09
Little Big Planet
MGS4 
Killzone 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

> i dont know why you didnt.but i think most people will.
> 
> anyways thats god of war ps2 exclusive made to run using pcsx2.the fps made it a good slideshow instead.


Maybe because i've never played and GOW game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 10, 2009)

For how much did you got those ? Especially KZ2 ?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2009)

@jojo dont worry.this time you can. make sure you make your console to good use when gow3 releases.

actually i am also interested in a console just to play these series.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

> @jojo dont worry.this time you can. make sure you make your console to good use when gow3 releases.
> 
> actually i am also interested in a console just to play these series.


Exactly what i was thinking after i picked up my copy of NGS2.

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

BTW, guys i made an PSN account with india as my location so i was unable to access playstation store. So i made a dummy account with location US, the procedure was easy until it got to the address part where you need a valid pin code and no-so-vaild street address. After an hour of headaching search i found a valid pin code in my old Hardy Boys book. Now i'm able to access the playstation store and download game demos and multimedia. I'm downloading Lost Planet 2 Co-Op campaign demo. It is 450mb approx so it won't take much time compared to Bayonetta which was 1700mb approx.


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 10, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> For how much did you got those ? Especially KZ2 ?



Killzone 2 came with my PS3 Bundle 
Fifa 09 (1650)
Uncharted (1440)
Little Big Planet (1310)
MGS4(1750)

What games do you have?????


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 11, 2009)

Star Wars Force unleashed : Sith Edition . 

Currently at the planet of dead droids.
Physics is awesome, Controls are clunky. The framerate does not go above 30, i think they have capped it. Whoever has played PSI Ops will find the control of telekinesis power in this game frustrating or at least not very satisfactory. I had also played this game on PSP, controls were better there  

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/6527/swtfu2009121023494289.th.jpg
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/327/swtfu2009121023495113.th.jpg
*img130.imageshack.us/img130/438/swtfu2009121023522902.th.jpg
*img130.imageshack.us/img130/2728/swtfu2009121023550957.th.jpg
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/4151/swtfu2009121023590455.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2009)

Updates on FO3 

Ok! cleared all those furious looking animals in the cabe of those animals in the raiders outpost. Fond a some kind of schematics from there.

BTW, got out of there. Again I was heading to vault 112. In the way discovered some outcast members wearing power armor.( they separated them selves from the brotherhood ). Talked with them and they told to bring all kind of tech garbage to them.

Again in the road discovered a house with raiders near some metro station. Finished them all. Killed some giant ants and some giant scorpions 

Got into that metro station. Killed those raiders and a man ( hostile - though forgot the name ) and lots of mole rats.. Searched every bit of that area and got plenty of ammo. Got out of that metro station. Saw a radio tower and activated it. There was a tunnel near it. Got into it and searched it and took necessary stuffs. Got out from there. Headed to some fort crawling with raiders. Manged to neutralize them anyway


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 
infamous , MGS4 and Unchartered 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Started Mini Ninja. The game is really cool and funny and hilarious bosses. Have a look:-

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-10-66.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-13-75.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-16-60.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-17-90.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-19-90.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-50-29.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-53-01.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-05-55-87.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-07-25-48.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-07-50-13.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-08-34-09.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-07-50-87.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/ninja2009-12-1113-08-35-68.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 11, 2009)

Guys please give your PSN ids i'll be creating account today and will add you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

^my psn is jojothedragon


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

Can Ninja Blade be compared to Ninja Gaiden II?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 11, 2009)

is there anyone playing ninja blade ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^No!? Phuc me!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2009)

Currently playing: 
Army of Two [X360] (Last level)
WWE Smackdown V/S Raw 2010 [X360]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 11, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No!? Phuc me!



Not good game ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2009)

PS3 b*tches, download Dante's Inferno demo now, NOW I TELL YA!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

when he means now he means NOW!!

otherwise.
*media.teamxbox.com/games/ss/1752/1243898899.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm watching the YouTube video of the demo right now. It's a proper GOW clone. But the theme is totally kick-ass. Why didn't these f*cktards release the 360 demo at the same time?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 11, 2009)

^ I am watching it too. I am like blown away completely. May be few bucks from Sony did the magic of releasing it a bit early and also giving a special edition for the same price of a ordinary version. Good going sony....Punch MS strait in It's face..

@ quan, Damn.. I wish that would be on ps3. I mean Pandora Tomorrow and Double agent was on ps2 and looked great with exclusive contents. May be few bucks from MS did the magic of releasing it only for 360. Good going MS..you are punching ps3 right on it's face...

Do you think I am double crossing???? Well, damn console war is making me to talk like this...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> PS3 b*tches, download Dante's Inferno demo now, NOW I TELL YA!


OOK! If it is less than 500mb i'll download it overnight. Meanwhile i'll be playing:-

NGS2
Mini ninjas
Fallout 3
COD MW2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2009)

Gettin' the demo now. I'll have it in an hour and a half.  It's 1GB BTW.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^Lucky bast*rds! You all are enjoyin' great games. I'm playin' Crysis over and over . No more pushin' the release date of Splinter Cell: Conviction, right? I can't wait to get it. It's so hollywood-style! Yeah! Am I missin' anythin' by not playin' previous Splinter Cell's?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> Gettin' the demo now. I'll have it in an hour and a half.  It's 1GB BTW.


ok. tonight i'll test the power of my dummy account on this one. lets see.
btw what net connection do you have?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^1 Mbps. Unlimited, I guess.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> ethan thank me. after my post all the ps3 **^**** started reporting and downloading it.because i have shown them the opposite consequences (which you can do).
> 
> but this jojothedragon is not heeding your warning. say something to him.
> just kiddin



God i never saw a washroom that f*ck*d up.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^I guess, ye haven't seen the toilets of Government Schools . Phucin' hell!  Yo, jojo, what 'bout Uncharted 2?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ok. tonight i'll test the power of my dummy account on this one. lets see.
> btw what net connection do you have?


AirTel 2Mbps unlimited.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> God i never saw a washroom that f*ck*d up.



see the trailer video then. you will  be disgusted. after seeing how that toilet(right hand) broke.lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> ^I guess, ye haven't seen the toilets of Government Schools . Phucin' hell!  Yo, jojo, what 'bout Uncharted 2?


Someone change the thread name to "Toilets You Are Currently Addicted to"  
And i'm in a fix here. I was thinking to buying either GoW3 next year.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> AirTel 2Mbps unlimited.



Goddarn! /me drools out a river [Krow's words ]. Luckiest guy I've ever met.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> see the trailer video then. you will be disgusted. after seeing how that toilet(right hand) broke.lol


gimme the link NOW!  
just kidding


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^Here's the link: Soakin' his head in the.....  No PC upgrades, eh jojo? Or a DX11 card next year? Post some gameplay screentakes, budd.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

here it is enjoy.

[youtube]D0Y5G82nIi8[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

I voted every-Phucin'-day for NFS: SHIFT and ACII! Come on!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> ^Here's the link: Soakin' his head in the.....  No PC upgrades, eh jojo? Or a DX11 card next year? Post some gameplay screentakes, budd.


I am thinking of upgrading my gpu on april 2010. I don't know how to take screenies in ps3(lol) but i'll be posting pc screenies soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

^Screentakes, buddy, how you took your "makin' me drool!" PS3 Slim. DX11, eh?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2009)

Finished Dante's Inferno demo. I won't say it was awesome but good enough. Little review coming tomorrow.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 11, 2009)

Whats the game name is it Splinter cell scheduled to release next year.

@sunny 
let us know the length of demo would be downloading then

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

How to install PS3 themes i'm a noob in PS3

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

How to install PS3 themes i'm a noob in PS3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2009)

^^
About half an hour.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2009)

@dinjo: Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## mastersquall (Dec 11, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> How to install PS3 themes i'm a noob in PS3


You need to create 2 folders on your USB drive:

1st folder should be named PS3
2nd folder should be named THEME (this folder goes in the PS3 folder)

Any theme you download goes in the THEME folder, plug in the USB device and scroll over to settings and then scroll down to theme settings and click Theme, now scroll up to install and select your device and install your theme.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

another show stealer arriving this time for pc.

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/104/1042201/battlefield-bad-company-2-20091104021013453_640w.jpg
*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/104/1042239/battlefield-bad-company-2-20091104021452113_640w.jpg
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/102/1027467/battlefield-bad-company-2-20090922085249405_640w.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/s46etc.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2rlymtz.jpg

i dont know why they are even taking the pain to release it for the pc.as its previous one was console exclusive.what's the point if we cant play its previous version.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ what game is that ??



topgear said:


> Updates on FO3
> 
> Ok! cleared all those furious looking animals in the cabe of those animals in the raiders outpost. Fond a some kind of schematics from there.
> 
> ...



Cleaned all those raiders. Also neutralized that ginat super mutant with a mininuke. Got into a mill nearby. Clenaed all raiders as usual and met with a merchandise on that mill bazaar.

Got out of that mill. Headed to vault 112. It was inside some garage. Got into vault 112. Took part in the simulation prog. st did all that crap that the little girl ie braun said me to do . That decreased my karma. So again tried hard to find that terminal in the abandoned house. After much effort I was able to nail it down 

Activated that intrusion prog and finally got out of that sim prog. Met with dad !  nad talked to him. Agreed to continue the scientific experiment with him and now heading to Rivet city. Got out of that vault 112. Now heading to Rivet city with him as a bodyguard


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah got the themes , any place were i can get free PS3 themes i'm looking for Little Big Planet Theme


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

battlefield bad company 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2009)

^Yeah! "The best DX11 game till date!" - I hope so. EA, come on! Ye'r the best! This year's greats: NFS: SHIFT & The Saboteur! This summer hols. will be a blast! Dark Void! Splinter Cell: Conviction! BF: BC2! And *EZIO!!* In yesteryear's hols. I was playin' AC & this year ACII. In 2011, ACIII, maybe! Oh! Thank God.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 12, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah! "The best DX11 game till date!" - I hope so. EA, come on! Ye'r the best! This year's greats: NFS: SHIFT & The Saboteur! This summer hols. will be a blast! Dark Void! Splinter Cell: Conviction! BF: BC2! And *EZIO!!* In yesteryear's hols. I was playin' AC & this year ACII. In 2011, ACIII, maybe! Oh! Thank God.



I asked u how is ninja blade ????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2009)

^I haven't played, that's why I'm asking has anyone played it. Nobody seems to care.


----------



## RBX (Dec 12, 2009)

Currently addicted to Reign of Vampires and Mafia Wars on Facebook. When my network problems get over, I'll be back to Age of Empires II: The Conquerors on GameRanger.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 12, 2009)

Currently playing Unchartered 2 , waiting for MGS4 copy to arrive today.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma [PS3]
inFamous [PS3]
Splinter Cell Original [PC]
GTA IV[PC]
Mafia[PC]
Max Payne[PC]

Diggin' upthe  oldies to enjoy the sequels 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Currently playing Unchartered 2 , waiting for MGS4 copy to arrive today.


Believe me buddy MGS4 is totally crap if you haven't played the first 3 games. You're better off with Uncharted 2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

Completed the Dante's Inferno Demo.Superb hack n slash.If I can save some bucks I will surely buy this game.But One Advice to Dante's Inferno fans don't play this game in  the presence of your elders specially mom and dad because they will break your beloved console if you do so.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 12, 2009)

I know the story very well for MGS so not total crap, you need to be really aware of the story elements, inFamous is really awesome


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

@jojo same goes for gow series. i never thought sony would incorporate such things in this great hack-n-slash game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

Its full of strong nudity.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

^^you know you can also do *** in one of the gow game though they wont show it completely like hot coffee.(i dont remember which one exactly)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

This really sucks. I was thinking of getting GOW3 next. But i don't care, my ps3 and pc are in a safe location.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

lol seen dantes inferno almost clone of gow.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

i can't comment on that as i have never played gow(you already know), but i think this game is being made to punch gow in face.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

^^cant be done.even i havent played any gow series.but i have seen many videos and read many reviews about it.they say it is a masterpiece by sony.
now i dont know how even after adding so much stuff like that.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

BTT:-

Dead Space 2 officially announced, so rejoice.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 12, 2009)

Modern warfare 2 : Spec ops , co op with my friend. Its awesome.


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2009)

Guys, check out this awesome mod for fallout 3.
[youtube]g9SV8I0_KMc[/youtube]


This is the funniest game mod ever.
[youtube]Fi61-C5Vg6I[/youtube]

Right now this mod has about 60 dance poses, also some instruments can also be added to npc.

*www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=634

MJ dance move:
[youtube]pWNvtVKdRWg[/youtube]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome Tkin !!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

@tkin:- can you please tell me the fastest and easiest route to the museum of history. I was searching for it and ended up here:-
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_fo3-20091212-192936.jpg
 And discovered Reilley's Rangers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG! Bayonetta just came out. F*ckin' A! This should be sufficient till the time, Dante's Inferno demo comes out for the 360.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 12, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> @tkin:- can you please tell me the fastest and easiest route to the museum of history. I was searching for it and ended up here:-
> *i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_fo3-20091212-192936.jpg
> And discovered Reilley's Rangers.



U r on the path before , go back metro tunnels , u have to reach the MALL WEST station for museum of history


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

@tarey your friend is good.

this ethan hunt abandoned our co-op long back after completing only two-three missions.
and now he is running after bayonetta.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> this ethan hunt abandoned our co-op long back after completing only two-three missions.
> and now he is running after bayonetta.


No one can resist Bayonetta, NO ONE! 

BTW I'm also playing Mortal Kombat V/S DC Universe. Quan Chi looks really different in this one.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> BTW I'm also playing Mortal Kombat V/S DC Universe. Quan Chi looks really different in this one.



how is that.

btw i am trying double agent the game is damn buggy with no aa.this is my first splinter cell.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> how is that.
> 
> btw i am trying double agent the game is damn buggy with no aa.this is my first splinter cell.


I'm playing the story mode and it's total time pass.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2009)

So, ye up for MW2 Spec Ops, eh quan? With me? Maybe not.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2009)

@damngoodman999:- thanks, i'll try that.

Just completed COD MW2. Was superb. Man i'll give this one 11/10. 

Yo Ethan i completed the dante's inferno demo, was superb hack'n'slash. I was just freaking amazed when he took out GRIM THE REAPER. Man that was superb! Bayonetta is also superb. I'll download it after i complete dwnlding saboteur. Its a must for you I assure.

I am up for MW2 co-op if some one will PM me the full instructions.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2009)

^Yeah, the intro soundtrack gives me goosebumps. It makes me sob. Super-awesome work, IW! Can't wait for MW3. I hope it'll be long, nothin' more. Currently playin' *Gearhead Garage*. Awesome ol' times! Great game. Anybody heard of it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo Ethan i completed the dante's inferno demo, was superb hack'n'slash. I was just freaking amazed when he took out GRIM THE REAPER. Man that was superb! Bayonetta is also superb. I'll download it after i complete dwnlding saboteur. Its a must for you I assure.


I'm getting Bayonetta for sure. Downloaded the HD video of Dante' Inferno demo. OMG! This guys it totally brutal. His scythe was totally lethal. The intro boss fight was all I needed in a demo. So yes, this is something I'm desperately waiting to be released next year. 

In other news, Kane and Lynch's sequel, Kane and Lynch: Dogs Days was officially announced. This is the news I have been waiting for since I completed the first game (which was awesome btw). This will feature online co-op as well, which is fantastic. I hope they retain the offline split screen co-op too. The first game was one of my favourite games of '07. I hope the sequel is way better than it. 

Also saw a couple of gameplay videos of Alan Wake and I can't believe my how lucky I feel to own a 360 now. This game is jaw-dropping and it's releasing next year. The spook factor was amazing and so was the lighting effect. If they delay it one more time, then they can shove this game up their sorry arse.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 13, 2009)

with a theme similar to tomb raider.and location similar to farcry (and tombraider also).this game seems good.
the location is just amazing.though this game got not so good reviews but i liked its demo.

its called just cause.

even you can do stunt using vehicles.

*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/23820/2985641300105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb34.webshots.com/2209/2148891260105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb02.webshots.com/34561/2874261170105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb30.webshots.com/157/2044768080105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/44511/2544301000105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/46148/2351882020105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/44292/2996843410105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Claw.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ what game is that ??



quan chi - thanks bud for battlefield bad company 2 



topgear said:


> Cleaned all those raiders. Also neutralized that ginat super mutant with a mininuke. Got into a mill nearby. Clenaed all raiders as usual and met with a merchandise on that mill bazaar.
> 
> Got out of that mill. Headed to vault 112. It was inside some garage. Got into vault 112. Took part in the simulation prog. st did all that crap that the little girl ie braun said me to do . That decreased my karma. So again tried hard to find that terminal in the abandoned house. After much effort I was able to nail it down
> 
> Activated that intrusion prog and finally got out of that sim prog. Met with dad !  nad talked to him. Agreed to continue the scientific experiment with him and now heading to Rivet city. Got out of that vault 112. Now heading to Rivet city with him as a bodyguard



Escorted him safely to Rivet City. Did all those scientific tasks given by him.
Saw the enclave forces coming down with a chopper. Killed all enclave soldiers in the facility and safely escorted doc Li to Citadel. Entered there.
Got the powered armor Training !


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

It's Sim racing time baby!!!!

took some time to get used to the sim racing controls and bang my first win in Subaru Impreza at London RallyCross:

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/733/dirt2game20091213105344.th.png
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/4388/dirt2game20091213105616.th.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

Guess what, I just unlocked AMD/ATI livery for the cars.

Am getting very smooth gameplay at avg fps of 38 for this game. good work codemasters.

am loving the intensity and fun in this one


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2009)

Completed Mini Ninjas. The environment is really stunning and the visuals are a real beauty. A must for all ninja fans.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2009)

Completed Army of Two. The final level was a b*tch. It's great that the sequel is coming out in January.

Started Condemned 2: Bloodshot. Boy, this game is even spookier than the first one. It's a shame, it didn't come out for the PC.


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just started playing Modern Warfare 2. This will go on to be the best game i have played so far.

And the best thing is its runs on my 3000+, 512 MB RAM and 7600GS.

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

Just started playing Modern Warfare 2. This will go on to be the best game i have played so far.

And the best thing is its runs on my 3000+, 512 MB RAM and 7600GS.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 13, 2009)

@ethan
reviewers says that it is not that good compared to the first one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2009)

^hey quan which game? *www.kolobok.us/smiles/standart/stink.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 13, 2009)

^Condemned 2: Bloodshot.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 13, 2009)

Seriously - Modern warfare 2 is Well Optimized to run even in 7600 cards thats awesome .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2009)

check out my psn card. its not much but a start:-
*card.mmos.com/psn/profile/jo/j/jojothedragon/card2.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 13, 2009)

^Yo! Let's MW2! Fast. I'm logged in.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 13, 2009)

*ps3trophycard.com/profile/bassam904
*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/image.png
No Trophies Yet though


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragon Age : Origins. What a mindblowing game. RPG's are one of my fav genres, especially when they are not FPS.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2009)

and it gets more and more intense as the game progresses.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

I was bored TBH at the start. Now that the story has progressed, I'm totally hooked to it. I chose to be a Dalish Elf. Which character type are you playing with?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2009)

I am playing as Human Warrior 

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

and btw, did you meet Morrigan, that hot chick in the woods?


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I am playing as Human Warrior
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------
> 
> and btw, did you meet Morrigan, that hot chick in the woods?


Yep, and 

******************SPOILER***********************

even kissed her once 

******************SPOILER ENDS*********************


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> q
> Escorted him safely to Rivet City. Did all those scientific tasks given by him. Saw the enclave forces coming down with a chopper. Killed all enclave soldiers in the facility and safely escorted doc Li to Citadel. Entered there.
> Got the powered armor Training !



Talked with every person possible. Got trading permission from Elder Lyons.
Repaired my stuffs by a member of the scrolls. Talked with Rothchild.

Go into Ring A. Chatted with as many as persons possible. and saw that computer and the got the location of Vault 87 ( where the GECK remains ).

Went into the Ring B. Talked with a small kid and other persons. Got a power armor inside a footlocker. Now went Back to Lab area. Discovered a lady who once escorted me and the doc safely. Now She agreed to go with me as well.
Anyway, I told her to wait there. ( Coz I wanted to go to Vault 87 at a later time - Now I want to complete those side quests  )

Got out of Citadel. Set my active quest as moira's book ( the 2nd chapter about mole rats - completed it already ). Heading her to claim my Reward and 
XP points and to get the next mission.

Next I will find a home for Bryan and Next I will supply that antique piece that's in National library to the curator in the Rivet city.

BTW, I'm now at Level 17


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins, 
I just freed this guy from his torment, and I am done with convincing dwarfs to give their hand in fighting Blight....
*i48.tinypic.com/2zi1vtc.jpg


@desii, were talking about this chick?????
*i45.tinypic.com/15yaot4.jpg

if it is, then it's me kissing the chick....
*i48.tinypic.com/2ngg80o.jpg

Post your smooching pics... 

I am currently going to the Elf's kingdom to make a request for their support on fighting of blight.

These days, i am completely hookedup with Dirt 2. So, My gameplay time in dragon age origins didn't exceeded 25 hours. But from this day, i took a blood oath to complete the story mode of this game with in next Monday.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm now at orzamar. Sided with Harrowmant, now searching the deep roads to find a missing Paragon. Gained the aid of the Humans of red cliff and the templers of The Tower of Magi. This game is totally mindblowing as all say.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are at ozamar, I think you can make some choice when you reach the end of the deep roads.Based on the decision you make, you may witness something similar to the above screenshots. There are lot of twists yet to come for you. But i don't spoil it. Enjoy.. but don't foget to post screenies when you are done with this quest.

NOTE TO EVERY ONE PLAYING: Go to Circle of Magi and complete the Broken Circle quest and the go to RedCliffe Village and do Arl of RedCliffe quest next. The game is best enjoyable when you do this. Because when you are at Redcliffe there will be an option which you can choose if you have been to Cricle of Magi. And Believe me that is the best option to go with.

UPDATE on DA:O,  just completed some side quests, now heading the the elf's kingdom.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

Wha'th.... Sh*t!  Games should be like 'is! No females.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/800px-Strength_mode2.jpg
I got no words for ye, Nomad!

BTW, currently addicted The Saboteur. Bloody awesome game! Great work, Pandemic. It's hell o' a fun killin' Nazis. Ye rock, Sean!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2009)

in crysis, after rescuing girl at school, and destroying the kpa tanks, what has to be done, as its showing all objectives completed yet not going to next level.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wha'th.... Sh*t!  Games should be like 'is! No females.



Nope.. A game should be enjoyable what ever may be the theme or genre. Games like NOLF are more fun than crysis and note that NOLF has a female protagonist


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you are at ozamar, I think you can make some choice when you reach the end of the deep roads.Based on the decision you make, you may witness something similar to the above screenshots. There are lot of twists yet to come for you. But i don't spoil it. Enjoy.. but don't foget to post screenies when you are done with this quest.
> 
> NOTE TO EVERY ONE PLAYING: Go to Circle of Magi and complete the Broken Circle quest and the go to RedCliffe Village and do Arl of RedCliffe quest next. The game is best enjoyable when you do this. Because when you are at Redcliffe there will be an option which you can choose if you have been to Cricle of Magi. And Believe me that is the best option to go with.
> 
> UPDATE on DA:O,  just completed some side quests, now heading the the elf's kingdom.


I already completed the Redcliffe quests, now looking for the sacred Urn, but before that, I am in the Werewolves lair. Killing me easily here. 

Will go to Circle later. Did I miss something important?



vamsi_krishna said:


> Nope.. A game should be enjoyable what ever may be the theme or genre. Games like NOLF are more fun than crysis and note that NOLF has a female protagonist


+1 No female, no gain. We all know why he wants males.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

^And why is that?  I need action! Ain't Crysis enjoyable? Nomad all the way.

Goddarn! Trailers of Batman sequel, MoH gives me goosebumps! Why didn't they release a trailer of Crysis 2, eh? Sh*t! MoH: Airborne's great, eh people? Please answer me.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2009)

looking for clue?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Started Saboteur. Played a few missions. Game is awesome. 



> Goddarn! Trailers of Batman sequel, MoH gives me goosebumps! Why didn't they release a trailer of Crysis 2, eh? Sh*t! MoH: Airborne's great, eh people? Please answer me.


What bman sequel? I had no idea. I will check out youtube now. 
And about that co-op. Be hosting strictly at 5pm today or if you change in form me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

Was surfin' through the pages of this awesome thread. Darnit! It was so fun. jojo, quoted this:



jojothedragon said:


> You have got a killer rig and you are playing these old(but gr8) games
> Get some good games before your rig rusts



Eh? Ol' days are awesome , it has rusted, dragon. Hell! I started postin' from page 31, now it's 174!  Hell! Hell! Hell! *Go through the memories (of this thread), people, it's the best.* Bear with me for these words. Please.

*Assassino!! NOMAD!!*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

@vamsi_krishna:- thanks for the info pal. I'll post my screenies soon. Can you tell me which is the elf kingdom in the world map?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2009)

@KROW,
*******SPOILER ALERT(not for krow, as he completed the quest)*********

when you lean that there is something wrong with son of Arl Emon, you can actually do two things... Kill the kid or if you have spared the mage inside the prision, you can actually perform a blood mage with the blood of Arl Emon's Wife, which leaves Arl Emon's wife to be dead. These are the things you can do. But if you have been to Circle of Magi and spared the mage in the prison you can perform a blood mage and enter into fade not with the blood of the Arl Emon's wife but with the help of lyrium you collected. Which will leave both Arl Emon's wife and son with lives. And that is the best way to do the thing.

As of me, I have done in both ways by saving the game at correct places. But when you see kid saying 'hello' every time when you visit the Fort of Redcliffe.. every thing pays off.

/**********SPOILER ALERT****************

DA:O update:

I just completed the quest 'The Nature of the Best' Which has earned me the help of Elfs.
Now, I am about to go to the Fort of Redcliffe and talk with Arl Emon to arrange The Last Meet.

Few screen shots of this quest...

Fighting with the tree..
*i48.tinypic.com/28tgtps.jpg

What is this??? A Jr.Archdemon?
*i48.tinypic.com/3448ocn.jpg

You Don't believe me, she is a nice egg...
*i47.tinypic.com/24y3685.jpg

IN our state strike is going on for 4 days now.. Finding a lot of time to play the games. It is expected that strike will continue for 3 more days.

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

@jojothedragon, to be precise, there is no kingdom for Elfs you can find a camp of elfs in brecilian outskirts. you can find that at the center of the Ferelden's map.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

^PHUC!!! Darnit, vamsi! First ye'r PES10 avatar, now this game. Hell! 

@jojo: Wha'd I say? It's superb! Just wait for a patch to enable eye-candy. What 'bout now? Ye host! I'll try and play Co-op with ye. Waitin' for ye'r reply.

BTW, surfin' through the pages again. I found this:


> [What's FTW?]


Darn! I was so noob.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 14, 2009)

a news paper pulished top 10 games of 2009.

uncharted2 among thieves.
dragon age origins
infamous
borderlands
need for speed shift
assasins creed 2
batman arkham asylum
ratchet and clank future:a crank in time
forza motorsport3
grand theft auto chinatown wars.

that means even borderland is better than mw2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

Aw yeah! SHIFT's in top 10! Woohoo! Yeah, awesome reviewer.

"You woke the wrong dog. Aww yeah!" - 9-Toes [Also he has 3 balls]. Phucin' funny.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

@ngeek:-no man, cod says my nat type is STRICT and so  does utorrent. so its best if you host.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

^Right now? I'm ready. Yesterday my Phucin' BSNL gave up. That sh*t didn't even connect! Okay. In that Tek... shortcut, don't type my IP, but the IP which was given in the Read Me file. Do I need to invite you in Steam? What's ye'r Steam ID?

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

Yo! I know ye'r there, jojo. What 'bout now?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2009)

my steam id is jojothedragon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2009)

Heavenly Sword [PS3] Damn addictive! Kickass Hack 'en Slash action, beautiful graphics. Hell yeah!
Also downloading Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 and Lost Planet 2 demo from PSN.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 14, 2009)

this video is damn hilarious.

[youtube]LWuS9L_jctg[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2009)

Yo, jojo! Log on to XFire now.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> "You woke the wrong dog. Aww yeah!" - 9-Toes [Also he has 3 balls]. Phucin' funny.



Me hit hammer!


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2009)

Update on Fallout 3 :

Talked with moira about the mole rats and repellent stck. She let me have it and got a new mission of mirelurk.

Before that got a radio message from Vault 101. Go there and solved their probs.

Talked with Brian abuot her aunt Vera in rivet city and completed the quest.

Got into the nest of of Mirelurk and atill neutralizing them one by one and gaining XP points 

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------

Update on Fallout 3 :

Talked with moira about the mole rats and repellent stck. She let me have it and got a new mission of mirelurk.

Before that got a radio message from Vault 101. Go there and solved their probs.

Talked with Brian abuot her aunt Vera in rivet city and completed the quest.

Completed the water pump quest and got 200 caps 

Got into the nest of of Mirelurks and still neutralizing them one by one and gaining XP points


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> Update on Fallout 3 :
> 
> Talked with moira about the mole rats and repellent stck. She let me have it and got a new mission of mirelurk.
> 
> ...


If you will harm any Mirelurk's there you will not be able to complete the bonus objective... thus Moira will grant lesser rewards.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins Update:

I freed lothering's daughter from her castle and brought her to arl emon's estate. I am now going to  Alienage to investigate about a thing which would be a possible spoiler.

Few Screen Shots

PUMPKINS in Denerim
*i50.tinypic.com/t69d6u.jpg

After i have been imprisoned, Believe me.. this is the situation where the game will take you this close for a Homo thingy, to get yourself out of the jail.
*i46.tinypic.com/wi82n8.jpg

After performing a great escape..
*i48.tinypic.com/28006sl.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

@vamsi, hehe. I haven't reached till that point. I just finished the Pearl side quest and on the way back.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

Yo, vamsi. You're embarrassin' me! 

BTW, at this same time next year, I'll be playin' _*Crysis 2!!*_ And Batman: Arkham Asylum 2! And with heavy studies.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Just bought Uncharted 2. Any body up for co-op, tonight ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^Erm..not Uncharted 2, budd. But, MW2! Right now! Whaddya say? This time, we're gon do 2 missions, I promise.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Just bought Uncharted 2. Any body up for co-op, tonight ?


I'm in. Just PM me the time.
@all PS3 owners, If you can then download Lost Planet 2 Co-Op demo.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

No one is playing saboteur now ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2009)

^^
Many of us have ATI cards and the game is impossible to play on them. It crashes within seconds of starting the game. A patch is on the way though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

@damn: O' course, matey. I'm playin' it & it's awesome!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2009)

I am also playing saboteur.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^Yo! Check ye'r PM, man.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't wait for Avatar! Come on, Cameron! Ye rock the universe!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't wait for Avatar! Come on, Cameron! Ye rock the universe!



Saboteur really S**Ks , not good may be EA shud have done it like assassin creed , But combination of GTA+Assasin creed+Horrible graphics = Vomiting

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Many of us have ATI cards and the game is impossible to play on them. It crashes within seconds of starting the game. A patch is on the way though.


game is really not good !! i think u cant try that game  wen u r out of any new games to play


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

Ye'r one of 'em who hates the game even if it's good. It's great. Majority of the people who've played this game give 8, 8.5 or 9 on 10.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

^ many people.. many views. I am right now jumping with Dragon Age Origins, I am not sure you will be. Same with Sean, you are impressed and Damngoodman isn't. Grow up nvidia, if you want to be a real gamer.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 16, 2009)

currently playing...
Dirt 2 (lv 16)
Star wars - The force Unleashed (just started!)


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2009)

sameer.pur said:


> If you will harm any Mirelurk's there you will not be able to complete the bonus objective... thus Moira will grant lesser rewards.



Like I always play I've neutralized all possible Mire Lurks ( as they are not necessary to complete the mission ). Though Did not killed those Mirelurks inside office building on waters. Placed that sensor device anyway. Got out from there. Met with Moira. Completed the injury mission. Took the Rivet city history mission.

On the road I thought why not take a tour to the National Archive to find that document for the curator in the rivet city.

On the road Killed some Super muties and some raiders. Yepeeee  Now I am on Level 19.

Got into national archive anyway. Killed as many as super muties possible. Met with Sydney. Teamed up with her. Killed hords of super muties and robots. Have to use 2 mini nukes anyway ( and still I've got 9 of'em ). Got another important document. Got into the strong room where the main archive is. 

Talked with the robot. He told me to bring some kind of ink from Arlington library. I agreed.  Talked with sydney. He said in which way I acquire it she does not cares. So again entered the strong room. Blowed that robot with missile. Got the document


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ many people.. many views. I am right now jumping with Dragon Age Origins, I am not sure you will be. Same with Sean, you are impressed and Damngoodman isn't. Grow up nvidia, if you want to be a real gamer.



Nvidia geek - he is sensitive gamer , he is adorable when he gives reviews abt the games . One day he said SAINTS ROW is better than GTA 4 - i really shocked , so it is not a big deal he likes SABOTEUR 

BTW , is dragon origins gameplay most like DUNGEON SIEGE ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek can sometimes be very annoying but he is a good guy and a good gamer and greatly contributes in keeping this thread alive.

@Topgear:- How many books have you read so far? Complete the wasteland survival guide and you'll get a new perk. My Current Main mission is Scientific Persuits but i don't give a sh1t, i'm completing as many side missions i can find.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats the size of demo of Lost Planet 2 ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2009)

^IT IS 440 MB.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2009)

Force Unleashed 90% done. Its fun, i wish the controls were better.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 16, 2009)

anybody played the halo series?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

And is the game good enough , didn't really like Lost Planet


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2009)

Completed the first mission in Uncharted 2. In Uncharted 2 Drake's fortune is really very bad. Defeated Volf in NGS2. The game is awesome.

Completed the second encounter with Dreiker in Saboteur. 
Played the Demo of Dantes Inferno again.Can't get my hands away from it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2009)

World Of Warcraft [PC]
Star Trek Online: Closed Beta [PC]
Heavenly Sword [PS3]
Bayonetta Demo [PS3]....this game is real fun! Love Bayonetta's finishing move. Anybody who's played the demo knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

Sh*t! Another . I love it!

@jojo: Thank ye. Uncharted 2's super-awesome, eh? Is there any Uncharted-like game for PC? 

@damn: That "SR2 was better than GTA IV" was sh*t. I was just havin' fun with rajkumar_pb. 

@quan: I just played Halo: Combat Evolved and it made me buy an X360 just for the Halo series. *EPIC! Just like Crysis.* 

Will get DiRT 2 tomorrow. Will it beat SHIFT, technically? Maybe not. 

"I'm not buyin' that 'locate and evacuate' bullsh*t anymore" - Awesome!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sh*t! Another . I love it!
> 
> @jojo: Thank ye. Uncharted 2's super-awesome, eh? Is there any Uncharted-like game for PC?
> 
> ...



U know how rajkumar cried for wat u said ! his fav game is GTA 4 - if u say GTA 4 is not good as SR2 , he went to hotel booked a room cried for one whole day !!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 16, 2009)

HALO 2 (pc).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^It's superb, ainnit? The main menu music and the cutscences are awesome! *Master Chief!!*


----------



## quan chi (Dec 16, 2009)

yes i admit the main menu music is awesome!!

btw are there any high resolution texture mod for this.

these are from halo 3.

*i50.tinypic.com/u3txv.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/ml18xh.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Dec 16, 2009)

Completed Uncharted Drake's Fortune. A must play for all PS3 owner.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2009)

^
Uncharted 2 is 3x the fun.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't really enjoyed Uncharted 2 except for great visuals .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

@damngoodman, Sorry I didn't played the game you have mentioned.

DA:O update:

I am about to fight with archdemon itself. This is the final battle. My gameplay time is nearly 44Hours and i haven't played much of side quests, BTW.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2   [ Chp1 Mission 2] 
NGS2   [2nd encounter with Ghensin]
Saboteur [In the zeppelin]
Fallout 3 [LBL-13]
Dragon Age Origins[Lost in the Deep Roads]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^The Saboteur's an awesome-action packed game, right? I haven't played a TPS till now which has such awesome missions, really.

Yo vamsi, how're the graphics of Dragon Age, man? The characters are not so dumb like in Fallout 3, eh?

Yo dinjo, it's the GoTY, man, I thought Drake was some actor when I saw the cutscenes! I wish I had a PS3 . Hell! Halo's & BiA: HH's cutscenes are the best I've seen till date.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Graphics??? You should not ask that question to a person who is playing at Ultra low settings and resolution. 

But the characters that build around you are amazing, The way it picks up this interface between characters and nails it.. will take more than words to explain. It takes playing the game. Numerous number of characters.. but amazing thing is you will remember each and every on of them. The voice acting needs a Oscar though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^I thought ye'r a uber gamer. Seems like ye'r just like me. Ye a PS3 user?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I thought ye'r a uber gamer. Seems like ye'r just like me. Ye a PS3 user?



Just play games like God of war & devil may cry !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^I'm not a goddarn-lucky PS3 user . Sh*t!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2009)

^
Calm your nerves man. Words like sh*t, phuc and darn are flying all over you posts. 

God of War is for PS2 and Devil May Cry is available for PC too. PS3 isn't even in the picture. You just get too excited with exclamation marks and all.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^I need a PS3 or an X360 or HD5850 to calm my nerves. I ain't satisfied with what I have now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I thought ye'r a uber gamer. Seems like ye'r just like me. Ye a PS3 user?



what was that??? you mean a person nailing Dangerous Dave, Diablo on a P III is not a uber gamer? 

I am not the uber gamer by the way. Rather I have a passion towards gaming.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^I mean user of a uber rig. And ye didn't answer me, you own a PS3?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

I use to own it not any more. I really miss her.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^Why the hell!?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

Sold it to a friend due to economic crisis before 2 months.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^Then ye'r like me. No Uncharted 2, no GT5.  *I need a hug*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed Uncharted 2 was GOTY but the gameplay isn't as satisfying (read it properly) but it was enjoying.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^Not satisfyin'? Play The Saboteur .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2009)

^ I think i will get one by March. One of my Relatives are in Kuwait, where the ps3 is barely 15000 INR . By the time GT5, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, Last Guardian, Agent are released i would have my ps3 on my table.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

You need to grow up and learn what satisfying means read the text in brackets i earlier post.

Games like -
MGS4
NFS MW
GTA IV 

are what called as satisfying.

BTW how old are you ? and do you study ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

@vamsi: Darn! Hell! Hate to say, I don't need a hug. 

@dinjo: Aye. I study. Why I hate sequels is, next year there'll be hardly enough time to game like I'm gamin' (like an as$hole) now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 16, 2009)

Heavy Rain & Yakuza are most hot title for me but dont forget God of War 3


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 17, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I need a PS3 or an X360 or HD5850 to calm my nerves. I ain't satisfied with what I have now.



wats really problem with u ?? see all of them here owns PS3 directly they dint buy PS3 , start with PS2 there are lot of games to play in that .

if u play PS3 games mostly u ll get bored , console games are to played limited . if u play like PC games then u gona spend more than 50K for games in 1 month


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It's superb, ainnit? The main menu music and the cutscences are awesome! *Master Chief!!*


It was boring.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> Like I always play I've neutralized all possible Mire Lurks ( as they are not necessary to complete the mission ). Though Did not killed those Mirelurks inside office building on waters. Placed that sensor device anyway. Got out from there. Met with Moira. Completed the injury mission. Took the Rivet city history mission.
> 
> On the road I thought why not take a tour to the National Archive to find that document for the curator in the rivet city.
> 
> ...



Supplied that doc to the curator in the Rivet city. Asked the residents about the city's history. They said me hunt down the pinkerton's place ( optional ). That place was beside the rivet city ship - on a broken ship connected to the land with a bridge and blocked by a locked gate. I've no clue about where to get the key for it. So returned to Moira without entering there.

Next took the arlington lib quest but as i've already been there I just supplied her the tag. Next she told me go into roboco facility and place a cpu there. I placed that thing but as my science skills are low in the game I was not able to hack that terminal. Anyway, neutralized all those robots. Searched every part of the building possible and got plenty of energy cells.

Returned to Moira. That's the end of her wasteland survival guide book quest and oh! yes got a free copy of book from her


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Geek I wanna give you a choice.If you wanna save bucks then a good choice for you is an x360 consle. But if you wanna play exclusivel titiles like Uncharted and NGS2(also a lot more) then ps3 will be a good choice. A lot of exclusive titles are available for ps3 which are not available for any other platforms except for Halo series and Gears Of war 2 because these 2 titles are only available for x360 consle.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

damn good game.....

*i47.tinypic.com/ins5g5.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2zjc5r9.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/166eo92.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2zp3284.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/102jbk9.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/jg6w3s.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/2ahbeyp.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

@quan, how is the halo 2...

I played it for 3 hours and felt it repetitive. But the theme song of Halo 2 is the best game sound track ever(according to me).


----------



## quan chi (Dec 17, 2009)

actually halo series is more famous for its multiplayer option.

though i have only completed few levels.for me well it was quite ok till now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2009)

Currently playing: 
Bayonetta [X360]. Kamiya has yet another hit after DMC series now. This game is class A action. If you thought DMC 4 was cheesy, this game would make DMC4 look like a cradled child in front of it. It's so over the top that you just can't help but laugh at it. The combos are awesome. The tutorial was highly interactive, very creative to be honest. There are so many different combination patterns you can pull off. I couldn't manage a proper aerial rave in DMC 3, but here it's extremely easy and I can stay in air for longer sessions. The music is totally girly style, understandable as it has a female protagonist. Played it for an hour and I'm totally hooked.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2009)

^is the full game released? Or is it a demo?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^is the full game released? Or is it a demo?


We 360 b*tches are a lucky bunch, aren't we? 

Yes, it is the full game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2009)

^Most 360 B*tches are lucky but not always. BTW how much have you completed?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2009)

Need to get Bayonetta now. Demo was awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, X360 a$$holes are lucky, but some can get RRoD'd. BTW, I'm installin' DiRT 2! I get excited every time I install a game. What's the Phucin' reason? So, DiRT 2 screens comin' up! Not DX11. 

I'm soon gonna complete MW2! Darn. "ROACH"!! 

When's my Assassino comin'? I gave him a contract, but he didn't show up in time. I'm waitin', Ezio, with a blade. 

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

DiRT 2 screens:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-41-52-57.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-42-00-79.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-42-50-59.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-43-05-64.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-44-28-59.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1716-49-22-10.jpg

WTF!? 14 fps? Is somethin' wrong or is it like this? Don't make me cry on this, people.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice screenies geek..me totally hooked up with the game...dont wanna compare it with shift or grid, coz both were great, but the fun factor in dirt 2 is just awesome..CMs FTW!!!..started star wars force unleashed too..nice game, but too many glitches(framerate fixed to 30fps!! .......)

and1 saw this spec ops trailer??..

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

here goes some of my screenies...

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/8548/dirt2game20091210123411.th.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/4603/dirt2game20091210123426.th.jpg

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/7237/dirt2game20091210123432.th.jpg

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/9840/dirt2game20091210125028.th.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6575/dirt2game20091210125048.th.jpg
Crysis?!?!?!?
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5962/dirt2game20091210125208.th.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/1892/dirt2game20091210130458.th.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/5316/dirt2game20091210130538.th.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3734/dirt2game20091210130603.th.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/3750/dirt2game20091210130823.th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2009)

Splinter Cell [PC]
Heavenly Sword and Demon's Souls [PS3]
James Cameron's Avatar [Xbox 360] Also getting Bayonetta. Freakin' excited about it!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^That's same way I'm excited to ACII & Crysis 2! Not freakin', but Phucin'!  BTW, the fps of DiRT 2 seems to be low, is it normal or somethin''s not right? Or NVIDIA? Just like SHIFT did to ATI. What're the settings ye'r usin', cyborg?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2009)

^All High, with 4x MSAA..avg 63fps..tried to increase the settings a bit, and the framerate came down to around 40 fps...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^4x AA, all High an' gettin' 63 fps with an 8800GT, lucky you 'cause when I go outside from the trailer to crowds, I get 23 fps without AA & High! And as you see in the screen, it's givin' me 14 fps with 4x AA! The hell's wrong?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 17, 2009)

@nvidiageek 
Please try to post thumbnails.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^I'm too lazy to sign up to another image hostin' site . Photobucket.com doesn't allow to thumbnail pics.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 17, 2009)

Then please stop posting pics


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

for all the people who think NVDIA is suking your bandwidth..actually he ain't

all the pics will hardly take 200kb of Bandwidth.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Yeah, those are low quality jpeg files. And, why in God's name am I gettin' low fps in DiRT 2? The Phuc's wrong?


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

*i50.tinypic.com/n3ofow.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Ye bought RAMs? How much's the speed?


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

800MHz.1066Mhz are too costly....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 17, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> 800MHz.1066Mhz are too costly....



which brand


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> which brand



Corsair XMS2


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 17, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Corsair XMS2



Which monitor r u using


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

^ Viewsonic 1940w 19" 1680x1050


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Know anythin' 'bout the low fps in DiRT 2?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

just finished X games Europe Asia and America and reached level 27. Utah trailblazer FTW!!!

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

am getting 40fps + on HD4770 for Dirt 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Then, what the hell's wrong?  What settings are you usin' BTW?


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> just finished X games Europe Asia and America and reached level 27. Utah trailblazer FTW!!!



I m too on level 27..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

yee haa. just finished Colin McRae Challenge in Dirt 2 and now a video showing "the legend" is playing with a tribute to Colin McRae by other drivers.

Long live Colin McRae.... in our hearts.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Erm...he's dead. R.I.P Colin. OK, some DiRTy screens for ye'r Subaru . A fault in brakin' which led to a disaster:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-09-08-58.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-09-15-15.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-09-21-52.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-09-34-05.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-09-43-64.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1723-12-11-71.jpg
Does this fps do justice to my rig?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

My Settings:

Resolution: 1440x900
19" display
4x MSAA
Detail: everything set to high


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^Same here. Everything's same. The Phucin' sh*t's wrong?


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> Supplied that doc to the curator in the Rivet city. Asked the residents about the city's history. They said me hunt down the pinkerton's place ( optional ). That place was beside the rivet city ship - on a broken ship connected to the land with a bridge and blocked by a locked gate. I've no clue about where to get the key for it. So returned to Moira without entering there.
> 
> Next took the arlington lib quest but as i've already been there I just supplied her the tag. Next she told me go into roboco facility and place a cpu there. I placed that thing but as my science skills are low in the game I was not able to hack that terminal. Anyway, neutralized all those robots. Searched every part of the building possible and got plenty of energy cells.
> 
> Returned to Moira. That's the end of her wasteland survival guide book quest and oh! yes got a free copy of book from her



Afetr much effort found Regulators H.Q. ( I had took the law bringer perk before ). Delivered bad guys people to them and beacme their member and got a drees of'em.

Got into temple of union. Talked with the slaves and the guy named hannibal .
Helped him by wiping all slavers in the Lincoln's memorial. Returned back to near temple of union to discover new places. Got into canterbury commons and discovered a robot repair factory. Entered there. Neutralized all possible threat 

Got into Level 20 and added the perk which allows to show all places in the map 

BTW, there was a lift but I was unable to use it. Any idea about how to use the elevator ??

Got plenty of MF and energy cells. Got out from there. Talked with Roe in canterbury commons. Neutralized that ant queen. 

Got into Vault 108 ajnd neutralized many "Gary" clones. Exploring more into it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> Got into canterbury commons and discovered a robot repair factory. Entered there. Neutralized all possible threat
> 
> Got into Level 20 and added the perk which allows to show all places in the map
> 
> BTW, there was a lift but I was unable to use it. Any idea about how to use the elevator ??


Robot repair factory is home to the Mechanic(or whatever..) and he had to be neutralized (talked) in optional part of the superhuman gambit quest. lift can only be used if lockpick is 100 or you go from his from to use the lift. 
I am on lvl 25 and now going for Operation Anchorage.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Same here. Everything's same. The Phucin' sh*t's wrong?


 

drivers drivers drivers. which card you have???


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2009)

^Kill the Ant Agonizer first then go for the Mechanist. Mechanist is harder than the AntAgonizer. I did not kill and robots at the mechanist lair, used a stealth boy to heck the terminal and disabled all of them.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2009)

any 1 played NFS swift


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't play NFS swift. I played NFS Shift


----------



## Devrath_ND (Dec 18, 2009)

I am addicted to all Zynga games on facebook!!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 18, 2009)

Got Razer Sphex today , wooo !!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

@tarey_g. how much did you pay?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I didn't play NFS swift. I played NFS Shift



u like that ,yesterday i install d game after first race i just remove from my computer


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 18, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> u like that ,yesterday i install d game after first race i just remove from my computer



Thats the spirit ! i like it - horrible racing pro right ??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> u like that ,yesterday i install d game after first race i just remove from my computer


 
is it because of the difficulty in driving?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

^Maybe he didn't patch it. THE best racin' game on PC. BTW, Bond, I'm usin' GF9800GTX+ and 195.62 drivers. Somethin''s wrong?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2009)

Just received my Razer Lachesis. Waiting for the G110 now. So folks, care for some pics?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

^Sure, teh rich boi!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 18, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Sure, teh rich boi!



Hey Bro - Dont use words like like this ( NO OFFENSE )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2009)

^
Don't worry. Geek is usually high...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

^Yo! Where're the pics? I'm waitin', TR boi!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @tarey_g. how much did you pay?



950/- . I never use mousepad and now the mousepads to me are like hurdles in comfortable usage. But since i got Diamondback 3G i was worried that table surface will ruin the mouse, so got this one, its thin like paper with surface similar to the Razer exactmat, sticks to the table due to the rubber base  . Perfect for me.


*img138.imageshack.us/img138/1456/pad1.th.jpg
*img704.imageshack.us/img704/5609/pad2a.th.jpg

All mess of my comp table is hidden with the help of Razer packaging 
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/5084/pad3l.th.jpg
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/5071/pad4v.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2009)

Completed Borderlands, ending was crap. Eridian weapons were crap. It left me wanting for more. :rage:

The sweetest thing in this game is sniping the sh!t out of aliens with electrocuting mods. Even the most Badass Guardians can be killed with 1-2 shots. And for close encounter ratt-tatt I was lucky to get the hellphyrr SMG. I went on elemental side with Litith The Siren.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

Now this IS MY rig! 19x.xx drivers are sh*te! Moved to 178.xx drivers! They FTW! DiRT 2's great, now this IS my drivin'! I only wish I had DX11. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1818-04-28-38.jpg
Great Rally game! Super work, Codies!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1818-08-04-29.jpg
Yeah! On top o' the world!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 18, 2009)

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/586/swtfu2009121818313667.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/6898/swtfu2009121818314666.th.jpg

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/120/swtfu2009121818313168.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/7581/swtfu2009121818312667.th.jpg

man im totally blown away with this game...FREAKING AWESOME!!!...must play for hack n slash game lovers..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

^Which is that? Ninja Blade?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 18, 2009)

star wars the force unleashed!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

^OK, I'll get it. Looks yummy!

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Super-addicted to Crysis WARHEAD! Superb gameplay, awesome graphics, great stealth elements. And superhuman powers with the Nanosuit! Great thinkin', Cevat & Crytek! Can't wait for Crysis 2!

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

Super-addicted to Crysis WARHEAD! Superb gameplay, awesome graphics, great stealth elements. And superhuman powers with the Nanosuit! Great thinkin', Cevat & Crytek! *Can't wait for Crysis 2!* Hope to see some awesome-awesome gameplay in E3 '10. *Love ye, EA & Crytek!* Crysis' a part of my body.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2009)

allright guys i have completed 5 chapters of halo2.the game is really amazing.

since i have not completed the game therefore i will not fully comment on it.but upto now it just got better and better.

hope ea releases halo3 for pc soon otherwise i think such a classic title would go waste.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

Halo 3's comin' for PC? Or is it just a speculation like GoW2?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2009)

i said it should be released soon.all previous halo series were released for pc but so late that people almost lost interest in it.


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 19, 2009)

the evergreen Counter Strike . And "tennis" the one we use to play in video games .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> is it because of the difficulty in driving?



yes d handling is same as pro

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

guys when Assassin Creed 2 is coming for pc

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

guys when Assassin Creed 2 is coming for pc


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 19, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> yes d handling is same as pro
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...



ACII for PC in Q1-2010..  Long wait..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 19, 2009)

wasie bhi i have no time for game but when ever if got spare   of time then i bring my hand to CS 1.6 evergreen game  fully charged


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 19, 2009)

Well guys.. good news. 

Completed Dragon Age Origins.. Kicked Archdemon's ass yesterday night. Someday or that day may never come i may write an extended review Until that day accept this Screenies as my gift 

ah... A night to remember.
*i50.tinypic.com/14icwub.jpg

Kicking Archdemon's ass...
*i46.tinypic.com/5qizd.jpg

Kicked Archdemon's ass
*i49.tinypic.com/kd9740.jpg

Everone is happy now....
*i46.tinypic.com/mcrrc5.jpg


It was a fantastic Experience playing this game.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 19, 2009)

Congo Guys thread crossed 1 lakh views.
Btw i'm Still with COD4 MP and Gran Turismo 5 Prologue


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually Ubi did a good job pushin' Ezio to March-April 'cause, in April no books, no studies, no nothin'! I can enjoy with Ezio in Florence! Awesome work, Ubi! I played AC in 2009 summers hols., I gon play ACII in '10 holidays! Altair! Ezio!

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Some o' my screens. Darn, this game's great!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1822-19-56-67.jpg
Subaru looks awesome!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1822-33-00-95.jpg
Erm.....the same Subaru?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1822-33-06-46.jpg
He he he. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-1822-29-53-60.jpg
Will it be a perfect round in shape in DX11?


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Afetr much effort found Regulators H.Q. ( I had took the law bringer perk before ). Delivered bad guys people to them and beacme their member and got a drees of'em.
> 
> Got into temple of union. Talked with the slaves and the guy named hannibal .
> Helped him by wiping all slavers in the Lincoln's memorial. Returned back to near temple of union to discover new places. Got into canterbury commons and discovered a robot repair factory. Entered there. Neutralized all possible threat
> ...


The lifts just a shortcut, there is another(difficult) way to get to mechanist, give him the ant queens armour, get the protectron's gaze unique weapon, and kill him , theres a bobblehead in that vault, down in the cloning lab.

Go back to museum of history and after a long search you can find some unique Lincoln items that you can sell to Hannibal for some good cash. After you reach lvl 21 add the grim reaper's sprint perk, most usefull perk of all, you will become invincible(sort of) with it.

I'm 'collecting'  a lot of new games now, gonna play after the exam, difficult exams are over, now that's a relief.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 19, 2009)

*i47.tinypic.com/5amfyh.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/24e19c0.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/jzi6vq.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/2sba53d.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2bs2vd.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/71mowo.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/wa34lc.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/24nmjkk.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2q3vqty.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2wdqd6c.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/b7ci29.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/wtxf0y.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 19, 2009)

^Task force 141 servers are worst then BSNL


----------



## quan chi (Dec 19, 2009)

^^lol or that data might be too huge.


----------



## suraj78 (Dec 19, 2009)

*re*

I am currently addicted to FIFA 2010, nice graphics and commentary!*hi5gaming.blogspot.com


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2009)

sameer.pur said:


> Robot repair factory is home to the Mechanic(or whatever..) and he had to be neutralized (talked) in optional part of the superhuman gambit quest. lift can only be used if lockpick is 100 or you go from his from to use the lift.
> I am on lvl 25 and now going for Operation Anchorage.



On that quest I neutralized that psycho ant queen ( her actual name was taniya or something ) and reported back to Roe  



jojothedragon said:


> ^Kill the Ant Agonizer first then go for the Mechanist. Mechanist is harder than the AntAgonizer. I did not kill and robots at the mechanist lair, used a stealth boy to heck the terminal and disabled all of them.



Neutralized that ant queen and before getting into Canterbury commons I entered into the robot repair shop and neutralized all enemy hostile robots.

BTW, got into ghoul living place inside national museum. Talked with crowly. He gave me a quest to kill 4 Ghoul haters. Neutralized Dukov and a rich old man in somekind of building where a ghoul was arguing to get him all rich people. The guards told me that their are Ghouls in the underground metro station of that building but I'm not able to open the entrance of that gate ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2009)

Darn! Uncharted 2's rated 96 on Metacritic.com. Sh*t! Is there any game like that? PS3 owners are lucky.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats the reason why purchased PS3 great exclusives and worth of the money


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2009)

^Ye'r true.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently on Chapter VIII of Bayonetta. This chick can seriously kick some ass. Some of the moves are same as DMC games and Ninja Gaiden 2, like the Million Stab and Ultimate Technique repectively. Played it for 3 hours at a stretch and it was totally fun. 

Time to get Army of Two: The 40th Day demo now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 20, 2009)

Army of Two: The 40th Day seems quite exciting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2009)

^Plannin' to buy it, eh?


----------



## skippednote (Dec 20, 2009)

^
I'm buyin it for my PS3 ;p

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

^
I'm buyin it for my PS3 ;p


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2009)

tkin said:


> The lifts just a shortcut, there is another(difficult) way to get to mechanist, give him the ant queens armour, get the protectron's gaze unique weapon, and kill him , theres a bobblehead in that vault, down in the cloning lab.



How come I give him the ant queen's armor if I'm not even able to meet with him ?? Where I can find the protectron's gaze weapon ??

Thanks for the hint about the bobblehead !



> Go back to museum of history and after a long search you can find some unique Lincoln items that you can sell to Hannibal for some good cash. After you reach lvl 21 add the grim reaper's sprint perk, most usefull perk of all, you will become invincible(sort of) with it.



I think I've already searched emptied the museum and sold all items to the slavers leader & after I neutralized him.

BTW, I've reached Level 20 but after that I'm not gaining any XP point - Why !!?? How come I can get to Level 21 without XP points ?? 



> I'm 'collecting'  a lot of new games now, gonna play after the exam, difficult exams are over, now that's a relief.



Yup, that's pretty relieving 

BTW, As I killed tenpenne at the tenpenne towers for crowly before talking with the ghoul leader in the nearby sewers. So I killed that ghoul leader. Saved the asses of those so called elite residents and got 700 caps from gustavo 

BTW, I'm now in Vault 106. There are so many doors and those insane inhabitants. Will dig more into it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2009)

> BTW, As I killed tenpenne at the tenpenne towers for crowly before talking with the ghoul leader in the nearby sewers.


After you complete the quest by giving the keys to Crowly ask him here is Fort Fonstentine
and when you get the answer (you can also get the location from Drukov) follow him until he gets out of the museum and gets near the railway station nearby , kill him and get all the special keys. And head to Fort Fonstentine for some real juice when you have 100 lockpick skill.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




> How come I give him the ant queen's armor if I'm not even able to meet with him ?? Where I can find the protectron's gaze weapon ??
> 
> Thanks for the hint about the bobblehead !


I wouldn't care about the weapon  , deal with both the superhumans and get 600 caps.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 21, 2009)

No I'm not awaiting Heavy Rain , GOD of war 3 and Yakazu


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^So, what's this hype I hear 'bout Heavy Rain? How's AVATAR: The Game, people? For which game would you compare it to accordin' to ye'r ratin'?

Currently addicted to DiRT 2. Man, this game's superb! And o' course, Crysis!! And Crysis WARHEAD. Ezio!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 21, 2009)

Heavy Rain has the longest story as far as i have heard , and the game seems very close to everyone life.

Avatar is **** its boring.Saw some news on Dark Void it looks very interesting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^I don't care 'bout the stories, how's the gameplay? How's the graphics and physics and all that? O' course, the story may not be like what critics say or like Crysis. The story should be good. Anyway, what's the news on Dark Void? It's the first superb game in the beginnin' of superb-year-for-gamers '10. Can't wait to see the trailer of Crysis 2!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I don't care 'bout the stories, how's the gameplay? O' course, the story may not be like what critics say or like Crysis. The story should be good. Anyway, what's the news on Dark Void? It's the first superb game in the beginnin' of superb-year-for-gamers '10. Can't wait to see the trailer of Crysis 2!



dark void is JAN 2010 release , the gameplay is not much impressed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^I know when it's gon release. But, 'ny news on it? As I said, The Saboteur was last superb game of '09 and Dark Void's the beginnin' of superb year '10!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 21, 2009)

Dark Void 12th Jan
Heavy Rain gameplay and story could beat MGS4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^Gameplay? I mean, what kinda game is 'at? Maybe I gotta Bing. Suggest some Action/Adventure games people. I'm bored playin' same games over and over. Suggest some games which has great cutscenes like Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood & Crysis. Please. 

Which should I get? Turok or AVATAR: The Game?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

Finished saboteur today - i dint unlock army vehichles how to unlock ??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not really aware of Game play elements its a story where you can play as 4 diff characters and you do different work from detection to chases


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^Yeah, only for PS3 bois . Anyway, suggest me some games, people.


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> How come I give him the ant queen's armor if I'm not even able to meet with him ?? Where I can find the protectron's gaze weapon ??
> 
> Thanks for the hint about the bobblehead !
> 
> ...


Well, go to the factory, now try killing everything in there(theres also a computer in there which allows you to shut all the robots down with a massive EMP blast(looks f**king cool), move ahead till you reach a large empty room with a coffee machine(the path is a bit confusing), activate it and a door will open, the door opening animation is very interesting(like dexter's lab), go in, talk to the mechanic and give him the queen suite, get the weapon and kill him.

The weapon's not very powerfull but if you want to collect all the unique weapons in the game(about 50 of them) then you need it.

About the XP being stuck, actually in the vanilla game maximum level could be 20, so its stuck, get Broken steel to raise level cap to 30, and it will go up, and also offer a lot of new perks(5 of them).

Else use this command to set level back to 19, then the level will again increase to 20 and allow you to get another perk, then use command again, rinse and repeat.

player.setlevel 19

You can use any number instead of 19 but your HP is dependent on your level, so going back to 19 or 18 is recommended, any lower and you will lose max HP.
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Level

If you killed the ghoul leader then you don't have the Ghoul Mask, well if you do install Broken Steel then Feral Ghoul Reavers will show up(dlc enemy), better pray for mercy, cause without the mask they will attack you and they can kill you faster than a deathclaw(deadliest enemy ever).

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, only for PS3 bois . Anyway, suggest me some games, people.


F**k sony, i wanna play beyonetta so much right now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^Yo! When will ye gonna free? From books, eh? Wha' 'bout ye'r DX11, eh? Sh*t! Nothin' for me . Thank God, I ain't a hack-'en-slash. But, Uncharted 2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Uncharted 2[found spiritual dagger in Borneo,now headed for Shambala in Nepal]
Dirt 2[just started,really awesome]
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2[chapter 14, just defeated Elizabeth]
Bayonetta Demo[super hack'n'slash,but the chick gets n**d* in a timely manner,may be a bug in my demo or an official issue]


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yo! When will ye gonna free? From books, eh? Wha' 'bout ye'r DX11, eh? Sh*t! Nothin' for me . Thank God, I ain't a hack-'en-slash. But, Uncharted 2.


Last exam Saturday, but all difficult exams are done(Digital electronics and ppl left), so just logged in.

I still haven't made my mind up about DX11, gonna get a quad core if not a GPU in 2010, might wait for next gen cards(68xx) to come out, although shipped in small quantities but 58xx series have a few unwelcome issues, as I'm seeing in a lot of forums, and I can play Dirt 2 maxed out, so a GPU is not exactly needed right now, better wait than fall behind.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Gameplay? I mean, what kinda game is 'at? Maybe I gotta Bing. Suggest some Action/Adventure games people. I'm bored playin' same games over and over. Suggest some games which has great cutscenes like Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood & Crysis. Please.
> 
> Which should I get? Turok or AVATAR: The Game?



You want the gameplay??? It is very straight forward. You just control your character, interact with objects and interaction with quick time events. That's it. The way you interact with things will change the way story unfolds.

Graphics might be the best in the console. If one thinks Uncharted 2 is the best looking console game, the character models and the level of detail given to the environment will just be jaw dropping.

It will be apt to call it as an amazing interactive movie rather than entertainment software.

have a look at it.
[youtube]bnck2oXdxMo[/youtube]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2009)

Currently on Chapter 10 of Bayonetta. I think chapter 8 or 9 had a bike driving involved, which totally caught me off guard, and it was extremely fun. Now I'm stuck at a point where I have to finish off enemies in 4 minutes using 'Wicked Weave attack' which, for the love of life, I can't figure out how to perform. I saw a couple of YouTube videos and it seems we need to hit them with a combo's end manoeuvre. It's really annoying. I hope this is just a bonus stage or something like that.  

Also got The Saboteur finally working with the new beta patch. So should resume it once I'm done with Bayonetta.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2009)

*inlinethumb40.webshots.com/45159/2746956780105451885S425x425Q85.jpg​
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/27784/2448385510105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb18.webshots.com/43857/2027346930105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/45746/2326637900105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb12.webshots.com/45963/2924664900105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/31711/2705275760105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/11049/2321738750105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb12.webshots.com/45515/2812214680105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb61.webshots.com/42812/2534487260105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2009)

tkin said:


> Well, go to the factory, now try killing everything in there(theres also a computer in there which allows you to shut all the robots down with a massive EMP blast(looks f**king cool), move ahead till you reach a large empty room with a coffee machine(the path is a bit confusing), activate it and a door will open, the door opening animation is very interesting(like dexter's lab), go in, talk to the mechanic and give him the queen suite, get the weapon and kill him.
> 
> The weapon's not very powerfull but if you want to collect all the unique weapons in the game(about 50 of them) then you need it.
> 
> ...



Nice little walk through or strategy guide 

BTW, currently exploring the whole god damn capital wasteland !! in search of loots and new unique missions. Discovered a VAPL-58 power station & neutralized two deathclaws around it and two yao guai.

Discovered a highly radiated office near it. Discovered fort bannister and neutralizwed all threats inside and outside of it. Took all those laser guns for sell to Moira


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> Nice little walk through or strategy guide
> 
> BTW, currently exploring the whole god damn capital wasteland !! in search of loots and new unique missions. Discovered a VAPL-58 power station & neutralized two deathclaws around it and two yao guai.
> 
> Discovered a highly radiated office near it. Discovered fort bannister and neutralizwed all threats inside and outside of it. Took all those laser guns for sell to Moira


Fort bannister, that's the talon company ford right?? Did you get the Occam's Razor from the boss in there?? Its an unique combat knife.

I just finished Point Lookout halfway through, some exploring left, The Backwater Rifle in this DLC is awesome.

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

Broken Steel Images

Friendly Deathclaw, think I'm high!!
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/6346/screenshot62.jpg

Tesla Generator
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7197/screenshot69e.jpg

Post Apocalyptic Metro Service!! All aboard!!
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3503/screenshot71r.jpg

Orbital Strike Incoming
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/3774/screenshot89hu.jpg

To oblivion.
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/9913/screenshot98.jpg

Shooting Grenades
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/5853/screenshot110f.jpg

Behemoth
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/5627/screenshot114.jpg

Incoming Nuke!
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/4340/screenshot115u.jpg

Kaboom.
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/6012/screenshot117.jpg

Next Up, The Pitt and Operation Anchorage Images


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2009)

OP Anchorage:

Blue Sky in F3!!
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/860/screenshot132i.jpg

Big Gun!!
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/6814/screenshot151m.jpg

Boom! Pow!
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/5639/screenshot150j.jpg

Jets!!
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5643/screenshot155l.jpg

Anchorage Memorial Statues anyone??
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/8924/screenshot164j.jpg


Beautiful!
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/2702/screenshot172r.jpg

That Fuel tanks Gotta Go!!
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7636/screenshot174l.jpg

The Pitt:

First Impressions!
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7572/screenshot182.jpg

Landscape!
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/3226/screenshot185.jpg

Dawn!
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/4513/screenshot188.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2009)

Those who've played Indigo Prophecy AKA Fahrenheit will know how awesome Heavy Rain's gonna be. 

I'm playing these games:
Splinter Cell [PC] On the last mission.
Mafia [PC] Just started.
James Cameron's Avatar [Xbox 360] This game is friggin' awesome. The graphics, especially if you play as Avatar are beautiful!
Metal Gear Solid 1[PS3] Downloaded this classic from PSN.

Also got Bayonetta for Xbox 360. Gonna start playing it very soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

^Sun. You answered my Q 'bout AVATAR. Thank ye. Suggest me some games people. I'm sh*t bored. 



tkin said:


> Last exam Saturday, but all difficult exams are done(Digital electronics and ppl left), so just logged in.
> 
> I still haven't made my mind up about DX11, gonna get a quad core if not a GPU in 2010, might wait for next gen cards(68xx) to come out, although shipped in small quantities but 58xx series have a few unwelcome issues, as I'm seeing in a lot of forums, and I can play Dirt 2 maxed out, so a GPU is not exactly needed right now, better wait than fall behind.



It ain't 'bout the performance, but the eye-candy it offers. Imagine BF2 in DX11? Not good, right?  Maybe Crysis 2! But at that time, there'll be HD6850 and GTX 460. 

Cool screens. Operation Anchorage reminds me of Crysis. Awesome game, Fallout 3. And Crysis, of course!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2009)

> Tesla Generator


yo dude how do you get that?

Started Dirt 2. Very good and awesome game.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




> Tesla Generator


yo dude how do you get that?

Started Dirt 2. Very good and awesome game.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2009)

Started Bioshock, i like the retro music they have put in the game. Creepy


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody here play Dragon Age: Origins? I have heard so many good things about it, and from people I would not expect to comment on it.

It is a shame that it is available for purchase worldwide only on Steam. Both Impulse and Direct2Drive have it restricted to NA only. I absolutely loved Oblivion, and this one promises to be even better. Now, if only we could have it available in India. Hmm...maybe the next time I go to Delhi, I can have a look at Landmark etc there. It will be much cheaper than $50!


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> yo dude how do you get that?
> 
> Started Dirt 2. Very good and awesome game.
> 
> ...


It comes with Broken Steel DLC, its not a weapon itself, but using it the scribes can make you some tesla cannons, one of the most powerful weapons in the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

bippukt said:


> Anybody here play Dragon Age: Origins? I have heard so many good things about it, and from people I would not expect to comment on it.
> 
> It is a shame that it is available for purchase worldwide only on Steam. Both Impulse and Direct2Drive have it restricted to NA only. I absolutely loved Oblivion, and this one promises to be even better. Now, if only we could have it available in India. Hmm...maybe the next time I go to Delhi, I can have a look at Landmark etc there. It will be much cheaper than $50!



I completed Dragon Age Origins Story mode and completed some side quests also.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> Fort bannister, that's the talon company ford right?? Did you get the Occam's Razor from the boss in there?? Its an unique combat knife.
> 
> I just finished Point Lookout halfway through, some exploring left, The Backwater Rifle in this DLC is awesome.




Nope. I have not got it. BTW, took many stuffs from there and sold them to Moira for caps.

Now I'm exploring every place possible and neutralizing all hostiles. Discovbered two more ower stations. One near teepenne tower. Had to shot a deathclaw. 

Discovered a fuel & gas station. When I got out from there some enclave soldiers were landing with their chopper. I blasted that with a mini-nuke. That ****ed two soldiers, one robot and two giant scorpion . Got a enclave power armor and helmet and a telsa armor. Stored them on that gas shop.What a Fun 

After that discovered a girl who is psycho about nuka-cola and she told me to bring 30 nuka cola quantum. When a got out from there her neighbour told me brought them to him to impress her. I agreed but I will not give those nuka cola quantums to him anyway 

Discovered a place where a named ( forgot it ) man with sniper rifle hunted a wastelander and as he was hostile I neutralized him.

Kepp exploring. Discovered a a place with a ruined van. Though I had to kill to deathclaws to get hold of that. Got a pressure cooker there. Returned to megaton with that and made my 1st ever custom made railway gun in FO3 

Returned back to that ruined van place. Pushed more forward and saw a building ( the name starts with D ). When I was heading there one enclave chopper was again landing and this time I used a bottlecap mine. 

When I came near that building one giant scorpio attacked me but I neutralized it anyway  Entered the building. The building is filled with feral ghoul revealer or something like that. As I have small gun skill of 95 I've began to clean those mess


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2009)

^yo dude how much caps do you have i've approx 4000caps. For that Nuka Cola Challenge i've been saving Nuka Cola Quantams from the start of the game. Gave here 10 bottles. Now collecting more. 
I'll now be doing the mission of entering vault 101 again. Man this game is addictive.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins is available on Disc all over India.


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins crashes to desktop on my system. I have completed around half the game and am at Orzammar. Was out of town for 5 days and I did not use the PC. Previously it used to crash to desktop after about 20-60 minutes of play, but now it crashes within 5 minutes. I reinstalled the game in XP and the same error persists. I am at Orzammar on the Jarvia quest.

Phenom II X4 940
9600GT 512MB  (Tried with drivers which came with the disk and also 190.62)
8GB DDR2 800MHz
Win 7 Ultimate


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Dragon Age Origins is available on Disc all over India.



Great news! I hope it is 999, although 1299 will also be ok! 

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Wow! Just saw the beginning of the Steam holiday sale. I prefer Impulse over Steam, but this is just unbelievable! Stalker for $1.99? You can't get it cheaper even in India.

*Call friends with credit cards*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> Dragon Age Origins crashes to desktop on my system. I have completed around half the game and am at Orzammar. Was out of town for 5 days and I did not use the PC. Previously it used to crash to desktop after about 20-60 minutes of play, but now it crashes within 5 minutes. I reinstalled the game in XP and the same error persists. I am at Orzammar on the Jarvia quest.
> 
> Phenom II X4 940
> 9600GT 512MB  (Tried with drivers which came with the disk and also 190.62)
> ...



All the best for your recovery. The only advice i can give is to test the game at various display settings.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

No suggestin', eh? 

I want this assassino and *I WANT HIM NOW!!* Sh*t!

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/4_disarm.jpg

Look at those buildings! I want to climb that tower and kill that son of a gun!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

MW2's *AWESOME! SUPERB! SPLENDID! OUTSTANDIN'! SPECTACULAR! GORGEOUS!* This sayin' is true: "No one is better at deliverin' jaw-droppin' action moments than Infinity Ward"! From Game Informer. Man, superb action, people! Just superb! Jason West, ye rock! Just rock! More than great job, IW! I'm owned.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

^ Please.. can you be more kiddish? I beg you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

^No problem, mate . MW2's what I've written.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins for Rs.950/-

*www.intencity.in/itemselect.do?titemCode=2351


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

Finally, uninstalled Crysis and Crysis WARHEAD after 4 months! Superb games, Crytek & EA! Splendid job! Can't wait for Crysis 2! *NOMAD!!*


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^yo dude how much caps do you have i've approx 4000caps. For that Nuka Cola Challenge i've been saving Nuka Cola Quantams from the start of the game. Gave here 10 bottles. Now collecting more.
> I'll now be doing the mission of entering vault 101 again. Man this game is addictive.


Give the caps to ronald laren, pass the speech check and get a hell lot of caps.

Currently I have 30,000 caps, I've never sold anything(not a single item), I just bought ammo(mini nuke, .308, .44 and shotgun shell).

Major caps can be obtained by giving reilly geotagging data, selling scribe rothchild camera and sensor modules(broken steel dlc), also by selling super mutant blood samples to paladin tristan(broken steel), by selling teddy bears to ashur's wife/midia(the pitt). These are all repeatable quests so you can make about 20,000 caps from them easily, make sure to collect cameras, teddy bears, sensor modules whenever you see them.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Dragon Age Origins for Rs.950/-
> 
> *www.intencity.in/itemselect.do?titemCode=2351



Thanks for the link - unfortunately, Dragon Age: Origins is out of stock right now 

BTW, is the site reliable?


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> Nope. I have not got it. BTW, took many stuffs from there and sold them to Moira for caps.
> 
> Now I'm exploring every place possible and neutralizing all hostiles. Discovbered two more ower stations. One near teepenne tower. Had to shot a deathclaw.
> 
> ...


Reavers are tough sh*t, specially when you play at very high.

Give the girl's boyfriend(ronald laren) the quantums and get caps, there are about maximum 90 quantums in vanilla game, so far I've got 76, so give him 30, you can still get the others, btw with broken steel dlc you can get the quantum chemist perk at level 26 which turns every 10 nuka colas in your inventory into quantums, so if you like it you can have more.

I've collected about 320 nuka colas(collected, never bought any) till now.

It must be the dunwich building, theres a ghost(harmless) in there, shows a flash back.

The man you killed with sniper rifle is sam warrick, theres also another guy in game(random) who carries a railway rifle.

Anyway here's some screens of Point Lookout:


Point Lookout First Impression!
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/3470/screenshot212.jpg

Wearing The CSA!
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/916/screenshot215g.jpg


*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7541/screenshot218cu.jpg

Lighthouse!
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/97/screenshot223.jpg

Environment is Cool!
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/1597/screenshot228.jpg

Chinese Stealth Armour in Action
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/2669/screenshot233i.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 23, 2009)

CSA looks like mgs4 suit.

anyways halo2.

*i48.tinypic.com/2ptnm76.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/zy9iz7.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

^ when i am playing halo 2 there is lot of screen tearing. are you having the same issues?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 23, 2009)

^^no.nothing till now even if it was i think it was unnoticeable.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2009)

tkin said:


> Reavers are tough sh*t, specially when you play at very high.
> 
> Give the girl's boyfriend(ronald laren) the quantums and get caps, there are about maximum 90 quantums in vanilla game, so far I've got 76, so give him 30, you can still get the others, btw with broken steel dlc you can get the quantum chemist perk at level 26 which turns every 10 nuka colas in your inventory into quantums, so if you like it you can have more.
> 
> ...



Nice screenies 

BTW, yup that's Dunwich Building and that man name was sam warrick. BTW, I had drunk so may of e'm I think I will not be able to deliver her required number of bottles 

BTW, That ghost turned into a Glowing Fearl Ghoul but I killed it anyway with 10mm SMG!! 

Searched that building and got plenty of books that increased my skill level. Got some audio tapes.

Got out from there and got to Moira for caps. Again went to egulators HQ but on the way I was attacked by Enclave soldiers but blasted them with Frag grnds anyway. Found a armory. Neutralized all Raiders. BTW, The armory is heavily radiated.

From there headed to bethedsa office - This the really a fun Part. Killed all raiders from both easty and west wings and delivered all fingers to regulators HQ for caps


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 24, 2009)

@bippukt
Yes the site is reliable very much i have made order they are located in pune and they deliver within a day in Mumbai.
You can also try at 

*www.intencity.in
All the games in the above site have min 10% to 15% discount. Just mail them and get details.
*www.overclocked.in
*www.game4u.com

The following sites are forums, so generally take pre orders with 10-15% discount and some freebies.
*www.indianvideogamer.com
This is exclusively for consoles but they still take few PC games.
*www.consoul.in


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2009)

On the last chapter of Bayonetta. So it should be completed today and just in time to get Dante's Inferno demo which just came out. 

Also completed Army of Two: The 40th Day Demo. Loved it more than the first one. The gameplay mechanics have been vastly improved (for the better) over the earlier one. So this is definitely a must have title for some one who like co-op games. My only gripe was the vertical split screen, I can't seem to get adjusted to it. I hope they allow horizontal split screen in the full game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2009)

> From there headed to bethedsa office - This the really a fun Part. Killed all raiders from both easty and west wings and delivered all fingers to regulators HQ for caps


Make sure you collect a bobble head. 



> Give the caps to ronald laren, pass the speech check and get a hell lot of caps.
> 
> Currently I have 30,000 caps, I've never sold anything(not a single item), I just bought ammo(mini nuke, .308, .44 and shotgun shell).
> 
> Major caps can be obtained by giving reilly geotagging data, selling scribe rothchild camera and sensor modules(broken steel dlc), also by selling super mutant blood samples to paladin tristan(broken steel), by selling teddy bears to ashur's wife/midia(the pitt). These are all repeatable quests so you can make about 20,000 caps from them easily, make sure to collect cameras, teddy bears, sensor modules whenever you see them.


Thanks dude but i gave the bottles and used the black widow perk to make him find quantams for me . Anyway that way i would not have earned the Nuke Granade Schematics. Made the Rock-it luncher by buying schematics from Crazy would gang and got it 10% improved by collecting the same schematics from Vault 101 behind a picture safe on the wall by doing the mission Trouble Up Homefront. I'll now help Threedogs with the satellite disk mission because i skipped it last time with speech skills. 
And got the Broken Steel Dlc, please tell me will i b able to continue the game after i finish project purity by deciding not to die for the wasteland.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

topgear said:


> Nice screenies
> 
> BTW, yup that's Dunwich Building and that man name was sam warrick. BTW, I had drunk so may of e'm I think I will not be able to deliver her required number of bottles
> 
> ...


Do have the Comprehension perk? With it every skill book you read it gives 2 points, i just stored my books in my house till I got the perk. Really helps.

Take the bobblehead in the corner of the top floor in bethesda east ruins(increases lockpick by 10 points). There's two raiders who spawn every 3 days in the ruins(one on the broken building to the left and one on the bridge connecting the two bethesda ruins) who carry a sniper rifle, nice source of sniper rifles.

Before fast traveling to regulator HQ make sure to save game, everytime 3-4 enemies are spawned there(includes radscorpins-all varieties, deathclaw, guardian bots) and due to a game bug some may spawn inside the regulator HQ and may kill all of them, happened twice to me.

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Make sure you collect a bobble head.
> 
> 
> Thanks dude but i gave the bottles and used the black widow perk to make him find quantams for me . Anyway that way i would not have earned the Nuke Granade Schematics. Made the Rock-it luncher by buying schematics from Crazy would gang and got it 10% improved by collecting the same schematics from Vault 101 behind a picture safe on the wall by doing the mission Trouble Up Homefront. I'll now help Threedogs with the satellite disk mission because i skipped it last time with speech skills.
> And got the Broken Steel Dlc, please tell me will i b able to continue the game after i finish project purity by deciding not to die for the wasteland.


No use, he won't find a single quantum, you can find his dead body on the entrance of the nuka cola factory, take the kneecaper from the body, its an unique sawed off shotgun.

Yes, since you have broken steel you can continue to play after the project purity, the decision you take during the project purity mission(to poison the water with the FEV or not) will affect the world(if you poison the water, feral ghouls in underworld will show signs, most will die and be sick).


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, new game on horizon.

Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter:


Entrance:
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5753/samhd2009122400565854.jpg

Inside Of The Pyramid:
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/3581/samhd2009122400572704.jpg

Enemy Details:
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2809/samhd2009122401025581.jpg

The Key:
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/140/samhd2009122401293660.jpg

Water Looks Good:
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7719/samhd2009122401314675.jpg

Weapon Detail Put Shame On Most Games Out There:
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/2452/samhd2009122401472803.jpg

Graphics Is Nice:
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/7943/samhd2009122402192037.jpg

Mini Bosses are endless::
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/6876/samhd2009122402192385.jpg

Enemy Charging:
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/5217/samhd2009122402413007.jpg

Flying Vylkyries:
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/2314/samhd2009122402500204.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

Environments Are Pretty Big:
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/2446/samhd2009122402523562.jpg

Night Time Looks Good:
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/9128/samhd2009122402560801.jpg

Never Ending Journey:
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7079/samhd2009122402590712.jpg

Big F**king Gun:
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/3479/samhd2009122403032237.jpg

The Key Locations:
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2477/samhd2009122403065745.jpg

This Weapon Rocks:
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2808/samhd2009122403140007.jpg

Mega Boss:
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/1374/samhd2009122403150568.jpg

Boss Offsprings:
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/7487/samhd2009122403152651.jpg

Daybreak, Looks Nice:
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/2889/samhd2009122403200559.jpg



So any arcade FPS fans out there(those who enjoyed doom, quake etc back in the 90's), this game is a must play, graphics are nice, environments are big, lots of enemies(upto 300 at a time in some areas), gameplay is really difficult even for easy modes, no serious puzzles, just take the gun out and shoot anything that moves, varieties of never ending enemy hordes, lots of cool weapons to use, supports both FPS and TPS modes.

8/10 from me(Crysis baseline 10/10).

The games F**king Fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 24, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid (PSone classic) on PS3. This game is old but kicks arse big time!

Just started Bayonetta too.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

tkin very nice there.hows it i mean anything like ut3.does it suopport co-op or multiplayer.

btw guys halo2 has impressive enemy ai which is very rare to find in a game even at normal difficulty.but your fellow soldiers ai is a complete disappoint.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^Think of Halo 3 and ODST . 

@tkin: Superb screens! It's like Borderlands, eh?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2009)

Just completed Bayonetta. Two words to describe this game "F*ckin' Awesome!" 

Loved pretty much everything it had to offer. I clocked a healthy 13 hours at the end of the game in normal mode. The ending was totally worth it, far better than DMC4. Hope SEGA would get a sequel out for this game and make it even more epic. 

I wish there would be a PC version for this game as well. If this were a Capcom game, there would be no second thoughts for a PC version, but keeping SEGA's track record in mind, I don't see a PC release anytime soon. 

Off to get Dante's Inferno demo and complete The Saboteur.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

^^dmc4 was not that good you know that..anyways if sega thinks to compete with capcom it will release it for pc.but not sooner.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> tkin very nice there.hows it i mean anything like ut3.does it suopport co-op or multiplayer.
> 
> btw guys halo2 has impressive enemy ai which is very rare to find in a game even at normal difficulty.but your fellow soldiers ai is a complete disappoint.


No multiplayer but Co-op is available.

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Think of Halo 3 and ODST .
> 
> @tkin: Superb screens! It's like Borderlands, eh?


No, its not a RPG, its a classic arcade shooter, say- Quake on adrenaline.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Think of Halo 3 and ODST .
> 
> @tkin: Superb screens! It's like Borderlands, eh?



first let halo3 come for pc.which might.

and i am not interested in odst.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Metal Gear Solid (PSone classic) on PS3. This game is old but kicks arse big time!
> 
> Just started Bayonetta too.


How much for MGS1


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> first let halo3 come for pc.which might.
> 
> and i am not interested in odst.


Halo 3 and GOW 2 will never come for PC, first of all these are the main selling point for the X360, any descent PC can run GOW2 and Halo 3 so if microsoft releases them for PC they will be butchering their own cash cow, I've waited for them for years looking up all kind of false rumors but I gave up.

Kill MS


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^I love MS. Let us buy an X360 for 16K or so bucks an' butcher MS with their so-called "exclusive games" . How's Enemy Territory: Quake Wars?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

@tkin halo 3 might come as all the previous halo titles have.

though its not confirmed but i read somewhere microsoft is working and adding many new elements for the pc version.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^There are many sh*t news related to Halo 3 an' GoW2 comin' for PC. I got Rick Roll'd when I believed someone playin' Halo 3 on PC in YouTube.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 24, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> How much for MGS1


$9.99 from US PSN.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> @tkin halo 3 might come as all the previous halo titles have.
> 
> though its not confirmed but i read somewhere microsoft is working and adding many new elements for the pc version.


Right, reality is hard to accept, but its the truth, no HALO 3 for PC, or GOW 2 as a matter, I've been waiting for too long, and I'm bored.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

that is microsoft's speciality when you have lost interest in it they then release it.halo2 was released after 3 years when people have lost interest in it.


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 24, 2009)

yo guyz wen is DMC5 supposed 2 come out?
btw UrT all da way!


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> yo guyz wen is DMC5 supposed 2 come out?
> btw UrT all da way!


Sometimes in 2011 perhaps, theres no dev news as of this moment.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys, me gonna shop for games. Suggest me some action games. Let it be ol' or new. I love R6V2 type o' games.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 24, 2009)

hey serious sam seems quite nice.i think co-op would be better for this kind.

*i50.tinypic.com/s3lpb5.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/eu4n5v.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2009)

allright guys finished halo2.now i have no doubt that why halo is such a popular title of microsoft.it indeed is a fantastic game.

to those who have not played it.well guys though this game might not be as exciting as mw2.but it is no less either!
it also have some exciting levels.
i wont give the complete description of this game.but it really is a distinguished game.

In halo2 you not only play from master chiefs perspective but also from his enemy's(the arbiter) perspective.

you can also do many things in the game.

it also holds a twisting point in the story like mw2.
the game's music,story presentation and cinematics were amazing.

the ending justified the need of halo3.now i understood why it is said finish the fight in halo3.

great work by bungie studio!!

in short i will say just try it!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2009)

COD 6...!! Its Awesum...!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Make sure you collect a bobble head.
> 
> 
> Thanks dude but i gave the bottles and used the black widow perk to make him find quantams for me . Anyway that way i would not have earned the Nuke Granade Schematics. Made the Rock-it luncher by buying schematics from Crazy would gang and got it 10% improved by collecting the same schematics from Vault 101 behind a picture safe on the wall by doing the mission Trouble Up Homefront. I'll now help Threedogs with the satellite disk mission because i skipped it last time with speech skills.
> And got the Broken Steel Dlc, please tell me will i b able to continue the game after i finish project purity by deciding not to die for the wasteland.



Yup, I got it 



tkin said:


> Do have the Comprehension perk? With it every skill book you read it gives 2 points, i just stored my books in my house till I got the perk. Really helps.
> 
> Take the bobblehead in the corner of the top floor in bethesda east ruins(increases lockpick by 10 points). There's two raiders who spawn every 3 days in the ruins(one on the broken building to the left and one on the bridge connecting the two bethesda ruins) who carry a sniper rifle, nice source of sniper rifles.
> 
> ...




I have not taken that perk.

I save the game every now and then so there no chance of mistake


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2009)

Completed Dante's Inferno Demo. OMG! This game is going to be a killer title for next year. I haven't tried the PS3 demo, but the 360 one looked visually beautiful and ran at constant 60 frames per second. I love the whole presentation of this game and the boss fights. The demo just begged to have more content in it. I upgraded a few moves and there were tons more that I could see.

So is it a God of War clone? Well, if you consider the gameplay mechanics, then yes, it is. The QTE, the health meter, mana meter, abilities, health stones and heck it has even lifted God of War's Rage mode, where your attack speed almost doubles and you take no damage. So in an essence, it has the same touch as God of War.

But what makes this game worthwhile is it's visual art style. The environment around you makes you actually show what hell would look like. The storyline too is good, which is originally taken from the Italian poem, Diving Comedy. Graphics are stunning and lighting effects add a great deal of realism to it. The execution styles are extremely brutal. If you thought God of War had nudity, then wait till you see this game. You'll find Beatrice topless throughout the demo. The cut-scene quality is top-notch with a mix of CGI and comic style blending.

The audio again has the God of War feeling attached to it. With high choir vocals and dark tunes. 

So overall, the demo impressions are extremely high. I now have high expectations with the game. Hope the final games manages to surpass it.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 25, 2009)

quan chi said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!!


Merry Christmas ..But this aint the correct thread


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

Darn! Batman's greater than Assassin's Creed II? GameTrailers have given Batman the Best Action/Adventure Game! What's so great 'bout Batman? Tell me people. I'm askin' for those who have played both.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 25, 2009)

PS3 Bayonetta is having problems with slowdown during gameplay


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

Have you guys seen the BC2 gameplay? It's so Phucin' realistic! The runnin' animations so great. Gotta buy a DX11 card to play this game. EA!!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Have you guys seen the BC2 gameplay? It's so Phucin' realistic! The runnin' animations so great. Gotta buy a DX11 card to play this game. EA!!!


Something tells me like Dirt 2 and Crysis, BBC2 will look just same in DX9 as in DX10/11 except maybe a few cloth effects(like physx) and better water ripples, the only DX11 feature in it will probably be Tesselation and honestly it doesn't look so good, for ex- round objects in crysis(in DX9) looks way smoother than stalker c.o.p in DX11 mode(ugly game, graphics looks way too outdated) or car headlights in dirt 2(game has nice graphics, a notch better than Grid but not anything near crysis). 
Like DX10, dx11 looks also like a gimmick and since games are mainly designed with consoles in mind(geforce6/7 series hw equivalent) so till 2012(or until next gen consoles come out) DX9 will still prevail.

The only reason anyone should consider buying a DX11 GPU is just due to their massive processing power at low price, ex- HD5850 is currently faster than GTX285 and is a lot cheaper, likewise fermi(with 448 Sps as rumoured) should be equivalent to HD5870 and fermi 384SPs is what I'm looking for, it should be 2x faster than GTX260 and probably play any games @ 1920x1080 with 4x+ AA(incl Crysis).

So stick to your DX9 card for now, I won't recommend buying a DX11 GPU till I see a game which:
1.Looks as good as crysis.
2.Taxes my PC like crysis.
3.Most importantly- Looks way better in DX11 mode than in DX9.

By the look of things that day is far far away(best case 2010- crysis 2, worst case 2011-12)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

^Ye'r right. Crysis all the way! Awesome job, Crytek! Simply awesome! Yeah, maybe Crysis 2'll beat Crysis in terms of graphics. DX11 will be good when PS4 an' X720 arrives by then there'll be DX12 and again those consoles will be a generation low. 2012's nowhere near. As you said, the headlights in DiRT 2 [DX9] are poorly done. Hell! SHIFT has better shape than DiRT 2! As I said, I'm not into HD gamin' and moreover AA doesn't do great in Crysis. It looks same as AA enabled albeit a little jagged, but nowhere near GTA IV or The Saboteur, know what I mean? I might get an X360 tomorrow! I MIGHT.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2009)

*media.teamxbox.com/games/ss/1353/1165288684.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

^Yo! Ye'r makin' me buy an X360, budd. I'm sure gonna get Halo 2. Master Chief!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Completed Oasis in Fallout 3. Went to search for it NW of Paradise Falls, discovered a radio tower instead, activated it, near it was a wasteland merchant with whom i talked a little, looked like he was drunk or something, after i activated the radio station i saw him dead, looted his corpse, found a note, got the location of Oasis and completed the quest. 

NGS2[no progress made]
Uncharted 2[no progress, God like GFX]

PC FTW Anyway

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

And DiRT 2 [at lvl 21, the best racing i've played this year]


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2009)

quan chi said:


> *media.teamxbox.com/games/ss/1353/1165288684.jpg



The screenies you post is very plasent to look at 

But the only catch is most of time you don't mention which game's screen-shot you've posted. So it's a bit difficult to know what game's screenshot you are posting. Do post the name of the game along with the screenshot buddy


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 26, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> And DiRT 2 [at lvl 21, the best racing i've played this year]



I m on Level 54..  awesome game..


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2009)

@topgear well actually that pict need no introduction.
if you had read my previous posts you could have easily guessed it. i think almost everyone here knows it.

anyways its from halo 3.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 26, 2009)

Point is when you are passing the info pass it clearly.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2009)

^^point noted and i do that for the ones which are not that popular.well i apologize if i havent posted any name in any of my posts before.

god of war,gears of war and halo are such titles that needs no intro.
even people who have not played it can recognize it with any kind of pic related to it.

since its a gaming section i presume people visiting here atleast old members should be familiar with these titles.
on the other hand well i do know there might be few exceptions.therefore if they dosent get it i will surely reply. otherwise other members are also here to help them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2009)

Completed all the side quests of fallout 3 except the nuka cola challenge. Man this game is awesome.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Completed all the side quests of fallout 3 except the nuka cola challenge. Man this game is awesome.


Good for you, did you do all the unmarked side quests as well(not like oasis but like "Economics Of Violence?")

Anyway exams gone, back to full time gaming, here's some latest goods:

Dark Sector:
Nice game, can't believe I missed it before.

Unreal Engine!
*img709.imageshack.us/img709/9839/ds2009122513115104.jpg

That's Hot!
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/6525/ds2009122513123656.jpg

Burn Baby Burn!
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/4236/ds2009122513124342.jpg

Undead Zombies! Kinda Old School!
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/7092/ds2009122513273729.jpg

Take That!
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/1443/ds2009122513280656.jpg

Time To Meet Your Maker!
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/4485/ds2009122513294348.jpg

Hey! Ugly Boss!
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/2681/ds2009122513411620.jpg

Pizza Delivery for Ugly Boss!
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/6088/ds2009122513412225.jpg

You wan't Fries with that?? Do You Punk?
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1162/ds2009122513412434.jpg

Didn't Think So Either!
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/8239/ds2009122513412979.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2009)

Now, Borderlands:

Game is not bad but those who compared it to Fallout 3 should get their eyes checked(and their minds to while at it). Nothing special, generic FPS, get points and level up but no skill system like Fallout 3, not even the SPECIAL system which sucks, even mass effect had skill points to increase your skills, so this as an RPG is Epic Fail, but as an FPS is quite good, lots of weapons(most are gimmick, so actually a lot less weapons than Fallout 3), enemies lack variety, 6hrs in game and all I see are skags, lots of them, big small, medium, large, extra large etc etc(and one pair of flying birds), lets see, in Fallout 3 in first 6 hours I met, dogs, mole rats, boat flies, rad scorpions, yao guais, ants, mire lurks not to mention non organic creatures like robots.

So, since promoted as a RPG 6.5/10 from me(7.5 for a FPS)

Screens:

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/2176/borderlands200912242141.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/3818/borderlands200912242034.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/3339/borderlands200912242035.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/5151/borderlands200912242036.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/5151/borderlands200912242036.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/9392/borderlands200912242036x.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5454/borderlands200912242058.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2009)

damn i dont know if they will ever release halo3.

[youtube]rkJpsJzfE1M[/youtube]


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> So stick to your DX9 card for now, I won't recommend buying a DX11 GPU till I see a game which:
> 1.Looks as good as crysis.
> 2.Taxes my PC like crysis.
> 3.Most importantly- Looks way better in DX11 mode than in DX9.
> ...



Making games with such requirements will only be shooting themselves in the foot. Shrinking your customer base is a bad idea. More flexibility in graphics options? Yes, sir!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

tired of waiting for halo3.started halo combat evolved. beautiful halo ring.

*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/43234/2514412210105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/43058/2777403470105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb40.webshots.com/24103/2624937480105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/43867/2012557650105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2009)

quan chi said:


> @topgear well actually that pict need no introduction.
> if you had read my previous posts you could have easily guessed it. i think almost everyone here knows it.
> 
> anyways its from halo 3.



Yup, many will recognize it from pic with no intro necessary but 
everyone had not played all sorts of games on all sort of platforms available.
Pic tempts people so much so someone might want to get a game but they will have no clue without the name.

Anyway, Thanks for informing. Those screenies looks great 



tkin said:


> Good for you, did you do all the unmarked side quests as well(not like oasis but like "Economics Of Violence?")
> 
> Anyway exams gone, back to full time gaming, here's some latest goods:
> 
> ...



Nice screen shots buddy. You tempted me to get this one. BTW, is it perfectly playable with KB+Mouse or I will have to use a gamepad anyway ??



tkin said:


> Now, Borderlands:
> 
> Game is not bad but those who compared it to Fallout 3 should get their eyes checked(and their minds to while at it). Nothing special, generic FPS, get points and level up but no skill system like Fallout 3, not even the SPECIAL system which sucks, even mass effect had skill points to increase your skills, so this as an RPG is Epic Fail, but as an FPS is quite good, lots of weapons(most are gimmick, so actually a lot less weapons than Fallout 3), enemies lack variety, 6hrs in game and all I see are skags, lots of them, big small, medium, large, extra large etc etc(and one pair of flying birds), lets see, in Fallout 3 in first 6 hours I met, dogs, mole rats, boat flies, rad scorpions, yao guais, ants, mire lurks not to mention non organic creatures like robots.
> 
> ...



Actually the borderlands is kinda bit simillar to serious sam 2's run and gun action. Have installed it on Nov. but played it only for 1 hour.

=====================================================

Discovered White House in FO3 but I could not find a a entrance door into that building. I was barely managed to reach into a plane crach landing area which is highly radiated and got 3 mini-nukes.

BTW, Playing Ridddick AODA -

Delivered the data pad to datcher. He stooped that fan. I jumped down. Took control of that turret/bot control system. Man it was a real fun . ****ed all the hostile human bots and now heading forward with assault rifle.

This game is really good though I had some minor gfx issues.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 27, 2009)

This is not Guess the game thread


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

post no 5455.btw i think i know that better.


topgear said:


> Yup, many will recognize it from pic with no intro necessary but
> everyone had not played all sorts of games on all sort of platforms available.


yes pal thats why i have also mentioned that in my next post.dont worry from next time i will do.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2009)

> Good for you, did you do all the unmarked side quests as well(not like oasis but like "Economics Of Violence?")


I did some of those quests like the Queen And Pheromones for Stanly, escorting Cherry to Rivet City from Drukov, Escorting Sticky from Little Lamplight fro Big Town[thats how i got the location of Bigtown, lucky me ].
Now collecting bobbleheads, only one Vault Tech bobblehead remaining [Endurance].
Now at level 17.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, many will recognize it from pic with no intro necessary but
> everyone had not played all sorts of games on all sort of platforms available.
> Pic tempts people so much so someone might want to get a game but they will have no clue without the name.
> 
> ...


Dark sector is perfectly playable with KB+Mouse, you can use mouse in menus too, so not a bad port, aiming is also pretty sensitive, the only issue I have is Aspect ratio, the game has a fixed 16:9 AR, so if you play @ non HD AR(1440x900,1680x1050) game is stretched, so reticles appear out of proper aspect ration even the characters are stretched, and AR cannot be fixed, so no support for variable AR.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> I did some of those quests like the Queen And Pheromones for Stanly, escorting Cherry to Rivet City from Drukov, Escorting Sticky from Little Lamplight fro Big Town[thats how i got the location of Bigtown, lucky me ].
> Now collecting bobbleheads, only one Vault Tech bobblehead remaining [Endurance].
> Now at level 17.


I think that bobblehead was in deathclaw sanctuary, better watch out, its a mess inside, 8-15 deathclaws are in there(upto 3 at a time), 1st time I went there I had my a$$ kicked bad, then I took out my fat man and danced around a bit 

Anyway just installed Dirt 2, looks nice, plays nice, controls much more fluid than NFS shift, however cockpit view is $hit, graphics look good but HDR is overused, too much light hurts eyes, too much use of brightness makes the colour look pale when in sunlight but overall game is pretty good, a step up from the old Dirt no doubt but not that much. Lots of cars and off road setup rocks, water effects are good but looks a bit artificial at times, when running over water there's a delay between tires hitting the water and water splashing, makes the water looks a bit like concentrated syrup 

8.5/10(Crysis 10/10, NFS MW- 9/10)

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/7701/dirt2game20091227144150.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/8963/dirt2game20091227144337.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6936/dirt2game20091227144424.jpg

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/2450/dirt2game20091227144431.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/8303/dirt2game20091227144441.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/2804/dirt2game20091227144608.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/9539/dirt2game20091227143622.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/4533/dirt2game20091227143501.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/3776/dirt2game20091227143505.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/3409/dirt2game20091227143608.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

tkin yep dirt1 was blamed for too much overuse of hdr.i think dirt 2 used it in proportion.but in some parts like in sunlight it becomes too much bright hiding the sun or making the sun blur.othrewise its better than the previous.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

quan chi said:


> tkin yep dirt1 was blamed for too much overuse of hdr.i think dirt 2 used it in proportion.but in some parts like in sunlight it becomes too much bright hiding the sun or making the sun blur.othrewise its better than the previous.


Yup, I played both and both overdid it, look at the top left corner of this screenshot, overused for sure, makes all the details go hazy,

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/9539/dirt2game20091227143622.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

yes thats right.but in dirt 1 (though i don't have it now.)even the cars body used to shine un necessarily even if there was no direct light coming to it.it actually made it quite irritating.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

quan chi said:


> yes thats right.but in dirt 1 (though i don't have it now.)even the cars body used to shine un necessarily even if there was no direct light coming to it.it actually made it quite irritating.


Back then I had a CRT, you  can guess what happened when I played Dirt, after 1hr of play my head felt like it was hit with a hammer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2009)

You know what, quan? With ye'r words of Halo, ye tempted the sh*t outta me! I bought Halo 2. You an' me are hardcore Halo fans, ain't we? *MASTER CHIEF!!* MS please bring Halo 3 to PC. I'm sure gonna buy a legit copy of it, just like Crysis. *NOMAD!!*

@tkin: Welcome back. You know what? Exams are soon onto me. Darn! Holidays finished so fast. Sh*t! BTW, I didn't know Dark Sector had so superb graphics! Ye know how I was when I played Dark Sector for the first time? Ask Sun.  It's still on my PC. Didn't uninstall it! It's on my PC for 6 mths.! And I'm still on Chapter 3 Baggage Claim.  Great DiRT 2 screens. Yeah, Ego engine uses too much HDR. Nothin' can beat Crysis! You an' me are hardcore Crysis fans, aren't we? When did ye buy a DX11 card, know what I mean?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2009)

> I think that bobblehead was in deathclaw sanctuary, better watch out, its a mess inside, 8-15 deathclaws are in there(upto 3 at a time), 1st time I went there I had my a$$ kicked bad, then I took out my fat man and danced around a bit


Faced 2 at the entrance, told cheron to wait, activated a good old stealth boy, got the bobblehead along with the book and the nuke, skedaddled out of there.
I didn't notice but the agility one is missing. Anyway got the science one from Vault 106.
Nothing to do now. Leveled up to 18 in 106, added the Cyborg Perk. Now i thing i'll head to Anchorage.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2009)

*www.unigamesity.com/wp-content/uploads//2009/12/crysis-2-cover-story.jpg

Look at it people! *CRYSIS 2!!* AvP! Top games of '10! I'm sure gonna "get" this. 

Look at him, look at Nomad! Sh*t! Can't wait! Just can't wait! EA!!! Can't wait to see E3 '10's Crysis 2 trailer! Bring it on, EA & Crytek! Hell yeah!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

This is what I become when I hear anythin' 'bout Crysis, AC an' any great new I hear 'bout the games I love. Don't tell me I'm a kid, but this' what I feel.

Kid goes crazy after gettin' an X360

Lucky kid. *sigh*


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Faced 2 at the entrance, told cheron to wait, activated a good old stealth boy, got the bobblehead along with the book and the nuke, skedaddled out of there.
> I didn't notice but the agility one is missing. Anyway got the science one from Vault 106.
> Nothing to do now. Leveled up to 18 in 106, added the Cyborg Perk. Now i thing i'll head to Anchorage.


There's other stuffs in there too, continue along the cave and you can find an unique reaper called jack and an unique Gatling laser called Vengeance, this is officially the most damaging weapon in this game(apart from the unique fatman- Experimental MIRV and normal fatmans), with 100 big guns and energy weapons skill it does 345 base damage, thats a lot, it can kill a deathclaw in 2-3sec burst, wonder how it got there then??

Before heading into anchorage you can make preparations to use the anchorage glitch, using this glitch you can bring all the weapons from the simulation in the game back, these weapons have infinite HP(never degrade- never repair), using another glitch combined with this you can bring as much weapon and ammo back in the game as you want from the simulation. You must make preparations before entering the simulation to exploit the glitch. Here's the instructions(I partly wrote this page): *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Operation:_Anchorage_bugs

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> You know what, quan? With ye'r words of Halo, ye tempted the sh*t outta me! I bought Halo 2. You an' me are hardcore Halo fans, ain't we? *MASTER CHIEF!!* MS please bring Halo 3 to PC. I'm sure gonna buy a legit copy of it, just like Crysis. *NOMAD!!*
> 
> @tkin: Welcome back. You know what? Exams are soon onto me. Darn! Holidays finished so fast. Sh*t! BTW, I didn't know Dark Sector had so superb graphics! Ye know how I was when I played Dark Sector for the first time? Ask Sun.  It's still on my PC. Didn't uninstall it! It's on my PC for 6 mths.! And I'm still on Chapter 3 Baggage Claim.  Great DiRT 2 screens. Yeah, Ego engine uses too much HDR. Nothin' can beat Crysis! You an' me are hardcore Crysis fans, aren't we? When did ye buy a DX11 card, know what I mean?


How were you?? Dark sector is good, its tough though, Enemy Ai is moderate, they try to flank you, first they force you in cover with fire(or projectile based attacks), then some of the try to ambush you from different sides while you're pinned to the corner. Sometimes it takes 15mins to kill a few well placed enemies, The glaive is awesome, the more I progress the more versatile it becomes, it can trap elements in it, like fire, ice and electricity, there are several puzzles as well, ice kills fire, fire kills organic barriers and electricity overrides locks, you can set multiple enemies on fire or freeze them and break them, now I'm seeing some new enemies, one that can shift(i.e disappear), gonna finish it by tomorrow.

Anyway, I'm a die hard crysis fan, the game looked awesome, played awesome, story was good and finally the music was mind blowing, enemy ai was very good, and it didn't have a single small corridore in it(which I hate, remember riddick?), and it never felt repetitive, the game was bug free(never crashed once) and so on and on, wish Crysis 2 would rock.

The PC gamer mag will contain images of a city park, if they are taking it into the city then god help us, not another corridor based game.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 27, 2009)

*WOW..What a DRIFT !!! my screenshots *

*i46.tinypic.com/2hyf6ut.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/29wq006.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2qupt05.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/14bnthx.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/29ft8g3.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2009)

tkin, ye'r wish'll come true. I know Crytek will do it like Cameron did, in terms o' visuals. The story's gonna be superb. It's new era o' games after Crysis 2. EA!! NOMAD!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2009)

> There's other stuffs in there too, continue along the cave and you can find an unique reaper called jack and an unique Gatling laser called Vengeance, this is officially the most damaging weapon in this game(apart from the unique fatman- Experimental MIRV and normal fatmans), with 100 big guns and energy weapons skill it does 345 base damage, thats a lot, it can kill a deathclaw in 2-3sec burst, wonder how it got there then??
> 
> Before heading into anchorage you can make preparations to use the anchorage glitch, using this glitch you can bring all the weapons from the simulation in the game back, these weapons have infinite HP(never degrade- never repair), using another glitch combined with this you can bring as much weapon and ammo back in the game as you want from the simulation. You must make preparations before entering the simulation to exploit the glitch. Here's the instructions(I partly wrote this page): *fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Operation:_Anchorage_bugs


Thanks for the info pal but i prefer the fair way, i'll not be cheating or exploting any glitches.I'll be heading back to that Deathclaw Sanctuary for the juicy stuff after i complete anchorage. BTW those Super Mutant Overlords are a real pain in the ass but not a problem anymore since i raised my big gun skills to 92 to play BS smoothly.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

geek i was not a halo fan earlier. i used to hate it you can say i used to think wtf all these hype about this normal game.

but after completing it i really understood why there is such a hype.

what i liked in halo2 i have already mentioned.

1.awesome music.
2.enemy ai impressive they just dont stand if they spot you and shoot.
3.immersive storyline.
4.well presentation of the storyline.
5.nice gameplay


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2009)

@ tkin - so dark sector will not be visually too much appealing on non wide screen monitors but as long as it has a good gameplay I will not mind playing it in even @ 800*600 

DiRT 2 - seems really good. Thinking of getting. BTW, for some strange reason NFS shift is not working on xp 32 bit ( updated to the newer version ) but it was working on both vista x64 and xp x64. So thinking about getting DiRT 2.

Got RE5, Bully, Test Drive Unlimited ( one hell of a great gfx ), Merc 2 and Riddick Aoda 

BTW, Got onimusha 3 - but I'm not perfectly able to control it with KB and mouse.

===============================================================

On FO3 got inside of a tunnel sawarmed with mire lurks near friendship heights ( completed mirelurk quest for moisra long time back ).

On Riddick AODA - finally I am able got hold a a mech. Now that's some ass kicking action and fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ tkin - so dark sector will not be visually too much appealing on non wide screen monitors but as long as it has a good gameplay I will not mind playing it in even @ 800*600


I have completed the game @1280x1024 on my non-widescreen CRT and have faced no issues for FOV with it. As far as gameplay goes, it's essentially Gears of War clone with minor changes. Most notable one being the Glaive.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 28, 2009)

Any place from where these Magazines can be downloaded for free


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

^*clears throat*, know what I mean? 

@quan: Yeah, the cutscenes are like Crysis and BiA: HH, awesome! I'm wishin' these games would be announced in E3 '10:

Next BiA
Crysis 2 [Gameplay, maybe]
MoH [Gameplay]
Batman: Arkham Asylum 2 [Gameplay]


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2009)

dinjo_jo said:


> Any place from where these Magazines can be downloaded for free


Umm, let's see..........,


----------



## quan chi (Dec 28, 2009)

funny.
[youtube]Sws9r9i2v38[/youtube]


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Thanks for the info pal but i prefer the fair way, i'll not be cheating or exploting any glitches.I'll be heading back to that Deathclaw Sanctuary for the juicy stuff after i complete anchorage. BTW those Super Mutant Overlords are a real pain in the ass but not a problem anymore since i raised my big gun skills to 92 to play BS smoothly.


When encountering overlords I first try to knock the weapons off them(gatling laser still hurts, and I'm on level 30) then its the Xuanlong assault rifle in VATS to take about 60% of their health, FAWKES takes in about 20% of their health, in the meant time I blast them with The Terrible Shotgun in their face, if they are not in the shotgun range then I either use the Gauss Rifle(from Anchorage) or kill other lesser super mutants nearby to recharge my VATS(Grim Reaper's Sprint perk) and blast the overlord with Xuanlong again. Its one the only three enemies in the wasteland that can still injure me somewhat(others are Albino Radscorpions and Reavers).

And BTW its not cheating its exploiting a glitch, when you exit the simulation your sim inventory is carried to the real world with you for about  0.5-1 sec, then its replaced by the Actual inventory. You can exploit it, the only weapon I use from the Glitch is the Gauss Rifle, with some precision(VATS fails for gauss Rifle) you can kill any enemies in the game in two shots(even overlords or albino radscorpions).

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> funny.
> [youtube]Sws9r9i2v38[/youtube]


He he, others are funny too.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah.halo3 is like gta.another one.
[youtube]VX2zn5MkZ3o[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

^These Machinima guys are so funny. I love 'em! No Halo 3 for PC?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

I started to play Batman. The critics were right, this game's superb! It deserves GotY award! Awesome work, Rocksteady. Can't wait for the sequel. Some of 'em screens.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/7387ea743b759855b0322c46e7592b8d0bfbdc90.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/eaec3eb77584499f63e9b72fc6dba25773de5c6b.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/0767286d788db819ea347f304e329ce75d03820e.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/a7371eed0bd9694c5d16fb62bca8d1ef90d8bf43.jpg
Awesome cutscenes!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

Yo, adii! Awesome, man, superb dorifto-in'! The smoke's tessellated too?

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Yo, adii! Awesome, man, superb dorifto-in'! The smoke's tessellated too?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2009)

Yo, adii! Awesome, man, superb dorifto-in'! The smoke's tessellated too?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

Fallout 3 [Destroyed the Chimera Depot in Anchorage DLC. rached LVL 19]
NGS2[Chp. 15]
Uncharted 2[Chp. 6, super awesome game]
Saboteur [75%completed,  dunno abt others but i love it]
DiRT 2[lvl 23, won the 1st two X Games]


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, adii! Awesome, man, superb dorifto-in'! The smoke's tessellated too?



Thnx bro  ..plz vote for me here *dirt20.socialmedialabs.de/en/screenshot-competition.html?task=display&idx=155

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> DiRT 2[lvl 23, won the 1st two X Games]



cool *jojo*,congrats for X Games,Now I m on lvl 65(playing in serious mode)..


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have completed the game @1280x1024 on my non-widescreen CRT and have faced no issues for FOV with it. As far as gameplay goes, it's essentially Gears of War clone with minor changes. Most notable one being the Glaive.



Thanks for confirming that it will work on 5:4 aspect ratio without any issue. Thinking of getting this one,

BTW, For some strange reason Fallout 3 is not working no more. I mean the game crashed once while I was playing it ad thrown the usual windows error message box. Before and after the crash I've not installed or un-installed anything and had not changed anything. Now when I double click on fallout 3 icon on desktop it works but when I click play it only shows me the Bethesda screen and then it crash again and again. I'm really very pissed.

=========================================================

On Riddick AODA managed to escape Bay 15 but that memrgency space shuttle was nailed down by a missile. Dropped on a **** looking island/planet. Talked with a old man who wants a gas mask and gave me a key. Got that scar gun ( Now. That's something new as it's uses air as bullets ). Blasted Some drones but those bot like flying robots are really hard to nail down though will blast them away with the scar anyway


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 29, 2009)

MGS4 Act 5
Unchartered II 80%


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2009)

> cool jojo,congrats for X Games,Now I m on lvl 65(playing in serious mode)..


i also started as serious but it was damn tough for me and i couldn't control my cars very well. I defeated 1 on 1 showdowns buy totalling me opponent or i didn't even have a chance.So switched to casual. Now i can control my cars a lot better. Anyways DiRT 2 has awesome racing tracks, i love Malaysia jungles and BAJA sand. Man this is truly the best PC racing game released this year.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey anybody tried COD MW2 Multiplayer here?
There is a new MP cr*ck released for the p*rated version.It worked for me.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Completed the spec ops mode with my friend.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 29, 2009)

Started Unchartedrakes Fortune again and this time i'm gettin the trophies as well 
*pfcdn.net/site/trophy_widget/psn/bassam904.png
PS3 Trophies


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Completed Anchorage, got the CSA and Gauss Rifle and the Winterized Power Armour, why use glitch when you can get the stuff the fair way. 

Anyway a Anchorage Easter Egg:- When you reach American Base HQ, go outside and punch the Quartermaster until he becomes Hostile against you.
You will be able to see a fight amongst the people in the base. Super funny. Just remember to keep a save file or anchorage will become unprogressive and you'll be stick in the simulation for good.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

@Bassam:- cool dude. I'm at lvl 2.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 29, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Completed the spec ops mode with my friend.



No not the spec Ops.I meant the real multiplayer mode.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2009)

Just installed Fallout 3. Patching now.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 29, 2009)

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/1663/iw4mp2009122915302987.jpg
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5449/iw4mp2009122915303960.jpg
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/766/iw4mp2009122915315467.jpg
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/908/iw4mp2009122915311555.jpg

I suck at COD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 29, 2009)

^Me too. Me an' jojo tried MW, I suck! BTW, how much time will it take to complete a chapter in U2?

BTW, I'm playin' in Savage mode in DiRT 2. Great game! Superb work, Codies! 

@Sun: You an' me got tempted 'bout F3 by topgear's and jojo's words, right? Me too installin' F3. Sh*t! Exams onto me.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> No not the spec Ops.I meant the real multiplayer mode.



Oh , didn't chk the multiplayer mode , not interested in playing competitive multiplayer with lag.


----------



## jithin.rao (Dec 29, 2009)

for me currently its :
Assassin's Creed 2
COD:MW2
Dofus(usual thing on daily basis)


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2009)

Currently Enjoying:

Crysis
World in Conflict Complete Edition (nice game!)
Demigod (good time pass - mix of RTS and RPG, leaning towards latter)
Torchlight (nice, cute game)
Downloading STALKER: Chernobyl on Steam (man, it takes a loong time to download games like this on a 256 kbps connection).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2009)

Fallout 3 is awesome guys! Just got a quest from Moira to go to Minefield and get a landmine for her.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2009)

I would definitely like to get that game sometime, but only if I can grab it for around Rs 600 or less.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 29, 2009)

why does crysis crash frequently on win7, it happens on my notebook dv6 2005ax.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 29, 2009)

*PERFECT DRFIT IN REAL SUBARU WRX TI By KEN BLOCK(not game)* 

*www.metacafe.com/watch/3840856/perfectly_drift/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2009)

> Fallout 3 is awesome guys! Just got a quest from Moira to go to Minefield and get a landmine for her.


Another fallout addict, Superb! 
Make sure you play all the side missions so that you can level up quick.
I'm now at lvl.20. Added the Grim Reaper Perk, Tkin was right, i feel damn invincible. 
Just got Fawkes out of the cell in Vault 87. Only 6 bobbleheads left. 
Next i'll add the explorer perk in lvl 21.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 29, 2009)

@adii: Goddarn! AWESOME!!!!! He's so cool!


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 29, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @adii: Goddarn! AWESOME!!!!! He's so cool!



I will try in DIRT 2 ...


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2009)

@sxyadii i think the best way that drifting can be done is in grid.
as grid also have similar location like that video.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2009)

Some eye candy people-

 Friendliest town around....Megaton!
*i48.tinypic.com/2v2e3hd.jpg

Super-Duper Mart, grabbin' food fraggin' raiders.
*i50.tinypic.com/b98ymg.jpg

Minefield, watch yer' step! Landmines ahead.
*i47.tinypic.com/23r50go.jpg

That thing freaks me out!!
*i49.tinypic.com/11912iq.jpg

Good ol' Wild West Style....
*i48.tinypic.com/2h8des8.jpg

Take that biach!
*i49.tinypic.com/347i9kx.jpg


That's how you do the fraggin'....
*i45.tinypic.com/205fsxt.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2009)

quan chi said:


> @sxyadii i think the best way that drifting can be done is in grid.
> as grid also have similar location like that video.


Although not very realistic NFS Underground(also U2) had very good drift mechanics, most of the time it was unrealistic but it was fun, also Burnout Paradise had good drift in it too. Go too realistic and you end up with drift horrors such as NFS Prostreet(yuck) and NFS shift(double yuck).


----------



## quan chi (Dec 30, 2009)

^^lol lol tkin. actually shift is not made for drifting.its only a racing sim you can say.

actually drift in grid is more challenging.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2009)

On Riddick AODA -

Blasted all those Robot turrets and Zombies but the old men was already neutralized by those zombies. Making my way through of that colonist planet but now I faced with a giant with rocket launcher but I will neutralize it anyway


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2009)

SHIFT's driftin' is by far the most great. I drifted greatly with 370Z in cockpit view. I recorded it with Fraps, I could upload only if I had a good net conn. Yea, Japanese Drift's good in GRID. BTW, GRID 2's comin'? 

Holiday for me today! I'll F3! Are there any side-quests in Vault 101 itself? I know 'bout savin' Butch's mother. Are there any?

What patches do I need to roam The Wasteland, eh?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 30, 2009)

Drifting in GRID is the best...luv doin it...how about an online session?!??..


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> SHIFT's driftin' is by far the most great. I drifted greatly with 370Z in cockpit view. I recorded it with Fraps, I could upload only if I had a good net conn. Yea, Japanese Drift's good in GRID. BTW, GRID 2's comin'?
> 
> Holiday for me today! I'll F3! Are there any side-quests in Vault 101 itself? I know 'bout savin' Butch's mother. Are there any?
> 
> What patches do I need to roam The Wasteland, eh?


Get the 1.5 patch, don't install the 1.7 patch, 1.5 is fine. Also install nVidia 178 drivers. That's all you need.

Also note that if you install the 1.5 patch and not install the broken steel add on then you might get a crash at game exit, nothing serious, and it won't affect the game.

Completed about 50% in DiRT 2, next is the collin mcrae race, looking forward to it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2009)

^195.62 drivers are awesome! Nothin' in F3. Darn! I've installed 1.7, what's wrong?

BTW, have ye seen McRae? He's ugly!


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^195.62 drivers are awesome! Nothin' in F3. Darn! I've installed 1.7, what's wrong?
> 
> BTW, have ye seen McRae? He's ugly!


Ya, 195 fixes the crashes but you'll get massive FPS drops later in game, like when you teleport to rivet city entrance(also when you exit to wasteland from and building in game), this seriously bugs me, so I'll stick to 178 for now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome! DiRT 2's awesome! It's as awesome as SHIFT. I played the sh*t outta it. Some loads o' screens! Codies, ye rock!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-22-03-33.jpg
My fav. car in DiRT 2.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-22-09-60.jpg
Great!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-22-15-39.jpg
Yeah! Fly high, _pandejo!_

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-22-29-63.jpg
.....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-22-38-85.jpg
Awesome dust.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-45-33-53.jpg
Yay! DX11! Know what I mean?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-54-35-84.jpg
Awesome!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-49-51-74.jpg
Superb!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-49-28-44.jpg
A good sunny day for rubber an' dust!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3013-50-33-91.jpg
Hairpin!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3014-08-53-29.jpg
Trailblazer'd Nissan.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3014-09-11-90.jpg
Hairpin turn in that one hell o' a car!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/dirt2_game2009-12-3014-25-30-85.jpg
Who ye talkin' to, son!? Yeah!


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 30, 2009)

*Untouchable !!!*

*i47.tinypic.com/eosix.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2569vm0.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/dmd2sw.jpg

*GHOST !!!

**i49.tinypic.com/28t81nd.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2009)

> HIFT's driftin' is by far the most great. I drifted greatly with 370Z in cockpit view. I recorded it with Fraps, I could upload only if I had a good net conn. Yea, Japanese Drift's good in GRID. BTW, GRID 2's comin'?
> 
> Holiday for me today! I'll F3! Are there any side-quests in Vault 101 itself? I know 'bout savin' Butch's mother. Are there any?
> 
> What patches do I need to roam The Wasteland, eh?


Do as Tkin says. You'll be able to do a side quest at Vault 101 after you complete Waters of Life main Quest.

Anyway Completed Fallout 3 Project Purity Main Mission, now at Broken steel dlc. I asked Fawkes to activate the purifier but every time it did that the games stopped responding so i asked Sarah to do it. Woke up in citadel 2 yrs later, now i'll be busy collecting bobbleheads and doing the remaining 3 dlcs. I've nearly reached 22, i'll add the puppies perk coz dogmeat died.


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 30, 2009)

UrT!!!Urban terror all da way!btw wen is DMC5 comin out??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got Left 4 Dead 2. Did some work to fool xfire to manual detect the game. Anyway a super zombie shooter and slasher overall killer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2009)

Currently playing:
The Saboteur [PC]
Grand Theft Auto IV [PC]

Also should have Darksiders by tomorrow. Hope this would suffice till Dante's Inferno comes along.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

I forgot to mention that i Completed The Saboteur yesterday night . Very good ending and superb strong storyline. This one gets a 8/10 from me. 


*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## bhunnu16 (Dec 31, 2009)

Playing Prototype .. can't leave in between.. still half way to go


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

Yo, Sun. Does AVATAR's game provides same action as in the movie, eh? The movie was mind-blowin'. EPIC!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2009)

^
Haven't watched the movie yet. The game is great though.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 31, 2009)

Game & movie both s**cks.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

ethan,sunny and tarey. please visit here.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1196989#post1196989


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2009)

Dragon Age : Origins. Amazing game. I suggest all newbies to start as a Rogue and not warrior. One finds enough warriors on the way like Sten, Alistair and Oghren. Also, mages are many, like Morrigan and Wynne. But, Rogues are hard to find, we find only Zevran, who I don't trust. I am an Elf Rogue and it really helps disarming traps and unlocking many doors to find some great loot.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

Dinjo, I don't think so. It's *EPIC!* Period.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

halo rocks.though sometimes when you lost your way it becomes a bit slow but it rocks!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Krow said:


> Dragon Age : Origins. Amazing game. I suggest all newbies to start as a Rogue and not warrior. One finds enough warriors on the way like Sten, Alistair and Oghren. Also, mages are many, like Morrigan and Wynne. But, Rogues are hard to find, we find only Zevran, who I don't trust. I am an Elf Rogue and it really helps disarming traps and unlocking many doors to find some great loot.



Actually you can find Leliana who is a rouge in lothering's INN after you fight with bunch of king's soldiers. I still don't understand how you missed her. She is really a great rouge. Her back stabbing and dirty fighting abilities are amazing. After all you can do romace with her at campfire and kiss her at anytime if you have enough attachment with her. If you have morrigan in your party then she won't be happy to see you both kissing so, i will swap the characters each time. Yeah! romance with two chicks!


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 31, 2009)

Just completed DIRT 2 100%.won all events and races(serious mode)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

PHUC!! 2010's here! Darnit! Why so fast Mother? Sh*t! *EZIO!!!!!!!! NOMAD!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2009)

^That's it. Post reported.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually you can find Leliana who is a rouge in lothering's INN after you fight with bunch of king's soldiers. I still don't understand how you missed her. She is really a great rouge. Her back stabbing and dirty fighting abilities are amazing. After all you can do romace with her at campfire and kiss her at anytime if you have enough attachment with her. If you have morrigan in your party then she won't be happy to see you both kissing so, i will swap the characters each time. Yeah! romance with two chicks!


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Morrigan it is for me. Hot enough I suppose.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

^Fine,  n@#*`! BTW, this forum's goin' down!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

^thats what happens when you go off topic. 

Anyways happy new year to all the Gamerz out there and ppl.


----------



## manugupta29 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year to all the gamerz.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^That's it. Post reported.
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yes.. She is dome helluva chick. If you like her then you will love the pre climax cut scene.

A matter of request, in Elf's mission, you will find a poet tree the denerim forests. I hear by request you to keep the FRAPS up all the time(since you don't know when he'll come) and record that cut scene of poet tree. You will know the reason when you see it for your self.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2010)

Currently playing Borderlands Co-op with my friend with a new character from beginning, lvl 14 in 5hrs appx, the main issue with co-op is gun and shield distribution.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

^^Can you please tell me what will happen after i complete the missions of the DLCs:-
Point Lookout and Mothership Zeta. Got them yeaterday.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




> Actually you can find Leliana who is a rouge in lothering's INN after you fight with bunch of king's soldiers. I still don't understand how you missed her. She is really a great rouge. Her back stabbing and dirty fighting abilities are amazing. After all you can do romace with her at campfire and kiss her at anytime if you have enough attachment with her. If you have morrigan in your party then she won't be happy to see you both kissing so, i will swap the characters each time. Yeah! romance with two chicks!


I found her and talked to her, asked her if she could tech me some new skills, wond a card game with her and she taught me Duelist skills after that i cannot talk to her anymore. I wonder what i did wrong.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2010)

God of War on PS2. This game is mind blowing. Probably the best hack 'en slash game out there. It's a shame I missed out on this title previously. Just reached the 'Challenge of Atlas' and got the 'Blades of Artemis'.

Bioshock [PC] Another great title I had missed out on back in '07. Just started the game but I'm not getting any audio in the game. Any help? I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate X64.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

^^try to run it in XP SP2 compatability.
try here also *forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10663
_________________________
halo seems better than halo2.but it has many repeatative levels than halo2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

It happens. You can let her join your party or you can just lean a move. You have to choose between these two.

From now on choose your words carefully with...

Sten - After you meet him he will be in a cage, talk in a way that you will free him and he will tell you to go and talk to the mother of chantry to get him released. Talk to the mother of chantry and convince her to release sten.

Mabari war hound - This will be initially available for a human warrior and is easily attainable just by completing a side quest immediately after you gain control of your character. But for other classes, Talk to kennel mater in ostagar in the initial stages of the game. The main advantage with this thing war hound is..

1. This dog will be 100% loyal to you no matter how you treat it.
2. As it is short in height, enemies will have less chances to make critical attacks.
3. It will be something new if you play as a war hound.
4. The only other character in the game after your main character for which you can define a custom name.

Logain:
Logain will join your party based on your choices and actions after the last meeting.

Shale:

Travel to Sulcher's pass and take golem control rod. And follow the simple hints in that place. And you will have a Golem in your party.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Ye'r sig's funny. I should play last 2 chapters of it.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

Nu'n can beat SHIFT! Awesome, EA, awesome!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/00b986bdce4da993ed42fcfb5b41a6d64af06da6.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ac6570785dfc70c0d1d18768434aa7419225f906.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6ff61b8d813239b8512420ba87a41af6915b6eb4.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/0d517f4d44e8fd68cf88bddbd478ddef0f74b972.jpg
Awesome!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ea46e280e11bc47b707903bce59cd71704b2390a.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Thank you, budd. No, it's a special edition car. Modified Mustang GT.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry by mistake post got deleted.

it was
is that shelby Gt. looks good.

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Thank you, budd. No, it's a special edition car. Modified Mustang GT.



yeah. that logo in front made me doubt that it might not be.

anyways both have some similarities.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Yeah, they just make it powerful. Like Brabus for Mercs & Porsches. The game's awesome, ainnit? Any news on the next NFS?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

^^first let them finish rejoicing shifts success.
_______________________
anyways
343 guilty spark.the most annoying chapter in halo.almost all the levels looks same.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Awesome! 

Now I know why MW is an epic game. Awesome Multi! Me and Jojo were just beatin' the hell outta that game. Ask Jojo how was the session. I rule at MW! Anyone wanna join in this awesome multi tomorrow 1 PM onwards. Let us know. Some screens:

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/322f0b837dede13ed550eb066c4ca543e5c2930f.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/f45d95957e5c5960d323b39bdc53894de9921ffc.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/374367ff9d0e85efd1eda95980fc9d7f8fea0cb7.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/49ed467c684753408d9b40a4d59ab60226a60a55.jpg
Sorry, Jojo! 

AWESOME, IW!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

^mw2 or mw?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

> Now I know why MW is an epic game. Awesome Multi! Me and Jojo were just beatin' the hell outta that game. Ask Jojo how was the session. I rule at MW! Anyone wanna join in this awesome multi tomorrow 1 PM onwards. Let us know. Some screens:



You bet geek. Was really awesomeeeeee! Some screenies from my side:-

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-170745.png
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-170752.png
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-171029.png
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-172031.png
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-172048.png
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/cod4mp-20100101-172105.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Ye beat me once!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

had it been mw2 i would have tried.As i have completely removed mw from my system.

btw halo combat evoled also has funny multiplayer maps.maps you can even make and edit.and connecting also is very easy.

if anyone is interested then i may join.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

> had it been mw2 i would have tried.As i have completely removed mw from my system.


mw2 has lot of issues. we were playing in a other type of server(see screenie).


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

seen the server type. whats the procedure.will try later.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

no need of procedure.You just need xfire. Install the game, apply 1.6 and then 1.7 patch. Connect servers using xfire.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

Yo, quan. The Patch 1.6's 290 MB and 1.7 32 MB. Ye need to have XFire ID. Make one and download those patches. And ye'll be playin' with us in no time. PM me or Jojo. Make a XFire ID now! BTW, I'm havin' MW2 too. We can try that too tomorrow. What say you?


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 1, 2010)

just finished Batman Arkham Asylum pritty awesome game n a real big one... it took me almost more than a week to complete it...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

@jojo and geek. i will try.anyways if i can make it i will inform you guys.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^We're waitin'.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

^^lol please dont wait i am not sure i said i will try.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^^Can you please tell me what will happen after i complete the missions of the DLCs:-
> Point Lookout and Mothership Zeta. Got them yeaterday.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------
> ...


Nothing special happens, you can go back to point lookout anytime you want(free of charge), incase of Zeta you can also go back anytime you want but 80% of the ship will be blocked, so that you can't go to most places.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Finished Dragon Age: Origins. A word of caution. Finish all your sidequests before the landsmeet quest. As after you finish the game main quest, all cities become inaccessible so no cookie for you. 9.5/10. What a game. Even the DLC is fun.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

halo is getting damn repetitive.even 'the library' is long and repetitive.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

ARMA demo for a change. 

this game(from the demo. as i have only played it) has only one good thing which i found out is flying helicopters.

*inlinethumb58.webshots.com/44281/2295851690105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/21646/2255773800105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/44495/2022118140105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/46106/2719929520105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/37383/2669370220105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/42627/2247717400105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/43058/2511100010105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/43400/2821619910105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/42440/2945367610105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb38.webshots.com/44453/2105693240105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/10610/2837669640105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb35.webshots.com/5538/2628618320105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 2, 2010)

@JOJO and GEEK...gimme ur xfire ids....i wanna join too!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

Currently playing..

Peter Jackson's King Kong[pc] (initially after i heard this name.. I thought there will be peter jackson and he will be having a pet named king kong)

We love katmari[ps2]

Dark sector [pc]


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

I think I'll play Witcher.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

^ be careful with him. I heard that the game has pretty volatile stuff and god smakingy difficult. For me.. I have had enough of robust RPG action with Dragon Age Origins. I will not play another for 3 months. My advice for you will be 'change the genre'


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't like many genres. I am a very choosy gamer. I badly want to play Warhammer 40000 DoW II Chaos Rising. When is it releasing? I really like the story of Warhammer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't have much info about 40k dawn of war II chaos rising except that it is going to be released on march 30.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

hmmm... The wait is long. I recommend you install DLC for Dragon Age. Else you miss the chance of getting this golem follower called Shale.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

Yo, cyborg. Mine's *atigeek* and Jojo's *jojothedragon*. Let's Modern-Phucin'-Warfare!

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

I'm addicted to this game! As Jojo said, it's awesome! 8.5/10. It just needs a patch. Sean Devlin's a badass! "In for a penny, in for a Phucin' pound!" 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/9bce8c118a155919201e40564c1f01eead6a008e.jpg
Yeah, Nazi disguised.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ea382eb426d22cd2dbdf8f1e6b9005bec28fb37b.jpg
Awesome!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

more from arma full version.
*i45.tinypic.com/szx0tv.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/24axxrn.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/hwhkpt.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/4fz9ew.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/25tdmx4.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/6dzprt.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/jpv8co.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/28akfm0.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/otzryf.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/fmoupz.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2b5jkh.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

^How's it? Compared to CoD?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

^^its a military sim.you can say you can do amlost everything like ride vehicles command troops etc etc.in first person or in third person.

it even has a campaign or story driven mode.
but its multiplayer is pure fun.

refer youtube videos.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

^Is it ArmA II or the first one? What 'bout our MW session?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

its the first one.i have posted arma2 pics on one of my previous posts.

about mw.sorry as i dont have much disk space.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

^I hate that smiley. No offense. Let's MW2, whaddya say?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

allright try mw2.if you can connect then i may join.as i have to install it too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

^I uninstalled Combat Evolved a few days ago. PM me MW2. Know what I mean?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2010)

Finished The Saboteur. Now off to Darksiders.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 2, 2010)

is Darksider another hack and slash ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

Nvidia's thread printed in this month's digit mag.. this is the original thread.. but they have edited Krow's post  

*i50.tinypic.com/11lhdsj.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2010)

^Awesome! Thank ye, DIGIT! Cool!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

halo has become kinda repetitive from last two stages.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2010)

Currently addicted to borderlands full time, playing Co-op(hamachi) with my friend continuously for about 10 hrs today. Currently at level 27, just got a shotgun that fires rockets and a rocket launcher that launches three rockets at once. Co-op is easy and tough at the same time, easy cause someone is there at your back, tough because the game will spawn tougher enemies continuously, right now we both are addicted as hell.

On a side note this game is heavy on bandwidth, about 60-100mb per hour.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2010)

[youtube]2WUFCYs_eLM[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]I'm addicted to this game! As Jojo said, it's awesome! 8.5/10. It just needs a patch. Sean Devlin's a badass! "In for a penny, in for a Phucin' pound!"
> 
> ...




Is it saboteur ???

==========================================

BTW, on Fallout 3 - discovering a lot of places 

Discovered - Rock Creek Cavern, Vault 92, A couple of Power Stations, Old Olney and got a Medic Prototype Power Armor their and a whole bunch of places like agatha's house and delivered her that violin and listened to free music


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 3, 2010)

Currently playing:
Condemned 2: Bloodshot [X360]

Also getting Borderlands for X360. Since the PC version is lying around idle with no one to co-op, me and my brother have decided to go in split screen co-op on the 360. Hope this works.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2010)

mw2 multiplayer rocks.it has amazing maps.some nice options and its absolutely fun!!
its multiplayer really rocks.

*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/4188/2428404960105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/24489/2770349000105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb59.webshots.com/45882/2457432520105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/45316/2625478670105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb61.webshots.com/46268/2002222930105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/45063/2764724390105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/44681/2315969660105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
now the above part is quite funny guys the helicopters drops the ammo box(huge) at scheduled point.now if you can lure someone underleanth it. 

 (thanks to ajaybc.)

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

*i50.tinypic.com/2d26afc.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2utktpu.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2u61lea.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2z6hv03.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/33fgxly.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 3, 2010)

^ I can't believe you guys actually played MW2 multiplayer. Please PM me the instructions and links. I'll try to join you asap.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Completed Mothership Zeta dlc of fallout 3. The perk is almost useless. The dlc was okish but not good. Anyway only 3 remaining to complete. At level 24.


----------



## Achuth (Jan 3, 2010)

*Currently addicted to ..uhh X MEn ORigins Wolverine..* finished tha game ...super games...and also ashes 2009 And *CoD:MW2*


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2010)

this is the most amazing multiplayer game.guys of all the multiplayer games i have played it has more things to offer.there are many unlockables and ranks.
i think this game has more fun in multiplayer than in single player.
the guys playing over there is much experienced.its a bit tough.

*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/45016/2204495330105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/12891/2776306200105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/45007/2724717620105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/44727/2490457040105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb21.webshots.com/39060/2777786750105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

ROFL @ my post as published in Digit. Thanks for the pic vamsi!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 3, 2010)

Yo, yo, yo quan. PM me the instructions, man. I can't think how awesome MW2 Multi will be as MW Multi simply rocks! I'll sure join ye after my exams. Please PM me, budd. BTW, I still need to play singleplayer campaign. 

@tkin: PM me the instructions of Borderlands too, if ye can. I was hopin' for someone to join me. Jojo and me failed!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2010)

Krow said:


> ROFL @ my post as published in Digit. Thanks for the pic vamsi!



manoj alias manofjosh posted that pic yesterday in your IRC channel.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2010)

anyways though this server may not last long.

but i hope we can still get connected if we have atleast a *ACTIVE* group of 6 people over here.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 3, 2010)

cybo47 is ma steam id...ready for MW2 MP!


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, yo, yo quan. PM me the instructions, man. I can't think how awesome MW2 Multi will be as MW Multi simply rocks! I'll sure join ye after my exams. Please PM me, budd. BTW, I still need to play singleplayer campaign.
> 
> @tkin: PM me the instructions of Borderlands too, if ye can. I was hopin' for someone to join me. Jojo and me failed!


Install Borderlands, to play with hamachi both the players(or all the players) must have the same game version, I suggest both of you to update to the latest patch.

Now, hamachi must be the primary LAN connection, in order to play you have to open some ports used by hamachi, I suggest turning off any 3rd party firewall and use the windows firewall(both of us use windows XP firewall when playing) to allow incoming connections, just like bittorrent clients.

Start hamachi, start borderlands, one of you host the game and the other join, in order to play the game properly the one who has the least progress along the main storyline must host.

I've been using this method for long and its working every time.


BTW- Is the forum lagging a lot lately??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 3, 2010)

^Thanks. We'll try.


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

@tkin, yes the lags are many. Raaabo said he'll be back in some days to fix it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 3, 2010)

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/7780/15364648.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2010)

On Fallout 3 - got into clifford Shacks and Killed a Super mutie overlord with fatman  and got a gun named something like glitter or something.

Went into the OASIS and that was really fun, BTW, I've not killed the old tree instead I poured the chem to grow and spread it more


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

^That oasis mission caught me totally by surprise. Was a very easy mission. I also killed the tree and got the perk.
Anyway now at point lookout.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




> @tkin: PM me the instructions of Borderlands too, if ye can. I was hopin' for someone to join me. Jojo and me failed!
> __________________



Darn you man. You never updated your game where as i kept my version uptodate.
So if you want to play with me just update to latest patch. I recently played with random player over the net.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 4, 2010)

Bioshock , final chapter.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^That oasis mission caught me totally by surprise. Was a very easy mission. I also killed the tree and got the perk.
> Anyway now at point lookout.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------
> ...


Yes, the most important factor in Borderlands is that both player must have the same game version(not necessarily latest).

Never play borderlands with a random guy, I did once and the other guy just followed me while I killed all the enemies, he got a lot of XP in the process, stole a lot of loots(while I was busy killing the enemies), and lastly when he got more loot than he can carry he sold it rather than sharing it with me, that's why I play with a friend. 

I gotta admit Co-op is easy even though the enemies are tougher, I just started the single player campaign from scratch and got my arse kicked bad in the Circle of death mission(met a lvl 18 mini boss while I was @ lvl 14 and according to borderlands concept you can never win).


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> On Fallout 3 - got into clifford Shacks and Killed a Super mutie overlord with fatman  and got a gun named something like glitter or something.
> 
> Went into the OASIS and that was really fun, BTW, I've not killed the old tree instead I poured the chem to grow and spread it more


Glitter gun?? Do you mean Gatling Gun?? Anyway in the clifftop shacks there is an unique nailboard called board of education, try to search the huts, its beside the bed in one of the huts.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




Krow said:


> @tkin, yes the lags are many. Raaabo said he'll be back in some days to fix it.


Its getting unbearable. Its worst than last time.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

allright guys i think we have enough palyers for mw2 to do a private match.

cyborg(plays very well),ajaybc and i am already there hope jojothedragon can make it fast.
please fix a time so that we can all meet for a round.

the game is way good in multiplayer than in single player.



tkin said:


> Never play borderlands with a random guy, I did once and the other guy just followed me while I killed all the enemies, he got a lot of XP in the process, stole a lot of loots(while I was busy killing the enemies), and lastly when he got more loot than he can carry he sold it rather than sharing it with me,



lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2010)

^
Count me in too.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

^^allright.post your timings also please.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 4, 2010)

@quan - i can join the match anytime after 5pm..cant miss the college []


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2010)

5PM today? Do i need any updates or patches? Do you guys play on Hamachi? One more thing, I'm not good at multiplayer FPS games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

Got the backwater rifle in Point Lookout. The forum lags real badly so not able to post any updates. Looks like team d1g1t is developing anti-neat digit codes, not sure though.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 5PM today? Do i need any updates or patches? Do you guys play on Hamachi? One more thing, I'm not good at multiplayer FPS games.



no updates no patches only you need is a steam id.
me too neither. as i am not used to this kind of matches either.

but this game in multiplayer rocks.as you progress your rank will be increased with your experience points.you will unlock new capabilities and new weapons and there are many.

@jojo your timings please.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2010)

When are we playing then? Hey Quan Chi come online, we can try out now.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

allright guys we meet at 5.15 then.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2010)

^I've just completed 8% of Zero Gear Demo.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2010)

^Yeah. In UrT, someone told me "f*c* you, fat-arsed!" . Sh*t! I was just shootin' at him. It's better if we play with friends.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2010)

^ A small advice for you. I remember you ditching L4D coz it has exaggerated blood and gore. Guess what! Australian version of L4D 2 will not have either. Take a look at it yourself...

[youtube]OH7QCtuaXgI[/youtube]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

> ^Yeah. In UrT, someone told me "f*c* you, fat-arsed!" . Sh*t! I was just shootin' at him. It's better if we play with friends.


If you mind all these things you'll never be able to play multiplayer nicely and concentrate. At fist sucked badly about 1 or two kills in a 25 min match. They started flaming me real badly. But i didn't mind all since those looses are not controlling the servers.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2010)

Just reached Seventh Level in Dark Sector. Even though the story lacks punch and x factor... Glaive+minnions+bosses are simply fantastic. 

Can any one tell, how many levels are there in dark sector?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

> Never play borderlands with a random guy, I did once and the other guy just followed me while I killed all the enemies, he got a lot of XP in the process, stole a lot of loots(while I was busy killing the enemies), and lastly when he got more loot than he can carry he sold it rather than sharing it with me, that's why I play with a friend.


Hate to say it but i also did the same thing that your random buddy did, i was at level 7 and the guys i was playing with were like 20-26-36. So there was nothing i could do to help them, i needed xp points like you badly to continue my single player campaign. You get xp just for walking with them, omg. And i level up nicely and continued my single player, until i needed xp again and applied the same procedure. If you were in my boots you would have done the same.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

^^lol nice trick.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

> ^^lol nice trick.


I know. BTW got you pm. I'm downloading Zero Gear demo now. Should be finished my 2 moro. So i'll be able to join you 2moro. I give you the time after i have a successful session on MW2 multiplayer myself. Don't wait for me. I'll join you. Get some practice in the mean time.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just reached Seventh Level in Dark Sector. Even though the story lacks punch and x factor... Glaive+minnions+bosses are simply fantastic.
> 
> Can any one tell, how many levels are there in dark sector?


I thinks its 10, not sure though, keep playing. I just got bored @ chapter 7 (just before engaging the boss called shift- didn't finish the fight) and left for borderlands.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Hate to say it but i also did the same thing that your random buddy did, i was at level 7 and the guys i was playing with were like 20-26-36. So there was nothing i could do to help them, i needed xp points like you badly to continue my single player campaign. You get xp just for walking with them, omg. And i level up nicely and continued my single player, until i needed xp again and applied the same procedure. If you were in my boots you would have done the same.


Yeah, the beginning of borderlands is a bit frustrating for newcomers, i died about 3 times to beat Bone Head during my first time, but after I restarted the campaign I finished it without taking much damage, all you need to know are the mechanics properly.

Basic Rule of Thumb in Borderlands- before engaging any mission look at the mission level in the ECHO device.

1.If mission level lower than your level, go for it.
2.Mission Level same as your level, get some good guns and ammunitions and health kit.
3.Mission level 1/2 higher, go for it but must have some good guns(really really good).
4.Mission level more than 2 levels higher than your's, you're dead if you engage it.

In borderlands how much damage is dealt is completely dependent on your level vs the enemies' level, if it takes 10 shots from a specific weapon to kill an enemy at a specific level(say 10), then @ level 20 it should take 2-3 shots max.

What you did is understandable, you got money for doing so and also some of the XP but can you imagine what it feels when some ungrateful idiot follows you around, gain XP and money and also any special mission bonus but then this guy also followed me everywhere and while I was busy killing the enemies he stole all the weapons from the crates, even weapons that due to level requirements he can't us but I can, he sold them to make money(he was at level 12 and had 80k money- not possible in single player).

There was one mission where I killed a boss and he stole a good shield(apparently he read the walkthrough or something) and even though he can't use it for another 8-10 levels, he sold it, I got pi$$ed off and closed the game.

Now I play with an old school mate of mine, we are good friends so we co-operated very well, we never sold any stuff without the other's consent, distributing the loot(he played as siren, so most smgs and elemental weapons are used by him, while I as soldier aim for snipers and shotguns) if there are any unique weapons from any boss, we do the mission twice to get two sets of the same weapons. 

Borderlands isn't a game to be played with strangers. 

Images in the next post.

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

Some Images From Borderlands.


*img17.imageshack.us/img17/6991/borderlands201001040136.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/2217/borderlands201001040139.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/9966/borderlands201001041837v.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/5225/borderlands201001041838.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/5225/borderlands201001041838.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7295/borderlands201001041839.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9746/borderlands201001041842.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9375/borderlands201001041842n.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/2315/borderlands201001041843.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1641/borderlands201001041845.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/9223/borderlands201001041850.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/9223/borderlands201001041850.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4369/borderlands201001041851.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1186/borderlands201001041900.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/1186/borderlands201001041900.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I know. BTW got you pm. I'm downloading Zero Gear demo now. Should be finished my 2 moro. So i'll be able to join you 2moro. I give you the time after i have a successful session on MW2 multiplayer myself. Don't wait for me. I'll join you. Get some practice in the mean time.



allright no problem.

btw we have already started. actually if we get atleast 6 people then we can play in private among ourselves.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

lol i think mw2 prestige edition got inspired from halo3 legendary edition.

*www.amazon.com/Halo-3-Legendary-Xb..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1253054126&sr=8-1

in legendary edition you get that helmet.lol

[youtube]n10vWixlDoI[/youtube]


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2010)

alright finished halo1.
though the game had many repetitive levels.but still the ending was nice.

though this game is also good.but i think halo 2 is better.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2010)

tkin said:


> Glitter gun?? Do you mean Gatling Gun?? Anyway in the clifftop shacks there is an unique nailboard called board of education, try to search the huts, its beside the bed in one of the huts.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Yup, it's galting gun 

Will search for that 

BTW, how did you completed the oasis mission - i mean have yo freed the old tree/human from it's pain or used some chem on it.

As I used the the chem to grow it even more I got some gifts from for doing this but now I have more item than I can carry in the game and there is no goddamn place to store this stuffs near oasis - thinking of re-entering into the cave in there and store thiese in some mirelurks body


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2010)

@quan_chi:- every thing set. Did everything told. Still didn't find any players. Ok folks just invite me over steam. id:- jojothedragon


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^I'm just at 10% of Zero Gear. Sh*t! I'll join ye after my exams.

@tkin: Ye made me reinstall that game. Never knew it was so much fun. Thank you.

@vamsi: Oh. My. God! Uncensored L4D 2 made me eyes bleed. Phuc! I think I'll go to Australia. Though they have sh*t accents, they don't like blood. BTW, my favorite games are available there. They censored it awesomely! Sh*t load o' blood and gore in that uncut L4D 2. I'll get that censored L4D 2. Let me finish the exams first. Thank you for that, budd.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 5, 2010)

Completed MGS4 onto inFamous now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently playing:
Condemned 2: Bloodshot (Mission 4: "Doll Factory")

Also waiting for my Verbatim packs to arrive and should be playing Borderlands and hopefully Army of Two: The 40th Day (when it come out).


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 5, 2010)

Army of Two didn't really excited me a lot


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

Have ye guys seen GameSpot's On the Show of SPCell: Conviction Co-op? It's awesome! Those Phucin' animations are so real, I was blown away! Awesome, Ubi! Can't wait.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally played Cod MW 2 multi-player. I must say that this one has surpassed its predecessor. Its very good and fun and awesome. 
Anyone want to invite me i'm posting my xfire profile pic so that you know when i'm playing mw2. 

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Have ye guys seen GameSpot's On the Show of SPCell: Conviction Co-op? It's awesome! Those Phucin' animations are so real, I was blown away! Awesome, Ubi! Can't wait.



Yes conviction is a game that's been drooling me since i saw it's teaser. And e3,2009 just made my drooling to droooooooooding. Especially the phys fights and the way Sam tackles his enemies and those amazing camera angels are making me speech less.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^Ye know what, it's the same way I feel when I hear 'bout Nomad and AC series. Yeah, they've made interactive cutscenes-like! Awesome, Ubi! God! Ubi surpassed EA to gain No. 1 spot in my list of best game-makers. PHUCIN' AWESOME!!!!! That's my dreamg...nah! Dream-game! Yeah! I love interactions. Nowadays I don't feel games are "games". Crysis made me first & then BiA: HH. Superb!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently playing NFS:MW.
The joy of getting chased by a dozen of cops doesn't seems to get down inspite of the age.


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yup, it's galting gun
> 
> Will search for that
> 
> ...


I did same as you, btw don't you have a a follower? Let him carry stuff for you. I made Fawkes carry all my luggage 

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I'm just at 10% of Zero Gear. Sh*t! I'll join ye after my exams.
> 
> @tkin: Ye made me reinstall that game. Never knew it was so much fun. Thank you.
> 
> @vamsi: Oh. My. God! Uncensored L4D 2 made me eyes bleed. Phuc! I think I'll go to Australia. Though they have sh*t accents, they don't like blood. BTW, my favorite games are available there. They censored it awesomely! Sh*t load o' blood and gore in that uncut L4D 2. I'll get that censored L4D 2. Let me finish the exams first. Thank you for that, budd.


Its very fun if you play Co-op(only with friends), you level up faster, get much better loot(weapons and shields), and enemies re more tough(which gets very interesting)

We are so addicted that I call my friend up @ 4 AM in the morning to play the game, the game consumes much bandwidth so we play during free times.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2010)

today digit is behaving strange way.its taking more time to open a thread.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 6, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Army of Two didn't really excited me a lot


I bet you haven't tried it in co-op mode. It was meant to be played in co-op, hence the title.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2010)

*i47.tinypic.com/amr5l3.jpg

this game seems awesome.it has a beautiful cinematic intro and game intro. the voice acting seems woderful.

hope it will live up to its expectations.as i have just started.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2010)

tkin said:


> I did same as you, btw don't you have a a follower? Let him carry stuff for you. I made Fawkes carry all my luggage




How do I get a follower ???? I've still that side quest where a guy in ghouls underground tells me to kill a girl and he will give the ownership of a charon. Should I take him or in the citadel I got the lady who told me that she will help in project purity as a follower ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

Woah Dragon agr origins really superb - but am playing continuously for 2 days still dont know wats the story of the game completely ??????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2010)

^ Myself and krow joined the humble clan of mighty Grey wardens who brought the Arch Demon down... So, if you want any help feel free to ask.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Myself and krow joined the humble clan of mighty Grey wardens who brought the Arch Demon down... So, if you want any help feel free to ask.




Sure vamsi i was hoping to ask ! but finally cleared Redclif & tower of magi now going to elves forest


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2010)

Cleared Bioshock last night, it was awesome


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 6, 2010)

downloading gow 3 demo.31%completed by now. Thanks to dinjo


----------



## azzu (Jan 6, 2010)

urban terror


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 6, 2010)

Let me know jojo when you start playing i was short on bandwidth never liked any hack and slash game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2010)

@quan: Chronicles of Riddick's a FPS, right? I love games which have awesome cutscenes. I'll try it. Thanks for mentionin'.

Can't wait for Eagle Listener from Florence! When's Splinter Cell: Conviction gonna release, people? This month or next? I don't want my carbon footprints, know what I mean? 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreed2Glyph.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/467px-960x0_11.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm very much excited on Heavy Rain.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

Woah - Some Eye candy 

I never Thought EA would do a gr8 graphics - i give graphics 10/10

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4472/screenshot2010010614173.jpg *img94.imageshack.us/img94/screenshot2010010614173.jpg/1/w800.png

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/8153/screenshot2010010614183.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2010)

yech, the graphics are amazing. Even at medium settings it looks ball drooping. Great work Bioware.

BTW, I am in the 9th chapter of dark sector. Got a weird suit in the last chapter. Now a bloody helicopter blew the bridge when i am passing it.. After a helluva fight I though I need some break. Will update you soon.. keep gaming dudes.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> yech, the graphics are amazing. Even at medium settings it looks ball drooping. Great work Bioware.
> 
> BTW, I am in the 9th chapter of dark sector. Got a weird suit in the last chapter. Now a bloody helicopter blew the bridge when i am passing it.. After a helluva fight I though I need some break. Will update you soon.. keep gaming dudes.



Did u had a lagging problem sometimes ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2010)

I min fps of 13 while there were 25 people on the screen. And when there is a intense battle with many enemies it will drop down to 20FPS. I was running on Medium visualfx and High Texture settings with frame buffers enabled and 800*600 resolution and hey i was running it on 9400gt which was borrowed from a friend.


Dark Sector update.. Kicked that beard guy ass and finished the game. It is a decent one.. not a amazing one. Now.. I am off to Bioshock and the saboteur.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2010)

just started
half life2 episode 1
escape from butchers bay

_________________

modern warfare2 multiplayer.


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> How do I get a follower ???? I've still that side quest where a guy in ghouls underground tells me to kill a girl and he will give the ownership of a charon. Should I take him or in the citadel I got the lady who told me that she will help in project purity as a follower ??


Charon isn't that good, keep playing, after the project purity mission you'll be send to retrieve the G.E.C.K, when doing the mission you'll come across a friendly super mutant named Fawkes trapped in a room, release him and a bit later you can acquire him as a follower. At any difficulty Fawkes is the strongest character in the game(incl you), he can survive upto 4-8 direct blasts from a fatman and his gatling laser can kill anything in a few moments.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Only two main missions left in Borderlands, this game is amazing in Co-op, the best Co-op game I've ever played(a lot better than GoW), the difficulty curve is just right, its not easy to play and certainly not impossible, the game always requires you to play at maximum all the time. Now off to play MW2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2010)

Yo, quan, Riddick's a FPS, right? More awesome images comin' soon. From now on, I'll post images of games I'm addicted.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2010)

^^yes.
______________________________________________

anyways third person multiplayer in mw2 rocks. lol

this games multiplayer is freaking awesome but it suffers from many lags.otherwise it would have been the best of all.

*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/17544/2047190360105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/43427/2770322400105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/42878/2047438920105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Woah - Some Eye candy
> 
> I never Thought EA would do a gr8 graphics - i give graphics 10/10
> 
> ...



These are crap graphics for the game of 2009, see mass effect 2 from Bioware.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2010)

Ninja Blade: How and when does the game save??

Anyone played?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 7, 2010)

Bayonetta [Xbox 360] Chapter 4
World of Warcraft[PC]
Dragon Age Origins[PC]
Champions Online[PC]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 7, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Ninja Blade: How and when does the game save??
> 
> Anyone played?


After the completion of every chapter, which is seriously annoying.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> Charon isn't that good, keep playing, after the project purity mission you'll be send to retrieve the G.E.C.K, when doing the mission you'll come across a friendly super mutant named Fawkes trapped in a room, release him and a bit later you can acquire him as a follower. At any difficulty Fawkes is the strongest character in the game(incl you), he can survive upto 4-8 direct blasts from a fatman and his gatling laser can kill anything in a few moments.




Thanks for the info buddy 

Well I think I should now get back to the main quest of the game to acquire that mighty help


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> These are crap graphics for the game of 2009, see mass effect 2 from Bioware.



No Actually. The Visuals look phenomenal in dragon age origins especially the detail provided to animations, environment and character models.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 7, 2010)

'Phenomenal' !!  , looks like i am living in future.... but mass effect 2 from the same company looks n times better !! Google for Dragon age graphics opinion of gamers, most of them think it sucks.


----------



## angie (Jan 7, 2010)

finished cod: mw2, cod:waw, half life 2- episode 2, wolverine
all good games.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2010)

Yo quan, a 256 Kbps connection's enough for MW2 Multi?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 'Phenomenal' !!  , looks like i am living in future.... but mass effect 2 from the same company looks n times better !! Google for Dragon age graphics opinion of gamers, most of them think it sucks.



Sad to say that.. Dragon Age Origins Console counter parts were not developed by BioWare. BioWare developed only PC version. A Individual Developer named 'Edge of Reality' developed Dragon Age Origins Console versions. The company is know for it's TonyHawk Series, In'ble Hulk.


The main reason I think the reason for MassEffect's Edge is.. UE3 Engine in which many coders will feel right at the home and It's Lightning Effects.(And I don't have to separately tell that intelligent lighting effects could bring a lot of change in the way the games look). Where as Dragon Age Origins was developed in ECLIPSE engine which is new in the town. 

I Should remember that Dragon Age Origins is the game that lags most in X360 I think that's because of the hard ware limitations(Who knows! may be fine tuning).

But technically DA:O is stunning.I played it for almost 70 hours and didn't noticed any texture corruptions, Floating corpses, Hiccups, Animation glitches,etc.

May be I am completely wrong. I might be total dumb ass who don't know about anything.. Sorry to bother.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 'Phenomenal' !!  , looks like i am living in future.... but mass effect 2 from the same company looks n times better !! Google for Dragon age graphics opinion of gamers, most of them think it sucks.



Man ! its an Strategy game cum Role playing , as for the Genre the graphics is cool


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 7, 2010)

> May be I am completely wrong. I might be total dumb ass who don't know about anything.. Sorry to bother.



No one is dumb here, and even if eclipse engine is new still it does not justify the game's avg looks. Gamers will compare it with any available game engine in the market, be it UE3, Cryengine, Source, etc . 
btw , about 360/PS3 I don't give a damn. I am a exclusive PC gamer now (may be little bit of PSP sometimes ). 

Btw, Started Mass Effect today.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 7, 2010)

38 more days to go for Heavy Rain.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vamsi 

I killed HIGH DRAGON after several tries , but after killing it all the armor from it are useless can  u tell me the powerful weapon in the game ??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 7, 2010)

Please use SPOILERS>.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Vamsi
> 
> I killed HIGH DRAGON after several tries , but after killing it all the armor from it are useless can  u tell me the powerful weapon in the game ??



There is no best weapon in Dragon Age origins. The best weapon is your tactics. 

That said.. The best weapon depends on lot of things..

1. The character class
2. Your Stats
3. Your current abilities
4. Your Team mates abilities/classes
5. Material They are made of..
6. Your mind set.
7. Your game progress

I want some clarifications  to suggest you the best weapon.. 

1. your character class
2. Your stats
3. abilities

Please inform above details.. I will help my best.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 7, 2010)

May be we should start a Official Dragon Age thread . I am gonna start this one after mass effect.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes..with The choices you make directly affecting your story and the next choices you are going to make...there are almost X ways to unfold the story. I personally squeezed it as far as I can. I still got lot more things to do in that. May be I will start it again after some time.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2010)

as far as rpgs are concerned i have to complete oblivion.i am almost on the half of the main story.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vamsi , i ll post screens of all u asked


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

^Install all available DLC for Dragon Age and you get many super cool items like weapons and armour and also a couple of tomes for skill. Plus, a golem follower D) too! Shale is too good and can replace any warrior tank you have got.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

No screens necessary.. Tell me your chracter type(human,elf,dwarf) and your character class(rogue, mage, warrior, etc) and and your strength, dexterity, and in which you have spent more skill and talent points.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




Krow said:


> ^Install all available DLC for Dragon Age and you get many super cool items like weapons and armour and also a couple of tomes for skill. Plus, a golem follower D) too! Shale is too good and can replace any warrior tank you have got.



According to me Shale is a great option if you are a mage. Coz.. You will be at a distance and shale will do the things. Quite a interesting setups can be made in the tactics too. But I think it won't be a good idea to adopt shale in some of the missions like the final one.. where there will be necessity of speed. And shale is dead slow.

I figured out why they are they have disabled the sidemissions after you beat the story. It's because.. Most of the side missions are like.. 'oh! my thing got lost in some where and I am afraid to go and search it in the presence of the blight.' As now you have ended the blight it makes no sense.


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, Shale is slow, but other than the final boss fight, he is very useful. Another tip for all players. Upgrade your mage to have the following spells:

1). Spell Might.
2). Blizzard.
3). Tempest.

I've read that some combo takes place if you fire these three in the same order. Very useful spells, especially the second one. Upgrade cold attacks first as almost all darkspawn are weakest against cold attacks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO, choose mage if you want to maintain some distance and kill enemies at slow speed and if you have some strong rogues in the front fighting.. bye bye xp.. you won't get much of xp. That rouges will take all the things. Even me as a human warrior.. After i bring down that health bar to 1% that dirty rogue will give a deadly blow and take all the XP(ofcouse you can change this in tactics menu.. but you will loose 1 tactic slot just to make him stop fighting.. that is odd .

If you want to take out the enemies in the old school style.. go with human rogue or warrior.


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

I was an Elf rogue and trust me, the rogue suits me just fine. Very useful.


----------



## ashwamedh (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys, thi sis my first post. I have played some MMOs with well...decent graphics (nothing great) but my all time fav has been the total war series. 

Currently though the game that has me hooked is a very nationalistic game...called eRepublik. Involved in a battle against Iran and well...we r pretty badly ermmm..in trouble, cos our population is v low. Looking fo rguys to come an djoin up. It is a browser based game so well, doe snot have graphics as such but is really absorbing once u get through the initial boring week and days. eh, India has about 150 real players versus 8000 of iran!! and well USA has 25000 and Poland has 45000! 
I do hope u guys will join in...give it a try, maybe u might like it   cheers mateys...and yea Total War ALWAYS rocks!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2010)

Just finished Borderlands, took about 27hrs, now playing the zombie island of Dr. Ned DLC, there's still playthrough 2 and 2.5 to complete.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2010)

i have heard that dr ned is kind of boring.you dont get any vehicle there.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i have heard that nr ned is kind of boring.you dont get any vehicle there.


Yes, its boring, actually its a basic zombie shooter, hordes of zombies are thrown at you, and although I've selected 1st playthrough from the menu the game loads the 2nd playthrough for the DLC(must be some kind of bug), good thing that zombies don't have guns, bad thing is that they pop out from ground, fall from trees above and are deadly at close range(already dies once in 20mins), and theres literally hundreds zombies thrown at the player, I think I already killed more than 200 in half hr, the gameplay tactics are changed too, now most of the time zombies tend to ambush you, most zombies spit some goo on you that paralyzes you for 5 secs, more than enough time for others to close in, its simply boring, I think I'll play this one Co-op only.

And one more thing, I'm really missing a torchlight here, humanity is colonizing distant planets, making alien weapons but they can't make a damn light, wow.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey VAMSI & KROW

I made a ritual with morrigan atlast - u understand right 

Then can u tell me what are all the dlc's ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are the DLCs...
 the Stone Prisoner, Warden's Keep, Blood Dragon Armor are the DLCs all are free download by a code in the game's disk.
Return to Ostagar was announced.. It is going to get released soon.


Now.. A direct answer for your previous question...

The weapons made with Dragon bone will deal the highest damage.. followed by..silverite, redsteel, steel, greyiron and iron.
If you have chance to wear a battle axe made of dragon bone... it the most damage dealing weapon


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

^What about veridium, elm and ash?

@ damngoodman999 Even I chose the ritual.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2010)

Ash,Yew is only used in bows(cross bows and long bows) and it is a medium strength material. 

Veridium... I forgot to mention about this.. veridium too is a medium strength metal.


Apply mods to your weapons like.. poisoning it, using gold rust, etc. This will temporarily  increase the damage and will give a great helping hand while fighting with mini bosses like Ogre.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 8, 2010)

@vamsi_krishna:- i've got a lots of magic ruins with which you can enchant weapons but i don't know how to use them. I have about 20-30 ruins and all are useless because i don't know how to use them.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

the second dlc of borderlands is out its called 'Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot'

if you have steam version then you can get it through steam.

*media.gamerevolution.com/images/games/pc/borderlands-underdome/borderlands-underdome_001.jpg
*media.gamerevolution.com/images/games/pc/borderlands-underdome/borderlands-underdome_002.jpg

screenshots are from gamerevolutions.com

more information can be found here.click here.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 8, 2010)

MW2 DLC is announced


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2010)

^What's 'at? 

@quan: How was shootin' at ye, know what I mean? 

Darn! Should I get Dragon Age? It seems interestin'. Can we not have the "rituals"?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 8, 2010)

*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/16806/16806.jpg  recognize tis?
*www.dignews.com/legacy/screenshots/dragon_age_origin_20.jpg

IT ROCKS! DAO


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2010)

Finished Borderlands, zombie island and all, now off to play playthrough 2, waiting eagerly for dark void, dark sector almost finished.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2010)

^It's this Monday, ainnit? I & constantine went ga-ga over it. I wonder where Social and constantine are?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/113.jpg
WATCHER!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It's this Monday, ainnit? I & constantine went ga-ga over it. I wonder where Social and constantine are?
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/113.jpg
> WATCHER!!


Yeah, now to save up some cash to buy this, wonder what the price will be?? Capcom games have really high prices, remember RE5? If the prices are that high them I'll have to acquire this by other means , my dad would kill me if I spent over 1.5k for a game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> @vamsi_krishna:- i've got a lots of magic ruins with which you can enchant weapons but i don't know how to use them. I have about 20-30 ruins and all are useless because i don't know how to use them.



To enchant weapons.. You mist have tier 3 or above weapons. Any weapons below that tier will not get enchanted. When you have weapons of tier 3 go to your campfire.. and talk to the son of the merchant there. You can identify him by, When you talk to him.. he will not say anything but the word 'enchantment'.

Or you can find Sandal in the dwarfs kingdom.

You can enchant we pons only with the help of these people.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vamsi 

Its very hard to kill Arch demon - final battle - That HARLOK GENERAL is very hard


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2010)

You can do many things here...

Use every character class in this battle..

Place a powerful mage at a range and set her fighting style to aggressive...

Configure tactics like..

If you are being surrounded by many more than 2 enemies a party member should help you..

Use strong armor like blood dragon armor.

you can meet the enchanting guy just at the starting of the terrace. Enchant your weapons. 

Never get surrounded by many enemies... I know that you know this.. but be careful.

Configure one tactic for a party member to take out the archers

If you have some shielding aids which will reduce your damage intake temporarily.. use them when the dragon is about to attack you and not when it is thinking of attacking you.

Never go to the front or back of arch demon.. stick to side ways.. If you have a party member helping you to bring down it.. place them on the side where enemies are coming. So, he will take some hitting.

If the group of enemies are really annoying you and if you have a human warrior in your clan.. activate his warrior roar ability.. by which enemies will go and attack him.. and while enemies are on their way to that warrior attack them. Remember that they won't attack you until they have reached the person..

And finally my clan was....

Vincent Vega(Human Warrior)+wynne(mage)+Loghain(Human Warrior)+ leliana(rogue) 

note that having healers like wynne will pay off as they just want mana to refill the health of entire clan.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 8, 2010)

dark Void demo out on PSN - 696 MB


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 8, 2010)

can psp3 play all the games of current?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> After the completion of every chapter, which is seriously annoying.



 ....
How is the game?
From the beginning all I'm doing is kill, kill and kill...
Is that all?
Story?

But, it got some good moves.


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> @vamsi_krishna:- i've got a lots of magic *ruins* with which you can enchant weapons but i don't know how to use them. I have about 20-30 *ruins* and all are useless because i don't know how to use them.


Its *runes* and not ruins. Look for weapons with blank black boxes below their description, when you hover mouse over them in the inventory. These can be enchanted by:


vamsi_krishna said:


> To enchant weapons.. You mist have tier 3 or above weapons. Any weapons below that tier will not get enchanted. When you have weapons of tier 3 go to your campfire.. and talk to the son of the merchant there. You can identify him by, When you talk to him.. he will not say anything but the word 'enchantment'.


I think the enchantment related weapons are very few, nothing to do with Tier. Am I correct? I have described this above.



damngoodman999 said:


> Vamsi
> 
> Its very hard to kill Arch demon - final battle - That HARLOK GENERAL is very hard


See this part:


vamsi_krishna said:


> And finally my clan was....
> 
> Vincent Vega(Human Warrior)+wynne(mage)+Loghain(Human Warrior)+ leliana(rogue)
> 
> note that having healers like wynne will pay off as they just want mana to refill the health of entire clan.


Wynne is VERY useful. Use this combo for best effect:

Warrior, Rogue, Attacker Mage and Healer mage. Freeze the dragon with cone of cold or blizzard. Prolong it with winter's grasp. Use frozen weapons power and make sure you use Wynne's stonefist power for shattering frozen enemies (if health is low enough). Keep rogue behind the enemy for best effect and warrior tank in front. Keep healing the warrior. Use Wynne wisely.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

zero gear users. it seems steam busted it.no mw2 multiplayer in public servers.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 8, 2010)

Playing Assassin's Creed.. Never got the chance to play it up until now.. Liked the game.. Also wanted to start prototype..


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2010)

Discovered lamplight ( the gateway to the vault 87 ). 

To gain access I've recover some kids from paradise falls. So went their and talked with the guard in there and got a gun that has the name something like mem..... BTW, go into teenpenny tower and put that collar on the victim 

Went back into the paradise falls and gained access and taled with that geek kid but hacked a computer. Freed them 3 kids in total. Went back to lamplight and gained access to explorer lamplight


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> To gain access I've recover some kids from paradise falls. So went their and talked with the guard in there and got a gun that has the name something like mem..... BTW, go into teenpenny tower and put that collar on the victim
> 
> Went back into the paradise falls and gained access and taled with that geek kid but hacked a computer. Freed them 3 kids in total. Went back to lamplight and gained access to explorer lamplight


Is your Karma bad? Because, if it is good, then there is no need to go to Paradise Falls.


----------



## andyflower (Jan 9, 2010)

GTA : Vice City Stories
Urban Terror.
Devil May Cry 4
Call of duty 4
Mario karte.

Thanks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ....
> How is the game?
> From the beginning all I'm doing is kill, kill and kill...
> Is that all?
> ...


The game's totally fun. It's a hack-en-slash game, so all you do is kill-kill and kill some more. 

Story is a sorry excuse to break into cut-scenes and quick time events. 

I'd recommend that game for it's action and boss fights. This game has the maximum amount of quick time events I have ever seen in any game.

Back to topic, currently playing:
Condemned 2: Bloodshot [X360]
Borderlands [X360] (split screen co-op)
James Cameron's AVATAR [X360]
Dark Void Demo [X360]


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

i have read in some sites people criticizing modern warfare 2.in one of the sites it was criticized because it donot hold a proper story and gameplay is also not changed.

now i am fully confused here.allright i admit the story is a bit dodgy than its previous version.but the gameplay is excellent as compared to other fps.the gameplay alone compensates for the story.

even after finishing the campaign mode you have two more modes to finish.

not to mention its multiplayer.Its one of the best i have ever seen.with so many replayability features how could they criticize it.

now i dont know how much it costs actually.but if it costs rs 1200.then also i will tell it worths the price.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2010)

/offtopic but, @Ethan, have you played EVERY game???


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

ROFL! He is a die-hard gamer AFAIK.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2010)

He has forgotten his PC. 

@quan: The Phuc are we gonna do? MW Multi all the way? Zero Gear Demo's updatin', is it to bust MW2 Multi? Never mind, it's multi was not as fun as Crysis' Multi. Nomad forever!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis068.jpg
I'm currently addicted to this, not currently but for 4 months! Any Phucin' game gives such action? I reckon not.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^no offence but i dont think you have played its multiplayer much or you have'nt progressed much.otherwise you would have understood the exciting perks,levels,weapons,ranks it unlocks after you achieve certain points by defeating your opponents.your unlock also depends on your various skills.

for eg you have to show variety in your execution style.if you go on killing with your gun you wont be able to unlock certain things.for that you also have to show your knife throwing skills,grenade...etc etc.

and ITS MULTIPLAYER IS ALL ABOUT STYLE.LIKE THE DMC SERIES.activision has done a innovative thing by making style an important factor in a fps game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> /offtopic but, @Ethan, have you played EVERY game???


No, I haven't. But I do make it a point to play (and complete) most of the games that I get. I restrict myself to a few genre and hence remove the others. For example, I don't like RPG/RTS games and hence don't divulge myself into spending countless hours on 'em, like most RPG lovers out here do (no offence to anyone). I just don't have that much time. If you take most of the AAA FPS and TPS games which come out, their maximum time frame for completion is not more than 10 hours. It would extend depending on the nature of the game being open world or linear and also completing side missions, like GTA 4 and Assassin's Creed 2. So those games can be completed easily. 

It's a pretty similar case with you as well. You have probably seen so many movies that you must have lost count and I have yet to watch them. So I can safely ask you, have you seen every movie?  



			
				Krow said:
			
		

> ROFL! He is a die-hard gamer AFAIK.


Just a casual gamer.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's a pretty similar case with you as well. You have probably seen so many movies that you must have lost count and I have yet to watch them. So I can safely ask you, have you seen every movie?


Lol...agreed
I was just curious, whenever I ask any question, u r d first one to reply...
So, was thinking how could u manage to play (and finish  ) so many games...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 9, 2010)

Same for me , usually play most of games except RPG & RTS and with PS3 with me there is a backlog of games which is being created

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

Can anyone beat this.

*ui07.gamespot.com/1542/games15.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2010)

OK. Let's MW then, quan. I'm online.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

ajaybc did it again..


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 9, 2010)

^lolz.....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 9, 2010)

Completed God of War E3 2009 demo. I don't know if its just me but after playing the gow3 demo i didn't feel anything special or extraordinary. In face dante's inferno demo was much more fun and brutal. 

Anyway i was online on psn from about 10:30 am in morning till now. Played as much multiplayer as i could in U2 and NGS2. I must say it was a very addictive experience. Tried every type of multiplayer games available. Now at the mission "Train Wrecked" in U2.

In PC again continued DA:O from where i left it last time. Killed the broodmother, Darkspawn Forge Master and found Branka. 

Tried to play some co-op in Borderlands and a new update was available, i gotta R1pp3d version so was unable to update it, so i left it again.

In Fallout 3, finished the main missions of Point Lookout and headed back to the Wasteland, got the side mission "the amazing aqua cura", collected the vengeance from death claw sanctuary . Only the sneak and melee bobblehead remaining.

At level 30 in DiRT 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2010)

@ all PS3 and Uncharted 2 owners, let's kick some arse tonight. Anybody up for a Co-Op campaign or deathmatch? We've got Dinjo, Jojo, Max, me and I guess some other guys too!

So, anyone interested?


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Completed God of War E3 2009 demo. I don't know if its just me but after playing the gow3 demo i didn't feel anything special or extraordinary. In face dante's inferno demo was much more fun and brutal.
> 
> Anyway i was online on psn from about 10:30 am in morning till now. Played as much multiplayer as i could in U2 and NGS2. I must say it was a very addictive experience. Tried every type of multiplayer games available. Now at the mission "Train Wrecked" in U2.
> 
> ...


When getting the Vengeance did you took the ripper too? Its near some corpses in that large cave.

Dirt 2 is getting a bit boring, I've finished most of the tournaments now, game is designed well but the no. of cars(about 50 I think) are far too less, also no car customization option kinda sucks, and trees are poorly rendered, too much bloom(kinda hurts my eyes), wish there was GT5 or Forza on PC. I still don't get the excitement like when being chased by Police in NFS:MW, that game had me engaged till the last race, and from then every racing game I play(except Burnout Paradise) loses its charm after about 50-60 races(even worst for nfs prostreet and undercover)
Why can't EA make another MW?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2010)

^I want night races! I guess it's the same for GT5 and Forza 3. Too many cars.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2010)

guys watch this video amazing knife kill lol.

[youtube]cudCajMNRM0[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2010)

Krow said:


> Is your Karma bad? Because, if it is good, then there is no need to go to Paradise Falls.



Nope. It's just too high 

I've only lost a little bit karma by stealing a steam gauge assembly from a ghoul and when I put that slave collar on a lady in tenpenny tower.

Other than that I've only gained karmas so far


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Completed Arkham Asylum. Pretty good game. Great playing time for story mode considering that it is an action adventure type game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2010)

@quan: The Phuc! Awesome! Lucky b*stard. MW2's graphics are great. Why does people hate MW2? I love the story 'cause it gives me the action that FPS games should give, great graphics, great weapons, the reloadin' animatons and most-of-all the 3rd Person's animations are better than The Saboteur! Awesome! MW2 Multiplayer will last forever.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Your cries are of waste.. Pandemic studio is officially closed. All hail EA for that. And.. I don't know if it is you or something.. comparing a FPS which has optional TPS view with a full time TPS game??? Amazing.. rock on!!! 

*i16.piczo.com/view/2/5/c/h/x/h/v/4/h/l/q/1/img/t148564969_77061_3.gif


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2010)

l am online at psn. anybody up for co-op  u2 drop by now. id same  as tdf.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2010)

^
I'm comin'!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2010)

@vamsi: Ye didn't understand, budd. The animations of TPS view of MW2 is better than The Saboteur. Who the hell said I'm comparin' the whole game to The Saboteur, huh? BTW, awesome monkey!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't played mw2 in TP view.. So, i don't know about that. But except some issues of clipping and collision detection.. the saboteur's animations are not that bad.

Who knows.. IW could have motion captured from amazing gun slingers! 

A doubt of mine.. are animations in MW2 superior than crysis?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2010)

this is the funniest video i have ever seen.

*video.xfire.com/1afcc7-4.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2010)

@vamsi: Hell no! Nothin' beats Crysis. Superb plot, out o' the world graphics, great customization of weapons and everythin', awesome!

@quan: Phucin' funny!  I think, they had some deal.  Awesome, IW!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried Co-op this morning. seams like when you go in this procedure steam supports it
Cod MW2 multiplayer>main menu>spec-ops.
Hey quan_chi lets try it out now. i'm online. What do ya say?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2010)

^Let us try out. Come online in Xfire now!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 10, 2010)

**** Heavy Rain release on 26th Feb just cant wait


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 10, 2010)

Tkin, how do I shift the mission priority in Borderlands? I mean I have started the game again and am on level 8. I accepted 3 missions at this point Bone Head's Theft, T.K.'s Life And Limb & By The Seeds Of Your Pants. Now my problem is that the map is only showing me the direction to complete Bonehead's mission first. I can't switch to the other missions and am getting royally screwed by Bonehead. How do you boost your XP faster to level up? I mean I get a lot of critical hits, yet the levelling process is very slow, which I totally hate.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2010)

MW co-op is awesome , do try. I am on second last mission with my friend.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vamsi & Krow 

i Started the game again as MAGE cause as a warrior i dont , i need challenge + adventure so is it possible to finish as a MAGE ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL.. It's absolutely possible to complete with any character class and type. 

But the problem here is.. I played as a human warrior. So, i will not be able to help you with a mage. Krow should settle the things now.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL.. It's absolutely possible to complete with any character class and type.
> 
> But the problem here is.. I played as a human warrior. So, i will not be able to help you with a mage. Krow should settle the things now.



I want to level up soon is there any cheats to level up cause using magic is really fun !!


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold attacks are the first ones to upgrade. Make sure you are cold master before you upgrade any other spells. Be a warrior mage. Wynne is a healer mage and IMHO, she is good enough. And yeah, upgrade to spell might attack also.

One cool combo is Spell Might+Blizzard+Tempest. If you dunno these attacks, simply press P during the game to check all spells and talents. 

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

All demons are MOST vulnerable to cold attacks.

For you a good clan should be:

You (Mage) + Wynne (healer mage) + Leliana (rogue excellent for scouting with stealth and traps, etc) + Sten (best warrior in game IMHO, Oghren and Alastair are lesser than him)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2010)

MAG Public Beta on PS3. Guys, this game is totally gonna blow away Halo 3 multiplayer or any other console multiplayer for that matter. The graphics are simply awesome and gameplay is really fast! Public Beta ends tonight. I ordered my copy and will probably have it by 28th. 
@all PS3 owners, buy this title. Killzone 2 would seem like a joke in front of this beast. There is no lag at all during the online play which makes it even better.


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Tkin, how do I shift the mission priority in Borderlands? I mean I have started the game again and am on level 8. I accepted 3 missions at this point Bone Head's Theft, T.K.'s Life And Limb & By The Seeds Of Your Pants. Now my problem is that the map is only showing me the direction to complete Bonehead's mission first. I can't switch to the other missions and am getting royally screwed by Bonehead. How do you boost your XP faster to level up? I mean I get a lot of critical hits, yet the levelling process is very slow, which I totally hate.


If you've accepted the mission then you need to select the mission for the marker to show you that direction, I don't know about X360 but in pc you need to open the inventory, then click on the mission tab at top right(looks like a a cassette), in the mission menu select the mission that you wanna do and the marker will shift towards that objective. 

DO NOT attempt to kill bone head before you're level 10 at least(level 11 should be ideal), his shield is very hard to take down.
Also look in the bounty board time to time(from which you got the mission to meet T.K Baha), they will give new missions later.

The only way to gain xp is by completing missions, you gain xp also by killing something or even blowing up barrels but mission completion rewards a lot of xp. The game will stay very hard until you reach new haven, after that it gets somewhat easy.

Also you can gain xp if you join a co-op game and your partner kills or completes a mission(for mission completion both players get full xp and for killing something the other players gain a fraction of the original xp)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> If you've accepted the mission then you need to select the mission for the marker to show you that direction, I don't know about X360 but in pc you need to open the inventory, then click on the mission tab at top right(looks like a a cassette), in the mission menu select the mission that you wanna do and the marker will shift towards that objective.


I couldn't force the mission marker to point it in the right direction, hence headed into the Skag Gully manually and navigated the whole area. Then had to locate Scar and hunt him down. Found the seeds after that. During the course me and my brother fuelled up to level 10. Both of us have selected Beserker. So upgrading his melee has proved useful. Also got the Incendiary Sniper which should probably boost some XP as opposed to a normal sniper.   



tkin said:


> DO NOT attempt to kill bone head before you're level 10 at least(level 11 should be ideal), his shield is very hard to take down.
> Also look in the bounty board time to time(from which you got the mission to meet T.K Baha), they will give new missions later.


Yep. Learned that the hard way, both on the PC version and the 360 as well. Never attempt to screw any enemy with a level higher than yours. It's a pity we spent the entire evening trying to find a strategic approach to kill him, while being on level 8. Wasted lots of dough there, which could have been saved. I think Claptrap's bounty board is over for now. I'll have to check the bounty board near that vehicle spawning section, perhaps that might have some more. 



tkin said:


> The only way to gain xp is by completing missions, you gain xp also by killing something or even blowing up barrels but mission completion rewards a lot of xp. The game will stay very hard until you reach new haven, after that it gets somewhat easy.
> 
> Also you can gain xp if you join a co-op game and your partner kills or completes a mission(for mission completion both players get full xp and for killing something the other players gain a fraction of the original xp)


I have noticed that that killing the bigger Skags (Alpha and Badass) gives a lot of XP. The larger the enemy, the larger the XP points.


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I couldn't force the mission marker to point it in the right direction, hence headed into the Skag Gully manually and navigated the whole area. Then had to locate Scar and hunt him down. Found the seeds after that. During the course me and my brother fuelled up to level 10. Both of us have selected Beserker. So upgrading his melee has proved useful. Also got the Incendiary Sniper which should probably boost some XP as opposed to a normal sniper.
> 
> Yep. Learned that the hard way, both on the PC version and the 360 as well. Never attempt to screw any enemy with a level higher than yours. It's a pity we spent the entire evening trying to find a strategic approach to kill him, while being on level 8. Wasted lots of dough there, which could have been saved. I think Claptrap's bounty board is over for now. I'll have to check the bounty board near that vehicle spawning section, perhaps that might have some more.
> 
> I have noticed that that killing the bigger Skags (Alpha and Badass) gives a lot of XP. The larger the enemy, the larger the XP points.


There are no bounty boards near the vehicle spawn section, each region has only one bounty board, actually missions appear in bounty boards as soon as you complete some main quests, do bone-head and a bit later more missions will spawn on the bounty board in fyrestone(since only after killing bone-head you can spawn vehicles and some missions require a vehicle), so check it periodically, actually theres a lot of side missions that this bounty board will spawn, like collecting shock crystals, turning off some valves after fighting a hoard of enemies.

Here's the names of the missions that you'll get in arid badlands(no spoiler, just names): *borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Arid_Badlands_Missions 

I'm on my second playthrough and this is tough, all enemies are stronger than what their levels suggest. And all badass are now called badmuthas(strong like hell).

Here's my two cents, if any weapon has a red text description like "Give Sick", "Pele demands a Sacrifice" etc then that weapon(or item) has some unique property(regardless of its moderate stats), so make sure to check it out before selling it, I lost a bunch of good weapons that way(stats look normal, I sold it and later found out the truth from my friend).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> Here's my two cents, if any weapon has a red text description like "Give Sick", "Pele demands a Sacrifice" etc then that weapon(or item) has some unique property(regardless of its moderate stats), so make sure to check it out before selling it, I lost a bunch of good weapons that way(stats look normal, I sold it and later found out the truth from my friend).


Gotcha. I usually just randomly pick up weapons without really checking the stats. But what kind of "unique property" should I be expecting?


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2010)

Just Started Playing Resident Evil 5 from yesterday night 

Completed the mission when chris and sheva have to kill hordes of zombies and after that a chopper aids them with a rocket launcher 

On Fallout 3 :

Now talking a lot with those kids in lamplight  - their speech is kinda rude  Escorted sticky to big town but as Doc Red has already died I've not got those caps.

Anyway, Returned back to lamplight. Now I'm talking with all kids possible to gain entrance into vault 87 but that dumb head mayor won't let me in even after recuing all those kids. I don't still what he wants from me and I've got another side mission to bring some fungas to the boy in the food court but that dumb head mayor is not even wants to trade some of it. I've previously got those fungas by speech skill )\( though the chance was 19% ) but I lost some karma by this and was over weighted with those 10 fungas pieces. So loaded the game again from a save poit to get those fungas by working out something but it's not clear to me what the mayor wants exactly ??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 11, 2010)

MAG seems costly for now


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2010)

> Now talking a lot with those kids in lamplight  - their speech is kinda rude  Escorted sticky to big town but as Doc Red has already died I've not got those caps.


The doc is not dead. She just got captured by Super Muties. You will get the Mission "Big Trouble in Big Town, talk to Poppy and he will give you the location where the doc is taken. Rescue her complete the quest and get your caps. There is also a unmarked quest there after you complete the quest.

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




> otcha. I usually just randomly pick up weapons without really checking the stats. But what kind of "unique property" should I be expecting?


Ethan also note the fact that weapons are given their ratings by their rarity. Purple=Super Rare, White=common, green=rare, orange=???(forgot). Check their color in the name of the weapon.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone played Forza 3 seems very very good


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 11, 2010)

I played for 5 minutes on my friends 360. It was great. Heard that it's community features are amazing. But fingers crossed for GT5


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gotcha. I usually just randomly pick up weapons without really checking the stats. But what kind of "unique property" should I be expecting?


Lots of properties, depends on the text. A full list is here: *borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Special_Weapon_Effects

Since both of you are playing as Brick the problem you'll come across is ammo running out, specially in zombie island dlc(also in last region in the vanilla game), only the soldier(roland) can regenerate ammo with a special class mod, so try to look for weapons that regenerate ammo, they will usually have red text like "Hold your ground, forever", "Sometimes I just forget to reload", "I can do this all day" etc.

Theres a sniper rifle that says "Pele Demands a sacrifice", this rifle causes a massive fire blast when shot, kills any skags with 1 shot(the fire damage is higher than normal fire damage and is cumulative unlike other fire weapons) also kills badmutha skags(new name for badass in the 2nd playthrough) with 2-3 shots. 

So just test them out(on enemies). I once tried to test the splash damage of a rocket launcher on myself that said "Monster kill" and died in 1 shot.

Here's two examples:

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7453/hordex.jpg

Rocket warps through the space every few meters and drop several smaller rocket pods.

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/6355/crossqh.jpg

Causes massive blast, also pellets spread in cross like pattern.

Right now, in playthrough 2 I'm getting some serious weapons, all normal quest weapons are more powerful too, remember TK's wave(the one you got after killing scar), this time I got one that does 120x7 damage. So you'll get the best weapons only in the 2nd playthrough.


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> The doc is not dead. She just got captured by Super Muties. You will get the Mission "Big Trouble in Big Town, talk to Poppy and he will give you the location where the doc is taken. Rescue her complete the quest and get your caps. There is also a unmarked quest there after you complete the quest.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Here's the rarity list for weapons:
Level 1 = White, rarity = 0-4. 
Level 2 = Green, rarity = 5-10. 
Level 3 = Blue, rarity = 11-15. 
Level 4 = Purple, rarity = 16-49. 
Level 5 = Light Orange, rarity = 50-60. (very light orange, bit yellowish)
Level 6 = Orange, rarity = 61-65.(normal orange)
Level 7 = Dark Orange, rarity = 66-100. (bit darker, not noticeable until picked up and compared with other weapons in the inventory)

Also all weapons have a quality grade which decides the weapon's level requirements, max quality weapons have level requirements 48, the immediate next quality has requirements 40 so most good weapons will generate after level 38+.

Also better weapons generate if you play Co-op, I have one profile for single player(on playthrough 2) and one for Co-op(90% complete on first playthrough) and the Co-op profile has loads of orange and dark orange weapons and relatively better weapons than the single player profile.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the info tkin. anyway is their anyway to level up without playing co-op ? 
anyway posting this from ps3. so anybody up for u2?


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> thanks for the info tkin. anyway is their anyway to level up without playing co-op ?
> anyway posting this from ps3. so anybody up for u2?


Just play in Single player and you'll level up, just a lot slower, if you play Co-op more powerful enemies will spawn, so more XP and faster level up. Also Co-op gives better loot than usual.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> The doc is not dead. She just got captured by Super Muties. You will get the Mission "Big Trouble in Big Town, talk to Poppy and he will give you the location where the doc is taken. Rescue her complete the quest and get your caps. There is also a unmarked quest there after you complete the quest.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Fallout 3 differs from players to players for those side quests 

I've recovered doc red and another guy from some police HQ long ago, It's even before discovering Big Town 

After I brought them to Big Town I went into Doc Red's house to look around a bit but when I came out there was super muties attacking big town. I've tried my best to protect as many as civilians possible but doc red died anyway so it's not possible for her to exists anymore 

BTW, can you shed some light about the unmarked quest there ???

On Fallout 3 - Escorted sticky to Big Town for free 

On RE5 - Now I'm inside a dark building where the backup team is lying dead and one of their member gave me a tape


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 12, 2010)

Playing Borderlands now..

I am in 7th level and Just killed Nine-toes. Any one is up for Co-Op session?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2010)

> I am in 7th level and Just killed Nine-toes. Any one is up for Co-Op session?


you will have trouble leveling up now. i was at the same level when i was at that mission.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2010)

Vamsi, I'm in. Have ye updated? 'Cause I didn't. BTW, tkin, no HDR, right? Or have ye tweaked 'nythin'?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't been able apply the title update... It is giving me some strange error.

Exams will be over today at 5 PM. And I am open for a Co-Op session from 6 PM.

nvidiageek.. PM me your yahoo ID.

jojo, what about you?

@all, are there any major tweaks for the game in title update?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2010)

I updated. Sh*t! It only works if we have same ver. I an' Jojo tried with diff. ver. but failed. It's 160MB. Download it fast.

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Goddarn people. This game's darn funny and awesome! 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/a3bf8f946fbdf388c79100921842060a70ec068d.jpg
You woke the wrong dog! Aww...yeah!!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/16a6ef887d0b34cc0fd6bf9db31570876ff6ebb6.jpg
*Clears throat* Erm... 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/d44b503d5b0a4003bae5d22b2da894f2faa1d576.jpg
Ooohh!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2010)

ok guys please mention you borderlands game version. mine is 1.10 and there is a 1.20 patch available. i cannot update  since i have registry missing. so anyone pm me some registry tweaks or other s0urce of the update so that i can join you or have 1.10 so that  i can join you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 1.1.0. Let's not update to 1.2.0. So, let's Borderlands!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sun! 

*blog.local.ch/files/Happy_Birthday.png


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Vamsi, I'm in. Have ye updated? 'Cause I didn't. BTW, tkin, no HDR, right? Or have ye tweaked 'nythin'?


Everything on except Dynamic Shadows.


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm 1.1.0. Let's not update to 1.2.0. So, let's Borderlands!


Everyone playing borderlands just download the Zombie Island DLC from :ahemm: sources and apply, that sets all your game versions to the same, no need for patches(if you have already patched to higher versions then it won't work).

BTW- Playing Zombie island is the quickest way to level up, all the missions there scale with your level(variable, usually 1-2 levels below yours), zombies are weak against fire and immune to shock and corrosive and they give loads of XPs, I got from level 41 to 46 by playing the island for about 4hrs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2010)

@nvidiageek, Thanks man  Got lots of B'day wishes from the forum itsself.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 13, 2010)

Happy B'th day Sunny !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2010)

Completely hooked up with Borderlands.. This game is damn addictive.

Soon after kicking Nine-toes butt.. I went to kick the butt of Bone head. And got my ass whooped more than 11 times, lost money, ammo.And my level was 7. Later I learned the lesson of a life time..'Change your bat eye site towards the level of the enemy before shooting him.. and  Never Fsck with the people who have lot more level than you.'

Now.. i am doing side missions to get my level upto 12. I got mine to 11. Going to kick his butt now.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2010)

On fallout 3 :

Finally got into Vault 87. These muties are now much easy to handle for with a chinese assault rifle which has damage level of 44 and with my small gun skill point 100 

On RE5 :
Saw a ugly octopus looking animal but how to neutralize that ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Happy B'th day Sunny !!


Thanks!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2010)

Reached New Havens in Borderlands. 

Anyway this is FREE Zero Gear 2010 January 1st Week. Get your copy today for absolutely free till monday. Anybody having Zero Gear Demo update it to full version now.


Think Digit Steam Gamers Community Opened Now:-
Join Here:-   *steamcommunity.com/groups/thinkdigit
Here we can chat without adding to someone to friend.
P.S- this is a members only group for thinkdigit members only.
Give me your steam id and i'll invite and other members can also invite TDF members.
Currently Pending Invites:-

Jonny Cage mk

Blondie, the Gunslinger

C Y B O R G 4 7

ajaybc


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2010)

steam ID : mode_99


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

I like ye, Sun. From the time I joined the forum.

BTW, yeah, as vamsi said, Borderlands awesome! I don't why I uninstalled it . Anyway, MW2's out o' this world! Both SP and MP are superb! Now I have too many games that I can't finish fast. Every game is big, not MW2 though. Some of MW2's super-awesome screens.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/4f3529718156b87b3c543f6e36977371576b24bf.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/417c2e2d3ae19d3bc0f4076469aad70a60b940b9.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/5d738f00b118e198ef5bd7b40213b21d320b1d92.jpg
Awesome graphics!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/fb52fcbc55e11713a46ebd26cc018a5d31cc89fa.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/4ad8277054267deece77d5b4c8e2dfb6e02b5430.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/967618997fa423fcebb3a31c7bd898ec7de3c17d.jpg
Just awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok.. Just now retrieved The mining key.. And I made my way here...

*i49.tinypic.com/2i7n7es.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2010)

That Sledge is one tough b@$tard to kill. Killed him in Co-op mode. I was a level behind and it was damn hard. 



> steam ID : mode_99


can't find any players of that id. Please re-confirm.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2010)

What is the level of Sledge? Tell me.. If it is too high.. then I will do some bounty mission and gain some level.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2010)

just started dead space.lol enemies looks quite a bit like re4 ones.

but i hate this kind of third person camera angle.the charecter just remains on side not on centre.

*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/19724/2650159150105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/45512/2228526390105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/18709/2786366190105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb09.webshots.com/45128/2523699950105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

Hugging with the enemy.

*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/35797/2549107230105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/9225/2884835040105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb03.webshots.com/45762/2477276600105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2010)

^ great game.. I played it and was completely carried away. The weapons are unique and menu system, HUD are instances for utter creativity.

About the camera angle.. The angle is created to give the player a clear view and the TPS view is for cinematic presentation. Look at the above pictures and imagine if the player is right in the middle of the screen..It will not be this great(according to me)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

Quan, post some more Necromorphs. I need to see 'em. BTW, MW2's too good. Now I have too many games that I can't finish soon. Darn! The Saboteur, MW2 SP & Borderlands which is a long game, ainnit? Please tell me some great games that I must buy in the next 3-4 months. Please.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ great game.. I played it and was completely carried away. The weapons are unique and menu system, HUD are instances for utter creativity.
> 
> About the camera angle.. The angle is created to give the player a clear view and the TPS view is for cinematic presentation. Look at the above pictures and imagine if the player is right in the middle of the screen..It will not be this great(according to me)



i have heard a lot about it thats why i started it.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Quan, post some more Necromorphs. I need to see 'em. BTW, MW2's too good. Now I have too many games that I can't finish soon. Darn! The Saboteur, MW2 SP & Borderlands which is a long game, ainnit? Please tell me some great games that I must buy in the next 3-4 months. Please.



ok will try to. geek it is not for you it has more gore beyond your acceptance.

______________________________

anyways finished half life2 episode1.amazing game and unique one too i really liked it.it does not have any cutscenes and you wont feel needing one  also.the interaction and the story are good too.


valve and gordon freeman rocks!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

^No probs. with screens of utter gore. But when I play, It makes me think "The Phuc ye playin' that game?". Can't wait for NFS 2010! And Crysis 2! EA!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mass effect release date is 26 jan ?? i saw in many googles that it was postdated


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2010)

beating the enemies is really satisfying in it lol. the melee attack is awesome.

i havent encountered anything scary that much yeah the enemies pop up suddenly nothing more till now.but as i have told melee here rocks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are expecting for scariness by enemies appearance.. no you won't find it. Scariness will come from sounds, objects, running outta ammo, oxygen, health, etc. Pretty much the way RE kicks the things.

If you really want scariness.. Pitch up the sound(wearing a quality headphones is recommended) turn off all the lights in the room and play it when you are alone in the home. I played it that way and milked a lot.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you really want scariness.. Pitch up the sound(wearing a quality headphones is recommended) *turn off all the lights in the room and play it when you are alone in the home.* I played it that way and milked a lot.


   lol! kitne pagal log bhi hote hai duniya mein! I'll give Dead Space a try...


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2010)

Retrieved GECK from vault 87 with the help of Fawkes but I killed all those muties before releasing Fawkes to gain XP points  

Got captured by the enclave soldiers but got out from their after talking to the enclave super robot resident and saw that those bot robotos are protecting me 

After I got out from Raven Rock there was a big surprise - Fawkes was waiting for me and desired to team up with me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> lol! kitne pagal log bhi hote hai duniya mein! I'll give Dead Space a try...



You have to play some games like that.. FEAR is also one of these kind.

I call that milking.. The game will give you 50% of Fear factor when you play like that.. Why not make it 90% buy pitching the volume up and turning the lights off!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2010)

^Sometimes I find it "yuck!" rather than scary. Those Necromorphs look like sh*t. Zombies scare me more. Their way o' walkin' and their sounds make me crap. 

Sh*t! Splinter Cell: Conviction has been postponed to April 2010!  Goddarn Ubi! Why the Phuc are ye postponin' it from 2007? When will ye release it? For Phuc's sake don't postpone ACII PC.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2010)

> What is the level of Sledge? Tell me.. If it is too high.. then I will do some bounty mission and gain some level.


I suppose you've already killed Sledge by now, anyway his level is 18.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

@quan_chi:- Looks like you've seen your last sunrise for a long time. Dead space is awesome horror.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Sometimes I find it "yuck!" rather than scary. Those Necromorphs look like sh*t. Zombies scare me more. Their way o' walkin' and their sounds make me crap.
> 
> Sh*t! Splinter Cell: Conviction has been postponed to April 2010!  Goddarn Ubi! Why the Phuc are ye postponin' it from 2007? When will ye release it? For Phuc's sake don't postpone ACII PC.



Ya.. I am talking about Horror.. You are talking about gore.

Gore will take you to nothing except you are a weak heart..

But horror will take you to..

*i38.tinypic.com/155owlg.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

Completed The Secret Of Monkey Island. Fun game, played because of Vamsi's sig.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't heard about it from any one. I saw some where in the internet mentioning that Secrets of Monkey Island(1990) is one of the classics. After googling few seconds about it.. I happen to know that actually there is a modified version of the game released.And so I played it. 

Any one played the Original one? I mean Monkey Island that came out in 1990.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

Even I played the special edition.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2010)

actually i played fear like that.and yes there was some scary moments in fear which can be felt by playing like that.when suddenly alma appears from nowhere.

i am playing dead space also like that but no scare factor like it till now.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 14, 2010)

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/7396/14402321.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2450/41369533.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2791/26208499.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/3885/27996720.jpg

Awesome game.... i can still play this game in high details with *XFX 7800GTX*...


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> That Sledge is one tough b@$tard to kill. Killed him in Co-op mode. I was a level behind and it was damn hard.
> 
> 
> can't find any players of that id. Please re-confirm.


I've killed sledge 1st time by using three 2nd winds, just killing the lower bandits in the room will do, now I'm about to face him in playthrough 2, this is gonna be hard.

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




topgear said:


> Retrieved GECK from vault 87 with the help of Fawkes but I killed all those muties before releasing Fawkes to gain XP points
> 
> Got captured by the enclave soldiers but got out from their after talking to the enclave super robot resident and saw that those bot robotos are protecting me
> 
> After I got out from Raven Rock there was a big surprise - Fawkes was waiting for me and desired to team up with me


Have him carry the loot for you, you can make him carry anything, food, stimpaks, junk, clothes even weapons provided you never give him any ammo(or he switches to that weapon instead, his gatling laser is by far the most dangerous weapon in this game- unlimited ammo, massive damage etc etc), he can carry nearly 280 units. 

BTW- fawkes never consumes any food or stimpak even when he is injured, like all followers he is healed as soon as the battle ends.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2010)

guys does 195.xx drivers affects only fallout3 or any other games also.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 14, 2010)

Playing  FEAR 2 ...


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2010)

quan chi said:


> guys does 195.xx drivers affects only fallout3 or any other games also.


It affects fallout 3 for sure, also according to one my friends it gives less FPS in a few games, most notably DiRT2. Also issue with Borderlands, screen corruption occurs for some(not the famous shadow corruption but artifacts in volumetric smokes etc), I haven't seen anything like that with 178.

BTW- Why would you need 195? All games runs smoothly on 178, just update the PhysX driver to play Batman AA.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2010)

tkin said:


> I've killed sledge 1st time by using three 2nd winds, just killing the lower bandits in the room will do, now I'm about to face him in playthrough 2, this is gonna be hard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 15, 2010)

Started playing Mass Effect


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

@quan: Everythin' works perfectly in 195 drivers even F3. Not a single fps drops when I look to the sky or teleport to Rivet City. Everythin' is perfect. I figured why DiRT 2 gave me low fpses, we need to force AA through NVIDIA Control Panel and fps of DiRT 2 is normal. The driver is great.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess RDR'll be just like GTA IV. First consoles & then PC. R*, please.


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan: Everythin' works perfectly in 195 drivers even F3. Not a single fps drops when I look to the sky or teleport to Rivet City. Everythin' is perfect. I figured why DiRT 2 gave me low fpses, we need to force AA through NVIDIA Control Panel and fps of DiRT 2 is normal. The driver is great.


You updated fallout 3 to 1.5 or higher? What Os are you on? Any dlcs installed?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

^Patched to 1.7, Broken Steel & Point Lookout installed an' I'm Win7 64-bit. 

MW2 Multi's awesome! I hope BC2's Multi will be awesome too. The graphics are more polished in BC2 than MW2. A screen from my "big" achievement. Better than everyone in that game .

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/d6c892498625e03dfed9ad6a7a10475fd67979a5.jpg

Started to play SHIFT an' boy-o-boy, it's superb! 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6b8879fe3ad8515c897b2f4255333401fa381050.jpg
Better than GT5, for sure.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/c93e1fe6e4f40530fe78e297df85625b617937a1.jpg
GT5 or Forza 3?

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/945cd9201f0122d63861864a219e5412144b394c.jpg
Great physics after 1.02.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2b3a4d9a1f8613dbef15637119373d20432c0c36.jpg
Awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

Just installed DarkVoid demo. The air controls are pathetic. So.. pathetic that I can't destroy three simple targets and stopped playing it. I think it has to be played with a Controller.

*i48.tinypic.com/m7ypud.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2ecokdc.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2lsxglh.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2010)

Flanking Enclave soldiers and Those hidious creatures of wasteland with the help of fawkess - he is absolutely awesome


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 16, 2010)

How did you played MW2 Multiplayer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

@vamsi: The graphics is so cool! Tell me how awkward the flyin' controls are.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

As awkward it can be.. The crappiest flight controls I have ever seen. I have to crank up the sensitivity to make it a little playable. But still controls s*ucks donkey balls. The ground controls are OK. No complaints about that. 

And the major compliant is.. How easily you can kill an enemy in a close combat. It just take a button press and you need not to be next to the enemy. And if you are going to think that "then I am going to see some cool phys fights!'.... don't even think of it.. coz most of the time it is one hit kill(even though you haven't touched the enemy with your bullet) 

You know what chasing a pod in the air with your jet pack is lot easier then chasing it in the pod. Even though it is half a mile away.. you can jump into a pod just by hitting E. And I have to admit that after getting on to the pod.. the way you can take down the driver is cool.

Verdict: Disappointed a lot in gameplay aspect. But in visuals.. I can crank the resolution up to 720P and can still play at 30fps with all set to high. The thing i haven't experienced in any game.The visuals are easy on the rig


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^Let me get my hands on it. They said AC's controls were worst but it turned out to be good enough for me. Let's see, Watcher.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

AC controls were great. It is new kind of thing.. I mean to hold down 3 buttons for most of actions is a strenuous process for some people. But DarkVoid has no probs with control mapping.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^OK, let me get my hands on that bugger.  Can't wait for AvP! I hope it'll awesome. Vamsi, give me a list of games that I should look forward to, please.

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

No MW2 Multi. Sh*t! 

Dream come true. Look at these pics. Go here: GTA IV with realistic graphics mod: the better way?

Goddarn! I can't express in words how awesome MW2 is! Much better than MW. 100/10!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6003c0dd9cd6a7e42782b32a69c7901edcb2cfa4.jpg
"OK."

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/d3152b6415c99094c1888a3e839e2ba2600022ac.jpg
Much better Ghost.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2061766a86cf96df52a54b5e69080d76bd6c804e.jpg
Help me! 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/f3572daa6388d232cba76e35aeae1f4d8dab6bc6.jpg
Why, Shepherd, why!? Darn!

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3f948d1c91f7d07710a611f4f45c81c930555017.jpg
, nothin' more.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/05405cbf9d1beb51d88cdac4bc5c0f2f3b445e61.jpg


*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/07c5c52a25104c676620b0ab6902a055764cf4ba.jpg
"Phuc you!" - 'Roach'. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/01f29cc65e998e8b7baeee578fa377feff15cc2c.jpg
Darn, man.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/aecebe2160c370e0160c924fb4d3240e199f470b.jpg
Noooo!!

My icons in MW2 died! Awesome, IW, awesome! *MW3!!!*


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2010)

Completed the wole goddamn big quest in FO3 

Given that FEV virus to brotherhood and raided project purity with them - Man! that robot they used was really gigantic. Activated the code on that machine and saw that long cut scene - after that I was on the brotherhood base and Fawkess is still with - Just discovering every possible place with him again in search of goodies and XP points 

BTW, I'm currently on Level 24 anyway


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 17, 2010)

playin CoD:world at war, an its gr8!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 17, 2010)

Just installed Kane and lynch on my PC to play multiplayer with my friend, but Eidos went for the height of stupidity by now allowing to users to play a co op game on LAN, you can only split screen multiplayer on it and that too needs Xbox360 controller. Who plays split screen on PC ..Mor0ns !!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Who plays split screen on PC ..Mor0ns !!!


I do and it's totally kick-ass. You need to enjoy the game, forget the co-op screw up.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

Thing is any game with Co-op with a friend plays out well be it L4D , Kane & Lynch or Army of Two.

The one game with co-op best is 50 Cent Blood on sand


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2010)

Currently playing:
Army of Two: The 40th Day [X360]
Borderlands [X360]
Ninja Blade [PC]
Condemned: Bloodshot [X360]


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I do and it's totally kick-ass. You need to enjoy the game, forget the co-op screw up.



Well I uninstalled it right away , wont be playing the second installment either if they repeat same thing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Well I uninstalled it right away , wont be playing the second installment either if they repeat same thing.


You would be missing out on a great game. That's all I can say. I completed this game 2 times. The first time in single player at a single stretch and the next time with my brother in split-screen co-op. I'm not sure what's bothering you, but if it's the LAN co-op thing, then that's a sorry excuse to not play the game (no offence).


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

Bad Controls in Kane and Lynch had got the game to a downfall.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Bad Controls in Kane and Lynch had got the game to a downfall.


What bad controls?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm not sure what's bothering you, but if it's the LAN co-op thing, then that's a sorry excuse to not play the game (no offence).



I have one 360 controller with me so i can definitely play in split screen, but wont. PC games must have LAN support and I have never liked the idea of playing any kind of shooter with a controller.
Biggest reason for me to skip games these days is that i had not played 'any ' game in 2007-08 so there is a huge catalog  before me to complete and hence allowes me to play AAA titles only.


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Jan 18, 2010)

Devil May Cry 4 and Burnout Paradise


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

The shooting mechanism in Kane and Lynch was one of the worst.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 18, 2010)

Currently playing Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 18, 2010)

Kane and Lynch was indeed a great game. Gaurav you must' play it.
I'm playing:
World of Warcraft [PC] Totally addicted.
Batman Arkham Asylum[PC] Going to finish it this time.
Assassin's Creed II[PS3] Oh I really love this game!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes.. I heard that Kane & lynch has a great presentation and character build up. It's a shame on me that i didn't tried it yet. But will try it for sure with in few days.

@tarey, thanks for reminding


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

Yo, Sun, ye makin' me, I don't know. It'll be in my hands soon! Yeah! My eyes go :glass-surprise: when I see ACII and Crysis 2. Darn! Sh*t's wrong with me. Darn! Darn! Darn! 

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/assassinscreed/images/e/e9/Ezio_Rome.jpg 

Tell me somethin' people. Can't wait.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

OH MY GOD , looks damn awesome.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

First Heavy Rain Review

*goonlinegames.net/2010/01/18/first-heavy-rain-review-is-in/

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Dantes Inferno Demo is up now for 360


----------



## quan chi (Jan 18, 2010)

never knew escaping from the butcher would be so much fun.

anyways completed the chronicles of riddick escape from butcher bay.
it was rather like watching a movie.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 18, 2010)

@nvidiageek...

Honey.. please understand us. Almost every one gave up trying to change you. But i still have my hope that you will change.Don't let me down. You should note that many members have ignored you because of your posts. Your post count in this forum is above 600 I can't even count how many of them are Darn,phuc,altair,nomad,roach,ezio, and simple screenies of crysis, warhead etc. and the posts like..



> Ubi! God! Ubi surpassed EA to gain No. 1 spot in my list of best game-makers. PHUCIN' AWESOME!!!!!





> Look at it people! CRYSIS 2!! AvP! Top games of '10! I'm sure gonna "get" this. Look at him, look at Nomad!





> Yo! Ye'r makin' me buy an X360, budd. I'm sure gonna get Halo 2. Master Chief!!





> Finally, uninstalled Crysis and Crysis WARHEAD after 4 months! Superb games, Crytek & EA! Splendid job! Can't wait for Crysis 2! NOMAD!!





> I want this assassino and I WANT HIM NOW!! Sh*t!





> Fine, n@#*`! BTW, this forum's goin' down!



These were only some of the recent 60 posts of your's. And i don't have time to dig all the 639 posts of you. I will run outta my BW and this list gets more than 100 posts.



Here is the thing sweety , every one here knows ACII is great and we all are waiting for it as much as you do. and we know the reason for the delay. Remember the bump in visuals that AC got coz of it's delay? Remember the bump in visuals of GTA IV got when it was delayed almost 8 months for PC release.

I know you like the game and wants to express it.. Express in a civilized way and not like a kid when he just got his BB gun. Express your liking towards the game by sharing something we don't know and using some sane words.

please behave like every one is behaving.. if they are playing some game that is really cool.. they will explain their progress and share their experiences and ask for any help if they want.. they will not post a screenie and tell.. 'this is awesome'. For the god's sake.. tell us what is the awesomeness in that game.. we would be very happy to know that.


I heard many times yelling 'This is a god forsaken forum'. I bet you nomad's D*1ck.. if would have posted all these posts in any 'Very awesome forums' that you say.. they would have banned you a year ago. This forum mods.. and especially members have been very kind towards you.

And finally I don't want a screenie of the blade that has just cut a throat and still don't even have a drop of blood on it.And hey, It will be my last post for you on this matter.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 18, 2010)

For everyone please try to use spoiler tags wherever possible.

@nvidiageek - What's your age ? and have you ever been to international forums ? gamespot or others you would have been pawned the day you joined them.Since whatever is your age no is going to tolerate the behavior since its a forum and everyone has a right to pawn others if found doing these behavior,i did saw you on tech enclave forums with crymod and i see the same behavior there too.

My genuine advice would be calm down and concentrate on your studies than gaming as it seems like you are not more than 14 (or even less) and occasional do gaming and remember that its going to help you in longer term.

You can ignore me if you like but now its going over the top and you have to control yourself.

P.S- My Post count won't say much but i'm at rank 15 at gamespot.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

^Sh*t no! I'm 20. International forums? I'm all over the Internet, buddy. But, ye'r right. I'm too addicted to games, I gotta slow down. _Farò quello d'ora in poi_, K? Thank you, guys.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I have one 360 controller with me so i can definitely play in split screen, but wont. PC games must have LAN support and I have never liked the idea of playing any kind of shooter with a controller.


I was like minded as you before I jumped into console gaming. I used to shudder at the very thought of using a controller to play shooter titles. But believe me, the 360 controller works like a charm. It just a matter of getting used to it. As for the LAN support part, well to some degree, it does suck. However, I guarantee you that this title isn't a "best played in co-op" kind of game. The single player AI too can follow your instructions very well. Lynch can be a b*tch sometimes and shoot randomly, but nothing that would obstruct your gameplay.



tarey_g said:


> Biggest reason for me to skip games these days is that i had not played 'any ' game in 2007-08 so there is a huge catalog  before me to complete and hence allowes me to play AAA titles only.


I don't see a hard and fast rule to complete every AAA title in constant succession. How many more titles do you have in your bucket? If you pick RPG titles, then let me assure you, that you're screwed. This is a short game, one of those _quick-gun-murugan_ types. Don't miss it because it doesn't have a AAA tattoo on it. It has one of the best storyline and voice acting as opposed to any other game that came out in '07, with COD: MW being an exception.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2010)

got saboteur


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't miss it because it doesn't have a AAA tattoo on it. It has one of the best storyline and voice acting as opposed to any other game that came out in '07, with COD: MW being an exception.



Well if you are trying to convince me so much to play this game then i should play it , AAA title for me is the game which I really want to play, Kane and Lynch was not even on my radar, but now I'll surely try it. 
I love the RPG genre, but due to lack of time  i have to skip these titles. Any way I am going to play Dragon Age for sure and playing mass effect currently (and eventually the second installment too). Not sure about Fallout & Oblivion .

darn.... phuc Eizo !! Nomad !!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2010)

^^oblivion. dont even think of missing it its a classic.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 19, 2010)

Plants vs Zombies 
Damn addictive game. Give it a try.
Would Have been better if there was such a game for my 5800


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^oblivion. dont even think of missing it its a classic.


Actually I played oblivion when it came out, played it half way then left gaming (for 2 whole years  ), now I dont have guts to replay it again to complete it :C_hot: .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 19, 2010)

I am now in level 20 of borderlands. My play time has been drastically reduced due to the academic exams in march. I think i reduce my playtime. Any way.. just reached level 21 in Borderlands.. And completed Jail Break mission in The saboteur. After completing both of this  games.. I don't play any games until April Except Gear of War online and Kane & Lynch multilayer.


----------



## dineshaditya (Jan 19, 2010)

me playing call of duty modern warfare 2,merely to the end..........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally i got Saboteur working on Windows 7 and I'm really liking the game. 15% through the game. At slaughterhouse right now.


----------



## angie (Jan 20, 2010)

currently playing GTA4 and DMC4
Pes as always...


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2010)

In saboteur :

completed the game upto the beginning of the mission where the nazis captured one of three friends as the suspect for the sabotage incident in the oil depot 

In fo3 :

met with the brotherhood member after exploring a lot of places with fawkess but the robot went blowed after a fight with those enclave soldiers - now getting into the base


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 20, 2010)

Vamsi 

I played with mage - too easy the archdemon & the dragons are not attacking me ??? they just stand still very easily i defeated archdemon . cause as a mage the inferno & blizard powers are so much powerful defeat other darkspawn's


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 20, 2010)

Completed Mass Effect , Awesome game. Now the DLC's and Novels of the same.
*DLC* : 'Bring Down the Sky' & 'Pinnacle Station'.
*Novels* : 'Revelation' and 'Ascension'


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2010)

I should be like you, vamsi. Too addicted to this crap. The Saboteur, Dark Void & MW2 SP & MP are the games for me till Ubi's great games release 'round April. Summer hols., I'm waitin'!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 20, 2010)

The Saboteur [PC]
Red Faction: Guerrilla [PC]
Batman Arkham Asylum [PC]
DC Universe vs Mortal Kombat [PS3] 
Gears of War[Xbox 360] Co-Op with brother.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 20, 2010)

does the Red faction guerrilla patch improves performance drastically


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2010)

@Sun: How's Gears 2?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 20, 2010)

Completed:--

Dragon Age Origins:- Type:- Female Human Warrior. Made Alister king and sacrificed myself to kill the archdemon.

NGS2:- Finished the game in Acolyte difficulty. The game is totally superb. After completing for the first time it gets even more brutal. I'm just loving it. Now playing at Warrior difficulty.

Uncharted 2:- Completed the game in Hard difficulty. I wish this game may available for all platforms. Nothing beats u2 when it comes to Action/Adventure. This game showed me the REAL Meaning of A/A. 

Fallout 3:- Finished all the 5 dlcs.  What an awesome rpg. Some PL side quests remaining but i thing i'll uninstall the game now. At lvl 30.

Currently Addicted to:-

Killzone 2:- Completed the first 2 chapters. My first FPS on PS3. I must say this game is totally awesome. The motion sensitive controls while turning levers although minor but soo much fun. Ps3 really rocks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2010)

^Happy PS3-in', budd. Can't wait for ACII.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 20, 2010)

^
Playing Gears of War right now. Co-Op experience is amazing! I'll start with GoW 2 after this.
Got Dark Void. Lemme try some of those jetpacks


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Vamsi
> 
> I played with mage - too easy the archdemon & the dragons are not attacking me ??? they just stand still very easily i defeated archdemon . cause as a mage the inferno & blizard powers are so much powerful defeat other darkspawn's


Blizzard and cone of cold are deadly. All darkspawn are extremely vulnerable to cold attacks. The mage is supposed to be away from the main battlefield, while the warrior is the one who gets to kill with all the gore.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 20, 2010)

I am a absolute noob in maze techniques except that i know to keep him off the field. I think i should play as a maze..

Request to Dragon Age Origin Players..

If you are in the Elf's camp.. You will meet with a poet tree very soon.. please take the hard job of recording that video. I really want that.. especially the dialogues are awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 20, 2010)

After 2 hours of playing I  can say that Dark Void is one hell of a game by Capcom! The graphics are stunning even though I could not use PhysX( the only reason I want to buy Fermi), gameplay is totally amazing and resembles Uncharted at times. The addition of jetpacks to the gameplay make it even more fun. 
Story...well its kinda mystery till now. What I've collected so far is that its 1938 and Will(Protagonist) and Ava were on a plane when they were attacked by UFOs and they crash into what I think is the Bermuda Triangle(mentioned once in the game).
Soundtrack also fits the game pretty well.
I'd say get this game. It's total fun!
Warning for those without X360 controller: Controls for keyboard are kind of awkward but not really tough to get used to. I'm playing with the X360 controller and I'd recommend that only.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2010)

half life2 episode2.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2010)

in saboteur : rescued Vittorio from that german concentration camp and after that the place was bombarded with Brit plans.  OK got the wine bottle for the black market dealer and got medicine instead. Completed the mission of sabotaging german watch towers and a armored vehicle and got the permission to buy goods from black market.

in fo3 : cleared the base and got the data. Delivered the data to rothchild in citadel and talked with elder lyons. Currently again went out to discover more and more places with fawkes 

BTW, Playing 7 sins and reached max level of relationship in the sucks shop with the aristocrat lady and the sales girl and having a lot of fun


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 21, 2010)

Tried out KZ2 multiplayer today. What a killer experience! I'll level up a little and see if it compares to my cuurent favourite mp CODMW2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 21, 2010)

^MW2!? KZ2 beats the sh*t outta MW2. I wish to be a PS3 user in the next _janm._


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 21, 2010)

MW2 mp FTW in pc but i have more mw2 exp than kz2. no doubt i'll kick cod after some few bodycount missions of kz2. GOD BLESS PS3.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 21, 2010)

The damn movement controls are bad in KZ2 but adjusting it takes a while.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

> The damn movement controls are bad in KZ2 but adjusting it takes a while.


I don't know about you but i didn't face any kind of movement problems in KZ2. This game is awesome. 
Now securing Vasari Square.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2010)

Movements are slow and its gravity to everything moving , shooting,


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

> Movements are slow and its gravity to everything moving , shooting,


I didn't find anything like that. In ps3 fps is suppose to be like that, but in pc you'll find i better compared to ps3 coz movement is better. Anyway the only problem i find is when targeting with sight. Smoke comes in the way and smudges the view. Damn frustrating for normal TVs but nice in HD TVs.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 22, 2010)

Dark Void resembles U2? Then I have to get it & I will. Heard the SP campaign is too short, like MW. Is this true?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2010)

kane and lynch.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 23, 2010)

^Let's Halo MP?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2010)

sorry you asked again very late.its been long since i have uninstalled and removed it .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Dark Void : completed first 4 chapters. not bad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2010)

Completed the "Doll Factory" level in Condemned. It was creepy as hell with all those exploding dolls coming at you from all directions.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 23, 2010)

finished crysis warhead, looking for crysis2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 23, 2010)

@jojo: Some screens, please. Currently addicted to AVATAR: The Game. Not bad at all. It's great. Graphics are awesome & cutscenes are good. Screens comin' up soon.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2010)

Discovered almost all places in Fallout 3 except takoma industrial area and park and dupont area.

Retrieved a telsa coil for paladin tristan from old olney power supply


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

> Retrieved a telsa coil for paladin tristan from old olney power supply


Collect the alien power cells if you have 100 Science and lockpick skills. I thought the last alien power cells can be found only with the Alien Blaster neat a dead alien but some more cells can be found in The at the bottom where the tesla coil is located  and the mothership in Mother Ship Zeta DLC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 24, 2010)

@topgear: Tell me how many months you've been playin' Fallout 3?

Addicted to GTR2 and AVATAR: The Game. Both are awesome! A true racing game for PC, awesome work, SMS!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 24, 2010)

Currently playing
Dirt 2 (lvl 42 and getting bored of racing on the same tracks again and again ...)
Bioshock (a bit scary...yeah im a coward! )
Halo 2 (master chief FTW...not impressed with the graphics at all, halo-combat evolved had much better graphics, IMO)
Age of Mythology Titans (multiplayer with frnds and its super fun!!

happy gaming! 

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

@geek..
Dude howz GTR2's graphics, post some screenies plz
Played forza 3 on frnd's x360 and hola!..totally impressed!!!..wish i had a 360


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2010)

^ The graphics are not that much impressive. But the physics system is robust. The controls are precise and realistic. But there is a steep learning curve involved for newbies. But don't worry.. you'll nail it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2010)

Half life2 Episode2 finished the game.

I must say i was quite wrong when i said mw2 is the best game among all the fps.

from gameplay,storyline to the climax ep2 rules.the voice acting of it were terrific.
it is far better than episode1.

anyways except few technical faults and some(though very less) frustrating levels.this game can easily rule over the first person action adventure genre.

no doubt valve makes excellent games but if steam stops their over antipiracy nonsense. and long stupid loading stuff. i think they can top the charts.

*i48.tinypic.com/2nqe4k7.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

Dark Void Screenshots as requested :-

Watcher Knight
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2415-33-4.jpg

The Hero 
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2415-32-3.jpg

Hovering With Jetpack
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2415-05-2.jpg

Watchers
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2415-02-3.jpg

Big gun
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2414-59-0.jpg

Upgraded Weapon
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/Dark%20Void/ShippingPC-SkyGame2010-01-2414-48-3.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 24, 2010)

Started Red Faction Guerrilla .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 24, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Half life2 Episode2 finished the game.
> 
> I must say i was quite wrong when i said mw2 is the best game among all the fps.
> 
> ...




and guess what!..EP3 might release in 2011..or rumors say that Valve might even make it Half Life 3!..Damn i cant wait!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2010)

^^whats taking them soo long..i think it has to be ep3.half life3 sounds like beginning of a new story.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 24, 2010)

hmm... this thread is interesting, so here's my list of currently playing games 

1.) COD-MW2
2.) Red Faction Guerilla
3.) Borderlands
4.) CnC 3 Tiberium wars (finally got the courage to beat A.I in my skirmish at hard difficulty..lol...)
5.) Fifa 2010 (already purchased Messi (97), Kaka..dnt knw wat to do getting bored..lol..)
6.) NFS SHift
7.) Dirt 2
------------------

That's abt it.. ,

-----------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2010)

Completed Uncharted 2 in Crushing Difficulty. 80% Trophies collected. I'm gonna nail the Platinum in this one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 25, 2010)

Completed Condemned 2: Bloodshot in a 4 hour long session. This game was awesome. Just like the first game, this game too had serious scare factor and then some more. The graphics were stunning and sound effects gelled perfectly with the ambience. The possibility of a sequel is inevitable from the end. God I wish there was a PC version. 

I guess, I'll finally start with Gears of War 2. Shame on me for owning the 360 and not completing this game till now. No more delays. Will probably complete this before the Feb wave of titles start flooding. *GULP*


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2010)

kane and lynch has pathetic gfx.but it not the main problem even its performance is pathetic.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Collect the alien power cells if you have 100 Science and lockpick skills. I thought the last alien power cells can be found only with the Alien Blaster neat a dead alien but some more cells can be found in The at the bottom where the tesla coil is located  and the mothership in Mother Ship Zeta DLC.



I've collected those alien cells but what will they do ??



NVIDIAGeek said:


> @topgear: Tell me how many months you've been playin' Fallout 3?



2 months and the number of last save is 4008 and the total gameplay time is more than 100 hours ! 

BTW, the brotherhood had sent me to some freaking airbase filled with enclave soldiers. Before going there I've to ride on a presidential metro train


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2010)

> I've collected those alien cells but what will they do ??


Travel directly North of the Mine Field, or southwest from Vault 92. You'll pick up a radio signal "Recon Craft Theta Becon". Due to some bug you may not pick up the signal. Keep traveling until you see high radiation warnings. You'll come across a alien ship. Look around for a dead alien. You'll find the Alien Blaster alien with some alien power cells.
These are the second last supply of alien power cells. The last supply is on the Mothership Zeta DLC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 25, 2010)

Shame if you haven't played Gears of Wars 2 even after having 360 its the MGS4 of XBOX 360


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 25, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Shame if you haven't played Gears of Wars 2 even after having 360 its the MGS4 of XBOX 360


MGS4? Really? 

The problem is that I pushed it back for quite some time now, but not any more. I'll be done with Ninja Blade by tomorrow. So will install Gears 2 and keep it ready.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 25, 2010)

I mean its the biggest game on 360


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 25, 2010)

@cyborg: I'll sure do. That game's awesome! It has superb community support & F3-like number of mods. And, vamsi, the graphics are great for a 2004 game and it sometimes looks better than GRID and DiRT 2, really. With ENBSeries it rocks! But nothin' beats SHIFT!! Please give me some list o' games to get in Feb. & March. Please. I've become like I was before 2009. 

Sh*t! ME2's yuck! I'll never get it. 

@quan: Is it repetitive like Bionic Commando?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2010)

^^which one.

anyways uninstalled and deleted kane and lynch the game's performance was pathetic.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2010)

> anyways uninstalled and deleted kane and lynch the game's performance was pathetic.


i played the game with p4, 1gb ram, 8600gt with 0 lags and performance issues. not a bad game at all. try patching. 



> Sh*t! ME2's yuck! I'll never get it.


why?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> i played the game with p4, 1gb ram, 8600gt with 0 lags and performance issues. not a bad game at all. try patching.



i searched and there is no patch released for this game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually the game su*ks big time and i dont understand why people like this mediocre game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Actually the game su*ks big time and i dont understand why people like this mediocre game.


Which game?


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Travel directly North of the Mine Field, or southwest from Vault 92. You'll pick up a radio signal "Recon Craft Theta Becon". Due to some bug you may not pick up the signal. Keep traveling until you see high radiation warnings. You'll come across a alien ship. Look around for a dead alien. You'll find the Alien Blaster alien with some alien power cells.
> These are the second last supply of alien power cells. The last supply is on the Mothership Zeta DLC.



Thanks for info and location 

BTW, currently on the Enclave Air Ship, flanking the whole ship and collecting valuable items. Got a tesla Canon from brotherhood and got a precision gatling laser with a tesla power armor by neutralizing a guy in the ship dormitory


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

Kane and Lynch


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2010)

> Thanks for info and location
> 
> BTW, currently on the Enclave Air Ship, flanking the whole ship and collecting valuable items. Got a tesla Canon from brotherhood and got a precision gatling laser with a tesla power armor by neutralizing a guy in the ship dormitory


Thats the last Main quest of Brotherhood of steel DLC. Then travel to museum of History to get a side quest from a ghoul advertising Aqua Cura.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




> Actually the game su*ks big time and i dont understand why people like this mediocre game.


Frankly i haven't come across a post of yours mentioning a game that you like.
Or Maybe i was too lazy to notice or forgot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Kane and Lynch


Since, I don't see anyone raving about the game, allow me to explain why I loved it so much.

To begin with, even I went the Gayspot way and assumed it to be one of those sub-par non-AAA title from IO Interactive. If I would have gone by their 6 rating to this game, I would have missed out on a gem. 

If you play this game and concentrate only on the shooting aspect, then it would mean nothing. If you listen to the characters conversations, pay attention to the story's details, then you would realise how deep it goes. I have seen people b*tching endlessly about graphics of the game. I confess, I'm a graphic whore as well, although I know when to draw the line when it comes to enjoying storyline over graphics.

This game dared to provide a movie like experience and with no restrictions on it's strong language content. You'll often hear Lynch going ballistic with his MPD rage and Kane mouthing off on him. The game starts off with Lynch being appointed as his watch over and later shows how he decides to help Kane to eliminate The7's remaining members. 

Notice how Kane starts hearing his daughter Jenny's voices when he is shot and is left to be revived by other members. It shows how he is haunted by his past actions as a mercenary over his family. 

Remember the scene where Kane's wife is killed by Mute as he keeps pleading that he needs to talk to them? Ring any bell? Of course it won't. You didn't bother about the cut-scene. Anyway here's the link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=es9kRRd2z_I

This is an epic scene in the game. The most intense one, might I dare say. Kane shoves Mute to death as he keep yelling "You should have let me talk to them". Everyone out here would agree with me that it was very brutal and well acted. This is something which we experience in movies. 

Despite the fact that it got a "mediocre" rating, I tried it and loved it. It gave me a different perspective of looking at video games which breed a class storyline and voice acting, as opposed to graphics only. So this was one of my most memorable games of '07. Highly under-rated, but highly recommended as well. It's sometimes very important to understand storylines, without which the purpose of the game gets defeated. I suppose that's one of the reason why Dinjo, I suppose you failed to enjoy BioShock. 

You see, it's not really a matter of what people like unanimously. It's your opinion which matters the most. If people have loved BioShock, then there's a reason for it. If you didn't like it, then that's your choice and opinion. But at least care to share it with the rest of us as to why you didn't like it. Writing just one statement about it and Kane & Lynch, claiming the latter sucks, doesn't really pose a good discussion. 

Anyway, I posted my opinion about the game. Perhaps, the next time you might want to open up and speak up about it. 

PS: I'm not pickin' on you, in particular, but just want to know what is it that you exactly want from a game?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 26, 2010)

hey peeps how is venetica


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2010)

@Ethan:- A very good explanation why I liked the game and so did you. Many people just keep pressing ESC and get rid of any cut-scenes they come across when they play games. If some doesn't like the game please point it out why. I forgot most of the story so i was not able to comment much but you completely made my memory come back. Thanks dude.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not really a story sucker, but just the story can't take the game move along the gameplay elements have to be strong.Bio-Shock though i didn't liked much but its much much better game it draws you in the game with its atmosphere and shooting mechanism.I also understand that game without any story also do very well ex.Modern Warfare 2 this game has no plot just some(why some because of length of game) awesome action.I have played the game Kane And Lynch but none of the game sequence connects you to the game.

My point is game is a mediocre especially when you have not played all AA Titles on PS3.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

As jojo says he has forgotten the story do you know why ? because the story is not as strong as others.Can you forget MGS4 sequence of MotorCycle Chase or End Sequence when Snake tries to kill himself or UC2 Chopper Fight ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 26, 2010)

As jojo says he has forgotten the story do you know why ? because the story is not as strong as others.Can you forget MGS4 sequence of MotorCycle Chase or End Sequence when Snake tries to kill himself or UC2 Chopper Fight ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm not really a story sucker, but just the story can't take the game move along the gameplay elements have to be strong.Bio-Shock though i didn't liked much but its much much better game it draws you in the game with its atmosphere and shooting mechanism.I also understand that game without any story also do very well ex.Modern Warfare 2 this game has no plot just some(why some because of length of game) awesome action.I have played the game Kane And Lynch but none of the game sequence connects you to the game.


So if I'm able to understand you correctly, you say that a game's storyline isn't very essential as the gameplay mechanism? FYI, both Modern Warfare and Modern Warfare 2 had a good story to boot. If you didn't pay attention, doesn't mean it's non-existent. It's the same reason why people remember Captain Price from the first game when he is found in the prison in the second title. 

If you have played Devil May Cry 3 and Devil May Cry 4, you'll clearly know how much importance a good story (coupled with voice acting) is essential for accomplishing a great game. DMC3 had a proper connection to it's character's, portrayed emotions, revived a good franchise after a lousy DMC2 fiasco and stood worthy as a true prequel. DMC4, on the other hand, had brought in excellent graphics and improved gameplay elements. What it lacked was a good story content. Ask any DMC fan and they can vouch for the fact that that is the biggest drawback of this game. 



dinjo_jo said:


> My point is game is a mediocre especially when you have not played all AA Titles on PS3.


Name me one AAA title in your PS3 which has re-defined gameplay mechanics? Also your comparison of this title to any and every title on PS3 is way off. Just to let you know I have played (mind you only played) Uncharted: Drake's Fortune and Uncharted: Among Thieves, Killzone 2 and InFamous. Do you know what I loved about Uncharted, apart from the graphics, it's the voice acting. The gameplay elements have all been established before. It's nothing new. So even thought I don't own a PS3, name me a game, which you think will make me go "WOW!" in terms of gameplay.  



dinjo_jo said:


> As jojo says he has forgotten the story do you know why ? because the story is not as strong as others.Can you forget MGS4 sequence of MotorCycle Chase or End Sequence when Snake tries to kill himself or UC2 Chopper Fight ?


I never spoke on his behalf. I made my point purely on my understanding of the story. If you like and enjoy a game completely, then you'll probably remember almost every aspect of it. If I ask Tkin anything about Fallout 3, he'll answer it without a second thought. Be it story, it's characters, it's choices, weapons; anything. 

My point being, to complete a game experience, a storyline is really essential. What makes Mass Effect so popular? It would be just another shooter with RPG elements in it, had it not been the story which made you pick the proper choices in the game. 

I would agree with you that it's not just the story which makes the game move. For example, I completed Ninja Blade today (finally!) and it had a boring storyline, but I enjoyed it as a hack-en-slash game. I usually am a sucker for this genre. But if you have played God of War franchise on the PS2/PS3, then you'll know how the game's experience is enhanced with a proper storyline. Would you ever forget the battle with Ares, Kratos fighting his own clones to protect his family? Tell me why is story even necessary in a hack-en-slash genre? I mean it's just "beat everyone to pulp" kind of genre right? Let me know after you have completed God of War and compare it to other hack-en-slash genre games. Let me know what you felt made this game different to the other titles out for this genre.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 27, 2010)

Lets just cut this story here.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2010)

Started  playing Gears of war co-op with my friend, the game has zero replay value (I played single player campaign before). Even if co-op is fun with friends the game is lame on its part. Don't know why even bother about the second installment  . The enemies are slow, game feels same from the first level to the last level. After playing MW2 spec ops (which was freakin awesome) with my friend, this game sucks.

Rating : meh.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 27, 2010)

Play 50 Cent:Blood on The Sand, the best Co-op Game with attitude(vulgar)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2010)

@tarey: Thanks for ye'r post, yo. I was 'bout to buy that game. 

Dark Void's any good, people? I'm thinkin' of passin' it for Mass Effect and ME2. So, shall I pass or?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 27, 2010)

Pass it on and wait for BioShock 2


----------



## arpitsinha (Jan 27, 2010)

hi
these days i m playing STREET FIGHTER 4.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not bothered about dark void, got my hands full. Mass Effect is awesome, but you must have at least 30 hours to complete the story; and yeah, don't bother about the ME DLC's, waste of time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2010)

^So, ME without any DLCs & ME2 for now, I'll pass BioShock 2 too, I didn't like the first one. These are the games until ACII and Splinter Cell: Conviction releases. I hear Mafia II's releasin' on 23 April, is this true?


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm currently hooked to borderlands, damn this games addictive(co-op), since I play from 2 AM, I'm losing a lot of sleep, I gotta stop playing this, right now I've got my eyes on ninja blade, dragon age origins and the void(not dark void), so tell me guys, which of these is the best? I'm thinking of buying one of these in the next weeks(or if they are not available then acquire them in other ways).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 27, 2010)

^No doubt, Get DRAGON AGE ORIGINS. You're gonna get hooked to it like Fallout 3. 
But its a combination of RPG and STRATEGY.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 27, 2010)

^ Not only that.. You can't play side missions after completing the story mode. As all the side missions relates to the term 'BLIGHT'.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Thats the last Main quest of Brotherhood of steel DLC. Then travel to museum of History to get a side quest from a ghoul advertising Aqua Cura.




Completed that by giving enclave satellites to nuke that place 

Next went into the base of brotherhood of outcast base - stared playing operation anchorage and completed the 1st quest by destroying 3 AA guns 

BTW, Started playing Dark Sector -

This is really a good game - Destroyed that helicopter with missile launcher and got that blade and the blade attack is really awesome - got into the dark tunnel and sent those zombies to hell  after that had a fight with the solders but stuck at the point where there is a door with one red and white light behind a fench.

BTW, this game is not allowing me to select resoulution anything higher that 800*600 - the game just hangs at config screen if I select any other resolution.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 28, 2010)

^ edit the config file. I think the config file will be in save games folder which will be in  My documents.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 28, 2010)

Mafia 2 is looking really really hot the visuals are just amazing even better than AC II


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 28, 2010)

^Can't wait for that. Mafia was mind-blowin', better than GTA IV. I hope Mafia II'll be as good as GTA IV in terms of graphics. In the E3 '09 Demo, the animations were spectacular, I don't know what more they've added or polished in the past months. Vito!!

@tkin: Can we Borderlands Co-op tomorrow at 1.30 PM? I've updated to v1.20. BTW, I get "Runtime Error" after I updated. Is it gotta do somethin' with Visual C++? 

Can't wait for Bad Company 2 Multiplayer Beta! *EA!!!*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 28, 2010)

Watch this

*www.mafia2game.com/imgs/wallpapers/docks_1680x1050.jpg


----------



## angie (Jan 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Can't wait for that. Mafia was mind-blowin', better than GTA IV




****ing noobs....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 28, 2010)

Mafia was great. GTA IV also is a great piece of game. But Developers in Rockstar was sooo impressed with Mafia that they named the protagonist with the same name in Vice City. Rockstar members unofficially accepted this. 

One serious request to nvidiageek, please don't compare one AAA title with another.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 28, 2010)

@angie: Whatever ye say. Everybody here's an extreme GTA fan.

@vamsi: Accepted. Why I love Mafia is that it's realism in gameplay. Don't ask me how realistic. Mafia just rocks! Period.

@dinjo: Definitely awesome! Thank you for that pic., it interested me more.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 28, 2010)

A friendly suggestion to dinjo_jo, please resize the pics or use lighter version of the pic. That pic takes nearly whooping 900kb of BW. No offense meant mate.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ edit the config file. I think the config file will be in save games folder which will be in  My documents.



Will search for the config file ... btw, playing dark sector on xp x64


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Can't wait for that. Mafia was mind-blowin', better than GTA IV. I hope Mafia II'll be as good as GTA IV in terms of graphics. In the E3 '09 Demo, the animations were spectacular, I don't know what more they've added or polished in the past months. Vito!!
> 
> @tkin: Can we Borderlands Co-op tomorrow at 1.30 PM? I've updated to v1.20. BTW, I get "Runtime Error" after I updated. Is it gotta do somethin' with Visual C++?
> 
> Can't wait for Bad Company 2 Multiplayer Beta! *EA!!!*


I've completely run out of bandwidth in this month, (right now its 5.3GB, 300MB extra), I can play next month but this month I'm playing only after 2AM.

I have got no such errors, so can't really comment on that.

I'll take Mafia 2 over GTA4 any day, not that I dislike GTA4 but Mafia has this noir feeling to it that simply rocks, and not to mention the amazing system requirements it had compared to the graphics.


----------



## asingh (Jan 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Mafia was great. GTA IV also is a great piece of game. But Developers in Rockstar was sooo impressed with Mafia that they named the protagonist with the same name in Vice City. Rockstar members unofficially accepted this.
> 
> One serious request to nvidiageek, please don't compare one AAA title with another.



Tommy Vercetti..? How similar was/is Mafia to Vice City. I loved Vice City (also the excellent retro radio stations). Best of the series..though San Andreas was the most popular.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ Mafia is nothing like GTA, thats what makes it different and enjoyable. 
Vice city rocked, btw.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2010)

@tkin: Ye speak my mind, bro.

BTW, no BC2 Beta for us Indians?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

OoA NVIDIAGeek, i got borderlands updated to 1.2.0. When you're up for co-op get me over xfire.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 29, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City Announced for PS3 and PC [Breaking]

Like I always said, it would eventually come to PC, although PS3 is surprise for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like Rockstar is going the Capcom way and making most of their games multi-platform. Hope they get Red Dead Redemption to PC in the same manner, albeit with good optimization. 

Currently playing:
Dark Void [PC]
Gears of War 2 [X360]
Army of Two: The 40th Day [X360]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 29, 2010)

The Heavy Rain Trailer released last night is jaw dropping and I'm going to place a pre-order for this game.

@Ethan - Its time for you get a PS3 and take away my copy of MGS4 for playthrough

Killzone 2 MP at the moment.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2010)

Yo, jojo, it says "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error" when I click Borderlands.exe. Any help? And "Error xxxx: pure function call" or somethin' like that. Please help me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> Tommy Vercetti..? How similar was/is Mafia to Vice City. I loved Vice City (also the excellent retro radio stations). Best of the series..though San Andreas was the most popular.



I am just saying the Rockstar liked Mafia soo much that they named their protagonist as Tommy which was the Mafia's protagonist name. that's it.


----------



## angie (Jan 29, 2010)

just finished DMC4. Dante rocks...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2010)

Currently Playing:-

Dark Void [PC]
Killzone 2 [PS3]
Borderlands [PC]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Guyz i am getting crashes in DARK VOID during the cut scenes , I need help is there any one having the same ??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 29, 2010)

New Heavy Rain gameplay video released , guys this game looks to bring pants down.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2010)

So, what is Heavy _Rain_? I mean, how do we play it? Is it like GTA or what? Or like Tales Of Monkey Island?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 29, 2010)

^ you will play it like Heavy Rain.


----------



## angie (Jan 29, 2010)

disappointed with wheelman....
Tombraider underworld anyone???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> @Ethan - Its time for you get a PS3 and take away my copy of MGS4 for playthrough


I have a better idea, let Heavy Rain release; I get your console, complete the game and you get it back. 

Just joking. 

I have never really been a big MGS fan. Even since my PS2 days, I admit to have played Snake Eater for barely a few minutes. Couldn't understand jack of it, so kept it away. So I'm not sure how I will ever get myself to play MGS4.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2010)

Completed Operation Anchorage in FO3 but when I got out of that sim program outcast guys started fighting for that armor but I killed those hstiles anyway and took that armor 

In dark sector succeeded to change the resolution by editing the config file located in game install dir>config>DS.config file. Just opened it with wordpad and typed in my desired resolution


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys please tell us your gamespy id so that we can catch and join while playing borderlands. mine is jojothedragon.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 30, 2010)

Heavy rain is a very unique game the gameplay elements are still un-known


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2010)

Met Crazy Earl in Borderlands. Got to do a lot of side missions if you want to keep up with the main missions. Anyways the game is getting a little boring since its has been days since i saw a cut-scene. The last cut-scene i saw was of Sledge. Now i'm at level 25.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2010)

Now I went into the pitt in fo3 -  those ****ing raiders took away everything from me -.

Anyway, got 10 igots for those raiders and got a better uniform. Now I'm in the arena fight and completed the 1st stage of the fight.

BTW, guys do you know how can I get my items back ?

Darksector - precoded upto the place where you have burn out those nasty black nests with by firing your glaide and it's a real fun


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

> BTW, guys do you know how can I get my items back ?


after you finish all the arena fights a locker will generate in the room where the entrance pipe of the arena is located.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody UP for BORDERLANDS Co-Op. I've got Hamachi if required.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone got any news when is Mafia 2 is going to be released ?


----------



## Nithu (Jan 31, 2010)

what game should i play next?...

> Avatar
> Borderlands
> Mass Effect 2
> Dark Void
> The Saboteur

any other games??.. which one is good? if all of them are good pls tell me in which order should i play??...

i prefer FPS, Third person action, Action RPG... i want gunfire and explosions, no Assassin's Creed style game...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 31, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Anyone got any news when is Mafia 2 is going to be released ?


According to Wikipedia, it is supposed to be 25th of May, but then again, it could be tentative. 

Only a few more days to go before Bioshock 2 and Dante's Inferno comes out. Hope we seen an early release for the 360 version of Dante's Inferno. I already have the animated movie. So plan to watch it and then proceed towards the game.

Also installed Mass Effect. After this game being hyped to oblivion, I hope I'm able to adapt to it's gameplay. 

Progress report on the games being played:
Army of Two: The 40th Day: Completed the 5th Chapter and only 2 more levels remaining before the game is completed. The 5th chapter was a real b*tch, died nearly 4-5 times in the first part and then some more in the latter half. 

Gears of War 2: Still on Act 1 (Roadblocks) and went through killing a lot of tickers in the dark tunnel and ended the checkpoint by taking down a Reaver.

Mass Effect: Just started the game and got Ashley to join the gang. Now out to find the Beacon.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 31, 2010)

You are lucky the prices of games are over the top on PS3 so cannot play each and every game.I have Heavy Rain and God of War 3 in my mind till March.

Also downloading ME2, i'm not into RPG but seeing the hype i'll try this.

Currently playing Infamous from Bad Morality side


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2010)

I still have to finish God of War 2 before jumping onto God Of War 3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys won't believe what people are doin' to SHIFT. Awesome work, modders! Currently playin' Borderlands. Darn! Me and jojo failed to Co-op. Anybody know here anythin'?


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> after you finish all the arena fights a locker will generate in the room where the entrance pipe of the arena is located.



Yup, got those back after 3rd arena fight 

BTW, brought the child by neutralizing Dr. andra and all those raiders who got in the way. Went back to Wernher and gave him the baby and turned the lights in the power-plant and now I'm searching the ammo cache in the steel yard


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

@sunny 
Do you want to sell some of your PS3 games ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

Kept borderlands and Half Life 2 aside. Now completely hookup with Mass Effect. I am in vermire planet and now off to destroy the research facility of saren.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 1, 2010)

Nowadays, every game is so good visually that there is no need to praise it for & every game makes me feel I'm not in a virtual world, know what I mean? Anybody here carin' for Metro 2033? I'm havin' a pretty good feelin' 'bout it.

There are only 4 games in my PC!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 1, 2010)

> Kept borderlands and Half Life 2 aside. Now completely hookup with Mass Effect. I am in vermire planet and now off to destroy the research facility of saren.


Do side missions. I felt really sad when the game ended, i wanted the game's story to continue.ME is a very awesome game.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 1, 2010)

nobody answered ma question... very sad...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Borderlands = If you like Shooter + RPG 
Avatar = If you think this is game is any good.
Mass Effect 2 = If you are a story sucker and hardcore RPG fan 
Dark Void = If you just want to have a good time with no real enjoyment.
The Saboteur = If you think AC and GTA were good enough

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

Borderlands = If you like Shooter + RPG 
Avatar = If you think this is game is any good.
Mass Effect 2 = If you are a story sucker and hardcore RPG fan 
Dark Void = If you just want to have a good time with no real enjoyment.
The Saboteur = If you think AC and GTA were good enough


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Borderlands = If you like Shooter + RPG 
Avatar = If you think this is game is any good.
Mass Effect 2 = If you are a story sucker and hardcore RPG fan 
Dark Void = If you just want to have a good time with no real enjoyment.
The Saboteur = If you think AC and GTA were good enough


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

@dinjo, you mean.. we cannot complete any side missions once after beating the story?


----------



## Nithu (Feb 1, 2010)

@dinjo_jo thnx dude...
I'll go for Borderlands and Mass Effect 2... 
is it OK to play Mass Effect 2 first, without playing Mass Effect 1?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

I heard that there are some plot related items linked to the plot of Mass Effect. That is the reason why i am playing Mass Effect now. Else, I would have skipped to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 1, 2010)

@jojo: Ye meant ME or Borderlands?

Darn! Bad Company 2 looks too awesome! Miles better than Modern Warfare 2, fo sho! I'm excited 'bout E3 '10 and all it's games, especially Crysis 2 and NFS 2010. EA!!!!


----------



## Nithu (Feb 1, 2010)

@vamsi_krishna then i'll play Mass Effect 1 first... btw how is it?

@NVIDIAGeek yo im also waitin for Bad Company 2,,,


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2010)

^ I have to say that it is amazing. It has a lot of emotional attachment towards the characters. The RPG elements are simple but robust. Amazing audio visual presentation too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2010)

Dante's Inferno just came out. F*ckin' A! 

Now to finally check out how the 9 circles of hell feel like.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2010)

Completed the Pitt now I'm in the quest of Aqua Cura


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 2, 2010)

I've heard  Dantes Inferno is a knock off for God of War 3 ?
Lucky you


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 2, 2010)

Completed Gears of War in online co-op with my friend , next is Mercenaries co-op.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally, after 13 yrs. Duke Nukem Forever's gameplay video is released. Looks good. Sh*t! More and more details are comin' in 'bout Crysis 2. Can't wait for it's gameplay at E3. Please tell me some games that I should look out for people, please. I think, this' 4th request . Please tell me.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 2, 2010)

^What? link please! I heard they disbanded and buried the game. Forever.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 2, 2010)

^ you can find one here...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

^Yeah. Tell me some, people. Please.


----------



## Mike84 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I have a query. I am playing Dragon Age along with a few others.
Here, i have gone to the city to reach the Earl... who is really sick. And i opt to go and get aid from the circle of magi to save his kid.
Then i go there... destroy the demon.. but i forgot to use the letter of littany something... so.. the first enchanter dies... 
Now is there a way to reverse that? or if i go ahead? can i save the kid without the mother dying???
Please help!

Thanks


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 2, 2010)

@nvidiageek
What games are you looking ?

Guys you dont know what you all are missing by not playing Killzone 2 it beats MW2 by a long distance, Bolt Gund and Electric gun are awesome


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

am addicted to the Halo series!! *thumbs up* best game ever!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2010)

Completed the water quests in fo3 ( got it when I came to takew fawks with me after completing the pitt ) and now I'm into the alien spaceship and engaged in flanking out alins


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

@Ethan, How's Dante's Inferno? It didn't really please me all that much. Looked like an average flick. Something like 6.5-7.5.

It's been about 2 weeks since I played a game for more than 20 minutes. LOL!

Going to start these today:
Mass Effect [PC]
MAG[PS3]

I don't see many Xbox 360 exclusives coming out before Alan Wake and SC:Conviction. Are there any?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 3, 2010)

Ethan Wrote to me
Gameplay wise, it was a direct take-off from God of War, but the visual art style and boss fights were awesome. I loved the whole hellish theme of the game. It's better you download the PS3 demo and check it out for yourself.

@Sunny
Wait for Heavy Rain


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

I downloaded the demo and to be honest, I didn't find it all that great. As for Heavy Rain, I've already Pre-Ordered it. Looking forward to playing a demo as soon as it comes out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 3, 2010)

^What's ye'r age? 17? It ain't a game for below 18. That's for sure. Anyway, dinjo, FPS and TPS, no *sh*t-long* RPGs. I've changed a lot after hearin' Crysis 2 and ACII.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm 25 hitting 26 , you should play call of Juarez Bound in Blood and Ghostbusters(very enjoyable game)


----------



## official (Feb 3, 2010)

Got Mass Effect 2 yesterday and completed till releasing the Grunt. Now i am heading towards releasing the convict. The game is really good. The controls have been redesigned and the graphics is superb.I am playing it at highest settings and 1440x900 resolution. this time they have provided two way three way lightning. The game is really very good and affordable too, only 1000/- bucks.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^What's ye'r age? 17? It ain't a game for below 18. That's for sure. Anyway, dinjo, FPS and TPS, no *sh*t-long* RPGs. I've changed a lot after hearin' Crysis 2 and ACII.


Guess I need to cancel my order then 



dinjo_jo said:


> I'm 25 hitting 26 , you should play call of Juarez Bound in Blood and Ghostbusters(very enjoyable game)



Yeah Ghostbusters was really good especially those guns with all sorts of stuff to shoot. The last boss was lame though. Sadly, I couldn't finish CoJ. Guess I can pick it up again.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 3, 2010)

^Yeah, CoJ: BiB's like a classic Sergio Leone western. Awesome cinematics and especially the showdown was superb! I say, get that and keep it hidden where you'll forget where you've hidden it, know what I mean? And open it after 18.11 yrs.  Guess, that's hard, eh? 

BTW people, I think I'll just read the plot of ME in Wiki and start with ME2. I can't have 30 hrs. into *a* game. BT time I finish ME series, I'll be missin' my hols. 'cause summer hols. means AC series! It is so perfectly timed that I feel they've postponed just for me . AC in '09, ACII in '10 and ACIII in '11! Awesome! What do you guys say 'bout my decision of ME? Yo, dinjo, sorry to make ye sad, Heavy _Rain_'s a Tales of Monkey Island-type of game. Hope ye don't gun down at me, yo.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 3, 2010)

Heavy Rain is a special game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

^
Affirmative.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 3, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, CoJ: BiB's like a classic Sergio Leone western. Awesome cinematics and especially the showdown was superb! I say, get that and keep it hidden where you'll forget where you've hidden it, know what I mean? And open it after 18.11 yrs.  Guess, that's hard, eh?
> 
> BTW people, I think I'll just read the plot of ME in Wiki and start with ME2. I can't have 30 hrs. into *a* game. BT time I finish ME series, I'll be missin' my hols. 'cause summer hols. means AC series! It is so perfectly timed that I feel they've postponed just for me . AC in '09, ACII in '10 and ACIII in '11! Awesome! What do you guys say 'bout my decision of ME? Yo, dinjo, sorry to make ye sad, *Heavy Rain's a Tales of Monkey Island-type of game*. Hope ye don't gun down at me, yo.



Do you even know what are you talking! if you think that the similarity in going and talking with other characters in the game makes the games similar to other...then most of the games are like Monkey Island.

Let me tell you one more time.. Heavy Rain is a unique game. Only Fahrenheit is similar to the Heavy Rain.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan, How's Dante's Inferno? It didn't really please me all that much. Looked like an average flick. Something like 6.5-7.5.


I enjoyed the demo and being a fan of this genre, how can I miss such a game?

Anyway, I played it for an hour today and already reached the second boss. 

What I like so far:
The background score
Visual Art Style
Variety of enemies
Boss Fights (two thumbs up!)
CGI Boobies (FTW!) 
Brutal Executions

What I dislike:
*Lesser variation in combat*: You will end up just button mashing at most points. Even with the upgrades attached, it hardly has a good depth.
*
Voice Acting*: The performance is seriously wooden. It doesn't feel like the character is showing a great deal of emotion. The lines being delivered, too, feels very flat.

The graphics are decent enough and going by the hell'ish theme, they have pulled off a good job. Maintaining a steady 60 frames is a another bonus point for this game. It rarely drops even during highest fight sequences. 

I tried the hellish difficulty and got boned by the first boss big time, so mellowed down to Zealot difficulty. 

As far as the gameplay goes, Yes, it is a God of War clone, LITERALLY! Every possible aspect is borrowed from that game. Heck it even has a rage mode of it's own which you all might remember from God of War. Although, there is no weapon shuffling either. So far, you just have your faithful Scythe and Beatrice's Holy Cross. You get to upgrade their move sets individually via the souls gathered by killing the enemies. The Unholy upgrade is for your Scythe's abilities and the Holy one is for the cross. 

I'll add additional info as and when I reach that point. But so far, It's a really good effort. Too early to rate it, but definitely a must try for all the hack-en-slash genre fans.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

^
I'll just skip it then. Just got The Bourne Conspiracy for 360. Gonna try it out.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2010)

Still flanking those aliens and I've managed to get into the engine room anyway though 

BTW, yesterday night - got DiRT 2 but I'm not able to play it as autosave is not working.
Every time I start the game the game logs into my default profile and tells me to create a profile. When I hit enter it pops up a error that save data file is corrupt and autosave won't work This is really irritating - as I've freshly installed this game for the first time it's impossible to have any previous save data file.  

BTW, I've already one GFWL offline profile named as topgear and there are two games currently installed RE5 and FO3. I'm on xp x64 bit. can anybody tell me me what to do ??


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Dante's Inferno hasn't good reviews


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 4, 2010)

Tried Harry Potter And The 1/2-blood prince game. I must say this is one really pathetic game. Don't waste your time on it people.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Onto the final stages on Killzone 2 , also started Resistance the game looks very easy compared to Killzone 2


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 4, 2010)

Playing Mercenaries 2 with my friend in co-op, the game is hilarious and crazy fun, like some Tollywood movies


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

Wowho! No Heavy _Rain_ things in my post. All eyes go to "Heavy _Rain_" and I think nobody cared for ME idea of mine. Too bad.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

What's ME and what's your freakin' idea?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

^Ye'r tagline's "Gamer" ainnit? BTW, as I said nobody read my post. Just the line of Heavy _Rain_. Have you guys seen Metro 2033's gameplay? Uncharted 2's animations ain't a big deal!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

^ sorry.. I was about to type my openion on your mass effect decision.. and later i read your sayings about Monkey Island and forgot to post about Mass Effect.

about your Mass Effect Decision..

Don't play Mass Effect 2 either.. Read it's plot in Wiki and you will be done with it too. You will save power, BW, time.

My suggestion:
Mass Effect is a piece of gem. I am playing it now.. and got soooo deep into it that I stopped playing all other games. I will seriously Recommend playing it. Not to mention.. If you have Mass Effect Save files you can play the ME2 with the same character and with the same levels.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Vamsi, your mass Effect map problem solved ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

yes bro.. solved. GCW helped me. Thanks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2010)

@vamsi: But, I'll play only on Saturdays. You didn't complete Borderlands, did you? I have Borderlands & The Saboteur. And, MW2 SP. How many hrs. will it take to complete just the story in ME?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

How do you guys play RPG i couldn't just stand and hear the dialouges

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

the new look to forums is killing my eyes


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2010)

It is kinda fun.. Poking the character, Praising the character, at the same time experimenting with dialogues and it's impact on your stats. It is kinda cool. You have to get used to it. First I was like this before Fable. It changed me a lot.  . To be frank the real thing I like about RPGs is the dialogues.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2010)

anybody knows how to get the patch for hlf2.this stupid stuttering problem is irritating.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2010)

Solved the prob of DiRT 2 by installing an older version of GFWL. Damn ! codemaster should have test their product on all oses before releasing as some other guys had faced the same prob with xp x64 and I found the solution from them.

@ dinjo_jo - Yup, at first RPG's will seem like a little irritatig but once you get hang of it you're going to love it 

@ vamsi_krishna - I second your comment about RPG games but the only difference is when I liked them from the 1st timme I played a RPG ( like ) game and it was S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 

@ quan chi - I think you've to get it through steam - best of luck - as steam offers tons of probs too 

BTW, the new forum look is really cool -I'm loving it - it reminds me of the days when I joined this forum


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2010)

^^thanks i know that thats why i was asking. 

anyways is there any proper solution.it seems whenever there is heavy sound involved it happens.

i have set the sound to low but still it persists.


----------



## Mike84 (Feb 5, 2010)

[Small DAO spoiler alert]
Hello guys... since no one gave me any suggestion here... i went ahead with the game. i had to kill the boy. :'(
But it seems i missed a possible party member..(got info from wiki) Wyne.

Is she any good? 
I am playing with a female mage and want keep morrigan and alister in my crew. The forth is what i need to decide for. I have sten zevran and leniana. Leniana is good only for her trap detection and lock picking skills. Sten i havent used. Zevran is quite skilled with dual weapons. though he tried to hit on my chr so dont like him . I missed the dog btw... i didnt realise that the quest would vanish after the battle. 

anyways... do i need to get wyne... and if i do.. how can i play that part again without restarting?

also... help.. where is the blacksmith's daughter in the redcliff castle? i couldnt find her!!! 

I know a lot of u have finished the game.. so plz help...


----------



## jamesroy (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjyoing the God Of War Collection. Will also continue to play Demon's Souls and Borderlands once i am finished with it.


----------



## prat (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody saw Fallout New Vegas trailer.It's awesome.

Playing Mass Effect 2.Completing loyalty missions.

Any idea if there will be an Indian server for Battlefield Bad Company 2.I don't want to waste my money if i can't play online.It has dedicated server support so playing through Hamachi is possible,right?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried out World Of Goo. A simply superb puzzle game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2010)

Darn! EA's on to it with SHIFT! A Phucin' *Ferrari DLC!!!!* An every hardcore NFS fan's wish is comin' true! Gotta buy a legit copy of SHIFT. Nobody can touch you EA. Great! 

Currently thinkin' of buyin' ME2. Man, after seein' all those trailers of it, I think this is the game I've been lookin' for. Awesome cutscenes, great graphics & good period of SP. Is there Multiplayer in Mass Effect 2, eh people?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2010)

prat said:


> Anybody saw Fallout New Vegas trailer.It's awesome.
> 
> Playing Mass Effect 2.Completing loyalty missions.
> 
> Any idea if there will be an Indian server for Battlefield Bad Company 2.I don't want to waste my money if i can't play online.It has dedicated server support so playing through Hamachi is possible,right?


Yes, no idea about indian server though, why would you even need one? You can host one in your machine and play with friends.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2010)

^Check your PM.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 5, 2010)

Just took soverign down and completed Mass Effect. I think I will have ME2 by day after tomorrow.

Now I am off to Bioshock. I completed Smuggler's Hideout Level Day before yesterday. I will complete it by tomorrow. So that I can jump into ME2 day after tomorrow.

Thanks to tarey_g, as I played ME after I read that the is playing it. Once again thanks for remembering


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn the website for Heavy Rain demo code has gone down.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 5, 2010)

obivious. Too many hits might have done the magic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2010)

@dinjo: Ye'r excited more than me, yo. The difference between you and me is, you don't use this, !.  

Phew! I'm becomin' one of those CoD4 MP addicts. I'm in top three everytime!


----------



## prat (Feb 5, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @dinjo: Ye'r excited more than me, yo. The difference between you and me is, you don't use this, !.
> 
> Phew! I'm becomin' one of those CoD4 MP addicts. I'm in top three everytime!


Tell me which server you are playing on?Hamachi?Do you have legit keys?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 5, 2010)

^to play just use xfire.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 6, 2010)

^That's the answer. :glass-tongue:

Mass Effect 2's lookin' darn good. I gotta buy that. Thank you, vamsi!

My-o-my!

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/GAMES/large/Asstxtscr_004-large.jpg

Awesome!! Look at that, can't wait to get my hands on him!


----------



## prat (Feb 6, 2010)

I have Xfire and it is fully updated.Please could you tell me full process and also your xfire id's in pm.Please do provide it.Mine is pratyushanand.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 6, 2010)

@nvidiageek, sorry... I didn't paid attention to your post on 04-02-2010, 06:24 PM.

I completed It now.. It took me 26 hours to beat ME and I have to admit that I was in haste while playing the game.. I didn't went exploring the maps. Just point-to-point navigation. And add, 25 side missions to the bag. 

I stopped Borderlands, Bioshock and Half Life 2 to complete this. And hey, I have saboteur too in my to-do list. I completed Jail Break Mission in The Saboteur.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2010)

Almost completed FO3 alien ship quest. That drone guin was really awesome. Now the only objective left is to deal the the captain of the ship - but I'm unable to find any to reach him - will find hard today though 

Dark sector - discovered a church and cleaned hoards of mutants and proceeding more


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2010)

> I have Xfire and it is fully updated.Please could you tell me full process and also your xfire id's in pm.Please do provide it.Mine is pratyushanand.


Install Cod MW1, start xfire, select servers, under cod mw select any server you wanna play with and click join, and enjoy. If you get kicked join another server. My id is:- jojothedragon.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 6, 2010)

Played Heavy Rain OMG !!! thats the only thing i can say


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2010)

half life2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 6, 2010)

Need for Speed SHIFT
Aliens vs. Predator Demo. Predator Fs the universe!! Awesome! I'm gonna get it! Great work, Rebellion! Can't wait for 16th!

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Some screens from *hell!* 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-43-23-13.jpg
Yeah.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-45-14-84.jpg
Those will be real in DX11, know what I mean?

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-51-13-75.jpg
Got no time to reload....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-47-00-49.jpg
...ooo! Sh*t! This happened while reloadin'.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-57-50-02.jpg
No words.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AvP2010-02-0612-54-51-03.jpg
I'm good. 

It's awesome! This Beta is good. Can't imagine how awesome this game'll be with my Fermi! Woohoo!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2010)

^looks nice. I'll have to think about getting it after all my fav games are in my pc.
Anyway now at chp. 3 in World of Goo and reached new haven in Borderlands.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 6, 2010)

me too played AVP mp demo today..its freaking awesome, playing with marine sucks big time, walks too slow....predator??..no words!  coming to alien, im in love with the aliens, they sprint so fast that marine will fooled like ****!...haha...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2010)

does stalker call of pripyat requires its predecessors to be installed.
or is it a stand alone version.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a standalone.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply.actually on a site they mentioned that you require its previous version installed.so i was confused.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2010)

Stuck at the doorway to the Bridge - but I need to get access through that door to defeat the alien captain - just read on fallout wikia that if sally does not opens this up it's bug so they are suggesting :



> 'tcl' cheat to get through the door and finish the DLC.



Going to use cheatcode in entire FO3 for the first time 

On Darksector -after the church yard there was big monster took down a robot of the bugging soldiers. Now I've entered another room in the church to fight with that monster but he keeps on throwing bolders at me but I will take down that monster anyway for sure


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

^ I used only one cheat in Fallout 3. It was 'tgm' 

Got Mass Effect 2. I have got one word for it 'Awesome'. I was carried away by the Original one. But this one is twice as good as the original one. The presentation is excellent. the seamless switching between CGI, Real time rendering cut scenes and the game play is almost unbelievable. There are lot of details provided to the character animations in cut scenes. Especially in engine rendered scenes.

For all the people who are thinking to grab it.. I will solidly recommend you Grabbing the First one before playing this. I have played ME2 for one hour.. and there are lot of references to the first one.

And might I add.. There is a hot chick in the game who is a doc! considering that there were none in the first one 

Off to the game now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 7, 2010)

Only handicap uses cheats


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

Call me a handycap then. 

It won't hurt you to use cheats for li'l novelty. After completing the games like GTA IV, just try to play with cheats and you know how it will feel.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2010)

*www.sharkysgames.com/games/173/riff-master-2.html

A guitar hero clone 
Strap your keyboard around your neck for a better experience.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 7, 2010)

Finished World of Goo. This is one super cool and awesome 2D game with a awkward story. Very beautifully made and amazingly creative puzzle game. 9/10 from me.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




> Call me a handycap then.
> 
> It won't hurt you to use cheats for li'l novelty. After completing the games like GTA IV, just try to play with cheats and you know how it will feel.


Some gamers have Honor. Cheating is like breaking a major gaming principle. That applies for me.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 7, 2010)

Then there is no point in playing the game when you use cheats


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

haha.. dear honorable gamers.. Keep your honor and points with you . For some games, after beating the game I play them with cheats for fun... Like GTA Vice City, San Andreas,IV, God of War, Max Payne, etc. And I don't use cheats in my main campaign though. If i got li'l bored by things.. I will play the game with cheats that might be a completely new game or a game which will not be saved. 

According to me a real way of honoring a game is Purchasing it . And not by playing and beating it in Ultra Hard difficulty without using cheats.

P.S: No offense meant to any one.

Mass Effect 2 Progress..

Just released 'JACK'y girl from prison. But she ran away even without thanking me. As the shepherd has a serious business to sort with jack. I am after her arse. Brought down a big Jackal in the way. This game is totally Awesome. I didn't even noticed that i have been playing this game 8 hours today.

Another Sincere request.. Please don't go for this if you have not played the first one. There are hundreds of references to the characters, Incidents, Actions which were happened in the previous one.

Any other people playing Mass Effect 2?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2010)

driving water boat in half life2 was more thrilling than driving snow mobile in mw2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Half life 2 is a real master piece!...my all time fav game..followed by halo series!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2010)

^^you may be right currently i am in level 4 in halflife2.

only episode1 was not that good.
yes i also loved halo1 and 2.dam it they should release halo3 for pc also.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah.. Water Boat episode is one of the best episodes in my gaming life. The Whole level is a adrenaline pumping action.

Snow mobile ride could have been great.. But thanks to 2 minute run. To get sufficient amount of fun outta snow mobile. I played it 5 times.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 7, 2010)

MW2 was great..but i felt like it was like a south indian commercial movie!
But hans zimmer's sound track and sound was what blown me away..

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

@quan..dude halo 3 is coming for PC...i heard that they're tweaking the graphics adding ODST's mp maps too...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> @quan..dude halo 3 is coming for PC...i heard that they're tweaking the graphics adding ODST's mp maps too...



lol dude i remember posting quite similar thing in one of my previous posts.

i have also read that its coming but still no official confirmation news.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday ETHAN_HUNT.
BTW congoon 6000+ posts


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright guys if anybody is having extra beta keys for bad company2 then *please* pm me.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2010)

about cheats in games : cheat ruins the game play fun if you are going to use it for your your 1st game play but after completing the game using cheats are a real fun  but I had to use cheat in mother ship zeta ( fo3 dlc pack ) to override a bug :

Here read about all the bugs it has :
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Mothership_Zeta_bugs

=====================================================

BTW, completed that DLC pack and now I'm in point look out. It's really hard to neutralize those tribes in that mansion but I'm clearing them anyway


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

I should say that I am completely hooked up with Mass Effect 2. My play time reached 13 hours with in a day. 

Went to Planet Haestrom to recruit 'Tali'. One of the Quarian that can be found in the first game. Without surprise..I witnessed hoards of geth. Now... slamming their arses.  

Luckily today is bandh for educational institutions in our district. So, will spend another 10 hours on it 

I read many Online articles in various sites that the Mass Effect 2 is over hyped and don't deserve what it is actually getting from gaming community. It is obvious for me now.. that they are hardcore irrational PS3 fan boys.

I really like RPG games. I didn't gave up on any RPG title in the middle. I played Fallout 3  until I reach Some Water Research facility along with few bunch of scientists. Later I got bored. I know that I am now sounding like a noob. But really, I don't know what was the reason. I will give Fallout 3 another hit when I am done with Commander Shepherd.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 8, 2010)

Started ME2 last night its just awesome.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2010)

Just played ME so will start ME2 after sometime, no doubt its gonna be awesome


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 update...

Just Solved Miranda's Personal prob. It involved Rescuing her sister from Mercs. I am one step closer to the ritual with Miranda 

This game is just getting bigger and better.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2010)

*Battlefield bad company2 beta*

*i46.tinypic.com/21awxuf.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/20k27ox.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/67m8w6.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/24ycrcj.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2bsmzc.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2wf3csk.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/opwjr9.jpg

congratulations this game seems to be heavily cpu dependent.


----------



## dtox (Feb 8, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Wait... imma post a kickass screen of what I did in Sims 3 yesterday .
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2641/3881412084_1eda45b925_b.jpg
> 
> LOL, that's my player's offsprings. I wasn't able to capture all of them in the shot but just to answer your unasked questions, there are total 28 in number. And no, my Sim is not married .



LOL.. you seem to fancy "Hum sau hamaare do sau" . I am playing mass effect 1 by the way.. amazing game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2010)

^Where the hell's Social? I miss him. 

BTW, I got ME2, people. I guess I'll play ME after playin' ME2, no problem, right? I'll play ME like Halo: Reach, know what I mean? Like a prequel. Can't wait to play ME2.

@quan: I tried to get a beta key but failed . How's it anyway? I'm droolin'!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2010)

^^for beta key search fileplay.i also received mine today only.

search the net people with 4870x2 and c2ds also getting 40-45fps only at maxed out settings.

people with quad core or higher seems to enjoy more.

anyways the multiplayer seems good but for me not as good as mw2 multiplayer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Where the hell's Social? I miss him.
> 
> BTW, I got ME2, people. I guess I'll play ME after playin' ME2, no problem, right? I'll play ME like Halo: Reach, know what I mean? Like a prequel. Can't wait to play ME2.
> 
> @quan: I tried to get a beta key but failed . How's it anyway? I'm droolin'!



I told you before and I'm telling you again, If you go to ME2 with out playing it's predecessor, you have to get used to hugging, chatting, fighting with the people whom you have never met. In the same hand.. If you have played ME, It would be a fantastic experience to witness all those characters you have saved.

First Play ME and then ME2.

There are hundreds of references to the first game. And the plot is directly related to the first one. So, you will end up like, watching First half of the movie after it's second half.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2010)

^But, I'll have to wait another week! By that time, my exams'll start! Tell me what to play now. I have only SHIFT and GTR2 in my PC. I'll play it as a prequel, no matter what.

@quan: How're the animations? Reloadin' and NPCs'?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't Emphasize it more than that.If you think that you can enjoy the movie by seeing pre interval  after post interval..fine then. Play as you wish


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2010)

^Okay. Installin' ME2 now!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan: How're the animations? Reloadin' and NPCs'?


atleast see what are you asking geek.

come on geek its a MULTIPLAYER there is no npc.lol.

anyways other things such as animations loading etc etc seems quite normal as it should be in  any multiplayer game.

the gfx is very good.though you can play only one level in it but from that it seems it a bit better than mw2. and the background music is good too.

you can refer the video here.*www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0zuE85ArWE

except bad optimisation other things seems ok.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2010)

^That's what I asked. The graphics. Relodin' ammo animations and runnin' and all that. 

Install Mass Effect 2. Gotta frag! Let's see how awesome this game is.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Oh....My...God!!! Awesome, BioWare, just awesome! Mass Effect 2's out o' this world! Cutscenes, graphics, this IS my game people. Glad I didn't waste 20k + 2.5k for PS3 and Uncharted 2. No offense for PS3 users. Just sayin' this game's darn good, the cinematics are just like Uncharted 2. It's like a Star Trek movie! I forgot to take screenies. Will play ME and then play ME2. I don't know who the hell are Reapers, Quarians & most of all, the Citadel. I will play ME, vamsi.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i must say ME2 is better than UC2


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn it you guys, looks like i will have to start playing the game already !!!!! Grrr.. 
I was thinking of taking a small break from gaming and study some new stuff.  
I am addicted to games


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2010)

@geek,

told ya. I didn't even had a intention to play Mass Effect even after the release of Mass Effect 2. But reviews pushed me to get the ME2, and at the same time I noticed tarey_g playing Mass Effect. So, I decided to get ME First. Else, i would have jumped into ME2 just like you did. No one warned me though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 9, 2010)

Just Completed Jacob's Loyalty mission in ME2. The story is getting deeper and darker. My playtime just reached 23 Hours. quite a achievement with in less than 2 days(40 hours to be precise) 

Going to sleep now. I think I will complete Rest of the crew's Loyalty missions tomorrow.

BTW, I will be having Fallout 3 with in 3 days. During which I can complete ME2. Yet another RPG title waiting to be brought down.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2010)

point lookout - Defended that mansion from tribes and discovered a church like thing and now going to extract a fruit or something like that from a giant punga fruit to gain access into that church and on the way I got a "moonshine" drink and a quest from an old lady


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2010)

@tarey: Don't become like me. Too addicted to games. I feel there's nothin' other than gamin'! Sh*t!

Can't wait till ME. ME2's too awesome!

So, vamsi, how many hrs. a day have you been playin' this kickass(!) game?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 9, 2010)

Can someone suggets some games for me.

I liked and played crysis, farcry 1 and 2, GTA 4.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2010)

> Can someone suggets some games for me.
> 
> I liked and played crysis, farcry 1 and 2, GTA 4.


Play crysis warhead, the seboteur, borderlands.

Anyway now continuing my quest in Borderlands, abt 2 days for ME2. Anyway i can't play it even if i fully dwnld it coz my big bro's having exams, so i'll download all the games releasing and play after my bro's exams are finished. Till then i'll be playing old rusted games and multiplayer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tarey: Don't become like me. Too addicted to games. I feel there's nothin' other than gamin'! Sh*t!
> 
> Can't wait till ME. ME2's too awesome!
> 
> So, vamsi, how many hrs. a day have you been playin' this kickass(!) game?



I played it for 12 Hours on Sunday and 11 Hours Yesterday. I got the game at Sunday 8AM.

Any way, just now returned from college. dblclik'ing ME2 Shout cut


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ 8 a. m. in the morning - god bless torrents 

BTW, on point lookout - drank some **** from the big punga ( before reaching there neutralizing those mirelurks was real fun ) tree and after everything comes tinted with red and there was bobble heads all over the place of that sacred land. After some time I saw guy with some sort of big thing and later he talks to me there was a big explosion and I was out in the point lookout.

Wenet to the church and talked to Nadine and got the key to those tribe leaders hideout and when I visited him ( before that I visited the ghoul in the mansion ) and he told he is not the main leader so I talked with that weird looking machine 

BTW, listened to that agents audio tape and now going to see what happened to him and after that I will complete the main quest anyway


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2010)

^ No, I bought it from STEAM


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2010)

^Legit!? Or what?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yo, I asked if he bought a legit copy through Steam. I ain't sayin' Steam offers non-legit games. I thought he was kiddin' 'cause of the smiley. 

Why do you always have to be so aggressive?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 10, 2010)

Addicted to mercenaries 2 co-op, explosive fun


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 10, 2010)

ME 2...nothing else...I m working in an MNC...and my weekdays starting from 7:30 am, and most of the day I reached my flat at 11 PM. I bought ME2 last Friday. I did not sleep the entire night, and for the last few days I am playin git like crazy...I have already recruited. THANE, and got loyalty from all of them. Only 2 are left to recruit. Tonight I will recruit them. From last Saturday, I have slept 3-4 hours on an average. Set a target for myself-have to finish ME2 by Friday...9PM...lets c...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2010)

@quan: No offense, budd. Let it be. And it ain't topgear, it's vamsi_krishna, OK? Got it?

Anyway, addicted to Mass Effect 2 & AvP Demo. Both are too awesome!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't fight lets play.

Anyone having issues with cookies of forums iI have to login each time , seems some problem with cookies after upgrade of forums


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, sometimes it really becomes difficult for me to read NVIDIAgeek's posts.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan: No offense, budd. Let it be. And it ain't topgear, it's vamsi_krishna, OK? Got it?
> 
> Anyway, addicted to Mass Effect 2 & AvP Demo. Both are too awesome!



only no offence understood. rest  ok let me rephrase that. geek that similey is there because topgear thought he(vamsi) got it through torrents.

anyways leave it. again sorry that i intervened.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2010)

First of all, Sorry for trying to talk in a funny way. I think I have  managed create confusion though that post. And led created a fighting spree among members.

I said that I bought it through STEAM. Actually, I ain't.

I got it though a content distribution service which is mostly used by our gaming community members.

Sorry.. I swear again not to joke. 

Finally, Sorry quan, for letting you down. You thought of me in a good way. thanks. Keep the opinion up. Coz..  i am going to buy this game from nextworld.in with in few days.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> @quan: No offense, budd. Let it be. And it ain't topgear, it's vamsi_krishna, OK? Got it?
> 
> Anyway, addicted to Mass Effect 2 & *AvP Demo*. Both are too awesome!



lolwut!!! Addicted to demo!!!!! How long is the demo! Five hours!!!


Mass Effect 2 Update:

Completed Loyalty missions of all team mates. Now... I reached the pre climax moment. Play time is just above 26 hours. This is sure a long journey than that of Original Mass Effect.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2010)

^^no prob but you should have put some other appropriate similey.it is a bit confusing.

ok geek i dont know how many times before i have told that but sorry again.

i think now you must have got your target.on whom to fume(just kiddin).lets delete our previous posts.

lol!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 10, 2010)

Mass Effect [PC] Nice game!
Uncharted 2[PS3] Can't tell how much I love this game.

Waiting for Heavy Rain.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm.. apart from visuals & voice act nothing excite me about UC2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 10, 2010)

Yo Dinjo!! Heavy Rain!! Phuc! Irresistible! Darn! Is the demo comin' out tomorrow?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2010)

Probably on the last level of Dante's Inferno. Once I'm done with this, hope to resume either Mass Effect or Gears of War 2, both of which are pending big time. Not to mention, I also got BioShock 2 and can't decide which should take the priority first. 

Fookin' backlog!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2010)

^^i think you forgot to answer my pm.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

Just brought Mass Effect 2 Down on Normal Difficulty. The game was stunning. My playtime is just above 32 hours. Not bad


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2010)

Point Lookout - Now completeing the mission of that chinese agent but stuck at a part where I've to activate some flower pots near the mansion in this sequence 1-3-2-3-4-4-3  I tried every combination but it's not working 

Dark Sector - Defeated colossus  Damn ! it was one hell of a fight and then met with nadia and later kicked that soldier from his mech and I got to ride in it and it was fun. After that blasted a helicopter with missile launcher and now I'm into that hole. Will explore more today


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 11, 2010)

Heavy Rain demo is already out last week where you have to solve a puzzle and get promotional code i have already played it and its awesome.Its on PSN from today onwards for all.


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just brought Mass Effect 2 Down on Normal Difficulty. The game was stunning. My playtime is just above 32 hours. Not bad



congrats...so do u manage 2 save Shepard in the end?...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2010)

quan chi said:
			
		

> ^^i think you forgot to answer my pm.


I did read your PM, however, I couldn't recollect any games. No other games to complete? 

Started BioShock 2 as well. With everything maxed out and V-Sync ON, getting 60fps constantly. The cut-scenes are extremely poor in quality, wonder what caused 2K to render it in low quality? 

Can anyone remind me if we could sprint in BioShock? I have a very short memory and had completed this game 2 yeas ago. Now that I'm playing Bioshock 2 and assuming the role of Big Daddy, I can't sprint and it's really annoying having to walk around in rapture.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2010)

Heavy Rain Demo isn't on PSN yet. Just checked it out.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2010)

it seems battlefield bad company2 has beaten mw2 multiplayer.people are liking it more than mw2.

but i think bad company2 has everything except style which mw2 has.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 11, 2010)

You will need UK Account for this
@Sunny
*kotaku.com/5464839/want-the-heavy-rain-demo-right-now-heres-how-[update]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

ratzee199 said:


> congrats...so do u manage 2 save Shepard in the end?...



Yes.. Managed to save the shepherd. He caught the jet with a huge leap of faith.

But What i felt bad is.. I didn't had romance with Miranda. Man.. this sucks  . I came to know that to have romance with Miranda.. you have to take lot of care while talking to her.. and take her while rescuing subject zero.. and should speak in her favor when she had a quarrel with subject zero.

I managed to do all the things.But I didn't took her to the Subject Zero rescue mission.And Didn't had the chance to watch Unreal Engine 3 rendered boobies


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 11, 2010)

> Point Lookout - Now completeing the mission of that chinese agent but stuck at a part where I've to activate some flower pots near the mansion in this sequence 1-3-2-3-4-4-3 I tried every combination but it's not working


Look at the flowers with those special sunglasses you found in the bathroom of the safe house, you should be able to see the yellow bands and act accordingly.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2010)

@vamsi: He ain't a shepherd for God's sake!  He's Shepard! I know you were jokin' with that Steam thingy. Joke like I joke.  BTW, I'll do what you did with Shepard, know what I mean?

@quan: I don't fume anyone even if someone puts a fire on my a$$. I won't lose my cool! I'll think of Crysis 2 :C_cool:.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Yo Dinjo!! Heavy Rain!! Phuc! Irresistible! Darn! Is the demo comin' out tomorrow?



 Good sarcasm. No offense.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

@nvidia, do you think that I didn't even know his name even after spending 50 hours of my life with him??? I like to call him that way.Even the name of my character in ME1 is Shepherd Shepard.


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

yeahh. now am playin CoD :MOdern warfare 2...juz started it..........an absolute fan..finished CoD :5 last week


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2010)

@vamsi: You didn't understand. Sorry.

Currently playin' AvP Demo. Great game. And ME2 too. It's awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2010)

^
You're bragging about ME2's awesomeness in every post of yours. Got something new?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

@nvidia,

come on.. what is there to ask for sorry! i was cool there. Note that, I will not be fired up with the online conversation no matter what is the conversation.

No offense To NvidiaGeek,

the thing I noted about NvidiaGeek is that,

 He will say.. 'darn Ezio! Phuc Altair! Droolin Roach!!! SHIFT!!!! EA ye'r Awesome!!!! Irresistible nomand!!!!' 

And one member will yell at him 'Grow up' 

Nvidiageek will say 'Can't I even express my views in godforsaken forum! The forum is going down any way!!!'

Another guy shows up and takes a li'l bhagavadgeetha class relating to ' irresistible Nomad!' thingy

and Nvidiageek will say 'I won't bother you again'

This was quite a time ago. He changed a lot now. We are seeing less 'Irressistable Nomad!' thingy posts. Good going nvidia. Keep the Attitude up.

 The only thing that is needs to change now is 'MW2 MP is awesome!' and getting stuck with AvP demo! Is this demo that long that a gamer can stuck on it!!!!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 11, 2010)

What about Eziho ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm playing some old games, H.A.W.X, DMC4 and Ninja Blade.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2010)

@Sun: New? Ye askin' me!? Nothin', budd, nothin'. Just CoD4 MP, ME2 and AvP Demo. Maybe AvP Demo's new.

@vamsi: If ye ask me, AvP Demo's all I got. I didn't play RE5, RF: G, Dragon Age, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, you want a list? Here's some: DMC series, Battlefield series, Splinter Cell series. Hell! I wasted my bucks with Empire: Total War and TDU. Anyway, I'm just a guy who plays VGs just for fun of it but Crysis and AC got me all wrong.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2010)

Just finished Heavy Rain demo. One word, awesome!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 11, 2010)

Completing bounty board missions in Borderlands and at the main quest The Final Piece. 
This game has so many weapons that i barely get a chance to use a new weapon because new weapons pops up suddenly and i also keep getting new weapons from missions.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Completing bounty board missions in Borderlands and at the main quest The Final Piece.
> This game has so many weapons that i barely get a chance to use a new weapon because new weapons pops up suddenly and i also keep getting new weapons from missions.


You can firm weapons if you like, just do this:
1.Go to new haven and open all the 5 chests there.
2.Save and quit to main menu, reload game and search all 5 chests again, you'll find good weapons every once in a while and also sell the rest to earn cash.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2010)

finished half life2.amazing game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Look at the flowers with those special sunglasses you found in the bathroom of the safe house, you should be able to see the yellow bands and act accordingly.



Thanks for the info but I've completed that anyway yesterday 

BTW, Destroyed that damn robobrain calvert and got a key from desmond as gift and there found a weapon something named like microwave emiter. Met with Nadia at the boat and returned to capital wasteland and thus completing the entire fallout 3 with all DLC packs I guess 

Dark Sector - Explored that hole cretaed by that destroyed ( by me ) chopper and there were some mutants in the cages. Went past those and saw a alien like mutant but it escaped and the room was filling with water and I got only 10 mins to get out from there. Got out from that drowning ship anyway and this 10 mins were quiet challenging and fun to play 

Now I'm at chapter 6 and saw some new mutants who keeps throwing on something at Hayden but as it was around 11.10 PM I had to stop gameplay. Will continue today


----------



## Nithu (Feb 12, 2010)

quan chi said:


> finished half life2.amazing game.



ya... its an amazing game... but its very old now...
when Half-Life 2: Episode 3 gonna release??...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Some where in the middle of 2011. It is not officially confirmed yet. But rumors are that valve will talk about it in E3 this year


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @nvidia,
> 
> ....getting stuck with AvP demo! Is this demo that long that a gamer can stuck on it!!!!!



I am playing avp demo on weekends..its fun!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2010)

Nithu said:


> ya... its an amazing game... but its very old now...
> when Half-Life 2: Episode 3 gonna release??...



games like this never gets old.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^And Crysis too. *For me*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 12, 2010)

> games like this never gets old.


I got The Orange Box. Played HL2:E2 and the game kept not responding in the cave with those glow worms. So i uninstalled it. Maybe i'll install it again.



> You can firm weapons if you like, just do this:
> 1.Go to new haven and open all the 5 chests there.
> 2.Save and quit to main menu, reload game and search all 5 chests again, you'll find good weapons every once in a while and also sell the rest to earn cash.


Thanks for the info. I do that once in a while. But now that special crate which you get 
by rescuing that new haven claptrap does not spawn weapons anymore. Now i'm going after Steele. Got a new eradin weapon which says "Pew! Pew! Pew!" and another one which says "101001001001001101" and another sniper "The Legend of Orion Lives". I love snipers. At level 35 now.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2010)

> I got The Orange Box. Played HL2:E2 and the game kept not responding in the cave with those glow worms. So i uninstalled it. Maybe i'll install it again.



though i didnt encountered that problem.but heres what you can try.

1.try to patch it.
2.save the game just before that problem or level.and then load from it.
3.start from that chapter again.(unfortunately)

half life2 is also filled with bugs.i have also encountered several bugs in it.

btw episode two is the best.ep1 is skippable..but to enjoy half life2 fully. playing it in proper sequence is recommended.as episode1 starts from where hlf2 ends and same goes for episode2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

How is the game 'The Void'? Any one played it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

Playing Silent Hill: Shattered Memories on Wii. Creepy and fun


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

Will download BC2 Beta and try out. BTW, any of you guys playin' MW2 MP? I guess nobody bought it, know what I mean?


----------



## Nithu (Feb 12, 2010)

Playing BioShock... awesome game...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 12, 2010)

New god of war 3 video is EPIC


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Halo: Reach's new video is more *EPIC-er!*

*www.gamesthirst.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/halo-vs-god-of-war-nice-logo.jpg
Which side are you? Definitely *left!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

Master Chief can stay in his lonely corner of the galaxy and eat his galactic Apple pie. Kratos kicks royal arse!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^And shaves his ugly beard with "royal" blade.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL! Krotos rips Medusa's head apart.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2010)

^Let's have a noob versus, OK? Just for fun. 

Master Chief's Gravity Hammer shakes Kratos' a$$!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 12, 2010)

Got Mass Effect 2. So what do you expect me to say? Stop thinking, you know i'm gonna say its Awweesomeeee. Totally killer game.


----------



## Manunited (Feb 12, 2010)

COD Modern Warfare 2
Veteran difficulty 
second sun:day 5

love its story...never seen such a good FPS


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

Noob versus????Let's open the doors to the hell then.. who wants a fight against Kratos? Master Chief? A person who can't even speak!!!!

What will Master Chief do when he has to face the person who killed The three sisters of fate Clothos, Lahkesis,Atropos .. that weave, determine the length and cut the fabric of life!

Kratos has survived even the Wrath of Zeus, Ripped Medusa's Head, Killed Hydra, Whooped Perseus ass, Controlled Steeds of Fate in Chariot of time, has Atlas, Gaia, Cronos, Prometheus in his side. 

Kratos is capable of shaking the very ground that one stays on with Atlas Quake, Can Pass through the time swiftly using Amulet of Fate, Pegasus Comes even before kratos whistles.

After all kratos had sex(mini game) with 4 women. I feel sorry for Master Cheif.. as he didn't had chance to get laid.

P.S: I have utmost respect to Master Chief.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2010)

Hell yeah! Krotos can also cook maggi! What more can you ask for?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2010)

> Master Chief? A person who can't even speak!!!!


he can speak and has a good voice.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

^ sorry. But most of the time.. he keeps silent. Would it kill him to yell 'Eat this, Biach' when killing a enemy? Kratos is real good at that.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2010)

^^actually comparing the two is not proper both are of completely different genre.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

I know that . It would be completely Irrational.

Comparing Prince of Persia with Kratos will be fine or 

Comparing Master Chief with Nomad or Gordon Freeman.

Gordon Freeman Kicks Master Chief arse where Master Chief whoops nomad's arse.

Tell that to those who started this n00b fight


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of chernobyl.*

guys this game is becoming irritating due to the frequent pauses(no stutter).

after moving for few minutes/seconds the game pauses a bit.-noprefetch dosent seems to solve it. 

*i50.tinypic.com/9gh548.jpg


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 13, 2010)

hehehe guys leave this kid alone... it seems this guy has nothing except some over hyped feelings of some games.. i dont blame him, he has been playing Crysis and AC since ages..

@quanchi: never had any issue with this game. but having the same prob as urs in Call of Pripyat...


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2010)

Currently in Chapter 7 in Dark Sector 

BTW, played Avatar - The Game a little bit and talked with Dalton and he said to activate some sort of signal.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 13, 2010)

Will be playing Fight Night RounD 4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2010)

Probably on the last level of Dante's Inferno. Passed through all 8 tests that Beatrice put forward and were not pleasant tasks at all. Freed her soul and Lucifer's hold. Now I guess it's the final boss battle. Then I should be done with it.

Also played Mass Effect last night, defeated the Krogan Battlemaster and now off to Feros.

Gears of War 2 and BioShock 2 still on hold.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 13, 2010)

Master Chief's a silent killer & he ain't a "bad" guy like Kratos, killin' God isn't nice, know what I mean? Ye play as a antagonist but he's a protagonist. I wish I knew more of Master Chief. Nomad kicks that ol' Gordon's balls and Master Chief ain't got the "thing" to whoop Nomad's a$$, that too with Nanosuit 2, even Kratos can't rip through his armor with them blades. As I said, it's just for fun. Don't make this a heated argument and say I ain't got no brain or somethin'. 

BTW, playin' MW2 MP and ME2. Superb games!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 13, 2010)

Done with Killzone 2 RaDec fight.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 13, 2010)

Finished Mass effect 2 - Awesome game but story line is not good as 1st part , finally had miranda hmmm gr8!!

starting BIOSHOCK 2 now


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Master Chief's a silent killer & he ain't a "bad" guy like Kratos, killin' God isn't nice, know what I mean? Ye play as a antagonist but he's a protagonist. I wish I knew more of Master Chief. Nomad kicks that ol' Gordon's balls and Master Chief ain't got the "thing" to whoop Nomad's a$$, that too with Nanosuit 2, even Kratos can't rip through his armor with them blades. As I said, it's just for fun. Don't make this a heated argument and say I ain't got no brain or somethin'.
> 
> BTW, playin' MW2 MP and ME2. Superb games!



Strange that you are the only one who thinks that nomad kicks gordon's ass. Coz.. in gamespot's Best game character of all time contest.. gordon free man kicked even super mario where Nomand didn't even made it to the semi finals. Now.. that's what people think about nomad ang gordon.

Wait.. Did i ever mentioned that you didn't have brain???


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The cut-scenes are extremely poor in quality, wonder what caused 2K to render it in low quality?




i have not played bioshock.only completed its demo. therefore i am unable to get what bioshock2 is telling. lol.

btw i didnt encountered any cutscene till now.i think the cutscenes are rendered in realtime.what ever is that they are not that poor.
but yes i think the quality of bioshock was better than bishock2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2010)

quan chi said:


> btw i didnt encountered any cutscene till now.i think the cutscenes are rendered in realtime.what ever is that they are not that poor.
> but yes i think the quality of bioshock was better than bishock2.


It's not rendered in real time, that I can guarantee. If you have started BioShock 2, then the intro cut-scene itself is of blocky quality.

Completed Dante's Inferno. The last boss battle took me around 2-3 hours to complete. Died countless times trying to figure out the attack patterns. The 2nd form was the most punishing one, but somehow button mashed my way through it. I enjoyed the game, it was not as bad as the reviews elsewhere had bashed it to be.

Now resuming Mass Effect.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's not rendered in real time, that I can guarantee. If you have started BioShock 2, then the intro cut-scene itself is of blocky quality.



intro cutscene.... that one of the little sisters comes out showing big daddy her doll which resembles him...etc etc..well i found it was quite ok.but the rendering at the later stages(where the game starts) were not that good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

Completed Borderlands. Was one heck of a long game. Ending was no as good as the game story tells you so is was a little disappointed. The weapons and the open environment gameplay were the real merits of this game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of chernobyl.*
> 
> guys this game is becoming irritating due to the frequent pauses(no stutter).
> 
> ...



That's an awesome game - ah! I remember playing it as it was my first RPG type game 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Strange that you are the only one who thinks that nomad kicks gordon's ass. Coz.. in gamespot's Best game character of all time contest.. gordon free man kicked even super mario where Nomand didn't even made it to the semi finals. Now.. that's what people think about nomad ang gordon.
> 
> Wait.. Did i ever mentioned that you didn't have brain???



Yup, Gordon Freeman is way more popular and you can find freeman in S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of chernobyl and I've a screenshot of him.

But as every one has personal choices I prefer max payne 



damngoodman999 said:


> Finished Mass effect 2 - Awesome game but story line is not good as 1st part , finally had miranda hmmm gr8!!
> 
> starting BIOSHOCK 2 now



Thinking about getting ME2 and Bioshock 2

BTW, can I install bioshock 2 without net or it's like bioshock where I faced some really irritating probs while installing ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, can I install bioshock 2 without net or it's like bioshock where I faced some really irritating probs while installing ??


Nope. It should work without Internet connection or at least should install. Not sure if it would ask for a release date check.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> That's an awesome game - ah! I remember playing it as it was my first RPG type game
> Yup, Gordon Freeman is way more popular and you can find freeman in S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of chernobyl and I've a screenshot of him.


:CiobarAstonished::flu-surprised4: now thats an awesome thing you have told.
can you please tell me where and when can i find him.currently i am in level2.
where i met Cordon to get info about Strelok.some bandits were surrounding him and had to kill them.

the level is something like Agroprom Papers.

btw yes freeman is most popular due to his infamous crowbar and powerful gravity gun.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2010)

^^Gordon is at the place in a tunnel where you have to escort a scientist. You will get a "big ben" pistol in that tunnel.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2010)

^^thanks that means i have a lot more to go.

lol this game has 6 different endings!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2010)

@ *Ethan_Hunt* - Thanks for the reply buddy 

@ quan chi - The game has only one true ending .. just don't wish any thing from that wish granter. Just get past it using a door upstairs near of it. But you will find that door locked. For this door to open you have to meet a old guy for the second time as he will tell you a location of a PDA which is somewhere in a hotel. 

When you go past that door there will be teleporters all around. Read a good walkthrough  

Here's screenshot of freeman 

*i48.tinypic.com/2lm1b2r.jpg


*The OLD man* 
*i49.tinypic.com/2wqbl00.jpg

*Wish Granter* 
[IMG]*i45.tinypic.com/344tljr.jpg[/IMG]

*The Door ( Locked )*
*i47.tinypic.com/2ef3o8y.jpg

*The Door ( opened )*
*i45.tinypic.com/2lkeek1.jpg

*The Teleporter ( can be found after going through that door )*
*i49.tinypic.com/20qnyib.jpg

*And here goes my ranking* 
*i48.tinypic.com/2dij5ep.jpg

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------

Dark Sector - Defeated the boss STALKER. This was the most easy to me with a upgraded AKS74 with enferon shells .

After that defeated NEMEsis in the 9th chapter yesterday night around 10.53 P.M. But was surprised to see Nadia in that suit. This fight was to much hard and I've dodge countless times 

Today I will make mezner pay for his dirty works


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2010)

Dark Sector - Defeated the boss STALKER. This was the most easy to me with a upgraded AKS74 with enferon shells .

After that defeated NEMEsis in the 9th chapter yesterday night around 10.53 P.M. But was surprised to see Nadia in that suit. This fight was to much hard and I've dodge countless times 

Today I will make mezner pay for his dirty works


----------



## quan chi (Feb 15, 2010)

^^bloody hell man you posted all the spoilers!! (just kiddin) 
anyways please resize the pics.other members may have problems with it.

btw your rank is awesome.:flu-surprised2: have you completed all the side missions too?

and do we unlock anything by getting the true ending.

lol lol..well had seen the freeman pics in another site.btw i have just entered the tunnel.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

^This is a Russian-developed game, right? Can't wait for Metro 2033. It's looks so much polished and awesome. Anyone givin' me company? I mean, anyone waitin' for it?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 15, 2010)

^^yes its a russian developed game.and its more of a rpg.

anyways currently my location in stalker.

*i45.tinypic.com/2444kyf.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/1409b2s.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/16jltms.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2zjjm0x.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/33y2y6t.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^This is a Russian-developed game, right? Can't wait for Metro 2033. It's looks so much polished and awesome. Anyone givin' me company? I mean, anyone waitin' for it?



you have to take it lightly.. This sounds kinda racism


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

^I ain't pannin' 'em, I'm praisin'! Moreover, I'm thinkin' of learnin' Russian. 

@quan: How's the game? The guns, the graphics & all. Is the atmosphere like Dark Sector? I mean, that creepier, don't tell me Dark Sector ain't at all creepy. It's hell for me!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 15, 2010)

^^its rpg type i have not completed it. just in the middle of it.though i have heard it has few horror elements like mutants.but i have not encountered all of them till now.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 15, 2010)

This bugger took me by surprise.it requires quite a bit of firepower to beat it.shotguns works best.this part of the tunnel was a bit scary due to this invisible mutant.
*i47.tinypic.com/k46s1j.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2aenz9g.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2uixl5h.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

@ quan chi - The tunnel is far away ( eventually you will get it as you progress through the game )

I completed as many as possible but in STALKER side missions will fail if you don't complete them in time.

As far as I know there is nothing inlockable in STALKER as I've completed both shadows of chernobyl and clear sky 

@ NVIDIAGeek - STALKER is a very scary game. As you progress through the game you will encounter different kind of mutants ( some invisible ones too ) and aombies and not to mention soldiers, bandits and other hostiles 

Dark Sector - Made Mezner pay for his dirty works. The last boss fight too much easy IMO. You just need to be patience and run here and there. So the Dark Sector is complete 

DiRT 2- Now I'm at Level 6


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2010)

Went back to Dragon Age origins. I will complete the story + all the DLCs this time. 

Any one has fallout 3 save files that belongs to that water research facility?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2010)

Currently Addicted to:-

Spiderman Friends or Foes [ Playing double player with my 4yr old brother, man he is annoying]
Kung Fu Panda [ Again with my 4yr old brother, helping him pass missions]
Mass Effect [I barely get time]
Mass Effect2 [Play it when my brother goes to sleep, oh! what a relief]


And anybody know what happened to the Mass Effect 2 discussion thread, can't seem to find it and if you find it gimme that link.


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 16, 2010)

assasin creed 2, batman-arkham asylum,modern warfare


----------



## quan chi (Feb 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ quan chi - The tunnel is far away ( eventually you will get it as you progress through the game )
> 
> I completed as many as possible but in STALKER side missions will fail if you don't complete them in time.



yes this makes the game a bit tough..btw i am playing in stalker difficulty but still its a bit tough.



topgear said:


> @ NVIDIAGeek - STALKER is a very scary game. As you progress through the game you will encounter different kind of mutants ( some invisible ones too ) and aombies and not to mention soldiers, bandits and other hostiles



yes its a bit scary in the tunnel.after this invisible mutant.that sharp sound making "psionic" or something like that mutant can make anyone jump out of their seat. man how to kill it everytime it makes the sound grabs you and pull you towards it and kills.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone here on Dark Void?

How's the game. I'm playing it, only in first part, chapter V.
Only damn aliens.

The suit control is not good


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 16, 2010)

completed Bioshock 2 , the story was nice and the best part was its optimization on the pc , throughout the game i got 50 + Fps on my 9800gt .
now moving on to Mass Effect 2 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone here on Dark Void?
> 
> How's the game. I'm playing it, only in first part, chapter V.
> Only damn aliens.
> ...


My advice, ditch the B*tch. It's extremely lousy and no real fun completing the game. Better try BioShock 2 or better yet, play the first part if you haven't already.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> My advice, ditch the B*tch. It's extremely lousy and no real fun completing the game. Better try BioShock 2 or better yet, play the first part if you haven't already.


Hmmm...
I was thinking like that. Its kinda boring. 

I've played Bioshock, its a hell of a game. Very much loved it.
Let me play a few more chapters of Dark Void. Then BioShock2.

B/W, can u tell me any stressbuster game. I want a game without any story and doesn't ask for a bit of my brain involvement. IMO mainly racing games come in it 

No, not GRID, I couldn't control it. Anything else?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2010)

> Anyone here on Dark Void?
> 
> How's the game. I'm playing it, only in first part, chapter V.
> Only damn aliens.
> ...


I'm at the mission of the Collector. The game sucks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> B/W, can u tell me any stressbuster game. I want a game without any story and doesn't ask for a bit of my brain involvement. IMO mainly racing games come in it
> 
> No, not GRID, I couldn't control it. Anything else?


Racing titles isn't my _forte_, so can't recommend any good title for it. The max I could enjoy with any racing title would be Burnout: Revenge for the PS2 and Need for Speed: Most Wanted. 

Have you tried X-Men Origins: Wolverine?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 16, 2010)

I would recommend Gears of War,Burnout Paradise,GhostBusters(Very Funny game)


----------



## quan chi (Feb 16, 2010)

what went wrong here talked to mole.got to this chamber and this message pops up. 

*i46.tinypic.com/2yzmt1y.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/hrifz9.jpg

got that flash drive after this message from that room.

*i46.tinypic.com/kdnat0.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2010)

So, I finally managed to finish Dark Void. Initial impressions were good but the game is a total pile of crap. Don't bother playing it.

Guys tell me some new games too.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So, I finally managed to finish Dark Void. Initial impressions were good but the game is a total pile of crap. Don't bother playing it.
> 
> Guys tell me some new games too.


Hey just a week to go for Very Heavy Rain, I'm punching my bags with Fight Night Round 4.Are you done with Demon's Souls ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2010)

Currently on level 9 in DiRT 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2010)

@sunny, LOL.. now you sound like our fellow buddy.

@all, I requested a Save file of Fallout 3. No one gave a F about it   
Ok.. I am asking again. We will leave Raven City to a water facility along with Our rescued father and some bunch of crazy Meds. I left F3 there. Any one have save file that belongs to that point?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> Currently on level 9 in DiRT 2




Me too , awesome game. Playing with the Xbox 360 controller for PC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 17, 2010)

****,
Heavy rain is out in dubai also in UK


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

One question people, have you seen me say "I completed this game" nowadays? As I remember CoJ: BiB was the last game I said "finally completed". 

Currently addicted to Mass Effect.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2010)

^???!!!
Why should we care?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2010)

^ ah.. typical geek. Plays few missions.. goes gaga over the next installment. CoJ:BiB was out last year. And there were helluva games like 'MW2 MP is awesome'. And yet..he didn't completed a game where as every one has growing backlogs


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2010)

By the time 2010 ends with all those awesome games, nvidiageek would've read a lot of Wiki.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @sunny, LOL.. now you sound like our fellow buddy.
> 
> @all, I requested a Save file of Fallout 3. No one gave a F about it
> Ok.. I am asking again. We will leave Raven City to a water facility along with Our rescued father and some bunch of crazy Meds. I left F3 there. Any one have save file that belongs to that point?


Yeah, I have it but the issue is my Fallout 3 save is about 3GB in size(7 zip ultra brings it down to 172MB so no luck). Juts use cheats to complete to that point, after all its about 7-8 main missions.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2010)

> One question people, have you seen me say "I completed this game" nowadays? As I remember CoJ: BiB was the last game I said "finally completed".
> 
> Currently addicted to Mass Effect.


Thats coz you have a problem , and I think this saying says it:-
"Adhik Machot Bogoli Kona" aka "Too many fish in the pond makes the crane blind"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

^You people are absolutely right. Gotta be selective. Too many games that make my a$$ go.... I don't know. I have already 7 games for 2010 just at the start of this year. SR3's comin', new PoP's comin', *Crysis 2's comin'!!* Lookin' more awesome than ever! DX11! NYC! I'm crazy! 

Jojo, you're right. Too many, too many fishes in my head. Gotta fish 'em out.

@vamsi: Some problem with me. I hate completin' games. When I think back all the games I finished, something happens to me. Anyway, I'm crazy.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 17, 2010)

geek, what this

Heavy Rain - 26th Feb
BFBC2 - 2nd March
Assassins Creed 2 - 6th March
God of War 3 - 16th March
Splinter Cell Conviction - 16th April


----------



## quan chi (Feb 17, 2010)

lol funny thing in stalker.

now where the f*** this guy is looking at lol.
*i47.tinypic.com/2e2fioo.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/24dpx1i.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2010)

Currently at level 12 in Dirt 2


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 18, 2010)

I am on level 16, game is good but the loading times are too long


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2010)

^You'll get bored eventually. Everyone here was impressed at start but became borin' later. 

@dinjo: Don't make me drool like a lunatic.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 18, 2010)

whats your location ? New york ??????


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ phuc nomad!! , because Crysis 2 is set in NY.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2010)

^Yeah, that's why. 

BTW, people who are playin' ME. I need a save where you go to investigate Thorian in Feros. I completed the geth claw thingy in ExoGeni HQ, found Lizbeth's mother and killed that Jeong. They gave me some neuro-degenerator grenades or somethin', but I wasted all my grenades for them darned Thorian Creepers. Please anyone havin' a save file at this level upload & tell me the link. *PLEASE!*


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ phuc nomad!! , because Crysis 2 is set in NY.



i envy tarey_g's intellegence.  
even it didnt occured to me phuc nomad!.


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

Really do not want to see Crysis in a city. Its like when Predator 2 was released. It was in the city. Not good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ I wud have said the same thing if it was some other developer..but its Crytek!!!..and no doubt, the game is gonna be epic. Be ready to take back ur words when the game is released! Way to go Crytek!!!! 

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

The developers say that their main inspirations were the movies 'I am Legend' and 'The Day after Tomorrow'...so we can expect some end of the world kinda moments!


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

^^
I will still play it, even if it is in the sewers...!


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2010)

STALKER can be very funny with its silly bugs


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2010)

Currently at kevel 15 in DiRT 2


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

Still trying to get past the chainsaw dude in RE5. How...???


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

stalker bugs are really stupid.in night when i cant see the enemy then how they can locate my character and shoot precisely.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 19, 2010)

Playing COD MW2. Mind boggling. Runs smooth even on my 8600GT. Worth all the 4 nights!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo, quan, I love those goddarn bugs. It makes me ROFL! In CoD4 MP the animations makes me ROF from my chair. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> BFBC2 - 2nd March
> *Assassins Creed 2 - 6th March*
> Splinter Cell Conviction - 16th April



Dinjo, this got my attention. Didn't read so clearly before. Great news, dinjo. 6th Mar.!? You kiddin'?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

Dawn in stalker.

*inlinethumb46.webshots.com/43373/2490440080105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/46286/2627218240105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/43958/2144307380105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/44595/2478269880105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah i'm correct as its the 6th March UK Release date and 15 march is us release date.

And add to that Yakuza 3


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, quan, I love those goddarn bugs. It makes me ROFL! In CoD4 MP the animations makes me ROF from my chair.



yeah it sure is funny.but due to these sometimes the game becomes difficult unnecessarily.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

*quan chi:*
Is that on Dx10..?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

^^nope they arent.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2010)

@NVIDIAGEEK, I am not trying to be a english teacher here.. Actually, It should be FOCL


----------



## rajat100493 (Feb 19, 2010)

prototype......


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2010)

Level No. 17 in Dirt 2 

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




quan chi said:


> stalker bugs are really stupid.in night when i cant see the enemy then how they can locate my character and shoot precisely.



With the help of night vision equipments


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2010)

^^yeah possible explanation. but i havent got any night vision goggles till now do we get any?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 20, 2010)

god of war 1 using PCSX2..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2010)

How's Heavy Rain doing? I heard it's already out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2010)

CoD4 MP & Mass Effect! AWESOME GAMES!!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 20, 2010)

heavy Rain review up on gamespot.


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2010)

COD:MW2 + Heat Sensing scope gun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2010)

^Yo, AWESOME AVATAR, budd!! THE best movie for me. Waitin' to see how Predators turns out.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2010)

GRAW2 is damn tough.and requires a lot of patience and stealth.and add pathetic save points too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

^ I left that game after at the mission checkpoint where tanks attack you and you need to blow'em up. I found it really lame.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^yeah possible explanation. but i havent got any night vision goggles till now do we get any?



I can't remember any night-vision goggles in STALKER SC but I've read that multiplayer one does have things like night-vision goggles 



> You won't have an unlimited amount of weapons and ammunition at your disposal, either, as the multiplayer portion of the game borrows some of the scavenging concepts from the single-player game. There's an economy in multiplayer. You'll start out with a decent amount of cash, which you can use to buy more powerful weapons (you start with just a pistol), body armor, and equipment, such as *night-vision goggles* and med kits. You earn money for kills, but if you're killed, you'll respawn with none of your gear left, which means that you must dip into your cash reserves. But if you're short of cash, you'll have to either recover a weapon from a fallen player or wait until you earn enough money to outfit again.



*uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/pc/previews/s-t-a-l-k-e-r---shadow-of-chernobyl-eed988.html



quan chi said:


> GRAW2 is damn tough.and requires a lot of patience and stealth.and add pathetic save points too.



Yup, I remember playing GRAW and it's pathetic save points and I think most of the tactical FPS games does demands a lot of patience 

BTW, Level No. 18 in Dirt 2 and got Mass Effect 2 yesterday night


----------



## angie (Feb 21, 2010)

Gears of war 1


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 21, 2010)

Playing Dirt 2, not addicted to it though


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2010)

I just learnt about the Chernobyl Disaster. My, it sure is hell out there. Curious to know, if there are any mutants , I know it's awkward and all, but come on, nobody has gone into the zone of alienation for 23 years. Who knows what's in that zone with radioactivity still high. Thinkin' of gettin' S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl and CoP. 

BTW, goddarn it! That Geth Destroyer is irritatin' me and the only problem with ME is that there aren't many save checkpoints, just like GTA IV, if you die you have start it all fresh. Anyway, this game rocks! Don't know why I missed it.


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2010)

^^
One of the worst disasters in Nuclear History. Really really sad. Caused massive fallout with nuclear heavy rain. Wind just dragged the radiation to other cities. Scary.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2010)

> Curious to know, if there are any mutants



well it depends by mutants what do *you* mean.
Btw yes there are.but if im not wrong then not the type you are thinking of.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 21, 2010)

> I just learnt about the Chernobyl Disaster. My, it sure is hell out there. Curious to know, if there are any mutants , I know it's awkward and all, but come on, nobody has gone into the zone of alienation for 23 years. Who knows what's in that zone with radioactivity still high. Thinkin' of gettin' S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl and CoP.
> 
> BTW, goddarn it! That Geth Destroyer is irritatin' me and the only problem with ME is that there aren't many save checkpoints, just like GTA IV, if you die you have start it all fresh. Anyway, this game rocks! Don't know why I missed it.


If you thinking of getting stalker SOC make sure you update the game immediately nor not at all. I updated the game after many hrs of gameplay and guess what? i get "x.x version save files do not work with x.x version" problem so i uninstalled the game. Damn frustrating.

And in Mass Effect use quick save (F6 by default)to save game. Do it frequently. And after you've eliminated all hostile you will hear "all hostile eliminated" or something similar and quick save your game. Also note that newer quick saves overwrite your previous quick save.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 21, 2010)

COD MW2 was so short!!!!!!!!!!. Took 4 days to get it and finished it in 2 days. But it was a great experience.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2010)

Started playing mass effect 2 from yesterday morning 7.15 AM and played it for one and half an hour and at night played another 50 mins 

BTW, Built my custom character. Choose a origin ( spacer ! ), killed some funny looking robots. Talked with jacob and the cheater doc whom Miranda neutralized !Talked with the illusion man and then went into another planet with two squad members and met with some other alien guy. after some more robot and robot dog killing have to take out a big robot 

Dirt - Level No. 20


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just learnt about the Chernobyl Disaster.



You should watch this documentary feature by Discovery channel ' The battle for Chernobyl ' . I think everyone should watch it, its very well done and after watching it you will see the game from different perspective.

There is also one website called englishrussia.com which has detailed gallary of pics from the city, Google for it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2010)

^Thank you for it, tarey. 

@quan: I mean, mutants like in games, like the one you posted a screen of it earlier. I know, it's impossible, but.......


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Thank you for it, tarey.
> 
> @quan: I mean, mutants like in games, like the one you posted a screen of it earlier. I know, it's impossible, but.......



yeah i know thats why i said not the type you are thinking.

if i remember correctly then its now inhibited by many wild animals.

some rodents found there has dna strong enough to resist the radiation.even similar features were found in some birds too.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 22, 2010)

^^ Even the plants and trees are little different. 
People can take tour of certain parts of Pripyat with officials accompanying them.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2010)

ME2 - Saved archangel in OMEGA and going to recruit him as a team member 
Today I will again go into OMEGA and save the other one.

Dirt 2 - Level No. 21


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Dawn in stalker.
> 
> *inlinethumb46.webshots.com/43373/2490440080105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/46286/2627218240105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/43958/2144307380105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/44595/2478269880105451885S425x425Q85.jpg



Which stalker game it is?
i've only played stalker:SOC and completed at all difficulty levels 
hey do u kno  when will be stalker:call of pripyat coming to pc
or it is already there

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just learnt about the Chernobyl Disaster. My, it sure is hell out there. Curious to know, if there are any mutants , I know it's awkward and all, but come on, nobody has gone into the zone of alienation for 23 years. Who knows what's in that zone with radioactivity still high. Thinkin' of gettin' S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl and CoP.
> 
> BTW, goddarn it! That Geth Destroyer is irritatin' me and the only problem with ME is that there aren't many save checkpoints, just like GTA IV, if you die you have start it all fresh. Anyway, this game rocks! Don't know why I missed it.



:C_lol::C_lol: lol hey what if there are some MUTANTS 
wud u wish to go there and do some stalker kinda stuff??!!?
when i read about the disaster i also thot the same thing

and who knows?!?
u know russia is a communist country 
they like to keep some of their news as private as possible

i

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

btw here is a link to some true facts about the disaster
*www.greenfacts.org/en/chernobyl/index.htm


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2010)

btw here is a link to some true facts about the disaster
*www.greenfacts.org/en/chernobyl/index.htm


----------



## quan chi (Feb 23, 2010)

> Which stalker game it is?


the one which you completed at all difficulty levels.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2010)

"Chernobyl", "Reactor no. 4". Those names sends chills down my spines! Yeah, who the hell knows what's in that zone. I'm thinkin' of ghouls . For me, Russia's a "dark" country, know what I mean? Not "grrrr!" kinda dark, but dark kinda "dark"! 

Anyway, became Commander in CoD4 MP.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

Goddarn yeah! I'm goin' to play as Nomad in Crysis 2! Come on, Crytek and EA!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2010)

Unstoppable gaming 3 weeks + one job hunting 

Completed games in 3 weeks 

1) Dark Void
2) Mass Effect 2 
3) Borderlands 
4) Devil May Cry 4 [ all modes includes SON OF SPARDA ]
5) Xmen Origins Wolverine 
6) Bioshock 2 ( very short single player )


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> For me, Russia's a "dark" country, know what I mean? Not "grrrr!" kinda dark, but dark kinda "dark"!



What a weird thing to say.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2010)

completed games screens !

*img704.imageshack.us/img704/769/bioshock220100223141704.png

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/4282/borderlands201002231420.png

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/7357/devilmaycry4dx102010021j.png

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/559/masseffect2201002231429.png

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5981/shippingpcskygame201002.png


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Just 1 day to go for Heavy Rain.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2010)

I just finished Mass Effect again, this time completed all the side quests(assignments) so that I can import my LVL44 Shepherd(with 700k credits- will translate to about 200k in ME2) in mass effect 2, also I corrected all my previous mistakes so mass effect 2 will have a perfect start, 20hrs total to complete, I'm off to finish Fallout 3.
My results coming up this week probably, if I pass , I might gather enough money to buy both ME2 and Bioshock 2 in coming weeks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2010)

Flatout : Ultimate Carnage...the music is awesome...now completing the derby events !!


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 23, 2010)

@piyush and nvidia geek

chernobyl is in Ukraine..


----------



## quan chi (Feb 23, 2010)

some more from stalker.

eerie night and place.

*inlinethumb43.webshots.com/46506/2255938250105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb49.webshots.com/43952/2754289430105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/45464/2579890220105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb40.webshots.com/46119/2133616650105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb26.webshots.com/44121/2040557240105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/43980/2523507530105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/jsj86v.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2010)

ME2 - Rescued a Doc who was curing plague and add him to my team. BTW, Can I increase the number of team members in ME2 or I will only able to take only 2 team members wioth me for assistance in a mission ?

DiRT 2 - Lvel No. 23 

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------

@ piyush120290 - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat is already out and in initial state it was in Russian language and the english version was released on 2nd Feb 2010


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 24, 2010)

^ You can only have 2 party members in ME2


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2010)

anybody knows how to get the protective suit for going area for getting the keys to the labx18?in stalker soc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 24, 2010)

Ei8t said:
			
		

> @nvidiageek
> chernobyl is in Ukraine



It was once a part of Soviet Union and Russia was with Soviet Union.



			
				asigh said:
			
		

> ^
> What a weird thing to say



That means you didn't understand. 

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

BTW, quan, can you see those freaky mutants in that darkness?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2010)

^^with a flash light equipped with low powered batteries. you have to detect them.

at night the game becomes more challenging.


----------



## colocated (Feb 24, 2010)

World of warcraft ,GTA The ballad of gay tony


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Completed 50% of Indigo Prophecy. Man i'm getting addicted to this game. Superb story line and cinematic gameplay. If only it had nice gfx i would have been much better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 24, 2010)

After playin' ME so many hrs. I didn't even post some screens! Here they are. I love how Turians look, Garrus' awesome!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92691720-3.jpg
WTF!?

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92691634-3.jpg
Darn awesome.

And, awkward screen. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92572380-3.jpg
He he. Yeah.

Been playin' SHIFT for a few days. I have to admit, it's superb! Now, I only wish there was this Ferrari DLC for PC. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/91391018-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/91391047-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/91391121-3.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2010)

Guys can anyone please help me.i without observing sold the free protection stalker suit to the merchant again.
heres my condition can anyone please help..

*i45.tinypic.com/64179w.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Prophecy Finished. That fight with the oracle reminded me of Matrix Film. That was really cool and nice. This one gets 8/10 from me.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2010)

@ vamsi_krishna - thanks for replying 

ME2 - got into citadel after collecting resources from two unknown planet with the help of probes


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Get into the mining after completing a mission. Those will greatly enhance the weapons and adds crucial upgrades to weapons which will almost change the way the game ends. BTW, talk carefully with Miranda. Don't jeopardize your relation ship with her. You will miss a great chance, if you do.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> @piyush and nvidia geek
> 
> chernobyl is in Ukraine..


sir,
ukraine was a part of russia when it was called USSR

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




quan chi said:


> anybody knows how to get the protective suit for
> going area for getting the keys to the labx18?in stalker soc.



if gettin the suit is a part of the story, then i think u r talkin about that suit which the trader gives you for free

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




topgear said:


> @ piyush120290 - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat is already out and in initial state it was in Russian language and the english version was released on 2nd Feb 2010



yipeee
hey bro do u play dat game
do u kno any good torrent fo dat
thnx in advance

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




quan chi said:


> the one which you completed at all difficulty levels.



oopsii
i didnt figure it out


----------



## quan chi (Feb 25, 2010)

> if gettin the suit is a part of the story, then i think u r talkin about that suit which the trader gives you for free



yep that was the free suit.anyways never mind i have got one now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Now playing Cod4 MW Multiplayer. No doubt the best FPS multiplayer PC has to offer.
Reached lvl 18 from 14 today. Was playing the whole day.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2010)

Superbly addicted to Mass Effect. Can't express in words how awesome this game is! Awesome games always comes from EA! You rock! [To EA]

*ui22.gamespot.com/2229/crysis2_2.jpg
*Holy Mother of God!*

*www.thq.com/resources/large_us/305f97e09019e71b6778193fdeb17f63.jpg
*Holy Sh*t!*


----------



## quan chi (Feb 26, 2010)

labx18 is damn scary level in stalker.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Get into the mining after completing a mission. Those will greatly enhance the weapons and adds crucial upgrades to weapons which will almost change the way the game ends. BTW, talk carefully with Miranda. Don't jeopardize your relation ship with her. You will miss a great chance, if you do.



Will try to do so ...

BTW, Thanks for the heads up on Mirranda 

Got into some kind of spaceship where I 've to find a women called "jack". After I entered their the guards told me to give all weapons to them but I refused to do so and they let me in. After a while they betrayed and tried to capture all the team but those guns came handy. Relesed jack. Neutralized all hostile alien threats. Now going to take down their boss who stays behind some kind of shield 

DiRT 2 - Level No. 24


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 26, 2010)

^ who were your party members during this mission?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2010)

Did anyone check out the graphics for the PC version of Battlefield Bad Company 2? It's amazing! The multi-player feels like it's seriously going to wipe out MW2 out of the scene. Although the single player campaign is said to be way too short.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Did anyone check out the graphics for the PC version of Battlefield Bad Company 2? It's amazing! The multi-player feels like it's seriously going to wipe out MW2 out of the scene.


I think you missed this. :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92745&page=203
I again repeat no wonder bad company 2's multiplayer has many varieties.but it lacks in style as compared to mw2.


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Although the single player campaign is said to be way too short.


.

BTW AFAIK battlefield games are famous for multiplayer only.
.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 26, 2010)

Is BFBC out ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

^only the early beta version with multiplayer only.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Is BFBC out ?


You mean the first one or BC2? It's out for 360. The original release date is on 2nd of March. The first one was only available for consoles. 

Just got a call from my friend. He's got hold of Heavy Rain and spent an hour into it. Dam it! I working tomorrow, else would have dropped by at his place for a gaming session.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you started with BFBC2 i have heard the campaign is around 12  hours but i see a NTSC.

From where did your friend got Heavy Rain ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2010)

^Yeah, I've read the SP is 10-15 hrs. long in N4G.com. Anyway, yeah, PC ver. of BC2 rocks! Better than MW2 Multi I guess. EA, awesome!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Better than MW2 Multi I guess.



No doubt abt that!!..the battles are much more intense than the ones in mw2...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 26, 2010)

Its just more destructive in nature


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

Installing BioShock 2. Lets see how its is. 

*Anyone having ME save just before you need to make the decision of saving Kaiden or Ashley and all other quest missions finished, or provide me a link? *


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Installing BioShock 2. Lets see how its is.
> 
> *Anyone having ME save just before you need to make the decision of saving Kaiden or Ashley and all other quest missions finished, or provide me a link? *


*www.masseffectsaves.com/

I'll get Bioshock 2 next week(and Mass Effect 2 the week after), so tell me if its good enough to buy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Have you started with BFBC2 i have heard the campaign is around 12  hours but i see a NTSC.


I haven't. I was actually waiting for the PC version to come out. The graphics are extremely polished on the PC version.



dinjo_jo said:


> From where did your friend got Heavy Rain ?


Prashant, he's a dealer at both TE and IVG.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ who were your party members during this mission?



Mirranda and The Doc ( or scientist ) who was curing plague in Omega.

BTw, took down that warden and it was easy enough ...

After that agreed jack to join and the price was all the data she wants about cerberus  ( though I selected the OK - bluff option ). When I got into normandy and told mirranda to give jack all data she needs miranda got a bit disappointed and angry 

BTW, Searched those unexplored planets for minerals and found plenty and got some upgraded new gears

Now I'm in the hunt for someone named Krogan with Jack and Miranda 

Dirt 2- Level No. 25


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 27, 2010)

^ what is your Video Card?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2010)

@tkin: That link provides saves in which the game is completed. I searched in that site when I killed all those colonists in Feros. So, that website's of no use.

@jojo: Why didn't you ask yesterday? I just completed that level and saved Williams [sh*t!]. I was killed in a battle and when the decision time came, I kept skippin' the dialogues to find I had chosen to save Williams, my bad. Kaiden was great. 

Ethan may have seen the screens of DX11 ver. of BC2, I think DX9 ver. of BC2 will be same as X360's graphics. I guess.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I haven't. I was actually waiting for the PC version to come out. The graphics are extremely polished on the PC version.



I think i have to agree here.Yesterday i was going through the ps3 multiplayer version video,and the textures of sniper rifle looked really outdated.

Now i dont know if thats done purposefully because i think there are games for that console which have really better textures than that.

_______________________________

Finished labx18 man it was filled with horrifying mutants.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 27, 2010)

BFBC2 is out for PC

just got my heavy rain copy.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2010)

BFBC2 is not much of use if got unofficially.As i have already told its more about multiplayer.

like mw2 is.Its multiplayer has more fun than its single player.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

> I'll get Bioshock 2 next week(and Mass Effect 2 the week after), so tell me if its good enough to buy.


I check that link. It has too many saves and no manual search option. 
Bioshock 2 is good but not as good as the first one. Its cheap so buy it.

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

Installed Half Life 2

I'm loving it till now. Just reached the motorboat.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2010)

> Just reached the motorboat



the real fun starts now. anyways wait till you get the gun attached to your boat by the vortigaunt.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ what is your Video Card?



9600GT with all setting set to high @ 1280*1024 I'm getting around 60 fps 

BTW, what's your gfx card anyway ... just curious ....

ME2 - Got that Krogan though it's creator died .... returned into Normandy .... Successfully recruited that Krogan "Grunt"  ... Talked with the illusive man ... saved Asheley's ass in the Horizon ( it was a tough fight ) .. team member was Grunt and Jack ..... but she is just so much ungrateful 

Returned back into Normandy ... Talked with Miranda and she told me to rescue her sis ... after that talked with jacob and he tld me to investigate some radio signal .... BTW, got many new upgrades and still searching for more minerals.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Intel X4500 HD. A crappy On board solution


----------



## quan chi (Feb 28, 2010)

*spoiler alert!*


lol
spotted freeman in stalker.
Really funny!Guys just read freeman's PDA. 

*i46.tinypic.com/1675nbp.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/zxseic.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/zxmpw9.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Darn!

BTW, what the *f*ck*'s so great 'bout the graphics of GOWIII, huh? I've seen such good graphics in other games too. Or is it "great" 'cause it's the only game to have such "mind-blowin'" visuals to PS3-owners only? *scoffs*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got the buggy mission. I have a sickness. when ever i find myself in a place from where i can't figure out a way out and the game is a littly scary is feel like vomiting, this happens only for some game. Sorry HL2 i may uninstall you. 



> BTW, what the f*ck's so great 'bout GOWIII, huh?


i want to ask the same question. I felt nothing special about the game while playing teh demo. 

Maybe its not the game thats good but the hype about makes the bad factors hidden.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^ Darn!
> 
> BTW, what the *f*ck*'s so great 'bout the graphics of GOWIII, huh? I've seen such good graphics in other games too. Or is it "great" 'cause it's the only game to have such "mind-blowin'" visuals to PS3-owners only? *scoffs*



I would solidly recommend you checking GTTV's Gameplay Blowout.. Here is the link. Please don't forward it.. watch it. If you still feel, "Meh", You need something very special to make you say "wow" then.

I am not that much hyped about GOW 3 before checking that video out and my looks were purely on GT5, Last Guardian, Modnation Racers, etc. But that video changed my mind.

All in all, One god smacking reason to get PS3 back.


@jojo,

Ditto. While playing games like F.E.A.R, HL2 I've had the same situation. But I completed them any way. Try concentrating on the whole monitor except concentrating what's on the crosshair. That helped me. And try to sit at a certain amount of distance from the monitor.


----------



## sxyadii (Feb 28, 2010)

Will post after release.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 28, 2010)

How is the performance of the game  i hear it runs smoothly ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo, sxyadii, don't post any till release date, man. EA'll think, if they visit [I reckon not], that we guys are darned, know what I mean? *No offense* to anyone. And yeah, the performance, not in DX11 but in DX9 too and with my poor card. 

GOWIII's a utterly hyped game with biased reviews and praisin' graphics like there is no other game in this world which has the guts to beat it [Hell! Crysis' better than it, don't know how C2'll be]. And don't tell me I'm a Crysis fanboy, you guys too have to admit the graphics are awesome. What the Phuc are they thinkin'? They're sayin' GOWIII makes people, like me, buy a PS3? No way in hell. Infact, Heavy Rain and Uncharted 2 did to me, to be frank. Dante [DMC] kicks Kratos' a$$!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought *battlefield bad company 2 *was releasing on march 2nd...??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2010)

@Nvidiageek,

Please.. Don't be a noob, help yourself.

Let it be Spike VGA, AIAS, Gamespot,IGN....Why did UC2 took the Best Graphics award.. when there are games like... "Darn! SHIFT is awesome", "MW2 MP is awesome". Hm?

Because, we are not talking about graphics here, we are talking about effective utilization of Resources. Tell me about suckage of graphics in ps3 or X360 when you have purchased a computer worth 16000rupees and your when computer dominating the those looks.

When it comes to GOW 3, HYPE is created by the fans who wants to play it. And there is nothing wrong in it. If you think that 'I am looking forward to play the GOW 3' Is a hype.. then MW2, BF2 has been over hyped by you. 

Want a punch about crysis.. Being a critically acclimated game is not enough. Crysis got pathetic sales.. wanna know the reason... Developing tomorrow's technology today.. but most of the people don't have systems that can run crysis flawlessly. So, awkward sales.

I heard one developer quoting in 2008 DICE when a website asked 'Can't you develop a game that looks better than crysis?'. he answered...

[the statement is not as is...]'Of course we can.. A year has been passed since it's release.. and there is technology to develop in that way, but the problem is, if we develop a game that have that much polygon count and PP effects. We are sure that we cannot optimize the game for the people who have inferior hardware. If we take these people out of our graphs, sure every game will look like a pixar movie'.

P.S: I loved Crysis. Hats off to the development team for such a marvelous thing.But it not more than HL, Serious Sam, MW. Reason.. Pathetic Frame rates even at low settings. At the end of the day.. it is what counts.

P.S.2: I love Dante and his "**** it" attitude.

@ Nvidiageek(agin), you are awesome. Don't purchase a ps3! Let the sony be bankrupted becoz.. they lost 300$ sorry... 299.99$. And if you think GOW3 sucsk.. Nothing wrong then. It is purely your opinion. But don't generalize your opinion.

P.S.3: No offense to any person or game. And my fingers are starting to hurt. Darn! phuc! I'm outta it.


----------



## sxyadii (Feb 28, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> How is the performance of the game  i hear it runs smoothly ?



Yup,running smooth..playing at all max setting.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 28, 2010)

dont be an idiot geek!..
I dont like kratos, but i really admire the game.
And y the fck are u comparing Crysis and Gow of war 3???, both belong to different platforms, and obviously PC wins in terms of graphics.
Show me one game thats as good as god of war on PC or xbox 360..
in the end, all i can say is STFU and play GOW1 and 2, u wont regret, both of those are better than any hack n slash game i played till date..
peace!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 28, 2010)

Playing F.E.A.R on my new rig. Have scheduled a gaming session of F.E.A.R tonight at a friend's place on his 5.1 setup.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2010)

Heavy Rain [PS3]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2010)

I knew it. Whole world turns on us, whoever says anythin' 'bout GOWIII. BTW, I ain't comparin' Crysis with GOWIII at all. *groans & leaves*


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2010)

^^Desiderius Erasmus Roterodamus ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Finished labx18 man it was filled with horrifying mutants.


 
yep it is 
but theres something more to come
hey do u kno there r different kinds of endings in this game
i managed to complete the game with the best one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2010)

@nvidiageek GoW is great. So is DMC. They're just games. Get over it and get a life.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2010)

hey anyone playin S.T.A.L.K.E.R call of pripyat?

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> *spoiler alert!*
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


hey guess what , i once found a guitar and a mouthorgan from a stalker's body in *red forest* area
and a worthless pendrive from a zombified stalker in *army warehouse* area


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Downloading Stalker Call of Piripyat. 

Half-Life 2 [ just got the buggy car ]
Dirt-2 [ lvl 37]
Cod4 MW Multiplayer [ lvl22, the best pc fps multiplayer]


----------



## quan chi (Feb 28, 2010)

> hey guess what , i once found a guitar and a mouthorgan from a stalker's body in red forest area
> and a worthless pendrive from a zombified stalker in army warehouse area



lol. yep i have also read many people getting something like that.

dude actually stalker seems like a good open world based rpg type game to me till now.because the map is so huge then add all the type of secret it holds.

the atmosphere is also well created.
the cry of the mutants and the darkness its really tough to spot them at night.
_________________
btw i am on the labx16 area.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2010)

@Sun: You're right. Those won't do a sh*t to me. Just games. Thank you.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2010)

Tried Battlefield Bad Company for half and hour and man it's great. Has a blend of both Call of Duty: World at War and Modern Warfare, with a little less production values of course. But the graphics look superb and with 4X AA, it would make the system crawl.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2010)

ME2 - Landed into that planet ( forgot the name as usual ) where Miranda's sister and other tw future team member is located - one is a assassin and another is a justicar.

After much effort got the assassinn in my team and completed the terminal hack thing for the lady who gave me the location of both of'em.

Met with the justicar and now trying to get the ship name for her and after I recruited her as a team member will look after Miranda's sister .....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Chances are of 99% that you haven't played ME


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

> But the graphics look superb and with 4X AA, it would make the system crawl.


no wonder i had stated with the beta release only that it seems cpu intensive.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^played the beta on medium settings!!! 
got too laggy on high, and forget the ultra high!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^played the beta on medium settings!!!
> got too laggy on high, and forget the ultra high!



yes btw its the problem with many even with 4870x2 people were getting only 40 fps.

Btw people with a bit higher versions of quad core were getting a bit better performance.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2010)

One of my frnds got a 4890..and its doing great!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

^^watch these.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSyj7lCMRQQ
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcixhfb0Ap0


----------



## sxyadii (Mar 1, 2010)

quan chi said:


> yes btw its the problem with many even with 4870x2 people were getting only 40 fps.
> 
> Btw people with a bit higher versions of quad core were getting a bit better performance.



I m getting 60+ FPS with Top Advanced Setting.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

^^We are discussing about the beta version. the beta had some problems with crossfire.

with some systems with non quad core cpu's its performance is a bit less.
_____________________
@cyborg.dude this game (frostbite 2 engine) uses a lot of cpu power due to the environmental destruction.
pls check your physx settings.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 1, 2010)

Addicted to Assassin's Creed 1 .. playing it again ofcourse.
Dunno when will Assassin's Creed 2 come into market for PC... any thoughts mates?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2 for PC out in Russia. Some screenshots on this website:

*pix.playground.ru/333607/23976/264479/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 1, 2010)

All PS3 owners just sell off everything you own and buy Heavy Rain. Pure awesomeness!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2010)

Guys with Fat PS3, don't log into PSN. It's having a massive issue at this time and a lot of people are complaining of their console date being reset and trophy errors. Read it up: *www.community.eu.playstation.com/t...nformation-could-not-be/td-p/10297418/page/18

So be very careful.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2010)

So, people, AvP. Worth it? Please tell me it's pros and cons. I love Predator! Heard it's havin' a great multiplayer, which makes it great! Tell me guys.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah the PSN has got several issues.

@Sunny 
the motion control where you have to move the controller up and down i'm finding it very difficult , is it the same for you ?

Oh......... that AC II i waited for it to play on PC and now its up.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

*Some more from stalker.*

the ecologist suit also resembles a bit like the HEV suit of freeman.it even has the automatic morphine/drug injecting system with voice.

*i50.tinypic.com/2hr3cpu.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/152lxs5.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/jrfy29.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So, people, AvP. Worth it? Please tell me it's pros and cons. I love Predator! Heard it's havin' a great multiplayer, which makes it great! Tell me guys.



You loved the demo.. don't hesitate to get the game if you love demo. Ture Story!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2010)

^I'm thinkin' whether only the demo is awesome, know what I mean? Tell me, man.

@dinjo: L'assassino's finally here! Darn you, Ezio!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Gamespot says it sucks(5.5), IGN says that it is decent(7), MetaCritic says that it is average(7.9 UserScore, 7.1 metascore). 

I will get the game Day after Tomorrow. Will drop a word about it after I've had my hands on it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2010)

Played AVP, pretty disappointed actually.
Gets boring after a while..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2010)

quan chi said:


> lol. yep i have also read many people getting something like that.
> 
> dude actually stalker seems like a good open world based rpg type game to me till now.because the map is so huge then add all the type of secret it holds.
> 
> ...


 
SO TRUE
the best environment i've ever seen


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 1, 2010)

**** AC II is not cracked yet,.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> SO TRUE
> the best environment i've ever seen


thats why it is famous.reviewers claim that no other game has ever created such kind of environment.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Chances are of 99% that you haven't played ME



Yup, I have not played Mass Effect I started the Mass Effect 2 

BTW, here's some updates :

Recruited that jusicar as my team member. Completed a mini mission given by that info broker. Help Miranda to get to her sister .. and now Miranda is a loyal team member .. 

BTw, now I'm in quest of help Jacob but when I got into another space area through mass relay plot jump I discovered a planet with anomaly - now that's new to me .. anyway found that spot and landed on there ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2010)

^ no doubt you called archangel as archangel and Liara T'soni as 'GIRL'. If you have time.. Stop playing ME2 and play the First one. Sincere advice.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

it seems dice had sworn to take over all the best fps out there from mw,mw2 to crysis,and to regain the supremacy of battlefield. 
this is a video from bad company 2 single player mode uploaded by someone on youtube.

watch it and decide. 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni25Lpdp6bw


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 2, 2010)

CloneDVD out for AC II .

I'm in need for IPT account can someone send me a invite ? PM me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2010)

^
I did it didn't I?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 2, 2010)

My yahoo id is dinesh_joshi10@yahoo.com

Never received any invitation


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2010)

Goddarn! Which one should I get, *now*? I'm sure gonna get all these but which one should I get first? AvP? BC2? ACII? Darn! Games are dumpin' on me. I still got ME to finish and that epic sequel of it, BC2 SP & *Ezio!!!*

@dinjo: So, ACII can be cracked, eh.  Superb work, Ubi!

@Sun: Invite me too, Sun. Please. *blondiegunslinger@yahoo.com*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> it seems dice had sworn to take over all the best fps out there from mw,mw2 to crysis,and to regain the supremacy of battlefield.
> this is a video from bad company 2 single player mode uploaded by someone on youtube.
> 
> watch it and decide.
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni25Lpdp6bw



Yeah, man. EA all the way. Crysis 2 will do somethin' to FPS genre, for sure.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

^^i am not sure if clone dvd means its cracked too.
btw its in russian.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^i am not sure if clone dvd means its cracked too.
> btw its in russian.


It's not and yes it is in Russian. So no use of getting the game unless you understand Russian language.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2010)

^I'm thinkin' of learnin' it though . Anyway, people, I'm gonna buy a genuine game. I've gotten myself into a deal and it's Rs. 499 for either MW2 or BC2. Which one should I get? Everythin' comes here, multiplayer, guns, graphics, story and all those. So, which one do you suggest? Please tell me people.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2010)

^ I will suggest you to go with BC2. But after seeing "MW2 MP is awesome" I think you should get MW2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2010)

^"BC2 MP is out o' this world! Miles better than MW2. Hell yeah, EA!!" 

Now?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Yes I am sure you have played it to compare.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2010)

^Never saw a copy of original mw2 in my area. If bc2 rules i'll sure get the original.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2010)

I swear to Kratos—fictional he may be—whoever(except me of course) pirates Assassin's Creed II shall suffer my wrath.
On a serious note, Heavy Rain get more awesome as we progress through the story.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

> Ok, i can't take it anymore. I love my stomach and the food i eat. No offense to Gordon Freeman fans but the game makes my sick and i don't want to vomit on my keyboard. I'll never touch HL again.
> PS:- I also like to live.



Actually i wanted to warn you in the previous post only but thought you might know.
Anyways if you have any game manual or pdf files then pls go through it.

there is a warning on most of them at the start only.

THOUGH I AM NOT SURE but it seems as a side effect of epileptive seizures.

its recommended that you may stop.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2010)

quan chi said:


> thats why it is famous.reviewers claim that no other game has ever created such kind of environment.



well at which stage are u in this game rite now?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2010)

> Actually i wanted to warn you in the previous post only but thought you might know.
> Anyways if you have any game manual or pdf files then pls go through it.
> 
> there is a warning on most of them at the start only.
> ...


Point Taken. Whatever the case maybe i'm taking a break from gaming for now.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> well at which stage are u in this game rite now?



brain scorcher level.but wheres its enterance.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ no doubt you called archangel as archangel and Liara T'soni as 'GIRL'. If you have time.. Stop playing ME2 and play the First one. Sincere advice.



As I'm playing it ... I'm loving ME2 day by day and I have also considered getting Mass Effect but getting Mass Effect in this month is not an option for me .... may be I've to wait till may or june ....

So as of now what I can do is enjoy playing Mass Effect 2 

BTW, Here's some update : 

Helped Jacob with his request ......

Talked With Jack, Garrus, Thane and Samara and got some New missions from them......

The Illusive man sent to some abandoned collectors ship and completed that too...

After that had a chat with Miranda and progress with her increased and had a dinner with Kelly 

Now on the mission to help Mordin and Grunt ....

Helped Grunt to gain Krogan's Rite of passage ... this was tough ... now helping out Mordin


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2010)

BC2 has a great multiplayer, better than mw2's mp infact!..but the single player is not so deep as mw2, u keep killing enemies, and the characters are not developed that well (You definitely will not remember their names even after finishing the game) and story isnt that great too, coming to the graphics, their great, almost as good as crysis!! ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2010)

Started Getting BC2 today. I'll have that by tomorrow.

WOW! I haven't played a game for more than 3 week. Looking forward to have a great time with BC2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 3, 2010)

Some Crysis 2 Screenshots

*www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=851&Itemid=1


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2010)

quan chi said:


> brain scorcher level.but wheres its enterance.



ummmmmmm.........
did u completed the *lake yantar* part?
if u did and if i assume dat u r in red forest area then just follow d road (beware of high level of radioactivity here)
SEVA suit is d best
and u will end up in a place lookin like junkyard(to me though)
follow the railway tracks ....

_*WAIT*_ there's 1 more thing
u will be asked to talk to a guide at some stage of the game
dont miss it
this will lead u to the best ending of d game


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> BC2 has a great multiplayer, better than mw2's mp infact!..but the single player is not so deep as mw2, u keep killing enemies, and the characters are not developed that well (You definitely will not remember their names even after finishing the game) and story isnt that great too,



well i have only played the first few stages of bc2.but i think it seemed better than mw2.

it has better guns,sounds and environment.cant comment about the story but it also seemed interesting.

i think bc2 is made keeping mw2 in mind man they are making the story run faster.you really get only few moments to run and gun. most of the time you are running.



cyborg47 said:


> coming to the graphics, their great, almost as good as crysis!! ..



yes it looks good in dx10.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2010)

^OK. Will get BC2 then, I'll ask him. 

Y..y..yo, dinjo, d..d..don't make m..me go c...c...crazy! Goddarn! Better than any Phucin' game! Crytek, show 'em! *NOMAD FOREVER!!* *clears throat* Sorry, can't control. 

Anyway, people finally completed an awesome game! Mass Effect. This is the only game I've completed after CoJ: BiB, so here it is: *"I, completed an epic game called Mass Effect"* . The graphics are superb, people, never thought it would be this good after seein' some gameplay videos a year ago, it's awesome. Now I know that I can't judge a game by seein' gameplay vids. Gotta play it's *EPIC* sequel. The story is fit to become a movie, a great movie. No sh*t scenes though .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 3, 2010)

Is AC II proper release out ? seems like yes , shi* no vendors are taking orders for AC II I'm rushing to home in next hour.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2010)

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis2_wip_screens_gamesradar_16.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 3, 2010)

I could not see the image what was about ?


----------



## Nithu (Mar 3, 2010)

playing *Doom 3*...
why did i missed this old game!!... 
awesome game...


----------



## prat (Mar 3, 2010)

BFBC2 has awesome graphics.It  will take some time to get used to its pace but it is certainly very exciting.

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Is AC II proper release out ? seems like yes , shi* no vendors are taking orders for AC II I'm rushing to home in next hour.



Only in Europe i think......


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2010)

Goddarn, vamsi! You ARE absolutely right, ME's a gem, a..a platinum! And I started to play ME2 just like you said, thank you, yo. If it was not for you I woulda missed this Crysis-like-game-for-me-but-not-Crysis . Superb game! Awesome work, BioWare & EA! 

And they've sped-up the graphics and performance of it's sequel. The first game looked plain, but this game is like watchin' a diamond glow in the sunlight, know what I mean? The animations, too, has been reworked. No jerky movements of head(s) after a sentence, which was darn funny in the first game. The graphics is totally mind-blowin'! One Q: I took 15H 20Min to complete ME with all side missions [I guess], didn't collect all those insignias and all that. Is ME2 more than 15 hrs.? Please tell me this one, yo.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it runs well on C2D proc with GTS 250


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> and u will end up in a place lookin like junkyard(to me though)
> follow the railway tracks ....
> 
> _*WAIT*_ there's 1 more thing
> ...



well i already had figured that out.

anyways.do you mean this guide?
*i49.tinypic.com/2hphhqe.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2ijgcxg.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2010)

quan chi said:


> well i already had figured that out.
> 
> anyways.do you mean this guide?
> *i49.tinypic.com/2hphhqe.jpg
> *i50.tinypic.com/2ijgcxg.jpg



yep
reply me when u kill all  military force inside the sarcophagus
just dont rush to d wish granter 
i'll tell u smthng really useful


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2010)

Nithu said:


> playing *Doom 3*...
> why did i missed this old game!!...
> awesome game...



Enjoy swapping the torch and gun..in dark areas.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yep
> reply me when u kill all  military force inside the sarcophagus
> just dont rush to d wish granter
> i'll tell u smthng really useful



dude please dont mind but you are making a huge confusion for me here.

1.* sarcophagus*

currently i am in sarcophagus mission.my objective says enter sarcophagus secretly or something like that.

2.*Guide*

currently from my location(red forest). sarcophagus and the guide is situated on two extreme ends(opposite) of the map.

3.where shall i go first sarcophagus or to the guide?

On the way back to the guide(if i chose it as first option) the road is full of dog mutants.almost too difficult to cross?

what should i do first.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ If I can remember correctly .... to get the best possible ending you have to meet with some guide who attacked by a bunch of dogs ... you have to save him and talk to him... ( *Spoiler Alert* ! )he will tell you to go the old man..and old man will give you the location of a PDA in a hotel room... with which you will be able to open the locked door upstairs near the wish granter


The best way to play STALKEr is - 1st complete the missions which are time limited and later complete those missions which are not time limited 

BTW, On ME2 - Helped out Mordin.... Helped Thane and Garrus too and now helping out Sammara ( the justicar )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW! They already bypassed Ubisoft's protection.

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/9332/assassinscreediigame201.th.jpg

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/9563/assassinscreediigame201m.th.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57796_8todq/kingofflorence.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2010)

^ so.. how is it running on your PC?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

And is that the english version for AC II ?

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------

Already a AC II patch out


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> WOW! They already bypassed Ubisoft's protection.



why you even bother you finished it on your 360.

just kiddin.

anyways is that in russian.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Come on ethan we need your replies , damn i'm sitting in office cannot check any website.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

Heard that there are widescreen bars on PC version which were not there in Console

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/9471/assassinscreediigame201.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^Yo, d..dinjo, you've been waitin' for this game just like me but without expressin' it like me, eh? Awesome, man! I love this forum! Everybody's just like me! *Please someone make Ethan understand me & remove me from the dreadful "Ignore List". PLEASE.*

Can't believe! Ezio's in front of me! This world's too great.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the ahem version out in English and the crack working ??? Going mad at this game ..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^Answer me, yo. You were just like me, eh? Nope. Searched. Check out the news I posted in "Gaming News Channel..." thread, soon there will be! HELL YEAH! *EZIO!!!!!!!*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Phuc Phuc Phuc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^It'll take that yes, then. You ARE just like ME.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Where do you stay ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^Some place where I'm livin' happily, after playin' Mass Effect 2, that there is no need for a PS3 & U2 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah and that's crazyland.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ If I can remember correctly .... to get the best possible ending you have to meet with some guide who attacked by a bunch of dogs ... you have to save him and talk to him... ( *Spoiler Alert* ! )he will tell you to go the old man..and old man will give you the location of a PDA in a hotel room... with which you will be able to open the locked door upstairs near the wish granter



i taked to the guide and he tells me to meet some doctor.he is in agropom research institute but cant find him.

*i50.tinypic.com/no95kk.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Come on ethan we need your replies , damn i'm sitting in office cannot check any website.
> 
> Heard that there are widescreen bars on PC version which were not there in Console


Easy guys. I don't plan to get the Russian version and start experimenting with it. Those pics are from another forum and apparently some of them are already playing the game now. I can't go on about the details as it would branch out to piracy talk even more and wouldn't want to cross that line.

Anyway, the widescreen bars are a result of 16:10 resolution. Even in my earlier pic, the resolution is 1680x1050 (16:10) and hence resulting in small borders. I'm pretty sure on 16:9 it would be taken care of. For all of you who are so impatient for the game to release, I would suggest hanging in there. You have waited so long, so a few more days won't destroy the fun. 

Pre-order or do whatever you have to, but get the game. It's DLC, Battle for Forli, is already out on the consoles.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

@ethan - PM you my number

Just called Game4U and they are going to let me know the availability of AC II by today itself.

Crap game4U says they are getting the game on 9th March


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> @ethan - PM you my number
> 
> Just called Game4U and they are going to let me know the availability of AC II by today itself.
> 
> Crap game4U says they are getting the game on 9th March


No wonder. The retail release is planned for that date and I don't see the DVD's coming before schedule in India. I suppose, steam is the only other alternative.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2010)

^damn it, i stay out for one day and 2 pages already passed. And this new hype about ACII is also killer. No doubt i'll get it and no doubt anyone with a good enough pc will surely get it. Till then I'll quench my throat with BioShock 2 and Stalker Call of Pirpyat. And also downloading BC2. Surely 2010 is a very prosperous year for gaming.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

Playing Stalker Call of Pripyat. Some screenies:-

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/xrEngine2010-03-0416-18-20-74.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/xrEngine2010-03-0416-09-19-84.jpg
Game is good. Completing Side Missions. This time you can change your helmet and weapons and armors gets damaged and you need to get them repaired from a 
technician. You can sleep and you get hungry when you wake up. Pretty realistic.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2010)

completed BFBC 2.....the game was good but i didn't like it as much as MW 2...MW 2 was much more intense...the characters in MW 1- MW 2 were specially good...like captain Price & Soap...but even after completing the game i don't know the names of the characters in BFBC 2....but the graphics & sound in BC 2 were better than in MW 2...

P.S. - Please don't start a debate on which is better...its just my personal opinion & i am not looking for a fight..


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> completed BFBC 2.....the game was good but i didn't like it as much as MW 2...MW 2 was much more intense...the characters in MW 1- MW 2 were specially good...like captain Price & Soap...but even after completing the game i don't know the names of the characters in BFBC 2....but the graphics & sound in BC 2 were better than in MW 2...
> 
> P.S. - Please don't start a debate on which is better...its just my personal opinion & i am not looking for a fight..



Yeah you may be right.But i again repeat battlefield is all about multiplayer.
its the bad company series which started a story mode campaign.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2010)

hell yeah..i never seen any multiplayer game which gets so intense..BC2 MP FTW!!!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

^^you played battlefield 2 multiplayer? once i tried to using the demo but found no one on the server.

but i have read it was more popular till cod mw2  kicked in.


----------



## saddy (Mar 4, 2010)

back to digit fourms after a long time .....here r some screenshots from BFBC 2 ..will try 2 get it original copy....ASAP ...its a good shooter but lacks the style of mw2 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/22858/BFBC2Game%202010-03-04%2002-24-26-00.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/22859/BFBC2Game%202010-03-04%2002-24-37-04.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunny if you're reading this, I need some titles for the PS3. Oh yes, if you all didn't know, I got the PS3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

The hell, cyborg? You played or just your guess? Can't wait for Ezio. I heard from Ubi itself that it ain't cracked yet. Ezio, you movin' out from me?  

@jojo: You finished ME2, eh? Yeah, this thread's too fast. A day and a page or two passed. Tell me more 'bout S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CoP, yo after you play more of it. First thin' is the creepiness of it, a'ight? 

Anyway, playin' THE BEST TPS I've ever played. The *Mass Effect 2.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sunny if you're reading this, I need some titles for the PS3. Oh yes, if you all didn't know, I got the PS3.



Congos bro. Got any games bundled?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sunny if you're reading this, I need some titles for the PS3. Oh yes, if you all didn't know, I got the PS3.



*i48.tinypic.com/15x8mkk.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

So...err...Ethan, congratulations. 

*www.platformnation.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/xboxps3zs4.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Yeah you may be right.But i again repeat battlefield is all about multiplayer.
> its the bad company series which started a story mode campaign.



yeah...i guess so....will check the multiplayer..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2010)

quan chi said:


> dude please dont mind but you are making a huge confusion for me here.
> 
> 1.* sarcophagus*
> 
> ...



believe me!!!
go to guide first

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> i taked to the guide and he tells me to meet some doctor.he is in agropom research institute but cant find him.
> 
> *i50.tinypic.com/no95kk.jpg



well u will find the doctor in the strelock's secret stash room
i suppose u kno dat room?!?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

Arre usne Slim liya hain , and i guess he picked up from Croma as he last told me.

Let me know when you need MGS4 i have given to my VP will ask him to give me back

*www.tweakguides.com/images/AC2_4.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

*www.cad-comic.com/comics/cad/20100303.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Let me know when you need MGS4 i have given to my VP will ask him to give me back


I'll let you know for sure.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Congos bro. Got any games bundled?


Unfortunately not. But the thought of stealing Heavy Rain from the store did cross my mind. *kidding*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sunny if you're reading this, I need some titles for the PS3. Oh yes, if you all didn't know, I got the PS3.


Actually, my exams are going on and I myself am not able to play many games. Even Dinjo is waiting for Demon's Souls from my side. Once my exams get over i.e. on 10th March, I'll ship a title or two.

@Dinjo Hang in there buddy. I'll ship Demon's Souls.

PS: I've virtually given up on gaming. It's just the occasional games like Heavy Rain now.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> believe me!!!
> go to guide first
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------
> ...



thanks.yes i figured that out.actually i was confused about visiting  the underground level again.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 4, 2010)

I need a working copy for assassins creed ii when i wake up tomorrow morning


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to the club Ethan bhai. And congo. 



> @jojo: You finished ME2, eh? Yeah, this thread's too fast. A day and a page or two passed. Tell me more 'bout S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CoP, yo after you play more of it. First thin' is the creepiness of it, a'ight?


I didn't finish ME2. I'll never touch it till 30th march. And i'll be buying abt 2-3 ps3 titles at the same date too. Reason: my bros exams as well as mine will be finished on the same date. And stalker is creepy as usual. I got lost in some cave with the muties in the screenie was so dark i was unable to find my way out. But eventually i found it. Too tell you the truth i was not sure where i was heading. Just went toward the pointer on the map. 
@STALKER GURUS:- How does the artifacts work? I never figured it out and please tell me all the necessary requirements to make the artifacts work.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ...



Ok i have done everything.is there anyway to get another suit.
and dont have enough rubs to get any other suit.

or can i get any other suit for free in red forest area or pripyat.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2010)

On ME2 - Helped Samara to end her daughter's sex crime 

Helped Jack and when she started to quarrel with Miranda I ttok Miranda's side .... "love" with her in progress ! 

Recruited Tali and Helped her out too  ....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2010)

Started Playing BattleField:Bad Company 2 now..

It is more cinematic than MW2,IMO. But the System Requirements are high. I borrowed my friend's 9400gt for a day and ran the game.. It is giving 22FPS at medium settings and 1204*768res. And... 45FPS at low and 1024*768res.

I am on windows 7, Is there any chance it is running under DX10 mode. Is there any way to turn that back to DX9?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

AC II working copy is available now , ethan please get it now.!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sunny if you're reading this, I need some titles for the PS3. Oh yes, if you all didn't know, I got the PS3.



Congrats, now you have best of all worlds


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

No , Sunny has it , he has PS3,360,PC,Wii


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Congrats, now you have best of all worlds


Thanks. Yep, good to be on both sides now. No more exclusive cribbing. 

Need to resume Mass Effect 2. Forgot about it in this whole chaos.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

Need help with AC II 

*www.tomsguide.com/us/Legend-Zelda-Blind-Williams-Verner,news-6010.html


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> No , Sunny has it , he has PS3,360,PC,Wii



Oh ya Wii, the type of gamer I am, I don't even consider Wii when mentioning consoles .


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

^^well i also dont like it much but its a fact that most of the resident evil series are released for that.


____________________________
@ethan.dude you replied to everyones congrats except mine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ethan.dude you replied to everyones congrats except mine.


A hearty thanks to you. I was quoting everyone in hurry yesterday and had to get some stuff off PSN too, so got mixed up.


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 5, 2010)

@ Ethan

Congrats dude.. welcome to the club...  i would recommend games like Killzone2, MGS4, Uncharted1&2, and theres a game called The Last Guy, I downloaded the demo from psn and its fun.. how come you didnt get and bundled games? Last week i went to andheri croma and saw ps3 slim bundled with UC2..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> @ Ethan
> 
> Congrats dude.. welcome to the club...  i would recommend games like Killzone2, MGS4, Uncharted1&2, and theres a game called The Last Guy, I downloaded the demo from psn and its fun.. how come you didnt get and bundled games? Last week i went to andheri croma and saw ps3 slim bundled with UC2..


Thanks man. I'm not sure about Andheri Croma, but the Malad Croma didn't have any bundle pack. It was just the console. Was the UC2 Slim bundle a 250GB model by any chance?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2010)

@Allwyn Congratulations man. Now we can have some awesome Killzone 2 or Uncharted 2 sessions or even DC Universe vs Mortal Kombat online arcade fights. Hell yeah!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Allwyn Congratulations man. Now we can have some awesome Killzone 2 or Uncharted 2 sessions or even DC Universe vs Mortal Kombat online arcade fights. Hell yeah!


Killzone 2 for sure. I'll get it from my friend as soon as I can and we'll blast away. Please send me InFamous, Heavenly Sword and Resistance series when you're done with your exams. Good luck for your exams btw. 

Played Heavy Rain's demo and the controls are totally messed up. I hate the button holding sequences. They are just a major pain in the ass. I can't seem to get used to it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

You see thats the reason i'm more interested in AC II , the amount of screen tearing is pathetic.Killzone 2 yeah the controls were so tough and last fight was one of the toughest i have played in video games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2010)

> Played Heavy Rain's demo and the controls are totally messed up. I hate the button holding sequences. They are just a major pain in the ass. I can't seem to get used to it.


That also happened(but i never played heavy rain though) after i was so expert with the x360 controls. It takes a little time but after you master PS3 controller you may get confused with the x360 controller. So beware.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2010)

Playin' Mass Effect 2 .

BTW, dinjo, gimme a link of Ezio, if ye have.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok found out the secret stash.now where is the hidden door which it opens.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2010)

> BTW, dinjo, gimme a link of Ezio, if ye have.


+1. PM the link. Can't wait to get my hands on Ezio!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

Ethan is handling that part , my internet is screwed up


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2010)

^Do tell him to PM me, OK? *Eagle Listener!* Come to me, Eagle.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2010)

noone replied to my query. 

no probs, I figured it out.Changed the settings dx setting in .ini file in my documents. Now it is running smoothly at a variable frame rate of 40-60.

Going back to the game now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 5, 2010)

Just Cause 2 


*i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/Obscuritatem/JustCause22010-03-0419-20-52-82.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Ok i have done everything.is there anyway to get another suit.
> and dont have enough rubs to get any other suit.
> 
> or can i get any other suit for free in red forest area or pripyat.



if u already have a special SEVA suit or special duty suit then there is no need to buy any other
but listen
have noticed those stalkers with yellow armor suit(like in army warehouse)?
dats a really good s#!t
actually u can also have that one in sarcophagus
its highly good against bullets and xplsons
but its really bad against rad

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> Ok found out the secret stash.now where is the hidden door which it opens.


whoa!!
u have to check all the doors in the hotel(i know u will be cursing me)
i was lucky enuf to get it too fast
i think it was on the 2nd or 3rd floor???
sorry


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Just Cause 2
> 
> 
> *i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn136/Obscuritatem/JustCause22010-03-0419-20-52-82.jpg




Great, eh?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Ok found out the secret stash.now where is the hidden door which it opens.


whoa!!
u have to check all the doors in the hotel(i know u will be cursing me)
i was lucky enuf to get it too fast
i think it was on the 2nd or 3rd floor???
sorry

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> Ok found out the secret stash.now where is the hidden door which it opens.


u have to check all the doors in the hotel(i know u will be cursing me)
i was lucky enuf to get it too fast
i think it was on the 2nd or 3rd floor???
sorry


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

^^i mean i have completed everything i have entered sarcophagus. and i am now in NPP.
btw there is only first floor.entrance to the upper floors are blocked.
anyways i was asking about that secret door which opens with the help of that device in sarcophagus.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2010)

BC2 has amazing physics system. Almost everything in the battle field is distributable by something. Physics have really been applied to most of the objects. Now i got the point, why it requires a multi core processor. Amazing work by DICE. I am loving this game. I am on second mission called COLD WAR.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^i mean i have completed everything i have entered sarcophagus. and i am now in NPP.
> btw there is only first floor.entrance to the upper floors are blocked.
> anyways i was asking about that secret door which opens with the help of that device in sarcophagus.



why don't you just check a video on youtube?...though that might kill the "fun" of searching.....


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Please someone make Ethan understand me & remove me from the dreadful "Ignore List". PLEASE.*


lol, you don't even use that SMS lingo, but I actually have a tough time in understanding your posts.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2010)

^I hate that kinda English. Sh*t kinda English. I love what I'm writin'.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2010)

yup, too much of , ' * !  

no offence!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> why don't you just check a video on youtube?...though that might kill the "fun" of searching.....



yeah you have answered that yourself.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^i mean i have completed everything i have entered sarcophagus. and i am now in NPP.
> btw there is only first floor.entrance to the upper floors are blocked.
> anyways i was asking about that secret door which opens with the help of that device in sarcophagus.


they arent blocked
u have to find a way from the backside or something

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




quan chi said:


> ^^i mean i have completed everything i have entered sarcophagus. and i am now in NPP.
> btw there is only first floor.entrance to the upper floors are blocked.
> anyways i was asking about that secret door which opens with the help of that device in sarcophagus.



oh f^@k did u made a save game copy before entering the npp??????????
bcoz no one can come back after entering npp


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2010)

@ico: None taken.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

> oh f^@k did u made a save game copy before entering the npp??????????
> bcoz no one can come back after entering npp



yeah. i knew that.


----------



## prat (Mar 6, 2010)

Playing BFBC2.Anybody know how to take screenshot with xfire?Also please post your xfire id's.


----------



## Lucifer (Mar 6, 2010)

Games: Call of Pripyat, Warcraft 3 ,


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2010)

My Xfire id: vamsikrishna

@prat, what about a MP session today?

Completed Cold War mission. OMG!! The things are really distributable. I mean.. as there is a insane RPG .. I went to take a shelter in a house. what happened??? the RPG destroyed the walls.. In in no time.. He took down entire house. Damn! Even houses are destructible here. 

BTW, Queued Ezio II today. It will be done by tomorrow. Darn! phuc! Ezio!!!! Ye'r makin' me irresistable!! darn!! darn!! darn!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2010)

Update on ME2 - Recovered a the IFF module ... and a geth .... most of the crew members tyaken away by the reapers ( or colectors ) even sweet kelly 

BTw, talked with that Geth and his name was "Legion" ... helped him to spread some kind of virus ..... after that saw a cutscene where Tali and Legion was arguing but as my paragon level is high enough I'm convinced both of them .... today will enter in omega 4 relay ....


----------



## prat (Mar 6, 2010)

@Vamsi

I don't have the original version of BFBC2.So i won't be able to play.Or if there is some magical way by which i can, please do tell me.Although i will buy it after my engg entrance exams.Don't waste your bandwith on AC2 at the moment.

By the way anyone saw Shutter Island(movie).I am desperate for a good print.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

quan chi said:


> yeah. i knew that.


so what r u doin rite now?
did u managed to find the stash in npp?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

^^i am on the last part i think finding a way to escape through portals.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> My Xfire id: vamsikrishna
> 
> @prat, what about a MP session today?
> 
> ...



You'll come online everyday, right? Sent you an invitation.

BC2 MP!!? PM me how yo. Please. And 'bout Ezio, you're right. I'm 'bout to type that sentence.  Anyway, you a legit owner of BC2?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2010)

^I Will be in short time. Ordered Mass Effect 2 from ebay couple of days ago. And will definetly get legit copy of BC2 with in a week or two. It is my way of playing.. Play a illegitimate game.. Like it? Buy It. 

But when it comes to Ezio.. There hasn't been a proper NDVD patch yet.. So, will have to wait untill there a proper one.. I mean proper patch. 

@prat, jee! I forgot that there hasn't been a MP crack around  . will have to wait for another few days.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2010)

Tried Assassin's Creed II and well the performance is great. I must say it's pretty similar to the earlier game. The least it drops to is 30fps with V-Sync ON, else the tearing is unbearable. It can range from 30-50fps depending on the area and I have set everything to max with AA being at 4X. The game looks identical to the 360 version for some reason. Although the 360 version seemed to have better colour patterns, which the PC version seems to be lacking right now or may be I'm just judging it too soon.

Since I have already completed this, I got it just to check the performance on my machine. My brother wanted to complete the title, so he'll enjoy the game. Guys get the game when it comes out. It's worth the trip.

Also just play Just Cause 2 demo, it's freakin' amazing. The game has totally got revamped. Everything about that game is brilliant. The graphics, physics (jaw dropping), gameplay elements, level of detail, vehicles etc. It's pure fun. The demo itself has a terrain which is super large. You have so much to do and lot of variety in it. I think I'll wait for the full game. The performance too is pretty good.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

> Although the 360 version seemed to have better colour patterns, which the PC version seems to be lacking right now or may be I'm just judging it too soon



well this thought also did crossed my mind when i saw those screenshots.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2010)

Take a lot at these:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57933_ki1a3/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-40-69.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57934_tynx7/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-56-92.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57935_r62fu/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-03-47-12.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57936_ibifp/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-52-17.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57937_jmwe9/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-02-46-17.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57938_3iudm/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-04-19-50.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2010)

^Where did you get it!? My eyes are rollin' seein' those screens. Please reply to me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Take a lot at these:
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57933_ki1a3/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-40-69.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57934_tynx7/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-56-92.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57935_r62fu/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-03-47-12.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57936_ibifp/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2016-48-52-17.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57937_jmwe9/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-02-46-17.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/57938_3iudm/AssassinsCreedIIGame%202010-03-06%2017-04-19-50.jpg



if you are playing this game.. let me where to get NDVD patch.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Take a lot at these:



Overall it looks good.but some textures are really not that good.

.


----------



## prat (Mar 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> if you are playing this game.. let me where to get NDVD patch.



There is no NDVD patch which fixes animus bug.You can play side missions but you can't play the main story.

Edit Please can anyone tell me how to resize image?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

^^In fact there cannot be any no dvd patch as this game does not require the dvd to play it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2010)

I can still control Ezio and roam around the city & can assassinate with them awesome blades. I'll play like I've finished the story. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92524892-3.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

Finished s.t.a.l.k.e.r the shadow of chernobyl.
with the good ending.

This game truly deserves a place amongst the top ten fps.the mixture of rpg elements and fps was very well done.

the environment, voice acting and music were nicely done.

except few technical faults this game is quite good!
Excellent work by GSC.
I can really say that its one of the best fps games out there.

This is my first rpg type game i have completed.

*i50.tinypic.com/2ljq8hs.jpg

*My sincere thanks to :
*piyush120290 and
topgear
for assisting me to get the best ending of this game.
(sorry,please forgive me if i forgot to mention some others name)
​


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^i am on the last part i think finding a way to escape through portals.


u mean u r in the secret lab??
did u find out the exoskeleton suit??


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2010)

> did u find out the exoskeleton suit.



yes indeed! but you cannot run using it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

quan chi said:


> finished s.t.a.l.k.e.r the shadow of chernobyl.
> With the good ending.
> 
> this game truly deserves a place amongst the top ten fps.the mixture of rpg elements and fps was very well done.
> ...


well
congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ethan , 
Is it working well , i saw some save games which allows you to play the game completely i'm coming tomorrow for AC II and BFBC2 with pen drives, PM me your Yahoo , Gmail id ill add you.


----------



## prat (Mar 7, 2010)

There is strong rumour that skidrow has done the job(of course i am talking about AC2).I can't feel sorry for Ubisoft.They not only wasted their resources on this draconian drm but also lost a fair bit of legitimate gamers.


I have found some very good servers for BFBC2(with low latency).For some strange reason they don't show on server browser.

*v2.fragnetics.com/?page=gaming-serverlist
(scroll down to bfbc2 servers)

Buy this game for mp you won't regret it.(I was playing it on someone's else computer who bought it from steam.10th march is the release date in India as far as my dealer is concerned.)


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2010)

@ quan chi  - Congrats ..... Try out S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear sky now ...... 

BTW, Got into Omega 4 Relay ( tough was not able to do so in the morning as 2 of my ups gone kaput ). Anyway that cutscene with Miranda was before entering the Omega 4 Relay was really hot ( though I expected more ....  ). Saved the game before entering Omega 4 relay ... 

Entered Omega 4 Relay - The collector base - have to kill a eye like bot .... Separated the team in to parts ... Told Tali to hack the base and recruited Miranda to lead the 2nd strike team .... Have to activate/deactivate 8 swithches for tali ( I guess ) to make
the 2nd strike team enter into the base ... Rescued the cerberus crews..... After another cuscene ... and another recruit opeartion ... this time gave the responsibility upon samara and Miranda ... Now I'm with Thane and Garrus with a a biotic expert who is helping us with a sheild ....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2010)

On Heavy Metal Mission in BC2. Got a chance to ride the Tanker and a airborne missile launcher. The game is lot more better than MW2, IMO.

BTW,I will have AC2 by 8AM today.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^ okay...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2010)

just cause 2 demo players.in the map we can see demo time 00:30 something like this.does it mean we cant play it after 30 minutes?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 7, 2010)

There is increase the time patch floating havent tried it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^^ okay...



Was that a sarcasm or it is just ICO giving a damn about me????


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2010)

@quan chi-so bro what did u like the most in this game??


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2010)

^^i think i already had mentioned that.environment is the best part.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2010)

On ME2 .... Just completed the game ...... the end boss fight was too much easy 

DiRT 2 - Level No. 26

Playing The Saboteur


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Met Ethan yesterday got BFBC2 and AC II from him


----------



## sxyadii (Mar 8, 2010)

*Awesome Drift in DIRT 2*

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/fGyDNhiQ1cQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/fGyDNhiQ1cQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> [/youtube]​

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

*i48.tinypic.com/25g74b7.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/8vvsc5.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/i3ucet.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/30jigcz.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2rzouqf.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/n6vrza.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/2yzlr90.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/5es4gj.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2a7ab9k.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/rviy4o.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2eqclfd.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2cgygpk.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/n4zepu.jpg


----------



## sxyadii (Mar 8, 2010)

*i49.tinypic.com/2wbzvol.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/59zujq.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/4zxp1w.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/67k5l4.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/mubv6d.jpg


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 8, 2010)

How is the multiplayer sxyadii? BF has always had ace multiplayer gameplay. I've been wondering about BC2. Are there plenty of servers in and around India? I hear rumours that the box price in India will be between Rs. 800 - Rs. 1,000.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

S*hit still no working crac*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2010)

^ yea.. both for AC2 and BC2 MP


----------



## sxyadii (Mar 8, 2010)

cyberjunkie said:


> How is the multiplayer sxyadii? BF has always had ace multiplayer gameplay. I've been wondering about BC2. Are there plenty of servers in and around India? I hear rumours that the box price in India will be between Rs. 800 - Rs. 1,000.



Price of BBC2 is Rs.979


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

its 699 not 875


----------



## prat (Mar 8, 2010)

cyberjunkie said:


> How is the multiplayer sxyadii? BF has always had ace multiplayer gameplay. I've been wondering about BC2. Are there plenty of servers in and around India? I hear rumours that the box price in India will be between Rs. 800 - Rs. 1,000.



No indian servers at the moment but some singapore servers with good ping rate(about 100 ms ).

*v2.fragnetics.com/?page=gaming-serverlist

Servers are listed here.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> its 699 not 875



699 rs for BCBF2?Where?Also please tell me the price of AC2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yo quan-chi get Call of Pripyat. Its totally rocking. The story and gameplay and  the open environment are the main pros of STALKER. I think you are gonna love it. I'm also playing it.
No going to investigate some glow in a boat on CoS.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry its 999 you can get it from intencity.in , the cra** for AC II is on its way.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2010)

Just completed God of War III (E3 2009) demo and Uncharted 2: Among Thieves demo. Man both of them were unbelievable. God of War III is definitely a must have title and I can't believe it's coming out in a week now. This is going to be epic. The demo had minor frame rate issues, but it's understandable with the level of detail and enhancement that this game has received, it's difficult to sustain a steady 60fps. The texture and character model detail have got a tremendous boost. The level of AA has made all the jagged edges disappear. 

Kratos has really got brutal this time. He isn't even sparing any citizens during his fight. The quick time executions are insane. Riding the Troll was fun and ripping apart Helio's head was EPIC. 

Need to get hold of Uncharted series for now. The game has insane amount of detail and possibly can be the only game (UC2) to rival Crysis on consoles.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank god i pre-ordered it , AC II is making me mad.

And where is our Eziho !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2010)

^Sh*t! This wait's killin' me! I think I'm gonna buy BC2. Will surely not buy ACII. But I'll play the sh*t outta Ezio! More than I did with Altair in the last summer hols. ACII, BC2, ME2 & Dragon Age this hols.! Woohoo! 

How's the graphics of Dragon Age, people? Is it like ME1?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Why the hell is AC II still not out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^i think i already had mentioned that.environment is the best part.


oops!!
i think i missed that one

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Yo quan-chi get Call of Pripyat. Its totally rocking. The story and gameplay and  the open environment are the main pros of STALKER. I think you are gonna love it. I'm also playing it.
> No going to investigate some glow in a boat on CoS.



hey u already playin dat stuff
how much is it different from the other two?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 8, 2010)

I want a working crack by tomorrow morning.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2010)

^ else, what will you do? Burn the world? Please do it.. I can't live in this god forsaken world.. which cannot produce a simple game krack


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2010)

Playing Riddick AODA - Entering into Starport Now


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 9, 2010)

Still no crack what the heck ? GOW 3 is awesome i have lot of games to play this month so can't delay AC II


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn I feeling so bad without a console... I want one but I cant until a couple of months (just had a big purchase)... anyways, final examinations on going but still playing ME2 and BFBC2 whenever I get a chance... also Just Cause 2 demo


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

^ Good to see you posting after a long time,mate. All the best for your exams BTW


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks mate... they arent going too well though .  

Anyways, not straying offtopic... anyone else loves ME2 crazily like me ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually there is a dedicated thread in gamerz section for Mass Effect Discussion. Many people here loves ME and are crazy about ME2. I am one of them.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope ACII gets cracked soon


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2010)

^Good to see ya after such a long time. Welcome back.



> hey u already playin dat stuff
> how much is it different from the other two?


Yes i'm playing it and totally loving it. I have not played CS but i've played SOC[till the x?? lab mission]. This one is totally superb. Better than the first one. RPG elements are much more improved and you can upgrade almost everything except consumables and weapon mounts parts i think. You get an artifact detector because artifacts are not by the side of the road in this one like the first one. I'm loving it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2010)

Clear Sky's awesome.. but I heard Pripyat is better.. gotta give it a try after exams.. Digit gave it a 8.5 .

BTW, Thanks jojo


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Good to see ya after such a long time. Welcome back.
> 
> 
> Yes i'm playing it and totally loving it. I have not played CS but i've played SOC[till the x?? lab mission]. This one is totally superb. Better than the first one. RPG elements are much more improved and you can upgrade almost everything except consumables and weapon mounts parts i think. You get an artifact detector because artifacts are not by the side of the road in this one like the first one. I'm loving it.


can u post some nice screenshots??


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2010)

Completed Riddick AODA .... defeated the last boss ( or ***** ) in the battle and send her down to hell through elevator shaft... 

BTW, Riddick escape from butcher bay was more long and good to play as compared to AODA .... it's just too short and the enemies are not of many types ...

BTW, thinking of completing Batman Arkham Asylum ....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

^ don't think about it.. get it ASAP.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you guys suggest some games for me.
I have played these and i liked them very much.
Crysis, Far Cry 1,2, Prototype, COD MW 1,2, Battlefeild bad company, mass effect, Batman arkham asylum, Stalkers,etc


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a confirmed news that there wont be any cr@ck out for AC II till weekend.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Can you guys suggest some games for me.
> I have played these and i liked them very much.
> Crysis, Far Cry 1,2, Prototype, COD MW 1,2, Battlefeild bad company, mass effect, Batman arkham asylum, Stalkers,etc



Mass Effect 2, Assassins Creed, Devil May Cry 4, Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

@dinjo_jo :- can u PM me the source of that news ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Ygpm !!!!  !


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

@dinjo_jo :- havent received it yet.. guess I'll wait.. thanks anyways


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Sent PM again.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

Got it! Thanks dude .. I will check that 'site' out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2010)

^The hell!? You back from the dead?  Jokin'. I've been thinkin' of you all day. Good to know ye still are playin' latest games . What happened? 

For me, ME2 has Crysis-like feel. Know how that "feel" is? I guess so.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah man am a zombie lolz.. I was just immersed in other stuff... and I can never leave gaming. Waiting for the ACII crack like you man


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

Shi* AC II is not releasing before 17th March in India.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2010)

Currently playing:
Mass Effect 2 [PC]
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune [PS3]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2010)

Mass Effect 2's *super-awesome!* Don't want this sh*t to end!! That's why am gettin' Dragon Age.

@dinjo: By that time, SKIDROW will rule! The guys at DICE did a fairly good job of givin' dedicated server files to only those who want it. One must take permission to host a server! So, just like BF2142, no Phucin' MP!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ don't think about it.. get it ASAP.



I've got batman arkham asylum on dec 2009 and played it on win 7 upto the part where I've to save some doctors and after some time have to clear another toxic gas filled room ...

I've to install windows xp x64 after that and I backed up those B-man save files ... but they are not working with xp x64 any more .... so I've to start the the game play from beginning and reached to the part where I've to save some doctors anyway .... 

BTW, guys need some help over here .... if you have time take a look at it :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1214691


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2010)

^ fsucking GFWL.Someone should should put it out of it's misery.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 11, 2010)

@Sunny
Seems like i wont be able to play AC II on PC , can you give AC II on PS3, hit me on gtalk.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2010)

@Allwyn @Dinjo Let's have an online conference tonight. Gtalk or Yahoo. My exams got over just yesterday so I decided to play 'real' Cricket.  Sorry, guys as I couldn't reply to you.
Allwyn I got your PM. Let's talk tonight.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 11, 2010)

PM me the time sunny on gtalk

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

How was the exams ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Allwyn @Dinjo Let's have an online conference tonight. Gtalk or Yahoo. My exams got over just yesterday so I decided to play 'real' Cricket.  Sorry, guys as I couldn't reply to you.
> Allwyn I got your PM. Let's talk tonight.


I have a night shift and my next off is directly on Sunday. So won't be able to gather up for a conference. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 11, 2010)

Sunny tonight 9pm ok have to sleep early today.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2010)

have no latest games rite now 
so currently playing civ IV (meh...)
already completed before with almost all leaders+all victories
and......
still playin


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Completed ME2 . Jack, tali, thane died during the trip through omega 4 relay. miranda and jacob died in the collector's base,kept the collector base for the illusive man. Totally unique game. 10/10 from me. Just one con - sepherd doesn't know how to smile.
At second mission of BFBC2. Mindblowing gfx and gameplay


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 11, 2010)

Heavy Rain Completed.

Sunny
Pls ship me AC2 PS3 i'm dying now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ fsucking GFWL.Someone should should put it out of it's misery.



Yup, It's really a pain in ass .....

The new GFWL version comes with DiRT 2 was not working with xp x64 ... so after I installed it ie DiRT 2 I was not able to play it ... after searching forums I got the solution .... the GFWL version which comes with B-man arham asylum is the best one works with all games which supports GFWL.

BTW, crossed those doctor rescuing and gas cleaning part .... now dealing with that mind scorcher monster ..... the starting of this boss fight was really scary ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2010)

^ one can sense utter creativity when it comes to Scarecrow in this game. The set pieces will be amazing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 12, 2010)

Any word on the AC II (r@ck ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Just one con - sepherd doesn't know how to smile.


He does or at least smirks when having flirty conversations with Kelly.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 12, 2010)

@sunny YGPM


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2010)

@Social: I guess not. I waited all these months to play ACII, now Ubi Phuced it up! And again I gotta wait! Sh*t!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2010)

And people say consoles suck.....These days consoles a the big daddy and PC is that frightened kid in the corner. 
I just ordered God Of War collection and God Of War 3 collection from Intencity. Let's hope I have em by tomorrow.
Now I'm just hoping Ubisoft releasex a Prince of Persia collection for the consoles. I don't want to go back to the PS2 to play those titles.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 12, 2010)

GOW 3 is not coming till 16th but the game is already available in Dubai damn they always break street date.

sunny , are you sending AC II  ? , pls reply


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I am. But I can't send it today. Got some work to do today (apart from gaming  ). Probably tomorrow.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool.Need to play as i have a holiday on 16th

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

Crysis 2 Video

*www.gametrailers.com/video/gdc-10-crysis-2/63009


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> And people say consoles suck.....These days consoles a the big daddy and PC is that frightened kid in the corner.



I was reading some article few days back, one major reason of consoles being successful (apart from the reason of publishers making sh1t tons of money on consoles) is that people are too lazy to sit in front of a computer to play, better option is to lie on a couch and play no matter how sucky the control scheme gets in case of some games.

besides all this, consoles have really become one stop for all kind of entertainment in living room, It does Everything  (Although PC also does everything too )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2010)

Final verdict: PCs can suck it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2010)

^Consoles rule! For only gamin'. Heh!

@dinjo: Holy hell! Crysis 2's gonna do some sh*t to FPS genre! Darn! That POV simply rocks! Awesome, Crytek & EA! Just awesome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Consoles are meant  for gaming.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yes, I am. But I can't send it today. Got some work to do today (apart from gaming  ). Probably tomorrow.


Hmm...any update on my PM or that's off the list?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2010)

@vamsi: Oh, I forgot.


----------



## dare devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Played ME2 2nd time.This time saved all the Squad and Crew members.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok , for sunny if you send any games to me and Ethan send it to one person other can collect it which one was you looking for ethan ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll send inFamous and Assassin's Creed II to Dinjo. Ethan please collect from him if you can.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'll send inFamous and Assassin's Creed II to Dinjo. Ethan please collect from him if you can.


Dude, don't forget Heavenly Sword. It's one hack-en-slash, I've been dying to play. Send it to Dinesh, I'll get it from him once he drops by to my place. Thanks again.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Collecting men to go to pripyat in Stalker3 and also trying to get rich by selling artifacts.
Completed  yakuza 3 demo on my ps3. nice beat'em up game but conversations can get a little annoying.
now downloading heavy rain demo.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Final verdict: PCs can suck it.



Yawn...:C_tired: 

Goes to play games in FULL HD, Shooters with real controls. No programmed assist for aim.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 12, 2010)

Heavenly Sword what about Demon Souls thats a hell of a game.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

And i need AC II quick , this game is making me mad,

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

GOW 3 is being shipped tomorrow from intencity great news for me and Sunny


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2010)

AC II rocks... i am a altair fan  also crysis 2 for the ps3.... let's see what muscle power the ps3 is hiding under the hOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOd

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

rofl @ xray engine man stalker looks good but that x-ray engine needs some more gamma radiation 

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

@ anyone read stalker novel ? and seen the movie?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 13, 2010)

^A movie!? Let me check. I'm Altair fan too..err..I was a year before. Now, Ezio! But he ain't showin' up. Anyone wanna frag with me in MW2 style? Let me know.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 13, 2010)

Sunny , shipped ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Reached Pripyat after a very scary tunnel. The game is totally awesome. I'm addicted to this one.
Mission 3 in BFBC2. Mindblowing gameplay.
COD MW2 MP just started again thanks to NVIDIAGeek. Anyone willing to play get the 1.0.182 version thingy.Need help PM me.


----------



## official (Mar 13, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> GOW 3 is not coming till 16th but the game is already available in Dubai damn they always break street date.
> 
> sunny , are you sending AC II  ? , pls reply



dunno about that but the game will officially release in india at 19th march....i already preordered it. i had heard a lot about them but never ever played any of them. I think God Of War is synonymous with Playstation...can u tell how are they???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 13, 2010)

I already know it Milestone received the game on March 2nd but were holding out ,its also a pre-order for me.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ one can sense utter creativity when it comes to Scarecrow in this game. The set pieces will be amazing.



Yup 

BTW, getting riof off Scarecrow was easy enough  a bit hard boss fight is with that monster which recharges it's health after some times .

BTW, trying to find a way into Doc young's office. cleared that area but every entrance is locked by electric fence .... will find a way anyway today  though


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Some screenshots form STALKER Call of Pripyat
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/stalkcp-20100314-134226-1.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/stalkcp-20100313-222335-1.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/stalkcp-20100313-211759.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2010)

^Imagine Metro 2033.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 14, 2010)

BFBC 2 has indian flag in one of the levels.




*i41.tinypic.com/2wof6s4.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 14, 2010)

@dinjo- resize that image..its too big.....& its not the indian flag....check carefully..the top color isn't saffron & the circle is different...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok its a mexico flag


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

guys..guys.. Resize your pics. And the images alone costs more than a MB in the last page. Compress them dudes. Even a MB matters for a limited BW user like me.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 14, 2010)

Any working Crack Out For ACII yet?? Heard it Would get released by yesterday..Damn waiting's Getting To me


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2010)

@dinjo-
it isn't the Indian flag


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Finished STALKER Call of Pripyat. A short and addictive role playing game. The story is so good and the side missions are also mysterious and fun. The zone is such a large place to explore and quite interesting. The shooting is the really awesome. 9/10 from me.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 14, 2010)

Currentle addicted to Wolfenstein..The game does have its flaws but its such an amazingly wicked game to play!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

*i42.tinypic.com/fuykpd.jpg

This was yesteday. But soon..the website was back.Found it on a forum.Don't know if is true or face.It is fun anyway.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2010)

yesterday I was thinking of playing B-man my viewsonic 19 inch LCD monitor was having serious issues 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124959

Anyway, got Left 4 Dead 2 - it was really a pain in the ass to get it working 

Started palying S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of pripyat but for the monitor issue was not able to play it more than 3 mins.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> yesterday I was thinking of playing B-man my viewsonic 19 inch LCD monitor was having serious issues
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124959


Oh boy! That sucks. Better call up Viewsonic and see what they can do. Their monitor's are usually rock solid. 

Currently playing:
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune [PS3]
Bioshock 2 [PC]
Aliens V/S Predator [PC]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuc*k bluedart they made a mess of God of war 3 delivery.

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

Seems like a working copy of AC II is out , guys please confirm


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> guys..guys.. Resize your pics. And the images alone costs more than a MB in the last page. Compress them dudes. Even a MB matters for a limited BW user like me.


Why don't you resize your own image in your post #6607?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

yea.. thought of it. But it takes less than 100KB. which is not a big thing.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 15, 2010)

How to re-size images ?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2010)

^ just post the thumbnails or use the Resize option when you upload to www.imageshack.us

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/4766/screenshot20100315at121.th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 15, 2010)

^
Offtopic: Firefox on Mac OS X? Seriously?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2010)

^ I prefer Camino. 

But Firefox is there just for the sake of it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 15, 2010)

*First 50 minutes of Assassins Creed 2 *


*www.onthexbox.com/2009/11/first-50-minutes-of-assassins-creed-ii/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2010)

^I ain't watchin' it.


----------



## Anchal Singh (Mar 15, 2010)

Guys, i am totally addicted to games & hence i decided to pursue my graduation in Gaming.. Fun rite? I will work on games for my entire life..


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2010)

I've finished Super Mario Frustration on my NES clone.  11 years and counting. 

The cartridge is an overused one and hung quite a lot. So, it was even more frustration for me.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oh boy! That sucks. Better call up Viewsonic and see what they can do. Their monitor's are usually rock solid.
> 
> Currently playing:
> Uncharted: Drake's Fortune [PS3]
> ...



Yup, that sucks big time .....

Anyway , how is the game Alien Vs. predator ... waiting for a little review from you


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 16, 2010)

Got my Copy of GOW 3 


There is a chaos now


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

wooohoooo got call of duty modern warfare 2 on the ps3.... ironically i dont have a ps3


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 17, 2010)

Metro 2033, first game that will bring my PC to knees  . 

*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2010/03/Metro2033-GPUs-1680x.png
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/data:image/gif,GIF89a%12%00%12%00%B3%00%00%FF%FF%FF%F7%F7%EF%CC%CC%CC%BD%BE%BD%99%99%99ZYZRUR%00%00%00%FE%01%02%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%21%F9%04%04%14%00%FF%00%2C%00%00%00%00%12%00%12%00%00%04X0%C8I%2B%1D8%EB%3D%E4%00%60%28%8A%85%17%0AG*%8C%40%19%7C%00J%08%C4%B1%92%26z%C76%FE%02%07%C2%89v%F0%7Dz%C3b%C8u%14%82V5%23o%A7%13%19L%BCY-%25%7D%A6l%DF%D0%F5%C7%02%85%5B%D82%90%CBT%87%D8i7%88Y%A8%DB%EFx%8B%DE%12%01%00%3B


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2010)

Completed Uncharted: Drake's Fortune. I enjoyed this game, but was not as good as a I expected. The final battle was the most interesting one. 

Started Uncharted 2: Among Thieves and the intro sequence was breathtaking. This game looks way better than it's predecessor. The physics detail is just insane. I'm currently on chapter 2. Will be getting God of War III soon enough and then Kratos will have his vengeance.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2010)

U2 is a unique game. The way the developers arranged the chapters gives you a very interesting and breathtaking experience. 

Currently Addicted to:-
Bioshock 2 [got the incinerate plasmid]
Manhunt 2 [Chapter 2, ok this game is totally weird]
MW2 Spec-ops [with geek]
MW1 Multiplayer


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 17, 2010)

The level of detail in GOW 3 is insane i want to see the game running at Full HD.

Anyone tried Metro 2033 , really want to know the performance of the game

Ethan - From where did you got UC2 ? taken any rentals ? I'll try to get my MGS4 this Saturday you have holiday on Saturday/Sunday ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2010)

*Yeah! I got Battlefield 2!* *Huh?* 

Currently addicted to Mass Effect 2. Recruited that badass krogan. This game's what I've been dreamin' all day. This game has got every mission I wanted in a game to be. Awesome!

Hell! I'm currently seein' games which have multiplayer, but before I was not at all lookin' for it. NFS: World Online's lookin' great. Hopefully, it's goddarn free! Do a great job, EA, just like you did the best racin' game on PC, i.e. NFS: SHIFT.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

BTW, dinjo, you might wanna *clearly* Google for Ezio, know what I mean? I only wish I had a great Internet conn. & I would be controllin' Ezio! *YEAH!!!!* Erm, PM me if you want Ezio too.  I suggest you don't shell out money on that assassino to kill someone, no offense.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally received my God of War collection and God of War 3. Gonna play the whole series now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 17, 2010)

The start sequence is breath taking , the mountains aahh...

And is the final version for AC II finally out ?

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

PM Sent geek , let me know as i'm currently in office so could not check.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Some one please confirm whether AC II is out or not ??

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Some one please confirm whether AC II is out or not ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2010)

^
Hell no.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 17, 2010)

So the link you said was a incorrect release right ?


----------



## devanshsharma (Mar 17, 2010)

i just finished crysis warhead !! and devil may cry 3 { it's a must play for all of yu if yu havn't played it yet although it's quite old...
presently plyin metal gear solid 4 &  unrel tournament ...

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^
> Hell no.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------
> ...


yu r rite nvidia geek evry1's watin for nanosuit 2!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2010)

@dinjo: Just a *cough*.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys, I was playing God of War this evening and I was stuck at the part where we have to take the shield of Zeus and kill the horde of those dead soldiers before a wall crushes Kratos. After having died 5-6 times, a menu came up to change the difficulty to easy. I didn't pay attention to it and pressed the X button. Now I'm stuck with easy difficulty. Is there any way to change it back to normal? Should I just go ahead and finish it? I'e got GoW 2 and GoW3 after this. 
Started this afternoon and already reached the challenge of Poseidon. Totally addicted to the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2010)

No.. you don't have a option now.. you can't revert the difficulty. As you are playing the game just to get hang on story...I recommend you to continue withit. You can always play the game in God mode later.. if you want some challenge.

Lesson for life time: If you are clicking/selecting OK or Cancel. Read what actually you are telling OK/Cancel to.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 17, 2010)

Currently addicted to Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Awesome. Just awesome game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Ethan - From where did you got UC2 ? taken any rentals ? I'll try to get my MGS4 this Saturday you have holiday on Saturday/Sunday ?


I got UC2 from a friend of mine. I'll be subscribing to the rentals from the next month. It seems Movimart has hiked the rates of the one game rental to Rs.500, which was previously Rs.350 I believe. So I'll opt for the 12 games option. That would pan out much cheaper for me.

I have an off on Friday and Sunday for this week. Just buzz me if you want to drop by. I should get God of War III by Saturday, so the weekend would be filled with total chaos. Hope to complete UC2 by on Friday. 

Got Metro 2033, but too lazy to try it out. Will do that first thing tomorrow morning. 

Kane & Lynch fans, kindly check the official trailer. It's kick ass. Although it's a bloody long wait till August end to play this game, I'm anxiously awaiting this title to come out. From the looks of it, this seems like a prequel, more than a sequel.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

So Saturday Morning free ? 

Poseidon is such a bad ass in God of War 3 this seems to be a epic game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2010)

Tried Metro 2033 and it's exactly like I thought it would be, system raping. On very high settings with DX10 and 4X AAA, it just drop the frames to 17fps. I'm currently playing on Normal with DX9 and no AA. There is serious tearing issues, but the game looks really good. If only these European developers would learn to optimise their games, it would have been so much better.

For people who are familiar with S.T.A.L.K.E.R gameplay, this is very close to it but I haven't seen an RPG element till now. The game is extremely atmospheric and I just reached chapter 2. Each chapter seems to be very short in length.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

@Ethan 
Just to let you know i have got my copy of MGS4 now.I would suggest it to play even before GOW 3 , MGS4 textures are so sharp even after 2 years no game could come close to it.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 18, 2010)

sorry for off topic post

hey guys please suggest me few games like "Prototype"
thank you...


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> sorry for off topic post
> 
> hey guys please suggest me few games like "Prototype"
> thank you...


I would say Assassin's Creed.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just Cause 2 Xbox 360 available now


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2010)

omg!! Just Cause 2 Demo has been downloaded 2Million times.

People are waiting this desperately for this!!!!!


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 18, 2010)

Krow said:


> I would say Assassin's Creed.




already played it dude...
Looking forward to play assassins creed 2 now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2010)

Just finished God of War and the feeling is so epic that I had to cough, sneeze and puke some epic out of my system.  Moving on to God of War now. I'm glad I hadn't played this title till now. Even the first God of War looks and plays totally kickass on PS3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> sorry for off topic post
> 
> hey guys please suggest me few games like "Prototype"
> thank you...


I'd got with X-Men Origins: Wolverine. It won't have the exhaustive move list and abilities like PROTOTYPE, but it's sure as hell fun with Wolverine. 

Just got Splinter Cell: Conviction demo for the 360. Let's see how this title pans out. I hope they have revamped the gameplay and simplified it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2010)

Just started God of War 2 and defeated that giant colossus with the Blades of Olympus. Ain't this fun!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2010)

prat said:


> Can you complete missions without killing anybody?


In the demo, you have to make a kill. Else the area is heavily patrolled and there is no bloody way to sneak past by those thugs. Being a amateur Splinter Cell player, this it feels a bit awkward in terms of stealth combat for me. The health regeneration is very slow and make no mistake about this, stay in the line of fire for more than 4-5 secs and you'll be gunned down. 

The graphics have been immensely beefed up and fisher's character modelling is done very well. The intro scene is quite brutal. I'll have to try the demo again to see what other ways of stealth kills are possible. So far I have used only flashbang to distract the guards. 

The controls are screwed up with no customisation. Why the f*ck would anyone press L-Stick to reload and R-stick for weapon zoom? 

I wish they fix up this problem. The mission indicators are actually posted on the walls, so it's easy to know what you're next objective is. Overall, I would say, it will take some time and patience to explore this game's tactics in depth.


----------



## prat (Mar 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> In the demo, you have to make a kill. Else the area is heavily patrolled and there is no bloody way to sneak past by those thugs. Being a amateur Splinter Cell player, this it feels a bit awkward in terms of stealth combat for me. The health regeneration is very slow and make no mistake about this, stay in the line of fire for more than 4-5 secs and you'll be gunned down.
> 
> The graphics have been immensely beefed up and fisher's character modelling is done very well. The intro scene is quite brutal. I'll have to try the demo again to see what other ways of stealth kills are possible. So far I have used only flashbang to distract the guards.
> 
> ...



So it is not Chaos theory.In Chaos Theory you can complete the whole mission without killing anybody(ofcourse it was difficult).My download is almost complete so will try to complete it without killing anybody.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2010)

prat said:


> So it is not Chaos theory.In Chaos Theory you can complete the whole mission without killing anybody(ofcourse it was difficult).My download is almost complete so will try to complete it without killing anybody.


Believe me, I think you know this game better than I do. So you might figure out a way to do it. But it seems quite difficult as the initial part demands to get a kill. The whole demo is barely for 10 minutes, even less if you know the game properly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2010)

@prat  I've played all 4 Splinter Cell games and believe me it sucks to not be able to go in all guns blazing. Sneaking around sucks. 

@Ethan Sorry buddy, I had been away and returned day before and got busy with God of War. That's why I couldn't ship the games. 

Anyways, I was reading Steve Caterson's interview where he told that even though the God of War trilogy concludes the story, they aren't killing off the franchise. We might very well see another God of War game.

Currently addicted to:
God of War 2 [PS3]
Heavy Rain [PS3]
Just Cause 2 Demo [PS3] This shite is awesome!


----------



## prat (Mar 19, 2010)

****ing hell that was very short demo.

Here is the review(not mine as i was too tired to write one so got this from Ubisoft forum.)




*Lead Up* 
I'll admit that in the beginning, when the whole  story about a reworking of the Splinter Cell franchise was released I  was a little excited. Especially after seeing the 2007 ubidays videos  and the others shortly released. I'll admit the new ragged homeless  fisher was a bit off, but from the gameplay it appeared that Splinter  Cell was going to be more sandbox stealth than ever.

And then  everything went dark, for a long time we just sat their waiting for more  info. As I am sure most of you know during that time a certain game in  the Metal Gear Franchise was released, being called one of the greatest  stealth actions games ever. We got word through the grape vine that  everything was being changed again for Sam Fisher and his crew and  compatriots.

So at this point I was really worried, had Sam  Fisher and his blend of stealth action been erased from gaming history.  Were we relegated to just be happy with the awesome experience that was  Chaos Theory. And to a lesser extent, the PS2 and Original Xbox Double  Agent.

Well along came the stunning E3 2009 video... I was  shocked, it almost appeared that the game literally played itself. Mark  and Execute, albeit similar to adrenaline fueled reflexes and years of  combat training all rolled into one button press. Was disappointing,  though it looked a lot more hectic and the gun play didn't look bad,  they never showed a lot of it. As if it was hiding, or pretty non  existent. Then the announcement that you could no longer hide bodies  came, that was hard to comprehend. So yeah Sam Fisher has gone 'rogue',  but all conventional wisdom would suggest that something from the  beginning of the franchise would not just be casually thrown out as it  had seemed to be... Aside from the fact that bad guys usually tend to  notice when their fellow bad guys disappear.

And then more  waiting, waiting to play the demo that the PRESS always seem to be able  to touch. I was getting worried that once again another company would  forget about their true target audience and make us wait for the actual  game. Which nowadays with pre-order exclusive DLC is a catch 22. Do you  pre-order and buy for some DLC and risk a bad game, or do you wait and  risk never getting the bonus items...

*Analysis and  Afterthoughts*
Well now after playing the game, I'm relegated to  the fact that I will be picking it up Day One. However that is not  without some pro's and con's.

_Mark and Execute_ is not as  plentiful as I originally feared. I was worried that throughout the  whole the game I would be CQC'ing my way to pretty yes, though  challenging not fallout 3 V.A.T.S ripoffs. Albeit though the option is  their for the skilled player.

_Gunplay_ is still good. In my  opinion no splinter cell title can stand alone unless you can fight  your way through it. Now yes Rookie and Normal are a cake walk, but  Realistic is a great start for Sam Fisher veterans the world over. The  one negative though is that their seems to be no way to adjust the  sensitivity of the aiming controls. Please Ubisoft rectify this issue,  not all of us want to M&E our way through this game.

_Stealth_  though it has been relegated to the Jason Bourne or James Bond variety,  which is somewhat of a let down. It is still very much a stealth game.  Again for veterans of the series Realistic is the only difficulty you  should be interested in.

The _Gadgets_ aren't too bad, I am  in a love hate relationship with the Sticky Camera. I mean ya it can  explode but what happened to the sleeping gas? The Portable EMP, I was  worried. But I am happy to see a restriction on it. And the frag, and  EMP grenade are useful tools.

In conclusion I have to say that  its a fun game, it may not be Chaos Theory which inevitably will **** of  many. But its a good start to breathing new life into the franchise. I  would love to see more of the levels, and if its possible to ghost the  entire the game. Now I just have to wait and try to decide which DLC I  choose to pursue.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2010)

prat said:


> ****ing hell that was very short demo.
> 
> Here is the review(not mine as i was too tired to write one so got this from Ubisoft forum.)


For a second there, I thought your typing speed had gone on steroids. 

Anyway how did you approach those 3 guys in the tunnel?


----------



## prat (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *@prat  I've played all 4 Splinter Cell games and believe me it sucks to not be able to go in all guns blazing. Sneaking around sucks.
> *



Not for me i am afraid.I loved Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and completed the whole game without killing anybody.Agents aren't supposed to go in all guns blazing.

Sunny you might like the new one.Try the demo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I will once I'm done with the God of War series.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 19, 2010)

The demo seems quite short.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Tried Metro 2033 and it's exactly like I thought it would be, system raping. On very high settings with DX10 and 4X AAA, it just drop the frames to 17fps. I'm currently playing on Normal with DX9 and no AA. There is serious tearing issues, but the game looks really good. If only these European developers would learn to optimise their games, it would have been so much better.
> 
> For people who are familiar with S.T.A.L.K.E.R gameplay, this is very close to it but I haven't seen an RPG element till now. The game is extremely atmospheric and I just reached chapter 2. Each chapter seems to be very short in length.


can u post some of the metro's best screenshots
plzzzzzzzz
anyways i'm a die hard fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R series
esp. shadows of chernobyl


----------



## prat (Mar 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For a second there, I thought your typing speed had gone on steroids.
> 
> Anyway how did you approach those 3 guys in the tunnel?



Watch this video.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyXRqdQQjfk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2010)

hey any one playing AC-2 pi**te  version


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

^ damn patch is not out yet.. still waiting for it. 

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------

Ok.. just got the copy of Stranglehold. The game is very brilliant. Especially the destructible environments. Now I am in second mission in some water district.

*lh6.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S6QlSxaWiwI/AAAAAAAAAFY/DBaU2lo9MmA/s640/Retail-Stranglehold%202010-03-20%2006-58-43-72.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S6QlcQhusLI/AAAAAAAAAFc/5DUjdxwbfnE/s640/Retail-Stranglehold%202010-03-20%2006-58-55-67.jpg


*lh3.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S6QlhLfuJ3I/AAAAAAAAAFg/3lG6JmX3kMg/s640/Retail-Stranglehold%202010-03-20%2006-58-56-91.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 20, 2010)

How the hell is AC 2 pirate version playable you can't do anything in the game


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 20, 2010)

*images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/6/22/128901728710087548.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 20, 2010)

^^thats my wallpaper!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2010)

prat said:


> Watch this video.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyXRqdQQjfk


OMG! That was fantastic. This guy must be an ace Splinter Cell fan. I couldn't have thought about those innovative ways to approach the demo. I think I'll skip this title, won't be able to spend so much time with it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

^ I heard that game developers saying.. 'you can play the way you want'. I thought that the game would be playable with Offensive mechanics too. Is the game unplayable with
run and gun strategy?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2010)

@Ethan Are you serious about skipping this title? I mean it looks super awesome! How's the 360 demo BTW?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ I heard that game developers saying.. 'you can play the way you want'. I thought that the game would be playable with Offensive mechanics too. Is the game unplayable with
> run and gun strategy?


You can go in offensive mode as well, but chances are, you would trigger an alarm and all your stealth movement would go down the drain. The video that Prat posted above was how the game is supposed to be played, like a true stealth agent. I have played Chaos Theory, but it didn't provide so much liberty of outright shooting, like this game does. What I mean to say is, in Chaos Theory, if I'd trigger an alarm during a failed hacking attempt, I was sure that I would get screwed. In the demo, I could take cover behind the crates and gun down 4 people while my health regenerated slowly. So it grants a sufficient leeway for escaping even when your cover is busted.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

Fine Enough. I am not concerned about the gameplay type. I played and loved all of the splinter cell games(except Chaos Theory  ) Having different Gameplay Mechanics in the bag will greatly increase the replay value.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 20, 2010)

Just didnt the EA turn to move towards the Online connection DRM


----------



## official (Mar 20, 2010)

if EA also starts moving towards online DRM i think indian gamers will be mostly affected...coz we do hav very poor internet conc. More over they'll loose many buyers like Ubi worldwide


----------



## Krow (Mar 21, 2010)

Played Assassin's Creed. The game was okay at best. Got repetitive and irritating a lot of times. Those loonies in cities are the worst irritant in the game. After about 5 assassinations, there are no innovations in the gameplay. The story is good, but felt hanging in the air at the end. Great way to make people play ACII.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2010)

I felt the same way... repetitive gameplay. Good thing that they addressed those problems in AC2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2010)

God of "f*ckin" War III is in my hands now. Now Kratos will unleash hell. I have a leave tomorrow, so whole day would be dedicated to it. 

Also a big thanks to Dinesh for passing on Metal Gear Solid 4. I'll get to that once I complete the rest of the titles.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Tried out L4D2 Multiplayer Modes. I totally like it.
Some screenies:-

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/94207306-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/94207383-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/94207210-3.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2010)

@Ethan Have you played any previous MGS games?

I just finished God of War 2. Going to start God of War 3 tomorrow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2010)

Die.. b1tches die. You are playing GoW3 without me. 

Darn! Kratos! Why are you not cummin to me!   phuc!phuc!phuc!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

OMG! My jaw has dropped to the floor and it has shattered. People who think the best looking game is Uncharted 2, need to play God of War III. This game is insane. Not only has it single handedly got the best intro sequence EVER, but it also manages to stretch that fight for a good 45 minutes.

Folks if you ever needed a reason to buy the PS3, this would be it. This makes all the other titles on PS3 looks like mere peasants. For people who have played and marvelled at the E3 demo, the full version has enhanced it 10 folds. The AA level has been polished, frame rates are much smoother, motion blur is added, dynamic lighting effect is introduced and even the depth of field had been bumped up. Kratos feels extremely life like and you can't help but notice the seamless shift from cut-scene to in-game for the gameplay. For once, I had just left the controller feeling it was a cut-scene, but it was all in real time. WTF?

The level of gore and chaos created by Kratos this time round makes Ryu Hayabusa look like a pussy. I'm currently playing on the God difficulty and it's pretty challenging. Almost all of the previous upgrades patterns have been retained. You can even keep collecting for Gorgon's Eye for health increase, Phoenix's feather for magic increase and Minotaur Horn for special attack damage boost.

I'm currently in Chapter 2: The Forge. I have 2 weapons; The Blades of Exile and Bow of Apollo. I also have a new power called "Army of Sparta". This is quite a unique power as it sends down a pair of shields (that surround Kratos) and invoke the spears of of it. I found this pretty useful against Minotaur, when they come in groups. 

The sheer scale on which this game is rendered is mind boggling. You can literally see the draw distance screaming for your attention. The camera work is again a work of brilliance, although free movement of camera would have been appreciated. The amount of work that Santa Monica studios have put for this game really deserves them a medal. They really know how to end the series in style, and I'm not even 1/4 of the way through it. 

Believe me, gaming would never be the same after you play this title. The word "EPIC" would feel small in front of it. My recommendation is to just drop everything and get this game ASAP for the PS3. I'm off to sleep right now, but more chaos would reign tomorrow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

^ 'at the end there will be only chaos'. I think the statement is true after reading your first impression.

just for info sake....does that mean that GoW3 does with 50% of ps3's power what U2 haven't with 90% of power?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> just for info sake....does that mean that GoW3 does with 50% of ps3's power what U2 haven't with 90% of power?


I'm not sure about those numerical representations, but it has got an enormous depth in terms of detail to the environment. All the images seem razor sharp. Kratos has been modelled so realistically that even Drake would fail in comparison. 

UC2 has an advantage of using varied locations and hence showcasing it's amazing graphics. God of War III focusses more on character detail and the locations are mainly very dark. This is where the games lighting effects play a huge role. It just brings out a great deal of realism in the game. The water in this game is unlike anything I have seen before, case in point, The river of Styx. Tile reflection again is vastly detailed. You can even notice the particles of dust accurately as the wind blows over a certain area. Fire from your blades too is very realistic. Blood flows oozes out when you kill enemies and would cover your body. Cloth physics are again notable, but environment destruction isn't anywhere near UC2.

There are a lot of other thing which this game has really accomplished technically. It makes crosses leaps and bounds to make us wonder what the PS3 is capable of pulling off. I'm disappointed that only Sony's first party developers are doing this and not the other developers. They could really take a cue from Sony.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

I think those Vistas in Sony's First party games comes at a cost of talented Coders and time. Many Developers like Valve Abandoned the PS3 for same reason. 
But quantic dreams took the time and developed a great game even though they are not inside Sony.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

^"I wish I had a PS3".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, yeah, do that sh*t Valve! Come here and support us, PC gamers. PS3 buggers have too much of ego.  Hell! Crytek, give us some crazy-a$$ awesome game! Sh*t! Phuc Sony.
> 
> Get the hell outta here Ezio, I have Shepard.



What was that!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> What was that!


You know the irony? I thought of giving him a chance and took him off my ignore list to see if he had changed. Read that comment and re-instated him in my ignore list. _*SIGH*_


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

Killzone 3 confirmed for PS3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

@vamsi: That was too much, wasn't that? Sorry.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

Installing AC II PC got it for 900/- from Alfa market


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @vamsi: That was too much, wasn't that? Sorry.



haha... dude. You sound funny some time and when you say sorry for that.. you will sound more funny. Don't apologize to me.. I'm neither Sony nor a proud PS3 owner. Say sorry to Sony and PS3 owners in the forum whom you called 'people with lotta ego'

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Installing AC II PC got it for 900/- from Alfa market



mind sharing the key?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> mind sharing the key?


There can be two things, either he is stuck with that crappy DRM or enjoying the game so much that he would be posting around mid-night.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

^ is the game that awesome? 

I'm now stuck with Stranglehold. Meh... the gameplay is repetitive.But shoving bullets in bad dudes ass in john woo style will never get old.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

^No Ezio fer me!  Darn! I shouldn't be cravin' for Nomad too 'cause EA's also movin' to the bugged up DRM. I hope not! Another


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

*i41.tinypic.com/2exsvbl.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

^No! No! NOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

*i42.tinypic.com/vflh11.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

^Stop IT!!!! No lags whatsoever? 

No offense, his balls are too big.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

*i39.tinypic.com/2vwit54.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2010)

^Answer me, budd.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 22, 2010)

The performance of game is very heavily relying on CPU than on GPU i was able to play the game at 30 with Multisampling off.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Nvidiageek, you are a funny guy and the way dinjo made him beg is even more funny. You are nice guy geek. 

Congo to dinjo on the getting your hands on Ezio.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2010)

@dinjo..

your CPU,GPU,RAM,Game settings and FPS please. And key too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2010)

@Ethan Am I on your ignore list too? You've not been replying to my posts, PMs or text messages. If it is about the games then I need to talk to you to clear things up.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 23, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Started playing AC II on PC the performance of the game relies very heavily on processor as i could run the game on 1440X900 with C2D 2.4 , GTS 250 1GB at full settings with fps of 28 which is bad and there is lot of screen tearing in the game causing me to turn on the vsync .I had no problems with DRM as once installed not even the disc is required just keep the internet connection on.
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 23, 2010)

Are there any chances of running Assassins Creed 2 on my config???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan Am I on your ignore list too? You've not been replying to my posts, PMs or text messages. If it is about the games then I need to talk to you to clear things up.


No you're not. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> Started playing AC II on PC the performance of the game relies very heavily on processor as i could run the game on 1440X900 with C2D 2.4 , GTS 250 1GB at full settings with fps of 28 which is bad and there is lot of screen tearing in the game causing me to turn on the vsync .I had no problems with DRM as once installed not even the disc is required just keep the internet connection on.


Woah! I remember the tearing part, but the fps was pretty steady. Which memory block are you on?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 23, 2010)

No , the fps drop are pretty much i was expecting a improvement as i'm able to play AC I at 100 fps but this is not very optimized.I'm still in tutorial section of the game as i had to deliver the letters.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2010)

@jojo: Thanks for the heads up. 

@dinjo: Hell! Yours same as mine! Is it like Crysis without the awesome eyecandy?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 23, 2010)

I ran AC2 with borrowed 9400gt. My FPS was 24-30 settings were all set to max. Resolution was 800x600.


@dinjo,What is your GPU?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 23, 2010)

GTS 250 1GB DDR3, the game is just too cpu intensive

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

on res 1440X900


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 23, 2010)

^ I think so. Mine was Core 2 Quad Q8200. What is your CPU?

 That's it I will wait for 1 day...if there is no crack in the world..... I am going to go to another galaxy with a copy of AC2 to get it cracked. Atleast.. I think Aliens can hack this DRM.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 23, 2010)

C2D 2.4 Ghz, there is a fix on Ubisoft which i'll try tonight and will let you know


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

man...thanks digit a lot for March 2010 DVD.......

I just love the game Cortex Command...its awesome......ADDICTED......first indie game i am addicted to


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2010)

Just had a one and a half hour session of God of War 3. Boy oh boy! Ain't the game brutal! The intro sequence as Allwyn already described is probably the best you'll see for a long time. Within the first hour of the game, we get to beat the crap out of the undead soldiers, climb the mighty Titan Gaia and slay a God as if he were no more than a low-life thug.

The game kicks off with a long intro sequence which takes us through a main events of the previous 2 games coupled with awesome music. Within first hour of the game we get to slay a God. Kratos turns Poseidon's face into a scrambled egg before he throws him off the mount Olympus. The way he beats him is more brutal than both GoW1 and GoW2 combined. Gameplay is fun as hell.

Graphics have already been described by Allwyn but I'd like add my personal opinion. Though the game looks fairly better than Uncharted 2, the camera being fixed gives an advantage to God of War 3. The developers could make the viewable area more detailed unlike Uncharted 2 where the environments are huge. So, I consider both God of War 3 and Uncharted 2 as equals.
The thing I hated about the previous God of War games was that the cutscenes were rendered beautifully but as the game shifted to real-time, the textures got all choppy and the graphics got dumbed down. Maybe that's just me as I played both those games in the last week itself. In God of War 3 you really don't seem to realize when the game shifts to realtime. Now that's some real work done there by Sony. Motion-Blur makes the shite look even better. 

Audio has always been great with God of War games. Both music and voice acting have been done superbly.

For all the God of War fans, the game is a must-play. To all who haven't played this game, just do it now cause only few (maybe none) games match up to the awesomeness of God of War. If you have a PS3 and still haven't played this game, I've got something to say, you see that Window? Yeah the one right there. JUMP OUT OF IT!

Your definition of 'Epic' is about to be shattered. The game redefines that word.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2010)

^Epic? Sh*t! I hate Kratos. 

Don't kill me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2010)

One more thing I noticed is that Kratos opens all the chests with just one hand. The guy's really angry this time around.  Looks more kickass than ever and in a way uglier too. That doesn't change the fact that he's the best character in a game ever. Badass, uncompromising and brutal.


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 23, 2010)

Right now, it's gotta be Soldat, a fun,addictive and VERY gory 2-d multiplayer shooter.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 23, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Epic? Sh*t! I hate Kratos.
> 
> Don't kill me!




Even i hate kratos..a LOT!!
not the game though..its amazing!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

Defeated Hercules in God of War III. That must have been the bloodiest kill EVER. Not for people with weak heart and for those who can't stand gore. 

Just Cause 2 is available now, so off to get the PC version. I already have the 360 version, but didn't quite get around playing it. Time to blow more stuff up.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

you played the demo..how was it?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 24, 2010)

Demo is fun , ethan let me know how good is pc version ? its just 3.9 GB


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

Got Just Cause 2. Going to a backward-ass American country jumping outta speeding vehicles and blowing up power stations after I'm donw with Kratos.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo, dinjo, what's your Internet speed? 2 Mbps?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2010)

Got GOW3 yesterday. The game is f*ucking brutal and awesome. Just can't express my experience in words. Now i'm at chapter 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2010)

^3K bucks? I wish I had a PS3.

I can now happily play R6V2, I guess not for R6V3, know what I mean?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

^
Rs. 2250/-


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2010)

I wasn't that lucky. I got it for Rs 2499 marked price.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

WTF is this guys............Resonance Of Fate b SEGA.... damn i just saw the trailer.... and it blows away anything i have ever seen till now must watch waiting for the game 26th 

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonance_of_Fate

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonance_of_Fate

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHwJQ0aQyFE

enjoy...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I wasn't that lucky. I got it for Rs 2499 marked price.



I ordered mine from www.intencity.in They sell games for prices lower than the MRP.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 24, 2010)

or try consouli its a chennai dealer.

My internet speed is 1 mbps unlimited but i get 2 mbps of speed


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> WTF is this guys............Resonance Of Fate b SEGA.... damn i just saw the trailer.... and it blows away anything i have ever seen till now must watch waiting for the game 26th


I didn't know anything about this title. It was already out for the 360. Checked the GT Video review and decided to run as far away from it as possible. It's a friggin' JRPG!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 24, 2010)

Ethan , did you tried Just Cause 2 are there any visual improvement over demo and how comfortable is it with controller i struggled a lot with demo for shooting


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I didn't know anything about this title. It was already out for the 360. Checked the GT Video review and decided to run as far away from it as possible. It's a friggin' JRPG!



Actually.. JRPGs are fun to play. You have to get use to it first. I played Shin Migami Tensi 4 : Persona and FF XII on ps2. They were quite addictive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Ethan , did you tried Just Cause 2 are there any visual improvement over demo and how comfortable is it with controller i struggled a lot with demo for shooting


It's very easy to play with the controller. As far as the visual improvements go, a few more graphics options have been added, but hasn't really made a huge difference, still runs smooth though. 

Completed God of War III. I have to do this first *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/majesty.gif

It's a well deserved ending that this trilogy needed. I was going through the Voice acting making video after the game ended and TC Carson has done a brilliant job with Kratos's voice. I can't believe the way he looks and the way he sounds. Malcolm McDowell proved to be another asset with his voice as Daedalus. Will go through the rest of the videos as well. Santa Monica has put in a lot of effort, so it deserves to been seen from those videos.

The ending has left with a feeling of completion and longing for more. I still wanted more, but I guess it had to come to an end somewhere. They wrapped it up beautifully. Hats Off Santa Monica and thank you for this splendid journey.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

@OFF TOPIC...dude...ethan and all other ps3 guys help me out here....what are the best online multiplayer games for the ps3....

i already got the cod mw 2 , i can get 2 more games....i was thinking of dirt 2 and then lated killzone 3 ?  or i can get dirt 2 and get 2 Blu-ray movies


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @OFF TOPIC...dude...ethan and all other ps3 guys help me out here....what are the best online multiplayer games for the ps3....
> 
> i already got the cod mw 2 , i can get 2 more games....i was thinking of dirt 2 and then lated killzone 3 ?  or i can get dirt 2 and get 2 Blu-ray movies


I'm rarely game online, so I suppose you would have to wait for others to help you with this. I suppose Killzone 2 has a good multiplayer fan following and so does Resistance 2, so you could try that. Did you get the console? Where are you getting it from?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @OFF TOPIC...dude...ethan and all other ps3 guys help me out here....what are the best online multiplayer games for the ps3....
> 
> i already got the cod mw 2 , i can get 2 more games....i was thinking of dirt 2 and then lated killzone 3 ?  or i can get dirt 2 and get 2 Blu-ray movies



You have to be specific about the genre. If shooters is what you're looking for then I'd say get Killzone 2 and MAG. Best online shooters for PS3. In fact, KZ2 is the best FPS on a console. For racing, Burnout Paradise, in platforming department Little Big Planet and Uncharted 2 if you want some co-op online action. I, along with some other forum members had a few online sessions of UC2 and it was quite fun.

Talking of online games, anyone interested in KZ2 or UC2 online session? Allwn, Jojo, Dinjo, Bassam, Max?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

check ur pm sunny

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

yea @ethan i ordered my console from SONY directly  and they are sending me a ps3 slim 250GB version as we are speaking should get it by 5th


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

^ Give WarHawk a Try. Excellent MP option for PS3.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

okay guys behold this , i just got a call from SONY guy . he tells me shipping not finalised 2 options.... ps3 slim UC2 special edition 250GB with BF2BC for 22.5k OR a ps3 slim 250GB with BF2BC for 21k ...

now that's what i call *AWESOME* .... should reach me on 5th...next month

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

if they have the UC2 edition in stock  anyways...i got a very good deal


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats and Welcome to the club.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2010)

One thing I'd really like to know is why don't you get it from Croma with extended warranty. PS3 is gonna be a mainstream gaming console for another good 3-4 years. So, Just get the one with extended warranty. If not then get the 22.5k one with UC2 and BFBC2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

Kz2 is a solid online shooter and dont buy MAG its ****.

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

Won a Bioshock PC Copy on IVG


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2010)

@ethan thanks dude just waiting now...some more time and i would be playing non-stop..

@sunny, i really don't need extended warranty....the failure rate for the ps3 slim is like <0.5% and even if something is wrong in most electrical appliances they stop working within a year...so for that i am already covered....also i have a 2 year service plan with sony... do don't worry it is actually the same ...

@dinjo couldn't find kz2 but yeah i got cod mw2 and they are shipping the Uc2 ps3 bundle and BF2BC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ~w0w

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

what's IVG?.....indian video gamer?....hmmm


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2010)

Back to completing Uncharted 2 now. Since April won't have any big releases, I get plenty of time to cover my backlog. I have to free up everything for May though as the inflow of games would be tremendous and Alan Wake is going to finally hit the scene, so it's going to get my full attention. Have been waiting for this game to release for a bloody long time. Hope it's worth the wait.

Also a good news to NVIDIAgeek, in the essence of making peace with everyone around me, I'm taking you off my ignore list. We'll resume conversation (or hope to) in a normal way.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

We have Splinter Cell Conviction and Episodes from Libery City Stories for April

L.A Noire and Mafia II looks very very hot specially Mafia 2.




> Also a good news to NVIDIAgeek, in the essence of making peace with  everyone around me, I'm taking you off my ignore list. We'll resume  conversation (or hope to) in a normal way.


A chaos in Ethan Inbox now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> We have Splinter Cell Conviction and Episodes from Libery City Stories for April
> 
> L.A Noire and Mafia II looks very very hot specially Mafia 2.


Not really interested in Conviction. I already have Episodes from Liberty City on the 360 and have completed it. I suppose Dead to Rights: Retribution would be the only title which I would be picking up. 



dinjo_jo said:


> A chaos in Ethan Inbox now


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2010)

^I'm glad. No hell kinda posts. But, I can't for Nomad, Phuc Ezio. 

Thank you, yo. Anyway, I'm gonna upgrade my PC!! Just like 





			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

Would be downloading Just Cause 2 today and i'm  back at 8 mbps speed so its hardly a matter of time


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2010)

^ thats what I call bliss.

Any way.. Completed Stranglehold. A Decent game.. but gameplay gets repetitive after couple of chapters.

Getting Just cause 2 now.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2010)

@vamsi you got a ps3?....what's your PSN id?.... 

@nvidia geek yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! upgrade your pc... and clothe it with nanosuit 2..... 

@ethan GT5 ain't coming this summer to india?.... good to make peace btw

@dinjo....howz dirt 2 for ps3?...

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

lol dinjo 8mbps??....what internet? unlimited?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

Dirt 2 looks tremendous on PC PS3 version is not that hot.

Yeah i do get hick ups for speed from MTNL and yes i have unlimited plan , download has been completed for Just Cause 2 (3.94 GB) in 49 mins but i don't think i would be playing it soon have a backlog of AC II , BFBC2 , GOW Collection and GOW 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! upgrade your pc... and clothe it with nanosuit 2.....



You know me Angel.  Nomad forever! 

But *I wish I had a PS3.* 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> download has been completed for Just Cause 2 (3.94 GB) in 49 mins



*I wish I had your Internet conn.*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

*media.fukung.net/images/26401/ed8991ffac5891dcdb397637ebac4286.gif

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

from IVG
*Just heard that Sony would be giving dedicated PSN India and Collectors Editions games in India. Wow*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats great news dude and nice motion pic.

Reached the Flames of Olympus, saved the game and turned off the ps3. The battle with Hades was so brutally satisfying. The full version is 100 times better than the demo. GOW3 rules.


----------



## Lucifer (Mar 25, 2010)

After this issues closing - Metro 2033

ATM: BC2, DOW2 Chaos Rising, WC3


----------



## official (Mar 25, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Thats great news dude and nice motion pic.
> 
> Reached the Flames of Olympus, saved the game and turned off the ps3. The battle with Hades was so brutally satisfying. The full version is 100 times better than the demo. GOW3 rules.



i am in the Pit Of Tartarus..smashing Cronos...this guy is big...really "BIG"...hey jojo..say yes to aphrodiete...

i completed Metro 2033 today...however the game has been reviewed it is fantastic. though it aint as open worlded as stalker and you cannot backtrace to previous location but the fights are satisfying...the worse part is you can carry only one type of gun of similar category. The thing that will kill most is not by the nazi group "spoiler" or the monsters but the gas mask...u hav to keep changing ur filters and u r screwed if its broken..find another quickly or u r a gonner.
i havnt yet got AC2 for pc ..really wanna play it..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2010)

@dinjo, What is the price of your plan and who is your ISP? 8Mbps UL is insane!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 26, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @dinjo, What is the price of your plan and who is your ISP? 8Mbps UL is insane!!!


He is on the 1Mbps UL line from MTNL and it's one of those sporadic speed bursts that you can experience. It doesn't stay there for long.

EDIT: Guys fantastic news. PCSX2 emulator has now been perfected for PS2 emulation. I just tried it's latest release and was able to run WWE Raw V/S Smackdown 2008 and Devil May Cry 2 @50fps+ with the speed hacks. It looked extremely good and polished as well. Will report more on it tomorrow morning. It's great news for folks who wanted to play those PS2 classics.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

Cyborg told me that he completed GoW(50+ FPS) and now playing Shadow of Colossus(40+ Fps) . I think the emulator is pretty much stable now.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------

Installed Just Cause 2. Collecting some memory cards in a military base. The game requires a decent GPU. So, it is lagging for big time in my system.

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------

Buzz for Nvidia users.. New drivers(197.13) is out.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 26, 2010)

Beware with those nvidia drivers as not all bugs have been fixed.

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

Here is what for Standard edition users of AC II

Redeem the following code: **************** in-game to unlock exclusive content! From the root menu of your game, go to the Extras section, select “Exclusive Content”, then simply input your unique code!

WHAT YOU GET:
Palazzo Medici
Save Lorenzo de Medici as he is held captured by the templars in his own house, riddled with many secret passages.
Once unlocked, enter the Secret Location from the Ground Floor of the Palazzo Medici in Firenze, go through the Passage on the bottom right to the “courtyard of the mules”.

Santa Maria dei Frari
Explore the Venetian church and perfect your free-running skills by making your way through a risky course.
Once unlocked go to the Santa Maria Dei Frari church in Venezia, then find and enter the secret entrance located in the middle of the bell tower.

Arsenal Shipyard
Enter the shipyard in Venice and kill the guards in a stealthy way without them noticing you. Chase down the guard before he warns the others of your presence.
Once unlocked you can enter the Arsenal Shipyard in Venezia via a manhole outside the Shipyard.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> EDIT: Guys fantastic news. PCSX2 emulator has now been perfected for PS2 emulation.



Awesome news   , I wanted to play some of the ps2 titles. I will give it a try.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 26, 2010)

Which are one of the best games for PS2 ? Ethan I guess you would be having some PS2 discs ? Are the visuals great ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

> EDIT: Guys fantastic news. PCSX2 emulator has now been perfected for PS2 emulation. I just tried it's latest release and was able to run WWE Raw V/S Smackdown 2008 and Devil May Cry 2 @50fps+ with the speed hacks. It looked extremely good and polished as well. Will report more on it tomorrow morning. It's great news for folks who wanted to play those PS2 classics.


Thats awesome news. After playing GOW3 i wanted to try out the previous versions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> After this issues closing - Metro 2033
> 
> ATM: BC2, _*DOW2 Chaos Rising*_, WC3



I am so glad someone mentioned this. Awesome expansion pack to the awesome Dawn of War II.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2010)

Currently playing:
Battlefield Bad Company 2 [PC]
Prison Break: Conspiracy [PC]
Just Cause 2 [PC]
God of War 3 [PS3]

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Thats awesome news. After playing GOW3 i wanted to try out the previous versions. Thanks a lot.


You didn't play the previous God of War titles?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

@jojothedragon, LOL.. Don't get me wrong. But it is the biggest mistake you have ever done.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

> You didn't play the previous God of War titles?





> @jojothedragon, LOL.. Don't get me wrong. But it is the biggest mistake you have ever done.


After playing GOW3 i seriously feel like i've done a big mistake. Don't worry i'll make sure that i play those titles.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

^ Every thing you have ever known jojo will now suffer because of your sacrilege. your experience will never be the same. The cycle has already ended.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dude Vamsi...I have'nt finished GOW yet!..in the pandaros temple rite now
and gonna fight the 13th colossus in SOC! 

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

its just that im not getting enuf time to finish it!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey don't blame me. I don't have a ps2, i wanted to keep my crim3s to a limit.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> EDIT: Guys fantastic news. PCSX2 emulator has now been perfected for PS2 emulation. I just tried it's latest release and was able to run WWE Raw V/S Smackdown 2008 and Devil May Cry 2 @50fps+ with the speed hacks. It looked extremely good and polished as well. Will report more on it tomorrow morning. It's great news for folks who wanted to play those PS2 classics.



Yeah they've released a new plug-ins!
Gotta try them once!
Thanx for the news!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2010)

Tried out Just Cause 2 on PC and the optimization sucks. The game doesn't look all that great but does manage to bring my 4890 to its knees. I'd better stick with the Xbox 360 version.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished the 13 colossus..took me abt an hour!!
This game is simply amazing!!!
MUCH MUCH better than the boss battles of god of war!
Wonder how good The Last Guardian will be!
I wish I had a PS3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2010)

Last Guardian will blow microshaft's pants away.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah man..
X360's got only gears and halo series(exclusives)
But PS3 has mind blowing exclusives (gow, last guardian, killzone2, resistance 2, gran turismo 5.......)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> Just finished the 13 colossus..took me abt an hour!!
> This game is simply amazing!!!
> MUCH MUCH better than the boss battles of god of war!
> Wonder how good The Last Guardian will be!
> I wish I had a PS3


Shadow of Colossus was a legendary title. I wish it could be re-mastered for the PS3 and utilising it's power would at least yield better frame rates. PS2 was really being crushed handling the sheer scale of this game. The end was pretty disappointing for this game to be honest, story wise.

Do try Shadow of Rome if you have time. If it works properly on the emulator, it's a superb title to try. One of the best games on the PS2 and easily falls in the top 10 category. If you thought the movie Gladiator was Oscar worthy, wait till your play this game. 

@Dinjo: There are some great titles you can pick up for the PS2, depending on your genre preference. I suppose Vamsi can do the honours of giving out the list, since he has been using it for much longer than I have. As for my DVD's, well it's lying with the friend to whom I sold my PS2. So let's see if I can get 'em back.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

@Ethan You played Just Cause 2 right? How are the frames?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan You played Just Cause 2 right? How are the frames?


Pretty stable. It fluctuates between 45-55fps.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Shadow of Colossus was a legendary title. I wish it could be re-mastered for the PS3 and utilising it's power would at least yield better frame rates. PS2 was really being crushed handling the sheer scale of this game. The end was pretty disappointing for this game to be honest, story wise.
> 
> Do try Shadow of Rome if you have time. If it works properly on the emulator, it's a superb title to try. One of the best games on the PS2 and easily falls in the top 10 category. If you thought the movie Gladiator was Oscar worthy, wait till your play this game.



I think Vamsi told me about that game...will definitely give it a try!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pretty stable. It fluctuates between 45-55fps.


What resolution are you playing on and what settings? It's not going past 20FPS on my PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2010)

^It might be 'cause of the drivers. I was gettin' 9 fps in DiRT 2, all 'cause of that darned driver. I'm gonna try JC2 on Tuesday. Darn! Exam's gettin' over on Tuesday! Yay! Summer hols.! But HELL! No EZIO!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Tried out Silent Hill Shattered Memories on the PCSX2. Menus and into was good. Did lot of experimenting. At first the characters appeared as humans without skin sound was good after that i was able to get good gfx but no sound. And the controls are a headache.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

To all those who want to play PS2 titles, get the console and respect the awesomeness of the thing. It's 4k or something. Less than the cost of 2 PS3 games.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 27, 2010)

Same here the fps are horrible and how wonder is ethan able to play the game with HD4850 at 1920 X 1080 ? 
sunny - lower the AA its a fps killer i tried it and it helps.

My GPU seems to be dying , btw i have got GOW Collection.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Same here the fps are horrible and how wonder is ethan able to play the game with HD4850 at 1920 X 1080 ?
> sunny - lower the AA its a fps killer i tried it and it helps.
> 
> My GPU seems to be dying , btw i have got GOW Collection.



Yeah, I think I should do that. Demon's Souls is coming if you already don't know about it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2010)

I am running JC2 at 30-38FPS with 800X600 and all set to medium on a borrowed 9400gt  .Sweet I say.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> To all those who want to play PS2 titles, get the console and respect the awesomeness of the thing. It's 4k or something. Less than the cost of 2 PS3 games.


4k? Not for a new one. The official console still costs Rs.5,999. A pre-modded one should cost around the same. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> Same here the fps are horrible and how wonder is ethan able to play the game with HD4850 at 1920 X 1080 ?
> sunny - lower the AA its a fps killer i tried it and it helps.


I'll post a screenshot of my graphic settings once I get home. I have applied 2X AA and V-Sync is turned OFF. That's what I can remember. 



			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> But HELL! No EZIO!!!


Get the legit copy. It's available for Rs.900 in Bombay. If you really want to play the game, then why wait when it's readily available?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2010)

^ He thinks Ezio butt is not 900 rupees worth. That's the only possible reason i can imagine of.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Just killed Cronos. The way Kratos turnes his opponent`s elements against himself is just awesome. 
Now i'm on my ps3 for KZ2 mp, anyone up then join me.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny - Pm me the tracking no


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

Alright I had a 2 hours long Just Cause 2 session. The game looks beautiful and the environments are very well designed. The gameplay is fun too with all the cool stuff. You could grapple onto a building and then jump off it and land with a parachute, blow up vehicles and do all crazy things. 
In the graphics department the game easily beats the console counterparts. I'm playing on 1920x1200 , everything maxed out except AA which is 4x and no Vsync. Getting 35-45 FPS all the time.
Try this one out fellas.

Anyone who is thinking about getting Prison Break: The conspiracy, don't even bother. The game is sh!t. I was highly disappointed being a Prison Break fan.

Also tried out Shadow of Colossus on my PS2 and the game looks like puke. I wonder how people can still play that game. No matter how good it is, the graphics are downright pathetic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Also tried out Shadow of Colossus on my PS2 and the game looks like puke. I wonder how people can still play that game. No matter how good it is, the graphics are downright pathetic.



Comparing gem with Puke !?!?!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2010)

No offence but the game doesn't look any better than that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No offence but the game doesn't look any better than that.


Pitting it against? With the PS2, it's not all about graphics. It's been ages since the game has been out there and though it's NO God of War, it surely is a superb title. Sometimes, we just need to keep aside our "graphic b*tching" attitude (me included) and play the game for what it's worth. Was Fahrenheit any good at graphics? It was poor on that front, but the gameplay and storyline just blew everything off. Don't you agree?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pitting it against? With the PS2, it's not all about graphics. It's been ages since the game has been out there and though it's NO God of War, it surely is a superb title. Sometimes, we just need to keep aside our "graphic b*tching" attitude (me included) and play the game for what it's worth. Was Fahrenheit any good at graphics? It was poor on that front, but the gameplay and storyline just blew everything off. Don't you agree?


Believe me buddy, Fahrenheit looked way better than this game. The graphics are very choppy and no AA at all. Maybe it's because I played it on my full HD LCD. I'll try it out on my old 19" TV tomorrow. The game surely seemed interesting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Believe me buddy, Fahrenheit looked way better than this game. The graphics are very choppy and no AA at all. Maybe it's because I played it on my full HD LCD. I'll try it out on my old 19" TV tomorrow. The game surely seemed interesting.


Fahrenheit? Looking better than Shadow of Colossus? _*wipes eyes*
_
It won't have any AA, as not many PS2 games had AA in them back then. Heck even God of War didn't have AA. It's not the graphics which are choppy, but the frames are very poor and that's mainly because of the vast terrain it has to render. Check the size of those Colossus; a lot of detail has gone into creating them. Even I didn't find it very interesting in the beginning and often would find myself lost looking for the Colossi, but it was all worth it once I knew the trick to find them, killing them was another task.

If you have played it on a LCD, then it will look even more poor. It's meant for a CRT Television, pretty much all the games are.

EDIT: Did you send the games?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2010)

Had the games all packed up and when I reached the office the fu*ktards had closed up. Never knew they close up before 3 on Saturdays. Really sorry buddy but I guess you'll have to wait one more day.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude sunny..dont judge the game by its graphics..they might look aged in the begining, but as u go on, the animations of the lead character, horse and the colossi are simply amazing.
The horse animations are done so well, even the ones in assassin's creed are crap compared to the ones in SOC!
Dont be a noob, do play the game, u wont regret!
and like i said, the fight with the colossus are way more EPIC than the god of war's boss battles!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Had the games all packed up and when I reached the office the fu*ktards had closed up. Never knew they close up before 3 on Saturdays. Really sorry buddy but I guess you'll have to wait one more day.


Which courier company?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunny if you haven't shipped the game yet, pls ship it to Ethan, I'll collect it from him as i'm out for next 3-4 days.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Sunny if you haven't shipped the game yet, pls ship it to Ethan, I'll collect it from him as i'm out for next 3-4 days.


That is what he was doing in the first place. I told him to bundle your title and send it to me as well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've packed all the titles together.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Dealt with the required 3 lil'sisters in Bioshock 2 in Diyanosis Park. Don't know about you guys but the gameplay is really unique. Killing Big Daddies is really easy with the security command 2 plasmid and also helps while gathering ADAM.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 28, 2010)

freedom fighters,prototype,call of duty 4:modern warfare,risen........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2010)

Registered on Moviemart and had a little talk with Pradeep. I just realized that I don't play any game again. So, it seems wiser to rent some games than buying all of them.

Currently playing:
God of War 3 [PS3] Almost over.
Just Cause 2 [PC] Totally lost
Shadow of Colossus [PS2] Trying to overlook the extreme visual suckage.
The Bourne Conspiracy [Xbox 360] Pretty decent.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

^ I played Bourne Conspiracy at my friend's home a year ago. The phys fights were amazing. But the gunplay sucked.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Reached Persephone in Bioshock 2. The game is almost finished. Totally loving it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2010)

Erm..err...Ethan, as vamsi said, I ain't wastin' 900 bucks for an assassin. It'll eventually get *sniff*-ed, if not April then May. BTW, "they" said that "they"'re gonna release it in April, didn't "they"? I don't know why people - like me - want a *wha!?* sooner than "they" said. I guess, Ezio's irresistible . But I ain't fallin' into that trap. I'm thinkin' of spendin' 900 bucks for BC2 just for that MW2's-MP-kickin' MP, I can't wait! I have become a MP freak. 900 bucks for BC2 is much more worthy than 10-15 hrs. of Ezio, whaddya say?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 28, 2010)

You just dont know what you are missing its so good.


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Erm..err...Ethan, as vamsi said, I ain't wastin' 900 bucks for an assassin.


All those endless torturous spamworthy ezio posts for this? You are not even a real fan! /me scoffs at the plastic "fan". Dude seriously: 


> I guess, Ezio's irresistible.


stop lying! If you were a true fan of the franchise, you would go and buy it. 900 bucks is really cheap for a game. Besides you don't have a problem with your internet connection either, judging by the countless ezio, nomad, altair and other _irresistible _males whom you post endlessly about!


> 900 bucks for BC2 is much more worthy than 10-15 hrs. of Ezio, whaddya say?


After those endless posts of EZIO, yeah right.   


Anyway, I suppose AC2 is not that difficult to crack. Just borrow a copy from a friend who has finished the game, make sure he trusts you enough to give you his account details.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude but even with that .... you are gonna freaking lagg like hell . unless you got a fibre optic line from your house to the server


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Dude but even with that .... you are gonna freaking lagg like hell . unless you got a fibre optic line from your house to the server


WHAT? Are you talking about Assassin's Creed II? If yes, then try to research a bit before you speak. Some people from India on TE are able to play perfectly with connections of 256kbps, max dl speed 30kB/s. No lags whatsoever.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell.. The game is not streaming from serves so that it deserves a fiberoptic connection!! We are not talking about OnLive are we????
I think just some keys will be transferring from the server to the PC. Which will not be a big deal.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 28, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Dude but even with that .... you are gonna freaking lagg like hell . unless you got a fibre optic line from your house to the server


Have you even played the games ? and passing on pathetic info to others people with 128kbps are playing it and you no why because if you disable to synchronize the save games the download is not even 1Kb i did tested as i played AC II and checked my usage info for 1 hour and it was 35kb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Erm..err...Ethan, as vamsi said, I ain't wastin' 900 bucks for an assassin. It'll eventually get *sniff*-ed, if not April then May. BTW, "they" said that "they"'re gonna release it in April, didn't "they"? I don't know why people - like me - want a *wha!?* sooner than "they" said. I guess, Ezio's irresistible . But I ain't fallin' into that trap. I'm thinkin' of spendin' 900 bucks for BC2 just for that MW2's-MP-kickin' MP, I can't wait! I have become a MP freak. 900 bucks for BC2 is much more worthy than 10-15 hrs. of Ezio, whaddya say?


May be it's just me, but I'm trying really hard to read past so many quotations marks and other punctuations to actually understand this post. 

So from what I understand, you feel that Battlefield: Bad Company 2's multiplayer is worth Rs.900, but your beloved Ezio gets diddly squat? 

That's unfair. If you are a fan of the franchise, then why not shell out some bucks? What's holding you back? The DRM? I don't think that should be a problem even if you have a 256Kbps line. Make no mistake about it, the game is a lot better than it's predecessor. As for waiting for the bootleg copy, all those rumors will keep floating around, but you won't have a fixed date for it. 

Dinesh got his copy and he wasn't even raving about it when the game had came out for consoles. Remember, you were the one who was so excited, that you almost jizzed your pants at the very sight of Ezio? I can't remember a single post of yours going without his or Nomad's name in it.

You can put in a lot of hours into the game if you complete the additional tasks. DLC content is again an option to extend the length. So I'm not sure what more you need?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2010)

@NVIDIAgeek Go ahead and grab yourself a copy buddy. You played  the first one for 6 months, I'm sure this one will keep you busy for at least a year. After all, you're the biggest Ezio fan around now, aren't ye?


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 28, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> May be it's just me, but I'm trying really hard to read past so many quotations marks and other punctuations to actually understand this post.
> 
> So from what I understand, you feel that Battlefield: Bad Company 2's multiplayer is worth Rs.900, but your beloved Ezio gets diddly squat?


 

Hey Ethan.... I bet this guy wont shell out even if Crysis 2 comes out at that price tag.... I got my AC2 copy and its awesome... i dont understand why this guy is over hyped all the time...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 29, 2010)

@*NvidiaGeek* :*Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do  look more like?*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2010)

hey any luck with AC-II c**ak


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is Leonardo i have codex pages which i have collected and need to give him , I'm in sequence 6 after the chariot chase


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone who buys the game supports the unfair DRM. I played AC1 and liked it and I am sure AC2 is even better but I aint ever gonna  buy that game or any other UBI game that's going to ship with DRM (except multilayer only titles where having internet makes sense). 
Its not the matter of 900 Rs here, its the matter of freedom of playing a game whenever and wherever you want, internet in India does not guarantee the 'whenever and wherever' thing. 
Today its UBI tomorrow it will be every other game company, this bad practice has been started on PC and will 100% extend to console in near future.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Where is Leonardo i have codex pages which i have collected and need to give him , I'm in sequence 6 after the chariot chase


Go to his workshop in _Venice_.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Anyone who buys the game supports the unfair DRM. I played AC1 and liked it and I am sure AC2 is even better but I aint ever gonna  buy that game or any other UBI game that's going to ship with DRM (except multilayer only titles where having internet makes sense).
> Its not the matter of 900 Rs here, its the matter of freedom of playing a game whenever and wherever you want, internet in India does not guarantee the 'whenever and wherever' thing.
> Today its UBI tomorrow it will be every other game company, this bad practice has been started on PC and will 100% extend to console in near future.


So how are people supporting other games ? By Pirating them ? 

How is it marked in Map in Venice , and however he has moved from Venice


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> How is it marked in Map in Venice , and however he has moved from Venice


Which location are you in right now? If I recall correctly, you have to meet up with a woman called Caterina, help her to reach the dock and she will then grant you access to get on the ferry.

Once you're done with it, you'll head back to Venice and Leonardo would be right there at your arrival. You have to walk with him and his workshop would be on the right. You can decrypt your codex pages there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

@dinjo,

One thing... What If i don't have a Internet connection and I want to play AC2? will that bea great American dream.  Think of me like.. Who don't have a Internet connection and a GPRS capable phone. What should I do now? There are hundreds of people in India this way. So, even if they are convinced to purchase the game by the awesomeness of the game.... they won't be able to play it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm at the stage where Eziho have to carry Leonardo along with this flying machine in a chariot and after which Leonardo goes away with the Chariot and does that mean i cannot decrypt the codex pages ? 


Another point i missed one of the Assassins Tomb in one of sequence does that mean i cannot go back and complete the tomb ? and what's the reward if i complete all the tombs ? i must say the platforming in tombs is even better than the gameplay.

I think meeting the woman would in the next memory ? correct me

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------

@vamsi
So how do people get the downloaded version on there computer ? Even with all legit games you will need a internet connection to authenticate to start the game but that's only once but you still require internet connection


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm at the stage where Eziho have to carry Leonardo along with this flying machine in a chariot and after which Leonardo goes away with the Chariot and does that mean i cannot decrypt the codex pages ?


You can, it's just that you need to make your way back to Venice. Now this part is a royal b*tch. I was stuck out here for quite sometime trying to figure out a way out of that place. I had to make 2 round trip around the Apennine Mountains. Keep a tab on your map and see if you can locate a closest route towards Venice. You should have 1 memory sequence after you drop off Leonardo and that is to find the woman, I mentioned before. All of this is included in sequence 6. Sequence 7 begins when you meet up with Leonardo in Venice. You'll also have a brief sequence with Desmond as well (this is where you'll also find a surprise waiting for you).



dinjo_jo said:


> Another point i missed one of the Assassins Tomb in one of sequence does that mean i cannot go back and complete the tomb ? and what's the reward if i complete all the tombs ? i must say the platforming in tombs is even better than the gameplay.


Yeah. That was quite fun to be honest, felt like Prince of Persia. You can revisit the tombs later on as well. Being an open world game, it allows you to visit them anytime you want, finding them is another thing. I would say check some FAQ's for it's location or scan for viewpoints by scaling the towers and performing leap of faith. The more you do it, the more objectives get revealed.

From what I gather online, there are 6 tombs in total; 2 in Florence (one of which is a part of the main storyline), 1 in the city after the villa, 1 in Roma and 2 in Venice. Haven't you got to Novella's Secret tomb? That's a party of the main storyline. Along with the hidden treasures in those tombs, I suppose Wikipedia states:


> 6 secret locations are also Assassin Tombs containing seals necessary to unlock Altaïr's Armor, which is the most powerful armor in the game and is necessary for Desmond to achieve full synchronization with Ezio


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know the situation in Bombay.. but 90% of game piracy in towns are not though internet it is by DVD vendors. I hardly see anyone downloading games illegally.. they will purchase a rs.50 disk from vendor.

I think only few games come with mandatory internet activation. Most of them are still following good old Disk check. Even if the game asks for internet activation.. it gives a chance to go to another computer with internet connection and acquire a activation code there,for the people who don't have internet.It is Because.. they care for the people who don't have internet connection.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for that , completed  4/6 of tombs i missed one of them , the game is so huge and i have not even completed a single side mission.
i read somewhere that the tombs are sequence based and you can't go back 

Got the AC II Prima Guide now but reading through the whole is very hard.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

Come to think of it, Ubisoft is the only company who has been extremely experimental with their protections. They were the ones who introduced Star Force, went without protection and now got the "need to always be online" DRM method. Sure their sales figure might be hampered and they may get flanked for it, but the point is they are trying to see how effective these methods prove to keep pirates away, time being the key essence here. This is the only company that has had the balls to use this kind of DRM, even if it meant loosing a few customers. 

I'm pretty sure everyone out here has access to Internet or at least a broadband connection. Limited or unlimited, doesn't matter. So I don't see why one can't keep their Internet connection ON while playing this game? It's not like it's bandwidth sucking game or it's downloading anything in the background. 

It does suck if you're ISP breaks down for hours and hence rendering the game useless. My MTNL connection was once inactive for a whole bloody week. But instances like these are very rare phenomenon, unless your ISP itself is very unstable. So I don't see what the difficulty is out here.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't know the situation in Bombay.. but 90% of game piracy in towns are not though internet it is by DVD vendors. I hardly see anyone downloading games illegally.. they will purchase a rs.50 disk from vendor.


Your Statement is self contradictory by saying you dont download the games and buying game from Pirate Seller, what are you doing ? aren't you promoting downloading games from internet.I know these DVD Vendors very well and how they operate , in Bombay they have a network in Andheri & they download games from torrents as in when the demand for games arrive the guy even told me if you want the game he will download it and sell me if the game is not available with them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> i read somewhere that the tombs are sequence based and you can't go back
> Got the AC II Prima Guide now but reading through the whole is very hard.


The sequence can't be repeated, but the locations can be revisited. The tombs won't vanish if you don't visit them. 

Ditch the Prima guide. It's extremely confusing and not structured. Stick to Gamespot's guide or MyCheats guide. They are easier.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> So how are people supporting other games ? By Pirating them ?



Who said about pirating, I am talking about opposing a move that will be pain in the butt in near future.

*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/03/03action_02.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Your Statement is self contradictory by saying you dont download the games and buying game from Pirate Seller, what are you doing ? aren't you promoting downloading games from internet.I know these DVD Vendors very well and how they operate , in Bombay they have a network in Andheri & they download games from torrents as in when the demand for games arrive the guy even told me if you want the game he will download it and sell me if the game is not available with them.



I can't see any contradiction here.. the situation is pretty much liner. The guys here don't know that the vendors are downloading the games.. they think that they do it in old school way(purchase a legit copy.. and make clones of it). 

There is big confusion here...Are you using 'you' as a metaphor or actually pointing me?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone out here has access to Internet or at least a broadband connection.



Dude.... I had to wait for one year for a internet connection in Pune. There was no provider in our area other than Tata and its capacity was full. I had to move to a new location just to get a internet connection (with fkin fup and ridiculous bills). 

This is how bad it is, and this is why i hate this DRM so much.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I can't see any contradiction here.. the situation is pretty much liner. The guys here don't know that the vendors are downloading the games.. they think that they do it in old school way(purchase a legit copy.. and make clones of it).
> 
> There is big confusion here...Are you using 'you' as a metaphor or actually pointing me?


I'm not pointing to one person at all ,what i'm saying that getting the games from vendor without knowing that the game is legit is foolish don't the people who buy the game from vendor know that there is a crack folder under each game ? This is not a valid excuse.

Your point of pissing off AC II DRM is not valid as you are promoting piracy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2010)

The thing that most of the people don't realize is that the developers are trying to kill off PC gaming but releasing the games months later with crap-ass DRMs. It's not far-fetched to say that the next-gen consoles might beat PCs in graphics department too. Consoles are winning in every aspect except graphics right now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww...man, darn! Another goddarn dilemma. I'm goin' with BC2 'cause EA rocks!  Ezio will come to me no matter what, know what I'm sayin'? If not May, then June . But BC2 MP's ain't comin' to me if I don't go with that, but that doesn't make me, "the Ezio-hater". Infact if I fall in love with him and that goddarn "Server is in maintenance" comes up anytime, I'm gonna dump him , even if it comes after completin' the game. Everybody knows that I'm jokin', right? 

@Sun: You don't want me to be in Ethan's "Ignore List" again, do ye? Got me? :C_lolwink: CnC4's *clears throat*-ed, so I guess Ezio'll be here no sooner.

@Ei8t: Err....I'll *DIE* for it!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys suggest me some MP Games for my PC...my board exams are almost over...does cod mw2 have latency issues ?
BTW I've signed up for NFS World BETA and it is super awesome...
*needforspeed.com/web/world


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> May be it's just me, but I'm trying really hard to read past so many quotations marks and other punctuations to actually understand this post.


His posts actually make me feel dyslexic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

@The Conqueror: You made my day even more fruitful! Thank you, budd.

@ico: Hell's wrong with my posts?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Just press the Enter key in between when you complete 2-3 sentences.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @The Conqueror: You made my day even more fruitful! Thank you, budd.
> 
> @ico: Hell's wrong with my posts?


Really,NFS World is amazing...try to sign up soon so that you will get a chance to participate in beta..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> It's not far-fetched to say that the next-gen consoles might beat PCs in graphics department too. Consoles are winning in every aspect except graphics right now.



That may never be possible because consoles at the time of launch are as powerful as the hardware of that time, consoles cant evolve in dept of hardware and that is not in the case of PC's.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Dude.... I had to wait for one year for a internet connection in Pune. There was no provider in our area other than Tata and its capacity was full. I had to move to a new location just to get a internet connection (with fkin fup and ridiculous bills).
> 
> This is how bad it is, and this is why i hate this DRM so much.


Were you in some remote location in Pune? Was MTNL not available? MTNL virtually has it's penetration in almost every nook and corner. So it's actually very hard to see you waiting a year for getting an Internet connection.


----------



## indian_blues (Mar 29, 2010)

currently addcited to Assassin's Creed 2 and COD MW2


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

okay guys @everyone dinjo and krow... my post response was to that of what NVIDIAGEEK posted.... i merely meant to say that playing multiplayer on a *PC* will lag a lot on the international servers .... i was not talking about the ps3 and all those games... just with special reference to the game cod and Bf2bc


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

also krow bandwidth has no connection with latency or ping.... you can have a 128kbps connection and get 5ms pings to servers and you can have a 50mbit connection and get 500ms ping to servers....It depends on the physical distance to the location of the server and the routing of your ISP....

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

tarey_g at the time of their launch the consoles have more power in them .... specially of you compare the X360 and the ps3 and the pc at that time


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

I never said anything on it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm not pointing to one person at all ,what i'm saying that getting the games from vendor without knowing that the game is legit is foolish don't the people who buy the game from vendor know that there is a crack folder under each game ? This is not a valid excuse.
> 
> Your point of pissing off AC II DRM is not valid as you are promoting piracy



The thing is many people don't know that what is crack for and what are these DVD vendors doing. 

LOL @ promoting piracy... I will purchase each and every game that pleased me. I own more than 7 PC titles.  Haven't you downloaded any game before.. and aren't those games awesome!!!

ok.. let's cease the discussion here.. why pissing our relation for this capitalistic DRM. I am a freaking pirate and I promote downloading.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

^Arrrr! Pirates FTW, mates. 

@ico: OK.

@The Conqueror: Signed up this noon. Let me see if there's "Play Now" button for me.

BTW, awesomely addicted to Mass Effect 2. Darn, it's gettin' friggin' interestin'. I'm lovin' this game's story than the first. I'm now inside that Collector vessel and EDI's doin' somethin'. ME2 is the game I wanted in a game to be, superb work BioWare. You deserve GotY for this, if not GotY, atleast PC GotY for sure. With those DLCs 'round the corner, I'm droolin'! Awesome! *runs to play ME2*


----------



## bijesh123 (Mar 29, 2010)

ROAD Rash JAail Brealk
Need For Speed Most Wanted


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2010)

Just rented my first game from Moviemart, Final Fantasy XIII. The sh!t looks so darned awesome that I almost got an orgasm.  The game is an RPG but so far I haven't encountered any RPG elements. The reason I rented is because I wanted to give it a shot first. Going to play it for a few days and then decide whether to buy it or not. 

Subscribed to the 12 games pack on Moviemart and the service it top notch. Hail movemart b!tches.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

^Sh*te! 

You have BC2 PC, budd? The legit version?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I do.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

lol @sunny dude you are one *ORGASMIC* guy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, say what you will. Why don't you try the game out for yourself?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

hm....@kanishka one day i remember i was in bangalore for holiday and i went to NAtional Market....heard about the market quite a lot like - you get cheap pirated stuff there etc...

you won't believe i got a 8*GB mark II for 1.5k* whereas in delhi the same things STILL costs 2.5k after 1 year !!! rofl and original with bill and warranty...

so the shop from where i purchased it he tells me how i modded my psp 3k ...and i was like WTF is this guy joking ? shitting in this shops which looks pretty much like a warez website and he asks me how to " *crack the psp 3000* " 

And i was like w0w... i am never gonna trust indian pirates again 

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

man i was just joking....don't take things that seriously 

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

i know how awesome it looks i just saw the freaking trailer...and i think it is like the ps3 being f**ed by a game producer who just came out of the future with an 3d arts degree


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Were you in some remote location in Pune? Was MTNL not available? MTNL virtually has it's penetration in almost every nook and corner. So it's actually very hard to see you waiting a year for getting an Internet connection.



I used to live in Kalyani Nagar that time, MTNL is not in Pune but BSNL is, but the problem is that if you live in a multi-apartment society in in most of cases the builders dont allow BSNL to dig inside their premises, instead the take commission from companies like Tata, Bharti, Reliance etc and allow them inside, in my case the allowed ISP did not have free ports to give me connection.

Now comes WIMAX, no digging for cables needed here, but the corporate crap does not end here.. I have a Tata indicom Wimax connection, why because i live on 4th floor of my apartment and Reliance can give its Wimax connections starting from 5th floor in my 8 storied building. 
Seriously WTF, they have even distributed the floors in a apartment building leaving customers with no choice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

@Sun: When I get my copy of BC2, we can both frag. What's your EA ID?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I used to live in Kalyani Nagar that time, MTNL is not in Pune but BSNL is, but the problem is that if you live in a multi-apartment society in in most of cases the builders dont allow BSNL to dig inside their premises, instead the take commission from companies like Tata, Bharti, Reliance etc and allow them inside in my case the allowed ISP did not have free ports to give me connection.
> 
> Now comes WIMAX, no digging for cables needed here, but the corporate crap does not end here.. I have a Tata indicom Wimax connection, why because i live on 4th floor of my apartment and Reliance can give its Wimax connections starting from 5th floor in my 8 storied building.
> Seriously WTF, they have even distributed the floors in a apartment building leaving customers with no choice.


Holy cow! That's a seriously messed up drama. Is it the same with most of the areas in Pune or just that particular area?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe similar in every area (although i have seen some exceptions), everybody is earning while people suffer. Half of the subcribers don't care who the ISP is as they generally only check mails and chat.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> The thing is many people don't know that what is crack for and what are these DVD vendors doing.
> 
> LOL @ promoting piracy... I will purchase each and every game that pleased me. I own more than 7 PC titles.  Haven't you downloaded any game before.. and aren't those games awesome!!!
> 
> ok.. let's cease the discussion here.. why pissing our relation for this capitalistic DRM. I am a freaking pirate and I promote downloading.



LOL its a point made by 10 year old


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Sun: When I get my copy of BC2, we can both frag. What's your EA ID?


Yes, sure we can. I'll get back to you as soon as I create the ID.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

^Alright. Mass Effect 2 *FTW!!*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 29, 2010)

Tomorrow my exams will end. I take 1k with me and go to the market. My target ACII and BC2. My purchase will depend on availability of game. 

@nvidiageek:- Is your "g" key missing in your keyboard? If not try to use it. Use similes rather than using the " ' ".


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

^Ye thinkin*'*?  Sorry, budd. I'm gonna go with my accent. 

OMG! Can't believe how Crysis 2 will be. *installs Crysis again*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/47/Crysis_Aliens.png


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

Omfg!!!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 29, 2010)

Stop posting pics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2010)

ico said:


> Omfg!!!!



 Thank you fer laughin'.


----------



## DigitCritic (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone played dragon age :awakening ? yet


----------



## saddy (Mar 30, 2010)

*twitter.com/IPAKIGroup
yeah check this out AC2 C***K gona release at after 3 days .....hope this true ....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2010)

x box 360 controller work in pc ?[just need a driver from Microsoft site] or there is any differences in pc and 360 controller.

where u guys facing d problem after done patch part ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes you will need the 360 drivers in XP, no problems for me..

And the AC II Crack is **** and they are just posting useless stuff dont believe them


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2010)

Anybody playing Just cause 2???? It's good, 'm on the second level rite now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 30, 2010)

Just Cause 2 i'm having serious fps.

BTW downloaded Assassins Creed II OST its way better than God of War OST


----------



## official (Mar 30, 2010)

has ac2 been cracked???i'll need the crack even if i buy the original game coz my internet connection is going kaput these days...or has the new patch allowed offline save??? jojo u hav the original one i guess..i'll get my one if the online problem is solved. plz say coz i hav kept it on hold..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 30, 2010)

Permanent connection is needed all time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2010)

Finished Bioshock 2. My ending was an evil one since i harvested more little sisters then i saved.


----------



## prat (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got my Assasins Creed 2.It is poetry in motion.Definately worth 900 Rs.

P.s Drm is pain in ass.It kicks you out of the game even if you are connection is affected for a second but doesn't use that much bandwith.If you have stable connection then buy this,you won't regret it.But i must add that games start from the same point as soon as your net recovers.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Yes you will need the 360 drivers in XP, no problems for me..
> 
> And the AC II Crack is **** and they are just posting useless stuff dont believe them



i installed the game only one issue on-line authorization.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm writin' at this time of the day 'cause I bought BC2 yesterday at 6 PM and came home, installed JC2, it was 10 PM [sh*t traffic!], thought of installin' BC2 tomorrow & went to sleep. But all I was gettin' was images of BC2 in front of my face! Didn't get any sleep, so I woke up & am installin' BC2 as I'm writin'! Hooorah! Can't believe mah eyes! I'm gettin' the same feelin' when I bought the ultimate Crysis. I saw Ezio too, but gave hope to the pirates!  

Sun, tell me ye'r EA ID! 

I'm excited.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

i am highly addicted to Counter Strike 1.6 and i hardly get time to play (or test) any other game .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2010)

gr8 me too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

> I'm writin' at this time of the day 'cause I bought BC2 yesterday at 6 PM and came home, installed JC2, it was 10 PM [sh*t traffic!], thought of installin' BC2 tomorrow & went to sleep. But all I was gettin' was images of BC2 in front of my face! Didn't get any sleep, so I woke up & am installin' BC2 as I'm writin'! Hooorah! Can't believe mah eyes! I'm gettin' the same feelin' when I bought the ultimate Crysis. I saw Ezio too, but gave hope to the pirates!


Congo dude. Man i'm getting jealous you you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2010)

^Thank you. Aww, don't be. "I wish I had more moneh!" Not PS3 from now on!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 31, 2010)

Donated my God of war 3 t-shirt to the one needy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2010)

Sh*t my speakers died due to voltage fluctuation. I was very close to completing UC2 and now have to wait till I get a new set. This suck royally. I knew I should have got meself a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I knew I should have got meself a decent pair of headphones.



Damn it , you still dont have one !!! You were going to get one when we played L4D, better get one with mic so when we play online next time i can hear you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to tell you people somethin'. After playin' CoD4 & MW2, playin' BC2's MP is very difficult. As they say, MW2 players are noobs and all, is true. In Squad Deathmatch, the team which has 50 kills wins, that sounds too easy in MW2, but in BC2 it's hell. It takes 30 mins or so for a team to win. The maps are huge, very huge and the gameplay is more realistic. You can't gun down a player with just a bullet from Desert Eagle to his head like CoD4 & MW2. This game takes more skills, yes, SKILLS. "Skills" is just a word for CoD4 and MW2 players, even a kid can score more than a veteran sometimes. And, I'm not sayin' CoD4 and MW2 sucks, they're great, but when compared to BC2, they suck. It's so darn easy to win a match. As they said in a video called "How not to be a noob at BC2 MP" that MW2 players can't take down a M-COM or kill-and-runaway-from-the-scene, it's not that simple in BC2. It takes hell lotta patience and sometimes you feel that, "Darn! I shoulda bought MW2 instead of this" when you first play a game. It takes more time for ye to adjust to the gameplay. And promotion ain't so easy at all. DICE have copied the promotion thingy from IW, but they made it better than MW2. Weapons feel heavy and you feel like you are that man, in CoD4 or MW2, no kickback from the weapon when you fire, and you can kill without aimin' too! The perks in CoD4 and MW2 made it easier. All-in-all, BC2 kicks some serious MW2's butt, I'm not exaggerating 'cause I bought that game, what everyone said 'bout BC2 being difficult is true. Buy one and see for yourself.

And...err....there's no prone in it, you can't jump at an opposin' player and suddenly go to prone like we do in CoD4 & successfully kill, which's darn funny to see . BTW, this game seems to have more bloom, just like DiRT, you can disable it though. That's the only drawback.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Damn it , you still dont have one !!! You were going to get one when we played L4D, better get one with mic so when we play online next time i can hear you.


I still don't have one. May be it's because I have never needed one, until now I guess. The other day, me and Sunny were having a talk about the headphones and looks like he invested in a Creative wireless headset. I wanted to go for the Sennheiser HD201, but it doesn't have a mic or a volume control knob to it. So I'm confused on a headset within 1k which offers good bass and has a mic.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats the reason why i always use my Seinheisser headphone for gaming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2010)

I never use headphones. I just hate wearing them and experiencing that stuffy feeling. No matter how well they are padded, it's really annoying. I would rather sit back and enjoy speaker sound. Anyway, ordered the Altec Lansing VS4121 2.1 speakers. I hate purchasing speakers without actually have to listen to them first. Hope they have the bass effect which I desire.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2010)

^ those are great set of speakers in their rage.

/me hats usage of headphones on pc


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2010)

Headpones with mic are great for Skype. Save on phone bills. I dislike them because they cause extra earwax buildups.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont have speakers for my PC, If i buy speakers my room mates will use my system for their daaru parties  killing the peaceful and clean environment of my room, so I just use headphones (with a huge stereo extension chord so i can lean back and enjoy when watching a movie).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2010)

^What the ef!?

Screenies from BC2 MP.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/BFBC2Game2010-03-3112-37-30-30.jpg
War-torn maps! Awesome!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/BFBC2Game2010-03-3113-06-06-03.jpg
Just like Crysis, but better fps.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/BFBC2Game2010-03-3112-37-47-64.jpg
You don't respawn in a second.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/BFBC2Game2010-03-3112-45-42-98.jpg
4 hrs. of playin' and not a single promotion! This game's good!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/BFBC2Game2010-03-3113-00-36-19.jpg
Snowy!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 31, 2010)

You got original ?

And i found Single player much tougher than MP and MW2 is no way near to BFBC2 multiplayer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes he has the original or i would not have been jealous of him because i already have the game. 
Anyway if you were wishing to download something big via torrent with bsnl 256kbps plan do it before 30th april as you'll have double speed.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got my copy of BC2. They are asking for update when i launch it. Taking a hell lot of time to update it.  Anybody know a way to skip this update part? 1:30 hrs and just 20% complete. I hate my connection.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shloeb said:


> Just got my copy of BC2. They are asking for update when i launch it. Taking a hell lot of time to update it.  Anybody know a way to skip this update part? 1:30 hrs and just 20% complete. I hate my connection.



disconnect from the internet before running the game...if you need internet for downloading anything while playing...you can reconnect once the game starts..it won't update then..


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 31, 2010)

But it requires authentication the first time when i launch the game. I have the original BC2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

^backup the original bc2.exe and bc2updater.exe and download the updates via torrent sites and replace the ones with the original. 
DO THIS ONLY IS THERE IS NO OFFICIAL MANUAL UPDATE AVAILABLE AND I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE CONSEQUENCES. TRY THIS ON YOUR OWN.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ First i'll try this update. If something bad happens (like disconnection of connection) I will do the steps u mentioned.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyway i don't if this is crap or true:-



> ~ACII~ crack will be published at 7 a.m Tokyo's time . we are putting our final touches on it , keep tuned ~~


This was posted today here :-*twitter.com/IPAKIGroup


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just opened up my copy of Battlefield Bad Company 2. Been a long time since I purchased an original PC game.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Anyway i don't if this is crap or true:-
> 
> 
> This was posted today here :-*twitter.com/IPAKIGroup



let's  see


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Anyway if you were wishing to download something big via torrent with bsnl 256kbps plan do it before 30th april as you'll have double speed.




why is that???..any special offer or what?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Anyway i don't if this is crap or true:-
> 
> 
> This was posted today here :-*twitter.com/IPAKIGroup



Haha, Dude remember what is celebrated on April 1 ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2010)

Way too many games, so less time.

Currently playing:
Metro 2033 [PC]
Just Cause 2[PC]
Battlefield Bad Company 2 [PC] @nvidiageek I'm abtom on BFBC2. Catch ye there budd. 

God of War 3 [PS3] No idea why I still haven't finished it.
Final Fantasy 13 [PS3]
Heavenly Sword [PS3]

Three holidays coming up after tomorrow. Gaming time! Hell yeah!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

Its exam time for me on weekends


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2010)

> why is that???..any special offer or what?


Read this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1221273

Just configured my BC2 settings, everything on medium, HABO off, at 1x anti-aliasing. My experience got enhanced big time. Stupid lags were making me hate this game but now i feel the intensity of this game. 
Now two phucking choppers blocking my progress.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

But it only works for 15 days


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

@jojo: So that's why I had 60 KB when I was "gettin'" JC2, eh? Gotta "get" more things before 30th. 

@Sun: That's what I'm experiencin' now. I got ME2, JC2 & BC2 SP. But this BC2's MP is givin' me no time for other games to play. Oh yeah!

@Shloeb: It might be your third-party firewall or Windows Firewall itself. It gave me an error when I was 'bout to finish the update, all 'cause of that darned Windows Firewall. Yeah, it's a big download, I took 1.45 hrs. to finish with my 256 Kbps connection. Turn off Windows Firewall and any other firewall, leave the update overnight, wake up, turn on the firewall, frag in that awesome "MW2's-ain't-nothin'-compared-to-this" MP. [Yes, I'm mockin' MW2 ]


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> [Yes, I'm mockin' MW2 ]


d!fferent g@mes. BC2 is sl0wer p@ced but inten$e....MW2 f0r quick fr@gging....BC2 is better th0ugh!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^MW2's for kids. I think I'm gonna get fired by "hardcore" MW2 fans. And I too agree, I was a noob when I was sayin' "MW2 MP is awesome!". It's good, not awesome nor great.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 1, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> d!fferent g@mes. BC2 is sl0wer p@ced but inten$e....MW2 f0r quick fr@gging....BC2 is better th0ugh!



Either your mac keyboard is faulty or you are .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^ OMG!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

Its A-17 not A-7


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^What are you sayin'? A-17 to what?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

You need to decode the codex pages


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^MW2's for kids. I think I'm gonna get fired by "hardcore" MW2 fans. And I too agree, I was a noob when I was sayin' "MW2 MP is awesome!". It's good, not awesome nor great.


Fickle mind.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2010)

Played Battlefield Bad Company 2 multiplayer for 3 hours and I can surely say that the game is worth that 1k spent. The multiplayer blows anything around , be it MW2 or anything. The graphics match up to Crysis and the gameplay (online) is way better than MW2. Those who are thinking whether to buy this one or not, just get it!
*goes back to playing*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

Just making my mind whether i should buy it for PC or PS3 ? as PS3 does not have issues at all


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2010)

MW2 has way more weapons and customizations i've ever seen in a multiplayer game. I can't comment on Bc2 mp since i haven't played it. Went to market but both AC2 and Bc2 were sold out. Bad luck i guess.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2010)

@dinjo_jo PC version.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 1, 2010)

But are the PC Servers are available ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^No disconnections as you read in forums after the update. And there are tons of 'em for every game. No worries.

@jojo: This offers some upgradin' too. Totally there are three slots for upgradin'. Everything includes in it, even the scopes. 

@Sunny: You playin' now?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2010)

Not now, tomorrow morning maybe.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

^Tomorrow at 1 PM, OK?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 1, 2010)

wow guys just opened up my ps3 ... played BFBC2 . @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ is all i can say.... the multiplayer was just toooooooo awesome .... i wish i could play all day ..... but i need to sleep.... have not slept since 26hours  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2010)

Told ya. BFBC2 multiplayer is kickass and addictive.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2010)

Guys, start posting you BC2 ID's here. Mine is: saurabh2804
Make me you friend.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2010)

how many model available & wat is cost of new PS3 in India and X box 360 also with mod and how much it games cost u for mod  one and u guys r downloading x box 360 games or purchasing?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2010)

My BFBC2 ID: abtom


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2010)

How is the single player mode ( campaign ) of Battle Field Bad Company 2 ( PC ) ... is it better than Modern Warfare 2 ??

BTW, how many of you have played BlackSite Area 51 and Alone in The Dark ... is they any good ?? ... I will get those after some days so asking for your opinions ...

BTW, addicted to Left 4 Dead 2 and Modern Warfare 2 ( Veteran )


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 2, 2010)

BFBC2 SP 3x better and tougher than MW2


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't played a single RPG. Whats the best game to start with.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Fable


----------



## skippednote (Apr 2, 2010)

Got Killzone 2


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

Guys add me on steam and PSN....id PSN :fatalaurora , steam : a_headshot

also @sunny and bacci ... dude ps3 bfbc2 id ? ..... i dunno when i tried to join mp it just asked my email id with which i registered the PSN....tell me if there is a way how i can check my id ? thanks 

@nightmare got my ps3 slim 250GB uc2 with 2 games for 22.5k... you can easily get the 120gb slim for 18k - 19k just need to look around....and 20-21k for the 250gb one....official sony mrp is 20k and 22.5k respectively ... dunno abt xbox last i heard it was for 14.5k with 2 games no mod modding xbox means xbl live ban


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 2, 2010)

If you want hardcore RPG then Dragon Age : Origins or Mass Effect 2 if you want a lighter one


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, how many of you have played BlackSite Area 51 and Alone in The Dark ... is they any good ?? ... I will get those after some days so asking for your opinions ...


Skip both of them. They are a disaster on the PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

BC2 PC ID: Gunslinger_Geek

DICE, *you f*ckin' rock!* AWESOME!!!

Darn! BioWare, you too, rock the world! ME2's my game. Ezio, where are you? 

@ArcAngel: When you were openin' the PS3, how was ye'r adrenaline gland pumpin'?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

yea... @ nvidia geek how should i describe it ?

lemme put it in 4 phrases then you may understand better 

1. faster than a m4 
2. faster than the ferrari spider F430
3. faster than hussain bolt 
4. faster than a nvidia GTX 480 gpu 

i hope that expains well...


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yea... @ nvidia geek how should i describe it ?
> 
> 
> lemme put it in 4 phrases then you may understand better
> ...



No, it just explains how old you are


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

.....zzz that's a nice thing to say mr.mature .....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


>



Elaborate


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hussain bolt


Its Usain Bolt.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

or perhaps i can put this in many ways.... i am sure you don't want to read it and i am also refraining from posting it

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

okay usain bolt i take my words back


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> or perhaps i can put this in many ways.... i *am sure you don't want to read it *



That's very true.



NoasArcAngel said:


> and i am also refraining from  posting it



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

Are there any good games which have released recently. I dislike FPS games, as I have stated always. 

So, any good non-FPS games which I may have a look at? When is Diablo 3 releasing?

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




tarey_g said:


> That's very true.


I think the ignore list would work fine for you.  Don't worry, I am on the same boat.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2010)

Krow said:


> I think the ignore list would work fine for you.  Don't worry, I am on the same boat.



Done, thx.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

^  Same pinch!

Anyway, I think I will play Fable and Elder Scrolls series.

Should I play the whole Elder Scrolls series or is Oblivion the only one worth trying?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

*i.imgur.com/rGN4K.gif
This says it all!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2010)

Krow said:


> Should I play the whole Elder Scrolls series or is Oblivion the only one worth trying?



If you have not played Oblivion than you have a awesome game in your waiting list. I have not completed Oblivion yet, I started but could not get much time to finish it (I have the save games safe though .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> How is the single player mode ( campaign ) of Battle Field Bad Company 2 ( PC ) ... is it better than Modern Warfare 2 ??


in my opinion the single player campaign of MW2 is better than BC2...MW2 felt more intense...it was much more immersive..BC2 comes really close but not quite at par with MW2..

Impatiently waiting for- Prince of Persia: Forgotten Sands
                                Red Dead Redemption
                                Mafia 2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a Ashes 09 online session with Vamsi last night. It was fun and lots of runs were scored (by me) . Anyone wanna play this game online?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL.. i scored a single run. yes.. 1/10 in less than 3 overs.  . I am practicing now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 2, 2010)

not really gaming related but watch this video: *Prince vs Assassin*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 2, 2010)

Ubisoft hasn't lost yet


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been reading this thread and NoasArcAngel you need to chill with the attitude. I've mentioned this before. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt since you definitely seem to be smart. Continue on with this nonsense and you leave me no option but to use certain mod tools. I am going to run through the thread and make some quick changes.

As I have said before be free to discuss the topic in a friendly nature. And congrats on the purchase of a PS3!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Got Killzone 2



Congo bro. As you are new to the game i'm sure you would love to play the mp. So lets meet up tomorrow, get me over xfire so we can discuss the time. 

Completed BC2 campaign on Hard difficulty. The game is visually superb and tactically intense. Totally kick ass campaign. Call me a coward if you wnat to but i finished 60% of the game with the bolt action sniper which i found very helpful. Ending was not so cool compared cod4 ending, imo, although killing an enemy in mid air is also fun.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey i didn't know the mods exists on this forum


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2010)

> Hey i didn't know the mods exists on this forum


We do! We just lurk in certain sections waiting for our next prey  .


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

seriously mind****ed with MTNL.... tomorrow going to get my connection working.... wanted to play bfbc2 today so badly 

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

yea @ void man thanks... i don't have anything against people....just they make things too personal .... anyways ....sorry guys.... i'll try and mind my tongue


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2010)

@ *dinjo_jo* and _*Ethan_Hunt*_ - thanks for the infos buddies ...

will try to get BFBC2 ASAP


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2010)

dude topgear get it on the ps3 if possible  then we can play together


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes if possible get a PS3 version its much more stable with less issues


Meanwhile

*i39.tinypic.com/15yb5lh.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2010)

@himadri_sm watched that video..... ROFLLMAO is all i can do ! 

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

@dinjo lol .... re-living the period of renaissance huh ?....i love how they make the games....

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

awesome video must watch altair and ezio and pop fans ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Anybody up for kz2 mp  ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 3, 2010)

@ethan, @gaurav..sunny told that you guys are in a plan of BC2 MP this sunday. If you are.. count me in.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 3, 2010)

^
It was L4D.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 3, 2010)

oops.. sorry. I mistook it. Ok.. will get l4d skullp tonight.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 3, 2010)

@dinjo: PC ver. of BC2 has no issues at all. I don't know what the problems are? I didn't come over any such thing yet. It's absolutely awesome! Get it for PC and save 1.5K.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2010)

Alright, I have the next 2 days off. So if anyone wants an online KZ2 or L4D session on Sunday and Monday, let's kick ass.

Also completed Uncharted 2 today. What a brilliant piece of work! This game had surpassed all my expectations. The graphics were certainly ground breaking. I feel it really exceeds Crysis as well. It's hard to explain, but once you play it, you'll know why I say this. The voice acting was hilarious, especially, Nolan North. He was the best among the crop with his witty one liners.

I'm sure Naughty Dog will keep milking this franchise. Hope they announce a sequel soon.

Anyway, will be starting Heavy Rain now.Thanks to Sunny, now I have a huge PS3 backlog.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2010)

I am totally free too, any multiplayer game I am ready . (Just get your microphones working )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> (Just get your microphones working )


Uh-oh! *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/scarerun.gif


----------



## Dreko (Apr 3, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2 is far better from the first one,but i am die-hard fan of halo series


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally a crack released for Assassins Creed 2. It cant actually be called a crack.It is a server emulator.I have tried it and works great. But the dev says we can only play till the Sequence 5,but he will update it shortly so that we can play the full game.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 3, 2010)

its the famed PRINCE OF PERSIA vs ALTAIR...watch this : *Prince  vs Assassin*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Anyway, will be starting Heavy Rain now.Thanks to Sunny, now I have a huge PS3 backlog.


So games arrived huh


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

> Alright, I have the next 2 days off. So if anyone wants an online KZ2 or L4D session on Sunday and Monday, let's kick ass.


Awesome! I've been waiting ages for someone to say those words. I am in for KZ2 mp on Sunday. Just tell me the time.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 3, 2010)

Me too up for Killzone 2 MP.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

@dinjo_jo Please post Thumbnail of the screenshots.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 3, 2010)

Just played Splinter Cell: Conviction demo. I know I'm late to the party but the game looks really promising. I like. I want.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2010)

I am playing Batman AA, needless to day its awesome


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

I am online at PSN now.
@Who ever wants to play KZ2 mp today : You'll have to install a system update when you log into PSN  and also if not already done, download a 90mb kz2 update by running the game after logging into psn.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I am online at PSN now.
> @Who ever wants to play KZ2 mp today : You'll have to install a system update when you log into PSN  and also if not already done, download a 90mb kz2 update by running the game after logging into psn.


Yeah sure. Let's go. I'll log into right now and I suppose I have Killzone 2 Blu-Ray loaded. I'll add you and then let's try to play a match. I'll get Sunny in as well. Just give me 15 mins and I'll be there. If the update needs to be applied then make that 20.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Yo Ethan, i'm sorry i didn't join your game. I was making a very good progress with more than 150 kills and was at rank 4 so i was unable to play with you. But there is always next time. 
Anyway KZ2 MP is way better than anything you've seen on the PC. Who needs BC2 when you got KZ2. Hell Yeah!

Now escorting Pandora in GOW3. This game never gets boring and the puzzle challenges are very interesting and fun (sometimes brutally fun).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2010)

^Have you played BC2? I can't comment on Killzone 2 since I have no Phucin' PS3. But I can assure you, BC2's more fun that CoD4 and MW2, KZ2's better than CoD4? Don't tell me yes 'cause you've bought KZ2. 

For eg: *www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=27216641 *clears throat*

I started to play JC2, and somehow I didn't like it. For the first time, the controls are confusin' me. Is it only me or anybody feelin' this game's bad?


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Apr 4, 2010)

nfs MOST WANTED


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo Ethan, i'm sorry i didn't join your game. I was making a very good progress with more than 150 kills and was at rank 4 so i was unable to play with you. But there is always next time.
> Anyway KZ2 MP is way better than anything you've seen on the PC. Who needs BC2 when you got KZ2. Hell Yeah!


It's actually my fault I missed the initial part due to that stupid update. It took me a good 20 minutes to update the game and then barged in. I tried to join your server, but it was already full. I joined some random US server and got screwed big time. It's just difficult to control the game and the sensitivity was way too low, but it was fun nevertheless. We'll meet up again sometime.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

> It's actually my fault I missed the initial part due to that stupid update. It took me a good 20 minutes to update the game and then barged in. I tried to join your server, but it was already full. I joined some random US server and got screwed big time. It's just difficult to control the game and the sensitivity was way too low, but it was fun nevertheless. We'll meet up again sometime.


Don't worry buddy. It happens to everyone who stays away from PSN for 27 days( yeah i know this, i can see your stats and so can you). Always join "Warzone" servers cause they are mostly official and deals with latency issue very well which helps you get killed and also kill much fairly than other servers. 



> ^Have you played BC2? I can't comment on Killzone 2 since I have no Phucin' PS3. But I can assure you, BC2's more fun that CoD4 and MW2, KZ2's better than CoD4? Don't tell me yes 'cause you've bought KZ2.
> 
> For eg: *www.gamespot.com/pages/forums...ic_id=27216641 *clears throat*


You called Cod4 players n00bs and now i'm calling Bc2 player noobs, yes you read right, i spelled "N-O-O-B-S". That voting is not accurate since most people don't have a Phucin' PS3. So the second they get their hands on KZ2 and experience the MP they'll kick their Bc2.



> I started to play JC2, and somehow I didn't like it. For the first time, the controls are confusin' me. Is it only me or anybody feelin' this game's bad?


Yes the controls are Sh1t and th game itself if massively buggy. Lets hope an update will solve the issues.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2010)

^Hell! BC2 rocks anythin'! KZ2's environs. look bad, all dark and broody, no charms. BC2 has more varieties of weapons, attachments and perks. Nothin' is better than gunnin' down an M-COM with fellow mates on a Blackhawk Heli! Hell yeah! The graphics are as good as KZ2. It even comes close to Crysis! Good thin' 'bout KZ2 is, you can take cover. 

I'm gonna get killed by hardcore KZ2 fans for sure. *runs*


----------



## skippednote (Apr 4, 2010)

@NvidiaGeek

I'm no Killzone Fanboi and have played COD4 for ages now. But i can assure you the Killzone 2 Multiplayer is far superior than COD 4 MW and COD MW2.
As far as BFBC 2 is concerned is only better in Graphics and  has more weapons but when you play Killzone 2 Multiplayer you will find it more intense.

P.S- I have played KZ2,COD4,COD MW2 and BFBC 2 multiplayers.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2010)

C'mon guys, they're just games. Play what you like and shut the hell up!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

^When did you play  KZ2 mp buddy. You haven't logged into "Bassam904" PSN account for 2 months unless you have more than 1 account. 

@Nvidiageek:- Our debate will continue unless you buy me a copy of Bc2 and i buy you a ps3 with a copy of KZ2 . So there is no use fighting because every gamer has their own opinion of every game.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




> C'mon guys, they're just games. Play what you like and shut the hell up!


And they say India is a democratic country


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2010)

There are tons of multiplayer games to be compared. I don't really see a point comparing them. Anyway, continue with the debate.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 4, 2010)

Sunny make a point. Opinion varies from person to person.
@jojo- i was hooked to my US account....but i'll be usin my old account [bassam904] from now onwards.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

@bassam and dinjo i both sent you guys a PSN request... accept it please... also @ sunny sent you one

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------

Before the debate turns ugly i have a few words of my own to say in the debate  

1st. i agree with nvidia geek... the BFBC2 MP is totally addictive at least on the ps3 

2nd. i also agree with dinjo_jo that the Killzone2 MP is totally awesome...have played the game at a friends house but i am desperately waiting to get a hold on this awesome title 

I would say cod  [ mw / mw2 ] and bfbc2 have their own place.... bfbc2 is totally kick-ass game which is pretty real to life but somehow i feel cod mw lacks that ..... like i remember playing the 3rd mission of mw2 taking the snow mobile and jumping from a 10k high clif.... my adrenalin was so freaking pumping i thought rofl is that what i was supposed to do ?

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

also.... i think games have their own place.... like you can't have a best food or cloth...so in my opinion both games are truly fantastic.... and i feel they are must have titles

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

:Edit: all 3 titles are must have


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2010)

For those who were waiting :


> A peer to peer group EMU-SPiRE finally cracked the PC version  of Assassin’s Creed 2, Its available.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2010)

^*You made my day!!* *EZIO!!!!!!*

@jojo: BC2 rocks the world! You can't be a lone wolf like KZ2. You gotta communicate with squadmates and tell 'em to attack at the correct time, if you choose to go lone wolf way then ye'r done. The most real-life multiplayer game I've ever played. And you don't play to get more kills, you play to make your team win. It's like playin' a mission. It's awesome! Ask, Sun and ArcAngel if ye want. Right guys?


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

I did some googling and people are saying that it has been cracked only till sequence 8. About the crack: I for one do not care. I am not going to play.

About my games, which are lined up:

Fable : The Lost Chapters
Elder Scrolls 4 : Oblivion
The Witcher
Planescape Torment
KOTOR


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2010)

I am totally addicted to Batman AA, although using the Cryptographic Sequencer is a pain in the a**.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 5, 2010)

How many of the PS3 owners updated to 3.21 and played Killzone 2 after the update.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 5, 2010)

My internet speed is ****ed up download on PS3 was working like hell so , so downloaded the update from Sony UK Site will try to update from USB i guess i have picked the correct site for update , let me know if i have not.

NvidiaGeek - AC II is totally cracked except for DLC Battle of Forli and Bonfire of Vanity you an play the game till the end wait for today and those russians are going to develop the db for those sequence also,

I'm currently in sequence 11 i must say sequence 9 is best looking


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2010)

Hell! Ubi, you *ROCK!!!* My God! This game's terrific! The graphics has been greatly sped up and the animations looks awesome! The character expression is what I loved most. There are cutscenes now! Hell yeah! Ubi, I would've supported to you if you didn't have that DRM. Holy sh*t! I'm excited! No one beats Ezio! [Except Nomad] Now, people, this thread will be flooded with screens of this *super-awesome* game!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-44.jpg
Where's Altair!? 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-45.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-1.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-55.jpg
Love those lip movements and those animations're outta this world! Awesome!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-00.jpg
New Animus! Baby!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-46.jpg
Eww!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0511-47.jpg
Young Ezio.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-2.jpg
*EZIO!!!*

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-02.jpg
Yeah, _cabron!_

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-10.jpg
HELL YEAH!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-1.jpg
Brothers.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-11.jpg
The best sh*t ever in a game!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0512-34.jpg
Leo-narrr-do!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the save game for Flying Machine if anyone needs it let me know.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

I need full screen wallpapers geek so no thumbnails.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> How many of the PS3 owners updated to 3.21 and played Killzone 2 after the update.


I did. Why anything wrong?

Resumed Gears of War 2 after an age old gap. Played it for 4 continuous hours.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 5, 2010)

My friends Killzone is not running after the 3.21 update


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2010)

Any news on AC III? Seeing all you guys playing AC II is makin' me want to play it again. 
Ubisoft said that the the next AC title is coming this year. True?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

Anno 1404 is a must play, hooked to it !!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah i did saw some notes in Prima Guide for AC III , i'm stuck at GOW I where you have to fight two sea monsters and as soon as i kill them they get alive again how to kill them ? there is also a bigger sea monster


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 5, 2010)

@dinjo_jo 

which 1 u talking about  this one hint mention below and online hassle 
[127.0.0.1       static3.cdn.ubi.c]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2010)

@nvidiageek, LOL.... good to see ol' nvidia back 

anyway, are you using server emulator?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Gr8 news. Who downloads Metro 2033 when AC2 is out.
Anyway playing Just Cause 2. The controls are a very big headache and so is the game. I have to change the resolution each time i run the game to fix the game to normal full screen or i get extended full screen which is very annoying. Also the new hero is uglier than the first one.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 5, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Anyway playing Just Cause 2.  the new hero is uglier than the first one.



its the same guy Rico Rodriguez.......


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 5, 2010)

google for resulys - Its the Russians


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2010)

@Sun: You've taken birth on this earth just to tease me and make me jealous, eh? 

@vamsi: Phuc yeah! Ezio rocks! I've become the assassino in the game and it's mind-blowin'. Will not play for a few days so that my adrenaline gland fills and I'll have the same "OMG!" feelin' when controllin' that darn-awesome Ezio. The animations, the cloth graphics of pedestrians, Ezio's, have all been greatly done. Take your time, Ubi, to make Conviction one helluva game, for teh PC!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> its the same guy Rico Rodriguez.......


Yes, and uglier than ever.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2010)

^Mehicans are ugly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2010)

What's the name of the agency he's working for? All I get to hear is 'The Agency'. Duh!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes The Agency is only name.


*i39.tinypic.com/2v2ci6f.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/258442f.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2010)

Thumbnails plij.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 5, 2010)

MEDEL OF HONOUR ALLIED ASSAULT & Call of Duty 1


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 6, 2010)

Addicted to Batman !!!!!!

A screenshot :

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/9360/bmgame.th.jpg


And my current wallpaper (also a screenshot, but applied some filters to make it look awesome ) :

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/3020/nomercyw.th.jpg



Penny arcade comic : 
*art.penny-arcade.com/photos/632648974_Wysws-L.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2010)

Playing Alone in the Dark and now I'm in Ep. 2 - 59th Street


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 6, 2010)

tarey_g:- Try and solve those riddles on the way. They are mind boiling.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ No doubt about that, this is not like other games "collect 100 orbs for no reason and fun".


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2010)

^That game deserves GotY for it's intuitive gameplay mechanics. That game does laurels to DA BATMAN! 

There will be AA2 at this year's E3, right?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 6, 2010)

The Soundtrack in AC II is one of the best i have heard


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2010)

^Yeah, makes me cry 'cause it makes me feel that game's true. I feel like he's my brother.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 6, 2010)

Things which i like most in the game

- Amazing Character Animation
- Superb SoundTrack
- Fantastic Story motivates you to get into the game


Are you able to continue the game even if the internet connection goes down with that server emulator as i hear in some news


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2010)

^That's what I liked most. As I said earlier in my post. And, my connection never goes down, so I don't know.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you try disconnecting so that it can be tested ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2010)

Completed Gears of War 2. Two words to describe this game 'F*ckin' EPIC' (no pun intended). This is how action games are supposed to be made; raw and brutal. I can't believe I'm completing this game after 2 years after it's release and 8 months after my 360's purchase. But the game deserves to be played, regardless of being a fan of the franchise or not. The last six chapter were totally amazing. There was so much action going on, it was hard to keep tab of who was getting killed. I hope EPIC makes the announcement for Gears of War 3 and dream come true would be if they would be launching it this year. 

Now back to my Heavy Rain session. Currently on chapter 23: Butterfly.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 6, 2010)

GOW 3 announcement is coming this week


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2010)

This game's totally mind-blowin'! Superb! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0614-51.jpg
Altair's the man!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0613-46.jpg
Oh me God!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0613-47.jpg
On top o' the world!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AssassinsCreedIIGame2010-04-0613-48.jpg
Wheee!


----------



## skippednote (Apr 6, 2010)

Had a 3 hour session of KZ2 MP it was hell lotta fun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Finished God Of War 3. One line " Ph*cking Brutally Awesome". I couldn't completely understand the ending since i'm not aware of Kratos' story and character but it was super fun. Total hours of gameplay for me was approx 13 hrs. Give us another awesome GOW Santa Monica Studios. Now i'll get GOW1 and GOW2.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 6, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> GOW 3 announcement is coming this week


I don't think so, announcements of big franchises are kept for shows like E3 (I suppose you were talking about the game Cliff  Bleszinski is going to announce in a talk show, i think it will be some XBLA game).


----------



## skippednote (Apr 6, 2010)

*www.yourgamercards.net/kz2/2/bassam904.png?tag=
Getting used to the controller


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Things which i like most in the game
> 
> - Amazing Character Animation
> - Superb SoundTrack
> - Fantastic Story motivates you to get into the games



My thoughts exactly. Really wanted it to be GoTY 09. Soundtrack was really nice too.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Gears of War 2. Two words to describe this game 'F*ckin' EPIC' (no pun intended). This is how action games are supposed to be made; raw and brutal. I can't believe I'm completing this game after 2 years after it's release and 8 months after my 360's purchase. But the game deserves to be played, regardless of being a fan of the franchise or not. The last six chapter were totally amazing. There was so much action going on, it was hard to keep tab of who was getting killed. I hope EPIC makes the announcement for Gears of War 3 and dream come true would be if they would be launching it this year.
> 
> Now back to my Heavy Rain session. Currently on chapter 23: Butterfly.



Damn! I have yet to play the Gears of War series properly. Haven't even finished Gear of War. Gonna give it another spin. 

Playing these:
The Bourne Conspiracy [Xbox 360] The game is really underrated. Some really awesome stuff there.
Metro 2033 [PC]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 6, 2010)

Awaiting Episodes from Liberty Cities Stories.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Finished God Of War 3. One line " Ph*cking Brutally Awesome". I couldn't completely understand the ending since i'm not aware of Kratos' story and character but it was super fun. Total hours of gameplay for me was approx 13 hrs. Give us another awesome GOW Santa Monica Studios. Now i'll get GOW1 and GOW2.



Should have played the first two and then moved to to third one. At least that's what I did. I was so pumped up that I finished the first two GoW games in just under 3 days only to play GoW3. Ironically, I've yet to finish GoW 3. Planning on doing that tonight. Slay Zeus tonight and get it over with.


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2010)

@ *dinjo*, Please refrain from posting such huge screenshots. 640x480 please.

Started Fable a bit, seems fun. Will be able to play only after a week.


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 6, 2010)

started playin prototype....cool game but distracting coz we've to find d cheats


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 7, 2010)

AC-2 install in my lapi but no time play the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW! There seems to be a sudden spike in the AC2 fan following. I didn't see this much excitement when AC1 was released. 

@Sunny: You haven't played Gears of War? or just GeoW2? Time to crack some 360 knuckles.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2010)

WoW ! The driving in AID Ep. 2 59th street was one hell of a driving ... it's like driving the car in the movie 2012 ....

BTW, now I'm on Ep. 3 Chapter 1 - The old man shot himself, I got a PDA and learned about how to use bandage ... it's not bad as a survival horror game .. though the control system is little too hard ..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2010)

> Should have played the first two and then moved to to third one. At least that's what I did. I was so pumped up that I finished the first two GoW games in just under 3 days only to play GoW3. Ironically, I've yet to finish GoW 3. Planning on doing that tonight. Slay Zeus tonight and get it over with.


Yeah i know. I should have played the GOW1&2 first and then move on to GOW3 but the game is so fun that it kept me from moving on. But this is playstation, games on this platform are ment to be playable again and again.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 7, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> WOW! There seems to be a sudden spike in the AC2 fan following. I didn't see this much excitement when AC1 was released.
> 
> .


 when i played  d AC-1 from that time waiting for AC-2,but d studies hmm.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 7, 2010)

Does AC II works when internet connection is turned off ?

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

For Geek , Crysis 2 preview is coming tonight.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2010)

Metro 2033 dwnld is almost complete. Next AC2. 

Anyway here is my Killzone card, nothing much :-
*www.yourgamercards.net/kz2/2/jojothedragon.png?tag=

Currently Addicted to:-
Killzone 2 [Both MP and SP, i never finished the campaign]
Just Cause 2 [ Finally getting a hang of this game. Only 5% completed]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2010)

_Grazie, Ser_ dinjo. Can't wait! NOMAD!! It's gonna be GotY for-Phucin'-sure! No game can beat this!

Err....., jea, ith works withouth intherneth _connessione, amico._


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok then i'll try the crack as the continuous save seems to be affecting the fps what fps are you guys getting ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2010)

^35-40. When I climb on top of buildings it sometimes drops to 27 and again goes up to 32. 1440x900, 2X AA, maxed out settings. What's yours?

My BC2 stats:

*bfbc2.statsverse.com/sig/cleanc/pc/Gunslinger_Geek/8eb42.png

This game's tough, too tough. Background's Crysis, though. 

EDIT: Phuc! Check this out: 

*www.ps3attitude.com/new/2010/04/crysis-2-video/

OMG! That suit.......


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats you proc and GPU my fps sometime drop to 20 I'm on max settings.

As far as i know change in multi sampling does not affect fps at all

Played sequence 12 and there some serious issue with game in that sequence audio , visuals all are ****ed up.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel so left out of the AC II fan following right now. Why don't those  buggers release all the versions together! Heck I even forgot some  parts of the story.




Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Sunny: You haven't played Gears of War? or just GeoW2? Time to crack some 360 knuckles.



Nah, haven't even finished the first Gears of War. Lost interest half-way through. Really didn't get the story. They didn't explain what those things were and where they came from. Didn't tell much about Marcus Fenix either. Now as you speak so highly of GoW2, I really gotta try out the series.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2010)

_Ser_ dinjo, my proccy's Phenom II X4 920 and 9800GTX+ 512MB. And I have set shadows, 2/3. To be frank, that game's unoptimized. The hell were they doin' in those 3 months? Made us PC gamers go mad? Darn Ubi! But I love the sh*t outta that game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes the developers haven;t done any good job porting it


----------



## hellknight (Apr 8, 2010)

Just completed Battlefield :Badcompany 2.. awesome game.. 

Crysis's graphics + Call of Duty MW2's gameplay + Half Life 2's physics


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys check out this news  *store.steampowered.com/news/3674/


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 8, 2010)

Its really a good new. Free online play on steam  Modern warfare 2 .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

> Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 2 Free Weekend, This Weekend on Steam
> April 7, 2010, 6:00 am - Valve - Press Release
> 
> Beginning this Thursday, April 8, gamers around the world can play Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer free of charge during a special Free Weekend promotion on Steam. The definitive online experience, Modern Warfare 2 returns with a host of new perks and enhancements. Those who wish to enjoy every moment of the Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer Free Weekend may pre-load Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer now. There is no obligation to participate.


SUperb news. Guys this is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys download it today so we can play it together sometime .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 8, 2010)

Its 13 GB Right ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2010)

Hell!

Countdown

OMG!!


----------



## palwow (Apr 8, 2010)

Want play free online exciting game ..join Palwow..*www.palwow.com


----------



## sxyadii (Apr 8, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/kx0WExAYFCs&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/kx0WExAYFCs&hl=en_US&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## thenotsodarkknight (Apr 9, 2010)

hey i am curently trying to get a copy of arkham asylum 
yeah i am only going to play it now


----------



## constantine (Apr 9, 2010)

Just finished BF 2 BC ! pretty good game but its too positive and happy! could have been better ! and its been long since i logged on to digit! too long ! 
gonna start Bioshock 2 now!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2010)

^ good to see you mate.. welcome back. 


BTW, just fetched Assassins Creed 2 black edition. And the game is working. But i have exam this morning... so, will play it after the exam.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Its 13 GB Right ?



i downloaded th pre-load for 1 min then paused it and copied my existing game files and then i checked steam integrity and 90% was completed the rest 10 % will be downloaded , else the whole download is around 3GB .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh so it means just start copy over files except few exes than run MW2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2010)

Reached Chapter 3 Khan in Metro 2033. The journey through the tunnel with Khan was totally very well thought out by the developers. It was the most scary part of the game i've encountered till now. That 3mins of the game i'll remember for a long time.

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

MW2 multiplayer is pathetic compared to KZ2.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Oh so it means just start copy over files except few exes than run MW2



yeah the pre-load only downloads the multiplayer files .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 9, 2010)

In which folder are the multiplayer files ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2010)

Just returned from exam and started AC2....Currently on Beat up Duccio mission. The game is amazing. Especially the characters and sound track.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2010)

Darn! Just played MW2 MP & this game sucks my arse! I know I was sayin' MW2 MP's awesome, it sucks it front of BC2. Too darn easy. I'm goin' back to ACII or BC2.

@vamsi: Welcome to the awesomeness of ACII. It's simply out of this world.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2010)

Completed Heavy Rain. OMG! What an awesome game. Fortunately, I got the happy ending and everyone of my character was intact towards the end. It was tad disappointing compared to Fahrenheit, but still a great game. 

Now I can either resume BioShock 2, start with Ninja Gaiden Sigma or inFamous.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2010)

Newsflash: Splinter Cell: Conviction for Xbox 360 has been leaked. Let's get to work agent Fisher ( or rather rogue agent Fisher). Grab your copies fellas! Splinter Cell ain't gonna be the same again.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 9, 2010)

And they say Piracy is only on PC

now get Episodes from liberty cities stories

*img52.imageshack.us/i/c2conceptartgrandcentra.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/1823/c2conceptartgiantcrack.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2010)

^Yeah, them darn buggers. OMG! Crysis 2's THE game for me. I'm gonna buy a legit copy. MP lookin' hot too! Crytek!! I'm in love.

*assets.vg247.com/current//2010/04/crysis25.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 9, 2010)

AC II warning if you update the launcher you will lose all your save progress.

Backup your Storage/temp directory I'm screwed i had completed Sequence 13 and it was final sequence remaining


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> AC II warning if you update the launcher you will lose all your save progress.
> 
> Backup your Storage/temp directory I'm screwed i had completed Sequence 13 and it was final sequence remaining


I thought the saves were secured online? So how did you loose those saves? 

I think Sequence 14 was the last memory sequence, which means you were *this* close to completing the game. Man that sucks big time.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> In which folder are the multiplayer files ?



i specifically dont know which are the multiplayer files , so i just copied the whole Modern Warfare 2 Installation folder  and it works .


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, them darn buggers. OMG! Crysis 2's THE game for me. I'm gonna buy a legit copy. MP lookin' hot too! Crytek!! I'm in love.
> 
> *assets.vg247.com/current//2010/04/crysis25.jpg



me too will get a legit copy this time (totally mad abt this game!!  )
started saving the money already!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysis 2 Proper Trailer:

[youtube]SHLEbuj5x6Q[/youtube]

This was showcased at Time Square, but the trailer is now official. It seems the game is due for Holiday 2010 (whenever that is) and the trailer seriously isn't that impressive. When are we going to get some actual in-game footage if it's due this year?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 10, 2010)

I had disabled the online saves and **** getting so close and able to complete the game is so pathetic.

ANYONE WHO completed Sequence 13 take a copy of  save game and give it to me.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2010)

using Emulator by  "Dormine"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I had disabled the online saves and **** getting so close and able to complete the game is so pathetic.


OMG! Why did you disable online saves if you had the legit copy? Anyway, what's done is done. Even I wanted saves for Sequence 12 and 13, as we didn't have those sequences when the console version came out.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 10, 2010)

I did since there was a lag while saves when it tries to synchronize the game with the server

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

Splinter Cell Impressions ?

Its only about 5 hour campaign


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2010)

@cyborg47: Crysis forever, right? Thanks for accompanyin' me.

@Ethan: Yeah, the trailer isn't awe-inspiring, but the aliens and Nanosuit 2 got me. Expect gameplay at this year's E3. Some in-game shots are there, though. Here: *www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/...e-InGame-Screenshots-706499/galerie/1275356/#. It's darn German.

Darn! Dinjo, you told me how many sequences are there in that game! Now, I'm..... I'm more interested in playin'!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2010)

sadly, the ac2 emu doesnt work for me! 
no matter how many time i try, it keeps asking me for the internet connection!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan: Yeah, the trailer isn't awe-inspiring, but the aliens and Nanosuit 2 got me. Expect gameplay at this year's E3. Some in-game shots are there, though. Here: *www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/...e-InGame-Screenshots-706499/galerie/1275356/#. It's darn German.


I'm not really too keen on how the trailer works out, it's ultimately the final game which needs to set the bar high. New York City being the primary location, I don't think they would have the complex detailing which Crysis's jungles had. But still it's Crytek, so we never know what they are capable of pulling off.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Reached Chapter 5 in Metro 2033. The game is awesome. The best spooky game i've played this year. The story is very good and the gameplay elements such as the universal charger for the head lamp and night-vision and the gas mask when on the upper-surface and dangereous gas prone areas are very good features looking at the base story of the game.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 10, 2010)

Completed Assassins Creed 2 today.
Totally awesome game.Sound track is the best for any game till date.I actually played those race missions just to hear the background music.Now downloading the soundtrack.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2010)

^Yeah, the best game of 2010 after ME2 for me. This game's mind-blowin'. I literally stopped playin' BC2 MP or ME2. I didn't even go into the Omega 4 Relay! ACII's makin' me go mad just like AC. And as Sunny said, I'll be playin' this game like Crysis until Nomad returns with that new Nanosuit to heat up some of them aliens. Yeah!

@dinjo: You have Black Edition features? I'm havin' without payin' 900 bucks!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

^ nuts??? he supported the developers by purchasing the game.. you supported some !@#$$. A pirate making fun of legitimate buyer!!!!

p.s.: I didn't purchased the game either.

I completed sequence 4 today. Dinjo.. if you can wait 2-3 days.. i will provide you.  .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah vami make sure you make a copy of save game once you reach Sequence 13 its a long way ahead


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I completed sequence 4 today. Dinjo.. if you can wait 2-3 days.. i will provide you.  .


While you're at it, just save it at the beginning of sequence 12 and pass on that save to me. Try to upgrade Ezio as much as you can.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2010)

@vamsi: Darn, man. I was just kiddin'. 

I'm currently at Sequence 6, fully renovated Monteriggioni. With Tuscany Emerald color to my costume. Just bought a Fiorentine Hammer.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 10, 2010)

I had the altair armor


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

Just found some markings marked by subject 16. 

In the process of decoding i was asked to match some photos sharing the same myth. Matched it and found naked men and women running in meadows.. I suppose they are adam and eve. 

/me is desperate to unlock all those videos.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 10, 2010)

Just realized that i had a save from game before the flying machine sequence.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

Completed Chariot Race just now and rowed a boat to rescue a women. And had a first look at gliding machine.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2010)

^I just completed that Chariot drive to Forli. And it was great. Err...vamsi, that glyph you just told, that Adam and Eve shyte. Can you tell me the 5 pics? I couldn't do it.

Some screens: 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95487014-3.jpg
_Bene._ Perfect game for me. Stealth & everything.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95487030-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95503875-3.jpg
Got the Medici cape. But the guards are still attackin'!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95503929-3.jpg
Leo-narrr-do!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

^ post the shot of the screen. I will tell you. And why are those bands showing up.. don't you have a wide screen monitor?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2010)

Just finished The Bourne: Conspiracy. One of the most underrated games of recent times. Really enjoyed it. Anyone who owns a console should at least rent this game. The game follows the first movie i.e. The Bourne: Identity. 
@nvidiageek You seem to be quite a big fan of assassins. Try Jason Bourne when you get a console. I'm sure he won't disappoint you. 

Reached the maze in God of War 3 where we meet Hera again. Gonna be done with this game tomorrow. 

I'll also have Splinter Cell: Conviction by tomorrow morning. Will post first impressions.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysis 2 looks awesome.. and moreover, the series is a trilogy as stated on Wikipedia.. but there isn't any update on system requirements.. or is there??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysis 2 looks breathtaking. I wasn't much into Crysis 2 but after watching this video .... gimme the game already Crytek!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just finished The Bourne: Conspiracy. One of the most underrated games of recent times. Really enjoyed it. Anyone who owns a console should at least rent this game. The game follows the first movie i.e. The Bourne: Identity.


Told you so. It's one of those games which gets ignored due to mediocre ratings, but is totally worth playing. I'd recommend starting Gears of War on PC and follow it up with Gears of War 2, once you're done with God of War III.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2010)

^
That's the plan if Splinter Cell: Conviction doesn't take too long. Are you getting that game?


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

All the AC2 players, kindly take care to avoid spoilers. Yes, screenshots count too, may just end up spoiling the game for some others. Thanks.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 11, 2010)

*PLEASE make a copy of AC II at end of Sequence 13*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2010)

Got my copy of Legit BC2 Limited Edition PC yesterday. Time to get fragging. 
Already gave a friends invite to Nvidiageek(Gunslinger_Geek) and i couldn;t find Sunny as Abtom. Is your id Artyom by any chance? 


Demonoid Registration is open, so get in if you wish.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2010)

It's not Abtom but abtom. It's case-sensitive I guess.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 11, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Is your id Artyom by any chance?



He was asking by any chance you are the Metro guy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2010)

@vamsi: I like it that way. It makes me feel like it's a movie! Yeah, awesome game. I'll post them pics too.

@jojo: YEAH!! Let's frag! 

@Sun: Urmh.....I'll try to get him. BTW, you playin' BC2? I sent you a request like 1 week ago and no acceptance?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2010)

^^
I sent you a request.

Playing Splinter Cell: Conviction right now. Continuous 4 hours into it. Too busy playing, will post the impressions later.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 11, 2010)

crysis


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 11, 2010)

Fifa 2010 World Cup Demo


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2010)

Played Splinter Cell: Conviction for good 4 hours and here are my impressions:

Gameplay: It has changed a lot from the previous Splinter Cell games. They have completely revamped the gameplay mechanics. In the earlier Splinter Cell games you could complete a mission without killing a single person but it's not the case here. You wanna move forward, you gotta blow some brains out. It's a mix of stealth and action. SC: C for me is MGG4 + FUN (yeah MGS4 wasn't fun at all). So, all those who are reluctant with this title shouldn't worry cause the gameplay overtly stealthy this time. It's up to you how much you shoot and how much you sneak but you gotta shoot. All sneaking and no shooting won't get you anywhere with this one. Weapons are good. Not great but good. Gadgets are awesome, EMP grenades, portable EMP, sticky camera and all that high-tech Third Echelon merchandise. Overall the campaign is fun but really short (5-6 hours). I think I'll be done with this one today itself.

Graphics: Nothing different from what we had in Assassin's Creed 2. I won't say jaw-dropping but just enough to keep you glued to your screens. Performance is choppy though. I'm playing the Xbox 360 version and the frame rates are very inconsistent. The game even starts to lag at times when there are explosions. PC version will definitely have much better graphics with full HD resolutions and other enhancements.

Story: This time around, Splinter Cell story is interesting unlike previous games which had mediocre plots. I won't say much here because there are some heavy spoilers for those who have followed the previous SC games.

Audio: Soundtrack goes really well with the situations and the voice acting is great too, especially for Sam Fisher. Not much of an audio expert, so I'll leave it up to you to decide.

I'd recommend this game to anyone who can get their hands on it.  Do read the wiki for previous SC stories though. Otherwise you won't get a jack about the things going on.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 11, 2010)

If the graphics are similar to AC II then it has to be one of the best


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2010)

Reached the Library in Metro 2033. That Librarian is very annoying but i got past that somehow. Now to find that military archive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2010)

Currently at Pauper's Drop level in BioShock 2. I have rescued nearly 3 little sisters and slaughtered 3-4 Big Daddies. Strange thing I noticed was after killing the Big Daddies, I went close to them and found they were named "Rosie". Now how in the world is a Big Daddy called "Rosie"? 

The game doesn't seem to be as interesting as BioShock was, but it's still enjoyable. The turret/camera hacking mechanism is great, wish it was there in the first game. The hacking is dead easy this time, much like Mass Effect 2. Weapon collection seems to be pretty good as well. Plasmids remain the same, more or less. Hope it picks up in the latter half. PS: The big sisters are extremely annoying.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Jealous of you guys. Seems to be a lot of new games out in the market which you all are playing. Exams...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2010)

^
So much for an over-hyped game.  Try Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2010)

> Currently at Pauper's Drop level in BioShock 2. I have rescued nearly 3 little sisters and slaughtered 3-4 Big Daddies. Strange thing I noticed was after killing the Big Daddies, I went close to them and found they were named "Rosie". Now how in the world is a Big Daddy called "Rosie"?





Spoiler



Keep in mind that the ending will depend on little sisters you harvested or rescued.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> Jealous of you guys. Seems to be a lot of new games out in the market which you all are playing. Exams...


Focus my friend. Studies first and play later. Do you work by any chance? If not, then once you start earning, things would be a bit easier. Exams is probably the worst thing man has created. 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> So much for an over-hyped game.  Try Splinter Cell: Conviction.


Sorry, but NO can do. I didn't enjoy the demo a lot and I'm not a big Fisher fan. So would prefer skipping this title.



			
				jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the ending will depend on little sisters you harvested or rescued.


Yep. Always knew that since the first game's ending depended on the same. But a quick question though, Is harvesting all the little sisters mandatory? I don't want an abundance of Adam as I won't be upgrading a lot. I'll let my guns do most of the talking. How difficult is the final boss?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2010)

Demo was extremely lame compared to the real thing . It's your call but you'd be missing out on a great title.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

On last level of Splinter Cell. Going to resume tomorrow. Enough of Sam Fisher today.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2010)

> Yep. Always knew that since the first game's ending depended on the same. But a quick question though, Is harvesting all the little sisters mandatory? I don't want an abundance of Adam as I won't be upgrading a lot. I'll let my guns do most of the talking. How difficult is the final boss?


I am a adam hungry guy so i harvested 50% and rescued 50% in each level, so i had an abundance of adam and was very powerful. No, you do not need waste your time with every little sister you come across however there is an objective at one of the last levels that you need to deal with all the little sisters in that level to proceed which you are very far. But let me warn you the game gets intense with each level and so does new upgraded meaner big daddies appear at each level. Assuming that you are playing on Normal difficulty you don't need to deal with many little sisters but i was playing on Hard so getting as much adam as possible was mandatory for me. If you rescue more little sisters than you harvest them once in a while a little sister you gift you with bonus adam and special tonics. And i had no boss fight, just a overwhelming stamped of splicers and brutes, it may vary depending on the method you played the story. 
[HINT]If you have problem dealing with splicers then fully upgrade the Security Command Plasmid to level 4, at level 2 you will be able to call in security bots to assist you which remains with you until destroyed or you proceed to next level.[/HINT]


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Focus my friend. Studies first and play later. Do you work by any chance? If not, then once you start earning, things would be a bit easier. Exams is probably the worst thing man has created.


No, I don't work as yet. Things will be easier meaning? I'll be able to buy games? Or is it to do with free time? (Sorry for  question).

Well, true. I have installed Fable, but haven't played it yet. Only due to exams. The previous exams were never so dull and boring. I used to love them. Sadly, this semester seems to be cursed. Off to books, no gaming till 15th.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> No, I don't work as yet. Things will be easier meaning? I'll be able to buy games? Or is it to do with free time? (Sorry for  question).


Both, to be honest. When you grow out of this study part and start work, you become more independent. Once you begin to spend out of your own pocket, it's a great feeling. At the same time, no one would question you as it's your own money. As far as time goes, it will depend on what kind of work you're into. Anyway, good luck with your exams. Be back once they are done. Me off to watching Saw VI for now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 11, 2010)

Gave up on Demon Souls

Playing UFC 2009 demo

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

**** this forum does not even have a spoiler tag ?

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8535/mafia2xb360ps3pc09trail.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2010)

^OK, now, why did you ever post that pic? Urmh....I guess to show ye'r crazy 'bout that game?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Focus my friend. Studies first and play later. Do you work by any chance? If not, then once you start earning, things would be a bit easier. Exams is probably the worst thing man has created.



But the satisfaction and sense freedom that comes after exams end, is incomparable. There are no 2 month leaves in job, no escape .


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently at Pauper's Drop level in BioShock 2. I have rescued nearly 3 little sisters and slaughtered 3-4 Big Daddies. Strange thing I noticed was after killing the Big Daddies, I went close to them and found they were named "Rosie". Now how in the world is a Big Daddy called "Rosie"?
> 
> The game doesn't seem to be as interesting as BioShock was, but it's still enjoyable. The turret/camera hacking mechanism is great, wish it was there in the first game. The hacking is dead easy this time, much like Mass Effect 2. Weapon collection seems to be pretty good as well. Plasmids remain the same, more or less. Hope it picks up in the latter half. PS: The big sisters are extremely annoying.


Hey, me also playing this now! Not as addictive like first part, but may be due to I already know about the environment here. 
As usual very beautiful graphics. Even in my 8800GT its playing smooth with all settings high!

Ya, the "Big Sisters" are Pain In The Ass. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yep. Always knew that since the first game's ending depended on the same. But a quick question though, Is harvesting all the little sisters mandatory? I don't want an abundance of Adam as I won't be upgrading a lot. I'll let my guns do most of the talking. How difficult is the final boss?


I rescued all little sisters in first part, gonna do the same here too. But, same question is it necessary?


jojothedragon said:


> I am a adam hungry guy so i harvested 50% and rescued 50% in each level, so i had an abundance of adam and was very powerful. *No, you do not need waste your time with every little sister you come across* however there is an objective at one of the last levels that you need to deal with all the little sisters in that level to proceed which you are very far. But let me warn you the game gets intense with each level and so does new upgraded meaner big daddies appear at each level. Assuming that you are playing on Normal difficulty you don't need to deal with many little sisters but i was playing on Hard so getting as much adam as possible was mandatory for me. If you rescue more little sisters than you harvest them once in a while a little sister you gift you with bonus adam and special tonics. And i had no boss fight, just a overwhelming stamped of splicers and brutes, it may vary depending on the method you played the story.
> [HINT]If you have problem dealing with splicers then fully upgrade the Security Command Plasmid to level 4, at level 2 you will be able to call in security bots to assist you which remains with you until destroyed or you proceed to next level.[/HINT]


You played the whole game? Are there no research this time? Clicking pictures??
Oh, in first part it was funny and scary? Found a splicer, he is attacking me and rather bringing out my gun what I'm doing is taking pictures 



Krow said:


> Well, true. I have installed Fable, but haven't played it yet.


Please don't play it. Very n00bish game.
If you want to play RPG, why not "The Witcher" ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 12, 2010)

When you work you don't have any pressure on you


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> When you work you don't have *any* pressure on you



Any is a strong word  .
What do you do btw.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 12, 2010)

^The thin' that bothers me is whether I will have the same "can't wait" feelin' for games at that age too. Darn!

Dark Sector, The Saboteur, Section 8 and Empire: Total War are the games I didn't even finish. I fear ME2 will be included in that list 'cause there's ACII, SPCell & PoP're comin', I don't know if I'll finish that game. *cries*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 12, 2010)

I work as Unix/Perl/Sybase Programmer thing is when you come home you are relaxed to play game and btw i'm also studying.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 12, 2010)

Right now in block 7 in AC2.

@dinjo, allwyn.. I will give you save files by tomorrow morning.. Sorry... My exams were in progress these days.. so, didn't managed to spend much of a time.. now as the exams are over.. i have plenty of time at my disposal.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, me also playing this now! Not as addictive like first part, but may be due to I already know about the environment here.
> As usual very beautiful graphics. Even in my 8800GT its playing smooth with all settings high!


Which level are you on? I'm currently in 'Dionysus Park' and have about 3 more levels to go. Very short game I would say. 



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> @dinjo, allwyn.. I will give you save files by tomorrow morning.. Sorry... My exams were in progress these days.. so, didn't managed to spend much of a time.. now as the exams are over.. i have plenty of time at my disposal


Even my brother is on Sequence 7. He has gone ballistic on playing this game. So pass the save on as soon as you reach Sequence 12.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 12, 2010)

Darn! I feel sorry for Leonardo 'cause I didn't give him a hug, I didn't know which to press at that time. I'm sorry, Leonardo. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95627378-3.jpg
Altair rocks!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95627380-3.jpg
Single hidden blade FTW!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95627399-3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95627410-3.jpg
Ah! _Venezia!_


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which level are you on? I'm currently in 'Dionysus Park' and have about 3 more levels to go. Very short game I would say.


NOt sure
Just got got the incinerate plasmid, started the train and a new level...

Very less time for game playing u know, movie bhi dekhna padta hai, book padna padhta hai, photo khichna padta hai....oh bahut kam karta hoon main


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 12, 2010)

vamsi - Give me the save right at end of sequence 13 i don't want to go through the frustration of killing 9 guards again , once you get 8 of them pass me that save


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2010)

How's this game Condemned: Criminal Origins?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How's this game Condemned: Criminal Origins?


It's fantastic. The sequel is really good too. Recommended to be played at night with lights out and with a good sound system. It will spook the beejeebus out of you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 12, 2010)

I played Condemned 2 Blood shot in friends 360 for half an hour.. it was brilliant.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's fantastic. The sequel is really good too. Recommended to be played at night with lights out and with a good sound system. It will spook the beejeebus out of you.



Ah! I'd rather prefer playing with lights on than spook the crap outta myself. I'm getting both then. Time to put IDM to work.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Ah! I'd rather prefer playing with lights on than spook the crap outta myself. I'm getting both then. Time to put IDM to work.


The game will loose it's essence. There are some really jittery moments and you have a really good surprise coming at you in the first game in one of it's level. It just creeped me out for a second. I won't spoil the name of the level, but play the game and you'll automatically come to know about it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2010)

Darn! I lost my Ezio! I mean, I lost my saves! I just entered _Venezia_ and did that Emilio's armor looting quest. But when I was doin', somethin' happened to my PC and boom! When I turned on the PC and ACII, there was no save! Phuc! Can anyone please, please gimme a save at that time? The time where I learnt from Rosa on how to make leap jump. Please, people.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I lost my Ezio! I mean, I lost my saves! I just entered _Venezia_ and did that Emilio's armor looting quest. But when I was doin', somethin' happened to my PC and boom! When I turned on the PC and ACII, there was no save! Phuc! Can anyone please, please gimme a save at that time? The time where I learnt from Rosa on how to make leap jump. Please, people.


Do you recollect which sequence that was? 

EDIT: Wait got it, it's sequence 7. I'll check where my brother has reached and if he's close, I'll pass the save on to you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on sequence 11. Stealing some shipment..

@allwyn, I will upload save files for you with in an hour.


@dinjo, sorry yaar.. I wasn't sleeping for much of a time during exams.. yesterday.. I was unable to resist my sleep. I will upload sequence 13 by the night.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2010)

@Ethan: Yeah, it's Sequence 7. Thank you. Sequence 6 is good enough for me.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 13, 2010)

I have asked one of guys at TE for save he has it for Sequence 13 wish me good luck


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan: Yeah, it's Sequence 7. Thank you. Sequence 6 is good enough for me.


I just checked and he has already crossed sequence 7 and is now on sequence 9 right now. I'll see if I can source it from somewhere. 

I have promptly made a back up of the game saves after so many incidents. 



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> @allwyn, I will upload save files for you with in an hour.


Excellent! Thank you. BTW what upgrades have you done till now?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say get Altair Armor thats it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2010)

@allwyn...

Haven't done much of upgrades...

Completely renovated Villa,

30000$ in villa's chest

20000$ in ezio's pouch

Upgraded Health pouch... Purchased couple of vests..

have schiavona sword

missaglias chest guard, vambraces, greaves.

10 codex pages, 10 feathers, a seal collected from tomb of assassin, 4 solved gplyphs.

I was in hurry to complete the story mission for you guys.. so.. didn't managed to pull strings in side missions. Sorry....

here is the file...
*rapidshare.com/files/375335435/dmFtc2kua3JhdG9z.rar


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey give from sequence 13


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Finished Metro 2033. What a brilliant game! The game is superbly built with fitting gameplay elements with the story and the ending.
You guys had your share of posting screenies, time for me to burn some bandwidth:-
*SPOILER ALERT*
*www0.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0d81b43d06f5012d32f1bf07b743b8e65g.jpg
*www1.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/1b77b7f1f25d8d1afa93630669f61e9d5g.jpg
*www1.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/3c15766dd76b83f3c02644c9961d82585g.jpg
*www0.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0389ae3e44a1b598b325b0f396723ddd5g.jpg
*www3.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b6a902c2163dd4159c978d083abdd72f5g.jpg
*www2.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/793dc4030b2443f9720dbf56fa14feb65g.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> here is the file...
> *rapidshare.com/files/375335435/dmFtc2kua3JhdG9z.rar


Fantastic. Thanks a lot. Appreciate it. I just wanted to play the DLC's. The Battle of Forli is pretty short I suppose, but wanted to try Bonfire of the Vanities.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm playing the Battle of Forli too.. but it is not as engaging as the other sequences. 

BTW, did save files worked. Does the game resumed right from the cut scene of that Piece of Eden?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2010)

@Ethan: DARN!!! I'ma gonna cry now. *Cries* *Goes to play ME2*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2010)

^ have you tried searching for .save and .metasave in your computer? Try that once.. before giving away the hope.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 13, 2010)

Ethan - Give me the save just before completion of Sequence 13 i.e when you have killed 8/9 key guards


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2010)

@vamsi: There are .save and .save.metadata files. So, is there any hope?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

where are they..

and what are the folder contents of '/program files/ubisoft/storage/XXXXXXX/x/'

are they both one and the same?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

@dinjo, aye.. aye captain.. work done. Killed 8 Lieutenants in Sequence 13.. still one b1tch remaining...

link...

*rapidshare.com/files/375550318/dmFtc2kua3JhdG9z.rar.html 

Going to crash on the bed now...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2010)

When are you planning to get the graphic card from Sunny?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

^ He said he will ship it on the next day of his HD 5970 ownage. I didn't paid him yet.. I am going to deposit part of the money today.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah Thanks vamsi finally the conclusion.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

^ have a blast... 

I will take a break of a day or two from ac2. Have had enough of it for 2 days. 

I have MW2 installed. Anybody playing MP?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 14, 2010)

> I have MW2 installed. Anybody playing MP?


Sorry dude, you joined too late. Right now no alternative files working if you know what i mean. 
Installed Cod2. The game is nice.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

^ you broke my heart... 

What about playing spec ops.. isn't that possible too?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick query - Does the server emulator allows you to play the game without internet ?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ you broke my heart...
> 
> What about playing spec ops.. isn't that possible too?




WTF !!! you people haven't played spec ops yet and you say you completed the game !!!!!!! . Its the best thing in that whole game , play It on the hardest level, with a friend of-course.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2010)

@dinjo: Jeah [J's silent]. BTW, got the save from my UK friend though. So no worries people. 

Playin' Mass Effect 2. I've passed the time taken with ME in ME2. And yeah, this game's big enough for me. Longer than ME. That game was 15 hrs. with every side mission, and this game's 17h 58m with 2 side missions left and hell lotta main quests. So, this is my game. Awesome work, BioWare. Oh, I got the Firewalker DLC, now gettin' Kasumi's Stolen Memory.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> WTF !!! you people haven't played spec ops yet and you say you completed the game !!!!!!! . Its the best thing in that whole game , play It on the hardest level, with a friend of-course.



Sorry bro.. not much of a FPS junkie. I got MW2 just for story.But I Will definety check out that mode today.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ I have played it twice or I'd have accompanied you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok.. any one here up for MW2 spec ops? As gaurav played it twice... I think I'm missing some serious fun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Got EZIO Today. Really superb.Cant get my minds away of it.The server emulator works fine.Thanks UBI for this superb game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @dinjo, aye.. aye captain.. work done. Killed 8 Lieutenants in Sequence 13.. still one b1tch remaining...
> 
> link...
> 
> ...



Whenever i try to download the file it fails it says server not reachable.

if someone able to do so let me know urgently


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

wait.. i will reupload it to mediafire.

here..

*www.mediafire.com/file/jewhzwtwnyk/dmFtc2kua3JhdG9z.rar


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 14, 2010)

Seems like the issue is with my internet ...

PM me the link from you get the emulator my internet is not working well,

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

episode from liberty city is out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2010)

[Darn! This forum is not capable to have images in sigs. ] 

My Xfire ID. Just to record my gamin' time this hols. 

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/os/type/0/atigeek.png

And my BC2 stats: 

*bfbc2.statsverse.com/sig/clean1/pc/Gunslinger_Geek.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2010)

Alan Wake, Red Dead: Redemption, PoP: Forgotten Sands and Splint/Second all coming on May 18? What the fudge? My holidays are starting from 17th May. Gonna be one hell of a summer vacation. 

I highly doubt my Xbox 360 is gonna make it to the end of May.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And my BC2 stats:
> 
> *bfbc2.statsverse.com/sig/clean1/pc/Gunslinger_Geek.png




Cannon fodder !!!!


----------



## metalfan (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry for Offtopic post but can u please  suggest any multiplayer game which can be played online conn. speed is 512kbps so................ANY KIND SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 15, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Alan Wake, Red Dead: Redemption, PoP: Forgotten Sands and Splint/Second all coming on May 18? What the fudge? My holidays are starting from 17th May. Gonna be one hell of a summer vacation.
> 
> I highly doubt my Xbox 360 is gonna make it to the end of May.



in which class you studding


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 15, 2010)

ac2 working!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Apr 15, 2010)

Completed the Killzone 2 Single Player Campaign. Killing Colonel Radec was Pain in the Ass.
Awesome game with a great story, will be waitin for Killzone 3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2010)

@tarey: Err..... I didn't understand? 

@cyborg: Ye'r sig's makin' me go crazy!

Darn R*, bring RDR to PC at the end of the year just like GTA IV. I can't wait for a good western flick, I mean, western game. Love western! Love them pistols! I only wish Clint Eastwood was 45 yrs old now. *cries*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 15, 2010)

Episodes from Liberty Cities !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @tarey: Err..... I didn't understand?



Battlefield 
Kills : 689
Deaths: 1429

Wikipedia : cannon fodder


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 15, 2010)

*i41.tinypic.com/i5cej6.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/zy99ag.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/21br5sm.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2010)

Does we need GTA IV to Install and pay this expansion?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 15, 2010)

NO........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2010)

what about that ac2 save file?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah it worked thanks


But you didnt killed the ship ******* its the most frustrating mission had to try 10 times to kill it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2010)

oh.. it means.. i have to go though a hard mission. Thanks for the heads up. I will start playing the game tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 16, 2010)

Completed *Assassins Creed 2* today.....Just one word...*AWESOME*...i haven't completed it 100%...still a few viewpoints yet to be synchronised....also i haven't bought all paintings & such...but i totally renovated the villa, bought all the armour sets etc...this game totally exceeded all my expectations.its sure to be one of the best games for this year.....Great job UBISOFT...this is how games should be made..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2010)

^True. Super-awesome game!!

Currently playin' Mass Effect 2. This is one hell of a game. Just like ACII.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Currently Addicted to:-

Assassin's Creed 2 [I'm now at sequence 5. The game is AWESOME. Way better than AC1.]

Call of Duty 2 [ I love Cpt. Price. This game may be old but the intense shooting experience of this game never gets old. ]

Mafia [ Just finished the first mission.]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 16, 2010)

THIS IS AWESOME


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vml_Czbc0dg


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Mafia [ Just finished the first mission.]



You just started playing one of the most awesome games ever.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 16, 2010)

i just deciphered all the hidden *GLYPHS* in *ASSASSINS CREED 2* & watched the truth video. at first i did not understand what that video was showing but then i read a few explanations on some forums & i am completely blown away...this has to be one of the most amazing thing in this game....those who are currently playing the game, be sure to decipher the glyphs......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> THIS IS AWESOME
> 
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vml_Czbc0dg


OMG! Simply brilliant. Can't wait for 18th May and get all these games which would be flowing in.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 16, 2010)

I have already watched the video around 10 times firstly i was thinking of this game like Alone in The dark but this looks absolutely amazing.

Why did they cancelled the PC version !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2010)

^
Because their beloved white box still longs for worthy exclusives which right now are very few in numbers.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 17, 2010)

Some more Alan Wake

*videos.videogameszone.de/v/0iXBnFTIQ0l/Alan-Wake/Die-ersten-Spielminuten/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Some more Alan Wake
> 
> *videos.videogameszone.de/v/0iXBnFTIQ0l/Alan-Wake/Die-ersten-Spielminuten/


Dam it! I think the game or at least it's preview copy is available in Denmark. Hope to see an early release somehow. This video really showed what Xbox 360 is capable of rendering. It seems even this game uses extensive motion blur to mask out the frame rate drops. The play with lights is extremely beautiful. When this comes out, I'll keep every other title aside and will go all out on it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2010)

Currently addicted to ACII. Man, I don't feel this game's an AC, I mean, it feels like a whole new game! I know I sound crazy but I feel like it. Like GTA IV made me feel that it ain't a GTA. Splendid job, Ubi. You absolutely rock! *This game's blowin' my mind!*

@Ethan: How many hrs is the campaign of both The Lost and Darned and Ballad of G*y Tony?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 17, 2010)

Lost and Damned - 8.5 hours

Ballad of Gay Tony - 9 Hours


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan: How many hrs is the campaign of both The Lost and Darned and Ballad of G*y Tony?


20 hours easily for both of them. Also depends on how many side activities you perform during the game.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

*Posting Thumbnails for Dummies!*

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/5499/84073630.th.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7342/16167828.th.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7594/97502733.th.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2010)

@Ethan: Every side missions. Hell, I climbed every viewpoints and finished every Assassination Targets in Firenze 'cause I love doin' side missions! I LOVE IT! So, how many hrs?

*ACII FTW!!*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 17, 2010)

currently addicted to  RETURN TO CASTLE WOLFENSTEIN.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 17, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *ACII FTW!!*


 we know...posts like why it is ftw will be more helpful.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 17, 2010)

Tell me the best PS3 Platinum. I have Killzone 2 and i'm inclined towards GTA4. I was also thinkin about infamous. What do you guys suggest


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2010)

^ Little Big Planet, FTW


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Tell me the best PS3 Platinum. I have Killzone 2 and i'm inclined towards GTA4. I was also thinkin about infamous. What do you guys suggest


Have you played GTA IV on PC? If no then get it. inFamous if you have already played GTA IV.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan: Every side missions. Hell, I climbed every viewpoints and finished every Assassination Targets in Firenze 'cause I love doin' side missions! I LOVE IT! So, how many hrs?


A lot in that case. Hard to narrow the figures down as it depends on how much effort you put into it. But seriously, get the episodes ASAP and you won't regret it. The Ballad of Gay Tony is easily the most value for money DLC ever.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm dwnldin GTA 4 Episodes from Liberty City. Can't wait to play it.In the mean while i'm busy with AC2. I am trying to expand the gameplay hrs as much as possible.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2010)

Just watched a few Alan Wake videos including the ones dinjo posted and hell! I just hope this game comes out earlier than May 14 (EU release date). Can't wait a month for this thing.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2010)

Some Screenies from AC2 :-

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95849386-2.jpg
Recognize Him? 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95832131-2.jpg
EZIO FTW!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

Completed BioShock 2 a while ago. Got the good ending, or so I assume. Off to YouTube now to check the Evil endings. Now have to decide which to start with next.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2010)

*lh3.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S8m82-hOCmI/AAAAAAAAAK8/JYn9cQOPQVg/s640/AssassinscreedIIGame%202010-04-13%2011-35-17-20.jpg



*lh5.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S8m8h3yIUnI/AAAAAAAAAK4/V6sN46vcFGg/s640/AssassinscreedIIGame%202010-04-14%2002-19-29-30.jpg

I will resume ezio tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2010)

Finished Conviction for the second time, this time more stealthily. About to finish God of War 3. I'm stretching this game like hell!
Started Bioshock on PC. Never liked the game but still wanna give it another go.

Give us Alan Wake already Remedy! There will surely be some bloodshed if I have to wait till May 18 for this game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

Started with Ninja Gaiden _Sigma_ and got raped even more than Ninja Gaiden 2. The first level took me approx 45 minutes to complete, used 4 Elixirs of Spiritual Life on the first boss and my thumb is numb (wow! That rhymed). This game is extremely frustrating. The camera angles are screwed up and the check point system is pathetic. I died at the boss fight and it rebooted me from my last checkpoint, instead of starting from the boss fight itself. WTF? Now I'm in a dilemma to decide whether to continue with the game or not? _*gulp*_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2010)

Darn! I guess I made everyone say "Ezio" instead of "ACII". Yeah! LOL!

@AppleJuice: Awesome stealth gameplay and am just at Sequence 7. I don't need the most badass stealthy guy or Sam Fisher, at all, 'cause Ezio's more badass-er than Chuck Norris!  And hell lot more stealthy. I can even carry dead bodies which now, ol' Sam Fisher can't. And lure 'em guards with those dead bodies. Them dual hidden blades, smoke bombs, poison-filled fangs, err, I mean, blades which makes people [evil] beg for death! _La bella Venezia!_ Which makes Liberty City do a facepalm . Love them Medieval swords, hell, this game's even got pistol! Superb story, not as repetitive as GTA IV, much better graphics with stable 45 fps [with 197.45 drivers]. And, urmh, oh! Leo-narr-do! So, you want more?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Started with Ninja Gaiden _Sigma_ and got raped even more than Ninja Gaiden 2. The first level took me approx 45 minutes to complete, used 4 Elixirs of Spiritual Life on the first boss and my thumb is numb (wow! That rhymed). This game is extremely frustrating. The camera angles are screwed up and the check point system is pathetic. I died at the boss fight and it rebooted me from my last checkpoint, instead of starting from the boss fight itself. WTF? Now I'm in a dilemma to decide whether to continue with the game or not? _*gulp*_



Trust me, I've been there and it's really frustrating. Gameplay lacks fun big time. Story isn't that good (if there is any). I don't know how this game got good reviews. I'd say just pick up inFamous. Great game, fun stuff and immensely satisfying experience.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

finally back after a long vacation from malaysia.... and WTF i noticed still you guys have not added me on PSN duh.... from tomorrow onwards i am gonna sit their from morning till late ..... had lots of fun in malayisa.... damn even met world's best DJ's DJ skribble , dunateen and Paul Van Dyck tooo awesome electro mixes. ... \m/ electro rocks !!


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2010)

Started playing stalker COP ( only had one main mission to complete  in the jupiter zone ) and BFBC2 ( now in russia during cold war ) - awesome games -


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 18, 2010)

ArcAngel - I have added you


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2010)

Reached Venice in AC2. EZIO Rules! Some screenies:-

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95965497-2.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95965401-2.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/95965284-2.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

They worked out everything in AC2. There is Lots of blood, romance, sentiment, vengeance, Action, Suspense, Thrill, and ample amount of comedy too. A thing which is not common in the video games of these days.  Loved AC2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2010)

^Yeah and ACII is THE best open-world game for me. It simply & truly rocks! Awesome!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2010)

^
No love for Niko Bellic? GTA IV is an open-world game too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> They worked out everything in AC2. There is Lots of blood, romance, sentiment, vengeance, Action, Suspense, Thrill, and ample *amount of comedy too*. A thing which is not common in the video games of these days.  Loved AC2.


This is what Assassin's Creed lacked and the reason why I disliked it. The story didn't explore Altair as a character, but AC2 made sure that you knew Ezio since his birth. The humour with the dialogues was something which I felt came naturally to this game. Switching languages between Italian & English was brilliant, especially when he says "_requiescat in pace"_ to every fallen enemy and gives them respect.

This shows a lot of research has been done to provide the renaissance period a proper touch. I pray that they pay just as much detail and attention to their next venture to this series as well and conclude it as a proper trilogy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2010)

^Conclude it as a proper trilogy? if i'm right you are saying that you want AC3 to be the last sequel of the game.  I was hoping to see some high enthusiasm for this game. I want this game to continue as much as possible with improvements of course.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

^ you will feel it repetitive and boring for sure after playing AC4.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2010)

so much talk about AC 2 but no one has commented on the overall story yet?.....Did you guys unlock & watch the complete TRUTH video?& do pay particular attention to what subject 16 says when you try to solve the mysterious glyphs...the assassin lineage goes way deeper & earlier than ALTAIR...or al-mualim...the glyphs messages by subject 16 reveals how the assassins came into being with their superior senses(like eagle vision)....also read the codex pages....this game has an amazing story in the midst of all the fun & excitement. the ending was just perfect..i am dying to know what's going to happen in AC3....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

^ i'm going thought glyphs and codex pages. But discussing anything about here.. will spoil the experience of the players who are still playing it. Solved 9 glyphs till now


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 18, 2010)

Vams- Dont think you played the game as required as you have not even completed a single tomb missions they are the most best part of the game and also lots of viewpoints were undiscovered in your save


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2010)

@Sun: You read my reply to AppleJuice? Yeah, no love for Niko. GTA IV's good but not as as awesome as ACII. I can't stand people discussin' 'bout ACIII! It makes me go crazy!

I'll install Ashes Cricket 2009 in a day or two. You up for an online match? I'll let you know when I'm ready, okay?

@Ethan: You made me say it. _Requiescat in Pace, Altair._ & _La bella Venezia!_ My fav., _Bast*rdo!_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2010)

^
Yeah I did. Ezio is great but Niko ain't that bad either. 

Drop me a PM when you have Ashes installed and account created.


----------



## official (Apr 18, 2010)

hey guys is there any online issues with AC2 anymore?? i am thinking of getting it tomorrow..along with Episodes from liberty city for ma PC...what do u suggest???? i disliked the AC1 and havent even played after Jerusalem. It was so boring dunno about this??

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




NoasArcAngel said:


> finally back after a long vacation from malaysia.... and WTF i noticed still you guys have not added me on PSN duh.... from tomorrow onwards i am gonna sit their from morning till late ..... had lots of fun in malayisa.... damn even met world's best DJ's DJ skribble , dunateen and Paul Van Dyck tooo awesome electro mixes. ... \m/ electro rocks !!



hey wat about pics????


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

Bioshock2 query: What is the best weapon+Plasmid combo against BigSisters? They are really annoying


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Bioshock2 query: What is the best weapon+Plasmid combo against BigSisters? They are really annoying


I would go with Winter Blast and Gatling Gun (with Armor-Piercing Rounds). But towards the end, I realised how important the Hypnotise plasmid is. If you have a brute or any splicer around during the fight, just use this plasmid and they'll take some pressure off you to attack her. If you have a big daddy around, try to take cover behind him and if she hits him, then they can both fight away. If you're all alone, then the first combination worked for me. You can even shuffle between Shotgun or Rivet Gun (with Heavy Rivet rounds).


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I would go with Winter Blast and Gatling Gun (with Armor-Piercing Rounds). But towards the end, I realised how important the Hypnotise plasmid is. If you have a brute or any splicer around during the fight, just use this plasmid and they'll take some pressure off you to attack her. If you have a big daddy around, try to take cover behind him and if she hits him, then they can both fight away. If you're all alone, then the first combination worked for me. You can even shuffle between Shotgun or Rivet Gun (with Heavy Rivet rounds).



Armor Piercing Ammo......hmmm
U know money is scarce in this game and things are too pricey even if u hack. I'm surviving hacking health stations only.

I love that Heavy Rivets. Way better than Gatling Gun. But then again its very costly and clip size is less.

How do u get brute splicers while fighting her, they generally come b4 main fight, right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Vams- Dont think you played the game as required as you have not even completed a single tomb missions they are the most best part of the game and also lots of viewpoints were undiscovered in your save



Of Course.. dear... I didn't alloted a single min for side quests.. all of the glyphs, codex, feathers, are done while doing main missions. It was because.. I'm in hurry to give you save files. And did that in 2 days  .

but now.. 9 glyphs are solved, 25 feathers are collected, 2 Tomb missions are completed, ~40 view points synced.

Don't worry.. i don't leave this b1tch until i squeeze every drop of it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2010)

Going to pripyat today ....   . can anyone tell me a name and location of a anomaly which will reduce radiation effects ??

Now it's my turn for ezio ( AC2 ) 

should I play AC1 before this ... once I played AC1 only for 1 hour.

Will resume playing BFBC2 too "p


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn I need that graphics card. 
Anyways,here's a tip for some guys.
Try and use swiftshader 2.0 software.
Its an alternative to microsofts direct 3D and works better.
Example:-
I am playing stalker1 on my PC with this,without any dedicated GPU.And I only have an E4400 processor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Armor Piercing Ammo......hmmm
> U know money is scarce in this game and things are too pricey even if u hack. I'm surviving hacking health stations only.
> 
> I love that Heavy Rivets. Way better than Gatling Gun. But then again its very costly and clip size is less.
> ...


Don't worry. Initially, it will all seem costly, but by the end you'll have most of your upgrades and then you must have easily gathered enough dough for getting most of the stuff. I never used to spend much on ammo. I always balanced my fight with plasmids and weapon usage. Else would use turret hacking darts, hack turrets and simplify the task even more. Get as much ADAM as you can, by either harvesting the little sisters or saving them. That way you could boost your health and plasmid meter, which was my first priority. You can also gain other upgrades through it as well. Explore the area and take money from every source you can find. 

Also when I was talking about those brute's, I didn't mean summoning them at will. I meant to say only if you could spot them around during a fight, then use the plasmid on them. Point being, if you're not alone in this fight, then might as well use some aid from the enemy.


----------



## official (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys i hav a bsnl broadband probably its 512kbps connection i guess..coz download speed is near about 60-80 kbps will AC2 run???reply me asap..i dont wanna spend 1k and keep it in ma closet


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2010)

^ err.. what was that..! No need to worry at all... even mobile internet from cellphones can easily pull AC2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 installed. Anyone up for it's session tonight?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ I am yet to uninstall L4D 1 since we have not completed it yet


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ I am yet to uninstall L4D 1 since we have not completed it yet


Which chapter remains?


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 installed. Anyone up for it's session tonight?



Why don't you join me ? My gang plays l4d2 almost daily with some modifications including some new guns which you won't find normally.  If you are game for it then let me know. Also, you will need to update to version 2.0.1.1

Its your choice.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which chapter remains?


Last chapter last part. We started it together, lets finish it off (so i can uninstall it too )


----------



## official (Apr 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ err.. what was that..! No need to worry at all... even mobile internet from cellphones can easily pull AC2.



i bought the game at 12 in the afternoon..and its around 4 now..and i hav completely gone MAD..WTF THE GAME DOES NOT START!!!!!!even if i hav a broadband connection..its been over 3 hrs and if i find any of these ubisoft people im gonna slap them in their faces.
Does anyone know wats this problem..i m pasting a screens

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/4804/errror2.th.png


*img151.imageshack.us/img151/5960/errorkr.th.png


as you can see i hav an internet connection and and uploading pics...


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2010)

Perhaps I will be able to help you....posting suggestions here won't help. Lemme know on xfire.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 19, 2010)

Never had any problem with AC II


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 19, 2010)

WTF is this "game" people? Or is this a game or an actual history or an 8 Oscar-award winnin' movie!? THE BEST GAME! Better than Crysis, by miles, yeah, I say it, *BY MILES!* Phew! I haven't played a game like this or seen a movie so epic! No one comes near Shepard. NO ONE! Hell, I cried. And I didn't finish the game, gave Kasumi an order to create distraction, used Samara for the second team. I want ME3 right now! Can't wait! ME2's 1st on my list followed by Crysis. I used these badass people:

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96028290-3.jpg
Yeah.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96028259-3.jpg
The dreaded relay.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96028269-3.jpg
This ain't a game. It's HISTORY!!

*POSSIBLE SPOILERS*

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96028235-3.jpg
Never thought I could use a Geth! Awesome, BioWare!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96028247-3.jpg
Another pic.


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with you nvidiageek. Playing ME2 is like being in a movie. It surely gives you a feel that you are playing a game with a great cinematic experience. I had completed my first playthrough back in January & my 3rd playthrough just know after Kasumi released. The game has greate background music to complement the gameplay. I was happy to go through this 3rd playthrough. I didn't know that I was missing a lot by not choosing Morinth instead of Samara in later playthroughs.

All-in-all, the best game of 2010 till now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2010)

^I also installed kasumi dlc. Gonna complete it soon. 

Anyway Reached Sequence 8 in AC2. 32 Feathers collected, 7 gylphs decoded, 25 codex pages collected, 2 assassin's seals remaining. EZIO rocks



> bought the game at 12 in the afternoon..and its around 4 now..and i hav completely gone MAD..WTF THE GAME DOES NOT START!!!!!!even if i hav a broadband connection..its been over 3 hrs and if i find any of these ubisoft people im gonna slap them in their faces.


Don't worry ,you've spent your money in a very very very very great game. I'll help you if you can, checkout ac2 official forums they help mostly.
Try adding Ac2 luncher in firewall exceptions, the firewall of your security program may be blocking ac2 luncher from accessing the internet.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2010)

@official,

Check your AV, Firewall settings.. if it is in untrusted list.. add the exec into trusted files. Congos any way... the game deserves your honor.


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2010)

I had completed my 1st playthrough of AC2 2 weeks ago...had unlocked all puzzles regarding the truth, obtained Altair's armor. Since I didn't have anything else to play & the game turned out to be a lot better, so I m currently in my 2nd playthrough.


----------



## official (Apr 20, 2010)

yup thanks guys.. the help from the ubi forum helped..and WHAT A RELIEF ...just played till the killing of Ezio's family..as far as i have played the game is far more polished and well characterised...far superior to its predecessor. your suggestions helped me getting a superb game that would hav otherwise gone unnoticed..i truly disliked the earlier one.

@nvidia..me2 is a fantastic game..and all of us are waiting for me3...but it has a year to come...til then i'll play it once more after i complete AC2...i didn't get GTA4 Episodes...had not arrived...will be waiting


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 20, 2010)

guys i have a question about *GTA 4: Episodes from Liberty City* for *PC*......is it available for download or do we have to buy it in regular stores?& do we need the original GTA 4 to play?


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2010)

Started playing AC2 ..

collecting artifacts ad money to get into pripyat ...

Currently in Bolivia in Battlefield bad company 2 .. the ride before leaving cold war time russia was one hell of ride .. it reminds of COD4


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> guys i have a question about *GTA 4: Episodes from Liberty City* for *PC*......is it available for download or do we have to buy it in regular stores?& do we need the original GTA 4 to play?



It is just 399INR. And you need not to have GTA 4 copy either to play this beauty.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

^ Proper release is out


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It is just 399INR. And you need not to have GTA 4 copy either to play this beauty.



399 where ? I want to buy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2010)

@dinjo: Yep and it's f*ckin' 16 gigs!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 399 where ? I want to buy.



It is 499 on ebay. But i heard somewhere that it is 399. Sorry 

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

oh..yea.. just found it.. 


you can get one from nextworld for 399INR.


*www.nextworld.in/Product.aspx?sku=SW3580


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

PS3 version is delayed till Saturday


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Thx Vamsi


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

> @dinjo: Yep and it's f*ckin' 16 gigs!


Keep up this attitude and you'll be missing or not completing many good games this year.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah , ....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy the game ppl, its really cheap for 1 full game and 2 massive expansions (PC ). No excuse for getting it other way this time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2010)

Bought my copy from Nextworld for Rs.399/- It's standalone, so GTA IV isn't needed.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It is just 399INR. And you need not to have GTA 4 copy either to play this beauty.




Thats great.....though i think it will be 499 INR in the retail stores...i am definitely going to buy it(i bought GTA IV also when it was released)
BTW, will it be available in Chroma? or Alfa (MUMBAI)


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

It landed in Alfa on Sunday itself.

PS3 version is still missing


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Bought my copy from Nextworld for Rs.399/- It's standalone, so GTA IV isn't needed.



399 + 50 shipping

Or you can get it from Praashant from TE for 460/- including shipping.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2010)

I live in Delhi. So, I just picked it up form their store in Pashchim Vihar.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

He stays in Delhi so no shipping

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

@sunny - Did you saw PS3 version anywhere ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2010)

At Croma, Rohini. It's also listed on Nextworld website.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got Altairs Armour in AC2. Now off to study table after that again EZIO.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2010)

^More 1 seal to go, after that I'll get it too. BTW, when did Altair ever wear that armor?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you saw PS3 version ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, I did. At Croma. It's selling for Rs.1999/-


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2010)

To be frank, Ashes Cricket 2009 is one of the worst cricket games I've ever seen. The animations are awkward, the AI's fieldin' is terrible! Cricket 07 is much better.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in pripyat now and ambushing monolith soldiers - the great thing is I got a army suit with night vision and all the repair is now free of cost  - only hitch is have not found any trader 

Yup, Cricket 07 is of more fun ... yesterday beaten West Indies by 19 run - I choose to play as sri lanks and took 40 runs in 5 overs


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2010)

Got Altair's armor! Now to get that Golden Mask.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2010)

I still cannot find PS3 version of EFLC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2010)

Excuse me.. Can i say a f*cuking 'whoo' here...! please.. bear with me..it won't take much of a time

Received vx450w yesterday.. and HD 4890 1gb GDDR5 today. The moment i have been waiting since 2005.

thanks to sunny for his 'an offer you can't refuse' on GPU department and for amarendra(desiibond) for his contribution on PSU department.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2010)

For how much did you got it for ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2010)

vx450w - 3.6k
HD4890 - 7k(incl shipping)


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a great deal to be frank


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2010)

**** still no PS3 i'm getting mad on this


----------



## varunb (Apr 21, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Excuse me.. Can i say a f*cuking 'whoo' here...! please.. bear with me..it won't take much of a time
> 
> Received vx450w yesterday.. and HD 4890 1gb GDDR5 today. The moment i have been waiting since 2005.
> 
> thanks to sunny for his 'an offer you can't refuse' on GPU department and for amarendra(desiibond) for his contribution on PSU department.




Where did you find such a low price for 4890 ? Pls post the link.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2010)

^
I sold it to him.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2010)

^And now HD5970 or GTX 480? 

Anyway, well done, vamsi. I got HD4850 for 13.5K . I'm gonna shop tomorrow, which to get HD5850 or GTX 470?

I'm goddarn near to finish ACII! NOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^And now HD5970 or GTX 480?



He got Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 3-Way SLI 

after watching this review (also posted in GPU news channel thread)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WSPqLKgnQs


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2010)

^*HUH!!!??* *faints*

*wakes up* Just killed Checco Orsi with my pistol and darn! That moment was too awesome! I mean, that whole locating and assassinating was superb. Great job, Ubi!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2010)

Skidrow comes with proper release now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 21, 2010)

> Skidrow comes with proper release now.


Please be a little brief. Your posts are too short and makes no sense sometimes.


----------



## official (Apr 21, 2010)

yaar plz keep those AC2 levels little secret..i just started playin it and this kills my part of surprises...meant no offence.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Excuse me.. Can i say a f*cuking 'whoo' here...! please.. bear with me..it won't take much of a time
> 
> Received vx450w yesterday.. and HD 4890 1gb GDDR5 today. The moment i have been waiting since 2005.
> 
> thanks to sunny for his 'an offer you can't refuse' on GPU department and for amarendra(desiibond) for his contribution on PSU department.


Congrats buddy! Now finally you path to high definition gaming is complete. Enjoy gaming as it's supposed to be. 

Anyway now off to get Dead to Rights: Retribution.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2010)

Retrieved that battery powered gun from monolith soldiers but now I've carry around tthis 6 KG junk with me.

BTW, I'm now hooked too much with Cricket 2007 - yesterday took 55 runs in 5 overs and cpu got only 43 runs in 5 overs - what a nice victory - will try 10 or 20 over match today


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks to every one.

@topgear, what is your difficulty setting?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Please be a little brief. Your posts are too short and makes no sense sometimes.


Dont want to clarify but most people know

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> Congrats buddy! Now finally you path to high definition gaming is complete. Enjoy gaming as it's supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway now off to get Dead to Rights: Retribution.


You guys are lucky get to play all games for free ..

And people say piracy is on PC 360 is way ahead in that


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> You guys are lucky get to play all games for free ..
> 
> And people say piracy is on PC 360 is way ahead in that


PC Piracy has been there for years now. So if you look at the numbers, the amount of Piracy happening on PC is far more than the 360.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 22, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Please be a little brief. Your posts are too short and makes no sense sometimes.



Yeah, I too have no idea what he was talking about , but good for the people who know what release he was referring to .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

@Ethan - I meant the speed at which 360 games gets pirated is much faster than PC.

@all - I can always write a essay  but want it to be cut short.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> @Ethan - I meant the speed at which 360 games gets pirated is much faster than PC.


You mean the time frame? That's only because 360 games release a lot earlier than the PC versions. For example, If Alan Wake is scheduled for a May 18th release, it will come out a week before on the scene. There are rare times when it comes out one month in advance, like in case of Gears of War 2. But if you look at the over all statistics PC piracy would easily over take the console counter part.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah i agree with that..

You thinking of playing Alan Wake early


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2010)

^I'm guessin', Episodes from Liberty City? Or ACII, eh? 

@official: There're no spoilers in that. You know there's pistol in that game, right? Hell, the official trailer had it, so no spoilers in that. I was just too excited, though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2010)

Currently Playing The lost and damned. 

Is it only me or something else...! I feel that the lost bike that we should be on for every billy mission.. is getting repetitive. Any one had this prob?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh **** ! You are playing ahem version or original ? as its difficult to find the original release in stores..

@geek - we were talking about dead to rights retribution and super street fighter IV


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2010)

^ illegit one. But one day.. i will purchase the game for sure. At least.. to support the bold decision of game distributors...if not for the awesomeness of the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2010)

^GTA IV's repetitive as hell. Only the cutscenes make it playable. And yeah, TL&D is said to be repetitive too, TBoGT's worth it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

GTA IV i felt were quite unique in the missions.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 22, 2010)

Collected All Codex Pages(unlocked special memories) , 62 view points synced,51 feathers collected(this unlocks an unique weapons), now at sequence 12, abt 8 gylphs remaining. 
EZIO rocks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^GTA IV's repetitive as hell. Only the cutscenes make it playable. And yeah, TL&D is said to be repetitive too, TBoGT's worth it.



Hell.. GTA IV is not as repetitive as FPS games.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunny are you sure you saw the PS3 EFLC version only ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, that's right.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hell.. GTA IV is not as repetitive as FPS games.



Huh? Since when does FPS gets repetitive? They are meant to be action games, FPS games are like you in that environ. *Pfft*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my new sig
*lookpic.com/d2/i2/391/LAemFVQ6.jpeg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Huh? Since when does FPS gets repetitive? They are meant to be action games, FPS games are like you in that environ. *Pfft*



Calculate and compare the gameplay variety in a FPS game with a openworld sandbox game like GTA. You'll know the difference right away. And you are right.. FPS games meant for action.. only action. How many FPS games made you cry, made you laugh, made you feel something li'l different than action. I think only few.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

Online FPS doesn't get repetitive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

For those who claim GTA to be repetitive, can you please tell me what parts in specific (barring side missions) do you feel is repetitive?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ All I can tell is that it had very lame story and gameplay (not the expansions). Missions had no variety and it didn't feel better than any other GTA games I had played before. It was highly disappointing, physics was cool though.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> thanks to every one.
> 
> @topgear, what is your difficulty setting?



In SCOP it's on normal difficulty and on cricket 2007 is also on normal difficulty....

BTW, went back to Jupiter and helped those scientist to retrieve a artifact/anomaly which is supposed to related with psy field emission

On cricket 2007 took 70 runs in 5 overs but I was beaten by my elder bro - he took 74 runs in 3.1 over .. on the second match I bowled first and he was al out with 39 runs and I claimed the victory by taking 43 runs in 4 overs 

Today will Try to give ezio a a try and if possible BFBC2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For those who claim GTA to be repetitive, can you please tell me what parts in specific (barring side missions) do you feel is repetitive?



I only felt the bike repetitive. I mean.. Same bike for all Billy's missions!

Except that... I don't have any complaints.

oh.. i forgot to mention about the low frame rates. Getting 20-25fps while driving. 

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




topgear said:


> In SCOP it's on normal difficulty and on cricket 2007 is also on normal difficulty....
> 
> BTW, went back to Jupiter and helped those scientist to retrieve a artifact/anomaly which is supposed to related with psy field emission
> 
> ...



Cricket 07 is a lot easy in Medium difficulty. Crank the difficulty to 5 stars. It will be fun.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 23, 2010)

I was thinking of getting the ahem version but the fps seems quite low.

On What res are you playing ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone tried Lost Planet 2 Demo ?


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

Just completed Assasins creed 2 twice.It was probably the best 900 rs i have ever spent in my life.Than you Ubisoft for this wonderful game.

 Ezio: "It is a good life we have brother."
Federico  "Yes... and may it never change us."

I knew just at that moment that this will be classic.Dialogue writing was top notch.Really people if you are still playing it on ahem version go out there and buy it.It deserve it.


Also people could you suggest some good sound tracks that i can download(of games).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I was thinking of getting the ahem version but the fps seems quite low.
> 
> On What res are you playing ?



Resolution: 1400x900
VisualFx: Everything maxed
Drawdistance: 30
Detaildistance:25
Vehicle density:70
vsync: off

on a HD 4890, core 2 quad q 8200, 4gb DDR2 800MHZ "value" ram.

The real pain in the arse is.. even on 800x600 resuolution with everything maxed....getting 25-27FPS while riding real fast


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Resolution: 1400x900
> VisualFx: Everything maxed
> Drawdistance: 30
> Detaildistance:25
> ...




It should run better on your computer since you have quad core processor.Poorly optimized game imo.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 23, 2010)

God of War OST & Ballad of Gay Tony OST.

Infact i have OST for most of the games.


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> God of War OST & Ballad of Gay Tony OST.
> 
> Infact i have OST for most of the games.



your best 5?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

prat said:


> Just completed Assasins creed 2 twice.It was probably the best 900 rs i have ever spent in my life.Than you Ubisoft for this wonderful game.
> 
> Ezio: "It is a good life we have brother."
> Federico  "Yes... and may it never change us."
> ...



Mirrors Edge OST is great (Especially Track named "Still Alive")
God of War OST
Assassins Creed 2 OST
Half Life 2 OST
Shadow of the Colossus OST
Persona 3 OST

I loved Halo 2 "theme song", "shinshu field" from Okami, Legend of zelda's theme song, Tekken 5's "Mode Select".


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Mirrors Edge is one of the best followed by AC II , NFS


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

^ For me.. 'Still alive' is the best sound track of this generation of games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 23, 2010)

NFS: Most Wanted's every track. Especially "Do Ya Thang", it rocks! 

Only 1 more Codex page to collect and I'll finish the game that I begged like a fool. From now on, no more excitements.


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2010)

I have god 3.Will try out others.Thanks.

Check out jesper kyd.He is music director of AC2 and other great gaming titles.

This one from Hitman is absolutely brilliant.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOP5ha3I3g


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Resolution: 1400x900
> VisualFx: Everything maxed
> Drawdistance: 30
> Detaildistance:25
> ...


what!!
this one is real crap
i was hoping to buy it this summer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by vamsi_krishna
> Resolution: 1400x900
> VisualFx: Everything maxed
> *Drawdistance: 30
> ...


You can turn the above to 100. I was able to do it in Gta4 with 8600gt.


----------



## official (Apr 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hell.. GTA IV is not as repetitive as FPS games.



yup!!! gta4 is one hell of a versatile game.....get episodes from liberty its really good one..just tune the settings and get the patch from rockstar...and u'll do fine


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 23, 2010)

Darn! Darn! Darn! Finished ACII!! Oh no! Clocked 39 hrs. It was darn awesome! Can't wait for ACIII. Desmond got hidden blade too! ACIII's gonna be superb just like ACII. So, can we see anythin' or hear anythin' 'bout ACIII at this year's E3? I need to know more 'bout Ezio! *EZIO!!!!*

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228000-3.jpg
Poor _b*stardi_, they don't know anythin'.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228010-3.jpg
Flyin' assassino!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228034-3.jpg
Yeah!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228076-3.jpg
Darn!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228175-3.jpg
No game has better stealth than this. Poor _stronzo_ preachin'. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228268-3.jpg
Best weapon in a game! The wheellock pistol!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96228287-3.jpg
Done, but....

I FINISHED THE GAME!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Geek, I understand your enthusiasm with the game, I really do. But since this website does not code spoiler tags, please  avoid posting images and marking them with SPOILER warning, as they are not tiny text and clearly visible images, so it will spoil the game for those who haven't played it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> You can turn the above to 100. I was able to do it in Gta4 with 8600gt.



If i crank them up to hundred.. i will be loosing ~4-5 FPS. This game is really lacks proper optimization,i think. Serious frame rate issues. The situation gets worse at Night times. If i turn every damn thing off.. i mean.. consider everything turned off and set to low.. and at lowest resolution possible... getting ~65-70fps. WTF!!!


geek, thanks for showing off the bits of finale.. i haven't played it yet. And you kinda ruined it. Even if it is remotely possible to you.. please remove those.. screenies.please.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I only felt the bike repetitive. I mean.. Same bike for all Billy's missions!
> 
> Except that... I don't have any complaints.
> 
> ...



Will crank up the difficulty 

In SCP - 

Identified that 6 kg junk as a model 65 or Gauss rifle by a technician in Zaton  - man! it's really a powerful beast.

Before that brought that technician his toolset from a train with a glowing electricity ball inside -

Collected required information about lab x8 from workshop - the beast on their was really easy to take down - got the required docs 

Repaired model 65, did some scientific mission for money and got pioneer honor - 

Headed  to the X8 lab to complete the main mission of the game - have to take down a controller and then some monolith soldiers and zombies to activate the generate. Got into the lift

and Now I'm in X8 lab 

======================================

On cricket 07 played as New Zealand vs. West Indies ( cpu )

WI got 87 runs in 10 overs and took 88 in 7.1 overs - will try with 5 star difficulty level


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone wants Infamous Spoilers ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2010)

Just reached Fort Fronic in Bioshock. It's a really unique game with all those power and all but really buggy.
Also playing F.E.A.R. Another kick-ass horror FPS.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 24, 2010)

Started played Lost and Damned is Keyboard better or 360 controller ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2010)

^ Controller is always a good option when playing a game from third person perspective.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 24, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Started played Lost and Damned is Keyboard better or 360 controller ?



If it involves aiming and shooting, I prefer Mouse/kb. Controller is best for racing games, hack & slash games, some platformers etc


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

^^
+1 for above comment...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2010)

But driving and character control with keyboard is not that great in GTA IV.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 24, 2010)

Last Exam tomorrow gonna resume Killzone2 MP  from tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 24, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> But driving and character control with keyboard is not that great in GTA IV.



Yeah GTA 4 is an exception....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Does any one know how to save PROJECT IGI ...I AM GOING  while playing a level ?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ It does not, no in between saves or checkpoints , that game was awesome.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 24, 2010)

Since Lost & Damned lots bike driving and shooting switched to controller while driving and kb when on foot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2010)

^ Damn right way to deal with GTA IV.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2010)

Bioshock2: Finished Dionysus Park. 
This game, if not better , is comparable to first part. Good, engaging, fun and exciting. I've collected so many tonics...can't use all of them. Are there only that few tonic slots? :sigh:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2010)

Just reached Hephaestus in Bioshock. The game is getting more and more fun. Already have Bioshock 2 installed. Gonna be right at it after I finish the first part.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Started Dead to Rights: Retribution. Not a bad title at all. Haven't played any of it's previous installment, so not sure what connection it bears with the storyline. But the gameplay is pretty generic. Might complete this game at one go, hoping it's that short.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2010)

Completed STALKER COP - The gameplay is good but I've not expected this kind of ending - the ending disappointed me a bit.

The best STALKER ending was SOC

BTW, playing BFBC2

destroyed a speedboat with gun - it's far more aggressive than crysis - after some fire fighting I have got on the same kind of speedboat - hell yeah! This is what I call real fun


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2010)

^Haven't yet clicked "Singleplayer". Gonna click it soon. Just unlocked all those glyphs and watched that video. Darn! Is that all made up by Ubi or is it real? They made it feel so goddarn real. _Assassini_ were good? Or is this just a game?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 25, 2010)

Coming 18th May Early


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2010)

^ what was that!?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2010)

^^  , like always , encrypted message for those who can understand.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Coming 18th May Early





vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ what was that!?



My guess is Alan Wake.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes its for Alan Wake ,POP and Red Dead Redemption.

You guys dont have Game IQ


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2010)

I guessed one. So, I'm brighter than others, ain't I?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes you are for other here is the guide.

*www.gamespot.com/newthisweek.html?...=rdate&dlx_type=all&sortdir=desc&official=all


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2010)

@ dinjo, i thought you were sharing something new. Like Duke Nukem Forever, Diablo 3, GranTurismo 5 release dates.

*yawn* *yawn*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2010)

Need to see how will PoP be. Any news on AA2, new NFS and ACIII?


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2010)

Well started playing AC 2 for real - i mean I will now give it more time 

Yesterday just met with Catherina  and completing all the missions possible and now I will punish Duccio.

On BFBC2 - now in the mission Upriver


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 26, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction Clone DVD out


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 26, 2010)

woohoooo pop the movie i got advanced tickets already so who all are going ?

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

Finished cod mw2 and bfbc2 damn that's why i hate FPS 10 hrs game play   though cod mw 2 does manage to deliver some great story and awesome combat experience i feel that the game lacks reality.... while bfbc2 is full of it .... 
soon we'll be seing some new games including assasins creed brotherhood yeahhh @ nvidiageek cheers to ezio  and a new DRIV3R title........ not a fan but i played that one on my ps2.....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Yes its for Alan Wake ,POP and Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> You guys dont have Game IQ



Ahhh, and I thought it was about the party you were going to throw .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 26, 2010)

bassam your PM is disabled


----------



## skippednote (Apr 26, 2010)

add me up bassam904 for xfire gtalk and yahoo


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2010)

Darn! Never thought BC2's SP was so great. Superb cutscenes and by the looks of the story, I'm thinkin' it'll be awesome.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 26, 2010)

@bassam - Added.

Guys I'm thinking of getting 360 after my exams certain questions 

Do I need additional wires to connect with my monitor Dell E1909W heard 360 needs some other kind of port ?
Would it be a good move to get 360 as i already have PS3 ?

@ethan - Don't you even think of deleting any 360 games if i get it I'll get all of them from you  First of course Alan Wake


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2010)

Now, why the f*ck did I buy BC2? Sh*t. I should've waited till MoH. Darnit!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2010)

You need some serious help.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 26, 2010)

yup dude i agree with sunny nvidia geek looks like the guys at nvidia screwed up a driver update or something....  

@dinjo you'll need a xbox 360 proprietary cable for the HDMI ....i think so coz it's HDMI 1.2 dunno about anything else ask sunny he'll guide you better


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 26, 2010)

Iron Man 2 for 360 is out now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Iron Man 2 for 360 is out now.



I deciphered a message!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Guys I'm thinking of getting 360 after my exams certain questions
> 
> Do I need additional wires to connect with my monitor Dell E1909W heard 360 needs some other kind of port ?
> Would it be a good move to get 360 as i already have PS3 ?
> ...


Do you really need the console? I mean if you already have a PS3 and a PC, then why go for a 360, unless you have money to spend. Anyway, if you really want to get the console, then the modding will be a pain now as it will have one of the latest Lite-On drives which need some soldering methods to be modded. 

As for the monitor connection, get a 360 HD VGA adapter to connect the console to your monitor's VGA port.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2010)

In BFBC2 - Mission Snowblind

In AC2 completed sequence 1 - met with paula and got the training.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaming on PS3 is a expensive affair.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 27, 2010)

no time for gaming,bad luck for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Finished AC2. The ending always kept various possibilities for the next installment of the game. Who know? Maybe desmond will now roam the modern cities assassinating the modern way. Looking forward to AC3. This game is superb. In the end i synced all view points, only 4 gyphs remaining and 57 feathers collected in total. 
Now i'll be my completing KZ2 campaign and bc2 MP. I hope bc2 mp does not get cracked. Its a very good game and deserves the money and this also goes for AC2. When i start to earn i'll surely buy games. Now i only need to prepare for it now.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 27, 2010)

Not the correct place to post but if any of you  guys are sellin a cheap gfx card please let me know.
But it should be PCI


----------



## varunb (Apr 27, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Not the correct place to post but if any of you  guys are sellin a cheap gfx card please let me know.
> But it should be PCI



FYI, PCI/AGP cards are history....burried under the earth like long-lost civilizations. You will have to get PCI express gfx card...there's no other alternative.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 27, 2010)

By PCI i meant PCIe


----------



## varunb (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL, then why did you say this ?



			
				bassam904 said:
			
		

> it should be PCI



There was no need of mentioning PCI when you said the word "gfx card". We all are very well aware that gfx cards are made for PCI express slots only.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2010)

Split/Second demo is out now on XBL. Let's see if it turns out to be just another racing title or something which offers a different touch.

Currently on chapter 7 of DTR: Retribution. Just 3 more chapter and that ends the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Gaming on PS3 is a expensive affair.



You need to learn to use quotes and @ signs.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2010)

Quoting is so boring.

**** the Split Second demo is not coming on PS3 till 5th May..

Last 2 missions of Lost and Damned


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2010)

Alan wake gamplay is around 7 hours

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Completed Lost and Damned just didn't enjoy much , heard lot of good things about Ballad of Gay Tony


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Alan wake gamplay is around 7 hours


Source? I have read that a person on the Alan Wake boards has completed it in 16 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Alan wake gamplay is around 7 hours
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> Completed Lost and Damned just didn't enjoy much , heard lot of good things about Ballad of Gay Tony



yup...TBOGT is a lot better than TL & D...the missions in TBOGT are much more stylish...reminds me a bit of san andreas....i think if san andreas were to release now with better graphics, it would be better than GTA IV....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 27, 2010)

dude varun gfx cards are not just made for pci slots... they used to be made for AGP also


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 27, 2010)

Its 15 hours or so if you do all missions and talk to each and every NPC.Story Line is 7 hours


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2010)

^I heard that it's 20-30 hrs in N4G. 

@Sun: I'm jealous of Medal of Honor and Battlefield 3!


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2010)

Completed sequence 2 in AC2


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 28, 2010)

Hoping this turns out to be true.

*www.vg247.com/2010/04/27/mafia-ii-preview-says-gta-ivs-dated-in-comparison/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2010)

Completed Dead to Rights: Retribution and I must say it was not bad at all. I didn't have any expectations for this game, but it was quite enjoyable. Now thinking of starting inFamous. Sunny, what's the gameplay time for inFamous?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 28, 2010)

16 Hours one side of morality but the game is best enjoyed with both side which turns out to be around 30 hours.

Dont forget to complete side missions.


----------



## varunb (Apr 28, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dude varun gfx cards are not just made for pci slots... they used to be made for AGP also



I believe you forgot to check my first post when I quoted bassasm04. I had clearly written PCI/AGP..... so end of discussion...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

if anyone have tym then please help bros
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Dead to Rights: Retribution and I must say it was not bad at all. I didn't have any expectations for this game, but it was quite enjoyable. Now thinking of starting inFamous. Sunny, what's the gameplay time for inFamous?



I played it over a week during holidays. So, I didn't keep track of time. I did all missions and I think it was about 20 hours.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2010)

neighbours from hell 1


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ I remember that one ... it was really a fun game 

BTW, in AC2 eliminated Vieri and completed seq 3

In BFBC2 now in the mission Heavy Metal


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 29, 2010)

The controls in Ballad of Gay Tony for Heli are pathetic destroyed 3 ships and was landing the heli and heli was blasted

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

AC 2 Video Game V/S Reality

*www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=401024&id=718835471&l=2f0e1187bf

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------

Amazing Pricing for Alan Wake 1800 for Stand Edition and 2250 for LE


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> AC 2 Video Game V/S Reality
> 
> *www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=401024&id=718835471&l=2f0e1187bf




Darn! Ubi have done a great job I must say. Actually,  climbing real buildings would've been easy for Ezio 'cause of their "steps". 

Anyway, completed BC2 SP and superb game. Best FPS of 2010 till now. MW2 can eat sh*t.

Some screens: 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559271-3.jpg
Anyone wanna hijack a plane?

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559282-3.jpg
*Remembers Commando*

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559334-3.jpg
It was great hijackin' a plane.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559368-3.jpg
Love ye, cowboy!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559399-3.jpg
It was great.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559412-3.jpg
Take that ye Russian b*stard!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559429-3.jpg
Texas, home of gunslingers. Then.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/96559452-3.jpg
Bad Company.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2010)

Started Crysis today. Maxed every thing out... 4XAA, and getting 24-32FPS. Sweet.

I was facing Black Square problems in BFBC2.. it got sorted out with latest catalyst update which was released yesterday

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

@geek, are you running on 9800gtx or purchased a new card?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2010)

^Goddarn no. F*ckin' 9800GTX+.  Lucky you. Everybody in this forum is lucky except me. 

Anyway, can't wait to install Crysis! Oh boy! Oh boy! *dances*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ what about me??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2010)

^Come on board.  Why, God, why!!?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 30, 2010)

Dormine does it again for Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 30, 2010)

^ critix say that pc version is buggy? is it? any one here tried pc version?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2010)

^Hell with Ubi. WTF do they do postponin' PC version? 

BTW, next CoD's Black Ops. I hope it's MP gets "fired" like CoD4 MP.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2010)

I was thinking....
When does Bioshock2 happen? is it after Bioshock1 or b4 that?
or both of these two are running parallel?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2010)

I was thinking....
When does Bioshock2 happen? is it after Bioshock1 or b4 that?
or both of these two are running parallel?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 30, 2010)

After .

Only Co-op is working.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I was thinking....
> When does Bioshock2 happen? is it after Bioshock1 or b4 that?
> or both of these two are running parallel?


It's 8 years after BioShock.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2010)

Completed Sequence 4 in AC2 

In BFBC2 now in Sangre Del Toro mission


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 1, 2010)

Skidrow does it again.


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's 8 years after BioShock.



YGPM........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2010)

Krow said:


> YGPM........


Replied. Let me know if it works or not.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2010)

abey krow, any luck with AC2?


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2010)

^Trying....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 1, 2010)

hey guys...anyone tried SC: Conviction on PC?


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2010)

It's really a bit hard to take the enemy HALO in Sangre Del Toro mission of BFBC2 - first I droped two HALOs with that mounted canon - but after some more ebnmy clearing there one more - anyway, will take it down today for sure though


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2010)

People planning to play Splinter Cell: Conviction on ATI hardware, please download the latest Catalyst 10.4a Hotfix drivers. It fixes most of the stuttering and performance issues with the game. I tried the game with my old Catalyst 10.2 hotfix and the performance was going haywire, not to mention, the random crash to desktop issue. I failed to realise that there was a newer driver version since I last updated my Catalyst CCC when AVP had came out. I failed to keep in touch as most of my gaming these days is purely on consoles. 

I'm downloading the hotfix right now, will let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2010)

my 8600gt's fan is mechanically  injured so bc2 lasts for only about 30sec.
so i'm online playing kz2 mp . anybody is wecomed to join.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 2, 2010)

Anyone tried multiplayer for SC ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 2, 2010)

Any one here playing Dragon Age: Origins ?


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

*ANYONE* completed all games of *S.T.A.L.K.E.R* series?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> People planning to play Splinter Cell: Conviction on ATI hardware, please download the latest Catalyst 10.4a Hotfix drivers. It fixes most of the stuttering and performance issues with the game. I tried the game with my old Catalyst 10.2 hotfix and the performance was going haywire, not to mention, the random crash to desktop issue. I failed to realise that there was a newer driver version since I last updated my Catalyst CCC when AVP had came out. I failed to keep in touch as most of my gaming these days is purely on consoles.
> 
> I'm downloading the hotfix right now, will let you guys know how it works out.



A lot of thanx for posting this....i am sooooo looking forward to playing this game...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2010)

Staying away from gaming till 18th May or whenever it is Alan Wake comes out along with other big titles like RDR, PoP TFT, Split/Second. May is gonna be one hell of a month for us gamers. 

Just playing PoP SoT on PS2 to get the hang of the story.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 2, 2010)

Alan Wake would be on internet anytime now


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

Mission No One Gets Left Behind in BFBC2 

Yesterday beat Australia ( cpu )at 5 level ( star ) difficulty mode in cricket 07 - I've played as South Africa and took 114 with 9 wickets and Aus took 93 with 3 wickets


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2010)

^ just completed that mission in BFBC2. Now in Zero Dark Thirty. 

And completed The Lost and Damned in Episodes From LibertyCity. It was good. Played it for almost 7 hours.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2010)

Finished The Lost And Damned in GTA EFLP. Was awesome like any GTA game should be. 
Now playing TBGT before my gpu gets the status of R.I.P.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Currently playing Borderlands in split-screen co-op on the 360. Both me and my brother are on level 25 using Brick. We have about 16 more main missions to go before completing the whole game. It feels like we have been playing it for ages now. It's so freaking long, perhaps, the longest co-op game we have ever played.

Also playing inFamous briefly on the PS3. Also have GTA: Episodes from Liberty City & Splinter Cell: Conviction installed, but hardly played either one of them. When Alan Wake comes out, everything else will have to go backstage.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 3, 2010)

Ending in InFamous was so ****ing great though the story gets a bit dragged.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2010)

Please bear with me for this movement guys,

Got a MSI H5770 HAWK for 11K. Yahooooo! Yipeee!
I tested the game with GTA EFLC, BFBC2, JC2 and the grafics is just MIND BLOWING!
All the above are running at highest setting smoothly.
One more time please. Yaahooooooooo!


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2010)

^^ Yaaahoooooooo!


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2010)

@ *jojothedragon* - congrats 

BTW, almost completed No One Gets Left Behind - today will complete it anyway


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 4, 2010)

^Thanks buddies. 
Just threw the Celebinator out of the door. TBOGT has got some really fun and hilarious movies. Its way better than TLAD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2010)

Dam it! The wait is almost killing me. Why the hell won't it release? 

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/5318/ac3953.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

@jojo,, yipeeee.. post some bechines in gamerz section like smith did with his HD 4850. We would love to see that.

@ethan, pay tribute to Remedy games mean while.. by playing one of their games.

Now with TBOGT, I must say Louis Lopez is easily the best GTA protagonist ever. The cut scenes are twice as funny as GTA IV. Same goes to the voice acting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @ethan, pay tribute to Remedy games mean while.. by playing one of their games.


Which would be?



vamsi_krishna said:


> Now with TBOGT, I must say Louis Lopez is easily the best GTA protagonist ever. The cut scenes are twice as funny as GTA IV. Same goes to the voice acting.


I would have to say Niko did a far better job as opposed to Luis. Yusuf Amir owned TBOGT.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which would be?
> 
> 
> I would have to say Niko did a far better job as opposed to Luis. Yusuf Amir owned TBOGT.



As there are only 3 games made by them, i would say MaxPayne 2.

I don't know.. I have just started the game.. and I feel Luis amazing. Yusuf Amir made his first call and asked me to drop by. Going to Yusuf Amir now....


----------



## varunb (May 4, 2010)

Those owning 360 here are very lucky since you all will get to play Alan Wake while we PC gamers will be sitting, cursing Microsoft. F**k u Microsoft.....no Halo 3, Gears 2 & now...no AW.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

If they publish everything in PC too then there will be no reason for running x360.

So be it, Xbox 360 deserves exclusives as PC. And X360 owners deserves the pride they are getting now by their exclusive games like Forza, GoW, AW, Halo.

Happy gaming.. 360 folks.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 4, 2010)

I read somewhere that the exclusive rights are for 1 year only for Alan Wake and source code for PC is still there.

This is one hectic game, some are saying its too stressful.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2010)

OMG! Alan Wake's finally out. It's going to be one hell of a gaming session now.


----------



## varunb (May 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If they publish everything in PC too then there will be no reason for running x360.
> 
> So be it, Xbox 360 deserves exclusives as PC. And X360 owners deserves the pride they are getting now by their exclusive games like Forza, GoW, AW, Halo.
> 
> Happy gaming.. 360 folks.



I am not saying that every 360 exclusive game shud be made for PC too but those which are/will be undoubtedly one of the best games should be made for PC platform also.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2010)

Sh*t! That's it. No gaming for another year from May 10th. Phuc! Finished ACII though, accomplished my dream. Now, I'm jealous of Medal of Honor. I want it to be extremely bad! Grrr!


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 4, 2010)

Ethan - Need ur impressions on this game. The game said to be very hectic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2010)

You betcha! Me and Sunny are already on it. I'll be going through possibly every nook and corner of Bright Falls. This is going to be one hell of a journey. Too bad the other games will be sidelined for now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

Only few games will succeed in delivering what they are expected to deliver. Especially at this much hype and expectations.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 5, 2010)

If this game turns out to be very good i might end up buying 360, infact the game came so early not much of reviews are even out

You guys are making me jealous Lost Planet 2 is also out but i know its not a great game

Some screens of Gears of War 3 

*www.allgamesbeta.info/2010/05/gears-of-war-3.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2010)

^WHAT Lost Planet 2 is out for PC? OMG! I love that game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2010)

^LOL! Not for PC, it's for the 360. Yes and we also get Batman: GOTY. 

This is a great week for us. So here's to Microsoft's shiny console.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 5, 2010)

PS3 users are suffering.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> PS3 users are suffering.


How so? You still have you're rental facility, don't you? Get Red Dead Redemption for this month and you're done. What else interests you besides Alan Wake? Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands? Blur? Split/Second?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 5, 2010)

Man.. all those games...!!! But don't forget to post some Hands-on Impressions, Short 
Reviews, etc... etc.. 

Have a great time X360 *****es.

But i am damn sure that... Lost Planet 2, Alan Wake will come to PC eventually. So, waiting all is what we need now. We may rewarded with Extra Blending points, High Res textures, Added Missions, etc.. for our waiting. Or may end up getting crappy port.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 5, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption is on my list sure but since the original games land late in India so it would be late on 21 or so will get Split Second on PC , not attracted to PoP will late for 1 june Pc release


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 5, 2010)

Just got Alan Wake. Damn excited!! Will post impressions later on.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 5, 2010)

Crysis, Warhead ,NFS Shift , PES 2010, Assasins Creed ,Far Cry 2


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 5, 2010)

Just had a one and a half hour long session of Alan Wake. I must say it has everything I expected from it. The storyline, the visuals, audio...just mind-blowing.

I just completed episode one 'The Nightmare' which takes place part in Alan Wake's dream and part in Bright falls. The graphics are breathtaking with the lightning effects, extensive motion blur and really high quality textures. Bright Falls has been rendered beautifully with the hills, lakes and the small town look. In my opinion, Alan Wake is the best looking game on Xbox 360.

Coming to gameplay, it's pretty straightforward but fun nonetheless. You have a flashlight and guns. Till now I've got a revolver and a shogun. You weaken the enemies with the flashlight and then shoot them. Apart from shooting, a lot of stuff like turning on power generators, switches, solving little puzzles is involved. I think there's driving too but I've not reached that point yet. The game is divided into episodes just like a TV show. At the end of an episode there's a licensed track. We see a recap of the previous episode before starting the new one. The game also plays in flashbacks and that's no surprise as the developers mentioned that the game is inspired from the TV show 'Lost'. Overall, the gameplay is fun.

Audio is very melodious and there are even licensed tracks in the game. Love the music. Also got myself a copy of the game's OST. 

Now the story. We all had a feeling that the game would have a kick-ass story and so it does. It's like playing a horror movie. There is a great deal of suspense in the game and you'll have to finish it to get all the answers. The events are portrayed beautifully, the characters seem to be involved in the storyline and its really engaging. I won't say much as it might spoil the game for others.

Bottom line, the game kicks way too much ass to be missed. Xbox 360 fellas 'have to' play it. A lot of work has been put behind this title and you should buy it if you can. Kudos to Remedy!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2010)

Completed Mass Effect 2. Oh boy, this game's superb. Nothin' can beat this! [Even Alan Wake ]

And playin' Bad Company 2 MP and you know, as usual, mind-blowing.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 5, 2010)

really wanted to see how good Alan Wake looks at day time as most rough edges wont be visible in dark areas

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

*www.shopto.net/PC/VIDEO GAMES/PCAL05-Alan Wake.html

Hope it to be true


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 5, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> really wanted to see how good Alan Wake looks at day time as most rough edges wont be visible in dark areas



Don't worry. It looks pretty darned good. Motion blur and lightning effects cover up the rough edges if any.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2010)

Mission AirBorne in BFBC2


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2010)

Just completed "Episode 3: Ransom" in Alan Wake. These episodes are really long. Second one was about 2 hours. Maybe it's because I'm playing on hard difficulty.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

Phew! Sorry I couldn't post a hands on impression last night. I guess I got too immersed into playing Alan Wake. 

So now that we finally get to play the game that had been in development for 5 "f*ckin" years, it's time to asses if it's worth the wait or not. I am merely posting my initial impression from the first episode of the game. Let's get down to the spooky stuff now, shall we?

Most of us probably know the story of what Alan Wake is all about, or at least have a rough idea about it. In a nutshell, it's centred around Alan Wake, an popular writer who visits a small town called "Bright Falls" with his wife, Alice, for a vacation. Alan hasn't written a book in the last 2 years and to get rid of this "writer's block" issue, his wife recommends that he take this trip. Shortly after arriving at their Cabin near Claudron Lake, Alice disappears without a trace. Alan now has to find out where she is and what exactly happened. This is not the only concern which Alan has to deal with, but some mysterious things keep happening on the way. Alan starts seeing these dark mysterious shadow like people who are apparently, a part of his unwritten book. Now Alan has 2 things on his hand; his wife's disappearance and these mysterious shadow like people.

The story doesn't really begin this way. The game is more like a jigsaw puzzle which has been scattered throughout and various bits and pieces are branched together in each episode. So you'll be confused on many occasions as to what the hell is going on and where is the story actually going. It's like playing a TV series based game. It could very well be a TV show too. You get to see the recap of previous episode at the beginning of a new episode. 

The gameplay is very straight forward. You already known it's tag-line, "Light reveals the truth". So yes, light is a major element of the gameplay out here. Most of the action (and horror) happens during the night time. You'll have a flash light which you can aim at oncoming foes to blind them and then shoot with your pistol. This is as far as offensive moves are concerned. In the defensive corner, we can only duck and dodge. So if the heat is on, just haul ass off. You also get a shotgun and a Flare Gun. You health regenerates normally, but you can also revive yourself by standing near a light source. You don't have an abundant health supply, so take 2-3 hits from those axe wielding maniacs and you're dead. A slo-mo occurs on the last hit that every enemy takes. 

Graphics are stunning. No doubt Remedy had a huge burden on them to deliver a great looking game on the 360, thankfully, it has turned out to be the best looking game on the 360. The daytime reflects the best possible time of the game to get a good look at Bright Falls. Night has made brilliant use of dynamic lighting effect and soft shadows. The environment adds a great deal of spooky feeling and it's successfully delivered. The play with lights is absolutely brilliant. You can even witness the foggy weather conditions and even when the wind just starts gushing all the dust across. Downsides would include lack of AA, minor tearing issues, rare frame rate issues and colour shimmering issues off characters when camera is rotated at high speed. Motion blur has been added to perpetually mask the slow frame rates. 

Now for something which I found extremely kick ass about this game; the audio. OMG! This game just begs to be played in a surround sound environment. I feel like kicking myself in the nuts for not getting a 5.1 channel speakers. Any fan of the survival horror/psychological thriller genre, would vouch for the fact that sound is a major part of it. This game is absolutely brilliant when it comes to delivering those chilling pieces of sound. You can clearly hear those crickets, wind rustling the trees, the sound of sickle that the enemies throw at you and even the owl sounds at night. The soundtrack is fantastic. You get to hear a melodious track at the completion of each episode. 

Additional collectible items include coffee Thermoses and manuscripts of Alan's (unwritten) book. I'm taking my own sweet time with this game and collecting all these items along the way. So each episode is turning out to be quite a long ride. This is just a brief impression of my game, so it's still a long way to go before we can come to final conclusions. So far, the game has lived up to it's hype and expectation. One major advice for anyone and everyone playing this game, PLEASE PLAY IT ONLY AT NIGHT.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 6, 2010)

Who is selling Xbox 360 ? Seriously if anyone let me know.

How is the character animation i saw the developer walkthrough where i saw the movement were a bit stiff not smooth


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2010)

Why do you need to know that? The game looks stunning and kicks ass in every department. Just enjoy the game for what it is. If you keep looking for the minor flaws like character animations, rough edges etc. , you'll never be able to enjoy a game. 

If you wanna buy an Xbox 360, go for it. Gears of War 2, Alan Wake, Halo 3, ODST, Reach, Fable 2 and other great exclusives are there for it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 6, 2010)

Yeah i'm looking for a cheap 360 deal


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Yeah i'm looking for a cheap 360 deal


How cheap do you want it to be? Modded or unmodded?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2010)

Just reached Episode 5 in Alan Wake. One more episode to go. I was expecting a long game as it had been in development for 6 freakin' years. Thoroughly enjoying nonetheless.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just reached Episode 5 in Alan Wake. One more episode to go. I was expecting a long game as it had been in development for 6 freakin' years. Thoroughly enjoying nonetheless.


It will have more episodes in the form of DLC's. So don't expect it to end here. 

BTW how many manuscripts have you collected so far?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It will have more episodes in the form of DLC's. So don't expect it to end here.
> 
> BTW how many manuscripts have you collected so far?



I've collected most of them but missed 3 in first episode, 3 in second, 2 in third. Doesn't really matter as I'm gonna play in in Nightmare mode again.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How cheap do you want it to be? Modded or unmodded?



Modded , how much is it for sale ?


----------



## saddy (May 6, 2010)

hey guys...i m new to didgit fourms...saw this thread..i think its one of most popular ones on digit site...so here is wat i m addicted to...loving them by the way 
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/24383/justc2-20100409-215509.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/24384/metro2033%202010-04-12%2019-15-21-96.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/24380/asscrd2-20100406-190451.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/24381/asscrd2-20100407-032134.jpg

hey how can i post full images not thumbs ?..i m noob at this sry


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

Just completed BFBC2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 7, 2010)

@saddy, use image hosting services from tinypic.com or imageshack.us

Got Splinter Cell Conviction, this morning. Installed it and playing the first mission. I don't know if it is only with me or something else.. I got this itch to play the entire mission 3 times, again and again. 

Sam looks good, controls good. Mark and execute is great addition... So are the hand to hand take downs. And the interrogation session i had with that drug dealer is just mind boggling. Presentation in Black and White during selected set pieces is awesome. 

The visuals don't look fantastic but looks decent. I'm now currently running it maxed with 4xMSAA, and getting 35-60 FPS. But it lags some times when we pan the camera. Even in the cut scenes.

*i44.tinypic.com/b5mty9.jpg


*i44.tinypic.com/242g02x.jpg


*i43.tinypic.com/2e2ikad.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2010)

Finally completed Borderlands. Loved this game and the split screen co-op just doubled the fun. Planning on getting the double pack add-on DVD for this game on the 360. This should allow us to play the first 2 DLC's of the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2010)

Sh*t! Oh sh*t! Check it out: *bit.ly/bqVU79. Comin' this fall!!! OMG!

There are too many awesome games comin' this fall! *Crysis 2!!!* H.A.W.X. 2, MoH, AA2! I need to make a list or I need to visit a doc.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2010)

Just reached Episode 6: The Departure in Alan Wake. This is the final episode so, I'll hold off until tonight to complete it. Will resume after 6PM.  

For those who think that the game is short, don't get fooled by the number episodes. Each episode is about 2 hours or more. Also, don't play this game on normal difficulty. Play it on hard as it makes it more spooky and challenging.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sh*t! Oh sh*t! Check it out: *bit.ly/bqVU79. Comin' this fall!!! OMG!



Yeah, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2010)

Currently on "Anything for Trish" mission in inFamous. I think there are around 14 more missions to go. I haven't done any side missions till now, they feel too boring.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2010)

@Sun: Darn man! You finished that game already? If I had X360, it would be just like AC . You sure are one hell of a gamer. I wish I was.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 7, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently on "Anything for Trish" mission in inFamous. I think there are around 14 more missions to go. I haven't done any side missions till now, they feel too boring.



Not doing any side missions is not the way this game is to be played not every game needs to be rushed on


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Not doing any side missions is not the way this game is to be played not every game needs to be rushed on


I never complete side missions in any game unless, it's really critical to the main storyline. The one game which was an exception was Mass Effect 2. Apart from that, I rarely ever touch side missions in any game. I don't think this game would ever match the amount of carnage that PROTOTYPE had created.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Sun: Darn man! You finished that game already? If I had X360, it would be just like AC . You sure are one hell of a gamer. I wish I was.



No, I haven't finished it yet. One more chapter to go. Not a hardcore gamer but yes I do spend a huge amount of time with the games I like. Next on the list are RDR, PoP TFS and Lost Planet 2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 7, 2010)

@ethan - That statement really said you are a sucker for hack and slash inFamous is way better than Prototype

New screens to Crysis 2
*translate.google.com/translate?sl=...gamer.es/articles/nuevas-imagenes-de-crysis-2


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 7, 2010)

Skate 3 out now


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2010)

I'm dyin' lookin' at this: 

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/0/8/5/9/9/3/ss_preview_1.jpg.jpg
OMG! What IS THAT!!? Sh*t. I'm kinda dizzy.....

I fainted when I looked at this:

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/0/8/5/9/9/3/ss_preview_4.jpg.jpg
I want to shoot it!!!


And, dinjo, stop givin' me heart-attacks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> @ethan - That statement really said you are a sucker for hack and slash inFamous is way better than Prototype


Bah! Forget it. Don't really have the time to explain who, what and why between the 2 games.

Resuming my Alan Wake session, Episode 3 was super long and awesome. I just can't believe the amount of spook factor this chapter had. *SPOILER* The sequence which triggers below the railway track bridge was really brilliant. *SPOILER*


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2010)

^
The part where there are barrels and metal rods flying all over the place?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> The part where there are barrels and metal rods flying all over the place?


Yep and they start attacking you. It caught me off guard. I was hoping to just take a slow walk through that part and these things just started coming right at me. I was actually hoping for an encounter with some forest animals. I read a sign which said 'Beware of Bears' or something like that and just after that I pointed my flash light on the terrain close to it and it has footprints of an animal. Sadly, I didn't encounter one.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2010)

^
You won't encounter any either. There are just 'Takens' to fight and  then some possessed environmental objects. 

Still got one more episode to go. Will continue tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2010)

Started Playing Crysis Warhead for the second time


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2010)

You guys are making me to temp towards 360


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 8, 2010)

^ The situation will be like this if there is a leak or a new game is out. It has been evident from the days of Dead Space to  GTA IV, prototype, Batman AA, Shift, Dragon age origins, Mass Effect 2, Recently.. it was Ac2 and GoW3. Now is the time of alan wake. Let him rule his period.. he will be gone eventually. So will your temptation.. Don't worry.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2010)

Played the Demo of Batman: Arkham Asylam.....its awesome game....i love this game....  Any idea how long is this game & how much is the size of full game????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Played the Demo of Batman: Arkham Asylam.....its awesome game....i love this game....  Any idea how long is this game & how much is the size of full game????


The game is quite long if you aim for 100% completion. I took roughly 10-11 hours for completing the main story line.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2010)

About to finish TBoGT soon. This game rocks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2010)

Finally finished it. The ending was awesome. The game's story is simply superb and well arranged. I love the way the three games inter-connect at certain points. Hats off to Rockstar Studios.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2010)

Complete TboGT Yusuf is over the top.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Complete TboGT Yusuf is over the top.



Maybe it's just me but I didn't understand a word up there.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 8, 2010)

let me help 
"completed the ballad of gay tony..Yusuf is awesome!"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> let me help
> "completed the ballad of gay tony..Yusuf(the protagonist) is awesome!"


I thought the protagonist was Luis Lopez.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 8, 2010)

yusuf the protagonist!! Omg! what is going on here!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> yusuf the protagonist!! Omg! what is going on here!!!!


Apparently, Dinjo's code language decoding going haywire.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (May 8, 2010)

lol...u didnt have to translate "over the top" as well


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2010)

@dinjo: _Signor_, hell's happenin' to ye? Too much of PS3 and gamin' news, I guess.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 8, 2010)

oops!..my mistake!..edited..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2010)

@Dinjo This is my sincere request to you that please don't post encrypted and vague messages. Not all of us are gifted to read Kryptonian symbols.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 8, 2010)

^^..that one wasnt really as hard as his other posts are..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 8, 2010)

^
You know you could make a career in decrypting messages.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2010)

People just want things in easy way.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 8, 2010)

^ Like getting the message without decoding the stuff.

I didn't felt your last riddle that much engaging.. but rest of them were cryptic. Please.. can you go easy on us... or will you be telling your words in same cryptic and uber brief messages?


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2010)

Arre no yaar this forum is kind of fun to me.... You'll never see me this way anywhere else, its a Over the Top Forum for me


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2010)

At last finished Bioshock2...

Ending is not satisfying...I thought I would be fighting with Lamb, but....it was only her minions 

Used only :Incinerate, Hypnotize, Winterblast and Security Command to the fullest and in the order written 

Tonics used all to save EVE, give EVE and gain eve/health, hacking related and research related and adam collection related.

Guns used : Heavy rivet, Machine gun, launcher (big sisters only) and shotgun seldom

It feels good......


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 8, 2010)

Enjoy Some Red Dead Redemption , sad the PS3 version is going to be inferior

*www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/91?ch=1&sd=1

Did got my copy of BioShock 2 installed it played for 3 minutes uninstalled it not my type of game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Did got my copy of BioShock 2 installed it played for 3 minutes uninstalled it not my type of game.


May I dare ask, what is "your" type of game?


----------



## bokilCB22 (May 8, 2010)

This is what I did today-

Blew up Megaton. It was fun btw I lost a hell of karma.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> May I dare ask, what is "your" type of game?


I just didn't liked the game i felt it to be a tad shooter, also since i didn't like RPG the game has RPG elements in it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I just didn't liked the game i felt it to be a tad shooter, also since i didn't like RPG the game has RPG elements in it


So let me repeat myself, what is "your" type of game?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2010)

Installed shift.... why are the frame rates pathetic in hd 4890? I am getting 15-28 with everything maxed. I know it is a pissx thingy. Are there any fixes, mods, patches available. I'm using catalyst 10.4

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> I just didn't liked the game i felt it to be a tad shooter, also since i didn't like RPG the game has RPG elements in it



it don't have some elements.. i think. Only one, kill bad be good or kill good be bad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Installed shift.... why are the frame rates pathetic in hd 4890? I am getting 15-28 with everything maxed. I know it is a pissx thingy. Are there any fixes, mods, patches available. I'm using catalyst 10.4


Get the latest patch. It seems to address this issue. Which reminds me, I haven't installed the game since I got my E8400 processor. Time to give it another test run.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

Except for RPG , RTS.

Bioshock do have RPG elements collectibles, upgrades ..

Played MGS4 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Bioshock do have RPG elements collectibles, upgrades ..


Upgrades and collectibles are pretty much a part of a lot of games these days. 



dinjo_jo said:


> Played MGS4 ?


Unfortunately not. I just can't get myself to play that game. It's better if you collect it back.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

You must play MGS4


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2010)

Dear alwyn.. you don't say no if the world's hottest chick is lying on your bed. you don't say no.. if you have mgs4 ready to boot up.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2010)

^He's my type o' guy. Pure action-y, I guess.  Ain't that right, Hunt?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^He's my type o' guy. Pure action-y, I guess.  Ain't that right, Hunt?


Dam right. 

BTW I installed NFS: Shift and guess what, it's no longer sh*t. The performance is now totally stable and it doesn't drop below 40fps with all settings maxed out. Geek, what FPS are you getting with this game? I suppose we have a similar config, right? I have patch 1.02 installed, got some new cars with it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

Conviction is a very fast pace game compared to its previous releases.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2010)

You feel like that because, they stripped lot of stealthy elements. 

Btw, installed patch... getting frames are never dropping from 50. In in level 14.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2010)

Started Batman....and my 8800GT is running it in full spec 

Cool....


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^He's my type o' guy. Pure action-y, I guess.  Ain't that right, Hunt?



Just to add i didn't like any hack and slash too


----------



## dare devil (May 9, 2010)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/4696/assassinscreediigame201yr.png
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/899/assassinscreediigame201u.png
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/1264/assassinscreediigame201m.png
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/9193/assassinscreediigame201f.png


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

The 2 games to watch out for is L.A Noire and Mafia II, Red Dead Redemption might not turn out to be a very good game


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Just to add i didn't like any hack and slash too



Then what do you like? Looney Tunes? 



dinjo_jo said:


> The 2 games to watch out for is L.A Noire and Mafia II, Red Dead Redemption might not turn out to be a very good game



RDR might not be good? Do you even know what you're talking about!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 9, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> RDR might not be good? Do you even know what you're talking about!



i second this.....after all its a rockstar game....they never disappoint..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2010)

@dinjo: Goddarn man. RDR received 9.75 from Game Informer. It's gonna be the GotY! Period. 

R*, let it come to PC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 9, 2010)

Some guys played RDR and game has issues with movement and cover.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Started Batman....and my 8800GT is running it in full spec
> 
> Cool....


 
Hey i played the demo....its awesome game ....
how much is the size of setup..i guess 8.5GB


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey i played the demo....its awesome game ....
> how much is the size of setup..i guess 8.5GB



Yes...its awesome. I just love the detective mode, and silent takedown. Do u remember the stealth kill in "Blood Omen 2", when used Mist power and u go behind an enemy...ohhhhh.....data was awesome, and this game just reminding me that.

Another plus point is getting history of all batman villains. Playing this game is equivalent to reading batman comics.

My setup is 3.5GB, extracted to 6.5GB, got RIP version

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

I think I'll buy this one for my bro.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2010)

Batman:AA is the best super hero game ever made. Came as an underdog and blew one's head off. 

/me goes to install B:AA


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2010)

Finished Just Cause 2. The ending was explosively fun but the story was not that good. The gameplay elements rock and i must say that the grafics is just stunning.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Batman:AA is the best super hero game ever made. Came as an underdog and blew one's head off.
> 
> /me goes to install B:AA


Infamous is neck to neck when it comes to Superhero Video Game


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 10, 2010)

Completed Splinter Cell Conviction.....loved this game...it was different from the earlier Splinter Cell's but i totally the gameplay...


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 10, 2010)

Mafia II is 15 hours long


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2010)

^source buddy?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2010)

Completed inFamous in a marathon session. Played it for almost 5 hours straight and the end was totally unexpected. Overall, it was a pretty good game, had some monotonous tasks, but the last 5-6 missions were awesome. I would still rate PROTOTYPE easily over this game in terms of action and gameplay. But the storyline part was better off with inFamous. 

Just 2 more chapters remaining for Alan Wake and that would leave me open for Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 10, 2010)

Here is the source

*tinyurl.com/39c6kux


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2010)

^ LOL, a google search.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2010)

@Dinjo Mafia isn't 15 hours long and neither is Alan Wake 7 hours. I'm sorry to say this but you are constantly being fed with false information.  I just completed Alan Wake on Hard mode and it's good 12-13 hours. I didn't even collect all the stuff.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2010)

Darn dinjo, take some rest from this forum. This is my suggestion. Play Heavy Rain again, it's hell lot of a big game. Complete it and come back. 

Can't wait for RDR, err... it ain't comin' to PC, right? Tell me ETJAN!!! [J's silent]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't wait for RDR, err... it ain't comin' to PC, right? Tell me ETJAN!!! [J's silent]


It may have a strong chance of crossing over to the PC platform. Rockstar plans their movie very strategically. So going by their past record, I would say it will come on the PC as well. Till then, we'll keep you posted with it's updates.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 10, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Dinjo Mafia isn't 15 hours long and neither is Alan Wake 7 hours. I'm sorry to say this but you are constantly being fed with false information.  I just completed Alan Wake on Hard mode and it's good 12-13 hours. I didn't even collect all the stuff.


What if you play on easy ? how long is the game ? tell me that and come back soon 

Game length is being judged on normal difficulty.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2010)

There is no easy mode in Alan Wake.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 11, 2010)

Normal Mode ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Normal Mode ?


There is no Easy mode. It starts with Normal and goes up to Hard and followed by Nightmare. I'm currently playing on normal and it's easily been over 8 hours for me and I have just started episode 5.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2010)

Man, these "Riddler" puzzles are making me nuts......then the trophies.

How do I collect them all?

Some are in at a high place and I can't grapple it reach there, even if I fly can't reach them anyhow

then some are behind a breakable wall which again is at a non-reachable place, how do I break them?

Then u open a door and a Riddler puzzle flashes and u scan the room inch by inch, scan scan scan and found nothing.......

It happens that I'm roaming in the garden for 1 hr to find a riddler trophies and the bad guys are waiting to be taken down just above balcony....
I'm seeing them, totally want to beat them to death but what I'm doing is scanning a wall 

This is really frustrating....and a very good brain food


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Man, these "Riddler" puzzles are making me nuts......then the trophies.
> 
> How do I collect them all?
> 
> ...



Be patient. Finish the main story first, you will gain a lot of powers/perks that way, which will enable you to reach those impossible places. Look for Riddler maps or something, which basically give you the location of the answers to all Riddler puzzles. Upgrade all Batman powers, then after finishing the main quest, do the puzzles and trophies.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 11, 2010)

you'll get grappling gun in near future...which can take down vent grills which are beyond your reach..  Some riddles need specific skills and gadgets which can only be attained after certain progress in the game.

But don't worry... the game will be a open world as it is now.. even after you completed the game. I think, that is the best time.. to solve some tougher puzzles.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Meanwhile, I finished Assassin's Creed 2. Man, what a mindblowing game. AC1 was horrible trash, but the sequel is awesome. No complaints except the DRM. 

Started Kane and Lynch: Dead Men, and boy! What awesome music and voice acting! Only bad part is the save system. Now I have a big problem when playing shooters, I start to sweat and get headaches when playing shooters for long, so I like games like Max Payne where you can quick save anytime you want. Wish this game had it. Still, I will try to finish it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 11, 2010)

^ drink water at that moment. worked for me.Back then..I used to get mild concussions when playing fps games in closed rooms, like Fear.. they are gone now.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

I'll try.  Also installed Empire: Total War.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> Be patient. Finish the main story first, you will gain a lot of powers/perks that way, which will enable you to reach those impossible places. Look for Riddler maps or something, which basically give you the location of the answers to all Riddler puzzles. Upgrade all Batman powers, then after finishing the main quest, do the puzzles and trophies.


So u are saying, I finish the game first and then play again for the riddles??? I've never played a game twice in my life.......but, well everything starts sometime......thik has
b/w when playing second time do I need to fight all those villains again?


vamsi_krishna said:


> you'll get grappling gun in near future...which can take down vent grills which are beyond your reach..  Some riddles need specific skills and gadgets which can only be attained after certain progress in the game.
> 
> But don't worry... the game will be a open world as it is now.. even after you completed the game. I think, that is the best time.. to solve some tougher puzzles.


Hmmm....if I don't solve riddles, I get upgrades in very late intervals....


Krow said:


> I'll try.  Also installed Empire: Total War.


And u told me u will play Witcher first, which u never started....


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> So u are saying, I finish the game first and then play again for the riddles??? I've never played a game twice in my life.......but, well everything starts sometime......thik has
> b/w when playing second time do I need to fight all those villains again?


After you finish the main story, you can return to the game for the riddles. It is an open world game. You can keep playing till you finish the game 100%. No need to restart the game at all. You can continue even after you have finished the main story. Try it.


> And u told me u will play Witcher first, which u never started....


I have installed it in XP as it won't get installed in Windows 7 (which I am using for my college magazine work, I'm the layout designer  ). I am playing Kane and Lynch whenever I get free time, Empire Total War won't be played that way, because it is one of those games you gotta give a lot of time to. When my Windows 7 work is over, I will play Witcher, don't worry.

Oh yeah, I got myself a new mouse, I had stopped the Witcher because my old mouse's right click went nuts.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2010)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood teaser has been released with a weapons preview trailer. I'm dyin', anyone will help me? If no, bury me next to Ezio.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 11, 2010)

Though not correct place can anyone recommend a tracker for Bollywood ? and invite too


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Though not correct place can anyone recommend a tracker for Bollywood ? and invite too


Obviously not a right question at a right place...

search in google or take other ways to ask questions...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 11, 2010)

Tried out Splinter Cell Conviction. So far I love it. It's my first splinter cell game.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Enjoying Kane and Lynch: Dead Men. 



Spoiler



Lynch is such a freaking psycho!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> Enjoying Kane and Lynch: Dead Men.





Spoiler



Wait till you watch the Trailer of the sequel and you'll see a more deadly side of him.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2010)

^Is that game that good, Etjan?

EDIT: Darn! Just watched it's GT Video Review and the animations are mind-blowin'! I guess I'll get it sometime or before playin' Kane & Lynch 2 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Is that game that good, Etjan?


Yesh! There is a reason I keep pushing this game. It's like the under-dog which needs recognition.


----------



## bokilCB22 (May 11, 2010)

just saw pop forgotten sands new trailer. The game looks awesome.At least it's better than the 2008 game


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yesh! There is a reason I keep pushing this game. It's like the under-dog which needs recognition.



Kudos to you again Allwyn, Finished the game. Agreed totally about the game. Man what an awesome story.

Here are a few takes:

For a noob like me, even the Aspirin difficulty was quite a handful.
Very powerful plot, especially at the end. Now this is sort of a spoiler, so beware:



Spoiler



I loved the endings. Played through one level twice to get the alternate ending, only to feel that the one in which you play the extra level was better maybe. There are no happy endings, some are just a little less tragic than others.



Characterisation: Both Kane and Lynch are powerful characters, with their own set of issues. We may think that 



Spoiler



Lynch is a complete psycho, but Kane has made equally bad choices in life.



Gameplay: Solid, very engaging out and out shoot-em up play. I was happy with all the tactics provided, as well as the firearms. Would be fun to play in co-op as well I suppose.

Voice Acting and Soundtrack: A-W-E-S-O-M-E-! If there is a game I would ask people to play only for the soundtrack and the voice acting, it is Kane and Lynch: Dead Men.

Requirements are not that high, My HD3300 IGP could pull it easily at low settings.


Overall, a very good game. Coming from a person who hates shooters, like myself, this is really an awesome rating.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2010)

Completed Crysis Warhead 

Discovered a encrypted memory thing in the AC2 - it was related with subject 16 and I had to match 5 photos with core similarity - but I was not able to hack that 

Anyway, Keep on progressing in AC2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

^ select the photos which have apple inside them. You can access it now anytime using your DNA. Now..do zat.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> Overall, a very good game. Coming from a person who hates shooters, like myself, this is really an awesome rating.


Glad you enjoyed it. It draws a lot of inspiration from Tarantino movie flicks and it's characters, like Pulp Fiction. Their schizophrenic personalities have a heavy influence on Lynch's character. I really wanted to know more about his character and why his behaviour is always so unpredictable. This game needs a prequel, more than a sequel. It should include both fronts of the characters plot and this would really make the game, or rather the series, more interesting. People like these aren't forgotten very easily. 

The cannon ending was the best ending. This game really needed more gameplay length, but I just hope the sequel really takes care of that.

I would strongly advice you to start Mass Effect and then play Mass Effect 2. Since you're into sci-fi movies, this game should be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

But Mass Effect is a bit dragging... i mean.. the story, They are moving it really slow. like LOTR. Atleast.. LOTR had lot of things to tell and cover.


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. It draws a lot of inspiration from Tarantino movie flicks and it's characters, like Pulp Fiction. Their schizophrenic personalities have a heavy influence on Lynch's character. I really wanted to know more about his character and why his behaviour is always so unpredictable. This game needs a prequel, more than a sequel. It should include both fronts of the characters plot and this would really make the game, or rather the series, more interesting. People like these aren't forgotten very easily.


I wanted to know a lot of things, like more about the briefcase. More about Kane (and the briefcase deal and what he did to Retomoto), more about Lynch and why he ended up with Kane. Hope the sequel takes care of that or we will need to use an Animus on some of our forum members here. 



> The cannon ending was the best ending. This game really needed more gameplay length, but I just hope the sequel really takes care of that.





Spoiler



Yes, even I liked it. To me, it represented a change in Kane's character, towards the better, even though it came at a heavy price.





> I would strongly advice you to start Mass Effect and then play Mass Effect 2. Since you're into sci-fi movies, this game should be welcomed with open arms.


Okay, I will, after I clear my backlog a bit. Will spend my time in obtaining the game then. I respect Bioware, after I played Dragon Age: Origins. I think Mass Effect should be pretty good. Damn, you are making me a shooter fan. 

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> But Mass Effect is a bit dragging... i mean.. the story, They are moving it really slow. like LOTR. Atleast.. LOTR had lot of things to tell and cover.



You mean LOTR the game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> I wanted to know a lot of things, like more about the briefcase. More about Kane (and the briefcase deal and what he did to Retomoto), more about Lynch and why he ended up with Kane. Hope the sequel takes care of that or we will need to use an Animus on some of our forum members here.


Exactly. I wanted to know the job that Kane was sent to finish off in Venezuela. I think The7 had sent Kane and some of their other men and Kane was the only one who had escaped from that place with the money. So that backdrop isn't clearly explained. Plus not much is known about Shelly, Thapa and Riffic either. 



Krow said:


> Yes, even I liked it. To me, it represented a change in Kane's character, towards the better, even though it came at a heavy price.


Kane always had a strong compassion towards his family. I think he was disconnected with them mainly because of the jobs he did for The7. You can constantly hear background voices of Jenny and his wife when he gets an adrenaline shot during a fight. The way he kills mute when his wife is killed is an EPIC moment. He is a disgruntled human being, but his daughter is now the only person capable of maintaining a balance.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 12, 2010)

^Zen I will buy it, Etjan. You made me buy it. Err... I mean, I'll get it. Can't wait for Cryziz 2 BZW. I hope it turnz out to be too awezome!

You don't mind me callin' ye Etjan, right?


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Exactly. I wanted to know the job that Kane was sent to finish off in Venezuela. I think The7 had sent Kane and some of their other men and Kane was the only one who had escaped from that place with the money. So that backdrop isn't clearly explained. Plus not much is known about Shelly, Thapa and Riffic either.


Flashbacks are needed. Can make a very powerful story.



> The way he kills mute when his wife is killed is an EPIC moment.





> He is a disgruntled human being, but his daughter is now the only person capable of maintaining a balance.


Yeah, maybe there is nothing like that with Lynch, leading to his character.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Zen I will buy it, Etjan. You made me buy it. Err... I mean, I'll get it. Can't wait for Cryziz 2 BZW. I hope it turnz out to be too awezome!
> 
> You don't mind me callin' ye Etjan, right?



So sad.. you asked it after he took it to his heart. Now... he won't forgive you till dec 21, 2012. Prey to god, he may show some mercy.

and i know.. i know... 'h' key in your keyboard is KAPUT, right?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Zen I will buy it, Etjan. You made me buy it. Err... I mean, I'll get it. Can't wait for Cryziz 2 BZW. I hope it turnz out to be too awezome!


It's around Rs.699 I suppose. It will be worth it. Just pay attention to the storyline and don't skip the cut-scenes, I REPEAT, DO NOT SKIP ANY CUT-SCENE.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 12, 2010)

Reached Mission 4 on SP C. The game is awesomeee. A must for TPS fans.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

LOL @ must for a TPS fan


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 12, 2010)

Split Second out now for Xbox 360


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2010)

^
That's one of your posts that please me big time.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 12, 2010)

Mind you the game is still not up on many trackers saw it on usenet.

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Ok its up now on IPT


----------



## Techn0crat (May 13, 2010)

I am currently addicted to Neverwinter Nights 1.Which was realsed in 2002-03.Perhaps the best RPG I've played(except fallout 3)


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ select the photos which have apple inside them. You can access it now anytime using your DNA. Now..do zat.



Thanks for the tip - will try this today


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 13, 2010)

Split Second Impressions ? Is it a Burnout Paradise Killer ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2010)

> LOL @ must for a TPS fan


THats because mission is a complete TPS without any stealth elements.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

Currently on Chapter 7 'The Monastery' of Ninja Gaiden Sigma. It's getting difficult by the moment, but I won't give up on this game. If I complete this, it would be the first Ninja Gaiden title I would have completed on the normal difficulty. I had accidentally clicked on 'Yes' to abandon Normal mode once, but promptly reloaded the previous save and thank god it worked. 

Now that I have my headphones, it's time to complete the last Episode of Alan Wake tonight. For some reason, this game's audio is very low on my speakers as compared to the other games.

and why the hell is Red Dead Redemption not out yet?


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 13, 2010)

^ And Prince Of Persia too.


I'm stucked in Splinter Cell Conviction where you have to use night googles and crawl through avoiding lasers i tried several times but each time the bullets start firing i tried different places to jump..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 13, 2010)

For a week or two, I'm gonna speak like a German speakin' bad English. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's around Rs.699 I suppose. It will be worth it. Just pay attention to the storyline and don't skip the cut-scenes, I REPEAT, DO NOT SKIP ANY CUT-SCENE.



You know what, Etjan, I'm a lover of kut-zenes, I love it zo much! Why I love Cryziz iz zat it'z having zuperb kut-zenes and Arkham Azylum too. With GZA IV and the new ACII. BZW, AC: Brozerhood will have 15-hr. long campaign, much like ACII itzelf. Lookin' forward to ith.

*You don't mind me callin' ye Etjan, right?*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> For a week or two, I'm gonna speak like a German speakin' bad English.


Did the Nazi's harass you? You may want to consider filing a law suit for sexual harassment against them, you know? 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> You don't mind me callin' ye Etjan, right?[/b]


OH NOES!


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2010)

A Polling required guys
One of ma frnd is confused a lil bit

COD 4 MW2
BFBC2

which one first?and why?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 13, 2010)

^^ I would choose BFBC2, played only the beta and i must say the battles are way more intense than mw2 mp..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You know what, Etjan, I'm a lover of kut-zenes, I love it zo much! Why I love Cryziz iz zat it'z having zuperb kut-zenes and Arkham Azylum too. With GZA IV and the new ACII. BZW, AC: Brozerhood will have 15-hr. long campaign, much like ACII itzelf. Lookin' forward to ith.



Yep, me too. Really looking forward to Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. Even my brother is pretty excited about it. Lately he's been all over the AC franchise and already completed AC II twice.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 13, 2010)

guys.. don't keep expectations on that brotherhood thingy.  They already said that. story will not be moving much forward. It is just like a High Quality Spin off I think.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 13, 2010)

^Zat's enough for me. Anyzing related to AC iz fine for me.

Finally pazzed 100 hr. gameplay time wiz BC2. Zis game is awezome! Zere are more mapz coming zoon! I can'th waith!

@Etjan: LOL! Darn Naziz! I hate zem! 

EDITH: WZF! RDR clocked 10/10 in ze new PSM. OMG! Pleaze R* bring ith to PC, pleaze!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2010)

^
And zu iz making me mad. Knock it off. German accent sucks!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

Completed Alan Wake on normal. One word "AMAZING!" Episode 5 was by far the best episode for me and it also has the best song towards the end (War By Poets of the Fall). Off to the message boards to know more about it's storyline which left me puzzled towards the end.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 13, 2010)

^Yo, Ethan, buy RDR for PS3, budd. I just watched it's Launch Trailer & it's makin' me go mad just like ACII did back in November when it released for consoles and not for PCs. I again need an X360! Sh*t! It's worth every goddarn penny you pay for it, it's havin' terrific MP too & it's set in Western. What more could you ask? I think ye'r a fan of Clint too, just like me. I mean, a fan of Western gunslingin' action! You loved CoJ series just like me. So, buy legit RDR, amigo! Adios.

@Sun: OK, there ye go. Only 3 hrs of Deutsch accent! LMAO!


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 14, 2010)

*www.rockstargames.com/reddeadredemption/videos/4681


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yo, Ethan, buy RDR for PS3, budd. I just watched it's Launch Trailer & it's makin' me go mad just like ACII did back in November when it released for consoles and not for PCs. I again need an X360! Sh*t! It's worth every goddarn penny you pay for it, it's havin' terrific MP too & it's set in Western. What more could you ask? I think ye'r a fan of Clint too, just like me. I mean, a fan of Western gunslingin' action! You loved CoJ series just like me. So, buy legit RDR, amigo! Adios.


Sorry man. I have chosen a side and I'll prefer sticking to that. I know Rockstar deserves the respect and amount for the work they have put into it. I'm not exactly a fan of western games, but Call of Juarez just changed my entire perspective towards this genre. Now it's time for John Marsden to rise. 

EDIT: F*ck yeah! Someone just got their copy of RDR and it's now being upped as we speak. Won't be too long now before we get it. Hope my verbs arrive today.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^ I would choose BFBC2, played only the beta and i must say the battles are way more intense than mw2 mp..


thanks
i was thinking that too
saw the trailers of both games
BFBC2 looks more engaging and promising to me


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2010)

Started Mass Effect. Engaging story, feels like I am going to enjoy it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 14, 2010)

I don't see it on abgx so its NO.

But it wont take long.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I don't see it on abgx so its NO.
> 
> But it wont take long.


You're not that fast my friend. It has already been verified in Abgx and guess what, it's region free. It is being upped right now. It's not a scene release. Sunny, we'll have our usual talk on Yahoo.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 14, 2010)

Had quite alot of fun with Assassin Creed but Im going to leave the rest of the story and give Dragon Age Origins a try before I finish AC2  . Anyone playing Dragon Age : Origins at the moment?


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2010)

^OMG FiledVoid and Gaming?  SInce when?


----------



## tarey_g (May 14, 2010)

^^ Since he stopped stealing your sheep .


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 14, 2010)

Ok since its a p2p its not added to abgx yet hence i couldn't see it.

BTW I'm in the office


----------



## FilledVoid (May 14, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^OMG FiledVoid and Gaming?  SInce when?


LOL I'm quite an active gamer. However my favorite games would make people laugh. Been an active RPG / MMORPG player for ages.


tarey_g said:


> ^^ Since he stopped stealing your sheep .


LOL


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Had quite alot of fun with Assassin Creed but Im going to leave the rest of the story and give Dragon Age Origins a try before I finish AC2  . Anyone playing Dragon Age : Origins at the moment?




I started my second play though recently.... but paused it ATM.



> ^OMG FiledVoid and Gaming?   SInce when?



OMG rahim following gaming addiction thread!!!?!  Since when?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 14, 2010)

> I started my second play though recently.... but paused it ATM.


Nice I rolled out a new Mage and have just started  . So far I love the game. Although graphics wise I was kind of expecting much mroe. I think Ill try turning up the graphic options a notch.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2010)

Great.... you will have completely different origin story. There are six possible different origin stores.. I only played 4. have to play all of 'em.

I would label.. mage's origin story as "teen love"


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me but Alan Wake ending was really weird. Really hoping that the DLCs clear things up.

Tried out Split/Second and like any other racing game, I don't like it. Not a big fan of the racing genre . So, it's gonna be all John Marston this weekend. Gunslingin' in the 'Old Wayald West'!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 14, 2010)

^Yeah. Mage story is a romantic tragedy. I completed the game as human soldier. 
Anyway, now i'm on mission 6 on SCC. The interrogating missions are the BOMB. I love watching Sam while interrogating.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2010)

Darn! Black Ops is turnin' out to be one hell of a CoD game. Now people are praisin' Treyarch! Good. I always loved Treyarch. For me WaW was much more intense than MW, I love WW2 though. MoH's gonna be one superb game. Crysis 2, no words......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2010)

you realize what you are doing? started with Black Ops, shifted to Waw.. drifted to MW.. changed to MoH and finally ended at Crysis 2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 14, 2010)

Ethan and Sunny would be enjoying RDR this weekend sad i'll have to wait till next week when PS3 stock arrives.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2010)

Mass Effect is good, but slow moving. Having fun though. Bioware sure knows how to weave a good story.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Ethan and Sunny would be enjoying RDR this weekend sad i'll have to wait till next week when PS3 stock arrives.


We are already plotting out our devious scheme for playing it. He'll probably get it before me, but this weekend is sure to be kick ass. 



			
				Krow said:
			
		

> Mass Effect is good, but slow moving. Having fun though. Bioware sure knows how to weave a good story.


Bear with it. It gets bigger and better. The sequel will just blow you off this planet.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2010)

Hehe... I love the story, so sticking to it like Fevi Kwik!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> you realize what you are doing? started with Black Ops, shifted to Waw.. drifted to MW.. changed to MoH and finally ended at Crysis 2.



Err... yeah, I compared Black Ops with other CoDs. Compared WaW to MW [Treyarch to IW]. I said people are praisin' Treyarch now [MW2's Phuced! That is, IW's Phuced!]. I said I love Treyarch [WaW > MW for me]. I'm not comparin' MoH with anythin' & Crysis 2 too. Just said MoH's gonna be awesome. You know how Crysis 2's gonna be for me, right?


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2010)

Completed Sequence 5 in AC2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

Well lookie here. We get both John Marston and Prince of Persia on the same day. Although, I think I'll wait for Prince of Persia to release on the PC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

Yeah its 11th June, let us know the gameplay for RDR.

LOL people are able to play games even before games come out so here are no spoilers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Yeah its 11th June, let us know the gameplay for RDR.


8th June for North America. 

Well people who are already playing it have confirmed the awesomeness. Some are enjoying it even more than Alan Wake. So guess it's a GOTY runner for sure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... yeah, I compared Black Ops with other CoDs. Compared WaW to MW [Treyarch to IW]. I said people are praisin' Treyarch now [MW2's Phuced! That is, IW's Phuced!]. I said I love Treyarch [WaW > MW for me]. I'm not comparin' MoH with anythin' & Crysis 2 too. Just said MoH's gonna be awesome. You know how Crysis 2's gonna be for me, right?



LOL.. you did it again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

*Burns RDR to a dual-layer DVD* Red Dead Redemption is here b!tches! *runs to his Xbox 360*


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

Exclusive Content for Red Dead Redemption for PS3.

*www.vg247.com/2010/05/14/ps3-version-of-red-dead-redemption-gets-extra-goodies/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2010)

Oh sh*t! Sh*t! Got to see 2 gameplay screens from Crysis 2! Darn! *drools*

@Sun: I hope your X360 gets RRoD'd . Kiddin'. You lucky sumb****!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

^
That won't matter. It's under warranty.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

^How is the game ?

I'm too tempted to get a 360 and get this leisure of free gaming.But i'm holding off as there are rumours of price cuts for both PS3 and 360

Heard that PS3 version has a control scheme for shooting L2+R2 which is one of the most pathetic shooting way and you cannot even change it


----------



## skippednote (May 15, 2010)

*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/IMG_5882.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

OMG! Played RDR for 3 hours straight and all I have to say is f*ck Alan Wake, this game kicks ass cowboy ishtyle!  

Just joking, but the game is freakin' awesome. I'll disclose all the details in a while. But trust me, you people need to get the console to experience the game. I don't know how far is the PC release and if can wait that long, but this is one game which needs to be played. Rockstar has another winner out here folks.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

Are the character animations great ? heard there were issues with cover hope they aren't in the game


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption is a whole new level of awesomeness! The world is huge, lots and LOTS of stuff to do, top-notch audio and graphics and engaging gameplay. It's like GTA IV in the Wild West, just better in each and every aspect. The only thing I hate about it is loading times but then again we wouldn't wanna kill the poor Xbox 360 proccy , now, would we?


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OMG! Played RDR for 3 hours straight and all I have to say is f*ck Alan Wake, this game kicks ass cowboy ishtyle!
> 
> Just joking, but the game is freakin' awesome. I'll disclose all the details in a while. But trust me, you people need to get the console to experience the game. I don't know how far is the PC release and if can wait that long, but this is one game which needs to be played. Rockstar has another winner out here folks.


better than GTA series??
whats the plot?
is it somewhat like "Call Of Juarez"?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2010)

WOW! If RDR is so damn good i'm gonna kick inFamous and Resistance 2 out of my list and buy RDR when it comes out. come on 18th may. 

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




> better than GTA series??
> whats the plot?
> is it somewhat like "Call Of Juarez"?


Yes its open ended like GTA and western like CoJ.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> The only thing I hate about it is loading times but then again we wouldn't wanna kill the poor Xbox 360 proccy , now, would we?


Wha...? 5-6 sec loading time is high? 

BTW completed any stranger mission? I failed one and completed one. Skinned a lot of animals. I think I'll become a professional butcher by the end of this game, if this continues. Also are you able to understand the poker game? I just played a random game and kept placing a $4 bet and promptly left when I was having no clue of what I was doing. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> Are the character animations great ? heard there were issues with cover hope they aren't in the game


Character animations are awesome. They all act like leaving and breathing people. Cover is not a major problem. The only problem here would be to find a proper object or surface to take cover. If you go up the hills, those boulders would be your only refuge. Most of them are unevenly shaped and hence the cover is screwed up. 



			
				piyush120290 said:
			
		

> better than GTA series??
> whats the plot?
> is it somewhat like "Call Of Juarez"?


GTA has a totally different set up and this is exactly an opposite one. Plus GTA is an established franchise, whereas RDR is Rockstar's first venture into an open world western style game. So it's awesome in every aspect.

The plot isn't extremely clear at the beginning. It's a long way before the details pan out properly. So far it's nothing like CoJ's storyline. CoJ was more of a personal war and a quest for gold. This isn't anything like it, at least not from the start.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> BTW completed any stranger mission? I failed one and completed one. Skinned a lot of animals. I think I'll become a professional butcher by the end of this game, if this continues.



Yeah, I did. Rescued that lady's son in Hanging mountains and also did a night patrol with a dog.


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2010)

Mass Effect is extremely engaging when it comes to missions, it is the time in between that is a little frustratingly slow. Enjoying the game though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah, I did. Rescued that lady's son in Hanging mountains and also did a night patrol with a dog.


F*ck, I failed that mission. I wandered around way too much and didn't get an exact idea of the location (blame it on the poor wave point positioning). So by the time I got there, the boy had been butchered by the Coyote's, I assume. 

I didn't even get a re-try on it and the game got saved. Dam it!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

^ That is where a cell phone with replay message pays off.

you 360 bi*tchees enjoy RDR. Some day.. I will meet you, Some day....! but not this soon*

 I am awesomeing all over the place with Call of Juarez: Bound in Bound.



* Gladiator


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 15, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76t2XukgPI


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek where 'r Ye? We need you to be a part of this discussion too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76t2XukgPI



Whatever it was, isn't there anymore.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76t2XukgPI



"This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Take 2 Games."

hm.. t2->r*-> RDR, i think. 

what was in that video?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> F*ck, I failed that mission. I wandered around way too much and didn't get an exact idea of the location (blame it on the poor wave point positioning). So by the time I got there, the boy had been butchered by the Coyote's, I assume.



Even I couldn't find the location. Suddenly it showed up while I was looking for a treasure.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2010)

POP The Forgotten Sands is out for the x360 Go get it you lucky b1tc*es.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2010)

^
Oh it is? Great! Thanks for the news.  *heads to the ahem forums*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> POP The Forgotten Sands is out for the x360 Go get it it you lucky b1tc*es.


PC version FTW!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2010)

^Yeah maybe but it releasing in Jun 8 and thats after a month. ERR...

Anyway completed Splinter Cell Conviction. The story (as much as i can make sense of)
is good. I don't blame Fisher for not sparing goons during missions because this tiem it was personal and had no bloody agency to work for. Overall i loved the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Yeah maybe but it releasing in Jun 8 and thats after a month. ERR...


No big deal. It's not like the end of the world if we wait for this game. At least, I'll keep myself busy for the next couple of weeks with RDR. I'm not extremely excited about this POP either, but would try it when it comes out on PC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 16, 2010)

^ Aren't you sleeping 

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Take 2 Games."
> 
> hm.. t2->r*-> RDR, i think.
> 
> what was in that video?



It was first 10 minutes where you have shoot wolves by sitting on your horse its a tutorial section.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2010)

Enjoying Dragon Age Origins  . I think I actually prefer it much more than AC2. Its much more the kind of game I like. Since I like it so much I'm getting the DLC's which are available and might get the expansion as well called Awakening. 

So far reached the town called Jophering and completing every single side quest there is !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> ^ Aren't you sleeping


Early to bed, early to rise. Slept at around 10:30 last night. 

BTW if anyone wants to watch 2 hour footage of RDR, let me know, unless even that has been taken off?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 16, 2010)

RDR will come to PC with high resolution textures, 1sec loading times, Increased DrawDistance, Extra Blending points, Smooth Framerates. 
Don't worry PC Bi*tches.

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> Enjoying Dragon Age Origins  . I think I actually prefer it much more than AC2. Its much more the kind of game I like. Since I like it so much I'm getting the DLC's which are available and might get the expansion as well called Awakening.
> 
> So far reached the town called Jophering and completing every single side quest there is !



You mean.. Lothering?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2010)

> You mean.. Lothering?


Lol Sorry I'm not sure what I was thinking when I typed Jophering .


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 16, 2010)

vamsi - here is another one
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt6pozBrnwo


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2010)

Just finished splinter cell conviction, really boring, the stealth feeling is gone, gizmos are gone(sticky shocker etc), very little alternate paths,hand-gun never runs out of bullet(seriously??), also the game is designed in such a way that you will have to face enemies face to face most of the time and finish them in gun fight rather that stealth approach, just another 3rd person shooter.
On a side note the enemy ai has been improved a lot, but that's about it.


----------



## skippednote (May 16, 2010)

No Body congratulated me for my purchase


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> NVIDIAGeek where 'r Ye? We need you to be a part of this discussion too.



Thank ye, _amigo._ Sh*t! WTF did I do in my past life to not have PS3 or X360?  I'm kinda cryin' right now. *installs CoJ: BiB*

There are elephant's sh*t load of games this year. Unfortunately, this year is also one of the most important years for my academics, *SH*T!* Black Ops, Crysis 2, MoH, New NFS and AC: Brotherhood are already in my list and E3's a f*ckin' month to go. 

Etjan, you betrayin' _gringo!_ You betrayed ye'r PC!!! 

@Sun: You my friend. You did a lot of great things in the past. Err.... *
* 
*cries like a girl*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> No Body congratulated me for my purchase


I congratulated you on orkut. 

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

I was playing KZ2 mp since BC2 is phucking freezing everytime i run it. I will assassinate EA is they don't fix the damn game. 
*www.yourgamercards.net/kz2/2/jojothedragon.png?tag=


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 16, 2010)

I'm back to 8mbps now downloading at freaking 1.2 mbps per second.

Lord of Rings 12GB download completed within 2.5 hours.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 16, 2010)

LOL back to 8mbps and downloading at freaking 1.2mbps. Dinjo, you made my day.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 16, 2010)

8mbps is internet speed and download speed is 18% of your speed


----------



## skippednote (May 16, 2010)

Lovin Single bit of GTA IV. I know I'm too late for the bandwagon but thank good i got it
Nikko Bellic is the best Charter in all the Games (my opinion)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank ye, _amigo._ Sh*t! WTF did I do in my past life to not have PS3 or X360?  I'm kinda cryin' right now. *installs CoJ: BiB*
> 
> Etjan, you betrayin' _gringo!_ You betrayed ye'r PC!!!


I hate to do this to you, but you have got to play this game. It's everything we all ever hoped for and then some more. Get a 360 for pete's sake, the price is now around 13.2k. Think about it when you get your beloved Ezio a week before rest of the world. Just kidding. But you seriously have to get a load of those walkthrough videos once they start flowing in. Rockstar has been nailing down all the leaked gameplay videos they could find on the internet. 

Getting back to John Marston, man I think I died more in a Bounty mission rather than a main mission. Now that I got my lasso, I try to get the 'WANTED' person Alive and get double the money. For some reason my cash inflow is very slow. I think I need to invade a bank. Gotta get me that face cover to conceal myself. 

The story is slowly starting to shape up. I even took a train ride, which took more time to reach my destination as compared to a horse ride. Got an upgraded shotgun. Completed nearly 5 stranger mission. My progress is now at 19% already. I think those side missions are a major contribution. 

EDIT: Video Walkthrough up on Game Anyone website: *www.gameanyone.com/game/X360/5846.html 

Not sure how long it's going to be up for, but make full use of it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2010)

Just got off RDR . In the last stranger mission I did I had to save some guy's daughter. Didn't realize I had to sneak up on the bandit. I went in all guns blazing and he decorated the floor with her guts. Lost 50 honor but earned $20. 

Completed few stranger missions, won some horse and chariot races, few bounty missions and other stuff. Just hit 23% completion. This guy Nigel West Dickens is a character! Always a pleasure do work with.  Got a machine gun but didn't get to use it yet. Loving RDR more than any other game in recent times.

@nvidiageek Ye gotta buy one of 'em consoles partner! Gunslingin' action in RDR is unmatched. Totally kick-ass!

Just got my Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands DVD all ready but I don't wanna mix it up with RDR right now. I'll try it out tomorrow but won't be completing it till I'm done with RDR.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 16, 2010)

@NVIDIAGeek, get a console.. get a life! Thats my motto.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 16, 2010)

RDR Minimum  PC Reqs.

Core i7
GTX 280
16 GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 16, 2010)

when did they even announced the PC version!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2010)

Dinjo has his sources.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> when did they even announced the PC version!!!



Actually it's quite the opposite.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2010)

Met with Rosa in AC2


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> when did they even announced the PC version!!!



It was a joke considering the steep Reqs Rockstar has for PC games


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 17, 2010)

Can RDR be said as better game than God of War 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Can RDR be said as better game than God of War 3


Say what? You do realise both belong to different genres, right?


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 17, 2010)

Which game has more epic feeling ? Would you say RDR is GOTY


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Which game has more epic feeling ? Would you say RDR is GOTY


From the introduction scene, God of War III has that epic feeling. As far as game of the year is concerned, RDR still needs to be completed and then we can ascertain for sure. But it's turning out to be a GOTY material.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 17, 2010)

Oh **** PS3 version is coming only after 25th May.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Say what? You do realise both belong to different genres, right?


so how is the RDR running?
i'll able to play it only when it comes to PC...meh....
i'll be taking guidance whenever and wherever required ....u wont mind that?
or will ya?...


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 17, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I'm back to 8mbps now downloading at freaking 1.2 mbps per second.
> 
> Lord of Rings 12GB download completed within 2.5 hours.



Which connection is that ??? BSNL ???


----------



## AmarinderPalSinghSaggoo (May 17, 2010)

Hi! Bassam904 I am currently playing _WOLFENSTEIN_ by _ACTIVISION_ in HARD difficulty


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 17, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Which connection is that ??? BSNL ???


MTNL but these are speed bumps which stay for 1-2 days which is gone now


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2010)

O, X360, where are ye, X360? RDR's testin' my patience, I guess. I can live with that. But.....

I got Crysis 2! YARR!! 

By the looks of the HD trailers I've seen, the cut-scenes seem to be a bit dull, it's not like GTA IV. Or my eyes bleedin' with greed?


----------



## skippednote (May 17, 2010)

Please suggest the Best 24" monitor for PS3.(Component connection but not a priority).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Please suggest the Best 24" monitor for PS3.(Component connection but not a priority).


Price range? 



			
				piyush120290 said:
			
		

> so how is the RDR running?
> i'll able to play it only when it comes to PC...meh....
> i'll be taking guidance whenever and wherever required ....u wont mind that?
> or will ya?...


The games running flawlessly. It has way better draw distance rendering than GTA. Frame rates and smooth and even the texture pop in and isn't present.


----------



## skippednote (May 17, 2010)

10-15 (need all models)


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

@ethan
offtopic:do you buy all of ur games or download it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 17, 2010)

^
Now that my friend, is a question that you will never get a proper answer to. Not at least on the forum. 

RDR is 30% complete. Doing some extra missions but going mainly for the story missions as the storyline is really compelling. Will do the other stuff once I'm done with the main story.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Now that my friend, is a question that you will never get a proper answer to. Not at least on the forum.


got ya


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 17, 2010)

Installed Crysis Warhead since i have no games to complete at this moment on my pc.
Running the game on Gamer settings and 8x AA. Now i know what icandy means.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Installed Crysis Warhead since i have no games to complete at this movement on my pc.
> Running the game on Gamer settings and 8x AA. Now i know what icandy means.


BZZZZP....correction needed
its moment not movement

regarding eye candy,can u post a pic plzzz
i want to see the game at 8xAA too


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2010)

OMG! IGN gave RDR a rock solid 9.7 rating. 

*xbox360.ign.com/articles/109/1090125p1.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2010)

That is like... the highest score of this year. 

Can't wait for this one now. Fudge crysis, alan wake, PoP. Red Dead Redemption, it is.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 17, 2010)

Anyone here had any trouble running Dragon Age Origins after updating with the patches . I really like the story in this one and it seems I'm getting random crashes etc. At the moment I'm reverting back to 1.0 but if anyone was able to fix a similar problem please let me know. I just hope the save games work with the older version !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2010)

All the patches worked for me!!!!

weird!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2010)

Yup its got be somethign with the patches or expansion pack ro one of the DLCs . Because I just reverted back to the original install and now it works perfectly. I guess I wont be trying out Awakening anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 18, 2010)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh........when is RDR coming to PC? the anxiety is killing me.!!!!


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2010)

Completed Sequence 7 in AC2 .
now in a Assassin's Tomb where I've to solve a puzzle - you do it anyway today for sure


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Yup its got be somethign with the patches or expansion pack ro one of the DLCs . Because I just reverted back to the original install and now it works perfectly. I guess I wont be trying out Awakening anytime soon.



the game is good 45-60 hours. So, no need for any hasty hassles now. where are you any way?


----------



## varunb (May 18, 2010)

Currently playing BFBC2 & Left 4 dead 2...BFBC2 is fukin tough in multiplayer....firstly, the high ping & secondly, the presence of extremely pro players in the game. I am on Rank 2 right now & its tough getting atleast 10 kills in 1 match unless you are inside the tank or helicopter.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2010)

> the game is good 45-60 hours. So, no need for any hasty hassles now. where are you any way?


Denerim Also completed Nature of the beast . I'm doing all the side quests also so its taking a wee bit of time.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2010)

currently playin Onimusha 3:demon siege....but i m stucked in a puzzle....
of sun-moon-star....the right dragon head is really pissing me off....does anyboy has save file....


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> currently playin Onimusha 3:demon siege....but i m stucked in a puzzle....
> of sun-moon-star....the right dragon head is really pissing me off....does anyboy has save file....


never heard of it


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 18, 2010)

Heard that RDR is 20 hours long 

Ethan & Sunny - can you confirm this.


----------



## skippednote (May 18, 2010)

JOJO got GOW collection


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

^ Amazing...... Now, kick some God assess in  spartan style.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Heard that RDR is 20 hours long
> 
> Ethan & Sunny - can you confirm this.


GameTrailers video review? The main storyline may be that long, but I'm completing it along with any missions that I can find along the way. I pick up random missions, stranger missions, Bounty hunting and night watch. So this is adding more to my game length. 

I finally got bitten by Rattlesnake in an area near Perdido. Just when I thought there weren't any, I got bit by one. What a luck?  I proceeded to shoot it down and skin it. It's odd I couldn't notice any Rattlesnakes when I was in New Austin. I'm currently in Mexico. The graphics just keep on raising the bar.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 18, 2010)

i was watching some of the videos and the horse riding looks smooth but when it starts running faster the area seems to be moving in a weird manner, is it just in the video or gameplay is also like that.Area seems to be flying


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I finally got bitten by Rattlesnake in an area near Perdido. Just when I thought there weren't any, I got bit by one. What a luck?  I proceeded to shoot it down and skin it. It's odd I couldn't notice any Rattlesnakes when I was in New Austin. I'm currently in Mexico. The graphics just keep on raising the bar.


wow sounds cool
hey i watched a couple of gameplay trailers of this hot s#!t
what i want to know is aren't there many types of weapons
in all the trailers the player is using either a revolver or a rifle


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> i was watching some of the videos and the horse riding looks smooth but when it starts running faster the area seems to be moving in a weird manner, is it just in the video or gameplay is also like that.Area seems to be flying


Weird? how? Area flying? I didn't notice anything strange. I usually avoid horses for long trips and use camping for fast travel. For short, trips my stallion does the job. 



			
				piyush120290 said:
			
		

> wow sounds cool
> hey i watched a couple of gameplay trailers of this hot s#!t
> what i want to know is aren't there many types of weapons
> in all the trailers the player is using either a revolver or a rifle


This is the west and not Modern Warfare. You can't expect those high-tech fire power in here. This is a quote of weapons you'll have as per Rockstar network:


> Melee
> 
> * Lasso
> * Knife
> ...



Source: *www.rockstarnetwork.net/content.php?676-Weapons-of-RDR-(so-far)

I think this is more then enough artillery to take out an entire battalion of army.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

@ethan
hey those are quite enough
only in the trailer i saw just 2 guns...so i was kinda worried


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

One of my friends phoned me... He said, he got RDR from a local vendor for 150/- I will check it out tomorrow. May be, it will involve bring the console to my house and completing it. Lets see!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> One of my friends phoned me... He said, he got RDR from a local vendor for 150/- I will check it out tomorrow. May be, it will involve bring the console to my house and completing it. Lets see!


If it pans out, then you are in for a long ride.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 18, 2010)

^I've been a dreamer in my whole life. *sighs*

I got Lead & Gold BTW, it rocks! That's my current game. 'Til BC2 patch arrives.

@Etjan: Animations just like Ezio ridin' a horse?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2010)

> One of my friends phoned me... He said, he got RDR from a local vendor  for 150/- I will check it out tomorrow. May be, it will involve bring  the console to my house and completing it. Lets see!


buddy we know what kind of vendors sale legit games at rs150, so don't mention it. 



> JOJO got GOW collection


Thanks for mentioning it buddy. Just killed the hydra in GOW1. The game has the same brutal feeling as gow3 but gfx sucks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> buddy we know what kind of vendors sale legit games at rs150, so don't mention it.



And, what was that! I was just trying to tell he purchased a pirated copy for 150/- from a local vendor!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2010)

i know what you were trying to say. Everyone* out here is playing with a pirated copy of RDR.

*Subject differs from person to person and may change.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 18, 2010)

Try to talk this in any other forums and you would be thrashed


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

We all are crossing limits.. these days.Only few are exception... the thing is many members feel this as a home... thats why they talk like they are in any meet up.


And some body is reminding the forum rules now..!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Etjan: Animations just like Ezio ridin' a horse?


Riding a horse is actually better compared to Assassin's Creed, more realistic, I might say. It doesn't work on the principle that the horse can just gallop for endless hours, like in Assassin's Creed. Here, you have a stamina meter for the horse, so you should balance that in order for the horse to maintain a good speed and not tire it off. If you exhaust the horse it will stop abruptly or throw you off it. Plus as you progress, you get hold of better horses which have a good stamina bar. For example, I'm currently using a Stallion which was gifted to me by one of the game's character, Bonnie McFarlane. It has a better stamina meter compared to the standard horses. 

Also you can use your lasso and then enter into a mini balancing game to tame any horses. This is kind of like rodeo where you try to maintain your balance while the bull thrushes you madly. Cool huh?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2010)

> try to talk this in any other forums and you would be thrashed


ban me if i said something wrong. I only told the truth and you can't change that.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 18, 2010)

I was not referring you i was telling vamsi


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

telling that my friend got a pirated copy is a crime! and telling that downloading 12gb of LOTR is not a crime!!!  Point taken. 

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> ban me if i said something wrong. I only told the truth and you can't change that.



Take it easy.... and don't use taboos like BAN


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2010)

> I was not referring you i was telling vamsi


^I know quoting is boring for some people so please be more specific. If I offended you in some way i apologize. Your post was right after my post so i thought ........

Anyway reached Athens in GOW1. And mission 4 in Crysis Warhead.


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2010)

Guys check out some game glitch videos here 
*www.glitcher.net/grapple-glitches-glitch3437.htm


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

^^ Never knew about this kind of web site - thanks for sharing


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

BTW, Lost Planet 2 for pc released


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, Lost Planet 2 for pc released


When? It hasn't received a release date for PC yet.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> telling that my friend got a pirated copy is a crime! and telling that downloading 12gb of LOTR is not a crime!!!  Point taken.



I was showing off my internet speed nothing else.But your point of saying the pirated copies from local vendors instigate people to pirate


----------



## tarey_g (May 19, 2010)

Played a game after a very long time , Mirrors Edge. The game is different and a entirely new genre, entertaining .


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

hey guys listen...
any1 played *METRO 2033*?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> I was showing off my internet speed nothing else.But your point of saying the pirated copies from local vendors instigate people to pirate



I didn't knew, I have strong persuading skills.  Now, I can see the funny part 


Installed AC2. Playing BiB, this game is just awesome. 

OMG!!! RDR got 9.5 from gamespot. This surely is a GOTY contender.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

^^whats GOTY?


----------



## Ei8t (May 19, 2010)

Game4u confirmed receiving the batch of RDR on 22nd.... even Alfa doesnt have it now and dont know when will it arrive... if anyone gets a ps3 copy in Mumbai please let me know...


----------



## skippednote (May 19, 2010)

Goty= Game of the year


----------



## rkneo11 (May 19, 2010)

1. Lord of the rings: Battle for middle earth 2 with the Rise of the witch King expansion
2. BigFish Games' Return to Ravenhearst
3. And of course solitaire and hearts.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 19, 2010)

Game4U usually says that and then says stocks got delayed


----------



## skippednote (May 19, 2010)

Killed Vlad just now. Threw in the water and that earned me a Trophy 
GTA IV is fantastic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 19, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Killed Vlad just now. Threw in the water and that earned me a Trophy
> GTA IV is fantastic.


Wait till you start getting acquainted with more people, that's when the real fun begins.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2010)

*DAMN!* Medal of Honor and Bad Company 2 can eat sh*t! Just watched the Black Ops debut trailer and my head and eyes exploded. Now, this game's got everythin'! Destruction like BC2, real cut-scenes, not controllable cut-scenes, know what I mean? Cut-scenes like GTA IV & Crysis. Superb setting & the action seems to be more than that of MW2, TONS OF ACTION! Oh no. Another game came to bug me. Sh*t! I'm in love with Black Ops. THIS GAME WILL show what CALL OF DUTY IS!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2010)

^
You need a break.


----------



## skippednote (May 19, 2010)

Just found out that we could aim down the sight using R3 while playing KZ2 MP
Is this feature in SP as well??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^whats GOTY?



Game Of The Year. will be awarded by many websites and critics. But industry standard is... GOTY in DICE annual summit,which will be conducted by AIAS.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2010)

> *DAMN!* Medal of Honor and Bad Company 2 can eat sh*t! Just  watched the Black Ops debut trailer and my head and eyes exploded. Now,  this game's got everythin'! Destruction like BC2, real cut-scenes, not  controllable cut-scenes, know what I mean? Cut-scenes like GTA IV &  Crysis. Superb setting & the action seems to be more than that of  MW2, TONS OF ACTION! Oh no. Another game came to bug me. Sh*t! I'm in  love with Black Ops. THIS GAME WILL show what CALL OF DUTY IS!
> __________________


"Never judge a book by its cover" similarly you should never judge a game by its trailer or screenshot. So give it a rest and wait for the demos and stuff then make you impatient mind.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




> any1 played *METRO 2033*?


Yeah i finished it weeks ago. The game is like stalker and is awesome specially the story and gameplay elements.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2010)

Playing Mario 64 on my old N64.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2010)

^You lucky ...... Darn! I got no words for ye. BTW, installed GTA IV.

@jojo: OK. Impatient goddarn mind, mine.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 19, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *DAMN!* Medal of Honor and Bad Company 2 can eat sh*t! Just watched the Black Ops debut trailer and my head and eyes exploded. Now, this game's got everythin'! Destruction like BC2, real cut-scenes, not controllable cut-scenes, know what I mean? Cut-scenes like GTA IV & Crysis. Superb setting & the action seems to be more than that of MW2, TONS OF ACTION! Oh no. Another game came to bug me. Sh*t! I'm in love with Black Ops. THIS GAME WILL show what CALL OF DUTY IS!




really not interested in Black Ops, I felt like treyarch just took all the epic moments in MW2 and pushed them up a little...
MOH can eat sh*t ???..dude u serious??, i have to say the whole COD series has to eat sh*t when MOH releases!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2010)

^I got hyper, as usual.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Crysis II and Mafia II


----------



## cyborg47 (May 19, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I got hyper, as usual.



I understand!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2010)

Acquired Zeus Bolt in GOW1. The game is awesome. Now i'm understanding the story of Kratos bit by bit. The game is awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I got hyper, as usual.



I don't call that hyper.. thats a damn way of going nutfuk or smoking a pot. Seriously.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2010)

^LOLz! 

Yeah, I smoked ganja!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2010)

^nice. Now your real side is coming to the view. I had a feeling you were umm... different. 
Now going to rescue the Oracle in GOW1.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 19, 2010)

About to complete GOW 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2010)

@jojo: Yeah, I just did it again.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2010)

Saved the oracle. Now to find that Pandora's Box. Wait i need to go to sleep now. See ya guys tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2010)

Installed Batman: Arkham Asylum again. Time to visit the good ol' Arkham.  Also installed CoD MW and MW2. Haven't finished either, so, I'll be on to it for the next few days.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> When? It hasn't received a release date for PC yet.



follow this link 

*games.gamepressure.com/

Under *Games Available Now* Lost Planet 2 is listed 

Take a look at the game info page :

*games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=13302

=================================================

BTW, Completed sequence 8 in AC2


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 20, 2010)

Will be playing Split Second on PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2010)

topgear said:


> follow this link
> 
> *games.gamepressure.com/
> 
> ...


It's not available for pre-order anywhere. Even VGreleases states that it has released, but it's not. It had been pushed to a fall release by Capcom.

Link: *news.bigdownload.com/2010/03/26/capcom-officially-confirms-lost-planet-2-pc-port-coming-this-fa/


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 20, 2010)

^ Done with RDR ?


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2010)

Finished both Mass Effect 1 and 2. ME1 had a very good story but had it's irritants in gameplay like the stupid moonbuggy.

Ethan said ME2 would blow me off this planet (am currently posting from close to the Omega 4 relay).

The story couldn't have been better. I played at casual difficulty and anytime I attempted to blast my way past anything, I ended up dead or with very low health. The only irritant in ME2 was the mining thing, I got pissed off trying to upgrade the Normandy.

I managed to get the best ending, which made it even better, my Paragon meter had filled itself up. 

Thanks for recommending Ethan_Hunt. Enjoyed the game to the fullest. Waiting for ME3.

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't call that hyper.. thats a damn way of going nutfuk or smoking a pot. Seriously.



  

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------

I want to buy the Collector's Edition of Mass Effect 2, which is for Rs. 2899 at intencity. Sadly, I am not the one making the financial calls yet. Sometimes I wish I had chosen to work instead of applying for postgraduation.  Right now, I have about 5k of my own money saved up from grants by various relatives over about 3 months. The only thing I purchased was a Microsoft mouse (Rs. 375). Can't get myself to justify any purchase.

The first thing I will do when I have some cash of my own will be to buy some of these games which I have loved so much. Bioware will make quite a bit of money it seems.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2010)

Krow said:


> Finished both Mass Effect 1 and 2. ME1 had a very good story but had it's irritants in gameplay like the stupid moonbuggy.
> 
> Ethan said ME2 would blow me off this planet (am currently posting from close to the Omega 4 relay).
> 
> ...


Well, I'll be damned. How did you complete it so fast? Did you go on a gaming marathon? 

I got one of the most depressing ending, but will start ME3 with whatever is left of my crew. Either you're natural to RPG titles or very lucky. I'm guessing it's the former. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> ^ Done with RDR ?


Nope. Game completion stats are close to 50%, however I think there is still one more section of the map which I have yet to unlock. I think it's West Elizabeth. I am close to the completion of _Nuevo Paraiso_ section of the map. So there is still a lot of main story missions left.

'The Great Mexican Train Robbery' was an awesome mission. _Viva La Revolución!_ 

The dialogues are superb. I remember one in particular which made me laugh quite hard.

Mexican Captain to Marston "The colonel needs a maid. A woman he can't f*ck. _De Santa_ is that Woman."

For those wondering who De Santa is, he is the Captain of a Mexican Army and right hand man of Colonel Allende. The above joke was made by another Captain with whom we ride towards one of our mission. The joke was made because De Santa is known for his "gay-ish" behaviour and doesn't really contribute to commanding the Army. There are lots more dialogues, but you actually need to play the game to experience it. Sometimes riding shotgun with NPC's is dam fun.


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well, I'll be damned. How did you complete it so fast? Did you go on a gaming marathon?
> 
> I got one of the most depressing ending, but will start ME3 with whatever is left of my crew. Either you're natural to RPG titles or very lucky. I'm guessing it's the former.



One hell of a gaming marathon it was! Clocked about 16 hours on ME and 29h 38m on ME2. Completed all character loyalty missions on ME2, which is something I wouldn't usually bother myself with. In these few days I have been gaming crazy.

This is what good games do to four months of gaming exile.

Vamsi gave me an important hint right at the start, so it helped me a lot in the final mission. Otherwise, well, I once played this RPG called Shade, I got a depressing ending to that game. I got really angry with that game. Since then, I make my choices carefully. To understand how to make the most Paragon choices, I created about 110 saves on ME1. The formula is very simple.

ME1 - Max out your charm skill meter. Many times you will get that blue dialogue choice. That is the best choice.

ME2 - Try to fill your Paragon meter by doing good/kind deeds. That unlocks a lot of blue coloured dialogue choices. Good/kind deeds include saving lives wherever possible, helping any needy, showing empathy, etc. The bad choices usually involve being rude, killing off characters, etc. Only one block in my renegade meter had filled.

I hate the depressing endings in games where one has a choice, so I make my choices very carefully.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2010)

You should see the other side of the game too.. called Renegade. And should do everything that you haven't done because of your 'wannabe good man' strategy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2010)

People, I got a situation here. I got legit EFLC from a noob friend of mine. He gave me the key (yes, HE GAVE ME! ) and 2 DVDs. I installed, activated with that key [poor b*stard ], created RGSC a/c. But, I don't have the DVD to play . 

_*Edited by FilledVoid- Dont bother fixing the message to what it was . *_


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2010)

Do not tread down this path for it will lead to misery. Although I don't condemn people for piracy, the rules are kind of clear cut.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, here is the screenshot comparison of Red Dead Redemtion between PS3 and the X360 version. 

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=21355476&postcount=704


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Game Of The Year. will be awarded by many websites and critics. But industry standard is... GOTY in DICE annual summit,which will be conducted by AIAS.


will u inform me during the event?
or u can post the date


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the screenshot comparison of Red Dead Redemtion between PS3 and the X360 version.
> 
> *www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=21355476&postcount=704



Did saw some days back actually while playing its hardly noticeable since PS3 does not have rough edges which 360 has.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the screenshot comparison of Red Dead Redemtion between PS3 and the X360 version.
> 
> *www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=21355476&postcount=704


wow...360 looks better than ps3 here


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2010)

RDR in those screenshots looks like...I don't have the appropriate adjective so I'll settle with 'bullcrap'. Believe me guys, I'm playing it on my plasma and it looks at least 10x better than those screenshots probably taken on some age old CRT with damaged tubes.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2010)

Ezio came to me people, you know what, Ezio came to me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2010)

^
Yeah and I just came out of the Animus. I see the HTML code in my browser. Oh the bleeding effect! I got the Eagle Vision!


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2010)

Got Altair's Armor and completed sequence 9 in AC2


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

Record Pre-orders for RDR

*www.ukpressreleases.co.uk/Red-Dead-Redemption-sets-Pre-Order-Record-Sales-on-Amazon~123.htm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 21, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> will u inform me during the event?
> or u can post the date



That was over  in February. 

Follow the link to see the winners and nominees,

*www.interactive.org/awards/annual_awards.asp?idAward=2010


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 21, 2010)

Started playing Assassins Creed II on my bro's pc.. And its freaking awesome!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2010)

Got the "Kratos marble collection"silver trophy for collection all the gordon eyes. The temple of Pandora is a very long level.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That was over  in February.
> 
> Follow the link to see the winners and nominees,
> 
> *www.interactive.org/awards/annual_awards.asp?idAward=2010


damn!!!
so i'll have to w8 for next year
thanks for the link


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

Finally Completed GOW 3 last night.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2010)

I'm enjoying Dragon Age Origins at the moment. Doing all side quests. The story is definitely great and the quests are long enough to keep any hardcore RPG fan engaged. However I noticed one thing it seems that once you hit a certain level then its all about sending a whole hoarde of enemies rather than one or two with a boss etc. But then again that really isn't much of a problem. 

There are some issues with the PC version especially if you intend on installing the patches. It seems that 1.03 is buggy as hell and installing it is enough to break your install. I have the expansion Awakebning and Ill probably try it after I finish origins which is still a long way to go. 

Currently UNifying all the races to fight agaisnt the Darkspawn. I've got the support of the Mages, Elves and Redcliffe folk so far. Doing Dwarves part now. 

On the other side IM so eager to try out Witcjer though I think Ill wait till I have finished this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2010)

Got the soundtrack for RDR. I particularly wanted to listen to a track called "Far Away" performed my Joze Gonzalez. It starts when we first arrive in Mexico in the game. Very beautiful song.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

OFF-TOPIC:not regarding games

its a must watch for everyone*
dont miss it*

*www.tomshardware.com/pictures...-Creation.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

Already Got RDR OST and also Heavy Rain OST both are awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> I'm enjoying Dragon Age Origins at the moment. Doing all side quests. The story is definitely great and the quests are long enough to keep any hardcore RPG fan engaged. However I noticed one thing it seems that once you hit a certain level then its all about sending a whole hoarde of enemies rather than one or two with a boss etc. But then again that really isn't much of a problem.
> 
> There are some issues with the PC version especially if you intend on installing the patches. It seems that 1.03 is buggy as hell and installing it is enough to break your install. I have the expansion Awakebning and Ill probably try it after I finish origins which is still a long way to go.
> 
> ...



No wonder the game got 9.5.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got the soundtrack for RDR. I particularly wanted to listen to a track called "Far Away" performed my Joze Gonzalez. It starts when we first arrive in Mexico in the game. Very beautiful song.



Yeah, that song was very melodious. What's your completion by the way? I haven't played it for 2 days so, I'm on 30% only,


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

Sunny did you tried Blur , Is it better than Split Second ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah, that song was very melodious. What's your completion by the way? I haven't played it for 2 days so, I'm on 30% only,


My completion is at 58%. But I still have 15 more storyline missions to complete in New Elizabeth. I'm done with New Austin and Mexico. I killed 3 bears while up in the snowy hills of Tall Trees area.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

PS3 copies are coming this Monday , its going to be fun


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Sunny did you tried Blur , Is it better than Split Second ?



Nope, I didn't. Don't plan on getting it either. Racing games aren't my type.


----------



## Ei8t (May 21, 2010)

^ Where?? Alfa?? Coz I just called up game4u and they say that the game has not yet been released.... it will be available my month's end.. previously they told me that they'll receive the orders by saturday... dont know what game4u is up to they dont even know when the games are releasing....


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Nope, I didn't. Don't plan on getting it either. Racing games aren't my type.


i dont play racing games too
but im gonna give it at try
its trailers are mindblowing

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Sunny did you tried Blur , Is it better than Split Second ?


i've seen the trailers of both the games
SS seems to be monotonous to me

but Blur is the real hot stuff
u should definitely give it at try
ok...did u played the game "karmageddon"?
Blur is just the advanced version of that sans living beings


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Yeah and I just came out of the Animus. I see the HTML code in my browser. Oh the bleeding effect! I got the Eagle Vision!



LAWLZ! 

I hate racin' games without official cars, like Splint/Second. It has fictional names with official cars' design, but Blur has official names and cars. But nothin' beats NFS! Come on, Criterion! F1 '10, Codies!


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

Are there any achievements one can achieve in RDR?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2010)

Yo sunny did you try out POP The Forgotten Sands? 

Anyway finished the Caves and Passages of Madness. Saw a video and now I know how Ares tricked Kratos.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2010)

^
Yeah, I did. Nothing great, just the usual platforming and sword fighting. I don't see a good story either.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 21, 2010)

Is the platforming better than AC II (tombs section)


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

My left hand is pretty useless now. Almost broke it. Story is: was pretty agitated today, so installed Street Fighter IV. Couldn't get past level 4 with Ryu, was no good with other characters. In the process, almost broke my keyboard too. I have no clue how I managed to do the ultra combo about 6 times. Buttons mashed, fingers too. Very tough game for me, even at easy difficulty. Uninstalling.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2010)

Completed sequence 10 and 11 in AC2 - I'm loving this game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> My left hand is pretty useless now. Almost broke it. Story is: was pretty agitated today, so installed Street Fighter IV. Couldn't get past level 4 with Ryu, was no good with other characters. In the process, almost broke my keyboard too. I have no clue how I managed to do the ultra combo about 6 times. Buttons mashed, fingers too. Very tough game for me, even at easy difficulty. Uninstalling.



Don't haste. I was like that in tekken in my first session. I chose King and it almost took me 2 hours to complete 10 fights. Just go to practice mode, see the command buttons, practice those commands for 30mins, then see the difference. Street Fighter is a brilliant game.. but i haven't got hang of it yet.. coz, of the tekken, when ever i play a arcade fighter, weather it is completely defensive games like Viruta Fighter and Stance Shifting games like SoulCalibur.. i don't feel them as engaging as tekken even though they are. 

Time is all you need. And don't mash the buttons. It is not that kind of game. Give Tekken, SoulCalibur to any noob and some times they will make the average players cry. Thanks to button mashing. The Strategy of them is.. Mash the buttons, hope for the best.

Street Fighter, Virtua Fighter are kinda different. Getting hang of few comobs is a must to survive. Button mashing is not going to take you any where.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 22, 2010)

Sunny - Try out Super Mario Galaxy 2 Wii , it got perfect 10 from gamespot.


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

@ vamsi: VF2 was one of my favourite, although I could never figure out how to make Akira do his special moves. I was good with all other characters. I used to play with Jacky, he was so fast and strong as well. Then there was Lion, who used to fight like some snake. I could go on endlessly, it was the only game where you could push your opponent out of the ring to win instantly.

SF IV needs a lot of patience. My hand is still strained. I am not going to play this game anytime soon. I have a couple of entrance exams coming up. Need to have pain-free body parts.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 22, 2010)

Crysis 2 

*gamingbolt.com/2010/05/20/new-cryengine-2-project-will-blow-you-away-visually/?pid=59


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> SF IV needs a lot of patience. My hand is still strained. I am not going to play this game anytime soon. I have a couple of entrance exams coming up. Need to have pain-free body parts.


You sure picked the wrong tool for the game. A keyboard is not meant for this game. This game was built for one of those arcade sticks. I tried this game both with the keyboard and the 360 controller, but it's extremely difficult to execute those combos.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 22, 2010)

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/4573/screenshot2010052211040.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And so it has ended  .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2010)

So, KZ3's gonna be here soon. The most hyped game of '10, for sure!


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You sure picked the wrong tool for the game. A keyboard is not meant for this game. This game was built for one of those arcade sticks. I tried this game both with the keyboard and the 360 controller, but it's extremely difficult to execute those combos.



Just what I figured. Time to move on. I saw the fightstick in a showoff thread on TE. It is HUGE!


@F-V What is that?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 22, 2010)

> @F-V What is that?


Dragon Age : Origins where the Warden gets to kill the Final Boss.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2010)

Yo, Etjan, which's bigger? RDR's map or Liberty City?


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Dragon Age : Origins where the Warden gets to kill the Final Boss.



I thought it was the scene with the fate of the Blood Mage. 

Congratulations on completing one awesome game from BioWare.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2010)

Actually, analog controller will work just fine for SF4. But again.. there are many players who aced it in the keyboard itself. Its just device of your interest and with which you have spent more time.

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




topgear said:


> Completed sequence 10 and 11 in AC2 - I'm loving this game



what about glyphs? I solved 10 of 'em. But failed to find rest of the two.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> I thought it was the scene with the fate of the Blood Mage.
> 
> Congratulations on completing one awesome game from BioWare.


Im far from finishing it . I intend on doing all of their DLCs (Quest story based ones not the gear addons) and then awakening . However you could basically nail everything in the game with two mages configured right. Although yes the story is definitely good enough to keep you engaged for a long time. Not to mention those choices you make drastically can alter the game .


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, Etjan, which's bigger? RDR's map or Liberty City?


 
Your hype and Florence


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2010)

Finished GOW1. What an awesome game! The only hack'n'slash game with an epic story. Now its time for GOW2. 

Tried out LOTR Conquest and its a spit in the name of Hack'n'Slash, pathetic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2010)

@dinjo: Now, was it necessary, buggah?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, Etjan, which's bigger? RDR's map or Liberty City?


I'd say both are pretty huge, but area wise, I think RDR is huge. It combines 3 territories; New Austin, Nuevo Paraiso & West Elizabeth. Each of them are pretty big.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2010)

Reached the island, probably the island of the Sisters of Fate, after a long ride on a flying Pegasus. The game is getting a little boring because I've played too much GOW lately. Thinking of playing it later.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2010)

^
I had exactly the same feeling when I was rushing through the God of War collection. You seem to get bored with GoW 2 after having experienced the epicness of GoW 1. It seems to get interesting towards the end though. I'm not really proud of myself for this but I used walkthroughs to get past GoW 2 quickly to get to GoW 3.  

Resumed RDR, reached 40% completion. The game just gets better, doesn't it!


----------



## tarey_g (May 22, 2010)

Completed Mirrors Edge, awesome game  . 
I hope RDR makes to PC soon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 23, 2010)

> ^
> I had exactly the same feeling when I was rushing through the God of War  collection. You seem to get bored with GoW 2 after having experienced  the epicness of GoW 1. It seems to get interesting towards the end  though. I'm not really proud of myself for this but I used walkthroughs  to get past GoW 2 quickly to get to GoW 3.


GOW2 has some strange puzzles so I'm also using walk through wherever  necessary. Alas! I cannot stop as it is a borrowed copy of my friend. So  I will have to finish it asap and return it. Anyway got the head of  some fat ugly ***** last night that turns things to Gordon stone. Now to  proceed with Kratos' epic adventure......


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2010)

That Lady is Medusa.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> GOW2 has some strange puzzles so I'm also using walk through wherever  necessary. Alas! I cannot stop as it is a borrowed copy of my friend. So  I will have to finish it asap and return it. Anyway got the head of  some fat ugly ***** last night that turns things to Gordon stone. Now to  proceed with Kratos' epic adventure......



I'm not trying to make a point here. But fans of HL would be pissed off here.. if you type Gorgon as Gordon.

It derives from the Greek word *gorgós*, which means "dreadful."  While descriptions of Gorgons vary across Greek literature, the term  commonly refers to any of three sisters who had hair of living, venomous  snakes, and a horrifying gaze that turned those who beheld it to stone.  Traditionally, while two of the Gorgons were immortal, Stheno and  Euryale,  their sister Medusa was not, and was slain by the mythical hero Perseus.

-wikipedia

We will kill Medusa in Gow1 and will obtain Medusa's head from Aphrodite. While, in GoW2 we will kill Eurayle and will get Eurayl's head.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 23, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> That Lady is Medusa.


Nope, it's not Medusa. In God of War II, It's Euryale.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 23, 2010)

Ok Started out on Witcher and I did have numerous Graphical issues  . However I was able to solve it by forcing AA settings from Catalyst Control Center . It seems to be a common issue for 16:10 monitors . 

The combat is rather strange and the alchemy is a bit hard to understand I guess but IM getting used to it. Story definitely looks good so far . Its just a matter of tiem till I get used to it ! 

Anyone else on Witcher? I'm thinking of restarting with medium difficulty rather than Hard :X


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Nope, it's not Medusa. In God of War II, It's Euryale.



That's the one in the boss fight. I thought he was talking about the regular Medusa.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 23, 2010)

> I'm not trying to make a point here. But fans of HL would be pissed off here.. if you type Gorgon as Gordon.


I know. sorry. Those greek names are really hard to remember. I hate Hl anyway.;-D



> Nope, it's not Medusa. In God of War II, It's Euryale.


yes you are right. I killed Euryale last night. 
Killed Perseus a while ago. GOW is EPIC. 
Hope you guys don't mind a little show off:-
*card.mmos.com/psn/profile/jo/j/jojothedragon/card.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> That's the one in the boss fight. I thought he was talking about the regular Medusa.



No.. regular chicks should be termed as Gorgons. There was only one Medusa. The one we killed in initial stages of God of War. The others are just other gorgons.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2010)

Are the duels in RDR as great as they were in CoJ: BiB? That was the most superb thing I've ever seen in a game. 

Now, I wish I had KZ2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2010)

^
No they aren't. CoJ:BiB duels were much better and much more tense.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> No.. regular chicks should be termed as Gorgons. There was only one Medusa. The one we killed in initial stages of God of War. The others are just other gorgons.



I didn't really care back then. All we gotta do is rip their heads off, don't we? Kick some mythological creatures' ass and pwn Zeus. That's what I did in GoW 2.


----------



## Ei8t (May 23, 2010)

RDR is taking forever to reach Mumbai.... If anyone gets a copy pls let me know.... tried Alfa, Origin, Landmark & Game4u but none is sure when they'll receive their batch...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 24, 2010)

Got the Atlas Quake last night. *Yawn**Goes to study table*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2010)

Devil May Cry 4......


----------



## Krow (May 24, 2010)

Tried DMC3 and DMC4, didn't like either. Without a controller, it seems difficult to play, especially with the weird gravity defying jumping, et all. Honestly, I did not like the camera angle in the game. If it were always behind Dante, then I would have had some fun, but it keeps static and I had to keep pressing one button to get it behind Dante. Besides, I got bored with the combat, really not my type of a game.

Elder Scrolls 4: Well, I couldn't enjoy it much till now. The First Person view is unsettling to me. I just can't get used to it. 

*Split/Second*: Initial impressions are well, not great. Burnout Paradise was much more fun. The graphics are not that good, the fonts used, the small icons for saving, loading,etc , the way they write Split Second, the shards of glass, all that looks sub-par. They did not pay much attention to making all that look more polished. I raced, all that slowing down when a car crashes nearby, the racing in general feels crude and unpolished. i am not liking it much as of now. I will keep at it, but I don't think I am going to play the entire game.

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Waiting for Blur.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

^^BLUR will be a killer one(better than SS)

and i too played DMC3 special edition
the story was engaging but without controller,the combat system seemed to be shitty

DANTE-one arrogant guy

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

*is there any final fantasy game for PC?*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 24, 2010)

Finally completed the main storyline of Red Dead Redemption (or at least I think so). The ending is totally WTF? To be honest, I'm confused if the game has ended or not. I didn't see any credits roll, indicating the game has ended. I won't disclose the story, but the end is totally insane.

EDIT: There you go. Got the ending, had to fix one loose end and the credits rolled in.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 24, 2010)

Time for me to watch the end scene in youtube.

Ei8t - Alfa is expecting the game by today evening


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

*is there any final fantasy game for PC?*


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Time for me to watch the end scene in youtube.
> 
> Ei8t - Alfa is expecting the game by today evening



Why do you even play the game? Read the wiki and watch the ending on Youtube. You did that with Assassin's Creed 2 also. What's the point of watching the ending before playing the game?


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 24, 2010)

That's when you know how good is the game and its replay value.


----------



## Ei8t (May 24, 2010)

@ dinjo_jo

I just called Alfa and they are still not sure when they'll get the game.... Your source of info??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2010)

Dinjo, no offense, it's official, ye'r weirder than me.

Black Ops is gonna be EPIC! Period.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 24, 2010)

Ei8t - They will not give any info on phone it was a personal visit when the guy told me to wait till Monday evening,

Geek - Its a bleeding effect


----------



## achtung (May 24, 2010)

Nolf - 2
a spy in harm's way


----------



## AmarinderPalSinghSaggoo (May 24, 2010)

Hello Patriot please can u tell me min sys req for METAL GEAR SOLID 4 :GUNS OF PATRIOT!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 24, 2010)

> Hello Patriot please can u tell me min sys req for METAL GEAR SOLID 4  :GUNS OF PATRIOT!!!


AFAIK MGS4 is only for ps3.


----------



## AmarinderPalSinghSaggoo (May 24, 2010)

hI bassam904 					 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_online.gif I am playing _DARK SECTOR_(PC VERSION) on HARD  difficulty!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2010)

Sh*t, O sh*t!

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/124.jpg
That hand and that gun makes me go future!

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/222.jpg
Darn! I could/can climb that! C'mon Crytek!

*www.gamersmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/442.jpg
Wheeee! I can see my leg!

*installs Crysis again*


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 24, 2010)

I'll be getting Crysis 2 on consoles.


----------



## Sambhav (May 24, 2010)

Games list goes on:
I Loove Burnout Paradise,DA origins and FIFA 09.
Exams just got over. Going to miss sleep to complete all these awesome games. Going mad

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

sorry, missed RE 5


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2010)

@ geek..the sniper looks kicka$$ isnt it??


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

Split Second is turning out to be a hell lot of fun. However, the useless motin blur while drifting or when too many cars are around is annoying. Another irritant is the AI. I am on Episode 5 now, playing the elite race. There are these two AI guys called Raptor and Vixen. No matter how hard I try, I just can't get close to them. I have played that race at least 20 times now, just to try for numero uno position.

Once, I got really close to them, like about 2 seconds off them. Then I drove around a curve and they are gone! Poof! How the hell does that happen? No matter how many times I blow up the others, they are always less than 2 seconds behind me. AI is really bad here. I mean, I understand that the game won't be as much fun if you did not have someone ahead of you to blow up, but this is a little too much. The car you have doesn't matter, there is not much of a difference in the handling of any car. Also, lack of a nitrous boost makes getting away from split second opponents difficult (of course Black Rock wants you to blow them up). All the hardwork done for going ahead is negated by crappy AI, who will always catch up! 

That being said, this game is a lot of fun. Destruction of environment and as a result the cars has never been so much fun (not even in Demolition Racer  ).


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2010)

Krow said:


> Split Second is turning out to be a hell lot of fun. However, the useless motin blur while drifting or when too many cars are around is annoying. Another irritant is the AI. I am on Episode 5 now, playing the elite race. There are these two AI guys called Raptor and Vixen. No matter how hard I try, I just can't get close to them. I have played that race at least 20 times now, just to try for numero uno position.
> 
> Once, I got really close to them, like about 2 seconds off them. Then I drove around a curve and they are gone! Poof! How the hell does that happen? No matter how many times I blow up the others, they are always less than 2 seconds behind me. AI is really bad here. I mean, I understand that the game won't be as much fun if you did not have someone ahead of you to blow up, but this is a little too much. The car you have doesn't matter, there is not much of a difference in the handling of any car. Also, lack of a nitrous boost makes getting away from split second opponents difficult (of course Black Rock wants you to blow them up). All the hardwork done for going ahead is negated by crappy AI, who will always catch up!
> 
> That being said, this game is a lot of fun. Destruction of environment and as a result the cars has never been so much fun (not even in Demolition Racer  ).



hey krow...how to quit ti main menu in Burnout paradise....i was told 
press F2 or F1 twice..but it does not shows the quit options...i have to quit
it thru task manager.??pls help....

one more thing the city is so big where to go where 2 start race is confusing....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2010)

f1 and f2 is used to cycle between the pause menu items.

Assuming that you are on default controls, press f2 two times.. after you press esc. key. You'll be shown the menu card with the name "Under The Hood" here you can adjust the video, audio settings. Choose "Save&quit" to exit to windows. and choose "back to main menu" to get back to the main menu.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 25, 2010)

May be i wasted my bandwidth on Split Second.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> @ geek..the sniper looks kicka$$ isnt it??



You bet. It'll rock E3 for sure, err.... maybe no, 'cause there's the most hyped game, Killzone 3, at E3. [It'll surely be hyped to kingdom come] 

You PS3 fanboys, check out KZ3 screens: IGN.com
I hate jetpacks. So, I hate Halo. 

I fear that Nomad ain't got a chance?


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> May be i wasted my bandwidth on Split Second.


Did you play the game? 


I googled the problems of split second and I am glad to know that I am not the only one facing these problems. One guy over at IGN has a problem at finishing 1st in the Elite Race of Episode 5, just where I am stuck.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2010)

Killed the first two sisters of fate in GOW2. Not much left now. Should be done with it soon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2010)

Got Split/second. Played couple of races. And i have to admit that i am a bit disappointed. I thought i could design the demolition.. like, selecting which way the opponent will blow up. Like releasing a loaded crane from the top, destroying a hording nearby, like that. But sad to know that game takes care of how to blow him. And we are only able to select which car to blow up. And that too.. not all the time. Only at selected places. And big NOOOOO... thing is, lack of N2O. Lets see, if it gets any better than this.


----------



## skippednote (May 25, 2010)

KZ3 is Phuc@#$ awesome guys. My friend working with the Guerrilla_Games had send me a Gameplay Video Link. Better Gun, Better AI, Better Atmosphere and Phuc@$%# awesome graphics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2010)

^I'll die for sure.

No, I'm dyin' right now. Can't hold on much of it.....


----------



## skippednote (May 25, 2010)

@NGeek Same Happens to me whenever i come across PC games.We both are in the same boat of different Platform.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2010)

^Good to know.  

Currently playin' EFLC. It's darn awesome as usual. Came across a guy...... 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080182-3.jpg
Had a fist-fight with him and kicked him in his melons! 

And MP's great too. If there are more players it's more funnier than BC2! Especially Free Mode.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080216-3.jpg
Way up in Liberty City.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080268-3.jpg
I'ma gon die!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080317-3.jpg
Nope. Darn funny! 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080354-3.jpg
Givin' a guy a ride. 

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98080374-3.jpg
LC at night. Mmmm.... yummy!


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 25, 2010)

bassam - Where is the video link


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2010)

*whats EFLC*?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2010)

^Episodes From Liberty City.

*MUST WATCH! RDR VID.*

Darn! My stomach's achin' to kingdom come!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Episodes From Liberty City.
> 
> *MUST WATCH! RDR VID.*
> 
> ...


fking coooool
that video man!!
lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2010)

^ writing full name is against the EULA.

@geek, what are your settings and your FPS?


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 25, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Episodes From Liberty City.
> 
> *MUST WATCH! RDR VID.*
> 
> ...



They are aliens


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2010)

Completed AC 2 

Started Playing Splinter Cell Conviction ( 2nd Priority )

Started Playing The Saboteur from saved files of mine - it was lagging a lot on xp x64 so installed it on xp x86 with all latest drivers, game patch and new version of Dx and voila it is now running without any lag with all settings set to high @ 1280*1024 

Started playing Metro 2033 - Now on Chapter 4


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 26, 2010)

^Metro 2033 has one of the best sci-fi stories I've ever seen.

Completed GOW2.The last sister of fate was the ugliest bi**h I have ever come across in GOW series .And that is the end of GOW Collections. Both GOW1 and GOW2 are,....what do you expect me to say? We all know that GOW is the best brutal hack'n'slash game with a epic story ever.T


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 26, 2010)

Replaying AC 2 and reached Sequence 5


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2010)

DMC4 now on mission 7....got Devil Trigger.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 26, 2010)

playing *FALLOUT 3* for the third time..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 26, 2010)

^F3 is damn addictive. I completed it two times. Now i'm dwnlding Elder Scrolls Oblivion. I hope it delivers the same awesome experience as F3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ writing full name is against the EULA.
> 
> @geek, what are your settings and your FPS?



Err.... will let you know soon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 26, 2010)

I'm replying For NVIDIAGEEK to Vamshikrishna:-
GTA EFLC Settings:-

Everything in Hign except texture quality
View Distance - 19
Detail Distance - 12
Vehicle Density - 16
And getting FPS:- 37-50.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

Tried out Splinter Cell Double agent. The controls are bugging me badly. I may even delete it in the next few hours.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2010)

tell me a hack & slash game having lots of gore just like GOW...in PC


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

^Ninja Blade:- Gorey
Mini ninjas:- Kiddo hack'n'slash.


----------



## varunb (May 27, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Metro 2033 has one of the best sci-fi stories I've ever seen.



I agree. I completed this game like a month ago & I can say that game's graphics are of top notch but the game is heavily unoptimised for PC. Apart from that, the lack of ammo & gas masks turned out to be a big dud so ultimately I had to resort to unlimited ammo & gas mask cheats to clear certain maps. All in all, the game is scary.

Right now, I am waiting for friday to come so that I can go watch the Sands of Time movie.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> tell me a hack & slash game having lots of gore just like GOW...in PC


DMC 4 and Darksiders is coming next month


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> DMC 4 and Darksiders is coming next month



i dnt knw about Darksiders...but DMC4 doesnt have gore...in it.....
for consoles i know but for PC i m looking for one...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> i dnt knw about Darksiders...but DMC4 doesnt have gore...in it.....
> for consoles i know but for PC i m looking for one...


X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

^Yeah. XM:W is awesome. Although this game does not have much gore compared to GOW but its very good. NO H'N'S GAME HAS AS MUCH GORE AS GOW TILL NOW.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2010)

Gore!! please... no game can compete with Manhunt in terms of gore.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

^Yeah, i played that game myself. Manhunt has gore but lack of grafics detailing leave it censored but GOW on the other hand gives high textured gores which makes the gore totally gore full.


----------



## techpro_bunty (May 27, 2010)

Finished Prison Break: Conspiracy yesterday. Started playing Lost: Via Domus. Felt dizzy. Quit it for ever. Bad job UBiSoft. Going to downlaod Blur.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2010)

Currently playing:
Red Dead Redemption [Xbox 360] 47% done.
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands [Xbox 360] Pretty decent game. Going to complete it. Almost halfway through.
Kllzone 2 [PS3] Once in a while.

Max Payne [PC] Completed Chapter 1: The American Dream. On chapter 2 right now.
Mafia [PC] Just started.

Playing some old classics I missed out on.


----------



## DigitCritic (May 27, 2010)

Has any one played the latest DLC of Dragon Age Origins ? The Chronicles of Darkspawn or something... !

One more thing , if anyone is interested in modding stuff or has modded an item in the game then please let me know.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 27, 2010)

*cdn1.gamepro.com/article_img/gamepro/215275-1.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

^nice pic.
Anyone tried out blur yet?


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

^Obtaining it.

Split Second... meh... Average game overall.

Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion - I quit. :'( First Person view games are not my cup of tea. Sorry Beth.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2010)

Saved Sasha and completed the Level Child in Metro 2033 - it's now time to again to the surface


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^Obtaining it.
> 
> Split Second... meh... Average game overall.
> 
> Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion - I quit. :'( First Person view games are not my cup of tea. Sorry Beth.



just scroll the mouse down. It is like F3. Has both First Person and Third person look.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 28, 2010)

360 controller button prompts are not visible in PC version which is pathetic


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Yeah. XM:W is awesome. Although this game does not have much gore compared to GOW but its very good. NO H'N'S GAME HAS AS MUCH GORE AS GOW TILL NOW.



Ya i have seen GOW & GOW3....& it has huge amount of gore in it.....


even NInja Gaiden 2 has lots of gore..errrrrrrrrrrr..but dats Console.....

i havent seen ninja blade......


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 28, 2010)

Killer 


*media.vandal.net/m/12045/2010527202537_6.jpg


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> 360 controller button prompts are not visible in PC version which is pathetic


WTH are you talking about?  Be clear with your posts man! Difficult to read and understand. It's not  just me, it's for everyone.


dinjo_jo said:


> Killer


What is that?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2010)

^Dinjo_jo is like that only. A man of (too) few words. 
Those screenies look awesome dinjo_jo. Way better than that gay Nanosuit 2.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2010)

^^ If u dont like the nano suit, just ignore it.

_Edit by FilledVoidEditing out the post a bit. Dont bother changing it back. No need for name calling etc etc. 

Thanks_


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> WTH are you talking about?  Be clear with your posts man! Difficult to read and understand. It's not  just me, it's for everyone.
> 
> What is that?



Have you played the game ? If yes you clearly know what it is about.

Dont need a essay to say that PC Version of Split Second does not recognizes 360 controller button prompts


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

Avoid BLUR if you hate arcade racers. It's a sh1t game. The cutscenes stutter like hell and the gameplay itself is washed out. Half an hour into the game and the sound was gone. The car handling is worse than the old NFS games. You can't counter-steer or drift... your car will just spin out. The graphics are good though and the game itself runs quite smooth. It's only the cutscenes. Meh. Waste of bandwidth if you ask me. I had rather go complete the tonnes of games I have waiting (CnC 4, BioShock 2, STALKER Call of Pripyat, Metro 2033... and Just Cause 2). 

Finished Splinter Conviction day before yesterday. Was a good game but being a fan of the old games, I hated this one. Also finished both the Episodes from Liberty City before 3 days. That game left me wanting more... especially The Ballad of Gay Tony .

I have clocked in 15hrs in Just Cause 2. Giving full time to it now and then will take up Metro 2033. 

.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2010)

^Good to see ya after so many days. 
Started playing Elder Scrolls Oblivion. Just got the amulet from the king. 
My character was born under the star of Thief and is a Knight.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 28, 2010)

@Psychosocial  
I thought Split Second was bad


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

@Jojo :- I am always on and off. I am too moody to post on forums... though I do keep surfing through the forums. And always make a custom class while playing Elder Scrolls. I can never play with one of the presets. I love a character with a combination of stealth/marksman/strength.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

@dinjo :- Haven't played Split/Second and am not planning on playing it. 'Obtaining' Alpha Protocol. Looks like an interesting RPG. .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2010)

^Good to know that you still haven't abandoned this forum. You get Stalker COP. It's the first STALKER game I've played and i must say its awesome. Also metro 2033. You will like this game since you are used to Stalker.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

I have Call of Pripyat since it was released. Haven't installed it though (silly me). Yeah am a STALKER fan. .

Just played Just Cause 2 for an hour (was posting here while alt+tabbing it out of the game lol ). It's still as fun as it was the first time I played it.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Reported.



ok..may be i should say it this way, that jet pack concept seems like its copied from Halo reach???..


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion - I quit. :'( First Person view games are not my cup of tea. Sorry Beth.



Game can also be played in 3'rd person view.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 28, 2010)

> Has any one played the latest DLC of Dragon Age Origins ? The Chronicles of Darkspawn or something... !


Darkspawn Chronicles would be the name. Its where you get to play as the Darkspawn. Ive been holding back since installing several DLCs seem to make my DA:O install very unstable and then the cut scenes tend to lag and then freeze altogether . However I am hooked on Witcher at the moment. Ill be giving DA:O another go once I finish this and see if I can find whats causing the problem. Im guessing one of the following is causing the problems. 

1. Return to Ostagar DLC 
2. 1.03 patch


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2010)

Yo, cyborg, tell me tell you somethin'. PS3 users (or fanboys) will *kill* us if we say anythin' against Killzone 3 or 2. They will let us live if we praise it. You know what, Nanosuit 2's only for us, brother. Crysis 2 can't compete with Killzone 3 accordin' to PS3 users (or fanboys), but the fact is, it can. 

Crysis FOREVER!! [For us two, cyborg & me]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2010)

^You got that right.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 28, 2010)

guys if i use xbox 360 wireless controller for pc so i need xbox 360wi-fi receiver adapter  or i can use my laptop wifi


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2010)

@jojo: Yeah, KZ3 > all other FPSs. Yep, KZ3's the game. Pfft, console b****es. 

We got BF3 for online and Crysis 2 for epicness! Cry you PS3 sons o' guns!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, cyborg, tell me tell you somethin'. PS3 users (or fanboys) will *kill* us if we say anythin' against Killzone 3 or 2. They will let us live if we praise it. You know what, Nanosuit 2's only for us, brother. Crysis 2 can't compete with Killzone 3 accordin' to PS3 users (or fanboys), but the fact is, it can.
> 
> Crysis FOREVER!! [For us two, cyborg & me]



Hmmm.. fascinating thoughts. Please.. tell me some thing new.Crysis(2007) looks better than KZ. No doubt about that. Not all PCs can run Crysis.. same with Crysis 2.

Atleast.. every ps3 owner can play so called Less awesome killzone 2 without MSR, Hiccups, Lags, etc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2010)

^Yeah, you know what, PS3 always wins.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 28, 2010)

nope.. ps3 haz its own downsides. No winner in this Generation of games. It is neutral.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, you know what, PS3 always wins.



The darkness will take you! Leave Bright Falls now!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2010)

I've got no idea about killzone 2, coz i never played it..the only thing i got pissed off about was jojo's comment about nano suit, has he ever saw the nano suit 2??..kids these days!..
@ jojo..whats ur age btw?


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Have you played the game ? If yes you clearly know what it is about.
> 
> Dont need a essay to say that PC Version of Split Second does not recognizes 360 controller button prompts


And just when did you mention that the game you were talking about was Split Second? Maybe I need an extra pair of eyes and brains to comprehend your highly intellectual comments.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2010)

Now on Depository in Metro 2033


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> I've got no idea about killzone 2, coz i never played it..the only thing i got pissed off about was jojo's comment about nano suit, has he ever saw the nano suit 2??..kids these days!..
> @ jojo..whats ur age btw?



oray babu.. inka gommundra.. vaadu edustaadu. vaadiki inka padnaalugu samvastraalu kooda raala. Evadistaalu vaalaki untayi... vadiley mama...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

^^
Shanthi Shanthi Shashankuuu 

been a long time eh


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2010)

lolzz..okok, im cool...
eih sriharsha, how u doin??

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

lolzz..okok, im cool...
eih sriharsha, how u doin??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 29, 2010)

> oray babu.. inka gommundra.. vaadu edustaadu. vaadiki inka padnaalugu  samvastraalu kooda raala. Evadistaalu vaalaki untayi... vadiley mama...


You guys making fun of me behind my back or something. 

Maybe be you guys got the wrong message. The only thing i hate about  crysis is that Nanosuit. But nanosuit's powers are FTW!

@NGEEK:- Your so called "EPIC" games are all multiplatformed now. Where on the other hand KZ3 and KZ2 are only for PS3, so i think its the other way around.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2010)

As for the Nanosuit, I agree with jojo. Fanbois can say whatever they want. Have seen much better tech and sci-fi gadgets than the nanosuit.

Being a fan of the sci-fi genre, I can say that Crysis had an average story, which is primarily why I didn't like it that much. Honestly, Crysis is overhyped IMHO. Games like Kane and Lynch and Mass Effect series are much better. Hell I enjoyed COD1 and whatever little I could complete of HL more than Crysis.


----------



## skippednote (May 29, 2010)

Can't hear any bad about Killzone......will explode....terminating program...error...PHUC!@#$ KZ haters


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> You guys making fun of me behind my back or something.
> 
> Maybe be you guys got the wrong message. The only thing i hate about  crysis is that Nanosuit. But nanosuit's powers are FTW!
> 
> @NGEEK:- Your so called "EPIC" games are all multiplatformed now. Where on the other hand KZ3 and KZ2 are only for PS3, so i think its the other way around.



to make fun about you behind your back i would have done that in yahoo session. 

btw, the meaning of the line will be something like... "dude.. keep quite. Don't poke the boy.. every one will have their own interest, leave it"

Playing AC2 with controller. And i'm finding it difficult than Kb&Mouse. Any one felt similar?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> You guys making fun of me behind my back or something.
> 
> Maybe be you guys got the wrong message. The only thing i hate about  crysis is that Nanosuit. But nanosuit's powers are FTW!



Hez not making fun of u, hez only trying to calm me down..relax!

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

@Krow.. I agree on the story front, even i wasnt much impressed with the story of the crysis, the technical part is what i liked...
btw, crytek will surely make c2 better, better than any fps i hope!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2010)

^ Experiences taught me that wishful thinking will only lead to sadness.


----------



## official (May 29, 2010)

wat is this KZ3???..one more thing is it that RDR looks little blurry in PS3...i think Rockstar has this problem...even GTA4 had the same prob..Is the xbox version any better..i'll order it then ,else i'll wait for the PC version ..GTA4 PC was a great one and the graphics was crisp after few updates..surely waiting for this game...Rockstar is the King of open world sandbox games..no one can ever compete them like Bioware for their Rpg's


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, KZ2's the game. Yep, KZ3's gonna be THE game. Crysis 2's meh, eh? Yeah. Err..... Phuc PS3 b****es! Them freaks make me eyes bleed. *scoffs*


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 29, 2010)

offical - R.A.G.E Engine does not supports PS3 well.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2010)

official - the engine R.A.G.E itself is a BBB one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 29, 2010)

> to make fun about you behind your back i would have done that in yahoo  session.
> 
> btw, the meaning of the line will be something like... "dude.. keep  quite. Don't poke the boy.. every one will have their own interest,  leave it"
> 
> Playing AC2 with controller. And i'm finding it difficult than  Kb&Mouse. Any one felt similar?


Ok good to know that you guys were not making fun of me. And i find it much easier to play AC2 with x360 controller than with KB&M. Don't worry you will also start feeling the awesomeness of the controller soon enough.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 29, 2010)

I'm playing Gangstar 2: Kings of L.A. and yes, Assassin's Creed on my Nokia 5800 XM!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2010)

It's official, Black Ops is gonna rule this time too! Not just critical, but from players' views too. It's gonna be community supported or MODS! DSs = awesome MP [like BC2]. Limited destruction like in BC1. More weapons, Create-a-Class 2.0 & Treyarch. So, hold ye'r breath, people!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Experiences taught me that wishful thinking will only lead to sadness.



nah dude...not with crysis 2..check out the articles @ incrysis website, the game is going to be kickass!....


----------



## sxyadii (May 29, 2010)

*i48.tinypic.com/2hn42fr.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/tat4c2.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/2qi1khu.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/jab584.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/30d83mv.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/1z4zuh0.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2mmwldf.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/50haah.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/309r32r.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/ojqs82.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2010)

^^Do u like the game??
I just played the first race, reminded me of the good old days of NFS underground 2!


----------



## Ei8t (May 29, 2010)

finally got my hands on RDR..... picked it up from Origin Games, Inorbit Malad... had to pay a premium to get it... stupid greedy businessman...


----------



## DigitCritic (May 30, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Darkspawn Chronicles would be the name. Its where you get to play as the Darkspawn. Ive been holding back since installing several DLCs seem to make my DA:O install very unstable and then the cut scenes tend to lag and then freeze altogether . However I am hooked on Witcher at the moment. Ill be giving DA:O another go once I finish this and see if I can find whats causing the problem. Im guessing one of the following is causing the problems.
> 
> 1. Return to Ostagar DLC
> 2. 1.03 patch




FilledVoid :

It is 1.03 patch which is full of bugs... it was released to support Awakening expansion pack and return to ostagar dlc... but more than support it created bugs


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2010)

Split/Second velocity ....... Kick ass of a game... My review

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127446


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

Played an hour of Gears of War 1...frankly speaking,it felt really typical & boring. uninstalled it rightaway.haven't got anything to play now.


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2010)

Split/Second velocity ....... Kick ass of a game... My review

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127446


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2010)

No on level Biomass in Metro 2033 - to be frank those jelly balls are really irritating to shoot - better shoot those mutants and fell the challenge 

@ *sxyadii *- are those screenies from BLUR - look s good


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 30, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> finally got my hands on RDR..... picked it up from Origin Games, Inorbit Malad... had to pay a premium to get it... stupid greedy businessman...



I heard it was sold for 2.8k ? Also this game is testing my patience.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *sxyadii *- are those screenies from BLUR - look s good



The game is good...not destructive like split second, but the weapons are pretty good. Graphics-like i said, reminded me of underground 2. It was kinda difficult on the medium setting...One thing i didnt like was the drifting on the corners, the cars dont drift at all wtf?!?!...I guess online should be fun..


----------



## Ei8t (May 30, 2010)

@ dinjo_jo

nope I paid 3.3k.. i think it was the last copy available...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2010)

^
You, my friend, have got robbed. No kidding.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 30, 2010)

^better deals are available online on sites like intencity. 

Anyway got the heir of the emperor to the cloud mountain fortress.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2010)

Just completed Max Payne. Anyone who missed out on this title ought to play it now. Amazing game! Moving to Max Payne 2 now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 30, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^better deals are available online on sites like intencity.
> 
> Anyway got the heir of the emperor to the cloud mountain fortress.


The high price point is because the game is a imported copy and the official game is still not released in India.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just completed Max Payne. Anyone who missed out on this title ought to play it now. Amazing game! Moving to Max Payne 2 now.



wow...you sure are late...another classic is MAFIA....


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

I have finished Mafia like 11 times. One hell of a game.


----------



## Ei8t (May 30, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> You, my friend, have got robbed. No kidding.



ya man... but i dont mind... this game is worth every penny i spent... i havent played much of the main missions but the side quests are sure fun...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I have finished Mafia like 11 times. One hell of a game.



my count must be around 6-7 times...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> wow...you sure are late...another classic is MAFIA....



Yeah, I know I'm late. I was about 8 when the game came out. Didn't bother to play it till last week until I checked out Max Payne 3.

As for Mafia, I've tried it before but never finished it. Still have it installed. Going to start with it once I'm done with the Max Payne series and Crysis series. 



Ei8t said:


> ya man... but i dont mind... this game is worth every penny i spent... i havent played much of the main missions but the side quests are sure fun...



The game is without any doubt kick-ass but you paid way too much IMO. What's done is done, so just enjoy it now.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 30, 2010)

Stuck in Assassin's Creed Mobile..........

A good game on the 5800 this one.
Does any1 know some similar games?

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

Stuck in Assassin's Creed Mobile..........

A good game on the 5800 this one.
Does any1 know some similar games?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 30, 2010)

Yo, Social, you rockin'?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

Yo dude completely. But my 8800GT's gone for replacement... actually going tomorrow and I am on a 8600GT and it sucks so bad . I hope I get my 8800GT comes back soon. And this year I am planning on getting a console as I got a HD TV and in after my board exams (yeah I am in class X now), a new PC maybe.

But right now missing my 8800GT like hell .


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 30, 2010)

@ Social - Don't you think a console is wayyyyy better than a PC for gaming?

You don't have to upgrade it so frequently!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@dinjo :- WTF man ? :O :O :O :O

@Raghav Talwar :- I prefer both. PC for multi platform games and consoles for their exclusives. I don't wanna start a debate coz everyone has their own views. I am a gamer and it dosen't matter if I am on a PC or a console as long as I am enjoying .

Peace.


----------



## Krow (May 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Split/Second velocity ....... Kick ass of a game... My review
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127446



The AI is rigged! I was playing an Elite Race in Episode 6. The guy called Raptor was ahead of me and I had just passed one guy called Torpedo. I was very close to the finish line. Raptor had reached the blue markers near the finish line and Torpedo was right behind me. I managed to blow up Raptor and finished first. Somehow the final result was Me 1st, Raptor 2nd and Vixen 3rd.

How is that possible, as when an AI blows me up, I always end up losing at least 3 places on the grid. Besides, Torpedo should have been second!  The Elite races are rigged. No matter what you do, RIGG will always be last and RAPTOR will be the first among the AI.

Also, when I was having a terrible race, I could not catch up to a single AI, but when I had a flawless race, I was never more than 3 seconds ahead of any AI. I even got the achievement for winning a race without crashing with the AI less than a second behind me. Very cheap way of keeping the game competitive IMHO. I did not like the game much. Honestly, Burnout was much more fun.




Finally, started The Witcher. The combat system is unique. Nice story thus far.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

@dinjo
godspeed man
i'm jealous
anyways what were u dloading?
hehehe....

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

when will be *mafia 2* be coming out?


----------



## chavo (May 30, 2010)

@dinjo wtf :O :O :O :O

btw new games like braid,trine etc


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

Played Command and Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight for a while. Man the AI is terrible! I reached the sixth mission and I build a squad and they are like all scattered around. They can't scale the terrain together and all my plans and strats fail! And the CPU AI has like infinite command points and infinite units! Typical EA .


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2010)

Completed Metro 2033


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2010)

currently playing with Dantein Mission 15...but dont knw this aerial rave move he has....cant buster like nero.....


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 31, 2010)

Seems like mod has deleted my post.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2010)

Use thumbnails.


----------



## official (May 31, 2010)

Playin nothin.. recently waitin for xbox..then i'll get GOW2 and RDR....so which of u guys havin holidays???
one more thing..can we play Xbox pal games on xbox ntfs u console??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2010)

> Played Command and Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight for a while. Man the AI  is terrible! I reached the sixth mission and I build a squad and they  are like all scattered around. They can't scale the terrain together and  all my plans and strats fail! And the CPU AI has like infinite command  points and infinite units! Typical EA .


I knew it from the beginning so I didn't bother wasting my bandwidth. Anyway have you played Warhammer 40k Chaos Rising? The only Strategy i ever played more than 100hrs was Age of Empires III + Expansions. And are you getting Battlefield Bad Company 2 Original?


----------



## skippednote (May 31, 2010)

Did u guys chk out the KZ3 gameplay video on youtube


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2010)

^Show me! Show me! Show me! *hyper*

EDIT: Just saw it. Sh*t! I don't need that sh*t game. Crysis 2's way better. And don't tell me, that ain't clear at all and you can't tell from that vid. It's just like KZ2, nothin' new. Pfft, you can have your "awesome" Killzone 3 PS3 sons of......


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2010)

^sure will be glad to.


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 31, 2010)

The basic difference between Killzone and Crysis is Killzone is not a very accessible game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 31, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Show me! Show me! Show me! *hyper*
> 
> EDIT: Just saw it. Sh*t! I don't need that sh*t game. Crysis 2's way better. And don't tell me, that ain't clear at all and you can't tell from that vid. It's just like KZ2, nothin' new. Pfft, you can have your "awesome" Killzone 3 PS3 sons of......



I can sense.. the kid covering up his jealous. Go on..


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

@Vamsi :- lol 

Well. Playing BioShock 2 currently. Thought that a sequel of a game of the class of BioShock ain't worth rusting on my HDD. So started it up. Played 2hrs in the morning. It's really fun. The graphics are showing their age but who cares as long as the gameplay's aweosme and anyways I am on a freaking 8600GT . 

Played CnC4 a little but that game is meh. Wanted a RTS. What better than the good ol' Age of Empires III .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2010)

^Man you look like you were on a wanwas like the one Lord Ram had but in your case it was hardcore studying.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I can sense.. the kid covering up his jealous. Go on..



Yep, ye'r right. I'm jealous of KZ3, I'm jealous of MoH, I'm jealous of BF3, I'm jealous of AC: Brotherhood, I'm jealous of Black Ops, I'm jealous of AA2, I'm jealous of Future Soldier, I'm jealous of every freakin' sequels of the games I currently have, 'cause it'll be better. I don't know whats wrong with me, but that's just me! Sh*t!

*Mod Edit - Dont bother reverting back - FilledVoid *


----------



## dinjo_jo (May 31, 2010)

bassam - Did you tried Sins of Solar Empire


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Man you look like you were on a wanwas like the one Lord Ram had but in your case it was hardcore studying.



Studying ? Me? lmfao! I hardly study and that too only before the exams


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2010)

Started playing AC1


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 1, 2010)

after ac2 it won't look that great. Personally, I felt it a lot repetitive. No mission Variety.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @Vamsi :- lol
> 
> Played CnC4 a little but that game is meh. Wanted a RTS. What better than the good ol' Age of Empires III .



care to join me on hamachi for AOE3????


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 1, 2010)

just finished batman:AA ...amazing game, especially the stealth takedown parts, the references to other batman charecters ....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 1, 2010)

Just installed World in Conflict after reading some reviews. Cold War time!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> care to join me on hamachi for AOE3????



No. I dont play MP coz :-

1) I am n00b at RTSes... if it was a FPS, I would still reconsider. 
2) I am 24/7 downloading stuff.
3) BSNL just sucks

*Mod Edit - Dont bother reverting to the original - FilledVoid*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 1, 2010)

^Ok will you consider Bad Company 2 mp? I have the original and i can say that its the best shooter pc has ever seen.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 1, 2010)

Folks! I haven't been really uptight on language but there are quite a few that might find some of it quite offending. So keep your language to acceptable levels. making some small changes to the thread. 

Thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

@jojothedragon :- Don't have the game. It was lagging like crap on me PC so kicked it out. 

@FilledVoid :- Sorry, will keep it under control.

Installing Fable The Lost Chapters.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^
Want to try out Fable,but playing NWN now.after that maybe.


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys someone suggest me some game to timepass...

I like playing Fps, third person adventure games, and rpg (not the rocket launcher) i ve been away from gaming for a while so i dont know which new games are released.

I like these games

1. GTA iv
2. Assassin creed2
3. Call of duty MW2
4. dragon age origins

please suggest me some new games 2 play

I am playing on PC platform


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> after ac2 it won't look that great. Personally, I felt it a lot repetitive. No mission Variety.



yep, it not feeling too great and it has got those irritating bugs and save points are far away as compared to AC2. Very frequently it quits to desktop. Will patch it up to version 1.02



walkmanguru said:


> Guys someone suggest me some game to timepass...
> 
> I like playing Fps, third person adventure games, and rpg (not the rocket launcher) i ve been away from gaming for a while so i dont know which new games are released.
> 
> ...



Try Fallout 3 with all the expansion packs - you will love it 

Metro 2033.

The saboteur - personally I think it's a bit better than GTA


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn i need Fallout New Vegas. Playing Oblivion is reminding me of good ol' Fallout 3. Come on Beth, hurry up.
Anyway now I'm doing some fights in the arena.


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

Fallout 3 - I have played already. 

AC2 - I started playing but didnt understand a bit of the storyline!!

Gonna get the other two suggestions - Metro 2033, The Saboteur...

Thanks...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 2, 2010)

Read some of story of AC I on wiki could give u some background

*ps3life.nl/data/upl/2010/0601dvk1275409835710.png

--

He is the Ezio
*ps3life.nl/data/upl/2010/0601dvk1275409835710.png%3C/a%3E


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Became the GRAND CHAMPION in oblivion. Awesome game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Read some of story of AC I on wiki could give u some background
> 
> *ps3life.nl/data/upl/2010/0601dvk1275409835710.png
> 
> ...


 
 I guess hez Cesare Borgia, Rodrigo's son.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2010)

BioShock 2. Great game. A little wee bit on the easy side though.

Just defeated the first big sister. Carrying on now. If possi will sit through the night and finish it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 2, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> I guess hez Cesare Borgia, Rodrigo's son.



Yeah, it's him. Ezio is supposed to be hooded. 

Started Assassin's Creed II on PC again. Also started Mass Effect.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 3, 2010)

On 3rd playthrough of AC II just can't get enough of the game


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 3, 2010)

Are their any PSP emulators for Xp or Win 7? I want to try Ridge Racer.

Current addiction: Trackmania United


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm going to start with AC 2 Mobile soon.

Right now I'm playing Commandos on my Nokia 5800 XM! Ah, the memories.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

Installed Alpha Protocol and 'obtained' Warhammer II Choas Rising. Let's see how both play out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2010)

Completed Ninja Gaiden Sigma on normal difficulty. It's quite an achievement for me, considering me being a novice at this game & it's punishing level of difficulty. I must admit, this game has enhanced my defensive moves in hack-en-slash combat. Really good game, but Ninja Gaiden II triumphs in every way.

Currently playing: Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Conspiracy on the 360. It's a killer title and highly under rated game. The takedown sequences are fantastic and the storyline is pretty good as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

Played Alpha Protocol.

Gamespot gave it a 6 ? lol now that's a joke! The game'g great. 8/10 is the minimum I would give it. The graphics aren't even that bad!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

^i had a thought that gamespot underrated the game. Now i'll have to see for myself.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 3, 2010)

Playing Stalker COP. This is the first time I am playing a RPG. So finding it difficult. Any advice on how to go about this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2010)

Darn, you guys made me play ACII again. Yeah, can't get enough of this game. Too awesome, like......err..... God. Can't wait for Ezio! Older Ezio, I mean.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Playing Stalker COP. This is the first time I am playing a RPG. So finding it difficult. Any advice on how to go about this game.


its a great game
just be patient
many guys leave this game bcoz good guns come a lil late in the game
but u shud stick to it
use shotgun and dont use artifacts so soon(they have a negative effect too)
and save game wherever required


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

> Playing Stalker COP. This is the first time I am playing a RPG. So  finding it difficult. Any advice on how to go about this game.


Don't hesitate to run away from a fight if necessary and don't just kill anyone you see.
Follow one motto "If its hostile, KILL IT".


----------



## skippednote (Jun 4, 2010)

Have ball to stand up to this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5kZG23nZk


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2010)

^I surrender.

EDIT: HELL NO! Got Crysis 2 gameplay comin' tomorrow! Prepare to surrender! Yarrr!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Currently Playing 
AC1 - Too repetitive missions
NFS Shift -Boring simulation sh*t they changed the genre of NFS
PES 10 - Really addictive
Splinter Cell Conviction - Interesting storyline and missions


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2010)

nvidiageek said:


> edit: Hell no! Got crysis 2 gameplay comin' tomorrow! Prepare to surrender! Yarrr!



ejjactly!!!

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




bassam904 said:


> Have ball to stand up to this
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5kZG23nZk




WAOH!!!...awesome teaser......
but still..wheres the nano suit?!?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2010)

^Darn right, yo. And, just fer PS3. WHODAF*CKCARES?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2010)

Third spiderman dimension revealed...Spiderman of the future..lol
*thingsuwant.co.uk/games/spiderman-revealed-spiderman-shattered-dimensionsspiderman-2099/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2010)

^
What's so 'LOL' about it? It's Spiderman 2099.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah i knw its spiderman 2099..
abt the lol, I never heard abt any future spiderman stuff..that made me lol!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2010)

In Spiderman Shattered Dimensions, a relic named 'The Tabled of Order and Chaos' gets shattered into four pieces and causes problem with reality. So, the Spiderman of the 'Amazing' universe travels to 3 other parallel realities(Universes) including Noir and 2099. Third dimension is yet to be revealed. In the game we'll get to play as all four versions of Spiderman.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the spiderman 2099 there in the comics???..or its a new series?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2010)

Spiderman 2099 was created in 1992 and used in many future references in the comic books. It's set 100 years after the end of the original Spiderman series (1999). As far as I know he hasn't been used in any of the animated series yet but in a few Spiderman games, there was an unlockable Spiderman 2099 costume. 

Note: Spiderman 2099 is not Peter Parker but Miguel O'Hara.

Just completed Max Payne 2. Now I'm done with the Max Payne series and all buckled up for a Max Payne 3 ride.

Playing Assassin's Creed II, Mafia and Mass Effect now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed II, Mafia and Mass Effect now.



Great Man' 

u play more than 2 games @ a time.....

me currently playin RS4


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 5, 2010)

Watch this Crysis 2 video surely can blow off the head

*www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/94&ch=1&sd=0?ep=94&ch=1&sd=0


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

^^..downloading the HD vid...4 hrs more...damn i cant wait!!..
GEEK will definitely die watching that!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 5, 2010)

Dawn of Warhammer 40k II Chaos Rising is bloody awesome! And by bloody, I mean literally. RTSes is not my thing but this game is sure captivating. There is so much violence and killing! And its a mix of action RTS/RPG. Plus the game contains both the Dawn of War II and Chaos Rising capaigns. Played the first level of Dawn of War II (Keeping Chaos Rising for later). 

Definitely great!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2010)

^I completed DOW2 campaign and loved it. But could not get Chaos Rising because of its big size.

Currently addicted to Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer. The best fps multiplayer i've played in PC. My n00b stats  :- 
*g.bfbcs.com/4290/pc_JojoTheDragon.png
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 5, 2010)

@dinjo: You killed me! 

Kiss my a$$, KZ3. Crysis 2 = Game of the Century!!

Crytek, I bow to ye.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2010)

> Kiss my a$$, KZ3. *Crysis 2 = Game of the Century!!*


I highly doubt that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

Man Split second is such a crap compared to BLUR..

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> I highly doubt that.



Dont even dare to


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 5, 2010)

The biggest concern for me for KZ3 is KZ2 was killer game and if there aren't massive improvements the game could be a let down.Same to say with Crysis 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

Im not sure abt KZ3, but Crysis 2 has got a lot of space for improvement....the story, graphics, the nano suit 2 abilities, gameplay (crytek is adding some really huge improvements to the gameplay, they say the alien AI is improved a lot, the vertical gameplay etc), and finally the nano suit experience...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 5, 2010)

^And upgradin' Nanosuit itself! That's the biggest change. As they said, not just paintjobs or such but real upgrades. I'm sure KZ3 will be good but it's nothin' but a war-like game. No epicness, no aliens. Crysis 2's story's gonne be superb 'cause it's Richard Morgan pennin' it [you should read his books. I have.] Them Helghans ain't got that 'awe' factor except for PS3 owners who got no better game than KZ2 or 3 for their console. Finally, KZ3's just too orange.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2010)

> Dont even dare to


There is a tine-mini chance for Crysis2 to be GOTY but GOTC is IMPOSSIBLE.



> ^And upgradin' Nanosuit itself! That's the biggest change. As they said,  not just paintjobs or such but real upgrades. I'm sure KZ3 will be good  but it's nothin' but a war-like game. No epicness, no aliens. Crysis  2's story's gonne be superb 'cause it's Richard Morgan pennin' it [you  should read his books. I have.] Them Helghans ain't got that 'awe'  factor except for PS3 owners who got no better game than KZ2 or 3 for  their console. Finally, KZ3's just too orange.


Man you are testing my patience. We console b1tc*es have much much better games than Crysis 2. I won't be surprised if Crysis sequels gradually become CONSOLE EXCLUSIVE because of PIRATES. You can already see the signs like Crysis 2 releasing for PS3 and X360.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2010)

@jojo, I googled GOTC, it said... Global Organization of Tree Climbers. Is that it? Or something else?

@geek, Nice try. Infact the noobest one from you in this KZ3 pissing spree of yours. But keep going.. one day you may succeed in making a sane point. My best regards.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2010)

Completed God of War III. Had been pending for a real long time now. Started Killzone 2.


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 5, 2010)

@ geek
have u played Uncharted 2?? chk out its graphics and compare with Crysis.. and pls dont get over excited abt any game, believe me if the game doesnt turn out to be good you'll feel bad... and yes i m excited abt KZ3 more than Crysis2...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

^^Compare TPS to an FPS?...
Please, enlighten me with a screenshot comparision between crysis and uncharted 2..


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 5, 2010)

That was just a simple game comparison. but anyways dont you think Uncharted 2's gfx was better than Crysis? pls help me take a screenshot from ps3.. if i find it out i'll surely oblige you...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 5, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @jojo, I googled GOTC, it said... Global Organization of Tree Climbers. Is that it? Or something else?.




lol....GOTC= Game of the century....he he..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> That was just a simple game comparison. but anyways dont you think Uncharted 2's gfx was better than Crysis? pls help me take a screenshot from ps3.. if i find it out i'll surely oblige you...




Hope these help..
*img372.imageshack.us/f/11332657.jpg/

*img63.imageshack.us/i/comparison4.jpg/



May be comparing crysis with KZ2 would be a better idea..


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 6, 2010)

hey thanks for the comparison... but sincerely if u play the game then you'll come to know..  anyways everyone has their choices...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys...guys.. most of the time.. console games take the AIAS awards for Best Visuals. Coz, it is not the insane amount of polygons or strongly implemented SSAO or crazy Dynamic Foliage and ambient occlusion that matters. What matters is.... Making the best of available limited resources. And Console games are world renowned in making that.

Only few people will be enjoying the bliss of Crysis 2 at max,When it will get out. Rest of them.. should crank down many to get a decent performance. But console... we are talking about whole different thing. Every owner will be able to enjoy the bliss of Uncharted 2, Killzone 2, GoW3, Alan Wake, Halo Reach. That is another reason for console dominance in Visual designing awards. It is the reachability. How many users are actually witnessing the visual fidelity in your game is what that counts.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 6, 2010)

^Now that's some deep thinking and i completely agree.
I will finish "Obtaining" S/S Velocity in a few hours, expect some HIGH RESOLUTION SCREENSHOTS.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 6, 2010)

Crysis has best textures no doubts about it after MGS4 and Assassins Creed II , UC2 doesn't even come closer to them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2010)

Completed The Bourne Conspiracy yesterday, before leaving for my cousin's place. Fantastic game and extremely under-rated. 

Looks like my 360 backlog is slowly diminishing. I just have Conan, Golden Axe BeastRider, Perfect Dark Zero, Dead Rising and Ace Combat 6 remaining. The first 3 shouldn't be take too long to complete. I was actually thinking of completing either AVP or GTA: The Lost and the Damned. 

Saw the GT-TV's latest episode and must say that that the Crysis 2 footage looked impressive. Although, the video did suffer from extreme tearing issue. Weapons seemed to be the same as in the original Crysis and Warhead. The Nano suit customisation feature sounds interesting, but it's implementation needs to be seen. Physics seemed good, but again, not everything was destructible. Vanquish seems like another promising title. After Bayonetta, I think Platinum games have made quite an impression. This seemed like another one of their crazy "what's happening on the screen?" kind of title. Then there was Red Faction: Armageddon, which for some reason, seems to have adopted Dead Space's avatar. Not sure what they plan to do this time round, but the earlier game was average. Finally, F.E.A.R 3 (or F.3.A.R) was the concluding game. Co-op is turning out to be a fad these days. This would be an interesting turn of events, provided they implement it properly.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> After Bayonetta, I think Platinum games have made quite an impression. This seemed like another one of their crazy "what's happening on the screen?" kind of title.



Thats the reason i hated bayonetta...i just cudnt figure out what the heck was happening in the screen!..but vanquish doesnt seem that much of a whats happening on the screen kinda game...its fast, but not that nonsense.. 

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




Ei8t said:


> hey thanks for the comparison... but sincerely if u play the game then you'll come to know..  anyways everyone has their choices...



Want to..but no ps3...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> Thats the reason i hated bayonetta...i just cudnt figure out what the heck was happening in the screen!..but vanquish doesnt seem that much of a whats happening on the screen kinda game...its fast, but not that nonsense..


Have you played Bayonetta? It may seem like too much action is going on screen in the videos, but when you sit down and play the game, you won't budge until it's over. I loved the game and at times, it felt way better than DMC4. BTW the comparison screenshots you posted above for Crysis and Uncharted 2 aren't in-game screenshots.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2010)

^^..yeah i have played bayonetta on my frnd's 360..hes got a 24 inch screen, and i felt that theres too much action on such a small screen...I didnt even understand what button to press!
@ the screenies...didnt get u??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^..yeah i have played bayonetta on my frnd's 360..hes got a 24 inch screen, and i felt that theres too much action on such a small screen...I didnt even understand what button to press!


Really? It's extremely easy. X and Y are the major actions buttons. The best part is cancelling feature, which director Hideki Kamiya has carried over from his first DMC title. This allows more depth to the combat and variation in kill patterns. 



cyborg47 said:


> @ the screenies...didnt get u??


The screenshots you posted above are not from within the game, so the comparison isn't really possible, assuming you were trying to compare the games.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 6, 2010)

See the screenshots in a black and white and you will see UC2 isn't a pretty good looking game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, PS3 fanboys owned me. Period.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2010)

No, you got yourself owned with crap talk. You people are comparing unreleased games...duh!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2010)

^Yeah, I got owned by PS3 fanboys.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2010)

It's like talking to a wall....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 6, 2010)

We are speculators


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2010)

Umm... has anyone played PS2 on a HD TV ? I am talking a 42" screen. How is the quality ? Any idea? Can it upscale games ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 6, 2010)

Just tried out Split Second. The game is fun but not as fun as black rock studio's previous game PURE. Screenies:-

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98733898-2.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/98733939-2.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Umm... has anyone played PS2 on a HD TV ? I am talking a 42" screen. How is the quality ? Any idea? Can it upscale games ?



I have. Believe me, you don't want to do it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I have. Believe me, you don't want to do it.



lmao... I wanted to kill a hell lot of people and God of War II came to mind. Sad. I will have to use my CRT TV then .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2010)

Just plug component video cables.. the game will look good. But don't use regular composite cables. Believe me... Component cable works fine.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> Man Split second is such a crap compared to BLUR..


blur way better than ss
nothing can beat the power-ups


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2010)

Just installed blur and played couple of races. Didn't live up to my expectations. Sad. Hoping that it will pickup as we progress in the game.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just installed blur and played couple of races. Didn't live up to my expectations. Sad. Hoping that it will pickup as we progress in the game.


it is damn good,bro
my cousin is playing and lovin it
just give it some time


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 6, 2010)

> it is damn good,bro
> my cousin is playing and lovin it
> just give it some time


Its good only because your cousin is playing and loving it? You got no experience yourself?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2010)

I uninstalled BLUR in 10mins flat. But everyone has different choices. Playing BioShock 2 still. Awesome. Was playing Alpha Protocol but encountered a mission stopping bug. Too lazy to start the mission all over again now. Will do it after a couple days lol.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Its good only because your cousin is playing and loving it? You got no experience yourself?


i'm w8ing for him to come at my house and give it to me


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hoping that it will pickup as we progress in the game.



Yes it does..and Im loving the game 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> I uninstalled BLUR in 10mins flat. But everyone has different choices.



cmon man, just 10 mins and u hate the game??..even I hated the game in the begnining..but it gets intense as u progress through the game..
And guess what, the offroad races are much much better than the ones in dirt 2 IMO...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2010)

Power-ups and all that sh*t ain't good for me. Give me a pure racer like GTR2 or a pure street racer like NFS U2/series. GTR3's comin'! Can't wait for that too. Go SimBin!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you are not familiar with that genre.. Blur,Split Second will not fall neither under street racer nor under Pro races(stimulates) they are called arcade or combat races.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I think you are not familiar with that genre.. Blur,Split Second will not fall neither under street racer nor under Pro races(stimulates) they are called arcade or combat races.


reminds me of carma geddon 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm playing S/S with my cousin in split screen mode and it helluva fun. some screenies:-

 *www4.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/d16ed0242dd52fda643a928f845bed8b5g.jpg
noob cousin 

*www1.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/1cb18e6d78d79ae2767021d741035a695g.jpg
look awesome, doesn' it?

*www1.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/28ab6d4fe64151a362ecc8c4c44a7d3b5g.jpg
let them win once in a while or you may need to find another player


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2010)

Currently playing: 
Conan [X360]


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 8, 2010)

Finished Borderlands in 10 days or so, am trying out the Zombie island DLC.Nice game, but storyline was not so engaging,as it was quite predictable. Anyone suggest some games similiar to it? I am gonna try Stalker:CoP now.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

Recently played Batman-Arkham Asylum....graphics are nice..gameplay is ok...not to the expectations....boss fights are damn easy....so didn't much enjoy the game.

Hoping Batman-2 will be better than the earlier part.

Also played X-men origins-Wolverine....moves are good...but the same set of bosses are included unnecessarily in between...boss fights are very repetitive...not to the expectations.


Currently playing Godfather -2...good game...but u get bored after some time.


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Arcade racing game standards have fallen seriously. Both Blur and Split Second are pretty average.  Someone gimme another MW or Burnout Paradise.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 8, 2010)

Completed Splinter Cell Conviction.Took only 6 days.Too short but it was nice.
Now I am planning to resume SC DA from the halfway.


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Playing The Witcher. On Chapter III now. Game is great, but is kinda slow at times. I like it nonetheless. Only problem is the inventory, not sure what to keep and what to sell/drop/store. I dropped Milk once and then met a lady who asked for milk. I dropped all wine I had, then met some noob who wanted strong wine. I mean WTH! Am I cursed or something?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2010)

Fate it is my friend. I can understand how it will be when a chick asks you milk and you are unable to provide the same. Tough luck.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 9, 2010)

Currently playing Far Cry 2... Hate it.. how could  reviewers give it a score of 8.5, 9 etc. It suckss and i m only playing it bcoz i wasted 499 bucks on it and do not want to feel like wasting it (in the process wasting my time)


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2010)

I've not completed that game ever - it's just the missions are too much  repetitive for me

Thinking of playing Total Overdose 

BTw, is there any way to use normal PS2 clone gamepads with DiRT2


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Fate it is my friend. I can understand how it will be when a chick asks you milk and you are unable to provide the same. Tough luck.


 Yeah, very tough luck. 


topgear said:


> Thinking of playing Total Overdose


I enjoyed it when I played it. Complete brainless plot, brainless bashing and kick ass fun! 


I'm surprised people actually go by reviews for games and movies as well. I only follow the opinion of some people like Ethan, vamsi and then select which game to play. As for movies, I only read a review in newspapers, and that too only to decide whether it is worth the theater or not.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 9, 2010)

> Thinking of playing Total Overdose


It awesome. The adrenaline rush sequences are fun to do.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2010)

Completed Hitman: Silent Assassin. Not a great game but not a bad one either. Now to decide whether to go through with Mafia, start Mass Effect or Killzone 2. Suggestions? 

Installed Crysis but for some reason it refuses to work. I double-click on the shortcut and nothing happens. I'm using Windows 7 64-Bit. Anybody got ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> I'm surprised people actually go by reviews for games and movies as well. I only follow the opinion of some people like Ethan, vamsi and then select which game to play. As for movies, I only read a review in newspapers, and that too only to decide whether it is worth the theater or not.




when it comes to gaming, i always watch a few gameplay videos on youtube...if the gameplay makes me feel like playing the game..then only i play it..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Completed Hitman: Silent Assassin. Not a great game but not a bad one either.


Not a great game? It's the best game in the entire series. I guess the graphics won't be that appealing if you play it now, so I take it that has affected your decision. As a Hitman franchise fan, I can vouch that no other game in the entire series would have so many varied locations as Silent Assassin.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Now to decide whether to go through with Mafia, start Mass Effect or Killzone 2. Suggestions?


Killzone 2 isn't a long game, so get it over with. Start Mass Effect only if you plan to play Mass Effect 2 in succession, which I can guarantee you will, provided you complete the first game.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Not a great game? It's the best game in the entire series. I guess the graphics won't be that appealing if you play it now, so I take it that has affected your decision. As a Hitman franchise fan, I can vouch that no other game in the entire series would have so many varied locations as Silent Assassin.



yeah Hitman 2 SA is one of the gr8 games I have ever played.
I still cant forget the moment I killed 2 bosses with 1 bullet from a sniper from a distant tower.

Started to play Just Cause 2.From 1hr play I would say its crap,rubbish,childish etc..and its got a gamespot score of 8.5 WTH?

Both from the same makers - Eidos interactive.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Fate it is my friend. I can understand how it will be when a chick asks you milk and you are unable to provide the same. Tough luck.





Anyways, still the same... BioShock 2... Alpha Protocol... installed CS Czero for some MP. Street Fighter Alpha Max 3 and Bomberman on PSP.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> yeah Hitman 2 SA is one of the gr8 games I have ever played.
> I still cant forget the moment I killed 2 bosses with 1 bullet from a sniper from a distant tower.
> 
> Started to play Just Cause 2.From 1hr play I would say its crap,rubbish,childish etc..and its got a gamespot score of 8.5 WTH?
> ...



Just Cause 2 is a decent games but gets boring after a few hours. I left playing it after I clocked in 15hrs. It wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah! Woohoo! My a$$ got whipped by PS3 fanboys! 

Playin' BC2 MP and EFLC occasionally, GTA kinda games are givin' me headaches nowadays, they're somewhat borin'. So I won't board the hype-train if GTA V's announced, not at E3 o' course.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Start Mass Effect only if you plan to play Mass Effect 2 in succession, which I can guarantee you will, provided you complete the first game.



hey is Mass effect rated 18+ for nudity


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2010)

^ There are two infamous love making scenes.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

Mega ROFL @ Crysisnoobfanboy's 





> a$$ whipping



The teleportals are a saving grace in The Witcher. Beware of the monster Coccadicium or whatever it is called. Sounds like some wacko sexual reference to me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2010)

^Ye laughin' at me when I'm puttin' ice cubes on my bum? *Grrrrr!*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 10, 2010)

AC-2 started and Sq-1 completed


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> The teleportals are a saving grace in The Witcher. Beware of the monster Coccadicium or whatever it is called. Sounds like some wacko sexual reference to me.


At that low level these things are hard to kill. I basically ran in and used Agni I think and ran out? A few of those and the thing died easily enough  . A piece of advice too , never neglect alchemy. With those potions you could probably kill tons of those monsters quite easily.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2010)

Krow said:


> Yeah, very tough luck.
> 
> I enjoyed it when I played it. Complete brainless plot, brainless bashing and kick ass fun!
> 
> ...





jojothedragon said:


> It awesome. The adrenaline rush sequences are fun to do.



thanks for replies ... will give it a try then 

BTw, fixed that gamepad probs in DiRT 2 - now playing it with gamepad


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 10, 2010)

Squeal 3 completed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2010)

Sh*t! There are so many betas this year. Crysis 2 MP Beta [Damn!], MoH Beta and Black Ops Beta, all of 'em are MP betas. I think I can pass this whole year with awesome betas [Black Ops and Crysis 2].

E3 '10 here I come! Wish too see some MoH MP gameplay. I wasted my money on BC2.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 11, 2010)

Still playing Just Cause 2 only because of the visuals..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2010)

Completed Conan on medium difficulty. Total time clocked: 5:43:23. Dam! That was fast.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 11, 2010)

Crysis 2 Video

*www.vg247.com/2010/06/11/crysis-2-stealth-video-goes-all-out/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2010)

POP TFS is out for PC.You know where.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2010)

^Best of Luck for ye'r exams, budd. 

@dinjo: Darn! Gave me a seizure! 

I wasted my only 1K on BC2, sh*t!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 12, 2010)

AC-2 Sq-4 completed


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 12, 2010)

geek - You didn't wasted atleast you are supporting game developers, hats off to you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 12, 2010)

Plus I heard BC2's MP is quite good so it was worth it! Better to buy games with a good SP and a great MP than only SP games.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 12, 2010)

Killzone 3 E3 Trailer

Grand Turismo E3 Trailer

Dead Space 2 Gameplay Video

Fallout New Vegas E3 Trailer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2010)

@Social: Amazin' MP that is, not just good or great or awesome. But, MoH will be better, I think.  I don't want it to be...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

> Plus I heard BC2's MP is quite good so it was worth it! Better to buy  games with a good SP and a great MP than only SP games.


Yeah, you better buy it. Its the best fps mp on PC. The SP is not so good compared to COD, but the Mp pawns all.



> ^Best of Luck for ye'r exams, budd.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 12, 2010)

Started Resident Evil 5.
Graphics,Missions,Locations etc are good but Gameplay,Combat,controls etc sucks..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 12, 2010)

finally got red dead redemption ,so prince of persia had to wait.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! This passed out without me knowin' it! Darn! EZIO!!!!!!!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9pebzcj_Js&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mac555 (Jun 14, 2010)

What a scene...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2010)

can i complete pop:ww without walkthru......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> can i complete pop:ww without walkthru......


You can, provided you know those backtracking areas.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally Arcade prices drop by $50 so its now 149$ only tempting me,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 15, 2010)

Playing N.O.V.A and Ashpalt 5 on the iPad these days. It's kinda fun with accelerometer and touch screen.


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 15, 2010)

Addicted to  POCKET TANK, THIEF & BATTLE FIELD-2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Those who want early access to MOH BETA check your wallets and head to Gunclub.ea.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy sh*t! Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood gameplay footage at E3 was spectacular. Looking forward to more revelation of the game.

EDIT: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood scans: *games.tiscali.cz/news/news.asp?id=36818&r=top


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

i am addicted to tales of pirates and tales of pirates II
and www.aq.com

i usually play few hyped titles only but since dont have a gpu cureently , iam sticking to mmos.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 16, 2010)

has anyone got prince of persia :the forgotten sands for PC?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2010)

My PS3 is dead. Apocalypse is upon us!


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 16, 2010)

^ what happened???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 16, 2010)

PS3 RROD !  Red Dead Redemption is awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2010)

YLOD and hard disk failure happened.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 16, 2010)

So PS3 Slim now ?


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 16, 2010)

Currently playing the Secret armory DLC of Borderlands.I came to the point where we have to defeat Crawmerax or sombody and while he's a whopping 61-62 level im just a measly 44 Soldier.Anybody help me out? i mean for like a MP session?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Started Spiderman: Web of Shadows on the PC. Thank heavens for the 1.1 patch without which the stuttering would be unbearable.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy sh*t! Holy.... holy..... holy! DARN!!! I died lookin' at AC: Brotherhood! Tons better than ACII! SH*T! UBI, YOU ROCK!!!!!! *EZIO!!!!!!* My Internet had gone crazy lately, so first E3 vid I saw was of Ezio, today and he took me to heaven. Gotta watch more trailers! Can't wait!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I'm waiting more for AC3, the actual 3rd game which will have female assassin!


----------



## chavo (Jun 16, 2010)

yeahhh even i was dancing when it was reveled in trailer tht Ezio is Back 
can't wait 2 play AC3


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 18, 2010)

in AC2 save game is located in storage folder ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 18, 2010)

Well finished Dragon Age Origins and Awakening and Ive completed pretty much every achievement there is  . I might try to see if I can solo the game at this point without the help of the other characters . After that I think Ill get Mass Effect .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2010)

Anybody watched Assassin's Creed Brotherhood gameplay trailer? Looks much better than AC II.

I managed to get my PS3 working by opening it up, cleaning and replacing the hard drive. So far so good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Completed Spiderman: Web of Shadows. I'm impressed, it turned out to be much better than I expected. It could have received a better treatment provided someone would have focussed more on the voice acting bit. Boss battles were immensely satisfying. Infact, the last boss was a complete shocker. Some of the artwork displayed in the credits were amazing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 18, 2010)

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier's lookin' hot! The graphics are great, the animations are all superb. I think I'll pass MoH and get this game. Oooohh! Can't wait!

*NOMAD!!* Errr.... I can't control him in C2?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 18, 2010)

What about Raiden cutting things in half and Veto from Mafia II


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *NOMAD!!* Errr.... I can't control him in C2?


He would be, if the Raptor squad has been assigned to this task. Yerli hasn't confirmed him, or Prophet being in the sequel till now. So best not to assume otherwise. Yerli and his team have been very tight lipped about the storyline and anything connected to it. I don't see how that would make a difference anyway, we don't get to see his face in the first game. Did you watch the E3 gameplay video? 

I'll take my chances and go for the 360 version first. The frame rates from the E3 video on the 360 looks rock solid.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2010)

^
PS3 version here if it supports 3D. Otherwise it's 360.


----------



## chavo (Jun 19, 2010)

watched UBI and EA ka conf
both were amazing
specially the return of Driver
AC III has good gameplay can't wait 4 ACIII
also the Shaun White Skating was awesome 2

Currently playing Battel field Bad comapny


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Started off with Aliens V/S Predator [PC] and reached the Jungle level of the Marine campaign. I can't believe I'm using a freakin' 360 controller to play an FPS title and that too on the PC.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Started off with Aliens V/S Predator [PC] and reached the Jungle level of the Marine campaign. I can't believe I'm using a freakin' 360 controller to play an FPS title and that too on the PC.


so how is it ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2010)

> Started off with Aliens V/S Predator [PC] and reached the Jungle level of the Marine campaign. I can't believe I'm using a freakin' 360 controller to play an FPS title and that too on the PC.


And trust me, x360 controller is way better than KBD+Mouse IMO.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

any one finished elven legacy here?

i reached a mission with 2 enemy sides and they were damn hard at easy setting too.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 20, 2010)

360 controller is way better than dualshock 3.

Anyone tried Singularity ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so how is it ?


I love it. Very atmospheric game and looks beautiful on the PC. I'm almost done with the marine campaign. The fight with Predator in the ruins area was fantastic. The environment are highly detailed and so is the level design. Textures and Shadows are done brilliantly, except that there is no AA in the game. It's a must try for AVP fans. 



			
				jojothedragon said:
			
		

> And trust me, x360 controller is way better than KBD+Mouse IMO.


You mean for AVP or in general? I'm beginning to think it is.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

> You mean for AVP or in general? I'm beginning to think it is.


I mean in general. the LT and RT on the x360 controller makes you feel like you are shooting a real gun.

Anyway exams from tomorrow. hay RAM!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 20, 2010)

Started Batman:Arkham Asylum on PC.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 20, 2010)

Batman and Infamous are the best superhero games.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ but inFamous is only available for PS3 .. right

will try to play fifa if possible - never tried it before though I've fifa 08.

BTw, which one is more good fifa 09 or 10 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

Currently Playin: Prince of Persia:Sands of Time......the game was made in 2003 but still the graphics is nice.....hats off 2 ubisoft......
the one thing i dont like is the prince...very lean.....WW prince is better 
but still actions are good


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Currently Playin: Prince of Persia:Sands of Time......the game was made in 2003 but still the graphics is nice.....hats off 2 ubisoft......
> the one thing i dont like is the prince...very lean.....WW prince is better
> but still actions are good


Come on man, Sands of Time is made before WW, and the prince is young this time, hence the lean appearance.

FYI, Sands of Time is one game which refused to run on my 845GLAD onboard grafix, it asked for a grafix card (any min 64MB) but WW ran without any problem on the same board (well, slowed down sometime) but didn't complain about not having a grafix card.

I waited two years to play Sands of Time (it took two years to save money so that I can buy a grafix card, dad invested half and I rest half)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I love it. Very atmospheric game and looks beautiful on the PC. I'm almost done with the marine campaign. The fight with Predator in the ruins area was fantastic. The environment are highly detailed and so is the level design. Textures and Shadows are done brilliantly, except that there is no AA in the game. It's a must try for AVP fans.



Darn! Why didn't you say it earlier? I have it and I didn't install it. I have to now, after you said it. 

Lost interest in MoH as well as Black Ops. Black Ops is just another CoD, and I'm bored of it. Waitin' for Crysis 2, Mafia II and NFS: Hot Pursuit.

As there is a drought in games [except for BC2 MP] I got Conviction, Blur and err.... Counter Strike: Source.


----------



## mac555 (Jun 21, 2010)

thats no civilian playing with gun thats Sam f*** Fisher....he's like ghost


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Why didn't you say it earlier? I have it and I didn't install it. I have to now, after you said it.


As you can see, I just installed the game myself. I had this game since the day it released, but couldn't play it earlier because of the stuttering issue. So decided to keep it aside till a fix came up. Then I found the fix, installed the game and started playing it. I'm almost near the end of the game and have just 2 more levels of the Predator campaign remaining. I'd still vote the Marine campaign as the spookiest one and the Predator campaign as the goriest one. There is something about the looks and the roar of the Predator which is very intimidating. I would always run as far as possible from him when I had to battle him using Marine and Alien. His weapons and claw swipes are totally kick ass. The only drawback I found with Predator is his jump is restricted to a certain distance and isn't as fast as those Xenomorphs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> FYI, Sands of Time is one game which refused to run on my 845GLAD onboard grafix, it asked for a grafix card (any min 64MB) but WW ran without any problem on the same board (well, slowed down sometime) but didn't complain about not having a grafix card.



ya i know dat....surprising ha


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Reached level 21 in Bad Company 2, this game is awesome
*g.bfbcs.com/3345/pc_JojoTheDragon.png


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2010)

@jojo, purdon my noobness, but what is that "avg. lifetime" thing in the pic?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> As you can see, I just installed the game myself. I had this game since the day it released, but couldn't play it earlier because of the stuttering issue. So decided to keep it aside till a fix came up. Then I found the fix, installed the game and started playing it. I'm almost near the end of the game and have just 2 more levels of the Predator campaign remaining. I'd still vote the Marine campaign as the spookiest one and the Predator campaign as the goriest one. There is something about the looks and the roar of the Predator which is very intimidating. I would always run as far as possible from him when I had to battle him using Marine and Alien. His weapons and claw swipes are totally kick ass. The only drawback I found with Predator is his jump is restricted to a certain distance and isn't as fast as those Xenomorphs.



I'm a *BIG* fan of Predator. That Arnie movie is still the best Hollywood movie I've ever seen. The direction is so superb. It has everything, fights, explosions, scariness [I mean, for general audience.... err... NVM], and the most testosterone-soaked cast ever! Sh*t! I'm gonna watch Predators just for the Preds in it, not for Adrien Brody . I'm gonna install it.

@rhitwick: It's the average time between spawns and deaths, know what I mean?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm a *BIG* fan of Predator. That Arnie movie is still the best Hollywood movie I've ever seen. The direction is so superb. It has everything, fights, explosions, scariness [I mean, for general audience.... err... NVM], and the most testosterone-soaked cast ever! Sh*t! I'm gonna watch Predators just for the Preds in it, not for Adrien Brody . I'm gonna install it.


Same here. Everything about the Predator is intriguing. I have never seen such a bad-ass alien being introduced in any movie. I think AvP was a excellent movie as well. The location and the fact that 2 of the deadliest beings face off against each other, what more could one ask for? The game follows on a very close storyline as that of the movie. Except the locations are switched. The game is set more in a jungle area which eventually leads us to the Predator temple. The artwork is simply jaw-dropping. You can see those huge ass Predator statues in them.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone for Red Dead Redemption Multiplayer ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG....******...Alien vs Predator Setup is 16GB.....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

started burnout paradise
there's no story at all!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2010)

Currently playing:
Clash of the Titans [X360]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it a hack and slash ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 22, 2010)

> OMG....******...Alien vs Predator Setup is 16GB.....


it doesn't really matter, does it? when you want it you can get it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Is it a hack and slash ?


Yes it is.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok after finishing Blur.... Went on to another survival thriller game called *Metro 2033* and boy boy boy, what a game it turned out to be, now mind you, this is not the typical Bang bang RUN Bang Bang type of a game, this is a dark, gloomy, slow, creepy kind of post Apocalypse survival thriller game. It grows to you as you proceed........Darkness and light shading is the main ingredient of this game, and playing it at night with lights off will definitely pay off. Very intriguing environment and pretty heavy on GPU (min HD5850 if playing @ Full HD with all details high) ...... Thoroughly enjoying it ...... next on list is a Game called *Borderland* and ofcourse *Mass effect 2*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 23, 2010)

Is prince of persia forgotten sands any good ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

Me too playing Metro 2033. The detail is impeccable. Best looking game I have played. But... it's buggy. I am on The Bridge level with Bourbon... and the game is already bugging. I died by falling into the contaminated river or liquid or whatever... and then when I load the previous checkpoint... it keeps throwing me into that liquid and I have to reload again and again it happens.

Does anyone know a fix for it ?


----------



## MCDC (Jun 23, 2010)

HELLO PC GAMERS!! 

i wanna know if i can play tekken 5 in PC..???......

If yes then can u give me its download code .??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, it is possible with a PS2 emulator PCSX2. Get the emulator. What do you mean when you say 'download code' ?


----------



## chavo (Jun 23, 2010)

currently playing Bioshock 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Tried Singularity for 40 minutes or so and it's really good. It seems to have lifted a lot of elements from BioShock. The graphics have that typical UE3 touch. I can't believe they missed integrating subtitles into the game. Why on earth would someone do that in a 2010 game? A lot of the plot detail is missed out because of the background environmental sounds and the audio diaries volume isn't very great either. No health regeneration this time round and you'll get stimpacks to heal yourself. As far as weapons are concerned, you can carry one primary weapon (fixed) which is a Centurion Revolver and a secondary weapon; AR9 Valkyrie (Assault Rifle), Volk S4 (auto shot-gun) & Kasimov SNV (Sniper rifle). There are more secondary weapons to come in the game. You can also upgrade these weapons at designated upgrade stations. The initial enemies encountered are just a bunch of mutated maniacs. This game is definitely worth a try.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2010)

Installed Lord of the Rings Online 10-day trial. It's going free-to-play this fall, so feel free to jump in.  BTW It got a rating of 9.0 from most of the gaming sites.


----------



## mac555 (Jun 23, 2010)

this mission in borderlands scavenger revolver(lucky bounty board)....cant find 1 part of gun...where do i find it...on map nothing on pointer..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Me and my brother were stuck on the same part. I have re-uploaded your image to point out the correct location. You need to slowly crawl to the back of the location and get the final part. It's right inside the busted vehicle.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/64113_g9sdz/Borderlands%202010-06-23%2014-02-20-381.jpg


----------



## mac555 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks....


----------



## medini (Jun 23, 2010)

hey all !!

its football raining outside... What abt a FIFA dose??

happy gaming...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 23, 2010)

> Me too playing Metro 2033. The detail is impeccable. Best looking game I  have played. But... it's buggy. I am on The Bridge level with  Bourbon... and the game is already bugging. I died by falling into the  contaminated river or liquid or whatever... and then when I load the  previous checkpoint... it keeps throwing me into that liquid and I have  to reload again and again it happens.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix for it ?


If you are trying to jump across to the car then its no use, You are going the wrong way. Turn backwards and go though a house. It a pretty common confusion. Check vids and walkthrough it you need.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 23, 2010)

Currently playing Splinter Cell Conviction..


----------



## sam9s (Jun 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Me too playing Metro 2033. The detail is impeccable. Best looking game I have played. But... it's buggy. I am on The Bridge level with Bourbon... and the game is already bugging. I died by falling into the contaminated river or liquid or whatever... and then when I load the previous checkpoint... it keeps throwing me into that liquid and I have to reload again and again it happens.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix for it ?



Well I have not faced any such problem till now. I'd say update the drivers to the latest, and there is a update of the game as well floating online, use that as well, might help...

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




Sunny1211993 said:


> What do you mean when you say 'download code' ?



lol...... I think he means the links to download ...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2010)

MCDC said:


> HELLO PC GAMERS!!
> 
> i wanna know if i can play tekken 5 in PC..???......
> 
> If yes then can u give me its download code .??



HELLO PC GAMER  

No one is going to give you the download code......

Because I intend on banning the person who does for 3 months. 

PS. Dont bother asking again cause Iw ill ban you for more if you do


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Well I have not faced any such problem till now. I'd say update the drivers to the latest, and there is a update of the game as well floating online, use that as well, might help...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Solved it by playing the previous mission and then coming to the mission I was stuck on. Little bugs aside, the game kicks serious ass!


----------



## MCDC (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yes, it is possible with a PS2 emulator PCSX2. Get the emulator. What do you mean when you say 'download code' ?



thnx....
............................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Reached 'Garden of Stygia' & got hold of the Stygian Witches eye. Now I guess I'll have to run some errands for them, before they tell me the way to defeat the Kraken (which I already know ). I'm anxious to see Medusa's Lair and also her battle.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 23, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> HELLO PC GAMER
> 
> No one is going to give you the download code......
> 
> ...



y man y?y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y??YY?Y?Y?Y?
what have i done /

is asking for  help a CRIME???
IF IT IS THEN I FEEL SRRY FOR U


and what is ALPACA??????????????


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2010)

MCDC said:


> y man y?y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y?Y??YY?Y?Y?Y?
> what have i done /



HELLO THERE !!!!

Let me quote something for you. 


> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not post/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


This is in the rules.


> is asking for  help a CRIME???


If piracy is considered a crime then yes its a crime. Although personally I really dont care since Im mainly an open source user. 


> IF IT IS THEN I FEEL SRRY FOR U


I feel sorry for myself too! 


> and what is ALPACA??????????????


Look here: *tinyurl.com/2emeue8

Anyway stay on topic. Be free to discuss about the games you enjoy but do NOT post anything remotely close to pirating games or I will do what I mentioned above. Also can we stop the barrage of smileys its really annoying beyond a certain point. I was hoping my earlier post would somehow show the same but I think I might have been rather cryptic.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 23, 2010)

*www.threadbombing.com/data/media/22/obama_applause_2.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 24, 2010)

^
They shut down Urban Terror or what?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

guys is it 100% true that *ALAN WAKE* will not be released for PC?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2010)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.threadbombing.com/data/media/22/obama_applause_2.gif



ROFL ... *www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesC08_th.gif

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> guys is it 100% true that *ALAN WAKE* will not be released for PC?



ALAN WAKE was never suppose to be released for PC, its an exclusive xbox360 game, much like Red Dead redemption, Gears of War 2 and 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ALAN WAKE was never suppose to be released for PC, its an exclusive xbox360 game, much like Red Dead redemption, Gears of War 2 and 3


Actually, Alan Wake was in development for both X360 and PC initially. But half way through their development, Remedy decided to make it a 360 exclusive. Sam Lake had mentioned that they still have the PC code with them. 



			
				Same Lake said:
			
		

> "The code for a PC version of Alan Wake is still always on our hard drives. It would be unreasonable, this work - and believe us, since much work goes in there - just throw it away."



Source: News: Alan Wake PC 'still exists' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Nothing has been hinted towards it's release though.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 24, 2010)

@FILLEDVOID
sorry i didnt knew the rules thnx

the link u gave for "ALPACA"..is not opening...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a friggin' sheep! Now are we gonna talk about livestock and cattle on this thread?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2010)

Started playing Kane and Lynch, nice game has variety of interesting stages. It sucks though that I cant play co-op on LAN or internet. 
Only has split screen co-op and neither me or my friend wants to play with a 360 controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2010)

@tarey_g: hey buddy nice spooky avatar


----------



## MCDC (Jun 24, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> It's a friggin' sheep! Now are we gonna talk about livestock and cattle on this thread?



thnx........i thought its a kind of a game
and are u in 12th or 12th passout??????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Completed Clash of the Titans and it took me around 10 hours and 16 minutes with a 59% completion rate. The game was way better than I expected. Infact the boss battles were immensely good and varied. Medusa was the toughest boss. The ending of this game isn't similar to that of the movie, which is kind of weird. But overall, I enjoyed the game.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @tarey_g: hey buddy nice spooky avatar



Thx  [10 chars]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Currently playing:
Perfect Dark Zero [X360]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 24, 2010)

MCDC said:


> thnx........i thought its a kind of a game
> and are u in 12th or 12th passout??????



To be honest I never got past 6th standard, so I decided to devote myself to gaming and other unproductive activities. Is that enough introduction? I also own a Llama.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 24, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> To be honest I never got past 6th standard, so I decided to devote myself to gaming and other unproductive activities. Is that enough introduction? I also own a Llama.



no thats not enough......so what r u doing now?



FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW
A Llama is a South American animal with thick hair, which looks like a small camel without a hump.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

MCDC said:


> no thats not enough......so what r u doing now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's joking buddy


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 24, 2010)

Completed Red dead redemption the ending was dragged a bit.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 24, 2010)

> no thats not enough......so what r u doing now?


Stick to the topic. Next time there' s no warning/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 24, 2010)

MCDC said:


> no thats not enough......so what r u doing now?


Other than gaming? I capture Llamas and make them rob Apple stores for me. *here comes one with iPhone 4*



piyush120290 said:


> he's joking buddy


You think?



FilledVoid said:


> Stick to the topic. Next time there' s no warning/


Take it easy buddy. We're all friends here. Put down the gun.

One a serious note, I started playing inFamous again and now I'm following the evil plot. Cole McGrath goes badass!


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> They shut down Urban Terror or what?


Urban Terror will never die!


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2010)

Started playing a little SBK 08 - though the controls are a little bit tough it better than motogp.

Started playing PURE - the loading time is a little bit annoying. the game looks like a little bit like FUEL but it's better than FUEL anyday.

BTW, I don't think I'll continue playing these games for too long though


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2010)

FUEL was a retarded game lol. Me still with Metro 2033 and Bio2 (I dunno why... I hardly get time to game now).

Waiting for that thing of PoP The Forgotten Sands... y'all know what I mean right ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 25, 2010)

Sunny - How much did iPhone 4 cost a unlocked one ?

Really wanted to see how Cole behaves on evil side the new powers and all


----------



## sam9s (Jun 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Perfect Dark Zero [X360]



I got this game with my xbox360 .... along with Gears of war 2 and Halo 3. How is this game, TPS, FPS?? Any views .... ??

BTW Metro 2033 becomes really REALLY tough ahead ( I mean on hardest Difficulty), I am on the 9th Chapter ...... Game ROCKS ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2010)

I m on last chapter of POP:SOT 93% done....
after dat will start warrior within....& i know its very long....game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I got this game with my xbox360 .... along with Gears of war 2 and Halo 3. How is this game, TPS, FPS?? Any views .... ??


It's an FPS title and going by today's graphic standards, it's a let down. It's a combination of stealth and action, more focussed on the latter. I'd skip this title for now. Play it, only if you don't have anything else to play. 

Started Transformer: War for Cybertron with the Decepticon campaign and it's kick ass. I'm not sure why but I just got sucked into the game. It crushes the first garbage attempt which was made for this series. I just completed the first chapter using Megatron where you have to infiltrate a station which holds a power source called Dark Energon. The graphics are a bit on the downside, as the textures and the character models are downright hideous, yes even on the PC version. Frame rate, as we all know, is locked @30fps, but it doesn't drop very often. What I love about this game, so far, is the gameplay. It allows co-op with 2 more players and you can switch to each characters unique vehicular form on the fly. The weapons are awesome & the combat doesn't seem to break pace. Enemies are somewhat repetitive, but I'm hoping that boss fights would be better. The game is linear and you'll enjoy it, if you are a fan of the franchise. Why do I get the feeling it will live up to the rating that IGN UK gave it? Well, we'll soon find out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Currently playin' Splinter Cell: Conviction. Darn! Fisher's the ultimate badass! He's better than previous "Fisher-s".  It has great stealth elements and all-out guns-blazin' sequences too, this game's a hit, ainnit? Only thing is, you can't drag the bodies to shadows . But, I'm lovin' this game more than Chaos Theory. Some screens:

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-06-21-0.jpg
Yippee! I'm playin' Ghost Recon: Iraq War! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-07-17-0.jpg
Sneakin' on 'at b*stard!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-07-18-8.jpg
Yep, that's right.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-09-56-0.jpg
War!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-25-26-9.jpg
Interrogations are awesome!

And started playin' MoH Beta and......... this game sucks my nuts!! It ain't addicting at all. *goes back to BC2*

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/1096/29447238.th.jpg

*img571.imageshack.us/img571/4016/mohmpgame2.th.jpg

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/735/mohmpgame4.th.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/7360/72080704.th.jpg


*comes back again* Never buy this! 'Obtain' it!  *goes back to BC2, again*

*Mod edit:* A few thumbnails


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2010)

Moved to Hyderabad for CAT coaching. And I'm now on Airtel Mobile internet with whooping 2kbps download speeds.

Any way... playing The Forgotten Sands since yesterday. The game is not bad at all. Enemies are fun to kill so is the platforming. I am easily getting 80fps(vsync off) at max settings and 8x AA and they are never going down from 40(vsync off) even at loads.

few screenies...

*i46.tinypic.com/f3w86d.jpg


*i49.tinypic.com/35cidk1.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what the hell are you playing it on?


----------



## saddy (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone  tried singularity and  sniper  Ghost warrior..?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2010)

@Alpaca: You rock! TY for them thumbnails.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 25, 2010)

Kane and Lynch 2 demo coming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Kane and Lynch 2 demo coming


Yes and the 360 owners get to go at it first (July 1st).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2010)

Just when I start to think that the white box is getting useless, the thing drops off some awesomeness like Alan Wake , RDR and other cool sh*t. Keep the stuff flowing in. Time to make some face-pie with a shovel.  (those who played Kane and Lynch would know what I'm talking about)

@Dinjo iPhone 4 16GB costs at least $800 on ebay.com. Getting to India, it'll sum up at about 50k. 32GB costs a lot of money and then some balls.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 26, 2010)

OFF TOPIC
^^ Sunny, iPhone 4 is coming without the contract as well, but still is locked, can we get it unlocked in Delhi (not asking where, but just if it is possible)


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2010)

Got some good fps games namely Madel of Honor Breakthrough and Sperahead - addicted too much with the breakthrough anyway - the fighting in the sand storm is really awesome - now in Kasserine Pass Part II - enjoying this a lot


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2010)

anyone playing *borderlands*?
i need a lil *help* here...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 26, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what the hell are you playing it on?



Borrowed it from a room mate. Who purchased it two days ago for 699INR.

God.. this is killing me. 2mbps se.. 2kbps. Internet seems a more divine thing now. Daym.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

completed POP:SOT...pretty much disappointed with the ending.....the vizier 
was a piece of cake 2 kill.....

Now Playing Far Cry....hmm...nice paradise....to roam


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> OFF TOPIC
> ^^ Sunny, iPhone 4 is coming without the contract as well, but still is locked, can we get it unlocked in Delhi (not asking where, but just if it is possible)



I was talking about factory unlocked (without contract) one only. The one that is locked to AT&T is cheaper but comes with its fair share of problems like necessity to jailbreak and unlock among other things. You can get the factory unlocked 16GB version for 499 Pounds from UK. 32GB version is 599.
As it was launched just 2 days ago, I highly doubt it is available in Delhi yet. The launch version has some major issues like insane call drops, yellow tint on the LCD and little things here and there. I'd rather wait for a new stock till the end of July and then make my move.

@Vamsi I meant 'what' are you playing it on?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 26, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Currently playin' Splinter Cell: Conviction. Darn! Fisher's the ultimate badass! He's better than previous "Fisher-s".  It has great stealth elements and all-out guns-blazin' sequences too, this game's a hit, ainnit? Only thing is, you can't drag the bodies to shadows . But, I'm lovin' this game more than Chaos Theory. Some screens:
> 
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/th_conviction_game2010-06-2413-06-21-0.jpg
> Yippee! I'm playin' Ghost Recon: Iraq War!
> ...



The game is simply underrated.The game was absolutely brilliant and sam looks like a real hero.But its little short.I completed it in 6 days.


Currently playing Just Cause 2 @ 12%


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 26, 2010)

See some screens

*i46.tinypic.com/k0fqed.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/kbocj8.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/fbx9hz.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/2lm2g5w.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/30wovmq.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2mheu1d.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/20z8sg2.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/i5dksw.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/mcq0l3.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/4gkhuv.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2hn17b8.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/f1ysna.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/5ajpqd.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/ngv7h3.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/ml2qnq.jpg

Operation World Trade center !


----------



## sam9s (Jun 26, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was talking about factory unlocked (without contract) one only. The one that is locked to AT&T is cheaper but comes with its fair share of problems like necessity to jailbreak and unlock among other things. You can get the factory unlocked 16GB version for 499 Pounds from UK. 32GB version is 599.
> As it was launched just 2 days ago, I highly doubt it is available in Delhi yet. The launch version has some major issues like insane call drops, yellow tint on the LCD and little things here and there. I'd rather wait for a new stock till the end of July and then make my move.
> 
> @Vamsi I meant 'what' are you playing it on?



mmm can be get factory unlocked version from US, I dont have anybody in UK currently ...... was thinking to get a locked one and get it modded here .....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2010)

I won't recommend that at all. I'd rather buy a Nokia 2690 than an  iPhone locked to a specific carrier. With each update the jailbreak and  unlock breaks and you have to do all that crap again. If you update by  mistake and jailbreak isn't out, you're rightly and truly screwed. Plus  jailbroken OS tends to drain battery faster. Buy a factory unlocked one  or stick to whatever you own right now.

All this is coming from an iPhone geek. Been using it for about 2.5  years and have tried all sorts of crazy stuff. 

And what do you mean 'get it modded here'? Palika Bazaar or something?  Jailbreaking/Unlocking the iPhone is fairly simple unless you're a total  dumbass which I assume you're not.  Those  'modders' charge you for what you can do at home within a minute.

My 3G S is dead now. Thanks to my carelessness and that bucket of water  (damn you bucket!). I'll get a iPhone 4 from US later on in August when  all the release issues have been sorted out.

For more iPhone related talk, head over to the iPhone/iPod discussions  thread.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I won't recommend that at all. I'd rather buy a Nokia 2690 than an  iPhone locked to a specific carrier. With each update the jailbreak and  unlock breaks and you have to do all that crap again. If you update by  mistake and jailbreak isn't out, you're rightly and truly screwed. Plus  jailbroken OS tends to drain battery faster. Buy a factory unlocked one  or stick to whatever you own right now.
> 
> All this is coming from an iPhone geek. Been using it for about 2.5  years and have tried all sorts of crazy stuff.
> 
> ...



Strange, u suggest Nokia  (Andriod,, I could have understood), I already own Nokia E75 and though its a cool feature rich phone the Symbian OS sucks AFA UI and speed is concerned. I have seen 3GS and it blazing fast as compared to Symbian on E75 or any Nokia for that matter. iPhone 4 has 1Ghz ATOM processor thats even more fast than 3GS, Better resolution, contrast ratio, and best of all vastly improved UI. With Symbian you fill the phone with 10+ applications, run 4,5 simultaneously and then try opening even a phone book, you will have to take a good yawn before it opens .... .... lol
Coming to iPhone, I also own an iTouch for the past 1.5 year and I also have done all sorts of crazy stuff including jail breaking and all ...... and frankly I have fallen even more in love with it after that. 
Unlocking is simple thats good to know, but what I meant was it is out yet for iphone 4, I mean a working one. Even I am planning to get it in Aug only when my friend returns ......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't suggest Nokia. I was being sarcastic.  I hate all phones except iPhone or Android ones. If you are thinking about iPhone 4, go for it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2010)

Installing Sigularity


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2010)

--------
Played Singularity for an hour and a half... amazing game! A really good game by Raven software. Chilling ambience, unnerving environment... and a mix of genres. It's a Sci-Fi action/shooter and also a survival horror kinda game. There are parts with full on action and parts where you will have to play very tactically to survive. Moreover, the mutated goons only die from a headshot .

Really worth a play-through.

BTW, it's not so much like BioShock. Quite different rather.


----------



## chavo (Jun 27, 2010)

finished Bioshock 2 Now going 2 start with Just Cause 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2010)

The Forgotten Sands!

Frankly, am dissapointed. The revamped the gameplay but in a bad way. Really dissapointed. But ye people know what ? I still love the game! Ol' PoP, is o' PoP lol.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2010)

Any new 'good' PC games out lately? I just completed Heavy Rain and inFamous again. Point this lost soul towards the awesomeness.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 27, 2010)

OMG! Another Mafia II Gameplay video: YouTube - Mafia II - MUST-SEE Gameplay Footage!! !


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 27, 2010)

Could you guys suggest me some recent good FPS ??

Is it worth playing mafia I


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Could you guys suggest me some recent good FPS ??
> 
> Is it worth playing mafia I



Yeah its good.But its not a FPS its TPS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2010)

Is someone gonna suggest me some good PC games or should I go back to Doodle Jump on iPhone?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2010)

Stuck on the damn laser level in Splinter Cell: Conviction.. damn it.. i need help...


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2010)

@ *Devrath_ND* - 

1. Call of Duty 1,2,4,5,6 
2. Medal of Honor Allied Assault with Breakthrough and Spearhead expansion
Medal of Honor Airborne
3. Nosferatu - hell yeah 
4. Stalker SOC, CS, COP
5. FEAR with expansion packs, FEAR 2
6. Metro 2033
7. Chronicles of Riddick
8. Return to the castle Wolfenstein, Wolfenstein ( 2009 )
9. Quake 4
10. Doom 3
11. Half Life with addons , Half Life 2 with addons
12. Fallout 3 ( don't ever miss it )

@ *Sunny1211993* - you can try the the above mentioned for Fps games for tps games here you go :

1. persia series
2. dark sector ( one hell of a good scary game ), 
3. The Saboteur ( Better that GTA IMO )
4. The punisher
5. Max Payne and 2
6. Mass effect 1 and 2
7. Just cause 2
8. GTA series
9. Assassin's creed 1 and 2
10. Blood Rayne 1 and 2
11. Mini ninjas
12. Fantastic 4
13. Btaman Arkham assylum

For racing :

1. NFS Under ground 1 and 2, Most wanted and shift
2. DiRT 2
3. Split second
4. Blur
5. Flatout series
6. Trackmania Sunrise - a little but superb racing game - you will love it.

For sports :

1. Fifa 09
2. pro Evolution Soccer ( better than Fifa )
3. Winning eleven 9 ( PES 4 )
4. EA Cricket 07
5. Virtua Tennis

and don't forget street fighter 4 if you want to smash the buttons on your gamepad

BTW, happy gaming


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 28, 2010)

Where is GhostBusters


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2010)

If you just wanna kill time, start up Fallout 3.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 28, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Stuck on the damn laser level in Splinter Cell: Conviction.. damn it.. i need help...



Use goggles and move according to the laser lines...if you  give the screen caps I can tell the proper method.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2010)

stuck in treehouse in farcry....

quite difficult in normal mode 
i have one question  whats the blinking point in Bottom-Left HUD....is it the player position or what???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 28, 2010)

The sound in POP Forgotten Sands is so low.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2010)

Completed Transformers: War for Cybertron. Fantastic ending and credits were done very creatively. The last 2 chapters were a pain in the ass & unbelievably long. The end boss fight with Trypticon was very challenging, died a nearly  6-7 times before figuring out the proper way to bring him down. I'm sure this will have another sequel.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Just got stuck in POP TFS, it's not a puzzle but a glitch. After the first boss fight ,you need to do so switch flipping and open a door, dodge some traps and proceed. But i failed to dodge them and died. Now the game loads with a closed door. There is no way to go back and tap the switch. So i'm stuck very badly,there is NO WAY EXCEPT RESTARTING THE GAME FROM THE START.SO IF ANYONE IS PLAYING THE GAME PLEASE SHARE THE SAVEFILES JUST AFTER FINISHING THE FIRST BOSS FIGHT. PLEASE.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Just got stuck in POP TFS, it's not a puzzle but a glitch. After the first boss fight ,you need to do so switch flipping and open a door, dodge some traps and proceed. But i failed to dodge them and died. Now the game loads with a closed door. There is no way to go back and tap the switch. So i'm stuck very badly,there is NO WAY EXCEPT RESTARTING THE GAME FROM THE START.SO IF ANYONE IS PLAYING THE GAME PLEASE SHARE THE SAVEFILES JUST AFTER FINISHING THE FIRST BOSS FIGHT. PLEASE.


The save files won't work as those saves are tied to each individuals Ubisoft a/c. Try switching the difficulty level to Easy and see if that helps.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Difficulty settings wont help me since it is not a fighting issue.The game just saved with the door locked. There is no way to open the door.It seems that  you have get to the next checkpoint without dying.Or else from the beginning.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Difficulty settings wont help me since it is not a fighting issue.The game just saved with the door locked. There is no way to open the door.It seems that  you have get to the next checkpoint without dying.Or else from the beginning.


If you're using the bootleg version, then chances are that the Ubisoft DRM triggers have kicked in. You'll just have to sit back and wait till it gets fixed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2010)

@Topgear Already finished most of the games you mentioned. Really appreciate the effort though.

How's Transformers and Singularity? Any other new games? I just got Transformers.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2010)

*borderlands *is hell of addictive and difficult too
lovin it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2010)

guys i am getting "Error could not find data file " in installing POP the forgotten sands.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2010)

Ended *Metro 2033* seriously was a difficult game (ofcourse at highest difficult) ... started playing *Gears Of War 2 on Xbox 360* (my _FIRST_ game on any console) and I must say ...... shooting games (specially FPS SUCKS ... lol) ..... Anyway TPS still is playable albeit with HUGE practice and that too on medium or easy difficulty (atleast for me) ..... racing games and TPS games like *Assassins creed, DMC* etc works best on a console .......
Let me tell you this is the FIRST time in my 15 years of gaming carrier that I HAD to play a game on easy setting to proceed ....... as it was almost impossible to navigate the aim quickly with precision on hardest settings. I was feeling like being pawned .... where as on a keyboard and mouse I can kick ass of any game on any difficulty ...... Anyway I know its the practice that is needed, I hope playing *Red Dead Redemption* would be a worthwhile experience as that probably would be my next console game. AFA PC is concerned I think I will start with *Mass Effect 2*............


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

@ *Sunny1211993* - glad to know that you've finished most of the games I've mentioned - if you can try _Sniper - Ghost Warrior_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

> guys i am getting "Error could not find data file " in installing POP the forgotten sands.


You need the whole dvd, not just a damn r1p.

And anyway, got past the locked door bug in TFS. I had to restart the whole game. Took about 25mins.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

stuck in *Hallows end* level in borderlands
the zombies sucks


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Topgear Already finished most of the games you mentioned. Really appreciate the effort though.
> 
> How's Transformers and Singularity? Any other new games? I just got Transformers.



Singularity is one hell of a game dude. It's like a mix of STALKER's ambiance, BioShock's eeriness and almost CoD-like combat and mission design. It's a must play if you like horror/shooter games. The environment will give you creeps. Plus as I mentioned, those damn mutants die only from a headshot!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2010)

Currently playing:
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands [PC]
Sniper: Ghost Warrior [PC]


----------



## varunb (Jun 29, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How's Transformers and Singularity? Any other new games? I just got Transformers.



Singularity is a great game & like psycho mentioned it has got elements of Bioshock & Metro 2033. So if you are a fan of these games, then you should go ahead with Singularity. The turnoffs about this game are:

 - terrible frame skipping or stuttering which you might face if you alt-tab out a lot.
 - low textures, details.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have any stuttering issues. Playing at almost max at 1440x900 with no AA. The textures are okay, nothing mind blowing. But not so bad either.

Got Sniper Ghost Warrior yesterday eve but not gonna install it coz gotta lot of games I need to finish.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

Just killed Ratesh in POP TFS. The game is good. The acrobatics are very smooth and awesome. I'm getting 60-70 fps. The grafics is also good but not as good as AC2. The combat system is childish and not even close to the previous POP games, basically t2t and ww. 
BEWARE: If you are using the bootleg version of the game, it has got some seriously frustrating issues specially with the doors.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2010)

Completed Kane and Lynch, gameplay and story were good till game reached 70%, after that all was just 'meh' ...

Just played it because a movie is coming and the game sequel looks interesting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Completed Kane and Lynch, gameplay and story were good till game reached 70%, after that all was just 'meh' ...


70% would be till what point?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2010)

till the last two stages, the game was exciting overall but the conclusion and final stages were drab.

I agree with what this review says


> The Australian PC games magazine PC  PowerPlay gave the PC version of the game an 8/10, "Excellent",  citing "great dialogue", "impressive locations" and "satisfying action"  as highlights while criticising its length and the final act of the  game, suggesting it *"loses ambition" compared to the earlier parts of  the game*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2010)

Started Singularity and played it for about an hour and a half and it's totally mind-blowing! Not really awesome graphics but gameplay and story are really strong. Having some real fun with it. 

Also installed Transformers War for Cybertron. Not a big Transformers fan but it's getting good reviews.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> till the last two stages, the game was exciting overall but the conclusion and final stages were drab.


Did you play both the alternate endings?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes I did.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Yes I did.


Yet you found it drab?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Played Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands for more than 4hrs today! Damn addicted to that game. They dumbed down the combat but the platforming is still awesome. Almost 3/4 through the game. Will finish it tomorrow after returning from school or might just skip school for it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

> Played Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands for more than 4hrs today! Damn addicted to that game. They dumbed down the combat but the platforming is still awesome. Almost 3/4 through the game. Will finish it tomorrow after returning from school or might just skip school for it


Hold it there buddy, skipping school for gaming is not a very good idea.

Anyway NFS WORLD BETA KEY GONNA STOP GENERATING IN MINUTES. GET YOURS HERE NOW:-
Put the pedal to the metal with some Need for Speed World beta keys! - Massively


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Hold it there buddy, skipping school for gaming is not a very good idea.
> 
> Anyway NFS WORLD BETA KEY GONNA STOP GENERATING IN MINUTES. GET YOURS HERE NOW:-
> Put the pedal to the metal with some Need for Speed World beta keys! - Massively



LOL I have not been to school since like 4 days... and it's not about grades or anything. We had an Unit Test before 2 weeks... the results just came out and I am like getting 84%. Without studying lol. So school's cool... but Prince of Persia is seriously awesome! Also got a big backlog of games pending.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 29, 2010)

Camera in POP is off putting,


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah sometimes it is. Especially when you are doing some furious platforming and the camera hardly shows you the next pole or pillar you have to grab onto.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2010)

Just defeated that huge blue zombie boss who could teleport himself here and there. Playing on normal difficulty but didn't find him much of a challenge. Really like the idea of the 'Time Manipulation Device' and its creative use. It's full on Sci-Fi horror action. Get it folks. Gamespot ratings are crap. They rated Transformers 6.5 and it turned out kick-ass.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yet you found it drab?



Yup, may be I was expecting more


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

^Gamespot lost my trust long ago. I am getting Singularity soon.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 30, 2010)

Supreme Commander and Tekken.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2010)

Dangerous dave! lol


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2010)

Started playing _Sniper - Ghost Warrior_


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just defeated that huge blue zombie boss who could teleport himself here and there. Playing on normal difficulty but didn't find him much of a challenge. Really like the idea of the 'Time Manipulation Device' and its creative use. It's full on Sci-Fi horror action. Get it folks. Gamespot ratings are crap. They rated Transformers 6.5 and it turned out kick-ass.


have u tried borderlands?

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

3 days so far playing *borderlands* and still stuck in zombieland
there are so many missions to do and so many zombies's head to pop off

the game is damn addictive
the guns are awesome
weapon design is impressing
only the map interface could e more better


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2010)

^Completed the main game months ago. Was awesome. I mostly used the sniper


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 30, 2010)

Playing  NFS World Online beta

Finally back to arcade action! 

*i49.tinypic.com/30wwo60.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2ntuzi8.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/fyiakn.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2mouln4.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/2po8txu.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2i8w5er.jpg

Graphics,physics,gameplay n all are improved.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2010)

For the last freakin' time, PLEASE POST THUMBNAILS!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah people... we appreciate you taking your time and devoting effort in sharing your screenshots with us but please post them as thumbnails!

Anyways, going to play PoP. See ye guys after 4-5hrs lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2010)

Completed Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands. The last level was extremely frustrating, to say the least. But overall, it was pretty good. I loved the platforming in this game. The combination of freezing water and using it to our advantage was pretty unique feature. Also the usage of elemental powers was done quite well. The combat system and boss fights were a joke. Pretty much all the boss fights had a predictable attack pattern, which even a 11 year old could mash his way through. Combat certainly lacked depth as opposed to Warrior Within. Voice acting and character's facial animation was average. It still doesn't explain how Prince gets his darker attitude in Warrior Within, as this game is supposed to be the transition phase from SOT to WW. But this game was miles ahead of their last garbage Prince. A worthy addition, but still doesn't match the original Trilogy. 

Resuming Sniper: Ghost Warrior now.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2010)

DuesEx E3 trailer music (which was awesome) is available for download in high quality mp3 on the official site.

I liked the trailer and the background music was jaw-dropping. Chk the trailer if not seen yet and download the track  .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone up for a co-op game? Borderlands, L4D or any other game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Anyone up for a co-op game? Borderlands, L4D or any other game?


I have already completed Borderlands on the 360, so removed the game off my PC. L4D is still there though. So pick a time and we can resume our earlier session.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2010)

Tonight *****es! Gaurav you up for it?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> For the last freakin' time, PLEASE POST THUMBNAILS!



What allwy.... are you still stuck with Dial Up  ... lol Just kidding .... thumbnail plz .....


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Tonight *****es! Gaurav you up for it?



Just tell me the time, 
then we can waste our time in configuring online sh1t , we will then play for 30 mins before someone is hungry, session ends, and dead are still walking on the streets 


Seriously, configure the online things before we meet, so more time is spent in actually playing the game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2010)

I have Hamachi installed but we need to keep our IPs in sync, don't we?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2010)

I have Hamachi installed, but it's been synced with my local buddies IP address. So I think we need to do the whole drill all over again. What time do you peeps want to hunt _ze zombies_? 

Also where's Ankur? It's called Left "4" dead for a reason.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2010)

Finished POP The Forgotten Sands. The game was awesome just the combat was stupid. The traps were amazing, truly decent and well thought out, the best thing about the game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jun 30, 2010)

Imageshack - cubedformers2cubertronr.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^Completed the main game months ago. Was awesome. I mostly used the sniper


me too
and shotgun against zombies(just love to pop their head)

i wanna ask something
how do we know that "this" mission is a compulsory mission
and "this " mission is not

bcoz i'm getting bored in doing missions in zombieland
wanna go back to arid lands


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have Hamachi installed, but it's been synced with my local buddies IP address. So I think we need to do the whole drill all over again. What time do you peeps want to hunt _ze zombies_?
> 
> Also where's Ankur? It's called Left "4" dead for a reason.



We could not decide the time today , lets complete the freakin game guys  ,  i have it installed since we played it first time


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 30, 2010)

Just finished Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands. It's a good 10-11 hours of a game! And it's awesome! The combat though really basic, gets fun towards the end when you fight hordes of enemies at once! The platforming is classic PoP type. The stand-out part is the last level (The Final Climb)... oh man I don't think I will ever forget the level. It might not be that out-standing, but it certainly was unique and mind-blowing. Battling monstorities on flying debris is kick-ass!

UbiSoft, apart from their pathetic DRM, is still giving out good games. Assassin's Creed II and this one... I didn't like Conviction that much (though finished it) but others seem to like it. So go UbiSoft! But please do away with your $hitty DRM .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> me too
> and shotgun against zombies(just love to pop their head)
> 
> i wanna ask something
> ...



The main missions are different color than yellow. All side quests are marked yellow in the stats hud i think.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> The main missions are different color than yellow. All side quests are marked yellow in the stats hud i think.


thanks for that

anyways how much time it took to u complete that game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Finished POP The Forgotten Sands. The game was awesome just the combat was stupid. The traps were amazing, truly decent and well thought out, the best thing about the game.



how is the graphics as compared to POP2008


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2010)

Started playing splinter cell conviction, game is too easy even on the hardest difficulty and I hate the way game spoon-feeds you with every basic action displayed on objects. 
Looks like they were not targeting hardcore gamers this time (curses consoles )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Just finished Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands. It's a good 10-11 hours of a game! And it's awesome!



only...10-11hrs....they made the pop too short....i guess
pop:ww & TT are lengthy when compared 

even the capcom games r engaging & lengthy.....like dmc4 or RS4 & 5
after completing normal mode u unlock other modes & blah,blah modes


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 1, 2010)

PHLOP and Iritating and Faultline


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 1, 2010)

@KaranTh85 :- True man... WW was quite long!

So... I played the training, 1st level and half of 2nd level of Sniper Ghost Warrior and I am impressed. Gonna stick to this game for awhile!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2010)

Started Transformers: War for Cybertron. Fun action game. Plain fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2010)

Currently on chapter 6 of Sniper: Ghost Warrior.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2010)

Completed Forgotten sands two days ago. The game is really a good one. Although it gets easy when you power up the prince... even on the hardest difficulty, enemies are fun to kill. And platforming really stands out. As psycho mentioned.. Last level was simply amazing.The way the game sets traps is cool. In fact.. Trap escaping was never been this harder before. And there were multiple layers of platforming thanks to the water, Memory. The platforming has never been this innovative before. The only drawback is lack of move sets for prince in combat and easy AI. There will be 100 enemies in the screen and only 1 enemy or may be 2 will be attacking you at a time. So, its virtually useless to incorporate 200 bad dudes at a time. And few glitches here and there in animation will feel like a stone in a mouthful of meal. Apart from these, the game is really good. Every POP, Platforming fan should give it a shot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2010)

Kane & Lynch: Dog Days demo is out now on XBL. I just pray it matches the first game or even better if it tops it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 1, 2010)

Etjan, I need ye'r help. Just installed AvP. Everything looked great, the cutscenes are awesome, the graphics are awesome. But, I came across a bug, at the beginnin', Tequila asks to turn on the flashlight but when I press that button, it freezes, I need to ctrl+alt+tab and close it. Any help, budd? I'm on Win7 and set the Hz to 44100. Help me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2010)

Downloading Kane & Lynch 2 demo.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Etjan, I need ye'r help. Just installed AvP. Everything looked great, the cutscenes are awesome, the graphics are awesome. But, I came across a bug, at the beginnin', Tequila asks to turn on the flashlight but when I press that button, it freezes, I need to ctrl+alt+tab and close it. Any help, budd? I'm on Win7 and set the Hz to 44100. Help me!


Not sure. Have you tried applying the latest patches? It's a buggy game and froze on 2-3 occasions for me too, but nothing game breaking.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Downloading Kane & Lynch 2 demo.


is *kane and lynch 2* that good?
i see everyone talkin about it
whats the genre?


----------



## mac555 (Jul 2, 2010)

its a third person shooter...kane and lynch :dead man had nice story so looking at trailers of sequel it appers gud but still time before retail launch...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is *kane and lynch 2* that good?
> i see everyone talkin about it
> whats the genre?



Just try it out for yourself. It's one of the most kick-ass games I've ever played. Don't go with the ratings. Critics are just asses especially Gamespot ones.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2010)

Killed the giant ant kinna bug in Singularity. Damn addictive and jolly easy at Hard mode 

Bought MGS4.

Installing Sniper Ghost Warrior


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 2, 2010)

@Etjan: TY for ye'r reply, but I found out. I was playin' with AvPDX11.exe and that caused that prob., once I opened AvP.exe everythin' was awesome. And the game rocks! And... err... a Q: the length of campaign of my Pred?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Etjan: TY for ye'r reply, but I found out. I was playin' with AvPDX11.exe and that caused that prob., once I opened AvP.exe everythin' was awesome. And the game rocks! And... err... a Q: the length of campaign of my Pred?


Each campaign is roughly 4 hours in length.

EDIT: Done with Sniper: Ghost Warrior. Took me close to 7 hours to complete it on Normal difficulty. Not bad for such a budget title.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just try it out for yourself. It's one of the most kick-ass games I've ever played. Don't go with the ratings. Critics are just asses especially Gamespot ones.


u r downloading the demo , right?
isnt the full version out ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2010)

I was talking about Kane & Lynch: Dead Men.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was talking about Kane & Lynch: Dead Men.


oops my mistake
sry


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2010)

Now on level Take Down The Rigs in _Siniper Ghost Warrior_


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 3, 2010)

Whats the size of demo ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone up for SNIPER GHOST WARRIOR LAN MP?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 3, 2010)

Done playing Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days demo. To be honest, I have mixed feelings about the game (mostly good). The demo is not the E3 2010 daytime street demo, in fact it's completely different part of a level. The intro begins with brief cut-scenes of Kane firing away at someone (possibly cops) & Lynch is shown in a shady apartment in Shanghai with his new new found girlfriend, Xiu lying on the bed. After, a few a jarred scenes later, we hit the main menu. Three game modes available for selection; Story, Arcade & Multiplayer mode. I didn't try the mutiplayer mode, but I'll give a short run down of what they all are.

First, we'll start off with the Story mode. I began the game pompously on Hard difficulty, got my butt taped to the ground with just a few enemy bullets. F*ck that! Let's switch to Normal mode. The cut-scene introduces Kane & Lynch dining in a restaurant when the cops barge and then begins our action. At first, I found the controls to be a bit tedious and the shaky camera work just added to the misery. Well OFF went the shaky camera movement from the options menu. Now that we had some stability, I could finally focus my fire power. Our default weapon is a shot-gun and AI is so tough that they have to take up half of my ammo before one goes down. Thankfully, we can pick up their weapons (Assault rifles, sub-machine guns & the likes) and ammo after they have been put to rest. Amidst all this chaos, we hear Kane & Lynch arguing about how the cops found them and Lynch suddenly realises that his girlfriend is back in her apartment. So we have to make our way through the congested alleys, constructions sites and busy streets of Shanghai to Lynch's gals apartment.

The graphics of this game has been revamped completely as compared to the semi-cartoon(ish) look of the first game. They have somehow used Glacier engine and have provided documentary style visuals. You instantly get the feeling that it's being filmed by a handy-cam and the only thing missing is the TCR clock counter. The visuals shifts between grainy and normal vision depending on the scene. People with motion sickness will need to enable "steady-cam" from the options. Although, it will take away the soul from the gameplay. I did the same thing in the beginning, but enabled it later to find out how much fun it was. You are literally in the action & feeling like it's a LIVE action sequence going on. The character models are shoddy, but the look of Shanghai is delivered brilliantly. The alleyways really look filthy and you can see civilians actually run away if you point your weapon. A few changes have been made to the gameplay, like you don't get adrenaline shots any more. So no more crying for help in a hope to be revived by your partner. If you die, well you just...DIE. At times, you get shot badly and fall to the ground & need to press 'A' to get back up. Cover system is the same as before, but behold, the physics have been improved dramatically. So don't expect to hide behind wooden crates and not get busted. They will destroy the entire crate and you'll need to find new cover spot.

This time you can also throw fire extinguishers & propane cannisters and shoot them to take out multiple or single targets. The explosions effects are amazing. The developers have also used face pixellation when some cop gets a head-shot or is lying on the ground. Not sure why this is done, but I'm assuming it's to give a more realistic approach to the game. The sound effects are really good, but some of the gun sounds aren't up to the mark. Also the volume of this game seemed to be extremely low on my 360. I had to increase my volume knob to more than half, which I don't normally do. It's a 30 minuted timed demo, so it ended pretty fast. It was fantastic, least to say. But my only concern is the "romantic Lynch" storyline aspect. Somehow this doesn't fit the bill and I hope there is more depth to the storyline than keep Lynch's damsel safe. The visual presentation is definitely top notch and it's certainly a very fresh approach to video games. I have never seen a game being directed so intensively. Dam! I almost forgot to mention the best part of the game, it runs close to 100fps, or at least seemed to run that smoothly. There is no frame rate drop whatsoever, although we do have minor tearing issues.

That takes care of the story mode. I briefly played 2 rounds of Arcade mode, so won't be able to give a complete insight. Rule for both Arcade & Multiplayer is simple "Get 4 million dollars & Get out in 4 minutes". In arcade mode, you get the loot and make a run for it. With each round the difficulty increase and your allies could turn on you if you haven't gathered enough Benjamins. In other words, you're disposable. So you need to gather as much cash as you can and turning on your allies won't be a wise choice as the others would then hunt you down. Multiplayer is divided into 3 modes; Fragile Alliance, Cops and Robbers & Undercover cop. If people have played the first game, they know what Fragile Alliance is all about. Here, the above rule applies and you just need to run off with the cash. If you die, you re-spawn as a cop. Under cover cop mode would have a cop being hidden amongst your team members, who is it? No one knows. Cops & Robbers mode is pretty much self explanatory. I guess someone who has played the mutiplayer properly would give you a better view of it.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 3, 2010)

Completed Splinter Cell Conviction, pinged my friend on yahoo who was waiting for me to complete it so we can play multiplayer.



> Gaurav: Conviction complete, using only silenced pistol
> Gaurav: and various bombs
> Friend: I tried using different weapons just to try them out. But most are useless compared to the pistol
> Friend: After the first 2-3 levels, I stopped giving a damn about stealth and shadows and last know position etc., and just went charging in pistol blazing
> ...



Hopefully multiplayer will be fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there any news on Ghostbusters video game sequel? First one was immense fun.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 3, 2010)

Watch this , its hilarious and true 

*The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Splinter Cell: Conviction


*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes me too excited but sadly nothing on it.

Crackdown 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2010)

@tarey_g :- I have been watching almost every Zero Punctuation vids since a long time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Completed act 1 in MGS4. This game truly deserves 10/10.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 3, 2010)

Finally completed *Gears Of Wars 2* my first game on console xbox360 ...... I would say the experience was satisfactory, reason as I mentioned somewhere in the back pages, aiming sucks and for that reason only........... I had to first time in my gaming life play the game on Easy mode, but that made the game pretty easy............... and frankly ( not boasting ) I am not used to play games on even moderate setting, its almost always hardest or at the most one less then the hardest,......So I did not enjoy the challenge as such. Increasing the difficulty needed a huge practice to aim. Anyway its completed and I have moved to my good old PC for my next game *MASS EFFECT 2* and boy boy boy what a shear improvement over first installment atleast for me. The story is intriguing, graphics are good but most of all we have far more and better action than the first installment. I am hooked in to the game withing minutes, completed two levels and looking forward to it. Playing at Hardcore setting and I am enjoying every bit of it......PC ROCKS AND RULES PERIOD!! ..... HD5850 ROCKS as WELL. 

BTW Thanks *@ALLWY* for giving such a details and decent review of the game _Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days_. Looks like my kinda of game. Is it available for PC as well. I would be shifting to PC unless there is a really worth game exclusive for 360 like Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 3, 2010)

sam9s said:


> BTW Thanks *@ALLWY* for giving such a details and decent review of the game _Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days_. Looks like my kinda of game. Is it available for PC as well. I would be shifting to PC unless there is a really worth game exclusive for 360 like Red Dead Redemption.


Yes, it is available for PC as well. Unfortunately, it's not released yet for either platforms. This was just an early impression of the times exclusive demo for the X360. However, you could pick up the first Kane & Lynch title which is readily available for the PC. I have been pestering almost everyone on this forum since the day I had first played the game. It's a brilliantly designed game, under-rated by sloppy reviewers. Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days is due on 24th of August across all platforms.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't see why MGS 4 got 10/10. What's so good about it? I couldn't go any further than Act 1.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Whats the size of demo ?



Sniper - Ghost Warrior Demo is 1036 MB 

Download Page

Now on Mission _An Alliance To Save Rodriguez_ in Sniper - Ghost Warrior

BTW, Started playing Soldier of Fortune - Payback - pretty good game only drawback is you ca not change any graphics quality settings other than resolution.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I don't see why MGS 4 got 10/10. What's so good about it? *I couldn't go any further than Act 1.*



Why ? If you couldn't complete the game then how can you say this game should have not got 10/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2010)

Let me restate that, I didn't want to go any further than Act 1!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ I think What Dinjo means is that some times the games picks up after couple of rounds....... you left it too soon ..... DEAD SPACE was one such game for me.... initially I was not able to hold my interest, but gradually it turned out to be one hell of a game .........


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2010)

^^true
Medical level got me hooked.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd rather play Mario on NES than MGS4. Lame-ass game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2010)

^Yeah, for me too. I played MGS4 at my friend's house. It's too stealthy, too much. I think Ubi did a great job in combinin' stealth with action in Splinter Cell: Conviction. And, yeah, I completed Conviction and the story was great, the graphics was superb, the animations were splendid & mainly, the interrogations were awesome! I didn't feel it was short 'cause if it was like 10-12 hrs., it would've been boring. Great job, Ubi.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 4, 2010)

Can any 1 of u guys can tell me which stage in the game CONTRA is an icy age.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2010)

For starters, MGS4 is the game which allows stealthy and offensive gameplay at the same time. And I half wished Conviction to be a shoot 'em up. It wasn't a complete stealth or a complete shooter. Being on a particular boat would have helped a lot.

For all the people who are yelling that MGS4 is bad, Just take a break. No one is forcing you to play the game. Play the so claimed best game of yours but don't take the risky job of abusing the game. Playing it for a our or a single mission in friends home will only make you feel good or bad if you have played any MGS games before. For the starters to the saga who don't even know who is who and what is what..... you need to spend a quality bit of time on the game to get hang of it. 

BTW, got some crappy 512kbps connection. Back to the web world.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 4, 2010)

MGS4 is the best combination of stealth and action games.The biggest drawback is the heavy story sequence which is not well understood by people.

Some knowledge base for MGS4

Metal Gear Retrospective Video Game | Reviews, Trailers & Interviews | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

the game is quite addictive
even more if played with friends in teams
i literally had muscle inflation after playing that game(bcoz it was damn addictive)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2010)

^
What game?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

MGS4
played it till my fingers were aching


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 4, 2010)

Today's L4D sessions was freakin' awesome. Me, Sunny and Tarey finally completed the game after a painfully long break. The final mission was hilarious. It's safe to say that this is perhaps the best online co-op game I have played in ages now. I guess it's about time we fire up L4D 2 and try that out as well. I'll let you guys know once this works out properly. 

PS: Some one please get hold of quan_chi. It seems he has suddenly disappeared off the face of this planet.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm guessing it's Borderlands. He's been going ga-ga over it since he played it.
> 
> Today's L4D sessions was freakin' awesome. Me, Sunny and Tarey finally completed the game after a painfully long break. The final mission was hilarious. It's safe to say that this is perhaps the best online co-op game I have played in ages now. I guess it's about time we fire up L4D 2 and try that out as well. I'll let you guys know once this works out properly.
> 
> PS: Some one please get hold of quan_chi. It seems he has suddenly disappeared off the face of this planet.


oh forgot to post about borderlands
thanks for reminding me

i just finished the game 
and i think it has more than one ending
bcoz i killed DR NED(bcoz i was just playing the zombie map)
and still the game is having so many missions left


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

minesweeper .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

and yeah same thing here
quan chi was here when he was playing stalker SOC
after that he just disappeared
i think he lost in the ZONE


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh forgot to post about borderlands
> thanks for reminding me
> 
> i just finished the game
> ...


Dam it! I wanted to co-op with the DLC's on the 360, especially Zombie Island of Dr.Ned. Borderlands was super addictive in split screen co-op. They should more games in split-screen these days.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll have L4D 2 by tomorrow. @Gaurav @Allwyn Please be ready with your copies. Anyone else wanna join in for L4D 2? We need a fourth member in our landing party. 

As for today's session, fun would have been doubled if Allwyn would have fixed his mic. It was immense fun nonetheless.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ What time you guys usually break in ... ???? Completed L4D2 ages ago, but still carving for Co ops .... its one hell of a multilayer game ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'll have L4D 2 by tomorrow. @Gaurav @Allwyn Please be ready with your copies. Anyone else wanna join in for L4D 2? We need a fourth member in our landing party.
> 
> As for today's session, fun would have been doubled if Allwyn would have fixed his mic. It was immense fun nonetheless.


I already have my copy ready. Just make sure you guys patch the copy to the latest version. About the mic thing, I suppose it's a driver issue like Tarey said. I'll get it checked out and once that is fixed, be prepared to make some noise. 

@Sam: We don't have any specific timing as such. So it's pretty random. Pass me your Yahoo ID if you have one & we can take it from there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2010)

Completed L4D2? No you didn't.  Real fun is multiplayer. We don't really have a time. I'll let you know when we're playing. PM me you gmail or yahoo ID.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, just spent the last half hour to configure and test L4D 2. Got everything set up properly and also seems to have found my Hamachi IP. Now only thing remaining is to test it with someone to see if it works properly. Now my version is updated to 2.0.1.1. It's not the latest version, but should do the trick. Let me know when you people are ready. Sunny sms me when you are ready to go tomorrow. _*fingers crossed*_


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

Played world of Goo for half and our and the gameplay is really addictive 

BTW, started palying half life 2 and having fun with the legendary crowbar


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys still havent played 50 cent blood on the sand its a king of Co-Op Game.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

world of goo is in which digit dvd? i was looking for it but found world of zoo instead.

do you guys remember.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 5, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> You guys still havent played 50 cent blood on the sand its a king of Co-Op Game.



Is the game GTA/Mercenaries 2 type ? Merc 2 was awesome fun in multiplayer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Is the game GTA/Mercenaries 2 type ? Merc 2 was awesome fun in multiplayer


It's a console only game. 

When are you going to be back from work? We could test L4D 2 tonight.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 5, 2010)

2.5 Hours from now, I will install l4d 2 first thing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 2.5 Hours from now, I will install l4d 2 first thing.


So by what time should we expect you to be done with everything?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

This might be one of the saddest news in the history of gaming, my copy of L4D turned out broken. #epicphail


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2010)

^If you "truly" have an 2mbps connection then downloading won't be a problem.

Killed Laughing Octopus in MGS4. MAN MGS4 IS THE MOST PECULIAR GAME EVER MAN IMHO. You get 30mins cut-scenes and 15 mins gameplay. Now that WTF!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

Nah I don't have a 2Mbps connection. Just a 56K dial-up.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 5, 2010)

aby geek said:


> world of goo is in which digit dvd? i was looking for it but found world of zoo instead.
> 
> do you guys remember.


Probably in March 07 one! Don't know it exactly. Check in the DSA... 

DSA = Digit Software Archive.

Addicted to Spider Man 3.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Sam: We don't have any specific timing as such. So it's pretty random. Pass me your Yahoo ID if you have one & we can take it from there.



Okie ... *sam9s* is my yahoo ID and *sam27sep* is my Gtalk ID ..... Mind you friends I am an Office going individual and so would only be available at night or may be evening .... but weekends I am all in for gaming  ...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 5, 2010)

People are working today


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

are there more than one endings in game borderlands?
anyone?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

Let me put it to you, there are other games out there too. Get over Borderlands. It isn't that great! Try out Transformers WFC.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Let me put it to you, there are other games out there too. Get over Borderlands. It isn't that great! Try out Transformers WFC.


i know its kinda sucks playing only 1 game
but the problem with me is that until i finish one game totally i cant move over anything else

i have some games installed already
namely:
burnout paradise
crysis  warhead
CS source
mass effect 2(just uninstalled)


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah i have burnout paradise ultimate box dvd . its te most immersive car game ever.

nfs is doggy poop compared to it.

the ratatouille game was real fun.

any of you got ur hand on split/secnd yet. i hoe it is better thancrashday. coz i havent seen a game beat crashday till date.

march 2007:world of goo. i thought it was pretty recent affair.

tmnt game was equally fun , first game i ran on my new gpu back then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2010)

> Let me put it to you, there are other games out there too. Get over Borderlands. It isn't that great! Try out Transformers WFC.


Man not everyone is like you, "Complete a game and then forget it". Some gamers get addicted to the same game and play it very much. If he is addicted to borderlands let him be, don't try to make him someone else. There is no harm in suggesting other games but that was a little too rude.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

Most of my posts are intended as humor out here. I just forget to add smilies.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

well u know what i was literally getting bored playing that game
it was a real fun at the beginning
what i like the most was the graphics and voice acting of various characters( TK baha -my fav)
i finished the game on friday
and when i again tried to play my game i came to know trhat there are many missions still left on the other maps

then i thought that it might be possible that this game have various endings
so i played  lil bit of it today
and still many missions left to do


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 5, 2010)

I shall fulfill that wish. 

I  always use two or three smilies. 

@jojo: yes, NFS is really **** against Burnout.  People don't understand it, because of high requirements of Burnout!

I tried ratatouille, but it didn't run on my older comp, and I lost the DVD later!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2010)

currently playin....Silent Hill :Homecoming...most immserviely horror....


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

leave borderlands alone iam still addicted to cadillacs and dinosaur and mario.

have any of you completed icy tower with great combos?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Mind you friends I am an Office going individual and so would only be available at night or may be evening .... but weekends I am all in for gaming  ...



Same here , we usually play in night or on weekends.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> currently playin....Silent Hill :Homecoming...most immserviely horror....


That was the only Silent Hill game I had completed. It was fantastic, regardless of it's technical issues on the PC. The atmosphere is something which I really love about this game. The whole foggy ghost town idea is enough to send chills down your spine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2010)

Transformers : War for Cybertron.

Good game. Playing the Decepticon campaign.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That was the only Silent Hill game I had completed. It was fantastic, regardless of it's technical issues on the PC. The atmosphere is something which I really love about this game. The whole foggy ghost town idea is enough to send chills down your spine.



True...& konami has done good job....
excited to play SH3 
anybody played SH4:The Room (PC)


----------



## mac555 (Jul 6, 2010)

me also started transformers war for cybertron...heard a good review about it...
must say nice game....started with the decepticons....


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2010)

pes 2010


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2010)

Finished POP the  forgotten sands


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 6, 2010)

aby geek said:


> leave borderlands alone iam still addicted to cadillacs and dinosaur and mario.
> 
> have any of you completed icy tower with great combos?


Icy Tower is infinitely long game. You can't complete it ever. The highest recors is I think, 1000 + combos by some one named Rocket.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> True...& konami has done good job....
> excited to play SH3
> anybody played SH4:The Room (PC)



Both are quite different in gameplay compared to homecoming. 

You will literally feel the fear and helplessness making u freak out at moments. Not action oriented.

I'd say SH2 >>>>>>>> SH3 >>>> SH4.

SH 2 pulled me into this series. Best story ever and awesome animations, music, locations. Best game ever.  5 endings in total. I got bad one and james died by suicide.

SH3 is still close the original idea and heather is kickass. Story is god but its too much cultish and about the history of silent hill town. It will complement homecoming. Heather dialogs are to die for.

SH4 is the only game which is outside silent hill. Further i liked the concept but lost intereat due to constant nagging by ghosts and their aura damange. But ending is so sweet. Only if u get to save eileen.

I'll say first start with SH2 and then SH 3. After that u may go for SH 4.

Remember these games are not action oriented like homecoming. These are experiences with everyone having diff interpretations.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

@ hjpotter i achieved 95 floor combo whats ur highest combo.

and rocket has score of 1000? thats puny what was his combo?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 109 combo.. 

and, then is 101 

do you play IT 1.3 or 1.4?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2010)

currently installing gta 4
impatient as hell to play that


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

nice ! i dnt remember the version havent installed it recently.

umm do you always start with a new unlocked floor or the default starting floor?

and what are the reemarks that come after extreme. any new words you know?

ill install and see . wil it work with intel x4500 graphics. i ran it on gpu only so dont know.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2010)

i have just started playing it
i havent seen the intro movie just to see the frame rates
dude this game really need a graphic card
i set my settings to 1024 resolution at low settings


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ patch the GTA 4 to the latest version ( 1.0.7.0 )


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 7, 2010)

Completed POP Forgotten Sands last night , IMO Prince from 2008 was better


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2010)

is there any other way to run the game except inserting disc one
i even tried mounting the image of it but it is protected


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2010)

some call it n-dvd patch. some call it c!@ck. Either case, you'll be needing it if you want to play the game without inserting disc1. And it is the only way to do it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2010)

thanx a lot bro


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Completed POP Forgotten Sands last night , IMO Prince from 2008 was better



i heard dat it has bugs..such as doors not opening...etc 
anybdy played silent hill 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2010)

kanjar said:


> SH 2 pulled me into this series. Best story ever and awesome animations, music, locations. Best game ever.  5 endings in total. I got bad one and james died by suicide.


Dam! This almost makes me want to load the game on PC. I found out there is a Director's cut version out for this game which apparently supports Widescreen. SH2, I believe, has been rated the creepiest of all the SH series, correct? I'll check a couple of gameplay videos and see if it's worth picking up.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2010)

Still continuing with *Mass Effect 2* ..... It one hell of a game man, I am surprised no one is playing it .......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Still continuing with *Mass Effect 2* ..... It one hell of a game man, I am surprised no one is playing it .......


That's because most of them have completed it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ lol good one .... I am slow and steady I guess ...... Married people are like this ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2010)

kanjar said:


> I'd say SH2 >>>>>>>> SH3 >>>> SH4.
> 
> SH 2 pulled me into this series. Best story ever and awesome animations, music, locations. Best game ever.  5 endings in total. I got bad one and james died by suicide.
> 
> ...


SH4...r u talkin abt SH4:The Room


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Still continuing with *Mass Effect 2* ..... It one hell of a game man, I am surprised no one is playing it .......



I started playing it this week.

btw, why don't you join us in the L4D2 game ? tonight we (sunny,Ethan and me) may be playing it. We started playing it yesterday but Allwyn(Ethan_hunt) faced a power failure  . 

So it officially starts today and a fourth player is welcome to join  !!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2010)

^Another Masterpiece from Konami is Metal Gear Series. Awesome game.

Now i'm in Act 3 Third Sun.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 7, 2010)

aby geek said:


> nice ! i dnt remember the version havent installed it recently.
> 
> umm do you always start with a new unlocked floor or the default starting floor?
> 
> ...


Icy Tower 1.4 has a text file for your records.

```
ICY TOWER 1.4 PROFILE
**********************************************
Profile name:          hjpotter92
Last updated:          2010-05-26
Rank:                  B
Created:               2010-05-16

Time played:           44 minutes, 14 seconds
Games played:          122               Custom games played:     12
Games quit:            0

Best score ever:       15214
Avg score per game:    1717
Total score:         325749

Highest floor ever:     305
Avg floors per game:     56
Floors jumped:         6857

Top Floor, No Combo:    191

Best combo ever:         109
Avg combos per game:      1
Avg combo length:        19
Combos jumped:          226

Longest Lost Combo:      109

Singles in a Row:        39
Doubles in a Row:         6
Triples in a Row:         3
Quadruples in a Row:      5
Quintuples in a Row:      4

Clock Challenge 1:      132
Clock Challenge 2:      198
Clock Challenge 3:      186

Average CC 1:            94
Average CC 2:           159
Average CC 3:           186

Good:                    22
Sweet:                   93
Great:                   45
Super:                   34
WOW:                     17
Amazing:                 12
Extreme:                  3

Total jumps:    2760
```


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ lol good one .... I am slow and steady I guess ...... Married people are like this ...


I would probably give up gaming the day I get married, wouldn't leave watching movies under any circumstances though. 

@Gaurav: I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it tonight. Caught a really bad cold, might rest for a while & see if that helps.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I would probably give up gaming the day I get married, wouldn't leave watching movies under any circumstances though.



I wont leave gaming even after I get married  (surely hours of gaming will get less, as it got after I got job).





Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Gaurav: I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it tonight. Caught a  really bad cold, might rest for a while & see if that helps.



Ok, np. I will continue with Mass Effect 2 than.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2010)

I wants to haz L4D 2 tonight!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 7, 2010)

I won't marry.. 

The best decision of my life towards gaming (and a lot of other things..   )


----------



## mac555 (Jul 7, 2010)

finished transformers:war for cybertron....enjoyed the flight part the most....jetfire is great....and credits where like a short movie


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2010)

Are we hazing a L4D2 session tonight?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 7, 2010)

Me too down with fever


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> SH4...r u talkin abt SH4:The Room


Yeah, the room.
Somehow i didn't like teh protagonist. More like i had sympathy for the villain. But that just ruined half of the game for me.  i'd say play SH 2 (its a masterpiece, attention to tiniest details and layers of interpretaions, after finishing the game i felt the loss of someone very close to heart inside the game, wished everything roll back to a happy start and the story could hav been a dream)  and then SH 3 (a worthy successor,  heather rocks, i just luv that gal for standing tall under the nightmarish town's torture and portraying vivid emotions, delivering witty dialogs). Leave SH4 for the last.

Do not play SH 2 if ur exams r near or anything similar. This game will break u psychologically, make u a better mature and loving person. Its not just a game, its an experience. So take ur time and explore it like the same.

Btw its ost got some of the best vocals. Their lyrics means a lot more nostalgia when u r done with the game. Particularly 'room of angel' is one damn good haunting track and mary elizabeth glynn deserves accolades for making it perfect. Akira yamaoka is always brilliant in making music for all silent hill series. I  have ost of all of them. Simply great ost for great series.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 8, 2010)

Started to play Battlefield Bad Company 2.
My First FPS ever..and its a perfect start.Nothing to say more it just AWESOME!!!

I am able to play the best game of the year @ 50+ FPS @ 1600 x 900 
Now I am proud of my rig.
Dont bash me guys..I couldnt stop myself posting screens.Thumbnails wont be appealing.

*i25.tinypic.com/fokt2f.jpg
*i32.tinypic.com/14u7xqr.jpg
*i25.tinypic.com/2ypda3s.jpg
*i31.tinypic.com/140g7et.jpg
*i25.tinypic.com/5l9pic.jpg
*i29.tinypic.com/14aenog.jpg
*i32.tinypic.com/dgm3v4.jpg
*i28.tinypic.com/ip9lab.jpg
*i31.tinypic.com/34pb4b9.jpg
*i31.tinypic.com/34or0x3.jpg
*i31.tinypic.com/300y5wi.jpg
*i25.tinypic.com/9u0m88.jpg
*i29.tinypic.com/2ng5rwl.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I started playing it this week.
> 
> btw, why don't you join us in the L4D2 game ? tonight we (sunny,Ethan and me) may be playing it. We started playing it yesterday but Allwyn(Ethan_hunt) faced a power failure  .
> 
> So it officially starts today and a fourth player is welcome to join  !!!



Damm too late .... boys you have my gtalk and yahoo ID, use it!! .... I dont see any friend request ...... else the message would not be communicated quickly ....... anyway I had a SMPS failure yesterday  after 4 years of extensive usage ...) I guess my HD5850 was too heavy on the poor thing ..... anyway would be getting a new one tomorrow so should be ready by day after. This Weekend if you plan any session let me know .... (do add me on chat guys)

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> I would probably give up gaming the day I get married, wouldn't leave watching movies under any circumstances though.
> 
> @Gaurav: I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it tonight. Caught a really bad cold, might rest for a while & see if that helps.



Naa I cannot give gaming and movies as well for that matter, these two are my life support system  (Check my orkut profile -- 5 things you cannot live without )

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




hjpotter92 said:


> I won't marry..



In your dreams  ... its one thing you can not avoid ..... how so ever you want to ....  better concentrate on getting a gaming Wife .. lol  .. rather no wife at all


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Damm too late .... boys you have my gtalk and yahoo ID, use it!!



Don't worry , we didn't play yesterday. I'll add you to my yahoo today.
just be ready with L4D 2 installed with update version 2.0.1.1 (or else you wont be able to play with us, as rest of us are on this same version).

Also install hamachi.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2010)

So we're up for tonight, right?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm in. BTW I got bad stomach too. Looks like out L4D 2 party has been infected by zombies. 

@Sam9s I sent you a request on Yahoo.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2010)

@Sam: Have already sent you a request. Just add me up and we'll meet tonight. I'll fill you in on the details once we start. Let me know by what time should we expect you to arrive.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm in. BTW I got bad stomach too. Looks like out L4D 2 party has been infected by zombies.



Here.. take some pills (select pills from the inventory and click the shoot button).  


*suppliers.jimtrade.com/resize_image.aspx?MaxSize=228&filen=95/94958/37174.jpg*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ynDUS4O5L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

Lets meet @ 8:30 pm


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

aah hjpotter nice scores , i  have got higer scores cause i do 6-10 combos per game.

and no problem in marrying, you just stop gaming to pamper your wife and you start it again to pamper ur children


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 8, 2010)

Installed and Uninstall-->Sniper Ghost and Alien Vs predator.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2010)

anyone knows how to break the SECUREROM feature in GTA4 game
i mounted the image but it is protected by this SECUREROM software
need help

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> some call it n-dvd patch. some call it c!@ck. Either case, you'll be needing it if you want to play the game without inserting disc1. And it is the only way to do it.


i tried this but no good news so far
can u post the link of the working software


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> anyone knows how to break the SECUREROM feature in GTA4 game
> i mounted the image but it is protected by this SECUREROM software
> need help
> 
> ...


If you downloaded it from some website, check the comments there.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2010)

there were no comments
and i tried only a couple of times


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2010)

^are you insane buddy? Read the rules!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

hope you guys will love this news: Fragnetics BFBC2 Online Competition | Its happening 23rd July to Early September…

sad i cant join in.

hjpotter , beat this :



> ICY TOWER 1.4 PROFILE
> **********************************************
> Profile name:          aby_climber
> Last updated:          2010-07-09
> ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 9, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i tried this but no good news so far
> can u post the link of the working software




Really? 800+ posts and you are asking me to post a link in the forum to n-dvd patch! great. 

Last time i gathered enough heat around me for telling that one of my friend purchased a illegit dvd. I will go boom now if i post any thing even vaguely related to it. It's better to take things to PM now.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 9, 2010)

piyush120290 
- Are you gone nuts ?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

i have a better question , are you high on marijuana?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Sam: Have already sent you a request. Just add me up and we'll meet tonight. I'll fill you in on the details once we start. Let me know by what time should we expect you to arrive.



I did not get yours, *Ethen, @Sunny* I got yours and added, however there has been a small miss happening with my system, my PSU has gone _Kaaput _ :C_cry:..... and so I am without my lovely desktop for now ...... tomorrow I will try to get a new one else only on monday ..... sorry guys anyway I  have your ID sunny let me ping when ever you are planning to play, and I will surely join ......  let me just get my PSU .....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2010)

@all
sorry folks
i think it was not marijuana but the GTA 4 itself 
---------PM me plz-----------


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

guys u should check this out . its too awesome. i wonder what will hjpotter say?

Icy Tower World Record - 1800000 Points, 1337 Floor-Combo#


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am already registered at FLD.  So, I do know about those records, and probably, much faster than anyone else here(hopefully). 

Also, I think, your combo was really great with 114, but i don't want to try the game now. I have got bored of IT now. Because of THIS. 

Though, I will surely try to bring you down later...

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Also,m I have never reached CC4.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2010)

Started playing The Void - but even after half an hour I did not get the concept - the game is somewhat boring for me - will try to give it shot today though see if I can get something out of it.

in Half Life 2 I'm stuck :

The situation is like this :

When you are in Water Hazard level - after you going with that little speed boat wildly those alien looking creatures will block your way with burning tanker truck - so left the speed boat at that point.

completed the rest of the part ie opening some gates - fleeing from a chopper etc.

The last time I again faced a chopper attacking me but there was no soldiers - so I somehow managed to escape that chopper attack by walking and running 

But after that I had to cross a small tunnel full with radiated water - even I managed to cross that.

Now there are some big round pipes full with radiated water and I've to cross that - it's way too long to pass it by running so I think I need a boat to cross that.

Now my question is I had done a mistake by leaving the boat at the burning tanker point ?? right ?? if not where I'm supposed to get a boat as i was not able to cross that tanker with the first boat so left it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 10, 2010)

I think I am finally gonna finish off BioShock 2. LOL. I have been playing this since a month and a half and have completed 4-5 games after I have started playing it. It's just ...boring. Will complete it today though.


----------



## chavo (Jul 10, 2010)

bioshock 2 and boring ru out of ur mind
it has great story dude
i just luv tht game


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 11, 2010)

Did you check some walkthrough or similar articles. I haven't played HL2 that far! (or may not be remembering it right now! )


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ no I've not checked any walkthrough yet but as no one is not able to tell it I think i will have to read a guide


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2010)

chavo said:


> bioshock 2 and boring ru out of ur mind
> it has great story dude
> i just luv tht game



Dude everyone has different opinions. The story ain't that good either. BioShock's story was way better than Bio2's. Another thing that bugs me are the objectives of the game. You have to run around the place opening doors. Thats all there is to the game and frankly it's boring. Go there and open this door... oh sh1t that door is closed so go there and open that door to open this door... oh sh1t even that is locked and on and on.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am stuck in a snow level in BFBC 2.Where I was isolated from others and I have to run through a enemy camp where fog is extreme.Every time I die due to extreme fog.


----------



## chavo (Jul 11, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Thats all there is to the game and frankly it's boring. Go there and open this door... oh sh1t that door is closed so go there and open that door to open this door... oh sh1t even that is locked and on and on.



yeahhh ur right the game is dammm boring
but it was fun 2 play


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2010)

No offense to any one.. but you tell the game is repetitive coz... i have to press LMB again and again to shoot!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2010)

Umm... no. Leave it... why are we even arguing ? It's just a stupid game.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am stuck in a snow level in BFBC 2.Where I was isolated from others and I have to run through a enemy camp where fog is extreme.Every time I die due to extreme fog.


u have to take shelters in between or blow up the oil barrels 

the main motive is to take heat side by side in that level otherwise u'll die due to frostbite


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2010)

Me, Allwyn, Gaurav and one of Allwyn's friends had a really long L4D2 session and it was so damn amazing! Totally intense and action-packed. Coupled with Skype, L4D2 ate up our entire day. Surely the best multiplayer experience I've ever had.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Me, Allwyn, Gaurav and one of Allwyn's friends had a really long L4D2 session and it was so damn amazing! Totally intense and action-packed. Coupled with Skype, L4D2 ate up our entire day. Surely the best multiplayer experience I've ever had.


is it that good?
even better than COD MW2/BFBC2 multiplayer?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2010)

I've tried both MW2 and BFBC2 in multiplayer but this is by far the best MP experience I've had.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally my malaria is gone started Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2010)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/593/gameoverll.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GUESS?!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 12, 2010)

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 12, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> *img15.imageshack.us/img15/593/gameoverll.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> GUESS?!



That's the game I am thinking to install today 

Warrior Within's combat and platforming is what keeps bringing me back to it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Me, Allwyn, Gaurav and one of Allwyn's friends had a really long L4D2 session and it was so damn amazing! Totally intense and action-packed. Coupled with Skype, L4D2 ate up our entire day. Surely the best multiplayer experience I've ever had.


The 'Atrium' level in the Dead Center campaign took a ridiculously long time, but playing on hard has it's own sense of achievement. Filling up that god dam car with 13 cans of gas took forever. Now that we all have mics, it's easier to communicate and co-ordinate. 4 more campaigns to go before we complete the game. This was the best co-op game we have enjoyed in a long time. I just found a map called 'The Barn' in the campaign that we are playing right now, just hope it's as scary as the one we played in L4D.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> That's the game I am thinking to install today
> 
> Warrior Within's combat and platforming is what keeps bringing me back to it.



That screen appeared like ten times till now, kept on dying in against Shahdee...playing it on hard mode.
The combat is really amazing, dual wielding blades and the combos are kick ass!...Its a shame, ubi totally screwed up the combat in the new ones!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2010)

Completed SH:Homecoming.....got all 5 endings & costumes except
the Young Alex costume...i dont how to unlock it..coz in they say using keys cheat..but i guess that cheat is for PS3,or XBOX360...

anybody know how to unlock in PC....

Started Playing Tomb Raider:Anniversary...graphics r really good so is Lara....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is it that good?
> even better than COD MW2/BFBC2 multiplayer?



The game is made for 4 player co-op, players have to be together and work as a team to survive, get scattered and you die for sure. Experience is amazing on hard mode and we have had some nail biting finishes  . In other games working as a team has its benefits but you can go alone and survive, in L4D the '4' is needed to do the job.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2010)

Guys get a load of Killing Floor. We could try that once we are done with Left 4 Dead 2. This doesn't restrict only 4 player co-op, but it can go up to an insane 50 players at one time.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 12, 2010)

isnt left for dead 2  soething like tekken and street fighter ? or am i talking of smthng else?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2010)

aby geek said:


> isnt left for dead 2  soething like tekken and street fighter ? or am i talking of smthng else?


It's nothing close to Tekken or Street Fighter. It's a first person Zombie shooter title.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys up tonight for a session? 9-12?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2010)

I am in for 9-12, hope you all have dinner b4 that. Or change the time.

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

and btw, epic moment 

*left4dead2.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/deadcenter2.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I am in for 9-12, hope you all have dinner b4 that. Or change the time.


I'm in. Spoke to Pranay and he is in as well. Could we make it a bit early? Like 8:30 may be?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 12, 2010)

ok 8:30 is also fine with me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 12, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> That screen appeared like ten times till now, kept on dying in against Shahdee...playing it on hard mode.
> The combat is really amazing, dual wielding blades and the combos are kick ass!...Its a shame, ubi totally screwed up the combat in the new ones!



Just jump and vault+attack+run away... keep on repeating it .


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

@ethan hunt oh ya i was mixing it  up with DOA 2.

by the way have u guys played soldier of fortune irritatingly hard game. u never know how they shot u down.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

have any one played *BLACK AND WHITE 2
how was it?
*


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2010)

Problem solved with HL2 

There was a lifted path beside that burning tanker - reloaded from that checkpoint and crossed that part 

now I'm on the water dam part of the water hazzard level with my air boat - having lots of fun with it ( but it should be called water boat ) .

BTW, started playing legendary - the graphics seems really dated - the gameplay is strictly Ok only catch is there is no manual save option and the autosave feature is just too late to save any critical game progress


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting piece of news 

Did NVIDIA cripple its CPU gaming physics library to spite Intel?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2010)

^are starting to spam. in case you are not aware there is a gaming news thread here.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Spam ?? Am I selling viagra or trolling ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2010)

Word of warcraft.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Spam ?? Am I selling viagra or trolling ?



asamig off topic is SPAM.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 15, 2010)

Axis & Allies


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished _We Don't Go To Ravenholm_ in HL2 

BTW, got a shotgun gun from an old man and the legendary Gravity gun


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> asamig off topic is SPAM.



Slightly offtopic = SPAM ? 

Well i'll remember that !


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2010)

again started borderlands
this type with different character


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am now fragging in  Q3A


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ That's a classic one - are you playing with your friends in lan or just with those cpu driven bots ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just completed Assassins Creed.For the first time I started to love a game after I completed it.The climax n ending was superb.I was actually bored with the repeated gameplay but the ending cleared all bad feelings.It was like the ending of first matrix movie, confusing and asking many questions.After the credits I saw the symbols n pictures in that lab and checked the mails.I was totally confused.Then I searched for an explanation and got one

Assassins creed ending explained!

Now I am thrilled and eager to play Assassins creed 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

At last bought Batman Arkham Asylum 2 weeks back. Now it progresses without any issue.

Good game but I hate the sequencer device. If u r out of tune for even a fraction of second it goes to start.

And I need a tip, how to handle the baddies with electric battons. Plz, any tip...they are giving me a tough time.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> At last bought Batman Arkham Asylum 2 weeks back. Now it progresses without any issue.
> 
> Good game but I hate the sequencer device. If u r out of tune for even a fraction of second it goes to start.
> 
> And I need a tip, how to handle the baddies with electric battons. Plz, any tip...they are giving me a tough time.



jump over them & hit them from behind.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2010)

Left for Dead 2 Survivors ? Where did all disappear ?

How abt tomight 9:30, please confirm. Or I will make some other plans


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Left for Dead 2 Survivors ? Where did all disappear ?
> 
> How abt tomight 9:30, please confirm. Or I will make some other plans


How about 8:30? Need to wake up early tomorrow. We can stretch it till 11:30PM.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2010)

8:30 is Ok with me, what abt sunny ? And where did you disappear yesterday ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 8:30 is Ok with me, what abt sunny ? And where did you disappear yesterday ?


Was stuck with configuring games at a friends cafe. Sunny is ready for 8:30, as am I. Spoke to Pranay and he is in as well. I'll meet you guys on Yahoo and we'll roll out from there.

Back on topic:
Currently on mission 11 of Perfect Dark Zero. Just 3 more missions to go before it ends. This turned out to be very challenging game for me. Got ripped a couple of times by going in Rambo style, but made it through somehow. Weapons are uber-sleek and so are the gadgets. They could probably make a good sequel with better graphics.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> At last bought Batman Arkham Asylum 2 weeks back. Now it progresses without any issue.



Is part 2 released ..... i doubt


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is part 2 released ..... i doubt


Abeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Its "At last bought Batman Arkham Asylum*,* 2 weeks back"


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2010)

^lol

Finished Metal Gear Solid 4 at last. Wow!What an awesome game. The last one'o'one fight with liquid was uber Epic. Loved the ending. Unique bosses and hd cut-scenes keep you glued to the game. The part when you need to drive Metal Gear Rex was awesome. 10/10 from me.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's a classic one - are you playing with your friends in lan or just with those cpu driven bots ?


Sadly bots..


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2010)

I've play with bots also .. and that was a good fun for me and even bots will test and stretch your skill - happy gaming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2010)

Completed Perfect Dark Zero. Joanna Dark can be easily tagged as a female version of Bond. Loved the game & being one of the 360 launch titles, the graphics still seemed decent enough. The OST is fantastic. 

With this my 360 backlog is almost depleted. Now I'd probably get back to completing The Lost & the Damned.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2010)

L4D people, It's Sunday and I am free . Any time you want to play, I am on yahoo.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 18, 2010)

guys, i have completed mass effect 1 and mass effect 2. Suggest a good game on similar lines of mass effect series


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> guys, i have completed mass effect 1 and mass effect 2. Suggest a good game on similar lines of mass effect series



You can try Fallout 3 and Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> Finished _We Don't Go To Ravenholm_ in HL2
> 
> BTW, got a shotgun gun from an *old man* and the legendary Gravity gun


Father Grigori


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ thanks for the name ... you saved me from reading a wiki or walkthrough of HL2


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2010)

installed BLUR yesterday
the game is quite good
playing it fora change and the "power-ups"


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

baba, suuggest a game for me on the similar lines of Mass Effect series. please.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2010)

^fallout 3, oblivion, alpha protocol.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

now installing Watchmen Part 2 and Civilization IV


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2010)

@rhitwick: oh...my mistake in reading....hahaha

hey guys...i had installed SF4...& the gallery > videos were not playing when 
i press enter only the screen flashes for 1/2 sec...& nothin happens...i thought the game is ripped pack....coz the setup iso was 4.7GB....

but then i googled inside the folders...& i found videos in .WMV formats...
then i played them in VLC player they r of (1280*720p) but sound is not playing coz the .WMA files r separate.....
wats the problem i dnt know.....they r nt playable in game.....?????

more over there r two files .WMV(video) & .WMA(video) which tool is best 
for merging these two files....???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 19, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^lol
> 
> Finished Metal Gear Solid 4 at last. Wow!What an awesome game. The last one'o'one fight with liquid was uber Epic. Loved the ending. Unique bosses and hd cut-scenes keep you glued to the game. The part when you need to drive Metal Gear Rex was awesome. 10/10 from me.


On my 3rd playthrough just completed Act 4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, now I guess I'm officially dead.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2010)

^I don't if you are resting in peace yet but we sure are surfing in peace now. Thanks very much. see you in next life.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2010)

Available for Left 4 Dead 2 after 8:00 pm, let me know if we can play.
And don't be the one who is last to join 

*www.dyertek.com/comics/2008-12-23-left-4-dead-2.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> baba, suuggest a game for me on the similar lines of Mass Effect series. please.


if u like FPS
then go for these
farcry2(one of my fav)
fallout3
borderlands(sci fi shooter)

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> ^fallout 3, oblivion, alpha protocol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------
> 
> now installing Watchmen Part 2 and Civilization IV


have u seen civ V trailers


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Completed my first FPS ever.Battlefield Bad Company 2.Stopped Just cause 2 at halfway n completed BFBC2  It was a nice experience.For the first time I felt I was in real warfare.I wanted to try COD n installed COD MW and played 1 level but not getting really thrilled.

Started Prince of persia Forgotten sands.Truly awesome.They have rejuvenated the prince.Graphics are far better than POP 2008.I dont think I am gonna play any other game before completing it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2010)

Completed 2 chaters in call of juarez bound in blood - the game play is good with classic western style shooting but the concentration mode sometimes gets very irritating though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> --------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------
> 
> 
> have u seen civ V trailers



Not yet but i'm surely getting .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Not yet but i'm surely getting .


just give it a try
and u'll be like


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW, met with _Marisa_ in Call of Juarez Bound in Blood and saved her - I'm playing as Ray McCall anyway - really enjoying that dual gun fun


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am stuck behind a locked door in POP TFS.There is no way down.I tried lowering difficulty etc and nothing worked.The level is 'The prison'
I forgot to take the back up of savegames and I am not interested to start it all over again.

Can anybody please upload savegames of POP TFS(Skirdow  ).I really wanna play it further.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am stuck behind a locked door in POP TFS.There is no way down.I tried lowering difficulty etc and nothing worked.The level is 'The prison'
> I forgot to take the back up of savegames and I am not interested to start it all over again.
> 
> Can anybody please upload savegames of POP TFS(Skirdow  ).I really wanna play it further.


USE WALKTHROUGH

i saw a trailer of this game featuring the level u mentioned


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

Stupid bug in _Call of Juarez Bound in Blood_ when I was chasing _Devlin_ in the mine there was stupid explosion and the game auto saved on that point and ray is dying from that point every time - even I've tried to move him but no matter what I do he his still going through the same sequence - looks like I've to restart the chapter IV.

Will patch this game today for a smoother gameplay


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 22, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am stuck behind a locked door in POP TFS.There is no way down.I tried lowering difficulty etc and nothing worked.The level is 'The prison'
> I forgot to take the back up of savegames and I am not interested to start it all over again.
> 
> Can anybody please upload savegames of POP TFS(Skirdow  ).I really wanna play it further.



Read the rules


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 22, 2010)

I didnt ask for a crack or something.Earlier people were asking about how to byepass DRM etc...

I just asked save games.I dont think its against rules.If it is, why there is a thread named "Upload your save games here" ?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 22, 2010)

Go there then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2010)

lol. savefile location has been censored by skidrow afaik. there is a c**** fix. use that. good luck.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 22, 2010)

I know the save file location.We need to back it up occasionally as there is only 1 save.But I was late.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 22, 2010)

I know the save file location but not want to say here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2010)

Completed GTA: The lost and Damned. It was average compared to The Ballad of Gay Tony. The finale could have been more intense. None of the character sported much humour like they did in TBGOT.

Now time to resume Darksiders I guess.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2010)

anyone played* Witcher* ?

need some feedback


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey is it worth playing Godfather series and what about Mafia ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

In call of juarez bound in blood - 1st patched the game 

got out from that stupid save point by using previous auto save points - the mine was collapsing on ray and that's why he was dying all the time - though this time I was able to save ray.

Dealt with devlin and after that delat with some bandits - recovered some cows and stolen properties as side mission and bought some new and shiny waepons


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 23, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Hey is it worth playing Godfather series and what about Mafia ??


Godfather no , Mafia yes


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2010)

^^+1
Mafia is like a movie and you are inside the game as Tommy. Its in my Top 5 games.

Ending is totally awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2010)

@devrath,

I played Godfather and liked it very much. I heard many people yelling it is a failed attempt to mix gta and godfather movie and that kept me away from getting it for a while. But after getting and completing it..i should say i will not agree with them. The godfather is a must play game. Especially the set pieces lives up to the reputation of the movie. Play it, you'll relive in the movie.

And yes for mafia as well,. Incredible journey.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Mafia > GTA > Godfather


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice. Will play Mafia.. Will play Godfather after seeing the movies.. Had played GTA4 like it very much..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2010)

Godfather movies are classics (especially the first 2, third one is kind of meh). Mafia is a masterpiece and shouldn't be missed.  Not playing much this days. Getting Split/Second.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 23, 2010)

I remember once I installed Godfather and removed with in minutes.I didnt like the gameplay.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

I've only played Mafia upto the stolen car racing part - will try it someday for sure though 

BTW, In call of juarez bound in blood :

Reach upto the part where those red indians took away one of the wagon - i'm busy in recuing them and discovered that stolen wagon - will recover it today


----------



## robbinghood (Jul 24, 2010)

COD MW2. The best game till now.


----------



## mac555 (Jul 24, 2010)

finished battlefield bad company 2 and d game was great..nice storyline,dx 11 effects were great...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

robbinghood said:


> COD MW2. The best game till now.


only in your dreams pal. Get bfbc2 and experince real multiplayer.

Now playing:-

Alien Swarm
Lead and Gold Gangs of the Wild West
Cryostasis
BFBC2 MP


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally completed BioShock2 yesterday. I take my word back, it isn't that boring plus the art design continues to amaze me! The couple of hours were action packed and fun and the ending was strange too (got the bad ending).

Just played a couple of races in Split/Second and I must say that I am impressed! Will play it some more later.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 25, 2010)

PES 2010.Playing the 'be a legend' mode


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2010)

Currently playing:
Darksiders [X360]
Left 4 Dead 2 [PC] 
Alien Swarm [PC] (on hold for co-op)

Also just installed Mafia and somehow got my 360 controller configured to it. Now can anyone tell me how long should this game take me to complete? I have been told there are no side missions like GTA. The driving parts are unbelievably annoying. It's like my vehicles are being driven on dry ice.


----------



## chavo (Jul 25, 2010)

@Ethan 4 u it will take only 2-4 days
but as all cars move dammm slowly u will waste lots of time going 4m one place 2 another


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 25, 2010)

guys please suggest me some good puzzle/ platformer PC games like trine, braid or machinarium.doesn't matter if they are a bit old.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 25, 2010)

Crayon Physics deluxe.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 25, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> guys please suggest me some good puzzle/ platformer PC games like trine, braid or machinarium.doesn't matter if they are a bit old.


World of Goo.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn Mafia II Demo.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently playing:
> Darksiders [X360]
> Left 4 Dead 2 [PC]
> Alien Swarm [PC] (on hold for co-op)
> ...




1930's civilian cars are supposed to handle and drive that way. You can't get pass the upward sloped roads without breaking your gas button  

Get used to it. It will feel awkward after playing with present day cars. And there isn't much you can do except getting used. But game pays off the efforts, btw.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

^ left mafia after you need to pick up about 3 f***ing civilians and take'em to their destinations. I failed that missions numerous times. So i left mafia. GTA WAY BETTER!
We don't need realistic things in a game and thats why it called a game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 1930's civilian cars are supposed to handle and drive that way. You can't get pass the upward sloped roads without breaking your gas button


I'm not talking about sloped streets. Even on flat layout, these cars would spin a full 180 even at the slightest tilt of the analog stick. So it's either the sensitivity being too high or I need to let go of my acceleration.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Jul 25, 2010)

2 games installed in my Steam client.

1. Football Manager 2010 - Manager of Arsenal FC, leading the EPL by few points against Chelsea/ManU & Liverfool.

2. Spellforce Platinum: 6th campaign of First game - chasing Rohen to save his life and currently on Wildlands Pass Island.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm not talking about sloped streets. Even on flat layout, these cars would spin a full 180 even at the slightest tilt of the analog stick. So it's either the sensitivity being too high or I need to let go of my acceleration.



That issue wasn't there with k&b configuration. Instead of tilting the stick fully try just moving it a bit like 20% of it.. this should solve if there is any trouble with pressure sensitivity.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2010)

I didnt experience any handling issues with vehicles.But I still remeber a race which was hard to win.I used some sort of trick like skipping one lap or sumthing to win that race. (Read in a cheatbook)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

currently playing BLUR
only love the authentic races

the bad side of this game - destruction races and the f***ing checkpoints races


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2010)

completed COD 4 in 1.5days......i think the single player mode is small.....
but i loved it....spcly....the opening ship intro level & the stealth mode level with capt.MacMillan...is simply awesome......
this is the game which i can replay again & again.....(although i dnt replay ne games )

i hope COD:MW2 is also njyoble like this


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Also just installed Mafia and somehow got my 360 controller configured to it. Now can anyone tell me how long should this game take me to complete? I have been told there are no side missions like GTA. The driving parts are unbelievably annoying. It's like my vehicles are being driven on dry ice.


Get the silver fletcher or better a thor 

I so so remember the incident where I was going backward in a car up the slope despite pressing the gas on max...lol


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 26, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^ left mafia after you need to pick up about 3 f***ing civilians and take'em to their destinations. I failed that missions numerous times. So i left mafia. GTA WAY BETTER!
> We don't need realistic things in a game and thats why it called a game.



GTA is totally different game, that's why people loved Mafia that it didn't try to be GTA. Play it for some time and you will get used to the handling of old cars. 
The game has great music and good variety of missions but considering the fact that the game is old(hence visually not as much as appealing as new games) and has a setting when cars were slow, needs some patience and motivation to play. 

@Allwyn, I won't recommend playing it with a 360 controller (that you somehow managed to configure). leave the couch  and use KB/mouse to play the game and yeah you will be getting some fast cars later in the game. I insist you play the game this way, don't want a fellow gamer to miss a good experience. Enjoy.


btw, if anyone has the track that has lyrics "_you run your mouth and I run my business brother_" form the game, please let me know from where to get it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 26, 2010)

No comparision should be made between Mafia and GTA ; GTA is a long running franchise and a very successful one too, whereas Mafia is just one game who knows how good or bad(I hope not) game Mafia II could turn out


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> @Allwyn, I won't recommend playing it with a 360 controller (that you somehow managed to configure). leave the couch  and use KB/mouse to play the game and yeah you will be getting some fast cars later in the game. I insist you play the game this way, don't want a fellow gamer to miss a good experience. Enjoy.


I returned to the mouse+keyboard combo. Got past the first few missions. Got speeding tickets from all over the place (cops just love me ). Now a new problem, I reached the part where I get caught by Morello's thugs and have to escape from them on foot. The problem is horrible movement controls. I can't seem to use camera navigation via mouse movements. Turning left and right would only allow Tommy to strafe and not turn in that freakin' direction. WTF is wrong here? 



			
				ichi said:
			
		

> Get the silver fletcher or better a thor


I assume they are faster cars. Where do I find them?


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2010)

^^lol...run lola run. Run in zigzag pattern but maintain the distance. I guess they beat ya car with baseball bats before ? same mission ?

You wont be getting these cars so soon. Good thing is that you will get a batmobile car too later.

For now depend upon falconer (blue color, and mainly taxi drivers). Thor is FWD so handles very well and damn good acceleration.

More about cars in this forum:
MafiaScene.com &bull; View topic - MattyDienhoff's Mafia Car Guide

A really good forum to discuss abt mafia and to know everything abt the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^^lol...run lola run. Run in zigzag pattern but maintain the distance. I guess they beat ya car with baseball bats before ? same mission ?


That's it all right. I am trying to run (strafe) in random direction, but without a proper camera navigation it's difficult to see where I'm going. 



ichi said:


> You wont be getting these cars so soon. Good thing is that you will get a batmobile car too later.
> 
> For now depend upon falconer (blue color, and mainly taxi drivers). Thor is FWD so handles very well and damn good acceleration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site. I'll look into it once I progress enough through the game.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 26, 2010)

POP TFS almost half completed.Playing the level 'The terrace'.2 problems occurred till now.The door in the level 'The stables' and another door in the level 'The prison'.

For the first one I had to replay the game and passed the rooms with out dying in throne rooms.The door in 'The prison' wasnt opening even after we stand on the plate'.I lowered the difficulty to open it.

Now taking back up of savegame in every level


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That's it all right. I am trying to run (strafe) in random direction, but without a proper camera navigation it's difficult to see where I'm going.



I played it long ago so cant remember if I faced some problem here, but I think this is the only on foot chase in the game. and yeah, the police is also not very forgiving, to save time obey the rules. Dont try to outrun them like in GTA  .

Mafia 2 is set after the era of Mafia 1 so this time players will get faster cars and the police system is also forgiving and not realistic like Mafia 1.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2010)

Started Mafia. Hope to finish it this week.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 26, 2010)

Just reached An Alliance To Save Rodriguez mission in Sniper Ghost Warrior. It's like the 5th mission. The game's quite engaging. It seems they took up some stuff from CoD... but who dosen't this days ? Lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I played it long ago so cant remember if I faced some problem here, but I think this is the only on foot chase in the game. and yeah, the police is also not very forgiving, to save time obey the rules. Dont try to outrun them like in GTA


Fixed the issue. I had changed the controls manually and the aiming being assigned to right mouse clicked screwed the whole navigation part. I switched to default controls and it worked perfectly. The driving part is really tiresome. I love the music though, it stays very authentic to the whole theme of the game. Currently on mission 4-2 Ordinary Routine.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

started playing metro 2033
love this game
very addictive for those who loves survival fps games


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> started playing metro 2033
> love this game
> very addictive for those who loves survival fps games



Are you playing all the games in IGP..? I cant see a Graphic Card in your signature.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Are you playing all the games in IGP..? I cant see a Graphic Card in your signature.


yes bro
at 1024 res and medium-low settings

will buy gfx card this diwali (may be 5770 hawx)
but now my mind is leaning towards gtx 460 (768 mb version)


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2010)

In call of juarez bound in blood

Recovered the the wagon from the those apaches and got the medallion too but that was attacked again by that soldier guy but will finish thsoe attackers anyway as always 

the boat ride on the river was just awesome ... really enjoyed it with Ray's voice

BTW, playing Monkey Island 2 Lechucks Revenge special edition - after a long time I've been playing this kind of point and shoot game ( remember trilby series )


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

okay the only thing i didnt like about this game-METRO 2033

its super buggy  and glitchy


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Started Mafia. Hope to finish it this week.




It is the 5th time you are telling this. 4 times was in Yahoo Chat. Complete it for Tommy's sake.


----------



## NJempire (Jul 27, 2010)

still playing POP:the forgotten sand...

and tekken 3 from time to time


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

started playin pop:ww.....
nebody got hockeystick & teadybear


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> started playin pop:ww.....
> nebody got hockeystick & teadybear


Yeah teddybear, it was in foggy area before you fight Griffin. Bloody awesome creature and super awesome Sand Wraith.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> It is the 5th time you are telling this. 4 times was in Yahoo Chat. Complete it for Tommy's sake.


lol........................


----------



## varunb (Jul 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> okay the only thing i didnt like about this game-METRO 2033
> 
> its super buggy  and glitchy



I never found it buggy. Sure its heavy on every machine & untweakable but I never faced any glitches. The only thing annoying in the game is the lack of ammo & proper weapons including melee weapons.

Lastly, your choice of GTX 460 is good but go for its 1GB version. Its got 256-bit bus interface. The 768MB version has the 192-bit interface & this memory interface plays a major role in performance. I had a 9600GT card with 512MB RAM & 256-bit interface & it turned out to be good for these past 2 years. I would rather stay away from these 128-bit & 192-bit bus-interface based graphic cards. Its your choice anyways.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Fixed the issue. I had changed the controls manually and the aiming being assigned to right mouse clicked screwed the whole navigation part. I switched to default controls and it worked perfectly. The driving part is really tiresome. I love the music though, it stays very authentic to the whole theme of the game. Currently on mission 4-2 Ordinary Routine.



please make a copy of the save file after you escort the chick(daughter of the bartender). I want to play the game again from there. thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> Yeah teddybear, it was in foggy area before you fight Griffin. Bloody awesome creature and super awesome Sand Wraith.


thanx...Btw i've killed shahdee....& who is sand wraith....is he the one which 
i have seen in cutseen(b4 fighting with shahdee)....
the black creature...????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> please make a copy of the save file after you escort the chick(daughter of the bartender). I want to play the game again from there. thanks.


Sarah right? I'll upload it once I'm done with the mission.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> please make a copy of the save file after you escort the chick(daughter of the bartender). I want to play the game again from there. thanks.



I liked that mission from the game , escorting her in the night with only few people on the road, talking to her, and while all this happening you are attacked by thugs near a dark ally. All melee attacks, filmy style


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

Finished Batman at last....

Awesome game, but boss fights could have been better. Fight with Killer Crock was a let down.....only escaping???!!!

Other boss fights (apart from Poison Ivy) are as same as Bane...same tactics....

Apart from this an awesome game.....addictive, challenging with good riddles.

POP next for me.
Have not played Two Thrones yet  
Or tell me any other hack and slash game...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> POP next for me.
> Have not played Two Thrones yet
> Or tell me any other hack and slash game...


hehe...me too playin POP but WW.....will play TT later....

hack/slash: DMC4 ,Ninja Blade


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> thanx...Btw i've killed shahdee....& who is sand wraith....is he the one which
> i have seen in cutseen(b4 fighting with shahdee)....
> the black creature...????



I think the one you hav seen is Dahaka, you will be enjoying his company soon.

Sandwraith is the one who will try to axe you with his axe by throwing it at you but there is a good reason for it and you will get to know soon halfway the game. Time travel is a b!tch. 



rhitwick said:


> POP next for me.
> Have not played Two Thrones yet
> Or tell me any other hack and slash game...



Chariot race is annoying as hell in same places and the fight with two brothers will be quite tricky.

Apart from that the last tower ascent was the only nostalgic thing I could relate to sands of time. Epic level.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 27, 2010)

Its final now i'm getting 360 as soon as price drops affect takes place.

Games on my list
Alan Wake 
Gears of War 2
Forza 3
UFC Undisputed 2010

And how do i connect DVI monitor to Xbox 360 ? Which cables are required for Video and Audio ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> I think the one you hav seen is Dahaka, you will be enjoying his company soon.
> 
> Sandwraith is the one who will try to axe you with his axe by throwing it at you but there is a good reason for it and you will get to know soon halfway the game. Time travel is a b!tch.



No i know how dahaka looks (tentacles)...i thnk the black guy is the prince himself....i'll have to check...

sandwraith...hmmm


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 27, 2010)

@ichi Where have you been man!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I'm on the infamous race mission in Mafia, which had probably got many people ripping off their hair & strangling themselves with it. Thankfully, the game has saved there and I have to give my fingers a much deserved break after constantly driving all over Lost Haven. 

_*fingers crossed for the mission*_


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

@Sunny
accidentally dowsed my pillow with chloroform

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think I'm on the infamous race mission in Mafia, which had probably got many people ripping off their hair & strangling themselves with it. Thankfully, the game has saved there and I have to give my fingers a much deserved break after constantly driving all over Lost Haven.
> 
> _*fingers crossed for the mission*_


There are two ways:
1) Drive as carefully as you can, most of the cars will get totaled and you will be the winner. But *enable the car damage* to see it in effect.
2) Use the reset trick and shortcut the longcut.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> There are two ways:
> 1) Drive as carefully as you can, most of the cars will get totaled and you will be the winner. But *enable the car damage* to see it in effect.
> 2) Use the reset trick and shortcut the longcut.




I remember I did the second trick when I was playing the game second time


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think I'm on the infamous race mission in Mafia, which had probably got many people ripping off their hair & strangling themselves with it. Thankfully, the game has saved there and I have to give my fingers a much deserved break after constantly driving all over Lost Haven.
> 
> _*fingers crossed for the mission*_




I aced it in medium difficulty. 

And that escorting mission was epic. Flirting with a gal in a video game never gets old


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

man!!!
metro 2033 at its best
its f***ing thrilling and nerve wrecking
a must play guys


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

sent you a PM. Check it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2010)

this pop:ww has a bug with windows 7 x64.....
whenever i go near a ledge or surface edge...the prince shud automatically hang from it...but it is floating in air for 3~4 secs & just going down killing itself...

i missed the 2nd life upgrade...portal which in crowmaster area.....
& the 3rd upgrade is in central hall...i stucked in going down.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 28, 2010)

Playing Sniper Ghost Warrior this days. Also installed PoP WW and Mafia. Wanna play these again .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> this pop:ww has a bug with windows 7 x64.....
> whenever i go near a ledge or surface edge...the prince shud automatically hang from it...but it is floating in air for 3~4 secs & just going down killing itself...
> 
> i missed the 2nd life upgrade...portal which in crowmaster area.....
> & the 3rd upgrade is in central hall...i stucked in going down.....



hehehe its funny
anyways did u tried any patch?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG! Finally got past the racing mission today with much pain. The last lap was a real close call. I almost lost control at once, but thankfully didn't flip over and it retained the original direction. Also rescued Sarah from those punks in the alley way. Funny mission. 

Anyway, Vamsi here's the save file: savegame.rar


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hehehe its funny
> anyways did u tried any patch?



is there ne patch available???


----------



## ankiatir4850 (Jul 28, 2010)

I AM COMPLETING JUST CAUSE 2 second time...conviction,MW2 (third time),crysis warhead...all doing parallely.I have set days to play them all.these are which i am addicted to.JUST waiting for MAFIA 2,MEDAL OF HONOUR,COD-black ops,crysis 2,max payne 3,TDU-2,NFSHP,HAWX2,DRIVER 5...WE PC GAMERS HAVE TO DO SOME SERIOUS BUSSINESS IN 2010!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2010)

okay everyone, I have received a few complaints/suggestions. Many people feel that the whole PC Gamers section has shrunk to a single thread and is probably DEAD if we don't consider this thread.

Every discussion related to every game is happening over here whereas it was just meant to be a thread to talk game about which you are currently addicted to in a concise way.

Please try to dissect your discussion into multiple threads. I am sure this is possible. We all want the forum to be like the old days. Don't we?

Secondly, I am unsticking this thread. It won't matter much as this thread will anyways remain at the top. What we want is attention to be given to other threads too.


----------



## ankiatir4850 (Jul 28, 2010)

I AM ADDICTED TO JUST CAUSE 2 ...completing twice and FINISHING MW2 third time with CRYSIS WARHEAD ...ALL of these in parallel.JUST WAITIN for mafia 2,max payne 3,black ops,HAWX 2,NFSHP,DRIVER 5,CRYSIS 2,MEDAL OF HONOR...WE PC GAMERS HAVE TO DO SOME SERIOUS BUSSINESS IN 2010!!!.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2010)

@ico Seperate thread for every game? Are you effin' nuts? (Don't ban me please ) As much as I liked the old forum, I don't think Digit will have those golden days back. I'm glad that ichi is back though.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @ico Seperate thread for every game? Are you effin' nuts? (Don't ban me please ) As much as I liked the old forum, I don't think Digit will have those golden days back. I'm glad that ichi is back though.


I don't really mean separate thread for every game. I just meant that a little more dissection of the discussions would be good. 

Vamsi is starting a couple of threads which would help that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OMG! Finally got past the racing mission today with much pain. The last lap was a real close call. I almost lost control at once, but thankfully didn't flip over and it retained the original direction. Also rescued Sarah from those punks in the alley way. Funny mission.
> 
> Anyway, Vamsi here's the save file: savegame.rar



Thank you, ally bhai. I will get the game by Monday.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 29, 2010)

ico said:


> okay everyone, I have received a few complaints/suggestions. Many people feel that the whole PC Gamers section has shrunk to a single thread and is probably DEAD if we don't consider this thread.
> 
> Every discussion related to every game is happening over here whereas it was just meant to be a thread to talk game about which you are currently addicted to in a concise way.
> 
> ...


Then someone needs to create separate thread for each game , dont think it would be possible now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey people I installed Mafia today and finished the race mission with fair play (no pun intended ) in a single try on Easy difficulty. No short cuts, no cheats... just plain racing. Was fun!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is there ne patch available???


i dunno
u can search for it


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2010)

In call of Juarez Bound in Blood - Made Juarez Pay for his Dirty Work - though I was expecting that gun fighting on anything but standing in the water 

Now with William will go after Thomas and Marisa


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

reached D6 in mtero 2033
things are a lil creepy now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2010)

does nebody knw where is the save game file stored in POP:WW ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it will be in "All Users\Application Data\POPWWPROFILES " or something like that. But appdata is a hidden system folder, i think. You have to un-hide it first.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 30, 2010)

Going to play the last level in POP TFS. 'The final climb'


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Going to play the last level in POP TFS. 'The final climb'


how was the story so far now?
is this game worth playing for a person who has played the previous series?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 30, 2010)

@piyush :- Yeah, it's worth a play .

Anyways, hooked to Mafia like crazy lol! Dunno why! Reached 'Visiting Rich People' mission.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok MAFIA added to my dload list


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

are u all talkin about mafia 1 ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

i think so.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

ok...so anyone knows when is mafia 2 coming out?
i have a video of it
i thought it was of mafia 1 but later figured it out that it was of mafia 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2010)

Toggling between Darksiders and Mafia. Almost nearing the end of Darksiders and on 'Visiting Rich People' mission in Mafia. Once I'm done with Darksiders, full attention goes to Mafia. 

Since Ichi is back, I supposed I'll load Silent Hill 2: Director's Cut as well and give it a try.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Since Ichi is back, I supposed I'll load Silent Hill 2: Director's Cut as well and give it a try.


what it has to done with ichi?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> what it has to done with ichi?


He's a huge fan of the Silent Hill series and I have only played Silent Hill: Homecoming till now. I think SH fans consider SH2 to be the best in the series, so I just felt like trying it out. It's a good thing that he is back, as that leaves a room for a good discussion. I think even kanjar has followed this series. So it would be good to have some opinions thrown in.

I guess we should create dedicated thread for these games. At least Mafia deserves it's own thread. Seeing how many of us are playing the first game and the second one is just around the corner, I think it's about time someone made a new thread for it. In this thread, it would get lost with thousands of other posts.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> how was the story so far now?
> is this game worth playing for a person who has played the previous series?



Not much story in POP TFS.Prince is just following Malik in a castle of hazards.Its all about wall climbing,throne rooms,traps,puzzles magical abilities etc..
yep Its worth playing.Graphics is good.So good in cutscenes and in the  opening scene.Fighting isnt that good.But over all impressive.As the typical POP, there are no hints and directions.We need to use our logic.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> He's a huge fan of the Silent Hill series and I have only played Silent Hill: Homecoming till now. I think SH fans consider SH2 to be the best in the series, so I just felt like trying it out. It's a good thing that he is back, as that leaves a room for a good discussion. I think even kanjar has followed this series. So it would be good to have some opinions thrown in.
> 
> I guess we should create dedicated thread for these games. At least Mafia deserves it's own thread. Seeing how many of us are playing the first game and the second one is just around the corner, I think it's about time someone made a new thread for it. In this thread, it would get lost with thousands of other posts.


well i totally agree with u about the thread problem

but dont u think these type of specific threads die soon
for example GTA san andreas thread
this game is played by almost every guy and still the thread is dead

one way is by creating threads of games by their genre 
whats ur opinion?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2010)

Well it depends on how the members feel like participating and contributing to it. I would have to agree with Ico when he said that this thread is just about everything which is left in Gamerz section now. This thread has pretty much turned into free-for-all, anything goes discussion thread. Back in 04', when I joined, we used to have major discussion on each game, separately. More threads would be created and more members would pour their thoughts in. That is how it is supposed to work. I want to detach from this thread and migrate into others, but seeing how this is still stickied and generates more crowd, I'm compelled to post here.

Creating threads by genre is a good idea as well. However, I think we need to have game specific threads. Else this section would just be boiling down to this one thread.


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 31, 2010)

genre based threading should be intoduced.

Well by the way i just finished metro 2033 today. The game is very good, but the story is very small, and it lacks the variety of weapons. The graphics are superb, and the creatuers can come alive in your nightmares. Well try the game by playing it in dark, and in surround sound, it will surely  scares sometimes the hell out of you.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally Finished Call of Juarez Bound in Blood - the whole game took me 9.30 hours to complete in Medium Difficulty level 

In HL2 -  got a pulse rifle in HL2 - it's really powerful compared to the lame guns ( expect magnum one ) I had previously.

BTW, Now on the Level - Highway 17 and got a new car  

For Personal record Only : Post No. 4000


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 31, 2010)

:O I completed Bound in Blood in like 7 hours in Medium difficulty.

Anyways, installed ArmA II : Operation Arrowhead. Really excited after seeing the depth. Will play it the first thing after returning from school! Thrilled!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 31, 2010)

All those were holding the purchases here is the good news
*Good new guys new stock arrived in India the MRP is 12k something but dealers are giving away at 11k*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 31, 2010)

Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 31, 2010)

ArmA II is damn complex! It's an army sim! Played an hour and a half and only completed half of the training!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> All those were holding the purchases here is the good news
> *Good new guys new stock arrived in India the MRP is 12k something but dealers are giving away at 11k*



I failed to solve..plz tell what exactly that means..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 31, 2010)

xbox 360 available for 11k

Grow up kid


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2010)

^^..ohho..thanks for the advice..
HOW THE HELL WOULD ANYONE ON THE PLANET UNDERSTANDS THAT U DUMBO!?!?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^..ohho..thanks for the advice..
> HOW THE HELL WOULD ANYONE ON THE PLANET UNDERSTANDS THAT U DUMBO!?!?



Come on, you don't know dinjo? he posts half his post in digit and half in some other forum. Keep up with the elite man...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 31, 2010)

I really don't understand how that cannot be understood.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2010)

@Dinjo It's like saying, 'it's out on the warez forums, go get it'. (Mafia 2) We lesser beings understand only complete sentences. Cryptic messages baffle us.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 31, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Dinjo It's like saying, 'it's out on the warez forums, go get it'. (Mafia 2) We lesser beings understand only complete sentences. Cryptic messages baffle us.



good one.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is official source of price cut

IndianVideoGamer Xbox 360 gets another price drop; now at Rs 12,990


Face palm for Me I missed *'360'*
*images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/12/4/129044241584482678.jpg

I did posted on TE correctly

New Xbox 360 Consoles Arrived In India


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2010)

Lesson: Double check you posts and refrain from calling names.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2010)

Now got a crane to operate in HL2 - Highway 17 level and it instruted to use WSAD to operate the carne - but every time I press any button say W to push the crane forward I'm not able to use it as freeman is always climbing down from the crane operator platform - will spend more time today to figure it out though.

BTW, got a  rocket launcher but I must say that the aiming system is not that good - it's just gets the work done


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^did you press e (use key) to take control of the vehicle ? 


_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Currently Uninstalling
Alpha Protocol : Stupid game, lame rpg elements, sucking unlocking and hacking technique.

Now installing

Alien Vs Predators.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 1, 2010)

I found Alpha Protocol decent until I ran into a game breaking bug. Stopped playing it since. Anyways, finished the Bon Apetite mission Mafia.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 1, 2010)

Getting bored as don't have any new games to play.
Completed Split Second.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 1, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Getting bored as don't have any new games to play.
> Completed Split Second.



^ reviews please. desperately want to do some serious racing. is it worth it???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 1, 2010)

Initially i didn't liked it all , but as the game progress the winning gets extremely difficult.

Overall the game can get a bit boring but its one of the fastest racers i would say Blur is better than Split Second.

P.S - PC version of game does not changes to 360 controller button prompt so even if you plug controller you will see Enter , Shift.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2010)

started  my 2nd nfs franchise game:undercover
till now its quite good
only thing i hate is the checkpoints race

outrun and highway battle are just cool


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> started  my 2nd nfs franchise game:undercover
> till now its quite good
> only thing i hate is the checkpoints race
> 
> outrun and highway battle are just cool



Yeah..for arcade racers its good.But not good as MW.Pro street and Shift are not for arcade racers.NFS World is good but they introduced power ups and they are so bad.


----------



## Jamshy (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished NFS : Undercover a week back..
Just started Split Second...
Its good, But not compelling enough... Graphics is better than Undercover.. Great explosions..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 1, 2010)

got hold of Batman: arkham asylum (return of favor from a friend. )

will be playing soon


----------



## arijit_2404 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just finished "Metro 2033" - awesome game. 

Now started playing ... Neverwinter Nights 2 FULL {Nwn2 + Mask of the Betrayer + Storms of Zehir} alongwith managing Arsenal FC in Football Manager 2010.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^did you press e (use key) to take control of the vehicle ?
> _



I have not talked about the vehicle but I've talked about the crane which is mounted on a high platform.

Gordon automatically takes the control of the the crane and when I was pressing W,S or E gordon was climbing down from the crane.

Now whet I did is I climbed it up again and pressed A - now freeman is not climbing down from the crane operator platform and I'm able to use the crane normally with every button.

Got passed that crane part with the vehicle anyway - discovered a bow thrower and it's very good to take any enemy down with a single shot.

Now I'm on the part where I've to use some controls under a rail bridge ( Man! there are loads of RPG ammos ) to open the proactive gates so that I can ride with my vehicle - used that control and took down a enemy halo using the RPG



dinjo_jo said:


> Initially i didn't liked it all , but as the game progress the winning gets extremely difficult.
> 
> Overall the game can get a bit boring but its one of the fastest racers i would say Blur is better than Split Second.
> 
> P.S - PC version of game does not changes to 360 controller button prompt so even if you plug controller you will see Enter , Shift.



Installed both and preferred BLuR most 



piyush120290 said:


> started  my 2nd nfs franchise game:undercover
> till now its quite good
> only thing i hate is the checkpoints race
> 
> outrun and highway battle are just cool





ajai5777 said:


> Yeah..for arcade racers its good.But not good as MW.Pro street and Shift are not for arcade racers.NFS World is good but they introduced power ups and they are so bad.





Jamshy said:


> Finished NFS : Undercover a week back..
> Just started Split Second...
> Its good, But not compelling enough... Graphics is better than Undercover.. Great explosions..



I've played undercover once but I think the game play is very lame and Most Wanted is very good.

BTW, guys try playing carbon ( I've started playing it ) - it's seems to be a mixture of Most Wanted and Underground - so far the gameplay is good for me


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

BLUR and Split/Second... both are crap games (MY OPINION).

I am more into... 'semi-sims' like GRID and DiRT.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> I've played undercover once but I think the game play is very lame and Most Wanted is very good.  BTW, guys try playing carbon ( I've started playing it ) - it's seems to be a mixture of Most Wanted and Underground - so far the gameplay is good for me


 MW was damn good  have not played carbon(coz i couldnt get one anywhere) but i wanna play that game heard a lot about it

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> BLUR and Split/Second... both are crap games (MY OPINION).
> 
> I am more into... 'semi-sims' like GRID and DiRT.


SS  is s#!t i know
but blur is at least better than SS
its a different kind of game ,u know trhat too...
power ups makes it addictive

i wish they should had include a story and car modding too..

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> Yeah..for arcade racers its good.But not good as MW.Pro street and Shift are not for arcade racers.NFS World is good but they introduced power ups and they are so bad.


u played nfs world?
is it only online play?

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

anyways installed* SETLLERS 7 PATH TO A KINGDOM 
i hate just one thing about it

*it can only be played with an always on internet connection

and thats keeping me away from playing it

although the graphics are just awesome
makes the game lively
AI is good too

the best one in the whole settlers series


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys wait for Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Guys wait for Gran Turismo 5



is it for pc?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is it for pc?


PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well it depends on how the members feel like participating and contributing to it. I would have to agree with Ico when he said that this thread is just about everything which is left in Gamerz section now. This thread has pretty much turned into free-for-all, anything goes discussion thread. Back in 04', when I joined, we used to have major discussion on each game, separately. More threads would be created and more members would pour their thoughts in. That is how it is supposed to work. I want to detach from this thread and migrate into others, but seeing how this is still stickied and generates more crowd, I'm compelled to post here.
> 
> Creating threads by genre is a good idea as well. However, I think we need to have game specific threads. Else this section would just be boiling down to this one thread.



i guess  u r right
we can do one thing
we just gather all the regulars on this thread and talk about this thing
since u know every guy here like sunny,jojo,dinjo.......u can inform them about this and we'll all have a good discussion about this
this way we can come up with solid results


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, guys try playing carbon ( I've started playing it ) - it's seems to be a mixture of Most Wanted and Underground - so far the gameplay is good for me



you started it only now..? Its almost good as MW.But full game is in night.The canyon races are just cool.I didnt like the crew thing though.But who cares?
I installed the game and completed in 2-3 days.I was playing it fulltime 

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> u played nfs world?
> is it only online play?



Yeah I played it.Graphics,cars,physics,handling all things are improved but they introduced power ups and thats boring.It has single player races too.However you need to log in to nfs world.Then you can roam around and play single or multi races.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

^^Carbon gets boring midway. Though canyon races are cool.


----------



## Lucifr (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello everyone.
As i am not able to create any threads i am gonna ask a problem occuring in my system related to installing games.my little brother mistakenly deleted a bootfile called NTLDR so i had to go in for a fresh install.it was a sticky issue with me having to reinstall about till 5 times, as i was in a mind to save some important data in my C partition.After that applications like VLC Media Player, Opera etc. get installed and work fine, but games such as CS 1.6,AC II,SplinterCell:Conviction dont get installed as a problem occurs due to a cycle redundancy data error. while in CS the executable file is missing, all the abovementioned games get the same error, about 78% in installation.Can anyone advise me on this issue?will i need to reinstall?I will be grateful for your help
                                                                                                          -Lucifr


----------



## chavo (Aug 2, 2010)

Finished Alpha Protocol
it was good game
going 2 start with Singularity


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Completed Darksiders. Amazing game. It started out in a rather dull way, but picked up once WAR's abilities built up. It's a pity I should I have completed this once I was done with Bayonetta. Hope they bring out the sequel soon. 

Currently on 'You Lucky Ba*tard' mission in Mafia.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

@Ethan :- That's one hell of a mission. The longest mission in the game. Finished it today afternoon .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

It was ridiculously long. I started it this afternoon & when it saved at the harbour part, I took a break. Completed the harbour part a few minutes back and that took a long time as well. I took out pretty much everyone present at the harbour. Those snipers were a pain in the arse. A good thing however was that a lot of Morello's thugs had a pump-action shotgun and I had a Thompson fully loaded. So it was easy to take them out from a distance while their shots barely touched me.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It was ridiculously long. I started it this afternoon & when it saved at the harbour part, I took a break. Completed the harbour part a few minutes back and that took a long time as well. I took out pretty much everyone present at the harbour. Those snipers were a pain in the arse. A good thing however was that a lot of Morello's thugs had a pump-action shotgun and I had a Thompson fully loaded. So it was easy to take them out from a distance while their shots barely touched me.


You missed a few tricks.

SPOILER:
Right beneath the snipers there's an oil tanker, blow that and a bunch of enemies are taken out at once incl. the snipers. 
Follow the left path alongside the wall, you'll get a sniper rifle there in a house at the end, use that to take out the enemies at long range, there's also a car there, very good instant drive around cover, just a few cents.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 3, 2010)

yes.I did the same to complete that level.But actually I didnt know what to do next.I just roamed here and there not knowing what to do next.I played this long ago when I had no internet.So I couldnt find it out until some one told me what to do.


Finally completed POP TFS. 'The final climb' was superb.Actually its the first POP I completed.

POP SOT - Played a lot and I was stuck somewhere with out knowing what to do
(same situation no net) and I lost my savegames.

POP WW - Every time I start to play it, I'll be killed by the first boss who is a girl.I just cant go past that level.The next time I play I need to play the whole first level and its irritating so left it.

POP T2T - Only started it didnt play further.

POP 4 - I played it almost half and I lost the savegames.

POP TFS -Even after more bugs and bad saves, I managed to complete it 

Now I am back to COD MW which is in halfway.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> SPOILER:
> Right beneath the snipers there's an oil tanker, blow that and a bunch of enemies are taken out at once incl. the snipers.
> Follow the left path alongside the wall, you'll get a sniper rifle there in a house at the end, use that to take out the enemies at long range, there's also a car there, very good instant drive around cover, just a few cents.


I didn't know the oil tanker bit, but I did shoot the sniper guy who was in the house. I know I should have used his rifle to take out the rest, but I'm trying to improve my aiming using Colt & Thompson, both of them have a heavy recoil. 

SPOILER: I used the car to escape from the harbour after I killed Morello. I was shocked to see guards waiting towards the beginning at the gate. I was lucky I had that sh*tty car to escape out of that area unharmed. As soon as I got out, the game saved.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> you started it only now..? Its almost good as MW.But full game is in night.The canyon races are just cool.I didnt like the crew thing though.But who cares?
> I installed the game and completed in 2-3 days.I was playing it fulltime



Yep, I've started playing it now - I like racing games though I'm not a big fan of that genre - I prefer FPS/TPS/RPG games with a good story most


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 3, 2010)

StarCraft II and Transformers War for Cybertron.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It was ridiculously long. I started it this afternoon & when it saved at the harbour part, I took a break. Completed the harbour part a few minutes back and that took a long time as well. I took out pretty much everyone present at the harbour. Those snipers were a pain in the arse. A good thing however was that a lot of Morello's thugs had a pump-action shotgun and I had a Thompson fully loaded. So it was easy to take them out from a distance while their shots barely touched me.



I was very unlucky because I only had the rifle with 5 bullets and a fully loaded pump action so that hardened things. I tried three times but Morello always killed with his Thompson. So I ran out, grabbed the sh1tty Bolt Ace Forder, drove right through the warehouse, knocked Morello and pumped him full of shells and then took his Thompson and killed all the other baddies .

BTW, also installed Starcraft II. Will start with it today.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

*guys suggest me some games*
i recently competed METRO 2033,NFS undercover(utterly boring),Borderlands,BLUR and some old stuff

i dont wanna play COD and BF type stuff


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> POP SOT - Played a lot and I was stuck somewhere with out knowing what to do
> (same situation no net) and *I lost my savegames.*
> 
> POP WW - Every time I start to play it, I'll be killed by the first boss who is a girl.I just cant go past that level.The next time I play I need to play the whole first level and its irritating so left it.
> ...



i think we shud call u a save game maniac.....

pop:sot is easy....bcoz u know beforehand what 2 do...the cutseen shows 
u a navigational view abt what to do.......use walkthru...if need arises other wise not needed..i used the faq only to locate life upgrades....

Well i m playing POP:WW & i got the sandwraith mask....killed the 
griffin.....i think its 75~80% complete....



ajai5777 said:


> Now I am back to COD MW which is in halfway.


oh yeah its awesome ....game....i just play the capt..mac milan mission again..& again


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 3, 2010)

I have recently bought Battle field Bad Company II... and guys this is one of the awesome game i've played (COD Apart)  ... the story line, the characters, the graphics, the Bang-Bang sound of the weapons it just awesome.

The only downside of the game is the Audio problem of the Dialogs .. not able to hear the dialogs of the character when they interact with one another..thanks they have provided the subtitle for character interaction...

So, if we overlook the dialog audio problem, the game is not great but AWESOME shooting war game ... one should trigger up this if he is looking a war game 

enjoy


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I was very unlucky because I only had the rifle with 5 bullets and a fully loaded pump action so that hardened things. I tried three times but Morello always killed with his Thompson. So I ran out, grabbed the sh1tty Bolt Ace Forder, drove right through the warehouse, knocked Morello and pumped him full of shells and then took his Thompson and killed all the other baddies .
> 
> BTW, also installed Starcraft II. Will start with it today.


There's a health box in one of the warehouses nearby, the one beside's morello's warehouse.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> There's a health box in one of the warehouses nearby, the one beside's morello's warehouse.


I think there were nearly 4 health kits in total for this mission, if I counted correctly. It was more than enough to kill all of them and still retain your health at 100% before escaping.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 3, 2010)

Sunny, Allwyn and I after many retries and almost a week of playing, sucessfully completed 'Swamp Fever' and now started with this 

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20091013013307/left4dead/images/thumb/c/cd/HardRain.jpg/250px-HardRain.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Hell yeah! Plus I can't believe we did it in our first try for today. Looks like perfect concentration worked for all of us. It's lucky how none of us had to encounter the last Tank. I had never seen 4 Tanks in one level on hard mode up until now. _*gulp*_


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> There's a health box in one of the warehouses nearby, the one beside's morello's warehouse.



Oh silly me. Missed them . I only got the medbox in the house where you get the rifle.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 3, 2010)

And we let the 4th Tank live, mercy on that creature .

btw, I am unable to quote any reply  , anybody facing this problem ? When I quote and submit my reply, I get a message that the reply is too short (which its not) and what I had written is lost.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 3, 2010)

any of you L4D addicts thought of playing Alien Swarm for a change?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 3, 2010)

hey i installed mafia today..but i can't turn my character with the  mouse...tommy only moves forward, backwards & sideways...also  sometimes the cars will not reverse...it only goes forward..similarly  sometimes they will go backwards even if i press the up key...what  should i do?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

for great justice to the GOD which created The city of lost heaven make a new thread for Mafia. I plan to replay it soon, will be contributing too.

@tarey
Even i m not able to quote. Last time Raaabo did some magic with server.

Btw i find the tagline of honda civic pretty funny
Its 'honda civic drives you' lol.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2010)

ichi said:


> for great justice to the GOD which created The city of lost heaven make a new thread for Mafia. I plan to replay it soon, will be contributing too.
> 
> @tarey
> Even i m not able to quote. Last time Raaabo did some magic with server.
> ...


That's from an old Internet meme.
in russia meme - Google Search


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> any of you L4D addicts thought of playing Alien Swarm for a change?


Yes. We are almost done with the game. 

Mafia thread created folks, so move your butts to it, pronto.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2010)

Now on the chapter Sandtrap on HL2.

Got my first gun in Cryostasis - though the game is a bit scary it's fairly easy to play - I liked the game


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Got my first gun in Cryostasis - though the game is a bit scary it's fairly easy to play - I liked the game



is it as scary as DOOM 3


----------



## varunb (Aug 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Hell yeah! Plus I can't believe we did it in our first try for today. Looks like perfect concentration worked for all of us. It's lucky how none of us had to encounter the last Tank. I had never seen 4 Tanks in one level on hard mode up until now. _*gulp*_



Since you guys are almost done with all the maps in campaign mode, I strongly suggest that you all try the 4 player mutations. There are various mutation modes available for 4 player coop like *bleedout, guard the gnome, Chainsaw massacre, 4 swordsmen*, etc. The most exciting among them is the Bleedout mutation: you have no medkits, only pills & adrenaline shots, your health will continue to reduce & lastly, continuous HORDE charging at you.

Try this command to load this mutation: *map [mapname] mutation3*.  (mutation3 is a single word & not "mutation 3")

The only thing is that you will need to do is update your game to the latest version in order to access the mutation mode cos the mutations were later introduced the L4d2 The Passing DLC which was released this year.

I also sense that you haven't played this DLC so you should also try it. You will meet 3 of the 4 original L4D1 survivors in this DLC.

PM me if you want the links to this DLC & the patch.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 4, 2010)

Reached driver level 50 in NFS Shift.Some more stars need to be earned.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2010)

varunb said:


> I also sense that you haven't played this DLC so you should also try it. You will meet 3 of the 4 original L4D1 survivors in this DLC.



Thx Varun for the suggestion , we will be playing passing DLC as well but we need to complete this original game first.

And yeah, anyone up for realistic mode in L4D2 ? I need 3 more players who don't get frustrated easily (coz the realistic mode is damn hard, no checkpoints too).


----------



## varunb (Aug 4, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Thx Varun for the suggestion , we will be playing passing DLC as well but we need to complete this original game first.
> 
> And yeah, anyone up for realistic mode in L4D2 ? I need 3 more players who don't get frustrated easily (coz the realistic mode is damn hard, no checkpoints too).



Even though I am a versus player now, I wouldn't mind playing realism  mode again. I have completed campaigns on realism mode on advanced &  my aim is to play realism on expert difficulty. So, my hand is up for  the game. Lemme know the time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2010)

The fact that I'm playing L4D2 on hard itself is a test of my patience. I don't usually play higher difficult levels in any game. This is probably the first time I have played a game on hard difficulty. So I'm out on the realism mode. 

Although, we could play 'The Passing' DLC once we're done with the current levels. I look into mutation modes as well. Versus mode looks fun, however, we need a big team for it.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2010)

^^ Fcuk this , I am not posting in this forum until the reply bug is fixed, I wrote a big post and lost all content because of this cr@ppy bug. It has happened consistantly all the times I have been trying to post in last 2-3 days. 

bye friends for while. See you on messengers/forums(except this) and other reliable medium of communication.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 4, 2010)

Phuc! Nomad's got pushed to Q4! Darn! But, Crytek, take ye'r time and deliver me with an awesome *KZ3*-kickin' game. Oops! Sh*t!


----------



## varunb (Aug 4, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Phuc! Nomad's got pushed to Q4! Darn! But, Crytek, take ye'r time and deliver me with an awesome *KZ3*-kickin' game. Oops! Sh*t!



Correction....its first quarter of 2011. The website has got it wrong. Numerous other websites have mentioned Q1 & fiscal year of 2011 which means early 2011. To be specific, before or around March.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 4, 2010)

I am just so excited about Mafia II


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

guys just installed *singularity*
anyone played it yet?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 4, 2010)

Heah some reviews have given it 7/10 but i don't believe them.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Heah some reviews have given it 7/10 but i don't believe them.


did u play it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> guys just installed *singularity*
> anyone played it yet?


I left it high and dry when I had got Transformers: WFC. I have loaded it back on the 360 though and plan to complete it once I finish Mafia.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> did u play it?



I'm saying i don't believe these early reviews.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I left it high and dry when I had got Transformers: WFC. I have loaded it back on the 360 though and plan to complete it once I finish Mafia.


whats Transformers: WFC is like?
i mean the genre and how much good is it ?
can u give a lil picturesque view of it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 4, 2010)

Completed Singularity weeks ago. Yeah its was good. I loved the story most.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 4, 2010)

Playing COD MW.Now I really love FPS (thanks to BFBC2).Completed the level safehouse.Killed Al-Azad and Captain price is telling a story happened 15 yrs ago.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well it depends on how the members feel like participating and contributing to it. I would have to agree with Ico when he said that this thread is just about everything which is left in Gamerz section now. This thread has pretty much turned into free-for-all, anything goes discussion thread. Back in 04', when I joined, we used to have major discussion on each game, separately. More threads would be created and more members would pour their thoughts in. That is how it is supposed to work. I want to detach from this thread and migrate into others, but seeing how this is still stickied and generates more crowd, I'm compelled to post here.
> 
> Creating threads by genre is a good idea as well. However, I think we need to have game specific threads. Else this section would just be boiling down to this one thread.


Thanks for the support. 

I have unstuck this thread to minimize everyone jumping over to this. I hope we will see new threads coming over the period of time. If you have more suggestions, then send me a PM.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is it as scary as DOOM 3



No it's not too much scary and dark as doom3 - you will got a torch lite which you can always use and it's mounted on the helmet of yours - so using weapons with the torch always on is really easy and it don't has any battery limitation either.

BTW, in HL2 sandtrap level :

At the begining I've find  and mount 3 battaries to open a gate after a brief fight but I was able to find only 2 - so used that gravity gun and arranged some tin sheets - used turbo in the car and voila! I jumped out of there 

After that me with some people and came to know that the car will not be no longer needed ( If I knew it bbefore I should have left the car behind those gates ).

Anyway after a brief fight around a light house and bringing don a chopper and going through a cliff I'm now on the land of giant ants - here I've make every step carefully not to touch the sands and that's why the level was named this I guess


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone up for Alien Swarm??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

^maybe tomorrow. I've only the last mission to finish. I'm at lvl 20 now.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




ico said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> I have unstuck this thread to minimize everyone jumping over to this. I hope we will see new threads coming over the period of time. If you have more suggestions, then send me a PM.


Sorry for SPAMing. I don't mean to be rude but how about giving post count increase in PC gamer section or is gaming still considered "Bandwidth Waste" by the owners. If it is bandwidth waste then please give us the liberty of wasting it as we want.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2010)

SINGULARITY is just awesome
its a quite different kind of game
they have included a new concept
i wont disclose it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2010)

^ in web 2.0 days, Nothing is secret, my friend.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2010)

^^yea yea..
i was just trying to make it more flashy

but it is a good game 
just give it a try


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^maybe tomorrow. I've only the last mission to finish. I'm at lvl 20 now.
> .




I just started the game!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

Completed POP:WW....awesome story....i hope TT has also a good 
story & new moves......

playing WW again for second ending (to kill the empress..)


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^
Actually I cant go past the first level in POP WW. I am always killed by that first lady boss.

btw COD MW is getting better and better.Now playing the level 'Heat'.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> ^^^
> Actually I cant go past the first level in POP WW. I am always killed by that first lady boss.



hahaha....ubisoft has given a tip...just dnt smash..learn 2 block.....
block....her attacks then u'll get a chance of 1.5s to attack her....
here three things work....
vault,roll & dodge,block


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^yea yea..
> i was just trying to make it more flashy
> 
> but it is a good game
> just give it a try




played it. Completed it. It was good. TMD was a nice toy to play with.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 6, 2010)

I installed the game that almost all 'hardcore' gamers loathe. The Sims 3! 

Installed Sims 3, Sims 3 World Adventures, High End Loft Stuff, Ambitions and all custom content released till July 2010. It's a really fun time-pass game now .


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it a good game ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> played it. Completed it. It was good. TMD was a nice toy to play with.



awwwwwwwww mann....
u guys complete the games as soon as they hit the shelves 

i'm too loving to play with TMD
nice concept actually


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 6, 2010)

^well, if you go a few years back you'll find that Singularity copies concepts from many games.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^well, if you go a few years back you'll find that Singularity copies concepts from many games.


Theres timeshift but it allowed to change the time surrounding the player, not the time-space of an object, Singularity is a better concept.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^well, if you go a few years back you'll find that Singularity copies concepts from many games.



kind of but not totally
singularity totally refreshed this concept

give examples of games that u know..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wolfenstein + 5 Patches = Singularity


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

^^
i was hoping to get this answer


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Is it a good game ?



Sims 3 ? Yeah it's good. You can kill a couple o' hours with it!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 6, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Wolfenstein + 5 Patches = Singularity



Now.. that's a genuinely funny statement. 

@social, I read some where that SIMS medieval is in making now. Which sets SIMS in medieval period. With strategy and RPG elements that we have never been aware of before.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 6, 2010)

COD MW in final stages. Now playing 'No fighting in the war room"


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> kind of but not totally
> singularity totally refreshed this concept
> 
> give examples of games that u know..



Darksector, Timeshift, Wolfenstein.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Now.. that's a genuinely funny statement.
> 
> @social, I read some where that SIMS medieval is in making now. Which sets SIMS in medieval period. With strategy and RPG elements that we have never been aware of before.



WTFlol ? True or just kidding around ?

BTW, completed Mafia . Was fun. Will start StarCraft II and STALKER Call of Pripyat tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

Now on Chapter X: Entanglement in HL2


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> WTFlol ? True or just kidding around ?
> 
> BTW, completed Mafia . Was fun. Will start StarCraft II and STALKER Call of Pripyat tomorrow.



hey dude plz dont start stalker now

i'll be getting it within 3-4 days
lets start this game together

meanwhile u can play starcraftII


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey dude plz dont start stalker now
> 
> i'll be getting it within 3-4 days
> lets start this game together
> ...



No problems man. Tell me when you have the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> WTFlol ? True or just kidding around ?
> 
> BTW, completed Mafia . Was fun. Will start StarCraft II and STALKER Call of Pripyat tomorrow.




I fist didn't believed that either. Seriously looking forward for it...

btw, check this out,Get Medieval with New Series from EA?s Award-Winning the Sims Studio - EA News


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 7, 2010)

Completed COD MW.What a game!!! I pity myself for skipping this.Actually its my 2nd FPS.1st one was BFBC2 I loved it when I played it.So wanted to try another FPS.But this one was mind blowing.BFBC2 comes nowhere near to it (dunno about multiplayer).Now I am into this FPS genre.Next one is COD MW2.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

I doubted one thing.If COD MW can beat BFBC2 then how will be MW2..? and checked the ratings.Actually gamespot gave 8.5 to MW2 and 9 to BFBC2.
Then checked IGN.They have given 9.5 to MW2 and 9 to BFBC2.IGN ratings seem good for me beacuse splinter cell conviction was very impressive for me.But gamespot gave it only 6.5 when IGN with 8.5.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I fist didn't believed that either. Seriously looking forward for it...
> 
> btw, check this out,Get Medieval with New Series from EA?s Award-Winning the Sims Studio - EA News



Lol that's something I am looking forward to now. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Completed COD MW.What a game!!! I pity myself for skipping this.Actually its my 2nd FPS.1st one was BFBC2 I loved it when I played it.So wanted to try another FPS.But this one was mind blowing.BFBC2 comes nowhere near to it (dunno about multiplayer).Now I am into this FPS genre.Next one is COD MW2.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I hate military shooters...
Shoot whatever comes in ur way, thats so lame isnt it?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 7, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Completed COD MW.What a game!!! I pity myself for skipping this.Actually its my 2nd FPS.1st one was BFBC2 I loved it when I played it.So wanted to try another FPS.But this one was mind blowing.BFBC2 comes nowhere near to it (dunno about multiplayer).Now I am into this FPS genre.Next one is COD MW2.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...



the single player of both MW is far better than BFBC2...they can't even be compared....


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 7, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> I hate military shooters...
> Shoot whatever comes in ur way, thats so lame isnt it?



I dont think so.Its not about just aiming and shooting.There are lot of tactical moves to do.Also all levels are different so as our missions.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> I hate military shooters...
> Shoot whatever comes in ur way, thats so lame isnt it?



agree
but love them in multiplayer

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> No problems man. Tell me when you have the game.



thanks man 
i'll tell u when i'm ready


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 7, 2010)

Installed COD MW2 and started to play in 1600 X 900 with all setting maxed.I was getting 50-60 FPS in the training level.But in warfare, things gone wrong and freezed like hell.I didnt know what to do.Finally I started to reduce settings.
Reduced all the unwanted settings and kept 1600 X 900.Then only it was playable.After a while I switched to 1280 X 720 for fluid frame rates.Now getting  120-150 FPS (when sync is off ).

The game is incredible as I expected.The perfect sequel for the MW.Every thing is upgraded.Completed the controversial level 'No Russian'.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 8, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I dont think so.Its not about just aiming and shooting.There are lot of tactical moves to do.Also all levels are different so as our missions.



Tactical moves??...big LOL at that...Its totally a crap idea to put team mates in the campaign mode...ur team mates get most of the job done, then what the hell are the players got to do over there??? its a little bit better when u play in the hard difficulty...but yes, the multiplayer has a lots of tactical moves, its fun.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 8, 2010)

I meant its not about plain shooting.There are lot of mission varieties.Sometimes we do mass firing sometimes silent kills,sniping,finding and planting bombs, C4's,RPG's,tanks,mounted guns,air support..etc..etc..

Its not at all boring.Once we start the campaign, we wont be stopping it before completion.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

And there's the story too. COD has done a really nice job with the story i must say.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 8, 2010)

guys wat about Tom Clancys Splinter Cell Conviction?


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 8, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> guys wat about Tom Clancys Splinter Cell Conviction?



It is pretty good IMHO.

Getting addicted to COD. Completed halfway in COD MW2 campaign.Now playing the level 'contingency'


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

Currently Addicted to:-
Starcraft 2 WOL [PC]
Red Dead Redemption [PS3]
Bad Company 2 Multiplayer [PC]


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2010)

StarCraft II's good. Played for a while. Didn't have much time. Will dig into it tomorrow!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 9, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> Tactical moves??...big LOL at that...Its totally a crap idea to put team mates in the campaign mode...ur team mates get most of the job done, then what the hell are the players got to do over there??? its a little bit better when u play in the hard difficulty...but yes, the multiplayer has a lots of tactical moves, its fun.



Dude to play FPS games like COD..u need to think fast and quick before u get urself killed...

Right now I am addicted to Splinter Cell - Conviction...awesome gameplay man!!!!! truely addictive....


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah its truly addictive.Sam has got a gr8 appeal.Mark and execute is cool.But campaign is really short.I completed it in 2-3 days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2010)

Now Playing : Mirror's Edge....


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 9, 2010)

Completed COD MW2 campaign.It was incredible as told by IGN.Now I am gonna start Special ops in single player mode.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Now I am gonna start Special ops in single player mode.



Don't play it alone, find some friend to play it online or on LAN. The mode is designed for 2 player co op and should be enjoyed that way if possible, and yeah this mode is 10 times more fun than the original game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2010)

completed *SINGULARITY* 
the good ending was seriously good

rest of the two endings were meaningless
from my side it really deserves 8/10
though glitches makes it irritating sometimes


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2010)

Counter Strike Condition Zero


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 10, 2010)

Plant vs Zombies..very addictive game !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation [X360]

Also completed Singularity with the "supposed" good ending. Good game, not great, but good.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Counter Strike Condition Zero


hey bro 
i'll receive my copy of stalker COP most probably by tomorrow evening


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sh*t I cant handle the cars from codemasters.Installed Dirt 2 and the cars dont respond to me.I had tried GRID earlier.The same effect and I left.I have been a NFS guy that may be the reason.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey bro
> i'll receive my copy of stalker COP most probably by tomorrow evening



You bought the original copy ? Good!

I have it installed since a month and a half . Still tell me when you have it installed.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> Sh*t I cant handle the cars from codemasters.Installed Dirt 2 and the cars dont respond to me.I had tried GRID earlier.The same effect and I left.I have been a NFS guy that may be the reason.



Am a big DiRT 2 + GRID fanboy. Once you get down with this games, all the NFSes will seem like a piece of cake .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 10, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Sh*t I cant handle the cars from codemasters.Installed Dirt 2 and the cars dont respond to me.I had tried GRID earlier.The same effect and I left.I have been a NFS guy that may be the reason.



The controls are a little hard but you'll get used to it. Use a controller to make it easier.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Will COD MW2 run in E8400 + 9500GT ?
One of my friends agreed to play MW2 special ops with me.But I doubt the performance of his rig.Even with HD 5670 I am playing it in 1280 X 720.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2010)

@ajai :- It will do fine on Medium.

Anyways, I have got Left 4 Dead 2 so if anyone of you is up for playing it sometime, then tell me. Also if you can PM me with the instructions on how to set it up for online play, then it would be sweet. I have the non steam version .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 10, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Am a big DiRT 2 + GRID fanboy. Once you get down with this games, all the NFSes will seem like a piece of cake .



And once you get ye'r hands on GTR2, all racing games, including GT5, are piece of cakes. With some AI tweakin', nothin' comes so close to real. And tons of community support, too.

Can't wait for GTR3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2010)

Launching Mafia II demo...damn excited! 

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

A quick rundown of how my 10mins were spent in Mafia II demo (please note that I am on a crappy 8600GT and my 8800GT is gonna come back from RMA tomorrow) :-

So the demo starts out in Vitto's house. You can interact with almost anything. You can change his clothes, there are three rides in his garage and you can choose from them. The demo is limited to 10mins. So I go out of the house, got in a car and the first thing I did was to ram in a Police car. Sh1t! The cops are brutal in this game! I spent the rest 10mins driving around and killing cops. The shooting system kicks a$$! You can run around normally while aiming like in the previous Mafia and press the right click to zoom in  (with any weapon). Pressing Lft+Ctrl makes Vito take cover behind the nearest object. The cover system is pretty simple yet effective. No blindfire.

The graphics are great but the thing is, the game ran like crap on my temp 8600GT. <25fps all the time and lagged like sh1t . But still, the physics are great, the AI is kinda smart and the environment is detailed. Hope that my 8800GT atleast plays it on medium or otherwise I will HAVE to get another X360 ASAP coz can't get a new rig before April 2011 . The game's gonna rock though. Waiting eagerly for 24th August .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 10, 2010)

No lets wait for Kane and Lynch 2


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Also if you can PM me with the instructions on how to set it up for online play, then it would be sweet. I have the non steam version .



Actually I havnt tried it yet.As the special ops can be played in lan, I plan to play it via hamachi.My friend and me have a ping of 19ms.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

Got Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days. Time to get busy. WOO HOO!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 11, 2010)

have sent you PM , i know you will be busy for next few days


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

hey this thread is no more sticky?!?!
or i saw it for the first time it has benn unsticked!?!?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 11, 2010)

Its un-sticked since many member keep discussion to only this thread


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually I havnt tried it yet.As the special ops can be played in lan, I plan to play it via hamachi.My friend and me have a ping of 19ms.



You dont even need to hamachi (for local lan or over internet), search more on google.

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days. Time to get busy. WOO HOO!



Playing on PC or 360 ?


----------



## hellrider (Aug 11, 2010)

Having a blast with Starcraft 2!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 11, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> You dont even need to hamachi (for local lan or over internet), search more on google.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...



He's playing it on the x360 obviously. 

Anyway now i belong here
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/battlefield_bad_company2techenclaveclanlogo.png
I'm having tons of fun with the clan members. 

Currently addicted to:-
StarCraft 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 11, 2010)

Done with K&L 2. Under-whelming! That's all I can say. Everything I loved about the first game seems to be missing in this one. It's really good in some levels, while repetitive in the rest. Length, again, was a huge disappointment. No alternate ending this time. Not sure if they would bring out a sequel or not.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2010)

So, Kane & Lynch 2 is phail? I just got it, so I will start playing on Friday. Playing Starcraft II these days.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

Got a flash light type revolver, Killed a spider like man and found a sniper rifle in Cryostasis.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Started COD WaW solo.Completed 2 levels


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2010)

All H.A.W.X Pilots, flying today ?
@ Vamsi, will you be joining?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2010)

My internet connection is acting weird. It is getting disconnected after every hour and I've to wait 30 minutes to successfully dail the connection back. So, HAWX is stuck at 40% or something. 

Will join from the day after tommo.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2010)

I got hawx but sadly the lan mp didn't work, please post hamachi settings and i too will join


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in for HAWX.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 15, 2010)

Slowly learning the controls of DiRT2.Reached level 10.

COD WaW Solo at the level 'Relentless'

waiting for my friend to play COD MW2 special ops.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm up for H.A.W.X as well. Jojo load up Skype and get a mic. We have just started the game, so most of us have probably levelled up to level 4. Besides, we aren't using Hamachi for this game, it's Tunngle. Just download the client, created an a/c and we'll take care of the rest. Pass on your Yahoo ID.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 15, 2010)

MOH videos are looking hot.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2010)

> I'm up for H.A.W.X as well. Jojo load up Skype and get a mic. We have just started the game, so most of us have probably levelled up to level 4. Besides, we aren't using Hamachi for this game, it's Tunngle. Just download the client, created an a/c and we'll take care of the rest. Pass on your Yahoo ID.


I'm on level 27 or so. Ok i'll be downloading tunngle and my yahoo pass is picolo_namek
and tunngle id will be jojothedragon as usual.

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

And yeah, i'm can play only today because i can't probably touch my pc on other days. So i'll be at 9.15pm today sharp or not at all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2010)

CoD4 MP! Too much fun! I got 3 kills in a row with a knife and that too with a ping of 285! Ha!

And hey, no one up for Left 4 Dead 2 ?


----------



## jithin.rao (Aug 16, 2010)

Addicted to Starcraft 2 and battle.net, the achievements list is incredible and its damn fun to compare with other official game players on their statistics. Blizzard rocking in that aspect! I am yet to start with multiplayer, I need to finish the campaign mode, even if I got it in 2 days after the release, after 10 hours, it seems a long way to complete campaign .


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

Now on Level 8 : Heart in Cryostasis


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2010)

So you guys left me be yesterday  i guess. Well have fun playing hawx.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> So you guys left me be yesterday  i guess. Well have fun playing hawx.


I'm pretty sure no one came. Me & my buddies went off for a night show of The Expendables, so I couldn't make it.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 16, 2010)

H.A.W.X is super cool...waiting eagerly for HAWX2


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

so playing stalker COP
the game is damn addictive
i really liked the artifact hunting

but i wish there was chernobyl map here


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2010)

Playing borderlands now, damn addictive game, works best when played in co-op, playing the zombie island dlc, eagerly waiting for the next dlc(claptr4p revolution)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII [PC]

Completed Ace Combat 6 a few days back. Turned out to be a kick-ass title, way better and challenging than H.A.W.X. Also got Borderlands and thought of installing it on the PC. I haven't played any of it's DLC till now, so was thinking of picking up the save editor and bumping up my stats to where I left it on the 360 or may just co-op the whole game again (which would be a very long road).


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

tkin said:


> Playing borderlands now, damn addictive game, works best when played in co-op, playing the zombie island dlc, eagerly waiting for the next dlc(claptr4p revolution)



yeah thats a nice game
which lvl and which player?


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently addicted to:
> *Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII [PC]*
> 
> Completed Ace Combat 6 a few days back. Turned out to be a kick-ass title, way better and challenging than H.A.W.X. Also got Borderlands and thought of installing it on the PC. I haven't played any of it's DLC till now, so was thinking of picking up the save editor and bumping up my stats to where I left it on the 360 or may just co-op the whole game again (which would be a very long road).



this is a good one.

BTW, currently busy in test running COD MW


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> this is a good one.


Yeah I know. But I think I enjoyed it's sequel even more. That was extremely challenging, especially the Red Square mission.

EDIT: Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X 2 demo up on XBL and PSN.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

got some cool guns in stalker call of pripyat
like 
eliminator- a shotgun have never been so much powerfull combined with a susat 4x scope 
black kite prototype- uses viper ammos and +4 mag size


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

This thread makes me wanna play Call of Pripyat as soon as possible. But damn unexpected times.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

ichi said:


> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> This thread makes me wanna play Call of Pripyat as soon as possible. But damn unexpected times.





and u know what?
the artifacts hunting was never so thrilling and cool
the powers they carry also have changed in this game
AI has been improved to


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am getting better in DiRT2.Now I am winning most races in first try.Reached level 13.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2010)

stalker COP on the verge of finish line 
i wish it could have more story missions 
it looks a lil shorter than SOC
but lets see....i'll be completing it by tomorrow


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 19, 2010)

Me is a 47 level soldier in borderlands....completed the zombie island dlc, became bored of the underdome dlc and need help killing that Crawmerax the invincible in the Secret armory of general knoxx DlC, i keep pumping 'im wid bullets but he just dont die!


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2010)

^^repetitive but fun game


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2010)

Currently Addicted to Sudeki. one of the best RPG i played.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, sh*t! Gamescom '10's better than E3! Seein' them trailers and readin' those infos are makin' me go mad. EZIO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

^^
NFS hot pursuit is said to making waves there

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

finally got the the most talk about artifact in COP
*Heart of the Oasis*
the artifact surely deserved to be famous in the game and thats why it the only one


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

finally completed stalker COP
i think SOC was much better on the story part

anyways started playing CIV IV *FALL FROM HEAVEN 2*
this one can beat the sh!t out of any strategy game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 20, 2010)

God dam it! Been stuck on the 'Rabaul Raid' mission in Blazing Angels for the last 2 days. I can't seem to get past the first round itself. It's so freakin' annoying.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 20, 2010)

Playing Mass Effect 2 now.Just awesome.I was wondering about the work the developers made in creating many huge and indifferent missions and environments.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Playing Mass Effect 2 now.Just awesome.I was wondering about the work the developers made in creating many huge and indifferent missions and environments.



And those devs are Bioware..the worlds best game devs IMO..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2010)

Got my 8800GT back. Back to SP gaming .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2010)

Completed Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII. After beating the uber-tough Rabaul level, every other level was just a walk in the park. The last mission was a bit dodgy, but still not as hair tearing experience as Rabaul. 

Putting a halt on all retro gaming for now and waiting for Mafia II to release.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

@ *piyush120290* - try playing Cryostasis - it may seem boring at first but after playing a while you will love this.

Now I'm on the level Escape on Cryostasis


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2010)

Reached Chapter 3 - Khan in Metro 2033. Loving the game. It's quite realistic and it's truly a 'survival' game. The game shows no mercy in sticky situations, the aiming is not that easy, the gas mask system keeps you on your toes and the best thing is... the mutated monsters don't drop free ammo and goodies for you like many other 'survival' games.


----------



## azzu (Aug 22, 2010)

uRBAN TERROR ..
iam addicted now  ( eagle Map )


----------



## varunb (Aug 22, 2010)

Anybody interested in playing Kane & Lynch 2 coop with me ? I got the "the source that must not be named" version working


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *piyush120290* - try playing Cryostasis - it may seem boring at first but after playing a while you will love this.
> 
> Now I'm on the level Escape on Cryostasis



will surely give it a try


----------



## Neuron (Aug 22, 2010)

Finished playing Mass Effect 2.But there is still plenty left in the game and i'm going play it again.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2010)

Playing Mass Effect-2 and seriously addicted to it. I'm not sure what is it that attracts me as I've always steered clear of such games which takes place in space and includes space shuttles.

My previous experiences were not good, in one game I had to drive a ship and I could not even keep it straight...

But Mass Effect-2 compensates everything with the action that involves in every level. And the powers and guns are good too.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2010)

Now on Level Beasts in Cryostasis


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Reached Chapter 3 - Khan in Metro 2033.


y is the name 'Khan' ????


----------



## varunb (Aug 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> y is the name 'Khan' ????



The devs had said in an interview once that they were making this mission while watching "My Name is Khan" & they were so overwhelmed by the movie that they decided to name the character Khan. Of course, they couldn't introduce the character of Khan in the game with Asperger's syndrome cos that would have sparked some sort controversy & karan Johar would have surely sprung up & demanded some compensation.

There you have it...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2010)

varunb said:


> The devs had said in an interview once that they were making this mission while watching "My Name is Khan" & they were so overwhelmed by the movie that they decided to name the character Khan. Of course, they couldn't introduce the character of Khan in the game with Asperger's syndrome cos that would have sparked some sort controversy & karan Johar would have surely sprung up & had demanded some compensation.
> 
> There you have it...



rofl 

@Karan :- Dunno man... haven't started playing the chap yet. Once I find out, I will post it here .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 23, 2010)

PHUC!! No Nomad in Crysis 2! 

Goddarn "Alcatraz" guy, you any good?


----------



## Neuron (Aug 23, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PHUC!! No Nomad in Crysis 2!
> 
> Goddarn "Alcatraz" guy, you any good?



I'm not worried about that.Crysis is always crysis no matter who the hero is.Rather i'm worried about the non-jungle enviroment


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> y is the name 'Khan' ????



It's called Khan because you meet a ranger (an ally) named Khan who helps the protagonist. That's why it's called Khan .


----------



## varunb (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> It's called Khan because you meet a ranger (an ally) named Khan who helps the protagonist. That's why it's called Khan .



HUH ?? Dude, my explanation is way better than yours


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2010)

varunb said:


> HUH ?? Dude, my explanation is way better than yours



Lol my explanation states what actually happens in the game.

Anyways reached Chapter 4 - War in Metro 2033


----------



## bd3 (Aug 23, 2010)

and now here we go in English!
they finally have the video review of it:



YouTube - Mafia 2 review by Gladriel


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2010)

varunb said:


> The devs had said in an interview once that they were making this mission while watching "My Name is Khan" & they were so overwhelmed by the movie that they decided to name the character Khan. Of course, they couldn't introduce the character of Khan in the game with Asperger's syndrome cos that would have sparked some sort controversy & karan Johar would have surely sprung up & demanded some compensation.


Y the developers will waste their time in watching a Bakwas khan movie & get inspired 
by it.....mmmm.....nnnn.....ame..is.....kkkkkkhan


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> It's called Khan because you meet a ranger (an ally) named Khan who helps the protagonist. That's why it's called Khan .


Khan is my favorite Metro 2033 character and the mission khan is my favorite Metro mission. The way he explains the current situation feels real creepy but awesome. 

BTW anyone else playing K&l2 besides me?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Khan is my favorite Metro 2033 character and the mission khan is my favorite Metro mission. The way he explains the current situation feels real creepy but awesome.
> 
> BTW anyone else playing K&l2 besides me?



I played the first 2 levels of KandL2 and now keeping it aside because am busy with Metro 2033 and StarCraft II.

BTW is it only me or KandL2 is horribly optimised. I mean, I play Metro 2033 on High, DX10 on 1440x900 and the game runs butter smooth while KandL2 runs like crap on High with no AA on 1440x900 while Metro 2033 is way better looking than KandL2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 23, 2010)

Allwyn need help...Check PM


----------



## varunb (Aug 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Playing Mass Effect-2 and seriously addicted to it. I'm not sure what is it that attracts me as I've always steered clear of such games which takes place in space and includes space shuttles.
> 
> My previous experiences were not good, in one game I had to drive a ship and I could not even keep it straight...
> 
> But Mass Effect-2 compensates everything with the action that involves in every level. And the powers and guns are good too.





Neuron said:


> Finished playing Mass Effect 2.But there is still plenty left in the game and i'm going play it again.



Have you guys installed all the DLCs of Mass effect 2 released so far ? If not, then I *strongly* suggest you do that because they add a lot of content & satisfaction to the experience. FYI, 2 of those DLCs introduce *2 new characters* that become part of Shepard's team permanently while the remaing dlcs add some extra weapons, armor customizations, etc. If you do not have those dlcs, then PM me & I will let give you the direct EA links alongwith the method to authorize those DLCs.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 25, 2010)

^  

Addicted to Mafia 2. On Chapter 10 now. Good looks, Great voice acting, solid shooting mechanics and phys fights. But sadly.. there will be no reason to explore lush and detailed Empire bay, except when you are on a mission. I was expecting some side mission, which led to disappointment. Albeit, this beauty looks and plays great.

And the great moments in the game will be played by the game itself. I miss Playing them. Something that I have experienced in Jet Li's Raise to Honor(PS2).


And for fellow ATI users and Mid range Nvidia users... A tweak guide of Apex Physx that will improve the frame rates when Apex physx is turned on.


----------



## bd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

At GAMESCom 2010 we had to chance to see a one hour presentation of the GW. Guild Wars 2’s world is definetaly a world built to explore. Missions are dynamically generated in the world, from an attack, where you join the defense of small farm, to a giant dragon attack. 



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guild Wars 2 GamesCom Impressions (Guild Wars 2) - Preview details - PC - Gladriel


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2010)

^^when it'll be releasing?
the pics were col


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 26, 2010)

hey can anyone help me in Kane and Lynch 2 Dog Days.... i am having massive lags while playing it.. its almost unplayable... even tried with low settings but no use...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> hey can anyone help me in Kane and Lynch 2 Dog Days.... i am having massive lags while playing it.. its almost unplayable... even tried with low settings but no use...


PC configuration? OS? Game setting details? Graphic card driver info?


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone here playing Mafia 2?
Me totally addicted to it.The 1st Skid Cr*ck had a bug so had to get the proper one.


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> PC configuration? OS? Game setting details? Graphic card driver info?



Hi ethan,

pc config is
E7200, 3gb ram, Hd4850, Windows 7 Ultimate and I am using Catalyst 10.6
I have tried with all low settings, but it doesnt help. Is there any way through?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 26, 2010)

completed kane & lynch 2...highly disappointed...the graphics were really good & the amateur camera effect was well executed..but the gameplay was just too repetitive...after the first 3 chapters i was only playing it for the sake of completion..there is nothing exciting or interesting to hold a gamer's attention..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> Hi ethan,
> 
> pc config is
> E7200, 3gb ram, Hd4850, Windows 7 Ultimate and I am using Catalyst 10.6
> I have tried with all low settings, but it doesnt help. Is there any way through?


I have around the same configuration, except my processor is an E8400. I had only tried the PC demo which ran smoothly at 42fps with everything High. Try turning OFF Ambient Occlusion & AA. Also update the driver to 10.8. What fps are you getting?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> completed kane & lynch 2...highly disappointed...the graphics were really good & the amateur camera effect was well executed..but the gameplay was just too repetitive...after the first 3 chapters i was only playing it for the sake of completion..there is nothing exciting or interesting to hold a gamer's attention..



and i thought this one's gonna be real fun


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have around the same configuration, except my processor is an E8400. I had only tried the PC demo which ran smoothly at 42fps with everything High. Try turning OFF Ambient Occlusion & AA. Also update the driver to 10.8. What fps are you getting?




I have turned everything to low and even updated the graphics driver to 10.8, but still the same thing.... the funny thing is that when I turn everything to high except Ambient Occlusion & AA the game is stable but the lag is still there.. I m searching in the net for a solution but havent got any luck yet... thanks btw.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Call Of Duty World at War at last level.
DiRT 2 - 40%


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> I have turned everything to low and even updated the graphics driver to 10.8, but still the same thing.... the funny thing is that when I turn everything to high except Ambient Occlusion & AA the game is stable but the lag is still there.. I m searching in the net for a solution but havent got any luck yet... thanks btw.



I think the engine is having tough time accessing the files on HDD.
Defrag your HDD, Reinstall the game or restore system to some previous time. IF all fails, A clean windows reinstall should do the work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 27, 2010)

So, Ethan, you haven't upgraded ye'r PC, eh? 

BTW, saw some 7 mins. of Brotherhood & darn! I want Ezio, noah!!!!!! SH*T! I'm fallin' in love with Italian Renaissance. And Kyd's composizione!

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> Addicted to Mafia 2. On Chapter 10 now. Good looks, Great voice acting, solid shooting mechanics and phys fights.* But sadly.. there will be no reason to explore lush and detailed Empire bay*, except when you are on a mission. I was expecting some side mission, which led to disappointment. Albeit, this beauty looks and plays great.



Meh, I ain't a guy who explores cities, that too virtual cities. Hell, I don't even properly know the names of some o' the streets in my place. Never really felt "My GOD!" [like ACII and Crysis 2] with GTA IV's Liberty City. All that matters to me is the same epicness feel of the first game [and like ACII].


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

^^AC series is too a game with some exploring and stuff
the basic difference btwn AC and GTA would be
1->the former lets u xperience medieval period and the latter modern
2->killing mechanism is way too different

imagine AC and GTA swap their killing mechanics
AC would be fine
but what about GTA?!?!? ..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 27, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Meh, I ain't a guy who explores cities, that too virtual cities. Hell, I don't even properly know all the streets in my place. Never really felt "My GOD!" [like ACII and Crysis 2] with GTA IV's Liberty City. All that matters to me is the same epicness feel of the first game [and like ACII].



hmm i wonder why the developers took such pains to create such a huge city then.....


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2010)

For players like me  - I just love to explore big virtual cities and lands in games - there's so many things to discover and that's a great fun as well.

BTW, Now on Level CHOICE on Cryostasis


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 28, 2010)

topgear said:


> For players like me  - I just love to explore big virtual cities and lands in games - there's so many things to discover and that's a great fun as well.



Exactly...liberty city in GTA IV is so much fun to explore..its not just any virtual city..its teeming with life...the way the people talk, react....all of those little bits of detail that add to the overall greatness of a game..i mean why are open world games being so intricately detailed if people would just ignore them...i've completed GTA IV maybe 3-4 times & even now,i sometimes just go roaming in liberty city...its one of the greatest visual treats in a game...i also had great fun in saboteur..being able to climb everywhere & then just running & jumping from building to building was sheer fun....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 28, 2010)

Mafia II PC


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 28, 2010)

Completed Call Of Duty WaW

Started

Metro 2033
Resident evil 5
Crysis

Crysis FPS isnt at all stable in 1600 x 900 and 1280 x 720.Sometimes it goes to 30's.I like to play with atleast 50+


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2010)

Completed Cryostasis.

Will start playing HL2 again.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2010)

^^HL2 again?
aur koi game nai he kya?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2010)

Mafia II on PC. Reached Chapter 7. To be honest, the jail part did add some immersion but it was boring. Maybe it's just me. The rest of the game is awesome! Loving it!

Also my Xbox 360's coming today so will be busy with that!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 29, 2010)

completed MAFIA 2...the ending shocked me...i must've thought about it for over an hour after the game ended...won't talk about it now as most of you haven't completed it...the game was pretty short though...& the fact that we can't free roam after the game ends is a huge disappointment. the gameplay was pretty good, much better than kane & lynch 2...wish there were some more things we could do...as in GTA...this could have been a great game but in the end the game felt rushed....the ending left a lot of possibilities though..so perhaps there will be a mafia 3...


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^HL2 again?
> aur koi game nai he kya?



I've been playing this game for around 2 months and only two chapters left to complete this game.

BTW. started playing Singularity and having fun with the TMD and I've learned to use gravity without a gravity gun


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> I've been playing this game for around 2 months and only two chapters left to complete this game.
> 
> BTW. started playing Singularity and having fun with the TMD and I've learned to use gravity without a gravity gun



ya
TMD is a really nice thing to play with

after completing this game u should try borderlands
u'll surely like this one 
i can tell ya by seeing ur taste for games


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

Now addicted to:-

Starcraft 2
Mafia 2
Stalker Clear Sky.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2010)

Tomb Raider:Underworld....awesome graphics,gameplay......& lara


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Now addicted to:-
> 
> Starcraft 2
> Mafia 2
> Stalker Clear Sky.



hows clear sky in terms of gameplay and mojo?

anyways did u play Dante's Inferno?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Borderlands [PC] 
Tomb Raider: Anniversary [PC]

Me, Sunny, Gaurav and Vamsi are all going co-op this time in Borderlands. For me, it's my second time completing the game. I'm anxiously waiting to play all the DLC's. It's great fun to have more than 2 people in co-op, makes the game that much more fun. 

Also just started Tomb Raider: Anniversary as well. Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## masach315 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just Cause 2 & Chessmaster Grandmaster Edition!!!! What a different genre!!!!
After all they are all games!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2010)

Alan Wake [X360]
Well, just finished the first episode. I must say the game looks absolutely gorgeous. The first episode was decent. It's quite engrossing and looks like fun. Will continue on at night .

Super Street Fighter IV [X360]
Playing with my sis, dad (yes he's a gamer too!) and friends. A lot of fun if you have two people!

Mafia II [PC]
A story based game as you all know. On Chapter 11 now. Will finish soon. Has it's flaws but nevertheless, it's a great game!

StarCraft II [PC]
Nice RTS. Generally I don't dabble in this genre but this game is fun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hows clear sky in terms of gameplay and mojo?
> 
> anyways did u play Dante's Inferno?



yeah, i'm playing dante's inferno right now.
And CS gameplay is a little inconvenient compared to COP. But its fun anyway.

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Alan Wake [X360]
> Well, just finished the first episode. I must say the game looks absolutely gorgeous. The first episode was decent. It's quite engrossing and looks like fun. Will continue on at night .
> 
> Super Street Fighter IV [X360]
> ...



You got a new x360? Congo dude. Anyway please remove the dirt off your specs because this is PC forum not console.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

i figured that out by ur pic and text below it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

thats pretty obvious. I change my avatar and details according to my current game addiction.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> yeah, i'm playing dante's inferno right now.
> And CS gameplay is a little inconvenient compared to COP. But its fun anyway.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------
> ...



Yeah I just got it today and thanks man! BTW, this is the game currently I am addicted to thread... isn't only for PC!


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ya
> TMD is a really nice thing to play with
> 
> after completing this game u should try borderlands
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion .. I've played Border Lands once on Dec 2009 but got addicted to other games 



KaranTh85 said:


> Tomb Raider:Underworld....awesome graphics,gameplay......& lara



I've played Tomb Raider Anniversary and Legend before though have not finished none of them but what you have said about the underworld made me eager to try this one as well


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 31, 2010)

just bought a pair of *anaglyph 3d glasses* & started playing *Batman Arkham Asylum* again & i must say WOW....this is truly an amazing experience...the game is really well made for 3d..you can feel the depth in the environments..every little object stands out...you can see the creaks in the textures, feel the bumps & ups & downs in the floor, ground & staircases(i really can't explain the effect but its like watching avatar),each blade of grass stands out...the scarecrow level is awesome beyond explanation...when batman runs, his cape can be distintly seen to be at the back while he is running ahead.the gliding experience is the most amazing...i can go on & on praising the game's 3d experience but it does have its cons- namely physx & 3d don't work together.i had to set physx off to be able to play..its either 3d or physx...together it will result in unplayable framerates.also the colors seem a bit less but thats not a big deal & when you are enjoying the 3d effect you won't worry much about the color anyway,i also tried a few other games like modern warfare 2 but there was ghosting,thankfully that didn't happen with arkham asylum....i played it on my config in my sig using only a pair of *red cyan anaglyph 3d glasses* & configured a few settings in nvidia control panel & i was good to go....

for ATI, there's a 3rd party driver named iz3d that you can use..not sure how good it is though.. 

just try this game in 3d guys...it'll blow you away...

anyway for those who'd want to know, i bought the glasses at the address from this website- *3Dindia*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah I just got it today and thanks man! BTW, this is the game currently I am addicted to thread... isn't only for PC!




This is killing me..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> This is killing me..



Why is it so ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2010)

Completed Mirror's Edge

Graphics: 9/10
Sound: 8/10
Gameplay: 10/10

Overall: 8.5/10


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 31, 2010)

Completed Split/Second Velocity

Graphics : 8/10
Sound : 9/10 - (+1 for the soundtrack)
Concept : 8/10

Overall : 8/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 31, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> just bought a pair of *anaglyph 3d glasses* & started playing *Batman Arkham Asylum* again & i must say WOW....this is truly an amazing experience...the game is really well made for 3d..you can feel the depth in the environments..every little object stands out...you can see the creaks in the textures, feel the bumps & ups & downs in the floor, ground & staircases(i really can't explain the effect but its like watching avatar),each blade of grass stands out...the scarecrow level is awesome beyond explanation...when batman runs, his cape can be distintly seen to be at the back while he is running ahead.the gliding experience is the most amazing...i can go on & on praising the game's 3d experience but it does have its cons- namely physx & 3d don't work together.i had to set physx off to be able to play..its either 3d or physx...together it will result in unplayable framerates.also the colors seem a bit less but thats not a big deal & when you are enjoying the 3d effect you won't worry much about the color anyway,i also tried a few other games like modern warfare 2 but there was ghosting,thankfully that didn't happen with arkham asylum....i played it on my config in my sig using only a pair of *red cyan anaglyph 3d glasses* & configured a few settings in nvidia control panel & i was good to go....
> 
> for ATI, there's a 3rd party driver named iz3d that you can use..not sure how good it is though..
> 
> ...




I tried it as soon as I got a decent GPU. And, yes.. it was an wonderful experience. Sad... I lost my anaglyph glasses.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2010)

Folks, looks like we have a winner here. Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions is absolutely amazing. Perhaps, the best Spiderman title I have played till date. I have completed the first act and it took me around 45 minutes with collecting all the spider emblems and completing all the challenges. 

The story so far, is with the intro cut-scene of Mysterio entering a museum and trying to steal the 'Tablet of Order & Chaos'. Our hero decides to make his entry, rants off a few cheesy ass line & starts swinging his web. Mysterio gets his hand on the Tablet and is about to marvel at it when Spidey tries to catapult at Mysterio to knock him out, but he accidentally hits the tablet and shatters it completely. Mysterio laughs his way out of there and our hero is left clueless of what's happening. Enter Madame Web, our psychic ally, who explains that breaking the tablet caused a rift in the dimensions of Universes (Marvel universe that is). The tablet (and now it's fragments) have a great amount of power and whoever possess it will have unimaginable powers. So it's our to duty to go through each universe, with every version of Spiderman to gather those fragments & restore balance amongst the dimensions. 

The tutorial begins post that and we are presented with each versions of Spiderman; Amazing, Noir, 2099 & Ultimate Spiderman (fused with Symbiote). Each of them have their own unique attributes and their time-lines. Hence their location, too, gets a drastic change. I loved the set up for Noir and Spiderman 2099. Visuals are cell-shaded and it largely resembles that of Friend or For, albeit with a more polished look. The surroundings aren't that great, character models are good and the voice acting is awesome. Speaking of voice acting, it's a relief to hear a decent voice job being done on Spiderman from the disaster that was in Web of Shadows. His one liners feel kiddish & cheap, but still funny at times. For instance, the first act has the main boss Kraven setting us up to fight his goons and the dialogue is something like this:

*Kraven's goons assemble*
Spiderman: Oh come on Kraven, you have a boy band now? 
Kraven (irritated): They are my disciples and I have trained them personally to knock you out. So do you have what it takes to face my disciples? 
Spiderman: You mean your boy band, right? Sure let's see what they got. 

Some of these dialogues do crack me up momentarily. So you'll have a lot of these in the game. Anyway, the cut-scenes, for once, are done marvellously in 3D instead of rendering them from the in-game engine. So they do proper justice to the story narration. 

Now coming to the main gameplay, I'd say it's a culmination of all the previous spiderman games in terms of combat. You'll have your web attacks, punches, mid-air combos and weapon/objects disabling and throwing. Traversing is extremely easy. Hold down RT and you'll perform a web swing, double tap RT and it will cling onto the closest grapple locations for quick travelling. Of course the Spider sense play a big role here too. You can activate to scan the surroundings for any enemy threats or interactive object in the environment. 

The real change in the gameplay occurs when you take control of the Noir Spiderman. It's the closest you can get to the feel of Batman: AA in stealth mode. You need to trade very carefully and use the shadows for effective cover. Performing stealth kills is just one button touch away. You just need to make sure you're hidden, be close enough to the enemy and BAM! Let the web do it's job. The stealth aspect is really well integrated and the noir-ish look given to the whole environment is amazing. 

Last but not the least, the upgrades. You characters gains spider essence which is similar to XP points in the other games, by collecting Spider emblems, hidden spiders, knocking out enemies and completing the challenges. In any given level, we have different set of challenges to complete, systematically allocated in what is known as the 'Web of Destiny'. The Web of Destiny is a web-like design which has challenges assigned on it for us to keep a track of in any level. Once you complete certain challenges, more keep unlocking till the whole web is complete. Completing these challenges will grant you a lot of essence for your upgrades. Now the upgrades are of 2 types; combat upgrade and character upgrade. Like the names denote, one is to enhance your fighting skills and the other is to enhance your personal traits. 

These are just a few set of things which I could pick up after the first act. I think there are tons more to come. One thing if for sure, the amount of fun ahead is unimaginable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2010)

Is LaraCroft and the Guardian of Light for PC....????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is LaraCroft and the Guardian of Light for PC....????


Yes it is.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 31, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> This is killing me..



Getting all games before date just like Tom Clancy Hawx 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Getting all games before date just like Tom Clancy Hawx 2


Not to mention Gaylo: Reach. But then again, nothing compares to PC gaming.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen lot of people not liking Halo Reach even saw some of videos and looks like a Resistance nothing else.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2010)

@dinjo_jo :- Yeah, that's true too. And I hate the Halo series. Dunno why. Never played a single one but seeing how they hype them and having seen a few vids, I sure do hate it.

@Ethan :- Yup, PC's the best! Can't wait till May to get a new rig! And thanks for the in-depth view of Spider Man Shattered Dimensions, I will be getting my hands on it soon!

Anyways, I completed Mafia II. The story was amazing.

SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
1000 bucks say that Joe will be alive in the sequel


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2010)

Halo is so childish. Halo Combat evolved was the best (except that flood library level which sucked at endless respwaning hordes).


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 1, 2010)

Addicted to leveling up in Borderlands , 
playing online co-op with Allwyn(Ethan),Sunny and Vamsi.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2010)

^ You will be always one step ahead of us in Level. And sunny will be always one step behind.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking up for some class mods for Brick right now. They don't seem as interesting as the ones available for Hunter and Soldier class.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Borderlands PT2:

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/9325/borderlands201008302306.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/2632/borderlands201008302308.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1341/borderlands201008302309.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/1188/borderlands201008302313.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm looking up for some class mods for Brick right now. They don't seem as interesting as the ones available for Hunter and Soldier class.



Berserker is designed in such a way that he takes care of Enemies Only.  It is a good thing,tbh. Berserker can be offensive and can devastate enemies at closer range(which has been proven multiple times in our sessions) and there will be solider as a supporting gunner and healer for berserker. Same is the case with sniper. Hunter and Siren are prefect match. As siren has class mod that can increase the critical hit chances of sniper and a skill level that allows her to freeze enemies for a while during which sniper can take that enemy down. Sadly.. we don't have any siren in our clan.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2010)

^^I played as Siren. I'd love to. But no internet


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2010)

Completed Mafia 2 yesterday. Nice game.

Playing Spiderman Shattered Dimensions on Xbox 360. It's okay, not that great. Just okay.
Thinking about picking up Dante's Inferno for 360. Also need to check out Crackdown 2.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Berserker is designed in such a way that he takes care of Enemies Only.  It is a good thing,tbh. Berserker can be offensive and can devastate enemies at closer range(which has been proven multiple times in our sessions) and there will be solider as a supporting gunner and healer for berserker. Same is the case with sniper. Hunter and Siren are prefect match. As siren has class mod that can increase the critical hit chances of sniper and a skill level that allows her to freeze enemies for a while during which sniper can take that enemy down. Sadly.. we don't have any siren in our clan.



which time do u play?
may be me or one of my friend(a fking good sniper) can join u

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

*TOPIC-BORDERLANDS*

mine alignment of abilities and mods for all characters

SOLDIER>HUNTER>SIREN>BERSERKER


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption [X360]

Will start with Halo Reach tomorrow . Finally a Halo game though I am already hating it but still just curious as to what's so good about it!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 1, 2010)

What u still haven't played RdR? Its a shame


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

@TKIN
whats ur level?


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @TKIN
> whats ur level?


I'm at level 46 but a hell lot powerful for that level as I have harvested the Secret armory of general knoxx using a simple glitch multiple times(about 200 red chests each time), ended up with a bunch of really deadly legendary weapons(orange rarity), killed sledge in 10secs, killed the roid rage psycho(in sledges safehouse) in 5secs, bone head in about 4 sniper(fearsome volcano) shots, so the game has become extremely easy for me, which sucks, only one mission in this game is beyond me, the mission is at level 61(both playthroughs) and the boss is at level 64 , didn't even scratch the boss


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey XBox 360 owners, when I play Red Dead Redemption... I think I have some problem with the graphics. I don't know how to explain it. When I am out in an area with a lot of vegetation, I can see very fade white boxes or lines... a lot of them, as small as pixels. This is bugging me to no end! Does anyone have any idea what the problem is ? It's not a problem with my console as Alan Wake or Street Fighter IV do not pose this problem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2010)

tkin said:


> only one mission in this game is beyond me, the mission is at level 61(both playthroughs) and the boss is at level 64 , didn't even scratch the boss


I think you're talking about Crawmerax  the Invincible boss, right? I have seen some video of that boss and man that thing is massive. Have you completed all the DLC's and still have level 46? Are you playing solo tkin? How do you think 4 of our troops will fare against that boss?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2010)

Just back from a 40min Halo Reach session. Now to be frank, I have never played a Halo game but as it is with every hyped thing (may it be movies, music artists...anything in general), I had a negative prejudice against it. I stuck to my normal thought process and concluded that how good can it be if it's hyped so much. Yeah, the MP is good but I don't give a rat's ass about the multi player.

But I was wrong. I was blown away by Halo Reach. The game is just terrific. Before anything, I would like to mention that I am not able to digest anything regarding the story as I dunno **** about the Halo world so I wouldn't know how the story is but they say it's a prequel to the original Halo 3.

The graphics are snazzy and good looking. Alan Wake, it is not but then again, it's not that bad. The environments are open and quite detailed. The game also maintains a very smooth frame rate. The sounds on the other hand are a bit weak. Especially the gun-fire.

Now coming to the game-play. It's more or less your everyday kind of FPS shooter but the combat and the intensity of it is amazing. Hordes and hordes of enemy are flung at you, in the first level itself! Then there is driving part. To be honest the controls while driving suck a bit but you can always choose to ride the shotgun!

Overall, a very impressive game and if you an Xbox 360 then it's a must play!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 2, 2010)

Does this is game even have any good textures it looks so blury.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup.. Halo is one helluva game. Only thing that made original xbox to sell and promote x360. Especially in America. Halo has become an integral part of many people's lives. And indeed,its a very good game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2010)

@dinjo_jo :- It's not that bad man!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2010)

@Psycho, glad u liked reach, i was abt to bash u for what u said in the previous posts.
Gonna play it tomorrow, and btw..Reach is a prequel to the first one - halo:combat evolved...i'd suggest to play that too, its way better than halo 2 and 3 IMO...

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

and hey, try the multiplayer too...thats the best part in the game, infact i still play combat evolved mp...i never had so much fun with any other mp (cod too )


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think you're talking about Crawmerax  the Invincible boss, right? I have seen some video of that boss and man that thing is massive. Have you completed all the DLC's and still have level 46? Are you playing solo tkin? How do you think 4 of our troops will fare against that boss?


I have completed all the DLCs in the first playthorugh and is at level 46, mind that I play solo only(my friend blew his 8800GT and waiting for replacement), when I played co-op last time I reached level 37 halfway through.

Ahh, crawmerax the invincible, that's an absolute monster, has more HP than the final boss(destroyer), attacks are deadly, can literally kill you in one shot, I have a quick health regen shield of 660 capacity and 186 recharge rate, crawmerax killed me in two attacks(probably because he's at level 64), yes its 3 level above your level cap.

It will also spawn 3-4 minions(craw worms) that are at level 61-62, these are not the craw worms that you faced in lost cave and trash coast, this are much deadlier and moves damn fast.

You can face him, you need:
1.Atleast level 60(better at 61)
2.Players with health regen shield and health regen class mod, also an elemental class mod that boosts shock damage is welcome as craw worms are weak to shock, roland has some similar class mod.
3.A good shield with very fast recharge rate.
4.A damn powerful shock weapon, there's one legendary sniper rifle called orion(with text "A hunter lives among the stars..."), helps a lot.
5. Shoot at the back in the blue spots, thats the weak point.

My friends at level 59 and 60 got wiped out by crawmerax in no time, so better prepare, once you get the strategy it becomes a bit easier.

PS: Crawmerax also spawns the best weapons ever, all have pearlescent rarity.


----------



## varunb (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Before anything, I would like to mention that I am not able to digest anything regarding the story as I dunno **** about the Halo world so I wouldn't know how the story is but they say it's a prequel to the original Halo 3.



There's no need to know anything about the Halo universe right now since you are playing the very beginning of the main franchise. Lastly, its the prequel to the first Halo game Halo: Combat Evolved & not the Halo 3. Once you complete Halo Reach, I would suggest you to play Halo Combat Evolved. Its your choice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2010)

@varun and cyborg :- Thank you for your inputs, I would surely try all the Halo games in the franchise now . As per the MP, I don't have a XLive account so won't be able to try it .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2010)

tkin said:


> I have completed all the DLCs in the first playthorugh and is at level 46, mind that I play solo only(my friend blew his 8800GT and waiting for replacement), when I played co-op last time I reached level 37 halfway through.
> 
> Ahh, crawmerax the invincible, that's an absolute monster, has more HP than the final boss(destroyer), attacks are deadly, can literally kill you in one shot, I have a quick health regen shield of 660 capacity and 186 recharge rate, crawmerax killed me in two attacks(probably because he's at level 64), yes its 3 level above your level cap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all those tips. Will surely prove helpful. Just one quick question though, is Crawmerax at level 64 in your first play through or second? If it's first play through, then what place would be the best to level up or farm XP's?


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thanks for all those tips. Will surely prove helpful. Just one quick question though, is Crawmerax at level 64 in your first play through or second? If it's first play through, then what place would be the best to level up or farm XP's?


Its at level 64 both times, and its minions are also at 61-62 both times. Although I guess it has less HP in PT1.

Best place to farm xp is to fight enemies that are close to your level, eg if you kill a bandit at level 45 and you're at 50 then you get 4 xp but if you kill it at level 45(same level) then you get 160xp or more. Missions in zombie island of dr. ned scales with the player, so its a good place to farm xp as zombies spawn at high levels there and are easy to kill and get xp, xp can also be farmed in knoxx dlc, theres one drifter name skyscraper(mini boss) that give 10000XP when killed on foot(damage it with rocket launchers, finish in foot), i killed it few times and got a lot of xp that way, also try to get the achievements that are shown in mission log, they yield a lot of xp too.

PS: Mad moxxi dlc do not yield any xp or weapon proficiency, so keep away from it, it just gives you one extra skill point after say 3-5hrs of monotonous arena fighting.

PS: You can also get cool weapons by exploiting a glitch in knoxx dlc, its repeatable and gets you access to 200 chests each time, firm it.
Here's the link: Armory Assault - Borderlands Wiki - Walkthroughs, Weapons, Classes, Character builds, Enemies, DLC and more!
(make backup of save before trying, may lock the armory up if you don't do it correctly, after killing knoxx do not enter the room with the red barriers, exploit the glitch at the entrance of the door)

Use this weapon against the crawmerax, very useful, got it after a few times exploiting the glitch.
*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100226212657/borderlands/images/3/35/PPZ470_Liquid_Orion.png


----------



## varunb (Sep 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @varun and cyborg :- Thank you for your inputs, I would surely try all the Halo games in the franchise now . As per the MP, I don't have a XLive account so won't be able to try it .




Halo Combat Evolved - No LIVE. You will still need a valid CD key to play multiplayer modes online but no key needed for LAN.

Halo 2 - Has LIVE but you can skip it since there are no players who play Halo 2.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I had that orion from the first part of the game.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

guys any suggestions for *Ghost Recon*?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

varunb said:


> Halo Combat Evolved - No LIVE. You will still need a valid CD key to play multiplayer modes online but no key needed for LAN.
> 
> Halo 2 - Has LIVE but you can skip it since there are no players who play Halo 2.




Thanks . Will get them asap. I still have a very big backlog of X360 games I want to play as I just got it on this Monday but will surely try this games out. Halo 2 is on PC too so I would play it on PC.

Anyways, burning Gears of War 2 . Also made Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions DVD. Will try both out after sometime.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 3, 2010)

@Psycho - I can send u the link for the combat evolved..mp works great!..may be we can play thru hamachi


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

Sure man. I will try to umm... get it asap but I have a list of game that will have to be 'gotten' first so it will take some time .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 3, 2010)

Alan wake is the game which is pulling me to buy a Xbox 360


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

Well the story and graphics are terrific but the gameplay is so-so. Silent Hill is much better in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> guys any suggestions for *Ghost Recon*?



Good sim like game. I liked it only point was that it didn't run well on my GMA X3000 and I had to abandon it.

The thing is that at some points you will be much more vulnerable considering waiting for the evac copter and incoming hordes of merc. In this game you cannot go rambo. Its like run to the next cover and order your temmates to go to the other cover and then you move on  to the subsequent, repeat and kill any enemy in sight.

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




tkin said:


> Use this weapon against the crawmerax, very useful, got it after a few times exploiting the glitch.
> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100226212657/borderlands/images/3/35/PPZ470_Liquid_Orion.png


hey I just recalled that as Siren I used this weapon extensively ftw. I remember thrashing all the alien ghost warriors with one hit of it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2010)

On the final level of Bionic Commando: Rearmed right now. I can't believe we screwed up on the final battle. The level was unbearably long and the with no checkpoint system, we were pretty much f*cked. Need to have a second go at it now. _*crushes knuckles*_ 

Also 2 more levels to go for Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions. Then probably would move on to Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X 2 OR Gaylo, depending on which grabs my interest first. 

I suppose we need a dedicated Borderlands thread now. Tkin, would you like to do the honour of opening a new thread? Since the Claptrap DLC is just around the corner, I think we'll have more discussions in it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 3, 2010)

When do you start liking Gaylo ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Well the story and graphics are terrific but the gameplay is so-so. Silent Hill is much better in terms of gameplay.


Ya the main protagonist of silent hill:homecoming & alan awake looks similar....


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone played Mafia-2....the game is good with good graphics and gameplay.....man i completed that game in 7hrs and the game stats says the game completion as 72%....wats missing...?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Has anyone played Mafia-2....the game is good with good graphics and gameplay.....man i completed that game in 7hrs and the game stats says the game completion as 72%....wats missing...?


Playboy pictures I suppose. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> When do you start liking Gaylo ?


When did I say that? I said, I would try it, just like I have tried (as in played for a few minutes) every other Halo title. 

On a side note, completed Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions. Suffice to say, this is the best Spiderman title till date. A boss fight in every level, what more could one ask for?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Playboy pictures I suppose.
> 
> When did I say that? I said, I would try it, just like I have tried (as in played for a few minutes) every other Halo title.
> 
> On a side note, completed Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions. Suffice to say, this is the best Spiderman title till date. A boss fight in every level, what more could one ask for?



y athat could be one reason..but still do u think coz of that it will add up another 28% of the game....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2010)

abhidev said:


> y athat could be one reason..but still do u think coz of that it will add up another 28% of the game....


I'm pretty sure it was Playboy magazines and Wanted posters. Those were the only 2 that I could spot as a part of the collectibles section.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

Borderlands [PC] 

So finally after reading all the posts by Ethan, tarey and ichi... I fired up Borderlands again. The game's aweomse! Played for an hour and am @level 5. I am kind of good at game so always getting critical shots. Am finding the pistols very effective.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like i have to install it again seeing the posts just like psycho
this time i'm gonna play with siren


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2010)

Me too playing with Siren . I must say, this one of the few challenging games that I have come across. I am on level 8 and I accepted the Bone Head mission (which requires lvl 11 as Bone Head is a lvl 11 char) and I got my ass kicked lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2010)

Phew! All of us just reached Old Haven and are currently on level 33. Completed every side mission till now and also saved all Claptraps. I want to desperately play the Zombie Island of Dr.Ned & Secret Armoury of General Knoxx DLC.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Me too playing with Siren . I must say, this one of the few challenging games that I have come across. I am on level 8 and I accepted the Bone Head mission (which requires lvl 11 as Bone Head is a lvl 11 char) and I got my ass kicked lol.


Do the T.K baha missions and level up, this game has a weird learning curve, once you reach level 15 things become easier and after lvl 25 its just damn easy.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> On the final level of Bionic Commando: Rearmed right now. I can't believe we screwed up on the final battle. The level was unbearably long and the with no checkpoint system, we were pretty much f*cked. Need to have a second go at it now. _*crushes knuckles*_
> 
> Also 2 more levels to go for Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions. Then probably would move on to Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X 2 OR Gaylo, depending on which grabs my interest first.
> 
> I suppose we need a dedicated Borderlands thread now. Tkin, would you like to do the honour of opening a new thread? Since the Claptrap DLC is just around the corner, I think we'll have more discussions in it.


Sure, no problem, opening one now.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-gamers/131389-offcial-borderlands-thread.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2010)

@tkin :- Thanks, that's what I am doing now .

BTW, people I have a problem with my X360's display. I dunno what is the tech term for it but it feels like screen tearing. A little like it but not that visible but still it irritates you. I messed around the aspect ratio of my TV and it's toned down a bit but it's still there. Any suggestions ? It's a 42'' plasma with a res. of 1024x768 and ratio of 3,00,000:1 (though I don't think it makes any difference).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 4, 2010)

F*ck! Just playin' good ol' BC2 MP. The MP of both MoH and Black Ops looks terrifyin'! I don't know which one to get. I hope BO'll get *cough*'d, after all it's a Call a Doody game. Arkham City looks like it's gonna kick bums! Batman, ye d'man! Graphics looks superb! NFS: HP's too hot and *Crysis 2's outta this universe as y'all know it.*

And, Czech people f*cked up Mafia II. Darn I had such high hopes! 7 hrs. of epic campaign? I don't need it. And Playboy mags! WHAT. THE. F*CK!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2010)

huh.. there you go.. bc2mp, MoH, Blackops,Arkham,NFS HP, Crysis all in 2 lines and in a weird language.

And mafia 2 is a good game in deed. You must see the unlocked Playboy photos.. before commenting anything about them. They are awesome


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> huh.. there you go.. bc2mp, MoH, Blackops,Arkham,NFS HP, Crysis all in 2 lines and in a weird language.



Lol yeah


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> huh.. there you go.. bc2mp, MoH, Blackops,Arkham,NFS HP, Crysis all in 2 lines and in a weird language.
> 
> And mafia 2 is a good game in deed. You must see the unlocked Playboy photos.. before commenting anything about them. They are awesome



seems interesting .. will try to get and play Mafia II this time - have not finished Mafia 1 yet though.

BTW, after seeing all the hypes about borderlands I'm thinking about giving it a try again after finishing Singularity though.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Dawn of War
2. Neverwinter Nights
.
.
.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> huh.. there you go.. bc2mp, MoH, Blackops,Arkham,NFS HP, Crysis all in 2 lines and in a weird language.
> 
> And mafia 2 is a good game in deed. You must see the unlocked Playboy photos.. before commenting anything about them. They are awesome



Gee, thanks. The Playboy mags bein' awesome, no thanks. Y'all know that I ain't gonna be controllin' Nomad!  Please console me.


----------



## varunb (Sep 5, 2010)

This is very bad.......I have asked millions of times, posted my steam,  xfire, etc IDs & nobody is willing to play with u. Not only this, I  have sent pms to few members asking them if I can join be it in Left 4 dead 2 or Borderlands but they just don't give a **** to ask. Its like everybody is happy doing  their own business. 

I have to say that guys at Chip forums are much better since few of them were even willing to play but guys here have already made gangs & so don't feel like listening to other members. So, I am leaving this forum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2010)

^Single-player games FTW mate.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

varunb said:


> This is very bad.......I have asked millions of times, posted my steam,  xfire, etc IDs & nobody is willing to play with u. Not only this, I  have sent pms to few members asking them if I can join be it in Left 4 dead 2 or Borderlands but they just don't give a **** to ask. Its like everybody is happy doing  their own business.
> 
> I have to say that guys at Chip forums are much better since few of them were even willing to play but guys here have already made gangs & so don't feel like listening to other members. So, I am leaving this forum.


Things actually get messed up and ignored when we only have a single thread for everything. Like I had long posted before, that the Gamerz section has shrunk to a single thread. I'm locking this thread for a week.

I think new threads which would dissect the discussion would pop-up instantly. Thats more logical and better to go through.

Lets make the forum what it was before. Thank you. 

PS: I have also PMed the admins about you guys getting your post count incremented in the Gamerz section.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got 360 for myself , fcking wires...


----------



## skippednote (Sep 10, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Just got 360 for myself , fcking wires...


Congrats Mate.

I got HDTV so addicted to Killzone 2 MP and trying to Platinum Uncharted: Drakes Fortune

P.S- People No Off-Topics on the Thread.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Just got 360 for myself , fcking wires...



Cool man! Congrats!

BTW, me still hooked like crazy to Red Dead Redemption


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

Currently Playing Borderlands as Lilith


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 11, 2010)

Far Cry 2, hopeless game..


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 11, 2010)

damn dont have any games to play with Xbox 360


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2010)

@tarey: What a coincidence! I installed it too yesterday and I couldn't play even a single mission. IDK how I played the whole game when it was launched. And darn! AC: B's new dev. diary looks awesome. But I'm thinkin' it's too fast, just a year has passed and a new game? Ain't that repetitive? 

Hooked to BC2 MP. Lookin' forward for BC2: Vietnam news from Tokyo.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Far Cry 2, hopeless game..



yep, it's too much boring for me and the game play is so much repetitive.


BTW, how is the game The Witcher should I get the normal one ( released on 2007 ) or the Enhanced Edition ( released on 2008 ).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2010)

Currently addicted to: 
Ninety-Nine Nights II (N3II) [X360]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2010)

I differ any one saying FC2 is repetitive. I was thinking like that.. and stopped playing the game many times. I installed numerous times thinking to complete it.. but uninstalled it after playing for an hour. I repeated this for more than 6 times, IIRC. But couple of months ago... I installed the game(yet again) and started playing it, this time with a different perspective. The thing is most of us.. will be looking at it like either a standard FPS or a open world game. The game should not be looked that way. It is not in the market of standard action packed FPS as we have plenty of adventure thing  to do, which will give shooting a break. And you can't take it as a open world game. Because.. as much as the open world it is.. we can't do much of things in that world. And most the time... the world is empty. So, it is a game like no other. The approach is difficult to explain in words. Seriously... give it 5 hour of time. By that time.. you will be knowing how to play the game. It gets better and better from there. Believe me... A player once ditched FC2(for more than 6 times) is telling this. The game is good, there are amazing vistas, plenty of attention to details, lot of things to explore, plenty of gunning. And the level of freedom it gives to complete a mission is simply amazing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently addicted to:
> Ninety-Nine Nights II (N3II) [X360]



Can you your brief views on the game ? It seems interesting.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 12, 2010)

Resistance: Fall of Man [PS3]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I differ any one saying FC2 is repetitive. I was thinking like that.. and stopped playing the game many times. I installed numerous times thinking to complete it.. but uninstalled it after playing for an hour. I repeated this for more than 6 times, IIRC. But couple of months ago... I installed the game(yet again) and started playing it, this time with a different perspective. The thing is most of us.. will be looking at it like either a standard FPS or a open world game. The game should not be looked that way. It is not in the market of standard action packed FPS as we have plenty of adventure thing  to do, which will give shooting a break. And you can't take it as a open world game. Because.. as much as the open world it is.. we can't do much of things in that world. And most the time... the world is empty. So, it is a game like no other. The approach is difficult to explain in words. Seriously... give it 5 hour of time. By that time.. you will be knowing how to play the game. It gets better and better from there. Believe me... A player once ditched FC2(for more than 6 times) is telling this. The game is good, there are amazing vistas, plenty of attention to details, lot of things to explore, plenty of gunning. And the level of freedom it gives to complete a mission is simply amazing.


I beg to differ as well. It's repetitive to the very core. All you do is; get a mission, travel, shoot enemies at checkpoints, fix vehicles, take malaria shots complete mission, return, shoot more enemies who re-spawned at the same checkpoint, fix vehicle and....YAWN! I don't know where the variety elements kick in. Sure we are free to choose the mission and graphics are great to ogle at, it doesn't make up for the overall lack of proper gameplay. Add to the fact that it has a retarded voice acting. I had more fun playing Far Cry 1 then this game. Between the missions, you have nothing to do, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! Except for the "buddy" missions may be, which again are a chore. I'm disappointed in this game. It had immense potential to be a stellar hit, but turned out to be a sub-par title. 



			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> Can you your brief views on the game ? It seems interesting.


It's a hack-en-slash title with Dynasty Warriors-_esque_ style gameplay. You'll battle hordes of enemies and there literally more than hundred characters on the screen at any given point. You'll have multiple characters being unlocked in the game and their own storylines and progress to choose from. The option to level up your characters abilities and weapons is present. The game is difficult and I mean it. The first boss battle itself was ridiculously difficult. It's only after an hour or so was I able to act upon proper defence and counter all his moves. If you're level is low, then you'll really get beaten up badly. Hence, you'll need to visit earlier arenas again and do some red orb farming there to gain more XP. You'll also have magic attacks equipped to use during the battle. The objectives are very simple, but to progress to that path is a nightmare. I had played the demo and enjoyed it, so decided to get the full game. The European release just kicked in, so I picked it up. Enjoying it so far. I'm currently doing Galen's main quest. Have also unlocked Sephia's quest, but haven't started it. I think I'll follow them up in order.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2010)

As i said earlier... It takes time to find the essence of the game. Yes, voice acting is bad  and objectives tend to get repetitive. well, aren't we doing the same thing in any FPS game? Most of the Fps games are that way. Go there shoot something shoot that... return. Opps.. something wrong again, shoot some more and return. And it goes on and on. But given this game set in open world... We have to take the risky job of roaming around the world. But as i said.. give it time like me. You'll start to enjoy the game as I did.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> As i said earlier... It takes time to find the essence of the game. Yes, voice acting is bad  and objectives tend to get repetitive. well, aren't we doing the same thing in any FPS game? Most of the Fps games are that way. Go there shoot something shoot that... return. Opps.. something wrong again, shoot some more and return. And it goes on and on. But given this game set in open world... We have to take the risky job of roaming around the world. But as i said.. give it time like me. You'll start to enjoy the game as I did.


I had already completed the game back when it released. I tried to like it, but just couldn't get myself to convince how disappointing it had turned out to be. Complete the game and check out the end, you'll know what I'm talking about. Throughout the game you have to find "The Jackal" and when you reach the end, you'll have a weird twist.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 12, 2010)

Biggest drawback of FC2 was the game still has bugs in-spite of releasing numerous patches.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I beg to differ as well. It's repetitive to the very core. All you do is; get a mission, travel, shoot enemies at checkpoints, fix vehicles, take malaria shots complete mission, return, shoot more enemies who re-spawned at the same checkpoint, fix vehicle and....YAWN! I don't know where the variety elements kick in. Sure we are free to choose the mission and graphics are great to ogle at, it doesn't make up for the overall lack of proper gameplay. Add to the fact that it has a retarded voice acting. I had more fun playing Far Cry 1 then this game. Between the missions, you have nothing to do, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! Except for the "buddy" missions may be, which again are a chore. I'm disappointed in this game. It had immense potential to be a stellar hit, but turned out to be a sub-par title.
> 
> It's a hack-en-slash title with Dynasty Warriors-_esque_ style gameplay. You'll battle hordes of enemies and there literally more than hundred characters on the screen at any given point. You'll have multiple characters being unlocked in the game and their own storylines and progress to choose from. The option to level up your characters abilities and weapons is present. The game is difficult and I mean it. The first boss battle itself was ridiculously difficult. It's only after an hour or so was I able to act upon proper defence and counter all his moves. If you're level is low, then you'll really get beaten up badly. Hence, you'll need to visit earlier arenas again and do some red orb farming there to gain more XP. You'll also have magic attacks equipped to use during the battle. The objectives are very simple, but to progress to that path is a nightmare. I had played the demo and enjoyed it, so decided to get the full game. The European release just kicked in, so I picked it up. Enjoying it so far. I'm currently doing Galen's main quest. Have also unlocked Sephia's quest, but haven't started it. I think I'll follow them up in order.



Thank you . Looks like an interesting game. I will get it.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 12, 2010)

i am currently addicted to an oldie Half Life 2(it rocks)
has anyone played Halo 2?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 12, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> has anyone played Halo 2?



started it today!..in the second mission rite now.
great game, but a bad port!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I had already completed the game back when it released. I tried to like it, but just couldn't get myself to convince how disappointing it had turned out to be. Complete the game and check out the end, you'll know what I'm talking about. Throughout the game you have to find "The Jackal" and when you reach the end, you'll have a weird twist.



Do you think that I'm talking about the game without even completing it?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2010)

So, anyone have not played The Witcher ??

Which one I should get - The Normal Edition or The Enhanced Edition ??

@ *funkysourav* - HL2 is a Legendary game _ I only have to finish the chapter Entanglement in HL2.


----------



## aytus (Sep 13, 2010)

Any short reviews of starcraft 2- wings of liberty?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesomeness


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2010)

hey this thread was closed......last week.....
neways.....now playing POP:Two thrones.....
prince make up hasn't changed but his getup is changed.....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2010)

^^POP WW was the best among triology


----------



## Kalyan (Sep 13, 2010)

Recently completed Starcraft: Wings of Liberty.. wow.. what a game.. I didnt play the first part. The idea of explaining the part 1 story while installing is great. it gets the summary. About the game, each level is different. no two levels are the same either in game play or environment or characters. though it is an RTS, some of the levels feel like an FPS. each level has different units, different gameplay, difficult choices to make which would put you in a real dilemma. The cutscenes are great and well animated with cool effects. Each twist is truly epic. One of the masterpieces. 

Now, playing Mafia 2. Frankly speaking.. I am greatly disappointed. I am in level 12. Mafia 1 was way better. even in terms of graphics. The characters in Mafia 2 even in cutscenes lack emotions in their faces. whether angry or happy or sad the faces look the same as if they are wearing plastic masks. That might have looked fine in 2000. but not in 2010. even Mafia 1 had good display of emotions in the cutscenes. The story is fine. but the levels dont have much to do in terms of gameplay. its just like you are just driving in between the cutscenes. I am 3 levels away from completing the game and I never felt like -- woww.. what a level.. The number of enemies to take down are too less. no enemy is tough to be a match to the title mafia. in mafia 1, the missions are good enough to be for a don. here we sell cigarettes, bury dead bodies that some one else has killed and shoot a person or two in between. the core part of every level would last for a minute or two that too it would end in a cutscene. really a disappointment. Why is every woman other than Vito's mother and sister look alike? all the other women look the same like the one Vito first saw in the bar after the first level.

Joe bothers more than the police when u are jumping a red light. WTH?? The attention to every other thing is given except for the ones to be taken care of.. the game play, the user involvement etc. Tommy looked more matured than Vito. Vito looks like he is a shy kid who collects play boy magazines when he feels shy when he sees two women in Joe's apartment.. I feel no reason in the game..

And about the play boy mags, I dont understand why Vito should collect nude pictures? It would fit if Niko in GTA4 collects them as he enjoys in the strip clubs. but Vito, doesnt even seem to like the idea of going to a strip club when the friend of Joe takes him to one (I dont remember his name). The way they are placed in the levels only tells that the developers want people desparate to find them as they are nude pictures and placing them at odd places would make the levels long. why would a magazine appear in Vito's house when he is out and it was not there in the beginning of the level?

The overall story of Mafia 2 is OK. but looks like I am watching a movie and pressing buttons just to watch it. 

These are just my views. no offense meant. Other than the gameplay and the lack of emotions, the other still life is superb. the graphics regarding the bottles, trees, clothes, car handling, fire are good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 14, 2010)

Played Red Dead Redemption for 3 and a half hours straight! Reached Blackwater. 59% game completion.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2010)

3 hours and 59% complete ? how ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 14, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> 3 hours and 59% complete ? how ?



No I have been playing it since a week but today's session lasted 3 hours .

BTW, I made a mistake in the last post.

SPOILERS----
I thought I had reached Blackwater when those government guys in the cutscene who take away Javier say that goto Blackwater as soon as possible. I then realised I still had one more Reyes mission to do. It's called An Appointed Time. And oh my... the mission is super glitchy. Tried 2 times but just can't get past it. Marston and Reyes just freeze at the end after you kill Williamson and Allende.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 14, 2010)

All I can say is, Ethan has my mind, know what I mean?  

Darn! L4D2 rocks! And that thing 'bout "too much gore", I'm not feelin' it after watchin' Apocalypto.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> All I can say is, Ethan has my mind, know what I mean?
> 
> Darn! L4D2 rocks! And that thing 'bout "too much gore", I'm not feelin' it after watchin' Apocalypto.


Feel free to use the L4D thread. BTW are you playing it with someone? Play it at night with lights off to get the best experience. Some of the levels are super scary in the night environment.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 14, 2010)

Alan Wake its awesome thanks to Ethan.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2010)

Guys Try out Amensia - you will come to know what scary games really means.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2010)

^can u give a lil more glimpse at the game
i mean the plot,graphics,sound.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 15, 2010)

^You get no weapons just a lamp. Scary sounds in background like woman screamin', roars of mutants-like creatures. All you gotta do is escape. THAT's how scary it is.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2010)

guys Final Fantasy XIV is releasing for PC also....wow


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't get exited... It's a MMORPG. If you want to play it get ready to cough nearly 800 bucks a month.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^can u give a lil more glimpse at the game
> i mean the plot,graphics,sound.....





NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^You get no weapons just a lamp. Scary sounds in background like woman screamin', roars of mutants-like creatures. All you gotta do is escape. THAT's how scary it is.




Here is little more :

Awake...
Amnesia: The Dark Descent, a first person survival horror. A game about immersion, discovery and living through a nightmare. An experience that will chill you to the core.

Explore...
Amnesia: The Dark Descent puts you in the shoes of Daniel as he wakes up in a desolate castle, barely remembering anything about his past. Exploring the eerie pathways, you must also take part of Daniel's troubled memories. The horror does not only come from the outside, but from the inside as well. A disturbing odyssey into the dark corners of the human mind awaits.

Experience...
By using a fully physically simulated world, cutting edge 3D graphics and a dynamic sound system, the game pulls no punches when trying to immerse you. Once the game starts, you will be in control from the beginning to the end. There are no cut-scenes or time-jumps, whatever happens will happen to you first hand.

Survive...
Amnesia: The Dark Descent throws you headfirst into a dangerous world where danger can lurk behind every corner. Your only means of defense are hiding, running or using your wits. 

Just give it a try.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

^^but isnt there any weapons available in this game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't get exited... It's a MMORPG. If you want to play it get ready to cough nearly 800 bucks a month.



so what havent u played WOW online.......
nowadays online games r a craze.....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm happy with my nintendo DS with Final fantasy :chronicles of time


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2010)

So finally started playing Ninety Nine Nights III and I would like to thank Ethan first for giving me a heads up on this awesome game. Guys, don't believe whatever bullsh1t IGN or GameSpot are saying and try this game if you have a Xbox 360. This is one helluva game. It's challenging, fun and engaging. The combat is slick, stylish, fast and is the literal portrayal of the text book definition of 'blood bath'. I just cracked up when I saw that IGN gave it a 4 and gave Gaylo Reach 9.5. What a bunch of hokum! Anyways, be sure to give this amazing game a try if you have a 360!


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^but isnt there any weapons available in this game?



No there is no weapon available in that  game or at- least I've not found any.

It's like walking through story from a book and it's really amazing - just give it a try and you will feel it.

BTW, how is the game World in Conflict - it's a strategy game - right ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ninety Nine Nights III seems to be a hack and slash game, and FYI, halo is a FPS(first person shooter)...dont dont compare those two games, and writing all mindless nonsense! grow up!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 17, 2010)

please, no matter how much you hate anyone, refrain for direct slangs and scolds. I hope the mods are ok with that post for your sake. 

[offtopic] guys is TE still down for you? [/offtopic]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes TE is down the malicious script screwed my home PC.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> STFU psycho!...u dumb ass *****!
> 
> Ninety Nine Nights III seems to be a hack and slash game, and FYI, halo is a FPS(first person shooter)...dont dont compare those two games, and writing all mindless nonsense! grow up!!!



Yo dude calm down. Neither Bungie, nor Konami is gonna earn more bucks if we fight over their games. They are just games man, chill. And I was just comparing the games on the basis of the factor that drives ALL games and that is 'fun'. I played both of them and enjoyed N32 more but then again it's just my opinion. Please edit your post and remove the offensive comment, am not reporting you as of now. And this is just the internet and what we are fighting about are just virtual entertainment software... don't get so serious and lose your head over them. Stay calm .


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2010)

alrite, sry..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> alrite, sry..



No problems dude .

Anyways coming back on topic... am super excited for Dead Rising 2. Gonna kick so much zombie a$$ on 28th September


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2010)

psycho = prudent

Lol @ gaylo


----------



## offshoreally (Sep 18, 2010)

these days I'm addicted to call of duty modern warfare-2


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2010)

ichi said:


> psycho = prudent
> 
> Lol @ gaylo



lol thanks . 

Anyways, Dead Rising 2 leaked for the X360 . Ye guys know where to get it .


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2010)

lolz cyborg...why so angry?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2010)

OT: Finally found the track I have been looking for and NVIDIAGeek, you already know where this fits into. 

Trivia: This track in Ezio's Destiny trailer practically sold the whole game to me. Else I would have just ignored AC2, post AC1's disappointment. Where's the "Hail" smiley when you need one? 

[youtube]h41W8JDEW3E[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 18, 2010)

@ico...its halo 
yeah i've been rude..apologies!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2010)

Heart,Venice rooftops and Florence Tarantella are the best AC2 tracks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2010)

yesterday started playing Mafia 2 - still the vehicle control is a little bit tough for me and will try harder to make it smooth though


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2010)

3 levels to go for me to complete Spider Man Shattered Dimensions. The game has been a blast till now! The best Spidey game ever and the second best superhero game ever (after Batman Arkham Asylum).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Am about to go to Limansk in Stalker Clear Sky. 

Will play after i give maths olympiad today at 11 am.  Now practising.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 19, 2010)

@Ethan: Sh&t! O-sh*t! You rock, man, you rock! You made my day. Can't wait for Brotherhood! Yeah, this hols. it's Brotherhood and AC again! Weee! Yeehaa! Woo! Sh*t! YEAH!!!!

EDIT: Watch this people! AGAIN! And feel it's epicness. Even ACIII can't match the epicness of ACII. Ezio's overshadowin' Nomad for me. And this time it's Alcatraz. RIP Nomad, Ezio forever!! _ITALIA!!!_ Oooo..... errr..... INDIA!! 

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lVSKRlqTZM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 19, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Ethan: Sh&t! O-sh*t! You rock, man, you rock! You made my day. Can't wait for Brotherhood! Yeah, this hols. it's Brotherhood and AC again! Weee! Yeehaa! Woo! Sh*t! YEAH!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Watch this people! AGAIN! And feel it's epicness. Even ACIII can't match the epicness of ACII. Ezio's overshadowin' Nomad for me. And this time it's Alcatraz. RIP Nomad, Ezio forever!! _ITALIA!!!_ Oooo..... errr..... INDIA!!



i had my doubts but you've finally proved that you are crazy...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 19, 2010)

This is what am talkin' people! This IS IT!!11oneone1!!!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-03-07-94.jpg
Yeah, you rock!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-03-18-07.jpg
You too.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-03-30-51.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-05-28-67.jpg
And you.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-06-04-37.jpg
And that mask.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-14-38-52.jpg
Behind ye'r bum.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-17-08-40.jpg
This is what I call "awesome graphics!".

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/crysis642010-09-1921-21-03-14.jpg
And this too, awesome!

Oh. All high, DX10, 64-bit .exe. (sucks out performance, I know)


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 19, 2010)

Alan Wake Chapter 5


----------



## aytus (Sep 20, 2010)

topgear said:


> yesterday started playing Mafia 2 - still the vehicle control is a little bit tough for me and will try harder to make it smooth though



yeah me, too. i think as these are old cars, they,r expected to be driven like this only, im finding the game boring by the minute, be there do that kinda stuff. might not finish this one.,, missions are boring. on chapter 5 rit noe


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay for today, I reached around 87.xx% on Red Dead. Also played a bit of NHL 11, Toy Story 3 and Dante's Inferno. 

So now that I have completed RDR's story line and am almost at 100%, I am thinking to pick up some other game as my main one. Got Gears of War 2, Alan Wake, Halo Reach, Toy Story 3, NHL 11, Dante's Inferno, Dead Rising and Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions and will have Dead Rising 2 by tomorrow. So am thinking to go with Gears of War 2 as of now. 

Oh BTW people, don't let the name of Toy Story 3 fool you. It's by no means a boring or a children's game. Sure the graphics are not that great but the gameplay is. It's kind of funny and engaging. It's also decently challenging!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay for today, I reached around 87.xx% on Red Dead. Also played a bit of NHL 11, Toy Story 3 and Dante's Inferno. 

So now that I have completed RDR's story line and am almost at 100%, I am thinking to pick up some other game as my main one. Got Gears of War 2, Alan Wake, Halo Reach, Toy Story 3, NHL 11, Dante's Inferno, Dead Rising and Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions and will have Dead Rising 2 by tomorrow. So am thinking to go with Gears of War 2 as of now. 

Oh BTW people, don't let the name of Toy Story 3 fool you. It's by no means a boring or a children's game. Sure the graphics are not that great but the gameplay is. It's kind of funny and engaging. It's also decently challenging!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2010)

I have started NFS Shift....but i dont to how to time shift...does anybody....????


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey...have anybody played Little Fighter[action,fighting]??
I know it's just a 2d game but it's very interesting when played multi-player.I mean it even got more interesting than Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 .Believe me....


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have started NFS Shift....but i dont to how to time shift...does anybody....????



time shift wtf?!!?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 21, 2010)

^Mate, you need to calm down. Listen to that awesome track of Ezio which Ethan posted. Even though I look crazy, I've never jumped on anyone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have started NFS Shift....but i dont to how to time shift...does anybody....????


i mean 2 say....is there any recall feature...just like POP:SOT


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> i mean 2 say....is there any recall feature...just like POP:SOT



Yeah..there is one - Restart Race


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> i mean 2 say....is there any recall feature...just like POP:SOT



no not in shift, but its there in race driver grid, dirt 2, and f1 2010..



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Mate, you need to calm down. Listen to that awesome track of Ezio which Ethan posted. Even though I look crazy, I've never jumped on anyone.



yeah i heard that..pretty nice one..
where do i find its mp3??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> no not in shift, but its there in race driver grid, dirt 2, and f1 2010..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download the vid and convert to mp3.

Anyways, reached Act 3 in Gears of War 2. Hooked to it like crazy. Played 2 and a half hours in the afternoon and will play a couple more after 8pm. Great game .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 21, 2010)

Reached Chapter 3 in Resistance 2. Its freaking awesome i tell ya. The weapons are the bomb here.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 21, 2010)

Will be starting Gears of War 2 not sure whether i should play this first or Halo Reach


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2010)

So, you guys will now have your post counts incremented when you post in this section as demanded by a few people.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

aytus said:


> yeah me, too. i think as these are old cars, they,r expected to be driven like this only, im finding the game boring by the minute, be there do that kinda stuff. might not finish this one.,, missions are boring. on chapter 5 rit noe



Games like Mafia and godfather have some really good stories and that's why many people like them and I'm also trying to play them to know the story by playing the game - even the combat system and camera control in Godfather series is not very good . Just compare them with Max payne 1 and 2 - my all time favourite games .

BTW, I think the missions in Mafia II are not boring that much though the vehicle control is what I don't like much - it's just like the original mafia but the map and gps system in n mafia 2 has really improved from the previous one for sure.



jayant_raj7 said:


> Hey...have anybody played Little Fighter[action,fighting]??
> I know it's just a 2d game but it's very interesting when played multi-player.I mean it even got more interesting than Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 .Believe me....



I've played it and even two people can play it using the same keyboard


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 22, 2010)

ico said:


> So, you guys will now have your post counts incremented when you post in this section as demanded by a few people.


Thanks very much Sir ICO for taking our request to the admins. And thanks to the admin stuff as well.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

any good games to suggest dudes?
even borderlands bored me up

so here's the list that i dont wanna play anymore(for the time being)

stalker series
AC series
any racing game
GTA series
borderlands
singularity
farcry series
CIV series(wait a min...CIV V must be out by now)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Reached Chapter 3 in Resistance 2. Its freaking awesome i tell ya. The weapons are the bomb here.


is it available for PC ???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 22, 2010)

Heard good reviews for Civilization V


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is it available for PC ???



Neither of them is available for the PC.

Also, dinjo MY PERSONAL OPINION (so please cyborg, don't start flaming me) is that you should try Gears first as I found it more enjoyable than Halo Reach. But it's just my opinion.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 22, 2010)

Completed Alan Wake awesome environment, Episode 4 and 5 was the best 6th Episode seems a bit dragged.

Starting Gears of War 2 now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2010)

Reached Act 4 in Gears of War 2. Feels like a short game... but well, almost every game out there is short.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2010)

@psycho.. hehehe..aye aye sir!


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2010)

I am still addicted to Urban Terro 4.1. Its almost 2 years now. Someone help!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 22, 2010)

Played Gears of War 2 not really impressed the awkward running style is hurting me now not sure whether i would be playing it further or not , might wait for Halo Reach,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 22, 2010)

Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands [PC]

Offtopic: Can somebody please tell me how my post count hopped from 2.1k to 3.6k?

@nvidiageek Where are ye budd'? Been missin' your Ezio posts! It's Assassin's Creed season!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2010)

I think they counted your gamers section posts. Which will include the posts you made from the date of your joining.

see.. mine is now 1.6k, previously it was just 400something


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2010)

Completed Terminator Salvation - played at medium difficulty.

Once you how to take down the robots the becomes just a walk in the park - completed it in 5 hours - the gameplay is too short though it is enjoyable enough.

@ *piyush120290* - you need some change in taste 

try Amensia, Resident Evil 4 - these two are good survival horror games or wait for 28th sept - some new games are releasing namely :

Dead rising 2 for pc
Fifa 11
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> Completed Terminator Salvation - played at medium difficulty.
> 
> Once you how to take down the robots the becomes just a walk in the park - completed it in 5 hours - the gameplay is too short though it is enjoyable enough.
> 
> ...


i waiting too for dead rising 2 too
and there's one more game for which i'm lookin for
CIV V


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light


damn this is isometric ...y eidos is doing dat....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> damn this is isometric ...y eidos is doing dat....


It's not bad at all. I played the 360 demo and it's completely kick-ass. Trust me, you'll love the whole puzzle solving concept and co-op will just double the fun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's not bad at all. I played the 360 demo and it's completely kick-ass. Trust me, you'll love the whole puzzle solving concept and co-op will just double the fun.


hmm, i c..then the cutscenes will in full-HD.....apart from gameplay


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's not bad at all. I played the 360 demo and it's completely kick-ass. Trust me, you'll love the whole puzzle solving concept and co-op will just double the fun.



I think there is no more story for lara croft after UNDERWORLD - i expected a lot after wat happens in underworld !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2010)

Completed Act 4 in Gears 2. Now only the last Act left .


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i waiting too for dead rising 2 too
> and there's one more game for which i'm lookin for
> *CIV V*



that's a strategy game - right ? I don't like this genre though thinking about trying out WIC and COH anyway.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> that's a strategy game - right ? I don't like this genre though thinking about trying out WIC and COH anyway.



yup it is
give it a try and u'll love it


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> I think there is no more story for lara croft after UNDERWORLD - i expected a lot after wat happens in underworld !


ya underworld was superb.....& i liked the cutscenes a lot....specially the one @last level...
where a close up of Lara's face is shown with her handycam in hand....simply awesome detailing....


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess im a little late , completed batman : arkham asylum straight in one go in approx 8 hours . was pending from a loong time  .
will move on to mafia II now .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2010)

Just finished Gears of War 2. Great game. Waiting for Gears 3. Will start with Dead Rising 2 in the evening.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 24, 2010)

Sun, I'm here. Controllin' the most badass character ever. I'm kinda emotional for Brotherhood. Too much excitement = no words. 

And.... errr... MoH looks freakin' awesome! Someone buy me MoH!!!!!!!!! LOLz


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

playing black mirror 2
a fking different game
only 2 task completed and stuck already(easy level  )


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2010)

Black Mirror 2 is a point and click adventure game - it has 2.5D engine which allows the use of 2D backgrounds and 3D characters - a very unique concept.

BTW, playing back good old borderlands again and now on the verge of level 24.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2010)

Chopping away at Zombies suddenly turned into so much fun:

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/3238/deadrising2201009251002.jpg

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/9620/deadrising2201009250943.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/756/deadrising2201009250948.jpg

*img816.imageshack.us/img816/756/deadrising2201009250948.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/756/deadrising2201009250948.jpg

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8060/deadrising2201009250950.jpg

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/6528/deadrising2201009251001.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/462/deadrising2201009250959.jpg

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/7199/deadrising2201009251004.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/5295/deadrising2201009251009.jpg

*img828.imageshack.us/img828/2313/deadrising2201009251010.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2010)

^Graphics are great. And... err... which rig may I ask? 1080p with 8x AA?! GTX480? Can we play MP in that game?


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^^^^
what game is that?
the title should be "Zombies in La La Land" )
the screenies are hillarious


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Graphics are great. And... err... which rig may I ask? 1080p with 8x AA?! GTX480? Can we play MP in that game?


We both have the same configuration, remember? HD4850 FTW! 

We can play MP in that, but I'll have to check how that would work. I'll probably hold off playing this game till I can co-op with someone.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2010)

Me too playing Dead Rising 2. Awesome game . Also got Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock. Will try it out in a few minutes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2010)

Playing Tomb Raider Underworld. It has some serious clipping issues and animation bugs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Installing Dead Rising 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2010)

Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock requires an Xbox 360 mic. If you don't have one, don't get it.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> Black Mirror 2 is a point and click adventure game - it has 2.5D engine which allows the use of 2D backgrounds and 3D characters - a very unique concept.
> 
> BTW, playing back good old borderlands again and now on the verge of level 24.



now i am starting to like this game
it makes good use of brains 

and i think its even better than still life


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock requires an Xbox 360 mic. If you don't have one, don't get it.


 Playing a Guiatar Hero game with a controller is pain in somewhere. It rocks with keyboard though.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2010)

Finished Mass Effect2. Wow a hell of an RPG. Satisfying action, powers and boring mining.

Anyone here played Singularity? How's that?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> We both have the same configuration, remember? HD4850 FTW!
> 
> We can play MP in that, but I'll have to check how that would work. I'll probably hold off playing this game till I can co-op with someone.



Mate, mesa really sorry to break ye'r bubbles. But *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1278563-post5507.html, I'm sorry. I left ye!


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> now i am starting to like this game
> it makes good use of brains
> 
> and i think its even better than still life



Puzzle solving game is not my cup of tea and I've even put Still Life on hold - have not played it yet but it's nice to heard that you like Black Mirror 2.



rhitwick said:


> Anyone here played Singularity? How's that?



Give it a try - you will find some new story about Katorga 12 and you will have a lot of fun with TMD and Element 99 

BTW, DR2 looks good - a lot of zombies to chop-off. could we use some weapons to shoot those zombies anyway ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Mate, mesa really sorry to break ye'r bubbles. But *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1278563-post5507.html, I'm sorry. I left ye!


Why you lil' traitor? 

Nah, just kidding man. Congratulations for the new rig. 

I guess I'll slowly sulk into a corner with my pre-historic configuration and wait till Santa stuffs a HD/GTX whatever down my sock this Christmas.

_*cuddles the 4850*_

Currently addicted to:
Ninety Nine Nights 2. Getting raped big time by the Crystal Cave boss. Tried for 1 1/2 hours straight last night and still couldn't beat those a**holes. This game is even cheaper than Ninja Gaiden II. 

Borderlands. We are now on level 43 and beat General Knoxx. Completing a few remaining side missions, before we head out for the second play-through.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ i 've just completed Borderlands in just 3 days , cause of the weapons addict !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Playing a Guiatar Hero game with a controller is pain in somewhere. It rocks with keyboard though.



I just wanted to try it. Yeah, GH3 on PC was awesome with a keyboard.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why you lil' traitor?
> 
> Nah, just kidding man. Congratulations for the new rig.
> 
> ...



Is it that hard ? I mean the first 2 levels were a breeze! Haven't played after that. Will take it up after I finish Dead Rising 2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2010)

formula 1 2010.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 26, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Mate, mesa really sorry to break ye'r bubbles. But *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1278563-post5507.html, I'm sorry. I left ye!



Ok post your rig spec's in ur signature ! which monitor right now ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> formula 1 2010.....



Yeah, me too. F*CKIN' REAL, this game! I'm torn apart from the visuals and physics! Watchin' Singapore GP as I'm writin' this. Super-awesome job, Codies! You ROCK!!!!! Screens soon.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why you lil' traitor?
> 
> Nah, just kidding man. Congratulations for the new rig.
> 
> ...



TY, mate. I hope you get some cool st_ough_ too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2010)

Case 5-1 in Dead Rising 2. Got 3 Zombrexes on me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2010)

@geek Congrats man! It's almost same as my rig other than the motherboard.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats Geek.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ i 've just completed Borderlands in just 3 days , cause of the weapons addict !



how many hours you were playing in a single day ? 

@ *NVIDIAGeek* - congrats for your new rig - that cabby of yours would really look nice with some blue led fans and feel like a gamers geek cabby


----------



## bumblee (Sep 27, 2010)

Crysis 
Crysis Warhead 
Call of Duty 2
call OF duty 4 modern warfare 
 Waiting for 

Crysis  2

Currently wating following movies

Transformers 
Transformers revenge of the fallen


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 27, 2010)

Yo, dude both those movies released ages ago. You living under a cave?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2010)

Installed Mafia II...excellent game the gameplay reminds me of wolfeinstien....
FMV is good too...

@PS3 users....any body played Dante's Inferno...???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Installed Mafia II...excellent game the gameplay reminds me of wolfeinstien....
> FMV is good too...
> 
> @PS3 users....any body played Dante's Inferno...???



yo me tried the first 2 levels on my X360. Good game. Kinda like God of War but still has some fresh elements and as long as it gives me stuff that I can make dead with my scythe, I ain't gonna complaint!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Chopping away at Zombies suddenly turned into so much fun:
> 
> *img16.imageshack.us/img16/3238/deadrising2201009251002.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey can anyone tell me how can i change the video settings of this game...as its not able to change through the in game menu..pls help

Currently m playing Resident Evil-5....awesome graphics


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2010)

Go to "PC Settings" In "options" menu.

Installed Dead Rising 2. Although it lags to 25fps at times, it is fun it play.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> how many hours you were playing in a single day ?
> 
> @ *NVIDIAGeek* - congrats for your new rig - that cabby of yours would really look nice with some blue led fans and feel like a gamers geek cabby



now a days games are like more than cocaine - i already left the job back pain injury ,  back in to the game again ! 10hrs of game-play p/day


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey can anyone tell me how can i change the video settings of this game...as its not able to change through the in game menu..pls help
> 
> Currently m playing Resident Evil-5....awesome graphics


A request, from next time on, please try to quote only the text and not the images. It takes up a sh*t load of space & bandwidth. 

As for changing the graphic settings, you can do it directly from the menu. I'm not sure why it's not working for you. Else you'll have to manually locate the .ini configuration file which may allow you to set the custom resolution.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2010)

Case 6-4 in Dead Rising 2. Gonna complete at night. On level 21. A tip to all players who are starting out...as you all know, you can mix drinks in the game (if you didn't know, now you know!). There is a blender in the mexican restaurant in Food Court. Go there with a 2 beers or two Vodkas (you can get them in the Food Court across the mexican rest... just search). Mix them in the blender and it will give you a green drink named Pain Killer. Use this and the spiked bat to beat Psychos. It's much, much easier.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo, dude both those movies released ages ago. You living under a cave?


nice one


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2010)

Dead Rising 2's last boss fight is insane (in a negative way). The game tries to lenghthen itself by not providing any checkpoints. Just wish Capcom stops smoking whatever they are smoking and atleast provide some chekpoints before Psychopath fights in the next game.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 28, 2010)

Just completed Battlefield Bad Company 2. Controls were not perfect with mouse and kb combo, the true feel of controlling a fps was lacking somewhere. Level design was good though, variety of settings throughout the game. 6/10

Started playing Prototype (finally ) with a 360 controller, the game is awesome so far and I hope it stays so  .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2010)

the controls of bc2 are very laggy and unresponsive if you hard ware sucks. I also felt the same way during my 1st playthrough. After i switched to the 5770, its was super smooth.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think there was a mouse fix.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright, Dead Rising 2's last boss is one of the most insane that I have fought. Capcom just made the fight ridiculously difficult on purpose. His single bullet takes out a single block of life (whereas normal enemies' 5 bullets takes out one block of health), his uppercut takes out all blocks of health except one (no matter how much health you have). This is just retarded. On top of it, Capcom hasn't integrated any checkpoint system. Way to go Capcom!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Started playing Prototype (finally ) with a 360 controller, the game is awesome so far and I hope it stays so  .


I loved this game. Try to keep upgrading your abilities as much as possible. What's the performance like and did you find the in-game audio almost inaudible or terribly low?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally beat Dead Rising 2! Completed at lvl 21 with 3126 kills. Now starting with Halo Reach as my main game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2010)

Reached Chp 3 in Restsiance 2. Now this one is not just a typical shoot-on-sight, its much more than that. The gameplay elemenets are interestingly made to keep you sucked in it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2010)

Played the first Reach level on Legendary. Finally a FPS which provides true challenge and does not use cheap tricks like Dead Rising 2 to make you feel challenged.


----------



## aytus (Sep 28, 2010)

on verge of finishing mafia 2. game suc*ed big time at the start. got a bit better with time but the foul smell never left. gonna start playing starcraft 2  frm 2mro. f1 2010 after that maybe.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2010)

blacl mirror 2 is getting interesting day by day
the AI is too good 
the gameplay differs everytime u  change the way of ur play


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 29, 2010)

aytus said:


> on verge of finishing mafia 2. game suc*ed big time at the start. got a bit better with time but the foul smell never left. gonna start playing starcraft 2  frm 2mro. f1 2010 after that maybe.



If you are thinking every game to be like GTA then ..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 29, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> the controls of bc2 are very laggy and unresponsive if you hard ware sucks. I also felt the same way during my 1st playthrough. After i switched to the 5770, its was super smooth.



That part is covered, I have a GTX 260, game runs on good fps. I cant explain bu there is something missing when you control the game with mouse/kb. Although I got more comfy as I progressed in the game, but when I switch back to borderlands or Modern warfare, it feels better and natural.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I loved this game. Try to keep upgrading your abilities as much as possible. What's the performance like and did you find the in-game audio almost inaudible or terribly low?



Ya that is a known issue, even I am facing it. Playing the game on full volume.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 29, 2010)

For me MW2 doesn't give the feelin' of weightness. BC2 has perfect recoil, and aesthetics. I hope Vietnam is cheap.

Can't wait for Crysis 2! When's it comin'? Sh8t!

Currently, I'm F1 2010-in'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2010)

Just installed Darksiders and played it for 10 mins. I think we have an awesome game here. A good Hack 'n Slash game for PC after such a long time.

I'm now one hour into the game, i guarantee that this is some kick ass stuff. Although it feels a lot like God of War at the beginning(you'll know when you are playing), It has its own novelty. Kick ass voice acting, high production values.. are all adding up to the fun. Get this game now, guys.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2010)

played cold fear for about 30 mins - it's irritating point is the controls - specially movement and the game will not just auto save - it you will ask you if you want to save after a very long time but the game play is very good and scary as well.

played dead risisng 2 - after I got the medicine for katey I foirgot to save and those moron zombies got the medicine shop girl - will try it again.

BTW, is the game FIA world Rally Championship already published ? the graphics of this game looks very good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2010)

Finished mission 4 on Halo Reach. Playing on Heroic. Did the 4th mission with a friend and it was fun .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2010)

how is halo 2 (PC) & kane & lynch 2 (PC)....????


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^Not sure about K&L 2, some ppl said it wasnt great...
But halo 2 is brilliant!


----------



## Achuth (Oct 1, 2010)

now playing Assassin's Creed 2 and FIFA 11


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2010)

Continuing with Prototype, now I have some awesome kick-ass powers


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 1, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Continuing with Prototype, now I have some awesome kick-ass powers



Does Prototype makes u headache ?? cause it does for me


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently i am playing resident evil - 5 where i hv the last boss fight with wesker.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Does Prototype makes u headache ?? cause it does for me



no, but experience it with some games. Happened to me when I was playing Mirrors edge.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2010)

Mission 8 on Halo Reach.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2010)

On the final boss battle with Lord of the Night (Galen's Quest) in Ninety Nine Nights 2. Got screwed a couple of times last night, so decided to call it in. I'll finish it off today & probably complete the rest of the characters campaign later on. 

Got hold of Enslaved: Odyssey to the West for the 360 and awaiting the arrival of Castlevania Lords of Shadow for the PS3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> On the final boss battle with Lord of the Night (Galen's Quest) in Ninety Nine Nights 2. Got screwed a couple of times last night, so decided to call it in. I'll finish it off today & probably complete the rest of the characters campaign later on.
> 
> Got hold of Enslaved: Odyssey to the West for the 360 and awaiting the arrival of Castlevania Lords of Shadow for the PS3.



I too got Enslaved. Will start with it in a couple of days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2010)

Xbox beaches got lucky again! 

Reached case2-2 in DR2


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2010)

Reached case 4-1 in DR2 !


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 2, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Xbox beaches got lucky again!
> 
> Reached case2-2 in DR2



Now PS3 has a option too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2010)

Got hold of FIFA 11 for the 360. Will try that, Enslaved and Bayonetta in the evening .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 2, 2010)

Completed Ninety Nine Nights II (or at least Galen main quest). The final boss was a nightmare and since my passive skills were abysmal, I had an extremely hair-tearing experience with it. But as always, a good nights sleep restores my energy and always help me kick more ass in the morning. Took me just 2-3 tries today to knock it down, unlike a gazillion times like I died last night.

Anyhoo, currently addicted to Enslaved. Just arrived on chapter 3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2010)

Yo I also got F1 2010


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 2, 2010)

metro2033 was great.now its my fabourite game.i finished it yesterday & was blown aaaawaaayy..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2010)

My Dead Rising 2, originally writen to be contributed to GameFaqs (and it's accepted, was the first reader review up there  ).

*"Zombie killing madness!"*

I just got my 360 before a month. I had one before it but it turned into a BBQ machine in just a month and then I bought a new PC so was out of cash to get a 360. Anyways, why I am saying this crap is because when I got my second 360, I was really really excited to play the first Dead Rising. I had to get it second hand from a friend and play it. I had very high expectations from it after seeing the YouTube vids and board posts. It turned out to be just a little more than 'crap'! Sure the concept was fresh and introduced the video game world to a whole new approach on making zombie games. But things like the single save slot and the insanely horrendous save system coupled with annoying boss battle difficulties and jarring screen tearing issues marred the game. The time limit also felt like a burden. I was terribly disappointed with the game. But lo and behold, by the time I had played the first game, Dead Rising 2 Case Zero was already on Live Arcade. Sadly, my 360 is not hooked up to Live so I wasn't able to play it. Despite the flaws in the first game, I was pumped for the second one due to the combo weapon system. So how does it fare out ? Here's my view on it!

The main guy, Chuck Greene is a former motocross star whose wife was killed in the Vegas outbreak and whose daughter Katey was bitten by a zombie and now needs a drug called 'Zombrex' every 24hrs to stay human. Chuck is in Fortune City for a reality show called Terror is Reality where contestants ride on bikes fitted with chainsaws and try to kill as many zombies as possible. Sounds brutal eh ? Anyways so depending on how you perform, Chuck wins or loses but it dosen't matter as the story moves forward. There is a massive outbreak in Fortune City and Chuck is framed for it. The main objective here is to help Chuck clear his name before the military arrives in 72 hours in game which translates into roughly 6 real life hours (no, that's not the game limit). Giving away more would be spoiling it. It's a decent story and to be honest, it feels done before and not something new or innovative but it gets the job done.

The graphics are nice. They are pretty, they are sharp and they do the job. The best thing is that the terrible screen tearing is gone. Protagonist Chuck Greene looks beautifully modeled and animated. Most of his moves, animations and emotions are portrayed well. The rest of the characters are done well too. Except Katey, Greene's daughter. She just...does not look right. As it's Capcom behind the designing, you can expect to have a lot of sexy women in the game. Fortune City itself is pain stakingly detailed. The malls look life like and casinos resemble real life casinos. The zombies are done well. There's enough variety to the zombies to not fell repetitive. One issue is the frame rate. Due to all the things it has to render, the game faces a lot of slow downs. Nothing major though. The sound is decent. The voice overs can range from okay to down right terrible. That's my main problem with the sounds, otherwise they are done well.

The gameplay is similar to the first Dead Rising. You roam around in an environment, killing and hacking zombies and saving survivors and sending Psychopaths to their graves. On paper it sounds exciting but the time limits bring it all down. Now I understand that the time limit adds a lot of realism but I guess games aren't about realism (a zombie outbreak, seriously ?). Most people have different opinions about the limit and this is mine. I don't like it. I like to roam around in a game, explore, learn about it and beat it at my own pace. Anyways, moving onto the combo system. It's done nicely. There are a lot of possible combo weapons. You can make combo weapons at certain rooms called 'Maintenance Rooms' spread out around in Fortune City. They are abundant and the possiblities are abundant too. You can combine a drill and a bucket to make bucket with drills which you can then put on a zombie and watch his head turn into red mass of goo! Awesome! The save system is still the same. You use bathrooms to save. Fortunately, they are provided more in number and there are multiple save slots. Still my main qualm remains that there are no, and I mean absolutely no, checkpoints in the game. This can be very frustrating during Psychopath (boss) fights. Psychopaths are some tough people. You can literally pump 200 LMG bullets in them and they'll still have a quarter of health left. This provides a good challenge but can get messy sometimes due to the awkward save system. 

Then there is the whole RPG part to it. Chuck can be made stronger by leveling him up. Leveling up can be done by gathering something known as Player Points (PP). Unlike the first game where you got PP by clicking photos of zombies and stuff, in this game, PP can be got by using combo weapons on zombies, beating psychopaths and saving survivors. As you level up, Chuck gains more health, becomes stronger and faster and also learns new abilities like maybe dropkicking or evade roll. This adds a nice touch to the game and leveling up becomes essential to beating psychopaths as they are tough. Apart from weapon combos, you can also combine foods and drinks together to make juices which will you give you temporary bonuses like increased health or speed. 

Overall, it's a great game despite some flaws. It's worth your time and it will keep you entertained!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 2, 2010)

l4d and l4d2. Can't wait for the new DLC to arrive.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2010)

mohiuddin said:


> metro2033 was great.now its my fabourite game.i finished it yesterday & was blown aaaawaaayy..



Yes, it's the one of the best game I've ever played.

BTW, what gfx card do you have - you played it on win 7 ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there anyone bored to dead rising - i am really getting sick ! same places i am rounding rounding !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Me. It was fun for a while. It is getting repetitive now.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 3, 2010)

Completed Batman Arkham Asylum.It was fun.Great graphics and action.Gameplay is interesting once learned.

Bored of other games

Dirt 2 - level 32 - still playable but only for a while
Just Cause 2 - 37% - Almost left
Metro 2033 -Chapter 3 - Too much darkness is boring


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2010)

OK, just completed the game & WOW! Amazing experience. I loved the game. Didn't get the opportunity to try the demo, but jumped to the full game. I was expecting a sub-par experience, but this title turned out to be so much better than I thought. The final boss battle was simple ZOMFG! Loved the platforming, puzzle solving and hey, even the action wasn't bad. Good voice acting and storyline was decent enough. Must play for sure.

Now off to Castlevania: Lords of Shadow. Really pumped for this game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2010)

> Metro 2033 -Chapter 3 - Too much darkness is boring


Lamest excuse ever! The game itself is set in a post apocalyptic environment and the name of the game itself says "Metro". So in a post apocalyptic metro station, you can't expect  fluroscent tube lights now can you? And you say too much darkness is boring. You should'nt've got the game in the first place. Just say that you are *scared* and stop agregating fanboys. Thunk u!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 3, 2010)

Finished Prototype, highly recommended.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 3, 2010)

just not getting hang of FPS. no good racing out there...

BADLY in need of racing. sugessions.... 

is F1 available ??

(completed NFSMW and burnout.)


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yes, it's the one of the best game I've ever played.
> 
> BTW, what gfx card do you have - you played it on win 7 ?



in 5770 with all set to highest,but sadly no antialiasing,1024 by 768 res.
hopefully my parents getting a 37"hdtv soon,then i will buy another 5770 to cfx &play it again.
can utell me the multi_core support for phyx sdk3, will we(ati users) get any benefits?


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 3, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Completed Batman Arkham Asylum.It was fun.Great graphics and action.Gameplay is interesting once learned.
> 
> Bored of other games
> 
> ...



metro-darkness-in destroyed tunnels-its reality-where u have to use ur rechargable headlights.is that boring-u left alone with mutants in the darkness-i think it is thrilling.i rushed through the game and finished it within 4 days & after i realised i made a mistake.i should have to be slower to feel the metro2033.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 4, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> just not getting hang of FPS. no good racing out there...
> 
> BADLY in need of racing. sugessions....
> 
> is F1 available ??



Yes, though I am not sure if the PC version is available in the market. The console versions are available though.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2010)

mohiuddin said:


> in 5770 with all set to highest,but sadly no antialiasing,1024 by 768 res.
> hopefully my parents getting a 37"hdtv soon,then i will buy another 5770 to cfx &play it again.
> can utell me the multi_core support for phyx sdk3, will we(ati users) get any benefits?



that would be great though I don't know much about physX but as it's by nvidia, the multicore support is for gpus so I don't think ati user will get any benefit out from it at all and my advice is don't get too much bothered by it at all - enjoy your gaming.

BTW, played The witcher Enhanced Edition - still it's bit hard for me to understand the combat controls - should we just use the left after selection attack style or we have press attack style button (ZXC ) along with left click/right click always to attack enemies.

Tried out Tomb Raider Underworld - woW this is more better to look at then the 2 previous versions - as I played it for only 10 mins can't comment about the gameplay right now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2010)

Kind of getting bored of Halo Reach. I mean it has some fresh elements (atleast for a first time Halo player) like the power-ups (or whatever the Halo people call it). I like the Drop Shield, Armor Lockup and Jetpack. Plus there is this space ship level which was kind of cool. But otherwise it's boring and repetitive. Now I understand that almost all FPS games have the same thing we need to do till the end and that is to shoot people (preferably in the head). But Halo is kind bland in that too. I playing on Heroic (which is like Hard setting) and it provides a decent challenge but nothing to write home about. I mean the only thing that is challenging is to not be impatient (yeah, am not lying). 

What it does on Hard is it sends hordes of tough enemies at you and provides you ample cover and ammo and health in the vicinity of the battlefield. So now what happens is that neither do you die or nor do the enemies die. Most of the bigger enemies are tough nuts. They can literally take 50 bullets (or 30 in the head) and still be alive. You would constantly be thinking 'Wasn't that thing supposed to be dead like 30 bullets ago.'. Plus you lose health fast in open but as there is a sh1t loads of cover, you are almost untouchable. So now it's just a little game of popping out and shooting things 70 times. I dunno who the hell in IGN or GameSpot thinks it is fun. I am also aware that Halo is supposed to be 'teh best multiplaya game' but seriously, most of the gamers don't give a crap about the multiplayer.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, played The witcher Enhanced Edition - still it's bit hard for me to understand the combat controls - should we just use the left after selection attack style or we have press attack style button (ZXC ) along with left click/right click always to attack enemies.
> .


same here bro
i heard a lot about this game
it was rated above 8 at all the sites
so i gave it a try

but the combat controls let me down
they just really sux

so i uninstalled it


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 4, 2010)

Halo reach firefights are awesome though the visuals are bad as per current standards.


----------



## syed2011 (Oct 4, 2010)

IGI2 is my Favorite, yes i am  addicted to it, i play it daily 3hours.


----------



## saddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Playing  mafia 2 on hard .and playing F1 2010.code masters should be releasing a patch soon to fix majority of issues in F1 2010 .its one of most authentic F1 racing game to come to PC platform .Currently wa8ing for Medal of honor and lost planet 2 to come on 12 and 15 oct respectively .Two of most highly anticipated game of this year .did anyone try   MOH  its beta which was released recently? i think i will definitely buy MOH this time as i was unable to  buy BFBC2 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Tried out Tomb Raider Underworld - woW this is more better to look at then the 2 previous versions - as I played it for only 10 mins can't comment about the gameplay right now.


yo man...amazing graphics & detailing of lara.....eidos has done their homework well....

how is Singularity ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Halo reach firefights are awesome though the visuals are bad as per current standards.



Yes this is one more problem with the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2010)

Medal of Honor MP. Better than MW2, worse than BC2. Vietnam better be cheap. Sh*t!

Darn, I'm lovin' F1 2010. Want 2011 NOAH!!!!!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 4, 2010)

i am playing dirt2 lev26.not so exciting like metro2033.maybe i am getting addicted to shooting games.they usually have great gameplay,attracting power over the racing games.

i'm telling it bcoz,kind of bored playing dirt2.

can anyone suggest any good released or to be released shooting game?please..please..please..


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 4, 2010)

I m addicted to freedom fighter and playing this 4th time,this is really fabulous and just waiting for the sequel but don't know when they will made it..


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2010)

Got God of War Collection. On God of War 1. This is what Playstation is all about


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 4, 2010)

completed Dead Rising 2 ! 


Spoiler



Finally that sullivan is the culprit !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> completed Dead Rising 2 !
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is that a spoiler? If that is then


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> same here bro
> i heard a lot about this game
> it was rated above 8 at all the sites
> so i gave it a try
> ...



I'm now on the quest to make a potion for Triss - still the combat system is a little bit tough for me but slowly I'm getting the hang of it.

I think this game's main strong point is it's story and other CRPG elements - looking for some kind of mod for combat control.



syed2011 said:


> IGI2 is my Favorite, yes i am  addicted to it, i play it daily 3hours.



for me it's was one of the toughest game ever and I've never liked it very much though I completed it 3 years ago anyway and never played it again. 



KaranTh85 said:


> yo man...amazing graphics & detailing of lara.....eidos has done their homework well....
> 
> how is Singularity ???



Yep, in TR Underworld Lara has amazing details - the previous two TR sucks in terms of looks.

Anyway found a gate under the sea, found another 2 keys and opened he big gate with 3 round plate like mechanism - gone inside and it's very dark there so had to use the flash light.

Singularity is a great fps game you should definitely try - you'll be amzed to use the power of E99 and TMD device.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 5, 2010)

Killed the Levithan in Reststance 2. man that was one hell of a boss fight. Although is no too much shooting but the stages of the boss fight were just EPIC!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

^^is *resistance 2* available for PC ?
how is it like?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yep, in TR Underworld Lara has amazing details - the previous two TR sucks in terms of looks.
> Anyway found a gate under the sea, found another 2 keys and opened he big gate with 3 round plate like mechanism - gone inside and it's very dark there so had to use the flash light.


yes..the background music is good too....i loved the level of thailand....specially "Bhogavati".....




topgear said:


> Singularity is a great fps game you should definitely try - you'll be amzed to use the power of E99 and TMD device.


Sure I will...i hope it has some story in it.....kataroga i m coming.....


----------



## saddy (Oct 5, 2010)

playing Dead rising 2 .installed it yesterday.Its too much fun.i m in case 2-1 in right now .

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/8880/deadrising2201010050038.jpg
*img693.imageshack.us/i/deadrising2201010050041.jpg/*img829.imageshack.us/img829/5477/deadrising2201010050052.jpg

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/2131/deadrising2201010050041.jpg
*img829.imageshack.us/i/deadrising2201010050052.jpg/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> yes..the background music is good too....i loved the level of thailand....specially "Bhogavati".....
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I will...i hope it has some story in it.....kataroga i m coming.....



But TRU has aweful clipping issues. I find it so frustrating that, I stopped playing it recently. I should give it another try today.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 5, 2010)

Resistance 2 is not on PC only PS3 , you always Google it


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is that a spoiler? If that is then



Nah !!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 5, 2010)

playing POP:Forgotten Sands 

average graphics at 4X FSAA. missing the combo attacks of POP:WW. must be online to play the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Nah !!



Thanks for spoiling. I was about to play act 6 today.


----------



## saddy (Oct 5, 2010)

what are the best possible weapons combination in dead rising 2 ? how do we defeat the biker outside flash plaza?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> But TRU has aweful clipping issues. I find it so frustrating that, I stopped playing it recently. I should give it another try today.


what clipping issues..i never got any...i guess ur copy of TRU is bad....update with official latest patch....


----------



## chavo (Oct 5, 2010)

Darksiders amazing
its like pc's god of war


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2010)

Played Bayonetta for half an hour yesterday. Yes, it is part Devil May Cry clone but it has enough fresh stuff to seperate it from DMC. Actually the funny thing is... before I had an Xbox, I never cared for Bayonetta. Sure I watched a few vids but never searched or read about the game. Therefore I didn't know it was by Platinum/Sega. I always thought it was Capcom! The moment I started the game, the Sega logo flashed on screen and I was like WTH ? I thought it was from Capcom! Anyways it's a really fun game and after the mediocrity that was Halo Reach, I finally have a game that allows the player to do what games were meant for, have fun!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 5, 2010)

Bayonetta is said to be faster combat game than DMC


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah it is and it is more challenging.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow [X360]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

just installed *amnesia* today
the game is really spooky and nerve chilling
one of the in-game tips reads as:
*"IT IS WISER TO RUN AWAY FROM ENEMIES INSTEAD OF FIGHTING THEM"*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

^^did u post that sarcastically or what???


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2010)

saddy said:


> what are the best possible weapons combination in dead rising 2 ? how do we defeat the biker outside flash plaza?



I wouldn't know of the biker as I didn't do that quest in my first play through but here are some of the best weapons I stumbled upon :-

Nails+Baseball Bat = Spiked bat.
Easy to make, efficient to use. 

Axe+Hammer = Defiler 
Again, easy to make, fun to use and very powerful

Flashlight+Gems = Lightsaber kind of thing.
Awesome weapon. Cuts normal zombies in half in a single slash.

MMA gloves + Bowie knife 
Great to defeat bosses

This are the ones that I can think of. They are pretty easy to make. Also, while fighting bosses you might want to have some painkiller on you. It decreases the ammount of health loss while getting hit and trust me, it's very helpful. Painkiller can be made by combining beer+beer or vodka+vodka. There's a blender in Food Court in the Mexican restaurant. Use that. The beers and vodkas can also be found in the food court.

Get two painkillers and two mma gloves+bowie knife. Drink the painkiller, go near the boss and beat the crap out of him. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^did u post that sarcastically or what???



sometimes;fun is needed than only casual talking!!!!


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 5, 2010)

i am going to buy bio-shock2,medal of honor,mafia2,assassin's creed 2 after exam.what do u think guys?u can add to or remove from my list from ur gaming experiences.

::nly pc games buddy:::

bcoz,better graphics,better tweaking chance.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ if you've played BS1 then there's not much to play in BS2 - many said that it's a boring title - as I've not played it I can't say anything more about it.

If you had played mafia 1 earlier and think that the car controls are good enough and you like good stories then you should try Mafia 2.

Medal of Honor created very good hype - so I think it's going to be another good title.

what can be said about assassin's creed 2 - it's a must have and must play game - in one word it's just a great game you should really try and wait a DLC brotherhood pack for AC2 is releasing on Nov.

@ *Psychosocial*  thanks for the zombie cleaning and boss fighting tips.

@ *KaranTh85* - I'm facing a minor issue - the menu in the TRU is really lagging though the the game is running smooth - I think it's time to patch up the game - anyway met with a octopus like thing.

@ *piyush120290* - once you go into basement the real chilling effect will occur - just remember not to stand on the water for too long.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

@topgear
what will happen if i stand in water for too long
also i once adviced not tostand in dark for too long too....why???


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ KaranTh85 - I'm facing a minor issue - the menu in the TRU is really lagging though the the game is running smooth - I think it's time to patch up the game - anyway met with a octopus like thing.


hmm...Lara is in swimsuit...after this level u will get to choose the outfit u want
(jungle shorts,cargo etc) even the weapon.....
u will also like Lara riding a bike(2000cc) hehehe...
Btw the new pebbles climbing in cool.....in TRU....also the POP wall jump.....& double shooting.....TRU is really improved......

Well...just saw the gameplay trailor of Laracroft & the guardian of light....well this game will tougher & puzzling than the previous ones....
it looks like WOW.....camera angle.....



topgear said:


> @ piyush120290 - once you go into basement the real chilling effect will occur - just remember not to stand on the water for too long.


i guess amensia setup is not so Big.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2010)

^ roughly 900MB.

I am also facing the problem of TRU slowdown at mainmenu. It drops to nearly 15FPS. While I am playing.. I am able to constantly run at 60Fps except slowdowns when panning the camera for the first time in a new location.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2010)

@ vamsi 

Wats ur system config , did u upgraded in meantime ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am also facing the problem of TRU slowdown at mainmenu. It drops to nearly 15FPS. While I am playing.. I am able to constantly run at 60Fps except slowdowns when panning the camera for the first time in a new location.


updated with latest patch....


----------



## saddy (Oct 6, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I wouldn't know of the biker as I didn't do that quest in my first play through but here are some of the best weapons I stumbled upon :-
> 
> Nails+Baseball Bat = Spiked bat.
> Easy to make, efficient to use.
> ...



finally manged to kill that biker outside the flash plaza with a sword + boxing gloves with knives attached to it.we have to wa8 auntill he gets stuck with this bike on the walk way...
yeah i also carry those painkillers with me they r v handy when chuck's 
life is running low plus id it nessasry to carry those magazines with us or just read them or thrown them away?

Blitzkrieg : (Mercenary) Assault Rifle/LMG + Electric Chair
this is a damm cool weapon in the game i think its a wheel chair with assault rifles on it mounted on it.good for clearing hordes of zombies in one go


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2010)

saddy said:


> finally manged to kill that biker outside the flash plaza with a sword + boxing gloves with knives attached to it.we have to wa8 auntill he gets stuck with this bike on the walk way...
> yeah i also carry those painkillers with me they r v handy when chuck's
> life is running low plus id it nessasry to carry those magazines with us or just read them or thrown them away?
> 
> ...



As far as I know, you needa carry the mags. And yeah Blitzkrieg is a cool weapon . Also try out lead pipe+fireworks which makes the launcher. It's super fun .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ vamsi
> 
> Wats ur system config , did u upgraded in meantime ??



yea.. HD4890 

@karan.. Yea.. I updated it.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 6, 2010)

POP: Forgotten Sands

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/5485/princeofpersia201010051.th.jpg
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/5485/princeofpersia201010051.th.jpg
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8899/princeofpersia201010052.th.jpg
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/8899/princeofpersia201010052.th.jpg
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/5485/princeofpersia201010051.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2010)

^^second pic is funny


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

Playing fallout 3 yet again, damn this game is addictive as hell, I played well over 500hrs before and still missed a few places, just bumped into a unique npc that I missed the last time.

Burn baby burn!!!
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2289/screenshot17cv.jpg

T51-B Power Armor:
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/1365/screenshot26n.jpg

Ooh! Shiny!!
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/9691/screenshot28n.jpg

Die, you prick!!
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/8910/screenshot33sd.jpg

And this is hell!!
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/9381/screenshot16kg.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

On other news, Fallout New Vegas is launching in 2 weeks, there goes 500hrs of my life yet again.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> On other news, Fallout New Vegas is launching in 2 weeks, there goes 500hrs of my life yet again.



Man "o" Man  how did u start again fallout 3 ! Before one year only we discussing about the DLC's , this is hectic game but gr8 game me too played 2 times cant play more than that ! my hairs will fall !

Y dont u start Dragon age origins ??


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2010)

@tkin like the captions


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

@ *piyush120290* - you'll face a new type of enemy and it's invisible - you'll see footsteps of it on the water - if you don't act up quickly you will get some big scratches and your health you go low.

@ *KaranTh85* - today I'll patch up TRU and will see if the menu lagging issue is fixed or not.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

@topgear
ok....can u telll me the 4th chemical substance that we have to find
its aqua ____
i have already found out aqua regia and other 2


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Man "o" Man  how did u start again fallout 3 ! Before one year only we discussing about the DLC's , this is hectic game but gr8 game me too played 2 times cant play more than that ! my hairs will fall !
> 
> Y dont u start Dragon age origins ??


I will, but bethesda is simply the best developer in my books now, fallout 3 had so much variations its just unbelievable, the game is detailed beyond groovy, these tiny details everywhere, just yesterday I came up on a group of raiders playing baseball using frag grenades, also a bunch of raiders using mole rats to play racing, once you start is you get hooked, and the great thing is since you played twice you probably missed out a lot of random encounters and unique interactions, I am still finding new stuff all around.

PS: Just now an alien aircraft blasted in front of my face and dropped power cells and a nice gun called firelance(not the one in the mothership zeta dlc)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2010)

^^what type of game is fallout 3???


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> ^^what type of game is fallout 3???



if u have played unreal tournament series then consider it a better game than unreal tournament series


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 7, 2010)

Rpg    ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2010)

Talking about Bethesda, I read Infinity Ward employees stating that,"Bethesda is the best FPS Developer around." They were referring to Fallout 3.

Now, I got Guardian Of Light, Fifa 11, Civilization 5. Huge clutter.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> I will, but bethesda is simply the best developer in my books now, fallout 3 had so much variations its just unbelievable, the game is detailed beyond groovy, these tiny details everywhere, just yesterday I came up on a group of raiders playing baseball using frag grenades, also a bunch of raiders using mole rats to play racing, once you start is you get hooked, and the great thing is since you played twice you probably missed out a lot of random encounters and unique interactions, I am still finding new stuff all around.
> 
> PS: Just now an alien aircraft blasted in front of my face and dropped power cells and a nice gun called firelance(not the one in the mothership zeta dlc)



Before going in to the china mission on the way of wasteland the alien power cell will be there right !


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> I will, but bethesda is simply the best developer in my books now, fallout 3 had so much variations its just unbelievable, the game is detailed beyond groovy, these tiny details everywhere, just yesterday I came up on a group of raiders playing baseball using frag grenades, also a bunch of raiders using mole rats to play racing, once you start is you get hooked, and the great thing is since you played twice you probably missed out a lot of random encounters and unique interactions, I am still finding new stuff all around.
> 
> PS: Just now an alien aircraft blasted in front of my face and dropped power cells and a nice gun called firelance(not the one in the mothership zeta dlc)



i also got addicted to fallout3 2month back.i first played with only storyline.second,with collecting weapons,miscs,ammo,discovering locations.third time,getting help from internet about hidden precious things-most i liked mirv experimental fatman-throwing 8 nukes at a time-find all the keller family transcript & go to the armory at national guard depot-open bunker &getit!.


i collected a lot of things & game was getting more addicting.but, after completing the  who dares wins(in broken steel) it seemed all main quests r finished & it got bored very much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2010)

which is best of two....split second vs BLUR ????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2010)

Split second all the way for me. Blur is also good, but Split/Second is more fun.

On 5th chapter in Guardian of Light. This game is far more polished than the previous one. I'm loving it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 7, 2010)

Blur is more challenging, Split Second is the fastest racer even beating Burnout.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2010)

Played FIFA11 for a while. Played two matches. My team being Real Madrid. One against Manchester United and one against some random 3 star team. Won the former by 5-3 and the latter by 6-1. It's still the same FIFA game with added stuff. The graphics are great. Best looking football game. Your team's AI is still as smart as a barn pig but I guess it's necessary for them to be stupid because even with such terrible team AI, I am winning the games so easily so if they were smart, the game would be too easy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2010)

So there' nothing new in it - can I play as a country which participated in football world cup 2010 or it's only among some teams and clubs ?



piyush120290 said:


> @topgear
> ok....can u telll me the 4th chemical substance that we have to find
> its aqua ____
> i have already found out aqua regia and other 2



here are the four chems :

Calamine
Aqua Regia
Cuprite
Orpiment



tkin said:


> I will, but bethesda is simply the best developer in my books now, fallout 3 had so much variations its just unbelievable, the game is detailed beyond groovy, these tiny details everywhere, just yesterday I came up on a group of raiders playing baseball using frag grenades, also a bunch of raiders using mole rats to play racing, once you start is you get hooked, and the great thing is since you played twice you probably missed out a lot of random encounters and unique interactions, I am still finding new stuff all around.
> 
> PS: Just now an alien aircraft blasted in front of my face and dropped power cells and a nice gun called firelance(not the one in the mothership zeta dlc)



Fallout 3 is the world's only game where the gameplay will not be same for any players as in every point you can make your choices and it's the best part of it. Thinking about giving it a second wind on the winter.



KaranTh85 said:


> ^^what type of game is fallout 3???



Fakllout 3 is the best CRPG game ever made - IMO



piyush120290 said:


> if u have played unreal tournament series then consider it a better game than unreal tournament series



Actually you can't compare UT with Fallout 3 - it's better by a huge margin and also the gameplay differs a lot. UT is actually a run and gun game but Fallout 3 is a crpg game where you can choose to decide what to do or not to do - it's the real CRPG game IMO.



KaranTh85 said:


> which is best of two....split second vs BLUR ????



I prefer BLuR most.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> So there' nothing new in it - can I play as a country which participated in football world cup 2010 or it's only among some teams and clubs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are only Clubs. No national teams.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2010)

Completed Two thrones...but it was not as challenging as POP:WW
although speed kill is good.....

Now Playing: COD 5



dinjo_jo said:


> Blur is more challenging, Split Second is the fastest racer even beating Burnout.


hmm..& in terms of graphics & visuals......
i heard dat BLUR has 2D images of girls in challenges...whereas in NFS:MW had FMV of girls...hehehe


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2010)

Fifa 11 has international teams. I played couple of times with Italy and Brazil. You have to just select international in the country section.

And yes, you can play with all the teams that were in FIFA WC 2010. But you can only play with those teams in Exhibition and Be a Pro mode. Shame that we can't control them in tournament mode.


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Before going in to the china mission on the way of wasteland the alien power cell will be there right !


No, this is an random encounter, its unique(i.e only happens once) and is the rarest, a alien spacecraft crashes with a big boom around you(in the same map block as you are in) and drops alien power cells and a weapon called firelance, the only way you will notice it is by paying attention to your ambient sounds, if you hear a large boom immediately check it out, sometimes if you can't find the weapon have dogmeat look into it, he can fetch the weapon if it is stuck inside a rock.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2010)

@vamsi :- Oh, hadn't checked that out. Thanks!

Anyways, played NHL 11. Though this was the first time I ever tried my hands on Ice Hockey, I needa say this is hands down the best sports game I have ever played. The AI is quite smart (the opponent as well as your team AI) and the game looks beautiful. Won a match by 8-2 on Normal difficulty lol. Don't remember the team names (this is absolutely THE first time I have dabbled in hockey so pardon me).

Also on Chapter III on Bayonetta. Damn this game is fast. Requires developed reflexes to play. If you can't dodge, then you won't last long in this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2010)

Darn tkin, you always make me install F3. Sh*t! I lost all my DLCs. Installin' it right now BTW! Didn't know that game had such diversities. It's like real life. How much time did the guys at Bethesda take to finish this game? It doesn't look like scripted at all!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey any one here plays Lefft 4 dead 2 co ops ..... I am playing it on steam server through Tunngle, but that rarely appears, that too usually private (though in tunngle I can see loads of participants). I was hoping if thinkdigit people down here have a group or something for L4D2. Can guide me how to get more servers .... or may be join with them .......

Recently completed Bad Company II and have started playing Kane and Lynch 2 ....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2010)

Currently m playing Stranglehold...awesome game maaan!!!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ Completed stranglehold months ago .......the last fight is ****n awsome ..... its a loonnng and hard battle ...... very satisfying .....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Completed stranglehold months ago .......the last fight is ****n awsome ..... its a loonnng and hard battle ...... very satisfying .....



This one is a pretty old game...and ever since it was released...wanted to play it once my compa was upgraded...nice!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 8, 2010)

Finished Killzone 2 yesterday finally after 1 year. Phew!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 8, 2010)

*Kane and Lynch 2* .................. One word to describe this game till now.........Ultra Shooter .....gruesome long tough fight sequences, so much so that a person who is not much of a fan of TPS shooting will soon get bored from it......not me ofcourse ...... I love Bullet Ballet action games (specially the TPS with cover systems), much like strangle hold ............ the only difference here is that this game is far tough than stranglehold, (provided you play on Hard settings) .... the shooting needs to be very precise to be effective and AI is very decent. Enemies just dont take cover and shoot, they change position frequently, with speed and flank you from different directions. Killing them is an effort, precision, time after time, but once overpowered, the result leaves you greatly satisfied. How ever the action is repetitive, though the environment changes but the technique remains exactly same. (it gets tougher and tougher though as the game progresses). I am almost half way down the game and I am loving it ....


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Fifa 11 has international teams. I played couple of times with Italy and Brazil. You have to just select international in the country section.
> 
> And yes, you can play with all the teams that were in FIFA WC 2010. But you can only play with those teams in Exhibition and Be a Pro mode. Shame that we can't control them in tournament mode.



thanks for the info.

played darksiders and loving it.

BTW, patched TRU to version 1.1 and now the main menu still lags but once I load or resume the game play and if I go back to the main menu while playing the game ( by pressing Esc button ) the main menu lags mo more.


----------



## sourav143 (Oct 9, 2010)

Company Of Heroes & FIFA


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2010)

What is TRU?????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2010)

^ Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

@topgear: now after patching does the game lags while playing....(not in game)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm is some one here playing TRU ??


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The NTSC-U version, which is as useless to the PAL console owners, as the dead cat lying next to my porch.



Ethan are you people playing L4D2 multiplayer these days ..... I have started playing it again and I was hoping if you can shed some light on my query ....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 9, 2010)

Quake III Arena (CPMA Mod)...   

and mad about Diablo III release...   :C_evil:


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2010)

Ally, Talking about Multiplayer, When will we resume our Borderlands?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Ethan are you people playing L4D2 multiplayer these days ..... I have started playing it again and I was hoping if you can shed some light on my query ....


Not at the moment Sam. The last online game that we were dedicatedly following was Borderlands and now, even that seems to be in a slump. I still have L4D2, so perhaps I could try and get the latest DLC, then perhaps we could do an online session for it. What's say? 

BTW what was that query you talked about? 



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Ally, Talking about Multiplayer, When will we resume our Borderlands?


I'm always ready, I didn't get a holler from any of you, so I assumed everyone was busy in their own work.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 9, 2010)

Playing Enslaved, there seems to be certain lag when you move the monkey


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2010)

reached chapter 3 in black mirror 2
the story is getting interesting day by day
its sad that the main character's mom is dead....tch....poor kid..
and the mystery about Willow Creek is getting seriously scary


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Not at the moment Sam. The last online game that we were dedicatedly following was Borderlands and now, even that seems to be in a slump. I still have L4D2, so perhaps I could try and get the latest DLC, then perhaps we could do an online session for it. What's say?



I would love to man, both me and my bro would join. My query was regarding the updates and patches. There are loads of updates and patches launched since I last played the game, and it seems..... that to get more servers you need those patches. But I am horribly confused with which one to go for and in which sequence, I would also love to learn how to launch my own server, as many a times it just me and my bro who wants to have a go at the game, but I cant seem to find how to host a game. 

PS :: Is it possible for you to PM me your gtalk ID, as that would make easier for me to communicate with you, in case of help setting up the game ...


----------



## animesh.singhgautam (Oct 10, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> want to play nfs mw with me?



are u really challenging openly????
I have completed this game 14 times(from last september).... the 14th one was completed on 8th oct.

regarding other games, i love all fps, rts and racing games...
the loved ones:-
DELTA FORCE 2,3
NFSMW, NFS carbon, BLUR
COUNTER STRIKE, CALL OF DUTY4 MW, IGI-2
TIME SHIFT, QUAKE, JUST CAUSE
:


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2010)

^^ why are you laughing so much ?? they are some of the oldest ( except BLuR ) games.

Try Crysis and  Fallout 3 - realize what the mix of a FPS and CRPG game can bring - A great experience of gaming for all time and you will be amazed for sure. 

BTW, what's your favorite RTS game - you have not mentioned a single name of any RTS game.



piyush120290 said:


> reached chapter 3 in black mirror 2
> the story is getting interesting day by day
> its sad that the main character's mom is dead....tch....poor kid..
> and the mystery about Willow Creek is getting seriously scary



are there any kind of combat in this game ??

BTW, have you found all the chems and mixtured them in the lab - I'm talking about Amensia.



damngoodman999 said:


> Hmm is some one here playing TRU ??



I thought of playing TRU continuously but now playing darksiders more.



KaranTh85 said:


> @topgear: now after patching does the game lags while playing....(not in game)



The game lags no more while playing and it was not lagging even before - I only patched the game to fix the menu lagging issue and it's fixed now.

BTW, on Darksiders I've gained fly ability ( supernatural wings ! ) but it's just too much tedious to open those wings - is there any other way to open those wings instead of pressing space button 3 times and are there any option to change video quality settings of this game ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I would love to man, both me and my bro would join. My query was regarding the updates and patches. There are loads of updates and patches launched since I last played the game, and it seems..... that to get more servers you need those patches. But I am horribly confused with which one to go for and in which sequence, I would also love to learn how to launch my own server, as many a times it just me and my bro who wants to have a go at the game, but I cant seem to find how to host a game.
> 
> PS :: Is it possible for you to PM me your gtalk ID, as that would make easier for me to communicate with you, in case of help setting up the game ...


I have been out of touch with the latest patches myself. Our general rule was to keep the patch same. For example, if I was on V1.2, then everyone else would update to V1.2. Anything higher/lower than that for anyone would results in a connection error for that person. So we didn't keep adding all the unnecessary patches, just the ones which were required to play the game properly. I suggest you get the latest DLC as applying that would commonly update your game to the latest version. As far as hosting your server goes, there are different ways by which you can do that. I have covered Hamachi tutorial in my L4D Multiplayer thread. If you have a legit steam copy then you can host the server from within the game menu.

I don't ever do Gtalk. I hate the whole application. I have already added you to my Yahoo account. If you have Skype then come online and we can speak directly (mic). Let me know what's feasible for you.

Back to topic:

Completed the first chapter of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow. I'm really impressed with the boss (and mini-boss) fights. The initial levels were a bit dull, restricted by invisible walls & raped by a sadistic camera view. Platforming is decent enough and puzzle solving is moderately challenging. Graphics are gorgeous for a console title and the OST is, without a shadow of a doubt, amazing. Combat system has room for growth once you start unlocking the skills set and upgrading the Combat Cross (Gabriel's Chain Whip). Love the whole menu style which flips through the pages of a book. It's extremely comprehensive & detailed, when it comes to maintaining a record of all your scrolls, character/enemy info, combat upgrades etc. Voice acting is done pretty well, however, I think Gabriel's voice actor is either Scottish or Irish, as he seems to sport this thick accent which I sometimes fail to grasp. Thank god for subs. I can confirm the 360 version does have minor frame rate issues when it renders heavy lighting & weather effects. You can easily make out that it's not running at 30fps, but rather 22fps. I hope the latter areas are more promise and sport wider range of enemies.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2010)

Halfway through the last chapter in Resistance 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2010)

^ Boss Fights in that game just wowed me.

@ally, hey. Every one is telling the same.Gaurav said the same to me. I told the same to Gaurav. Lets get back on Tuesday. Thats when gaurav returns from this little trip of His'
Looks like I'm the glu which holdes the social life of this gang together 

Btw, getting LP2. *excited*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2010)

The boss fights are pretty damn awesome in Resistance 2. Almost like GOW bosses just BIGGER sometimes !(you wanna duel with me GOW fanboys, come on).


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2010)

I have installed fifa 11 and it lags a lot....i tried reducing the visual settings but no change. Is it too heavy for R5770 1gb or what?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2010)

Enslaved is awesome. On Chapter 5.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2010)

topgear said:


> are there any kind of combat in this game ??
> 
> BTW, have you found all the chems and mixtured them in the lab - I'm talking about Amensia.


till now there is no combat.....

and regarding amnesia i haven't found the calamine...i think.....
i ran out of oil and only 2/3 tinderbox are left

what can u expect now


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 10, 2010)

completed darksiders...the game was really good....a must play for everyone...isn't anyone else playing it?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have been out of touch with the latest patches myself. Our general rule was to keep the patch same. For example, if I was on V1.2, then everyone else would update to V1.2. Anything higher/lower than that for anyone would results in a connection error for that person. So we didn't keep adding all the unnecessary patches, just the ones which were required to play the game properly. I suggest you get the latest DLC as applying that would commonly update your game to the latest version. As far as hosting your server goes, there are different ways by which you can do that. I have covered Hamachi tutorial in my L4D Multiplayer thread. If you have a legit steam copy then you can host the server from within the game menu.
> 
> I don't ever do Gtalk. I hate the whole application. I have already added you to my Yahoo account. If you have Skype then come online and we can speak directly (mic). Let me know what's feasible for you.



Well I am not playing on himachi, but on Tunngle. I have downloaded the latest patches, let see if they work. The only reason for gtalk was to be able to co ordinate, instead of communicating on forum. Anyway I am ok with skype, motive is to be able to communicate, what ever be the means. I had to create a new user for skype (as I have never used it), so you can add me there. User ID is same .... "sam9s" . In the mean time I will try to impose the updates and see if all goes well ...... catch you on sky pe soon ....

ps: BTW whats ur ID for skype


----------



## prakhar18 (Oct 11, 2010)

FIFA 11 on PS3


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2010)

abhidev said:


> I have installed fifa 11 and it lags a lot....i tried reducing the visual settings but no change. Is it too heavy for R5770 1gb or what?



so it's lags that much ?



piyush120290 said:


> till now there is no combat.....
> 
> and regarding amnesia i haven't found the calamine...i think.....
> i ran out of oil and only 2/3 tinderbox are left
> ...



I've always saved around 8-10 tinderboxes and lots of oil.



himadri_sm said:


> completed darksiders...the game was really good....a must play for everyone...isn't anyone else playing it?



I'm playing it - now on the part where I've to defeat at-least 5 enemies on the air - it's like a arena challenge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

currently playing COD5..awesome graphics.....harder than COD 4



himadri_sm said:


> completed darksiders...the game was really good....a must play for everyone...isn't anyone else playing it?



is this for PC???


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 11, 2010)

Google


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 11, 2010)

@karan, Yup. It was released for PC last month. 

@ dinjo, GOOGLE = 5 words. "YES" =3 words


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

abhidev said:


> I have installed fifa 11 and it lags a lot....i tried reducing the visual settings but no change. Is it too heavy for R5770 1gb or what?



check the system requirement for FIFA 2011....& also official patch


----------



## systechsolution (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Am A Hardcore Gamer Of Counter Strike 1.6...
My Clan Tag 

*$U>!<$aggi>!<U$*​


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @karan, yup. It was released for pc last month.
> 
> @ dinjo, google = 5 words. "yes" =3 words


learning curve.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright here's two random words from me - Drop Dead! Ain't that the trend? Toss out a couple of random words and go?


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2010)

Now on Twilight Cathedral in Darksiders


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2010)

installing *GTA 4* again
just love it


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 12, 2010)

completed POP:forgotten sands.

average 6/10. background music editing is superb though.

thinking of buying split/second. is it worth the money?????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> completed POP:forgotten sands.


is the game buggy...i've heard issues with doors not opening....




arpanmukherjee1 said:


> thinking of buying split/second. is it worth the money?????


yes..also consider BLUR


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 12, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is the game buggy...i've heard issues with doors not opening....



the game requires internet whenever it is played. did not encounter any such issue.



KaranTh85 said:


> yes..also consider BLUR



thanks.. will look 4 it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 12, 2010)

I got those even I was playing with a Legit copy. It really had issues with doors


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2010)

played gta 4 for around 2hrs
still couldnt find any armor
and smg cost too much in start


----------



## aytus (Oct 12, 2010)

completed starcraft 2. Mostly done wid Mafia 2 too.  Next in line fifa, and darksiders.  .. so guys, can some clan member invite me to some MP games ur on right now?


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

It is finally the time to split up the discussion into multiple threads like we used to have i.e. lengthy posts going under the respective thread of the particular game.

I'm very serious. This thread actually beats the purpose of having a Gaming forum.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

for new games you should really create a new thread to discuss about that game but people who are playing old games should post in "Game you are currently addicted with" section.

this rule can be set as this - all games released/will be releasing on current year/next year ( say on 2010 or 2011 ) should be discussed using separate threads.

But games released previous years ( say on 2009 or even before ) should be discussed on Game you are currently addicted with" as before.

Some exceptions can be made for games CRPG like - fallout 3, ME2, Dragon Age Origins, The witcher, Neverwinter Nights 2 etc and I think CRPG games should always be discussed creating a separate thread as they are very huge and there's plenty of topic to discuss about them.

*Guys post your suggestion in here :*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/132803-we-going-under-revamp.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 13, 2010)

So we are going IVG way


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> So we are going IVG way


This section was always like that before everyone decided to be lazy and make this a Free-for-all thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

well.. well. who has been promoted from mod to admin now!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> completed darksiders...the game was really good....a must play for everyone...isn't anyone else playing it?



is the gameplay good..my frnd told me dat gameplay is not good....& 
issues with camera angle ???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

There aren't any probs with Camera angles. Even when locked on to a enemy. 

Gameplay not good? It is heavily inspired from God of War(who are we kiddin here?), Portal. But that doesn't mean that the gameplay is not good. It is very good, indeed. 

Hack 'n Slash games don't come that often to PC. Only decent Hack 'n Slash games we PC gamers had was Prince of Persia, Devil May Cry, Soul Reaver. Although Puzzles does not make you to scratch your head.. and the combat system is not as deep as DMC4.. I strongly feel that it is superior than DMC4. 

Verdict: If you even remotely feel that you have a thing for Hack 'n Slash, Adventure. Pick this one up. Else, you will be missing game for which there are no alternatives.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> There aren't any probs with Camera angles. Even when locked on to a enemy.
> 
> Gameplay not good? It is heavily inspired from God of War(who are we kiddin here?), Portal. But that doesn't mean that the gameplay is not good. It is very good, indeed.
> 
> ...


hmm..then let me check it in youtube....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've kinda become a veteran BC2 player. Sh*t, 'cause of that game, I ain't playin' other games! I didn't even play Mafia 2!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 13, 2010)

Completed *Kane and Lynch 2*, and as I said one of the most heavy bullet ballet action filled games I have played, after maybe stranglehold. Fights are toooo gruesome (assuming with difficulty level HARD), the aiming precision is kept too precise to be effective and that makes the game really challenging. And there are loads and loads and loads of people to kill out there and after the battle there would be more body count than any of the John Woo movie .... . I for one enjoyed this game. Make sure you have a good DPI mouse or better a gaming mouse to be able to effectively and quickly aim and kill ........

Next I will probably start off with DEAD RISING 2, seems to be good, though I doubt it would be better than Left 4 Dead 2, but let see, if it holds interest for me else would start with MAFIA II or may be Just Cause 2 .......grrrrr lots of games in the list to complete .......


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone seen the Duke Nukem Forever gameplay video? I liked it. Gory and funny. Will post the link in the Gaming News Channel.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2010)

devil may cry 4


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

Started playing Silent Hill 3.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Topgear!!
when did you join the elite club?
i just noticed your Username has turned green  
Congrats buddy!!

Playing Devil May Cry 3 SE
the controls are damn tough
the character movements are all loopy on the gamepad
but real fun to play when surrounded by jailors
i just bang every keys on the pad and Voila!
but get stuck when moving from one point to another


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Addicted to Virtua Tennis. Fun game!


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

I've tried that and played it for 30 mins with keybaord.



funkysourav said:


> Wow Topgear!!
> when did you join the elite club?
> i just noticed your Username has turned green
> Congrats buddy!!
> ...



thanks buddy 

BTW, played prince of persia warrior within but I'm not able control the camera with mouse ie I'm not able to move the camera using mouse - is there any way to do it ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 18, 2010)

y not use controller


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

completed 30% of GTA 4 so far

mission attempts-57
mission passed-40
mission failed-17
times died-5
times busted-2
saves made-11
people killed-303

currently stuck on -"Undress To Kill" mission


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Seen the DMC5 trailer...damn awesome....graphics & gameplay...(hope it is for PC also)
My Name is Dante.....lolz......



topgear said:


> BTW, played prince of persia warrior within but I'm not able control the camera with mouse ie I'm not able to move the camera using mouse - is there any way to do it ?


i had the same problem...so i ditched the mouse & completed the game on 
keyboard....also done the same for POP:TT
u can try dat & u will love the keyboard.....lolz

Now Playing Crysis..the bAAP of all graphics.....maximum strength,max speed,
etc..hmmm is there ability of camouflage....


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> Started playing Silent Hill 3.



It wasn't a nightmare, or was it ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

^^  I'm not very sure about what exactly you wanted to mean ?

gameplay is good enough using PS2 clone gamepads but another irritating point is I've quick saved the game progress ( I've not manually saved even for one time ). Now when I started the game for the 2nd time there was no save file to load or any continue option - so I've to start the game from the scratch again and this time I'll save on save slots manually and will completely ditch the quick save option.



NIGHTMARE said:


> y not use controller



Tried configuring PS2 clone gamepads but it was a pain in a**.

BTW, yesterday found this one : Prince of Persia: Warrior Within/Controls ? StrategyWiki, the free strategy guide and walkthrough wiki

will try reconfiguring using these settings.



KaranTh85 said:


> Seen the DMC5 trailer...damn awesome....graphics & gameplay...(hope it is for PC also)
> My Name is Dante.....lolz......
> 
> 
> ...



If I can't able to configure PS2 clone gamepads using the settings mentioned on the page ( link above ) I will use the old fashoned keybaord ( + mouse ) way.

yep, crysis is still the best looking games ( IMO ).

BTW, I'm now too much excited about the Fallout New vegas.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

will start my *Startcraft Wings Of Liberty* campaign today
any tips for the starter????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> If I can't able to configure PS2 clone gamepads using the settings mentioned on the page ( link above ) I will use the old fashoned keybaord ( + mouse ) way.



keyboard is best for hack&slash games....in POP:WW when u battle with shahdee u have to press left click repeatedly....(when both of ur swords clashes)...dat time keyboard is the best bet to win dat clashing.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^  I'm not very sure about what exactly you wanted to mean ?



I am talking about the prologue. She was in hotel, day dreaming 

Looks like I will have to restart the entire silent hill series just for the sake of a dedicated Silent Hill thread and people interested to experience the town of silent hill.

It has some awesome brain storming puzzles too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2010)

@Faun: No doubt about silent hill series....
have u played alone in the dark???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

I think you are kidding! Hack 'n Slash games are supposed to be played with a controller. If you observe carefully... the game hints you to use a analogue controller to experience the game at its best. Navigation will be smooth, and button mashing born on controller  . I mean.. I've played Prince of Persia games on keyboard(all of the games). And Warrior Within.. With a controller and the experience was Fantastic. And, correct me if I am wrong... Thumb can do mashing better than Index finger.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2010)

guys

in the prince of persia forgotten sands' stables part after we talk to malik we have to cross the pole to other side. but when i jump on the pole, the screen becomes blank with stars and prince in between!!. whats this happening? can somebody help?

thanks


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> will start my *Startcraft Wings Of Liberty* campaign today
> any tips for the starter????


Can you please use normal colors


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Can you please use normal colors



no........... 
any tip from ur side Mr. Dinjo Joooooooooooo?


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 19, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Can you please use normal colors


I don't find anything wrong with the colors
Please define "Normal colors"

guys 
is there any way i can configure my keyboard to play Devil May Cry 3?
I have a PS3 Controller clone(some Cheapo chinese company-- "USB")
which is a real PITA to use
the movements are all loopy
i press the left Axis forward--Vergil goes left!! 
the arrow controls are configured for some menu options which are confusing to say the least

aren't there any decent Hack'n'Slash game for normal keyboard mouse users?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Seen the DMC5 trailer...damn awesome....graphics & gameplay...(hope it is for PC also)
> My Name is Dante.....lolz......
> 
> 
> ...



post the link of DMC5 trailer...btw which crysis game hv u installed? I have installed crysis-warhead....i kind of didn't like the concept of that super suit...don't feel like playing....is it the game good...coz this is the first crysis game i'll play...please anyone ...clear my thoughts...whether this game is worth playing??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2010)

abhidev said:


> post the link of DMC5 trailer..


i have seen it on youtube....



abhidev said:


> btw which crysis game hv u installed? I have installed crysis-warhead....i kind of didn't like the concept of that super suit...don't feel like playing....is it the game good...coz this is the first crysis game i'll play...please anyone ...clear my thoughts...whether this game is worth playing??


whaaaat..........
u didn't like crysis....now be ready for some good answers from all crysis lovers...


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 19, 2010)

@funkysourav's

What's wrong with black Normal Font ; BTW its on bold too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

@dinjo, Please don't brag about Colors. If we don't use it what are they for?! He just used for some novelty. 

@abhidev, YouTube - Devil May Cry 5 TGS 10 Announcement Trailer [HD].
And my thoughts were same about Crysis initially. Well, at that time..I didn't had a decent enough rig to pull crysis. But, if you have a decent rig.. keep playing. It is kind of different from normal FPS games.

@funkysourav, thats the classic problem with Clones. Ask me about it. I nearly died searching for solutions that will fix the problem. I faced the same problem was with the Right stick. Off all the solutions, Xpadder worked better. But, Go for X360 controller.. In sreets, it is like 800-900 bucks now. Believe me, it is the best deal.


@Piyush, StarCraft Wiki It is the ultimate online resource. If you want mind chucked details about everything in the game.... get Official Strategy Guide. I think bradygames acquired the right to publish OSG for SC2:WoL


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys
> 
> in the prince of persia forgotten sands' stables part after we talk to malik we have to cross the pole to other side. but when i jump on the pole, the screen becomes blank with stars and prince in between!!. whats this happening? can somebody help?
> 
> thanks



Is that pole supposed to open a door? I think so. This game has serious problems with closed doors. If you can't make it work by restarting the game from last check point. Try dying in different ways. The hellish thing about this FUBARed game is, they completely removed the manual save system. With this amount of bugs crawling.. it is always difficult to survive. and check your PM now.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 19, 2010)

I am playing My borderlands again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2010)

Got Medal of Honor for Xbox 360. Let's see what this one's got to offer.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 19, 2010)

^ Why not playing it on PC ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried shooting off enemies in mid air.
Enemy Hold, max strength, look up, throw, shoot.
Btw, crysis 2 will allow us to use 2 suit powers at once.
I'l be using max stealth to duck in girls' washroom and max speed to jerk off faster.
.
And its funny how a game released 3 years ago challenges graphics card even today.
.
Currently playing world *best* game,'studyin for exam'...


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 19, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> I'l be using max stealth to duck in girls' washroom and max speed to jerk off faster.
> 
> .
> Currently playing world *best* game,'studyin for exam'...


trust me i nearly fell off the chair laughing 
but please try to avoid the "special" kind of jokes here
you don't want to risk an infraction

@vamsi krishna
will the xPadder work on my PS3 controller clone?
'cause i just blew Rs.350 on it
i don't want it to go to waste


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

It will work with most of the controllers. Try it out. It is only 10mb after all.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Is that pole supposed to open a door? I think so. This game has serious problems with closed doors. If you can't make it work by restarting the game from last check point. Try dying in different ways. The hellish thing about this FUBARed game is, they completely removed the manual save system. With this amount of bugs crawling.. it is always difficult to survive. and check your PM now.



the prob has again started after a moment of working fine...help please


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

have you tried applying the special patch i've sent you over th PM?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2010)

abhidev said:


> post the link of DMC5 trailer...btw which crysis game hv u installed? I have installed crysis-warhead....i kind of didn't like the concept of that super suit...don't feel like playing....is it the game good...coz this is the first crysis game i'll play...please anyone ...clear my thoughts...whether this game is worth playing??



First of all, make sure that the game is running at a playable framerate, atleast 25fps...
the game sucks balls if played at 15fps.
and coming to that suit concept, thats the best part of the game, play with it for a while...after half life, i've never found any fps as fun as crysis.
The weapons(love SCAR!!  ) customization is pretty cool too.
the only thing that pissed me off was the ending, and now for the console b!tches, crytek screwed up crysis 2 too. three years later my balls!..what the hell has happened to the alien ship!? (


----------



## Neuron (Oct 19, 2010)

Plants vs Zombies.Way too addictive.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> Has anyone tried shooting off enemies in mid air.
> Enemy Hold, max strength, look up, throw, shoot.
> Btw, crysis 2 will allow us to use 2 suit powers at once.
> I'l be using max stealth to duck in girls' washroom and max speed to jerk off faster.
> ...



oooooosum man...........
we should have a thread for these kinda jokes.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> I don't find anything wrong with the colors
> Please define "Normal colors"
> 
> guys
> ...


the controls are 
i,o,p
j,k,l and arrows keys


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 20, 2010)

playing godfather 2, but it is not as impressive as GTA 4.
And everybody said crysis is the ultimate game to play. It did,nt impressed me though. 

Waiting for fallout vegas


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> playing godfather 2, but it is not as impressive as GTA 4.
> And everybody said crysis is the ultimate game to play. It did,nt impressed me though.
> 
> Waiting for fallout vegas



Agree with you but the thing is, Crysis and Crysis Warhead are the ultimate games to test your rig. They are the best looking games till date and the most taxing too so people use it to test their rigs. Otherwise the gameplay is not that 'ultimate'. Me too waiting for New Vegas .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Is that pole supposed to open a door? I think so. This game has serious problems with closed doors. If you can't make it work by restarting the game from last check point. Try dying in different ways. The hellish thing about this FUBARed game is, they completely removed the manual save system. With this amount of bugs crawling.. it is always difficult to survive. and check your PM now.



If there is a problem with doors opening..then reduce the difficulty level and then doors will open.Even i faced the same problems, i reduced the difficulty level and it worked. try it and let me know if it worked for u.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> i have seen it on youtube....
> 
> 
> whaaaat..........
> u didn't like crysis....now be ready for some good answers from all crysis lovers...



well i started playing it a bit...the gameplay is not that impressive but the graphics are great...well will play a bit more before judging it...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2010)

abhidev said:


> If there is a problem with doors opening..then reduce the difficulty level and then doors will open.Even i faced the same problems, i reduced the difficulty level and it worked. try it and let me know if it worked for u.



I am not playing the game now. I played it when it was released. And, I did nothing, just restarted the game from last checkpoint.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey DMC5 has new character.....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 20, 2010)

played Just Cause 2 on friends comp for 2hrs.

gfx and gameplay just AWESOME...   (MSI GTX470).

but  it was p****** ver.

(wanted to  him.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey DMC5 has new character.....


he is not new..he is the same old Dante..but due to salvation & prison..he has 
become so thin.....& smokin.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 20, 2010)

Got Medal of Honor for PC. Will start today.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2010)

Medal of Honor. One word: Awesome! Yep, much better than MW2.

BTW, when's my barbecue arrivin'? I'm done waitin'.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 20, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Medal of Honor. One word: Awesome! Yep, much better than MW2.
> 
> BTW, when's my barbecue arrivin'? I'm done waitin'.



Gamespot gave it 7.5 ranking.
Video reviewes tell me that multiplayer's not so well lit, as compared to B:BC2.
.
.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2010)

Medal of Honor. Great game.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> have you tried applying the special patch i've sent you over th PM?



i will try now..thanks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2010)

Ethan, hell's that red thing on your name?


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> But i think the moderators here are a little too strict.
> Half my posts get deleted.
> People need to lighten up eh?? My jokes


Your posts are only deleted when they go WAY off-topic. If anything we are, then that is lenient.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2010)

Read the SP preview of AC: B. Darn! That's too epic. Installin' ACII right now. I've kinda forgotten the missions of ACII, thank God. 

*EZIO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 21, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> But i think the moderators here are a little too strict.
> Half my posts get deleted.
> People need to lighten up eh?? My jokes



Moderators here are very liberate. Really.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2010)

*we have separate threads for Medal of Honor and Fallout New Vegas - why not discuss the game there*

*it's feels real bad to tell old members ( with decent amount of post counts ) to post in appropriate threads - they should be role model and other's will learn from them.
*

*@ to all* - * in fact we have separate threads for many new games - so from now on discuss the games only there.*

*keep your beloved forum neat and clean as well as attractive and entertaining.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 21, 2010)

Infact, a mention here about the game we are playing is not bad at all. If mods/admins are against it, i don't see no reason that restrain them from locking the thread.

Lets admit it, as long as the thread is open to discussion, some on other will keep poking the thread.


----------



## bumblee (Oct 21, 2010)

This deepawali have plans to purchase xbox 360  and play following games 

Splinter cell convection 
Bioshock2- Sea of dreams 
Halo3 (Borrowed from a friend)

Looking forward to play 

Crysis 2 in x Box 360


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 21, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ethan, hell's that red thing on your name?



He got promoted to section mod.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Your posts are only deleted when they go WAY off-topic. If anything we are, then that is lenient.



.
.
Yea, i do feel the same. sometimes.
Cause only i know how short time it takes for my butt to get kicked from one forum to another.
So Choosing between getting banned and getting my posts deleted...
I dont think i should be complaning eh?
.
Btw, sorry for my previous comment, it was but a disrespectiful joke. My apologies.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

You are such a nice guy toad_frog09.  



vamsi_krishna said:


> Infact, a mention here about the game we are playing is not bad at all. If mods/admins are against it, i don't see no reason that restrain them from locking the thread.
> 
> Lets admit it, as long as the thread is open to discussion, some on other will keep poking the thread.


This thread will remain open to continue the purpose for which it was created. We aren't really against anything. We just want some organization which was lacking in this forum since years.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Infact, a mention here about the game we are playing is not bad at all. If mods/admins are against it, i don't see no reason that restrain them from locking the thread.
> 
> Lets admit it, as long as the thread is open to discussion, some on other will keep poking the thread.





ico said:


> This thread will remain open to continue the purpose for which it was created. We aren't really against anything. We just want some organization which was lacking in this forum since years.




yep - that's the idea behind it.

a mention of your currently addicted game is not bad as it's the purpose of this thread but discussing a game that we already have a thread for is completely different thing ( and that's why I moved the posts of fallout new vegas ). If we discuss all the games in here this thread will ruin the purpose of other discrete threads created for a particular game.

I've not posted those bold fonts just as a mod to warn you guys but it was posted by me as a request of a gamer to other gamers and members of this forum.

so from now on we should really discuss all the new games on the discrete threads created for them and let's just make it a habit and it's all for good.

BTW, will try to start Silent Hill 3 [PC] for the second time ( after my autosave was not saved ) from today.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2010)

2 hours to Fallout New Vegas. Pretty excited as Fallout 3 was one of my top 10 favorite games of all time .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Vanquish [X360]
Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light [PC] (co-op)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

so i starting to go along well in AMNESIA
but i have to admit that it IS scary
man....it beat the s#1t out of dead space/fear/prey or any game.....just call it


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ well Amensia is scary but if you want to know what really means a scary game you should try Nosferatu - this game is very small ( 1CD ) but it's the most scary game I've ever played till date - if you can just try it out - played it on 2006 though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 23, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas. Damn man, I am again addicted like hell to a game. Got to play it only for an hour yesterday night due to a tight schedule. Have school in 15mins otherwise I had be playing it right now. Awesome game! More or less Fallout 3.5 but hey, nothing was wrong with Fallout 3! The only problem I faced was that the game slows down sometimes (I mean the frame rates). Otherwise it's the good ol' Fallout 3 esque gameplay!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so i starting to go along well in AMNESIA
> but i have to admit that it IS scary
> man....it beat the s#1t out of dead space/fear/prey or any game.....just call it


what scared u in this game..sound effect....???

@topgear: Nosferatu whats the full name of the game....
FPS games r tend to b scary than TPS.....bcoz enemies popout of nowhere....



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently addicted to:
> Vanquish [X360]
> Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light [PC] (co-op)



Damn..mann...u play lots of awesome games..u must have huge library in ur den...
Is Vanquish for PC??


----------



## skippednote (Oct 23, 2010)

Congrats to Ethan Hunt and Top Gear.
Playing GOW 1. Will buy MOH next week.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 23, 2010)

Has anyone played *Chronicles Of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay*?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 23, 2010)

^ I played it. 

@kraran, Vanquish is console exclusive.


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2010)

Mafia Wars


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so i starting to go along well in AMNESIA
> but i have to admit that it IS scary
> man....it beat the s#1t out of dead space/fear/prey or any game.....just call it



I thought dead space was scary. I gotta try this game on my pc. Will have some fun with my 5.3speakers


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 23, 2010)

@vamsi krishna
I am buying this game(original disc) for 200 bucks from a friend tomorrow
is it a good game in your opinion?
@redlof
5.3 speakers?
is it logitech?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

No dude its custom made center subwoofer fused with one creative inspire 2.1 for rear speakers and another creative inspire 2.1 for front two channels. Making it a total of 4 satellites one full range center speaker and 3 subwoofers. My custom subwoofer is of 100w rms power. Rocks the house \m/


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> what scared u in this game..sound effect....???


yeah...
but there's a lot more than that
i cant explain in words but its is Scary than other games that i have tried before


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

another best scary ( survival horror ) game you ( I mean all of you ) must try is Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - this game is way more scary and even more than Amensia - in this game you have fight ( not run and gun style ) real tight and make sure you close all the doors and stay out of the sight of your enemies as much as possible.



KaranTh85 said:


> what scared u in this game..sound effect....???
> 
> @topgear: Nosferatu whats the full name of the game....
> FPS games r tend to b scary than TPS.....bcoz enemies popout of nowhere....
> ...



the full name is Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi - in this game your best weapon is your sword, wooden stick, saving your relatives as much as you can ( it's very important ) and holy water.

_Vanquish_ is for XBOX 360 and PS3 only.



funkysourav said:


> Has anyone played *Chronicles Of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay*?



I've played and completed it 3 years ago.



funkysourav said:


> @vamsi krishna
> I am buying this game(original disc) for 200 bucks from a friend tomorrow
> is it a good game in your opinion?



go ahead and buy it - it's better than The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena - which completely sucks.

actually The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay is the best game in this series.



bassam904 said:


> Congrats to Ethan Hunt and Top Gear.
> Playing GOW 1. Will buy MOH next week.



Thanks buddy 

You are playing GOW on PC or Xbox 360 ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2010)

God of war is a sony playstation exclusive game developed by sony. So no it will never be on xbox and on pc only gow 2 and 1 can be played with pcsx2.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

@topgear
yeah i read an article on this game:CALL OF CH....
overall it was good but only negative point it mentioned was that its textures seemed to be outdated


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2010)

Got Medal of Honor for PC, but still no time to play.  

How's Fallout: New Vegas guys?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

we have a separate discussion thread for this game :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133020-fallout-new-vegas-discusion-thread.html


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> the full name is Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi - in this game your best weapon is your sword, wooden stick, saving your relatives as much as you can ( it's very important ) and holy water.



And the best part is "generating random castle". Everytime, everything will be random. Including the rooms.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 25, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Got Medal of Honor for PC, but still no time to play.
> 
> How's Fallout: New Vegas guys?



If you can't find the time for MOH its impossible to play New Vegas since its a pretty long game


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2010)

Completed *Call of Juarez: Bound in blood*, perfect prequel to an already awesome game. 8/10


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2010)

"Black Ops Leaked for XBOX 360"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2010)

Then I must have it!


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

Faun said:


> And the best part is "generating random castle". Everytime, everything will be random. Including the rooms.



yep, even if you save a relative inside of room and save the game and quit the game. After you load the save file the relative will be vanished from there and you will have to find him/her again. The only and best way is to save a relative and bring him/her back into the sanctuary with you and get a reward and save the game there.

BTW, currently playing Fallout New Vegas and addicted to it. It's like the strongest addictive drug for my gaming passion


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 26, 2010)

bassam 
It isn't leaked it was fake


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 26, 2010)

Played Fallout New Vegas for 4 hours straight yesterday!


----------



## bokilCB22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas.Good expansion for Fallout 3.Loving it


----------



## bokilCB22 (Oct 26, 2010)

YouTube - Mad Mad Mario

watch this.Fastest way to save princess in mario. Too Funny


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2010)

Been playing Smackdown VS Raw 2011 since the last 2 days. Average SvR game. The Story modes are nice but I hate the fact that they removed the GM mode. Will be back to New Vegas by tomorrow.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Oct 31, 2010)

half life 2 !!
and burnout paradise !!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 31, 2010)

Gave up Dante Inferno for Wet and its a bloody romp really enjoying the game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

Ship your copy of DI to to me. 

Now addicted to:-
Red Dead Redemption[ps3] Nailing trophies, only 9 left till platinum
Little Big Planet GOTY [ps3] Awesome game and most amazing soundtrack ever!
Darksiders[pc] At the Dark Throne level. Should be done with it today probably.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2010)

It's me and my Fallout! Don't need nothing now!


----------



## saddy (Oct 31, 2010)

finally manged to activate ED robot  i only need to take it to  scrapyard ..
truly a masterpiece from Bethesda and obsidian. with all and new elements from fallout 3 game .  
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1363/flltnv20101030140146.jpg
*img839.imageshack.us/img839/4223/flltnv20101030001836.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Ship your copy of DI to to me.
> 
> Now addicted to:-
> Red Dead Redemption[ps3] Nailing trophies, only 9 left till platinum
> ...



I'm on 360 , and how the hell were you able to get all those trophies in RDR those were fking tough.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

^ go to PS3 Trophies - Trophy Lists, Trophy Guides & Trophy Cards - PS3Trophies and all your troubles will be automatically solved. 
And if you need help with mp trophies, just say and join me. Will be rdr-ing all week. And feel free to ask me. I can help give advise on those i've earned myself.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Ops finally out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Siren: Blood Curse [PS3]. This game can be called the Alan Wake of PS3, or even better.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Currently playing tekken6 on psp.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2010)

saddy said:


> finally manged to activate ED robot  i only need to take it to  scrapyard ..
> truly a masterpiece from Bethesda and obsidian. with all and new elements from fallout 3 game .



Which game is this....looks good


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Which game is this....looks good



I guess its Fallout Vegas.....


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 1, 2010)

Playing FIFA 11.They changed it to PES style.Gameplay is improved but graphics isnt.Player movements and control are so good.Playing with keyboard will be too difficult as they have changed conrols for the joystick.The older skill moves cant be performed with keyboard.Graphics may have improved but its taking too much resources.Frames drop in replays and in some camera angles.But PES 10 gives good graphics and fluid frame rates with much lower resources.(yet to play PES11)


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2010)

Started playing Medal of Honor ( though I don't think I can give it much time bcoz of new vegas ).


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2010)

@topgear:have u completed TRU????

u all gamers play more than 1 game at a time....
but i generally dnt do it...i'll either uninstall it(if not good) or play it till the very end
no matter what awesome game is there on other DVD.....
so my mantra...install only 1 game @ a time.....dont mess it with others.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2010)

ICO (PS2). Playing with PCSX2 emulator. There is nothing like this game.


----------



## akhil333 (Nov 2, 2010)

God of war2 and just cause....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Finished Darksiders last sunday. 9/10 from me.
New addiction:-
Lost Planet 2


----------



## official (Nov 3, 2010)

Finished Fallout New Vegas...it is indeed brilliant game xcept the few freezes and game bugs.. now i'll try mods..dunno wen COD black ops comes out 4 PC...will definately try that one..


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @topgear:have u completed TRU????
> 
> u all gamers play more than 1 game at a time....
> but i generally dnt do it...i'll either uninstall it(if not good) or play it till the very end
> ...



No buddy - currently just too much addicted to New vegas.

BTW, That's a great habit of yours to install and play one game at a time till the very end - I admire this.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 3, 2010)

i also play one game at a time..only after completing it, i move on to the next.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 3, 2010)

Stucked in Wet one of the level is quite difficult just can't pass through.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, That's a great habit of yours to install and play one game at a time till the very end - I admire this.



thanx for the admiration...
my brains dont have a core-i5/i7 processor dats y i dnt handle multi-tasking(gaming).....
may be intel guys will work on human brains proccy.....after 50yrs from now...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2010)

007: Blood Stone is out. I'm so freakin' psyched!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> may be intel guys will work on human brains proccy.....after 50yrs from now...



yes... and hard disk and ram...  so we can play games while sitting in boring lecture(s) in class


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2010)

Playing Batman Arkham Asylum right now. Will start with Blood Stone tonight. Also gotta play MoH and Shank.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2010)

^changed your name to hide your age huh? 

Gonna finish the ending S sequence of Dead Rising 2 today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2010)

Yakuza:Of The End is superb.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^changed your name to hide your age huh?


 You can say that, but too many numbers in the username just seemed stupid.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> thanx for the admiration...
> my brains dont have a core-i5/i7 processor dats y i dnt handle multi-tasking(gaming).....
> may be intel guys will work on human brains proccy.....after 50yrs from now...



if that comes to market someday even at that time we would get two choices :

AMD or Intel and to make us more visually appealing we would get two outfit choice AMD ( ATI ) or Nvidia ?

BTW, how is the game overlord - I heard it's a game full of fun.


----------



## saddy (Nov 4, 2010)

Does someone here know what type of game WITCHER  is .? thinking of getting that one after i complete fallout NV.can someone shed some light and tell about this game? is it good or bad ..i m confused about it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

saddy said:


> Does someone here know what type of game WITCHER  is .? thinking of getting that one after i complete fallout NV.can someone shed some light and tell about this game? is it good or bad ..i m confused about it.


search at gamespot.com 
They give nice reviews

I'm playing micropool touch on s60 v5 nokia5233


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2010)

saddy said:


> Does someone here know what type of game WITCHER  is .? thinking of getting that one after i complete fallout NV.can someone shed some light and tell about this game? is it good or bad ..i m confused about it.



It is a great game. With fantastic story and narration. Some might complain about combat system.. but I think it is innovative. If you are a RPG fan, you should play this game.

If you are thinking about getting the game, get Enhanced Edition.. it fixes hundreds of bugs, shortens loading screens and plenty of added content.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2010)

007: Blood Stone [PC]
Batman Arkham Asylum [PC]


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 4, 2010)

playing medal of honor>bbbbooooorrrrrringg & it really s*cks>i could rather by lost planet2.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

saddy said:


> Does someone here know what type of game WITCHER  is .? thinking of getting that one after i complete fallout NV.can someone shed some light and tell about this game? is it good or bad ..i m confused about it.





vamsi_krishna said:


> It is a great game. With fantastic story and narration. Some might complain about combat system.. but I think it is innovative. If you are a RPG fan, you should play this game.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting the game, get Enhanced Edition.. it fixes hundreds of bugs, shortens loading screens and plenty of added content.



I've played it a little till the part where you have to make some kind of potion for Triss Merigold.

As vamsi has told get the Enhanced Edition and don't forget to update it to the version 1.5 - it will fix all the bugs in Enhanced edition and will also removes disc check - so you will be able to play it without inserting the disc.

BTW, the combat system in The Witcher is a bit weird ( IMO ) and there's mod which claimed to totally change the combat system in the game.

The mod is called FCR ( Full Combat Rebalance ) and can be found on moddb.com - I've got it but have not tried it yet.

So if you are going to start the game try with the FCR mod if possible.


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Batman Arkham Asylum
*
It's a wonderful game with lots o' styles. Fighting with armed enemies are the best...


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 6, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> 007: Blood Stone [PC]
> Batman Arkham Asylum [PC]



Played Arkham, I loved the game
But how is Blood stone. I never saw the Game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2010)

^
That is because the game came out just a couple of days back. It's fast-paced, fun and well, more fun. You should try it. It has got everything, car chases, fist fights, shooting, platforming. Total blast!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 6, 2010)

Urban Terror!


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

just played overlord for an hour and this game is very funny yet challenging and addictive - you guys should try this one out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2010)

Finished Reach last night, the best halo campaign for me till date(not sure abt ODST, never played it  ).


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 6, 2010)

Burnout Paradise and Fifa 11


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2010)

WTH? I guess my leisure has come to an end. Visiting this forum only once a week!  I wish it was like yesteryear, visiting once an hour.

Can't wait to get my hands on New Vegas and Vietnam.

*NOMA... err.... ALCATRAZ!!!!!!*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Good to see ya again mate. Been so long.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 7, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> That is because the game came out just a couple of days back. It's fast-paced, fun and well, more fun. You should try it. It has got everything, car chases, fist fights, shooting, platforming. Total blast!



Well I think i will try to find it, looks promising in vedios. U know my game genre is racing and fps


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah geek was missing for few days , he is probably back since Ezio is coming in few days


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2010)

Got Black Ops but continuing with New Vegas.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 7, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Good to see ya again mate. Been so long.



Gee, thanks.



dinjo_jo said:


> Yeah geek was missing for few days , he is probably back since Ezio is coming in few days



Yep.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2010)

Finished playing Blood Stone 007, took 9 hours in Agent mode. Short game but I like it except it's horrible graphics.
Needless to say, keenly waiting for COD Black OPS, just 24 hours to go....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2010)

Nothing. Not a thing. Waiting for Black Ops PC version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2010)

when is the release date of COD:black ops (pc)
Completed COD:WaW.....awesome game.....naazi lovers shud play this once.....
well anybody played the zombie level....of this game...freaking show....& very tough
i managed to survive around 10 rounds.....though died several times to get to the 10th round practice,practice & practice.....

Currently Playing Crysis....OMG the Baap of all graphics settings all high @4x AA...getting
55fps.....
what a game maan....superb stealth killing......maximum armor,max strength,max speed,cloak engaged..& weapon modding....what else u need.....

the korean soldiers r crying like mad...what my bullet shoot them from no-where....hahaha


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> when is the release date of COD:black ops (pc)
> Completed COD:WaW.....awesome game.....naazi lovers shud play this once.....
> well anybody played the zombie level....of this game...freaking show....& very tough
> i managed to survive around 10 rounds.....though died several times to get to the 10th round practice,practice & practice.....
> ...


Your getting 55 FPS in crysis with 4xaa?? What resolution and setting are you playing at?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL..Crysis @ 4xaa and 55FPS on 5770.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2010)

@tkin: 1024*768


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2010)

L.A. Noire trailer coming on 11 November


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2010)

I almost thought that they canceled it  

eagerly waiting for it


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @tkin: 1024*768



*faints*


----------



## Anish (Nov 9, 2010)

Command and conquer red alert 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Currently Playing Crysis....OMG the Baap of all graphics settings all high @4x AA...getting
> 55fps.....
> what a game maan....superb stealth killing......maximum armor,max strength,max speed,cloak engaged..& weapon modding....what else u need.....
> 
> the korean soldiers r crying like mad...what my bullet shoot them from no-where....hahaha



Aww, sh*t! Playin' Crysis again.

Erm... no, currently addicted to Fallout: New Vegas. Darn that game's better than F3. The new combat mechanics especially the iron sights make it a better FPS-like. Any good mods, cousin?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
Shank [PC] [SP and co-op]
Siren: Blood Curse [PS3] 

Need to complete Black Ops by this weekend and make way for Ezio to come in. Once Brotherhood is out, all other games get sidelined.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Nothing. Not a thing. Waiting for Black Ops PC version.



What the hell man? I remember you sayin' "currently addicted to MW2!". A year has passed? Aww, no. I need to go to 2009.  What the ef's goin' on with this world? This sucks.

@Etjan: Darn! Not again. Me enjoyin' the sh*t outta Ezio after y'all have enjoyed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What the hell man? I remember you sayin' "currently addicted to MW2!". A year has passed? Aww, no. I need to go to 2009.  What the ef's goin' on with this world? This sucks.(



Nice to see you too. 

Tomorrow shall mark my epic journey...ah fudge it. I'm getting Black Ops. Will start it tomorrow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What the hell man? I remember you sayin' "currently addicted to MW2!". A year has passed? Aww, no. I need to go to 2009.  What the ef's goin' on with this world? This sucks.
> 
> @Etjan: Darn! Not again. Me enjoyin' the sh*t outta Ezio after y'all have enjoyed.



you made ezio sound like a prostitute


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Etjan: Darn! Not again. Me enjoyin' the sh*t outta Ezio after y'all have enjoyed.


Look on the bright side, when Brotherhood is announced for the PC, you'll welcome Ezio and his clan with your spanking new 5850. 

We are merely console peasants.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Aww, sh*t! Playin' Crysis again.


this is my 1st time playin crysis not again....
& yes im getting 55fps.....@4xAA,every other setting @High(not very High),resolution 1024*768(CRT).......


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> you made ezio sound like a prostitute


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> you made ezio sound like a prostitute



Whathf..?! Darn man!


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

yep, this line explains all :



> Me enjoyin' the sh*t outta Ezio after y'all have enjoyed


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

Reached destroyer level in tekken6 with asuka. Its getting damn difficult now.


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

MAFIA 2  ending was a let down 
F1 2010   ...if only the 50 lap races cud be saved and continued  ;(


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

daemonix said:


> MAFIA 2  ending was a let down
> F1 2010   ...if only the 50 lap races cud be saved and continued  ;(



lol how do you manage 50laps? Btw how are the physics and graphics of this game. Is it playbale with keyboard or do you need a wheel?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Reached destroyer level in tekken6 with asuka. Its getting damn difficult now.


Which console are you playing it on?


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What the hell man? I remember you sayin' "currently addicted to MW2!". A year has passed? Aww, no. I need to go to 2009.  What the ef's goin' on with this world? This sucks.
> 
> @Etjan: Darn! Not again. Me enjoyin' the sh*t outta Ezio after y'all have enjoyed.


ahh, my eyes.....my eyes,
darn it, I can never look at ezio in the same way again


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which console are you playing it on?



Playing it on PSP
though I've played it on PS3 too but that was at a gaming arcade.

I practice on psp and beat my friends at the arcade.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Playing it on PSP
> though I've played it on PS3 too but that was at a gaming arcade.
> 
> I practice on psp and beat my friends at the arcade.



thats really clever of u


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 11, 2010)

Was expecting Ezio tonight didn't showed up , waiting for tonight


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thats really clever of u



there is actually a downside to it since the buttons on the psp are fairly close to each other and so making combos is quite easy but on the dual shock3 controller the buttons are a bit further apart and you really need to move your thumb on the action keys to make the right combo.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Was expecting Ezio tonight didn't showed up , waiting for tonight


Ezio is a silent assassin, you won't see him coming untill, BOOM, headshot(or shot somewhere else, I always knew that those hidden blades have other purposes  )


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> Ezio is a silent assassin, you won't see him coming untill, BOOM, headshot(or shot somewhere else, I always knew that those hidden blades have other purposes  )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops has been acquired. Too bad I have an exam tomorrow. Will play only for an hour today.


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

Played moh for sometime today, ...meh

On the other hand getting darksiders in a few days, gonna play after the exam.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2010)

^darksiders is awesome and long. With hard collectables, the kind of game you love


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2010)

What the hell y'all doin'? You people know that I won't make Ezio a pros...., he's like my goddarn brother! Shame on you people. Lolz.

Darksiders any good compared to New Vegas?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

what the hell is wrong with you! Of course both of them deals with post apocalyptic world! but wanna compare Darksiders with Vegas!


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

Gollum said:


> lol how do you manage 50laps? Btw how are the physics and graphics of this game. Is it playbale with keyboard or do you need a wheel?






physics and graphics are top grade..  ...wen it rains... it just feels awesome.. par it gets kinda frustrating after 30 laps or so.. and add to that i didnt know abt the F12 thing until very recently (where u can roll back time )...

with traction control on..its very much playable with a keyboard... but i play with a gamepad ..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

daemonix said:


> physics and graphics are top grade..  ...wen it rains... it just feels awesome.. par it gets kinda frustrating after 30 laps or so.. and add to that i didnt know abt the F12 thing until very recently (where u can roll back time )...
> 
> with traction control on..its very much playable with a keyboard... but i play with a gamepad ..


i played f1 on psp and it was kinda cool. Especially the first person view.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

Playing a lot of F1 2010 and FIFA 11 these days


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2010)

Any PS3 user got Killzone 3 Beta invite. I got mine. Will download the game tonight. Will post feedback later


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 11, 2010)

i am a crytek fan i have played all the series of crysis

and now i am playing need for speed online. i have all the collection of NFS


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> what the hell is wrong with you! Of course both of them deals with post apocalyptic world! but wanna compare Darksiders with Vegas!



Sh*t! The gameplay? Story? Open-world-ness? Weapons? Graphics?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2010)

kbharathb said:


> i am a crytek fan i have played all the series of crysis


NVIDIAGeek says Hi to you. He too worships Crysis, Nomad, Crytek, Cryengine, Cryengine 2 and oh EZIO! 

Geek, it seems you have company out here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

people these days...! Before there were fans for games, then it evolved into fans for sagas, series.. and finally whole platform. These days, fans for even developers, Engies. We are evolving.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sh*t! The gameplay? Story? Open-world-ness? Weapons? Graphics?



yea.. compare, Linearity with Open world, Sci-fi with Myth, Third person action with First person shooting. swords with hunter rifles, Spells with Grenades, 10 hit combos with head shots, Cathedrals with casinos, Horses with jeeps, Gods with Ghouls, Demons with Goths.

Good god! you are impossible.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2010)

^It's ugly then. 

I worship devs. 'cause they were the one who made me worship a game. I worship engines 'cause it made a game worth worshippin'. So, there ye go.  

@Etjan: Buddy, you've kinda become my close reality friend.  And yeah, that guy, I wish that he'll visit this forum more. 

*Ezio Auditore rules!!* Altaïr sucks  *NOMAD FOREVAAHH!!!*

*coughs* ........ *clears throat*


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It's ugly then.
> 
> I worship devs. 'cause they were the one who made me worship a game. I worship engines 'cause it made a game worth worshippin'. So, there ye go.
> 
> ...


That guy ........*faints*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*runs*

**comes back again and whispers...Love the game, Developers can use more Support(purchasing the game) than Love**

*runs away again*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 12, 2010)

Ezio still hasn't shown up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2010)

I m on Last Level of Crysis(Boss fight) & its hanging.....i dnt knw y cant play in this condidtion.....setting r now in medium....from high & 2xAA but no change still hanging.....
what 2 do now??????


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I m on Last Level of Crysis(Boss fight) & its hanging.....i dnt knw y cant play in this condidtion.....setting r now in medium....from high & 2xAA but no change still hanging.....
> what 2 do now??????


Drop the aa, even I play at 1680x1050 no aa all times, try decreasing the shaders, that level is the most stressing among all.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

Playing Batman: Arkham Asylum on the Batcomputer. The 15 feet screen really does make you feel you're in the game!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I m on Last Level of Crysis(Boss fight) & its hanging.....i dnt knw y cant play in this condidtion.....setting r now in medium....from high & 2xAA but no change still hanging.....
> what 2 do now??????



That level is pretty nasty. Cranking down is the only way to get the FPS up. So, completely reduce AA, and reduce the resolution.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

Played Call of Duty Black Ops for a couple of hours. It's okay if you don't have a life but doesn't let you beat your enemies to a pulp with your bare hands. I like it that way.

The Night vision goggles just don't match up to the quality and functionality of the ones Wayne Tech manufactures. Treyarch, pretty mediocre stuff.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

The_Dork_Knight said:


> Played Call of Duty Black Ops for a couple of hours. It's okay if you don't have a life but doesn't let you beat your enemies to a pulp with your bare hands. I like it that way.
> 
> The Night vision goggles just don't match up to the quality and functionality of the ones Wayne Tech manufactures. Treyarch, pretty mediocre stuff.


pc or xbox? Multiplayer or single?


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

As I said, I play games on my Batcomputer. Multiplayer with Robin, Batgirl and Nightwing. Alfred joins in too sometimes if he's not cleaning up the Batcave after I've driven in the Batmobile that's drenched in mud and thugs' blood.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

The_Dork_Knight said:


> As I said, I play games on my Batcomputer. Multiplayer with Robin, Batgirl and Nightwing. Alfred joins in too sometimes if he's not cleaning up the Batcave after I've driven in the Batmobile that's drenched in mud and thugs' blood.



Your Jokes are funny but keep them in the *Community Discussions Section*. Its better not to crap the thread.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

You're messing with the wrong guy. Stop right now if you love your backbone.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 12, 2010)

*The_Dork_Knight* is even crazier than *NVIDIAGeek*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Any PS3 user got Killzone 3 Beta invite. I got mine. Will download the game tonight. Will post feedback later



Where can i get one?


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

You will bash him, you will call him a spammer, you will report him because he can take it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

^Dork... :/


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

You don't see the humor there. But then again, Joker mentioned it several times that I lack a sense of humor.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

There is this new game. It is super fun! It's called Dorkwankophilia. All you gotta do is log in to TDF and read some posts, like the one above.

Quite a few people are addicted to it already(excluding me).


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That level is pretty nasty. Cranking down is the only way to get the FPS up. So, completely reduce AA, and reduce the resolution.



he's already playing at 1024
now u want him to come down to 800?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Or he can reduce detail settings. But, he have to reduce some or the other.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> he's already playing at 1024
> now u want him to come down to 800?



There is no shame in playing at 800


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2010)

Faun said:


> There is no shame in playing at 800


Of course not. Back when I joined the forum, I used to enjoy watching games run at 800x600. I used to think the bigger the font, the better the quality. Switched to 1024x768 and the whole game would crawl and the text would turn very small. Never realised what was the concept of high resolution gaming until I actually saw Doom III and HL2 running on highest settings on a 6600GT.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Dark_Knight said:


> As I said, I play games on my Batcomputer. Multiplayer with Robin, Batgirl and Nightwing. Alfred joins in too sometimes if he's not cleaning up the Batcave after I've driven in the Batmobile that's drenched in mud and thugs' blood.



your post is kind of difficult to understand. What i meant to ask was do you play on steam? What is the ping that you get?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

Faun said:


> There is no shame in playing at 800



i totally agree bro
when i was running my games on the onbored gfx support i have no choice except to play at 800


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Of course not. Back when I joined the forum, I used to enjoy watching games run at 800x600. I used to think the bigger the font, the better the quality. Switched to 1024x768 and the whole game would crawl and the text would turn very small. Never realised what was the concept of high resolution gaming until I actually saw Doom III and HL2 running on highest settings on a 6600GT.



Back in my days, Most Wanted wouldn't run 'cause I thought something was wrong with the DVD. And prayed for it to work while installin'. My first card was 7800GS. Oh, the good ol' days.


----------



## honeykr (Nov 13, 2010)

currently addicted to an old game "Desert storm".


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 13, 2010)

Forza 3 (XBOX 360)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

well....currently addicted to YUGIOH reverse of arcadia.....
(i know what r u thinking.........)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That level is pretty nasty. Cranking down is the only way to get the FPS up. So, completely reduce AA, and reduce the resolution.



I have changed each & every settings but it was not the culprit...
finally completed Crysis....the problem was i was running it in DX10 mode...so
for the last level i played it in DX9 mode & everything was smooth as butter....

Well...currently addicted to DOOM 3.....now i know y its in the scariest 
game of all time......& i m playing it with headphones.....though the room lights r on......
what is the source of those demons...flying skulls.....confused.....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have changed each & every settings but it was not the culprit...
> finally completed Crysis....the problem was i was running it in DX10 mode...so
> for the last level i played it in DX9 mode & everything was smooth as butter....
> 
> ...



its about a research experiment gone wrong. You should see the intro cut scenes. Especially the part just before the beginning of all the chaos.
Try dead space, its more scarier than doom3. Although its a third person shooter there is no compromise on the scare factor.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah.. DOOM 3! Who can forget those split second switches between the torch and gun. Switching never gets old


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 15, 2010)

War Chess


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Well...currently addicted to DOOM 3.....now i know y its in the scariest
> game of all time......& i m playing it with headphones.....though the room lights r on......
> what is the source of those demons...flying skulls.....confused.....



It's the hell hole. Get ready for a special technique to kill the last boss. The clue is in the hieroglyphs, try to read the pictures on obelisk (slates).


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 15, 2010)

Playing Pro evolution Soccer 2011... its nice and i am enjoying it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 15, 2010)

Halflife 2 

wish ep3 comes out soon 


_


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 15, 2010)

I am Addicted to Assassin's Creed 2 currently!!
I'm in love with this game!!
And I'm addicted to Angry Birds on my phone!


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2010)

Trainz Simulator 2010 - really a great game to pass some time and to learn how to drive a  train.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2010)

Just won a 30 man Royal Rumble on Legendary difficulty with my player being the first one to enter the ring in SmackDown VS RAW 2011. 

My poor, little thumb


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> Trainz Simulator 2010 - really a great game to pass some time and to learn how to drive a  train.


Try Railworks 2.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ thanks - will try that out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

currently in Alpha Labs 4 level...man this pitch dark environment is creepy.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2010)

@ KaranTh85

Which game ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Alpha Labs. That should explain everything . Doom 3.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2010)

Started playing Railworks 2 and I must say this one is better than Trainz Simulator.

It has a wide variety of missions with clearly written instructions, duration of time time and difficulty level and controlling the trin with just a mouse is very smooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2010)

Addicted to:
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit [PC]
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood [PS3]


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Micro carrom
cute little game, very easy to play.
Graphics in hd 
nokia ovi is catching up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ karanth85
> 
> which game ??



dddddd....doom 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2010)

Got Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 game for the X360. Otherwise, waiting for the LT+ firmware and still hooked to Fallout New Vegas!


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> Started playing Railworks 2 and I must say this one is better than Trainz Simulator.
> 
> It has a wide variety of missions with clearly written instructions, duration of time time and difficulty level and controlling the trin with just a mouse is very smooth.


Me too. Nice game.

Some shots:
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/3755/screenshothagentosiegen.jpg

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/7448/screenshothagentosiegeny.jpg

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/3755/screenshothagentosiegen.jpg

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/3755/screenshothagentosiegen.jpg

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3551/screenshothagentosiegend.jpg

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/7840/screenshotseebergbahn46.jpg

The control cabin is very detailed.


----------



## KrishnaAnaril (Nov 20, 2010)

Splinter Cell Chaos theory, FIFA 10


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Playing Need for Speed Hot Pursuit these days. It would have been much more fun if they had the Batmobile in the game. Nonetheless, it's fun as I'm using a jet black BMW.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Been playing Metro 2033 lately, this game has amazing texture resolution, comparable to crysis in some places, this game is what fallout and stalker combined does, just so damn good, wish the next game would be rpg.

PS: Just read the Metro 2033 book, its very good, if a rpg is made out of it it will kick fallout's a$$, the story is just that good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2010)

^
Really? I found Metro 2033 to be kind of boring. Played for the first one hour. There were some technical issues too. Maybe I'll try it out again.

Currently playing:

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood [PS3]
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit [PC]


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally we got something which can compete with NFS MW - eagerly waiting to get NFS Hot Pursuit.

Metro 2033 is very good and I liked it's gameplay and story both. The frozen world of outside of Metro Tunnels are just spectacular.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 21, 2010)

Assassins Creed Brotherhood (PS3)


----------



## Tenida (Nov 21, 2010)

Fifa 10, Mafia 2 and BLUR


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2010)

@ tkin

In Railworks 2 , i cant get the Inner view of train like u do - the 2nd pic u posted like that view am not getting ??


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ tkin
> 
> In Railworks 2 , i cant get the Inner view of train like u do - the 2nd pic u posted like that view am not getting ??


Of course you can, to get this view press 1:

“1” Cab view.
“2” External front camera. This is the initial view displayed.
“3” Rear of train
“4” Trackside camera
“5” Passenger view
“6” Front coupling camera
“7” Overhead Yard camera

PS: Take a look at the driver manual(.pdf) that comes with the game, you can open the guide from the launcher.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ thank u ,, really interesting game - also playing NFS hotpursuit not likely good ! 

@tkin 

did u play darksiders ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2010)

tkin said:


> Been playing Metro 2033 lately, this game has amazing texture resolution, comparable to crysis in some places, this game is what fallout and stalker combined does, just so damn good, wish the next game would be rpg.
> 
> PS: Just read the Metro 2033 book, its very good, if a rpg is made out of it it will kick fallout's a$$, the story is just that good.



Loved that game. Its damn realistic. I don;t know if you made it to the surface yet but when you do look at the gas mask. The weather and crack effects are so damn awesome. Looks almost real life. And the story was awesome as well. 
I loved the part with Khan. Amazing experience.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

Airport madness 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG now in Delta Labs2 this game is soooo Long........27Levels...damm long.....


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Loved that game. Its damn realistic. I don;t know if you made it to the surface yet but when you do look at the gas mask. The weather and crack effects are so damn awesome. Looks almost real life. And the story was awesome as well.
> I loved the part with Khan. Amazing experience.


Yeah, I finished it, liked the khan part and specially the last part, also I got the alternative ending.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2010)

Reached sequence 7 in Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. To be honest, I haven't liked the game one bit till now. I'm playing it just for the sake of completing it as it's supposed to have an ending explaining the bizarre Assassin's Creed 2 ending. The story is almost non-existent till now. All about recruiting assassin's. 

Heck I'm having more fun with NFS Hot Pursuit! Also got hold of Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 22, 2010)

FIFA 11 in gamerangers


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2010)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I finished it, liked the khan part and specially the last part, also I got the alternative ending.



what was the alternative ending??



SunnyChahal said:


> Reached sequence 7 in Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. To be honest, I haven't liked the game one bit till now. I'm playing it just for the sake of completing it as it's supposed to have an ending explaining the bizarre Assassin's Creed 2 ending. The story is almost non-existent till now. All about recruiting assassin's.
> 
> Heck I'm having more fun with NFS Hot Pursuit! Also got hold of Amnesia: The Dark Descent.



may be the ending will be good..
anyways it would be good if u could post some comments regarding amnesia here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133888-amnesia-fearers-league.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 23, 2010)

@Sunny
Did you find any Glyphs in the game , I'm at Sequence 3 but still not find any.


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 23, 2010)

Black Ops, Hot Pursuit


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 23, 2010)

@dinjo I have no idea what glyphs are.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 23, 2010)

Puzzles which exists in AC 2 leading to 'The Truth' video


----------



## tkin (Nov 24, 2010)

Piyush said:


> what was the alternative ending??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternate Ending is:



Spoiler



You take out the targeting device and let the dark ones live, sort of a happy ending if you ask me


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

started playing COD Black OPS!

The game is always as good as any other COD game - the gameplay and music score is just great and shooting with wide variety of weapon and some what interesting story never gets old.

This game is now my main priority - will play all others later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> started playing COD Black OPS!
> 
> The game is always as good as any other COD game - the gameplay and music score is just great and shooting with wide variety of weapon and some what interesting story never gets old.
> 
> This game is now my main priority - will play all others later.



do make a point on bugs u encounter if any.....


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2010)

tkin said:


> Alternate Ending is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was a happy ending??
y so?


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> do make a point on bugs u encounter if any.....


I experienced black screens a couple of times.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

I've not faced any bugs or slow down with Black Ops!

Only fallout new vegas still lags like hell while in combat or if there is a lot of enemies nearby.

Played medal of honor as well but it has no bugs or slowdowns as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

Boss fightin Level Hell....will get the soul cube......what is it????cube made of souls.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2010)

hot pursuit!


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2010)

Piyush said:


> that was a happy ending??
> y so?


Well the game also shows a few different videos if you follow the alternate route:


Spoiler



The dark ones are actually mutated humans, they want to help humanity to return to surface and humans are killng them unknowingly, you'll know better if you read the book:, here's the last page of the book, you can read this:


> And at that moment the city beneath their feet vanished, the sky disappeared into a dark abyss, the happy cries behind his back abated - and there remained only one empty black tunnel, along which Artyom had strolled so many times . . . for what? The time thickened and congealed. He pulled a plastic lighter from his pocket and struck the flint. A small happy flame jumped out and began to dance on the wick, illuminating the space around it. Artyom knew what he would see and understood that now he must not fear it, and, therefore, he simply lifted his head and looked at the huge black eyes without whites and pupils. And he heard it.
> „You are the chosen one!‟ The world had been turned upside-down. In those unfathomable eyes he suddenly saw in a fraction of a second the answer to everything that had, for him, been left incomprehensible and inexplicable. The answer to all his doubts, hesitations and searches. And the answer turned out not to be what Artyom had been expecting.
> Having disappeared into the gaze of the dark one, he suddenly saw the universe with its eyes. New life was being reborn and hundreds and thousands of individual minds were being joined together into a single whole . . . The resilient black skin allowed the dark one to endure both the scorching sun and the January frosts, the soft telepathic tentacles enabled it to caress any creation and to painfully sting an enemy, and it was totally immune to pain . . . . . . The dark ones were the true inheritors of the ruined universe, a phoenix that had risen from ashes of mankind. And they possessed a mind - inquisitive, living, but completely unlike the human mind.
> But, somehow, it connected with him, with Artyom. He saw people with the eyes of the dark ones: embittered, living beneath the earth, talking back with fire and lead, destroying the bearers of the flag of truce who had been sent to them with a song of peace. And they had wrested the white flag from them and stabbed them in the throat with the shaft. Artyom understood the growing despair at the inability to establish contact and to reach a mutual understanding, because, in the depths, in the lower passages, sat unreasonable, infuriated creatures who had destroyed their own world, who continued to bicker among themselves and who would die out soon if no one could re-educate them. The dark ones were extending a helping hand to people. And again the people seized it with hatred. He saw the desire to rid themselves of these embittered but very clever creations. But he also saw the desperate searches to find one of the unfortunates - one who could become a bridge between the two worlds, who could explain to the people that there was nothing to fear, and who could help the dark ones communicate with them.
> ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2010)

where can i get the book?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

tkin said:


> Well the game also shows a few different videos if you follow the alternate route:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



it was a really nice piece of info bro
looks like i have to play this game again


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> where can i get the book?


Look around...........


----------



## prakhar18 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gran Tourismo 5  on PS 3 .. VROOOM VROOM !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2010)

phew....finally completed Doom 3.....it was the longest game till i have played.......
finally killed the paplu cyberdemon........


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2010)

^^was it plain vanilla doom3 or doom 3 resurrection of evil?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 27, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare [PC] Bloody damn awesome! I must play more FPS games.

Batman: Arkham Asylum [PC]

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood [PS3] Don't feel like completing it but I gotta know the end. Boring the hell outta me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2010)

Piyush said:


> ^^was it plain vanilla doom3 or doom 3 resurrection of evil?



whats the difference???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> whats the difference???


Resurrection of Evil is the expansion pack for Doom 3.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare [PC] Bloody damn awesome! I must play more FPS games.



wait till you play MW 2.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> whats the difference???



Install it ! New bosses, new monsters, new levels, new artifact and double barrel shotgun.

lol...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2010)

Faun said:


> Install it ! New bosses, new monsters, new levels, new artifact and double barrel shotgun.
> 
> lol...


Come to think of it, I might have to try it as well. I had installed it after completing Doom 3, but never actually got around playing it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> wait till you play MW 2.....



And get blown away by sheer sillyness. MW > all CoDs (inculdin' Black Ops).


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 28, 2010)

^Agreed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And get blown away by sheer sillyness. MW > all CoDs (inculdin' Black Ops).



For me..  CoD 1,4,5,2,6,3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And get blown away by sheer sillyness. MW > all CoDs (inculdin' Black Ops).



Nice to see you posting sensible stuff.  Welcome back.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2010)

Completed 

Darksiders 
Call of duty Black oops 
Mass effect 2 - Lair of the shadow broker 

Now playing 

Saboteur - 2nd time
COD MW2 
GTA 4
Railworks 2 train simulator
Singularity
NFS hot pursuit - waste of time !


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2010)

F1 2010-- pretty realistic feel


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 28, 2010)

Completed CoD: Modern Warfare. Moving on to Modern Warfare 2. Also bought CoD Black Ops but playing only the multiplayer. Haven't even touched the singleplayer campaign yet.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> whats the difference???



as already posted above..new monsters and weaopns
fav o' all-->double barrel shotgun


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ reminds me of Undying and Serious Sam II - double barrel shotgun.

The Double barrel shoygun in Serious Sam II looks more good and a little funny.



vamsi_krishna said:


> For me..  CoD 1,4,5,2,6,3



^^ have not you played Black Ops! Cod 3 was never released for PC - it was released for XBox 360. For PC there's Cod 1,2,4 ( MW ),5(WaW),6(MW2) and 7 (BO )

For me the sequence is like this : CoD 2,4,5,1,6 and 7



damngoodman999 said:


> Completed
> 
> Darksiders
> Call of duty Black oops
> ...



I totally agree with that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2010)

will soon start Silent Hill 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Nice to see you posting sensible stuff.  Welcome back.


lolz 



SunnyChahal said:


> Completed CoD: Modern Warfare. Moving on to Modern Warfare 2. Also bought CoD Black Ops but playing only the multiplayer. Haven't even touched the singleplayer campaign yet.



Darn! I'm a MP (not CoD though) fanboy. How's it?! How's it?!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2010)

^
It's pretty good. Buy it if you can.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> will soon start Silent Hill 3



Wat Silent hill 3 ??

Man wHich Monitor r u using ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wat Silent hill 3 ??
> 
> Man wHich Monitor r u using ??



Monitor????
I have'nt played this game before.......


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Completed
> NFS hot pursuit - waste of time !



The life of the game is in the Autolog, Tried that?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Monitor????
> I have'nt played this game before.......



I like the attitude of main protagonist, Heather.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Come to think of it, I might have to try it as well. I had installed it after completing Doom 3, but never actually got around playing it.



This expansion pack answers a lot more and awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> have not you played Black Ops! Cod 3 was never released for PC - it was released for XBox 360. For PC there's Cod 1,2,4 ( MW ),5(WaW),6(MW2) and 7 (BO )
> 
> For me the sequence is like this : CoD 2,4,5,1,6 and 7
> 
> ...



Nope.. I haven't played Black Ops. And yup... It wasn't released for PC and is a Console Exclusive game(ps2,xbox360, ps3, wii,Xbox) which is why I played it on my good old PS2. I don't know what you have heard.. but it is a very good game. But seems a bit lack luster when compared to other CoD titles, may be because of it's limited reach.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2010)

Faun said:


> This expansion pack answers a lot more and awesome.


I hope so. I'm getting some ultra-high texture and other crazy ass mods for the game. Plus also found out that it has a 1920x1080 hack. YAY! 

What's the total gameplay time for RoE?


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wat Silent hill 3 ??
> 
> Man wHich Monitor r u using ??



Silent Hill 3 is third person survival horror game!



vamsi_krishna said:


> Nope.. I haven't played Black Ops. And yup... It wasn't released for PC and is a Console Exclusive game(ps2,xbox360, ps3, wii,Xbox) which is why I played it on my good old PS2. I don't know what you have heard.. but it is a very good game. But seems a bit lack luster when compared to other CoD titles, may be because of it's limited reach.



I've no experience about CoD 3 but I can assume it's great coz CoD series is always great reagardless of pc or console.. I could only say if it was released for Pc more people could get the experience of of one more Cod title.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I hope so. I'm getting some ultra-high texture and other crazy ass mods for the game. Plus also found out that it has a 1920x1080 hack. YAY!
> 
> What's the total gameplay time for RoE?



I completed it with in 10 hours, couple of years ago on marine difficulty.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel Assassin's Creed would hv been much better if it was not an open world game...it would hv been great if it had some cinematic experience...
 well currently addicted to prototype...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

@abhidev: prototype is a hack & slash game......& also dark sector is good too


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @abhidev: prototype is a hack & slash game......& also dark sector is good too



its similar to hulk....well u get bored after sometime with such games...atleast i do..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Monitor????
> I have'nt played this game before.......



Is this Ur first Silent Hill Game ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Is this Ur first Silent Hill Game ??



Naa....I have played Silent Hill 5 & liked the plot......so decided 2 play SH3
& maybe also SH2


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Naa....I have played Silent Hill 5 & liked the plot......so decided 2 play SH3
> & maybe also SH2



I guess silent hill games use only keyboard and no mouse right???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> It's pretty good. Buy it if you can.



Meh. I ain't buyin' MW2.5. I'mha buy BC2: 'Nam! Now, that's MP game!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2010)

abhidev said:


> I feel Assassin's Creed would hv been much better if it was not an open world game...it would hv been great if it had some cinematic experience...
> well currently addicted to prototype...



Play AC II and it will change your mind completely.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Play AC II and it will change your mind completely.



I have played AC-2 only...got bored after some time...completed it for the sake of completing....it doesn't hv that rush feeling


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2010)

I loved AC2..kinda got mind fcked at the end!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2010)

AC II is not a shooter, its a story driven action adventure game and very well paced

@cyborg47 - AC Brotherhood has even got more ****ed up ending


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 30, 2010)

Started COD Black Ops Campaign.Completed 2 levels.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2010)

@dinjo... yeah i heard that too..wonder where the series is going!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> AC II is not a shooter, its a story driven action adventure game and very well paced
> 
> @cyborg47 - AC Brotherhood has even got more ****ed up ending



I mean there were certain places where it was fun...like the cart chase, then chasing the guards,etc....it has such a good element of parkour....it has not been used to the fullest....for example the POP series is very well crafted except 'Forgotten Sands'


----------



## Nithu (Nov 30, 2010)

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit [2010] 
Best NFS game after NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nithu said:


> Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit [2010]
> Best NFS game after NFS Most Wanted.



i agree...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nithu said:


> Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit [2010]
> Best NFS game after NFS Most Wanted.



I dont see any fun Part as much as MOST WANTED in Hot pursuit ?? Did i miss Something ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 30, 2010)

Just completed Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. People say God of War is epic but I find this even more mind blowing! Everything was just amazing and then the music by Hans Zimmer. Loved it more than the first part.

Will start CoD: Black Ops campaign now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Just completed Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. People say God of War is epic but I find this even more mind blowing! Everything was just amazing and then the music by Hans Zimmer. Loved it more than the first part.
> 
> Will start CoD: Black Ops campaign now.



you might not be as blown away by CoD Black Ops as MW2 (which is my favourite CoD, favourite military shooter) but it too has lots of style.in the first mission, the protagonist reloads his pistol in the same way stallone did in the expendables- damn fast.it is a treat to watch & i was playing most of the mission using the pistol only, just to watch that reload. I think it is a bit more stylised & fun than MW2.the only thing that is lacking is a competitive story & newer weapons.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 30, 2010)

NFS Hot Pursuit.. rules.. Cop Mode is awesome..


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> I dont see any fun Part as much as MOST WANTED in Hot pursuit ?? Did i miss Something ??



The Cop mode is awesome  ... its the best part of Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Just completed Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. People say God of War is epic but I find this even more mind blowing! Everything was just amazing and then the music by Hans Zimmer. Loved it more than the first part.


God of War IS and forever WILL BE, EPIC! This game shouldn't even be brought in the context when discussing a COD game. 

Back on topic, currently addicted to:

Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Just completed Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. People say God of War is epic but I find this even more mind blowing! Everything was just amazing and then the music by Hans Zimmer. Loved it more than the first part.
> 
> Will start CoD: Black Ops campaign now.



Epic....there lots of Epic games
Super Mario Bros,
Halo,
God of War
Unreal Tournament etc......


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Talk to the hand.



John Cena.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler



OMG there's Viktor Reznov and Dimitri from World at War in Black Ops. So, they killed Dimitri after he replaced the German flag with USSR one at the Reichstag?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

@Both: an online multiplayer round of SF4 will do......


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Both: an online multiplayer round of SF4 will do......



why not a 1 on 1 in mw2?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

Playing Nail'd In offline 

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/2162/62347276.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/1503/naild201008200643001136.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/5170/37841404.jpg

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/4039/57063319.jpg

Gameplay - 7/10 
Graphics - 7/10
Stunts - 2/10

The game comes with top speed & high jump !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Now addicted to 
RDR Undead Nightmare


----------



## skippednote (Dec 1, 2010)

Completed GOW I. Whata game. Pure Brutal Bliss 
And Sunny you stand corrected GOW is indeed top COD series any day (I being a COD fan).

Started Playing GOW II now. Though the controls are different from the first game but they have become easier to handle.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2010)

Awaaz Neehe !


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2010)

started my COD B'ops campaign
i have to say that its much better than the predecessors


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2010)

What did I miss? Looks like a lot of posts got swept off.

EDIT: Never mind. Went through the garbage, thanks asingh for cleaning them up.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

Completed Call of Duty Black Ops. That was fun! The story is by far the best in the CoD series. Glad I played it on PC. The PC version looks way better than the console version if you have a powerful card to run it. There were no stuttering issues either, solid 60FPS all the time.

Which game should I pick up next?


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

depends on waht type of game you want to play.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Completed Call of Duty Black Ops. That was fun! The story is by far the best in the CoD series. Glad I played it on PC. The PC version looks way better than the console version if you have a powerful card to run it. There were no stuttering issues either, solid 60FPS all the time.
> 
> Which game should I pick up next?



Go for Darksiders if u r Big fan of God Of War ! U wont Mistake with DARKSIDERS - Superb story line


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Completed Call of Duty Black Ops. That was fun! The story is by far the best in the CoD series. Glad I played it on PC. The PC version looks way better than the console version if you have a powerful card to run it. There were no stuttering issues either, solid 60FPS all the time.
> 
> Which game should I pick up next?



Try a game called Timeshift. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 2, 2010)

or Darksiders maybe.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

asingh said:


> Try a game called Timeshift. It is one of my favorites.



Played it one back in 07. Didn't have a good taste in gaming back then. I'll pick it up today. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> or Darksiders maybe.



i vote for darksiders too...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

Started Crysis. Everything maxed out on 1920x1200, no Vsyn or AA. Getting 30-35 FPS. Very playable. How long is the game?

Will be getting Draksiders after completing the Crysis series.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ what gfx card do you have ?

Started playing The Suffering - Ties that binds - it's one hell of a good game ( run and gun third person shooter ) though the gfx is not so great.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ what gfx card do you



MSI 5850 OC Edition.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Started playing The Suffering - Ties that binds - it's one hell of a good game ( run and gun third person shooter ) though the gfx is not so great.



Suffering is a nice game ,better than I expected.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Started Crysis. Everything maxed out on 1920x1200, no Vsyn or AA. Getting 30-35 FPS. Very playable. How long is the game?
> 
> Will be getting Draksiders after completing the Crysis series.




It'll be hours if you go the Predator way (which's best). And it'll take months if you keep enjoying the look and feel & scenery (like I did). 

Thank God, Crysis 2 has heat vision, now that makes a true Pred! Can't wait!

Bring on BF3 and 'Nam!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyways I got this games :-

Red Dead Undead Redemption (all DLCs of RDR)
Harry Potter 7 Part 1
EA Sports MMA
Vanquish
007 James Bond Bloodstone
Brutal Legend
NFS Hot Pursuit
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood


Will start all of these after 4 months (after all my preliminary exams and board exams are over) lol.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 > all multiplayer FPS games released after 2007.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Started playing The Suffering - Ties that binds - it's one hell of a good game ( run and gun third person shooter ) though the gfx is not so great.



First part is better...IMO. Btw watch out for so many easter eggs, trivia and references to movies, songs and literature.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

Is not this is the second part of the suffering series. Thanks for tips for easter eggs - will watch them out.

BTW, completed Medal of Honor.

Now looking for some more FPS action games. Can you guys suggest me some.


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Is not this is the second part of the suffering series. Thanks for tips for easter eggs - will watch them out.
> 
> BTW, completed Medal of Honor.
> 
> Now looking for some more FPS action games. Can you guys suggest me some.



Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood, Borderlands, ArmA2,  Cryostasis


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Is not this is the second part of the suffering series. Thanks for tips for easter eggs - will watch them out.


Yeah, this one is second part and there are 3 endings. It's more action oriented. I got the neutral one.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm still hooked to F1 2010...Codemasters knows how to make racers!!.....
and lets not forget Hot pursuit!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2010)

Completed Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare.

Now addicted to:
Splatterhouse [X360]

Has anyone tried Super Meat Boy?


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare.
> 
> Now addicted to:
> Splatterhouse [X360]
> ...



Been waiting for it from days. Will start it tonight


----------



## skippednote (Dec 4, 2010)

Completed God of War II. 
Sunny you deserver a lifetime ban for calling COD epicer than GOW. Where the hell will you get to kill Gods


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 4, 2010)

COD is stupid...its like watching an action movie with a bit of interaction here and there


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 4, 2010)

Crysis,Dark Sector, finished half.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Now looking for some more FPS action games. Can you guys suggest me some.


well look at some of these:

COD b'ops
S.T.A.L.K.E.R(i always recommend this one to everyone )
battlefield BC2
ghost sniper

non FPS games u may like:
starcraft WOL
Civilization 5(epic  )
shank(a gaming controller is seriously recommended)
devil may cry 4( " "        " "           " "         " " )

and last choice would be:

yu-gi-oh card games on nintendo emulators 
well i play yugioh almost daily
damn addictive for this anime lovers


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ completed those FPS titles except sniper ghost  warrior ( I think that's the correct name for that game ).

starcraft WOL - never played any of the starcraft game - I may try this anyway

Civilization 5 - this is strategy title but I think I don't like this kind of games very much.

shank(a gaming controller is seriously recommended) - have not tried it

devil may cry 4 - I have it but played it only for 20 mins max last year



Robin van Persie said:


> Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood, Borderlands, *ArmA2*,  Cryostasis



is this some kind of tactical shooter game like GRAW - finished the rest of the games anyway.



IronCruz said:


> Crysis,*Dark Sector*, finished half.



that's a great game TPS game I had played on last year dec.



Faun said:


> Yeah, this one is second part and there are 3 endings. It's more action oriented. I got the neutral one.



never knew that there are 3 different endings.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

I suggest you ditch FPS atm and get Divinity 2 Dragon Knight. Highly recommended for Fallout geeks like us. 8)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2010)

Topgear, try a game called NecroVision. It's very similar to Pain Killer, but the graphics are just way better than it.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 5, 2010)

Devil may cry 4,prototype completed. DMC4 is very nice fantasy game. Very good graphics. Prototype,ah!took 1 week to kill Elizabeth Greene, Was an awesome experience. Batman:AA, gr8 gameplay,excellent fights and graphics. Gonna try warhead, not yet started assassins creed 1. Long way to go as I started gaming 1 year ago.

Any one here have played  World of warcraft-burning crusade, I played ,Damn boring game, made up   my character to lvl12,then just Shift+Delete.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2010)

What about Dark Sector. Worth it. Though it is TPS..?


----------



## yomanabhi (Dec 5, 2010)

Far Cry 2, Its best


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 5, 2010)

asingh said:


> What about Dark Sector. Worth it. Though it is TPS..?


 
Good game, ull Feel like playin black and white game in the begining, then it awesome. Total twist in the story,that u cant even imagine!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 5, 2010)

Started God of War: Ghost of Sparta on my PSP. Probably he best looking mobile game.

Also started Super Meat Boy on PC.



bassam904 said:


> Completed God of War II.
> Sunny you deserver a lifetime ban for calling COD epicer than GOW. Where the hell will you get to kill Gods



I'll let you have that one.


----------



## halo1 (Dec 5, 2010)

complete GOD of war:Ghost of sparta on PSP..

Just started playing modern warfare 2..   ....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I suggest you ditch FPS atm and get Divinity 2 Dragon Knight. Highly recommended for Fallout geeks like us. 8)



How is AI performance ?? is better than fallout 3 ?? i saw gameplay video its sure worth to get ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

Its just like F3 with a gigantic mod. No much improvement have to say. But the fun factor has increased. And yeah, its worth getting it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2010)

asingh said:


> What about Dark Sector. Worth it. Though it is TPS..?





IronCruz said:


> Good game, ull Feel like playin black and white game in the begining, then it awesome. Total twist in the story,that u cant even imagine!



This is awesome game which I've completed last year. You'll be amazed by the power of Hayden and his legendary Glaive.



jojothedragon said:


> I suggest you ditch FPS atm and get *Divinity 2 Dragon Knight.* Highly recommended for Fallout geeks like us. 8)





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Topgear, try a game called *NecroVision*. It's very similar to Pain Killer, but the graphics are just way better than it.



^^ Thanks guys - then these two will be in my upcoming list.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 6, 2010)

^
Also try Cryostasis.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

now playing Silent Hill 3.....oh..man what a game....konami has done good work on sound effects....& the cutscenes r top-notch.....even though its old 2003 game...still immense in 
environment.....i hope the story is good also.....
the only thing is controls r little awkward...rest is brilliant.....

anybody here played SH4:The room....????how is dat????


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2010)

Completed Ghost of Sparta on PSP, nothing new though enjoyable.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2010)

Playing Assassins Creed 2 in anaglyph 3D, leap of faith from towers is fun in 3D .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Playing Assasins Creed 2 in anaglyph 3D, leap of faith from towers is fun in 3D .



How do you turn it to anaglyph??


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2010)

Started playing Spider Man:Shattered Dimensions.

Ummm....reminding me Batman: Arkham Asylum 
But the controls are responding slow. Like, esc button, TAB and Enter button. Need to press very hard to get a response (or my KBD is gone)

Need to test d keys again.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Started playing Spider Man:Shattered Dimensions.
> 
> Ummm....reminding me Batman: Arkham Asylum
> But the controls are responding slow. Like, esc button, TAB and Enter button. Need to press very hard to get a response (or my KBD is gone)
> ...



Hows the gameplay???

Well started playing COD-OPS..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Started playing Spider Man:Shattered Dimensions.
> 
> Ummm....reminding me Batman: Arkham Asylum
> But the controls are responding slow. Like, esc button, TAB and Enter button. Need to press very hard to get a response (or my KBD is gone)
> ...



You need a x360 controller to play games like BAA and Spidy.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> How do you turn it to anaglyph??



I have a nVidia card, there is a option in control panel to run games in anaglyph 3D, it also provides the compatibility details of games in 3D.
No idea about ATI cards, google for it.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Crysis Warhead

1600X900
16X AA 
all setting enthusiast
FPS=37-42

cannot imagine one day without playing it


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> now playing Silent Hill 3.....oh..man what a game....konami has done good work on sound effects....& the cutscenes r top-notch.....even though its old 2003 game...still immense in
> environment.....i hope the story is good also.....
> the only thing is controls r little awkward...rest is brilliant.....
> 
> anybody here played SH4:The room....????how is dat????



Best SH after SH 2. And the dailog that cracks me up is "Is everyone here a mental patient?" before a boss fight... 

SH4 has better graphics and all cutscenes are realtime rendered ingame. It's was the first Silent Hill set out of Silent Hill town.

Not that good IMO.



topgear said:


> never knew that there are 3 different endings.


I suggest you to play first part because that's the real thing. Again 3 endings in that part too.




IronCruz said:


> Prototype,ah!took 1 week to kill Elizabeth Greene, Was an awesome experience.


Took me couple of hours to kill her.


----------



## saddy (Dec 6, 2010)

playing Fallout New vegas and starcraft 2...Got starcraft 2 just 3 days a ago played 1st 3 mission..was damm curious y it took so long for  BLIZZARD 2 make this RTS game ..i m not newbie to RTS games, played a quite of few only such as DOW and COH series .and becoz of these games i became  interested in RTS genre .any insight from starcraft saga will be much appreciated a from anyone?....and one more question how do i max out its game play hrs after completing main story mode?...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, if you are on the legit version there's always multiplayer and challenges and those nifty addictive and challenging achievements. And as for the insights, SF2 is the best strategy game this year IMO. Try to manage resources efficiently  and never leave those SUVs idle. And be fast in expanding your army and workers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Completed Ghost of Sparta on PSP, nothing new though enjoyable.


Dam you! I'm just getting hold of my friend's PSP to play both the GOW games on it. I was *this* close to buying the PSP for it. 

Faun, are you Ichi by any chance? Your posting style seems very similar to him.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

^^yup he is ichi....


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 6, 2010)

On PC--->Call Of Duty Modern Warfare!!
On PSP-->GoW Ghost Of Sparta
On iPod Touch---> N.O.V.A and Angry Birds!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> Also try Cryostasis.



Completed it on Aug 2010.



Faun said:


> Best SH after SH 2. And the dailog that cracks me up is "Is everyone here a mental patient?" before a boss fight...
> 
> SH4 has better graphics and all cutscenes are realtime rendered ingame. It's was the first Silent Hill set out of Silent Hill town.
> 
> ...



Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

@Faun: ya....the cutscenes r very good....& if i turn-off the noise the graphics look even better......i wish konami will make a new SH game soon......

@Topgear: ya SH3 has 3 different ending.....& SH:Homecoming has 5 different endings....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

Had been playing Crysis for the past few days until I reached 'Core' and the game went all nuts and bolts on me. Crashes and freezes. I think I'll put it on a hold for now.

Installed GTA IV. Plan on completing it this time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Had been playing Crysis for the past few days until I reached 'Core' and the game went all nuts and bolts on me. Crashes and freezes. I think I'll put it on a hold for now.



I had the same problem of crash in Core level...then i found dat runing in DX9 mode solved the problem....i was runing it in DX10 mode


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

How do I change it to DirectX 9 mode?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> How do I change it to DirectX 9 mode?



ryt click the exe shortcut on desktop > 
In Target textbox add this after a space -dx9

click 'ok' & run the game it will run in dx9 mode now...to get back 2 dx10
just remove the -dx9.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

^
Thanks a lot budd'.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I have a nVidia card, there is a option in control panel to run games in anaglyph 3D, it also provides the compatibility details of games in 3D.
> No idea about ATI cards, google for it.



Hey tarey_g: My card also supports anaglyph 3d ....just wanted to know where you got the goggles for it ? have been trying to get hold of them for quite some time...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hey tarey_g: My card also supports anaglyph 3d ....just wanted to know where you got the goggles for it ? have been trying to get hold of them for quite some time...



Got them in a pack of Kelloggs Chocos. Chk in market for chocos with 3D comic.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2010)

will check it out ...thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Installed GTA IV. Plan on completing it this time.



mine is also paused at 54%


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2010)

^ The end is nigh from there. step on it


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ The end is nigh from there. step on it



currently playing COD b'ops
and started S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC campaign again 

i imagine when will u try it?


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2010)

Currently dreaming of completing COD: BO. Work...office..sigh.


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2010)

asingh said:


> Currently dreaming of completing COD: BO. Work...office..sigh.


Me too, exam... control system....... sigh


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 8, 2010)

Addicted to -> Delta Force Xtreme

Totally hated on first try -> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Faun: ya....the cutscenes r very good....& if i turn-off the noise the graphics look even better......i wish konami will make a new SH game soon......
> 
> @Topgear: ya SH3 has 3 different ending.....& SH:Homecoming has 5 different endings....



Faun and I were talking about The Suffering

Check out the posts No. 9642 9645 and 9653 on the page no. 322

Nice to know that even SH Homecoming and SH3 both has some different endings - I guess those will be made up by how we interact/make decisions during the whole game.

BTW, now on level _Denial Of The Fittest_ on TSTTB.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 8, 2010)

Addicted to Call Of Duty: Black Ops... 
Awesome game...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> Thanks a lot budd'.



not a problem...& hey tell me it worked or not in DX9 mode & also the crash in core level.....

@Topgear: hehe...my bad...sorry....
is suffering a FPS.....????


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is suffering a FPS.....????


Yep you can switch back to TPS mode too. Its a FPS + TPS.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 8, 2010)

Completed COD Black Ops Campaign.Now playing FIFA 11 and NFS HP.
Going to install AC II.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2010)

Crysis..though its a bit old, i'm playing it for the 1st time..playing on 5770 at 1920*1080 all settings "enthusiast"..the game is running smooooth..
Finished MW2..next up black ops..


----------



## Ramu_Kaka (Dec 8, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Crysis..though its a bit old, i'm playing it for the 1st time..playing on 5770 at 1920*1080 all settings "enthusiast"..the game is running smooooth..
> Finished MW2..next up black ops..



Runnin' smooth, eh? Betcha.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2010)

I mean it when i say smooth..not even once  did i get any lag..and it looks AWESOME!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ Crysis WARHEAD will give around ~30-~35 fps @ 1920*1080 and it can be considered as good playable fps.

BTW, did you OCed your gfx card.



KaranTh85 said:


> not a problem...& hey tell me it worked or not in DX9 mode & also the crash in core level.....
> 
> @Topgear: hehe...my bad...sorry....
> is suffering a FPS.....????





Faun said:


> Yep you can switch back to TPS mode too. Its a FPS + TPS.



no prob buddy. though you can switch between fps and tps like Faun said I liked the tps view of this game.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Crysis WARHEAD will give around ~30-~35 fps @ 1920*1080 and it can be considered as good playable fps.
> 
> *BTW, did you OCed your gfx card.*
> 
> ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> Me too, exam... control system....... sigh



Me too, exam..... no PC...... *sigh*


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

exam exam go away
come again another day


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

Study study keep him busy
or his life gonna be real flimsy


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 10, 2010)

Started AC II.Completed a race through rooftop and visited christina 

Other games now I play are
FIFA 11
NFS HP
COD BO


----------



## aby geek (Dec 10, 2010)

i was quiet far into burnout paradise when my 8800gts died,phew will have to wait till i buy a new one.

whose saving for upgrades for crysis 2?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 10, 2010)

NFS HP multiplayer is very addictive 




_


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys which is best Crysis or Crysis Warhead????

Waiting for Crysis 2.....newyork city....22ndMarch2011....
also F.E.A.R 3.....releasing on same date....yay....


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2010)

^^..both were pretty similar interms of gameplay..
warhead is short and a little more optimised compared to crysis.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 10, 2010)

Wont be able to play anything regularly because of 10th std ICSE exams. The prelims are going on and boards after 2 and a half months so till those are over, will be busy studying. Xbox not with me too... sent off for update to iXtreme LT+ . Will come on Tuesday. As of now, playing The Godfather for half an hour or an hour as a stress buster on the PC.

Really eager to play Ass Creed Brotherhood, NFS Hot Pursuit, Red Dead Undead Nightmare, Apache Air Assualt, etc .


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 10, 2010)

Assassin's Creed II. Yeah its late but better late than never


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

asingh said:


> Currently dreaming of completing COD: BO. Work...office..sigh.



No problem mate. You'll get the time.

Recently finished  CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS , ASSASIN'S CREED 2 , MEDAL OF HONOUR & LARA CROFT GUARDIAN OF LIGHT.

Currently addicted to MAFIA 2.



tkin said:


> Me too, exam... control system....... sigh



Buddy please don't talk about control system. That subject was a nightmare for me back in my college days.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 11, 2010)

addicted to icy tower


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Started AC II.Completed a race through rooftop and *visited christina*
> 
> Other games now I play are
> FIFA 11
> ...



when I first met I her my expression was like wow! what  ... I'm sure you can predict the rest.



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey guys which is best Crysis or Crysis Warhead????
> 
> Waiting for Crysis 2.....newyork city....22ndMarch2011....
> also F.E.A.R 3.....releasing on same date....yay....





cyborg47 said:


> ^^..both were pretty similar interms of gameplay..
> warhead is short and a little more optimised compared to crysis.



Crysis is the best IMO.



vickybat said:


> No problem mate. You'll get the time.
> 
> Recently finished  CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPS , ASSASIN'S CREED 2 , MEDAL OF HONOUR & LARA CROFT GUARDIAN OF LIGHT.
> 
> Currently addicted to MAFIA 2.



Medal of Honor - though the gameplay is OK the voice and audio is not good.

BTW, Playing CoD BO for second time.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 11, 2010)

Medal of Honor....
also Warhead, Fifa 11, Assassins Creed


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2010)

Currently addicted to:
God of War: Chains of Olympus [PSP]

Done with Splatterhouse a few hours back.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> when I first met I her my expression was like wow! what  ... I'm sure you can predict the rest.



I remembered hot coffee mode in GTA SA when I was with her


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ that was the hottest mod ever released for any game IMO.

BTW, how is the game Alien Vs. Predator - can you guys share your views on it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, how is the game Alien Vs. Predator - can you guys share your views on it.


If you mean the latest AVP, then I loved it. There are 3 different campaign that you go through; Human, Alien and Predator. I loved the Human campaign the most, as it had that insanely creepy feeling of having both, the Aliens and Predators, on the loose waiting to corner you at any point. At one point, you're left to survive from the Predator's in an underground ruin. That was something which spooked the hell out of me. The Predators roar and his cloaking feature just made him that much more intimidating.

The other campaigns are good too. Predator, for instance, has some good gameplay mechanics and very gory kill sequences. Alien has a awkward control system, but you'll get used to it. The sound effects and graphics are really awesome. Although, the game on very high settings can be really demanding. But it's worth playing, if you're a fan of the movie franchise, like yours truly.


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ that was the hottest mod ever released for any game IMO.
> 
> BTW, how is the game Alien Vs. Predator - can you guys share your views on it.



If you are a franchisee fan, you will love this. The Predator mode is awesome. Simply awesome. It is demanding on the system though. You can even aim using the triangle target system and chose viewing systems...what more you want..!



Play it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2010)

Just installed few new (well..... errr) games like Arkham Asylum, ME and ME2 after watchin' them GODDARN World Premiers. Gotta say goodbye to BC2 for a while. But, I can't wait for E3 '11. The best gaming year EVAH in history! 

The epic ME series' comin' to an end. Elder Scrolls 5 is releasing. BF3's comin'. All these games with gameplay vids this E3! PHUC! I'm bursting out of excitement like never before! 

And sh*ttin' UC3 too. Sadly, I don't have the goddarn PS3.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2010)

Did anyone check out the new Uncharted 3 teaser trailer? It looks frackin' amazing! 

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 12, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Did anyone check out the new Uncharted 3 teaser trailer? It looks frackin' amazing!
> 
> Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com



Nice Trailer!


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

Just started Dark Sector, since it had been recommended here. The Black and White opening is awesome. And once the colors and gavel arrive...totally blown away. Soundtrack is excellent. Loving this game.

Spent like 10 minutes playing with the gavel...!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

@ asingh 
Buddy i think its* glaive* and not *gavel*. Its a european polearm weapon & the usp of the game.


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 12, 2010)

i just finished black ops, quite impressed. Totally a diffrent feel from previous COD's


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2010)

Exams almost up, installed trackmania nations, one of the best racing games ever.


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ asingh
> Buddy i think its* glaive* and not *gavel*. Its a european polearm weapon & the usp of the game.



Stand corrected. Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2010)

Some Shots from Trackmania United Forever:: Nice Indie game.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2774/tmforever20101212233842.jpg
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/2404/tmforever20101212233943.jpg
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/1113/tmforever20101212233950.jpg
*img697.imageshack.us/img697/5441/tmforever20101212233955.jpg
*img375.imageshack.us/img375/4448/tmforever20101212234731.jpg
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/3408/tmforever20101212234733.jpg


----------



## petemosby (Dec 13, 2010)

Currently addicted to: PES 2010.
Playing "become a legend" mode("top player" difficulty) and now I'm playing in Olimique Lyon. Already got a lot of trophies. Been in Barcelona, Man United, Arsenal, Real Madrid(4 seasons and most of the trophies won with them).

Heroes 4
Playing some campaigns.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> If you mean the latest AVP, then I loved it. There are 3 different campaign that you go through; Human, Alien and Predator. I loved the Human campaign the most, as it had that insanely creepy feeling of having both, the Aliens and Predators, on the loose waiting to corner you at any point. At one point, you're left to survive from the Predator's in an underground ruin. That was something which spooked the hell out of me. The Predators roar and his cloaking feature just made him that much more intimidating.
> 
> The other campaigns are good too. Predator, for instance, has some good gameplay mechanics and very gory kill sequences. Alien has a awkward control system, but you'll get used to it. The sound effects and graphics are really awesome. Although, the game on very high settings can be really demanding. But it's worth playing, if you're a fan of the movie franchise, like yours truly.





asingh said:


> If you are a franchisee fan, you will love this. The Predator mode is awesome. Simply awesome. It is demanding on the system though. You can even aim using the triangle target system and chose viewing systems...what more you want..!
> 
> 
> 
> Play it.



^^ thanks. Yep I've watched those movies and liked them a lot.

Anyway, started as Marine but it's kinda irritating to hear Rookie all the time.
Liked the dark and scary atmosphere of the game but facing a minor issue. 

From time to time the game is freezing for say about 2-4 seconds and again running smoothly. I think I should patch the game with latest version.

Another think I noticed that the game won't let you crouch or i'm missing something and to be honest I find it's kinda hard to kill those aliens.

After completing Human missions will start as Predator !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> From time to time the game is freezing for say about 2-4 seconds and again running smoothly. I think I should patch the game with latest version.


The stuttering issue was fixed for me by lowering the Texture Quality setting to 'High'. It's said that if you have 512MB VRAM based graphic card, this is the ideal setting. I used to get constant stuttering on Very High setting and was about to ditch the game and move on to the console version. But gave it one last shot and it worked perfectly after that.



topgear said:


> Another think I noticed that the game won't let you crouch or i'm missing something and to be honest I find it's kinda hard to kill those aliens.


There is no option to crouch in the game, it's hardly required.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm playing it on my elder bro's GTS 250 which has 1GB GDDR3 mem but still it stuttering though not always. It stutters most when I go outside into light from those gloomy dark rooms. The game pauses a little bit and then continues smoothly. I've not faced such issue with any other game though. There's a patch v1.6 or something like this for this game right ?

currently on Refinery Part and I'm almost out of ammo and health vials but have to kill hordes of those dark vicious dog like animals err.... aliens but eventually I 'll finish them all for sure.

Encountered with some little spider like things and they are more dangerous than those aliens but finished them with the shotgun anyway only hitch is the amount of ammo for shotgun is really scarce. As of now I'll try to give this game main priority.

BTW, Played couple of matches in _MotoGP Ultimate Racing Technology 3_ - the Extreme 1000 and 1200 matches are fairly easy to win.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 14, 2010)

Finished with Medal Of Honor...very good game though the campaign was short...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2010)

@Topgear: how is the graphics of AVP.....???


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 14, 2010)

Assassins creed II 
2 sequences completed.Gameplay isnt repetitive unlike AC I so far and ofcourse, Ezio is cooool


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2010)

Brought down Resistance 2 on Difficult game setting. Totally innovative game. And awesome AI. No wonder it got a 9/10 from all sites.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Assassins creed II
> 2 sequences completed.Gameplay isnt repetitive unlike AC I so far and ofcourse, Ezio is cooool



completed it. AWESOME gameplay and enviroment. must play till the end.

it was like watching a movie .


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Topgear: how is the graphics of AVP.....???



The graphics are really good but not great to be honest - you can call it a graphically improved  quake 4 ( eye candy wise IMO ) though the game play is different and more good and intense. Specially the dark gloomy environment/ those aliens and their presence in you minimap and the indication sound will give you thrills and shivers and you will be excited for finishing them off all and don't forget to use the knock back feature - you wiill really need it to suvive.

As in the game progress :

Now on level Ruins . Completed Jungle and faced 2 new eneimes some bot/zombie like humans you you shoot at you and some acid spiting aliens - they are fast and afile but they are easy to kill with the a sniper scope rifle. At the end of the Refinery level I had the first boss fight of the game - To be honest that was really easy to gain the victory !


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday I tested Crysis on my new system. And currently hooked to it!! 

Resolution - 1680X1050
All Settings - Very High
AA - 4X
VSync - ON

I am getting 35+ fps constantly and its looking as superb as photorealistic!! Awesome,awesome graphics! What they achieved 3 years back is really commendable!

PS - I am playing Crysis for the first time!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2010)

Completed Batman Arkham Asylum a couple of days back. Going to resume Assassin's Creed Brotherhood now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

@topgear: graphically improved quake 4...if the graphic is not dat great..then y they created a huge setup for this after installation 30GB..i guess????


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 15, 2010)

Addicted with BLACK OPS..the COD's get more intense with new games...also playing FIFA 11...nice change from FIFA 08..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2010)

Done with Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. Yet another mindfu(k ending. Pretty good but Assassin's Creed 2 still holds the number one spot in the series. 

Going to start Medal of Honor now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2010)

Started AC Brotherhood and inFamous.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @topgear: graphically improved quake 4...if the graphic is not dat great..then y they created a huge setup for this after installation 30GB..i guess????



AVP takes around 15GB disc space after installed not 30GB.

like I said the graphics is good but not as great as crysis or metro 2033. I really can't comment too much Why they have made such huge setup.

May be the latest AVP has huge number of texture files and levels etc. etc. which requires a lot of space and another thing you might have noticed that games with huge setup files usually wants a more powerful cpu and that's why AVP and GTA4 like games more cpu hungry than gpu.

BTW, updated the game and lost all saved files - the stupid stuttering bug is still there but it reduced a lot after updating the game. Started playing this game again.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*Team Fortress 2* - what a game this is.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2010)

ico said:


> *Team Fortress 2* - what a game this is.


Gentlemen 


_


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2010)

God of War on PS2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2010)

Now addicted to
COD Black Ops MP
inFamous
Bad Company 2 as always.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2010)

AVP ( 2010 ) :

met with the first predator in the game. rescued tequila and now going to retrieve the data pad.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 17, 2010)

DEAD SPACE in the night
PURE int the morning


----------



## tkin (Dec 17, 2010)

Playing Medal of Honor, the game's very good, and its hard to believe the game[SP] runs on Unreal Engine 3.5, the graphics are very good, fire looks very interesting, kinda like F.E.A.R 2.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 17, 2010)

ico said:


> *Team Fortress 2* - what a game this is.



I will be playing this game!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2010)

Currently addicted to:

God of War: Ghost of Sparta [PSP]


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2010)

Completed AVP as marine and got sergent ranking. Now started the predator campaign - this looks very interesting as I'm able use cloak mode. Predators has more actions than marine but the hair cut of the predators are really odd !


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 18, 2010)

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands...though the POP series are very innovative i think Assassin's creed titles are better...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2010)

Started God of War Ghost of Sparta 



keviv219 said:


> Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands...though the POP series are very innovative i think Assassin's creed titles are better...



Agreed but you gotta give PoP it's due. It introduced time reverse and running on the walls in the gaming industry.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah some of the levels in Assassins Creed II are similar to POP.Wall climbing,jumping,puzzles even the camera angles reminded me of POP.I was like  playing those levels.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

@psychosocial yes god of war on ps2 agreed


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2010)

Started playing _Divinity 2 The Dragon Knight_


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2010)

Currently addicted to METRO 2033. Playing it at 1600x900 , Overall Quality- HIGH, Directx-10. Giving around 30-40fps on my current rig.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2010)

Played AVP2 and though this game is old will give enough fun to kill those acid spitting creepy aliens  and this is even darker thn the modern AVP ( 2010 ) and the flash lighting is not that great as compared to latest AVP but the gameplay is good and challenging.

Played FIFA 10 for a bit and to be honest it's the first time I've put the ball inside opponents nest in just within 15 seconds !


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

Completed Silent Hill 3 in just 6hrs 26mins.....got all the costumes in extra.....seen all the 
three endings....i liked the normal ending & i guess the protagonist name is formed on the voice actor "Heather Morris".....
& there is Silent Hill 8 coming but for PS3 & XBOX360...(y not PC???)

Now currently addicted to Crysis:Warhead...optimized graphics than crysis but y they have made this game too short than Crysis...only 7levels.....dats annoying....
Btw in advance system settings there options like 
1.Mainstream
2.Enthusiasts
3.Gamer

now tell me which is the high setting???


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Enthusiast is the highest setting...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

^^R u sure??I thought Gamer is the High Setting....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2010)

Nopes...have played the game...Enthusiast is the highest setting...If you look in the box choose a common setting Enthusiast is the last on the drop down menu...You can try both and see the difference for yourself..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Ok...will check it today....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 20, 2010)

Fable III (Xbox 360), really funny game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 20, 2010)

@Karan :- Enthusiast is the max. BTW, I finished Warhead in a single sitting in 4hrs on Normal difficulty. What the **** is up with that ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Completed Silent Hill 3 in just 6hrs 26mins.....got all the costumes in extra.....seen all the
> three endings....i liked the normal ending & i guess the protagonist name is formed on the voice actor "Heather Morris".....
> & there is Silent Hill 8 coming but for PS3 & XBOX360...(y not PC???)



Heather is bad***


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2010)

Now playing "Wanted-Weapons of Fate"


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2010)

@KaranTh85  yes enthusiast is the max setting. completed it. loved it. that was "love at first fight!"


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

Started re-plying HL2 from last saved files.

Moded cricket 07 with latest legend 09 patch to give it a new look and feeling and playing it for fun - AI fielding really sucks as always and even with this mod.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2010)

Completed Crysis Warhead well graphically better than Crysis....but I liked Crysis....

Now let me c which game i play from the menu....COD:MW2 or Batman Arkham Asylum...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Completed Crysis Warhead well graphically better than Crysis....but I liked Crysis....
> 
> Now let me c which game i play from the menu....COD:MW2 or Batman Arkham Asylum...



Arkham Asylum hands down. Play it first. One of the best games I have EVER played!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2010)

^^the only downside of this marvelous game are glitches


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2010)

Piyush said:


> ^^the only downside of this marvelous game are glitches


I never got any when I was using my 9800GTX+, gonna try with 5850 today, the GOTY version has aa available for ATI cards, wish it was available.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2010)

tkin said:


> I never got any when I was using my 9800GTX+, gonna try with 5850 today, the GOTY version has aa available for ATI cards, wish it was available.



lucky u
when me and one of ma frnd tried out this game there were too many glitches


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2010)

Big sale on steam today guys.Just bought Battlefield:BC2 for 10$


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

HL2 :

Level Name Follow Freeman.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Big sale on steam today guys.Just bought Battlefield:BC2 for 10$



Ya, got my BC2 yesterday. Yippee..!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 22, 2010)

Piyush said:


> ^^the only downside of this marvelous game are glitches



Bad luck man...I never ran into a single glitch during my playthrough!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Completed Crysis Warhead well graphically better than Crysis....but I liked Crysis....
> 
> Now let me c which game i play from the menu....COD:MW2 or Batman Arkham Asylum...



Play COD-MW2 coz Batman-AA is the easiest game i hv ever played...even the boss fights are no good....but the gameplay is nice.


----------



## asingh (Dec 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Ya, got my BC2 yesterday. Yippee..!



The similarities to the MW series will shock ya...!


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Ya, got my BC2 yesterday. Yippee..!



same here 

still 1 more hour for download to finish 



_


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2010)

Is Asura's Wrath for XBOX360/PS3 out?


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 22, 2010)

GTA IV episodes from liberty city....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 22, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas...The game needs too much time...It's very good though..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2010)

asingh said:


> The similarities to the MW series will shock ya...!



All FPS games are somewhat similar. And all don;t need to be compare to COD.


----------



## Romonster (Dec 23, 2010)

Odin Sphere in PS2... Hell lot of inventory management


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2010)

Need a little help here :

In HL2 on the level Follow Freeman - There's a room with red laser fences and turrets all over the place.

What's so special about that room and when I some how managed to cross those laser fences and turrets and went to the button panel I jut can't get the buttons working and the turrets are thrwing tons of bullets at freeman.

how come disable those turrets and successfully work with those button and what will hapen anyway after this.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^ search for 'halflife 2 visual walkthrough' 



_


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2010)

Installed Batman Arkham Asylum....but i have face a strange issue now....
the cut-scenes videos are playing with only background sound & no voice dialogue is missing....y is it like dat....graphics is perfectly ok....
then i found dat cutscenes uses BIK files (Bink Video) so i played those files using RAD tools still the same problem of audio...did u guys face this issue???


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Installed Batman Arkham Asylum....but i have face a strange issue now....
> the cut-scenes videos are playing with only background sound & no voice dialogue is missing....y is it like dat....graphics is perfectly ok....
> then i found dat cutscenes uses BIK files (Bink Video) so i played those files using RAD tools still the same problem of audio...did u guys face this issue???



You must have downloaded a ripped version of the game....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2010)

^^I have googled for this issue & saw many users facing the same issue....some were facing it thru steam copy also.....but didn't got any solution so far.....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there any patch available for this...if yes then try applying it....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 23, 2010)

going to buy batman arkham asylum. 

in mood of spending quality time with it


----------



## aby geek (Dec 23, 2010)

if any of your friends is running the game w/o problems then try copying bink files from his system and pasting in your system in the directory they need to be.

Cutscene Audio Problem (no voices) - Eidos Forums

here is solution


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> going to buy batman arkham asylum.
> 
> in mood of spending quality time with it


Buy the GOTY edition(game of the year), it has native aa support for ATI cards, unlike the launch version.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^ search for 'halflife 2 visual walkthrough'
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks for the reply but i've completed the whole game anyway without reading any kind of walkthrough 

To pass those laser fences you just have to jump up/down crouch, jump up and down again - pretty easy , eh !

I've a question - who was the guy at the ending with a briefcase in hand ??

BTW, gong to start HL2 EP1 - to have more fun with gravity gun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2010)

Now addicted to
Bayonetta [ps3]
AC Brotherhood[ps3]
Vanquish[ps3]
Cod Bo Mp [pc]
BFBC2 MP [pc]
inFamous [ps3]


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the reply but i've completed the whole game anyway without reading any kind of walkthrough
> 
> To pass those laser fences you just have to jump up/down crouch, jump up and down again - pretty easy , eh !
> 
> ...


Gman 

when I played the game earlier I didnt know about this visual walkthrough. but now I'm playing it again to complete steam achievements. and walkthrough has a lot of tidbits that many miss 

btw did you play the original halflife ? if not you should try it also.



_


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 24, 2010)

tkin said:


> Buy the GOTY edition(game of the year), it has native aa support for ATI cards, unlike the launch version.



thanks 4 info. but i have nvidia


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

karan was ur problem solved?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2010)

currently addicted to S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat -SIGEROUS MOD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2010)

Counter Strike Source for just 4.99$ on steam.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2010)

Currently addicted to:

Killzone 2 [PS3]


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Counter Strike Source for just 4.99$ on steam.


Got that.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> Gman
> 
> when I played the game earlier I didnt know about this visual walkthrough. but now I'm playing it again to complete steam achievements. and walkthrough has a lot of tidbits that many miss
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the info buddy.

currently playing HL EP1 - it's just too much dark and those ants are really irritating - now on the part where ants are coming and coming from 3-4 holes on the floor and another irritating thing is firearms are really scarce and so are the ammos - I had enough fun with gravity gun - I want some gun blazing action for heaven's sake !

I've the original Half Life - Played that on Aug just for 30 mins may be - will give it a try after finishing HL2 EP2 -so it's a looooong wait.

BTW, Half Life also has some other versions like blueshift etc. etc. right or they are just mods/expansion maps.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ they are just mods.

btw I'm yet to play EP1 and EP2.. hopefully will finish before valve throws out an EP3.
NFSHP and BFBC2 multiplayer are too addictive that I have not played TF2 for the past few weeks 


_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2010)

ico said:


> Got that.



Cheers.Valve owns!


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 25, 2010)

Currently playing wolverine origins


----------



## abhidev (Dec 25, 2010)

aby geek said:


> karan was ur problem solved?



Actually he came to my house today to get Batman-AA and couple of other games from me...as his external hdd was connected...due to some reason his hdd was detected but was not showing in My computer....so we restarted the pc...and then after that his external hdd went kaput...getting detected but asking to format, but was not letting us to format nor to delete the partition and neither to recover the data...Really a bad day....for him and for me


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 26, 2010)

Completed sequence 11 in Assassins Creed II
Killed rodrigo and got the piece of Eden.But now I am getting bored of the gameplay.Everything was improved from AC1 but the core gameplay is still repetitive.I think its the problem with open world games.I left GTA SA and Just Cause II at halfway and never played those again.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Completed sequence 11 in Assassins Creed II
> Killed rodrigo and got the piece of Eden.But now I am getting bored of the gameplay.Everything was improved from AC1 but the core gameplay is still repetitive.I think its the problem with open world games.I left GTA SA and Just Cause II at halfway and never played those again.



Yes open world games become repetitive....but mafia series was good...


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^ they are just mods.
> 
> btw I'm yet to play EP1 and EP2.. hopefully will finish before valve throws out an EP3.
> NFSHP and BFBC2 multiplayer are too addictive that I have not played TF2 for the past few weeks
> ...



seeing at your avatar I've thought you've completed all HL games released so far.

IN HL2 EP1 now on the part where I've gather some civilians, soldiers etc. etc. to get on a train.

BTW, how is the game Left 4 Dead 2 na d CoD United Offensive ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ though I'm a big fan of halflife, it's very sad fact that I'm yet to finish ep1 and 2   I blame CS and TF2 

L4D2 is very nice coop. you can never pull off an one-man show. before playing I thought I will not like this much gore and zombie stuff and all.. after getting into the game I dunno why but killing zombie is fun  it will be even funnier if playing with known people or friends and also with a mic.



_


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption - Undead Nightmare

If there is a game developer out there who knows how to make DLCs, then it's Rockstar! After Ballad of Gay Tony and Lost and Damned for the GTA4, the Undead Nightmare surely delivers! Heck it stands out as a whole new game!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 27, 2010)

Re-playing Infamous this time Evil Side , getting prepared for Infamous 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Red Dead Redemption - Undead Nightmare
> 
> If there is a game developer out there who knows how to make DLCs, then it's Rockstar! After Ballad of Gay Tony and Lost and Damned for the GTA4, the Undead Nightmare surely delivers! Heck it stands out as a whole new game!



Naah.. this isn't Rockstar North. This is Rockstar San Diego.  Both are under the same hood, but the dev team is completely different.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 27, 2010)

Hoooooooooooo.....wooohooooooooooo........Completed Crysis, now goin fo DARK SECTOR......


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Naah.. this isn't Rockstar North. This is Rockstar San Diego.  Both are under the same hood, but the dev team is completely different.



Ah my bad but anyways both dev team affect one company's reputation and that is Rockstar! And all Rockstar dev teams always deliver!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Naah.. this isn't Rockstar North. This is Rockstar San Diego.  Both are under the same hood, but the dev team is completely different.


I think the essence of his post was to praise Rockstar Games (as an entity) for creating kick-ass DLC's.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think the essence of his post was to praise Rockstar Games (as an entity) for creating kick-ass DLC's.



Yea, yea.. I knew it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^ though I'm a big fan of halflife, it's very sad fact that I'm yet to finish ep1 and 2   I blame CS and TF2
> 
> L4D2 is very nice coop. you can never pull off an one-man show. before playing I thought I will not like this much gore and zombie stuff and all.. after getting into the game I dunno why but killing zombie is fun  it will be even funnier if playing with known people or friends and also with a mic.
> 
> _



Yep, I've played l4d in lan with my elder bro and it was a real fun but the characters have changed in l4d2 and I just don't like them much though this time the game has some really great weapons and those gteeat dlcs which has some l4d chracters and missions. So I got it and played single player campaign.

Played Cod United offensive and felt challenging enough even in normal mode it's .

Completed HL2 EP1 ( the gameplay is just too short ) and now it's time for EP2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Actually he came to my house today to get Batman-AA and couple of other games from me...as his external hdd was connected...due to some reason his hdd was detected but was not showing in My computer....so we restarted the pc...and then after that his external hdd went kaput...getting detected but asking to format, but was not letting us to format nor to delete the partition and neither to recover the data...Really a bad day....for him and for me



i have deep regret over that incident......
lost all my movies,photos & games isos.......
well sent it for RMA to seagate...will get a new one after 15days........
but i suffered a huge data loss.....will vow dat it wont happen again....

anyways....currently addicted to Gears of War....immersive gameplay,graphics,sound.....& rest of all innovative weapons......like dawn of hammer.....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> anyways....currently addicted to Gears of War....immersive gameplay,graphics,sound.....& rest of all innovative weapons......like dawn of hammer.....



I didn't find Gears of war impressive...well hv u played Wanted???


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 28, 2010)

Need for Speed: High Stakes


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

any one here who doesnt play arrow key games online on their laptop coz of back and  forward keys become a nuisance?

i am so irritated right now


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2010)

Started playing HL2 EP2 ...


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

Now on level Freeman Pontifex in HL2 EP2.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 30, 2010)

Learned fishing in World of Warcraft and also entered the capital city Darnassus of the Night Elves. Dealing out tons of damage from my hunter's ranged weapons now


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

Now on Level "Belly of the Beast"....oh man whatta graphics here..initially the ambience was dark so couldn't noticed the full graphics detail...but this level is damm detailed...the 
raining water flowing thru trees & the water relection effect on ground & also the lighting of cloud making this level damm addictive....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2010)

currently playing civilisation5. black ops up next.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2010)

On a high dose of Fallout new vegas..
Level 24 and am wreaking havoc with the Anti material rifle and gobi scout sniper rifle..


----------



## honeykr (Dec 30, 2010)

Just finished Robin Hood the legend of sherwood. It was good in gameplay. There should have been a squeal


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 30, 2010)

hii ! 
i got a new pc yesterday , MAINLY, i wanted to play GTA 4
my config - amd phenom x4 945 + 4gb ddr3 + MSI hd6850
i got a gta 4 dvd frm a shop, installed it , took hell lot of time ! 
and now, when i started the game, it askd me for an account on SOCIAL club, i made the account , n it downloaded windows live , and now when i start the game , even on LOW Settings , it lags, I did the benchmark test , it showed 59 fps on MAX settings !!!
now wtf ? how do i solve this !? should i download any patch or mod for this ??
i know my pc is good enough to maxx out gta 4 with >50 fps !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2010)

Installed Dead Space. Gonna start it tonight.


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

^^
Oh man. Be careful if you play with the lights off, and audio head gear. Jumpy....!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2010)

Lights off, yep. Will be using my MX-5021 for audio though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 31, 2010)

left4 dead 2 ATM got it recently been playing like 7 hours/day


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ How many chapters you have completed till now and what's your difficulty setting ? Do you have all the DLC's installed.



SunnyChahal said:


> Installed Dead Space. Gonna start it tonight.





asingh said:


> ^^
> Oh man. Be careful if you play with the lights off, and audio head gear. Jumpy....!





SunnyChahal said:


> Lights off, yep. Will be using my MX-5021 for audio though. Thanks for the heads up.



I've completed it upto to the part where you have to insert 3 or 4 generator type things into some door slot - you have to throw them into right places with some sort of gravity gun from a far distance. Any suggestion on how to insert thme properly with that gravity gun like thing ? I was able to insert only one and it felt like too much tedious to insert others properly - so leaved that game way 1 and half years ago.

BTW, currently on chapter Riding Shotgun in HL2 EP2 - Wow! it's one hell of a ride ! The details of water in river is just amazing.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 31, 2010)

^ 
not much but playing "realism and versus" very much cos of frnds played some other new maps in xpert difficulty !! ghosh!!  i finished only 1 campaign till now and was playing TF2 with it 

my CC failed at the very moment when i was to buy "BFBC2" and "crysis pack"


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2011)

Now in white Forest in HL2 EP2.

*BTW, Wish all Gamers a bright and cheerful happy new year full with gaming glory*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

TF2 for just 5$ on steam,no excuse for missing out


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2011)

^^no cc with me..  
but the orange box is available for just 700 bucks...that shudnt hurt.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^no cc with me..
> but the orange box is available for just 700 bucks...that shudnt hurt.



If you don't have the other games. Otherwise some of it will be wasted.


----------



## Achuth (Jan 2, 2011)

finished NFS hot pursuit 2010 all racer and cop events ... all distinction or Gold !! yeayy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently addicted to:

Resistance: Fall of Man [PS3]

Might switch to Demon's Souls though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently addicted to:
> 
> Resistance: Fall of Man [PS3]
> 
> Might switch to Demon's Souls though.



Err... mate, put your trademark avatar, pl0x? 

BTW, got no CC! Goddarnit! I could've been in 'Nam if I had it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

Finished HL2 EP2!

Now it's time for either Darkest of Days Moment of Truth or HL1.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 3, 2011)

Still to Fallout New Vegas...level 28 and I have to deal with Legate Lanius...no idea how to do that...he is so strong and that sword is deadly...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2011)

Completed Gears of War the final level Boss fight with RAAM was difficult.....
& I liked the Train Wreckage Level....awsomely crafted with detail....
I give it 9/10 

Now playing COD:Black Ops......gameplay totally different from previous titles......
what bugs r fixed in new patch????


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 3, 2011)

Finished Fallout New Vegas...Awesome game..certainly 9.5/10...must play..


Spoiler



only if i had 100 Speech i wouldn't have had to fight him...the Ballistic fist did him and other legionaries though...and with 100 Science i didn't have to fight General Oliver too..



Time for playing HL2 EP2 again...


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 3, 2011)

Was playing Red Dead Redemption.. Playing Joe Danger from yesterday.. pretty much a fun game


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Completed Gears of War the final level Boss fight with RAAM was difficult.....
> & I liked the Train Wreckage Level....awsomely crafted with detail....
> I give it 9/10
> 
> ...


Almost all bugs are fixed except sound stuttering bug, sometimes background noise is generated that muffles the sound a bit, like poor radio reception, but no graphics issue.

RAAM is damn easy if you know what to do, use the crossbow and sniper rifle, crossbow hit gets rid of kryll, get in sniper headshots, make sure to quick load the rifle to get damage boost, when raam reaches you jump to other side of the concrete slab and run like hell to other side and hide behind the concrete slab there, rinse and repeat. I had much difficulty in that place where you have to get to the car, avoiding the boomers and beat the timer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2011)

RAAM was a let down, tbh. He was way too easy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

Started playing Necrovision - going to deal with the 1st boss.
Played Darkest of Days a bit and I did not liked it very much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> RAAM is damn easy if you know what to do, use the crossbow and sniper rifle, crossbow hit gets rid of kryll, get in sniper headshots, make sure to quick load the rifle to get damage boost, when raam reaches you jump to other side of the concrete slab and run like hell to other side and hide behind the concrete slab there, rinse and repeat.


Ya I know but I didn't know the combination of sniper + bow..coz i had sniper + Machine Gun.......

so i had to replay the last level to get crossbow......& kill RAAM...coz without its really difficult to kill..even grenades r of no use.....
Btw how to do quick reload????



tkin said:


> I had much difficulty in that place where you have to get to the car, avoiding the boomers and beat the timer.



Ya me too....otherwise Burak will destroy the car.....
& I've heard dat in XBOX360 version the Boss fight with Burak is not there....
& for PC version it is....


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> RAAM was a let down, tbh. He was way too easy.



Which game character is this...??

Well installed COD-MW2 again....awesome!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Ya I know but I didn't know the combination of sniper + bow..coz i had sniper + Machine Gun.......
> 
> so i had to replay the last level to get crossbow......& kill RAAM...coz without its really difficult to kill..even grenades r of no use.....
> Btw how to do quick reload????
> ...


To quick reload press R and a bar starts moving right below your weapon, when it reaches the white area immediately press R again, if you miss it your weapon jams and you can't use it for a few secs, if you can't take chances then wait till the bar goes all the way.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Which game character is this...??
> 
> Well installed COD-MW2 again....awesome!!!!!



Final boss in Gears of War.

*www.realbollywood.com/news/up_images/11112170.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Finished Fallout New Vegas...Awesome game..certainly 9.5/10...must play..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I anti-material-ed him from a distance and then he ran through some mines while chasing me, also boon was mad with his anti-material rifle too, and oliver was meh.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Final boss in Gears of War.
> 
> *www.realbollywood.com/news/up_images/11112170.jpg


Who happened to be weak like a chicken


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 4, 2011)

Just finished Batman : Arkham Asylum! Easily one of the best games developed till date.
Currently playing Darksiders - PC version! This game is total kick ass! I am loving and enjoying it!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2011)

Got:-
No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise[ps3 JP version][Yeah, i understand japanese ]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 4, 2011)

Never knew Heroes Paradise was on 360 and PS3 too hows the game ? So you must also play Yakuza 3


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

completed 2nd boss fight in necro vision - the battle was easy enough but later finding explosives just in 3 mins was a bit hard but somehow manged to do that as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2011)

dinjo_jo said:


> Never knew Heroes Paradise was on 360 and PS3 too hows the game ? So you must also play Yakuza 3



The Japanese version already released for the ps3. the EUR and US version are gonna release this year. Don't know when exactly. The game is awesome never the less. Its a Combination of hack-n-slash and GTA. I just killed boss #8. Its a must play for all hack-n-slash lovers. There is no trouble in understanding the story as most of the things are in English. You can customize your appeals by buying stuff from shops. Go to the gym and make up some muscles so that your damage increases. Buy new weapons and upgrade old ones.

This is boss #10.
*defaultprime.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/no_more_heroes_heroes_parad_01.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

In Necrovision - On the verge of 4th Boss battle - the game is amazing. Thanks to ethan and asingh for recommending this wonderful game to me.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 6, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> *defaultprime.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/no_more_heroes_heroes_parad_01.jpg





Nice tattooos!!!


Currently playing NFS:HP. Brilliant, nothing much to say...8.5/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> In Necrovision - On the verge of 4th Boss battle - the game is amazing. Thanks to ethan and asingh for recommending this wonderful game to me.



what is game is this????


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Completed Assassins Creed II @ 66% synch. 15.5hrs
I was really impressed at beginning and in some levels but got bored in some levels.I have to say one thing, its one of the best looking game ever.The game world was charming and special mention to soundtracks.No comments on ending


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Finished Braid. One mind fu(king game.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Finished Braid. One mind fu(king game.



yeah...one of the best games ever..the soundtrack is just awesome.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 6, 2011)

Going to play new vegas again..this time different missions...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> In Necrovision - On the verge of 4th Boss battle - the game is amazing. Thanks to ethan and asingh for recommending this wonderful game to me.


hows this game?
can u give a lil piece of info?



ico said:


> Finished Braid. One mind fu(king game.



puzzle game?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> puzzle game?



all i can say is : there's more to braid than meets the eye..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> can u give a lil piece of info?puzzle game?



OK, now let me figure.. You haven't played this game?

And yes, it is a Arcade puzzle solving/platforming game.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

^^
err...yes...


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> what is game is this????



As I told it's NecroVision.



Piyush said:


> hows this game?
> can u give a lil piece of info?



It's a FPS game based on WW1. The weapons are not so great but killing the undead and soldiers with melee weapons is really a great experience - you can also perform combo attack - the graphics may seem a little bit dull but the gameplay and the story is good enough and the boss fights are a bit easy to me till now.

it also has an exp pack called Lost Company



> The year is 1916. Young American joins UK Army to experience an adventure of his life and soon realizes that greater evil is hiding beneath the Great War storm. He has to face the underground world of vampires, demons, evil genius creatures and even become one of the demons to rescue the human and vampire kind from forces of darkness.
> 
> NecroVisioN is a First Person Shooter taking place in a variety of locations from battlefields of World War I to much darker and brutal underground world of vampires and demons. Sceneries range from realistic to dream-like, opponents from enemy troops to fantasy creatures -- old fashion look and style of the game is going to remind the world setting from the Lovecraft's horrors and seamlessly mix the war shooter elements into it. Player will fight enemies using environments, powerful and evil artifacts, vampire technology, and authentic WWI era weapons.
> 
> ...



NecroVision


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2011)

^^sounds interesting...
any cons from ur side against this game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^sounds interesting...
> any cons from ur side against this game?


It tends to be a bit heavy on the hardware at times. It has some huge ass characters to render and sometimes, in massive numbers. All of this can stress your GPU, depending on the settings you play at. It's just your generic Painkiller style game; Free-for-all-kill-all-you-want.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^sounds interesting...
> any cons from ur side against this game?



only con is from my side is level loading time and it's bit difficult to find and get artifacts anyway.

BTW, destroyed zimmerman's huge sized scropio tank and at last made zimmerman to kiss his ass goodbye. But after that the story got really interesting and now it seems like even more exciting than before.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> only con is from my side is level loading time and it's bit difficult to find and get artifacts anyway.


The long load time issue was fixed with a patch with was released promptly after the game's release.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2011)

ok thanks bros
on my list


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 8, 2011)

*ANGRY BIRDS* on PC.....soooooo addictive..


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The long load time issue was fixed with a patch with was released promptly after the game's release.



I've patched up this game but what is annoying me is that if the you die or want to load a quick save file the game still takes a lot of time - think of CoD starting from cod 2 though - if you die the game game will start from the check point instantly - no reloading of the whole level.

After patching up I've seen one improvement - the quick save loading time was too much before that but now it reduced anyway.

BTW, now on level mole underground. Learned how to summon so that they can work for me and got a newer type of shadow tool which can throw magic balls so that you can you shoot at those flying wizards I guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> *ANGRY BIRDS* on PC.....soooooo addictive..



yes. playing since last night. and gets really hard & tricky once you approach latter stages.


----------



## sasuke (Jan 9, 2011)

Playing BFBC2 multiplayer, but getting killed continuously cannot spot enemies, any tips?


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2011)

sasuke said:


> Playing BFBC2 multiplayer, but getting killed continuously cannot spot enemies, any tips?


Rules are simple, move a lot, don't try camping, also try to sprint in open areas, when face to face with enemy try to jump to avoid shots, look out for snipers, if you play for sometime you can actually predict sniper positions, it takes time to learn, took me nearly a month to get used to COD4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2011)

sasuke said:


> Playing BFBC2 multiplayer, but getting killed continuously cannot spot enemies, any tips?



First of all, this is Battlefield. This takes hell lotsa skillz. CoD takes no skill. You can't bunny hop in this game. About spotting the enemies, if you're in hardcore, you can't spot. If you mean the triangle over their heads. But if you can't spot the enemies through your eyes, then you need to look closer. It easily takes 3 months to know about this game. My K/DR was 0.6 when I first bought it, now it's about 1. 

Yeah this game's MP is kickass. I don't play any SP at all. Never looked at the frickkin' CoD.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2011)

^
Who are you and what have to done with NVIDIAGeek?


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> Who are you and what have to done with NVIDIAGeek?


The geek parasite finally got to the roots of his brain, look, no Nomad FTW comment on last post, that's a zombie, run man, run!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2011)

Done with Resistance: Fall of Man. 

Currently *will be* addicted to:
Resistance 2 [PS3]


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

In Necrovision - almost finished the level crystal chamber.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

Angry Birds....m lovin it!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

@abhidev: have bought galaxy S?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2011)

Completed Assassins Creed 2, could not find (lost interest in) remaining 20 feathers.

My Rating : 7/10  
(+) The story was good, Music was epic, gameplay was awesome. 
(-) Combat has evolved but still heavily relies on counterattack, graphics limited by consoles.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @abhidev: have bought galaxy S?



Nope...I hv it on pc


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

last piece of intel to collect in Black Ops & trying the achievements. will get back to Special Ops (with Mr/Mrs.Ghost) later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

PC is off for 15days now can't game on it.....


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> PC is off for 15days now can't game on it.....



why is ur pc off....only 2 gb of ur ram is corrupt right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

abhidev said:


> why is ur pc off....only 2 gb of ur ram is corrupt right?



ya..but as per RMA policy we have to both the RAMs even if other is ok...coz of serial nos...i guess.....neways i will get new1 frm corsair platinum series....


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2011)

^^tell  me more abt corsair platinum is it better thn dominator?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Trying out " *THE SABOTEUR*". Its got mixed black&white and colour transitions.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2011)

In Necrovsion - currently on Chapter 8 - Mole Temple


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2011)

cant stop playing pocket frogs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> ^^tell  me more abt corsair platinum is it better thn dominator?



I dnt knw which is better & which is not.....I told them i want corsair4GB DDR3 RAM & they gave this XMS platinum series RAM......


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Trying out " *THE SABOTEUR*". Its got mixed black&white and colour transitions.



Ahhh, that's the all time favorite of mine. Keep on with it. Skylar..wow..lol


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

Necrovisio - now riding a flying dragon - this game is totally amazing !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> Necrovisio - now riding a flying dragon - this game is totally amazing !


Wait till you get to the last boss; He's f*ckin' HUGE!


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Just craving for it - defeated Azazel anyway.

BTW, have not played a single challenge - it's time for play those and increase the power of shadowhand.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Just craving for it - defeated Azazel anyway.
> 
> BTW, have not played a single challenge - it's time for play those and increase the power of shadowhand.



Hmm...looks interesting..wanna try out my hands on it....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2011)

Ermh.... people, how did you pass that black screen with ATI cards in Mafia 2? I just got it and naoh I can't play it. It being one of my most waited games, now I cannot play it. 

Help please? If it's anything ......., PM me.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ nvidiageek

Buddy i never had any black screens and mafia 2 is running flawlessly in my system. 
How did you get it? I have a radeon 5750 1gb.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ nvidiageek
> 
> Buddy i never had any black screens and mafia 2 is running flawlessly in my system.
> How did you get it? I have a radeon 5750 1gb.



From a friend. BTW, when I start it, the splash image and all that PhysX logo pops up after that, nothing. Just black screen, it sits there for an hour or so. I've been trying my best to find a fix but can't. Any help would be appreciated. 

P.S I have all the new drivers, for both my GPU and PhysX, so "update your drivers" won't be any good.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

What gpu are you using?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2011)

^Radeon HD 5850.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 13, 2011)

Mass Effect 2...Really cool.............and Need For Speed Hot Pursuit. Currently in Speed Enforcement and Exotic Series...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Radeon HD 5850.



What about other games? Do they work fine? Start a new thread regarding this query.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 13, 2011)

Just completed *Medal Of Honor*. A decent game which has borrowed a lot of its style from Call of Duty series and Bad Company 2. 

Now playing *X: Men Origins Wolverine* and *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit*.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> What about other games? Do they work fine? Start a new thread regarding this query.



This happens only with this game. And this is game's fault. Even legit users have this problem. It seems it only happens with Win7.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This happens only with this game. And this is game's fault. Even legit users have this problem. It seems it only happens with Win7.



Man i don't face any such problems at all. I am running win7 64bit ultimate and there are no issues at all. Try downloading a patch or a fix.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2011)

@nvidiageek:- right click on mafia2.exe> properties>compatibility tab>tick "disable desktop composition>apply>ok
run game.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ jojothedragon

Buddy i checked my executable and "disable desktop composition" is unticked. Still mafia2 runs fine without any problems. Can you please explain what this has got to do it?


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> From a friend. BTW, when I start it, the splash image and all that PhysX logo pops up after that, nothing. Just black screen, it sits there for an hour or so. I've been trying my best to find a fix but can't. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> P.S I have all the new drivers, for both my GPU and PhysX, so "update your drivers" won't be any good.



Go to

Windows Install Drive ( C ):\Users\<yourUserName>\AppData\Local\2K Games\Mafia II\Saves

and open file videoconfig with notepad and change all 1 to 0

for eg :

0 0 1920 1200 1 0 0 1

Change it to:

0 0 1024 768 0 0 0 0

this should solve it.



amrawtanshx said:


> Just completed *Medal Of Honor*. A decent game which has borrowed a lot of its style from Call of Duty series and Bad Company 2.
> 
> Now playing *X: Men Origins Wolverine* and *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit*.



Voice acting is pretty dull in Medal of Honor but the game play though not great is good enough.



KaranTh85 said:


> Hmm...looks interesting..wanna try out my hands on it....



Give it a try  - it's a wonderful game

BTW, in Necrovision completed 2 challenges in challenge room and these challenges are really challenging.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 14, 2011)

Completed Bad Company 2...It was interesting...
they took a dig at MW2 once if i remember "We Can't go to the officials, they will send Special OPs douchebags with *heartbeat sensor on their guns*...Nice...
I have to say these games are very similar...they always have the US as good guys with the Russians as enemies and there has to be atleast 1 snow level in the game...
But I don't complain as long as I enjoy....


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2011)

someone played Cogs? old game BTW.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2011)

^^expand it plz


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> Voice acting is pretty dull in Medal of Honor but the game play though not great is good enough.


It was just a very basic modern FPS for me which borrowed heavily from COD, be it running the Snowmobile from MW2 or sniping from a long range with .5 Cal Magnum and other countless incidents.
The story too wasn't engrossing enough.It didn't have anything unique to offer. AI didn't seem that great and weapon damage system wasn't realistic. I was able to get kills with a single shot at long range with my pistol sometimes.
Anyway, its a personal choice.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2011)

^
Where have you been man? Long time, no see, eh?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2011)

Currently addicted to:

Demon's Souls [PS3]
Resistance 2 [PS3]


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2011)

Defeated Big Mamma in Necrovison and now to defeat the last boss.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 15, 2011)

Angry Birds.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Currently addicted to:
> 
> Demon's Souls [PS3]
> Resistance 2 [PS3]


 
Demon's Souls? :S


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2011)

That's right! Me, Jojo and one my friend have started our play through together. We have a thread logged for it on TE.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^expand it plz



*1.bp.blogspot.com/_jp-Y_pSujQA/SeXChv8L1FI/AAAAAAAAaMU/OvnUUDBLEeE/s320/pipes+and+gears+puzzle+game.jpg

*www.shaswatpatel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Cogs-HD-iPad-Game.jpg


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 15, 2011)

playing Dragon Age Origins demo, again, with better  graphics 

one prob. in control panel physX is explicitly controlled by GPU. still there is a logo in the game screen in the upper left corner saying PHYX > CPU .  how to remove it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2011)

@Sam.Shab He was asking you to post the complete name of that game.  *trollfest*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

oops. i misspelled it. but the full name is COGS. i not know its full form or if it even exist.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> @nvidiageek:- right click on mafia2.exe> properties>compatibility tab>tick "disable desktop composition>apply>ok
> run game.





topgear said:


> Go to
> 
> Windows Install Drive ( C ):\Users\<yourUserName>\AppData\Local\2K Games\Mafia II\Saves
> 
> ...



Thank you, mates. But that too didn't work. I lost my hopes on this game. Heard the ending was bad and there's nothing to do in the city. Just uninstalled the game to free myself from frustations. Thank again to Dragon, TopGear and (vicky)Batz.

*ALCATRAZ!!!*


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> oops. i misspelled it. but the full name is COGS. i not know its full form or if it even exist.



Sam, you better stop trolling! consider this as a warning.

More info on the game that Sam is talking about: *www.cogsgame.com/


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 16, 2011)

Completed HOT PURSUIT!!!!!!! Now playing MASS EFFECT 2


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2011)

Playing Medal Of Honor on hardest difficulty, still its too easy


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Playing Medal Of Honor on hardest difficulty, still its too easy


The game has lame ai, many times enemies just stand in front of me and look in opposite direction.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Sam, you better stop trolling! consider this as a warning.



sorry DB. got carried away. will take care from now on. 



IronCruz said:


> Completed HOT PURSUIT!!!!!!!



stuck in many Rapid Responses. getting 20-30sec penalty


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 16, 2011)

Started *NFS Hot Pursuit*. I found some of the Preview races tough. 
Currently stuck in *X Men Origins Wolverine* where the floodgates have been opened and Logan needs to run the hell out of there.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

@sam and sunny
never heard that name 
thats why i thought it must be abbr or something

btw...currently addicted to navy seals


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2011)

amrawtanshx said:


> Started *NFS Hot Pursuit*. I found some of the Preview races tough.
> Currently stuck in *X Men Origins Wolverine* where the floodgates have been opened and Logan needs to run the hell out of there.


I got stuck there for some time too, the key is to use two different keys(forgot detail, maybe it was W+A) to make sure logan runs at an angle before the jump, this is one drawback of keyboards where joysticks are very useful.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2011)

Played Western Outlaw - Dead or Alive - The graphics sucks, Game  has some bugs Gameplay is good and revolver actions are just great but in first few levels you will find it real tough to find health packs and when you got dual revolvers everything will seems to easy enough. 

Necrovision  :

Today is the day I will try to defeat Mephisto - A BIG giant !!!

But before that I've to defeat his minions and among of them - those two big beats seems to be a tough to handle - they are just pushing me to edges to fall down but I think I'll manage it somehow today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

@topgear: is necrovision gameplay is similar to Serious Sam.....where enemies spawn everytime u kill them....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 17, 2011)

^ its a not like that. Its like singularity. But very weird!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @topgear: is necrovision gameplay is similar to Serious Sam.....where enemies spawn everytime u kill them....


Painkiller. That's the game which is probably the closest game you can link with NecroVision.


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 17, 2011)

Completed darksiders for PC and Batman:AA! 
Started with Dead Space for PC. But man, this game sucks like gravity! 
Anyone tried this game before? Mouse and keyboard control/movements are pathetic in epic way! 
Confused which one to start : ME 2, The Witcher, Fallout 3
Suggest people...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 17, 2011)

Fallout 3..or new vegas if u have one..
One of the most epic games..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 17, 2011)

Completed MOH (Campaign), I say better than COD:MW2 (not MW1).


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 18, 2011)

kumarmanish said:


> Anyone tried this game before? Mouse and keyboard control/movements are pathetic in epic way!
> Confused which one to start : ME 2, The Witcher, Fallout 3
> Suggest people...



Getting used to controls will take you some time in Deadspace. And with play it with minimal lighting and a good headphone and then you will see.
BTW, start with ME2. Great game. I didn't like the Witcher too much.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @topgear: is necrovision gameplay is similar to Serious Sam.....where enemies spawn everytime u kill them....





jojothedragon said:


> ^ its a not like that. Its like singularity. But very weird!





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Painkiller. That's the game which is probably the closest game you can link with NecroVision.



I think it's can be called the mix of both though personally I can't compare it any other game. It's unique piece of game with a weird sotry !

BTW, defeated Mephisto as promised but I was surprised see the ending !!

Actually beating mephisto was a little bit too easy.

Tried to play Ncerovision Lost company but getting script error - any fix for that ?

BTW, Played a game Called Battle Strike Force of resistance and this WW2 based game is pretty good.


----------



## Journey (Jan 18, 2011)

kumarmanish said:


> Completed darksiders for PC and Batman:AA!
> Started with Dead Space for PC. But man, this game sucks like gravity!
> Anyone tried this game before? Mouse and keyboard control/movements are pathetic in epic way!
> Confused which one to start : ME 2, The Witcher, Fallout 3
> Suggest people...




I suggest you to start with the witcher, one of the best games I have EVER played!
As for deadspace, come on it was good! The controls were clunky on purpose, to make you feel like a slow moving guy in metal armor, give this game another chance!

As for my addiction right now, it must but SUPER MEAT BOY!


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2011)

Playing Tomb Raider Legend, I'm falling in love with Lara all over again , the gameplay is just so damn good, and so is the music, the next installment better be worth it.

Next Tomb Raider:
*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width/hash/04/6f/046f01ff9edd21d8fb9783754a7cf28c.jpg

*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width/hash/bb/10/bb1083e1c2aa0d6b7801654c24cffae6.jpg

*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width/hash/82/2a/822a552ce299fc43beeb69dc08c904e1.jpg

This is being developed by Crystal Dynamics, so no doubt the gameplay will be solid, not the $hitfest GoL was, TR was always a platformer and puzzle solving based on huge environments, if the story(which, in case you didn't knew is a reboot, no correlation with the previous titles) lives up then this game will kick some serious a$$(including uncharted, no offense meant for uncharted fans)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Legend is extremely short. Anniversary, on the other hand, is both, challenging and long. Underworld is eye-candy + excellent locations.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

@ *tkin*

Wow lara looks so realistic. She's lost her teflon coating and this should give the series a major boost. I am a huge tombraider fan and my first tr game was tombraider 3 adventures of lara croft on a *psone*.  Since then ,its no looking back and i have completed every single tr game ever released( except the *DLC'S* of tomb raider underworld which were never released on pc).


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally started GTA IV and played some missions; so far so great


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Finally started GTA IV and played some missions; so far so great



good
when u reach about 50% plz upload the save file so that i can continue from where i left


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Anniversary, on the other hand, is both, challenging and long. Underworld is eye-candy + excellent locations.



played Anniversary till the fight with momma raptor. than told myself, enough is enough. its better to fight a Boss in Painkiller (the one with a hammer) than a 60 feet tall ugly dinosaur. that also with a pair of handguns & left. 

next started with Underworld & finished it within the gap in exams. far better & far more logical gameplay & puzzles. & i like riding bikes


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ Got a nice racing game called Renault Truck Racing - this game is completely free and it feels good to try some thing different always. Graphics, Handling is Ok but it has only 2 trucks ( though has 8 skins for each of'em and a skin editor as well ) and 4 tracks in single player mode. This game also includes a multi player mode as well - overall a good game.

BTW, Going to start Pain Killer and I will try to fix the stupid prob with Necrovision Lost company so that I can play it.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 20, 2011)

Have started playing GTA EFLC....good graphics and gameplay...I'm gonna be high on this game for a while....currently playing as the LOST MC


----------



## abhidev (Jan 20, 2011)

Tomb raider looks awesome man!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

let me install TR Underworld & play again  but game crashes sometimes when restoring a saved game. maybe the 100Mb patch will solve it.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 20, 2011)

Completed Mass Effect 2.... Confused Which to go for Assassin's Creed 1 or Darksiders!!!!? ?;^(


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

go for darksiders since it has no sequel to keep u itching to play more
then go for AC series


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 21, 2011)

Darksiders any day...Assassins 1 was not that great...

BTW currently addicted to GTA EFLC AND Assassin's Creed II(finally)..


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2011)

I think Playing Assassins Creed 2 and after that darksiders will be really awesome.

BTW, played two new games - one is called Extreme Tux Racer - a enhanced version of the legendary Tux Racer ( all of linux users should recognize this game by it's name only )

Another one is Angry Bird - completed 9 levels so far.


----------



## skippednote (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Guys I'm back to the gaming scene with a Jailbroken PS3 
Time to get NFS HP. How is the game (SP) ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> Another one is Angry Bird - completed 9 levels so far.



I watched the trailer of Angry birds a while ago and was very imperessed...Will try it in a while


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> Another one is Angry Bird - completed 9 levels so far.



addictive small game when you run out of good games to play.



bassam904 said:


> Time to get NFS HP. How is the game (SP) ?



game so far is good but the number of police chase & pursuit is way less (than Most Wanted). looking at the size of the game, the game is a bit short.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 21, 2011)

Thankfully, I haven't play'd any TR game. It'd be more great to play as Nate Drake. (And no, I'm not in any way......)

Darn! Crysis 2's gonna be here soon! Can't wait for the reveal of BF3!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Currently addicted to LOST PLANET 2. In dx11 mode, the game simply is in a class of its own.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 21, 2011)

Completed DARK SECTOR!!!! This game sucks because it doesn't display health,very very difficult to play!!!!!!!*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1369.snc4/164187_1523467532799_1417936498_31121109_6558690_n.jpg


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 21, 2011)

GTA IV 20% completed.

But it didnt live upto my expectations .Driving is a pain in a**,fighting is terrible and added realism reduced the fun factor.Even the graphics are not that good.I cant compare this to GTA VC or SA.My favourite bike was PCJ 600 I handled that like a pro in GTA VC and used to do unique jumps and all but in GTA 4 I cant even drive it.

The game is still okay and playable but GTA VC or SA with improved graphics would have been better than this any day.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea.. Physics system changed the way we should drive. I must say.. the change is good.That fear keeps the player under pressure and will only punish if player commits any mistake. For the players who were expecting vehicle control system like it was in SA, VC... it might be hard to digest. 

My only complaint was, it feels bit awkward with Keyboard and Hand break+turn combo will not work all the time. Except that, It was very good.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Completed DARK SECTOR!!!! This game sucks because it doesn't display health,very very difficult to play!!!!!!!


You must be new to gaming because there are plenty of games that does not display any kind of health bars, starting from ye old gears of war(it does show an emblem though) to bfbc2, moh and most other newer games, better get used to it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Completed DARK SECTOR!!!! This game sucks because it doesn't display health,very very difficult to play!!!!!!!



It's one of the best game I've ever played - the gameplay , the darkness and the atmosphere - everything is just perfect and and most modern fps games don't show health bar as *tkin* as already told you - if you don't get hit you will auto heal and it's more effective than some health bar thing where you sometime need to search really hard for a health pack.



keviv219 said:


> I watched the trailer of Angry birds a while ago and was very imperessed...Will try it in a while



yep, give it a try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2011)

Now playing COD:Black Ops.....awesome gameplay & realistic graphics......best in series....

Q:Is internet connection required to play the zombie level?


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2011)

Playing Medal of Honor Breakthrough - this one is a real classic !


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2011)

Currently playing Prison Break and James Bond-Blood stone..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Completed DARK SECTOR!!!! This game sucks because it doesn't display health,very very difficult to play!!!!!!!



One of the most pathetic comments i've heard. Now a days most fps and tps games don't show health.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 24, 2011)

Started Darksiders....!!!  I didnt like in the beginning. But lets see what happens nxt!!!
Actually i loved to play Dark Sector in beginning up to 2-3 chapters, then got really bored and very irritating gameplay!!   Completed just for satisfaction


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

NFS Hot Pursuit:
Ultimate Enforcer & Most Wanted but yet to get Gold in many rapid response, time trials, preview & yes the longest race of the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2011)

^ Not exactly. F1 2010 beats it easily (In the terms of longevity)



IronCruz said:


> Started Darksiders....!!!  I didnt like in the beginning. But lets see what happens nxt!!!
> Actually i loved to play Dark Sector in beginning up to 2-3 chapters, then got really bored and very irritating gameplay!!   Completed just for satisfaction



Darksiders kind of simulated GoW 2. But Beginning of Darksiders failed to match the epicness of GoW2. But keep playing, the game gets better as you progress.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ How it's compared to NFS shift ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Not exactly. F1 2010 beats it easily (In the terms of longevity)



are you talking about the whole game or the race *Seacrest Tour*?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ How it's compared to NFS shift ??




I liked both the games, but the sense of speed in F1 is insane.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

^^same here

anyways is it true that in BIOSHOCK 2 we have tap left click every time if we have to shoot
i mean 1 click for 1 bullet ?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 26, 2011)

Medal of honor 2010 special edition and COD  blacks Ops


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

@ *Sam.Shab* & *vamsi_krishna* - continue NFS HP discussion on the appropriate thread and I'm sure you guys know that we have a discrete thread for that game only. Moved nfs hp related posts on that thread.

@ *to all others * - same goes for Black ops and any other games which have discrete thread in the forum - posts related to black ops moved there.

BTW, I'm currently on mission Glider Landing ( SICILY ) in Medal of Honor Breakthrough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2011)

^ sorry. Got carried away by the discussion.

And shift is Three times better than F1 2010 on the scale of Fun Factor.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2011)

Now addicted to:-
Heavy Rain Move Edi. [PS3]
Resonance of Fate   [PS3]


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* & *vamsi_krishna* - continue NFS HP discussion on the appropriate thread and I'm sure you guys know that we have a discrete thread for that game only. Moved nfs hp related posts on that thread.
> 
> @ *to all others * - same goes for Black ops and any other games which have discrete thread in the forum - posts related to black ops moved there.


This.

A sincere request to everyone, please don't make this a free-for-all-game-discussion thread again. Continue your discussions in a game's dedicated thread.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys just played a Day of Zombie and completed it ( in 6 hours though ) - it's by far the best zombie type game I've ever played - you should all give this one a try.

@ *vamsi_krishna* & *cyborg47* - thanks guys for your feedback.


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello guys!
Yesterday I bought GTA:EFLC for PC. The game feels very weired(lot of stuttering, freeze for 0.5-1 sec, tearing of graphics, lot of flicker for street light).  Anyone else faced this issue? My PC spec is included in signature. 
GTA EFLC poster included with package is nice . But really felt low after game's performance. I have played Darksiders,Metro 2033, Mafia II, Batman:AA,Warhammer 40000 II, CoD BLOPS, Fallout etc.. all with maxxed out setings and gameplay  is very smooth. So I was wondering why problem only with GTA:EFLC(even on lowest setting possible). Any insight will be helpful.

Additional Info:
Latest Catalyst driver : 10.12
OS - Win 7 Professional -32 bit.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 27, 2011)

*@kumarmanish*
This is wierd..the problem is common to those who have a pirated copy..but your's is original(the poster part made it clear)..
I have the same and i get an avg of 45fps(no stuttering or freezing) at max settings and view distance, draw distance both at 70..
So i will advice u to reinstall ur drivers and if that doesn't help, reinstall the game itself..
Use 10.11 catalyst..

Another thing, why do u have 32-bit win with 4gb ram?
Not that its causing the prob..but still


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^^
is it possible that kumarmanish was conned into buying a Pirated copy believing its an original?
I mean it is entirely possible
a friend of mine was fooled the same way into buying a Pirated copy of Kaspersky at original price

@Kumarmanish
have you registered your game online?
check for the latest patches
browse the Rockstar Games forum for a definite answer to your woes


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 27, 2011)

@keviv219: Ok buddy. Will try rolling back drivers to 10.11. Or maybe will give it a try with 11.2 as the latest is lauched yesterday only.
32-bit part i dint get! Did you mean 4gb is overkill for 32 bit OS?

@funkysourav : No man. I got it from PlanetM store. + Booklet,CD packing,poster,serial and everything looked genuine. WIll try registering to Rockstar social club/forum for latest patch. But its a genuine copy .Got it in 500.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 28, 2011)

your game is genuine...

win 32-bit does not recognize RAM greater than 3.25 GB..so your 4GB is not fully utilized here...
It won't be a problem in games as the games hardly use 3GB RAM but still...Reinstall the game and run it without patches..if the problem is still there then use the latest patch and try again...


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 28, 2011)

@keviv219 : Thanks dude! It worked . I installed 11.1 version released yesterday but that worsened the situation. Then I tried with catalyst 10.11 + dpwnloaded some 120MB patch from Rockstar's site.And the game improved dramatically. Now almost everything maxxed out fps is const between 50-60. 
So anyone having issue with graphics with AMD Radeon 6870 while playing GTA EFLC, please give it a try with catalyst driver version 10.11. It worked for me. BTW, what settings you had put for view distance ?How does it affect? 

PS: Mafia II(same genre as GTA IV, well almost) looked amazing on PC everything maxxed out. Hope other game developers give the same kind of treatment to our beloved PC for future titles.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2011)

Started Playing NecroVision Lost Company.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to help..
I have set my viewdistance at 70..it is the level upto which the entities in the game will be detailed..for example if u have that at 20 then u'll notice that buildings and objects a bit far to be dull or without details such as stairs, detailed windows..
An interesting thing in this game is that u can actually see the difference when changing the values..to be clear..go to a place where there is a lot of objects and buildings nearby and then go to the menu..as u increase the value you would see detail being added to the objects..building will be more detailed and no of objects increased..

I want to continue my gameplay of assassin's 2 and gta eflc but I still haven't received my replacement for the faulty PSU from Corsair..have to wait till monday..

@topgear

Looks like I have to start playing Necrovision...only because you have posted great things about it...How to get it though...I mean is it download only coz I haven't seen the game in any store i have gone to..

BTW Angry birds is not working..it says 
"Texture is too large :2048x2048, maximum supported size: 1024x1024"
what to do..i tried lowering my res from 1920x1080 to 1024x768..but still the same thing...
what to do?


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 28, 2011)

@keviv219 : Thanks again mate.Ok,Will try fiddling with view distance settings. In the meantime can anyone provide any input on game : Transformers - War for Cybertron. IGN gave it good ratings. Any hands on experience by anyone?


----------



## Sykora (Jan 28, 2011)

Now playing: Borderlands, Civilization V, ME2 (7th PT).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2011)

Currently addicted to:

Dead Space 2 [PC]
Dead Space: Extraction [PS3]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished Heavy Rain Move Edi.
It was more like a movie than a game. Intense story line to keep you glued.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

I watched the complete playthrough of Heavy Rain on youtube...i loved the concept of the game..It was like solving a murder mystery



Spoiler



Half way into the video i knew that the fat cop was the killer



Is movie edi a dlc?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> I watched the complete playthrough of Heavy Rain on youtube...i loved the concept of the game..It was like solving a murder mystery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are pro detective man. I was shocked when I finally found out the origami killer way late in the story.

And move Edi is not a DLC. Its just a edition that has the Move controller update preinstalled where as get the move compatibility with an update for the normal version. However the move edition does include some additional dlcs.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Glad to help..
> I have set my viewdistance at 70..it is the level upto which the entities in the game will be detailed..for example if u have that at 20 then u'll notice that buildings and objects a bit far to be dull or without details such as stairs, detailed windows..
> An interesting thing in this game is that u can actually see the difference when changing the values..to be clear..go to a place where there is a lot of objects and buildings nearby and then go to the menu..as u increase the value you would see detail being added to the objects..building will be more detailed and no of objects increased..
> 
> ...



I think you already discovered the method !

BTW, Now on Chapter 10 in Necrovision Lost Company and I think this the final boss battle - the game feels too short but the gameplay and the story is just great though it easy enough compared to the original necrovision.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2011)

@jojo...It's games like these which compels me to buy a console preferably PS3 but it has to wait a while...


@topgear...thanks..any idea of the angry bird problem??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2011)

go to angry bird installation folder, you will find a file beginning with phrase "config"
Open this file with notepad and edit the resolution to suitable and save it.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 30, 2011)

Dirt 2. Great game,but you need to spend some great deal of time at the beginning to get a podium.
The interesting thing i have noticed is that playing Dirt 2 has helped me increase my real world driving skills.I am attending a driving class .I couldn't deal with sharp turns and also i had problem in timing the breaks.After spending 2 days playing dirt I hadn't had much trouble with the above said.Amazing!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2011)

@jojo...Didn't work..I tried 1920x1080, 1024x768..still no luck...

Minesweeper...

It's been a week and the PSU hasn't arrived...Corsair's service sucks!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Try updating gfx card driver ( 11.1 ) or if you want to run only this game then try a old version of gfx card driver say version 10.9 / 10.6 etc. and see if they works.

Finished Necrovision Lost Company - now craving for a good FPS game - can you guys suggest some good titles ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2011)

Finished Lost planet 2. The dx11 visuals has to be seen to be believed. The category g akrids particularly looked gorgeous. Though it lacked a proper story and a protagonist unlike the original.

Currently addicted to *DEAD SPACE 2*. It is way ahead than the original in terms of spookiness. The gameplay is quite similar though.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 31, 2011)

Currently playing Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Didn't install the 1.0006 patch


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2011)

Completed BLUR...nice 

Now playing POP 2008....the graphics is totally different frm other parts looks like 
oil paint art


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2011)

Stuck in James Bond-Blood stone...the aircraft mission....any tips guys???


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 31, 2011)

Playing Mass Effect 2, as everyone knows here already.. AWESOME GAME !


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2011)

Started NFS Hot Pursuit, so far I liked it very much. Fantastic graphics. But I don't understand, do I have to win every race in Distinction/Gold mode?



abhidev said:


> Stuck in James Bond-Blood stone...the aircraft mission....any tips guys???



Please explain which one? I completed it last year, might help you.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Started NFS Hot Pursuit, so far I liked it very much. Fantastic graphics. But I don't understand, do I have to win every race in Distinction/Gold mode?
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain which one? I completed it last year, might help you.



The one where we hv to follow the aircraft of pomerov in the hovercraft.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> I watched the complete playthrough of Heavy Rain on youtube...i loved the concept of the game..It was like solving a murder mystery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lwekrjwlerkj;lw4er.

there goes my Heavy Rain twist. I thought it is a minor spoiler or something and opened it... Result-it fudging ruined  I feel terrible about myself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2011)

hey the loading takes some time in pop 2008.....did u guys face this problem....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF Vamsi! Be careful next time. These games are never to be spoiled under any circumstance.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2011)

currently addicted to fallout new vegas


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^
Gaming on IGP or got a new GPU?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2011)

IGP
1024
medium


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 31, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> there goes my Heavy Rain twist. I thought it is a minor spoiler or something and opened it... Result-it fudging ruined  I feel terrible about myself.


If it makes you feel any better, I spoiled my experience the same way. But you can still play the game and enjoy it for what it's worth. You have multiple endings, so that would be a very different experience, albeit you know who the killer is.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> The one where we hv to follow the aircraft of pomerov in the hovercraft.....



Okay, I got stuck there 3 times...You just have to control your car and maintain a stable speed, if you push it too hard then it might go to the water, I just kept driving slowly and steadily there...just some test of patience nothing else..
YouTube - James Bond 007 Blood Stone-Chasing Pomerov HD

Will someone please answer my query?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ Just put your question in here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133338-need-speed-hot-pursuit.html

Started playing Silent Hill 3 again and I think I'll finish it this time.
BTW, anybody played Painkiller - how is the game ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> WTF Vamsi! Be careful next time. These games are never to be spoiled under any circumstance.



Even if he would have mentioned the original name of the killer...It wouldn't be much of a spoiler, as i don't know the original name of any game character. He described the physical form of character... I remember him as i saw in some reviews.  




Ethan_Hunt said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I spoiled my experience the same way. But you can still play the game and enjoy it for what it's worth. You have multiple endings, so that would be a very different experience, albeit you know who the killer is.



YUP! Now I know. A Lesson has been learned in a hard way. Next time... I'll stay a mile away from that show Spoilers button. 



topgear said:


> BTW, anybody played Painkiller - how is the game ?



Me.Me. Played it when i was an absolute noob in video gaming. Totally enjoyed the game. It will have it's share of jumpy moments, and shooting crazy bad dudes with crazy bad ass weapons is FUN. Highly recommended.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, anybody played Painkiller - how is the game ?



I haven't but have seen the game play.....sound is good....& also the ambiance....


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2011)

NP : GTA EFLC - TBoGT, Man, this game is freakin awesome. The story, the characters, the way they make the story stick with original GTA 4 story and i am meeting Niko at one mission. 

Also meeting many main story characters like Brucie, Bulgarian,etc. 

I love this game and going to finish TBoGT. Next in line, TLAD.

and GRiD  , may be pretty old game, but just now got time to play these games.

Next in line : DiRT, NFS:HP, RDR.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, I got stuck there 3 times...You just have to control your car and maintain a stable speed, if you push it too hard then it might go to the water, I just kept driving slowly and steadily there...just some test of patience nothing else..
> YouTube - James Bond 007 Blood Stone-Chasing Pomerov HD
> 
> Will someone please answer my query?
> Thanks in advance.



I am through with the car chase buddy....m stuck at the air plane chase where he keeps on firing missiles on our hovercraft....


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 1, 2011)

Mining for ores in ME2 is a b1tch ! Grr


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

^ Wait until you upgrade the scanner. Mining becomes a bit easy and less tedious after that upgrade.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Mining for ores in ME2 is a b1tch ! Grr


 I felt the same till I got my new mouse, the 4500DPI setting makes this a breeze.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^BTW, anybody played Painkiller - how is the game ?



i played the demo. liked everything except the final boss battle (in the demo). its 6-feet vs 6-story. with a hammer thats just a little bigger than a TATA Star bus.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Even if he would have mentioned the original name of the killer...It wouldn't be much of a spoiler, as i don't know the original name of any game character. He described the physical form of character... I remember him as i saw in some reviews.
> 
> 
> YUP! Now I know. A Lesson has been learned in a hard way. Next time... I'll stay a mile away from that show Spoilers button.
> ...





KaranTh85 said:


> I haven't but have seen the game play.....sound is good....& also the ambiance....



OK guys I will give painkiller a try along with Silent Hill 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> OK guys I will give painkiller a try along with Silent Hill 3


Try 'Bully' & 'Fahrenheit', if you haven't already.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

yup. indigo prophecy is a must try for those who likes thriller games.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna..
Er, my apologies for spoiling ur gameplay..but as mentioned earlier the game has many different endings(i think 3)..
Heavy rain is an extraordinary game..very exciting and unique..
I remember in the begining there's this part where u control the car in traffic..it was awesome..

Btw, corsair sent me a replacement for the PSU..so addicted to GTA :EFLC,  Assassin's creed 2..and angry birds..
Could have posted earlier but was banned from tdf for apparently NOT so funny reply..


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 2, 2011)

Mining in Mass Effect is just like Farmvile... and Farmville SUCKS !! arrgh


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

^^that was a first


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 2, 2011)

Now addicted to

Cod Black Ops[PC]
Now playing with Raznov.
Acti. finally decided to give some respect to Russians.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

^^They still portray the Russians as the enemy..the oldest cliche..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Mining in Mass Effect is just like Farmvile... and Farmville SUCKS !! arrgh


You'll thank this "chore" in the end. Make sure you strip all the planets off their resources.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Mining in Mass Effect is just like Farmvile... and Farmville SUCKS !! arrgh



There is a major ship upgrade which will define the ending of the game. And don't forget to upgrade the armor of particular party members.... these will decide the future.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Try 'Bully' & 'Fahrenheit', if you haven't already.





Sam.Shab said:


> yup. indigo prophecy is a must try for those who likes thriller games.



I've played bully ( though I've not completed it ) - will try to play Fahrenheit.

Any idea how to get out of that Mall in SH3 - I've got an flashlight and bulletproof jacket and killed some monsters but don't know what to do next.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> Any idea how to get out of that Mall in SH3 - I've got an flashlight and bulletproof jacket and killed some monsters but don't know what to do next.



Oh so ur still at the mall....i guess u r @ the location where heather encountered a monster eating a corpse & then she shoots @ the monster in cutscene.....

u have to open the door @the counter in the same place......the door of the shop u entered is half open.

u go to back of the counter open the door...& enter another area....


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2011)

DS2. Freaky. Awesome.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ You are talking about *dead space 2* right? Its totally spooky buddy. Didn't freak me out cause i have upgraded weapons to the max(damage). 

The game is totally awesome and provides terrific effects in visuals as well as audio.

Its very light on the system too. Getting over 75 fps and sometimes close to 90 at very high settings. Enabling vsync, locks fps to 30 in my system.

Currently in chapter 13.


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2011)

^^
Correct yes same game. I think it is quite well made, and the story line is intense. Also I like the option of searching out spooky areas for game goodies (health/packs). Quite realistic. Just not getting time to play, since I reach back so late from office. Did not check FPS, but am running it all maxed out on 1080pi. Not progressed much. Got the Plasma Gun (that was intense) and reached the 2nd save station. Yet to see an upgrade rig. I loved that.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ So you are in chapter 1. The escape sequence is amazing and horrifying. Issac's arms being tied to the straitjacket intensifies the scenario a notch more.

Take your time buddy. Lots of necromorphs are waiting for you.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

Playing a lot of FIFA 11 these days as Liverpool manager. Won English league cup, in FA cup semis and BPL Top of the table after 26 games with 6 point lead.


----------



## somulesnar (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys i am currntly addicted to COD black oops, Fifa 11 and Dead Space 2.....
Eagerly waiting for crysis 2.,...............

Guys wen we have games why do u care for drugs....
i GUESS GAMES ARE MORE ADDICTIVE
AHHH I LOVE GAMES


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2011)

Finished the TBoGT. going to start TLAD. Man, GTA is never ending awesome.

TBoGT is just amazing in every aspect, which even the original storyline lacked. And the missions are adrenaline pumped. Now-a-days i don't use car's to go elsewhere, simply the chopper at Westminster and start seeing the beauty of LC in a different angle. 

Took me a solid 20+ hours to complete the TBoGT and i even feel bad that the game end so fast. 

Anyway hope the TLAD will also bring me the same experience, or atleast cope-up with the GTA's pride.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> TBoGT is just amazing in every aspect, which even the original storyline lacked. And the missions are adrenaline pumped.


Amen brother! Yusuf Amir owned this entire game. Not only were his cut-scenes downright hilarious, the mission were great fun. Without a doubt, the most creative and funniest characters ever created in any GTA game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Oh so ur still at the mall....i guess u r @ the location where heather encountered a monster eating a corpse & then she shoots @ the monster in cutscene.....
> 
> u have to open the door @the counter in the same place......the door of the shop u entered is half open.
> 
> u go to back of the counter open the door...& enter another area....



Thanks for the tips - I got out of there anyway.

Discovered a room with a ladder and got a hanger from where I got the BP jacket. Dragged the ladder and I'm out of there.

Killed a couple of spiders and other mutants which were attracted by the beauty of Heather 

Killed a gigantic hideous crawling bad ass monster with handgun and met with the detective - Now I'm on Platform 3 looking for a key to open a gate - Damn ! I just have to search every corner of every where to find something.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> Now I'm on Platform 3 looking for a key to open a gate - Damn ! I just have to search every corner of every where to find something.



Dont worry if u have map then its a cake walk.....
the only confusing part is underground railway stattion....


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Amen brother! Yusuf Amir owned this entire game. Not only were his cut-scenes downright hilarious, the mission were great fun. Without a doubt, the most creative and funniest characters ever created in any GTA game.



Yes, i agreed. And upon seeing the reviews i think they are bit hyped about this, but after started playing, i realized why they gave 9.5/10 

Yusuf surely the best ever characters in whole GTA saga, and the radio is rocking. The voice acting is awesome. Totally TBoGT = pure awesomeness


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't played TBoGT as I'm playin TLAD..so far it's very much enjoyable..


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Haven't played TBoGT as I'm playin TLAD..so far it's very much enjoyable..



You'll like TBoGT better than TLAD. I just now started playing TLAD and so far it's good. But in TBoGT, you;ll enjoy the game from the start itself and till the end you won't find any mission annoying or boring.

TLAD mission's looks like same, go to a place, deal went bad, trash them and return. iterative and boring.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You'll thank this "chore" in the end. Make sure you strip all the planets off their resources.



OCD, to complete everything in a game , people like me suffer.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 4, 2011)

Gears Of War - Heck of a game.The shooting pretty much reminds me of ME2


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2

played it in my friends laptop with all graphics extreme and went bonkers with DX 10

was a short game , finished it in 6 hours..great gameplay graphics,etc

loved the story,various twists and turns and also the ending.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2011)

Where is Ezio nowadays , Crysis 2 is coming we need him....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2011)

GODDARN! Battlefield 3 has been announced! *www.youtube.com/battlefield#p/u/0/xP0Ij1_VTY0

Can't wait to get my hands on that ossum MP! Sh*t! BF3's my new Crysis 2! You'll only be hyped if ye'r a MP freakz.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

^ taking rest?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2011)

Dead Space.


----------



## Journey (Feb 5, 2011)

I played amnesia dark descent, dead space 2 and call of duty black ops since my last post in this thread.
All three aforementioned games were very good by my standards and I reccomend them 100%

From smaller and indie games I had a monopoly download which was decent as well as super meat boy which was really awesome!


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2011)

dinjo_jo said:


> Where is Ezio nowadays , Crysis 2 is coming we need him....



Spending his time with lots of gals ..... 



KaranTh85 said:


> Dont worry if u have map then its a cake walk.....
> the only confusing part is underground railway stattion....



I'm on the underground Railway station and on platform No. 3 - will get the key for sure anyway.

BTW, played Bisoshock 2 after 3 months a bit and recovered the first little sis in the game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 5, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> GODDARN! Battlefield 3 has been announced! *www.youtube.com/battlefield#p/u/0/xP0Ij1_VTY0
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on that ossum MP! Sh*t! BF3's my new Crysis 2! You'll only be hyped if ye'r a MP freakz.



I can feel the hype! Darn, i need BF3! Bc2 was fking awesome.It pawned every MP game till date!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> I can feel the hype! Darn, i need BF3! Bc2 was fking awesome.It pawned every MP game till date!



Jeah! Me and you in jets against 64 players, full destruction, much better than in BC2, awww hell! I just can't control the hype. Sh*t.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2011)

Completed James Bond-Blood stone....next stop Prison break which is half complete....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

*PC:* TR underworld Hammer Room (trying to complete 2nd time)
*Mobile:* The Settlers (5th stage).

*Update:* next in line is Dark Sector.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn. Been a long ass time since I posted here. Busy with studies. Come online for like half an hour and that is spent on tech update sites + social networking. I do play for sometime everyday as a stress buster. Currently playing Alan Wake on the Xbox 360. Old but still haven't finished yet.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2011)

this actions games.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1330029-post313.html


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 6, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Damn. Been a long ass time since I posted here. Busy with studies. Come online for like half an hour and that is spent on tech update sites + social networking. I do play for sometime everyday as a stress buster. Currently playing Alan Wake on the Xbox 360. Old but still haven't finished yet.



Social networking is over-rated. Deleted my FB account as soon as I created it. Just plain ass boring. Or maybe I'm not the social kinda guy....

But, welcome back.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 6, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Social networking is over-rated. Deleted my FB account as soon as I created it. Just plain ass boring. Or *maybe I'm not the social kinda guy....
> *
> But, welcome back.



Yeah.. thats the reason.


Good to see you back and kicking


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 6, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Social networking is over-rated. *Deleted my FB account as soon as I created it.* Just plain ass boring. Or maybe I'm not the social kinda guy....


Respect meter just rose up.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

Met with a guy called 'vincent' in SH3. Now I'm on the part where I can see a chair behind a glass and I've do something with a portrait on the wall with chemicals - Now looking for a another chemical to mix with the chemical bottle I already have.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

Dead space 2 rocks, the atmosphere is just too good, putting on my headphones and playing only at night, the graphics are a bit outdated though, specially the aa thats available in game is pretty light, its not applied on all objects.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Social networking is over-rated. Deleted my FB account as soon as I created it. Just plain ass boring. Or maybe I'm not the social kinda guy....
> 
> But, welcome back.




Though i have a facebook account, its just for show. I'm exactly like you mate. Not the social networking type.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Its about high time we have a Dead Space 2 thread.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Dead space 2 rocks, the atmosphere is just too good, putting on my headphones and playing only at night, the graphics are a bit outdated though, specially the aa thats available in game is pretty light, its not applied on all objects.




It indeed rocks mate and enjoyable when played at night with headphones.

The graphics are okay and are not out of place but fits the scenario very well. The characters and monsters are very well rendered and the engine is very light for any decent system.

I have finished it recently and would like to tell everyone that its definitely worth playing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm afraid we've lost NVIDIAgeek. The person we're dealing with now is an imposter.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> Met with a guy called 'vincent' in SH3. Now I'm on the part where I can see a chair behind a glass and I've do something with a portrait on the wall with chemicals - Now looking for a another chemical to mix with the chemical bottle I already have.



Vincent has a charming personality.


----------



## cooljeba (Feb 7, 2011)

Just done with Red Dead Redemption.. next is what.. ? FIFA 10 or RE 5 may be.. eagerly waiting for the preordered Killzone 3..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Social networking is over-rated. Deleted my FB account as soon as I created it. Just plain ass boring. Or maybe I'm not the social kinda guy....
> 
> But, welcome back.



if only there was crysis for facebook


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> if only there was crysis for facebook


Crybook? That'll be a hit with the gamers, but seriously, fb is just as boring as ever, post post post, send gifts everywhere, play some stupid flash games like stupidville etc, I rather use the phone or talk face to face.


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^
It is a good way to stay in touch with old friends. People who I knew 15-16 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> It is a good way to stay in touch with old friends. People who I knew 15-16 years ago.



thats true....i met a lot of friends i'd lost touch with since school, on facebook...although i don't spend a lot of time on facebook, i do chat with my old buddies...


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 7, 2011)

Social Networking is a good way to hit on girls. 

anyways got Dead Space 2, James Bond Bloodstone and Test Drive Unlimited 2 but haven't burnt on DVD yet.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 7, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> *Social Networking is a good way to hit on girls. *
> 
> anyways got Dead Space 2, James Bond Bloodstone and Test Drive Unlimited 2 but haven't burnt on DVD yet.



yes because we know that no matter who we hit
we never get physically slapped

currently addicted to Stalker SHOC
playing it slowly and simply
taking all the time in the world to enjoy its magnificent environment :lazy:
not really in a hurry to complete it


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> yes because we know that no matter who we hit
> we never get physically slapped
> 
> currently addicted to Stalker SHOC
> ...


You also don't get any other physical actions you know......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 8, 2011)

Errr...Can we get back on track please and leave this Fartbook discussion in some other thread?


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> Vincent has a charming personality.



Still I've to discover that 

BTW, now I'm in Silent Hill - Damn ! There's fog everywhere but the good thing is I have map of that area anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, now I'm in Silent Hill - Damn ! There's fog everywhere but the good thing is I have map of that area anyway.



The fog effect is awesome in homecoming....very well optimized. 

Currently addicted to POP2008.combos are not as good as WW or TT.But 
graphics is much better "cell-shaded".

Also the music & environment is nice.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> The fog effect is awesome in homecoming....very well optimized.
> 
> Currently addicted to POP2008.combos are not as good as WW or TT.But
> graphics is much better "cell-shaded".
> ...



I didn't like that game at all....earlier POP series was awesome....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

^ majority hated the new POP(s)

Now addicted to 

Dead Space 2 
Bad Company 2 MP


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2011)

Addicted to :
Resident Evil 5 (co-op)
Borderlands (co-op)
Mass Effect 2


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2011)

My headphone just popped(zebronics), stopped playing dead space 2, the immersion is gone without the headphones, just installed nfs carbon and just sliding in a muscle car(camaro ss)


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> The fog effect is awesome in homecoming....very well optimized.
> 
> Currently addicted to POP2008.combos are not as good as WW or TT.But
> graphics is much better "cell-shaded".
> ...



I'm not talking about Silent Hill Homecoming. I'm talking about Silent Hill 3 !

BTW, got into that hospital. Opened 2nd floor the door with key combos though first it seemed a bit tough I finally managed to solve it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> I'm not talking about Silent Hill Homecoming. I'm talking about Silent Hill 3 !
> 
> BTW, got into that hospital. Opened 2nd floor the door with key combos though first it seemed a bit tough I finally managed to solve it.



Ya i know ur playing SH3 but i just made a quote on the fog effect of homecoming  

yes POP2008 is not so much popular as its predecessors 
but the overall gameplay is changed in it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Currently addicted to:
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit [PC]
Halo: Reach [X360]


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Ya i know ur playing SH3 but i just made a quote on the fog effect of homecoming
> 
> yes POP2008 is not so much popular as its predecessors
> but the overall gameplay is changed in it.



Ok ... I got it.

You are just tempting me 
After finishing SH3 I might try Homecoming anyway. 

BTW, should I play SH2 and SH4 before Homecoming ? I mean any sequel/prequel like thing or all of them have different stories ?

Currently in SH3 - Completed the Hospital part - just emptied the whole SMG on him and couple of shotgun shots !

Met with Vincent again ! - he looks kinda weird. Now I've to go to some church through some amusement park.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> Ok ... I got it.
> 
> You are just tempting me
> After finishing SH3 I might try Homecoming anyway.



U shud play it  & I m 101% damm sure u will like it . 




topgear said:


> BTW, should I play SH2 and SH4 before Homecoming ? I mean any sequel/prequel like thing or all of them have different stories ?



I think SH2 is related with SH3 but SH4 is different story i guess 

SH2 is also marvelous though i have not played it yet.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

Well silent 2 is considered the best in the series followed by 1 and 3. Silent hill 5 is not that good imo and silent hill 4 is more immersive than 5.

I have played 1, 4 and 5. 1 & 4 are way better than 5 but haven't tried 2 &3.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, should I play SH2 and SH4 before Homecoming ? I mean any sequel/prequel like thing or all of them have different stories ?


SH 2 is a gem. Everything about it is so perfect. I liked SH 3 because of Heather.

Remember these games are kind of depressing, especially SH 2.

SH 2 and SH 3 are related. 
SH 4 is completely different.
Homecoming is more action oriented.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> Homecoming is more action oriented.


yup... & also the ambiance is good.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2011)

TR Legend (3rd stage. since 3-4hrs).
TR Underworld (in Helheim. trying finish 2nd time, this time with all treasure & artifacts).


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2011)

SH 2 is depressing in what sense?
i haven't played any of the SH game yet btw


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 10, 2011)

Dark dreary environs
mutated or incapacitated humans
blood,reanimated zombies howling
get the picture?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently addicted to GTA 4. Man i was floored by the visuals. The sandbox style gameplay is rock solid and now i understand why it scored a perfect 10 in almost all the reviews like MGS4.

Liberty city looks gorgeous more in the lines of a errrr... CITY.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> U shud play it  & I m 101% damm sure u will like it .
> 
> I think SH2 is related with SH3 but SH4 is different story i guess
> 
> SH2 is also marvelous though i have not played it yet.



I will give SH4 a try after I finish SH2 .



vickybat said:


> Well silent 2 is considered the best in the series followed by 1 and 3. Silent hill 5 is not that good imo and silent hill 4 is more immersive than 5.
> 
> I have played 1, 4 and 5. 1 & 4 are way better than 5 but haven't tried 2 &3.



err - did you play SH1 on PC or Play Station - as far as IO know it's a PS exclusive title.

BTW, give SH2 and SH3 a try if you don't mind playing with outdated gfx 



Faun said:


> SH 2 is a gem. Everything about it is so perfect. I liked SH 3 because of Heather.
> 
> Remember these games are kind of depressing, especially SH 2.
> 
> ...



So after finishing SH3 I will try out SH2 - last in the row is Homecoming anyway !

In SH3 - got into some kind of Ghost Huse ( In a Amusement Park ) after heather jumped off a rail track.

In Bioshock 2 - got some Adam by rescuing a little sis.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> SH 2 is depressing in what sense?
> i haven't played any of the SH game yet btw




:glass-sad:
 its depressing bcoz u tend to get inclined towards the story & the character


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys please suggest me a good game! I am bored with B-Ops and Hot Pursuit. Though they were great. Action game like B-Ops(no Sci-Fi/Horror) and racing like H.P would be my choice. Anyone?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> err - did you play SH1 on PC or Play Station - as far as IO know it's a PS exclusive title.
> 
> BTW, give SH2 and SH3 a try if you don't mind playing with outdated gfx



You got that right buddy. I had played sh1 on a ps-one back in 1999. I had a ps1 back then. It was quite scary and i was a bit under aged to play it back then. I will definitely give sh2&3 a shot when i get my hands on them.


----------



## Journey (Feb 11, 2011)

One more awesome game I discovered in the bargain bin and I play like crazy is Risen. 
European action-RPG, amazing gameplay and gfx/music are quite good too!


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2011)

Started playing F.E.A.R(with Extraction Point), man this games is just awesome, the graphics may be outdated but the atmosphere rocks, too bad the game is not compatible with windows aero scheme(shuts it down), else its superb.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2011)

^^yup it is
but FEAR 2 was a huge disappointment


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Liked FEAR 2 and for me that's was a great game.

BTW, on SH3 - now I'm inside of a Church.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

Fear 2 was actually very scarry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

Collecting Seeds in POP 2008 is fun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2011)

GODDAMM!! Crysis 2!! Gettin' that 2008 feeling again! But this time, it's a treat to me sore eyes!

Crytek, you're God, 'Nuff said. Pre-order'd BTW.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

reportedly Crysis 2 has leaked. Out into many torrents. Said to be an ultra early beta build.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 12, 2011)

Got RDR. How long is the gameplay ?
Anyone here playing Marvel vs Capcom 3 ? Getting that next. That game is awesome.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2011)

pre-ordered crysis 2 on nextworld.in
the leak was disappointing though


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 12, 2011)

skippednote said:


> Got RDR. How long is the gameplay ?
> Anyone here playing Marvel vs Capcom 3 ? Getting that next. That game is awesome.



RDR has 15hrs + gameplay.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 12, 2011)

Jojo did you get MvC 3 ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 12, 2011)

Prince Of Persia - The forgotten Sands

Story is gr8 till now and graphics are very impressive..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

I am loving f1 2002

old game but still rocks!


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> reportedly Crysis 2 has leaked. Out into many torrents. Said to be an ultra early beta build.


And from the reports I'm getting(in youtube) the game runs maxed out(hardcore settings) @ 1680x1050 on a Q series quad core cpu and GTX470 at around 60FPS constant. The final build may be a bit heavy though, but expect steady 30fps at 1680X1050 with GTX460 and any 3Ghz c2d when maxed out.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ buddy what about my 5750? Will i be able to run crysis 2 at decent settings with a bit eyecandy? My resolution is 1600x900.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ buddy what about my 5750? Will i be able to run crysis 2 at decent settings with a bit eyecandy? My resolution is 1600x900.


Yes, just don't touch the aa button and I think you can run it fine, medium-low(with a few shader tweaks) at 1600x900 should be fine. I'm basing this on: Bench - GPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
Your gpu vs the base requirement, yours is 50-75% faster across benchmarks.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks man. I am delighted. Can't wait for crysis 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2011)

Addicted to Crysis 2 and Playing with CryEngine 3 Sandbox.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2011)

Completed Silent Hill 3.

Now I'm after Silent Hill 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

I have further read that this leaked version of Crysis is limited to 'mid' direct x 9 graphics.


Guys, don't be too happy with high fps..we should be shocked with final version..this game is making too much noise!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2011)

^ There are 3 display presets.

Ditched the game anyway. Had a taste of how the game looks and feels.. thats enough. Will wait for retail copy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

skippednote said:


> Jojo did you get MvC 3 ?



I might. Not sure.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Feb 13, 2011)

skippednote said:


> *Guys as the Title put the thought of the Post to you
> i have nothing to say*
> mention the games you are currently playing and addicted to
> Bring the Gamer out of you and show everyone the game you are playing



call of duty black ops played again and again from the day i got it on my hands completed 10 times as of now now playing 11th time .......
do play zombie mode in it its total ass kicking fun


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

oh!

My single core Celeron wont be able to play the game..guess I have to watch game play vids


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

Crysis 2 release date- 22 march


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 13, 2011)

GODDAMM, Vamsi! Sh*t. Well, that ain't the final build, that's E3 build. Dun spoil the story fer meh! 

DX9 (early build) = 60 fps, DX11 (ossum build) with HD5xxx = 35 fps. 'Nuff said.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

Just Started Silent Hill 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 14, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> GODDAMM, Vamsi! Sh*t. Well, that ain't the final build, that's E3 build. Dun spoil the story fer meh!
> 
> DX9 (early build) = 60 fps, DX11 (ossum build) with HD5xxx = 35 fps. 'Nuff said.



Even I don't know the story. I'm played only one mission and skipped the cut scenes. To be more spoiler proof... I reduced the game's Voice volume, turned off subtitles.  You can never be overcautious 

Just Cause 2. This game waited for long enough. Now is the time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2011)

^Just Cause 2...u will get bored after some time,but the graphics is excellent.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Crysis 2 release date- 22 march



This game has already been leaked...


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This game has already been leaked...



its not an official release..its leaked!..filled with bugs, glitches etc etc...and its only dx9!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 14, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> ^Just Cause 2...u will get bored after some time,but the graphics is excellent.



Played couple of missions. So far the game is good. Heck,great. 

Lets see if it holds up.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2011)

Entered into a apartment in SH2 and played upto the part when I got a courtyard key after killing a couple of monsters ( holy cow ! they looks excatly like the monster from the movie ) and solving a clock puzzle.

Another thing the game is hanging very often in cutscenes - in 2 hour it friezed for 3 times - may be I need some update patch.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread will not be unlocked now for the sake of the Gamerz forum.

Please start new threads individually for every game and split up your discussions. The situation had gotten better, but now this thread has become 'Free for All' again.

Feel free to PM me.


----------

